# TBA Meeting (Tool Buyers Anonymous)



## DecksEtc

All right, we've talked about it long enough so I think it's time we organized ourselves and held a virtual meeting. Here's what I'm proposing; at the end of each week we come to this thread and confess our "sins" for the week. We are a sick lot us "tool buyers" and I think it will help knowing that we aren't alone and there are others like us out there! I'll go first...

Hello, my name is Terry and it's been 12 hours since I bought my last tool. This past week I purchased a used 1/2" Dewalt hammer drill for $55 (it's used so I don't think it should count!) and new tool belt (I really needed it and it was one with the built in back support so I don't think that should count either since it should really be classed as a medical purchase).

Whew, that feels better getting that off my chest. I'll just sit down now and turn the podium over to...


----------



## mdshunk

Hcavcst}


----------



## Robie

Hi...my name is Rob and I fell off the wagon and went on a binge this month.
Dewalt Jigsaw (already own 3 other brands)
Bosch Flush Trim Saw (Borrowed a friends and I hate to borrow tools. Had to have it)
Hitachi Miter Stand (Sweet)
2 way vise for miter stand attachment I'm building.
Vertical clamp for same.
3 dedicated countersink bits (#4, #6, #8)
Bosch Colt Router (Needed a dedicated router to hold 1/4" roundover bit)
Bosch Miter Finder (Double sweet)
Scrooge Clamp (I'll find a use for it)
Veritas set up blocks (Precision is important, ya know)
Veritas MK II honing guide (Updated version of the other one I just had to have also)
Lee Valley Outfeed Roller Stand (New design, pretty neat)
Fein 14.4 drill/driver (They're like scredrivers, aren't they? Can you ever have too many?)
1/2" and 3/4" router bits for undersized plywood.
Okay, that was my month. Kind of a *heavy *month for me and *I have to slow down.*, but, no wife and no kids that I am aware of, so....


----------



## Greg Di

Hi...My name is Greg.

I need all of my sponsors to reel me back in before I buy another table saw.

See, I have a DW744, that is in OK shape, but it needs a new blade. It's SO much easier to just buy a new Bosch TS4000 instead of buying a new blade for some reason.

Heeeeeelllllpppp!!!!


----------



## CGofMP

Greg be strong.. you can do this thing.

Hello my name is Charles and I ALMOST slipped today......

It's hard being a toolaholic.... My family just doesnt understand. My little brother gave me an orange colored gift card for Christmas... Well today I badly needed some pipe fittings and drainage pipe. I know I coulda gone to an irrigation warehouse but... 

Well I had the orange card and so ... well I went in THERE.

It's really hard being around other toolaholics ya know? I got the fittings and piping and... Well the tool corall was only 210 asiles up from the plumbing section... There were so many people down there looking really happy, walking out with boxes maked Milwaukee and Bosch...

I was strong though.... I turned toward the corall and then I turned right around and went to the checkout place where the bar-tender took my money and I left.

I almost fell off.. I even had the card in my hand...


----------



## DecksEtc

Robie said:


> Hi...my name is Rob and I fell off the wagon and went on a binge this month.
> Dewalt Jigsaw (already own 3 other brands)
> Bosch Flush Trim Saw (Borrowed a friends and I hate to borrow tools. Had to have it)
> Hitachi Miter Stand (Sweet)
> 2 way vise for miter stand attachment I'm building.
> Vertical clamp for same.
> 3 dedicated countersink bits (#4, #6, #8)
> Bosch Colt Router (Needed a dedicated router to hold 1/4" roundover bit)
> Bosch Miter Finder (Double sweet)
> Scrooge Clamp (I'll find a use for it)
> Veritas set up blocks (Precision is important, ya know)
> Veritas MK II honing guide (Updated version of the other one I just had to have also)
> Lee Valley Outfeed Roller Stand (New design, pretty neat)
> Fein 14.4 drill/driver (They're like scredrivers, aren't they? Can you ever have too many?)
> 1/2" and 3/4" router bits for undersized plywood.
> Okay, that was my month. Kind of a *heavy *month for me and *I have to slow down.*, but, no wife and no kids that I am aware of, so....


Oh, we're including all of January? Well then I have a bit more to confess to:

Floor Stapler (I needed it to do my own hardwood flooring - I did REALLY NEED it)
1900 PSI Pressure Washer (it was on sale, 60% off, so that shouldn't count)
Carhartt Lined Overalls (the site for the fence I'm building right now overlooks Lake Ontario and it's cold so I NEEDED them - I'm not counting that one!)
Carhartt Overalls (on sale and no one got me any for Christmas )

Okay, that's it!


----------



## CGofMP

Oh no... we have to include CLOTHING?
Thats NOT FAIR! 
Next you're gonna add safety equipment like gloves and goggles maybe?

This is a hell of a tough 12 step group.
If yer gonna include that stuff I dont think I can keep going to these meetings.


----------



## DecksEtc

MD confessed to batteries. I classify the clothing as work related tools of the trade to I just fessed up.

I didn't list supplies, The meetings would last 12 hours if we all started listing supplies - we have to draw the line somewhere! :cheesygri


----------



## shopdust

Hey, I'm not a toolaholic, I'm just here 'cause the Judge said I had too. Can anyone sign my slip?
Is the coffee free?


----------



## nadonailer

I thought it was just me.....
this month?
Makita table saw (already have one, bought another to take to the jobsites!)
Makita sander (it was a demo on sale)
Crown molding templater
new screwdrivers
new tape measure
new drill bits
batteries
flashlight (s)
work table
laser level
more, but I forget....:cheesygri


----------



## jmic

Hi my name is Joe. I'm ashamed to say I'm a repeat offender. My last violation was yesterday. Bought a "Tapco Pro 14 Aluminum Bender" ( Doing own siding on addition) Told the little Mrs. I'de sell it after I'm done... maybe - maybe not. I'm feeling very weak, having the urge to purchase a couple of alum. pump jacks and a 24' walk plank. I hate these feelings, please send:help:


----------



## furbis

Hi my name is Doug, I have been tool sober for almost 37 hours now. but this month was a rough one.

bought a service truck.
dewalt 18v 6 tool kit.
assorted bits and holders.
another 61/2" blade for the 18v saw even though I new it came with one.
an new razor knife, (doesn't count though because all I needed was blades and they cost $14 a hundred and the knife came with 200 blades for $19)
4' fiberglass ladder.
does a new motor for my 14.4 dewalt count.


where is my sponsors phone # I need help, wait I don't have a sponsor OH NO! now what to do? does anyone know if my doctor has a patch to help wean me off tools?


----------



## Teetorbilt

Hi, my name is Steve and I was really good this week. I didn't buy a single tool.

I did hire a new guy from NY who came with a 12 ft trailer full of goodies. Does that count? I think that it's a grey area, kinda like not inhaling.


----------



## bob the builder

Hi my name is Bob,

I went to the store last week to buy some hardware, and a 5/32" concrete bit, and left with a bosch bulldog hammerdrill. Then I decided I wanted extra batteries for Makita Lithium Ion cordless set. Well they didn't have the price yet because it's a new product, so while they were calling I saw a attachment for a recipricating saw that jogs the blade over to make a flush cut easier, so I bought it. Well I was still waiting and right in front of me was this attachment for a drill that turns it into a right angle drill for driving screws, so I bought it. I new it was a trap, vendor gives me a long wait and puts all these new gimmicks in front of me while I wait...I fell right into thier trap. So he got off the phone with the price and I decided it was such a long wait I ended up getting 2 batteries and another charger. Help me brothers, I am weak....and I need a new aluminum brake and sliding compound mitre...

Bob


----------



## RobertCDF

My name is Robert and I am a toolaholic. This month has been a good month my sponser (wife) has really helped me. I have only bought:
6' ladder for the shop $19 come on who can walk past that?
Another jobsite box & locks
Bosch flush cut saw 
Deck software $6.99 come on thats a great deal (This was Terrys fault)
Saw blades I dont think those count.
Even though this was a good month its been hard I already feel myself sliding off the wagon toward a bosch router and a freud router table. I see a trailer in my list of confesions soon as well.


----------



## IHI

Hi, my name is Josh. I have no idea why I'm here having to be around all you tool whores....this sucks! Your the ones that need help, not me!!! I can stop buying tools whenever I want to.


----------



## GEB7678

Hi, My name is Eric, And Im a toolaholic, It has been a 2 weeks since my last major purchace.

that narrow crown stapler was taunting me saying, hey I'm new and clean, buy me, buy me! ! ! 

I keep saying to my self, stick to the little stuff next the register and you can get by another day...


----------



## furbis

IHI said:


> Hi, my name is Josh. I have no idea why I'm here having to be around all you tool whores....this sucks! Your the ones that need help, not me!!! I can stop buying tools whenever I want to.



the first step to recovery is admi.. AH hell who am I trying to kid you'll probly never stop until you hit rock bottom, like owning one of every cordless tool made then realizing you don't have enough outlets to plug the chargers into then maybe you'll admit the addiction.


----------



## Tom R

You guys really have serious 'self-control' issues, - - you've got to learn to 'just say no' sometimes, - - it's simply a matter of discipline.

Take me for instance, - - I haven't bought a tool in at least a week.

The one thing that irks me though, is when are these stores gonna' get more tools??

Just once, I'd like to walk into a store that has tools that I don't. 

Sheesh!! :innocent:


----------



## DecksEtc

Tom R said:


> You guys really have serious 'self-control' issues, - - you've got to learn to 'just say no' sometimes,


But Tom, that's the point - we're addicts! If we could say "no" we wouldn't have to come to these meetings :sad: 



Tom R said:


> Take me for instance, - - I haven't bought a tool in at least a week.


Tom, that statement just proves you're in denial - a week hardly disqualifies you from being classed as an addict. Face it, you just got lucky!



Tom R said:


> The one thing that irks me though, is when are these stores gonna' get more tools??
> 
> Just once, I'd like to walk into a store that has tools that I don't.
> 
> Sheesh!! :innocent:


I believe that the blame falls squarely on the Tool Manufacturers. I equate it to being along the lines of the Tobacco Industry. They start off getting us addicted when we're young - watching our Dads come home with nice shiny new tools and all that. Then as we get older, our fathers (who are TAs (Tool Addicts) themselves) pass tools on to us - which we have to upgrade eventually, kicking off another new addicts long and arduous life of tool addiction.

I say it's time we stand up, unite and start a class action suit against all tool companies!!! After all, it's not our fault they keep coming out with a continual line of new products just about every month!!!  

Are you with me brothers???


----------



## Teetorbilt

I fell off of the wagon.......again but just a little bit. I was covering some of the hunny-do list and saw a really cool razor knife. I suddenly forgot where I had placed the other 347 that I own and had to replace them with the one with the ergo handle, comfort grip and quick change blades. I thought that I had this whupped!


----------



## Robie

And I can get my fix from the comfort of my home. 
:help: *Free Shipping On Orders Over $25.00*:help:


----------



## IHI

I place alot of the blame on my local ma and pop lumber yard that I try to deal with as much as possible. I'm forced to wait on other customers to get rung up and the whole time I'm forced to stare at walls of hanging tools, big pretty posters with hot chicks holding tools and am forced to walk around waiting my turn to rung up, mean while seeing a few things that "I prolly should get this or that"

we are all victims, from having to grown up around this terrible addiction and having manufacturers force this on us....the worst part is I think genetically manufacturers alter DNA of new borns to create as many non tool addicts..you know the guys that call and ask to borrow this or that becasue they dont have the urge to buy it when they're out!! Then it never fails, you need that tool on a job and it's just easier to buy it than wait for your frined to get home or drive clear across town to get it....conspiracey at a national level that we have fallen victim too


----------



## mdshunk

For me, there are two places that feed my addiction. One I can help, and one I cannot. 

First, there's my regular supply house. They get all the latest gadgets in for my trade. It's to the point that when the get somthing new in, as soon as I walk up to the counter they get one down and hand it to me to inspect without a word being exchanged. They know that I'm about 90% likely to buy it. That kinda sucks, because I might have originally gone in for a few dollars worth of fittings or somthing simple. 

Second, there's eBay. That site alone is additing. They need something like a methadone clinic for people addicted to eBay. Maybe a big eBay shaped hammer that smacks you in the nuts every morning. I justify this addiction by telling myself how all the high-dollar tools I've accumulated through eBay have permitted me to do jobs I otherwise wouldn't have been able to do.


----------



## shopdust

"... I justify this addiction by telling myself how all the high-dollar tools I've accumulated through eBay have permitted me to do jobs I otherwise wouldn't have been able to do...."
De-nile is not just a river in Eygpt, MD.
OK I admit it ... I tell the old lady I'm doing weekends for drunk driving, but in truth I'm at 'Tool Expo'.
I've got tool catologs in my bedroom night stands, under the seat of my truck, and hiddend in the bathroom vanities.
My loving and supportive squeeze thinks I'm at a topless bar? Ha, I'm cruising the alise at the Tools Shed.
Say, anyone got word how the new Milwakee 28 volt system is working? Prices?


----------



## Glasshousebltr

Hello, my name is Bob and I'm a Toolholic.

I do believe in a higher power, 50 of them in my new 50 horse Bobcat!

In for penny, in for a pound? I'd say I'm in for about 4500lbs on that one and I aint stopping until I'm in the dirt baby.

Now I have to find a trailer for that monster......YEEHAA!

Bob


----------



## bob the builder

bob the builder said:


> Hi my name is Bob,
> 
> I went to the store last week to buy some hardware, and a 5/32" concrete bit, and left with a bosch bulldog hammerdrill. Then I decided I wanted extra batteries for Makita Lithium Ion cordless set. Well they didn't have the price yet because it's a new product, so while they were calling I saw a attachment for a recipricating saw that jogs the blade over to make a flush cut easier, so I bought it. Well I was still waiting and right in front of me was this attachment for a drill that turns it into a right angle drill for driving screws, so I bought it. I new it was a trap, vendor gives me a long wait and puts all these new gimmicks in front of me while I wait...I fell right into thier trap. So he got off the phone with the price and I decided it was such a long wait I ended up getting 2 batteries and another charger. Help me brothers, I am weak....*and I need a new aluminum brake and sliding compound mitre...*
> Bob


Cummins tool sale was in town and I happened to stop by and check it out. Mostly they had a lot of nothing for tools. I did however happen to notice a Ridgid 12" sliding compound mitre for $434.00. Well I new if I bought it at Home Depot it would be $579.00, so I pulled the trigger and saved the business some money...

Bob


----------



## DecksEtc

bob the builder said:


> Cummins tool sale was in town and I happened to stop by and check it out. Mostly they had a lot of nothing for tools. I did however happen to notice a Ridgid 12" sliding compound mitre for $434.00. Well I new if I bought it at Home Depot it would be $579.00, so I pulled the trigger and saved the business some money...
> 
> Bob


I understand the temptation/reasoning and all that Bob. But, sorry Bob, you're just looking for affirmation that what you did was okay. We're all tool addicts here and we just can't help you if you're not willing to just come out and admit you fell off the wagon. :cheesygri


----------



## Spectatorz

*Just Because*

Alright now,

I am here... just checking in. 

The fact is " I Just NEED Tools and Equipment !!!" 
" More Tools and More Equipment !!!"

All the time. Period.

I just Wont Stop looking at em... and touching em... and thinking about how it will be to work with em !!! 
Then I Have to Buy em !!!

It Never Stops !!! Seems like I am Ok with it too.

:thumbup:  :thumbup:  :biggrin:


----------



## slickshift

Great
I'm glad you can all joke about this
This is serious stuff
Now replace "tools" with "clothes" or "shoes" and how does that sound?



DecksEtc said:


> Hello, my name is Terry and it's been 12 hours since I bought my last pair of _shoes_. This past week I purchased a used set of _pink pumps_ for $55 (it's used so I don't think it should count!) and new _strapless gown_ (I really needed it and it was one with the built in back support so I don't think that should count either since it should really be classed as a medical purchase).
> 
> Whew, that feels better getting that off my chest.





mdshunk said:


> Hi, my name is Marc Shunk.
> 
> I bought two packs of _thong underwear_ just this afternoon. It's been a few weeks since my last major dress purchase, but I've got my eye on a couple.
> 
> {Wow, that was refreshing to get that off my chest}





Robie said:


> Hi...my name is Rob and I fell off the wagon and went on a binge this month.
> Dewalt _pantsuit_ (already own 3 other brands)
> Bosch _full length gown_ (Borrowed a friends and I hate to borrow _gowns_. Had to have it)
> Hitachi red backless (Sweet)
> 2 way _necklace_ for miter stand attachment I'm building.
> Matching _earings_ for same.
> 3 dedicated countersink _broaches_ (#4, #6, #8)
> Bosch Colt _Boots_ (Needed a dedicated _boots_ to _match_ 1/4" roundover _belt_)
> Bosch Miter _Sweater_ (Double sweet)
> _Versace_ Clamp (I'll find a use for it)
> Veritas _purse_ (Precision is important, ya know)
> Veritas MK II honing _earmuffs_ (Updated version of the other one I just had to have also)
> Lee Valley Outfeed Roller _backless pumps_ (New design, pretty neat)
> Fein 14.4 _frilly blouse_ (They're like _black dresses_, aren't they? Can you ever have too many?)
> 1/2" and 3/4" router _belts_ for _when I'm retaining water_.
> Okay, that was my month. Kind of a *heavy *month for me and *I have to slow down.*, but, no wife and no kids that I am aware of, so....





Greg Di said:


> Hi...My name is Greg.
> 
> I need all of my sponsors to reel me back in before I buy another _frilly blouse_.
> 
> See, I have a DW744, that is in OK shape, but it needs a new _button_. It's SO much easier to just buy a new _ensemble_ instead of buying a new _button_ for some reason.
> 
> Heeeeeelllllpppp!!!!





CGofMP said:


> Hello my name is Charles and I ALMOST slipped today......
> 
> It's hard being a _clothes_aholic.... My family just doesnt understand.
> It's really hard being around other _clothes_aholics ya know? I got the _shoes_ and _skirt_ and... Well the _purse_ corall was only 210 asiles up from the _skirt_ section... There were so many people down there looking really happy, walking out with boxes maked Milwaukee and Bosch...





DecksEtc said:


> Oh, we're including all of January? Well then I have a bit more to confess to:
> 
> _Pink teddy _(I needed it to do my own hardwood flooring - I did REALLY NEED it)
> 1900 PSI _Push-Up Bra_ (it was on sale, 60% off, so that shouldn't count)
> Carhartt _Mink_ Lined Overalls (the site for the fence I'm building right now overlooks Lake Ontario and it's cold so I NEEDED them - I'm not counting that one!)
> Carhartt _Mink-lined_ Overalls (on sale and no one got me any for Christmas )
> 
> Okay, that's it!





shopdust said:


> Hey, I'm not a _clothes_aholic, I'm just here 'cause the Judge said I had too. Can anyone sign my _slip_?
> Is the coffee free?





jmic said:


> Hi my name is Joe. I'm ashamed to say I'm a repeat offender. My last violation was yesterday. Bought a "Tapco Pro 14 Aluminum _Stretchy Pants_" ( Doing own siding on addition) Told the little Mrs. I'de sell them after I'm done... maybe - maybe not. I'm feeling very weak, having the urge to purchase a couple of alum. _stilletos_ and a 24' _feather boa_. I hate these feelings, please send:help:





furbis said:


> Hi my name is Doug, I have been clothes sober for almost 37 hours now. but this month was a rough one.
> 
> bought a _wedding dress_.
> dewalt 18v 6 piece _underwear_ kit.
> assorted bits and holders.
> another 61/2" _leather belt_ for the 18v _pants_ even though I new it came with one.
> an new tennis bracelet, (doesn't count though because all I needed was _diamonds_ and they cost $14 a hundred and the knife came with 200 _diamonds_ for $19)
> 4' fiberglass _girdle_.
> does a new motor for my 14.4 dewalt _garter_ count.
> 
> 
> where is my sponsors phone # I need help, wait I don't have a sponsor OH NO! now what to do? does anyone know if my doctor has a patch to help wean me off _clothes_?





RobertCDF said:


> My name is Robert and I am a _shoes_aholic. This month has been a good month my sponser (wife) has really helped me. I have only bought:
> _Baby Phats_ for the shop $19 come on who can walk past that?
> Another jobsite _pair of Timbs_ & _wool socks_
> Bosch flush cut _Strap backs_
> _Black Thigh Highs_ $6.99 come on thats a great deal (This was Terrys fault)
> _Shoelaces_ I dont think those count.
> Even though this was a good month its been hard I already feel myself sliding off the wagon toward a bosch router and a freud router table. I see a trailer in my list of confesions soon as well.





Tom R said:


> You guys really have serious 'self-control' issues, - - you've got to learn to 'just say no' sometimes, - - it's simply a matter of discipline.
> 
> Take me for instance, - - I haven't bought a _pair of shoes_ in at least a week.
> 
> The one thing that irks me though, is when are these stores gonna' get more _shoes_??
> 
> Just once, I'd like to walk into a store that has _shoes_ that I don't.
> 
> Sheesh!! :innocent:





DecksEtc said:


> I believe that the blame falls squarely on the _Clothes_ Manufacturers. I equate it to being along the lines of the Tobacco Industry. They start off getting us addicted when we're young - watching our Dads come home with nice shiny new _dresses_ and all that.





Spectatorz said:


> Alright now,
> 
> I am here... just checking in.
> 
> The fact is " I Just NEED _Shoes_ and _Clothes_ !!!"
> " More _Shoes_ and _Clothes_ !!!"
> 
> All the time. Period.
> 
> I just Wont Stop looking at em... and touching em... and thinking about how it will be to work with em !!!
> Then I Have to Buy em !!!
> 
> It Never Stops !!! Seems like I am Ok with it too.
> 
> :thumbup:  :thumbup:  :biggrin:


Not real pretty is it?
Put in that perspective, you know who you guys sound like?
That's right

Bob's ex-wives


----------



## Spectatorz

Now that makes it all even more FUNNY !!!


Hilarious. Just Hilarious.


----------



## DecksEtc

slick, that was friggin' hilarious! :thumbup: :laughing: :thumbup: :laughing: 

Let me guess, there were no hardware/tool stores open so you had the time to edit all those posts???


----------



## IHI

OMFG, get that man some fliers and make his phone start ringing!!!!!:w00t: :laughing: :laughing: 

that was just a sick sick edit job anyways!! we're all beeotches!!:help:


----------



## Glasshousebltr

ahhhhhhhh!.......what a flash back!

Bob


----------



## bassmaster

Well I sat back & read, Now I will chime in. you guys that have been doing this for years have little to complain about. My name Is George. Working in this businee for 5 yrs, but using someone else'e nailers, now 
i had to buy my own. (talk about close to divorce) 

4 - (count them) 4 new nail guns
1 - 125 psi compresser
1 - new (bid on ebay for a used one, but lost) tile cutter

and a bunch of other stuff I can not even count.

As I said, My name is George, And I am A toolaholic.


----------



## IHI

*Group Response* "Hello George":laughing: 

Get control now as that is just the tip of the iceberg and you got off cheap!!! Your are still young enough and have your entire life to look forward too, dont lose your way due to tools!!!


----------



## DecksEtc

Hello, my name is Terry and I fell off the wagon AGAIN today.

- Porter Cable 150 PSI pancake compressor (I needed a 10A so I could stop blowing circuits)
- the above came with th 18G nailer (does that count - it was a kit after all?)
- Richard Paint mixer attachment for my drill

I feel so ashamed, it hasn't even been a week since my last indiscretion


----------



## bob the builder

DecksEtc said:


> Hello, my name is Terry and I fell off the wagon AGAIN today.
> 
> - Porter Cable 150 PSI pancake compressor (I needed a 10A so I could stop blowing circuits)
> - the above came with th 18G nailer (does that count - it was a kit after all?)
> - Richard Paint mixer attachment for my drill
> 
> I feel so ashamed, it hasn't even been a week since my last indiscretion


Now that's not a bad idea Terry, I should get a small pressor also. I'm really getting sick of tripping breakers.


----------



## CGofMP

MY GOD SLICKSHIFT! :laughing: 

You took a LOT of time to edit all that up!

I am kinda worried though good buddy. Ya'all made yer friends out to be re-engineered-females or at the very least transvestites.

Take mine for instance: 

Posted by Slickshift


> Hello my name is Charles and I ALMOST slipped today......
> It's hard being a clothesaholic.... My family just doesnt understand.
> It's really hard being around other clothesaholics ya know? I got the shoes and skirt and... Well the purse corall was only 210 asiles up from the skirt section... There were so many people down there looking really happy, walking out with boxes maked Milwaukee and Bosch...


Ya put me in a SKIRT there BOY!

At least I should be grateful.. you wrapped next guy down (Decks Etc) up in a pink teddy and a push up bra !!!

Now look.... Fun is one thing but this kind of fantasizing is quite another.... Seriously you need to see about geting some old fashioned psychiatric help at the shrink, or getting right with God or... or... or... 

Or I'll hit you with my purse!

:w00t:


----------



## DecksEtc

bob the builder said:


> Now that's not a bad idea Terry, I should get a small pressor also. I'm really getting sick of tripping breakers.


It worked GREAT too! Used it all day today and not one tripped breaker. It is a little on the loud side but that's to be expected for it's size.

Another plus is that it's very light weight.


----------



## shopdust

Serious relaspe here. I was delivering the last part of a cabinet job when the rear end blew out on my van.

Could have bought a standard two wheel drive pick'em up truck, but noooooo

Dodge Ram 4x4, Magum engine, Cd player etc.
Now I just need a big dog and a couple of illegals in the back and I'll look like every other California contractor. Except I'm in Oregon.


----------



## sage

*I've been a bad boy!*

Hi my name is Nilesh(Neil) and it's been three days since my last indiscretion and a month before that.

I "*needed*" to buy and did buy the following.

10'' Felker tile Saw
Drywall panel lift
2' Fatmax level
set of folding hex keys
a new ship auger
set of auger bits
Dewalt drywall rotary tool
Dewalt screw gun

This binge was over the coarse of two days. I think I'm better now.

Did you guys see the new Fat Max Extreme Tape Measure. I did, the Electrician was flaunting it on the job the other day.

Help.......


----------



## Big Dave

Hi my name is Dave. I think I blew a nut this year. Just ordered a 8 1/2 by 16 foot Hauylmark trailer. Added the generator door, full light package, rock guard, ramp rear door, spare tire and mount, polished front and rear corners, 12 inches extra height, aluminum wheels, rv latch for side door and 3 extra receptacles inside. It's going to cost me over $8000.00. What have I done.:shutup:


----------



## A+Carpenter

Hi my name is Adam Meider and I aslo a "Tool Addict"

It has been 48 hours since my last purchase. I bought a MAG 77 worm drive:thumbup:


----------



## Bone Saw

had a relapse of sorts last couple months:
1 kanga skid loader w/auger, 12" bit, mixer bowel, forks, loader bucket, tiller
2 6x12 trailer

purchases in last 2 weeks:
1 new hp laptop
2 decktools software

purchases in last 24 hrs.
(replacements)1 senco ds-300ac, 1 senco ds-275, 1 makita 12v impact


----------



## RobertCDF

Let us know about that Decktools software maybe post some JPG from some stuff you have used it on. I know we all want it just dont want to spend the money on it without seeing it in action.


----------



## Bone Saw

Rob, those pix I posted in the "new projects" thread were from the DT, works pretty good for visual presentation and sales as far as dealing with the customers goes, but I still find myself going back to autocad for designing everything, I do preliminary design at the customers house w/dt but always do all the real design work on AC. I can do rotating 3d modeling on AC too, but the hatching capabilities are visually better and easier to deal with on the DT, I have been playing around with autodesk inventor which is insane, but very cumbersome to use. I would say get it bro:thumbsup: but i'm damn sure someone here will disagree. I'd let you load up my ac if you wanted, but I'd HAVE to get the disk back.


----------



## donb1959

Hello,
My name is Don and I just bought a Spray Tech CS 10000 HVLP, I know it will save me time, and money, and it looks really cool. Oh yes, I also bought a new Firestorm drill, and I have a fetish for putty knives, so I just added another to my collection. Can we all go out for coffee after the meeting?


----------



## willbone3

donb1959 said:


> Hello,
> My name is Don and I just bought a Spray Tech CS 10000 HVLP, I know it will save me time, and money, and it looks really cool. Oh yes, I also bought a new Firestorm drill, and I have a fetish for putty knives, so I just added another to my collection. Can we all go out for coffee after the meeting?


for give me guys for i have bought tools this week couldnt help it :whistling we now have 2 of the stanley FUBAR tools. 4 wheel drive complete with snow plow salt spreader. you know all the snow you get in may in kentucky:whistling oh yea make mine a beer. or jack on ice.


----------



## deox719

Well Ok I must confess to, Just bought the Dewalt D24000 wet saw,

it's being delivered Thursday. O yes and tonight I came back with a 

Dewalt palm sander.


----------



## Bone Saw

Well I don't know how to put this, but It's going to be tough to say the least. bout 1.5 miles from my house, there has been something going on lately at a tire center that closed its doors. Since the front of the building is actually not facing the main road, and I don't particularly go into that area much I paid no interest to what was going on. Well the other day I happened to be driving past that particular ex-tire center and noticed it had a cherry red paint job on it. Still had no idea what it was (again the front of the building does not face the main road and the other shops in that location are salons and nail/pedicure and I think tanning bed place, so I have no buisness there) Well last night I went out to have sushi and it happened to be in that center(never knew it was there) as I was turning into this shopping center I am approaching the back side of this cherry red ex-tire center and as I looked in my side view mirrors once I passed it, I made out the letters "H" "I" "L" "T" in big white blocky letters. I just need to avoid that area all together, find a new route or something:shutup: :shutup:


----------



## RobertCDF

Bone Saw said:


> Well I don't know how to put this, but It's going to be tough to say the least. bout 1.5 miles from my house, there has been something going on lately at a tire center that closed its doors. Since the front of the building is actually not facing the main road, and I don't particularly go into that area much I paid no interest to what was going on. Well the other day I happened to be driving past that particular ex-tire center and noticed it had a cherry red paint job on it. Still had no idea what it was (again the front of the building does not face the main road and the other shops in that location are salons and nail/pedicure and I think tanning bed place, so I have no buisness there) Well last night I went out to have sushi and it happened to be in that center(never knew it was there) as I was turning into this shopping center I am approaching the back side of this cherry red ex-tire center and as I looked in my side view mirrors once I passed it, I made out the letters "H" "I" "L" "T" in big white blocky letters. I just need to avoid that area all together, find a new route or something:shutup: :shutup:


In the back of your mind you know its there. You are doomed my friend doomed I tell you. Better line up some GOOD jobs because those tools will cost you a lot of money.


----------



## willbone3

I need help. I just cant stop, today i HAD to pick up a used truck, but it comes with plow and salt spreader.:thumbup: snow in may?:clap: just something else to put in a storage shed:whistling then on the way home i felt the "pull" from the big orange box went in and had to get a new DC616 trim gun. nathen teased with the pics on equipment talk:thumbup: I would like to find help. I slip farther every day. It all started with dads hammer, smashing bugs. then wrenches, screwdrivers, pliers saws wedges drills power saws ladders walkboards .......


----------



## RobertCDF

willbone3 said:


> ...snow in may?...


Had 2" of snow this morning on the job.


----------



## Bone Saw

RobertCDF said:


> Had 2" of snow this morning on the job.


UUUGGHHH:shutup: Was slappin some waves in a 4/3 shortie on sunday


----------



## cjc21021

*I need help!*

Hi, my name is Chris and I am addicted to tools.

I made my wife a promise that I wouldn't spend the grocery money on tools again or go to the tool department alone. I was very weak when the auger I needed wasn't available to rent and the stress alone sent me shopping. Thank goodness I only had cash and not my check book because I am glad to say I am only a proud new owner of a flashy post hole digger and new shovel and not a divorced owner of a hydraulic auger. I feel a binge coming on for the morning since I need a few new drill bits and a certain hammer drill keeps reappearing in my dreams. It must be a sign. Please pray for me I need all the help I can get.:whistling


----------



## DecksEtc

Okay, I've been a pretty good TBA member so far this year. Other than occasional drill bits, belt sander pads and the like I've deterred myself from going crazy and jumping off the wagon.

Well.... I had to stray today. bought a new post level (forgot my other two in the shop but it wasn't my fault because the HO presented me with a change order when I got on site and asked me to remove a gate and move a 5 foot section of fence so we had to install two new posts - again, NOT MY FAULT).

So, when I went to get the new level, I strayed in the tool section and picked up 2 of the new FAT MAX Extreme tapes (one for me and one for my lead hand). I just couldn't help myself. I think that only one should count since the other was for an employee... We'll be using them tomorrow so I'll let you folks know how we like them.

Now, I don't think I should be up here at the podium relating this next story since I don't have them in my possession yet, but last week I placed an order through a contact at Dewalt (a previous customer got me the contact) for the 18V cordless jigsaw, the 18V cordless cut-out tool and the Dewalt mitre saw stand. I'm getting them for close to half price, so my question is; Does that really count? I don't really think it should...


----------



## Blackhawk

Not your fault .. umm yeah ok


----------



## DecksEtc

Well, I've gone and done it! Now I'm going to have to double up on meetings.

My name is Terry and I'm a toolaholic. It's been 3 hours since my last purchase. Its wasn't anything as simple as a new tape measure though. I placed a deposit on a new 6' x 6' x 10' enclosed cargo trailer. I take possession next Thursday!

It's really nice! I chose black because I think it will look the best when I get my logos on it.

I'll post pics later.


----------



## Big Dave

You'll love it Terry. I just got mine about 4 weeks ago and love it. I hate the gas mileage now though. What did you pay? You'll hate the black because you will have to wash it twice a week. LOL.

Dave.


----------



## FramingPro

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Pro you should risk the double post and put that pic up over at the WormDrive thread:thumbup:


You clearly have not checked the wd thread :whistling


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

MKnAs Dad said:


> I just picked one up for the same price -20% with a HF coupon. I am not sure if I will keep it, or sell it yet.


Is that a hoseless gun?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

FramingPro said:


> You clearly have not checked the wd thread :whistling


:blink: Oufff I saw it, even posted on it. It could be a brain damaged thing


----------



## MKnAs Dad

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Is that a hoseless gun?


Yep. I guess Hitachi's version to compete with Paslode


----------



## CanningCustom

MKnAs Dad said:


> Yep. I guess Hitachi's version to compete with Paslode


For that price id be willing to test it out


----------



## hammerone40

Just got the hoseless gun from local supplier. Guy said it is paslodes old, but good technology. I used it once so far. Very light and plenty of power.

Andy


----------



## CanningCustom

hammerone40 said:


> Just got the hoseless gun from local supplier. Guy said it is paslodes old, but good technology. I used it once so far. Very light and plenty of power.
> 
> Andy


Framer or finish?


----------



## hammerone40

Finish. 16 GA straight.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

hammerone40 said:


> Just got the hoseless gun from local supplier. Guy said it is paslodes old, but good technology. I used it once so far. Very light and plenty of power.
> 
> Andy





hammerone40 said:


> Finish. 16 GA straight.


Are you talking about the gun in post 213 on page 11:blink: The Hitachi hoseless finish gun:blink: If so dose it take the pasload fuel cell?


----------



## hammerone40

Yep. Hitachi hoseless finish. I'm using paslosde finish gun fuel without problems. I do need to get some rubber no-mar tips for it yet.


----------



## r4r&r

I thought this was a TBA meeting place. This is like sitting in an AAA meeting and discussing the best bar you found last night.:laughing::thumbup:


----------



## madmax718

cant say we're not supportive.


----------



## darthdude

We're very supportive when it comes to buying tools! Oh btw, I was noticing yesterday while setting a couple doors that my 6 year old Empire 2' level seems to be reading a little off compared to my newer bullet, 4' and 6' levels Sounds like its time for a Stabila to me?:clap: Yeah I'll stop by the yard and grab one later, thanks for the support guys.


----------



## hammerone40

Sorry guys. I forgot where I was for a while. Im going to need a sponsor, my addiction is very strong apparently.


----------



## darthdude

hammerone40 said:


> Sorry guys. I forgot where I was for a while. Im going to need a sponsor, my addiction is very strong apparently.


I fully support any trades worker buying tools:thumbsup:. As long as you can still pay rent of course, we all need a place to sleep. Oh and feed those pesky kids too:thumbup:.


----------



## MKnAs Dad

r4r&r said:


> I thought this was a TBA meeting place. This is like sitting in an AAA meeting and discussing the best bar you found last night.:laughing::thumbup:


I'll take a Hieneken!!


----------



## Carpenter eyes

Bought a bostitch strap shot mcn150 off of craigs list today. Dude sold it to me for 50!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

MKnAs Dad said:


> I'll take a Hieneken!!


I got Samuel Adams going :drink:


----------



## woodworkbykirk

25 ft fatmax tape.. it wouldnt go out past 22 ft.. had to locate the edge of a footing for the addtion ... and the sole on my boot split wide open so water was seeping in all day


----------



## FramingPro

woodworkbykirk said:


> 25 ft fatmax tape.. it wouldnt go out past 22 ft.. had to locate the edge of a footing for the addtion ... and the sole on my boot split wide open so water was seeping in all day


Don't buy Dickies :whistling


----------



## chetec79

Carpenter eyes said:


> Bought a bostitch strap shot mcn150 off of craigs list today. Dude sold it to me for 50!


In scranton?? I tried to buy it too...


----------



## Carpenter eyes

chetec79 said:


> In scranton?? I tried to buy it too...


Yes. Sorry about that


----------



## Gary H

Makita just replaced 3 batties that died.:thumbsup: That was free. But the salesman, just like a drug dealer also brings out a New Makita cordless grinder.:blink: Knowing I dont have one yet, he says try this bad boy out. Lets put in one of these new batteries I just delivered. Look how cool this. So shiny and clean. Ok. I was hooked. Damn it. That cash in my wallet was for food for the week. Looks like i will have to tighten the damn belt another notch.:laughing:


----------



## r4r&r

Gary H said:


> Makita just replaced 3 batties that died.:thumbsup: That was free. But the salesman, just like a drug dealer also brings out a New Makita cordless grinder.:blink: Knowing I dont have one yet, he says try this bad boy out. Lets put in one of these new batteries I just delivered. Look how cool this. So shiny and clean. Ok. I was hooked. Damn it. That cash in my wallet was for food for the week. Looks like i will have to tighten the damn belt another notch.:laughing:


Well you can look at it this way. That grinder will be with ya a lot longer then that food would have been.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

I like the grinder :thumbup:


----------



## Leo G

r4r&r said:


> Well you can look at it this way. That grinder will be with ya a lot longer then that food would have been.


Ya, hopefully you won't have to flush the grinder down the toilet the next day..:laughing:


----------



## CarrPainting

i bought 10 packages of 3M 220 grit hook and loop (10 discs each pkg) discs for 25 cents a pkg 2 days ago... and a 10 pack of replacement shields for a mask i dont even own, :laughing: for 25 cents...


----------



## chetec79

Big Dave said:


> OK here are the pictures. I decided not to wash it til later. I'm not quite done with the cabinets yet. I'm going to face frame them and install doors and a formica top, I've just been too lazy to do it.
> 
> Dave.


My favorite tool in there is the RC Truck...no doubt about it.


----------



## kambrooks

Dwx726

Makita track saw

And couple other things pictured, are this years purchases,


----------



## Five Star

kambrooks said:


> Dwx726
> 
> Makita track saw
> 
> And couple other things pictured, are this years purchases,


To much yellow blurring the view!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

So much Yellow it looks like a dam hazard zone over there:blink:


----------



## kambrooks

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> So much Yellow it looks like a dam hazard zone over there:blink:


It's two things... And the stand I thoroughly regret. I also purchased two Nv65ah coil nailers, m12 impact, makita random orbital.

Waiting for Bosch to drop the brushless impactor and I'm set for the year


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

never mind us, I have my share of Yellow too:jester:



....................It kinda hurts:blink:


----------



## Five Star

kambrooks said:


> It's two things... And the stand I thoroughly regret. I also purchased two Nv65ah coil nailers, m12 impact, makita random orbital.
> 
> Waiting for Bosch to drop the brushless impactor and I'm set for the year


Looks like your arming up!!! And I'm seeing a storage unit in your future,the apartment is light on closet space lol


----------



## kambrooks

Five Star said:


> Looks like your arming up!!! And I'm seeing a storage unit in your future,the apartment is light on closet space lol












Another closet just like this one. It's my girlfriends apartment, I'm working around the corner.

We expect a pretty good year comparing call volume to this time last year


----------



## [email protected]#e

hammerone40 said:


> Im jealous of you toolwhore. Does she have a sister?
> 
> Andy


Ya but she's a bit of a slut....wait a minute...


----------



## CrpntrFrk

kambrooks said:


> View attachment 87594
> 
> 
> Dwx726
> 
> Makita track saw
> 
> And couple other things pictured, are this years purchases,


How does that track saw so going through the couch? What blade do you use to go through cushions?:jester::laughing:

That stand is junk huh? Good to know.


----------



## MKnAs Dad

[email protected]#e said:


> Ya but she's a bit of a slut....wait a minute...


She's not a slut...She's just popular:thumbup:


----------



## Carpenter eyes

Five Star said:


> To much yellow blurring the view!


Not enough yellow


----------



## joe dirt

*tool *****

New Kapex, did a couple floors so far,,,,LOVE IT!!!!
Building bar next week.


----------



## kambrooks

Unfortunately, staying clean has proven more difficult than expected. After last weeks track saw purchase I thought I could hold out for a little while....

Purchase of this kit earned me a free circular saw-in the mail. I simply couldn't resist.


----------



## woodworkbykirk

is that the 30 ft or 100 ft laser cam.. i bought the 30 ft one last week on clearance from rona thats closing.. i have that drill set with the thin pack batteries


----------



## kambrooks

woodworkbykirk said:


> is that the 30 ft or 100 ft laser cam.. i bought the 30 ft one last week on clearance from rona thats closing.. i have that drill set with the thin pack batteries


30ft. One slim pack one fat pack battery, which I thought was unusual. 

Bought a 6x10 trailer too.


----------



## CrpntrFrk

kambrooks said:


> Unfortunately, staying clean has proven more difficult than expected. After last weeks track saw purchase I thought I could hold out for a little while....
> 
> Purchase of this kit earned me a free circular saw-in the mail. I simply couldn't resist.
> 
> View attachment 88133


Love my Bosch cordless drill and impact. I imagine you will too.


----------



## kambrooks

CrpntrFrk said:


> Love my Bosch cordless drill and impact. I imagine you will too.


Haven't used it yet. Is its low speed without a load, a safety/design feature. When holding my yellow impact in one hand and the impactor in the other the rpms are noticeably lower, but specs are pretty equal on paper.


----------



## CrpntrFrk

kambrooks said:


> Haven't used it yet. Is its low speed without a load, a safety/design feature. When holding my yellow impact in one hand and the impactor in the other the rpms are noticeably lower, but specs are pretty equal on paper.


UM. Don't know. The Bosch beat out the others in most the tests I did.


----------



## gillisonconstru

I bought a 2001 2500hd with snow plow, looking at a 8'x24' cargo trailer, and told one my connections to find me a cargo van....spring looks hot....I decided to keep my 16' cargo trailer to pair with my 2009 GMC....Anthony's gutter trailer looks nice I may need one of them trailers for the van to pull don't want it to feel left out....


----------



## gillisonconstru

A.Murrill said:


> This is my first meeting. I should have came sooner. This week I picked up my new ironman combo gutter machine. I ran off 180' of straight smooth gutter yesterday and i loved it.
> I think I officially have more money in tools than in my house.


Trailer looks handy Anthony...


----------



## TNTRenovate

kambrooks said:


> Unfortunately, staying clean has proven more difficult than expected. After last weeks track saw purchase I thought I could hold out for a little while....
> 
> Purchase of this kit earned me a free circular saw-in the mail. I simply couldn't resist.
> 
> View attachment 88133


Nice set! And great pick up on the free saw.


----------



## kambrooks

TNTSERVICES said:


> Nice set! And great pick up on the free saw.


They have an official Bosch Center in a HD by me. 

Current incentive is with this kit or similar kit with recip- get a free circ, fat pack, two slim packs, or a couple lboxxs.

Spend $600+ get 20% off.


----------



## A.Murrill

gillisonconstru said:


> Trailer looks handy Anthony...












The trailer is handy. I just went out and took this pic. We just finished siding/gutter job yesterday so it's all loaded up. I have a 14' enclosed for my remodel tools.


----------



## Brian Peters

kambrooks said:


> Purchase of this kit earned me a free circular saw-in the mail. I simply couldn't resist.


 I'm assuming that's the cordless circular saw..I love mine. You'll want the fat batteries tho..


----------



## kambrooks

Brian Peters said:



> I'm assuming that's the cordless circular saw..I love mine. You'll want the fat batteries tho..


Yeah the cordless. I have one fat pack now, I think I'll wait till May when the 4.0ah come out.
She had one to test- it was awesome.


----------



## WilsonRMDL

Just picked up another 55" guide rail, guide rail bag, and track connectors. Went there to get a midi, now I can't decide between that or the ct26.


----------



## Burns-Built

hamburglar said:


> Hi, my name is Jason, and I just wanted to check in...
> 
> Seems my addiction has progressed enough that is now causing me to get a fat lip.
> 
> Fat Lip Occi's that is :cheesygri


I have that bag in left hand. Absolutely love it. Really a great set of vags


----------



## overanalyze

Hello, I am an addict. I just ordered a moisture meter. Its a small tool but I think it will be handy. I am eyeing a new vac...doing my best to resist...its hard!


----------



## Leo G

I'm upset. I had to buy a replacement motor for my snowblower. I can't even imagine the tools I could have bought instead


----------



## WilsonRMDL

I went to buy a new festool vac today but stayed strong and left without one....now I'm looking at amazon trying to figure out how many points I can use from my chase card to buy a midi or ct26


----------



## WilsonRMDL

Couldn't hold out any longer....festool definetly is a slippery slope


----------



## Alska101

WilsonRMDL said:


> Couldn't hold out any longer....festool definetly is a slippery slope


Agreed! My wife wants to find the guy that showed me my first festool and kill him... I should finish our house soon for her.


----------



## RobertCDF

kambrooks said:


> For sale?


Nah, It's been sitting there for a few months but if I ever get around to installing hardwood in my house I'll open it up then. 

Actually if I could get a bunch of the crap out of my garage I might set up a workshop where it would spend most of it's life.


----------



## Carpenter eyes

Today i walked out of lowes with the kobalt miter stand. Just got done bolting my dewalt 708 to it. 

So far so good


----------



## Brutus

I just made a "shopping list", for things that need replacing, or hand tools that I for some reason don't own.... that may or may not need.

halp.


----------



## SixHoeBob

steex said:


> I couldn't afford not to buy it. Right?


I have been known to use this line of reasoning on occasion...


----------



## Carpenter eyes

SixHoeBob said:


> I have been known to use this line of reasoning on occasion...


"But it was a great deal and i coudnt pass it up" thats what i told myself after i bought my 9th circuler saw


----------



## SixHoeBob

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Just hope you saved enough $$$ for your beer and whiskey:laughing:
> 
> 
> So Leo had to fix it up for ya:whistling
> 
> I gotta give it for a guy that wants to do those holes right:blink:
> Right SixHoe??


I would like to have a Dingo. The tracked machines are cute. When the $tar$ line up I will have one.


----------



## Brian Peters

I bought my first Tajima chalk line today...didn't really need it today, haven't even put chalk in it yet but it sure looks and feels good...


----------



## jhark123

I want a big wheelbarrow compressor and I don't know why

My 2hp/4gal rol air does fine, but I want something with 7-8 scfm at 90psi. 

http://www.aircompressorsdirect.com...aign=5715K17&gclid=CLX2ivid7LUCFa9aMgod9wMAIw

:drool:


----------



## Tom M

I had that gas version of the Rol-Air for about 16 years. Its shot now but it was a dam good compressor. Pricey though


----------



## Derry

I have a serious problem I only went in to buy some chalk and came out with this.


----------



## Brian Peters

Derry said:


> I have a serious problem I only went in to buy some chalk and came out with this.


Well now you don't need a chalkline... congratulations on your new saw!


----------



## CrpntrFrk

Derry said:


> I have a serious problem I only went in to buy some chalk and came out with this.


I'll trade you five chalk lines for that.:jester:


----------



## Brian Peters

CrpntrFrk said:


> I'll trade you five chalk lines for that.:jester:


I'll match that and throw in a Bosch and a Milwaukee circular saw...


----------



## CrpntrFrk

Brian Peters said:


> I'll match that and throw in a Bosch and a Milwaukee circular saw...


Do I get visitation?


----------



## Brian Peters

CrpntrFrk said:


> Do I get visitation?


Not sure what you mean here...


----------



## CrpntrFrk

Brian Peters said:


> Not sure what you mean here...


:laughing:

If he were to take you up on your offer over mine.....would you let me have some quality time with the track saw....visitation.:whistling

It's no fun if I have to explain my joke.:laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Derry said:


> I have a serious problem I only went in to buy some chalk and came out with this.


6 chalk lines and a track saw that the magic smoke came out of:blink: but I'm sure it's ok:whistling oh and a Hula girl calender,,, you can pick it out:blink: http://mailorderhawaii.com/low-price/maps-monoi-cards/Girl-Calendars.html


----------



## Derry

I'd need at least one of the women to part with this beauty.


----------



## tenon0774

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> 6 chalk lines and a track saw that the magic smoke came out of:blink: but I'm sure it's ok:whistling oh and a Hula girl calender,,, you can pick it out:blink: http://mailorderhawaii.com/low-price/maps-monoi-cards/Girl-Calendars.html


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

The magic smoke came out of that because you put your faith in a "false god"  :laughing:

:laughing::laughing:


----------



## gillisonconstru

Brian Peters said:


> I bought my first Tajima chalk line today...didn't really need it today, haven't even put chalk in it yet but it sure looks and feels good...


You will buy more they are hands down the best there is...


----------



## overanalyze

Brian Peters said:


> Isn't that what TBA is all about?


Wait now I am confused...is this thread to help us curb our addiction or increase our buying?


----------



## darthdude

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I have one:blink:
> 
> 
> .......... The fer was 18.99


But did you like it?:detective:


----------



## Brian Peters

overanalyze said:


> Wait now I am confused...is this thread to help us curb our addiction or increase our buying?


Yes it is


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

CrpntrFrk said:


> I looked at the Tajima caulk guns but they are not the type I like. So...no go.





Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I have one:blink:
> 
> 
> .......... The fer was 18.99





darthdude said:


> But did you like it?:detective:










It's one of those tools I've never used:blink: It's a back up for the 6$ Kobolt I'm using.:laughing:


----------



## CanningCustom

DWB, they sell for $32 here  but I like mine


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

CanningCustom said:


> DWB, they sell for $32 here  but I like mine


It's this one


----------



## CrpntrFrk

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> It's this one


Saw those but I wanted something metal. Was afraid I would break that when I drop it off a ladder or something.


----------



## CanningCustom

This one


----------



## chetec79

CrpntrFrk said:


> Saw those but I wanted something metal. Was afraid I would break that when I drop it off a ladder or something.


Only if you land on top of it...


----------



## Tylerwalker32

CanningCustom said:


> This one


Bought one of those guns, they rock.


----------



## hammerone40

Yep the red tajma is sweet. Got ours for 14 bucks on sale. 

And my addiction is not really going away..... I've spent less $$ on tools but more $$ on beer since trying to cut back... thumb sideways

Andy


----------



## chetec79

I've had a yellar one from Sherwin Williams for about 2 years now...works like the day I bought it. It used to hang with a cheap-o greeny but then I saw it in a newsletter from Sherwin Williams on sale for 12.79. And now ( 2 months ago ) there are two. Great gun....I can still easily run an 1/8" bead 6-7' on a single squeeze.


----------



## Brutus

kyle_dmr said:


> Caulking guns, chalk lines. Best of the best.


We killed two Tajima chalk lines in a week.

I don't think they were meant to be used in the wet...


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Had a little shopping session this last week. Got 9 systainers, CMS table saw with the router insert, extension table and fence coming from the UK and a TS75 to use in the CMS. 

Should look something like this when it gets here.


----------



## r4r&r

Crap BC, you melt the credit card with that order? Nice little setup for sure.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

r4r&r said:


> Crap BC, you melt the credit card with that order? Nice little setup for sure.


Yeah the wife was not impressed. I let her buy a work out DVD and I'm back in her good books now :thumbup:

Yeah it should be a great setup for on site and in my workshop when I get it built. It will be great to be able to hang nearly all my shop tools on the wall out the way when I don't need them setup and having the multi use of this table on site will be great. Money well spent I hope.


----------



## overanalyze

BCConstruction said:


> Yeah the wife was not impressed. I let her buy a work out DVD and I'm back in her good books now :thumbup:
> 
> Yeah it should be a great setup for on site and in my workshop when I get it built. It will be great to be able to hang nearly all my shop tools on the wall out the way when I don't need them setup and having the multi use of this table on site will be great. Money well spent I hope.


Ha! Sounds like you already rationalized that purchase to yourself! Sweet little setup!


----------



## Gary H

BCConstruction said:


> Had a little shopping session this last week. Got 9 systainers, CMS table saw with the router insert, extension table and fence coming from the UK and a TS75 to use in the CMS.
> 
> Should look something like this when it gets here.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 88685
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 88686


That looks cool:thumbup:


----------



## steex

Watch out man, remember when that thing flipped out at the beginning of Robocop and killed all those people.


----------



## aib1015

My name is Adam and I too am a tooloholic. within the past month I bought a new ridgid portable table saw(really sweet saw). Just ordered a new occidental pouch and the hip pads to go with it. I then figured since I'm getting a new pouch, it would benefit from some new tools to hold like a new fatmax(don't think my dewalt tape will fit in the holder) a slimmer torpedo level, combination square, etc.. Along with all the other various hand tools. It is hard to walk by the tool section without grabbing something, that honestly you really don't need, because you already have several of. But if it makes you happy, do it.


----------



## Leo G

ut oooooo


----------



## Burns-Built

Just ordered from amazon another set of occi fat lips just in case my other set ever fails, festool vac accessory kit in systainer, two tajima lines, stiletto flat bar and something else. Lol tools are just to much fun.


----------



## griz

Warren said:


> I will understand if you guys want me to leave the Tool Buyers Anonymous group. I just don't think I can stay "sober" for a whole weak.
> 
> What does a framer need with tools like this anyways?:whistling


Ya sure, next thing we'll hear is you asking questions about building cabinets...:whistling:thumbup::no::laughing:


----------



## Rustbucket

Carpenter eyes said:


> Just found my acme tool catalog and i just paid off my credit card.......


I guess you're going to start working it off again soon!


----------



## darthdude

I Bought a new 50' air hose today:clap:. Had the itch, really have blown my tool budget this month, but had to get something. You can never have too many air hoses....


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

10-4 on the hoses.:thumbsup:

...............................Tthats not too bad!


----------



## EricBrancard

That CT26 I picked up a few weeks back was starting to look lonely. KS120 should be here to keep it company in 2-5 business days. Next thing you know I'll be growing out a huge beard and getting gauged earrings.


----------



## Rustbucket

Went to a "shop closing" sale today to see of there was anything of interest. The guy was actually a hobbyist, but had just about every Festool tool you can buy, Laguna table saw, 24" band saw, shaper, lathe, 24" disk sander, etc. if I had a ton of cash laying around I would have had to rent a large truck! Anyway, I did bring home a Fuji Q4 Gold for $600. Never used! Also had 4 extra air cap sets, and a few additional items.


----------



## CrpntrFrk

Bought one of these. Not thrilled with the purchased as this is one of the few tools I don't like. Not the best deal on it but I kinda needed it and the local yard had them on sale.










Still don't like these tools but it is a big step over the Harbor Freight one I have.


----------



## parkside

Your gonna like the Fuji spray system, I picked up an older q4 at a pawnshop about a year ago. They had no idea what they had and it had sat on their shelf for about six months, walked in and threw a hundred dollar bill on the counter and the manager reluctantly took my offer. I have sprayed a few pieces of furniture and a set of plantation shutters with mine, wish I had the gravity cup.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

CrpntrFrk said:


> Bought one of these.I kinda needed it and the local yard had them on sale.


How many clams for that one:blink:


----------



## jlsconstruction

CrpntrFrk said:


> Bought one of these. Not thrilled with the purchased as this is one of the few tools I don't like. Not the best deal on it but I kinda needed it and the local yard had them on sale.
> 
> Still don't like these tools but it is a big step over the Harbor Freight one I have.


I have one of those. I think I've used it once in 3 years. Not a fan.

But this week I got a new Milwaukee radio because someone stole my dewalt and also a new Milwaukee sawsall. I think that's all I got this week


----------



## CrpntrFrk

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> How many clams for that one:blink:


$55 after everything. Like I said not the best deal. I found it cheaper online, but when you need it I guess.........


----------



## CrpntrFrk

jlsconstruction said:


> I have one of those. I think I've used it once in 3 years. Not a fan.


I am not a fan of these multi purpose tools.......period. Makita, Ridgid, Bosch, Rockwell......doesn't matter. They make the most annoying sound. I don't like them. 

But alas they do have their place.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

I love em:thumbsup: what did I do before them:blink:
The Makita 18volt is a beast and the little Ridgid is great with the new 12volt 3ah battery!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

If I get through the week end it will be a cold turkey week:jester:


----------



## jlsconstruction

CrpntrFrk said:


> I am not a fan of these multi purpose tools.......period. Makita, Ridgid, Bosch, Rockwell......doesn't matter. They make the most annoying sound. I don't like them.
> 
> But alas they do have their place.


I have a Rockwell.


----------



## Warren

I ordered the 55 inch track for my saw. Still waiting on the 118 inch on back order. This has been a rough month for my addiction.


----------



## Gary H

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I love em:thumbsup: what did I do before them:blink:
> The Makita 18volt is a beast and the little Ridgid is great with the new 12volt 3ah battery!


I got the Makita and MM.:thumbsup: What a great tool for for tough tight areas. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gary H

Guy down by Detroit has a MFT3 table and a 16' Festool track for sale. If he still has it Sunday morning, I will be making the road trip down there. Probley have to pick up a 16' 2x8 to strap that track on the truck rack.:laughing:


----------



## joe dirt

Here's My latest,And already thinkin about the next purchase (yes I'm addicted) 
Joe Dirt


----------



## CrpntrFrk

jlsconstruction said:


> I have a Rockwell.


Now I do too.


----------



## overanalyze

joe dirt said:


> Here's My latest,And already thinkin about the next purchase (yes I'm addicted)
> Joe Dirt


Nice! I love that saw. There is a 150/3 sander on Craigslist for $220...looks clean. Might call on it...


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

joe dirt Is that the 55 or 75:blink:
Great buy:thumbsup:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> joe dirt Is that the 55 or 75:blink:
> Great buy:thumbsup:


55 by looks of it


----------



## blackbear

10% off at the local wood workers show. couldnt say no, im just not that strong.


----------



## joe dirt

TS 55 eq


----------



## Carpenter eyes

Today i bought about 8 boxes of coil framing nails. 45$ total for 3 boxes of galv 16s 3 boxes of smooth shank 8s and a few ring shank, box of 1 1/4 roofers and 1 3/4 roofers. 

How could i say no for 45$


----------



## TimelessQuality

Mailman brought me a dozen of these today...


----------



## WilsonRMDL

Gary H said:


> Guy down by Detroit has a MFT3 table and a 16' Festool track for sale. If he still has it Sunday morning, I will be making the road trip down there. Probley have to pick up a 16' 2x8 to strap that track on the truck rack.:laughing:


That 16' track has been on there for a few months, I'd throw a low number at it I bet he takes it


----------



## CrpntrFrk

TimelessQuality said:


> Mailman brought me a dozen of these today...


Ever since I got those I use them everywhere. 

The really cool thing is they are relatively cheap.


----------



## Gbrogden

My new Milwaukee 12" scms finally showed up yesterday from Toolbarn. Got it unpacked only to find that there's a crack in the baseplate and the table is out of whack almost 1/16". Damn.


----------



## steex

Makita RO sander arrived today from Amazon, it's pretty sweet. Sort of a medium size 5" with an extra front handle that has around 300 degrees of adjustment. 










What didn't show up was the Bosch jigsaw I bought on ebay last week. Tracking shows that it was delivered in Maryland on Saturday. I'm not in Maryland. Neither me or the seller have any idea what happened to the thing. Hopefully USPS will have some answers for us tomorrow. Worst case, I will get my money back and buy another one. It just kind of gets my goat because I ordered a dinosaur pattern book from amazon when I was getting my sander and I was going to enlarge the patterns and make some lawn dinosaurs to break in the new jigsaw.


----------



## Carpenter eyes

steex said:


> Makita RO sander arrived today from Amazon, it's pretty sweet. Sort of a medium size 5" with an extra front handle that has around 300 degrees of adjustment.
> 
> What didn't show up was the Bosch jigsaw I bought on ebay last week. Tracking shows that it was delivered in Maryland on Saturday. I'm not in Maryland. Neither me or the seller have any idea what happened to the thing. Hopefully USPS will have some answers for us tomorrow. Worst case, I will get my money back and buy another one. It just kind of gets my goat because I ordered a dinosaur pattern book from amazon when I was getting my sander and I was going to enlarge the patterns and make some lawn dinosaurs to break in the new jigsaw.


I want lawn dinosaurs


----------



## darthdude

Carpenter eyes said:


> I want lawn dinosaurs


Me too! Great idea! I think I'll start saving plywood offcuts.:thumbsup:


----------



## EricBrancard

Kapex came in last week. Ordered a few systainers last night and 4 l boxxes a few minutes ago. Also picked up 5 of those Dewalt stackable organizers this week. Trying to get better use out of my trailer space for now. Wo t be able to get a bigger one until next year.


----------



## steex

Carpenter eyes said:


> I want lawn dinosaurs


I figure that I am going to scan and blow up the patterns and cut templates out of 1/4" and then make my final ones out of something thicker. But it's probably going to be too tedious to do more than a few for me and some friends. If you wanted to make any money off them you would have to be cutting them with a cnc router and doing installs next to kids' play areas. But you can't really do that because you know kids could either get hurt on them or break a bunch of pieces off of them. So the only viable market is pretty much the pink flamingo people.


----------



## Carpenter eyes

steex said:


> I figure that I am going to scan and blow up the patterns and cut templates out of 1/4" and then make my final ones out of something thicker. But it's probably going to be too tedious to do more than a few for me and some friends. If you wanted to make any money off them you would have to be cutting them with a cnc router and doing installs next to kids' play areas. But you can't really do that because you know kids could either get hurt on them or break a bunch of pieces off of them. So the only viable market is pretty much the pink flamingo people.


Well i know what ill be doing this weekend haha


----------



## Warren

I have completely fallen off the wagon!

I do not do well with tool sobriety.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Makita-3-Sp...rksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jlsconstruction

Warren said:


> I have completely fallen off the wagon!
> 
> I do not do well with tool sobriety.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Makita-3-Speed-AVT-Reciprocating-Saw-JR3070CT-W-Hard-Case-/140944352357?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT


Post a review on here when you get it. I wanted one a few weeks ago but no one had one so I got a Milwaukee. I might order one though


----------



## Warren

jlsconstruction said:


> Post a review on here when you get it. I wanted one a few weeks ago but no one had one so I got a Milwaukee. I might order one though


I already own two of them. They are unbelieveable. I got both of mine new for $99 on clearance. Going on 5 years and have outperformed every other sawzall I have owned. You can't find a new one anywhere for less than $180.

I opted for the cheaper shipping, so my total here was only about $76


----------



## jlsconstruction

Warren said:


> I already own two of them. They are unbelieveable. I got both of mine new for $99 on clearance. Going on 5 years and have outperformed every other sawzall I have owned. You can't find a new one anywhere for less than $180.
> 
> I opted for the cheaper shipping, so my total here was only about $76


Not bad at all.


----------



## steex

Ha, that's the same seller that I got my jigsaw from. The good news is that it finally showed up today. It seems like USPS just screwed up the tracking, but they were good to deal with and the saw is in really good condition and actually included 15 blades that they didn't mention in the listing.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Warren said:


> I have completely fallen off the wagon!
> 
> I do not do well with tool sobriety.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Makita-3-Sp...rksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


Man you score the good stuff:jester:


----------



## Gbrogden

Well, I gotta give toolbarn credit. Like my earlier post stated, my Milwaukee miter saw came in damaged. Called the guys at toolbarn today, they're shipping out a new one tomorrow and FedEx is picking up the damaged one Monday.


----------



## skillman

My little problem with buying new tools . Just can't help myself .


----------



## overanalyze

Does this hurt my problem if I win tools at my lumber yards show...


----------



## skillman

overanalyze said:


> Does this hurt my problem if I win tools at my lumber yards show...


Winning tools doesn't count as a problem . Just means it was meant to be .


----------



## Warren

skillman said:


> Winning tools doesn't count as a problem . Just means it was meant to be .


So if an alcoholic wins free drinks at a bar during a karaoke contest...


----------



## skillman

Warren said:


> So if an alcoholic wins free drinks at a bar during a karaoke contest...


Could be a non-alcoholic drink or alcoholic drink either way its a win .


----------



## WilsonRMDL

Saw the bosch corded multi tool for $87 at HD today. If I didn't have the fein I would have night it, almost did anyway


----------



## darthdude

overanalyze said:


> Does this hurt my problem if I win tools at my lumber yards show...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 89841
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 89842


I think you'll like that Senco gun. I've had one for almot 3 years, the short head is a big help sometimes. It takes a different touch then the Hitachi guns we're all used to, its a much lighter gun, so will bounce back a bit more. Just a little more push and it drives them home everytime:thumbsup:. Also I'm quite sure their claim it uses less air per shot is true too, I've noticed a difference in how often my compressor cycles.


----------



## duburban

WilsonRMDL said:


> Saw the bosch corded multi tool for $87 at HD today. If I didn't have the fein I would have night it, almost did anyway


just don't end up with the bosch that uses an allen key for blade changes.


----------



## duburban

darthdude said:


> I think you'll like that Senco gun. I've had one for almot 3 years, the short head is a big help sometimes. It takes a different touch then the Hitachi guns we're all used to, its a much lighter gun, so will bounce back a bit more. Just a little more push and it drives them home everytime:thumbsup:. Also I'm quite sure their claim it uses less air per shot is true too, I've noticed a difference in how often my compressor cycles.


i've had that gun for about 3 years now too. its really loud! the nose is a little smooth, sometimes i wish for a little more piercing for placement.


----------



## darthdude

duburban said:


> i've had that gun for about 3 years now too. its really loud! the nose is a little smooth, sometimes i wish for a little more piercing for placement.


I think its a sharper tone then other guns, possibly because the case doesn't muffle noise that well? I'm always pretty good about wearing my ear plugs so it doesn't bother me. I agree about the nose, sharpen it up a bit:thumbsup:.


----------



## overanalyze

darthdude said:


> I think you'll like that Senco gun. I've had one for almot 3 years, the short head is a big help sometimes. It takes a different touch then the Hitachi guns we're all used to, its a much lighter gun, so will bounce back a bit more. Just a little more push and it drives them home everytime:thumbsup:. Also I'm quite sure their claim it uses less air per shot is true too, I've noticed a difference in how often my compressor cycles.


Sweet! Thanks the comments! We own a couple Senco 701xp's and like them.


----------



## world llc

3 of the new wider sys 3's and a maxi


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

This is going to be a rough month for me:sad:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

world llc said:


> 3 of the new wider sys 3's and a maxi


What's the size different between these and the maxi systainers?


----------



## world llc

BCConstruction said:


> What's the size different between these and the maxi systainers?


Systainer® T-LOC MIDI – 8.26" x 19.50" x 11.65" –or- 210mm x 496mm x 296mm
Systainer® T-LOC III	8.26" x 15.59" x 11.65" or 210mm x 396mm x 296mm
MAXI III Outside Dimensions H x W x D: 8.26" x 23.46" x 15.59" or 210mm x 596mm x 396mm


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

leo g said:


> look at all the koolaid:w00t:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

...


----------



## EricBrancard

My pants just got tighter...


----------



## mbryan

Even his retention rope is green..


----------



## steex

So I just bought a Bosch circular saw despite every reason why I shouldn't.  And I bought a Hitachi RO sander for $30 from Sears, even though I bought a Makita RO sander not even two weeks ago. I almost never even actually do any sanding. Then I caught myself ready to order another of the Hitachis for my brother in law, but realized that I already gave him my old sander after I got the Makita.


----------



## Jswills76

Veto xxl just came today. Anxious to fill it up tomorrow. Pretty sure it will be 100+ lbs thing is huge!


----------



## overanalyze

Just bought these last week. My old pair got placed into my general use tools and these into my electric tools! They are nice! Klein! Made is the USA!


----------



## steex

I have a couple pairs of those, but not with the built in fishtape puller. I usually get the ones with hardened cutting jaws for cutting nails. The journeyman grips are way nicer than the cheaper rubber dipped ones.


----------



## MKnAs Dad

Should have the Makita 1016L and Chopmaster blade on my doorstep by the time I get home from work tomorrow. 

Screw Sobriety!!!!!


----------



## woodworkbykirk

my 16 gauge hitachi should be at my door tommorrow.. its in the city as per shipment tracking.. 

also im waiting on the milwaukee 15 amp super sawzall, bosch`s newest 12v impact and their laser measure. as per my new tool review gig with https://www.facebook.com/pages/A-Concord-Carpenter-Comments/158483627512457http://www.aconcordcarpenter.com


----------



## Jaws

We bought the Delta Line Boring machine in the back of the picture in January. Its awesome. 

We bought some welding equipment at the same time, havent made a major purchase since.


----------



## overanalyze

Jaws said:


> We bought the Delta Line Boring machine in the back of the picture in January. Its awesome.
> 
> We bought some welding equipment at the same time, havent made a major purchase since.


Please excuse my ignorance...what does a line boring machine do?


----------



## Leo G

It drills holes for shelf pins. I think the Delta does 13 at a time.


----------



## Jaws

Its great for adjustable closets, as well as cabinets.


----------



## overanalyze

Leo G said:


> It drills holes for shelf pins. I think the Delta does 13 at a time.


Ok...thanks! Do you do a bunch of cabinetry John?


----------



## Jaws

Adjustable closet


----------



## overanalyze

Jaws said:


> Adjustable closet


Very nice! Do you have an edgebander then too and just buy raw stock of melamine?


----------



## Jaws

This a kitchen we are remodeling currently. If you look close you can see the adjustable shelf pin holes. We finished these on site as our shop was being added on to.


----------



## Jaws

overanalyze said:


> Ok...thanks! Do you do a bunch of cabinetry John?


About 80% of our cabinets. My brother and dad are the real cabinet guys. My dad usually designs and my brother builds them. Im a novice in comparison. 

I am a better framer than my brother though. :whistling:laughing: and he cant weld a lick :laughing:


----------



## Jaws

overanalyze said:


> Very nice! Do you have an edgebander then too and just buy raw stock of melamine?


Rockler edge bander:thumbsup:


----------



## Jaws

Matt (brother ) built and finshed the cabinets, I did the bench when I was between projects. He does his projects and I do mine usually.


----------



## overanalyze

That's awesome! I enjoy building some smaller cabinets. I can't imagine doing a whole kitchen or house full! My hats off to ya..looks like great work.


----------



## Leo G

overanalyze said:


> That's awesome! I enjoy building some smaller cabinets. I can't imagine doing a whole kitchen or house full! My hats off to ya..looks like great work.


Try doing it by yourself :whistling:blink:


----------



## Jaws

overanalyze said:


> That's awesome! I enjoy building some smaller cabinets. I can't imagine doing a whole kitchen or house full! My hats off to ya..looks like great work.


Matts a bad MF, I imagine we will have to divy up some shares and make him a partner soon or he will probably start his own gig :thumbsup:


----------



## Jaws

Leo G said:


> Try doing it by yourself :whistling:blink:


Thats the real deal:thumbsup: Matt had another carpenter when he was banging these out. Dont know how you install alone :no:

If he ever gets to Leo status, I imagine he will take my spot as majority share holder:laughing:


----------



## overanalyze

We all hope to obtain Leo status someday!


----------



## Jaws

These are the size cabinet projects I like doing, and I dont /wont/ cant do the finishing myself.


----------



## Leo G

Jaws said:


> Thats the real deal:thumbsup: Matt had another carpenter when he was banging these out. Dont know how you install alone :no:
> 
> If he ever gets to Leo status, I imagine he will take my spot as majority share holder:laughing:


I always have a tag along when I install. The boxes I build are not installable by one person unless they have a full compliment of jacks and lifts. But 99.9% of the build is done by me alone. On occasion I need some help getting something off of a sawhorse so it doesn't get damaged. Then it goes on a cart and then it's just pushed around.


----------



## BBuild

I finally got myself a fricken laser beam. The rack and pinion stand is nice and the dewalt glasses actually work outside too


----------



## Jaws

One of my favorite tools, PLS HVL 100 Laser with stand. Bought in january also, walk onto a frame, set it up in the middle of the slab and check all the doorways and windows and counters and cabinets and floors ect for flatness, square, plumb, strait and level. Great for tile layout too on floors and showers.


----------



## Jaws

This is a good little laser too. Actually bought it for suspended ceilings and metal track plumb bob when I was doing commercial. Great for layout also.


----------



## darthdude

I too just bought a laser today! Bosch 5 point, I've wanted one for a while, it has good reviews online and won't really kill the bank. i've had the Bosch 3 point for a few years and its been nice, just wanted the upgrade. I just took it out and ran through all the calibration stuff in the manual, seems dead on:thumbsup:. Gonna be framing a small addition starting Monday, should come in handy.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Is there any points to the point lasers? I'm trying to think of a situation they work well in and can't think of one. I'm looking for another laser currently and I got me eye on that Bosch 3 axis model. I got a decent rotary for more accurate work but this Bosch thing could come in handy for some other stuff.


----------



## mbryan

BCConstruction said:


> there any points to the point lasers?


Yeah, the bosch 5 point has 5 of them.  sorry...

Does anyone do a green laser? They are much easier to see than the red on guns.


----------



## Warren

BCConstruction said:


> Is there any points to the point lasers? I'm trying to think of a situation they work well in and can't think of one. I'm looking for another laser currently and I got me eye on that Bosch 3 axis model. I got a decent rotary for more accurate work but this Bosch thing could come in handy for some other stuff.


Framing of all kinds is easier and more convenient with a point laser. Easy setup, compact, cheap, reliable, etc.

I have owned two Dewalts, a Bosch, a Porter Cable, and a CST.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Warren said:


> Framing of all kinds is easier and more convenient with a point laser. Easy setup, compact, cheap, reliable, etc.
> 
> I have owned two Dewalts, a Bosch, a Porter Cable, and a CST.


The only time I use a point laser it to get plumb. I can't see how they function for laying out cabinets, floors, walls etc etc compared to using a beam laser. Basicly how do you connect the dots or do you have to run a hand level across a wall from point to point or a string line on a floor from point to point!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

mbryan said:


> Yeah, the bosch 5 point has 5 of them.  sorry...
> 
> Does anyone do a green laser? They are much easier to see than the red on guns.


They do but they ain't cheap and you still struggle to see them in sunlight but they work much better than red. Reds a struggle to see on a cloudy day let alone sunny day.


----------



## Carpenter eyes

BCConstruction said:


> The only time I use a point laser it to get plumb. I can't see how they function for laying out cabinets, floors, walls etc etc compared to using a beam laser. Basicly how do you connect the dots or do you have to run a hand level across a wall from point to point or a string line on a floor from point to point!


The point lasers i only use to find top.plates. rest i use a rotory laser


----------



## EricBrancard

BCConstruction said:


> They do but they ain't cheap and you still struggle to see them in sunlight but they work much better than red. Reds a struggle to see on a cloudy day let alone sunny day.


I've used green and red lasers for non construction stuff. It's amazing how much more visible the green is during the day time.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Carpenter eyes said:


> The point lasers i only use to find top.plates. rest i use a rotory laser


I used to have a 4 point one and and all I could find a use for it was doing top and bottom plates. Ended up selling it and buying a laser plumb and a rotary. The left and right points on the 4 point didn't serve any purpose that I could figure out because you still had to get a line from one point to another to get a level line!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

EricBrancard said:


> I've used green and red lasers for non construction stuff. It's amazing how much more visible the green is during the day time.


I have a viridian green laser on one of me guns. You can see that thing on a sunny surface. Is unreal how much brighter they are.


----------



## Leo G

BCConstruction said:


> Is there any points to the point lasers? I'm trying to think of a situation they work well in and can't think of one. I'm looking for another laser currently and I got me eye on that Bosch 3 axis model. I got a decent rotary for more accurate work but this Bosch thing could come in handy for some other stuff.


A plumb point laser is useful. Especially to place recessed lights


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Leo G said:


> A plumb point laser is useful. Especially to place recessed lights


It's great for that too. Used mine the other day to set some balisters on some stairs also.


----------



## Warren

BCConstruction said:


> The only time I use a point laser it to get plumb. I can't see how they function for laying out cabinets, floors, walls etc etc compared to using a beam laser. Basicly how do you connect the dots or do you have to run a hand level across a wall from point to point or a string line on a floor from point to point!


We use the laser to square up 2 story walls, make a layout square to swing radius's etc. For setting cabs, you can set the laser on top of one in a corner, pivot it to mark each corner, connect the dots. I also use the level feature occasionally to set a deck ledger, raise/lower a beam etc. You find many ways to use those darn things. So small, accurate, and durable. When the batteries die, I feel like I need to tun out and get some immediately vs getting out a level. I refer to this as laser lazy.


----------



## overanalyze

Leo G said:


> A plumb point laser is useful. Especially to place recessed lights


Oh yes! We used ours to install some track lighting. The ceilings were all black and had duct work and conduit everywhere. We had to mount 30 boxes and suspension drops for the track. We put down a straight line of blue tape on the floor where we wanted the track to be. Laid out the box locations and shot the laser up to the 14' ceiling. Worked great!


----------



## Jaws

EricBrancard said:


> I've used green and red lasers for non construction stuff. It's amazing how much more visible the green is during the day time.


So true. Still have to use a sight level (transit) for forms because the red from the PLS doesnt read well in daylight


----------



## EricBrancard

Jaws said:


> So true. Still have to use a sight level (transit) for forms because the red from the PLS doesnt read well in daylight


Do you have a detector with it?


----------



## Brian Peters

Bought me a Bosch GL 50 laser tape...I think it will come in handy...


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

It's like putting a frosty cool beer in front of a AAA member :drink: :drink:
http://www.slimspowertools.com/hawaii/images/stories/specials/monthly_flyer.pdf
:drink:


----------



## Jaws

EricBrancard said:


> Do you have a detector with it?


Yes, just used to the transit


----------



## kiteman

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> It's like putting a frosty cool beer in front of a AAA member :drink: :drink:
> http://www.slimspowertools.com/hawaii/images/stories/specials/monthly_flyer.pdf
> :drink:


One too many "A"s there, Randy. Maybe you've had one too many "B"s.:laughing:


----------



## TimelessQuality

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> It's like putting a frosty cool beer in front of a AAA member :drink: :drink:
> http://www.slimspowertools.com/hawaii/images/stories/specials/monthly_flyer.pdf
> :drink:


You gonna 'hammer da nail' or 'saw da wood'?

Looks like some smokin deals there!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

TimelessQuality said:


> You gonna 'hammer da nail' or 'saw da wood'?
> 
> Looks like some smokin deals there!


If you pre sing up for the contest you need to do all 4 Hammer da nail cut da 4x4 (handsaw) Drill da hole ( hand manual drill) and unscrew da screw ,Unscrew a 3" screw from a 4x4 with a hand screwdiver
You get a 50$ gift card just for singing up and if you do good it's Vegas, 1000$ gift card IDK ??


----------



## kiteman

Well, I was needing a new sawzall anyway, and my old,old Milwaukee has a 1/2" play in the shaft, and my 3-year old Milwaukee hatchet is sitting in a box in pieces waiting for me to rebuild the gearbox. So I picked up one of these today pretty much based on last week's sawzall thread.

Gotta do some flush-cutting with it so I'll see how this flush adapter works. Might need to use a shorter blade, though. Anxious to see how these Diablo carbides work.


----------



## overanalyze

kiteman said:


> Well, I was needing a new sawzall anyway, and my old,old Milwaukee has a 1/2" play in the shaft, and my 3-year old Milwaukee hatchet is sitting in a box in pieces waiting for me to rebuild the gearbox. So I picked up one of these today pretty much based on last week's sawzall thread.
> 
> Gotta do some flush-cutting with it so I'll see how this flush adapter works. Might need to use a shorter blade, though. Anxious to see how these Diablo carbides work.


Flush cutter adapter...isn't that why the blades bend...lol! That's pretty cool, I have never seen that before!


----------



## CanningCustom

Diablo blades are bad ass


----------



## Brutus

kiteman said:


> Well, I was needing a new sawzall anyway, and my old,old Milwaukee has a 1/2" play in the shaft, and my 3-year old Milwaukee hatchet is sitting in a box in pieces waiting for me to rebuild the gearbox. So I picked up one of these today pretty much based on last week's sawzall thread.
> 
> Gotta do some flush-cutting with it so I'll see how this flush adapter works. Might need to use a shorter blade, though. Anxious to see how these Diablo carbides work.


That saw is slick. 

10/10. You'll be very happy.


----------



## Five Star

Picked up these nifty little cutters for shoe molding and little trim without a miter saw so far I used it 3 Times and have to say its nice not having to bust out a miter saw to run some simple shoe molding


----------



## Carpenter eyes

Kobalts answer to flexzilla air hoses


----------



## CanningCustom

i just took hoses back to blowes cause they were POS, hope ya have better luck with that kind!


----------



## Carpenter eyes

CanningCustom said:


> i just took hoses back to blowes cause they were POS, hope ya have better luck with that kind!


It feels identical to the flexzilla. Wont know if its good till monday


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

CanningCustom said:


> i just took hoses back to blowes cause they were POS, hope ya have better luck with that kind!


I have had 3 different kobalt hoses from lowes. 2 were like the flexzilla house and wernt too bad but they dried out and cracked and the 3rd one i went old school and bought the thick rubber one. It looks to be a goodyear hose but with kobalt stamps on it. Only time will tell if this one lasts.


----------



## CanningCustom

I bought the 100ft 1/4" poly hoses. Within 20 mins of being out of the box the factory swivel broke loose with a gun on it  It was a costly experiment. The gun dropped from the trusses to the first floor and bounced hard enough to shatter the bumper in the gun


----------



## WilsonRMDL

I bought a 50' clear blue 1/4" hose from lowes a few years ago, poly I think. 

Still going strong and they're cheaper than the hitachi or senco


----------



## CanningCustom

WilsonRMDL said:


> I bought a 50' clear blue 1/4" hose from lowes a few years ago, poly I think.
> 
> Still going strong and they're cheaper than the hitachi or senco


Sounds like the same hose, I am so disappointed


----------



## world llc

just put in an order for a ventilation fan, thanks BC for the source (allegro)


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

world llc said:


> just put in an order for a ventilation fan, thanks BC for the source (allegro)


What size did you get?


----------



## world llc

8" 800 something cfm

i was thinking of getting one in the thousands, but figured too much CFM could be bad if doing a small bathroom


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

world llc said:


> 8" 800 something cfm
> 
> i was thinking of getting one in the thousands, but figured too much CFM could be bad if doing a small bathroom


Rich has the 8" I think. They do move a lot of air for the size. The reason I went for the 12" was I think it was 3x the CFM for only 4" more blade size.

As long as you even pulling a couple hundred CFM into a room your working it should stop dust being able to leave the room. Did you order the window kit to hold the duct. It's def worth having.


----------



## world llc

i found a local custodial supply that had them. They also sell all the storm response cleanup equipment... pricey stuff!


----------



## world llc

you dont find 1600 to be too much?


----------



## FramingPro

Picked myself up a thin kerf japanese pull saw. Pics to follow.


----------



## CanningCustom

FramingPro said:


> Picked myself up a thin kerf japanese pull saw. Pics to follow.


Did you goto Atlas?


----------



## FramingPro

CanningCustom said:


> Did you goto Atlas?


Nope lee valley,http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=32923&cat=1
It is a sweet hand saw, i really like it.


----------



## JT Wood

for the canucks,

Rona had a sale on stanley fatmax tapes.


1 25' and a 16' together for $20


----------



## CanningCustom

FramingPro said:


> Nope lee valley,http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=32923&cat=1
> It is a sweet hand saw, i really like it.


This is the one I have http://www.tajimatool.com/products/saws/contractor/view.php?page=all


----------



## FramingPro

CanningCustom said:


> This is the one I have http://www.tajimatool.com/products/saws/contractor/view.php?page=all


I was looking at that one at IHL, but this one seems to do it for me. :thumbsup:
I am gonna invest in a good set of chisels, so i can practice some of my fine hand skills and also do different types of jobs!!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

world llc said:


> you dont find 1600 to be too much?


Nope not really. It's one of them thing where the more the better helps. It's not vital but the more clean air I can pull in the more dusty air I'm pulling out.


----------



## EricBrancard

Picked up one of those Ridgid 4X Pro hose kits from HD. 10' long, heavy duty vacuum hose with a few different types of fitting options. Found one that works with the CT and Kapex. Not a bad way to get a 1 7/8" hose setup on the Festool for around $40.


----------



## Warren

Had a pretty good week. Was able to remain sober except for the Ridgid palm nailer I bought yesterday. Just got tired of chasing down my other one from other jobs. Last weeks total for the free blades maxed out at 29.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

loneframer said:


> I guess I should get in on this thread...:whistling
> 
> I picked up one of these today.:clap: Now I need to decide which gun to try it out with.:blink:


Lone I had one of them. Didn't have it for much longer than a week. It was a pile of @$#% so bought the power tank one and its been great.


----------



## asevereid

Are you guy's running c02 on those or compressed air? I see the co2 tank in the picture...but is compressed air an option?


----------



## tenon0774

It's CO2.

Only suggestion I have is whatever gun you use with it, use the "blue" (cold weather) oil in the guns, as the CO2 leaves the tank relatively cold and may shorten the life of the O rings.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

asevereid said:


> Are you guy's running c02 on those or compressed air? I see the co2 tank in the picture...but is compressed air an option?


There used to be a company made compressed air regulators for tools but they went under. No one would fill the tanks so that was a big problem. CO2 ones are better. Plus they can be filled at almost any sports store.


----------



## loneframer

I'll typically only be using it with the 23 gauge pinner. I use the Impulse guns for most everything else, unless I'm bulk nailing.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

FramingPro said:


> Yes. Why? Does it look like **** :sad:


Brah, looks ono:thumbsup:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Well I only spent 257.49$:blink:














Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Well here I go to the biggest tool sale of the year:blink:
> Dam it's early:yawn:
> http://www.slimspowertools.com/hawai...thly_flyer.pdf






Could have been worse,,, I quess:whistling
Freebies T-shirts and hats:blink:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Picked up the 3 DeWalt boxes for under a hundred bucks:whistling


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

DeWalt miter stand for 140.00$:whistling


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Some misc. stuff:whistling


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

And these things called Door prizes:blink::clap:
That 12 foot tape up^^^there was one too!


----------



## skillman

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Picked up the 3 DeWalt boxes for under a hundred bucks:whistling


Lets know how they work out .


----------



## tenon0774

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Some misc. stuff:whistling


You'll like the chalk line.

I've had one for a few months now.

Fine line and speed reel. :thumbsup:

What are those blades?


----------



## Jaws

tenon0774 said:


> You'll like the chalk line.
> 
> I've had one for a few months now.
> 
> Fine line and speed reel. :thumbsup:
> 
> What are those blades?


Not his first. He is the one that turned me on the same model he just bought. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

So yesterday on Maui had a young man( around 30ish) win the he man competition. So he wins a round trip to Las Vegas and a 1,000$ Slims gift card:thumbup: Well today here on Oahu he wins it again:clap:,, Not bad for a weekend:thumbsup: 2 round trips and 2,000$ !!!!! 
Here he is with old man Slim and his boy:thumbsup:


----------



## Jaws

Tajima, Occi, Stilleto, damn all I need now is some Festool and CT will of completely of corrupted me...


----------



## donerightwyo

What's the he man competition?:blink:


----------



## jhark123

TS55r

COME TO THE DARK SIDE!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

tenon0774 said:


> What are those blades?


Those are Tenryu, Japanese made blades @ 7.99ea.:thumbsup:



Jaws said:


> Not his first. He is the one that turned me on the same model he just bought. :thumbsup:


Yes those are my first chose, Only sold at one store over here but they now have 3 locations on Oahu.


----------



## tenon0774

Jaws said:


> Tajima, Occi, Stilleto, damn all I need now is some Festool and CT will of completely of corrupted me...


:laughing:

I'm sure my first Festool will be credited to CT. :thumbup:

The Occi..."not my bag."

The stilleto and tajima are great tools.


----------



## Jaws

The occi's with the full leather strong holds are my favorite set of bags I have ever worn. Super comfortable, laid out well, high tape measure holder, plenty of room for fasteners and tools. :thumbsup:

Bobs Leather look cool too


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

donerightwyo said:


> What's the he man competition?:blink:


Bottom of page one http://www.slimspowertools.com/hawaii/images/stories/specials/monthly_flyer.pdf

It's where a bunch of tool sickos start gathering from 3am to line up to get the best tool prices of the year! Also the HeMan comp. is 1st place trip for 2 to Vages and a 1,000 slims card. 2nd place 400$ gift card, 3rd place is 200$ gift card 4th place is 100$ gift card and every one that enters gets a 50$ gift card:thumbup:
1-You must Cut da Wood with a hand saw, you are timed with rules.
2- drill da hole with hand auger and timed.
3-Unscrew da screw, 2- 3"screws by hand screwdriver and timed
4- Pound da nail pound in 10 nails with a given hammer, the nails are 3" hilti pins and timed
All the times are added up and the best 4 go to the finals.


----------



## donerightwyo

So what did you place?:whistling


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

donerightwyo said:


> So what did you place?:whistling


I don't know:laughing: I just do it for fun, these last 4 guys practice big time for the crown:laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Heres some shots of the mess:jester:


----------



## donerightwyo

Even second is just the first loser, so it really doesn't matter:laughing: that looks like a good time:thumbup: Wish they did something like that around here.


----------



## skillman

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Heres some shots of the mess:jester:


I see some nice things . And one shot seems .


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

donerightwyo said:


> Even second is just the first loser, so it really doesn't matter:laughing: that looks like a good time:thumbup: Wish they did something like that around here.


,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,around where:blink:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

They shut down one lane of republican st. for this sale.


----------



## donerightwyo

Here:blink:















I mean, big tool sales and he-man contests.


----------



## Leo G

Placed an order with Amazon because I can't find this local anywhere because it is discontinued

Makita LCT203W 10.8-Volt Compact Lithium-Ion Two-Piece Combo Kit









And I got this for my Dad because his birthday is coming up...

Makita LCT314W 12V Max Lithium-Ion Cordless 3-Piece Combo Kit









But I'm stealing the flashlight out of his, I figure he would use the chuck more than I would, I like the fact that mine has no chuck, makes it more compact. You can always buy a chuck to insert in the hex if you want.


----------



## jlsconstruction

Free grinder... Sure why not.


----------



## Mud Master

jlsconstruction said:


> Free grinder... Sure why not.


I got the same deal a few months back but for the SDS, not the Super SDS. I wanted something lighter for demo'ing porcelain tile as my old B&D super was killer on the arms after 8+ hours of work. With the underlayment the work identical to tearing up a concrete slab.

Surprisingly the SDS has held up considerably well. I expected to burn that thing up a couple nights it had constant heavy use but it never showed signs of slowing down or overheating.

Haven't used it to drill any holes yet.

I have yet to even turn the new grinder on. I've wanted to but all my others are working in top condition. I use my Metabo's strictly for steel work and my Dewalts with a diamond blade for cutting out grout, dry cutting tile and such.

I've never used the Makita grinders so let me know how it works out.


----------



## Jaws

Was looking at getting a new band saw, hopefully a Laguna. My dad found this old jewel from a shop that went under. 400 for both, they run like a champ. Need to weld up a good steel table for the drill press.


----------



## Tylerwalker32

I'm lm the verge of breaking. Some killer deals on a couple siding brakes, and I need in for a building at my own house. A tapco 111 with the cutters 625.


----------



## jlsconstruction

Tylerwalker32 said:


> I'm lm the verge of breaking. Some killer deals on a couple siding brakes, and I need in for a building at my own house. A tapco 111 with the cutters 625.


Nice I have a pro19 with a cutter and sidewinder.


----------



## [email protected]#e

Jaws said:


> Was looking at getting a new band saw, hopefully a Laguna. My dad found this old jewel from a shop that went under. 400 for both, they run like a champ. Need to weld up a good steel table for the drill press.


Well since were putting up pics I guess I'll show my kijiji finds. Everybody keeps asking why a framer needs this stuff but I new you guys would understand. The planer and table saw are 3 phase so built myself a converter and while I was at it I turned my old Rockwell 1900 belt sander into an edge sander


----------



## Warren

We don't judge you. Welcome to the group.

(Man, you got it real bad!)


----------



## Jaws

Looking for a face frame table. May have to build one.


----------



## CanningCustom

keep the tools , just give me that pogo stick!


----------



## Leo G

Mine is for shop use and I made a cart for it


----------



## john5mt

Both. I have it in its systainer with the paper underneath in its own systainer on top of the ct


----------



## BBuild

Just got back from the new woodcraft store. My second time there and it's only been open 2 weeks. I got a bunch of t track to make a drill press table last time and some random goodies this time around.


----------



## EricBrancard

So, is that CEROS the way to go for a nice RO sander?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

EricBrancard said:


> So, is that CEROS the way to go for a nice RO sander?


If I was using it in a shop a lot I would def get the ceros. It's a very nice sander. I don't own one but have used one a few times on the demo stand at woodcraft. I would buy one when I sort my shop but that transformer for use on site is another hassle to connect up. If you used it a lot it would be nice to mount the transformer onto the top of a ct vac.


----------



## john5mt

Defiantly is the sander to get


Looking to figure a way to mount it in a systainer to speed up setup time


----------



## Leo G

BCConstruction said:


> If I was using it in a shop a lot I would def get the ceros. It's a very nice sander. I don't own one but have used one a few times on the demo stand at woodcraft. I would buy one when I sort my shop but that transformer for use on site is another hassle to connect up. If you used it a lot it would be nice to mount the transformer onto the top of a ct vac.


You have a nice long cord on the transformer to the sander. In my case I have a 30' cord from the transformer to the sander. I use it all over the shop without having to move the transformer from where it sits.


----------



## EricBrancard

I'm a 100% sitework guy. I did see that transformer, but the way I see it, I'm limited by the length of the vacuum hose anyways. I was thinking about going with an RO125, but this thing looks pretty sweet. I'll have to take a ride down to Woodcraft and check it out.


----------



## parkside

I went with the ro125 due to the festool being dual mode, and the fact I got ten percent off of the vacuum.


----------



## EricBrancard

Does anyone know how the stock removal of the CEROS compares to the RO125's more agressive mode?


----------



## moorewarner

CLConstruction said:


> Forgive me brothers for I have sinned! I ordered a Festool TS55REQ, extra 55" guide rail, rail connectors, screw clamps, and guide rail bag yesterday morning.
> 
> I also ordered the Occidental Leather Adjustable OxyLite framer bags to replace my old Dead-On framing rig I bought at the orange box store about five years ago.
> 
> And then today I picked up a couple of Stabila levels to replace my old Johnson levels I bought when I went out on my own in 2006.
> 
> I am now looking to get the C15 drill to replace my Milwaukee M18 that I use for trim work. And then I want the CT Midi, and some sanders, and the domino, and the kapex..,... The list goes on and *I CAN'T STOP!!!!*'


It's better if you don't fight it.  :whistling


----------



## moorewarner

wooddan said:


> I went today and got the Makita dxt 10 inch slider with a laser and stand :thumbup:


Which stand?


----------



## blackbear

festool orbital is the way to go. 60 grit will knock off whatever you need.


----------



## moorewarner

john5mt said:


> Just bought a kapex ct26 and a ceros
> 
> 
> Gonna be a huge crash after this high


A Ceros is qued up for the next wave. :thumbsup:


----------



## trowlan1

Happy Birthday to me!


----------



## JR Shepstone

I picked up the 25' FatMax tape with the 16' included for $19.97 at El Depot. 

Check your area to see if they are around. Super buy!


----------



## Tylerwalker32

Got my new oxy bag in the mail today. Can't wait to get on the job with it.


----------



## CanningCustom

JR Shepstone said:


> I picked up the 25' FatMax tape with the 16' included for $19.97 at El Depot.
> 
> Check your area to see if they are around. Super buy!


Looks familiar, I might know someone who wears the full set daily :whistling:


----------



## Carpenter eyes

My local lowes has the hitachi nr83 on clearence and im almost done with side job.


----------



## BBuild

I always knew I was a Makita fan but never knew I'd own one.


----------



## jlsconstruction

BBuild said:


> I always knew I was a Makita fan but never knew I'd own one.


Isn't that cute


----------



## CanningCustom

BBuild said:


> I always knew I was a Makita fan but never knew I'd own one.


Give me the review, I'm thinking of getting one myself lol


----------



## BBuild

CanningCustom said:


> Give me the review, I'm thinking of getting one myself lol


Dude this thing really blows :laughing: I was surprised how powerfull thing actually is. On high its comparable to the low setting on a cheap 20" box fan. Not as much volume but more velocity. It has 2 speeds and the timer for 1,2, and 3 hours. It comes with a 120 volt cord like the radios which is nice. The blades are under 10" in diameter and its very light. A 3.0ah battery is like 25% of its weight. Its not quiet but no fans are. On low it sounds a little rattly. I haven't really tested battery life to much but it went through a 3.0ah on high in under a hour but that battery is pushing 3 years old.


----------



## CanningCustom

Thanks for the review, I'm buying one lol. For the other fellas thanks for the review on the mag77lt that'll get purchased at the same time.


----------



## chewy

I fell off the wagon...


----------



## Aaron Berk

BBuild said:


> I always knew I was a Makita fan but never knew I'd own one.
> 
> 
> View attachment 92243


Awesome purchase, is it worth it? 

I was thinking about the same fan, and wondering if it was even worth it.
I don't usually sit in one spot for long.


----------



## CanningCustom

Aaron Berk said:


> Awesome purchase, is it worth it?
> 
> I was thinking about the same fan, and wondering if it was even worth it.
> I don't usually sit in one spot for long.


Same as me but I figured it would be great for the trailer


----------



## heavy_d

Got the dewalt 717 mitre saw from a home depot a week or so ago. I price matched from IHL and HD had the offer for the free stand. Then got a Ryobi angle grinder at a whopping 29.99.


----------



## FramingPro

heavy_d said:


> Got the dewalt 717 mitre saw from a home depot a week or so ago. I price matched from IHL and HD had the offer for the free stand. Then got a Ryobi angle grinder at a whopping 29.99.


Thats the way to do it!


----------



## CanningCustom

heavy_d said:


> Got the dewalt 717 mitre saw from a home depot a week or so ago. I price matched from IHL and HD had the offer for the free stand. Then got a Ryobi angle grinder at a whopping 29.99.


Don't give away our secrets man lol


----------



## BBuild

Aaron Berk said:


> Awesome purchase, is it worth it?
> 
> I was thinking about the same fan, and wondering if it was even worth it.
> I don't usually sit in one spot for long.


I'd say it's a good buy. I haven't used it too much yet but I'm happy with it. I might be a little biased towards Makita because I'm ballz deep in LXT so I probably see more value than the next guy. On high this thing really cranks for it's size.


----------



## Clarke Carpentry

Local lumber yard moved to brand new building and now stocks Festool. 

Went in for Mahogany 4x4s, came out with an MFT/3. :clap:


----------



## WilsonRMDL

I've Been eyeing that makita fan too, thought it would be nice to put on my tool cart on commercial jobs


----------



## BBuild

Clarke Carpentry said:


> Local lumber yard moved to brand new building and now stocks Festool.
> 
> Went in for Mahogany 4x4s, came out with an MFT/3. :clap:


CCL I'm guessing. I haven't been in yet but I hear it's huge. If you haven't heard a Woodcraft just opened in Walpole 2 miles north of Gillette. It's nothing too special but they have an enormous Festool display.


----------



## Clarke Carpentry

Yup, CCL. It's very nice and the new drive through yard is great. 

I actually went over to the Walpole Woodcraft today to check it out as I had to go to Downes & Reader and it was only another 15 minutes away. It's very nice and clean but absolutely dead inside. I wish they had less pen turning kits and more large machinery. I doubt I'll be going back.


----------



## heavy_d

Repost.


----------



## JR Shepstone

I wanted a 50' tape.

And a few others...

Please don't judge me.


----------



## blackbear

one more track cant hurt?


----------



## blackbear

the 12" chopmaster works so well that it wouldnt be fair if the table saw didnt get one.


----------



## woodworkbykirk

ive been good lately sorta.. i bought the large dewalt tough box tuesday night and the fastcap accu scribes thursday afternoon


----------



## tenon0774

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Hitachi set the standard for framing guns that the others hope to be as good as.:thumbsup:


:whistling

Can you back that up?

*googling as I type this*



Only reason I say this is because I remember when Paslode was ITW.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

tenon0774 said:


> :whistling
> 
> Can you back that up?
> 
> *googling as I type this*
> 
> 
> 
> Only reason I say this is because I remember when Paslode was ITW.


These 2 are both over 20 years old and going strong:thumbsup:


----------



## StrongTower

Just got a Dewalt trim router combo from Amazon, it was down to $152, had to do it. Nice little routers. Can't have too many routers IMO.


----------



## Rustbucket

The Hitachi is kind of like the AK-47 of the framing gun world. A little heavy and a little crude, but dead reliable! One of those and a Skil Worm Drive used to be the standard when I lived in Seattle.


----------



## parkside

Going to try and control myself this weekend since I will be near a woodcraft and highland store. Already have a mental list of stuff I need though.


----------



## tenon0774

It was a long cold winter of "cold turkey":

I actually went out to do some recon on the HD LT worm drive, and a lawnmower, but came back with this:

http://www.contractortalk.com/images/forums/attach/jpg.gif

Reconditioned skill for $80, 4 12V Li dewalts at $20 a piece, (I couldn't walk away from THAT!) and a couple of slickers.


:whistling

Maybe I'll get the lawnmower tomorrow.


----------



## Carpenter eyes

Walked into lowes for a pack of hook blades, walked out with an nr83 framer


----------



## Clarke Carpentry

Somebody is selling an entire shops worth of tools about 50 miles north of me. I'm going up on Tuesday to look at the table saws. They have a 3hp Unisaw and a 5hp 12" Northtec. I have a legitimate need for one. Unfortunately they also have a 12" jointer, a 24" planer, a 37" widebelt sander, a Blum hinge borer, a 5hp shaper and bunch of other goodies.

This could be very bad.

My kids are going to need scholarships. :blink:


----------



## Carpenter eyes

Rustbucket said:


> The Hitachi is kind of like the AK-47 of the framing gun world. A little heavy and a little crude, but dead reliable! One of those and a Skil Worm Drive used to be the standard when I lived in Seattle.


I just bought the newest hitachi, the s1 on clearence. Ran about 1000 8 penny ring shanks threw it. Was fireing it as fast as i could and felt like the gun was laughing at me. Im impressed


----------



## mobiledynamics

Sometimes for TBA, you buy cause don't don't really need but want...


----------



## john5mt

What the heck is that thing?


----------



## mobiledynamics

I'll be using it much less than I should be , but to have consistent crimps....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RseIezmIJYQ


----------



## schaefercs

Well that's pretty neat


----------



## Leo G

And there ya go !!


----------



## Rich D.

That thing is sweet! Crimping something like a 14" duct is the worst..


----------



## mobiledynamics

Ha. I bought it caught I hate manually crimping duct...


----------



## steex

I like that it connects to the drill so easy compared to some things that are made to pretty much stay on all the time and end up taking one of your drills out of circulation.


----------



## Calidecks

aptpupil said:


> ruh-roh.
> Had more closet organization stuff to build so I needed these:


What does that spray Apt?


----------



## moorewarner

Hey tool junkies, I need to pick up a bench top planner. What are folks recommendations?


----------



## jlsconstruction

moorewarner said:


> Hey tool junkies, I need to pick up a bench top planner. What are folks recommendations?


Makita


----------



## moorewarner

jlsconstruction said:


> Makita


Why?

https://www.google.com/shopping/pro...0&sa=X&ei=NzWmUZedIYT69gT5-4GgCA&ved=0CH8QqSQ

Sounds good. :thumbsup: 

Are you running it and if so how long? How well does it handle hardwood?


----------



## Aaron Berk

Wife was grocery shopping at Sams.... I was getting bored.

Ended up with a Keter in the Kart :whistling


----------



## Dustincoc

I'm a bit late confessing this, it happened last weekend. I did get some really good deals on this stuff since all of it is I'd say at least 20 years old. 










Craftsman drill press jig w/ 1/4" Chicago power tools 2.8amp drill(non-reversible) - $5 - I've fixed the frayed cord and taken the switch out of the drill and wired it to a light switch, remarkable powerful for such a tiny drill, easily drills through metal with appropriate sized bits

Disston No. 4 10" Backsaw - $1 - Has cleaned up nicely, the etch is still visable once I got the layer of rust off. Seems to cut great although I can run my finger down the blade and not get cut. Made sometime between 1917 -1942.


----------



## jlsconstruction

So my supplier had their annual customer appreciation lunch today, several companies had tents showing off their latest materials and tools. So I went thinking us was getting free ribs for lunch. Stopped in at the tapco tent. A well trained salesman talked me into it. At least that's what I'm telling my wife. 









By by saw horses, you've served me well.


----------



## Inner10

Dustincoc said:


> I'm a bit late confessing this, it happened last weekend. I did get some really good deals on this stuff since all of it is I'd say at least 20 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Craftsman drill press jig w/ 1/4" Chicago power tools 2.8amp drill(non-reversible) - $5 - I've fixed the frayed cord and taken the switch out of the drill and wired it to a light switch, remarkable powerful for such a tiny drill, easily drills through metal with appropriate sized bits
> 
> Disston No. 4 10" Backsaw - $1 - Has cleaned up nicely, the etch is still visable once I got the layer of rust off. Seems to cut great although I can run my finger down the blade and not get cut. Made sometime between 1917 -1942.


If you wanted that kinda stuff you could have saved 6 bucks and fished it out of my garbage.:laughing:


----------



## Leo G

jlsconstruction said:


> So my supplier had their annual customer appreciation lunch today, several companies had tents showing off their latest materials and tools. So I went thinking us was getting free ribs for lunch. Stopped in at the tapco tent. A well trained salesman talked me into it. At least that's what I'm telling my wife.
> 
> View attachment 93150
> 
> 
> By by saw horses, you've served me well.
> 
> View attachment 93151


So were the ribs at least nice and tasty?:whistling


----------



## chris klee

moorewarner said:


> Hey tool junkies, I need to pick up a bench top planner. What are folks recommendations?


I hate to say it, but the Dewalt dw735 is the best bench top planner I have used to date. 
The new delta looks pretty nice also but I haven't used it yet. Wood craft had a display but wasn't hooked up.


----------



## chris klee

Today I bought a smart level cause the city made me for the Ada sidewalks. Couldn't get a stabilia today so I ended up at the depot and bough an empire.


----------



## jlsconstruction

Leo G said:


> So were the ribs at least nice and tasty?:whistling


Yes! Could have been a little warmer but I guess that's my fault for showing up 45 mins late


----------



## Dustincoc

Inner10 said:


> If you wanted that kinda stuff you could have saved 6 bucks and fished it out of my garbage.:laughing:


I prefer the old, well tested stuff. Its existance is proof it can handle the abuse I do to tools. Just as I refuse to buy a vehicle newer than 1995, They just aren't as durable anymore.


----------



## overanalyze

Fell off the wagon hard today...ordered a brand new Inter-tool DS 3011 and three sets of pads! Signed a nice outdoor bar concrete countertop project...so I needed it!


----------



## Carpenter eyes

R.i.p bostitch roofing gun. First drop she ever took and broke the housing.

Looks like i have to buy another!


----------



## CanningCustom

Carpenter eyes said:


> R.i.p bostitch roofing gun. First drop she ever took and broke the housing.
> 
> Looks like i have to buy another!


Did it drop or was it thrown just so you can buy a new one


----------



## Carpenter eyes

CanningCustom said:


> Did it drop or was it thrown just so you can buy a new one


Bundle of shingles slid off the top of the ladervader, caught my hose and ripped it out of my hands.


----------



## FramingPro

My gun took a good slam... still works fine :thumbup:
RIP


----------



## CanningCustom

Carpenter eyes said:


> Bundle of shingles slid off the top of the ladervader, caught my hose and ripped it out of my hands.


Oh that is just crap luck


----------



## Carpenter eyes

CanningCustom said:


> Oh that is just crap luck


Well at least i had a parts gun givin to me by bossman. Think i might get another bostitch or switch over to hitachi


----------



## CanningCustom

Carpenter eyes said:


> Well at least i had a parts gun givin to me by bossman. Think i might get another bostitch or switch over to hitachi


I see a green metallic gun in your future


----------



## RCCIdaho

Local lumber yard finally got some Stronghold Suspenders in, woot woot!


----------



## Rich D.

I just picked one of these up on clearance at lowes for 180$ out the door..
Nr83a2 (s-1)

I never used this model before. Was it a good buy or a return?


----------



## Brian Peters

I think Leo misread the earlier post about the NR83 with less than one [house] under it's belt..


----------



## Leo G

Yep misread. It was late, shoot me.





please, then I won't have to psy my shop rent. LOL


----------



## woodworkbykirk

bought this stuff tuesday night along with a freud fluting router bit that was on clearance for $7 down from $30


----------



## overanalyze

Here's our new polisher! This bad boy is sweet!


----------



## Youngndumb

Bought a brand new makita mag sidewinder for $75 couldn't say no to such a nice saw also bought two pairs of csa approved skater shoes for me n the old man


----------



## CanningCustom

Where did you find one for $75


----------



## jlsconstruction

Well I made it through last week without buying a single tool but today I had to get my fix, a new 12" empire speed square and a Makita power. Planer


----------



## john5mt

Drill burnt up on Friday

Had to get a new makita driver/drill brushless set


----------



## Youngndumb

CanningCustom said:


> Where did you find one for $75


Kijiji they wanted 100 they took $75 lol


----------



## CanningCustom

Gotta love kijiji buddy


----------



## Youngndumb

Ya it's awesome and my little cousin bought a new makita 3.0 driver/impact set last night $200 not brushless but still also nice set


----------



## HARRY304E

john5mt said:


> Drill burnt up on Friday
> 
> Had to get a new makita driver/drill brushless set


Nice..:thumbup:


----------



## jhark123

154pc Craftsman Mechanics tool set at Costco for $79, I couldn't resist. It is even all made in the USA (although it looks like they employed a monkey to cast the ratchets).


----------



## Rich D.

Went to homedepot to replace a ramset gun that basically blew up.

Came out with this stuff..


----------



## [email protected]#e

What is everybody having a rain day and our tool shopping. Not that that's what I'm doing.....


----------



## jlsconstruction

[email protected]#e said:


> What is everybody having a rain day and our tool shopping. Not that that's what I'm doing.....


:laughing: I think so.


----------



## EricBrancard

[email protected]#e said:


> What is everybody having a rain day and our tool shopping. Not that that's what I'm doing.....


It looks like 3/4 of the East Coast and some of Canada is rained out right now.


----------



## jlsconstruction

EricBrancard said:


> It looks like 3/4 of the East Coast and some of Canada is rained out right now.


I keep trying to work, but every time I go up the ladder it starts raining.


----------



## [email protected]#e

EricBrancard said:


> It looks like 3/4 of the East Coast and some of Canada is rained out right now.


Ya not a ton of rain but enough drizzle to keep us home and not enough that it'll last all day....not happy


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

[email protected]#e said:


> What is everybody having a rain day and our tool shopping. Not that that's what I'm doing.....


I trying to get ready for work now:blink:


----------



## steex

We could have it worse, dwb has lost 4 days of work so far this month due to giant lizards and overly aggressive bikini girls.


----------



## [email protected]#e

steex said:


> We could have it worse, dwb has lost 4 days of work so far this month due to giant lizards and overly aggressive bikini girls.


I'm thinking he's got it pretty good then


----------



## CanningCustom

Holy chit am I the only one working today?


----------



## [email protected]#e

By the sounds of it ya. No rain in Kitchener today?


----------



## CanningCustom

Ok pissin down now! Home time!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I trying to get ready for work now:blink:


Welllll I've circle-navigated the friggen island to find I forgot my safety harness, rope lanyard ect.ect. So Monday and a *Bad Start*:no:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

CanningCustom said:


> Holy chit am I the only one working today?


:no: I honestly tried but said puck it:whistling:


----------



## steex

Look at this guy, the giant lizards carried off his harness and now he's going surfing.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

I don't know where the lizards came in:blink: I'm not in Indonesia on Komoto:no: all of our lizards are small and harmless:whistling


----------



## kyle_dmr

CanningCustom said:


> Holy chit am I the only one working today?


Work my ass, we drank coffee


----------



## [email protected]#e

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Welllll I've circle-navigated the friggen island to find I forgot my safety harness, rope lanyard ect.ect. So Monday and a Bad Start:no:


Next up in the TBA. Dwb buys a new harness


----------



## CanningCustom

Hey I worked after that! LOL


----------



## moorewarner

I think I just started the 1 week clock on a Festool CMS purchase. 

I know it's not an *actual* purchase yet, but it kinda is, in my head. :laughing:


----------



## Leo G

Is your wallet whimpering yet :laughing:


----------



## moorewarner

Leo G said:


> Is your wallet whimpering yet :laughing:


The CMS is just part of a $5,000 buy list sooo my Girlie is definitely giving me the stink eye, but my wallet is raring to go. :clap:


----------



## Tylerwalker32

Cracked today got me one of these guys, already giving it a little test run.


----------



## Warren

I may be finally fully recovered. Yesterday I SOLD almost $800 worth of tools on Craigslist. Just clearing out some tools that saw very little use in the last few years.


----------



## jlsconstruction

Warren said:


> I may be finally fully recovered. Yesterday I SOLD almost $800 worth of tools on Craigslist. Just clearing out some tools that saw very little use in the last few years.


So what tools are you buying with that $800


----------



## Leo G

It's a relentless circle....


----------



## Warren

jlsconstruction said:


> So what tools are you buying with that $800


I haven't been on the prowl for a couple of weeks. We are working inside, so no rain days to actively search. I have been looking for a jackhammer and a partner saw for a while now. Rented both the other day, along with a diamond blade, and spent $170. That will get ya jonesin for a tool purchase.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> :whistling
> What we usin for a hook on this thing:blink:


Ok found it:laughing: Only dropped off the ladder 2 times on Saturday


----------



## darthdude

Just yesterday, I sold an old Craftsman compressor I bought in my last year of high school (8ish years ago) for about 2/3rds what a new one costs:laughing:. I just didn't use it anymore, so figured I could spend the money on something new. Not sure what yet, but I'll work on it:thumbsup:.


----------



## RCCIdaho

Warren said:


> I may be finally fully recovered. Yesterday I SOLD almost $800 worth of tools on Craigslist. Just clearing out some tools that saw very little use in the last few years.


I've been dumping quite a bit on CL lately as well. Sold my DW735 that was used 3 times, PC brad nailer, CM 6 gallon pancake compressor, draw knives, XBox 360 and 13 games, all my CrossFit equipment, etc.. 

On the up side my CC's are all paid off now and ready to get hammered again.. :clap: 

On the down side my next large purchase won't be able to fit on them :sad:


----------



## jhark123

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Ok found it:laughing: Only dropped off the ladder 2 times on Saturday


Brah, you can't post that with a link or at least some info.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

jhark123 said:


> Brah, you can't post that with a link or at least some info.


Oh:blink:
http://www.toolhangers.com/

http://www.contractortalk.com/f11/made-usa-product-list-106806/index12/#post1787418


----------



## moorewarner

RCCIdaho said:


> I've been dumping quite a bit on CL lately as well. Sold my DW735 that was used 3 times, PC brad nailer, CM 6 gallon pancake compressor, draw knives, XBox 360 and 13 games, all my CrossFit equipment, etc..
> 
> On the up side my CC's are all paid off now and ready to get hammered again.. :clap:
> 
> On the down side my next large purchase won't be able to fit on them :sad:


That's what I'm talkin' 'bout. 

http://www.triumphmotorcycles.com/motorcycles/range/adventure/tiger-explorer/2013/24359


----------



## mbryan

Haven't done so well as of late. Got a skil 8 1/4 a few weeks ago for $75, hitachi siding nailer, OF1400, CSX and couple occi pouches.

To be fair the OF1400 was a gift to my father and the CSX was a gift.


----------



## Carpenter eyes

Gone almost 2 weeks and no new tools. Starting to sweat alittle bit


----------



## JR Shepstone

I'm thinking about buying the Bosch laser measure that HD has down to $79. 

http://m.homedepot.com/p/Bosch-Digital-Laser-Distance-Measurer-DLR130K/202504985 

I've come here BEFORE I bought it so maybe someone can talk me down from the edge. 

Or are you guys enablers and going to tell me to get it anyway? 

It's easier to ask for forgiveness than permission, right?


----------



## Brian Peters

JR Shepstone said:


> I'm thinking about buying the Bosch laser measure that HD has down to $79.
> 
> http://m.homedepot.com/p/Bosch-Digital-Laser-Distance-Measurer-DLR130K/202504985
> 
> I've come here BEFORE I bought it so maybe someone can talk me down from the edge.
> 
> Or are you guys enablers and going to tell me to get it anyway?
> 
> It's easier to ask for forgiveness than permission, right?


That's a good price ! Go ahead and jump!


----------



## [email protected]#e

JR Shepstone said:


> I'm thinking about buying the Bosch laser measure that HD has down to $79.
> 
> http://m.homedepot.com/p/Bosch-Digital-Laser-Distance-Measurer-DLR130K/202504985
> 
> I've come here BEFORE I bought it so maybe someone can talk me down from the edge.
> 
> Or are you guys enablers and going to tell me to get it anyway?
> 
> It's easier to ask for forgiveness than permission, right?


Ya nobody here is gonna tell ya not to buy it. That's what wives are for


----------



## moorewarner

JR Shepstone said:


> I'm thinking about buying the Bosch laser measure that HD has down to $79.
> 
> http://m.homedepot.com/p/Bosch-Digital-Laser-Distance-Measurer-DLR130K/202504985
> 
> I've come here BEFORE I bought it so maybe someone can talk me down from the edge.
> 
> Or are you guys enablers and going to tell me to get it anyway?
> 
> It's easier to ask for forgiveness than permission, right?


Now you got me thinking I need a second one. :blink:


----------



## svronthmve

Go for the Bosch laser. Good price. Great tool.


----------



## Leo G

I have the 1st generation Bosch, works good. Very quick. Not sure if I'd trust it to do crown since I deal with 64ths


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

JR Shepstone said:


> I'm thinking about buying the Bosch laser measure that HD has down to $79.
> 
> http://m.homedepot.com/p/Bosch-Digital-Laser-Distance-Measurer-DLR130K/202504985
> 
> I've come here BEFORE I bought it so maybe someone can talk me down from the edge.
> 
> Or are you guys enablers and going to tell me to get it anyway?
> 
> It's easier to ask for forgiveness than permission, right?


I don't see a model # on that one:blink: I wonder :blink:


----------



## redwood

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I don't see a model # on that one:blink: I wonder :blink:


I saw them at HD a couple of days ago, they sell 2 models, and this is the cheaper one. I don't remember what the model # is.


----------



## TimelessQuality

it says dlr130k...


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

TimelessQuality said:


> it says dlr130k...


I have a DLR165........Mine was an out dated model when it was on sale a year or two ago but still works fine and I use it all the time. 
I see the one you listed over at Amazon for 79 bucks:blink:


----------



## woodworkbykirk

bosch just sent me this. came yesterday from ups

i moderate and write artciles at bethepro.com.. they dont pay me but i get points for my actions which get turned in for bosch and blak ladder product


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Was dat:blink: new 18 ga. pinner


----------



## TimelessQuality

woodworkbykirk said:


> bosch just sent me this. came yesterday from ups
> 
> i moderate and write artciles at bethepro.com.. they dont pay me but i get points for my actions which get turned in for bosch and blak ladder product


cute little bugger


----------



## Leo G

Went to Harbor Freight with my Dad today. He had a coupon for some garden LED lights he wanted to get. I took a look at the coupon book and decided I'd go too. Picked up some 12" squeeze clamps for $1.99 ea. If they break I'll chuck them. Got a retractable hose reel that came with 50' of 3/8" hose for $70, I have a similar one I bought 8 years ago for $200. And got 3 sets of a 10 pak of assorted 2" screwdriver tips for my drill for a buck a set.

I paid $113 for everything and it said I saved $122.

Happy Fathers Day to me....


----------



## TimelessQuality

Leo G said:


> Went to Harbor Freight with my Dad today. He had a coupon for some garden LED lights he wanted to get. I took a look at the coupon book and decided I'd go too. Picked up some 12" squeeze clamps for $1.99 ea. If they break I'll chuck them. Got a retractable hose reel that came with 50' of 3/8" hose for $70, I have a similar one I bought 8 years ago for $200. And got 3 sets of a 10 pak of assorted 2" screwdriver tips for my drill for a buck a set.
> 
> I paid $113 for everything and it said I saved $122.
> 
> Happy Fathers Day to me....


Did ya buy your dad the lights?


----------



## Leo G

I wanted to but he shoved the money in my pocket. They were really for my Mom anyway. It's her garden.


----------



## JR Shepstone

Leo G said:


> Went to Harbor Freight with my Dad today. He had a coupon for some garden LED lights he wanted to get. I took a look at the coupon book and decided I'd go too. Picked up some 12" squeeze clamps for $1.99 ea. If they break I'll chuck them. Got a retractable hose reel that came with 50' of 3/8" hose for $70, I have a similar one I bought 8 years ago for $200. And got 3 sets of a 10 pak of assorted 2" screwdriver tips for my drill for a buck a set.
> 
> I paid $113 for everything and it said I saved $122.
> 
> Happy Fathers Day to me....


Be sure to let us know how those clamps work. At that price they're worth it. Beats paying $20+ for a clamp just because it says Irwin...

Any experience with their bar clamps?


----------



## Leo G

Very little experience with harbor freight


----------



## woodworkbykirk

23 gauge headless pinner


----------



## RCCIdaho

Fell off the wagon. Stopped by Lowes this morning to check for any Father's Day deals and happened across an end cap that had the Kobalt laser measurer with a working demo model and it was OVER... I sat there and played with that thing for a good 10 minutes guessing distances to different things in the store and then beaming them for the exact distance... Initially I held off but once I made it to HD I lost all control, and am now the proud new owner of a Bosch DLR130K. 

(BTW.. My fridge is exactly 21' 9 9/16" from my desk :laughing: )


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

The lasers also make great pointers too.


----------



## Rich D.

Got some little (strong) magnets there huh? Just picked up 2 sizes last week. Nagnets are handy everyonce in awhile


----------



## JR Shepstone

I got my Bosch laser measure today! I've been measuring stuff all day. I know how far away I am from any given object with two clicks!


----------



## RCCIdaho

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> The lasers also make great pointers too.


Yep, my Boxer and Black Lab love that feature, hahaha. I wonder if they really believe they'll ever catch that red dot on the floor? :laughing:



Rich D. said:


> Got some little (strong) magnets there huh? Just picked up 2 sizes last week. Nagnets are handy everyonce in awhile


They are fun as well, I've always wanted to pick some up just to mess with them. I forget which show I was watching but they were building some boxes with secret compartments and secret locks in them. That's what these will be purposed for. :devil2:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Magnets are good to have. I use them to find studs in walls and to pick up hammers and nail bars I've dropped. I get them here, they have them in a lot of sizes. http://www.ebay.com/itm/5-X-Neo-Neo...WDVW&rd=1&ih=017&category=119112&cmd=ViewItem


----------



## steex

You keep one that size on the tip of your tape measure, right? And you can pick up a hammer with that? Do you ever get sick of it being there or do you just almost never make inside measurements or something?


----------



## jlsconstruction

steex said:


> You keep one that size on the tip of your tape measure, right? And you can pick up a hammer with that? Do you ever get sick of it being there or do you just almost never make inside measurements or something?


He uses a laser


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

steex said:


> You keep one that size on the tip of your tape measure, right? And you can pick up a hammer with that? Do you ever get sick of it being there or do you just almost never make inside measurements or something?


No the tape measure size one got gone and the one I've got now is bigger. I need another one. No it doesn't stay on the tape. It lives on my razor knife.


----------



## m1911

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> The lasers also make great pointers too.



yeah, my dog goes nuts for the laser too - that's how I justified ponying up $250 for the Hilti laser measure... :laughing:


----------



## woodworkbykirk

yup.. the cat hates it also


----------



## Inner10

woodworkbykirk said:


> yup.. the cat hates it also


Damn woman took it out of my toolbag at was playing with the cat...I go to work and can't find the damn thing anywhere. :laughing:


----------



## Carpenter eyes

Today after my little hips were sore after wearing my bags for 10 hours i bought 2 sets of suspenders for my bags (main everyday bags and my electrical bags i hobbled togeather the othdr night)


----------



## Leo G

Now your shoulders will hurt.


----------



## Carpenter eyes

Leo G said:


> Now your shoulders will hurt.


But my hips will feel great


----------



## RCCIdaho

Jumped on the Tajima bandwagon this morning. So far I have to say that this chalk line is 100% badass! Feels / works much better than the Irwin straight lines I have been using for years.


----------



## Clarke Carpentry

Picked up an UG cart and the extension wings today. Thinking about getting the Mini MFT and the wings but figured I'd try out the cart first.

Sort of want to go back and get a CXS tomorrow.... :whistling


----------



## steex

I've been cutting up a lot of sheet goods in my workshop lately. It's not really cabinet grade work or anything, but I want something with a finer line and less mess than my Tajima extra bold. Should I get the Tajima extra fine chalk box, or the ink box?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

steex said:


> I've been cutting up a lot of sheet goods in my workshop lately. It's not really cabinet grade work or anything, but I want something with a finer line and less mess than my Tajima extra bold. Should I get the Tajima extra fine chalk box, or the ink box?


Track saw:thumbsup:


----------



## steex

Track saw is on the shopping list, but it won't come up in the rotation until around the end of the year. I want to see if I can figure out what is new about Makita's new track saw first, anyway.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

I have a few saw guides made from tempered board, a 8 footer and a 4 footer.


----------



## EricBrancard

steex said:


> I've been cutting up a lot of sheet goods in my workshop lately. It's not really cabinet grade work or anything, but I want something with a finer line and less mess than my Tajima extra bold. Should I get the Tajima extra fine chalk box, or the ink box?


You free handing the cuts?


----------



## steex

Pretty much. If it's something that matters I will clamp a level or a board on it to use as a guide. I really just need a slightly better line. As it is now, if I forget to shake off the excess dye before I get anywhere near the wood, then it makes such a mess that I wish I had just marked my line with a pencil because it would be easier to follow.


----------



## SticksandStones

You know when you are "thinking" about a purchase too much when the "Blowes" employee see's you staring at that Daluge framing hammer and says, "Just buy it, you have spent more on fuel coming here everyday for the last week!" :-/


----------



## Designed2Fail

Just overpaid at ABC building supply what I could have got on amazon for a pair of malco 3in and 6in redline hand seamers. a 140 for what I could have got for a 100 with amazon. Some how they just grew up and grew legs. was using them earlier in the day but let a coworker use them and bamm they are missing.

It is what it is but I need them monday morning something amazon cant help me with.

6IN

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41Mi10MFlKL._SY300_.jpg

3IN

http://josephjenkins.com/store/images/D/Malco_S2R_seamer_det.jpg


----------



## jlsconstruction

Designed2Fail said:


> Just overpaid at ABC building supply what I could have got on amazon for a pair of malco 3in and 6in redline hand seamers. a 140 for what I could have got for a 100 with amazon. Some how they just grew up and grew legs. was using them earlier in the day but let a coworker use them and bamm they are missing.
> 
> It is what it is but I need them monday morning something amazon cant help me with.
> 
> 6IN
> 
> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41Mi10MFlKL._SY300_.jpg
> 
> 3IN
> 
> http://josephjenkins.com/store/images/D/Malco_S2R_seamer_det.jpg


I think I paid like 60 for The 6" and 35 for the 3", sounds like you need a new supplier. 


Oh and don't share your tools!


----------



## overanalyze

Well I failed this week!


----------



## Diamond D.

overanalyze said:


> Well I failed this week!


Hi, Andy... 

D.


----------



## moorewarner

overanalyze said:


> Well I failed this week!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 94361


Failing can be sweet as honey. :laughing:


----------



## moorewarner

... speaking of which... I think I need to go fall off of the wagon...


----------



## moorewarner

...that hit the spot.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Were they on sale:blink:


----------



## moorewarner

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Were they on sale:blink:


No, in fact I paid more to buy local, more than I generally would. 

Time to upgrade out of the Johnsons as well as replace my missing 24 and 48.


----------



## ACS1

Brutus said:


> 14$ fat maxs and the 13$ 2 pack Diablo blades?


Where is this deal?


----------



## ACS1

^^^^^^^ sounds like an addict


----------



## steex

The interesting post would be, if you are the kind of guy who goes through 10 saw blades and 5 tapes a month, what kind of fun stuff are you doing with the worn out ones? 

My old partner was an expert with the saw blade ninja star throwing technique. He could get one to stick in the skinny side of a stud from 30 feet, but I could barely get one into a sheet of ply. Then we would save up a bunch of tapes and throw them off a tall building onto pavement and watch them break open and unwind all at once.

Nowadays my saw blades just follow this cycle of decay from brand new for important cuts, to framing, to cutting misc. blocks and stuff, to demo, to hardibacker, to scrap metal. Where's the fun in that?


----------



## woodworkbykirk

CanningCustom said:


> It's the little thing's that really get ya.This is the half for my truck and the other half is in the trailer.
> View attachment 94616


umm those dont count cc, their expendables.. post something good like a another pallet of hitachi framers your gonna break wihtin 2 weeks


----------



## CanningCustom

Ok I might have bought a max superframer coil gun


----------



## FramingPro

Brutus said:


> 14$ fat maxs and the 13$ 2 pack Diablo blades?


Yessir!! I hop on that deal whenever i can. I bought a bunch of the LE tapes when they were $10. :clap:


----------



## jhark123

FramingPro said:


> Yessir!! I hop on that deal whenever i can. I bought a bunch of the LE tapes when they were $10. :clap:


Where is that deal?


----------



## darthdude

At Home Depot. Both the Diablo 2 packs and Fatmax deals pop up every 3-4 months I'd say. Do you guys get the 25'/16' twofer Fatmax deals too? I really shouldn't buy those, I have like 6 brand new 16' tapes at home, as I only ever use tapes that short for Sheetrock work.:blink:


----------



## darthdude

Oh I forgot to add, last weekend I bought a new Milwaukee M18 6 1/2" circular saw and M18 jigsaw! Used them both a lot this week on cedar shingles/siding. Works great, battery lasts a long, long time on that light work, I'd like to see how it lasts cutting 2x and plywood for small jobs too. :thumbsup:.


----------



## JR Shepstone

darthdude said:


> Oh I forgot to add, last weekend I bought a new Milwaukee M18 6 1/2" circular saw and M18 jigsaw! Used them both a lot this week on cedar shingles/siding. Works great, battery lasts a long, long time on that light work, I'd like to see how it lasts cutting 2x and plywood for small jobs too. :thumbsup:.


They last for a good half day if you have the XC batteries, the fat ones. (And I'm only saying a half day because I never actually charted it.) They are great saws to have for the small jobs.


----------



## CanningCustom

Ok Warren does this count?


----------



## darthdude

JR Shepstone said:


> They last for a good half day if you have the XC batteries, the fat ones. (And I'm only saying a half day because I never actually charted it.) They are great saws to have for the small jobs.


I do have the XC batteries, I cut shingles all day on one battery and it still showed one bar of juice left. I kinda figured a half day or a little less cutting 2x materials. It's going to be very nice for small projects, less cords to trip over is always a good thing! The jigsaw will be great too, it has a much better footpad then my old one and cuts with a lot less vibration. I hardly ever use jig saws honestly, so again, one less cord/hassle for when I do need one. .


----------



## moorewarner

Hurts so good. :whistling

(...and the dust shroud)


----------



## moorewarner

Fresh kit as they say, new safety line to go with the Miller.


----------



## CanningCustom

moorewarner said:


> Fresh kit as they say, new safety line to go with the Miller.


Let me know how that works out for you.


----------



## Rich D.

Makita brushless kit..









I dont even have an excuse for buying this.. all my sets still work fine..

I guess im in the right place..


----------



## Carpenter eyes

Rich D. said:


> Makita brushless kit..
> 
> I dont even have an excuse for buying this.. all my sets still work fine..
> 
> I guess im in the right place..


Did you own a brushless kit before this one?


----------



## Rich D.

Carpenter eyes said:


> Did you own a brushless kit before this one?


Never before.. this is my first..


----------



## Carpenter eyes

Rich D. said:


> Never before.. this is my first..


Well there ya go my friend. Justified


----------



## redwood

I hate to look, but one of my Makita batteries died today, I'm thinking that it's around a year old. How do you get replacements?


----------



## m1911

redwood said:


> I hate to look, but one of my Makita batteries died today, I'm thinking that it's around a year old. How do you get replacements?


You buy a new brushless kit - that's how! :laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

I pick up a ladder today:blink:


----------



## Rich D.

Carpenter eyes said:


> Well there ya go my friend. Justified


Never thought of it that way... I guess i dont belong in this fourm after all.. :laughing:


----------



## Aaron Berk

Picked up a new to me sander and router off C-list Monday.

Router come in the box and looks like it was used once??
Drum sander probably has about 6 hrs on it...

$550 for the pair.... not the best score, but I'm real happy with the deal.


----------



## parkside

redwood said:


> I hate to look, but one of my Makita batteries died today, I'm thinking that it's around a year old. How do you get replacements?


Hold on to that battery, you may be able to get a new one if it is having the issues mine are.
I thought It was strange that every time I grabbed one certain battery it was dead, turns out if I unlock the battery and slide it out of the tool 1/4 of an inch it works fine. All of the contacts are tight and it charges fine. All the other batteries work in the driver except this one. Makita says they have never heard of this, but one of my repair shops says they have an entire box of batteries with this issue.


----------



## redwood

parkside said:


> Hold on to that battery, you may be able to get a new one if it is having the issues mine are.
> I thought It was strange that every time I grabbed one certain battery it was dead, turns out if I unlock the battery and slide it out of the tool 1/4 of an inch it works fine. All of the contacts are tight and it charges fine. All the other batteries work in the driver except this one. Makita says they have never heard of this, but one of my repair shops says they have an entire box of batteries with this issue.


This one flashes the red and green lights when charging. Icons say no good.


----------



## Gary H

Our tool salesman change out mine. Out of 22 batteries only had one die so far.


----------



## jlsconstruction

I fell of the wagon today. 

Got a set of Werner pump poles, benches, and jacks. 

A 20" by 32' plank
A 20" by 12' plank

And a Trac rac because my system one is falling apart.


----------



## Designed2Fail

moorewarner said:


> Fresh kit as they say, new safety line to go with the Miller.


I loath those things with a passion as I have only fell off a roof once because of the stupid safety harness. We were putting 20' metal panels on a 8/12 roof I started walking up the roof and the retractable lanyard did not catch up to me I steeped on it and went for a ride.

Oasha thinks its safer having that death trap on the roof.


----------



## Rustbucket

Picked up a plunge base for my Bosch Colt. May still pick up a DeWalt compact router kit, though. My old eyes like the light. Plus, you can't have too many routers! 

Does the little Makita have a light?


----------



## Warren

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I pick up a ladder today:blink:


I got one of those last week for $75. Werner 300# how could I resist?

I also got a Dewalt vac and a Bosch fine cut saw from eBay. So much for sobriety.


----------



## woodworkbykirk

yesterday i bought a new caulking gun and a richard flat bar/ scraper... nothing to brag about.. just replcaing things that broke or went missing


----------



## Brian Peters

Rustbucket said:


> Picked up a plunge base for my Bosch Colt. May still pick up a DeWalt compact router kit, though. My old eyes like the light. Plus, you can't have too many routers!
> 
> Does the little Makita have a light?


How do you like the plunge base? I've got a colt router and have thought about it...


----------



## redwood

I just got the DeWalt compact with the plunge base, to augment my Bosch Colt, that has seen a lot of use.

I used it for the first time yesterday and I liked it. Much easier to adjust the height then the old Colt. It has lights, but I was in the sun all day, so they had no impact. I haven't tried out the plunge base and may never. I have bigger routers with plunge bases.


----------



## Rustbucket

Brian Peters said:


> How do you like the plunge base? I've got a colt router and have thought about it...


I haven't tried it yet, but the action seems pretty smooth. I'll give it a go next week and report back. It's actually larger than I thought it would be, but that may be okay. It's still really light, which is really what is most important with these routers.


----------



## JR Shepstone

jlsconstruction said:


> I fell of the wagon today.
> 
> Got a set of Werner pump poles, benches, and jacks.
> 
> A 20" by 32' plank
> A 20" by 12' plank
> 
> And a Trac rac because my system one is falling apart.


You bought them off that guy in the Poconos, didn't you?


----------



## jlsconstruction

JR Shepstone said:


> You bought them off that guy in the Poconos, didn't you?


No industrialladder.com


----------



## steex

I'm not normally a Dewalt fan, but I've really been enjoying this new combat chisel they have out. It's a pretty nice thing for just $10. I'm using a piece of tubing to keep it from cutting up my bags.


----------



## svronthmve

Steex,

Trying to read the stamped imprint in that first photo of yours.

Please don't tell me that they are now making companies state that plywood is known by the state of California to cause cancer!


----------



## CCCo.

I've got to join this club,

I've been trying to ad to my safety gear - I took a nasty fall a few years ago, (spent a couple months on crutches) and really I'm just now starting to get comfortable working at heights again.

With the OSHA enforcement, and my own issues.
I've been adding to my gear - It does make me feel more at ease, and I can concentrate on the task at hand - rather than fear :laughing:

I bought two harnesses, and two lifeline sets earlier in the year.

I feel off the wagon again and recently scored this gear on ebay :laughing:

Closing Bid - 84.76 + 30 for shipping, Its all new with tags.





























Ebay + Available Paypal funds = way to easy to buy 

-


----------



## Leo G

svronthmve said:


> Steex,
> 
> Trying to read the stamped imprint in that first photo of yours.
> 
> Please don't tell me that they are now making companies state that plywood is known by the state of California to cause cancer!


Everything in CA causes cancer.


----------



## Dustincoc

Leo G said:


> Everything in CA causes cancer.


No... No *thing* in California causes cancer. California causes cancer, how else do you explain the fact that stuff only causes cancer in California. They just blame it on the stuff so people won't all leave.:jester:


----------



## steex

Luckily I haven't been to California in ten years, so I should be in the clear.


----------



## Carpenter eyes

steex said:


> Luckily I haven't been to California in ten years, so I should be in the clear.


Wood dust


----------



## Leo G

formaldehyde impregnated dust


----------



## mbryan

Leo G said:


> formaldehyde impregnated dust


You can impregnate dust in California? Sorry, can't sleep...


----------



## Dustincoc

mbryan said:


> You can impregnate dust in California? Sorry, can't sleep...


Exactly, thats where the dust bowl came from. Everybody in California was impregnating dust, which was then giving birth to more dust.:jester:


----------



## Rustbucket

Brian Peters said:


> How do you like the plunge base? I've got a colt router and have thought about it...


Gave it a go today, and must say I'm pleased! It's a little larger than I thought it would be, but it makes for a lightweight little package. The plunge action is smooth, and the clear base gives good visibility. The larger base also helps keep the router from tipping when edge routing; especially around corners. 

I also noticed that the base accepts the guide fence from my full-size Bosch routers, which is a bonus. It did not come with the screws to tighten them down, though, but that shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## sy85

Leo G said:


> Everything in CA causes cancer.


Not just cancer. Birth defects as well. But hey, there's also global warming melting several feet off glaciers a year. They neglect to mention the several feet added to the back of the glaciers.

This is just one of the oh-so-many things I hate about living in Cali. That and a lot of the leftie laws. :Off topic: I had to get a damn smog check for my 2011 3500 Silverado bought new, unmodified here before I could get the new registration! All just because its diesel when a gas would let me wait 6 years...

--
On topic- added another skilsaw, the mag77lt to my collection. I think I'm now at 5 nearly new worms dives, two made in the US, and these. Reeeeeeeally like the lt one though.


----------



## Carpenter eyes

Caved again and bought myself a banjo box. I looked like a special needs kid trying to use this thing.


----------



## svronthmve

Carpenter eyes said:


> Caved again and bought myself a banjo box. I looked like a special needs kid trying to use this thing.


:laughing:


----------



## Dustincoc

Guys, I've got a problem... I've been to the tool sections of a bunch of stores in the last couple week and haven't found any new tools I need  All I've got are some new contact tips for the welder...:sad:


----------



## Leo G

That is a big problem


----------



## chewy

Dustincoc said:


> Guys, I've got a problem... I've been to the tool sections of a bunch of stores in the last couple week and haven't found any new tools I need  All I've got are some new contact tips for the welder...:sad:


I usually buy a new hammer.


----------



## Tylerwalker32

Dustincoc said:


> Guys, I've got a problem... I've been to the tool sections of a bunch of stores in the last couple week and haven't found any new tools I need  All I've got are some new contact tips for the welder...:sad:


Time to start buying backups


----------



## Dustincoc

Tylerwalker32 said:


> Time to start buying backups


OK, I missspoke, replace need with want. I've lost the motivation to buy tools.  Something is definately wrong with me.


----------



## Aaron Berk

Go get some green koolaid and you'll be right back on track buddy:thumbsup:

A Festool purchase always pulls the strays back into the fold :laughing:


----------



## Dustincoc

Aaron Berk said:


> Go get some green koolaid and you'll be right back on track buddy:thumbsup:
> 
> A Festool purchase always pulls the strays back into the fold :laughing:


Festool, He11, I can't even really afford Hitachi at my current pay, I normally still pick up stuff even when I'm out of work which has been alot the last 18 Months. 

Rant start...

If I totally it all up, I think I've only had work 4 months out of 18, including this job. Had some medical problems was out of work for 10 months in 2012, then got hired by a landlord to do handyman stuff, worked 6 weeks and was laid off, called back a couple times durring the winter, then heard nothing for a couple months. Got called back there the first week of May and it lasted 2 days before I was fired for "Inadaquate work", not on Friday mind you as I was told Friday I would be working until the guy ran out of money and that wouldn't be soon and that the owner was glad I was back:clap:. Monday morning just after I left the house I get call saying I no longer worked there. Was less about inadaquate work and more about my refusal to jump in a 6'+ deep unshored trench while an excavater run by a guy who had never run one up until that day was operating.. I was hired there through a program that helped people out of work due to medical reasons get back to work. They paid the first weeks pay as a job tryout after which both parties were free to terminate the arrangement or continue. I heard before I went back those 2 days that he had called the program looking for someone and was told I was still available. Both me and my job coach suspect he was looking for another free months labor from the program which he couldn't get with me. 

Got a call that Wednesday about this job starting the following week.:thumbup:

Don't know what I'm going to be doing after this job gets over Aug 15 though:confused1:

Ok, Rant over


----------



## FramingPro

New drills reviews to follow when I get some use on em


----------



## Tylerwalker32

FramingPro said:


> New drills reviews to follow when I get some use on em


Let me know how you like the impact, I bought one for like 80 bucks and I just didn't seem to like how it was driving screws, took of back.


----------



## FramingPro

Tylerwalker32 said:


> Let me know how you like the impact, I bought one for like 80 bucks and I just didn't seem to like how it was driving screws, took of back.


I got this for 180.. the brushes or swtich kicked the can on my old impact.
I noticed that this impact doesn't have the same fast kick that my old one did. I will see how she does.


----------



## Tylerwalker32

FramingPro said:


> I got this for 180.. the brushes or swtich kicked the can on my old impact.
> I noticed that this impact doesn't have the same fast kick that my old one did. I will see how she does.


That what I noticed, just didn't seem right, and I already had a couple impacts so I decide I didn't need it.


----------



## RCCIdaho

...


----------



## CCCo.

I think these are cool - I want to buy one just to see what its all about 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Montgomery-...-Level-/290731355867?var=&hash=item43b0f06edb

-


----------



## jlsconstruction

I got another Makita 18v kit this week drill, impact, sawsall, light, and bag. Also got my first stiletto hammer. That will be here wednessday.


----------



## Calidecks

Leo G said:


> Everything in CA causes cancer.


Everything's illegal in Cali also


----------



## svronthmve

Californiadecks said:


> Everything's illegal in Cali also


That's because CA is the perfect liberal utopia. They know all & have a superior knowledge as to what is REALLY good for everyone. Ain't it wonderful???:no:


----------



## jlsconstruction

Bu-bye palm nailer


----------



## Tylerwalker32

jlsconstruction said:


> Bu-bye palm nailer


Those guns are AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## Carpenter eyes

Tylerwalker32 said:


> Those guns are AWESOME!!!!!


You will fall in love in 1 hanger. Guarenteed


----------



## jlsconstruction

Carpenter eyes said:


> You will fall in love in 1 hanger. Guarenteed


I've never seen one in person. I was on a mini road trip and stopped at a lumber yard just to see what they had. $205 sold. Was that a ok price?


----------



## Carpenter eyes

jlsconstruction said:


> I've never seen one in person. I was on a mini road trip and stopped at a lumber yard just to see what they had. $205 sold. Was that a ok price?


Brand new in my local home depot is $250. I say you did well


----------



## jlsconstruction

I need to go visit some hd in other states.


----------



## Carpenter eyes

jlsconstruction said:


> I need to go visit some hd in other states.


I have one a few towns over where drugs and general sketchyness has brought most of the town down sadly, but man they have a he!! Of a clearence rack


----------



## Calidecks

I wonder how it compares to the hitachi


----------



## jlsconstruction

Californiadecks said:


> I wonder how it compares to the hitachi


I don't know. Ige completely blown my tool budget this month, maybe next month I'll order a Hitachi and run them side by side.


----------



## Calidecks

jlsconstruction said:


> I don't know. Ige completely blown my tool budget this month, maybe next month I'll order a Hitachi and run them side by side.


I have the Hitachi with the short magazine. It's great for getting in between joists. I rigged up a separate regulator on my compressor just for that gun. Works best at about 90lbs, keeps it from over driving the heads into the hanger.


----------



## Leo G

Ya, I blew my budget for a few months. I bought me a tool to help me work. Got me a big ole A/C unit for the shop. These 90F+ days with 70+ dew points are killing me. I can't work in that kind of heat and humidity. And that's in the shop, not outside.


----------



## Aaron Berk

Leo G said:


> Ya, I blew my budget for a few months. I bought me a tool to help me work. Got me a big ole A/C unit for the shop. These 90F+ days with 70+ dew points are killing me. I can't work in that kind of heat and humidity. And that's in the shop, not outside.


:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :thumbup:

I've heard you mention that heat more than a dozen times in various threads.

:jester: Yeah. no more whining from Leo :jester:

I'm happy for ya man!


----------



## Leo G

Ya, there will still be whining. Now I can whine about the electric bill.


----------



## Leo G

Leo G said:


> Ya, there will still be whining. Now I can whine about the electric bill.



It's not Texas hot. But the shop is a tin box with R15 insulation. So it does little to keep the heat down. All I want from the AC is to keep it below 80 and lower the humidity. 

Lately I've been dowsing my hair with water just to keep cool. I added another fan in the shop. Only problem with that is once you get away from the air stream you melt.:blink:


----------



## Aaron Berk

Yes working in a hot shop is horid, and dripping sweat onto polished cast iron, or onto an oil based finish sucks.

I've been there and can sympathize.


----------



## WilsonRMDL

Picked up a hitachi nt65a4 finish gun for $50 off the clearance rack at lowes today...really don't need another trim gun but its been a few weeks since my last tool purchase


----------



## woodworkbykirk

this week i kept my purchase to small stuff. a new piquic screwdriver. the milwaukee right angle drill attachment, makita magnetic bit holder

i might however break down and buy a milwauke 12v drill and anothr toiughbox


----------



## Leo G

Leo G said:


> Ya, I blew my budget for a few months. I bought me a tool to help me work. Got me a big ole A/C unit for the shop. These 90F+ days with 70+ dew points are killing me. I can't work in that kind of heat and humidity. And that's in the shop, not outside.


----------



## JR Shepstone

Ended up picking up this:










Because I did this today:










Someone's getting an email when I get home...


----------



## CanningCustom

How in the hell did ya do that!


----------



## JR Shepstone

I used it like a hammer!


----------



## Leo G

That's what you get for banging on a plastic chair.


----------



## woodworkbykirk

what the duece. mines starting to mushroom a little bit on the face of the head but nothing like that and its 6 years old.. well my 14 oz is.. my 10 oz is almost a year


----------



## Dustincoc

JR Shepstone said:


> Ended up picking up this:
> 
> 
> View attachment 95958
> 
> 
> Because I did this today:
> 
> 
> View attachment 95959
> 
> 
> Someone's getting an email when I get home...


Don't think I've had a hammer break that way, had a few cheap tube metal handles fold over, claws snap off, and the usual broken handles. Never had the banger snap off though.


----------



## JR Shepstone

Leo G said:


> That's what you get for banging on a plastic chair.


I know, right? The material was too hard I guess...


----------



## JR Shepstone

woodworkbykirk said:


> what the duece. mines starting to mushroom a little bit on the face of the head but nothing like that and its 6 years old.. well my 14 oz is.. my 10 oz is almost a year


This is my second issue with Stiletto hammers. I bought this same hammer for someone else and they dropped it and the claw cracked. Stiletto said they don't usually warranty that, but since they took so long to get back to me they would replace it. 

Well long story short, they botched the order up and it never got replaced. 

Once the 10 oz titanium craps the bed, that's it for them for me...

Oh, and this has to be less than 2 years old...

Ohh, and this was after I was singing their praises about what nice hammers they are. Busted it up AND made me look like a dick all in one day...


----------



## woodworkbykirk

ahh. the only real issue ive had is with the straight handle i currently have on my 14 oz.. when the handle broke all i could get locally was the straight handle which i hate.. when this handle breaks im just gonna buy a new hammer with the axe handle


----------



## Leo G

Got the AC hooked up today. It wasn't a hot day, or course. About an 80F day. Dew point was dropping below 60F.

Got the shop to 72F, it was 86F in the morning. Letting it run all night set at 72F


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Sissy:laughing:


----------



## Leo G

Cool, comfortable sissy.


----------



## Trimpro

Wow I have has mine for six years, and used it to change tie rods on my box truck on a job site. Still has some waffle left too.


----------



## Tylerwalker32

Haven't been sober much here lately, bought a siding nailer, Tajima chalk line, I've been eyeballing some stabilia levels, just don't know about forking up the dough.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

I'm really wantin a 18 volt sander


----------



## moorewarner

Tylerwalker32 said:


> Haven't been sober much here lately, bought a siding nailer, Tajima chalk line, I've been eyeballing some stabilia levels, just don't know about forking up the dough.


I bought my first Stabila level, no comparison to my old Johnson's.

The Stabila's reek of quality. :thumbsup:

I am going to snatch up one of their new "R" levels and see how it feels

http://www.stabila.com/main.taf?p=1,1,9,1.

I am about to swan dive into the pavement, as I am ready to pull the trigger on this bad boy.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Awwww what's dat:blink:


----------



## redwood

Looks like a fancy router table.


----------



## moorewarner

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Awwww what's dat:blink:


http://www.festoolusa.com/power-too...outer-table-free-standing-model-ge-set-p00111


----------



## Leo G

1600 for a router table?:Blink:

My shapers cost me 1200


----------



## WarriorWithWood

2 more Makita batteries with the red and green light on the charger yesterday. I bought 8 3.0 LXT batteries 2-3 years ago and now I'm down to four. 

I might as well try the aftermarket ones at this point. 

I left them in the bottom of my bag and didn't realize I didn't charge them. That's the kiss of death for these things. 

Don't charge and leave them sit for a month or two and BAM, paperweights to be had by all.


----------



## moorewarner

Leo G said:


> 1600 for a router table?:Blink:
> 
> My shapers cost me 1200


Yeah, it's about 3x as much as the Kreg/Incra set-up I currently have. 

It's a lot to spend, but not nearly as bad as the Merka Ceros sander I have been drooling over since working in the shop; that little bugger is 10x more expensive than any palm sander I currently have.

Spending $500 on a palm sander, now *that* would be crazy. Right? :jester:


----------



## Leo G

Of course that's crazy.

I have one.:smile:

One of the best purchases I have made.


----------



## moorewarner

*You* have a Ceros?? I am shocked to hear this. :laughing: 

I had no idea. :whistling

Fresh on the floor, hot out the oven. mmmmm...


----------



## Leo G

Who me? 

I don't even have a picture.


----------



## moorewarner

And just for the thread's enlightenment, the attraction isn't simply a nice, portable, precise router table; it's a nice, portable, precise *base* table that can be a router table or a circular saw table, or a jig (band) saw table. And what ever else those crazy krauts come up with. 

Just sayin'.


----------



## Rich D.

Im on vacation and having tool serious tool withdrawel. i wanna buy something but wont be home for another 2 weeks..

Im thinking about dewalt t staks.. hmm when to order though so the arrive the same day i do :laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

moorewarner said:


> And just for the thread's enlightenment, the attraction isn't simply a nice, portable, precise router table; it's a nice, portable, precise *base* table that can be a router table or a circular saw table, or a jig (band) saw table. And what ever else those crazy krauts come up with.
> 
> Just sayin'.


You getting the saw insert? Or any of the other inserts?


----------



## CCCo.

moorewarner said:


> I bought my first Stabila level


I just bought my first one too,...actually I bought 3 :laughing:

Two of them showed up last week ... then I broke my camera.

So I ended up buying some stuff :whistling










And I'm still waiting on one more camera, and a 4' stabila lights to show up :sad:

I bought the camera, knives, and tape measure for my wife. (to keep her from asking to use mine)

Hoping MY camera is here in the morning.

-


----------



## moorewarner

BCConstruction said:


> You getting the saw insert? Or any of the other inserts?


It's the plan. The plan isn't fully fleshed out on *how* I am going to get them yet... :whistling

... but I *am* going to get them. :whistling

Hey also BC, I was cruising a UK Festool site and I didn't see a TS-75 insert which I thought I had seen on Festool Europe's site (before the thing started constantly kicking me back to the US site, anyone have this problem?) and I thought you said you were running a TS-75 in yours.

Was I high and never really read you saying that?


----------



## moorewarner

Leo G said:


> Who me?
> 
> I don't even have a picture.


Don't say I never gave you anything. :jester:


----------



## Leo G

Isn't that nice of you to buy that for me...I'll pm you my address.


----------



## CCCo.

JR Shepstone said:


> Ended up picking up this:
> 
> 
> View attachment 95958
> 
> 
> Because I did this today:
> 
> 
> View attachment 95959
> 
> 
> Someone's getting an email when I get home...


Curious - How did that email go 

Are they going to fix it ??


I've been wanting one, but if thats what happens when you use them like a hammer, uhhmmm well
I could think of many other things to spend $$ on :laughing:


----------



## JR Shepstone

CCCo. said:


> Curious - How did that email go
> 
> Are they going to fix it ??
> 
> I've been wanting one, but if thats what happens when you use them like a hammer, uhhmmm well
> I could think of many other things to spend $$ on :laughing:


I actually called and spoke to them. They said they'll snail mail me a return slip and I can send it in. And it may cost me $15.99+S&H. 

I'm thinking I just want to keep it and save it for posterity. 

I also spoke to them about the OTHER hammer (same make and model) that cracked a claw and they were just going to replace it free of charge, with an upgrade, but they sent me a box of Milwaukee gloves that were supposed to be in Mississippi instead... Different story for a different thread. 

Sad to say, once my 10 oz titanium craps the bed I may be done with Stiletto. 

At least I got some cool stickers...


----------



## moorewarner

Estwing. It may be my Grandfather's hammer but I know I'll be able to pass it down to my Grandson.


----------



## Leo G

No, or I doubt it. The charger and battery communicate with each other so the charge is complete and done safely.

The Li-Ion battery can be a dangerous thing if it is charged improperly. If it gets too hot it will go into a runaway discharge and burst into flame. Like it did on the Dreamliner 787 jet.


----------



## woodworkbykirk

Brutus said:


> Our big store did the same.
> 
> I walked out with only a jig saw.
> 
> Woodworkbykirk on the other hand.........


ummm makita mag circ saw, bosch laser level , 2 or 3 packs of hte fatmax 25' and 16 ft tapes, drill bits. clamps.. umm what else did i buy


----------



## jlsconstruction

I got one of these last week.


----------



## Aaron Berk

jlsconstruction said:


> I got one of these last week.
> 
> View attachment 96386


Your going to love it, I've had mine for a few months now and thoroughly enjoy it!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Leo G said:


> No, or I doubt it. The charger and battery communicate with each other so the charge is complete and done safely.
> 
> The Li-Ion battery can be a dangerous thing if it is charged improperly. If it gets too hot it will go into a runaway discharge and burst into flame. Like it did on the Dreamliner 787 jet.


Correct. The only way to charge them is to use a after market charger which is a waste of time for most contractors. 

I think the 1.5hr packs run from one cell and the 3.0ah run from 2.


----------



## Aaron Berk

So does TBA also include Tool BUILDERS Anonymous?

Needed a fluting jig for the current column project.
So I built it.
4 columns to flute, 2 sides per column, 4 flutes per side. 

:thumbup: I love jigs......

3/4" base and fences, 1/2" splines to keep fences square. 


Note, if the jig doesn't count. The router motor is a new purchase:laughing:


----------



## overanalyze

Aaron Berk said:


> So does TBA also include Tool BUILDERS Anonymous?
> 
> Needed a fluting jig for the current column project.
> So I built it.
> 4 columns to flute, 2 sides per column, 4 flutes per side.
> 
> :thumbup: I love jigs......
> 
> 3/4" base and fences, 1/2" splines to keep fences square.
> 
> Note, if the jig doesn't count. The router motor is a new purchase:laughing:


Nope..your good! You didn't fall off the wagon at all! Nice jig!!


----------



## JR Shepstone

Just a heads up. I'm going to Big Blue. Now is your chance to help me stay on the wagon. 

I'll be checking back in.


----------



## JR Shepstone

Told you I was going.


----------



## Carpenter eyes

JR Shepstone said:


> Told you I was going.


Good luck getting that grinder cord back into the case. I got the same one and im better off solving would hunger then getting the cord to sit right when closeing that case


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Well done:thumbsup:


----------



## JR Shepstone

Carpenter eyes said:


> Good luck getting that grinder cord back into the case. I got the same one and im better off solving would hunger then getting the cord to sit right when closeing that case


I even made that point in the thread I dedicated to it. The case doesn't close right with the cord still bundled from the factory. Once I slid open the locks the lid just about blew off. That and the wrench isn't easy getting into its slot. 

Maybe I'll find a little tool box for it or something. 

And I forget what the price was for the Hitachi nail gun at Big Blue in Edwardsville when you were there, but it's $130 now.


----------



## Carpenter eyes

JR Shepstone said:


> I even made that point in the thread I dedicated to it. The case doesn't close right with the cord still bundled from the factory. Once I slid open the locks the lid just about blew off. That and the wrench isn't easy getting into its slot.
> 
> Maybe I'll find a little tool box for it or something.
> 
> And I forget what the price was for the Hitachi nail gun at Big Blue in Edwardsville when you were there, but it's $130 now.


Yeah it was $130 when i went there last. Picked up one for my boss.


----------



## Dustincoc

Almost forgot my confesions for the week.

Picked these up Tuesday:








AWP HP Non-Marring Rubber-Cap Knee Pads

Also picked up a set of Fence Pliers & Linesmen pliers last Saturday since I was at one job and got called about a farm fence being down and lose goats. I think that makes 4 sets I of fence pliers now and I don't do a lot of fence work.

The job was halfway between where I was and the house where the tools are. Tractor Supply was just a mile down the road so I stopped there to get a set since the fence was supposedly down with a tree on it from a storm the previous night. HO didn't know what the damage was because she was to upset about it and immediately went back to bed after seeing it. Turned out the tree just pulled the top staple on the fense and the goats were climbing the tree to get over the fence. An hour with some loppers and pound in a staple and the job was set for the time being. I still need to go back with a chainsaw and cut the rest of the tree down.


----------



## ICBuilds

Oh Hi....hope there's a seat open.


Went a little nutty today.

Got a new Hobart IronMan 230 Mig Welder at Tractor Supply.

Apparently that wasn't enough, was at Orange buying gang boxes and pulled the trigger on a new pressure washer. Dewalt 4200 PSI 4.0GPM

Thought about bringing in my broken rigid batteries and said nah, I'll just get a new set.

Walked out with the Makita 18v Brushless Combo kit.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

ICBuilds said:


> Oh Hi....hope there's a seat open.
> 
> 
> Went a little nutty today.
> 
> Got a new Hobart IronMan 230 Mig Welder at Tractor Supply.
> 
> Apparently that wasn't enough, was at Orange buying gang boxes and pulled the trigger on a new pressure washer. Dewalt 4200 PSI 4.0GPM
> 
> Thought about bringing in my broken rigid batteries and said nah, I'll just get a new set.
> 
> Walked out with the Makita 18v Brushless Combo kit.


I'm curious. What do you use a welder and pressure for or is this not for business?


----------



## TAHomeRepairs

JR Shepstone said:


> I actually called and spoke to them. They said they'll snail mail me a return slip and I can send it in. And it may cost me $15.99+S&H.
> 
> I'm thinking I just want to keep it and save it for posterity.
> 
> I also spoke to them about the OTHER hammer (same make and model) that cracked a claw and they were just going to replace it free of charge, with an upgrade, but they sent me a box of Milwaukee gloves that were supposed to be in Mississippi instead... Different story for a different thread.
> 
> Sad to say, once my 10 oz titanium craps the bed I may be done with Stiletto.
> 
> At least I got some cool stickers...


Yeah that has never happened to my estwings....


----------



## JR Shepstone

TAHomeRepairs said:


> Yeah that has never happened to my estwings....


They sent me the form and a copy of the warranty. Their hammers aren't built to strike hardened steel. In other words, a cats paw, a steel stake, or even hardened nails. 

So essentially, to remove a nail with a cats paw, you need to get another hammer so as not to void the warranty.

EDIT: Upon further review of the warranty, that applies to titanium hammers. Although, the hammer I cracked was steel.


----------



## TAHomeRepairs

JR Shepstone said:


> They sent me the form and a copy of the warranty. Their hammers aren't built to strike hardened steel. In other words, a cats paw, a steel stake, or even hardened nails.
> 
> So essentially, to remove a nail with a cats paw, you need to get another hammer so as not to void the warranty.


Aint nobody got time for dat!


----------



## moorewarner

JR Shepstone said:


> They sent me the form and a copy of the warranty. Their hammers aren't built to strike hardened steel. In other words, a cats paw, a steel stake, or even hardened nails.
> 
> So essentially, to remove a nail with a cats paw, you need to get another hammer so as not to void the warranty.


Nice. :no:

A hammer you can't hit stuff with, brilliant... :blink:


----------



## Clarke Carpentry

Brian Peters said:


> I've been well satisfied with all my Bosch tools...definitely wouldn't call my 4100 a piece of junk, maybe I've just been lucky


I was actually really happy with the 4100 until it self-destructed.


----------



## Rich D.

I was going to order from mr bob this week. This thread make me think otherwise.


----------



## jlsconstruction

Clarke Carpentry said:


> I was actually really happy with the 4100 until it self-destructed.


Did you cut any vinyl with it?


----------



## Clarke Carpentry

No, just wood.


----------



## JT Wood

one day after swearing off worm drives, I bought this.


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## moorewarner

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Maybe ol Bob has too much business from his link being posted here:blink: I sent him a message on shipping cost to Hawaii and no response:no:
> Is there a west coast online seller that could be recommended:blink:





BCConstruction said:


> What's happened now? you still not got it all yet?





Rich D. said:


> I was going to order from mr bob this week. This thread make me think otherwise.


No not yet.

I was getting worked up because UPS was listing the tracking number Bob sent me yesterday as relating to a shipment that still hadn't been picked up. 

Which had me thinking that maybe Bob had generated a shipping label to placate me while waiting for the mis-shipped item to get back to him so he could flip-ship it to me.

Which would be livable as long as it was actually communicated to me that that was what was happening.

However even though UPS has been listing the package, all day, as not in their possession their site now lists it as picked up and due here Tues. So well done UPS, thanks for adding to the enjoyment of this process.

Let me now say a word about Bob Marino.

My order got screwed up and that is unfortunate yet not something I would hold against a shop/person the first time it happens, depending on how it gets resolved. It was just unfortunate that the error happened on my first order. Which at this point means Bob has a 100% screw up rate getting me my shyte, just the way it is at this point.

Like I said in a previous post, ideally this would have been shipped on Wed (resolved in 24 hours) rather than Fri which would have then most likely put it on my doorstep today. So it ends up being an extra 1-2 (business) days from ideal resolution.

All that was the bad now let me mention the good.

There is the old saying of "a throat to choke", and when you put $1,600 out in the ether to get something, and something goes wrong, you want to be able to choke someones throat until they make it right.

And this is where Bob starts earning high marks. Every time I called to try and resolve things Bob was the one who answered, even 7-8 at night, just like his site says.

When I have a screwed up high dollar order I don't want the voice tree or a low level front line drone (I'm looking at you ToolNut), and Bob offers the top of the pyramid.

There is a lot to be said for that.

Randy I don't know what's up with his not getting back to your email but I can't imagine he wouldn't be the guy answering the phone if you called (he may be a little disconnected from his own infrastructure, email, site, warehouse, which is leading to some of the issues that are coming up; maybe not).

Oddly enough, in spite of how this went, I actually think that once you get in contact with him he may be a *good* choice for you DWB if you are forced to deal on-line for your Festool, which it sounds like you are.

There is an awful lot to be said for having access to the head honcho, if they care about their company, and I think Bob does.

Assuming the rest of my stuff arrives as expected on Tues. I would give Bob another shot.


----------



## overanalyze

I think Bob cares. I called him for some advise on a sander. He called me back within a half hour and spent 15 minutes discussing. This will be my third purchase, so hopefully all will be good!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

moorewarner said:


> Randy I don't know what's up with his not getting back to your email


 He got back to me.


moorewarner said:


> Oddly enough, in spite of how this went, I actually think that once you get in contact with him he may be a *good* choice for you DWB if you are forced to deal on-line for your Festool, which it sounds like you are.


He sent me a transmittal that looked like this "Hi DWB,
I can check, but I am betting it would be at least
$60.00.
Isn't that too much for you?"

So I am now asking if there is a west coast online Festool sales rep. that can be recommended:blink:


----------



## Calidecks

What about Rockler?


http://woodworking.rockler.com/search?w=festool


----------



## redwood

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> He got back to me.
> He sent me a transmittal that looked like this "Hi DWB,
> I can check, but I am betting it would be at least
> $60.00.
> Isn't that too much for you?"
> 
> So I am now asking if there is a west coast online Festool sales rep. that can be recommended:blink:


Have you tried calling Festool? Amazon sells Festool and they have west coast distribution.


----------



## overanalyze

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> He got back to me.
> He sent me a transmittal that looked like this "Hi DWB,
> I can check, but I am betting it would be at least
> $60.00.
> Isn't that too much for you?"
> 
> So I am now asking if there is a west coast online Festool sales rep. that can be recommended:blink:


That does suck! You live in the United States, but you get treated like you live in another country! I know it's a far distance, but damn!


----------



## Calidecks

overanalyze said:


> That does suck! You live in the United States, but you get treated like you live in another country! I know it's a far distance, but damn!


Yea, but the surfs great!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Californiadecks said:


> What about Rockler?
> 
> 
> http://woodworking.rockler.com/search?w=festool


 Well they're a little nearer at Medina, MN. Hoping to find one it Ca.



redwood said:


> Have you tried calling Festool? Amazon sells Festool and they have west coast distribution.


No:blink:


----------



## overanalyze

Californiadecks said:


> Yea, but the surfs great!


And so is the sushi!!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

overanalyze said:


> And so is the sushi!!


Did you get to the Corner Kitchen @
477 Kapahulu Ave:blink: Oh Ono Sushi you no:thumbsup:


----------



## Youngin'

I don't need these things. 
I do need these things.
I need these things. 
NEED.


----------



## overanalyze

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Did you get to the Corner Kitchen @
> 477 Kapahulu Ave:blink: Oh Ono Sushi you no:thumbsup:


No..didn't do that one. I will save that one for next year. Ate some good poke from times...lol! I like Todai and fish market in Ala Moana! Also Unagi! And for some reason I always like to eat dim sum in china town. 

Not sushi related, but we did hit Rainbow drive in for the first time this year! I love the Mac salad!


----------



## chewy

Youngin' said:


> I don't need these things.
> I do need these things.
> I need these things.
> NEED.


Thats a good vac mate. Aside from cleaning offices and jobsites with mine Ive also drained a pond and used it to suck a line down conduit for pulling cables.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

overanalyze said:


> No..didn't do that one. I will save that one for next year. Ate some good poke from times...lol! I like Todai and fish market in Ala Moana! Also Unagi! And for some reason I always like to eat dim sum in china town.
> 
> Not sushi related, but we did hit Rainbow drive in for the first time this year! I love the Mac salad!


Todai is good for the free all you can eat on you birthday with a party of 4 or more:thumbsup: Dim Sum in China town is always a winner:thumbsup:


----------



## overanalyze

So back on topic...I am sorry my friends...I have fallen off hard! I will post pics when the items arrive.


----------



## Youngin'

chewy said:


> Thats a good vac mate. Aside from cleaning offices and jobsites with mine Ive also drained a pond and used it to suck a line down conduit for pulling cables.


I've heard excellent things about them. I tested it just vacuuming out my drill bag and it seemed to do pretty good. It'll probably see more use vacuuming out my truck each week than cleaning a job site. For a little unit it sure is loud.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

So it sucks:blink:


----------



## chewy

Youngin' said:


> I've heard excellent things about them. I tested it just vacuuming out my drill bag and it seemed to do pretty good. It'll probably see more use vacuuming out my truck each week than cleaning a job site. For a little unit it sure is loud.


Yeah its loud alright, needs a muffler on the blower haha.


----------



## Youngin'

It sucks good!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

redwood said:


> Have you tried calling Festool? Amazon sells Festool and they have west coast distribution.


Oh:blink: I thought I looked at Amazon before and saw no Festool. But now when I look I see festool stuff.


----------



## chewy

Just emptied my veto into a dewalt tough box, liking it more than the veto so far with a couple modifications. The top tray not covering the entire space in the box is genius.


----------



## Calidecks

chewy said:


> Just emptied my veto into a dewalt tough box, liking it more than the veto so far with a couple modifications. The top tray not covering the entire space in the box is genius.


Nice chisels


----------



## chewy

Californiadecks said:


> Nice chisels


Thanks theyre just my beaters, I have the exact same ones 4mm to 32mm safely stowed in an oiled roll.


----------



## moorewarner

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Oh:blink: I thought I looked at Amazon before and saw no Festool. But now when I look I see festool stuff.


You're free!!!


----------



## heavy_d

My first finish blade!


----------



## Rustbucket

Youngin' said:


> I don't need these things.
> I do need these things.
> I need these things.
> NEED.


I have that vac, and it's great. I use it all the time.


----------



## 3one5

heavy_d said:


> My first finish blade!
> 
> View attachment 96709


I just bought 1 Yesterday to try it out for my chop saw. Went back today and Grabbed another one for my table saw. That's 2 blades for both saws on one job. The first ones where Diablo but got thrashed doing Laminate floors. What do you guys use to cut laminate? That's like $170 just on blades in 2weeks I e job.


----------



## Leo G

I get them sharpened them for $13


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Leo G said:


> I get them sharpened them for $13


Whooo what do you get sharpened for $13 bucks:blink: I send my good saw blades, forrest, Tenryu and Matsush!ta to forrest on the mainland and it cost me about $25 a blade depending on how many teeth it has. I think they come back sharper than they were when they were new:blink:


----------



## Leo G

I have a local service do it. When I get a small collection of blades I call them and they pick them up. It does depend on the amount of teeth for price. About 25 cents a tooth.


----------



## Brutus

Got a flyer today. Hands tools are 25% off. Must... resist....


----------



## Youngin'

I went to go buy sawzall blades today. I came back with sawzall blades, flashlight, a tool bag and an M12 radio.

I don't have a wife to slap sense into me. My loss I guess haha.


----------



## woodworkbykirk

Brutus said:


> Got a flyer today. Hands tools are 25% off. Must... resist....


crappy tire?


----------



## FramingPro

Picked me up a new occidental tool belt, tibone and tajima chalkine today after some mother****er made off with my old ones:clap:. :whistling


----------



## JR Shepstone

FramingPro said:


> Picked me up a new occidental tool belt, tibone and tajima chalkine today after some mother****er made off with my old ones:clap:. :whistling


That blows. They took all that stuff? I'd kill.


----------



## FramingPro

JR Shepstone said:


> That blows. They took all that stuff? I'd kill.


22' foot trailer.


----------



## Tylerwalker32

FramingPro said:


> 22' foot trailer.


You have you stuff insured?


----------



## moorewarner

FramingPro said:


> Picked me up a new occidental tool belt, tibone and tajima chalkine today after some mother****er made off with my old ones:clap:. :whistling


Nice haul. :thumbup:


----------



## FramingPro

Tylerwalker32 said:


> You have you stuff insured?


Yes, fortunately.


----------



## JR Shepstone

FramingPro said:


> 22' foot trailer.


They took the whole trailer??

EDIT: I say this like it's unheard of. 

I've been drinking... 










My condolences. Carry on. 

Also. What kinda belt did ya get?


----------



## FramingPro

JR Shepstone said:


> They took the whole trailer??
> 
> EDIT: I say this like it's unheard of.
> 
> I've been drinking...
> 
> 
> View attachment 96751
> 
> 
> My condolences. Carry on.
> 
> Also. What kinda belt did ya get?


Same as before, Occi adjust to fit, black and brown :thumbup:
Look like a noob again with shiny new tools


----------



## JR Shepstone

Also about your tool insurance, how does that work? Are you yourself insured and have a rider on the tools, or is it a policy on the tools?


----------



## Brutus

woodworkbykirk said:


> crappy tire?


yuh. but still. I need some new levels.


----------



## Brutus

Resisted.... kind of..

Only bought two things!

A 12" speed square. 10$ at wal mart??! Who knew they carried them.

A fall arrest lanyard from Canadian Tire. $16+ tax. On sale, last one. Boo ya.


----------



## Leo G

Is that WalMart square, square? :laughing:


----------



## kyle_dmr

Had a rough month or so..
Bought a 12-20' adjustable truss boom. Should of bought it a long time ago.
skid of staples
skid of coil nails
2 saws
new dbi nex harness
1/2x100 felxzilla main line


----------



## Brutus

Leo G said:


> Is that WalMart square, square? :laughing:


Yea, it was good, checked when I got home. :laughing:

For 10$ I don't care if it only lasts a few months.


----------



## Dustincoc

Brutus said:


> Resisted.... kind of..
> 
> Only bought two things!
> 
> A 12" speed square. 10$ at wal mart??! Who knew they carried them.
> 
> A fall arrest lanyard from Canadian Tire. $16+ tax. On sale, last one. Boo ya.


You trust your life to a $16 fall arrest lanyard from Canadian Tire?:no:


----------



## [email protected]#e

Been an expensive week. Grip wore out on my stilletto so...plus why not get a new tajima...then went to Canadian tire yesterday and this happened


----------



## Brutus

Dustincoc said:


> You trust your life to a $16 fall arrest lanyard from Canadian Tire?:no:


It's the same one that I am sure many on here have used/are using.

It is CSA/ANSI approved. It was on clearance from 75$ down to $16... probably because they were just trying to get rid of it.

Now, if you want to send me the money so I can buy a full priced set up.... by all means. :thumbsup:


----------



## Spencer

heavy_d said:


> My first finish blade!
> 
> View attachment 96709


Dewalt blades are not the highest end blade but they do pretty well and cut for an amazingly long time. We bought a new dewalt slider for the shop and it had the dewalt blade on it. Lasted twice as long as my freuds before it needed sharpened. I was impressed with the longevity. You will be happy with it.


----------



## Dustincoc

Brutus said:


> It's the same one that I am sure many on here have used/are using.
> 
> It is CSA/ANSI approved. It was on clearance from 75$ down to $16... probably because they were just trying to get rid of it.
> 
> Now, if you want to send me the money so I can buy a full priced set up.... by all means. :thumbsup:



Marked down to $16 is good, I thought it's regular price was $16. Good deal.


----------



## CCCo.

[email protected]#e said:


> Grip wore out on my stilletto


That must have put in alot of nails huh? I've never seen a worn out grip :blink:

I think mine would come up missing before I ever wore it out ...

-


----------



## JT Wood

CCCo. said:


> That must have put in alot of nails huh? I've never seen a worn out grip :blink:
> 
> I think mine would come up missing before I ever wore it out ...
> 
> -


mine is worn out too. apparently on the t-bone, I have to send it in to get re gripped there is no replacement. It may just get a hockey tape grip:laughing:


----------



## [email protected]#e

CCCo. said:


> That must have put in alot of nails huh? I've never seen a worn out grip :blink:
> 
> I think mine would come up missing before I ever wore it out ...
> 
> -


It's funny I was thinking about that. Like how pounds of nails does everybody think they've pounded in there career. Would it be crazy to think a few thousand? 

I sent my old one out for regripping. Gonna give it to one of my guys. He wants one but can't get over the $300 hump. Figure he's made me at least that much


----------



## Brutus

[email protected]#e said:


> It's funny I was thinking about that. Like how pounds of nails does everybody think they've pounded in there career. Would it be crazy to think a few thousand?
> 
> I sent my old one out for regripping. Gonna give it to one of my guys. He wants one but can't get over the $300 hump. Figure he's made me at least that much


You can get them for about half of that on ebay these days.


----------



## [email protected]#e

Brutus said:


> You can get them for about half of that on ebay these days.


That would of been handy to know Wednesday before the nail truck showed up


----------



## woodworkbykirk

Brutus said:


> Resisted.... kind of..
> 
> Only bought two things!
> 
> A 12" speed square. 10$ at wal mart??! Who knew they carried them.
> 
> A fall arrest lanyard from Canadian Tire. $16+ tax. On sale, last one. Boo ya.



you mean the lanyards i told you about a month ago. i have one. only wish it had the large d hook on it for clipping onto staging


----------



## Brutus

[email protected]#e said:


> That would of been handy to know Wednesday before the nail truck showed up


Ooof, that sucks! Sorry, mate.



woodworkbykirk said:


> you mean the lanyards i told you about a month ago. i have one. only wish it had the large d hook on it for clipping onto staging



Yea. I went over the Princess Auto after to look for ropes/carabiners. They had nothing. Not even a 5000 Lb sling.


----------



## CCCo.

I buy ALOT off ebay - but rarely see you guys mention it.

I know I have saved alot of money watching ebay, and watching clearance sale's from various suppliers.

I have never used amazon ... not one time.
I always seem to find a better price elsewhere ... but see it (amazon) mentioned alot ... different strokes I guess 

-


----------



## Brutus

CCCo. said:


> I buy ALOT off ebay - but rarely see you guys mention it.
> 
> I know I have saved alot of money watching ebay, and watching clearance sale's from various suppliers.
> 
> I have never used amazon ... not one time.
> I always seem to find a better price elsewhere ... but see it (amazon) mentioned alot ... different strokes I guess
> 
> -


I buy a lot of stuff on eBay. However, the tool selection is usually better for US guys. Shipping to Canada sucks. Amazon.com doesn't ship tools to Canada, and their Canadian counter part is the same price as buying at HD or Rona.


----------



## Youngin'

The local prices in Canada are ridiculous unless you buy used. I've found a few deals on amazon. I'll only buy off eBay if it's in Canada or the shipping from the US doesn't outweigh the local price.

EDIT: I was thinking about some of the tools I see on Kijiji and wonder where they were stolen from. No case, charger, or battery, and a copy/paste description from the home depot site.


----------



## Brutus

Youngin' said:


> The local prices in Canada are ridiculous unless you buy used. I've found a few deals on amazon. I'll only buy off eBay if it's in Canada or the shipping from the US doesn't outweigh the local price.
> 
> EDIT: I was thinking about some of the tools I see on Kijiji and wonder where they were stolen from. No case, charger, or battery, and a copy/paste description from the home depot site.


You also have to ask them US shippers on eBay to use USPS, other wise, you are going to be paying massive import fees.

Anytime someone has shipped Fedex or UPS to me from the US, I have had to pay up to 30$ in import fees. And then that usually brings it up to the price of buying local.


----------



## Youngin'

Between the brokerage fees and their awful delivery service I'd rather never use UPS if I can help it. Unfortunately that seems to be all Amazon Canada uses. At least you have the option of free shipping from them.


----------



## Driftweed

Sw rep: it comes with a free shirt

Me: say no more.


----------



## Rich D.

Driftweed said:


> Sw rep: it comes with a free shirt
> 
> Me: say no more.


Thats justifiable. :laughing:


----------



## Brutus

Driftweed said:


> Me: say no more.
> 
> View attachment 96804



hint hint wink wink nudge nudge.

ya know what I mean!? 

SAY. NO. MORE. SIR.


----------



## Driftweed

What he didn't tell me was all the accesories i could buy for that rig...

Must..stay..away..from...the store..oh who am i kidding? I'll be there each payday haha


----------



## Spencer

Bet it won't be that shiny for very long...


----------



## kambrooks




----------



## Driftweed

Is it a bad thing i spend 30 minutes wiping it off after each paintjob?


----------



## steex

I knew a painter who got caught wiping one off in a customer's bathroom once.


----------



## dkillianjr

You are gonna love those clamps Kam! I just bought a set myself, but the place didn't have the pliers. Those are deffinetly needed!


Dave


----------



## hammer7896

Dave check out Hartville Tool. They have the pliers and clamps


----------



## CCCo.

Ebay has them ... you don't even have to leave your seat :thumbsup:

-


----------



## jlsconstruction

CanningCustom said:


> $6200


That's not bad. Ramp or barn doors?


----------



## Youngin'

I've been eying up laser tapes on ebay. I am so very tempted. Anyone have one?

Not so much a tool but I would like to get a decent GPS with lifetime maps and traffic. The city is paving new highways and roads so fast that maps become useless after a while and trying to find a new development in unfamiliar-ville outside the city is a pain when the roads aren't even on a map yet.


----------



## Calidecks

Youngin' said:


> I've been eying up laser tapes on ebay. I am so very tempted. Anyone have one?
> 
> Not so much a tool but I would like to get a decent GPS with lifetime maps and traffic. The city is paving new highways and roads so fast that maps become useless after a while and trying to find a new development in unfamiliar-ville outside the city is a pain when the roads aren't even on a map yet.


Lieca d5 with 4 times zoom viewfinder so you can see it outdoors. 

They are great for crown, also


----------



## CanningCustom

jlsconstruction said:


> That's not bad. Ramp or barn doors?


Ramp on this one. With 15amp inlet and 4 receptacles in side


----------



## Youngin'

Californiadecks said:


> Lieca d5 with 4 times zoom viewfinder so you can see it outdoors.
> 
> They are great for crown, also


I imagine it's gotta be good for crown. Trying to max out your standout with a tape just to have it flop is frustrating. Those Leica lasers are pretty pricey, at least in Canada. I like them but I don't think I can justify the cost. I was thinking of starting small, the Bosch GLR225 seems to have good reviews.


----------



## Calidecks

Youngin' said:


> I imagine it's gotta be good for crown. Trying to max out your standout with a tape just to have it flop is frustrating. Those Leica lasers are pretty pricey, at least in Canada. I like them but I don't think I can justify the cost. I was thinking of starting small, the Bosch GLR225 seems to have good reviews.


The bosch is a great laser. I do a lot of estimates on decks that I wouldn't let my worst enemy walk out on, so as much as I hated spending the 500 bucks I bought the leica d5


----------



## EricBrancard

Youngin' said:


> I imagine it's gotta be good for crown. Trying to max out your standout with a tape just to have it flop is frustrating. Those Leica lasers are pretty pricey, at least in Canada. I like them but I don't think I can justify the cost. I was thinking of starting small, the Bosch GLR225 seems to have good reviews.


I've got a Bosch. Works great. I use it for all my crown now.


----------



## m1911

Youngin' said:


> I've been eying up laser tapes on ebay. I am so very tempted. Anyone have one?
> 
> Not so much a tool but I would like to get a decent GPS with lifetime maps and traffic. The city is paving new highways and roads so fast that maps become useless after a while and trying to find a new development in unfamiliar-ville outside the city is a pain when the roads aren't even on a map yet.


Check out the Hilti PD40. I use mine for crown all the time.


----------



## Clarke Carpentry

Another vote for the Bosch. Great for estimates.

Also for GPS, the Garmin Nuvi 3597LMTHD is awesome. It's like $350 but worth it.


----------



## Rustbucket

I have the Hilti PD40, and I love it! I chose this model for its accuracy and durability. 

That being said, if I were to buy one today, I would not choose a Hilti. For general purpose interior and exterior work, the Leica D5 would be my choice. A viewfinder is an absolute must outside, and this model has a lot of features not found on the Hilti. 

If I were just using basic functions indoors, I think the Bosch is a good choice. When I picked up my Hilti, the Bosch did not measure in running inches. Only feet-inches. This was s deal killer. Plus, the price seemed too good to be true compared to other professional tools, so I suspected poor accuracy and durability. Well, Bosch has since fixed the running inch problem, and the other two appear to be unwarranted. I have seen them around and don't hear any complaints. I even bought one for my dad and helped him hang crown in his kitchen. 

The problem with Hilti is that they're not keeping up with technology. The one you can buy today is exactly like the one I bought 4-5 years ago, and is quite outdated.


----------



## john5mt

I've got that hilti too. Love it. Use it a lot when I am siding alone.


----------



## svronthmve

Rustbucket said:


> I have the Hilti PD40, and I love it! I chose this model for its accuracy and durability.
> 
> That being said, if I were to buy one today, I would not choose a Hilti. For general purpose interior and exterior work, the Leica D5 would be my choice. A viewfinder is an absolute must outside, and this model has a lot of features not found on the Hilti.
> 
> If I were just using basic functions indoors, I think the Bosch is a good choice. When I picked up my Hilti, the Bosch did not measure in running inches. Only feet-inches. This was s deal killer. Plus, the price seemed too good to be true compared to other professional tools, so I suspected poor accuracy and durability. Well, Bosch has since fixed the running inch problem, and the other two appear to be unwarranted. I have seen them around and don't hear any complaints. I even bought one for my dad and helped him hang crown in his kitchen.
> 
> The problem with Hilti is that they're not keeping up with technology. The one you can buy today is exactly like the one I bought 4-5 years ago, and is quite outdated.


Just out of curiosity... Why would it be a problem only doing test-inches without the running inches? Doesn't seem like it would be a huge problem to quickly convert.


----------



## Leo G

I like running inches myself. I don't want to convert when I can have the tool just spit it out for me. Just another way to make a conversion mistake.


----------



## Rustbucket

svronthmve said:


> Just out of curiosity... Why would it be a problem only doing test-inches without the running inches? Doesn't seem like it would be a huge problem to quickly convert.


Not a "problem", but it's faster using inches, and every time I can avoid doing a conversion, I do. Less chance of mistakes.


----------



## svronthmve

Rustbucket said:


> Not a "problem", but it's faster using inches, and every time I can avoid doing a conversion, I do. Less chance of mistakes.


I can respect that!


----------



## mbryan

HARRY304E said:


>


Mad at me for calling the thief's bastards?


----------



## m1911

Leo G said:


> I like running inches myself. I don't want to convert when I can have the tool just spit it out for me. Just another way to make a conversion mistake.


I use metric measurements on the laser, along with a metric tape when doing interior crown, trim, etc. Makes it easier than reading fractions, and less errors on my part.


----------



## Leo G

oh...here we go again.


----------



## Rustbucket

m1911 said:


> I use metric measurements on the laser, along with a metric tape when doing interior crown, trim, etc. Makes it easier than reading fractions, and less errors on my part.


Hmmm... I wonder if Jimmy Carter does the same when he's working on those Habitat for Humanity houses?


----------



## Youngin'

I managed to grab a Bosch GLR225 off of eBay for $90. It was a good deal and I couldn't pass it up. I haven't had a chance to play with too much crown but there's some coming up in the next while, I'm sure it'll pay for itself in lack of frustration.


----------



## Tylerwalker32

Youngin' said:


> I managed to grab a Bosch GLR225 off of eBay for $90. It was a good deal and I couldn't pass it up. I haven't had a chance to play with too much crown but there's some coming up in the next while, I'm sure it'll pay for itself in lack of frustration.


I bought the Bosch one they sell at HD last week for 60 bucks to use on a crown job. That thing was a lifesaver.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Got me self the Grex. Only the p635 but it should be vastly better than my bostitch. It shots a little longer pin which is nice too.


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO

BCConstruction said:


> Got me self the Grex. Only the p635 but it should be vastly better than my bostitch. It shots a little longer pin which is nice too.


I have the very same one. Top notch. I've used both the Grex and Bostitch. The safety on the Bostitch is kinda weird. I was on a ladder pinning up some tiny rosette trim "cookies" on a ceiling and grab the gun, both safety paddle and trigger at the same time. Shot a pin right into my thumb. On the Grex, however, it's much more "idiot" proof. It also feels like a nicer tool and sinks longer pins deeper.


----------



## Youngin'

BCConstruction said:


> Got me self the Grex. Only the p635 but it should be vastly better than my bostitch. It shots a little longer pin which is nice too.


I love using those guns. The painter likes them too. The only issue I had was the safety trigger. The spring is prone to breaking with heavy use.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

NINZAN STUDIO said:


> I have the very same one. Top notch. I've used both the Grex and Bostitch. The safety on the Bostitch is kinda weird. I was on a ladder pinning up some tiny rosette trim "cookies" on a ceiling and grab the gun, both safety paddle and trigger at the same time. Shot a pin right into my thumb. On the Grex, however, it's much more "idiot" proof. It also feels like a nicer tool and sinks longer pins deeper.


I know what you mean. I have had quite a few strays come from the bostich my self. Lucky none at my face but it is dangerous if your not careful with it and it should be like that. Did notice the grex is much harder to get into this situation. 

I'm the painter on this job so I'm def happy it's not gonna leave any marks in the trim. The bostich leaves dents in everything I use it on.


----------



## Rustbucket

I have that same Grex as well. It's a pleasure to use. Much quieter than my Ridgid.


----------



## Clarke Carpentry

Got a new to me 3hp 3ph Unisaw today. :clap:

Stopped off at Woodcraft to pick up a Forrest WWII blade for it and almost walked out with a Jessem Master Lift router table. :blink:


----------



## Leo G

You have 3 phase power or you gonna run a converter.


----------



## Clarke Carpentry

I have 3 phase. I'm lucky as the building used to be an old factory so I have all kinds of power supplies available.


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO

BCConstruction said:


> I know what you mean. I have had quite a few strays come from the bostich my self. Lucky none at my face but it is dangerous if your not careful with it and it should be like that. Did notice the grex is much harder to get into this situation.
> 
> I'm the painter on this job so I'm def happy it's not gonna leave any marks in the trim. The bostich leaves dents in everything I use it on.


Something else...don't over oil these pin guns. It's very easy to do so (don't ask me how I know) and next thing you know it's spraying black snot out with each pin. I now do a micro drop every 3rd or 4th time I pull it out.


----------



## Clarke Carpentry

Got it hooked up and holy crap does it run soooo much nicer than my Bosch 4100. 

Trying to decide if upgrading the unifence to a Beisemeyer is worth it or not.


----------



## Leo G

For general use the Beisemeyer is the best bet. But the Unifence certainly has its advantages. I have 2 saws and one of each fence.


----------



## Clarke Carpentry

Are the rails compatible or do I need to replace them with the Beisemeyer set?


----------



## Leo G

Not compatible


----------



## Clarke Carpentry

Leo G said:


> Not compatible


Somehow I just knew they wouldn't be. :laughing:


----------



## Leo G

Imagine that :laughing:


----------



## Calidecks

Grex and cadex are made by the same company. I bought the cadex because it will shoot 2" pins. It will also shoot both headed and headless. Not sure about the grex.


----------



## Leo G

21ga are headed pins. I've never seen a 23ga with a head.


----------



## Calidecks

Leo G said:


> 21ga are headed pins. I've never seen a 23ga with a head.


I bought a cadex gun that came with both. You have to scrape it with your nail to feel the head. Here's a link

http://www.amazon.com/CADEX-Gauge-Slight-Headed-Nails/dp/B000P0Y7JU


----------



## Leo G

Alrighty then.....

http://youtu.be/


----------



## Calidecks

:laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Using the Grex today and its nice but my Bostitch seems to leave a smaller hole. I would say that the grex needs filling but the Bostich is close to not needing filling. I'm keeping it as the little green nib bit is nice as it don't Marctge surface as much. I think this gun will pay of more in hardwoods. 

On the left is the Bostitch hole and on the right the Grex.


----------



## Spencer

I have been thoroughly unimpressed with my greenbuddy. Doesn't do jack with 2" brads. Shoots good for 1-5/8. I can't figure out what everyone is talking about on the hole size. If it is smaller it isn't enough to make any real difference. The hole can't get any smaller than the nail head and that is what my bostich is doing.

I think this whole grex thing might just be the latest fad. Its what all the cool kids are doing so word is getting around. Time will tell but I don't think they are all they're being cracked up to be. You could buy 3 guns for the price of a grex. Then again, I may just have got a lemon. Reviews like yours will tell the real story.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Spencer said:


> I have been thoroughly unimpressed with my greenbuddy. Doesn't do jack with 2" brads. Shoots good for 1-5/8. I can't figure out what everyone is talking about on the hole size. If it is smaller it isn't enough to make any real difference. The hole can't get any smaller than the nail head and that is what my bostich is doing.
> 
> I think this whole grex thing might just be the latest fad. Its what all the cool kids are doing so word is getting around. Time will tell but I don't think they are all they're being cracked up to be. You could buy 3 guns for the price of a grex. Then again, I may just have got a lemon. Reviews like yours will tell the real story.


It's def a nice gun. If I ignore the fact I leaves a hole almost twice the size for the same gauge pin then its a great gun, quieter, more ergonomic, better safety, smaller than the Bostich, shots longer pins etc etc 

But I did figure out the tips kind of fit the Bostitch. They would . The Bostitch would need a little grind down on the tip to accept them but I may do that.


----------



## JR Shepstone

Had to get the suspender loops for my Occy's...

And picked up a Mullan Reel while at training.


----------



## Clarke Carpentry

Picked up Stabilia jamber set today.

Also took a look at a Delta joiner and a crap ton of clamps I'm going to pick up tomorrow morning for tree fiddy.

Same guy has a Leigh dovetail jig in really good condition and wants $250 for it. Not sure whether to go for it or not.


----------



## Rustbucket

Spencer said:


> I have been thoroughly unimpressed with my greenbuddy. Doesn't do jack with 2" brads. Shoots good for 1-5/8. I can't figure out what everyone is talking about on the hole size. If it is smaller it isn't enough to make any real difference. The hole can't get any smaller than the nail head and that is what my bostich is doing.
> 
> I think this whole grex thing might just be the latest fad. Its what all the cool kids are doing so word is getting around. Time will tell but I don't think they are all they're being cracked up to be. You could buy 3 guns for the price of a grex. Then again, I may just have got a lemon. Reviews like yours will tell the real story.


Exchange it or return it.


----------



## HerbyHardwood

Rustbucket said:


> Exchange it or return it.


I dunno me and my father bought a grex years ago and we loved it .. They are pricey though like you said maybe you got a lemon... I've gotten a few lemons main one that comes to mind is my fien multi-master tool ... 1st one crapped out and I'm constantly having issues with the second 1


----------



## HerbyHardwood

Quoted wrong person - apologizes


----------



## Spencer

HerbyHardwood said:


> I dunno me and my father bought a grex years ago and we loved it .. They are pricey though like you said maybe you got a lemon... I've gotten a few lemons main one that comes to mind is my fien multi-master tool ... 1st one crapped out and I'm constantly having issues with the second 1


Funny I've got a fein that is a PIA as well. Bad switch in it makes it go on and off. Have to bang it on the ground sometimes. I've had mine to long for it to matter but just out of curiosity did you have any luck with getting it replaced?


----------



## HerbyHardwood

Spencer said:


> Funny I've got a fein that is a PIA as well. Bad switch in it makes it go on and off. Have to bang it on the ground sometimes. I've had mine to long for it to matter but just out of curiosity did you have any luck with getting it replaced?


It's to late the problem wasn't to bad till it got older


----------



## duburban

BCConstruction said:


> Using the Grex today and its nice but my Bostitch seems to leave a smaller hole. I would say that the grex needs filling but the Bostich is close to not needing filling. I'm keeping it as the little green nib bit is nice as it don't Marctge surface as much. I think this gun will pay of more in hardwoods.
> 
> On the left is the Bostitch hole and on the right the Grex.
> 
> 
> View attachment 97403
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 97404
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 97409
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 97410
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 97411



whats the role of the 23g nailer? are you using it just for shoe molding? i get mine out for rare occasions and would use my 18 even on the shoe. what can i really do with this thing?


----------



## ArtisanRemod

I use mine all the time for under cab light trims, scribe moldings, etc


----------



## WilsonRMDL

I use a 23ga a lot when we do finished wall panels to hold them until the glue dries. 18ga will bubble the veneer sometimes around the nail hole, 23ga doesn't


----------



## Clarke Carpentry

Great for returns.


----------



## Leo G

Those little pins have amazing grip and holding power. If you shot one in at an angle you can shoot another in the same hole at the opposite angle and its got more holding power than an 18ga and the hole is still tiny.

I use them for prefinished trim on cabinets, I use them mostly as clamps when I'm building stuff with raw wood, until the glue dries. The one thing I haven't used them for is putting up crown on sheetrock. But I also only have a gun that will shoot 1" pins. If I had 2" pins I might try it with some caulk as adhesive.

The nails are amazingly stiff


----------



## Calidecks

Leo G said:


> Those little pins have amazing grip and holding power. If you shot one in at an angle you can shoot another in the same hole at the opposite angle and its got more holding power than an 18ga and the hole is still tiny.
> 
> I use them for prefinished trim on cabinets, I use them mostly as clamps when I'm building stuff with raw wood, until the glue dries. The one thing I haven't used them for is putting up crown on sheetrock. But I also only have a gun that will shoot 1" pins. If I had 2" pins I might try it with some caulk as adhesive.
> 
> The nails are amazingly stiff


A Stitch nail


----------



## Leo G

Usually stitch nailing leaves 2 holes as you cross the nails. I make "V"s with a single hole. But either way, it's a good strong nailing practice.


----------



## Calidecks

Leo G said:


> Usually stitch nailing leaves 2 holes as you cross the nails. I make "V"s with a single hole. But either way, it's a good strong nailing practice.


I've never thought of using the same nail hole for two nails that's a good idea


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Leo G said:


> Usually stitch nailing leaves 2 holes as you cross the nails. I make "V"s with a single hole. But either way, it's a good strong nailing practice.


I know the move:blink: one pin angles in and with out moving the gun tip reangle the gun and fire away:clap:


----------



## Clarke Carpentry

Leo G said:


> Are we going to have enough time for that :whistling


:laughing: FU.

Probably not. :sad:


----------



## Clarke Carpentry

Aaron Berk said:


> Nice score on all those clamps Clarke! :clap:
> 
> I picked up a ton of the Stanleys back when BigLots was selling them all off. Super cheep and they work like a champ.
> 
> Love the big over molded grip.


Yeah, that was too good a deal to pass up. It's practically $100 for 2 Bessey K bodies.


----------



## FlyFishRI

I have made some purchases and have come to the conclusion that I am now addicted to titanium. It started with a Stiletto 10oz two days ago and it is going down hill fast. Went to get the cats paw today and they didn't have it in stock so I grabbed a 14 so I wouldn't leave empty handed. Now I still need to order the cats paw.


----------



## Brutus

FlyFishRI said:


> I have made some purchases and have come to the conclusion that I am now addicted to titanium. It started with a Stiletto TrimBone 2 days ago and it is going down hill fast. Went to get the cats paw today and they didn't have it in stock so I grabbed a 14 so I wouldn't leave empty handed. Now I still need to order the cats paw.


Wait.

You have the Trim bone?

Or are you talking the 10 oz wooden handle?

Trimbone is a different monster all itself... and I am waiting for that to be released.


----------



## jlsconstruction

Is a trim bone a mini tibone?


----------



## Brutus

jlsconstruction said:


> Is a trim bone a mini tibone?


http://www.stiletto.com/images/reviews/2010/Trimbone_Chas-Hud_all.pdf


----------



## FlyFishRI

Sorry about that, you are correct. How pissed did you get when you thought I had one?:whistling

I don't drink, but I will poor a glass of scotch for you.


----------



## jlsconstruction

Brutus said:


> http://www.stiletto.com/images/reviews/2010/Trimbone_Chas-Hud_all.pdf


I'll have to get one. When is its release date? I like the nail puller in the bottom of the handle


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Brutus said:


> *Wait.
> 
> You have the Trim bone*?
> 
> Or are you talking the 10 oz wooden handle?:no:
> 
> Trimbone is a different monster all itself... and I am waiting for that to be released.


_What_ I want one too:blink:


----------



## FlyFishRI

jlsconstruction said:


> I'll have to get one. When is its release date? I like the nail puller in the bottom of the handle


Being able to pull nails with it at all is a nice feature compared to the hickory handled ones. :laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

FlyFishRI said:


> I don't drink, but I will poor a glass of scotch for you.


I don't drink either :no: pour me a double:whistling


----------



## jlsconstruction

FlyFishRI said:


> Being able to pull nails with it at all is a nice feature compared to the hickory handled ones. :laughing:


I have a tibone and love the thing. I hardly actually hammer anything so it being light hanging on my bags is worth every penny.


----------



## Brutus

Did someone say TiBone hammering?


----------



## Brutus

jlsconstruction said:


> I'll have to get one. When is its release date? I like the nail puller in the bottom of the handle



It was supposed to be summer 2011

But apparently that ain't happening... :laughing:

I wonder what happened to their speed square and utility knife, too.... :blink:


----------



## jlsconstruction

Brutus said:


> Did someone say TiBone hammering?
> 
> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EiaNGTrG8bA">YouTube Link</a>


16 commons?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Brutus,,,, They let you smoke in the pubs up there?


----------



## FlyFishRI

I want a TiBone but don't do as much framing as I would like so I opted for the 14oz hickory. Probably could have saved a few bucks and got just a 12 for general use.

I would like to get on a framing crew, I actually enjoy the work but unfortunately have not done enough of it to build much skill. We would get a small framing job then by the time I was rolling it would be done and we wouldn't have another one for months. Hard to learn that way. Most everyone around here though seems to want to hire the guys that have already been taught where as I want to be a great employee for someone that is a good teacher. A paycheck isn't all I want out of this, the learning is worth far more to me.

Sorry about the off topic rant, back to the tools. Boy do I like to buy tools...:thumbup:


----------



## Clarke Carpentry

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Brutus,,,, They let you smoke in the pubs up there?


I'd give anything for a pub I could smoke in.


----------



## Brutus

jlsconstruction said:


> 16 commons?


16 common brights. yup.



Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Brutus,,,, They let you smoke in the pubs up there?



Nah. One province over you can, as long as you are on a patio. Doesn't matter if the patio is covered or connected to the building. Just have to be on the patio.

We're technically not even supposed to smoke at work. But no one gives a crap.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

It's like getting Draconian:blink:Our bars are all sanitary zones too. But we have 4 Irish pubs all owned by the same guy and he lets his guest smoke:thumbsup: See the law went into effect about 7 years ago and there has been 3 tickets given out:blink: and the bar doesn't get the ticket the person smoking gets it. Bill doesn't care:laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

StrongTower said:


> Got a 96" Stabila and a couple new festool plug-it cords. Patiently awaiting the Carvex


I paid for my carvex a while back and they won't let me take it. They got the things there to look at. Timing couldn't have been better though as I have a pergola to do and a lot of cuts so my cordless wont cut it. The accessories kit is sweet. That's a must have with that jigsaw.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

BCConstruction said:


> I have a pergola to do and a lot of cuts so my cordless wont cut it.


I think it's time to send that cordless passed the west coast:whistling


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I think it's time to send that cordless passed the west coast:whistling


You aint getting that lol. its one of my best tools.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I've been clean and sober for over 2 weeks now:thumbsup:


I fell off the starboard side today:blink:
MakitaBTW450


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

BCConstruction said:


> You aint getting that lol. its one of my best tools.


You don't need it anymore because you have a nice green&black one:whistling


----------



## SDel Prete

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I fell off the starboard side today:blink:
> MakitaBTW450


Sweet bedspread


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

SDel Prete said:


> Sweet bedspread


No man:no: it's a curtain :thumbsup:


----------



## Clarke Carpentry

SDel Prete said:


> Sweet bedspread


That'll be his shirt.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

No, I swear it's a curtain.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

Clarke Carpentry said:


> That'll be his shirt.


Bet it;s his girlfriends underware


----------



## Clarke Carpentry

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> No, I swear it's a curtain.


It's ok man, you can tell us about your loud shirt problem. We're all friends here.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

Clarke Carpentry said:


> It's ok man, you can tell us about your loud shirt problem. We're all friends here.


DWB.... Your serve....


----------



## jlsconstruction

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I fell off the starboard side today:blink:
> MakitaBTW450


That'll pit some lags in


----------



## svronthmve

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> No man:no: it's a curtain :thumbsup:


Sure it is! :no: 
:laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> DWB.... Your serve....


This is about the new made in Japan ½" impact wrench not the background I put it on
Now I shall have some beer, poke and Takoyaki:tt2:


----------



## CanningCustom

Randy let me know that works, ive had my eye on that as well


----------



## woodworkbykirk

the curtain or the impact... .. i hve a feeling that curtain is actually Rex's girlfriends underwear


----------



## skillman

New floor nailer fell off shelf .


----------



## Brutus

CanningCustom said:


> Randy let me know that works, ive had my eye on that as well


We got one.

Slick. :thumbup:


----------



## Youngin'

I went into HD to grab a jab saw. Came out with a jab saw, husky 20 oz hammer, some metal framed safety glasses and a Milwaukee flashlight. 

I definitely need the jab saw. I lost my general use hammer in an attic so I kind of need the hammer. My current glasses are scratched bad but I didn't need to buy a $15 pair. I definitely didn't need the flashlight. 

Could of been a much more expensive day, could also have been cheaper.


----------



## Leo G

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Water never lies :blink:


Frozen water does :blink:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

I picked it up for 159$ at the local woodcraft store, about the same as on Amazon.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Leo G said:


> Frozen water does :blink:


Frozen water is called ice:blink: and I don't have a ice level:laughing:


----------



## heavy_d

Had to wait for the wife yesterday while she got her hair did so I wandered into Lowes. Got a propane torch and some 220 grit discs for my sander. Maybe not confession worthy but its always something.


----------



## Randy Bush

Leo G said:


> Frozen water does :blink:


That's why you are suppose to use spring water.:whistling


----------



## Rustbucket

Went into Rockler and picked up a couple of Triton Multi-Stands (similar to Rockwell JawStand) for $32 each. I'll use them for for additional support for my miter saw extensions until I build some lighter folding legs, and it looks like they could come in handy for holding doors and outfeed support for the table saw. May end up being garage ornamentation, but I figure for the price I'll give them a shot and see what I can do with them.


----------



## steex

If you fill your water level out of the mystery water that the masons are using in the middle of winter, and they haven't stirred it in a while, the unevenly mixed chemicals in there will be enough to make that water lie right to your face.


----------



## FlyFishRI

heavy_d said:


> Had to wait for the wife yesterday while she got her hair did so I wandered into Lowes. Got a propane torch and some 220 grit discs for my sander. Maybe not confession worthy but its always something.


She probably spent $90 (usd) on her hair and all you got was some sanding disks? Man, we need to work on that!


I just bought the Complete Book of Framing. It is a learning tool so it doesn't really count.


----------



## Leo G

Not exactly a woodworking tool. But I needed to buy a printer for the shop. I'd just about had it with my antiquated setup I've been using over the years. Couple of days ago it cost me a 1/2 hour to get a few sheets printed out and then the next day it cost me an hour to get 2 sheets printed out. That's it, done.

Bought a wireless Epson WF3520, great reviews. Lets see how it likes to eat dust. My other HP has been in the shop for 8 years and the printer itself never missed a beat. Just trying to get it to print from my laptop through the router and an older Pentium IV 500 MHz system with Win98 was like biting nails.

So far only printed a few pages. But I can print from the laptop and from the smartphone, so all is good.


----------



## FlyFishRI

Think my mother just bought the same one I believe. She said several people at best buy suggested it including the rep for Apple products. 

Actually, she must have got the 2520 because I believe she only paid $80. Seems like a good printer, I may grab one myself.


----------



## Leo G

I think the 2520 is a 3 in 1, not a 4 in 1. So it's probably missing the FAX machine. A bunch of companies still send me my invoices by FAX and as long as I have one I'm not going to argue that it could come by email.


----------



## PrestigeR&D

Let us know how long the ink lasts.......that's one area I was concerned with . I bought my HP 8500A printer about 2 years ago.....finally had to get ink for it.....:laughing:. Now I don't print a lot but I can tell you i went through 2 .2 reams of paper before I had to get the ink - $78.00 for the Xl cartridges (refilled cartridges) 


I was talking to a computer tech the other day and he told me that printers have become less costly because the hardware portion has been removed from the printer . Now the printer is getting all that information/hardware usage from the PC .....rather interesting......



Welcome to the wireless printing world Lee.......:thumbsup: I love it...


B,


----------



## FlyFishRI

Ah ok, I should probably spend the extra coin for the fax. I am not sure how long the ink lasts but my mom said it is pretty inexpensive compared to others.


----------



## Carpenter eyes

Dont know how accurate yet but im gonna give it the ol college try on a few things


----------



## Leo G

PrestigeR&D said:


> Let us know how long the ink lasts.......that's one area I was concerned with . I bought my HP 8500A printer about 2 years ago.....finally had to get ink for it.....:laughing:. Now I don't print a lot but I can tell you i went through 2 .2 reams of paper before I had to get the ink - $78.00 for the Xl cartridges (refilled cartridges)
> 
> 
> I was talking to a computer tech the other day and he told me that printers have become less costly because the hardware portion has been removed from the printer . Now the printer is getting all that information/hardware usage from the PC .....rather interesting......
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the wireless printing world Lee.......:thumbsup: I love it...
> 
> 
> B,


Been wireless for years. It's just been a pain in the shop because of the antiquated computer


----------



## Spencer

Carpenter eyes said:


> Dont know how accurate yet but im gonna give it the ol college try on a few things
> 
> View attachment 97835


I just hate looking at anything with the name Kobalt on it. Gag. :no: Hope it works out for you.


----------



## Dustincoc

Carpenter eyes said:


> Dont know how accurate yet but im gonna give it the ol college try on a few things
> 
> View attachment 97835


I sw that was on sale. I checked out the display unit, seemed a little high priced ar $80, but what do I know.


----------



## FlyFishRI

Spencer said:


> I just hate looking at anything with the name Kobalt on it. Gag. :no: Hope it works out for you.


I had a pair of Kobalt linemens pliers that I bought quite a few years ago, really liked them. When I got bit and realized the rubber had worn through on the bottom of the handle, I brought them back to exchange them and was sad to see they had been replaced with a crappy feeling model. I kept the old ones and just put tape on them and use them mostly for general use now.


----------



## Leo G

PrestigeR&D said:


> Let us know how long the ink lasts.......that's one area I was concerned with . I bought my HP 8500A printer about 2 years ago.....finally had to get ink for it.....:laughing:. Now I don't print a lot but I can tell you i went through 2 .2 reams of paper before I had to get the ink - $78.00 for the Xl cartridges (refilled cartridges)
> 
> 
> I was talking to a computer tech the other day and he told me that printers have become less costly because the hardware portion has been removed from the printer . Now the printer is getting all that information/hardware usage from the PC .....rather interesting......
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the wireless printing world Lee.......:thumbsup: I love it...
> 
> 
> B,


They removed the guts years ago. But now they have to put them back in because with wireless you don't even need a computer. And I don't have one connected to the new one.

Hopefully it'll be a while before I know how much ink it uses. I guess the initial prime takes a good amount, it comes with real cartridges, you know, full ones. Plus I doubt I'll keep track. I don't care. Push a button, it prints. I'm happy.


----------



## moorewarner

FlyFishRI said:


> You're right. I guess I have just had trust issues with laser products. I still would never trust a laser on a saw but man, these things are growing on me.


The Kapax laser might change your mind.


----------



## JR Shepstone

Got it!

Was listed as $191 in the store, but showed up for $127 on the Lowe's app. 

Paid $135 (w/ tax) out the door.


----------



## JR Shepstone

Carpenter eyes said:


> Dont know how accurate yet but im gonna give it the ol college try on a few things


How much did you pay? Doesn't HD have the Bosch for $79 still?

And not to jump on the bandwagon, but Kobalt tools make me feel skeevy. 

Hope it works out for you.


----------



## Carpenter eyes

Spencer said:


> I just hate looking at anything with the name Kobalt on it. Gag. :no: Hope it works out for you.


So far i found out its 19 feet to my stove. 6 feet from the top of my table to my ceiling


----------



## Carpenter eyes

JR Shepstone said:


> Got it!
> 
> Was listed as $191 in the store, but showed up for $127 on the Lowe's app.
> 
> Paid $135 (w/ tax) out the door.


I just returned that stupid f ing paperweight.


----------



## Spencer

Carpenter eyes said:


> I just returned that stupid f ing paperweight.


At least your honest about it. $127 is to good to be true for a cordless nailer. So what was the deal?


----------



## Carpenter eyes

Spencer said:


> At least your honest about it. $127 is to good to be true for a cordless nailer. So what was the deal?


Charged up the battery, put a fresh fuel cell in it. Nothing but misfires, nails left proud and the cycle rate was awful. I know the fuel was good. Ran about 15 nails through it before i almost smached the thing. Plus no one i work with uses those bostitch FN nails eather


----------



## FlyFishRI

Brand new Kapex near me for just under $1,100. Track saw for $550 also brand new with one section of track. Definitely can't swing the Kapex because I am going to be in the market for another truck soon but damn that track saw is tempting.


----------



## Youngin'

It seems Paslode has cordless nailing down pat but damn are they expensive. I've wondered about the alternatives, anyone else use those bostitch guns?


----------



## Spencer

FlyFishRI said:


> Brand new Kapex near me for just under $1,100. Track saw for $550 also brand new with one section of track. Definitely can't swing the Kapex because I am going to be in the market for another truck soon but damn that track saw is tempting.


Just get the tracksaw and be done with it. I've been trying to resist forever. Soon as the REQ come back on the market its gonna be all over, I just know it...


----------



## Spencer

Youngin' said:


> It seems Paslode has cordless nailing down pat but damn are they expensive. I've wondered about the alternatives, anyone else use those bostitch guns?


Read like 4 posts up. Crap. I'd go senco before bostich. Battery only, no cell. Shoots faster. I'll stick with my paslode. Hasn't failed me yet.


----------



## David7586

Spencer said:


> Just get the tracksaw and be done with it. I've been trying to resist forever. Soon as the REQ come back on the market its gonna be all over, I just know it...


I was looking at that particular deal too (from south shore, Ma) personally, I'd wait for the 55req. I own one and am holding onto it amidst the recall. If you do get the kapex...I would bring a straightedge to check for flatness etc. check the FOG about people commenting about alignments etc.

Edit: oops meant to quote flyfishRI


----------



## MKnAs Dad

PrestigeR&D said:


> Let us know how long the ink lasts.......that's one area I was concerned with . I bought my HP 8500A printer about 2 years ago.....finally had to get ink for it.....:laughing:. Now I don't print a lot but I can tell you i went through 2 .2 reams of paper before I had to get the ink - $78.00 for the Xl cartridges (refilled cartridges)
> 
> 
> I was talking to a computer tech the other day and he told me that printers have become less costly because the hardware portion has been removed from the printer . Now the printer is getting all that information/hardware usage from the PC .....rather interesting......
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the wireless printing world Lee.......:thumbsup: I love it...
> 
> 
> B,





FlyFishRI said:


> Ah ok, I should probably spend the extra coin for the fax. I am not sure how long the ink lasts but my mom said it is pretty inexpensive compared to others.





Leo G said:


> They removed the guts years ago. But now they have to put them back in because with wireless you don't even need a computer. And I don't have one connected to the new one.
> 
> Hopefully it'll be a while before I know how much ink it uses. I guess the initial prime takes a good amount, it comes with real cartridges, you know, full ones. Plus I doubt I'll keep track. I don't care. Push a button, it prints. I'm happy.


Who faxes these days?????


----------



## Leo G

MKnAs Dad said:


> Who faxes these days?????




Most of my suppliers


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Carpenter eyes said:


> So far i found out its 19 feet to my stove. 6 feet from the top of my table to my ceiling


Leo:blink: I've never lived where the water freezes:blink:


----------



## Leo G

Every year. And it's moving water that freezes. And it doesn't really get that cold here either.


----------



## BBuild

FlyFishRI said:


> Brand new Kapex near me for just under $1,100. Track saw for $550 also brand new with one section of track. Definitely can't swing the Kapex because I am going to be in the market for another truck soon but damn that track saw is tempting.


$550 is almost retail for that track saw. If your going to pay that much buy it from a dealer not a pawn shop. That way you'll get a fresh warranty. That thing could be over a year old.


----------



## Rustbucket

BBuild said:


> $550 is almost retail for that track saw. If your going to pay that much buy it from a dealer not a pawn shop. That way you'll get a fresh warranty. That thing could be over a year old.


Actually, that IS retail price for TS 55 EQ. The REQ is only $35 more. I would wait. Either one comes with a 55" rail, so no deal there.


----------



## Spencer

New biscuit joiner got here. PC has the ability you use a "face frame" biscuit that is very small. Very accurate and powerful. This is a big upgrade from the old skill model that is ancient.


----------



## skillman

Went into lowes and ran into max rep . There coming into lowes with there air tool lines . Left there with new framer and roofing gun . Roofing gun will be in few days . Rep took 50 dollars off framer and 30 off roofing gun . Throw in rafter hook and gun fitting for hook up . Plus 5 shirts , 4 gray hats and 4 black hats . :thumbup:


----------



## jlsconstruction

skillman said:


> Went into lowes and ran into max rep . There coming into lowes with there air tool lines . Left there with new framer and roofing gun . Roofing gun will be in few days . Rep took 50 dollars off framer and 30 off roofing gun . Throw in rafter hook and gun fitting for hook up . Plus 5 shirts , 4 gray hats and 4 black hats . :thumbup:


Are they good? I've never seen them.


----------



## StrongTower

The new Max brad nailers are junk compared to the old super finishers. Hopefully it's not across the board.


----------



## Rustbucket

Brian Peters said:


> Our Lowes store has had the Max mailers for a couple of months, I'm curious as to how these new cheap ones hold up. My brother and I bought a few Max nailers maybe ten years ago, paid almost 400.00 then. Now Lowes has them for less than the Paslode! We've been well satisfied with Max by the way...just hope they're not cutting too many corners to sell at Lowes


When I bought my Senco framer I paid about $400. I think I paid that for my Senco SFN40 too. Now they're inexpensive and....cheap. Price went down and took quality with it. To be fair, I haven't used their latest line, so if someone wants to vouch for them, please feel free.


----------



## Rich D.

Cha chingg :thumbsup:


----------



## FlyFishRI

As soon as I can I think I will at least get the Festool Midi vac to use with my tools. The track saw will probably come shortly after that, maybe for Christmas. I was trying to hold off from getting that green in my blood because when I do, I know I will want to replace everything except maybe my cordless stuff with the same brand. Before coming on this site I would have laughed at someone for getting Festool for job site use because I have always looked at them as shop tools.


----------



## D.S.I.

Went all in with the HIDFAST gun this week, been doing enough Azek to justify it I guess. Supplier said just pay it off by the end of the year, nice!


----------



## Aaron Berk

Took delivery of these this week.
Amazon brought me the blade, and Grizzly brought me the new ZCI and the board buddy kit.


----------



## Aaron Berk

Aaron Berk said:


> +2 :thumbsup:
> 
> I've had mine for about....5yrs now. :clap:
> I love it and use it all the time. I'll get you a picture of an awesome jig I built to go with it.


Here it is.
This thing turns biscuit joining into high production mode.
Made for 3/4 stock, can do but joints and miters


----------



## Leo G

Got my 6 x 5 x 4 wye and my 3" blast gate today. The blast gate pops right on the boom extension of the Excalibur and of course the wye will fit into the 6" pipe for my tablesaw. Wee how lazy I am tomorrow if I venture into the shop to put it together.


----------



## Tylerwalker32

Well I cracked today, got myself a new senco angled finish gun. My old Ridgid was giving me problem and I couldn't get it working. Found this guy at lowes and LOVE it.


----------



## SDel Prete

Tylerwalker32 said:


> Well I cracked today, got myself a new senco angled finish gun. My old Ridgid was giving me problem and I couldn't get it working. Found this guy at lowes and LOVE it.


Purdy color. What model is that?


----------



## Tylerwalker32

SDel Prete said:


> Purdy color. What model is that?


Its the 42XP.


----------



## john5mt

Ah ha. 


Now others can see what I was talking about when I was mentioning the new ugly senco color scheme


----------



## SDel Prete

john5mt said:


> Ah ha.
> 
> Now others can see what I was talking about when I was mentioning the new ugly senco color scheme


I like it. It would match my sola levels haha


----------



## FlyFishRI

I left a store that has Festool, Occidental AND Stiletto and only spent $15 on a shirt and plastic Occidental sheath for my chisel. I am damn proud of myself. I passed on the $30 Tajima chalk box and picked up one of the $15 ones at another store that I hit afterwards. 

Tried on a couple pair of the Oxy bags and man oh man, first time trying them with the padded nylon belt and they are SO comfy compared to the non broken in leather. I definitely think I will break and order a set. Luckily I only brought in a $100 bill and they only had right handed sets in stock.

Stiletto, Tajima and Occidental and I am not even a framer. I do have an addition coming up though so I will get to put up a few walls haha. 

To the framers here, I want to take a break from the remodeling stuff (by break I mean long term if things work out) and get in to framing more, would you go for it during winter or just wait until spring? I was thinking spring because more people might be building but during the winter may be a good time to get my foot in the door with someone and get used to working with the crew. I look forward to framing in the rain and snow, I am sick...I know.


----------



## john5mt

Most times the summer is best. Usually there is so little going on in the winter the framers only keep their trusted experienced guys on so they have them the following summer.


----------



## FlyFishRI

Thanks John, appreciate the intel.

Well just my luck, the adjust-to-fit green leather framers aren't available for us southpaws  It as love at first test fit and of course they aren't available. 

My options are the same belt with nylon bags or go with the regular lefty green framers with the leather bags and swap out the leather belt for the 3" nylon belt. Really sucks!


----------



## Calidecks

They say relapse is part of recovery.

I was at my local family owned lumberyard that I regularly do business with and got this whole set up for 379.00

4 - xc batteries
2 - chargers
1 - brushless impact 
1 - brushless drill
2 - cases 

Brand new not reconditioned


----------



## Youngin'

Nice deal! I'm definitely jealous of the impact.


----------



## Spencer

Aaron Berk said:


> Here it is.
> This thing turns biscuit joining into high production mode.
> Made for 3/4 stock, can do but joints and miters


That is sweet. Saw a guy on youtube with something similar. I'm gonna have to look into making a table like that. Just got the PC joiner the other day.


----------



## StrongTower

Walked into my local Ace Hardware, and had to clean out some of their clearance Freud router bits. Got the big lock miter, 1/2" shank chamfer, 1/2" mortiser, and laminate trim bit, all for under $40. Score....


----------



## jlsconstruction

FlyFishRI said:


> I can't wait to become a Fesfool!


I can


----------



## FlyFishRI

I will stop at track saw and dust extractor.


----------



## jlsconstruction

FlyFishRI said:


> I will stop at track saw and dust extractor.


No you won't :laughing:

If your going to stop at that just get a Makita.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

It's not really a tool but it is for work so its basically a tool.


----------



## TRMolnar

BCConstruction said:


> It's not really a tool but it is for work so its basically a tool.


I might get scolded for this... but what the heck is that thing?!


----------



## Carpenter eyes

TRMolnar said:


> I might get scolded for this... but what the heck is that thing?!


Thats the start of a new computer????? All my friends are the nerdy type


----------



## FlyFishRI

I just sold a Thor case, thing was massive. 

I checked out the Makita and it is sweet but only $80 cheaper than the Festool. If I get Festool I get to buy a Festool hat and shirt. haha


----------



## WilsonRMDL

$80? I got my makita for $399 on amazon


----------



## moorewarner

BCConstruction said:


> It's not really a tool but it is for work so its basically a tool.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 98222
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 98223
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 98224
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 98225


I know how much that cost... :laughing::laughing: 

I have been *loving* Corsair cases, this my third type out of their lineup, first build with it (for my Step-Dad).

So far *all* of their cases have been a delight to build with, and their cooling is universally praised, build quality generally excellent. :thumbsup:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139022


----------



## FlyFishRI

WilsonRMDL said:


> $80? I got my makita for $399 on amazon


Hmm, tracks are probably less expensive too. If I buy a vac at the same time I know I can get a pretty good deal, if I buy separate I will definitely consider the Makita.


----------



## skillman

SDel Prete said:


> So if you didn't get that hook the gun doesn't come with one?


Rep throw the hook and coupler in if bought guns on the spot there .


----------



## skillman

Carpenter eyes said:


> I cant even get a free pencil from my reps.
> :sad: then they wonder why i dont buy there stuff


The more free stuff we get the more we buy from them . It's just the feeling of being loved . Lol


----------



## Carpenter eyes

skillman said:


> The more free stuff we get the more we buy from them . It's just the feeling of being loved . Lol


Exactly!!! The mikwaukee rep that comes around everynow and then just bacially stands behind a table, reads off the box and messes with his phone. At least try and sell me something!!!


----------



## SDel Prete

skillman said:


> Rep throw the hook and coupler in if bought guns on the spot there .


So you answer was "no"? Lol. How are you liking it so far?


----------



## PrestigeR&D

What's getting planted in the box BC......i7 quad processor.....:blink: motherboard chipset ...:blink: SSD drive....:blink:




I am dabbling in that write now,,,,either buy or build my own.....my problem would be time to build it.....




B,


----------



## FlyFishRI

Quad core is so yesterday, 8 cores ftw!


----------



## skillman

SDel Prete said:


> So you answer was "no"? Lol. How are you liking it so far?


I'm liking it so far . The weight is nice and the ability to fit in spacing is well .


----------



## SDel Prete

skillman said:


> I'm liking it so far . The weight is nice and the ability to fit in spacing is well .


Nice. I almost bought one today but after having the cashier call for assistance 3 times. Me wasting 30min waiting for someone to show up I left.


----------



## skillman

SDel Prete said:


> Nice. I almost bought one today but after having the cashier call for assistance 3 times. Me wasting 30min waiting for someone to show up I left.


Love when they tell you go to there Spot i will page assistance for you . Wait there like an idiot cause they are lazy or on break . And at same time costing you money waiting .


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

PrestigeR&D said:


> What's getting planted in the box BC......i7 quad processor.....:blink: motherboard chipset ...:blink: SSD drive....:blink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am dabbling in that write now,,,,either buy or build my own.....my problem would be time to build it.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B,


Intel haswel CPU i7 (new series so only 4cores available currently but 6 and 8's are coming)
corsair h80i water cooling until I can get around to do a real setup
Asus z87 motherboard
256gb Samsung 840pro ssd
16gb corsair vengeance pro ram
12TB worth of drives
1000w PSU

Using my old GTX660 GPU until I get back into gaming on it again.

Takes no more than 2hours to put together a system if you have the parts there. Then another 2 hours to install software and drivers. So def worth building your self.


----------



## FramingPro

jlsconstruction said:


> I got 2 6' step ladders today from hd for $34 each


I got 2 6' step ladders yesterday from hd for $68 each :sad:


----------



## jlsconstruction

FramingPro said:


> I got 2 6' step ladders yesterday from hd for $68 each :sad:


The yellow ones?


----------



## steex

His money has pictures of ducks and hockey players on it, that's why it takes twice as much to buy a ladder.


----------



## Northwood

I'll take funny money and a stable economy any day!

Cheaper ladders would be nice though...


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

Northwood said:


> I'll take funny money and a stable economy any day!
> 
> Cheaper ladders would be nice though...


+1 !!!!!!!!!!!!.... and note where I'm from.


----------



## steex

I mean, I heard that doctors and hospitals up there won't even accept Canadian money, so you're lucky you can even get a couple ladders with it.


----------



## Northwood

One fall from a ladder and trip to the hospital down there burns up the ladder discount savings pretty fast.

Sorry- back to tools...


----------



## FlyFishRI

My HD has the 6' ladder for $34 as well. I managed to leave without one but am about to go back for a free Dewalt miter saw stand...I don't know if I can go twice without leaving with a couple. Shoot, I just spent $70 on one last month.


----------



## Donohue Const

I could not resist. 
Shoots up to a 6 1/8 spiral shank nail.


----------



## Calidecks

Donohue Const said:


> I could not resist.
> Shoots up to a 6 1/8 spiral shank nail.


Adds a whole new level of don't shoot your shin with that. Years ago we had a boss put an 8 in his shin he popped it out with a cats paw and we all thought for sure it was going to be a short day, that SOB hopped around the rest of the day in pain but wasn't going home no matter what.


----------



## Carpenter eyes

Donohue Const said:


> I could not resist.
> Shoots up to a 6 1/8 spiral shank nail.


What in gods name do you need a 6 plus inch nail for?! 

I think i do need one of those guns though


----------



## Donohue Const

Pole barns


----------



## schaefercs

Donohue Const said:


> I could not resist.
> Shoots up to a 6 1/8 spiral shank nail.


How much does that sucker weigh??


----------



## FlyFishRI

Ok, couldn't find the receipt to go get a stand but I will keep looking. Instead, I went and grabbed a ladder and new Dewalt radio. The radio shouldn't count because the old one died the other day.


----------



## JR Shepstone

Is this stand deal available with any saw? Or just a certain model? Because I bought one about 2 months ago, and if I can get a stand, why not?


----------



## FlyFishRI

Only with the DW780 12" sliding miter saw. They have the aluminum stand with the legs or the collapsible stand on wheels. I already have the one with legs but will probably get another. The wheeled one is too bulky for me and I don't think you can remove the saw from it without taking the bolts out.


----------



## Donohue Const

schaefercs said:


> How much does that sucker weigh??


Just over 15 lbs


----------



## kyle_dmr

Rough week..
2 2 steps 
40' fiberglass extension ladder
couple more tajima chalk lines (on sale hard not to)
more adjustable roof brackets to tie off with
2 18v batteries
a mess of hose fittings to restock up


----------



## ArtisanRemod

FlyFishRI said:


> Ok, couldn't find the receipt to go get a stand but I will keep looking. Instead, I went and grabbed a ladder and new Dewalt radio. The radio shouldn't count because the old one died the other day.


My home depot can see what I've purchased on a particular card just by scanning it. Comes in handy when I forgot/lost my receipt when returning something.


----------



## jlsconstruction

ArtisanRemod said:


> My home depot can see what I've purchased on a particular card just by scanning it. Comes in handy when I forgot/lost my receipt when returning something.


Lowe's does it to


----------



## StrongTower

FlyFishRI said:


> The wheeled one is too bulky for me and I don't think you can remove the saw from it without taking the bolts out.


I got the wheeled one last year when they offered that deal with the 780. I thought the same thing. I put my Dewalt planer on it and it works awesome, for that.


----------



## FlyFishRI

It sucks, my table saw (dw745) has the mounting holes on at an angle on the metal tubing otherwise I might get it and bolt the table saw to it. I could always drill new holes or maybe use pipe straps or something. Need to find this damn receipt though! I found receipts for $7 yet I lost the one with a $600 saw on it...Go figure.


----------



## David7586

FlyFishRI said:


> It sucks, my table saw (dw745) has the mounting holes on at an angle on the metal tubing otherwise I might get it and bolt the table saw to it. I could always drill new holes or maybe use pipe straps or something. Need to find this damn receipt though! I found receipts for $7 yet I lost the one with a $600 saw on it...Go figure.


Try securing the table saw to ply and then connecting that to the stand. It's worked fine for me.


----------



## FlyFishRI

Great idea. I may even be able to mount the ply to the stand with some kind of clip so I can loosen them a bit and remove the whole thing from the stand if I need to.


----------



## SDel Prete

I broke down and bout the MAX super framer SN883RH2. I don't frame but on my full renovations I'm often sistering joist and this size of that gun makes life so much easier.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Hey did youz guys hear bout the Makita promotion:thumbup:
http://www.makitatools.com/en-us/Modules/Promotions/FreeBattery20130901/


----------



## jlsconstruction

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Hey did youz guys hear bout the Makita promotion:thumbup:


What ones that?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

jlsconstruction said:


> What ones that?


I did the edit and added the linky up there^^^^


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Hey did youz guys hear bout the Makita promotion:thumbup:
> http://www.makitatools.com/en-us/Modules/Promotions/FreeBattery20130901/


:whistlingYuppers:jester:


----------



## FlyFishRI

I hate to say it, but that right angle drill looks like it's the bee's knees.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

FlyFishRI said:


> I hate to say it, but that right angle drill looks like it's the bee's knees.


It is a nice right angle drill. It's pretty powerful for its size and its high speed. The chuck key is a little kack handed to use but it keeps the angle tight. I don't use mine a lot but when I do its one of them tools you couldn't do without in that situation.


----------



## Theloxmyth

Uh, I've been in denial...

I caught up to my Snap-On guy to have a few blades replaced and noticed these monster bolt cutters by his dash.

ON SALE, he said, for $99! WOOT! From $140?! :clap:

*They're on MY truck, now...*










THEN I stop in HD and saw a deal on a Makita drill with only one battery for $99.

Heck, the battery itself cost $79.99 so...*I bought the deal*.

THEN, I got 25% coupons for H-F. (Cheap stuff. Right.) :whistling

*I picked up an Inverter stick welder*, the leathers, helmet and sticks...










*Today, I noticed a H-F 25% coupon AND the cheap 90amp gasless MIG welder on sale from $111 down to $89.*
Hey, it works and I only need it to patch 1/4 inch holes in safe heads.










Oh, and I picked up this little clamp on swivel vise, with 25% off, for use on the truck. 










Bought it, too.  :no:

My name is Craig, and I have a problem. :blink:

*In my defense, it IS my birthday week!*


----------



## john5mt

wow you went on a binge


----------



## heavy_d

Got all these clamps for fifty bucks!! I feel just awful about it too..


----------



## Theloxmyth

heavy_d said:


> Got all these clamps for fifty bucks!! I feel just awful about it too..
> 
> View attachment 99118


Some of every type. :clap:

Good deal...I mean, call your sponsor :blink:


----------



## TimelessQuality

heavy_d said:


> Got all these clamps for fifty bucks!! I feel just awful about it too..


Looks like you found an enabler...


----------



## svronthmve

heavy_d said:


> Got all these clamps for fifty bucks!! I feel just awful about it too..


What little old lady did you mug for her husbands clamps?!?! :laughing:


----------



## aptpupil

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Hey did youz guys hear bout the Makita promotion:thumbup:
> http://www.makitatools.com/en-us/Modules/Promotions/FreeBattery20130901/


Where did you get yours? The online retailers don't know what the hell is going on so there's no promotion code setup or anything. Makita support wasn't helpful either.


----------



## woodworkbykirk

just picked up a palm nailer on saturday.. its the grip rite mini . works good. tons of pep to it


----------



## darthdude

woodworkbykirk said:


> just picked up a palm nailer on saturday.. its the grip rite mini . works good. tons of pep to it


Those mini palm nailers are very, very useful in tight spaces!!! We've noticed they are not as durable as a standard palm nailer, which is kind of to be expected due to the reduced size/smaller parts, but if you don't reef on them too much and oil at the beginning of the day and lunchtime, they last significantly longer.


----------



## SDel Prete

New framing square, stair gauges and circular saw today.


----------



## skillman

SDel Prete said:


> New framing square, stair gauges and circular saw today.


To go along with your new truck wrap .


----------



## SDel Prete

skillman said:


> To go along with your new truck wrap .


Well you know I gotta keep things fresh. I didn't go with the steel framing square either. Had to get the black painted aluminum you know? Lol

Your post about the max framers came in time when I was ready to buy, ended up with one few days after. However no rep discount. I did try and contact them and then their rep emailed me and I called him but no call back? Strange. 

Will need a new 6 foot level soon. Hmmm don't know which one to buy. It's a toss up between stabilia and sola for me. Probably match my 4' and get a sola.


----------



## jlsconstruction

Hd has the 25' 16' pack fat max tapes for $16. They only had 2 so I grabbed them.


----------



## woodworkbykirk

new estwing 12" catspaw,, my 18" one disappeared last week some how.

some spare replacemtn plug ends, irwin chalk line


----------



## chewy

Got me a 30oz Estwing









Wera Koloss


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

Chewy... Ya gotta be a young an biggin to swing that puppy.....

.... none of my business, but as a sparky apprentice, why such a sledge.

Just curiosity...


----------



## chewy

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Chewy... Ya gotta be a young an biggin to swing that puppy.....
> 
> .... none of my business, but as a sparky apprentice, why such a sledge.
> 
> Just curiosity...


I am quite big, me and Jaws should wrassle! :laughing:

I like a heavy hammer, I got the 30oz Estwing because my 32oz Vaughan keeps cracking handles on me. I like the heavier hammer for driving punches and chisels, I dont carry a lump hammer just one of these big framers and a 160z curved claw estwing in my box. People always comment on my hammer, it works for me, sink a nail in 2 hits, drive pins into concrete easily, manipulate timber framing, demo equipment. Its a very good tool to have I find and a heavier weight moving at slower speed is less likely to damage something your persuading I find.


----------



## jlsconstruction

I drive nails in 1 or 2 with my 15 oz hammer :drink:


----------



## loneframer

Picked up 2 of these for removal of wire/stucco...lots of it. Figured I'd rotate them out with the 90 day replacement warranty until the job was done.

Another great buy. Almost done the job and no signs of failure. $100 with a 20% coupon.

http://www.harborfreight.com/85-amp...e-speed-sds-max-type-rotary-hammer-69334.html


----------



## Calidecks

loneframer said:


> Picked up 2 of these for removal of wire/stucco...lots of it. Figured I'd rotate them out with the 90 day replacement warranty until the job was done.
> 
> Another great buy. Almost done the job and no signs of failure. $100 with a 20% coupon.
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/85-amp-2-in-1-1-916-variable-speed-sds-max-type-rotary-hammer-69334.html


A one hundred dollar tool from Harbor Freight is a whole lotta tool.


----------



## SDel Prete

Forgot I got a new to me hammer stapler. Some guy in the job said it was broken. Quick blast with the air gun to clean the dirt out and no more jams. Good as new haha


----------



## loneframer

Californiadecks said:


> A one hundred dollar tool from Harbor Freight is a whole lotta tool.


It's a whole lot of stucco. Over 50 square:laughing:


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

jlsconstruction said:


> I drive nails in 1 or 2 with my 15 oz hammer :drink:


I drive'm with 1 finger.... with my PC 350.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

loneframer said:


> Picked up 2 of these for removal of wire/stucco...lots of it. Figured I'd rotate them out with the 90 day replacement warranty until the job was done.
> 
> Another great buy. Almost done the job and no signs of failure. $100 with a 20% coupon.
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/85-amp...e-speed-sds-max-type-rotary-hammer-69334.html


Oh... I wondered why you cared about the 20% coupon.... then saw the 50 square...

Good idea...

I love my bulldog.... use it for alot of different things...but at $250... it does not seem to last....

I'm interested to know how many HF SDSers you burn up on 50 sq.

Best


----------



## svronthmve

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Oh... I wondered why you cared about the 20% coupon.... then saw the 50 square...
> 
> Good idea...
> 
> I love my bulldog.... use it for alot of different things...but at $250... it does not seem to last....
> 
> I'm interested to know how many HF SDS you burn up on 50 sq.
> 
> Best


You must be tough on your bulldog! :laughing: I've had my same one for years and it works just like the day I bought it.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

svronthmve said:


> You must be tough on your bulldog! :laughing: I've had my same one for years and it works just like the day I bought it.


Svron.... Last one I burned up.... ok we were digging some tough hold down holes for foundation..... but another just started spitting grease excessively from its head.....and that was just used for basically for drilling or maybe scrapeing tile up.....maybe a little esy digging forming...

Bosch wants $110 for a rebuild... did not seem worth it to me....

If I get a big hammer drill job, I'm going with Lone's idea.

Peter


----------



## woodworkbykirk

chewy said:


> I am quite big, me and Jaws should wrassle! :laughing:
> 
> I like a heavy hammer, I got the 30oz Estwing because my 32oz Vaughan keeps cracking handles on me. I like the heavier hammer for driving punches and chisels, I dont carry a lump hammer just one of these big framers and a 160z curved claw estwing in my box. People always comment on my hammer, it works for me, sink a nail in 2 hits, drive pins into concrete easily, manipulate timber framing, demo equipment. Its a very good tool to have I find and a heavier weight moving at slower speed is less likely to damage something your persuading I find.



well with a name like chewy you better be big


----------



## Youngin'

Didn't go overboard today, just bought some small stuff. Some snips, blades, a batteries, a drill holder, and some Kuny pouches. 

I was looking at Diamondback pouches for the longest time but with this new gig I just don't wear pouches often enough. The leather Kuny's I have are just too heavy, maybe the nylon will be better.


----------



## loneframer

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Oh... I wondered why you cared about the 20% coupon.... then saw the 50 square...
> 
> Good idea...
> 
> I love my bulldog.... use it for alot of different things...but at $250... it does not seem to last....
> 
> I'm interested to know how many HF SDSers you burn up on 50 sq.
> 
> Best


Well, I bought 2 and my partner bought 1. I have a brand new one in my truck for backup. The other 2 have gone through around 35 square already. Cutting the stucco into grids of roughly 2x2 feet, getting behind it with a 2.5" chisel in the SDS Max and popping the nails. Around the windows is a PITA with the screed trim and sticky paper on the flanges.


----------



## schaefercs

mbryan said:


> I'm not very smart. What is it?


Bullnose profiling wheel for tile


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Got me self an inspection cam at last. Been reading about them for the last 6months but never jumped on one but got a job where I covered something up and the picture I saved on me phone is gone so had to get it now. 

I'm not a big fan of dewalt cordless tools but every review ranked this thing the best so only time will tell. I will get some pics up of how it performs in the the week or so.


----------



## charimon

Sweet cam BC:thumbsup:




Yes it is a Bullnose profile wheel, the first of 7 is you want to polish granite to mirror. This one is the Primary mill wheel. If you don't adjust where the tile corner hits from job to job you will square it off. This is why different bullnose "lots" rarely have the same profile edge, they are protecting their tooling by adjusting where the wheel hits the edge. It takes about 15 seconds to profile about 12"


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Well some quick sample pics. The first one is from about 15ft out. The one with the lines is when its in cordless mode. Depending on where I am in the house cordless either works or it don't. It will sometimes go so bad you can't see anything. I found that if you get near any cables no matter if its coax, Ethernet or a main line it just cuts out so prob not the best choice for a sparky in cordless mode. It's fine in docked mode. 

The other pictures are from inside a waste pipe looking up at a AAV and from inside my 9mm glock barrel. It really gives a nice picture. About as good as can be expected in this price range on a 5mm cam head.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

What's in the purse?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

WarnerConstInc. said:


> What's in the purse?


A bunch of crap my wife carries around she don't need and when she does need it she can't find it and has to tip it all out.


----------



## jlsconstruction

BCConstruction said:


> Got me self an inspection cam at last. Been reading about them for the last 6months but never jumped on one but got a job where I covered something up and the picture I saved on me phone is gone so had to get it now.
> 
> I'm not a big fan of dewalt cordless tools but every review ranked this thing the best so only time will tell. I will get some pics up of how it performs in the the week or so.


I had one of those, ended up selling it on eBay for 70 bucks.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

What you sell it so cheap for? They sell for about 3x that used on eBay currently.


----------



## jlsconstruction

BCConstruction said:


> What you sell it so cheap for? They sell for about 3x that used on eBay currently.


Because that's what people bid on it, and I was happy to get it out of my life :laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

jlsconstruction said:


> Because that's what people bid on it, and I was happy to get it out of my life :laughing:


Someone got a great deal lol What didn't you like about it? I know its dewalt but there ain't any others that have better reviews with specs like this has. I can fit the camera into my .223 barrel its that tiny.


----------



## jlsconstruction

BCConstruction said:


> Someone got a great deal lol What didn't you like about it? I know its dewalt but there ain't any others that have better reviews with specs like this has. I can fit the camera into my .223 barrel its that tiny.


I didn't have a use for it, I wish it was longer, I used it 1 time at work, and about 20 times for play.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

jlsconstruction said:


> I didn't have a use for it, I wish it was longer, I used it 1 time at work, and about 20 times for play.


So you sold it because you didn't need it? That was a waste buying it then. Losing almost $300 too lol. It's def one of them tools you don't use often but when you do it can save you a lot of time for sure. 

What one did you have? The 17mm 9mm or 5mm


----------



## svronthmve

jlsconstruction said:


> I didn't have a use for it,
> 
> I wish it was longer,
> 
> I used it ....... about 20 times for play.


I think I'll leave THAT one alone! :whistling: :laughing:


----------



## jlsconstruction

BCConstruction said:


> So you sold it because you didn't need it? That was a waste buying it then. Losing almost $300 too lol. It's def one of them tools you don't use often but when you do it can save you a lot of time for sure.
> 
> What one did you have? The 17mm 9mm or 5mm


I thought I would use it, but never ended up using it, even the time I did i didn't need to, I actually can't think of a time I would need it, now that I've used one. It was one of those sper of the moment buys, I walked by it at Lowe's and wanted it. 

I could see myself with a 100' one so I could stop paying my plumber to use his.

And this one http://www.cpooutlets.com/dewalt-dc...m=31282435&zmas=47&zmac=660&zmap=dewndct410s1


----------



## jlsconstruction

What is the difference in the different ones


----------



## svronthmve

I initially bought the ridgid when they first came out. Worked really well, but one of the sections broke. They wouldn't / couldn't fix it under warranty, so home depot replaced it wth the Milwaukee 12v. 

I hate the Milwaukee. It's a piece of cr*p. I very rarely drag it out anymore. So I'd advise anyone looking for one to stay away from the Milwaukee. Picture quality is VERY poor IMHO.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

jlsconstruction said:


> What is the difference in the different ones


They are different size cameras. The 17mm is not much use as an inspection cam as the cam is so massive it won't fit in most places. The 9mm is the mid level model and can work for most places you need it but the 5mm will sneak up into almost any gap you can find. 

You should have used dewalts return policy if you didn't like it. Would have got your purchase price back.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

svronthmve said:


> I initially bought the ridgid when they first came out. Worked really well, but one of the sections broke. They wouldn't / couldn't fix it under warranty, so home depot replaced it wth the Milwaukee 12v.
> 
> I hate the Milwaukee. It's a piece of cr*p. I very rarely drag it out anymore. So I'd advise anyone looking for one to stay away from the Milwaukee. Picture quality is VERY poor IMHO.


The ridged was second on my list. The Milwaukee was awful. I tested that model out in Home Depot.


----------



## David7586

BCConstruction said:


> They are different size cameras. The 17mm is not much use as an inspection cam as the cam is so massive it won't fit in most places. The 9mm is the mid level model and can work for most places you need it but the 5mm will sneak up into almost any gap you can find.
> 
> You should have used dewalts return policy if you didn't like it. Would have got your purchase price back.


Is there an appreciable difference in quality between the three dewalt models? Just with the nature of cameras/optics, a larger head should be letting in more light for a less grainy picture. I've been on the fence for one too, but no specific need just yet. 

How's the FOV (field of view) from the camera? It looks like you can see maybe 90 degrees in front of you? About far in front of the camera head do things become in focus?

Appreciate any responses if you can!


----------



## jlsconstruction

David7586 said:


> Is there an appreciable difference in quality between the three dewalt models? Just with the nature of cameras/optics, a larger head should be letting in more light for a less grainy picture. I've been on the fence for one too, but no specific need just yet.
> 
> How's the FOV (field of view) from the camera? It looks like you can see maybe 90 degrees in front of you? About far in front of the camera head do things become in focus?
> 
> Appreciate any responses if you can!


You just adjust the focus.


----------



## Youngin'

I managed to walk into a store yesterday and not buy anything. I'm proud of myself. I noticed a hammer with a strange head on it though.


----------



## RobertCDF

It was on clearance at lowes for $300... I can't walk past those stupid yellow tags without buying it.


----------



## asevereid

Youngin' said:


> I managed to walk into a store yesterday and not buy anything. I'm proud of myself. I noticed a hammer with a strange head on it though.


Love that hammer, just got the 20oz framer 4 weeks ago.


----------



## john5mt

Youngin' said:


> I managed to walk into a store yesterday and not buy anything. I'm proud of myself. I noticed a hammer with a strange head on it though.


That's a Douglas. Why does it say benchmark on it?


----------



## asevereid

I think Benchmark picked up the patent for the hammers, or just the license in Canada. They still use the Douglas heads though.


----------



## Youngin'

Yup, still a Douglas.


----------



## skillman

RobertCDF said:


> It was on clearance at lowes for $300... I can't walk past those stupid yellow tags without buying it.


 How is it with weight haven paint at bottom of handle .


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

Youngin' said:


> Yup, still a Douglas.
> 
> View attachment 100262


Yough.....$3 bucks on sale....... I've never even seen a Douglas.... can you tell us about it....

Thanks in advance......


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Guys if any if you are looking for a set if smaller clamps lowes has the bessey kliklamps at 1/3rd the cost of other places. Picked up 10 of them for the same price I can get 3 at woodcraft.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

BCConstruction said:


> Guys if any if you are looking for a set if smaller clamps lowes has the bessey kliklamps at 1/3rd the cost of other places. Picked up 10 of them for the same price I can get 3 at woodcraft.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 100263


BC.... Thanks.... Can you tell us a price..... alot of times Lowes discounts are only regional or store?


----------



## steex

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> BC.... Thanks.... Can you tell us a price..... alot of times Lowes discounts are only regional or store?


They are $9.98 in my region but only one of my local stores has any.


----------



## David7586

steex said:


> They are $9.98 in my region but only one of my local stores has any.


Would you mind throwing up a link or a sku? I tried looking it up on the website, but can't seem to find these bessey kliklamps


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

As above $9.98ea


Item #: 408090
Model #: KLI3.008

8-in x 3-in Throat Depth Lever ClampMagnesium jaws are extremely light and strong. Ratchet mechanism is vibration-resistant, making it grea... more


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

David7586 said:


> Would you mind throwing up a link or a sku? I tried looking it up on the website, but can't seem to find these bessey kliklamps


http://www.lowes.com/pd_408090-5280...pl=1&currentURL=?Ntt=bessey+clamps&facetInfo=


----------



## Rustbucket

BCConstruction said:


> Guys if any if you are looking for a set if smaller clamps lowes has the bessey kliklamps at 1/3rd the cost of other places. Picked up 10 of them for the same price I can get 3 at woodcraft.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 100263


Thanks for the heads up! I may fall off the wagon this weekend:thumbsup:


----------



## country_huck

Is there room for one more!

This just came in and there is more coming


----------



## Youngin'

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Yough.....$3 bucks on sale....... I've never even seen a Douglas.... can you tell us about it....
> 
> Thanks in advance......


I've never seen them before this either. It's $68 at home hardware. I might pick it up for the sake of trying it out. That'll make 6 hammers...

The manager tried to sell me a Stiletto hammer. They're $300 locally, when I told him they're $200 on amazon he didn't believe me.


----------



## jlsconstruction

Youngin' said:


> I've never seen them before this either. It's $68 at home hardware. I might pick it up for the sake of trying it out. That'll make 6 hammers...
> 
> The manager tried to sell me a Stiletto hammer. They're $300 locally, when I told him they're $200 on amazon he didn't believe me.


I think my tibone shipped was 220


----------



## mattrich

country_huck said:


> Is there room for one more!
> 
> This just came in and there is more coming


What's in the bag? Some kind of screen? You removing asbestos or lead paint?

Vacuums work good, but you know me, probably never buy one.


----------



## country_huck

mattrich said:


> What's in the bag? Some kind of screen? You removing asbestos or lead paint? Vacuums work good, but you know me, probably never buy one.


There dust poles for a dust wall. I have a couple large remodel projects coming up that I need to contain all the dust I can. 

I'm aggressively moving toward a "dustless" remodeling system. And further more working to marketing it.
Being clean and organized as been a huge plus with customers and I'm looking to capitalize upon it. In return further settings apart from the crowd.


----------



## heavy_d

Youngin' said:


> I've never seen them before this either. It's $68 at home hardware. I might pick it up for the sake of trying it out. That'll make 6 hammers...
> 
> The manager tried to sell me a Stiletto hammer. They're $300 locally, when I told him they're $200 on amazon he didn't believe me.


Oh he knows very well how much they are online.. just had to pretend he didnt.
BTW, the mini 14 is great. Being small you can hammer in very tight spaces. I can still sink a spike very quick with it too. Not the best for knocking off braces etc though.


----------



## asevereid

Youngin' said:


> I've never seen them before this either. It's $68 at home hardware. I might pick it up for the sake of trying it out. That'll make 6 hammers...


When I got the hammer, I had a Douglas 'Woody' handle on standby here because I like the axe handle style...so I swapped it out immediately and have used it so far on a deck build and some forming work.
Pretty satisfied so far. It swings great, weight falls exactly where I want it to.


----------



## Calidecks

Here's a dalluge made with the same shape but it's titanium. Been using this hammer for many years. It's the best damn hammer in the history of the world.


----------



## Youngin'

Californiadecks said:


> Here's a dalluge made with the same shape but it's titanium. Been using this hammer for many years. It's the best damn hammer in the history of the world.


I see that hammer being advertised on the home hardware site as well as the regular steel version. I might pick up the steel version and give it a go. I'm still shopping titanium hammers and so if the steel one works out maybe I'll get the titanium. I've had a couple Stanley hammers that didn't quite work for me and I love my California Framer but now that I've switched from new construction to renovations it doesn't see much use anymore. Time to get something smaller.


----------



## Calidecks

Youngin' said:


> I see that hammer being advertised on the home hardware site as well as the regular steel version. I might pick up the steel version and give it a go. I'm still shopping titanium hammers and so if the steel one works out maybe I'll get the titanium. I've had a couple Stanley hammers that didn't quite work for me and I love my California Framer but now that I've switched from new construction to renovations it doesn't see much use anymore. Time to get something smaller.


That's a good idea. I used the steel version a long time before I sprang for this on. At least check it out before you spend 120.00. :thumbsup:


----------



## john5mt

My Douglas has been collecting dust for years. That handle shape hurts my hand to drive nails with it. Switched to a tibone. Even an estwing is nicer to swing for me than those.


----------



## Rich D.

country_huck said:


> There dust poles for a dust wall. I have a couple large remodel projects coming up that I need to contain all the dust I can.
> 
> I'm aggressively moving toward a "dustless" remodeling system. And further more working to marketing it.
> Being clean and organized as been a huge plus with customers and I'm looking to capitalize upon it. In return further settings apart from the crowd.


I have a few zip poles and a few third hands.. imo i like the third hands better.. they stay put, dont fall over like zipoles, and have way more uses... 

Is the black box a dust cyclone for the vac? How much was it?


----------



## country_huck

Rich D. said:


> I have a few zip poles and a few third hands.. imo i like the third hands better.. they stay put, dont fall over like zipoles, and have way more uses... Is the black box a dust cyclone for the vac? How much was it?


Yes it's the dust deputy, I bought it for when I'm grinding thinset and concrete grinding. It was 200 dollars I'm hoping it will pay for itself by saving on festool bags and filters.


----------



## StrongTower

country_huck said:


> Yes it's the dust deputy, I bought it for when I'm grinding thinset and concrete grinding. It was 200 dollars I'm hoping it will pay for itself by saving on festool bags and filters.


Let us know how that Dust Deputy works out, have been eyeing that thing since it was released. I've heard that there was some static issues with the first model released, but Oneida was going to fix it.


----------



## Rich D.

country_huck said:


> Yes it's the dust deputy, I bought it for when I'm grinding thinset and concrete grinding. It was 200 dollars I'm hoping it will pay for itself by saving on festool bags and filters.


My bags for my 36, i think come to 8$ each.. 40$ for a 5 pack.. so if that thing is 200 it will pay for itself in 25-30 bag changes depending on how much it captures... I wonder if its worth it.. the bags do get packed pretty tight.. i may go through a bag or 2 a month depending on what im doing..


----------



## Warren

Just ordered the 118 inch Makita track to use with my TS55. I have waited for the price to come down, and finally got one for $199 with free shipping from Makita Factory Authorized Outlet. Free shipping also.

http://www.factoryauthorizedoutlet.com/makita/makita-118-guide-rail-for-track-saw


----------



## Warren

Oh yeah, I also got two sets of these for $4 each at Home Depot on Friday.

Yes, they only had two!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-DEWALT-...176?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item232f8e7f28


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Warren said:


> Just ordered the 118 inch Makita track to use with my TS55. I have waited for the price to come down, and finally got one for $199 with free shipping from Makita Factory Authorized Outlet. Free shipping also.
> 
> http://www.factoryauthorizedoutlet.com/makita/makita-118-guide-rail-for-track-saw


Right On Warren, I just ordered one for my Makita track saw:thumbsup:


----------



## Dustincoc

Warren said:


> Oh yeah, I also got two sets of these for $4 each at Home Depot on Friday.
> 
> Yes, they only had two!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-DEWALT-...176?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item232f8e7f28


ave
Wish I could find a few of those, I've been burning the tips off a ton of drillbits lately. Been looking at getting the cheap $29.99 Drill Doctor that Lowes supposedly carries but the only one the local stores have in stock is the $99 model. I can buy a lot of drillbits for that much money.

I haven't confessed in a while. Its all small stuff though:thumbup:. 

Komeleon 30' tape measure
Swanson Speed Square
Bostitch Cats Paw
Bostitch Chalk line
Wiss duckbill tin snips
Kobalt 20oz framing hammer 

I'm sure theres been a bit more I'm just not thinking of right now.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

OK I've been in denial to:whistling
#1=12"








#2= ½'drill


----------



## loneframer

FWIW, the Drill Doctor is worth every penny, regardless of what model you buy. The cheaper ones have a smaller bit capacity and no split point feature, if memory serves. I have the 500, which takes up to 1/2" bits. The 750 will handle 3/4".

I paid for mine many times over in the HOH. Broken bits can be restored to like new reasonably quickly, as long as there are flutes left on the bit.


----------



## tenon0774

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> OK I've been in denial to:whistling
> #1=12"


Nice!

Pardon my ignorance, as I've only been off the mainland twice in my life.

No Sears/Craftsman on the island?

*( Lifetime Warranty ). *


Only reason I say that is the 12" square looks awfully familiar. :whistling

(...and yes, I know Empire has sold "product" to Sears).


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

tenon the oldest and largest Sears on the island at Ala Moana mall has closed down:sad: so the nearest Sears is a long drive away. We still have one in the Windward Shopping Mall and in Pearl Ridge shopping Mall. The square was a impulse buy at Slims and the ½" drill is coming from Amazon.


----------



## Dustincoc

loneframer said:


> FWIW, the Drill Doctor is worth every penny, regardless of what model you buy. The cheaper ones have a smaller bit capacity and no split point feature, if memory serves. I have the 500, which takes up to 1/2" bits. The 750 will handle 3/4".
> 
> I paid for mine many times over in the HOH. Broken bits can be restored to like new reasonably quickly, as long as there are flutes left on the bit.


I mostly use bits around 1/4" in metal so they dull relatively quickly. Right now I have more bits that need sharpening than I do bits that are sharp. The cheaper one will do what I need it to. the $99 model(DDXPK) from the specs I've seen does the exact same thing as the $29.99 model(DD350X). The only difference is an optional chuck to sharpen bits up to 3/4" is available for the more expensive unit.

Thats interesting, I just popped over onto the Lowes website to grab the model numbers and the one that was $29.99 the other day has jumped in price to $49.99.


----------



## Rich D.

Im interested ib the drill doctor.. i like to have cheap black oxide disposible bits then good sets of titanium and cobalt for metal etc..

If i shsrpen a cobalt bit will it really be like original or will it dull quicker?

I have a dull chicago/latrobe 29/64 cobalt bit thays like 15-20 bucks to replace new.. ouchh


----------



## Northwood

Yeah after needing to pull a halogen light out only to find the bulb is broken again I'd really like some kind of cordless option. I have the old school makita flashlight. 7 yrs old, original bulb, and still a great little tool, but not enough light to do the trick all the time. 

Been eyeing up the syslite as well but just can't pull the trigger... It's too bad festool don't make a real impact and cordless saw. I'd be handing them over a lot of my money..


----------



## Railman

Designed2Fail said:


> Might not do much finish carpentry but did not want to pass up on these two for $60 total off ebay.
> 
> Hilti 18 Gauge brad nailer and 16 gauge straight finish nailer. Best part Made in Germany not china. Not to mention no plastic aside from the hard rubber nose gaurds. Not to mention free shipping and both work like new and look barely used.
> 
> 
> 
> 16 gauge straight finish nailer
> 
> 
> 18ga


 Those are great guns! They were made by Haubould, & distributed by Hilti in the states. I used to have about 20 (Haubold, & Hilti) of them in 14ga, 16ga, & 1 1/2"x 18ga staple. I still have a few that still work somewhere. 

They need to operate at a higher psi than most guns ( about 120psi), but will set a nail consistently in any material, with just the lightest contact against the trim. I used to slightly round off the nose & trip, & they left practcally no marks on clear pine trim. They are heavier than some, but not at all too heavy. There was near zero recoil to them, due to the high velocity of the shots. Unfortunately, the high velocity also made it easy to shoot through pipe cover plates. They were no contest. We mostly used the 16 ga guns...from 1 1/4", 1 3/4", & 2 1/2".
I did all of the maintainance on them, & got most of them free, but early on I paid somewhere around $400 ea for them. Hilti gave me all the parts I needed to keep them in tune. Hilti eventually quit distributing them, & I don't even know of a way to get parts for them.

They were one of the leading edge 16ga straight clip guns 25 years ago.

One thing to watch out for is to not slam the magazine open when you go to reload. It'll mushroom the pusher, & make the pusher drag in the rails, resulting in skipped shots. I used to put a short strip of o-ring at the back of the magazine to cushion the stop. Otherwise, keep an eye out for the mushrooming, & file when needed.

Joe


----------



## Calidecks

Railman said:


> Those are great guns! They were made by Haubould, & distributed by Hilti in the states. I used to have about 20 (Haubold, & Hilti) of them in 14ga, 16ga, & 1 1/2"x 18ga staple. I still have a few that still work somewhere. They need to operate at a higher psi than most guns ( about 120psi), but will set a nail consistently in any material, with just the lightest contact against the trim. I used to slightly round off the nose & trip, & they left practcally no marks on clear pine trim. They are heavier than some, but not at all too heavy. There was near zero recoil to them, due to the high velocity of the shots. Unfortunately, the high velocity also made it easy to shoot through pipe cover plates. They were no contest. We mostly used the 16 ga guns...from 1 1/4", 1 3/4", & 2 1/2". I did all of the maintainance on them, & got most of them free, but early on I paid somewhere around $400 ea for them. Hilti gave me all the parts I needed to keep them in tune. Hilti eventually quit distributing them, & I don't even know of a way to get parts for them. They were one of the leading edge 16ga straight clip guns 25 years ago. One thing to watch out for is to not slam the magazine open when you go to reload. It'll mushroom the pusher, & make the pusher drag in the rails, resulting in skipped shots. I used to put a short strip of o-ring at the back of the magazine to cushion the stop. Otherwise, keep an eye out for the mushrooming, & file when needed. Joe


Forgive my ignorance, but I don't think I've seen a14g nailer before. Are the nails hard to get?


----------



## MattRyyc

While you're talking about lights, picked up this new Milwaukee stick light last week. Been a great piece of kit so far. Really wide beam and lots of light. 12 volt.


----------



## Railman

Mike,
The 14 ga gun shot a smallish T head brad. It shot 14, & 15 ga shots, up to 2 1/2". When I started using those guns, it was sold by Hilti, & at that time, the 16 ga was sold by Haubold. Eventually, Hilti got the rights to sell all of them. I only had 1 14 ga, but later used it for about 12 years or so in my rail shop on the assembly bench. Bostich used to sell shots that would work in them, among others. I originally bought it to do full 1x stain pakages. I didn't feel comfortable with using 16 ga on stain, because it didn't get caulked in like painted jobs. Today, all I see are paint jobs & mdf, which a lot of is put up with 18ga!

Joe


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

My name is Paul and I’m a Tool Buyer…

This came yesterday. I ordered it 3 – 4 months ago and forgot it was coming.


----------



## Youngin'

DaVinciRemodel said:


> My name is Paul and I&#146;m a Tool Buyer&#133;
> 
> This came yesterday. I ordered it 3 &#150; 4 months ago and forgot it was coming.
> 
> http://s1176.photobucket.com/user/davinciremodeling/media/Stuff to CT/2013-10-08145047.jpg.html


Ooooooh shiny!


----------



## Ohteah

Got a set of Ladder jacks for 25 bucks off CL the other day. Really don't need them plus we probably have 2 dozen at work. For 25 bucks Why Not?


----------



## D.S.I.

Milwaukee is adding a m18 flood light here, I saw it on Ohio Power tools. $100, looks kinda nice. Led Of course.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

DaVinciRemodel said:


> My name is Paul and I’m a Tool Buyer…
> 
> This came yesterday. I ordered it 3 – 4 months ago and forgot it was coming.


they make nice squares. i bought ones a few weeks back. worried im gonna drop it every time i use it though lol


----------



## Calidecks

How much was that?


----------



## steex

It's got the price right on it - $12.00


----------



## Calidecks

I can buy it for that , I like those type of squares their a lot easier to read. I see its a joke. Really how much?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Californiadecks said:


> How much was that?


mines the 1281 which cost $100 but i have no idea how much the triangles are though. But they are very nice quality.


----------



## Calidecks

BCConstruction said:


> mines the 1281 which cost $100 but i have no idea how much the triangles are though. But they are very nice quality.


Did you know that speed squares are not accurate? There roof pitch is a little off. I always use a framing square to establish my angles. Or just good ole fashion math.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Californiadecks said:


> Did you know that speed squares are not accurate? There roof pitch is a little off. I always use a framing square to establish my angles. Or just good ole fashion math.


i aint a big fan of speed squares but i would bet the woodpeckers one is accurate like most of their kit. mines accurate to better than 0.001" guaranteed. Not that i have equipment to measure it down to them amounts lol


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

the 12.00 speed square specs say accurate to .001" and retail for about $100 too but they are very hard to find. only place i can find one is ebay. i cant find an item number for it.

Ok found out why. it looks like its one of their one time run products. only available if you pre order.


----------



## jlsconstruction

Californiadecks said:


> Did you know that speed squares are not accurate? There roof pitch is a little off. I always use a framing square to establish my angles. Or just good ole fashion math.


I never look at the roof pitch part anyways,I just go straight the the angle.

But why is a speed square 100 bucks?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

jlsconstruction said:


> I never look at the roof pitch part anyways,I just go straight the the angle.
> 
> But why is a speed square 100 bucks?


because its machined extremely accurate. Plus from what i hear about woodpecker they will replace it for the life of the tool if for any reason it goes out of square. Im sure having equipment thats mills to .001" aint cheap either. Yeah its over kill for most wood working applications but i use mine to check everything for square. the main thing it gets used for is to square my fence on my jointer.

i know what you mean though. the last square i bought that size cost $25 and it does its job. but its just a piece of cast crappy alloy though. not a nice piece of billet machined alloy with a lifetime warranty and dead on accuracy.


----------



## jlsconstruction

BCConstruction said:


> because its machined extremely accurate. Plus from what i hear about woodpecker they will replace it for the life of the tool if for any reason it goes out of square. Im sure having equipment thats mills to .001" aint cheap either. Yeah its over kill for most wood working applications but i use mine to check everything for square. the main thing it gets used for is to square my fence on my jointer.


Still ridicules :laughing: any standard cnc machine will go to .001" so they need to sell about 600 to buy one


----------



## Leo G

I know what you meant. And I also knew you were probably using your phone. I made sure I quoted it so even if you changed it I would still have the proof. :laughing:


----------



## jlsconstruction

Leo G said:


> I know what you meant. And I also knew you were probably using your phone. I made sure I quoted it so even if you changed it I would still have the proof. :laughing:


And on top of that we did a 34 sq roof today, so my hands don't want to work right now,


----------



## FramingPro

steex said:


> DW745 and SP6000 both showed up today. I was kind of thinking about the Bosch table saw with the gravity rise stand, but I talked myself into the combo of the little Dewalt and the track saw instead. I think it was the right decision. The Tajima stuff was a couple weeks ago and I didn't get around to posting it at the time.


I have that tajima "dripless" gun... maybe its operator error.. but its not dripless.... but it does drip..... less


----------



## FramingPro

Gary H said:


> View attachment 100559
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 100558
> 
> 
> New hilti quick drive with gav self tapping screws. Never again will I put these bastards in without this tool.


Now theres an idea!! Structural steel framing screws and me don't get along


----------



## loneframer

Somebody talk me out of buying a Paslode Impulse roofing gun. Price drop of 100 bucks, I'm assuming because of the old style battery, which incidentally works in my other 10 Impulse tools.

Any help would be appreciated.:thumbup:


----------



## baerconstructio

loneframer said:


> Somebody talk me out of buying a Paslode Impulse roofing gun. Price drop of 100 bucks, I'm assuming because of the old style battery, which incidentally works in my other 10 Impulse tools.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.:thumbup:


I bought one for putting all my base trim, j-channel and such on my pole buildings. Works very nice for that. On a shingle job I wouldn't even think about using it.


----------



## loneframer

baerconstructio said:


> I bought one for putting all my base trim, j-channel and such on my pole buildings. Works very nice for that. On a shingle job I wouldn't even think about using it.


I think it has merit for step flashing installs, skylights, possibly flanged window installs and especially the Intex Millwork Solutions PVC trim with integral nailing flanges that we're installing on the current job.

Roofing would definitely have it's limitations, but I would certainly use it for blow-off repairs.

The job I'm on now has several hundred step flashings that need to be replaced. The existing is economy mill finish aluminum. We just removed over 50 sq. of wire and stucco and some were damaged in the process. The others look like they were bent over a hammer handle anyway. 

Thinking this gun will pay for itself by the time I reflash all the dormers and roof/wall intersections on this place.


----------



## Rustbucket

loneframer said:


> Somebody talk me out of buying a Paslode Impulse roofing gun. Price drop of 100 bucks, I'm assuming because of the old style battery, which incidentally works in my other 10 Impulse tools.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.:thumbup:


I'm honestly surprised you don't already have one I thought Paslode had YOU on THEIR speed-dial so they could call you and arrange shipment and payment as soon as a new product came out.


----------



## loneframer

Rustbucket said:


> I'm honestly surprised you don't already have one I thought Paslode had YOU on THEIR speed-dial so they could call you and arrange shipment and payment as soon as a new product came out.


You would think, huh?

5 framers, 2- 16 gauge straight trim, 1 -16 angled trim, 2- 18 ga. brad nailers...all Impulse.

4 pneumatic framers and a pneumatic 16 gauge trim.

Time for a new family photo. Too many missing from the current one.:whistling


----------



## Calidecks

loneframer said:


> Somebody talk me out of buying a Paslode Impulse roofing gun. Price drop of 100 bucks, I'm assuming because of the old style battery, which incidentally works in my other 10 Impulse tools. Any help would be appreciated.:thumbup:


I think you should buy 4 of them


----------



## Youngin'

I'm tempted to go pick up this beast for wrenching my own vehicle:

http://www.milwaukeetool.com/power-tools/cordless/2762-22

In Canada the preorder costs $200 and that's only for the bare tool. Expensive, but still cheaper than taking the plunge on air tools and a compressor.


----------



## Calidecks

Youngin' said:


> I'm tempted to go pick up this beast for wrenching my own vehicle: http://www.milwaukeetool.com/power-tools/cordless/2762-22 In Canada the preorder costs $200 and that's only for the bare tool. Expensive, but still cheaper than taking the plunge on air tools and a compressor.


Might be difficult in tight places, makes it very limited for that type of work. However it may be great for removing lug nuts and suspension work.


----------



## Youngin'

Californiadecks said:


> Might be difficult in tight places, makes it very limited for that type of work. However it may be great for removing lug nuts and suspension work.


That's quite true, it's not something that can fit too far into the engine bay. Tire swaps and straightforward work would probably be it's mainstay. It might be nice to have in the tool box in case of a flat tire during the winter. Trying to change a tire or patch a hole on the side of the road in -40 C sucks big time, especially using just a wrench and having the lugs all iced up.


----------



## mbryan

Youngin' said:


> I'm tempted to go pick up this beast for wrenching my own vehicle: http://www.milwaukeetool.com/power-tools/cordless/2762-22 In Canada the preorder costs $200 and that's only for the bare tool. Expensive, but still cheaper than taking the plunge on air tools and a compressor.


Have the dewalt version. It's pretty handy for changing tires and driving big lags.


----------



## loneframer

Californiadecks said:


> I think you should buy 4 of them


Ironically, my local store has exactly 4 in stock.:clap:


----------



## country_huck

loneframer said:


> Ironically, my local store has exactly 4 in stock.:clap:


Lol it's a sign


----------



## MKnAs Dad

loneframer said:


> Somebody talk me out of buying a Paslode Impulse roofing gun. Price drop of 100 bucks, I'm assuming because of the old style battery, which incidentally works in my other 10 Impulse tools.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.:thumbup:


For what you will be doing with it, it should work great. Go get it!


----------



## jlsconstruction

Picked up one of these today and love it, I over paid for it but I think I'm going to order a few from Amazon.


----------



## WorkingDad

New toys this week


----------



## jlsconstruction

WorkingDad said:


> New toys this week


I got two of those Hitachi nailers last week marked down to 170. I'm not nearly as impressed with them as the model before them


----------



## overanalyze

CanningCustom said:


> I might have a case of the black and case of red :whistling:


Well that's why your here..thanks for sharing...lol!


----------



## kyle_dmr

CanningCustom said:


> the bigger one? It's gone. Yes I can level the carriage. More importantly I can get a hydraulic truss jib.


Wonder where you seen one of those?


----------



## overanalyze

kyle_dmr said:


> Wonder where you seen one of those?


Ooh...I like! Where'd you buy that?


----------



## smeagol

kyle_dmr said:


> Wonder where you seen one of those?


nice what are the specs on that machine? 56'?


----------



## CanningCustom

kyle_dmr said:


> Wonder where you seen one of those?


damn it man I technically haven't seen it yet, then you have to go and post a pic! I should swing by and check it out.


----------



## CanningCustom

smeagol said:


> nice what are the specs on that machine? 56'?


hugemungous


----------



## CanningCustom

CanningCustom said:


> hugemungous


 I think his machine iss 10k lbs 55' reach smurf killer!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

overanalyze said:


> Small purchase...new hook for my Skilsaw!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 101266
> 
> 
> Also have a couple Tajima black chalk lines coming...hope I like them. I am tired of cheap ones crapping out on me.


Very nice early Mag:thumbsup: now complete with a skyhook:thumbsup:


----------



## kyle_dmr

10k 55' gradall
With jib, 12-20' hydaulic adjustable. Boom has 74' of up and 65' of flat out infront reach. Good for about north of 1000lbs at full stick and full jib.
Made by HLA Attachments. Priced very reasonably I might add. Mounts ought to the quick connect of any machine as they make to order. And for a benefit, local to me.


----------



## Jerkelman

Hi my name is Sam and I'm a toolaholic.its been 2 days since I bought a tool but this month I've purchased the following 
Dewalt 35ft tape measure
Occi strong hold suspenders
Occi belt less adaptor
Dewalt chalk box
Dewalt nail puller
Ridgid 15 amp circular saw
Occi tool chest
And I've been fighting the urge to buy a ridgid 10in miter saw and stand. Please help before I slip again.


----------



## overanalyze

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Very nice early Mag:thumbsup: now complete with a skyhook:thumbsup:


That was my eBay find for $60!!! I love using it!


----------



## Rustbucket

Pretty lean this week. Two M18 compact Red Lithium batteries. $79 at HD.


----------



## baerconstructio

4" of rain this week. I HAD TO have the tracks, I swear.


----------



## wazez

baerconstructio said:


> 4" of rain this week. I HAD TO have the tracks, I swear.


How do you like that New Holland? My dad has the older 180.


----------



## baerconstructio

wazez said:


> How do you like that New Holland? My dad has the older 180.


I love it. This one is fully loaded. AC, heat, air ride heated seat, ISO controls, radio, and very good visibility around you. ISO controls were very easy to get used to as well.


----------



## loneframer

I seem to have tamed the urge to buy the Impulse roofer (for now) by replacing the trigger valve assembly in my Bostitch coil siding nailer today.

I also walked past the DW715 mitersaw several times when it was marked at $199. Back up to $229 now. I like some of the design changes over my 2 old DW single bevel 12" chops.:whistling


----------



## wazez

baerconstructio said:


> I love it. This one is fully loaded. AC, heat, air ride heated seat, ISO controls, radio, and very good visibility around you. ISO controls were very easy to get used to as well.


I set in one of those at the dealer and notic ed it has better visibility than the older ones yet. Bet you don't wanna get out of that thing to do any work. 

Imo the New Holland will most other machines to pieces.


----------



## Youngin'

This has to be the most ineffective support group ever.

"Hey guys, I see tool X that I want but don't really need going for 20% off. Convince me not to buy one."

"Screw buying one! Buy six of them!"


----------



## CanningCustom

Youngin' said:


> This has to be the most ineffective support group ever.
> 
> "Hey guys, I see tool X that I want but don't really need going for 20% off. Convince me not to buy one."
> 
> "Screw buying one! Buy six of them!"


Ok sounds like a plan


----------



## svronthmve

CanningCustom said:


> Ok sounds like a plan


Yep, the group seems to be very effective for me too. I'm buying more tools than ever....


----------



## jlsconstruction

FlyFishRI said:


> I have been wanting a fein multimaster for a while though, are the bosch or any other brand blades compatible? Just about every day, there is something I could use one for.





Youngin' said:


> I believe they sell adapters in the same section as the blades in most stores.


 yes they do



Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Get a Ridgid JobMax for half the money and all the blades will fit it!


That will work


Brian Peters said:


> Or get the Bosch... it comes with an adapter.


Do does makita



schaefercs said:


> Worst advice ever. That tool is downright awful.


You're gay



country_huck said:


> I second that, I have had the corded version since it came out, have had no issues.





Brian Peters said:


> I got the first corded version, I like it but wish I had held out for the newer more powerful version with tool free blade change.





CanningCustom said:


> It's not the worst advice. It depends on the application it will be used. I have the jobmax which I use for rough cuts and for clearing debris from notching timbers. So it serves it's purpose. I have a makita that I use for interior work.


:thumbsup:


----------



## 98crewcab

Absolutely LOVE my makita multi tool, and I believe it also came with the adapter for different blade use....

A partner bought the rigid cordless and was changing batteries several times while my single 18v kept going strong. That fein is a great one, but the $100 makita won over due to already having makita tools and batteries on hand...(not to mention MUCH cheaper)


----------



## CanningCustom

My makita multi was a no brainer. Some of us are heavily invested in lxt tools :cough: dwb :cough: So with having all the batteries on hand, why not have anothet lxt. I just bought the 4 port charger for the trailer :clap: and another circular saw.


----------



## Railman

Nice edit crewcab!

For the record, you said:
"Absolutely LOVE my marital multi tool":whistling

I assume you meant your wife?:jester:

Sorry, I couldn't let it go!:no:
Joe


----------



## 98crewcab

WHAT?! Four port charger?! **twitches coming back....*****

Online shopping commencing, gotta hurry and find/order before wife wakes up.....:whistling


^^^^and railman, ha ha ha!!! I wish she was as convenient as most of my tools......


----------



## CanningCustom

98crewcab said:


> WHAT?! Four port charger?! **twitches coming back....*****
> 
> Online shopping commencing, gotta hurry and find/order before wife wakes up.....:whistling


That's ok I know the feeling. I just blame every lxt purchase on DWB  Every time he posts a pic I have to go shopping. God help you Buddy if we ever come to Hawaii. Although she can't really complain because she stole the lxt vacuum and some batteries from me. So in my eyes that's grounds for another purchase.


----------



## Moze

FlyFishRI said:


> I have been wanting a fein multimaster for a while though, are the bosch or any other brand blades compatible? Just about every day, there is something I could use one for.


Dewalt is about to come out with their cordless version...I'll definitely be adding that to the arsenal.


----------



## woodworkbykirk

just bought a milwaukee heated hoodie...


----------



## jlsconstruction

woodworkbykirk said:


> just bought a milwaukee heated hoodie...


Review it when you try it out,


----------



## Brian Peters

woodworkbykirk said:


> just bought a milwaukee heated hoodie...


I want one of those...


----------



## jlsconstruction

I just ordered some occidental framers


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

schaefercs said:


> Worst advice ever. That tool is downright awful.


Why:blink: are you yackin about the corded one, the 10volt ot the 12 volt?? Just on Thursday I was using the right angle impact the multi tool and the detail sander:thumbsup: Yours can do all that right:laughing:



Railman said:


> Nice edit crewcab!
> For the record, you said:
> "Absolutely LOVE my marital multi tool":whistling
> I assume you meant your wife?:jester:
> Sorry, I couldn't let it go!:no:
> Joe


 Man you gotta hit the quote button on that stuff or it didn't happen:laughing:


----------



## Calidecks

I own the Makita multi tool and wish I would've bought something with the tool less blade change. Thinking of scrapping it and doing it anyway.


----------



## jlsconstruction

Californiadecks said:


> I own the Makita multi tool and wish I would've bought something with the tool less blade change. Thinking of scrapping it and doing it anyway.


You change blades that much? The wrench is on the side of the tool.


----------



## Calidecks

I still keep losing it.

One time I lost the Allen and had a million allens in the truck, but not phucking that one. I was so pissed I almost threw it it the garbage right there. I was undercutting for flooring. Had to go buy one. That moment probably cost me enough to pay for a tool less.


----------



## jlsconstruction

Californiadecks said:


> I still keep losing it.
> 
> One time I lost the Allen and had a million allens in the truck, but not phucking that one. I was so pissed I almost threw it it the garbage right there. I was undercutting for flooring. Had to go buy one. That moment probably cost me enough to pay for a tool less.


I have a ton of Makita and almost all have the Allen wrench on them, if I grab a tool that doesn't and I need one it's not that big of a deal


----------



## Calidecks

jlsconstruction said:


> I have a ton of Makita and almost all have the Allen wrench on them, if I grab a tool that doesn't and I need one it's not that big of a deal


The only other Makita's that I own are a 16" beam saw, planer, and a track saw.


----------



## HARRY304E

jlsconstruction said:


> I just ordered some occidental framers


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## FlyFishRI

Got the Bosch, lol. 

I hate to admit it, buy I got some Crapsman hiker style boots as well. I have been wearing Merrell hiking shoes for a long time and love them but wanted something with a composite shank for when working from a ladder. They were on sale for $80 and look pretty good too so I figure it is worth a shot. I will post pics in a bit.


----------



## FlyFishRI

I almost forgot about the other tool I got the other day. 00' F150 with the 5.4 Triton. Hoping to get a 7x14 trailer after the holidays.


----------



## David7586

Moze said:


> I like the looks of the Bosch jacket but don't have any of the Bosch cordless line, so went with the DeWalt. I don't understand why they didn't go with heated pockets. The collar is heated, but I think I would have opted for heated pockets before a heated collar.


Actually it's just like the milwaukee gen 1 jacket. Two chest zones and the back. No heated collar. At least it has a charging feature for your phones. Both the bosch and milwaukee heat at the same speed which is pretty much a few minutes before you're toasty.


----------



## Brian Peters

Moze said:


> I like the looks of the Bosch jacket but don't have any of the Bosch cordless line, so went with the DeWalt. I don't understand why they didn't go with heated pockets. The collar is heated, but I think I would have opted for heated pockets before a heated collar.


I think the idea is that if you're working you shouldn't have your hands in your pockets!


----------



## Moze

Hard to argue with that reasoning.


----------



## svronthmve

Brian Peters said:


> I think the idea is that if you're working you shouldn't have your hands in your pockets!


Maybe he is working with his hands in his pockets.


Ohhh.......sorry. Wrong pockets


----------



## brunothedog

Went to Hilti to get a few grinding disks and ended up getting this







a metal circular saw
they let me do a demo on an ¼ inch angle iron, it cut like butter. I had to have it. generated no sparks, no particles flying in my face, i was impressed.
costs me 650 bucks with 2 batteries and charger

came home and i had to try it, so i found an ancient ¾ inch hardened steel bar. like cutting wood.
NOBODIES using this


----------



## Moze

Not trying to stay a war, but is there something that makes it worth that much more than say the Dewalt? The Dewalt is half the price ($329) and has a slightly higher rpm. 

That being said, that's a nice looking saw. :thumbsup:


----------



## brunothedog

Moze said:


> Not trying to stay a war, but is there something that makes it worth that much more than say the Dewalt? The Dewalt is half the price ($329) and has a slightly higher rpm.
> 
> That being said, that's a nice looking saw. :thumbsup:


almost all of hilti tools cost twice as others.
but their service is light years ahead of the others


----------



## Rustbucket

Milwaukee makes a good metal cutting saw as well, but not the quality of the Hilti. Bare tool is about $150. For day to day use, I would think the Hilti is worth the premium. Hilti is all about service and catering to professionals.


----------



## Calidecks

I would probably spend more money on my tools if service was what I needed a lot of. But in the last thirty years I've probably only needed tool service maybe three times, from a service center. Even if I owned the expensive tools and they broke I would fix it myself because I can get it done faster and don't have to go anywhere, or send anything away. Just order the parts online. I don't mind paying for the parts if it means I can have my tools ready to use faster.


----------



## jlsconstruction




----------



## Dustincoc

jlsconstruction said:


> View attachment 101702


First post I saw after reading your thread on that was that you were the latest post in the dump trailer tread. I thought "Oh, No, the spending spree just went off the deep end":jester:


----------



## jlsconstruction

Dustincoc said:


> First post I saw after reading your thread on that was that you were the latest post in the dump trailer tread. I thought "Oh, No, the spending spree just went off the deep end":jester:


Haha no, I got a new dump trailer in January


----------



## Moze

I guess that's what I don't understand...

Hilti tools can cost up to twice as much as a comparable DeWalt or Milwaukee tool and I've always been told the same thing by Hilti users: Hilti's service is great. OK, but why is the service needed...do the tools break often enough to justify spending twice as much as on DeWalt/Milwaukee/Bosch? I've used DeWalt stuff for over 15 years and have literally never had an issue other than the old NiCad batteries eventually losing their punch. 

So in the case of the metal circular saw...I could buy one Hilti or spend the same amount and get two DeWalt's. It would probably take years to run one of the DeWalt's into the ground at which point you could unbox the other brand new DeWalt and start fresh.

Again...I'm not being argumentative and I'm not criticizing the purchase. I just don't get if there's something I'm missing or what. If you get free batteries for life or something, that would make more sense to me.


----------



## jlsconstruction

Moze said:


> I guess that's what I don't understand...
> 
> Hilti tools can cost up to twice as much as a comparable DeWalt or Milwaukee tool and I've always been told the same thing by Hilti users: Hilti's service is great. OK, but why is the service needed...do the tools break often enough to justify spending twice as much as on DeWalt/Milwaukee/Bosch? I've used DeWalt stuff for over 15 years and have literally never had an issue other than the old NiCad batteries eventually losing their punch.
> 
> So in the case of the metal circular saw...I could buy one Hilti or spend the same amount and get two DeWalt's. It would probably take years to run one of the DeWalt's into the ground at which point you could unbox the other brand new DeWalt and start fresh.
> 
> Again...I'm not being argumentative and I'm not criticizing the purchase. I just don't get if there's something I'm missing or what. If you get free batteries for life or something, that would make more sense to me.


You're completely right, battery powered tools are like iPhones, you buy one and it works fine for a few years, but 3 months after you buy it something better comes out.


----------



## Rustbucket

I think to really get the benefit of Hilti service, you need to be a larger commercial contractor. For small guys with only a half dozen employees it makes little sense, but if you're buying drills, saws and rotary hammers by the dozen, cases of fasteners, bits, blades and adhesives, then it starts to make sense. I like Hilti stuff, but I'm not their market.


----------



## brunothedog

Moze said:


> I guess that's what I don't understand...
> 
> Hilti tools can cost up to twice as much as a comparable DeWalt or Milwaukee tool and I've always been told the same thing by Hilti users: Hilti's service is great. OK, but why is the service needed...do the tools break often enough to justify spending twice as much as on DeWalt/Milwaukee/Bosch? I've used DeWalt stuff for over 15 years and have literally never had an issue other than the old NiCad batteries eventually losing their punch.
> 
> So in the case of the metal circular saw...I could buy one Hilti or spend the same amount and get two DeWalt's. It would probably take years to run one of the DeWalt's into the ground at which point you could unbox the other brand new DeWalt and start fresh.
> 
> Again...I'm not being argumentative and I'm not criticizing the purchase. I just don't get if there's something I'm missing or what. If you get free batteries for life or something, that would make more sense to me.


over here they are a phone call away. call them and they come your job site with whatever you need.
3 yrs ago i plugged my jack hammer into the wrong outlet and i fried it.
it had 6 months of service with me.

I called, they came to pick up for repair my burned one, and gave me one to use until they fixed it, for free

I am a one man show basically, 

another time with my bore machine, I needed a 92 mm bit for reinforced concrete, called to see if they had one in stock, they did't, so they called to another Hilti in Milan(3hrs. away) and by 2 o'clock, they had it directly to the job site

I own bosch, Hitachi, makita that are basically the same as hilti.
basically.
Plus all the freebies i get from them, 


I have been in construction for more than 30yrs. never seen nothing like them
Kudo's to Hilti

And as i have read from you's contractors, builders, subs, Its not how much I cost only to consider, *It's the service you get for what you pay.*

You can't on one hand complain that the one's who bid lower than you, don't have the Quality service your bid includes, 
Then, with the other hand complain that the tools cost more and then say the service really doesn't matter.

That my friends is what I call a true hack:thumbup:


----------



## Rustbucket

brunothedog said:


> You can't on one hand complain that the one's who bid lower than you, don't have the Quality service your bid includes, Then, with the other hand complain that the tools cost more and then say the service really doesn't matter. That my friends is what I call a true hack:thumbup:


I have been saying this for years! I have been watching the quality of most tools go down the toilet, yet people still buy the cheap stuff and complain that it sucks. Our customers do the same thing! It's how our society has been conditioned. Quantity over quality.


----------



## Moze

Rustbucket said:


> I think to really get the benefit of Hilti service, you need to be a larger commercial contractor. For small guys with only a half dozen employees it makes little sense, but if you're buying drills, saws and rotary hammers by the dozen, cases of fasteners, bits, blades and adhesives, then it starts to make sense. I like Hilti stuff, but I'm not their market.





brunothedog said:


> over here they are a phone call away. call them and they come your job site with whatever you need.
> 3 yrs ago i plugged my jack hammer into the wrong outlet and i fried it.
> it had 6 months of service with me.
> 
> I called, they came to pick up for repair my burned one, and gave me one to use until they fixed it, for free
> 
> I am a one man show basically,
> 
> another time with my bore machine, I needed a 92 mm bit for reinforced concrete, called to see if they had one in stock, they did't, so they called to another Hilti in Milan(3hrs. away) and by 2 o'clock, they had it directly to the job site
> 
> I own bosch, Hitachi, makita that are basically the same as hilti.
> basically.
> Plus all the freebies i get from them,
> 
> 
> I have been in construction for more than 30yrs. never seen nothing like them
> Kudo's to Hilti
> 
> And as i have read from you's contractors, builders, subs, Its not how much I cost only to consider, *It's the service you get for what you pay.*
> 
> You can't on one hand complain that the one's who bid lower than you, don't have the Quality service your bid includes,
> Then, with the other hand complain that the tools cost more and then say the service really doesn't matter.
> 
> That my friends is what I call a true hack:thumbup:


Gotchya...I can see how in some instances, it would make sense to go with Hilti. 

Thanks for the responses.:thumbsup:


----------



## Inner10

Hilti's weakness is also it's greatest strength. Much like snap on the quality of service and prices largely depends on your relationship with your rep.


----------



## [email protected]#e

Went and picked up an occidental heritage fat lip rig this morning to replace my old diamond back pouch. The diamond back had its flaws but I did like it. Not sure about it yet. I'm trying to figure out if its just that I'm not used to it yet but I might lose sleep over this one


----------



## Gary H

[email protected]#e said:


> Went and picked up an occidental heritage fat lip rig this morning to replace my old diamond back pouch. The diamond back had its flaws but I did like it. Not sure about it yet. I'm trying to figure out if its just that I'm not used to it yet but I might lose sleep over this one


Those red ones for sale?


----------



## CanningCustom

[email protected]#e said:


> Went and picked up an occidental heritage fat lip rig this morning to replace my old diamond back pouch. The diamond back had its flaws but I did like it. Not sure about it yet. I'm trying to figure out if its just that I'm not used to it yet but I might lose sleep over this one


What are you unsure of? Liking the heritage bags? Well I'll tell ya what, if you don't like them hit me up I'll buy them off you. 
Where did you go to get them, Atlas?


----------



## jlsconstruction

Got a Bostich siding nailer lest night.


----------



## [email protected]#e

CanningCustom said:


> What are you unsure of? Liking the heritage bags? Well I'll tell ya what, if you don't like them hit me up I'll buy them off you.
> Where did you go to get them, Atlas?


Can't quite put my finger on it. I think a lot has to do with placement but I may get used to it. Although I'm not crazy about the sheer size of them. Because the idea of the fat lip is to keep the bags open however it makes them kinda wide and bulky. Perhaps once they break in they won't be so bad. And ya picked em up at atlas. Ya might not be crazy about the price all in I was almost $450 with tax....ya I'm crazy


----------



## FramingPro

[email protected]#e said:


> Can't quite put my finger on it. I think a lot has to do with placement but I may get used to it. Although I'm not crazy about the sheer size of them. Because the idea of the fat lip is to keep the bags open however it makes them kinda wide and bulky. Perhaps once they break in they won't be so bad. And ya picked em up at atlas. Ya might not be crazy about the price all in I was almost $450 with tax....ya I'm crazy


Atlas is very dangerous :jester:


----------



## [email protected]#e

Ya I intentionally left my credit cards in my truck. That place could of ruined me


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Man I've been really slipping up:blink: I'll have to take some pics soon..........


----------



## Youngin'

I went to look at offset impact bits but it was on sale! Forgot the impact bits. Whoops.


----------



## jlsconstruction

Youngin' said:


> I went to look at offset impact bits but it was on sale! Forgot the impact bits. Whoops.


On sale because it's a pile of chit. Mine quit working after 3 months


----------



## Youngin'

That's too bad. According to reviews it either works fine or unexpectedly craps out. Oh well, it was cheap. If it craps out then it's no big loss.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

Youngin' said:


> I went to look at offset impact bits but it was on sale! Forgot the impact bits. Whoops.
> 
> View attachment 101813


WTF is it.... a radio?


----------



## Youngin'

Haha yes it's a radio.


----------



## jlsconstruction

Youngin' said:


> Haha yes it's a radio.


Mines the most exspencive bottle opener in the world


----------



## overanalyze

jlsconstruction said:


> Mines the most exspencive bottle opener in the world


Open it up...look for a blown fuse. One of our dewalt radios crapped out and it was a $2 fuse. Just a guess.


----------



## jlsconstruction

overanalyze said:


> Open it up...look for a blown fuse. One of our dewalt radios crapped out and it was a $2 fuse. Just a guess.


It turns on, just nothing happens, and I did take it apart, couldn't figure it out.


----------



## Youngin'

It should still be under warranty if it's not that old.


----------



## Calidecks

Youngin', send him your reciept.


----------



## Youngin'

Would that work? He's in Ohio, I'm in Alberta, hopefully they wouldn't look too closely...


----------



## jlsconstruction

Youngin' said:


> Would that work? He's in Ohio, I'm in Alberta, hopefully they wouldn't look too closely...


I'm in ny


----------



## Youngin'

Clicked on the wrong profile. That's what I get for doing this off my cell.


----------



## jlsconstruction

Is that a black charger? Interesting


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

jlsconstruction said:


> 33 bucks. It would had been free if I wanted to wait 8 to 12 business days,


Where did you order it from??


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Yes it's Black:blink:


----------



## CanningCustom

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I picked this one up a short time ago. I replaced an old Porta Cable that was stolen from my van
> ½" Makita drill, Made in Japan
> Also a new Makita combo kit, it has the LXDT01 3 speed impact and the
> LXPH03 ½" hammer drill- driver
> It came with the 3rd battery in the price of 299.+tax :whistling


Ok DWB you killing me  I was thinking of the brushless set and a free battery.


----------



## jlsconstruction

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Where did you order it from??


Amazon


----------



## svronthmve

jlsconstruction said:


> I found a dealer in Syracuse, but I don't know what they stock. I'm going to give them a call on the morning.


Let me know how that goes. It'd be easier to drive an hour to Syracuse.

I went to woodcraft in Rochester in Sept. They didn't have much festool in stock then either. I, like you, then went over to HD. I ended up leaving with the little Ryobi 2200 quiet generator!


----------



## jlsconstruction

svronthmve said:


> Let me know how that goes. It'd be easier to drive an hour to Syracuse.
> 
> I went to woodcraft in Rochester in Sept. They didn't have much festool in stock then either. I, like you, then went over to HD. I ended up leaving with the little Ryobi 2200 quiet generator!


Lol I was checking out the generators, my hd is on the smaller side, so I spent a little time there checking everything out


----------



## svronthmve

I always go around them. I've found they carry different things in different markets sometimes. 

My parents used to live near oneonta. One day I was walking around their store and found the makita 10" slider I'd just purchased in my store 3 weeks earlier for $100 less. Snapped a photo of the tag & got them to refund me when I got back home.


----------



## David7586

svronthmve said:


> Let me know how that goes. It'd be easier to drive an hour to Syracuse.
> 
> I went to woodcraft in Rochester in Sept. They didn't have much festool in stock then either. I, like you, then went over to HD. I ended up leaving with the little Ryobi 2200 quiet generator!


How you liking the ryobi? I picked it up a while ago, but just started it once to make sure it worked and its been sitting since. Not as quiet as a Honda but pretty bearable.


----------



## schaefercs

jlsconstruction said:


> So I'll say I'm very disappointed in woodcraft, I went with a grand in my pocket and couldn't even spend it, all I got was a rolair jc10, and a Makita radio from hd down the street


Where the hell did you find that jc10 around here? And what did it cost?

I have the mac2400 and it's way too much for small jobs. I've been thinking about getting a jc10 just to shut my helper up.


----------



## schaefercs

jlsconstruction said:


> They didn't have anything, I wanted a track and they didn't even have that, all they had was clamps, a kapex, and a few extractors.


Didn't believe me?


----------



## jlsconstruction

schaefercs said:


> Didn't believe me?


I thought they would have atleast a track :laughing:


----------



## jlsconstruction

schaefercs said:


> Where the hell did you find that jc10 around here? And what did it cost?
> 
> I have the mac2400 and it's way too much for small jobs. I've been thinking about getting a jc10 just to shut my helper up.


At woodcraft it was just on the floor under the festool tv, it was $240. It was the only one that was out so I would call to check to see if they had more before driving over


----------



## schaefercs

jlsconstruction said:


> At woodcraft it was just on the floor under the festool tv, it was $240. It was the only one that was out so I would call to check to see if they had more before driving over


That's what Amazon gets for them plus shipping. I'll call tomorrow morning and see what the deal is. It's only 10 minutes away so the drive wouldn't kill me. It's the wife I gotta worry about.


----------



## svronthmve

David7586 said:


> How you liking the ryobi? I picked it up a while ago, but just started it once to make sure it worked and its been sitting since. Not as quiet as a Honda but pretty bearable.


Surprisingly, I'm pretty impressed. I have a friend who has 2 of the Honda's, but I just couldn't justify $1k right now.

It's reasonably quiet, and always starts on the 3rd pull. Hums right along. Bought it to use on my trailer when it's not easy to hook up to a customer's location.

I also recently bought the ryobi 18g battery nailer for punch list type stuff. I've been equally as happy with that. It kind of looks like ryobi has stepped up their game in the last 6-12 months. Some of their stuff seems reasonable for the price point.


----------



## steex

The drill and impact driver are replacing a set of the previous Ridgid X3 models that I got almost four years ago. The old ones still work and I've been real happy with them, but they are getting a little tired and I love new stuff, so I gave the old set to my helper. The new ones have better lights, a better chuck on the drill, and supposedly slightly more power and better batteries. If I get the same amount of use out of them that I did from my previous set I'll be real happy.

I'm also really looking forward to trying out the little Ridgid trim router. I've never been a big fan of the Bosch Colt and I'm hoping this one is a little nicer. It was only $75, so that's good, and as always I'm a big fan of Ridgid's warranty.


----------



## Calidecks

steex said:


> The drill and impact driver are replacing a set of the previous Ridgid X3 models that I got almost four years ago. The old ones still work and I've been real happy with them, but they are getting a little tired and I love new stuff, so I gave the old set to my helper. The new ones have better lights, a better chuck on the drill, and supposedly slightly more power and better batteries. If I get the same amount of use out of them that I did from my previous set I'll be real happy. I'm also really looking forward to trying out the little Ridgid trim router. I've never been a big fan of the Bosch Colt and I'm hoping this one is a little nicer. It was only $75, so that's good, and as always I'm a big fan of Ridgid's warranty.


Look what I saw today at the creapo











I don't own any Ridgid though.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

steex said:


> I'm also really looking forward to trying out the little Ridgid trim router. It was only $75, so that's good, and as always I'm a big fan of Ridgid's warranty.


I have the coffee grinder sized router and mine works fine:thumbsup:


----------



## kambrooks

Giving these a try for the first time. 100+ returns to cut and glue today.











In the market for a good portable router table, any suggestions?


----------



## Leo G

Be careful with the 2P-10. It sets up pretty quick when it's fresh. If you are doing crown practice on a few. Baseboard isn't that bad because it's flat. I don't use 2P-10 on crown because I think it sets up to quick. Yellow glue and 23 ga nails and if it's prefinished I finish it off with some Mohawk crayons to fill the holes.


----------



## jlsconstruction

kambrooks said:


> Good day


I have that router table


----------



## David7586

kambrooks said:


> Good day


Is that the mdf or aluminum top version? Err I think ra1171 vs ra1181.


----------



## Youngin'

I've always been a tool bag man, never a tool box man. However, I'm running out of space in the truck cab for open tool bags so I'm thinking of some lightweight weather proof toolboxes I can throw in the back of the truck and take in at the end of the night.

Oh the things I say to justify purchases.


----------



## kambrooks

david7586 said:


> is that the mdf or aluminum top version? Err i think ra1171 vs ra1181.


 1171


----------



## kambrooks

jlsconstruction said:


> I have that router table


how do you like it


----------



## jlsconstruction

kambrooks said:


> how do you like it


Not bad, kinda pricey for a half sheet of mdf, I keep it in the trailer.


----------



## kambrooks

jlsconstruction said:


> Not bad, kinda pricey for a half sheet of mdf, I keep it in the trailer.


 Idk what regular price is, $139 at my local lowes.

Needed a table a compatible router for tomorrow, couldn't find one to fit my ridgid (which I love) so I bought this pair.


----------



## jlsconstruction

kambrooks said:


> Idk what regular price is, $139 at my local lowes.
> 
> Needed a table a compatible router for tomorrow, couldn't find one to fit my ridgid (which I love) so I bought this pair.


I've had mine a few years, I think I paid like 160. I've used my Hitachi, Bosch, and a few craftsmans on it.


----------



## Tylerwalker32

kambrooks said:


> Good day


i have that porter cable router, good router. Pretty powerful.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

kambrooks said:


> I cannot wait to get home...


Where you at:blink:


----------



## [email protected]#e

So I tried returning my Occidentals. Little scuff on the tape holder and they told me to pound salt. Not happy. Anyways there for sale. Highest bidder and remember I paid almost $450 with tax so be nice


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

[email protected]#e said:


> So I tried returning my Occidentals. Little scuff on the tape holder and they told me to pound salt. Not happy. Anyways there for sale. Highest bidder and remember I paid almost $450 with tax so be nice


Why were they so much? I bought the fat lip and I thought they were expensive at $250 but why are these ones $200 more? Are they a special edition or something?

Where ever you bought that from charged you double. Is this your one? 

http://www.acetoolonline.com/Occidental-8585LH-LG-Heritage-FatLip-Tool-Bag-Set-p/occ-8585lh lg.htm


----------



## [email protected]#e

The set was $290 plus I added the hip buddies and the strip nail pouch


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

[email protected]#e said:


> The set was $290 plus I added the hip buddies and the strip nail pouch


Ok that makes sense then. Was gonna say that sounded well expensive.


----------



## Smithanator

Woodans purchase made me wonder how many levels do you guys have?. Maybe its just me but every time I buy a new one I still keep the old ones and even though I only completely trust three of them I must have like 10.


----------



## Smithanator

I just thought of away to weed out the ones I don't know if accurate or not. I could shoot two transit marks and get rid of ones that didn't read on the $


----------



## Leo G

Put them on any surface. Read the bubble. spin it around so the opposite ends of the level are now on the same surface. The bubble should read the same. If it doesn't then it's out. You can do this for plumb and level.


----------



## David7586

I absolutely could not walk away from this! Only the lowes in Quincy Ma was selling at this price. Doesn't seem like anyone else is in the north and south shore.


----------



## Rustbucket

David7586 said:


> I absolutely could not walk away from this! Only the lowes in Quincy Ma was selling at this price. Doesn't seem like anyone else is in the north and south shore.


Nice score! Don't know a thing about that saw, but for that price it's gotta be a screaming deal!


----------



## Gary H

[email protected]#e said:


> So I tried returning my Occidentals. Little scuff on the tape holder and they told me to pound salt. Not happy. Anyways there for sale. Highest bidder and remember I paid almost $450 with tax so be nice


I want the diamond backs.


----------



## Brian Peters

Did Fein have some special patent on the multi tool, or why is it that for years they were the only one?


----------



## Rustbucket

Brian Peters said:


> Did Fein have some special patent on the multi tool, or why is it that for years they were the only one?


Yes, they did, and it ran out a few years ago. Many other manufacturers seemed like they were just waiting for the patent to run out, and had designs ready to go. DeWalt, it seems, didn't even have it on their radar until the market was flooded. 

Not saying anything bad about DeWalt, it's just that they don't seem to have the innovation or connection with the market that other manufacturers do. Makita and Milwaukee seem to be the leaders in new innovative tools. They have been first to market on many things. Festool too, but they're a different animal.


----------



## Warren

Rustbucket said:


> Yes, they did, and it ran out a few years ago. Many other manufacturers seemed like they were just waiting for the patent to run out, and had designs ready to go. DeWalt, it seems, didn't even have it on their radar until the market was flooded.
> 
> Not saying anything bad about DeWalt, it's just that they don't seem to have the innovation or connection with the market that other manufacturers do. Makita and Milwaukee seem to be the leaders in new innovative tools. They have been first to market on many things. Festool too, but they're a different animal.


Makita has stepped it up in the last ten years. The first cordless drill that I ever saw and used was a Makita back in 1984. Within a few years, the other manufacturers introduced theirs and eventually blew right past Makita. Makita seemed stuck on the same crappy design for over a decade. Eventually, they got back on track.


----------



## Rustbucket

Warren said:


> Makita has stepped it up in the last ten years. The first cordless drill that I ever saw and used was a Makita back in 1984. Within a few years, the other manufacturers introduced theirs and eventually blew right past Makita. Makita seemed stuck on the same crappy design for over a decade. Eventually, they got back on track.


My first cordless drill was the Makita 9.6v/12v with stick battery. My first cordless saw was the Makita trim saw with the same battery. I gave yh to Giodwill a couple of months ago, and one of the batteries still worked! At least if you used it right off the charger.


----------



## schaefercs

I blame jls for this one.


----------



## svronthmve

schaefercs said:


> I blame jls for this one.


That's a nice compressor. I love mine!


----------



## schaefercs

svronthmve said:


> That's a nice compressor. I love mine!


I'm looking forward to not having to carry my mac2400 around, especially for jobs not requiring a compressor like that. Also looking forward to not listening to my guy complain about the weight.


----------



## jlsconstruction

schaefercs said:


> I'm looking forward to not having to carry my mac2400 around, especially for jobs not requiring a compressor like that. Also looking forward to not listening to my guy complain about the weight.


It makes no noise, stand 15' away and you can't hear it


----------



## FlyFishRI

I guess I have to buy a JC10 now! I was considering going all cordless for finish stuff but I may just go with the jc10 and update the finish guns. 

Just got some new levels today and am thinking about either trac racs or a cap next week. I don't want a cap but winter is coming and I won't be able to get a trailer before it gets here so a cap may be nice just to keep snow out.


----------



## schaefercs

FlyFishRI said:


> Just got some new levels today and am thinking about either trac racs or a cap next week. I don't want a cap but winter is coming and I won't be able to get a trailer before it gets here so a cap may be nice just to keep snow out.


tonneau cover?


----------



## FlyFishRI

I thought about doing a soft one with the trac racs, can fit most stuff under one so I think it might work well.


----------



## wazez

Was at a show today.....Anyone seen these yet?


----------



## CanningCustom

wazez said:


> Was at a show today.....Anyone seen these yet?


i might have one sitting over at the store awaiting pickup :whistling:


----------



## asevereid

CanningCustom said:


> I might have one sitting over at the store awaiting pickup :whistling:


Fixed it for you.


----------



## Warren

Added another laser via ebay.

I have a few other toys that use the little battery.


----------



## Leo G

Is it a flux capacitor?


----------



## Youngin'

Finally, the type of nipple warming apparatus I've been looking for. 









My furnace is in the fritz so it's getting some toasty use inside at the moment.


----------



## JR Shepstone

Warren said:


> Added another laser via ebay. I have a few other toys that use the little battery.


I've got that one as well. Don't use it much because I'm leery of the accuracy. 

I used it one time and it was WAAAAY out of level. Most likely would have been user error. 

What are your thoughts on it so far, if you've had a chance to try it out?


----------



## Calidecks

Just purchased a baby burke bar it's a little beast and a great demo bar. It should be for 120.00









It's heat treated steel 47" Long has a 3" blade. Its real name is a Meadow Burke Jr.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

I've been itchin to get that one.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Californiadecks said:


> I am weird so it doesn't matter. My favorite is the hump day commercial. That's funny every time is see it.


Mike… Mike… Mike… Mike… Mike……. I know you can hear me…. What day is it? :laughing:


----------



## MJconstruction

svronthmve said:


> I use the bucket boss vac to suck the remaining water out of the tank & bowl when I change out toilets. Works great for that.
> 
> Then I throw the toilet into a clean mortar mixing tub (kept just for this purpose) and can slide it wherever I need to go.


I really like the mortar pan idea. I may steal that.


----------



## steex

I know plumbers who routinely stick their hands in there with a sponge to get the water out. I think they're out of their freakin minds, that's what wet/dry vacs were invented for.


----------



## svronthmve

MJconstruction said:


> I really like the mortar pan idea. I may steal that.


Consider it steal-able! 

It also keeps me from getting any stray moisture or wax on uninterested places.

And the plastic tub slides nicely along most floors without damaging them. If I am concerned though, I throw a cloth tarp under it and use that to drag it.


----------



## Santi78342

Picked this stuff up today from HD. $315 and some change excluding the bit set

M18 Fuel Combo kit
Free M18 Grinder


----------



## jlsconstruction

Finally got this from 2ndgen

I'll get a pic with all the boys together this weekend and post them in the worm drive thread


----------



## jlsconstruction




----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Wow just like new!


----------



## Youngin'

I've been good this month. Only the Milwaukee hoodie and a couple new toolboxes. I went from several tool bags down to a bucket jockey and 2 bags and now to 1 bag and 2 toolboxes. It's tough to know what storage solution works best till you try them all it seems.


----------



## Moze

I posted a few days back about the Hitachi stick screwdriver I bought. At the time I was undecided between that and the DeWalt gyroscopic driver. After using the Hitachi for a few days, there were some things I didn't like about it so I got the DeWalt to do a side-by-side comparison. 

Other than demonstrating how it works, I didn't see any videos on YouTube showing the capability of the DeWalt, so I did a video comparing the two drivers.

I obviously suck at making videos because it turned out way longer than intended and part of the stuff was done totally out of the view of the camera.

Anyway, the DeWalt was an easy choice over the Hitachi (for me). Here's the video if anyone is interested: click


----------



## woodworkbykirk

speaking of milwaukee....... got this an hour ago.. the rep was there and threw in a m12 battery and fastback knife


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Well take it out of the boxx, set it up and get back to us with a pic of the tool:laughing:


----------



## woodworkbykirk

heres a pic of the tool..... lol


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy




----------



## Leo G

Now now boys


----------



## Chad McDade

eBay strikes again! Just picked up a Paslode impulse.


----------



## CarpenterSFO

CarpenterSFO said:


> I just got the straight Dalluge based on California Deck's money-back guarantee.It's going to take a few nails to adjust - I have been pretty grooved in on the Estwing 22. The lower weight is nice, swinging and surprisingly I can feel it on my belt too. I'm old enough to care about that.


I framed all day today and I like the hammer. Drives nails great, and I have no sore wrist.


----------



## Calidecks

CarpenterSFO said:


> I framed all day today and I like the hammer. Drives nails great, and I have no sore wrist.


Was it this one?


----------



## CarpenterSFO

Californiadecks said:


> Was it this one?
> 
> View attachment 102824


Yes.


----------



## Calidecks

CarpenterSFO said:


> Yes.


You will love how easy it is to change handles, you will find those Allen screws will loosen up when it's new. An easy fix though. :thumbsup:


----------



## CarpenterSFO

Californiadecks said:


> You will love how easy it is to change handles, you will find those Allen screws will loosen up when it's new. An easy fix though. :thumbsup:


I bought a couple spare handles while I was at it.


----------



## Rustbucket

Well, this week I picked up a cheap Delta 6" grinder, a 24' fiberglass Werner Type I ladder, and a Grizzly pressure pot to use with my HVLP. Realized after I got it that it's not compatible with waterborne paints😡. The reason they give is the possibility of rust if water condenses inside the tank. It was cheap, so I may just hold on to it. Waterborne wasn't my primary use anyway.


----------



## steex

Californiadecks said:


> You will love how easy it is to change handles, you will find those Allen screws will loosen up when it's new. An easy fix though. :thumbsup:


If I got one of those I would plan on never changing the handle ever. It's not all skinny like the Stilettos plus it has the overstrike guard. How are you supposed to break it?


----------



## Calidecks

steex said:


> If I got one of those I would plan on never changing the handle ever. It's not all skinny like the Stilettos plus it has the overstrike guard. How are you supposed to break it?


Your right about that, I had to change it once, because every time I walked it scraped my catspaw and wore out the handle and made it not feel right to swing. But I can't imagine how it would break.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

Californiadecks said:


> Your right about that, I had to change it once, because every time I walked it scraped my catspaw and wore out the handle and made it not feel right to swing. But I can't imagine how it would break.


Wow Cali..... Those catspaw scrathches must be deep to unbalance that beauty....:whistling


----------



## Calidecks

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Wow Cali..... Those catspaw scrathches must be deep to unbalance that beauty....:whistling


Well it didn't really get deep, but ok here it goes, it was putting splinters in my hand. Your hammer shouldn't give you splinters. All this because the catspaw was scraping. The handle was cheap so I replaced it.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

Californiadecks said:


> Well it didn't really get deep, but ok here it goes, it was putting splinters in my hand. Your hammer shouldn't give you splinters. All this because the catspaw was scraping. The handle was cheap so I replaced it.


Any beauty should be well used... but well cared for...........

and also it's good to replace a splintered hammer handle.


----------



## baerconstructio

Regular price $35. $2 on clearance at lumberyard


----------



## Gary H

Craigslist score on Sunday. Already have my name and company color painted on it. Even better was the owner drove 2 hours north to bring it to me. Been looking for one for awhile now and this is one clean unit compared to alot of the junk that was for sale. 

I should be able to run the piping for my air in my shop and resell it for what I bought it for or maybe a little more.


----------



## Gary H

baerconstructio said:


> Regular price $35. $2 on clearance at lumberyard


Good deal on them. Did you buy all they had at that price?


----------



## baerconstructio

Gary H said:


> Good deal on them. Did you buy all they had at that price?


Cleaned them out.


----------



## tjbnwi

Gary H said:


> View attachment 102921
> 
> 
> Craigslist score on Sunday. Already have my name and company color painted on it. Even better was the owner drove 2 hours north to bring it to me. Been looking for one for awhile now and this is one clean unit compared to alot of the junk that was for sale.
> 
> I should be able to run the piping for my air in my shop and resell it for what I bought it for or maybe a little more.


I've installed this product for shop air. It works great, easy to install.

http://www.rapidairproducts.com/rapidair.asp

Tom


----------



## Leo G

baerconstructio said:


> Cleaned them out.


Did you check the expiration date? I always called BS on that until I got a can that would be 99% no fires. Put in a fresh one and gun worked great, put that one back in and get one shot and then misfires.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

baerconstructio said:


> Cleaned them out.





Leo G said:


> Did you check the expiration date?


:thumbsup: Leo sniffs out another one:whistling


----------



## baerconstructio

Leo G said:


> Did you check the expiration date? I always called BS on that until I got a can that would be 99% no fires. Put in a fresh one and gun worked great, put that one back in and get one shot and then misfires.


Had me worried there for a minute.


----------



## Leo G

Good deal!!


----------



## Lester P.

No pics, but I got the new DWE7480 table saw today. Didn't get a chance to use it, but quite pleased with the purchase.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Lester P. said:


> No pics, but I got the new DWE7480 table saw today. Didn't get a chance to use it, but quite pleased with the purchase.


Lester without pics it's just hear say:jester:


----------



## Lester P.

Sadly I am still unawares of the process of posting pics on the internets, but trust me man. Used a 25% off Harbor Freight coupon, got it for $289.00. Also learned that my local Big Box will no longer accept any more Harbor Freight coupons.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

Gary H said:


> View attachment 102921
> 
> 
> *Craigslist* score on Sunday. Already have my name and company color painted on it. Even better was the owner drove 2 hours north to bring it to me. Been looking for one for awhile now and this is one clean unit compared to alot of the junk that was for sale.
> 
> *I should be able to run the piping for my air in my shop and resell it for what I bought it for or maybe a little more*.


When I'm going to need something *for a little while*, and don't want to own it, buy it, store it, .... like maybe a cement mixer or 40 ft ladder, or drywall lift for ceilings, I buy it on Craigs list and when finished sell it on craigs list.

If I'm working alone and not subbing out, and the job requires extended use over a period of time, I think it saves alot verse rental.

Now, not if I need it for just one day.

While I would love to just own it....and not sell it..... storage of some things that are seldom required, gets to be a problem.

Nice score


----------



## tyb525

I ran 3/4 pex for my shop airlines. So far so good 2 years later.


----------



## Aaron Berk

It was a premeditated purchase...... :sad:

But it was a necessary one....

I ordered on Monday, and received it on Tuesday!:clap: :clap:
And I got free shipping to boot!

Urethane BS tires from Sulphur Grove Tool, out of Jax Fla :thumbsup:


----------



## tyb525

Nice! A big bandsaw is on my list!


----------



## Warren

Sure, why not?


----------



## jlsconstruction

Warren said:


> Sure, why not?


Are they any good?


----------



## Warren

jlsconstruction said:


> Are they any good?


Don't know yet, just got it. It is the Kobalt (Lowes) brand. 5 year warranty, lithium ion, 2 batteries. Drill looked to be pretty heavy duty. For $100, I can just keep it in the shop.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Can't go wrong for that price.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Warren said:


> Sure, why not?


That's what I said:blink:


----------



## jlsconstruction

Warren said:


> Don't know yet, just got it. It is the Kobalt (Lowes) brand. 5 year warranty, lithium ion, 2 batteries. Drill looked to be pretty heavy duty. For $100, I can just keep it in the shop.


I have 2 of the 10" slider chops saws. When people asked to barrow a chop saw that's what I give them. And for vinyl sidding. But I've had them for 3 or 4 years.


----------



## svronthmve

jlsconstruction said:


> I have 2 of the 10" slider chops saws. When people asked to barrow a chop saw that's what I give them. And for vinyl sidding. But I've had them for 3 or 4 years.


I've got the 7 1/4 " kobalt slider. Had it for a couple years. Works fine for rough cuts, trim, etc. Beats dragging the big 10" out for a few cuts.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

I had to check to see if I was on the DIY forum by mistake :no: :laughing:


----------



## FlyFishRI

In the past couple weeks I have been struggling a bit. New tool box for hand tools, torpedo, 24", 48" and 72" levels, some clamps, new straight edge, air hose and my Rolair JC10 was ordered today and will be here Friday. Pretty excited about that but am afraid I may have to upgrade my larger compressor to the bigger Rolair if I like this as much as I think and hope I will.

I am also thinking about "upgrading" my finish guns. I have all Bostitch finish guns now and they have been ok but both of our brad guns had issues all day today. Are the newer Bostitch better in any way? Any other brand recommendations? I like Hitachi roofers and framers but not sure about their finish stuff.


----------



## jlsconstruction

FlyFishRI said:


> In the past couple weeks I have been struggling a bit. New tool box for hand tools, torpedo, 24", 48" and 72" levels, some clamps, new straight edge, air hose and my Rolair JC10 was ordered today and will be here Friday. Pretty excited about that but am afraid I may have to upgrade my larger compressor to the bigger Rolair if I like this as much as I think and hope I will.
> 
> I am also thinking about "upgrading" my finish guns. I have all Bostitch finish guns now and they have been ok but both of our brad guns had issues all day today. Are the newer Bostitch better in any way? Any other brand recommendations? I like Hitachi roofers and framers but not sure about their finish stuff.


I love the new jc10, we've been joking for the last few weeks, every time it kicks on one of us will be like "is that thing running". I have the rol air with the Honda moter, and you can't beat that for framing and roofing. 

As far as nailers go, I've been replacing all my bostich with Hitachi every time a gun goes, except for roofing guns, I'll stick to bostitch.


----------



## Calidecks

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> That's what I said:blink:


Your going to dig that radio DWB my guys no mine by name, we call it rule number one. :thumbsup:


----------



## WarriorWithWood

Same here, first out and last in.


----------



## Youngin'

I am now known as the "Milwaukee whore" or "Milwaukee slut" at work. I am not denying it, when I see the red and black on the shelf my knees get weak.


----------



## Calidecks

Youngin' said:


> I am now known as the "Milwaukee whore" or "Milwaukee slut" at work. I am not denying it, when I see the red and black on the shelf my knees get weak.


Milwaukee makes good tools, and you can't beat the prices.


----------



## Spencer

jlsconstruction said:


> I love the new jc10, we've been joking for the last few weeks, every time it kicks on one of us will be like "is that thing running". I have the rol air with the Honda moter, and you can't beat that for framing and roofing.
> 
> As far as nailers go, I've been replacing all my bostich with Hitachi every time a gun goes, except for roofing guns, I'll stick to bostitch.


Any idea which model number your bigger rol air is? I'm in the market for something electric that is portable, and can pump out as much cfm as possible without tripping a 20 amp circuit. I'd rather not go gas but just curious what you've got.

Edit:

I'm looking at this one.

http://www.aircompressorsdirect.com/Rolair-5715K17-Air-Compressor/p7265.html


----------



## FlyFishRI

I am already thinking about the 25BIG and I haven't even got my JT10 yet. The 25BIG pumps out over 6cfm at 90psi and I THINK is only like 13 amps.


----------



## Spencer

FlyFishRI said:


> I am already thinking about the 25BIG and I haven't even got my JT10 yet. The 25BIG pumps out over 6cfm at 90psi and I THINK is only like 13 amps.


Thanks. I think that might be the one. If I get the twin tank I'll kill myself trying to get it into my truck. For some reason I don't think I've never seen that compressor before. 

I like the wheels too. I have the big bore makita and it is heavy to lug around. Other than that it has been good to me.


----------



## Chad McDade

kambrooks said:


> Had these horses for awhile, pretty strong. But the little tabs on the feet that you're supposed to hold with your foot to extend the legs, break so easily. Out of 8, I think I have 3 left.


By looking at them, I figured those little feet wouldn't last long.

All this talk about the jc10 has me itching to buy one now. I have been wanting one.........


----------



## steex

MKnAs Dad said:


> I hope Ridgid fixed their 18v sawzall. I had one a few years ago. Biggest POS I have ever seen. I could have probably cut through a 2x4 with a multitool just as quickly.


It cuts pretty decent but sucks down batteries. I need some of those 4Ah suckers. I have a corded 15 amp Milwaukee that I use for any real demo anyway, and just want cordless for small jobs. In general I think that all of Ridgid's cordless stuff has gotten way better over the past couple generations and is now about a B+ grade.


----------



## Spencer

Californiadecks said:


> I really like the Rol-Air, I have this one here. The VT20TB. It's a lot lighter and quieter then the others I mentioned. It will run two framing nailers with no problem. Also it's designed to run at half the RPM's and has the bigger bore pistons. It's continuos duty rated meaning it can run constantly without burning up or voiding the warranty.
> 
> The wheels are a big plus, as I'm not getting any younger and I look for everything with wheels these days.
> 
> 
> View attachment 103132


Thanks. I was wondering what continuous duty meant. When I was doing more roofing we used to run an electric dewalt wheel barrow that would constantly run whether you were using air or not. The nice thing about it was it supplied a ton of air and wouldn't trip breakers after we got it going. Even had some kind of pressure release switch that made it start easier/draw less current. Haven't been able to find it online anymore. It was a beast of a compressor. Lots of hours on that thing. It was extremely quiet as well.


----------



## FlyFishRI

The Dewalt you had was probably an Emglo. The electric Rolair wheelbarrow has that release too, pretty smart. Almost like a pressure release to make a dirtbike kick over easy. 

Scheduled Delivery:Friday, 11/15/2013, By End of DayWoohoo!


----------



## Calidecks

FlyFishRI said:


> The Dewalt you had was probably an Emglo. The electric Rolair wheelbarrow has that release too, pretty smart. Almost like a pressure release to make a dirtbike kick over easy. Scheduled Delivery:Friday, 11/15/2013, By End of DayWoohoo!


So what did you get?


----------



## FlyFishRI

Californiadecks said:


> So what did you get?


The JC 10. After the holidays I think I will go for the 25BIG if I like this as much as I think I will. No more twin stacks for this guy!:clap:


----------



## Calidecks

FlyFishRI said:


> The JC 10. After the holidays I think I will go for the 25BIG if I like this as much as I think I will. No more twin stacks for this guy!:clap:


You won't be disappointed with that JC10. :thumbsup:


----------



## loneframer

Picked up the Bosch radio at Lowes for $139, a 2 1/8" Irwin Speedbore auger and a 2 pack of DW nicad 18 volt batteries for $99 at HD.

Holiday deals are starting:clap:


----------



## BBuild

FlyFishRI said:


> The "tires" on the Makita are cute.
> 
> Is there much of a price difference? Not that it matters much to me but are the Rolair made here? I know some parts are from Italy.
> 
> Amazon says my JC10 will be here Tuesday but if the seller shipped UPS ground like they said on the phone, it will be here tomorrow. I can't wait and will likely leave the job early to pick it up.
> 
> Saturday, going to pick up a Trac Rac and will start my shopping for a set of side boxes. I considered a cap but I think I will keep the table saw and miter saw in the cab and the compressor on the passengers seat and then everything else can go in the bed or side boxes.


Amazon? C'mon man support the brick and mortar when you can. Burns tool in Fall River carries every Rol-air made. I'm sure if you went there you'd be leaving with a lot more than a compressor though.


----------



## FlyFishRI

BBuild said:


> Amazon? C'mon man support the brick and mortar when you can. Burns tool in Fall River carries every Rol-air made. I'm sure if you went there you'd be leaving with a lot more than a compressor though.


The seller is a brick and mortar from West Hartford, CT. I even called to see if they preferred me to order direct from them and they said either way is fine. 

Burns only had the display on stock and wanted full price for it. Screw that. I will take care of the brick and mortars but they have to take care of me too. I would pay more for their display than I paid for this one brand new since there was no sales tax.


----------



## Spencer

FlyFishRI said:


> The Dewalt you had was probably an Emglo. The electric Rolair wheelbarrow has that release too, pretty smart. Almost like a pressure release to make a dirtbike kick over easy.
> 
> Scheduled Delivery:Friday, 11/15/2013, By End of DayWoohoo!


For 2 grand this jenny will do 15.5 cfm at 100 psi. Dang. Shipping weight it only 360 pounds. 










I'm still looking around at the emglos but I bet you are right. I know dewalt and emglo are one in the same but who bought jenny?


----------



## john5mt

Jenny is the old factory and tooling that used to be emglo. When dewalt bought emglo and moved production to Mexico the guy who owns Jenny bought the factory and tooling and kept making compressors. If you have an old emglo and need parts all the jenny parts fit exactly on the corresponding emglo compressor.


----------



## BBuild

FlyFishRI said:


> The seller is a brick and mortar from West Hartford, CT. I even called to see if they preferred me to order direct from them and they said either way is fine.
> 
> Burns only had the display on stock and wanted full price for it. Screw that. I will take care of the brick and mortars but they have to take care of me too. I would pay more for their display than I paid for this one brand new since there was no sales tax.


I hear ya about paying full price for their demo unit. It's probably the same one they fired up for me last year. Amazon started charging sales tax in MA last week so it's one more reason to shop local.


----------



## FlyFishRI

So, first impressions were great as were the few hours I used it today with a brad gun, 16ga finish and even a framing gun. Quiet and quick recovery.

It does seem it is leaking somewhere. I felt some air coming out of the drain valve but tightened it as much as I could by hand and I could no longer feel the air. It still kicks on after a while when not in use though. :-/

When I got home I was able to look at it a little closer. On the front rail there is a chunk of the powder coat missing and even possibly a sliver of the steel. For $240 I don't need something looking like chit because it rusts in a week. 

Air bubbles and peeling edges of the labels. Not a big deal I guess but it goes back to quality control. 

The tank was dented, I am guessing before the decal was applied because you could not see a dent in it until I noticed the air bubble in the decal. If it was dented after, I would think the decal would be stuck to the dent. Again, quality control issue.

Last but not least, the plate that the motor is mounted to looks like a kid cut it with an angle grinder in their garage. Doesn't affect the function, but for the money it shouldn't look worse made than a $100 twin stack from pep boys. 


Yea, yea...I am just being a whiney dog. I just expected a fine piece of machinery. It functions like one, but looks like it was thrown together. 




Overall for what really matters, it is a great compressor. If I could have found one locally I would have bought that and if it had the same blemishes I would exchange it to be 100% happy.


----------



## steex

My Hitachi compressor has been leaking a little for the past couple months, but it started leaking real bad today. It kicks on after just a couple minutes of sitting unused, and it's loud enough that I can't stand it. I have to turn it on when I'm using it and turn it back off as soon as I'm done. I'll try to fix it, but I guess it's probably time for a new compressor anyway. 

I've wanted a JC10 for a while, but I don't really think it can handle all my needs, so I've also been looking at the Makita MAC2400. 4.2 cfm vs. 2.35 is a big difference. That Rolair is sweet, but I don't think it can work as my only compressor. My POS Hitachi dying is probably going to force me into buying the Makita.


----------



## FlyFishRI

I agree, I think it is great for finish work and I wouldn't hesitate to frame a closet with it but I think that is about it. I bought it strictly for finish work so I think it will perform well. 

I was just a little disappointed with the "condition" it was in when I got a better look at it. I am sure it isn't the norm. 

I can't wait to get a 25BIG for framing and other big air needs.


----------



## svronthmve

FlyFishRI said:


> I agree, I think it is great for finish work and I wouldn't hesitate to frame a closet with it but I think that is about it. I bought it strictly for finish work so I think it will perform well.
> 
> I was just a little disappointed with the "condition" it was in when I got a better look at it. I am sure it isn't the norm.
> 
> I can't wait to get a 25BIG for framing and other big air needs.


Contact the company. It's family owned & operated. I heard several years ago they had an issue with a run of them having cosmetic defects like your describing. The company made it right as I understood it.

I love my jc10.


----------



## steex

Well I went and took a closer look at my compressor. It was just a worn out coupling; I had it diagnosed and fixed in 15 minutes. Which just means I don't have an excuse to buy a new compressor this week. Probably around January or February it will get to the top of the list.


----------



## Leo G

Oh....should I delete your posts then???

:laughing:


----------



## JT Wood

Spencer said:


> Any idea which model number your bigger rol air is? I'm in the market for something electric that is portable, and can pump out as much cfm as possible without tripping a 20 amp circuit. I'd rather not go gas but just curious what you've got. Edit: I'm looking at this one. http://www.aircompressorsdirect.com/Rolair-5715K17-Air-Compressor/p7265.html




I have that one, except mine has the constant run option. 



It keeps up to a guy stapling full bore on the roof. It runs fine on a 15 amp circuit, if it's plugged into the receptacle (not extension cord)


----------



## jlsconstruction

jlsconstruction said:


> I needed a backup I swear.


Here Spencer


----------



## Brutus

Californiadecks said:


> You are correct, however I was referring to these two:
> View attachment 103122
> 
> VS.
> View attachment 103123
> 
> 
> Which are both 90 dba



Framing crew I used to work with had that Rolair

It's pretty damn good. Although, it can't keep up with a sheathing stapler.


----------



## raycgl

We've had som smaller commercial install work recently and the inside of the gangbox was getting a bit disorganized and the weight was a nuisance. I decided to go all in on the Milwaukee M12 system and phase out our Dewalt 18 volt stuff to cut down on size and weight. 

I've picked up the Milwaukee M12 impact/drill combo, hammer drill, hackzall, multi-tool, and jigsaw. 

I also bought two of the Stanley FatMax (made in the USA) 28" watertight plastic toolboxes. One box fits my toolbelt(with tools in it), multi-tool, hackzall, m12 drill, charger, and a 7 1/4" circular saw. I'm going to put my rigger's bag(with all my drillbits, handtools, jigsaw, and laser), paslode 16 gauge cordless nailer, Duluth leather kneepads, and 24" level in the other toolbox. I'll be able to walk onto most smaller millwork installs/punchout jobs with those two toolboxes.

Next step is to order some more altoids boxes off of eBay, they are the fastest way to bring in enough fasteners for a small install.


----------



## Rich D.

Altoid boxes??


----------



## JR Shepstone

Rich D. said:


> Altoid boxes??


I've got an Altoid tin in my belt with apexes and assorted tips, a little honing stone, and a random nail. Great little containers!


----------



## eddy051

JR Shepstone said:


> I've got an Altoid tin in my belt with apexes and assorted tips, a little honing stone, and a random nail. Great little containers!


I keep one for fresh baldes and one for used blades.


----------



## Theloxmyth

Forgive me brothers, for I have purchased! :blink:



















THREE high wasn't working for where I want to put it, so I toiled greatly to divide and re construct two into one!

Don't try this at home! :laughing:



















The top most single unit probably will sit in the garage with the two drawers from the four drawer unit.


----------



## loneframer

Picked up another Paslode Impulse 16 gauge straight nailer today. Older gun with the long fuel cells, very little wear....for 20 bucks. There was 20 bucks worth of nails in the case.:laughing:

He said it had some electrical issues...which I took care of with a pencil eraser.:whistling

Already got my free fuel cell adapter from Paslodes web page.:thumbup:


----------



## Theloxmyth

loneframer said:


> Picked up another Paslode Impulse 16 gauge straight nailer today. Older gun with the long fuel cells, very little wear....for 20 bucks. There was 20 bucks worth of nails in the case.:laughing:
> 
> He said it had some electrical issues...which I took care of with a pencil eraser.:whistling
> 
> Already got my free fuel cell adapter from Paslodes web page.:thumbup:


Pencils are good for something after all!

I use the eraser trick a lot on contacts and the such!

Good job. :thumbup:


----------



## country_huck

loneframer said:


> Picked up another Paslode Impulse 16 gauge straight nailer today. Older gun with the long fuel cells, very little wear....for 20 bucks. There was 20 bucks worth of nails in the case.:laughing: He said it had some electrical issues...which I took care of with a pencil eraser.:whistling Already got my free fuel cell adapter from Paslodes web page.:thumbup:


Are the cordless trim guns any good, never used one. Do they set nails consistent? I have the newer l ion framer and it's worlds better than previous gens.


----------



## Leo G

Not sure if you would consider them tools, but I spent money for the shop. I bought a bunch of T5 54 watt HO fluorescent fixtures. I replaced my T12 75 watters. I had 4 fixtures in my spray room that I replaced 1:1 with the T5's Got 30% more light while using 30% less power. 

I was so pleased with them I went out and got a few more. Today I got an 8' 4 lamp unit and another 4' 2 lamp unit. The 8 footer replaced two T8 32 watt 2 lamp fixtures and the 4 footer replaced another 2 lamp unit.

I have 3 T8 32 watt fixtures now that can be put to use. One of them has found a home in a dark hall in my shop. The other 2 are waiting for a new home.


----------



## 413Sean

Well this just came in today, can't wait to use it tmrw. I've never had a wormdrive saw, always have used sidewinders my whole life. Have I been missing out guys?


----------



## jlsconstruction

413Sean said:


> Well this just came in today, can't wait to use it tmrw. I've never had a wormdrive saw, always have used sidewinders my whole life. Have I been missing out guys?


Yes! :laughing: I'd look nice with mine


----------



## 413Sean

Man its A LOT heavier than the 3 Makita sidewinders I have...


----------



## jlsconstruction

413Sean said:


> Man its A LOT heavier than the 3 Makita sidewinders I have...


Its good for you, :laughing:


----------



## CanningCustom

413Sean said:


> Man its A LOT heavier than the 3 Makita sidewinders I have...


Once you learn the weight is helpful and learn to use it. You'll enjoy is a lot more.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

413Sean said:


> Well this just came in today, can't wait to use it tmrw. I've never had a wormdrive saw, always have used sidewinders my whole life. Have I been missing out guys?





jlsconstruction said:


> Yes! :laughing: I'd look nice with mine


 It would blend right in with mine too:whistling
Bro you should post that one over at the wormdrive thread:thumbsup:


----------



## Youngin'

country_huck said:


> Are the cordless trim guns any good, never used one. Do they set nails consistent? I have the newer l ion framer and it's worlds better than previous gens.


I've been using impulse trim nailers exclusively for the last 3 months. Before that it was the usual corded air stuff. I like them, for as mobile as I have to be it's great for quick deployment. Obviously fuel is an extra cost and they're a bit smelly but I haven't had any issue with them outside the occasional nail jamming up.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

413Sean said:


> Man its A LOT heavier than the 3 Makita sidewinders I have...


It's not heavier than my Makita sidewinders:no:


----------



## Youngin'

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> It's not heavier than my Makita sidewinders:no:


Cheater!


----------



## FlyFishRI

Picked up Trac Rac's for the truck and a protractor/angle finder. 

I am really considering a 12v Milwaukee impact this week and maybe the Bosch Colt trim router

I almost got the Bosch 12v last week because of the short head but the red one is much more comfortable and I believe the torque is a little higher. I have worked with 2 different people that have them this week and I think I have fallen in love. It doesn't hurt that they have so many tools in their 12v line either.


----------



## jlsconstruction

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> It would blend right in with mine too:whistling
> Bro you should post that one over at the wormdrive thread:thumbsup:


I'm catching you slow and steady.


----------



## jhark123

I went on a spree lately, and I'm not even sorry!

1. Hooklift Dump truck similar to the one pictured below. It came with a gravel dump bed and a flat bed, still need to order a container and a tank for pumping septics.









2. Stihl MS362r chainsaw









3. Echo PB500 blower









Thinking about a rol air wheelbarrow compressor also:clap:


----------



## dkillianjr

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> It would blend right in with mine too:whistling
> Bro you should post that one over at the wormdrive thread:thumbsup:




Hey DWB, 

How do you like those Tenryu circular saw blades? I just picked up a couple the other day, but haven't tried them yet. They feel a lot stiffer then the diablo blades.

Dave


----------



## skillman

jhark123 said:


> I went on a spree lately, and I'm not even sorry! 1. Hooklift Dump truck similar to the one pictured below. It came with a gravel dump bed and a flat bed, still need to order a container and a tank for pumping septics. 2. Stihl MS362r chainsaw 3. Echo PB500 blower Thinking about a rol air wheelbarrow compressor also:clap:


 What year is truck and does it have high Mileage .


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

jlsconstruction said:


> I'm catching you slow and steady.


 Check the wormdrive thread:thumbup:



dkillianjr said:


> Hey DWB,
> 
> How do you like those Tenryu circular saw blades? I just picked up a couple the other day, but haven't tried them yet. They feel a lot stiffer then the diablo blades.
> 
> Dave


 Love the Tenryu blades. Tenryu was making those coated blades 20 years ago and they are the ones all the other companys copied:thumbsup:


----------



## dkillianjr

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Check the wormdrive thread:thumbup:
> 
> Love the Tenryu blades. Tenryu was making those coated blades 20 years ago and they are the ones all the other companys copied:thumbsup:



I was gonna wait til the bosch I have in the saw wears out, but screw it. I'm gonna change it out tomorrow:laughing:


Dave


----------



## jhark123

skillman said:


> What year is truck and does it have high Mileage .


1995 GMC with a CAT diesel and an Allison tranny - 12,000 miles. Yes, it was owned by a very small city.


----------



## loneframer

country_huck said:


> Are the cordless trim guns any good, never used one. Do they set nails consistent? I have the newer l ion framer and it's worlds better than previous gens.


I absolutely love my cordless collection. Todays buy brings my total to 12. I have to say that the Impulse trim guns have been much more consistent than any other pneumatic trimmer I've ever used for depth of drive. You're never dealing with variations in tank pressure from the hi/lo settings.


----------



## jhark123

I really want a cordless tico gun


----------



## jlsconstruction

jhark123 said:


> I really want a cordless tico gun


That would be sweet


----------



## maninthesea

Sign of addiction, I am hopping my impact driver breaks every time I use it. Why? So I have a _need_ to get the fuel impact.


----------



## Brian Peters

maninthesea said:


> Sign of addiction, I am hopping my impact driver breaks every time I use it. Why? So I have a need to get the fuel impact.


Why wait til it breaks? Others on here are showing off their various collections.


----------



## Rich D.

Theloxmyth said:


> Forgive me brothers, for I have purchased! :blink:
> 
> THREE high wasn't working for where I want to put it, so I toiled greatly to divide and re construct two into one!
> 
> Don't try this at home! :laughing:
> 
> The top most single unit probably will sit in the garage with the two drawers from the four drawer unit.


Where did you get those screwdrivers?


----------



## Chad McDade

Another eBay impulse - a framer this time 











Last night was a new sawzall to carry around in my truck, a new 6' paint pole, a texture brush, and the Milwaukee screwdriver and bottle opener combo from HD.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

My third CT unit. I just can’t help myself


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

I just bought a delta scroll saw for 20 bucks. Worth about 400 bucks in parts. Then I can go buy a real machine. 

I love this habit.


----------



## MJconstruction

jhark123 said:


> I went on a spree lately, and I'm not even sorry!
> 
> 1. Hooklift Dump truck similar to the one pictured below. It came with a gravel dump bed and a flat bed, still need to order a container and a tank for pumping septics.
> 
> 2. Stihl MS362r chainsaw
> 
> 3. Echo PB500 blower
> 
> Thinking about a rol air wheelbarrow compressor also:clap:


Do you do a lot or saw work I have the 362 and the 441c and always use 441 it's not much heavier and there is so much more power. Not o mention it can take a little bit larger bar.


----------



## jhark123

MJconstruction said:


> Do you do a lot or saw work I have the 362 and the 441c and always use 441 it's not much heavier and there is so much more power. Not o mention it can take a little bit larger bar.


I haven't had an issue with power. That said, if the 441 was the same price I'd get it instead. I just cut firewood and do minor clearing for new homes and additions.


----------



## CanningCustom

jhark123 said:


> I went on a spree lately, and I'm not even sorry! 1. Hooklift Dump truck similar to the one pictured below. It came with a gravel dump bed and a flat bed, still need to order a container and a tank for pumping septics. 2. Stihl MS362r chainsaw 3. Echo PB500 blower Thinking about a rol air wheelbarrow compressor also:clap:


 I'll take that blower off your hands


----------



## skillman

hammer7896 said:


> Paslode has an impulse positive placement nailer in the UK


 You guys get all the good stuff .


----------



## hammer7896

I am from Ohio. I just looked up Paslode UK last night and found it.


----------



## asevereid

Yeah, look at all this:


----------



## Gary H

skillman said:


> You guys get all the good stuff .


Paslode used to have the black impluse nailer here In the states. I worked for a large gc that had about 10 of those teco nailers. That was in the 90's. haven't seen one since.


----------



## RCCIdaho

I've fallen off the wagon pretty hard this month... 

Part of it was upgrades, but most of it is because we started a log home a couple weeks back and I sold all of my log home building tools about a year ago when I left that and started framing.

Husqvarna 455 Rancher and Haddon Lumbermaker attachment









Makita 4 1/2" Paddle Switch Angle Grinder and Lancelot Chainsaw Disc









Hitachi 7" Angle Grinder and Gator backing pad with 36 and 50 grit disc









Then somebody on here had to say something about a $329 Makita set with a free recip saw :clap::laughing:


----------



## jhark123

Yep, here it is http://www.itwcp.co.uk/products/pas...rs/ppn35ci-lithium-positive-placement-nailer/


----------



## Santi78342

Just got this delivered today. Tired of lugging around extension cords and halogens. 

Milwaukee M18 Floodlight


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Santi78342 said:


> Just got this delivered today. Tired of lugging around extension cords and halogens.
> 
> Milwaukee M18 Floodlight


i would like to see a side buy side review of this compared to the festool light. they got to be vastly cheaper.


----------



## Santi78342

BCConstruction said:


> i would like to see a side buy side review of this compared to the festool light. they got to be vastly cheaper.


I was looking for one as well without any luck. I decided on this because it was only $100 on eBay, and because I have a lot of other Milwaukee cordless tools. It lights up my living room almost as well as the two lamps do.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Santi78342 said:


> I was looking for one as well without any luck. I decided on this because it was only $100 on eBay, and because I have a lot of other Milwaukee cordless tools. It lights up my living room almost as well as the two lamps do.


$100 dam :blink: i thought it would be around $50. That makes my Festool light seem fair seeings it has built in battery and comes with the charger.


----------



## FlyFishRI

BCConstruction said:


> $100 dam :blink: i thought it would be around $50. That makes my Festool light seem fair seeings it has built in battery and comes with the charger.


What happens when the battery dies and you still need light?


----------



## Santi78342

FlyFishRI said:


> What happens when the battery dies and you still need light?


I believe the Festool light has a cord that can be plugged in and can also be ran off of any of their cordless batteries.


----------



## Santi78342

BCConstruction said:


> $100 dam :blink: i thought it would be around $50. That makes my Festool light seem fair seeings it has built in battery and comes with the charger.


 Did you pay the $175 for it? And do you think it is worth how much you paid for it? I was tempted to walk into my local woodcraft and see if they had any in stock so I could play with it. But I didn't want to be engulfed in the green kool-aid and end up walking out spending a months worth of wages.


----------



## tjbnwi

FlyFishRI said:


> What happens when the battery dies and you still need light?





Santi78342 said:


> I believe the Festool light has a cord that can be plugged in and can also be ran off of any of their cordless batteries.





Santi78342 said:


> Did you pay the $175 for it? And do you think it is worth how much you paid for it? I was tempted to walk into my local woodcraft and see if they had any in stock so I could play with it. But I didn't want to be engulfed in the green kool-aid and end up walking out spending a months worth of wages.


The Syslight will accept all of the Festool batteries except the ones for the CSX drill. They can be run off the AC adapter. They can be charged or run off the power points in a vehicle also.

I've run mine 6 hours on the battery in the light with a 15 volt battery attached. I found mine worth it when I had it, someone borrowed it and I don't think I'll get it back. Not a bad trade, I've had his Kapex and UG stand for about 2 years. 

The biggest issue I've heard deals with not charging fully the first time. 

Time to order the 4 pack.

Tom


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

FlyFishRI said:


> What happens when the battery dies and you still need light?


as Tom said. It can still be run from the tool batteries but it dont need to tie up a battery to run. i rarely run it out but when i do im normally buy a power point to charge it back up.


----------



## rex

RCCIdaho said:


> I've fallen off the wagon pretty hard this month... Part of it was upgrades, but most of it is because we started a log home a couple weeks back and I sold all of my log home building tools about a year ago when I left that and started framing. Husqvarna 455 Rancher and Haddon Lumbermaker attachment Makita 4 1/2" Paddle Switch Angle Grinder and Lancelot Chainsaw Disc Hitachi 7" Angle Grinder and Gator backing pad with 36 and 50 grit disc Then somebody on here had to say something about a $329 Makita set with a free recip saw :clap::laughing:


Where did you get the makita deal at?


----------



## svronthmve

rex said:


> Where did you get the makita deal at?


Its the standard price @HomeDespot if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Spencer

Got this for the shop to replace the POS colt that doesn't work any more. Looking it over I like the features a lot better than the Bosch and its got a little more HP.


----------



## Youngin'

I've been good lately. I have to save money for my time off while I take my apprenticeship training so I can't get anything too big. 

I had to pick up some supplies from Rona and I picked up the Lenox knife while I was there. Not that I need another knife...

I don't like it as much as my Milwaukee but it was shiny so I had to have it.


----------



## wazez

Santi78342 said:


> Just got this delivered today. Tired of lugging around extension cords and halogens.
> 
> Milwaukee M18 Floodlight


How would this light work for blowing attics? I currently use a corded halogen light. I already have the m18 set.


----------



## CanningCustom

Chad McDade said:


> I can't help myself.....


Me either


----------



## kambrooks

CanningCustom said:


> Me either





Chad McDade said:


> I can't help myself.....


Have all three, one my least regrettable impulse buys.


----------



## CanningCustom

kambrooks said:


> Have all three, one my least regrettable impulse buys.


Just got the 4 pc set drill, impact, hacksaw, light and 2 more batteries


----------



## Brutus

Chad McDade said:


> I can't help myself.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 103981


Those are coming with a hackzall and light with two batteries and charger here right now for $200


----------



## Brutus

CanningCustom said:


> Just got the 4 pc set drill, impact, hacksaw, light and 2 more batteries


Hackzall is sweet for ICF and foam sheathing


----------



## Brutus

It's been a while, boys...

Don't go to the business park with a full wallet and empty stomach......


----------



## SDel Prete

Not exactly a tool but it is to me. The wife got me an early Christmas gift of a carhartt j140 today. It comes just in time for a sill plate I'm doing Monday on a home by the bay and the banding and girder later in the week on a neighboring home on the bay.


----------



## Theloxmyth

H.F. cheapos, $28 for ALL!

Time will tell! :laughing:


----------



## Brian Peters

It was time for an upgrade..


----------



## svronthmve

Theloxmyth said:


> H.F. cheapos, $28 for ALL!
> 
> Time will tell! :laughing:


I have those. They work as well as my klien & greenlee's. And didn't make my wallet ache! :laughing:


----------



## Leo G

Brian Peters said:


> It was time for an upgrade..


I thought is said the top wasn't a place to stand....:whistling


----------



## Theloxmyth

svronthmve said:


> I have those. They work as well as my klien & greenlee's. And didn't make my wallet ache! :laughing:


I am super pleased to hear this, brother!

Thanks for posting. :thumbsup:


----------



## svronthmve

Theloxmyth said:


> I am super pleased to hear this, brother!
> 
> Thanks for posting. :thumbsup:


Lots of stuff @ HF is junk. This has been one of the pleasant surprises. There are a few useful things IMHO from there. Others guys just curse the place out....

I've been pretty pleased with air tools. Chip brushes & nitrile gloves work great. My US general toolboxes are a great value for the $$ when on sale.....

There's whole threads here devoted to the +'s.


----------



## Calidecks

Leo G said:


> I thought is said the top wasn't a place to stand....:whistling


Prolly couldn't see the sign, because he was standing on it.


----------



## Brian Peters

Californiadecks said:


> Prolly couldn't see the sign, because he was standing on it.


That old ladder came with the farm when I bought it 9 years ago...and it didn't have any sign on the top then...


----------



## Leo G

Looks like it really should have....Or you need to go on a diet :whistling :laughing:


----------



## Brian Peters

I use it mainly to change light bulbs, it's only 4' I can just hop down if I lose my balance.


----------



## Brian Peters

Leo G said:


> Looks like it really should have....Or you need to go on a diet :whistling :laughing:


I could stand to lose some weight.. 2 years ago I was in the 140's now I'm 190...


----------



## Calidecks

I fell from a ladder back in 2000 from the forth rung, it snapped me down, I broke my arm, ended up with three plates twelve screws and part of my hip in my wrist. Yeah, that hurt like hell. It took about a year to heal. I still only have 60% use out of it. Thank god I'm left handed and that was right.


----------



## Warren

Brutus said:


> It's been a while, boys...
> 
> Don't go to the business park with a full wallet and empty stomach......


You do know that someone posted a link for that compressor here last week, right? With a coupon code, you could get the compressor only (without that crappy gun) for $89


----------



## heavy_d

Okay so apparently I bought the plastic collated nail nailer. Will it shoot paper collated nails too?? After doing some reading, I really dont want to be shooting bits of plastic at my eyes, plus I have never seen plastic collated nails for sale here.

Edit. I really jumped the gun (pun not intended) on buying this nailer. Its 21 degree nails (we use 30) as well as plastic collated. Hello ebay!


----------



## Youngin'

Sounds like the 12v multi tool is a good buy, just probably not for sanding. Thanks guys I'm going to grab one here soon.


----------



## Rustbucket

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Well if that is the case you might want to get the Ridgid with the 12volt 3AH or new 4AH batteries.


That reminds me. Milwaukee has the larger 12V XC battery. That may be a good match for the Multi tool if you need longer run time.


----------



## Brian Peters

heavy_d said:


> Okay so apparently I bought the plastic collated nail nailer. Will it shoot paper collated nails too?? After doing some reading, I really dont want to be shooting bits of plastic at my eyes, plus I have never seen plastic collated nails for sale here.
> 
> Edit. I really jumped the gun (pun not intended) on buying this nailer. Its 21 degree nails (we use 30) as well as plastic collated. Hello ebay!


I've got that same gun, I can get nails for it at Lowes ,where I bought it.


----------



## FlyFishRI

Heavy-d, if you weren't so far north I would take it. I have 3 cases of the nails and no gun that uses them. haha

As cool as the heated jackets are, I am pretty toasty in a thermal shirt, t shirt and my new Stiletto hoody that my better half got me.

I ended up with a Milwaukee 12v drill, drill bit set and a porta cable pin nailer. Multi tool will be in the very near future.


----------



## SouthonBeach

I've had a melt down. Bought a Pasload impulse 18 ga brad nailer. Got sick of having to drag a hose and compressor around. I love being hoseless. 
Also got another Dewalt 18v vac. Again I can go cordless or plug it in. 
And lastly I have a tile job coming up that I cringe of how many times I'd need to be running to the wet saw, sooo a Rubi TS-60 plus has found a new home on a shelf in my garage. 
Black Friday had sucked me in on the 7 1/4" Kobalt scms. Haven't even taken it outta the box yet to test is. 
I think I better cut my self off on the early Christmas presents.


----------



## steex

I've always used plastic collated nails. The only time it's a problem is if you use them to nail down decking or subfloor and you get a bunch of plastic crap sticking up. But I haven't nailed either of those things in at least five years, so it's pretty much irrelevant to me. I buy my nails at Lowes; they seem to have the best selection around here.


----------



## heavy_d

I want to be able to interchange nails with my paslode framer so I will be selling this gun. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## FlyFishRI

I should add, I walked by two of the newer lithium 16ga paslode finish nailers marked at $261. It was tough, but I stayed strong.


----------



## Rustbucket

FlyFishRI said:


> I should add, I walked by two of the newer lithium 16ga paslode finish nailers marked at $261. It was tough, but I stayed strong.


So you bought both?😜


----------



## FlyFishRI

I now have the shakes and a killer stomach ache from passing them up. 

Since I bought the JT-10, I am back to questioning if I want to go cordless. I know they need to be cleaned, is that a pain?

I need a new 24ft ladder this week or else I probably would have grabbed at least one of them. They are so light and comfy!


----------



## svronthmve

Youngin' said:


> Sounds like the 12v multi tool is a good buy, just probably not for sanding. Thanks guys I'm going to grab one here soon.


I have the Milwaukee 12v. It does just fine for cutting, sanding, cleaning grout lines, etc. I do all those things with mine regularly. You'll get more than 10 minutes running with the standard red lith batteries, and even longer with the xc battery. I always have a couple charged up around me and never run out. 

Buy it. You wont be disappointed.

The only change i would like to see us a tool less blade change.


----------



## FlyFishRI

svronthmve said:


> The only change i would like to see us a tool less blade change.


Did you see the Dewalt quick release adapter someone posted? I just don't know how bulky it would be.


----------



## SouthonBeach

I love my Impulse nail guns. It's not much of a pain to clean them IMO. I love the convenience of them for small projects, not having to carry a compressor and set it up.


----------



## svronthmve

FlyFishRI said:


> Did you see the Dewalt quick release adapter someone posted? I just don't know how bulky it would be.


Yes. But unfortunately it only works tool less with dewalt blades. Other blades still have to be changed with a tool.


----------



## duburban

FlyFishRI said:


> I now have the shakes and a killer stomach ache from passing them up.
> 
> Since I bought the JT-10, I am back to questioning if I want to go cordless. I know they need to be cleaned, is that a pain?
> 
> I need a new 24ft ladder this week or else I probably would have grabbed at least one of them. They are so light and comfy!


I'm in the same boat as you with the JC10. I like that way because i can carry every gun i have and always have what i need. I fit a 23g, 18g, 18g crown and a 15g all in a sys 4 and I'm ready to go.


----------



## Moze

svronthmve said:


> Yes. But unfortunately it only works tool less with dewalt blades. Other blades still have to be changed with a tool.


Not sure the DeWalt adapter is the same as the new DeWalt cordless oscillating tool, but I assume it would be. If so, the tool also accepts Porter Cable, Rockwell, Imperial, and Kent blades. There are likely others as well.


----------



## JR Shepstone

Small purchase. 

Keeping it old school. 

Wish I had known HD carried these 4 doors ago.


----------



## Leo G

I'm afraid to ask why you need to mark your butt :blink:



:laughing:


----------



## JR Shepstone

Leo G said:


> I'm afraid to ask why you need to mark your butt :blink: :laughing:


So everyone knows it's mine. :laughing:

I always searched for them as "butt gauges" and they never come up. And here they are, sitting in the aisle with the hinges. I thought they stopped making these things years ago.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Youngin' said:


> Sounds like the 12v multi tool is a good buy, just probably not for sanding. Thanks guys I'm going to grab one here soon.


 My Ridgid sands like a champ:thumbsup: Same co. same factory. just a better platform. Lifetime on the tool, life time on the battery, it's a nobrainer.


----------



## CanningCustom

DWB I probably would have went that route myself but I already had 12v batteries, plus it only cost me $120 with 2 more batteries


----------



## svronthmve

Butt Markers - They do look like they'll slide right in the cracks very easily!


----------



## svronthmve

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> My Ridgid sands like a champ:thumbsup: Same co. same factory. just a better platform. Lifetime on the tool, life time on the battery, it's a nobrainer.


Sorry DWB, I have to disagree. Just because it's a lifetime replacement doesn't make it a better tool. I have had a number of ridgid battery tools. I've gotten way less runtime out of any of my ridgid batteries than Milwaukee, Makita, Bosch, etc. And have had early failures with them too. 

I think ridgid makes OK tools, but def not better ones....


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

svronthmve said:


> Sorry DWB, I have to disagree. Just because it's a lifetime replacement doesn't make it a better tool. I have had a number of ridgid battery tools. I've gotten way less runtime out of any of my ridgid batteries than Milwaukee, Makita, Bosch, etc. And have had early failures with them too.
> 
> I think ridgid makes OK tools, but def not better ones....


So a battery goes dead and I return it for another new one. It's not like I'm not in HD at least 3 times a week anyway. The tool dies and I return it. I've only had one JobMax die. I a 12volt JobMax multi tool out and in use most of the day today.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

svronthmve said:


> I think ridgid makes OK tools, but def not better ones....


 Ridgid doesn't make tools they are bought from other manufactures with the Ridgid name on them. Some tools are better than others. Have you used the JobMax with the 12volt3AH or 4Ah batteries?


----------



## Calidecks

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Ridgid doesn't make tools they are bought from other manufactures with the Ridgid name on them. Some tools are better than others. Have you used the JobMax with the 12volt3AH or 4Ah batteries?


I did not know this, is that why so many of their tools look familiar to other makes?


----------



## svronthmve

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Ridgid doesn't make tools they are bought from other manufactures with the Ridgid name on them. Some tools are better than others. Have you used the JobMax with the 12volt3AH or 4Ah batteries?


Yes, I did know that. I was just trying not to complicate my post. Mine are the 3Ah.


----------



## svronthmve

Californiadecks said:


> I did not know this, is that why so many of their tools look familiar to other makes?


Yes.


----------



## john5mt

heavy_d said:


> Okay so apparently I bought the plastic collated nail nailer. Will it shoot paper collated nails too?? After doing some reading, I really dont want to be shooting bits of plastic at my eyes, plus I have never seen plastic collated nails for sale here. Edit. I really jumped the gun (pun not intended) on buying this nailer. Its 21 degree nails (we use 30) as well as plastic collated. Hello ebay!


Answer nope
They make a different one for paper collated 

I bought one of those for a buddy in Calgary to help him build his garage and was surprised I couldn't hardly find 21 degree nails in that city. It's the opposite here and I use the papers here. I was surprised cuz usually your code is pretty strict in canukistan and there's been a big push for full heads here.


----------



## steex

Ridgid, Milwaukee, and Ryobi power tools (not the Ridgid plumbing tools) are all made by a company called Techtronic Industries or TTI.

Ryobi is sold only at Home Depot, Ridgid is probably about 95% Home Depot, and Milwaukee is sold in many different tool stores, but absolutely not at Lowes. 

In Europe and other parts of the world, TTI markets what we think of as Ridgid tools under the AEG brand.


----------



## EricBrancard

For tools I don't use everyday and generally don't need to own the best of, I purchase Ridgid and register for the lifetime service plan. No cordless tools, though.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

steex said:


> Ridgid, Milwaukee, and Ryobi power tools (not the Ridgid plumbing tools) are all made by a company called Techtronic Industries or TTI.


TTI owns them but doesn't manufacture the tools.


----------



## Inner10

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> TTI owns them but doesn't manufacture the tools.


I thought tti owned milwaukee and ryobi. Emerson owns ridgid but tti makes most of the cordless drills and similar tools.


----------



## FlyFishRI

They also own Stiletto. Just because one company owns the different brands doesn't make them the same quality. 

I LOVE my Ridgid worm drive saw and plan on picking up their trim router. Their cordless stuff might be good for the lest used stuff but I wouldn't depend on them I don't think. If it was a tool Mlwaukee didn't make, I would buy it. I went with Milwaukee because they are comfy, and have so many other tools in the line that I will buy.


----------



## Pitto

steex said:


> Ridgid, Milwaukee, and Ryobi power tools (not the Ridgid plumbing tools) are all made by a company called Techtronic Industries or TTI.
> 
> Ryobi is sold only at Home Depot, Ridgid is probably about 95% Home Depot, and Milwaukee is sold in many different tool stores, but absolutely not at Lowes.
> 
> In Europe and other parts of the world, TTI markets what we think of as Ridgid tools under the AEG brand.


the AEG brand is sold thru a DIY Hardware store here in Australia, Its not really held in the same regards as Bosch Blue, Dewalt, Makita, Etc. More of a DIY tool. 

Milwaukee is making headway as a powertool brand over here these days, however DEwalt Boch and Makita still hold the market share as serious trade tools.


----------



## duburban

FlyFishRI said:


> They also own Stiletto. Just because one company owns the different brands doesn't make them the same quality.
> 
> I LOVE my Ridgid worm drive saw and plan on picking up their trim router. Their cordless stuff might be good for the lest used stuff but I wouldn't depend on them I don't think. If it was a tool Mlwaukee didn't make, I would buy it. I went with Milwaukee because they are comfy, and have so many other tools in the line that I will buy.


read poor reviews about that router, id get the dewalt with led.


----------



## FlyFishRI

Thanks, I hadn't even looked in to it. It just felt right when it was in my hands. I wish the Dewalts had a nice comfy grip


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

I have the Ridgid trim router and it works great! It has put a mile of drip detail on facisha.


----------



## CanningCustom

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I have the Ridgid trim router and it works great! It has put a mile of drip detail on facisha.


You make me laugh


----------



## steex

I got the Ridgid trim router about two months ago. I haven't used it much, but it seems pretty decent. I just wish there was a little plunge attachment available for it like there is for the Bosch or the Dewalt. The good thing about it is that I can abuse it a little and use it for a lot more than just laminate trimming because I know it has a lifetime warranty.


----------



## FlyFishRI

For a tool like that, I don't really mind if it eventually needs to be sent out for repair or replacement since I don't use one every day. I use an old Ryobi that wont die now for formica and door hinges. 

I was looking at the portacable with the plunge attachment too. I am a sucker for that nice rubber grip on the ridged though! Just seems like it would be a joy to use.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

CanningCustom said:


> You make me laugh


Well it still works:laughing: The bearings sound a bit bad, like they could go at any time and I should be wearing safety glasses:laughing:


----------



## CanningCustom

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Well it still works:laughing: The bearings sound a bit bad, like they could go at any time and I should be wearing safety glasses:laughing:


You always go against the grain. Funny as hell


----------



## duburban

is the lifetime warranty really something that you can use as a selling point? i mean, it sounds great but my "lifetime warranty" didn't seem like a good deal when my (2) ridgid vacs died... it seems like i would have to live next to a ridgid service center for that to make sense. are you actually having success with that?


----------



## steex

Well I've had Ridgid cordless tools since 2009. I've had two batteries die and they replaced both of them and the charger. My "nearest service center" is the Home Depot that is two miles away from my house. I went down there and the guy put them on his charger and when it started blinking, he asked if I needed new ones right away. I told him I didn't really, so he sent them back and Ridgid shipped me the replacements in less than a week via UPS. I have a buddy who raised a little stink and they gave him brand new batteries right off the shelf, but he didn't get a free charger out of the deal. I had to go through the registration process again with the new batteries, but they are also guaranteed for life. Compare that to the problems that some people have with their Makita batteries.

I have a lot of Ridgid tools and except for those batteries, I haven't broken any of them. Maybe I'm not as hard on tools as some people, or maybe I don't use any given tool all day every day. But the warranty gives me the freedom to use them as hard or as long as I need to without worrying about the financial consequences of breaking them, and I've been happy with the performance of most of them. There are a few of their tools, most notably the collated screw gun, that I'm unhappy with. But for the most part, I think they are better than Dewalt, maybe not quite as good as Milwaukee or Makita, but more than good enough for what I need them to do.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

A few weeks ago I made the switch to Ridgid for my 18v tools. Previously I had an eclectic collection of various tools (Makita, Milwaukee, Dewalt and even some Ryobi). I just got tired of having to carry all the different batteries and chargers.

I went with the Ridgid just because of the warranty (registered them in my kid’s name). I use my 12v tools way more than my 18v, so how good they really were was not the deciding factor.

Five tool kit + grinder (free) + mulitool + 2 additional 4.0 batteries + radio + a corded router = about a grand with taxes. It was just time to pull the trigger.


----------



## maxwage

Nice set DaVinci! I don't buy into the Ridgid is junk deal... it's more of a your mileage may vary deal... 


I was at Advanced getting some ****e for the truck and say this on the clearance rack... it's junk, but for a nickel, couldn't pass it up.


----------



## RobertCDF

DaVinciRemodel said:


> A few weeks ago I made the switch to Ridgid for my 18v tools. Previously I had an eclectic collection of various tools (Makita, Milwaukee, Dewalt and even some Ryobi). I just got tired of having to carry all the different batteries and chargers.
> 
> I went with the Ridgid just because of the warranty (registered them in my kid&#146;s name). I use my 12v tools way more than my 18v, so how good they really were was not the deciding factor.
> 
> Five tool kit + grinder (free) + mulitool + 2 additional 4.0 batteries + radio + a corded router = about a grand with taxes. It was just time to pull the trigger.
> 
> http://s1176.photobucket.com/user/davinciremodeling/media/Stuff to CT/2013-11-26200434.jpg.html


I had the ridgid stuff a long time ago (still have a couple odd cordless laying around) I thought the drill and impact were very heavy (had the first impact they made) and not very comfortable I bought a newer set but then discovered they put the circular saw blade on the wrong side... that was the end and I went to Makita.


----------



## svronthmve

RobertCDF said:


> I had the ridgid stuff a long time ago (still have a couple odd cordless laying around) I thought the drill and impact were very heavy (had the first impact they made) and not very comfortable I bought a newer set but then discovered they put the circular saw blade on the wrong side... that was the end and I went to Makita.


MOST companies put the blade on the wrong side these days. Porter cable had it right with their 345, but even they've discontinued that a number of years ago....


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

svronthmve said:


> MOST companies put the blade on the wrong side these days. Porter cable had it right with their 345, but even they've discontinued that a number of years ago....


Didn't the old SawBoss have both a right and left side blade saw?


----------



## svronthmve

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Didn't the old SawBoss have both a right and left side blade saw?


I believe it did.


----------



## FlyFishRI

Wrong side? Says you! If you ask me, companies are starting to put them on the correct side. :thumbsup:


----------



## D.S.I.

Hey everybody, I feel like I'm slipping booze into the juice at the meeting... 30% off $200 purchase at www.zorotools.com. Free shipping too. Picked up a Makita 118“ rail for $200 shipped.


----------



## FlyFishRI

At $70 for an empty Milwaukee tool case and $515 for an 18v Milwaukee angle grinder, they need to do better than 30% off!


----------



## D.S.I.

Yeah, I didn't see a lot on their site, but the rail was a great price. Free shipping to boot!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

D.S.I. said:


> Yeah, I didn't see a lot on their site, but the rail was a great price. Free shipping to boot!


The site was so big I couldn't find the rail.


----------



## FlyFishRI

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> The site was so big I couldn't find the rail.


That was a big issue too, really hard to navigate the site.


----------



## D.S.I.

I think I broke it down to power tools, then selected makita. Both lengths showed up.


----------



## Calidecks

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> The site was so big I couldn't find the rail.


Type makita rail in the search engine, it wasn't 200 bucks where I did it


----------



## chewy

Californiadecks said:


> So I assume 12mm is around 7/16"


Possibally, 13.2mm is 1/2


----------



## Calidecks

chewy said:


> Possibally, 13.2mm is 1/2


We can teach each other from oceans away. What time is it in NZ


----------



## chewy

Californiadecks said:


> We can teach each other from oceans away. What time is it in NZ


9:27pm and about 22 degrees celcius and I have one hell of a sunburn.


----------



## jlsconstruction

330 am here 18F and I haven't seen sun in 2 months


----------



## Calidecks

That's 71 degrees Fahrenheit. It was 80 degrees today in California, I wore shorts. It's about 70 degrees Fahrenheit and 12:31 am. I have my windows open.


----------



## Calidecks

jlsconstruction said:


> 330 am here 18F and I haven't seen sun in 2 months


No sun in the day, damn I couldn't do it. I have to run my AC in my truck and home. It was 87 yesterday, and perfectly clear sky's.


----------



## jlsconstruction




----------



## Calidecks

Have you lived in that chit all your life? I've lived in this all my life. I would be very difficult for me to adapt to that weather.


----------



## jlsconstruction

Californiadecks said:


> Have you lived in that chit all your life? I've lived in this all my life. I would be very difficult for me to adapt to that weather.


 born and raised in auburn ny, it's never bothered me until maybe 2 years ago, the cold just makes my body hurt :laughing:


----------



## JT Wood

jlsconstruction said:


> born and raised in auburn ny, it's never bothered me until maybe 2 years ago, the cold just makes my body hurt :laughing:


You don't even know what cold is
:laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

chewy said:


> Possibally, 13.2mm is 1/2


128mm is a ½":blink: Isn't a inch 2.56 cm? or 256mm:blink:


----------



## Brian Peters

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> 128mm is a ½":blink: Isn't a inch 2.56 cm? or 256mm:blink:


2.56 cm equals 25.6 mm
Checked with my Buildcalc app to make sure...


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Brian Peters said:


> 2.56 cm equals 25.6 mm
> Checked with my Buildcalc app to make sure...


What is a half inch??:blink:


----------



## Leo G

And I thought the metric system was suppose to make it easy. Just divide by 10 :blink:


----------



## JT Wood

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> What is a half inch??:blink:


A half inch is 12.7 mm

Or 1.27 centimetres 
Or .127 decimetres 
Or .0127 metres


----------



## JT Wood

http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/inches-mm-conversion-d_751.html


----------



## Railman

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> What is a half inch??:blink:


:no:

It's 25.40000 mm per inch.

1/2 of 25.4 = 12.7 mm = 1/2inch

12mm = about 15/32"
11mm = about 7/16"

Joe


----------



## FlyFishRI

Well this thread sucks now. lmao


----------



## Brutus

won a 240$ pair of Timberlands today while sitting on my arse not at work due to weather from a radio contest.

Awesome.



Edit: 

Now with picture! They kinda look like combat boots, but man, are they ever comfy.


----------



## FlyFishRI

Here.


----------



## duburban

i just comes into play during transport. the fence off the saw is very vulnerable


----------



## Youngin'

This isn't mine, it's my bosses. He lent it to me for the day. I love it, I'm very jealous. 

He picked it up at a garage sale for next to nothing.


----------



## woodworkbykirk

Brutus said:


> Too bloody cold for the kilt now! :sad:


just get some fireball whiskey into ya


----------



## MJconstruction

Just picked this set up. Already have a charger so ill try to sell it. And got the bag for free from a friend


----------



## maxwage

Burned up a HF gift card yesterday on some odds and ends. Went to HD as well.









Was at one of my girlfriends house and found this gem. A Charles Parker 974 vise. Smooth and in great condition. I'm going to refurb and repaint it.


----------



## svronthmve

maxwage said:


> Burned up a HF gift card yesterday on some odds and ends. Went to HD as well.
> 
> Was at one of my girlfriends house and found this gem. A Charles Parker 974 vise. Smooth and in great condition. I'm going to refurb and repaint it.


ONE of your girlfriend's?? Hmmmmm......


----------



## JR Shepstone

I don't know if any if you guys have an Ollie's Bargain Outlet near you, check out their tools. 

In mine they had the Jorgensen 12" or 16" clamps for $7 or so. They also had some Hitachi stuff out lower priced than the big boxes. Not sure of the quality or if it's a second or something. 

Seems like a diamond in the tough type of place to me.


----------



## maxwage

svronthmve said:


> ONE of your girlfriend's?? Hmmmmm......


Girlfriend may be over playing it lol .. there are a couple that we mutually don't want a serious relationship. 

Back OT, more tool shopping tomorrow!


----------



## rex

maxwage said:


> Girlfriend may be over playing it lol .. there are a couple that we mutually don't want a serious relationship.


Good for you :thumbsup:


----------



## maxwage

I'm still young, (30) and was married for 5 years. Not ready for another serious commitment! 

1. Family.
2. Tools/career!


----------



## donerightwyo

MJconstruction said:


> Just picked this set up. Already have a charger so ill try to sell it. And got the bag for free from a friend
> 
> View attachment 104995
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 104994


Wonder how come none of mine have that fancy belt clip?


----------



## rex

maxwage said:


> I'm still young, (30) and was married for 5 years. Not ready for another serious commitment!
> 
> 1. Family.
> 2. Tools/career!



I'm being sincere, dude.

Bang out as many as you possibly can, just tear it up. Honestly once the word gets out women will either start hooking you up with their single friends cause they have "heard" or they will be the ones giving it up.

Enjoy :thumbup:

Last night was one for the books :whistling


----------



## kambrooks

rex said:


> I'm being sincere, dude. Bang out as many as you possibly can, just tear it up. Honestly once the word gets out women will either start hooking you up with their single friends cause they have "heard" or they will be the ones giving it up. Enjoy :thumbup: Last night was one for the books :whistling


I'd be interested in comparing notes with you, such a CT perceived legend.


----------



## blacktop

That's a sweet vice!


----------



## rex

kambrooks said:


> I'd be interested in comparing notes with you, such a CT perceived legend.


Sure, lets see who can get banned first...

Two 19 year old bobble heads last night, they were left handed smokers and I had what they wanted.


----------



## FlyFishRI

Skanks are dirty, I am all set. Had plenty of fun as a teenager and never caught anything so I feel like I won. Been with my better half for 9 years now and wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## maxwage

That's the thing, I don't mess with "ratchets" as they call them today. I could probably have a different piece _almost_ every night but I would rather have quality, and also, not completely ruin my rep in my hometown as a total poon hound. :laughing:

I like variety, as do most men. I'm not committed now, as do not false advertise with any woman I hook up with. Sure, I've had plenty of stage 5 clingers, but they tend to be younger then me. The older 30-55 crowd of divorced/lonely under-appreciated housewives is the crowd!! Mature, rock-your-world NSA fun. Plus they're usually not looking for you to knock them up or support them!!!!

And FlyFish, I dug the married life, was faithful and enjoyed it to the fullest, until I got burned, bad. I do want to settle down, not remarry, but find a solid, career minded woman. One who doesn't need a man to support her.

It's beginning to sound like SAA in here! :no: :laughing:

And thanks blacktop. I've been begging her for it for a few months now and she finally relented. That, along with an old Wilton I have, I can't wait to set up at my new shop. I love vintage tools as much as new ones. Equal opportunity....


----------



## FlyFishRI

Nothing wrong with being a poon hound! Heading down to Islamorada for a month in June to stick poon, bones and redfish.

Wait, now I don't think we are talking about the same poon.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

FlyFishRI said:


> Nothing wrong with being a poon hound! Heading down to Islamorada for a month in June to stick poon, bones and redfish.
> 
> Wait, now I don't think we are talking about the same poon.


Man has this thread broken down:jester:




Hey Bois you like my Kumu


----------



## TimelessQuality

Nice set of tools there:thumbup:


----------



## jlsconstruction

If you plow with a leased truck you have to buy the truck


----------



## heavy_d

My yardsale dark blue compressor died so I opted for this light blue one. This thing is a tank.


----------



## Calidecks

heavy_d said:


> My yardsale dark blue compressor died so I opted for this light blue one. This thing is a tank.


Literally!


----------



## Rustbucket

heavy_d said:


> My yardsale dark blue compressor died so I opted for this light blue one. This thing is a tank.


It's heavy for its size, but it's a great compressor.


----------



## FlyFishRI

jlsconstruction said:


> I want that shirt


My better half got me two Ts and a hoody. Love them.


----------



## jlsconstruction

FlyFishRI said:


> My better half got me two Ts and a hoody. Love them.


Mine got me 2 carhartt hoodies


----------



## asevereid

Was hoping for some killer Boxing day sales, but didn't find much for a limited budget.
Walked out with a Kreg jig, right angle clamp, two small clamps for a DIY track saw I made, 40 tooth blade, and a low end 23ga pinner.


----------



## CanningCustom

asevereid said:


> Was hoping for some killer Boxing day sales, but didn't find much for a limited budget.
> Walked out with a Kreg jig, right angle clamp, two small clamps for a DIY track saw I made, 40 tooth blade, and a low end 23ga pinner.


No 6 1/4" skils though huh


----------



## asevereid

CanningCustom said:


> No 6 1/2" skils though huh


No sir. 
It's like they don't exist in my area.
The only 6 1/2" saws around here are cordless or tracksaws.
Killer deal on the Makita right now...just under $400 for the saw and 55" track.
Hope your holiday went well Canning.
And all the other Canuckstani CT members, happy New Years.


----------



## CanningCustom

asevereid said:


> No sir.
> It's like they don't exist in my area.
> The only 6 1/2" saws around here are cordless or tracksaws.
> Killer deal on the Makita right now...just under $400 for the saw and 55" track.
> Hope your holiday went well Canning.
> And all the other Canuckstani CT members, happy New Years.


I saw one go for $46 on ebay but couldn't anyone to help with with the shipping :smh: Have yourself happy holiday's buddy


----------



## skillman

Inner10 said:


> You guys must lease. :laughing:


 I wish they did . They stopped sometime ago .


----------



## Saskie

Merry Christmas to me! Ten years old but sat collecting dust on some guys bench, so never heavy use. Made in the USA model, $100. Got some other toys from lee valley for myself as well.


----------



## FlyFishRI

Couldn't pass up the guns, $140 for them both with a box of ring shanks. I got a $150 visa for Christmas from the folks along with a set of Dewalt countersinks. $75 went to the radio, still not sure what I want to spend the other $75 on.


----------



## StrongTower

End of the year approaches, the wallet always seems to get a bit loose. After at least 2 years of looking at one, finally pulled the trigger.


----------



## RobertCDF

duburban said:


> i guess i'm confused here. i paid $169 for the track, shipped for free to my door.
> 
> obviously i shop like a villan and find the lowest price with free shipping. so comparatively, no, i'm not paying for it.


Where did you buy that 118" track from? That's a hell of a good price.

Thanks


----------



## blacktop

....Every 5 years.


----------



## FramingPro

Plows don't kill trucks, people kill trucks :jester:


----------



## StrongTower

StrongTower said:


> End of the year approaches, the wallet always seems to get a bit loose. After at least 2 years of looking at one, finally pulled the trigger.


Annnnd the excitement ends when the dust seperator fries the board in your Festool vac. So much for saving money on bags....


----------



## David7586

StrongTower said:


> Annnnd the excitement ends when the dust seperator fries the board in your Festool vac. So much for saving money on bags....


Eek! Did your dustup it come with a properly grounded set up? I believe at one point they were packing their products with wire and foil conductive tape to keep the festool hose anti static.


----------



## StrongTower

Came with just enough metal tape to do the fittings as per the instructions. No wire. Not near enough tape to do what Onieda suggests for a fix. Should have researched FOG before my purchase. Totally blows my mind. This thing should work right out of the box. Yee haw.


----------



## FramingPro

Went to pick up some anchor bolts and came out with all this.
Tajima blades, the long ones were $7/pack and the hook blades with $3 a pack. Folding saw was $20 and the nailer puller was cheap. I heard the saw is good so i might just give it a go.


----------



## chewy

FramingPro said:


> Went to pick up some anchor bolts and came out with all this.
> Tajima blades, the long ones were $7/pack and the hook blades with $3 a pack. Folding saw was $20 and the nailer puller was cheap. I heard the saw is good so i might just give it a go.


Tajima saw is good but blade is bendy.


----------



## CanningCustom

FramingPro said:


> Went to pick up some anchor bolts and came out with all this. Tajima blades, the long ones were $7/pack and the hook blades with $3 a pack. Folding saw was $20 and the nailer puller was cheap. I heard the saw is good so i might just give it a go.


and where did we go for the goodies?


----------



## chewy

Klein ***** with glow in the dark handles.


----------



## Leo G

Because doing electrical work in the dark is the safest way :blink: :laughing:


----------



## chewy

Leo G said:


> Because doing electrical work in the dark is the safest way :blink: :laughing:


Sometimes its uavoidable, haha.


----------



## Calidecks

chewy said:


> Sometimes its uavoidable, haha.


Are you saying that it's quite possibly that the reason the electrician is working in the dark is because he has the breaker off?


----------



## chewy

Californiadecks said:


> Are you saying that it's quite possibly that the reason the electrician is working in the dark is because he has the breaker off?


We use generators for shutdowns and string up temporary fluro lights. These will be harder to leave behind in ceilings and crawlspaces.


----------



## FramingPro

CanningCustom said:


> and where did we go for the goodies?


I to the H to the L
:thumbup:


----------



## heavy_d

FramingPro said:


> I to the H to the L
> :thumbup:


Framingpro, have you been to busybee tools? Not quite as cheap as ihl but they have some awesome stuff in there.


----------



## FramingPro

heavy_d said:


> Framingpro, have you been to busybee tools? Not quite as cheap as ihl but they have some awesome stuff in there.


Nope, heard good things about em though. IHL is just my go to place :thumbup:


----------



## Dan_Watson

Latest shipment.


----------



## Dan_Watson

And a few other recent purchases. Picked up 3 of those lights.


----------



## Rich D.

chewy said:


> Klein ***** with glow in the dark handles.


So you can find them on top of the ceiling tiles.. perfect


----------



## svronthmve

Dan_Watson said:


> And a few other recent purchases. Picked up 3 of those lights.


I tried one of those husky lights earlier last year when they first came out. They were $99. I just didn't think they were worth it...


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Dan_Watson said:


> And a few other recent purchases. Picked up 3 of those lights.


Oh the powerBoxx:thumbsup: is that the 360S or the 360D?


----------



## Dan_Watson

svronthmve said:


> I tried one of those husky lights earlier last year when they first came out. They were $99. I just didn't think they were worth it...


Good light, no heat, they break down from the tripod and can sit on the floor or sink or whatever in a smaller room, and they have been dropped and knocked over with no broken bulbs. The wobble light just isnt worth it for us right now(cost vs benefit), so these have paid for themselves with saved bulbs.


----------



## Dan_Watson

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Oh the powerBoxx:thumbsup: is that the 360S or the 360D?


S? The cheaper one on sale at the blue store right now.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Dan_Watson said:


> S? The cheaper one on sale at the blue store right now.


I've gotten that one too:thumbsup: I now wish I had gotten the 360D


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Added these today. I assume the Ipod counts - It's for work only :thumbsup:


----------



## Dan_Watson

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I've gotten that one too:thumbsup: I now wish I had gotten the 360D


I read so many reviews that said it wasnt worth it. So far this one is more than loud enough.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Dan_Watson said:


> I read so many reviews that said it wasnt worth it. So far this one is more than loud enough.


I guess it's about how big the site is. The 260S is 26 watts and the 360D is 50 watts.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I guess it's about how big the site is. The 260S is 26 watts and the 360D is 50 watts.


I had the S then bought the D. The D is better in a few respects. But mainly because I goes louder.


----------



## Unger.const

Picked up two of these lights for under 100 bucks each. Awesome portable flood lights. Milwaukee M18 led work lights

View attachment 106311


Shown for scale. 100 pound doberman and his 3 month old puppy








Taken tonight 2 hours after sundown on job. No flash from camera phone. Placed on gutter to shine down. No other lights from street or house. No moonlight as dense fog blocked anything in Valley.


----------



## rex

Unger.const said:


> Picked up two of these lights for under 100 bucks each. Awesome portable flood lights. Milwaukee M18 led work lights Shown for scale. 100 pound doberman and his 3 month old puppy Taken tonight 2 hours after sundown on job. No flash from camera phone. Placed on gutter to shine down. No other lights from street or house. No moonlight as dense fog blocked anything in Valley.


Beautiful dobe, my favorite breed. Just lost my 120 pound boy at 11 and a half. I've thought of a puppy, just not sure I'm ready.


----------



## kambrooks

Unger.const said:


> Picked up two of these lights for under 100 bucks each. Awesome portable flood lights. Milwaukee M18 led work lights Shown for scale. 100 pound doberman and his 3 month old puppy Taken tonight 2 hours after sundown on job. No flash from camera phone. Placed on gutter to shine down. No other lights from street or house. No moonlight as dense fog blocked anything in Valley.


Where'd you buy them from?


----------



## Unger.const

rex said:


> Beautiful dobe, my favorite breed. Just lost my 120 pound boy at 11 and a half. I've thought of a puppy, just not sure I'm ready.


Sorry for your loss! I'm not looking forward at all when that day comes.

He is 4yrs old and we just got her from out of state. They are quite a pair. We named him Wingnut and her name is Whiskey. (We don't drink much but but thought it would be cute). Just for fun here is another picture of them. They look like a couple of drinking buddies on Friday night.


----------



## Unger.const

kambrooks said:


> Where'd you buy them from?


From a local mom and pop lumber and hardware store named "Jerry's" pretty impressive place here only in Oregon. The inside is about double a standard Lowes or home depot. Been in biz for over 50 years the line at checkout is usually 20 to 30 feet long and I don't think I've waited longer then 5 minutes in line as they usually have 6 to 8 cashier's knocking them thru. No ridiculous self check out either.


----------



## FlyFishRI

Well I did it.


----------



## D.S.I.

Unger.const said:


> Picked up two of these lights for under 100 bucks each. Awesome portable flood lights. Milwaukee M18 led work lights
> 
> Shown for scale. 100 pound doberman and his 3 month old puppy
> 
> Taken tonight 2 hours after sundown on job. No flash from camera phone. Placed on gutter to shine down. No other lights from street or house. No moonlight as dense fog blocked anything in Valley.


Wow, that is impressive. I've been contemplating this, but I'm already sold on the m18 radio coming out next month, so much for the tool budget.


----------



## 98crewcab

D.S.I. said:


> Wow, that is impressive. I've been contemplating this, but I'm already sold on the m18 radio coming out next month, so much for the tool budget.


you have a budget?:whistling


----------



## D.S.I.

98crewcab said:


> you have a budget?:whistling


Who am I kidding, you see right through me. Winter always seems to be the heavy months too, a little slower maybe, more deals out there, who knows.


----------



## Unger.const

D.S.I. said:


> Wow, that is impressive. I've been contemplating this, but I'm already sold on the m18 radio coming out next month, so much for the tool budget.


YES they are super handy two of them seem to do the trick and just using one in most cases. If your going to be working in a dark basement for a month the drag out the cords and the wobble light or whatever. But lately we've been working a couple hours past sundown.

So lately I bought a boat load of batteries and two of the milwaukee M18 6 pack charges. Do most everything cordless now. Framing nailer, senco F15 & F18 nailers. Senco collated screw gun, a bunch of M18 M12 tools.


----------



## Unger.const

Schluter systems sent me these for going through their 2 day course in Reno Nevada .


----------



## 98crewcab

nice looking bag!!! what was it? class on their materials?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Unger.const said:


> YES they are super handy two of them seem to do the trick and just using one in most cases. If your going to be working in a dark basement for a month the drag out the cords and the wobble light or whatever. But lately we've been working a couple hours past sundown. So lately I bought a boat load of batteries and two of the milwaukee M18 6 pack charges. Do most everything cordless now. Framing nailer, senco F15 & F18 nailers. Senco collated screw gun, a bunch of M18 M12 tools.


I wanna see these lights in person. hard to tell how bright something is from a camera pic because of the exposure settings.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

BCConstruction said:


> I wanna see these lights in person. hard to tell how bright something is from a camera pic because of the exposure settings.


You want him to bring them to you? :jester:


----------



## RobertCDF

DaVinciRemodel said:


> You want him to bring them to you? :jester:


Well it needs to be tested by bc personally, nothing anyone else says is good enough. Got to see it with his own eyes.


----------



## D.S.I.

BCConstruction said:


> I wanna see these lights in person. hard to tell how bright something is from a camera pic because of the exposure settings.


I'd hold out for the brushless version, 

Imho


----------



## rrk

RobertCDF said:


> Well it needs to be tested by bc personally, nothing anyone else says is good enough. Got to see it with his own eyes.


Or it is sold by a certain other company then it is the best in the world :laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Well from what I read on their specs they are about the same lumens as the festool light at around 1000 lumens but from that picture they are vastly brighter to the point they look brighter than my 40k lumen wobble lights. That's why I wanna see them in person as if they light up an area like they do in that picture I'm say bye bye to my wobble lights and festool lights. Well I may keep the festool light as it has a battery and charger built in so it handy to just have laying around.


----------



## Unger.const

98crewcab said:


> nice looking bag!!! what was it? class on their materials?


It's a 2.5 day class in a couple spots of the United states. (West coast is Reno Nv or LA Cali) you pay to get there and they will feed you and put you up for the couple of nights. It's an awesome course on their products and how it all goes together as well as some hands on construction so you can get a little knowledge thru actually doing things rather then sitting in a classroom the whole time. If you do anything with tile I highly recommend it. (My wife thinks I should get a commission for as much as I brag about them)


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

RobertCDF said:


> Well it needs to be tested by bc personally, nothing anyone else says is good enough. Got to see it with his own eyes.





D.S.I. said:


> I'd hold out for the brushless version,
> 
> Imho





rrk said:


> Or it is sold by a certain other company then it is the best in the world :laughing:


Half a Coors Lite on my screen and keyboard with those comments. There are times I really like it here. :thumbsup:


----------



## Unger.const

BCConstruction said:


> I wanna see these lights in person. hard to tell how bright something is from a camera pic because of the exposure settings.


I agree. I gambled with buying them but from where I bought them I knew I could return them without question if I didn't like them. I'll probably get a couple more.

I didn't change the settings of the camera and quite frankly this new phone the camera sucks. It was super dark. Valley was fogged in. No house light on the outside. Nearest street light was over two blocks away. The light has a high/low setting these were on high.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Unger.const said:


> I agree. I gambled with buying them but from where I bought them I knew I could return them without question if I didn't like them. I'll probably get a couple more. I didn't change the settings of the camera and quite frankly this new phone the camera sucks. It was super dark. Valley was fogged in. No house light on the outside. Nearest street light was over two blocks away. The light has a high/low setting these were on high.


I would need all 3 of my wobble lights running at 120k lumens to put out light like you have in that area in that picture with just 2k lumens that's why I'm curious to try them out in person. I doubt they touch my wobble light for lumens but that pic looks so good with them lights running I'm curious to try them.


----------



## Unger.const

Here is a comparison









This is two 75 watt bulbs (the center square light is burnt out)








Back yard is foggy with only house light on 75watt









This is M18 work light only on high mode

Does that help some ?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Not really but sort of. The led light is more of a flood like a halogen thats not working in that light but 1100 lumens is roughly about the same as a 75w bulb but they are spot bulbs that have a long throw instead of a wide flood. I'm gonna have to check them out in person still. I'm sure they will show up around here local soon. 

I have a 1300lumen flashlight but I can do comparison with my festool light as its the flood/spot issue still.


----------



## m1911

Unger.const said:


> Here is a comparison
> 
> View attachment 106438
> 
> 
> This is two 75 watt bulbs (the center square light is burnt out)
> 
> View attachment 106439
> 
> Back yard 7th foggy with only house light on
> 
> 
> View attachment 106440
> 
> This is M18 work light only on high mode
> 
> Does that help some ?



hard to say, flood lights are pointed to the sides.


----------



## Rustbucket

Unger.const said:


> Here is a comparison This is two 75 watt bulbs (the center square light is burnt out) Back yard 7th foggy with only house light on This is M18 work light only on high mode Does that help some ?


I think I'm going to pick one up to test. If they are as good as they appear, I may get 2-3 more.


----------



## Unger.const

BCConstruction said:


> I would need all 3 of my wobble lights running at 120k lumens to put out light like you have in that area in that picture with just 2k lumens that's why I'm curious to try them out in person. I doubt they touch my wobble light for lumens but that pic looks so good with them lights running I'm curious to try them.


Lumens are a tricky thing if I recall right. In this comparison of M18 vs wobble light is kinda like saying horsepower vs torque if you will.

The wobble will win because of lots of light at 360 degrees. So if you took that down to say like a 90 degree section and compared it the wobble would still win but the fight would be a little more fair.

Both have advantages over the other. 

Wobble has more light at 360 and battery won't die since it's corded. It works awesome if placed in middle of room say. The downside is its super heavy. Takes up the footprint of saw a table saw unit. Usually is on the ground so if you need light to see say at the chop saw you have to have it either reflect off another surface (perhaps a ceiling if indoors) but if out doors then you need to purch the heavy SOB on a higher level. Gets pretty hot. And it hurts to look into the light directly.

M18 flood light is small about the size of a coffee can and pretty bright. (Would you drag the wobble light out into the driveway to load up the truck after dark? Or to do a 15min project on the side of the house after dark? Or into the shed or trailer?) Will take a tumble (reasonably). If you already have the m18 system then two lights alone is cheap then the wobble light! No plug in needed nor tripping over a cord. Can hang up on a nail easily. Downside is battery won't last eight hours ( have not figured how long it lasts since we use it for 2-3hours put it away and use it again the next night for hours. Then throw another battery in not sure which one was used for how long the night before). No 360 degree shining. (Then again if you have two back to back should almost do the same) and if you look directly at the light it still hurts.


----------



## m1911

Would be cool if they made it with a DC input jack so you could run it off a power adapter.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

m1911 said:


> Would be cool if they made it with a DC input jack so you could run it off a power adapter.


The festool one does. I always forget to charge it and I don't currently have any batts that fit it so have to rely on the internal battery or when that's flat the wall adaptor .


----------



## [email protected]#e

Bought me a brand new used miller 35 mig welder. This is one of the nicest machines I've ever used. $600 on kijiji (that website is murder) buddy threw in an auto darkening helmet. 25' cord, 100 pound roll of wire and a tank exchange. I'm already looking at tigs haha


----------



## Railman

[email protected]#e said:


> Bought me a brand new used miller 35 mig welder. This is one of the nicest machines I've ever used. $600 on kijiji (that website is murder) buddy threw in an auto darkening helmet. 25' cord, 100 pound roll of wire and a tank exchange. I'm already looking at tigs haha


 Nice score! :thumbsup:

The wire, tank & cord would be worth more than 1/2 of your purchase price! I guess that's about 200amp cv model? 

Have fun with it!

Joe


----------



## [email protected]#e

Railman said:


> Nice score! :thumbsup:
> 
> The wire, tank & cord would be worth more than 1/2 of your purchase price! I guess that's about 200amp cv model?
> 
> Have fun with it!
> 
> Joe


Ya pretty close. It also has a fairly new Bernardi whip and gun on it. That's 600 bucks right there


----------



## Unger.const

Didn't need one. Wanted one. But it attacked me when I saw the price. $319 case two Batt and charger.


----------



## FramingPro

I mean.. for $250 brand new i couldn't help it :whistling


----------



## Unger.const

Laugh if you must but these are the toughest most versatile buckets I've ever used! I finally poked a hole in the bottom of one of my first ones (more then 4yrs use) use them alot. High speed mixer to mix thinset or floor leveler or concrete and I cram the mixer into the bottom and sides to make sure no dry mix pockets. Guys quip when I show up (cute bucket teehee) and by the time I leave they ask how much for them and where do they get some. They are made by tubtrug and no one else makes one as tough. Lots of knock offs the first to break on impostors is the handles. I have not broke a handle yet.


----------



## duburban

m1911 said:


> Would be cool if they made it with a DC input jack so you could run it off a power adapter.


You stole my avatar off the festool forum!!!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Unger.const said:


> Laugh if you must but these are the toughest most versatile buckets I've ever used! I finally poked a hole in the bottom of one of my first ones (more then 4yrs use) use them alot. High speed mixer to mix thinset or floor leveler or concrete and I cram the mixer into the bottom and sides to make sure no dry mix pockets. Guys quip when I show up (cute bucket teehee) and by the time I leave they ask how much for them and where do they get some. They are made by tubtrug and no one else makes one as tough. Lots of knock offs the first to break on impostors is the handles. I have not broke a handle yet.


I first started using the gorilla tubs about 10years ago in the UK. I bought some about 6years ago when I moved to the US and they have only just started leaking. I bought a blue one for yard work and cheaped out on a knock off. It was blue and it didn't last 3 months and I didn't even use it. Left it outside over winter and went to pick it up and it just broke into 30 pieces! Plastic had turn stupidly brittle.


----------



## CanningCustom

BCConstruction said:


> I first started using the gorilla tubs about 10years ago in the UK. I bought some about 6years ago when I moved to the US and they have only just started leaking. I bought a blue one for yard work and cheaped out on a knock off. It was blue and it didn't last 3 months and I didn't even use it. Left it outside over winter and went to pick it up and it just broke into 30 pieces! Plastic had turn stupidly brittle.


I did something similar except when I went to pick it up the handles came with and bottom stayed put.


----------



## CENTERLINE MV

Finally bit the bullet & bought a rotary laser. Psyched for the vertical beam, remote control, & auto-leveling features.

http://www.amazon.com/Pacific-Laser-Systems-HVR505-Red/dp/B0058FSNRY


----------



## Leo G

A little overkill to install a kitchen :laughing:


----------



## CENTERLINE MV

Lol...maybe a bit. I think my PLS 180 will still be my go to laser for interior work.


----------



## Leo G

That's what I use.


----------



## Spencer

CENTERLINE MV said:


> Finally bit the bullet & bought a rotary laser. Psyched for the vertical beam, remote control, & auto-leveling features.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Pacific-Laser-Systems-HVR505-Red/dp/B0058FSNRY


I bought one that has the dual slope feature and all the bells and whistles. If I could go back and do it again I would have just got one of the simple ones that has one button that you push to turn it on, self level, and away you go. Having all the features freaks me out that I'm in the wrong mode and its not self leveling. Never use any of the other features anyway. And even if I wanted to I wouldn't be able to remember how to do it because I don't do it often enough.

I'm sure you'll be happy with it. Those are just my 2 cents in case anyone else is in the market for one.


----------



## D.S.I.

Really bad week, and I was just mentioning my budget, Dewalt router guide for track rail, Bosch L-Boxx dolly, M12 3 piece kit and probably my favorite, 











Seems like a sweet addition for a rotary laser, I've been looking a long time for something like this.


----------



## jhark123

Spencer said:


> I bought one that has the dual slope feature and all the bells and whistles. If I could go back and do it again I would have just got one of the simple ones that has one button that you push to turn it on, self level, and away you go. Having all the features freaks me out that I'm in the wrong mode and its not self leveling. Never use any of the other features anyway. And even if I wanted to I wouldn't be able to remember how to do it because I don't do it often enough.
> 
> I'm sure you'll be happy with it. Those are just my 2 cents in case anyone else is in the market for one.


Yep, unless you are running sewer pipe the extras are a liability.


----------



## Spencer

D.S.I. said:


> Really bad week, and I was just mentioning my budget, Dewalt router guide for track rail, Bosch L-Boxx dolly, M12 3 piece kit and probably my favorite,
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 106623
> 
> 
> Seems like a sweet addition for a rotary laser, I've been looking a long time for something like this.


That's pretty sweet. Got a link?


----------



## D.S.I.

Johnson laser mount... 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000A...1ac434ba8c0a7327&pi=SY200_QL40#ref=mp_s_a_1_1


----------



## Spencer

D.S.I. said:


> Johnson laser mount...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000A...1ac434ba8c0a7327&pi=SY200_QL40#ref=mp_s_a_1_1


Yet another item added to the ever growing wishlist...


----------



## heavy_d

FramingPro said:


> I mean.. for $250 brand new i couldn't help it :whistling


Where did you get it at that price?


----------



## Northwood

Unger.const said:


> Laugh if you must but these are the toughest most versatile buckets I've ever used! I finally poked a hole in the bottom of one of my first ones (more then 4yrs use) use them alot. High speed mixer to mix thinset or floor leveler or concrete and I cram the mixer into the bottom and sides to make sure no dry mix pockets. Guys quip when I show up (cute bucket teehee) and by the time I leave they ask how much for them and where do they get some. They are made by tubtrug and no one else makes one as tough. Lots of knock offs the first to break on impostors is the handles. I have not broke a handle yet.


What Oxy goodies have you got in the bucket?


----------



## FramingPro

heavy_d said:


> Where did you get it at that price?


Kijiji


----------



## Spencer

Finally


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

55 or 75? Track?


----------



## Spencer

DaVinciRemodel said:


> 55 or 75? Track?


55. And the sad thing is I'm leaving early tomorrow morning and won't be back home for a week to even try it out. :sad:


----------



## Warren

Browsing around Lowes, minding my own business, and then all of a sudden, Voila!!

$28

I will hang it on the garage wall to fill up mommas tires.


----------



## jlsconstruction

Warren said:


> Browsing around Lowes, minding my own business, and then all of a sudden, Voila!! $28 I will hang it on the garage wall to fill up mommas tires.


I have a bostitch pancake I keep at the house for that, for some reason even though I own 5 compressors I still fill them up when I get gas


----------



## Rich D.

Not a bad price for 2 lbs of caulk.. grab the 2 of them for layout.. its the red staining. 

Grand total of 4 lbs for 4 bucks!

Small score but felt good


----------



## FramingPro

Rustbucket said:


> Okay, I give up! What is it?


medieval torture device?


----------



## [email protected]#e

That boys is about a hundred year old camel back drill press. Wanted one for years. Will post more pic when I get er back home


----------



## loneframer

A couple weeks back, picked up the DW jobsite tablesaw for $229, only to find the single bevel compound mitersaw this week for $149....

Sold....and......Sold...


----------



## jlsconstruction

loneframer said:


> A couple weeks back, picked up the DW jobsite tablesaw for $229, only to find the single bevel compound mitersaw this week for $149.... Sold....and......Sold...


10" or 12 for the miter saw


----------



## pkrapp74

loneframer said:


> A couple weeks back, picked up the DW jobsite tablesaw for $229, only to find the single bevel compound mitersaw this week for $149.... Sold....and......Sold...


Same here. Two tools I didn't need, yet needed them enough to buy them both.

JLS....it is the 12".


----------



## jlsconstruction

That's a good deal


----------



## 5starbuilders

Worst case scenario is I bring up gutter replacement casually as I give the homeowner a estimate for his new roof.
Hopefully it will be like peas and carrots and compliment my existing business


----------



## Calidecks

5starbuilders said:


> Worst case scenario is I bring up gutter replacement casually as I give the homeowner a estimate for his new roof. Hopefully it will be like peas and carrots and compliment my existing business


Do you hunt ginseng?


----------



## 5starbuilders

Got a Tupperware bowl full in the cabinet. 

I chew on some once in a while or make tea


----------



## Calidecks

5starbuilders said:


> Got a Tupperware bowl full in the cabinet. I chew on some once in a while or make tea


Isn't there a guy out there that's paying 800 bucks a pound for it? Does it get you high?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Californiadecks said:


> Isn't there a guy out there that's paying 800 bucks a pound for it? Does it get you high?


The Chinese have a high value on it so they pay big bucks for it.


----------



## Calidecks

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> The Chinese have a high value on it so they pay big bucks for it.


That's not what I meant about high ! :laughing:


----------



## 5starbuilders

Originally Posted by Californiadecks
Isn't there a guy out there that's paying 800 bucks a pound for it? Does it get you high?

No it's natural energy, a lot of those energy drinks have it in it. I think the price is around 3-5 hundred a pound. But there's a lot of walking and looking to get a pound.


----------



## Brutus

I broke down...

I bought a new work light.... It was on sale! I'm sorry for letting everyone down..


----------



## CanningCustom

Brutus said:


> I broke down...
> 
> I bought a new work light.... It was on sale! I'm sorry for letting everyone down..


:smh: disappointed


----------



## Rustbucket

Brutus said:


> I broke down... I bought a new work light.... It was on sale! I'm sorry for letting everyone down..


What, no pics? Not even a description?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Brutus said:


> I broke down...
> 
> I bought a new work light.... It was on sale! I'm sorry for letting everyone down..


What are you on the night shift now:blink:


----------



## Dustincoc

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> What are you on the night shift now:blink:


He's up there in the great white north. This time of year they don't get much daylight.:jester:


----------



## loneframer

Snagged this today at local HD for $40.03

http://www.homedepot.com/p/RIDGID-18-Volt-Collated-Screw-Gun-R8660/100646510

Then grabbed this for $79

http://www.homedepot.com/p/RIDGID-18-Volt-Radio-Kit-R9610/204321464

Screwgun is eligible for lifetime service agreement, radio kit is not, but has 3 years.

I just wanted the batteries for my Ridgid tool collection that never got registered for battery replacement.


----------



## maxwage

Californiadecks said:


> Do you hunt ginseng?


You mean some 'sang' :laughing:

Score... Milwaukee 1/2" USA made Magnum for 25$.. also picked up another bare impact for my set


----------



## charimon

I couldn't find Raimondi Cicco buckets anymore, so I ended up getting this, an Eibenstock 20 with a 7" mix head and the stand. It is a beast will do thinset, concrete, deckmud.


----------



## Irishman87

This discussion is kinda sick, but I like it... The funny part is I'm actually in recovery and go to an anonymous 12 step program regularly. But the disease of addiction is incurable and has manifested itself in my inability to stop buying tools I don't need. Usually when people buy the same thing twice it either broke, or was stolen. But not me I'm sick and I need help spent 3700$ this last month....


----------



## TimelessQuality

It works if you work it! Hehehehe

Congrats on your recovery!


----------



## Irishman87

Thanks been clean 15 months, and loving life. Timeless do you have an enclosed trailer post on this site


----------



## jlsconstruction

I've been good for a long time, but I had a $100 hd card burning a hole in my pocket so I got 2 of these today.


----------



## Irishman87

Been wanting one of those for windows and doors. I need a new set of router bits any suggestions.


----------



## TimelessQuality

Irishman87 said:


> Thanks been clean 15 months, and loving life. Timeless do you have an enclosed trailer post on this site


Nah,,, mines not pretty enough lol


----------



## svronthmve

Irishman87 said:


> This discussion is kinda sick, but I like it... The funny part is I'm actually in recovery and go to an anonymous 12 step program regularly. But the disease of addiction is incurable and has manifested itself in my inability to stop buying tools I don't need. Usually when people buy the same thing twice it either broke, or was stolen. But not me I'm sick and I need help spent 3700$ this last month....


Sheeesh!

No wonder you don't have much money to buy a new trailer.....


----------



## Irishman87

Some of the wealthiest people in the world use or abuse drugs. If you read my post instead of judging it you would have seen that I've been clean 15m now. I never stole or even spent my money to use. I had three children at a young age and it's taken me five years of hard work to open a biz, and I earned it. Recovery is addicts getting help, active addiction is when we decide to use instead. I am blessed that I got to live on both sides of the tracks and live to tell about it. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## svronthmve

Irishman87 said:


> Some of the wealthiest people in the world use or abuse drugs. If you read my post instead of judging it you would have seen that I've been clean 15m now. I never stole or even spent my money to use. I had three children at a young age and it's taken me five years of hard work to open a biz, and I earned it. Recovery is addicts getting help, active addiction is when we decide to use instead. I am blessed that I got to live on both sides of the tracks and live to tell about it. :clap::clap::clap:


I DID read your post. I was referring to your self described monthly tool budget....:laughing:

Keep up the good work on the recovery!!!


----------



## Irishman87

svronthmve said:


> I DID read your post. I was referring to your self described monthly tool budget....:laughing:
> 
> Keep up the good work on the recovery!!!


That wasn't meant for you. I got IM and replied in the wrong box. Some people have to cut on others to hide their insecurities. Thank you for your support. Always helps. You have a trailer on here right?


----------



## svronthmve

Irishman87 said:


> That wasn't meant for you. I got IM and replied in the wrong box. Some people have to cut on others to hide their insecurities. Thank you for your support. Always helps. You have a trailer on here right?


No pics of mine. Just descriptions...

Thx for clarifying. I thought you were chewing me up and spitting me out cause my post was right before your reply! :Laughing:

I have a tremendous respect for anyone making a genuine serious recovery. I know what the real number statistics are. (I have a Master's in Counseling & worked in Health Care for many years before contracting.) You're in a very select group every day you stay sober. When I said kudos, I REALLY meant that, Irish!


----------



## Moze

This just came in....works awesome.


----------



## Irishman87

What are y'all know about the new green Ryobi pocket generator. Well I guess it's not that new but it supposed to be compared to Hondas quiet generator series... It's got a Subaru engine and I've had their pressure washer 3200 psi with a Subaru engine and it works fine.


----------



## David7586

Irishman87 said:


> What are y'all know about the new green Ryobi pocket generator. Well I guess it's not that new but it supposed to be compared to Hondas quiet generator series... It's got a Subaru engine and I've had their pressure washer 3200 psi with a Subaru engine and it works fine.


It has a mechanical prime mechanism so if you give it to someone who doesn't know how to prime it correct, they'll flood the engine. Subjectively, it's not that loud and it works pretty well. I've run a 20 amp cut off saw before with it with no problems. It's not as quiet as a Honda from what I've heard, but it's not too bad. It reminds me of a lawnmower at idle. I haven't looked into the quality of the electricity, but I wouldn't be afraid to plug a laptop or Festool gear into it.


----------



## David7586

Moze said:


> This just came in....works awesome.


I just picked one up for an upcoming bathroom tile job. I'm hoping it will replace my bulldog for minor demo, but skeptical what the 18v can do in chipping mode. It did do well in a comparison between the other brands. Don't remember the thread on CT but it was about the dewalt vs hilti cordless sds. 

Loving the fact it's cordless though. Almost looked for a reason to drill holes in concrete the day I got it haha.


----------



## Moze

Yeah, I posted that other thread. I did a comparison with this too. 

Twelve 3/16" holes and three 1/2" holes. I would take the Bosch hands down over the Dewalt or Hilti.


----------



## David7586

Moze said:


> Yeah, I posted that other thread. I did a comparison with this too.  Twelve 3/16" holes and three 1/2" holes. I would take the Bosch hands down over the Dewalt or Hilti.


 Glad to hear it's working well for you and thanks for the informative thread. Their brushless drill along with their upcoming 5.0ah batteries should help for those repetitive drilling tasks. The 4.0ah batteries are pretty cheap too. 140 a pair last I checked on amazon, but they had their holiday promo for 25 off 100+ orders so I scored a couple for myself. Should be happening again Father's Day. Just something to keep in mind.


----------



## neill

Picked up the Bosch 8-1/2 slider today. Tired of the weight of a 10" slider or inadequate capacity of the makita 10" chop saw. Hoping this makes things easier.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Moze said:


> This just came in....works awesome.


Nice one Moze:thumbsup:...............:clap:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Moze said:


> Yeah, I posted that other thread.


Where's the other thread:blink:


----------



## Inner10

Moze I'l trade ya my old 24V hilti, it gets about 1/2 of a 1/2" hole. :laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

neill said:


> Picked up the Bosch 8-1/2 slider today. Tired of the weight of a 10" slider or inadequate capacity of the makita 10" chop saw. Hoping this makes things easier.


Ohhhh I diein to hear how you like that one?? I'm gettin one of those in a couple of weeks.:whistling


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

I don't think I posted this one yet:jester:


----------



## Brian Peters

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I don't think I posted this one yet:jester:


I have that saw, really like it! Wish I had a case for it though, that looks sweet!


----------



## CanningCustom

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I don't think I posted this one yet:jester:


I know where you got that  Did ya get the 4ah batteries with it?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

CanningCustom said:


> I know where you got that  Did ya get the 4ah batteries with it?


Yepper.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Brian Peters said:


> I have that saw, really like it! Wish I had a case for it though, that looks sweet!


I think it's called a L-Boxx and it locks to other boxxes like it:blink:
I guess you could say I've been discovering the Bosch tools lately


----------



## RobertCDF

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I think it's called a L-Boxx and it locks to other boxxes like it:blink:
> I guess you could say I've been discovering the Bosch tools lately


Probably because you talk too much...


----------



## Moze

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Where's the other thread:blink:


http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/hilt-te-4-a18-dewalt-dch213-144218/




Inner10 said:


> Moze I'l trade ya my old 24V hilti, it gets about 1/2 of a 1/2" hole. :laughing:


Must have seen a lot of use!


----------



## Lanya LaPunta

jlsconstruction said:


> Porter cable had one like 8 years ago


Porker Cable's been owned by Stanley, Crap and Decker for quite some time.


----------



## jlsconstruction

Lanya LaPunta said:


> Porker Cable's been owned by Stanley, Crap and Decker for quite some time.


 04 was when they bought them, I live 20 mins from there first factory, and I have a few routers that were made in Syracuse


----------



## Irishman87

Does anyone know if you can get a bigger rip fence for your Dawalt mobile table saw DW 745.


----------



## Irishman87

TimelessQuality said:


> It works if you work it! Hehehehe
> 
> Congrats on your recovery!





Lanya LaPunta said:


> Porker Cable's been owned by Stanley, Crap and Decker for quite some time.


I still love their router. Porter cable has always made an awesome router


----------



## asgoodasdead

porter cable pancake compressor for life.


----------



## jlsconstruction

asgoodasdead said:


> porter cable pancake compressor for life.


I had one, but gave it to my sister, I have a few bostitch and my favorite rolair jc10


----------



## jlsconstruction

Irishman87 said:


> Does anyone know if you can get a bigger rip fence for your Dawalt mobile table saw DW 745.



You can buy a table that the saw drops in


----------



## john5mt

Are they still making a comparable saw to the 745? I saw on the one thread that it's been discontinued and the only replacement I've seen is closer to the size of the 744


----------



## brunothedog

had to buy this $ 250.00 block trowel, for a job to lay block filled with fiberglass that uses a thinset mortar.
the trowel (if you can call it that:















for these block:


----------



## chewy

Fell off the wagon today after my priority trade apprentinceship $2k came through, $1700 for school, $100 for a new ratchet leaves me $200 for something else that has to be trade related.


----------



## Nick R

Irishman87 said:


> Does anyone know if you can get a bigger rip fence for your Dawalt mobile table saw DW 745.


Bigger meaning longer? You could attach a sub fence made of wood that's longer.


----------



## txgencon

chewy said:


> Fell off the wagon today after my priority trade apprentinceship $2k came through, $1700 for school, $100 for a new ratchet leaves me $200 for something else that has to be trade related.


Do you also do ironworking?


----------



## chewy

txgencon said:


> Do you also do ironworking?


We dont use metallic conduits we use tray for our cables and spuds or podgers as we call them are used to align the connectors as the trays are 48' long and can be up to 6' wide.


----------



## Inner10

chewy said:


> We dont use metallic conduits we use tray for our cables and spuds or podgers as we call them are used to align the connectors as the trays are 48' long and can be up to 6' wide.


As do we in NA...but I never though of using a spud wrench...seems kinda overkill.


----------



## Irishman87

jlsconstruction said:


> You can buy a table that the saw drops in


Will it still make the tablesaws portable as before? I understand it's an extra piece to the puzzle but I'm looking to rip sheet goods at least 28 inch Wide. The saw is so good for everything. I can carry it in with one hand, but I need a wider rip without loosing its pick up and go abilities. Who makes the table attachment. Thank you!


----------



## Irishman87

Nick R said:


> Bigger meaning longer? You could attach a sub fence made of wood that's longer.


No wider. I don't want to build it. I need a real dedicated fence that will rip sheet goods. It will rip 22" I think but 28 would be ideal. It is rack and pinion system.


----------



## jlsconstruction

Irishman87 said:


> Will it still make the tablesaws portable as before? I understand it's an extra piece to the puzzle but I'm looking to rip sheet goods at least 28 inch Wide. The saw is so good for everything. I can carry it in with one hand, but I need a wider rip without loosing its pick up and go abilities. Who makes the table attachment. Thank you!


http://m.woodcraft.com/Catalog/Prod...g&matchtype=&gclid=CJzs7-mkvbwCFZNj7AodR3MA8Q


----------



## chewy

Inner10 said:


> As do we in NA...but I never though of using a spud wrench...seems kinda overkill.


These are what most of the guys use, I dont pay our over inflated prices when I can wait 5 days and get it from the US.


----------



## txgencon

Irishman87 said:


> No wider. I don't want to build it. I need a real dedicated fence that will rip sheet goods. It will rip 22" I think but 28 would be ideal. It is rack and pinion system.


I think table saws are OK for ripping sheet goods in a shop environment where auxilliary input and output tables can be used. Most guys I know (and many - if not most here on CT) use either a track saw or simply a straightedge and a circular saw to rip sheet goods on a job site.


----------



## txgencon

chewy said:


> These are what most of the guys use, I dont pay our over inflated prices when I can wait 5 days and get it from the US.


I've got one of those but I never use it (inherited it from my ironworker FIL). Dropped the damn thing once and the pointy end hit right on the top of my foot while I was wearing canvass deck shoes. Hurt like hell.


----------



## chewy

txgencon said:


> I've got one of those but I never use it (inherited it from my ironworker FIL). Dropped the damn thing once and the pointy end hit right on the top of my foot while I was wearing canvass deck shoes. Hurt like hell.


Yeah that would hurt, thats why I never work under the steelies.


----------



## Inner10

chewy said:


> These are what most of the guys use, I dont pay our over inflated prices when I can wait 5 days and get it from the US.


That's the same ladder tray we use, but I just line up the holes throw in a bolt and secure with an impact...no need for a ratchet let alone a spud.


----------



## Lanya LaPunta

jlsconstruction said:


> 04 was when they bought them, I live 20 mins from there first factory, and I have a few routers that were made in Syracuse


That's well within the eight year window (charging radio).

Their routers still seem quite decent.


----------



## jlsconstruction

So what's your point?


----------



## Irishman87

txgencon said:


> I think table saws are OK for ripping sheet goods in a shop environment where auxilliary input and output tables can be used. Most guys I know (and many - if not most here on CT) use either a track saw or simply a straightedge and a circular saw to rip sheet goods on a job site.


I don't own track saw yet, but I would really like to have one. The tablesaw for me is the fastest way when ripping 10 or 15+ Sheets down. thank you for your advice


----------



## StrongTower

john5mt said:


> Are they still making a comparable saw to the 745? I saw on the one thread that it's been discontinued and the only replacement I've seen is closer to the size of the 744


They just have a newer version with a 24" rip capacity. Same table size, will still fit in Rosseau table. Think they changed the guard system release. They look pretty much the same.


----------



## Irishman87

StrongTower said:


> They just have a newer version with a 24" rip capacity. Same table size, will still fit in Rosseau table. Think they changed the guard system release. They look pretty much the same.


So if I called the big yellow D, you think they could sell me the larger fence and it would fit the bolt pattern on my 745?


----------



## David7586

They would never help you upgrade your fence officially. That would potentially cannibalize sales and possibly make them liable. You could walk into a lowes which currently has the dw7480 and see if the bolt on pattern is the same. Then order the part online. 

Considering all the time and effort I'd recommend selling the old one and picking up the new.


----------



## D.S.I.

I feel like I'm failing the group, planning my next relapse a week in advance. The Milwaukee M18 radio comes out in about a week, I can't wait that long. I'm already thinking about how to justify adding the new work light to the order too. Don't judge me, I'm just a man, struggling.


----------



## Brian Peters

D.S.I. said:


> I feel like I'm failing the group, planning my next relapse a week in advance. The Milwaukee M18 radio comes out in about a week, I can't wait that long. I'm already thinking about how to justify adding the new work light to the order too. Don't judge me, I'm just a man, struggling.


You've got it all wrong...if you quit buying tools, then you're failing the group!


----------



## Dan_Watson

Along with the Pro-14.


----------



## Youngin'

D.S.I. said:


> I feel like I'm failing the group, planning my next relapse a week in advance. The Milwaukee M18 radio comes out in about a week, I can't wait that long. I'm already thinking about how to justify adding the new work light to the order too. Don't judge me, I'm just a man, struggling.


This group has more to do with how to convince the wives that these purchases are necessary. :laughing: I don't have a wife but my financial advisor gives me stern looks while browsing my transactions.


----------



## D.S.I.

Youngin' said:


> This group has more to do with how to convince the wives that these purchases are necessary. :laughing: I don't have a wife but my financial advisor gives me stern looks while browsing my transactions.


"It's better to ask for forgiveness than to beg for mercy", or something like that. I find it fun to order tools and try and get them delivered by my wife, either when she's not home, or sneak them into the shop. Ultimately, we both know it doesn't matter, I do what I want, but it's another layer to the game . Even I think it sounds like I have a problem ...


----------



## JR Shepstone

I had HD gift cards burning a hole on my pocket so I made an order the other day. And another one today. 

Everything ships from a different facility, so I'll be getting packages everyday for a week and a half...


----------



## Rustbucket

Picked up a panel/drywall cart at Northern for $150 on sale. Seems like a decent unit. It will probably live in the shop, so I didn't need the best. Picked up a couple of swivel casters for it so all four wheels turn. Also picked up some new sheet metal crimpers and a new edge band trimmer. That's my confession for the week!


----------



## Irishman87

David7586 said:


> They would never help you upgrade your fence officially. That would potentially cannibalize sales and possibly make them liable. You could walk into a lowes which currently has the dw7480 and see if the bolt on pattern is the same. Then order the part online.
> 
> Considering all the time and effort I'd recommend selling the old one and picking up the new.


Thanks David, I just bought this saw DW 745 for 200$ even, new at the orange box store, with a coupon for a rolling stand, so it was a steal, only problem is I can't rip 48s in half. I will give it a shot. And let u know how it works


----------



## txgencon

D.S.I. said:


> "It's better to ask for forgiveness than to beg for mercy", or something like that. I find it fun to order tools and try and get them delivered by my wife, either when she's not home, or sneak them into the shop. Ultimately, we both know it doesn't matter, I do what I want, but it's another layer to the game . Even I think it sounds like I have a problem ...


'It is better to beg forgiveness, than ask permission.'


----------



## TRMolnar

Irishman87 said:


> Thanks David, I just bought this saw DW 745 for 200$ even, new at the orange box store, with a coupon for a rolling stand, so it was a steal, only problem is I can't rip 48s in half. I will give it a shot. And let u know how it works


Mind sharing where you found a coupon for the stand?


----------



## txgencon

Bought another one of those DW745's at HD for $229. Then gave it away to the son of one of our best friends (who I met when I built their home in 2004). He's embarked on a new career (getting away from computers) of handyman/flipping. He always has a lot of qustions and really seems determined to do things right.


----------



## RobertCDF

Bought this today, wasn't looking but I couldn't walk by it when you hear what I paid. 21lb Makita demo hammer.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

So... Wad you pay for it?


----------



## RobertCDF

davinciremodel said:


> so... Wad you pay for it?


$225


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

RobertCDF said:


> Bought this today, wasn't looking but I couldn't walk by it when you hear what I paid. 21lb Makita demo hammer.
> 
> View attachment 107736


I see it has a # in it:blink: where'd get it at:blink: 225$ I need one:blink:


----------



## RobertCDF

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I see it has a # in it:blink: where'd get it at:blink: 225$ I need one:blink:


Home depot rental center, it's one of their old units they were selling off.


----------



## Deckhead

RobertCDF said:


> Home depot rental center, it's one of their old units they were selling off.


I got all kinds of stuff that I don't use from their rental centers but I tell you this I will be justified when I need a quality 36" chainsaw.


----------



## txgencon

Deckhead said:


> I got all kinds of stuff that I don't use from their rental centers but I tell you this I will be justified when I need a quality 36" chainsaw.


I don't follow what you're saying here.


----------



## Designed2Fail

Not new but got it for a very good price, $75 plus shipping.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Oh that's nice!


----------



## Moze

Deckhead said:


> I got all kinds of stuff that I don't use from their rental centers but I tell you this I will be justified when I need a quality 36" chainsaw.


Probably same one I have. The Makita saws are made by Dolmar... Awesome saws as were the old Sachs Dolmar saws.


----------



## Irishman87

TRMolnar said:


> Mind sharing where you found a coupon for the stand?


It was a code they gave me for their online order. I told my dad in in Texas and he said he couldn't find the same sale there, so I think is was a local hd deal. Go to the pro desk and ask.


----------



## CrpntrFrk

WOOOHOOO!!! Home Depot $320


----------



## txgencon

CrpntrFrk said:


> WOOOHOOO!!! Home Depot $320
> 
> View attachment 107799


It took me a little tme to get used to the soft start, but I have really enjoyed this saw and rails. I also have the 118" rail.


----------



## CrpntrFrk

txgencon said:


> It took me a little tme to get used to the soft start, but I have really enjoyed this saw and rails. I also have the 118" rail.


That is next on the list. I don't even need to use it once to know it is a necessity for me.


----------



## kambrooks

Got sick of renting, this flip should make it a worth while purchase.


----------



## CrpntrFrk

kambrooks said:


> View attachment 107810
> 
> 
> Got sick of renting, this flip should make it a worth while purchase.


:thumbsup:
You'll like it, but you will want a bigger one soon. The first upgrade I would suggest is the gun and tips. Other than that I know guys that have used those a ton on the job and they worked for a long time without any problems.


----------



## MJconstruction

CrpntrFrk; they had that in stock or ordered it online?


----------



## CrpntrFrk

MJconstruction said:


> CrpntrFrk; they had that in stock or ordered it online?


It was an online sale only. It was out of stock when I ordered then they surprised me with how fast they got it to me. I even threw a little hissy fit when they sent me an email saying it wouldn't be here till beginning of March. :laughing:


----------



## KermieB

.....HELP.....!

I may need an intervention. I went to Vegas for KBIS and took a couple thousand for food, gambling and other necessary expenses, but.... I won enough money to pay for the entire trip, including airfare, hotel and every other dime I needed to have a good time. 

So what's the probelm? I have 24 $100 bills that are eating a damn hole in my pocket.... HAHAHA

Tool section, here I come.


----------



## Leo G

What about Valentine's Day.....















:laughing:


----------



## CrpntrFrk

KermieB said:


> .....HELP.....!
> 
> 
> So what's the probelm? I have 24 $100 bills that are eating a damn hole in my pocket.... HAHAHA


Send them here.........I'll pay shipping. :shifty:


----------



## rex

kambrooks said:


> Got sick of renting, this flip should make it a worth while purchase.


Is that a clean out plug under the carpet next to the baseboard?


----------



## KermieB

Here's something I saw on FaceBook the other day, except it said guns instead of tools.


"My worse fear is that when I die, my wife will sell my tools for what I told her I paid for them."


----------



## Dan_Watson

rex said:


> Is that a clean out plug under the carpet next to the baseboard?


Apple charger?


----------



## Irishman87

CrpntrFrk said:


> WOOOHOOO!!! Home Depot $320
> 
> View attachment 107799


Post a review. I love Makita tools and I need a good track saw, also let me know how it works for you thanks


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

KermieB said:


> Here's something I saw on FaceBook the other day, except it said guns instead of tools.
> 
> 
> "My worse fear is that when I die, my wife will sell my tools for what I told her I paid for them."


So... I'm a grining.... so F'n true:thumbsup:


----------



## rex

Dan_Watson said:


> Apple charger?


 I see the cord now. You're closer to being right then me.


----------



## mhc4

Hi everyone. My name is Matt. I'm a carpenter in Oswego, NY and I have a problem. :whistling
New Bosch 18v Brushless impact!







Bosch is usually my tool of choice but a Makita ls1016 followed me home last weekend. Ya, I know i have a problem. that's why I'm here!


----------



## Leo G

I don't see the problem


Tools....gooooood


----------



## David7586

mhc4 said:


> Hi everyone. My name is Matt. I'm a carpenter in Oswego, NY and I have a problem. :whistling New Bosch 18v Brushless impact! Bosch is usually my tool of choice but a Makita ls1016 followed me home last weekend. Ya, I know i have a problem. that's why I'm here!


Ooh shiny! I didn't realize it was out already. Have you tried anything with the 1/2" sockets yet?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Irishman87 said:


> Post a review. I love Makita tools and I need a good track saw, also let me know how it works for you thanks


It's a winner:thumbsup: I use mine a lot and am as happy as :blink: well Im not sure:blink:


----------



## mhc4

my batteries are on the job! ill test it out tomorrow :clap: bosch tool guy said im the first(from that store), had him order it for me last friday! hahaha


----------



## CrpntrFrk

Irishman87 said:


> Post a review. I love Makita tools and I need a good track saw, also let me know how it works for you thanks


Pretty sure I'll be a happy cutter. I was set on Festool till I really started reading all the reviews and what the guys are saying here on CT. 

The thing that sold me on the Makita is when I started seeing all the reviews that said it was very close to the Festool and the dust extraction is identical to the Festool. I was still on the fence till a guy on another forum posted the sale. Was a no brainer really.


----------



## CrpntrFrk

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> It's a winner:thumbsup: I use mine a lot and am as happy as :blink: well Im not sure:blink:


What happened to your Harbor Freight find?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

mhc4 said:


> Hi everyone. My name is Matt. I'm a carpenter in Oswego, NY and I have a problem. :whistling
> New Bosch 18v Brushless impact!
> View attachment 107813
> 
> Bosch is usually my tool of choice but a Makita ls1016 followed me home last weekend. Ya, I know i have a problem. that's why I'm here!


Did you get that online:whistling


----------



## Calidecks

CrpntrFrk said:


> Pretty sure I'll be a happy cutter. I was set on Festool till I really started reading all the reviews and what the guys are saying here on CT. The thing that sold me on the Makita is when I started seeing all the reviews that said it was very close to the Festool and the dust extraction is identical to the Festool. I was still on the fence till a guy on another forum posted the sale. Was a no brainer really.


I looked for the sale is it over?


----------



## mhc4

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Did you get that online:whistling


The bosch impact I got from Tool Ranch in Ontario NY and the makita miter was from craigslist. Now i just have to wait for Tool Ranch to get the new wd saw in... i asked him but dude looked like he had never heard of it...


----------



## CrpntrFrk

Californiadecks said:


> I looked for the sale is it over?


January 30th. Was a day or 2. Makita 7 1/4" sliding miter was $360 then too. Amazon was matching lots of what HD had on sale but not the track saw.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

CrpntrFrk said:


> January 30th. Was a day or 2. Makita 7 1/4" sliding miter was $360 then too. Amazon was matching lots of what HD had on sale but not the track saw.


 This pisses me off that I don't know about this I get a million E-mails from them and I never saw it.


----------



## David7586

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> This pisses me off that I don't know about this I get a million E-mails from them and I never saw it.


Not to add salt to the wound :-( They actually had a lot of items on sale from Jan17 - Jan31. I didn't realize how big of a sale it was until most items were out of stock. I did score that bosch brushless cordless rotary hammer for 360 instead of the regular 450 though.


----------



## FramingPro

jlsconstruction said:


> I've been good for a long time, but I had a $100 hd card burning a hole in my pocket so I got 2 of these today.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 107494


Bleh,
Hilti man!!


----------



## jlsconstruction

FramingPro said:


> Bleh, Hilti man!!


Why? Does it squirt foam better? Not to mention no where here sells Hilti


----------



## kambrooks

CrpntrFrk said:


> :thumbsup: You'll like it, but you will want a bigger one soon. The first upgrade I would suggest is the gun and tips. Other than that I know guys that have used those a ton on the job and they worked for a long time without any problems.


What gun(s) and tips should I get? I don't do a lot of painting so hopefully I don't want a bigger one lol


----------



## kambrooks

rex said:


> Is that a clean out plug under the carpet next to the baseboard?


I'm not sure what you're talking about. Can only assume you mean the charger for my laptop on the floor over there.


----------



## john5mt

kambrooks said:


> What gun(s) and tips should I get? I don't do a lot of painting so hopefully I don't want a bigger one lol


Tips you need

517

515

413

311

211 

209

I have had good luck with the Titan lx80guns


----------



## CrpntrFrk

As my slumber was interrupted by a cough and sinus pressure at 4:30 this morning, I tried hard to fall back to sleep for another hour and a half. By 5 I realized I am now hungry and more sleep was not in store for me. 

Eating my peanut butter captain crunch I get an email from CPO exclaiming their 15% off Pres sale. 

I quickly woof down what is left in my bowl to get to the computer. Only one thing on my mind now. I quickly navigate to their Makita stock to find a 118" track for my new track saw. 

Before you could say PayPal my order was in. The last 118" Makita track in stock I had coming for $220. 

I knew I woke up early for a reason...


----------



## CrpntrFrk

Kam,

What John suggested was good start. However if you are just using it on flippers and such you could get away with 517, 515, and a 311 for trim. I like the contractor guns from Graco.


----------



## Inner10

FramingPro said:


> Bleh,
> Hilti man!!


The hilti one isn't better, the only reason I have the hilti is because you get it free with purchase of a case of foam.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

Designed2Fail said:


> Not new but got it for a very good price, $75 plus shipping.
> 
> http://s1363.photobucket.com/user/jmcary2nd/media/saw2_zps5a2392ea.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1363.photobucket.com/user/jmcary2nd/media/pic2_zps5b533343.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1363.photobucket.com/user/jmcary2nd/media/pic1_zps9f0d7208.jpg.html


Hey were did you that jigsaw. I've been wanting one for a while but hilti stopped bringing them in USA because if lack of sales.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

Irishman87 said:


> Post a review. I love Makita tools and I need a good track saw, also let me know how it works for you thanks


There excellent. We have2. Paired up with festi tracks


----------



## Designed2Fail

CITY DECKS INC said:


> Hey were did you that jigsaw. I've been wanting one for a while but hilti stopped bringing them in USA because if lack of sales.


Got it off ebay, There is another one on their right now that looks just as good. It has the mar plate and chip guard but not the vacuum attachment though. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hilti-WSJ-7...852?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ece897664


----------



## TRMolnar

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Yup I got mine on BF too:thumbsup:


It still amazes me how Home Depot can have virtually the same Black Friday sale from Philadelphia to Hawaii... 

I don't know why but I'm staggered by those logistics...


----------



## Brutus

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Yea B. with 2 of them it opens you for tossing a plank between the 2 to cover any room for crown or what ever you doing up there. Soffits hell I don't know what your doing up there.
> I like hearing bout your indoor work, sounds like the new gig is going well.


Going well,still outdoors though haha. Indoors on Tuesday. I gotta finish a bit of siding on Monday. Then trim Tuesday


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

TRMolnar said:


> It still amazes me how Home Depot can have virtually the same Black Friday sale from Philadelphia to Hawaii...
> 
> I don't know why but I'm staggered by those logistics...


 I don't understand what part confuses you:blink:


----------



## JR Shepstone

TRMolnar said:


> It still amazes me how Home Depot can have virtually the same Black Friday sale from Philadelphia to Hawaii... I don't know why but I'm staggered by those logistics...


I placed an order on HD.com of about 10 items. Each one came from a different part of the country.


----------



## TRMolnar

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I don't understand what part confuses you:blink:



I'm surprised that all the stores seem to have all the same special inventory for that one sale. 

I've never been to Hawaii so I guess I'm still surprised by the fact that they can ship items back across an ocean and sell them for the same prices that they do on the mainland. 

Aren't most building materials and the like a lot more expensive there than they would be here?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

TRMolnar said:


> I'm surprised that all the stores seem to have all the same special inventory for that one sale.
> 
> I've never been to Hawaii so I guess I'm still surprised by the fact that they can ship items back across an ocean and sell them for the same prices that they do on the mainland.
> 
> Aren't most building materials and the like a lot more expensive there than they would be here?


 Lumber yes but tools no. In fact there is a member that just bought a T-Bone hammer from out here and had it shipped to there.

The crap comes from china to long beach ca. So what's closer the east coast of the US or back out to Hawaii?:whistling


----------



## TRMolnar

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Lumber yes but tools no. In fact there is a member that just bought a T-Bone hammer from out here and had it shipped to there. The crap comes from china to long beach ca. So what's closer the east coast of the US or back out to Hawaii?:whistling


Oh! That actually makes a lot of sense. Thanks for explaining that.


----------



## Brutus

TRMolnar said:


> I'm surprised that all the stores seem to have all the same special inventory for that one sale.
> 
> I've never been to Hawaii so I guess I'm still surprised by the fact that they can ship items back across an ocean and sell them for the same prices that they do on the mainland.
> 
> Aren't most building materials and the like a lot more expensive there than they would be here?


Same prices in Hawaii, but if there were two HDs, one on each side of the Canada-USA border, a item in Canada would still be significantly more expensive. Damn tariffs.


----------



## CanningCustom

Brutus said:


> Same prices in Hawaii, but if there were two HDs, one on each side of the Canada-USA border, a item in Canada would still be significantly more expensive. Damn tariffs.


Yeah like double the amount add tax and you'll you're closer to amount we have to pay. That isn't on all tools. Just the good ones. We can pick up pos dewalt tools just like everyone else. The part that seriously annoys me is the selection of tools that available in the US.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

TRMolnar said:


> Oh! That actually makes a lot of sense. Thanks for explaining that.


Here check this, it's the sale ad from my local tool store. How do the tool prices compare:blink:
Oh this is the place someone got the t-Bone for 100bucks!
http://www.slimspowertools.com/hawaii/images/stories/specials/monthly_flyer.pdf


----------



## TRMolnar

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Here check this, it's the sale ad from my local tool store. How do the tool prices compare:blink: Oh this is the place someone got the t-Bone for 100bucks! http://www.slimspowertools.com/hawaii/images/stories/specials/monthly_flyer.pdf


That's amazing, some of the stuff is significantly cheaper than it would be here. A lot of the dewalt stuff is dead on as the big box stores. It seems like they have a larger inventory than my local tool store. 

Which island do you live on?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

TRMolnar said:


> That's amazing, some of the stuff is significantly cheaper than it would be here. A lot of the dewalt stuff is dead on as the big box stores. It seems like they have a larger inventory than my local tool store.
> 
> Which island do you live on?


I'm on Oahu in greater Honolulu. It's right there to the left under location:whistling Where you at:blink:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

TRMolnar said:


> . A lot of the dewalt stuff is dead on as the big box stores.


And this is a small locally owned tool shop. We all know old man Slim , he is a real person. I will always buy from old man Slim before the BigBox.
Here he is.


----------



## JR Shepstone

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> And this is a small locally owned tool shop. We all know old man Slim , he is a real person. I will always buy from old man Slim before the BigBox. Here he is.


I was expecting a guy about 6'5" pushing about 450 lbs.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

My mate cracks me up when he tells me about that fat woman in woodcraft over there. He hates her with a passion lol

Heard its the biggest woodcraft store in the US though by my local store manager.


----------



## TRMolnar

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I'm on Oahu in greater Honolulu. It's right there to the left under location:whistling Where you at:blink:


My bad it doesn't show up on my phone. 

I'm in a little town about a hour north of Philadelphia pa. About 2500 residents within the Borough. 

I'm a huge supporter of local stores and suppliers. Not only because their prices are better but so is there service. One of the oldest lumberyards in the country is about ten minutes from me. I'll always go there before the home dumpo.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

BCConstruction said:


> My mate cracks me up when he tells me about that fat woman in woodcraft over there. He hates her with a passion lol
> 
> Heard its the biggest woodcraft store in the US though by my local store manager.


Oh the fattest one is a guy,, maybe 350 to 450lbs.? The old local Japanese lady and the owners wife Norma is her name is a nasty old hag that needs at home. She's not that fat. Her daughter Iris is lost a lot of weight :laughing: Iris is nice,, well at least not nasty:blink: I didn't know it was the biggest in the country but I wouldn't doubt it. We have the busiest HD in the country and also the busiest Costco in the world.


----------



## Calidecks

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Oh the fattest one is a guy,, maybe 350 to 450lbs.? The old local Japanese lady and the owners wife Norma is her name is a nasty old hag that needs at home. She's not that fat. Her daughter Iris is lost a lot of weight :laughing: Iris is nice,, well at least not nasty:blink: I didn't know it was the biggest in the country but I wouldn't doubt it. We have the busiest HD in the country and also the busiest Costco in the world.


I love Costco. It's one of my favorite places to shop.


----------



## JPConst1005

New to the site and after reading through this thread (all 181 pages  ), I finally decided it was time to jump in. 

My name is Jim and I'm a tool-aholic. This week I've purchased the Spring Tools 5pc set, Collins miter clamps, Irwin quick clamps, and the Oxy 4-in-1 tool carrier. I am also debating adding the Makita cordless 18v hammer drill. Really need just the batteries but cannot justify $160 just for them. Think I have the wife convinced as well :thumbup:


----------



## overanalyze

JPConst1005 said:


> New to the site and after reading through this thread (all 181 pages  ), I finally decided it was time to jump in.
> 
> My name is Jim and I'm a tool-aholic. This week I've purchased the Spring Tools 5pc set, Collins miter clamps, Irwin quick clamps, and the Oxy 4-in-1 tool carrier. I am also debating adding the Makita cordless 18v hammer drill. Really need just the batteries but cannot justify $160 just for them. Think I have the wife convinced as well :thumbup:


Hi Jim! I love my collins clamps!


----------



## ADKCarpenter

Just miter saw joke:laughing:. Lowes has it for 470 .... and now i really need a sponsor :blink: ill get 10% off with a lowes card...


----------



## Irishman87

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> It's a winner:thumbsup: I use mine a lot and am as happy as :blink: well Im not sure:blink:


I see the dust pickup in this picture... Have you used it with a vac attached? If so how did it do, would you use it in an area were dust collection is a must? I work for a lot of local small businesses and they remain open while I work, meaning I will be in close contact with their customers, and need to be extra tidy. Thank bro!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Irishman87 said:


> I see the dust pickup in this picture... Have you used it with a vac attached? If so how did it do, would you use it in an area were dust collection is a must? I work for a lot of local small businesses and they remain open while I work, meaning I will be in close contact with their customers, and need to be extra tidy. Thank bro!


No I have not used with the dust collection. If I need to be dust free I bust out the festool DTS 400 or the ROtex 150.


----------



## ADKCarpenter

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I think it's called a L-Boxx and it locks to other boxxes like it:blink:
> I guess you could say I've been discovering the Bosch tools lately


Is that the radio with the remote?


----------



## Rich D.

Best 180$ I ever spent...


----------



## Calidecks

Rich D. said:


> Best 180$ I ever spent...


Harbor Freight?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Rich D. said:


> Best 180$ I ever spent...


I will never know hey they can make them for that price let alone ship them here too and make money on them.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

ADKCarpenter said:


> Is that the radio with the remote?


No it's the 360S not the 360D:sad:


----------



## jlsconstruction

Rich D. said:


> Best 180$ I ever spent...


I got one on eBay for $150


----------



## schaefercs

jlsconstruction said:


> I got one on eBay for $150


What was the shipping on that sucker?


----------



## ADKCarpenter

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> No it's the 360S not the 360D:sad:


 Same here my few houses down neighbor has the one with the remote.He payed less than me and rubs it in my face daily. But his remote just fryed .Was curious if ya had any issues with yours. That 8 inch miter saw is still staring at me ....


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

ADKCarpenter said:


> Same here my few houses down neighbor has the one with the remote.He payed less than me and rubs it in my face daily. But his remote just fryed .Was curious if ya had any issues with yours. That 8 inch miter saw is still staring at me ....


 If you have a iPhone you should put the airport express into the radio and then show him how yours does wireless audio lol you need an iPhone though.


http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/bosch-pb360d-airplay-capability-132226/


----------



## ADKCarpenter

BCConstruction said:


> If you have a iPhone you should put the airport express into the radio and then show him how yours does wireless audio lol you need an iPhone though.


thats a good one lol. can you do it with an itouch ? or only the iphone


----------



## Calidecks

BCConstruction said:


> I will never know hey they can make them for that price let alone ship them here too and make money on them.


I had the opportunity to visit China during the 2008 Olympics. While touring the nest egg stadium there were white makeshift tents all around the out side of it. They said those are the construction workers they live in the tents and make 1.50 a day which is considered great pay. That is one sad country. It was a real eye opener as to how well we really have it here.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

ADKCarpenter said:


> Same here my few houses down neighbor has the one with the remote.He payed less than me and rubs it in my face daily. But his remote just fryed .Was curious if ya had any issues with yours. That 8 inch miter saw is still staring at me ....


No mines been working fine. You know you can set up a blue teeth to it and use a i-something for a remote.
That 8½" sliding miter saw would be mine but I'm waiting for sometin bigger.


----------



## Dan_Watson

Part of today's delivery. I feel like this is an everyday occurrence anymore.










2 - SG450 with the MA55 autofeed w/ Lboxx's
Savage framing square
Arsenal wrench roll up


BedBox

Picked up a Bosch cordless recip with L3 box and was able to fit my grinder, multitool and 12 volt setup in the case. Also moved my sockets to another case, and organized an L1 with the screw boxes. Along with the drill and impact cases and a bucket buddy my bed box is now stocked and organized.


----------



## Calidecks

Dan_Watson said:


> Part of today's delivery. I feel like this is an everyday occurrence anymore. 2 - SG450 with the MA55 autofeed w/ Lboxx's Savage framing square Arsenal wrench roll up BedBox Picked up a Bosch cordless recip with L3 box and was able to fit my grinder, multitool and 12 volt setup in the case. Also moved my sockets to another case, and organized an L1 with the screw boxes. Along with the drill and impact cases and a bucket buddy my bed box is now stocked and organized.


Where did you get that orange Framing Square? Looks like you can read the numbers really well on it.


----------



## Rich D.

The drywall lift is a pentagon pro series 

.I think it was around 178$ on eBay with free shipping. I must say I'm impressed with it. I also got a pentagon drywall cart a couple hundred sheets ago. Good bang for your buck I must say


----------



## ADKCarpenter

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> No mines been working fine. You know you can set up a blue teeth to it and use a i-something for a remote.
> That 8½" sliding miter saw would be mine but I'm waiting for sometin bigger.


Ill try that in a bit, right now i have an older hitachi 8 1/4 saw and the newer makita ls1016L. That makita might work for you.I can cut 6 inch crown molding vertical and 5 inch boards vertical too.Its just on the heavy side 4 floors up....


----------



## Dan_Watson

Californiadecks said:


> Where did you get that orange Framing Square? Looks like you can read the numbers really well on it.


Amazon.

http://amzn.com/B0083SGT2E

I also picked up the combination square. I am happy with that.


----------



## Chad McDade

Rich D. said:


> For about 350$ a month I can get a 10x10 storage unit.. maybe... For about 1900 I can get a one bedroom apartment in a building, no utilities included... And for 1800 I can get a junky basement apartment..... I wish I lived by you guys..


I had a 10 x 10 storage unit until last summer - cost me $40 a month


----------



## rrk

donerightwyo said:


> 10x10 is $45 here


Nothing is $45 here:sad:
not even a 10 x 10 spot outside on dirt

http://newjersey.craigslist.org/prk/4327089393.html

If you parked here most likely whatever you parked will not be there tomorrow


----------



## Deckhead

Inner10 said:


> Wow...325 won't even rent a storage unit here.


In summer my electricity bill is $325... On my house.


----------



## Deckhead

Speaking of Bosch does anyone have the Lboxes? How are they, I think I'm finally done on my silly systainer/sortainer kick.


----------



## Calidecks

My electric bill is 1100 every two months, in the summer. My wife is home all day and my dog can't handle the heat. It's my job to make both of them as comfortable as possible.


----------



## Deckhead

Californiadecks said:


> My electric bill is 1100 every two months, in the summer. My wife is home all day and my dog can't handle the heat. It's my job to make both of them as comfortable as possible.


My wifes home all day with the kids but my boxer finally passed away and I got rid of our mastiff so a/c is not allowed below 78 but that means on all day.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Chad McDade said:


> I had a 10 x 10 storage unit until last summer - cost me $40 a month


I have two 12 x 20's :thumbup: $315 a month... EACH


----------



## asgoodasdead

Deckhead said:


> My wifes home all day with the kids but my boxer finally passed away and I got rid of our mastiff so a/c is not allowed below 78 but that means on all day.


why did you "get rid of" your mastiff?


----------



## Dan_Watson

Deckhead said:


> Speaking of Bosch does anyone have the Lboxes? How are they, I think I'm finally done on my silly systainer/sortainer kick.


Yes. I really like them. We are slowly making the move to primarily bosch with Lboxxes. 

http://www.contractortalk.com/f41/truck-box-145586/


----------



## RobertCDF

DaVinciRemodel said:


> I have two 12 x 20's :thumbup: $315 a month... EACH


Do what I did, buy an old semi trailer and find a place that stores them. I paid $1,000 for a 50' long semi (7' tall inside, 8' wide) and I pay $50 a month to store it.


----------



## Chad McDade

DaVinciRemodel said:


> I have two 12 x 20's :thumbup: $315 a month... EACH


But median income here is a little less than $30k....


----------



## Designed2Fail

Ok I might have a problem I am addicted to these red and black tools and can not help my self. The only cure I think is to buy every thing they make, its the only answer.


----------



## TRMolnar

Designed2Fail said:


> Ok I might have a problem I am addicted to these red and black tools and can not help my self. The only cure I think is to buy every thing they make, its the only answer. http://s1363.photobucket.com/user/jmcary2nd/media/photo3_zps21238c15.jpg.html http://s1363.photobucket.com/user/jmcary2nd/media/photo4_zps8282cd8d.jpg.html http://s1363.photobucket.com/user/jmcary2nd/media/photo4_zps8282cd8d.jpg.html http://s1363.photobucket.com/user/jmcary2nd/media/photo_zps83517024.jpg.html http://s1363.photobucket.com/user/jmcary2nd/media/photo1_zpsa9280a46.jpg.html


Forgive me for my ignorance but I had no idea they made saws. 

How do they compare to other brands?


----------



## CrpntrFrk

Guy had one of these for sale on a local FB yard sale page. Offered him $30 before I saw it and he asked if I would be willing to buy for $40. I said I would have to look at it first because they would not be my first choice in a tool belt and actually was not looking for a new belt. 

Met him and they were brand new and looked as though not one tool had ever been in them. Gave him the 40 bucks for them because of the shape they are/were in. They are not too bad but I wouldn't pay over 40 bucks.

Didn't take a pic of them but this is the set up....


----------



## Moze

TRMolnar said:


> Forgive me for my ignorance but I had no idea they made saws.
> 
> How do they compare to other brands?


Reciprocating saw:

Hilti:

2700 strokes per minute
10.6 pounds
$529 (Home Depot)

Milwaukee:
3000 strokes per minute
7.1 pounds
$119 (Home Depot)

$529/$119 = 4.44...How many Milwaukee recip saws you can buy for the price of the Hilti.

Absolutely no offense meant to the person who bought the Hilti stuff. I just don't get it.


----------



## Dan_Watson

Moze said:


> Reciprocating saw:
> 
> Hilti:
> 
> 2700 strokes per minute
> 10.6 pounds
> $529 (Home Depot)
> 
> Milwaukee:
> 3000 strokes per minute
> 7.1 pounds
> $119 (Home Depot)
> 
> $529/$119 = 4.44...How many Milwaukee recip saws you can buy for the price of the Hilti.
> 
> Absolutely no offense meant to the person who bought the Hilti stuff. I just don't get it.


I believe almost every in this support group would agree it's about value not just sticker price. I for one spend a lot on quality tools but that damn red stuff is just downright ugly. I just can't get over that.


----------



## Moze

I absolutely agree it's about value and quality. I'd also be willing to bet the Milwaukee would last as long as the Hilti if not longer. It's lighter, likely cuts faster, and is manufactured by the company that invented the tool in the first place.

Not sure which red stuff you're saying is ugly - the Hilti or Milwaukee.


----------



## Designed2Fail

Moze said:


> Reciprocating saw:
> 
> Hilti:
> 
> 2700 strokes per minute
> 10.6 pounds
> $529 (Home Depot)
> 
> Milwaukee:
> 3000 strokes per minute
> 7.1 pounds
> $119 (Home Depot)
> 
> Dont know how I forgot this bit but all metal gear housing and gears are going to up the weight
> 
> Also not made in china. Hilti> china made crap


----------



## Dan_Watson

Moze said:


> I absolutely agree it's about value and quality. I'd also be willing to bet the Milwaukee would last as long as the Hilti if not longer. It's lighter, likely cuts faster, and is manufactured by the company that invented the tool in the first place.
> 
> Not sure which red stuff you're saying is ugly - the Hilti or Milwaukee.


Hilti is butt ugly. 

I have no idea about the quality of hilti. Can't say if there is value there or not. We are blue and green whores.


----------



## Designed2Fail

TRMolnar said:


> Forgive me for my ignorance but I had no idea they made saws.
> 
> How do they compare to other brands?


Not sure yet but if its any thing like their Impact driver its sure to be better than dewalt and milwaukee 18 fuel.


----------



## Dan_Watson

Designed2Fail said:


> I will gladly pay more for a product that does not say "made in china". So have your 4 Milwaukee saws to my one.


Pretty sure Hilti makes a lot of the tools, parts, and their fasteners in China. But thats not what this thread is about. There is another thread (or 2) dedicated to that discussion.


----------



## Designed2Fail

Dan_Watson said:


> Hilti is butt ugly.
> 
> I have no idea about the quality of hilti. Can't say if there is value there or not. We are blue and green whores.


I understand the green Whorism the blue not so much.


----------



## Dan_Watson

Designed2Fail said:


> I understand the green Whorism the blue not so much.


We have had great luck with Bosch. No issues the couple times we had warranty issues and the rep we go through when we need to really takes care of us. Plenty of perks. 

To us they are a great value. And we have a lo of them and I don't see the end....


----------



## Designed2Fail

Dan_Watson said:


> We have had great luck with Bosch. No issues the couple times we had warranty issues and the rep we go through when we need to really takes care of us. Plenty of perks.
> 
> To us they are a great value. And we have a lo of them and I don't see the end....



Bosch is a good brand when you buy their European made tools or blades. Will not lie.

I just prefer Hilti and their rep center better.


----------



## Moze

Designed2Fail said:


> I will gladly pay more for a product that does not say "made in china". So have your 4 Milwaukee saws to my one.
> 
> Mine was also $460


Hey, it's your money and if you think the tool is worth it, I'm definitely not knocking it. I buy plenty of tools that I don't even really need - I just want them. If you want a Hilti recip - cool. I think it's a pretty cool looking saw and I'm sure it works great.

Like I said, no offense intended. My comment/comparison of tool stats wasn't even really directed at you - it's more at Hilti's pricing.

I would like to hear a Hilti rep/higher-up explain why the MSRP on the recip saw is four times higher than one of the most reputable recip saws on the market.


----------



## TimelessQuality

Hey, I've got hilti envy... Nice saws man!


----------



## Designed2Fail

Dan_Watson said:


> Pretty sure Hilti makes a lot of the tools, parts, and their fasteners in China. But thats not what this thread is about. There is another thread (or 2) dedicated to that discussion.


They do sadly as my impact driver is made in china by HILII yet my hammer drill/driver is made in Liechtenstein. and both came in the same kit go figure.


----------



## Designed2Fail

The reciprocating saw is made in Switzerland and the circular saw is made in Gernany


----------



## Designed2Fail

Moze said:


> Hey, it's your money and if you think the tool is worth it, I'm definitely not knocking it. I buy plenty of tools that I don't even really need - I just want them. If you want a Hilti recip - cool. I think it's a pretty cool looking saw and I'm sure it works great.
> 
> Like I said, no offense intended. My comment/comparison of tool stats wasn't even really directed at you - it's more at Hilti's pricing.
> 
> I would like to hear a Hilti rep/higher-up explain why the MSRP on the recip saw is four times higher than one of the most reputable recip saws on the market.


as for price I think you will run into the same boat as festool. Not made in china so expect a premium as they have to pay the workers a living wage. you also will see a bit more craftsmanship and quality out of the products as well.


----------



## mstrat

Designed2Fail said:


> Ok I might have a problem I am addicted to these red and black tools and can not help my self. The only cure I think is to buy every thing they make, its the only answer.
> 
> http://s1363.photobucket.com/user/jmcary2nd/media/photo3_zps21238c15.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1363.photobucket.com/user/jmcary2nd/media/photo4_zps8282cd8d.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1363.photobucket.com/user/jmcary2nd/media/photo4_zps8282cd8d.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1363.photobucket.com/user/jmcary2nd/media/photo_zps83517024.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1363.photobucket.com/user/jmcary2nd/media/photo1_zpsa9280a46.jpg.html


Yay! Another Hilti guy around here! I'm a huge fan, I've been using their 18v cordless set for 6 months or so...they are by far the first set grabbed by anyone on the crew over the Milwaukee or Dewalt...they are heavy duty. Why pay more for them? Get your hands on one and try it for a day...you'll understand...and if you do have a problem they'll cover the shipping and repair it, have it back in your hands in 4 days...

How's the corded circular saw? I've had my eye on it for awhile now...


----------



## Inner10

Californiadecks said:


> My electric bill is 1100 every two months, in the summer. My wife is home all day and my dog can't handle the heat. It's my job to make both of them as comfortable as possible.





mstrat said:


> Yay! Another Hilti guy around here! I'm a huge fan, I've been using their 18v cordless set for 6 months or so...they are by far the first set grabbed by anyone on the crew over the Milwaukee or Dewalt...they are heavy duty. Why pay more for them? Get your hands on one and try it for a day...you'll understand...and if you do have a problem they'll cover the shipping and repair it, have it back in your hands in 4 days...
> 
> How's the corded circular saw? I've had my eye on it for awhile now...


Been there done that, they didn't hold up to abuse any better than my old DeWalts, and for double the price I won't buy again. Just call them up and ask about buying replacement parts for the cordless tools...you can't....replacement only at $150/pop. My DeWalt crap I can at least buy parts for.

I also have a hilti recip saw and circular saw. Both are good but no better than other reputable brands.


----------



## Designed2Fail

mstrat said:


> Yay! Another Hilti guy around here! I'm a huge fan, I've been using their 18v cordless set for 6 months or so...they are by far the first set grabbed by anyone on the crew over the Milwaukee or Dewalt...they are heavy duty. Why pay more for them? Get your hands on one and try it for a day...you'll understand...and if you do have a problem they'll cover the shipping and repair it, have it back in your hands in 4 days...
> 
> How's the corded circular saw? I've had my eye on it for awhile now...


I have the same feeling I love their impact driver. 

As far the saws I wont really know how well they work till mid march give or take. Weather here in NY is not to favorable to do much work. Boss has jobs just the weather wants to screw you every other day.

So the hilti jigsaw,circular saw and saw zall will be on stand by for a bit.


----------



## TRMolnar

Inner10 said:


> Been there done that, they didn't hold up to abuse any better than my old DeWalts, and for double the price I won't buy again. Just call them up and ask about buying replacement parts for the cordless tools...you can't....replacement only at $150/pop. My DeWalt crap I can at least buy parts for. I also have a hilti recip saw and circular saw. Both are good but no better than other reputable brands.


That's what I was guessing... I don't care how well they claim to be made. Everything breaks, great service or not I'll stick with the stuff that's cheaper to replace. 

No one bought Hilti when it was at my local hd


----------



## TimelessQuality

I don't get all the hilti bashing, but festool is 'worth every penny'...

I can see why it wouldn't sell at hd... Not exactly the place for expensive quality tools


----------



## Lanya LaPunta

I've owned/used some Hilti products, in the past.

No complaint(s).

Tool owners are funny ... kind of like "My dad can beat up your dad".

Just look at how someone will post accolades about some Yellow Black and Decker (Dewalt) product and another poster will take advantage of that post to say how wonderful their festfool equivalent is ... Nothing better than festfool and that the Dewalt (some of their products are excellent) can't hold a candle ...

Hilti is good stuff. 

Use what you like and don't worry about any bashing of that product.


----------



## JPConst1005

We've had Hilti stuff for years. We have an old TE75 and DD100 from 99 that still do everything we ask of it and then some. Bought a TE30 a couple years ago and had much more power than some of the other brands I've tried. 

The only downside to Hilti is some of there smaller stuff is made in China. I bought a UH700 because I didn't want a Chinese hammer drill...that didn't work too well


----------



## D.S.I.

New Milwaukee radio back ordered for a month, wtf? I've never struggled with my addiction like this...


----------



## Youngin'

D.S.I. said:


> I've never struggled with my addiction like this...


Just don't start licking Milwaukee batteries to get a buzz.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

JPConst1005 said:


> The only downside to Hilti is some of there smaller stuff is made in China. I bought a UH700 because I didn't want a Chinese hammer drill...that didn't work too well


Hilti and Panasonic are in kahoots with the battery tools and have a joint plant in China, so all the panasonic and hilti 18volt tools come out of China.


----------



## Inner10

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Hilti and Panasonic are in kahoots with the battery tools and have a joint plant in China, so all the panasonic and hilti 18volt tools come out of China.


I thought that was just the batteries?

Greenlee cordless is also made by Panasonic.


----------



## SDel Prete

Aaron Berk said:


> Thought I was getting a good deal for $199 But then opened it up there in the store and it's missing 1 battery and the charger?  Took it to customer service at HD and they knocked it down 50% :thumbup: I walked out the door for under a hundred bucks! :clap:


Nice. I've been meaning to buy that combo here as my drill is just about dead. Then I plan to sell the charger and circular saw. That was ill get the drill and 2 batteries for $100


----------



## Inner10

Moze said:


> Got the Hammervac first and was going to use it with the Bosch, but it was too heavy/bulky. Picked up the Milwaukee 12v SDS rotary hammer. Makes for a nice little package.
> 
> I may occasionally use it for concrete but my primary use will be for drilling dozens of holes in drywall. I've done a few test holes and there's virtually zero dust.


There is no way I'd have that big bulky bastard on my drill just for a little drywall dust, if it doesn't collect 100% you are still hauling in the shop vac right?


----------



## Leo G

What the heck is this take 20 pictures of the same tool at different angles crap :blink:


----------



## mobiledynamics

Moze said:


> Reciprocating saw:
> 
> Hilti:
> 
> 2700 strokes per minute
> 10.6 pounds
> $529 (Home Depot)
> 
> Milwaukee:
> 3000 strokes per minute
> 7.1 pounds
> $119 (Home Depot)
> 
> $529/$119 = 4.44...How many Milwaukee recip saws you can buy for the price of the Hilti.
> 
> Absolutely no offense meant to the person who bought the Hilti stuff. I just don't get it.



Moze :

I don't have alot of time used on my Hilti recip, but from the brief usage I have used it, it seems more powerful than my *USA made* Super Sawzall !

My Hole Hawg is the only other USA made Milwaukee tool.
Love love the Milwaukee Fuel lineup. 12V and 18V....


----------



## Moze

Inner10 said:


> There is no way I'd have that big bulky bastard on my drill just for a little drywall dust, if it doesn't collect 100% you are still hauling in the shop vac right?


In total, it weighs 7.8 pounds. It's easy to handle/operate with one hand. If 7.8 pounds is too much for you, then I agree - this isn't the setup for you.

The picture below is of stud-mounted letters. Each letter has three or four studs in it. So I had to drill a minimum of one hundred and fifty-six 3/16" diameter holes probably closer to 175). That doesn't result in a "little drywall dust". That particular install was in a medical office with customers sitting fifteen feet away. So for my application, this will work great. I realize it's not for everyone.

And from the testing I've done, I literally see no drywall dust while or after drilling. So no, no shop vac needed.



Leo G said:


> What the heck is this take 20 pictures of the same tool at different angles crap :blink:


It's actually two different tools. So, in case anyone else is interested in one or both tools, it's an attempt to be helpful and show the size/setup. If you think it's "crap", keep scrolling. Scrolling takes less time than whining about it.



mobiledynamics said:


> Moze :
> 
> I don't have alot of time used on my Hilti recip, but from the brief usage I have used it, it seems more powerful than my *USA made* Super Sawzall !
> 
> My Hole Hawg is the only other USA made Milwaukee tool.
> Love love the Milwaukee Fuel lineup. 12V and 18V....


It very well may be more powerful. Published stats don't always tell the whole story, that's for sure.


----------



## mobiledynamics

Moze - OT

Mind showing some behind the scences on how these things get mounted with no hardware exposed. I presume you have some template you line up on the wall already just to get th alignment of each letter right .
Just curious.


----------



## Moze

mobiledynamics said:


> Moze - OT
> 
> Mind showing some behind the scences on how these things get mounted with no hardware exposed. I presume you have some template you line up on the wall already just to get th alignment of each letter right .
> Just curious.



It's pretty much exactly how you said. Sometimes they're mounted with double-sided tape and silicone, sometimes they're stud-mounted.

This particular set has ½" standoffs behind the letters, so they're raised off the wall.


----------



## mobiledynamics

Just some glue at times  Who's responsible if the paint lifts 

Thx for the pics nontheleaset!


----------



## Moze

I've never had that happen. As long as the paint has properly outgassed, it's good to go. If it's a freshly painted wall, I'll wait a few days.


----------



## mobiledynamics

Post some more feedback on that vac driver when you get more mielage on it. I'm leaning on the Makita system on both a SDS setup as well as a standard drill/driver


----------



## Moze

Will do. I looked at the Makita also but wanted the Milwaukee due to the size and weight, plus the slew of other 12v tools in the Milwaukee lineup. 

The Makita setup is great. I wish Bosch had that for their 18v SDS.


----------



## Inner10

Moze said:


> Will do. I looked at the Makita also but wanted the Milwaukee due to the size and weight, plus the slew of other 12v tools in the Milwaukee lineup.
> 
> The Makita setup is great. I wish Bosch had that for their 18v SDS.


Ok point taken Moze...that's a lot of drywall holes!

What kinda anchors are in those holes?


----------



## Moze

The backs of the letters are drilled & tapped for 10-24 studs. Screw the studs into the backs of the letters, drill the holes in the wall, apply silicone to studs & letter backs, push the studs into the holes.


----------



## overanalyze

Moze said:


> The backs of the letters are drilled & tapped for 10-24 studs. Screw the studs into the backs of the letters, drill the holes in the wall, apply silicone to studs & letter backs, push the studs into the holes.


 Easy peasy! I love it when some crack head designer specs a bunch of lettering on a concrete wall...thats always fun to drill a hundred holes and keep it all lined up. 

Most stud letters I ever did at once was about 3,000 on a donor wall...that sucked!

Where are you located Moze? Nice looking branding.


----------



## Moze

overanalyze said:


> Easy peasy! I love it when some crack head designer specs a bunch of lettering on a concrete wall...thats always fun to drill a hundred holes and keep it all lined up.
> 
> Most stud letters I ever did at once was about 3,000 on a donor wall...that sucked!
> 
> Where are you located Moze? Nice looking branding.


3,000 - yikes!

I'm in Dallas...and thanks!

There are a few I've done in concrete/stone/etc. scattered around on this page: click


----------



## Diamond D.

TRMolnar said:


> It's called tinsman lumber, the family bought it in the mid 1800's. Was originally founded just after the revolutionary war. It's a really cool area - you should make the drive up and check it out


Oh, I thought maybe you were referring to Finkles.

http://www.finkles.com/

D.

edit: Should of figured someone would have mentioned them.


----------



## charimon

My Briccolina finally came today!!!!!! 6" wet saw. 11" w x14" l x6" h, and weighs 15# . It will be used for jolly cuts and site cutting for bullnose.


----------



## Inner10

charimon said:


> My Briccolina finally came today!!!!!! 6" wet saw. 11" w x14" l x6" h, and weighs 15# . It will be used for jolly cuts and site cutting for bullnose.


Wife wouldn't let you buy the GS86?


----------



## rrk

Brian Peters said:


> View attachment 108590
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 108591
> 
> 
> My tool purchases from last week, not sure if the trailer counts as a tool but anyway....


Is that a house behind it? There is no landscaping? I have never seen a house with no landscaping.


----------



## jlsconstruction

rrk said:


> Is that a house behind it? There is no landscaping? I have never seen a house with no landscaping.


Only rich people have that landscaping stuff


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Moze said:


> Will do...I'll post up my thoughts on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Got everything off Amazon. The cart was $180, the small box was $49, and the drawer unit was $65.


I wait till the last sunday in june at my local tool shop they go for less than 160$ I got all 3 tough boxes for 100 bucks at that big sale.


----------



## overanalyze

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I wait till the last sunday in june at my local tool shop they go for less than 160$ I got all 3 tough boxes for 100 bucks at that big sale.


Nice score! I posted this elswhere but here it is again.


----------



## Moze

overanalyze said:


> Nice score! I posted this elswhere but here it is again.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 109311


Nice. What did you fab the brackets out of?


----------



## overanalyze

Moze said:


> Nice. What did you fab the brackets out of?


They are beefy stock angle brackets from my Ace Hardware. $6 a piece. They were the perfect thickness and size. Then we welded on a tab that keeps them locked on with the side spring loaded handles.


----------



## Moze

Cool, thanks for the info.


----------



## StrongTower

john5mt said:


> Here you go. How is it that I can receive this from the UK faster than stuff from Ohio?


Is that a General jobsite table saw (50-90k) under it? Looks a lot like mine with the original fence. Always thought it was a great saw, but very heavy. Still have mine, just corralled to the shop.


----------



## john5mt

Yep, same thing happened to mine. Dewalt 745 w a rosseau stand kind of stole my heart for jobsite work


----------



## Moze

Ordered Saturday, received today. Gotta love Amazon. The two-drawer box is still on its way.


----------



## overanalyze

Moze said:


> Ordered Saturday, received today. Gotta love Amazon. The two-drawer box is still on its way.


The two drawer is nice. FYI...the yellow containers in that small will fit in the empty drawer of the two drawer. Then you can put tools in the small. We use the two drawer for fasteners.


----------



## Moze

Good to know, thanks!


----------



## mhc4

*Scored this bad boy*

400 with the stand, I love this thing so far. makita 1016 dual slider. the stand is awesome, 12" wheels come in handy with all the snow here still.:thumbup:


----------



## m1911

mhc4 said:


> 400 with the stand, I love this thing so far. makita 1016 dual slider. the stand is awesome, 12" wheels come in handy with all the snow here still.:thumbup:


what's all the white stuff on the ground? :laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Moze said:


> Ordered Saturday, received today. Gotta love Amazon. The two-drawer box is still on its way.


I have that setup all but the hand truck. It is so much better than those L-Boxxes I have a hard time keeping my mouth shut! These boxxes are really tough!


----------



## Moze

A few new random tools for the new Tough Box setup.


----------



## asgoodasdead

every time I go to HD I always play with those little fatmax keychains and almost buy one. probably wouldn't use it much, but they're so adorable.


----------



## Moze

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I have that setup all but the hand truck. It is so much better than those L-Boxxes I have a hard time keeping my mouth shut! These boxxes are really tough!


Yeah, I considered the L-Boxxes, but needed something a little more rugged.


----------



## Leo G

Moze said:


> A few new random tools for the new Tough Box setup.


Been looking for another flip out with onboard storage. This is the first one I've seen since I got one at Tractor Supply.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

Leo G said:


> Been looking for another flip out with onboard storage. This is the first one I've seen since I got one at Tractor Supply.


It's the fastback 2. I have 3 of the 1's. It's the best flip knife ever IMO


----------



## Leo G

I like mine too. All SS construction, holds 2 extra blades. Can flip it out with one hand or wrist action.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

A fellow employee uses a dewalt one. You can't flip it with one hand plus it's a retractable blade. So annoying... if I can't open it with one hand and a flip of the wrist, I would get frustrated every time I used my knife. Guess I'm lazy... lol.


----------



## JPConst1005

I was doing pretty good till I stopped at Sears today for a stubby #2 screwdriver. Got it plus a 3 ton jack with jack stands and a creeper. Getting harder to climb under the truck, figured it was better to roll under...at least it was on sale!


----------



## vos

got 2 used side boxes for my truck and a used cross over box $150 for all 3 only had to drive for 3 hr..


----------



## svronthmve

john5mt said:


> I don't understand why the t staks and the tough boxes weren't built to integrate with one another


Not sure why either other than I would say they're aimed at different markets.

T-stak's (IMO) are geared toward remodelers and interior work, where tough boxes (again IMO) are for heavy duty exterior type work. 

I have ~15 of the T-staks and really like them. Actually planning on ordering a couple trolleys for them soon. I've been using a collapsible dolly, but not really happy with that arrangement.... 

L-boxxes are barely available in my area (Lowes) but I was just concerned about the strength of the latches. They felt flimsey to me.

No other boxes are available here (Systainers, T-stak's & Tough boxes) so I ordered online.


----------



## Mdwest

Just got my DTS 400 today and will have my RO150 by mid week along with a few more systainers. Festool sanders are like crack. I hated sanding until I got my first one. These will make a total of 5 sanders.
I'm still on the fence about the Kapex but I'm sure my addiction will win over on that as well.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Buy it before the price increase.


----------



## Mdwest

BCConstruction said:


> Buy it before the price increase.


I've read that they can have some trouble with the armature but I don't know anyone who owns one. If it's not an issue I'll run down and pick one up. My Dewalt 12" has been going 8 years and is about shot.


----------



## MDjim

Mdwest said:


> I've read that they can have some trouble with the armature but I don't know anyone who owns one. If it's not an issue I'll run down and pick one up. My Dewalt 12" has been going 8 years and is about shot.


I've had mine almost a year. Gets used atleast 3 days a week. No issues so far.


----------



## Brian Peters

Mdwest said:


> I've read that they can have some trouble with the armature but I don't know anyone who owns one. If it's not an issue I'll run down and pick one up. My Dewalt 12" has been going 8 years and is about shot.


I think any saw (or any power tool for that matter) has the potential to break down at some point. I haven't had any trouble with my Kapex..


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

No trouble with mine either.


----------



## Mdwest

I'll go down and try one out later today. The main reason I'm thinking about it is because of the dust control as well as it going with the system I have now. My Dewalt throws out way to much dust even with my CT26 so I have to go outside to make cuts.


----------



## caldoconsal

SDel Prete said:


> HD employee ask why u taking a picture during checkout? Lol


No .... If it was a girl maybe ahe would have been in the pic too


----------



## caldoconsal

Youngin' said:


> Could be worse, could be someone taking duckface selfies with their new saw.


Hummm good idea



brhokel606 said:


> I have that husky bag, not bad. I bought 3 of the big husky roller bags and use them everyday, love them.


Maybe ill buy those next ..maybe 
When i need another blade


----------



## vos

New toys came today will fill them Friday night when I have some free time.


----------



## caldoconsal

vos said:


> New toys came today will fill them Friday night when I have some free time.


Nice ..... I spend money on tools instead of shoes too


----------



## vos

does any one have pics of the stacks in use / filed with tools


----------



## RobertCDF

vos said:


> does any one have pics of the stacks in use / filed with tools


I keep all these Makita tools in 2 of the big boxes.









I kept all these accessories in the drawer unit.









I'm reconfiguring my setup right now, I'm going to put my drill/impact set in the drawers with batteries since those are my biggest use things. I'm moving all the accessories to the long handle box.


----------



## Unger.const

vos said:


> does any one have pics of the stacks in use / filed with tools


Kinda like this? If you can zoom you might notice I took some of the deep well tstak box and swapped out the lid to make a saw/impact box so that the extra bits and guides can be stored on top. I'll take a close up of it open later.


----------



## TRMolnar

Unger.const said:


> Kinda like this? If you can zoom you might notice I took some of the deep well tstak box and swapped out the lid to make a saw/impact box so that the extra bits and guides can be stored on top. I'll take a close up of it open later.


That is brilliant! Is it easy to change the lids? I'm gonna order some more deep boxes tonight and swap lids if it is. 

I have two of the yellow tops right now with my finish nailers in them... Putting them both in one big one would make things so much easier. 

Watch now dewalt will start selling them this way...


----------



## SDel Prete

RobertCDF said:


> I keep all these Makita tools in 2 of the big boxes. I kept all these accessories in the drawer unit. I'm reconfiguring my setup right now, I'm going to put my drill/impact set in the drawers with batteries since those are my biggest use things. I'm moving all the accessories to the long handle box.


How do you like the crown stapler and blower?


----------



## marcsmith

couldn't pass this up for $99


----------



## SDel Prete

Needed a new hammer drill. Someone posted a killer deal on this kit reconditioned. I'll sell the charger and impact and make back most of my money then have the tool I need cheaper then I can buy bare and 2 more batteries.


----------



## Unger.const

TRMolnar said:


> That is brilliant! Is it easy to change the lids? I'm gonna order some more deep boxes tonight and swap lids if it is.
> 
> I have two of the yellow tops right now with my finish nailers in them... Putting them both in one big one would make things so much easier.
> 
> Watch now dewalt will start selling them this way...


Yes swap is easy. Little tricky the first time. On the back side the hinge is TWO small metal rods the make one long hinge pin (same concept as a piano hinge) push one side just enough to send the hinge pin out the other side. Grab wire/pin with pliers and pull. This will leave other pin in box. Go up under center of hinge and chase the first pin back (the one you shoved in to shove out other pin you grabbed with pliers.) Thru the small slots of plastic it will be evident once you see how it works.

I tried to upload 3 pics but says the app crashed but still usually appears. If the don't then I will repost pics.

So buy swapping the tops of middle and left box. It will make the new hybrid tstak 
on the right. And you would then have a standard tstak box left over. I like to use the simple standard boxes for things like a caulk gun and several tube of caulk that are the most likely use. that way the gun and tubes and related items are together and I am not searching for them loose. Or if I set out to do a job I can do a simple look in the box to see if I'm out of clear or liquid nails or be sure to get some on the way.


----------



## TRMolnar

Unger.const said:


> Yes swap is easy. Little tricky the first time. On the back side the hinge is TWO small metal rods the make one long hinge pin (same concept as a piano hinge) push one side just enough to send the hinge pin out the other side. Grab wire/pin with pliers and pull. This will leave other pin in box. Go up under center of hinge and chase the first pin back (the one you shoved in to shove out other pin you grabbed with pliers.) Thru the small slots of plastic it will be evident once you see how it works. I tried to upload 3 pics but says the app crashed but still usually appears. If the don't then I will repost pics. So buy swapping the tops of middle and left box. It will make the new hybrid tstak on the right. And you would then have a standard tstak box left over. I like to use the simple standard boxes for things like a caulk gun and several tube of caulk that are the most likely use. that way the gun and tubes and related items are together and I am not searching for them loose. Or if I set out to do a job I can do a simple look in the box to see if I'm out of clear or liquid nails or be sure to get some on the way.


That's awesome! Thank you for the thorough explanation! I forgot to order the large box but I'll do that in the am. 

Good thinking with storing the caulk in the generic cases... I think nailers in a large with a full compliment of casing & millwork tools in the lower case


----------



## Unger.const

Californiadecks said:


> Unger, is that bed sled removable and if it is is the hardware in the way?


Kind of......There is the slide tray (one ton slides in with ease. They have a 2 ton model basicly the same but they add a sheet of plywood ) that can be lifted out leaving a track behind the can be set up for quick removal if needed. This unit is made by hiway products.


----------



## Unger.const

Sometimes the deep boxes are too much. Especially when small parts tools are many. I set this one up as cabinets, doors and trim. Top lid 18ga nail strips. Spring punches etc etc. Inside top senco fusion 18ga. And in drawer unit cabinet clamps, shims, extra striker plates, door install tools, self level laser, and more. 

I find this set up pretty handy. Things like levels and power tools are always used for lots of other tasks so don't really count for this grouping but still brought along.


----------



## Unger.const

My new favorite time saver. Red devil custom color caulk mixer. Just use your favorite clear latex caulk. Pull tube plunger out of back of caulk tube. Add two teaspoons of latex paint from job. Mix with red devil tool. Shazam custom colored caulk. Now I don't have to com back later to paint. Example pre paint siding or facia boards while on ground. Nail up material. Finish by caulking nail heads and seams and done. Saves one more dance on a ladder. Up the ladder install. Up the ladder caulk. Up the ladder paint. Now I just remove the last step. And caulk and touch up paint if needed. If scuff mark is small enough I just use excess caulk from seem or nailhead fill.


----------



## Unger.const

Little monster vac!! Vacmaster 5 gal 5HP. Was regular $120 on sale for $69 liked it so much went back to get another (I have the big vacs but too big and heavy for most mid sizes jobs...have small cordless Dewalt but is OK for quick dust small pieces pick up but still pretty week and short short hose) and they already sold them all.

Month later I was at the other sister mom and pop lumber store and the had a couple of them way way way up on the racks . Since they are not carrying that brand any more they were put up there till clearance section was open up more. So I hot two more for $50 each. My dad stole one of them the next day when he came by to visit (is that really visiting?)


----------



## caldoconsal

I need it ..... I think


----------



## Rustbucket

Unger.const said:


> Little monster vac!! Vacmaster 5 gal 5HP. Was regular $120 on sale for $69 liked it so much went back to get another (I have the big vacs but too big and heavy for most mid sizes jobs...have small cordless Dewalt but is OK for quick dust small pieces pick up but still pretty week and short short hose) and they already sold them all. Month later I was at the other sister mom and pop lumber store and the had a couple of them way way way up on the racks . Since they are not carrying that brand any more they were put up there till clearance section was open up more. So I hot two more for $50 each. My dad stole one of them the next day when he came by to visit (is that really visiting?)


Where did you get it?


----------



## Rustbucket

caldoconsal said:


> I need it ..... I think


If you you must, you must😈


----------



## caldoconsal

Rustbucket said:


> If you you must, you must?de08


My boss keeps buggin i need one


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Please stop posting pictures of tools. I'm on the wagon and you guys ain't helping.


----------



## B.D.R.

I am so jealous of some of the new toy's shown here.
All I got is a new pair of gloves.


----------



## jlsconstruction

I spent like 2 grand on tools and 12 on a truck this week, I'll be good for a while


----------



## asgoodasdead

at least you were smart enough to only spend 12 on a truck, when you could have easily spent 30+ on a brand new one like some idiot


----------



## Leo G

BCConstruction said:


> Please stop posting pictures of tools. I'm on the wagon and you guys ain't helping.


----------



## David7586

BCConstruction said:


> Please stop posting pictures of tools. I'm on the wagon and you guys ain't helping.


I think it's the wrong color...lemme fix that. ::jester::


----------



## jlsconstruction

asgoodasdead said:


> at least you were smart enough to only spend 12 on a truck, when you could have easily spent 30+ on a brand new one like some idiot



I almost spent 53


----------



## jlsconstruction

My 2011 1500










My 2013 2500 crew can short box duramax










And the new to me 08 2500 duramax


----------



## asgoodasdead

you have 3 personal trucks or 2 of them driven by employees? brand new cars are nice, but easily one of the most financially irresponsible purchases you can make.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Leo G said:


>


Close



David7586 said:


> I think it's the wrong color...lemme fix that. ::jester::


Perfect


----------



## jlsconstruction

asgoodasdead said:


> you have 3 personal trucks or 2 of them driven by employees? brand new cars are nice, but easily one of the most financially irresponsible purchases you can make.


The 1500 is my personal, back in November I got rid of an 04 power stroke, so this one will be replacing that. 

I just like new trucks. But this trucks main job will be going to the dump. So I couldn't justify new, and I tried to


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

asgoodasdead said:


> you have 3 personal trucks or 2 of them driven by employees? brand new cars are nice, but easily one of the most financially irresponsible purchases you can make.


depends. Trucks dont lose a lot of value and having a warranty for upto 100k is def nice. plus you get better MPG and features. It def costs more in the long run but having a more reliable vehicle and zero expenses for a few years is nice. i had my first out of pocket expense on my 2009 f150 2 weeks ago. $200 for a seal and new transmission fluid. My mate has done over 6k in his 1998 f150 last year. my payments for a new truck were not more than that for the year. Plus i had no down time in that 5 years.


----------



## asgoodasdead

you can get a used truck with that 100k mile warranty too. for a lot less. if you're gonna buy new buy leftover. my friend dropped $43k on a brand new truck last year then was livid when that same truck as a leftover this year was going for $31k. but he didn't wanna listen a year earlier when I told him to buy a leftover in the first place. vehicle depreciation is awful unless you're buying a ferrari or some classic collector's car. yeah, you've had no repairs, but you have monthly payments and higher insurance.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Not sure what your friend bought but it must have been a ****ty truck. If I sold mine today to my dealer I would get $32k and I have had it almost 5 years. He either paid way too much or bought a bad brand that lost a lot in value.

Also my insurance went down from when I had my Cherokee jeep that was a 99.


----------



## asgoodasdead

it's a ford. I told him American cars have about $10k in dealer markup and to look for a leftover but some people don't wanna hear it.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

asgoodasdead said:


> it's a ford. I told him American cars have about $10k in dealer markup and to look for a leftover but some people don't wanna hear it.


Mines a Ford. They hold value better than any other brand of truck. but to loose $10k is a lot for even a dodge or nissan in a year. if he paid sticker then he has only him self to blame. its not hard to get dealer invoice even without xplan pins. 

My mate just bought a 2012 ecoboost f150 for $36k with 30k miles on it. that was $2k cheaper than local prices to me. It was only a $40k truck 2 years ago.


----------



## CanningCustom

I bought brand new and have been happy with my decision. 2013 Ram outdoorsman edition.


----------



## asgoodasdead

Yeah his is an F150 ecoboost crewcab with some special tow package. didn't shop around, just went to 1 dealership and thought he was getting a "great deal" with $4k off sticker and paid an extra $1500 for the 100k warranty. same exact model was going for $31k as a leftover a few months ago and dealerships would only offer him $23k on a trade-in when he got bored of the truck after a year.


----------



## B.D.R.

I never expected it to happen.. but, I have now joined, I paid more for my truck, than my first house club. :laughing:


----------



## asgoodasdead

where the hell can you find a house that cheap?!


----------



## Leo G

I paid nearly twice as much as my Dad did for his first house for my truck. But then again he was able to buy that house and support a family of 5 on a paycheck of $72/wk


----------



## donerightwyo




----------



## RobertCDF

Unger.const said:


> My new favorite time saver. Red devil custom color caulk mixer. Just use your favorite clear latex caulk. Pull tube plunger out of back of caulk tube. Add two teaspoons of latex paint from job. Mix with red devil tool. Shazam custom colored caulk. Now I don't have to com back later to paint. Example pre paint siding or facia boards while on ground. Nail up material. Finish by caulking nail heads and seams and done. Saves one more dance on a ladder. Up the ladder install. Up the ladder caulk. Up the ladder paint. Now I just remove the last step. And caulk and touch up paint if needed. If scuff mark is small enough I just use excess caulk from seem or nailhead fill.


I'm going to have to get that. That'll save some time for sure


----------



## Designed2Fail

donerightwyo said:


> View attachment 109921


Its not the newer style but looks low used.

Nice score if you got it at the right price.


----------



## donerightwyo

Designed2Fail said:


> Its not the newer style but looks low used.
> 
> Nice score if you got it at the right price.


$7500 each. Auctions are always a crap shoot, we will see.


----------



## RobertCDF

donerightwyo said:


> $7500 each. Auctions are always a crap shoot, we will see.


Seems like a good deal for both. As long as the work with minimal investment.


----------



## donerightwyo

RobertCDF said:


> Seems like a good deal for both. As long as the work with minimal investment.


I have terrible luck so I'm not getting my hopes up:laughing:


----------



## Unger.const

Rustbucket said:


> Where did you get it?


Mom and pop lumber yard hardware store in Oregon. Went back to the first store today and the tool manager there said he had a few more somewhere. Found them so I bought two more (5 total now) its a sickness don't judge me.


----------



## Rustbucket

Unger.const said:


> Mom and pop lumber yard hardware store in Oregon. Went back to the first store today and the tool manager there said he had a few more somewhere. Found them so I bought two more (5 total now) its a sickness don't judge me.


We don't judge on TBA. We only give support and come up with good excuses to tell the wives.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

asgoodasdead said:


> Yeah his is an F150 ecoboost crewcab with some special tow package. didn't shop around, just went to 1 dealership and thought he was getting a "great deal" with $4k off sticker and paid an extra $1500 for the 100k warranty. same exact model was going for $31k as a leftover a few months ago and dealerships would only offer him $23k on a trade-in when he got bored of the truck after a year.


Sounds like your mate needs to figure out that people dont pay sticker lol. To pay $43k for a truck and a year later the dealer will only give him $23k means the dealer is having him over and your mate allowed it to happen. He better hope he's made of money if he does that each year. I have a mate who does the same thing though. He thinks he got a deal if he can get out paying no more than sticker. Even after i told him he should be paying a lot less. But he owns a multi million $ company so he can afford it.


----------



## asgoodasdead

BCConstruction said:


> Sounds like your mate needs to figure out that people dont pay sticker lol. To pay $43k for a truck and a year later the dealer will only give him $23k means the dealer is having him over and your mate allowed it to happen. He better hope he's made of money if he does that each year. I have a mate who does the same thing though. He thinks he got a deal if he can get out paying no more than sticker. Even after i told him he should be paying a lot less. But he owns a multi million $ company so he can afford it.


believe me, I told him til I was blue in the face. I even told him what dealership in the area would give him the truck for under cost. He had to learn the hard way. typical situation of he had just gotten a huge raise so bought a new car.


----------



## Gary H

asgoodasdead said:


> where the hell can you find a house that cheap?!


Michigan


----------



## siberian

Youngstown/Warren Ohio


----------



## WilsonRMDL

Unger.const said:


> My new favorite time saver. Red devil custom color caulk mixer. Just use your favorite clear latex caulk. Pull tube plunger out of back of caulk tube. Add two teaspoons of latex paint from job. Mix with red devil tool. Shazam custom colored caulk. Now I don't have to com back later to paint. Example pre paint siding or facia boards while on ground. Nail up material. Finish by caulking nail heads and seams and done. Saves one more dance on a ladder. Up the ladder install. Up the ladder caulk. Up the ladder paint. Now I just remove the last step. And caulk and touch up paint if needed. If scuff mark is small enough I just use excess caulk from seem or nailhead fill.



I got one of these a few years ago, doing commercial millwork customers love the fact that I can match their wall paint colors perfectly.


----------



## TRMolnar

I'm confused... Say I'm installing new crown in a room. How does that caulk gun prevent me from painting something? 

Also, once paint is added is that tube garbage?


----------



## WilsonRMDL

TRMolnar said:


> I'm confused... Say I'm installing new crown in a room. How does that caulk gun prevent me from painting something? Also, once paint is added is that tube garbage?


You mix the paint into the caulk and once dried the caulk matches the paint exactly. Say you have a bright blue room, color match your caulk and you won't need to do any touch ups or paint your caulk line. 

Obviously you shouldn't need a bunch of caulk, but it's nice for caulking a countertop to a wall, etc


----------



## TRMolnar

WilsonRMDL said:


> You mix the paint into the caulk and once dried the caulk matches the paint exactly. Say you have a bright blue room, color match your caulk and you won't need to do any touch ups or paint your caulk line. Obviously you shouldn't need a bunch of caulk, but it's nice for caulking a countertop to a wall, etc


I'm gonna have to order one and give it a try at my house... Seems like it could be a time saver


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Unger.const said:


> My new favorite time saver. Red devil custom color caulk mixer. Just use your favorite clear latex caulk. Pull tube plunger out of back of caulk tube. Add two teaspoons of latex paint from job. Mix with red devil tool. Shazam custom colored caulk. Now I don't have to com back later to paint. Example pre paint siding or facia boards while on ground. Nail up material. Finish by caulking nail heads and seams and done. Saves one more dance on a ladder. Up the ladder install. Up the ladder caulk. Up the ladder paint. Now I just remove the last step. And caulk and touch up paint if needed. If scuff mark is small enough I just use excess caulk from seem or nailhead fill.


I’m confused. How do you mix the paint (with the caulk) in the tube?


----------



## Leo G

http://youtu.be/


----------



## jlsconstruction

DaVinciRemodel said:


> I&#146;m confused. How do you mix the paint (with the caulk) in the tube?


 http://web.diynet.com/videos/create-a-color-caulk/30388.html


----------



## jlsconstruction

Too slow


----------



## Leo G

And I watched the video before I posted it too....


----------



## jlsconstruction

Me too lol


----------



## jlsconstruction

I might pick one up, the only color matched caulk I can get for trim coil is quad ISO and I'm not impressed with the stuff


----------



## TRMolnar

jlsconstruction said:


> I might pick one up, the only color matched caulk I can get for trim coil is quad ISO and I'm not impressed with the stuff


My lumberyard stopped carrying quad caulk because they had so many complaints and failures with it. They may have had a bad batch but I don't buy they stuff from anywhere now...


----------



## m1911

WilsonRMDL said:


> You mix the paint into the caulk and once dried the caulk matches the paint exactly. Say you have a bright blue room, color match your caulk and you won't need to do any touch ups or paint your caulk line.
> 
> Obviously you shouldn't need a bunch of caulk, but it's nice for caulking a countertop to a wall, etc


The colored caulk idea might be OK for crown molding since it's up high, but I like to paint over caulk joints since the unpainted caulk always seems to be a magnet for dirt, especially on baseboards... :blink:


----------



## Unger.const

Is it too late for me? Am I beyond help? Is there a cure? I rounded up my M18 batteries so that I can number them (I figured naming them would have taken it too far) so to keep track if any are stolen or missing.

The sad part is I don't feel as if I have enough of them and want more tools and batteries (is this how Octo-mom feels?) Can I get some sort of financial aid to help my addiction (to buy more tools). 

Please help!
Signed "where have all the batteries gone"


----------



## Calidecks

Unger.const said:


> Is it too late for me? Am I beyond help? Is there a cure? I rounded up my M18 batteries so that I can number them (I figured naming them would have taken it too far) so to keep track if any are stolen or missing. The sad part is I don't feel as if I have enough of them and want more tools and batteries (is this how Octo-mom feels?) Can I get some sort of financial aid to help my addiction (to buy more tools). Please help! Signed "where have all the batteries gone"


Just wondering what's your opinion of Milwaukee? :laughing:


----------



## CanningCustom

Unger.const said:


> Is it too late for me? Am I beyond help? Is there a cure? I rounded up my M18 batteries so that I can number them (I figured naming them would have taken it too far) so to keep track if any are stolen or missing.
> 
> The sad part is I don't feel as if I have enough of them and want more tools and batteries (is this how Octo-mom feels?) Can I get some sort of financial aid to help my addiction (to buy more tools).
> 
> Please help!
> Signed "where have all the batteries gone"


You are so screwed!!!!  you are just like me with makita batteries.


----------



## Calidecks

jlsconstruction said:


> That's what i want


Do you think that thing will dig small footings pretty good? I think it's new from a Bosch.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

jlsconstruction said:


> That's what i want


I'll be getting one in like 9 days.:whistling


----------



## Calidecks

I right behind you Dirty! I have the second most points next to you. I think


----------



## RobertCDF

Californiadecks said:


> Do you think that thing will dig small footings pretty good? I think it's new from a Bosch.


It should do amazing at footings.


----------



## RobertCDF

And oh yeah...


----------



## john5mt

Who do you people think you are coming onto the addicts page boasting about your free fixes and hiding the source from the rest of the junkies?


----------



## jlsconstruction

It's no secret, it's against forum rules to talk about it openly


----------



## Walraven

Making the move to self employed so decided to treat myself, oxy adjust to fit builders green bags


----------



## MJconstruction

Somebody has to spill the beans on these give always.


----------



## asgoodasdead

Californiadecks said:


> I right behind you Dirty! I have the second most points next to you. I think


I joined last night and already have 2,050 pts. nuts.


----------



## CanningCustom

kyle_dmr said:


> Where's my Bosch laser???


He told me you will 100% not see it outside.


----------



## CanningCustom

Walraven said:


> Making the move to self employed so decided to treat myself, oxy adjust to fit builders green bags


You're gonna love them. I have the original green leather ones


----------



## svronthmve

redwood said:


> You hope.


No hope needed!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

CanningCustom said:


> He told me you will 100% not see it outside.


i can see my red laser outside with the glasses on when the sun aint out so i should hope you can see the green one to at least that point with the glasses on too. i still use my receiver a lot though as its just as quick and no wearing stupid glasses.


----------



## jlsconstruction

asgoodasdead said:


> I joined last night and already have 2,050 pts. nuts.



Now you just need 400,000 more to get something cool


----------



## Dan_Watson

RobertCDF said:


> It should do amazing at footings.


We have the Brute.

Haven't used it for dirt yet even though we have the clay spade.


----------



## Inner10

Dan_Watson said:


> We have the Brute.
> 
> Haven't used it for dirt yet even though we have the clay spade.


The problem is lifting that fat bastard back out after you break up the ground.


----------



## redwood

I have the Brute, as well. It has never been used in dirt. Concrete and asphalt only.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

redwood said:


> I have the Brute, as well. It has never been used in dirt. Concrete and asphalt only.


 Yes I agree, too heavy to use as a hole digger.:thumbsup:


----------



## Calidecks

Well guys I have about 370000 points. Dirty is winning this race though. I will post the demo hammer once I get it.


----------



## CrpntrFrk

Got something a day early!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Californiadecks said:


> Well guys I have about 370000 points. Dirty is winning this race though. I will post the demo hammer once I get it.


It's not a race:laughing:


----------



## SamM

asgoodasdead said:


> I joined last night and already have 2,050 pts. nuts.


8475 here after a day 

So in about a year.....


----------



## Driftweed

You guys are a bad influence:








& I just checked my bank account and my tax $$ was deposited...

must...stay...home...


----------



## kyle_dmr

New Milwaukee 10.25 skill saw for some future ijoist jobs coming shortly. Plus 200$ worth of new brooms and garbage cans.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

kyle_dmr said:


> New Milwaukee 10.25 skill saw for some future ijoist jobs coming shortly. Plus 200$ worth of new brooms and garbage cans.


Can we get a pic of the saw please?


----------



## kyle_dmr

No pic of mine but...
http://www.milwaukeetool.com/power-tools/corded/6470-21
Comes in a nice steel case as a bonus. A lot cheaper then the makita comparable cost wise.


----------



## SDel Prete

Driftweed said:


> You guys are a bad influence: & I just checked my bank account and my tax $$ was deposited... must...stay...home...


You get $$ back? Crazy


----------



## Driftweed

Three words: zero tax liability. I learned aling time ago about the taxation bell curve & how to keep my liability low. Married + 2 kids + certain income = no taxes 

The trick is learnibg where to keep your pre-tax income threshhold... .

back to tools


----------



## RobertCDF

Driftweed said:


> Three words: zero tax liability. I learned aling time ago about the taxation bell curve & how to keep my liability low. Married + 2 kids + certain income = no taxes
> 
> The trick is learnibg where to keep your pre-tax income threshhold... .
> 
> back to tools


You're welcome... from those of us picking up YOUR load of the tax burden.


----------



## vos

SamM said:


> 8475 here after a day
> 
> So in about a year.....


ponts for what?


----------



## brhokel606

crpntrfrk, sweet level. I love my stabila plate level too, expensive as hell but a great level. My favorite one right now is the 48" electronic level by Stabila, using the digital on it instead of making sure the bubbles right on. you can hit dead nuts level and not even look at it if you turn on the beep. I love that level


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Tide came in I tell you!


----------



## RobertCDF

brhokel606 said:


> crpntrfrk, sweet level. I love my stabila plate level too, expensive as hell but a great level. My favorite one right now is the 48" electronic level by Stabila, using the digital on it instead of making sure the bubbles right on. you can hit dead nuts level and not even look at it if you turn on the beep. I love that level


That beeper isn't as accurate as the bubble... it's close.


----------



## woodworkbykirk

lol dirty, points wise im not sure how many points ive accumulated over at btp in total if i never traded things in..

so far ive gotten the pb360, keen boots, 6 lboxxes, quite a few circ saw blades, mitre saw blade, 23 gauge micro pinner, blaklader shorts and pants, spade bits, shirts, among some other stuff i cant remember, im sitting at about 90,000 pts right now and saving for the baby bosch table saw unless i need to get new boots first then ill be getting another pair of keens


----------



## JPConst1005

I haven't bought anything fun lately. Had to buy a drain clearing machine Sunday as the rental places were closed and I didn't feel like paying the plumber's price  It is the Ridgid K-400. 

Found the drain line going to the septic was full of roots, so I had to buy some cast iron Sawzall blades and a new Johnson torpedo level as my old one got something on it. :laughing: Guess I'll have to hold off on any fun toys for a little while.


----------



## Driftweed

Now that I'm doing more drywall I needed some gear


----------



## Brian Peters

Driftweed said:


> Now that I'm doing more drywall I needed some gear


And here I thought I was about to see some more Planex pics..


----------



## jlsconstruction

Brian Peters said:


> And here I thought I was about to see some more Planex pics..


Here ya go


----------



## kambrooks

Brian Peters said:


> And here I thought I was about to see some more Planex pics..


Me too. What're gonna do with that thing? If you're doing mostly patches I guess that's a good tool..

I'd be worried the dw dust would burn that thing up in short order.


----------



## bcradio

Brian Peters said:


> What's this heap filter I see being talked about??


Is that a serious question?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

The worst filter you can put into a vac for drywall dust is a HEPA filter. Best combo is a bag and standard filter if you don't have an auto clean vac. HEPA filters give you less suction and clog much quicker.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Brian Peters said:


> What's this heap filter I see being talked about??


If you had a stack of filters - You'd have a heap of filters. Everybody knows that :laughing:

I'm with BC on not using a HEPA filter for drywall.


----------



## Brian Peters

bcradio said:


> Is that a serious question?


No it wasn't a serious question, I'm just not fluent in emoticons!


----------



## Inner10

BCConstruction said:


> The worst filter you can put into a vac for drywall dust is a HEPA filter. Best combo is a bag and standard filter if you don't have an auto clean vac. HEPA filters give you less suction and clog much quicker.


Agreed, with dust or insulation the bag is the only way to fly, tight filters clog up fast.


----------



## Dan_Watson

Yea....I have a problem. 



















The chargers were a no brainer. I was told the New ones will no longer be 30 min. 

The multitool was marked down to $89 with the 12v driver included.


----------



## CanningCustom

I just had too. I got the lxt planer as well.


----------



## overanalyze

I have 2 sys3's on order from Amazon...but they are still back ordered!! So to hold me over I bought some HF goodies.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

CanningCustom said:


> I just had too. I got the lxt planer as well.
> 
> View attachment 110273


 Did you get that 7¼" saw as a tool only? I was gonna ask how much was it but I think your in Canada.


----------



## CanningCustom

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Did you get that 7¼" saw as a tool only? I was gonna ask how much was it but I think your in Canada.


Yep tool only for $200 canadian


----------



## hammer7896

DWB I got the 7 1/4 saw bare tool for $219 + tax.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

I decided to try HF after never having much luck with there tools. Bought this 3ton alloy jack.


----------



## CanningCustom

hammer7896 said:


> DWB I got the 7 1/4 saw bare tool for $219 + tax.


Hammer how do you like it? I only made 2 cuts with mine.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

BCConstruction said:


> I decided to try HF after never having much luck with there tools. Bought this 3ton alloy jack.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 110275


I got one just like that one from a pawn shop, it's a craftsman.


----------



## Calidecks

I got one just like it from Costco! Can't remember what name was on it.


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO

It's been a while but finally purchased my first festool just in time for a built-in job. TS55REQ with 55 and 75 inch tracks, also got an extra 48T blade. Local dealer didn't have the regular 55 track stocked so I paid a few extra for the LR32 system track (it has holes). The saw was their demo unit (last one in the building , apparently there's a shipping container delay in NY) so I got 5% off, full warranty, and a Festool T-shirt. Boom.

Amazed at the cut quality...why I waited this long I don't know. I did take time to clean the demo blade with CMT pitch cleaner, still very sharp. I hooked it up to my plain jane Lowes shop vac and it collects a ton of dust. Must be the design of the saw. Will get a CT26 soon. Super stoked about this saw. While I was at the dealer, I got to play with the new jigsaw...pretty nice.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I got one just like that one from a pawn shop, it's a craftsman.


How much you pay for it?


----------



## jlsconstruction

NINZAN STUDIO said:


> It's been a while but finally purchased my first festool just in time for a built-in job. TS55REQ with 55 and 75 inch tracks, also got an extra 48T blade. Local dealer didn't have the regular 55 track stocked so I paid a few extra for the LR32 system track (it has holes). The saw was their demo unit (last one in the building , apparently there's a shipping container delay in NY) so I got 5% off, full warranty, and a Festool T-shirt. Boom. Amazed at the cut quality...why I waited this long I don't know. I did take time to clean the demo blade with CMT pitch cleaner, still very sharp. I hooked it up to my plain jane Lowes shop vac and it collects a ton of dust. Must be the design of the saw. Will get a CT26 soon. Super stoked about this saw. While I was at the dealer, I got to play with the new jigsaw...pretty nice.


Yeah, I had stuff ordered a few weeks ago, and they told me it was delayed because of snow at the jersey port. Then they put other shipping containers in front of them, so they had to dig them out, but I got my stuff Monday, so everything should be your way soon


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

BCConstruction said:


> How much you pay for it?


I can't remember:blink: It was cheap that the only reason I bought it.


----------



## Rustbucket

jlsconstruction said:


> Yeah, I had stuff ordered a few weeks ago, and they told me it was delayed because of snow at the jersey port. Then they put other shipping containers in front of them, so they had to dig them out, but I got my stuff Monday, so everything should be your way soon


I.wonder if my 3 Sys-3's are in that container?


----------



## heavy_d

kyle_dmr said:


> Went in to buy a case of impulse fuel cells. Walked out with a case of fuel cells, 3 hitachi nv83a2's and a makita skill saw..


Whats the difference in a2, a3 and a4? Age? I dont see a2 for sale here.


----------



## CrpntrFrk

MJconstruction said:


> That is some saw setup. Did you buy the new skill to keep it always setup like that or after the project break it down?


I did buy it to keep it set up. I tried to hook it up to my Rigid but there would need to be some modifications made to it for it to work. Not major, just not enough time to do it. 

It went together really well with the Skil but you have to remove the blade guard because of the shape. It was fairly easy to do so. However I will remove the Prazi to experiment with the MagLT for a while. My Rigid is still strong but I want to see what this Skil has to offer. If I like the Skil, I may buy a used Skil to place the Prazi on permanently.


----------



## Calidecks

Man I love my MagLT's I think if I was you I would probably put that Prazi on a regular mag 77


----------



## caldoconsal

john5mt said:


> who do you people think you are coming onto the addicts page boasting about your free fixes and hiding the source from the rest of the junkies?


amen


----------



## Driftweed

Way to take a manly saw to the next level. Thats got tim taylor written all over it. 

Ok...lets see if we can combine two of the most dangerous saws into one bastard freak child.


----------



## CanningCustom

Driftweed said:


> Way to take a manly saw to the next level. Thats got tim taylor written all over it.
> 
> Ok...lets see if we can combine two of the most dangerous saws into one bastard freak child.


Sounds like fun to me.


----------



## chris klee

jlsconstruction said:


> It's no secret, it's against forum rules to talk about it openly


Didn't know that. Glad I didn't break the rules.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

chris klee said:


> Didn't know that. Glad I didn't break the rules.


they've got my own thread going over there.
Countdown to Dirty's demo hammer:laughing:


----------



## asgoodasdead

just posted in that thread. for the points.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

asgoodasdead said:


> just posted in that thread. for the points.


I see you changed your profile pic too:laughing: good for 25. Dabbs has posting up good info there and I have some ready that will blow the lid off of the game!


----------



## asgoodasdead

I just have no idea how you do 20 a day, there's like 4 interesting threads on there. I need to make some new topics.


----------



## Chad McDade

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I see you changed your profile pic too:laughing: good for 25. Dabbs has posting up good info there and I have some ready that will blow the lid off of the game!


You are a freaking posting machine over there.


----------



## CanningCustom

Chad McDade said:


> You are a freaking posting machine over there.


He is a posting machine anywhere


----------



## redwood

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I see you changed your profile pic too:laughing: good for 25. Dabbs has posting up good info there and I have some ready that will blow the lid off of the game!


I think that they just did away with those points. You'll have to come up with something else Dirty. They eliminated the PM points too. All because of you. You ruined it for everyone.:no:


----------



## Tom M

Oh no dont ruin it! Im late to party with much to say.  :laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

redwood said:


> I think that they just did away with those points. You'll have to come up with something else Dirty. They eliminated the PM points too. All because of you. You ruined it for everyone.:no:


Really:laughing:


----------



## vos

redwood said:


> I think that they just did away with those points. You'll have to come up with something else Dirty. They eliminated the PM points too. All because of you. You ruined it for everyone.:no:


just found the site haha


----------



## Dan_Watson

Made not purchased, but I think its all part of the same addiction.










Made 2 layout sticks for framing. Based on the Larry Haun version I saw in his videos. 

We had an old straight edge from before we had the track saw that was perfect.


----------



## asgoodasdead

I don't get how those layout sticks are supposed to be faster than just hooking your tape and going 16. especially since you gotta keep moving it.


----------



## Brian Peters

CanningCustom said:


> He is a posting machine anywhere


When do you work, DWB??


----------



## Dan_Watson

asgoodasdead said:


> I don't get how those layout sticks are supposed to be faster than just hooking your tape and going 16. especially since you gotta keep moving it.


You are moving to make the marks either way.

My thoughts are - no reading, no math, lines instead of just ticks and having to go back with a speed square to the draw lines, much less likely to make a mistake, not to mention Tim Uhler and Larry Haun both say they are faster and they are two very smart men that do a little framing.


----------



## asgoodasdead

he also said he doesn't mark 15 1/4 cause it "takes an extra step" when it doesn't. you don't have to use a speed square to mark plates.


----------



## CanningCustom

Dan_Watson said:


> You are moving to make the marks either way.
> 
> My thoughts are - no reading, no math, lines instead of just ticks and having to go back with a speed square to the draw lines, much less likely to make a mistake, not to mention Tim Uhler and Larry Haun both say they are faster and they are two very smart men that do a little framing.


I've done a little framing myself. The only fear I have with a layout stick is the ability to gain on your center's. Same as stepping a rafter with a framing square and locks.


----------



## Dan_Watson

But we do. 

Yes you can eye it, especially if you do it day in and day out, but we don't.

Layout techniques would be a good thread. Plate layout


----------



## CanningCustom

Dan_Watson said:


> But we do.
> 
> Yes you can eye it, especially if you do it day in and day out, but we don't.
> 
> Layout techniques would be a good thread. Plate layout


Well I framed day in day out for the last 20yrs I think I'll stick with my tape


----------



## Warren

I think it being faster would only be the case on an extremely large, but simple job. I have heard of them but never seen them on a framing site in 30 years. Tape, tick, square line. Sometimes just ticks if working alone.


----------



## Dan_Watson

Warren said:


> I think it being faster would only be the case on an extremely large, but simple job. I have heard of them but never seen them on a framing site in 30 years. Tape, tick, square line. Sometimes just ticks if working alone.


The job we are trying them on has two 50' walls and one 75' wall, one 50' and the 75' have no openings, the other 50' has 4 small windows very spread out. 

I doubt they will come out for the 5x6 bathroom....


----------



## asgoodasdead

also a faster way to layout with a tape and square is to hook your tape, roll it down the plate and lock it. then go along with your square and mark 16s. eliminates 'tick' step.


----------



## Dan_Watson

asgoodasdead said:


> also a faster way to layout with a tape and square is to hook your tape, roll it down the plate and lock it. then go along with your square and mark 16s. eliminates 'tick' step.


Hook tape, walk 16-25 feet, lock tape, walk back, make mark, deck shakes because someone dropped lumber, tape rolls, walk 15-24 feet stand tape up, repeat...

That's how it plays out in my head.


----------



## CanningCustom

Dan_Watson said:


> Hook tape, walk 16-25 feet, lock tape, walk back, make mark, deck shakes because someone dropped lumber, tape rolls, walk 15-24 feet stand tape up, repeat...
> 
> That's how it plays out in my head.


Use a 40' fatmax. Hook on and lay out like ya know how :clap:


----------



## asgoodasdead

I do it all the time and I've never had that happen. not saying it couldn't, though.


----------



## Dan_Watson

asgoodasdead said:


> I do it all the time and I've never had that happen. not saying it couldn't, though.


I always see the bad....:sad:


----------



## CanningCustom

Dan_Watson said:


> I always see the bad....:sad:


Smart in up!!! Being a pessimist all the time has to make for a looooong day.


----------



## Dan_Watson

CanningCustom said:


> Smart in up!!! Being a pessimist all the time has to make for a looooong day.


I enjoy it but the guys I work with might disagree...:jester:


----------



## CanningCustom

Dan_Watson said:


> I enjoy it but the guys I work with might disagree...:jester:


Your whole post went off the tracks real fast. Before we started chopping it apart we should have at least said "good job, let us know how it works"


----------



## Dan_Watson

CanningCustom said:


> Your whole post went off the tracks real fast. Before we started chopping it apart we should have at least said "good job, let us know how it works"


I made another thread trying to save this one..

I will surely give an update.


----------



## CanningCustom

Dan_Watson said:


> I made another thread trying to save this one..
> 
> I will surely give an update.


Get it on video :thumbsup:


----------



## Brian Peters

I bought an 8' step ladder today...(I'm trying to get this thread back on track ).


----------



## Dan_Watson

I don't have a pic yet but another LBOXX1A showed up today.


----------



## steex

I haven't posted in this thread in so long that I can't remember what all I've bought since then, so here's everything that's still shiny.


----------



## asgoodasdead

anyone buy these? supposedly better/last longer than Sharpie. picked one up at home depot to see if it's any better


----------



## jlsconstruction

asgoodasdead said:


> anyone buy these? supposedly better/last longer than Sharpie. picked one up at home depot to see if it's any better


I just got one yesterday, but haven't used it yet


----------



## Unger.const

asgoodasdead said:


> anyone buy these? supposedly better/last longer than Sharpie. picked one up at home depot to see if it's any better


Got some a couple of weeks ago. Like it. Just wish the did the click version instead of cap only.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Everybodys seems to be talkin about them lately.


----------



## Calidecks

asgoodasdead said:


> I don't get how those layout sticks are supposed to be faster than just hooking your tape and going 16. especially since you gotta keep moving it.


 I love the layout stick you can mark both sides of the joist and it's 100% accurate all the time. If your making accumulative errors that's a user issue. To me it's much faster.

I use it mainly for deck joists. Sometimes it's not practical to layout both ledger and beam at the same time on the ground. So that layout square is great. For me. I'm not going to speak for anyone but me, of course.


----------



## MJconstruction

asgoodasdead said:


> anyone buy these? supposedly better/last longer than Sharpie. picked one up at home depot to see if it's any better


i picked some up as well have only used it a little bit nice sharp line. Don't know about in dust or wet concrete yet.


----------



## asgoodasdead

MJconstruction said:


> Don't know about in dust or wet concrete yet.


yeah, that's what I'm curious to see. sharpies die in those conditions.


----------



## totes

Just got the 3". Def not a replacement for the 2.5"....heavy.


----------



## RobertCDF

The inkzall markers are awesome! They with great on cold steel where sharpies would Peter out quickly


----------



## Robinson1

Only gun I could find locally. My old Makita started blowing smoke this morning and I didn't have much choice.


----------



## Leo G

I hate when the magic smoke is released.


----------



## Calidecks

I have a Delta contractor table saw and I was ripping a lot of material one day and all of a sudden a huge amount of smoke burled out of the motor. So I thought It was cooked. I went inside to go online to see if I could just replace the motor. As it was the motor was almost as much as a new saw of that quality. So being in a bind to get all my material ripped I thought hell I try it after it cools down. Damn thing worked like nothing happened and is still working today. This was about 1- 1/2 years ago. Them Taiwanese sure do know how to make good tools!


----------



## chris klee

Californiadecks said:


> I have a Delta contractor table saw and I was ripping a lot of material one day and all of a sudden a huge amount of smoke burled out of the motor. So I thought It was cooked. I went inside to go online to see if I could just replace the motor. As it was the motor was almost as much as a new saw of that quality. So being in a bind to get all my material ripped I thought hell I try it after it cools down. Damn thing worked like nothing happened and is still working today. This was about 1- 1/2 years ago. Them Taiwanese sure do know how to make good tools!


My old 19.2v porter cable cordless drill did that twice. I thought after the 2nd time for sure it was done. Nope, kept working. Was noticeably weaker though. Couple months later it just stopped spinning fast. Barely spun at all. But even though I considered it dead, it still technically worked.


----------



## Donohue Const

8'x14' dump trailer
20,000 gvwr
Hydraulic jack
Replacing my old f-800 dump truck with something the DOT will like better


----------



## Donohue Const

I can't get it rotated


----------



## Robinson1

Are those super singles on that trailer?


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Went on a bender today...


----------



## CanningCustom

A&E Exteriors said:


> Went on a bender today...


Walked around blowes too long huh


----------



## Robinson1

Where did you find the Vaughn bars? All I can find locally are the crappy Stanley ones. I need a couple new ones are mine are chipped and bent.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

CanningCustom said:


> Walked around blowes too long huh


Only got the compressor, broom, rake, and porter cable sawzall at blowes...rest came from the supply shop. Would have ordered a compressor from my supplier but I wanted it before next friday....had to throw something together right quick!



Robinson1 said:


> Where did you find the Vaughn bars? All I can find locally are the crappy Stanley ones. I need a couple new ones are mine are chipped and bent.


I got them at ABC Supply....only $12.49 each


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

FramingPro said:


> Green laser are easier to see in bright environments. Its the actual diode and manufacturing process which is expensive. Had a chat with a hilti rep about them last week.


From what I hear it can't be seen in a bright environment just like the red one. So what's the use:blink::blink:
Those Hilti guy are full of BS to sell their over priced tools:no:


----------



## FullerFramer

CanningCustom said:


> I believe the only do metric tapes in 25'


I'm doing some houses in metric, I find the 8'/26M Fatmax tapes horrible to read..


----------



## FramingPro

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> From what I hear it can't be seen in a bright environment just like the red one. So what's the use:blink::blink:
> Those Hilti guy are full of BS to sell their over priced tools:no:


I use one regularly. It works much better.


----------



## Leo G

CanningCustom said:


> I believe the only do metric tapes in 25'


Don't you mean 7.62 meter tape?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> From what I hear it can't be seen in a bright environment just like the red one. So what's the use:blink::blink: Those Hilti guy are full of BS to sell their over priced tools:no:


They can depending on range. You should have no problem seeing a 5mw green laser at 100yards in daylight. Got luck even seeing a red one out to 25yards with glasses on. 

Now when on rotary mode is used range will be much lower on both types but green will still be much more visible side by side.


----------



## Calidecks

That's not what the Bosch engineers told us over in the Bosch forum.


----------



## chewy

FullerFramer said:


> Does anyone make a decent metric only tape measure around 40'?


Standard is 8m.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Californiadecks said:


> That's not what the Bosch engineers told us over in the Bosch forum.


Maybe it doesn't get as bright up there in the arctic as it does down here where it never gets cold:blink:


----------



## CanningCustom

FullerFramer said:


> I'm doing some houses in metric, I find the 8'/26M Fatmax tapes horrible to read..


I believe Lufkin makes a 30' equivalent


----------



## chewy

CanningCustom said:


> I believe Lufkin makes a 30' equivalent


They make a 9 metre one, Id honestly just go with an 8 metre fatmax.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Californiadecks said:


> That's not what the Bosch engineers told us over in the Bosch forum.


They ain't got a clue what they are talking about. Prob making excuses because they got piss poor quality diodes in the systems they make. 

I will try and do a test today with 2 5mw lasers one green and one red and you will see how much more visible green light is in the daytime.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

BCConstruction said:


> They ain't got a clue what they are talking about. Prob making excuses because they got piss poor quality diodes in the systems they make.
> 
> I will try and do a test today with 2 5mw lasers one green and one red and you will see how much more visible green light is in the daytime.


Thank You Very Much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I THINK EVERYTHING COMES OUT OF ONE BIG PLANT IN China!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Forgot to mention. Been trying to find a better way to cope qtr round. Tried the coping foot, tried the plastic blue ones for the jigsaw and tried my RAS. 

Then walking around woodcraft I come across this thing. 













It works perfectly and its fast. I back bevel it to the point I got less than a 16th of meat left on the front edge and then use the qtr round sanding stick I made to dial it in. 

What's nice is you can heat the thing up to clean it out.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Just messing around with the lasers I cant see the red on a shaded side of my neighbors house at about 25ft away. But the green is clear as day. I can see the green out to 200ft so far hitting houses down the street. I'm gonna have to get my decent cam out to show how much further green can be seen. 

Here's green at 25ft the reds there but the cams just not picking it up.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Ok here's the red. I had to zoom right in to see it. 

Dead center of pic


----------



## RobertCDF

There's a big difference on a static laser vs rotary...


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

RobertCDF said:


> There's a big difference on a static laser vs rotary...


Yeah that's what I mentioned before. Rotary will drop the brightness of the 2 down a lot. The red will be impossible to see unless your stupidly close with glasses on the green may just about be able to be seen without glasses at much further distance. I only ever seen one green rotary laser and the guy was laying out whirring in a massive warehouse. It was so bright it was unreal. Could only just about see my red doing that in same warehouse. 

Green just so much easier to see and stands out when side by side with a red.


----------



## Leo G

And digital cameras are much more sensitive to red.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Unger.const said:


> My new favorite time saver. Red devil custom color caulk mixer. Just use your favorite clear latex caulk. Pull tube plunger out of back of caulk tube. Add two teaspoons of latex paint from job. Mix with red devil tool. Shazam custom colored caulk. Now I don't have to com back later to paint. Example pre paint siding or facia boards while on ground. Nail up material. Finish by caulking nail heads and seams and done. Saves one more dance on a ladder. Up the ladder install. Up the ladder caulk. Up the ladder paint. Now I just remove the last step. And caulk and touch up paint if needed. If scuff mark is small enough I just use excess caulk from seem or nailhead fill.


I needed to caulk about 1200 LF of rough sawn (reclaimed) beams to a drywall ceiling. This looked like the ticket, so I ordered one and I put it to use last week. It indeed mixes the paint in the caulk, but…

To get a complete mix, we were pumping this thing for about 5 minutes. 1 – 2 minutes just doesn’t do it.

It’s not real effective on a surface painted with flat paint. While the color is pretty good, the caulk changes the sheen – we had to touch-up with a brush.

Just thought I’d review the thing for others who are looking at it.


----------



## Calidecks

My green gun laser is very visible as well. Your right Bosches probably sucks so they are blaming it on all of them.


----------



## Derry

FullerFramer said:


> I'm doing some houses in metric, I find the 8'/26M Fatmax tapes horrible to read..


Just curious why your doing them in metric. I use a Stanley Classic 10m


----------



## CanningCustom

Derry said:


> Just curious why your doing them in metric. I use a Stanley Classic 10m


Derry he probably ended up with one of the very view architects that uses metric


----------



## Derry

CanningCustom said:


> Derry he probably ended up with one of the very view architects that uses metric


We have the opposite problem here.


----------



## Ohteah

Finally got my saw, mine sort got abused to the tune of a 440 $ repair bill. Happened on another job not mine. 

I admitted my stupidity to my boss for letting one of my co- workers use it and he split the cost of the new one which I thought was fair. 

Got a 58 in level, cause every damn window I install is close to 6 ft. Looked at Solas but they didn't have any handgrips on the 60 in. 
I'm good for the month.


----------



## FramingPro

Metric sucks! Ill take a 4x8 any-day over a 1220x2440


----------



## Inner10

FramingPro said:


> Metric sucks! Ill take a 4x8 any-day over a 1220x2440


It's more practical in every respect...except we're just stubborn.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

They still call them 8x4 sheets in UK even when hardly anyone uses imperial over there .


----------



## chewy

Our sheets are 1200x2400 or 12x24 for short.


----------



## Walraven

Mdf and other panels used in cabinet making all still 2440 by 1220 
Side note fishing still weighed in pounds everything sounds bigger that way.


----------



## chewy

Walraven said:


> Mdf and other panels used in cabinet making all still 2440 by 1220
> Side note fishing still weighed in pounds everything sounds bigger that way.


I didnt know that, only really use ply for hanging boards.


----------



## Walraven

Yeah I think it's more for the fact you can trim up the factory edges and still get two 600 rips from a sheet. Ply an other sheet products used in construction 24 by 12


----------



## Leo G

Just like everything I buy for cabinets is 48 1/2 x 96 1/2 in veneer core sheet goods.


----------



## FullerFramer

CanningCustom said:


> Derry he probably ended up with one of the very view architects that uses metric


Yep, looking into doing quite a few houses with one builder, whose plans are exclusively metric.


----------



## Derry

The most annoying thing here is drywall is 1200mmx2400 ply/OSB is 8'x4' so you have to cut the ply.


----------



## overanalyze

It will be nice to keep this on our midi. We have been keeping the midi in the van always now and it has been great always having a good vac.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

overanalyze said:


> It will be nice to keep this on our midi. We have been keeping the midi in the van always now and it has been great always having a good vac.
> 
> View attachment 110686


The Midi doesn't come with that:blink: does it come with a hose:no:


----------



## MDjim

overanalyze said:


> It will be nice to keep this on our midi. We have been keeping the midi in the van always now and it has been great always having a good vac.


I've had that set about 6 months. Great so far.


----------



## overanalyze

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> The Midi doesn't come with that:blink: does it come with a hose:no:


Hey Dirty! The midi comes with a hose...thats it. I bought a brush for it a while ago, but I wasn't going to use the midi as an everyday vac...we have 3 other shop vacs. Well they are bulkier, louder, and don't have the tool start or the suction the midi has. So we keep the midi with us always now. And so...I wanted a cleaning kit.


----------



## Kiwidan

So since finding Amazon im going to become a tool hoarder! As long as Amazon ships to new zealand


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

overanalyze said:


> Hey Dirty! The midi comes with a hose...thats it. I bought a brush for it a while ago, but I wasn't going to use the midi as an everyday vac...we have 3 other shop vacs. Well they are bulkier, louder, and don't have the tool start or the suction the midi has. So we keep the midi with us always now. And so...I wanted a cleaning kit.


Thank you clearing that up. The Midi is on the list.


----------



## Gary H

Robinson1 said:


> Got this from the local lumberyard this morning. $79.00, they had 5 more. I told them if it was any good I'd be back for another. I think this made my 6th (or maybe 7th) brad gun. :laughing: How many brad guns does one man need? I have no clue, I'll let you know when I find the answer. :whistling


I have that one and it works great .


----------



## Unger.const

Tylerwalker32 said:


> Got these recently. Milwaukee 12 volt impact, got a new makita drill burn out my old one. And just got an occidental suspendavest.


I love my suspend a vest and fuel m12!!!


----------



## Unger.const

jaydee said:


> Heres the deal.
> 
> I'm in the mood to buy a new miter saw.
> 
> Have had the Delta, Makita and Dewalt, the last saw was the ridged.
> 
> They haven't lasted long seam to get out off square real easy.
> They get carried in my work trailer and abused by all.
> They were used for everything decks, finish, PVC etc..
> 
> The budget is $ 800 and this saw is going to be used for finish only.
> NOT, carried in the trailer and used by the finish crew only.
> 
> I was thinking Bosch gcm12 .......
> Went to the JLC show and checked it out, now I'm not sure.
> 
> OK lets have the PRO'S & CON'S


Food for thought. What ever nice saw you get. Buy a second 10 inch chop saw to use as utility saw. I got a Hitachi 10 inch and put a metal/wood blade by Lenox on it. So now we have a saw that will cut everything like square metal tubing or 2x4 with nails or laminate flooring still making good square cuts or miters and is half the weight of the big saw.


----------



## StrongTower

Robinson1 said:


> Got this from the local lumberyard this morning. $79.00, they had 5 more. I told them if it was any good I'd be back for another. I think this made my 6th (or maybe 7th) brad gun. :laughing: How many brad guns does one man need? I have no clue, I'll let you know when I find the answer. :whistling


You only need one if you were lucky enough to own a Japanese Max brad nailer. Well, I have two, but only for convience.


----------



## Spencer

Sigma 2A3

Barwalt grouting system

Some spacers and wedges. I'm pumped about this sigma. Good bye wet saw


----------



## country_huck

Spencer said:


> Sigma 2A3 Barwalt grouting system Some spacers and wedges. I'm pumped about this sigma. Good bye wet saw


Still going to need a good wet saw, but you won't need to bring out that often


----------



## Robinson1

country_huck said:


> Still going to need a good wet saw, but you won't need to bring out that often


Absolutely, brakes are nice for production cutting around the perimeter of the room. Saves lots of jumping up and down to use the saw. But you still need the saw for box openings, notches, cutting around doors.

I do a lot of work with slate and thin brick. A brake is next to useless with those.


----------



## Inner10

Robinson1 said:


> Absolutely, brakes are nice for production cutting around the perimeter of the room. Saves lots of jumping up and down to use the saw. But you still need the saw for box openings, notches, cutting around doors.


A 4" grinder will do that, you don't need a wetsaw for most jobs.


----------



## Spencer

country_huck said:


> Still going to need a good wet saw, but you won't need to bring out that often


I have the nice dewalt wet saw. I used to think snap cutters were DIY tools that didn't work. Then I got enlightened on this forum.

Like Inner said I plan to utilize my 4" grinder when saw is needed and only break out the wet saw on rare occasions.


----------



## Inner10

Spencer said:


> I have the nice dewalt wet saw. I used to think snap cutters were DIY tools that didn't work. Then I got enlightened on this forum.
> 
> Like Inner said I plan to utilize my 4" grinder when saw is needed and only break out the wet saw on rare occasions.


Watch Craig's videos on YouTube, they are a real eye opener.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Its rare I don't need my tile saw on a tile job. There's a few rare occasions I can get away with my breaker and grinder but not very often. For the 2mins it takes to load it up its worth having on a job. I do prefer the beaker and grinder jobs as I can cut without getting up.


----------



## john5mt

jaydee said:


> bought softplan 2014 this week. any other softplan fans ??


I've only used chief architect. I just got an email about soft plan. How does it compare to ca?


----------



## Dan_Watson

Dan_Watson said:


> Part of today's delivery. I feel like this is an everyday occurrence anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 - SG450 with the MA55 autofeed w/ Lboxx's
> Savage framing square
> Arsenal wrench roll up
> 
> 
> BedBox
> 
> Picked up a Bosch cordless recip with L3 box and was able to fit my grinder, multitool and 12 volt setup in the case. Also moved my sockets to another case, and organized an L1 with the screw boxes. Along with the drill and impact cases and a bucket buddy my bed box is now stocked and organized.


The autofeed guns are amazing. Sure as hell beat out the impacts and cordless drills. Other than small repairs, we will never hang without them again. Shaved a ton of time off of hanging and made it so much easier to hang 5/8 ceiling.


----------



## Robinson1

Inner10 said:


> A 4" grinder will do that, you don't need a wetsaw for most jobs.


Try cutting with a 4 inch grinder in a finished house. Throw a tarp down, set up the wet saw, its easier that running outside 300 times.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

Robinson1 said:


> Try cutting with a 4 inch grinder in a finished house. Throw a tarp down, set up the wet saw, its easier that running outside 300 times.


We don't make 300 cuts on most jobs do you? Then obviously you use a wet saw. On a half bath with 2 cuts for the entry door... You use a grinder. 

It's a logical decision based on transport, set up, and tear down of a wet saw vs grinder on a job by job basis. The grinder is way faster on the smaller jobs.

Not trying to argue just saying there is a reason to use a grinder plenty of the time. Pros and cons to both.


----------



## Robinson1

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> We don't make 300 cuts on most jobs do you? Then obviously you use a wet saw. On a half bath with 2 cuts for the entry door... You use a grinder.
> 
> It's a logical decision based on transport, set up, and tear down of a wet saw vs grinder on a job by job basis. The grinder is way faster on the smaller jobs.
> 
> Not trying to argue just saying there is a reason to use a grinder plenty of the time. Pros and cons to both.


 Number of cuts depends entirely on the amount of boxes and vents in the way, the shape of the room, and what pattern the client has requested. 

I just wrapped up a kitchen backsplash with thin brick. 170 sq/ft. had 2 doors, 2 windows, and freaking 28 electrical boxes to work around. I even had to bevel some 22.5s to work around a funky snack bar layout. Would have been impossible without a wet saw. 

I agree there is a time and place for both. 

Not knocking anyone or implying anything but I always thought that a nice wet saw on a tile job just made you look professional. 

I've been known to make the dust roll with a 4" Milwaukee though. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rustbucket

For small jobs I have one of those tiny POS tile saws that look like a little table saw. Along with the snap cutter and a pair of nippers, you can pretty much get most of the cutting on most jobs done. Wouldn't use them on jobs with lots of cuts, but for a few they work great and are easy to transport.


----------



## Robinson1

I've been wanting one of these for the smaller jobs. 










MK170, for whatever reason I've started referring to this saw as the "Baby Diamond" :laughing:

Something tells me that it would have a bad habit of spraying water everywhere, so until I get to check one out in person, I'll keep my money.


----------



## brhokel606

My items came into my supplier yesterday, I am very jazzed about the nailer!!!! Been waiting about 2 years for this to be in my hands, can not wait to use it! The oscillator is just icing on the cake, price was right so I could not resist, gotta love tool sales at building supplier...oh happy days!


----------



## wazez

Just got this today...


----------



## rrk

Robinson1 said:


> I've been wanting one of these for the smaller jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MK170, for whatever reason I've started referring to this saw as the "Baby Diamond" :laughing:
> 
> Something tells me that it would have a bad habit of spraying water everywhere, so until I get to check one out in person, I'll keep my money.


Way too noisy and does spray water everywhere, one of those cheap disposable table saw style saws with a good blade is much better. I have a big saw that I haven set up for the last 6 or 7 tile jobs.


----------



## rrk

Robinson1 said:


> Not knocking anyone or implying anything but I always thought that a nice wet saw on a tile job just made you look professional.


Would a homeowner know or care what a nice wet saw is? Nope, not one bit. Would be pissed if water ran off the tarp in their house though, would not care if there was dust outside.


----------



## StrongTower

wazez said:


> Just got this today...


I've been eyeing that Spectra, for my next line laser....


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Dan_Watson said:


> The autofeed guns are amazing. Sure as hell beat out the impacts and cordless drills. Other than small repairs, we will never hang without them again. Shaved a ton of time off of hanging and made it so much easier to hang 5/8 ceiling.


 Is that a quick feed gun? How much a fine gun like that run you:whistling


----------



## RobertCDF

brhokel606 said:


> My items came into my supplier yesterday, I am very jazzed about the nailer!!!! Been waiting about 2 years for this to be in my hands, can not wait to use it! The oscillator is just icing on the cake, price was right so I could not resist, gotta love tool sales at building supplier...oh happy days!


Let us know how you like that nailer


----------



## Dan_Watson

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Is that a quick feed gun? How much a fine gun like that run you:whistling


Around $230 each.


----------



## Gary H

Dan_Watson said:


> Around $230 each.


That's more then the Hilti . It must come with a case? My Hilti didn't.


----------



## MJconstruction

Dan_Watson said:


> The autofeed guns are amazing. Sure as hell beat out the impacts and cordless drills. Other than small repairs, we will never hang without them again. Shaved a ton of time off of hanging and made it so much easier to hang 5/8 ceiling.


how are those Bosch auto feeds was debating between those and the makita.


----------



## Dan_Watson

They came with the lboxxes. It's a screw gun with the autofeed as an attachment. The only complaint I have is the only bits available from Bosch are p2. We had to make our own S2 bits.


----------



## Robinson1

rrk said:


> Would a homeowner know or care what a nice wet saw is? Nope, not one bit. Would be pissed if water ran off the tarp in their house though, would not care if there was dust outside.




Partially agree. I have however gotten a lot of comments on tools. Mostly from women who watch DIY. :laughing: Sometimes from an older gentleman who know a thing or two. 


But seriously what kind of POS wet saw are you using that sprays so much water that it runs off the tarp? I always lay the tarp down but 9 times out of 10 its dry when I get finished. And that's with a Ridgid wet saw. Which according to a lot of members on here is a POS.


----------



## dkillianjr

Dan_Watson said:


> The only complaint I have is the only bits available from Bosch are p2. We had to make our own S2 bits.



I have that same problem with my hilti auto feed. What did you guys have to do to make them work with your bosch?

The hilti needs skinnier ones than I can find anywhere.


Dave


----------



## Dan_Watson

dkillianjr said:


> I have that same problem with my hilti auto feed. What did you guys have to do to make them work with your bosch?
> 
> The hilti needs skinnier ones than I can find anywhere.
> 
> 
> Dave


I found a bit that was the correct length, ground it down to the diameter needed and cut a groove in for the c-clip. About 10 minutes to make the first one.


----------



## Calidecks

I just bought these to add to my collection of Milwaukee


----------



## Calidecks

Come with the 4.0 Ah battery


----------



## rrk

Robinson1 said:


> And that's with a Ridgid wet saw. Which according to a lot of members on here is a POS.


Ha ha ha thats the one I have also, cutting a 16" or 18" tile the water runs off the right side onto the floor. 
I have not set that saw up in a while. Do you want to buy a spare?


----------



## Robinson1

rrk said:


> Ha ha ha thats the one I have also, cutting a 16" or 18" tile the water runs off the right side onto the floor.
> I have not set that saw up in a while. Do you want to buy a spare?



Yeah it does, but I don't work with much tile larger than 12x12. 

7" or 8" Ridgid?


----------



## Dustincoc

My recent purchases have been along the lines of zombie apocalypse weapons. Been doing a lot of brush clearing since the snows gone before it grows up. 

Machete









Corn Knife












And the ultimate in zombie killing technology:

True Temper Brush axe


----------



## Robinson1

Was going into withdraw so I picked this up at Wal-Mart tonight. 

Stanley Quickslide









I generally dislike the folding style utility knives because everyone I have tried has a bad habit of letting the blades pull out when you start working it hard. Still prefer the good old fashioned Stanley fixed blade knives for drywall and roofing, but those are way to dangerous to carry around everyday. I'll let you guys know how it works out. In all reality I don't expect much it was a package deal only paid $9.98 and it came with a 100 pack of blades. Looking at it like that the knife was basically free.


----------



## brhokel606

Quick review on the Dewalt 20v framing nailer I got the other day. I have not used it all day yet, done some framing and it is a bit heavier than my Hitachi and Bostitch corded nailers, but not hooking the cord on ladders while climbing, tripping and getting caught on everything is awesome. Great run time on battery and drove nails perfectly and as fast as I needed it too. Plus hanging off the edge of a ladder pressing the Paslode in a difficult angle with it not firing is a thing of the past. It is a bit heavy to hang out full arm length all day but man does it make framing nice. 

I was so used to the Paslode firing loud, didnt mind the smell and actually kind of miss it, but it was loud, heck most framers are loud, this Dewalt is pretty quiet, sometimes if I wouldnt have felt it, I would have sworn it misfired. I am very happy with the nailer, framing a whole house with it I am unsure of yet, kind of baby'ing it right now, don't wanna drop it off a ladder onto concrete or into fresh mud....give me a few months, LOL. Because I cant even begin to know how many times my Hitachi hit the ground, but with the Dewalt I do not miss getting plastered with platic nail collaters as this uses paper nails.

I waited nearly 2 years since I heard about this gun and it was sooooooo worth the money. If it continues to perform as expected I will be ordering at least a couple more.:thumbup:


----------



## Kiwidan

brhokel606 said:


> Quick review on the Dewalt 20v framing nailer I got the other day. I have not used it all day yet, done some framing and it is a bit heavier than my Hitachi and Bostitch corded nailers, but not hooking the cord on ladders while climbing, tripping and getting caught on everything is awesome. Great run time on battery and drove nails perfectly and as fast as I needed it too. Plus hanging off the edge of a ladder pressing the Paslode in a difficult angle with it not firing is a thing of the past. It is a bit heavy to hang out full arm length all day but man does it make framing nice. I was so used to the Paslode firing loud, didnt mind the smell and actually kind of miss it, but it was loud, heck most framers are loud, this Dewalt is pretty quiet, sometimes if I wouldnt have felt it, I would have sworn it misfired. I am very happy with the nailer, framing a whole house with it I am unsure of yet, kind of baby'ing it right now, don't wanna drop it off a ladder onto concrete or into fresh mud....give me a few months, LOL. Because I cant even begin to know how many times my Hitachi hit the ground, but with the Dewalt I do not miss getting plastered with platic nail collaters as this uses paper nails. I waited nearly 2 years since I heard about this gun and it was sooooooo worth the money. If it continues to perform as expected I will be ordering at least a couple more.:thumbup:


That's a good read, the thing I didn't really like when I had a little play with on in the shop what that that the gun felt to top heavy compared to a paslode 
Low


----------



## brhokel606

So I go to the supplier today for form release and 2" chairs....so the guy behind the counter says "Buy today and I'll take 12% off"!!!! He gets me everytime and he knows it!!!!!

Oh well, just expanding the tool trailer.:thumbsup:


----------



## RobertCDF

brhokel606 said:


> So I go to the supplier today for form release and 2" chairs....so the guy behind the counter says "Buy today and I'll take 12% off"!!!! He gets me everytime and he knows it!!!!!
> 
> Oh well, just expanding the tool trailer.:thumbsup:


You're just keeping dewalt in business aren't you?


----------



## Robinson1

Compare the new 20v DeWalt line to the old 18v stuff. I despised the 18v line with a passion. Never used any of the new 20v tools but they have a couple pieces I really like the looks of.


----------



## brhokel606

RobertCDF,

Yeah, my buddies say my blood is yellow and black, lol. But it is easier to have all the same brand for batteries, I tried having the "best" of each company for each tool and the batteries along with charging was a real pain. Having all, or most the same, sure is nice.


----------



## brhokel606

Robinson1, I have the 18v and liked it, not with the Nicad batteries but the Lithium Ion 18v, the Nicad were ok for the time but didn't last long and the power went fast. But the 20v has alot more power, batteries are also much better, very happy with them.


----------



## Robinson1

brhokel606 said:


> Robinson1, I have the 18v and liked it, not with the Nicad batteries but the Lithium Ion 18v, the Nicad were ok for the time but didn't last long and the power went fast. But the 20v has alot more power, batteries are also much better, very happy with them.



You know my gripe then. Did you ever drop one off the charger and break the "stem" off the battery pack? That was the final straw that caused me to dump DeWalt cordless and go to Bosch. :laughing:

Their recip and circular saw look very nice. I still think Bosch makes the best sub $250 drill and impact driver. I'm just not impressed with Bosch circular saws. And if your corded model sucks I'm pretty sure the cordless version will be even worse. 

But yeah I hate to add a bunch of different batteries into the mix, right now everything (except for the Paslode guns) are 18 v Lithium Bosch, its makes things simpler.


----------



## Leo G

brhokel606 said:


> Robinson1, I have the 18v and liked it, not with the Nicad batteries but the Lithium Ion 18v, the Nicad were ok for the time but didn't last long and the power went fast. But the 20v has alot more power, batteries are also much better, very happy with them.


You do realize that the 20v is just a lie about the peak voltage on an 18v battery, right? Just marketing hype.


----------



## Inner10

Leo G said:


> You do realize that the 20v is just a lie about the peak voltage on an 18v battery, right? Just marketing hype.


It's easier this way, otherwise we would be misunderstanding ourselves about the nicad vs lithium.


----------



## brhokel606

I know its a peak of 20v, but makes it way easier to talk about instead of the new or old 18v. The 18v lith was 2.0ah batteries, most of my 20v (10 to 12) are the 4.0ah battery and that makes a huge difference. Plus the stem on the old battery was kind of a pain, would throw 1 in the tool belt when working and the stem was in the way. Plus, u jamb a nail in the stem (accidentially) while riding in the pouch makes them get get darn warm fast!


----------



## Brian Peters

Leo G said:


> You do realize that the 20v is just a lie about the peak voltage on an 18v battery, right? Just marketing hype.


Yeah, I've put a tester on my brother's 20 volt battery pack and on my Bosch 18 volt... both read the same.


----------



## brunothedog

picked up a few things


----------



## Leo G

OK, what the heck is that :blink:

Concrete abuser?


----------



## Designed2Fail

Leo G said:


> OK, what the heck is that :blink:
> 
> Concrete abuser?


Handheld diamond grinder is what I have always seem them called. Not a clue on the real name of the tool.


----------



## brunothedog

its for stone, or granite. its used to rough (point) the surface. I need it to rough up the concrete so what I add will stick to it.
I think its called a bushhammer brusher


----------



## Unger.const

brunothedog said:


> picked up a few things


Those look painful to work with for long periods of time.


----------



## brunothedog

Unger.const said:


> Those *ARE VERY* painful to work with for long periods of time.


fixed it for ya.
I always keep some demerol on me incaseshìt


----------



## Leo G

brunothedog said:


> its for stone, or granite. its used to rough (point) the surface. I need it to rough up the concrete so what I add will stick to it.
> I think its called a bushhammer brusher


So I was right. It is a concrete abuser :laughing:


----------



## Aaron Berk

It's been awhile.....:sad:

But I made up for it yesterday :whistling :clap:

Paid 95.82 for this circ saw and drill :thumbsup:



















10 inch Glide Saw OH YEAH!


----------



## CanningCustom

Aaron Berk said:


> It's been awhile.....:sad:
> 
> But I made up for it yesterday :whistling :clap:
> 
> Paid 95.82 for this circ saw and drill :thumbsup:
> 
> 10 inch Glide Saw OH YEAH!


Oh man that is a full relapse......welcome back


----------



## Aaron Berk

The glide saw was all I was out for yesterday...... got carried away. lol


----------



## Robinson1

Gary H said:


> I have good luck with dewalt grinders. Got 6 hard years out if my last one. They are $100 grinders . Don't know the amps off hand


I've had some bad luck with DeWalt in the past but never heard anyone complain about their grinders. 


That being said if you want a 4 1/2" grinder that will last forever get a Milwaukee. I have 2, one has spent its entire life in concrete dust. The other is on wire wheel duty, it gets run for 8 hours straight when I'm prepping metal railings. I'm not really much of a Milwaukee fan but they make a GREAT grinder. USA made to boot. :thumbsup:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

I had a dewalt angle grinder in UK about 10years ago. It also burnt out. It was only a week old and they wouldn't repair it under warranty. They said we wore it out from to much use! 

I didn't think Milwaukee made heavy duty 13amp 4.5" grinders. They never used to.


----------



## Kiwidan

Aaron Berk said:


> Does it help that the radio was ........... FREE!!!! ha ha!!! My purchases qualified me for a free tunes box!!! So no harm no foul right? The whole looking a gift horse in the mouth thing, right?


I guess that's ok!
What do you think of the radio so far?


----------



## Robinson1

BCConstruction said:


> I had a dewalt angle grinder in UK about 10years ago. It also burnt out. It was only a week old and they wouldn't repair it under warranty. They said we wore it out from to much use!
> 
> I didn't think Milwaukee made heavy duty 13amp 4.5" grinders. They never used to.





Its a 5 inch but it will handle 4 1/2" wheels just fine. 

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwaukee-13-Amp-5-in-Small-Angle-Grinder-with-Lock-on-Paddle-Switch-6117-30/203405160?N=5yc1vZc2fvZzvZ1z0ui1x


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Robinson1 said:


> Its a 5 inch but it will handle 4 1/2" wheels just fine. http://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwaukee-13-Amp-5-in-Small-Angle-Grinder-with-Lock-on-Paddle-Switch-6117-30/203405160?N=5yc1vZc2fvZzvZ1z0ui1x


I need a 4.5" as I use it with a dust shroud. The 5" collars are to big to install it onto.


----------



## brhokel606

I have 3 - 4" Dewalt grinders and 1 - 7" Dewalt grinder, they get used and abused all the time, not a single problem with any of them.

I have the Bosch radio, good sound and battery life but the Ipod USB attachment doesn't work and there is no blue tooth...all my music is on my Ipod or Iphone, I HATE the radio stations we have in this area, so I hardly use mine. I went with bluetooth headphones


----------



## siberian

What happens when you try to use your IPhone? I live with pandora on at work


----------



## Robinson1

BCConstruction said:


> I need a 4.5" as I use it with a dust shroud. The 5" collars are to big to install it onto.




There are some 4 1/2" Fein grinders on EBAY for $99.


----------



## Aaron Berk

jaydee said:


> Aaron,
> 
> What was the deal to get the radio ?
> 
> How much for the Bosch saw and where did you get it.
> 
> I've been wanting one for a while, maybe it's time..


I got the radio for spending a hundred dollars on bosch accessories. And the saw was a full $699.


----------



## Aaron Berk

Kiwidan said:


> I guess that's ok!
> What do you think of the radio so far?


All I listen to is Christian radio, so it jams just fine for me. Sounds great playing Capital Kings and Skillet :thumbsup:


----------



## Robinson1

Aaron Berk said:


> All I listen to is Christian radio, so it jams just fine for me. Sounds great playing Capital Kings and Skillet :thumbsup:


I've got the smaller 12v Bosch Radio. About all I listen to is a Classic Country station and talk shows. I guess if you were cranking heavy metal the Bosch would be a little out of its league, but it works for me. 

Besides it gave me an excuse to buy a bunch of 12 volt Bosch tools to go along with it. :laughing::whistling


----------



## David7586

How come no one has mentioned getting a Metabo? A good amount of welders swear by them that I've come to know. If my Makita ever dies, I will definitely get a Metabo. They seem to handle metal shavings and silica dust comparatively well from what I hear.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

David7586 said:


> How come no one has mentioned getting a Metabo? A good amount of welders swear by them that I've come to know. If my Makita ever dies, I will definitely get a Metabo. They seem to handle metal shavings and silica dust comparatively well from what I hear.


I have a Metabo 4-1/2. I only use it on tile and stone. The variable speed makes it perfect for polishing. The discussion is about $100 grinders - Metabo doesn't fit that catagory.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

David7586 said:


> How come no one has mentioned getting a Metabo? A good amount of welders swear by them that I've come to know. If my Makita ever dies, I will definitely get a Metabo. They seem to handle metal shavings and silica dust comparatively well from what I hear.


Already checked them before i bought the dewalt. They also don't make a heavy duty 4.5". I think theirs was a 9amp. Im sure the Makita will be ok. If it lasts as long as the old one i had then im a happy man.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Barri, what are you doing that you can’t use your RAS?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Barri, what are you doing that you can’t use your RAS?


Its specifically for my concrete grinding wheel and shroud. The RAS is nice but def not powerful enough for them grinding wheels. I'm surprised my 7amp makita held out for as long as it did.


----------



## Inner10

BCConstruction said:


> Its specifically for my concrete grinding wheel and shroud. The RAS is nice but def not powerful enough for them grinding wheels. I'm surprised my 7amp makita held out for as long as it did.


Buy one of these ya cheap prick. :laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Inner10 said:


> Buy one of these ya cheap prick. :laughing:


lol look at that thing. :laughing:


----------



## Inner10

The only scary part is the price...

Better go hat in hand to the wife for this one!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Inner10 said:


> The only scary part is the price...
> 
> Better go hat in hand to the wife for this one!


How much is it?


----------



## Inner10

I believe it was around 2k without the vac, but it's the diamond grinding cups that make it expensive.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Inner10 said:


> I believe it was around 2k without the vac, but it's the diamond grinding cups that make it expensive.


That don't sound too bad with a vac and cups included. Its way more massive than I need.


----------



## Leo G

Inner10 said:


> I believe it was around 2k without the vac, but it's the diamond grinding cups that make it expensive.


Might want to read that again, :blink:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Ok then that's not a good price :laughing:


----------



## Robinson1

BCConstruction said:


> Ok then that's not a good price :laughing:



BC has my problem.

His eyes read faster than his hind end can comprehend. :laughing: :tt2::whistling



I ran out this morning to help my sister put a ceiling fan in her kitchen. Didn't take the tool trailer, all I thought I needed was a couple screwdrivers and a pair of pliers. 

Freaking electricians used the ceiling box for a junction and switch make-up box. Holy crap there were atleast 10 wires in that thing. 

Had to go buy a multimeter to get the mess sorted out. 

Was cheaper to buy a cheap Gardner Bender meter that to drive 60 miles back home to get my Fluke. 

Just goes to show that once you start working out of a trailer you can't do ANYTHING without it. :no:

And to be completely honest the GB was $28, my Fluke was something like $275. I'm no electrician but I'm not seeing $250 difference in the 2 meters.


----------



## Inner10

Robinson1 said:


> BC has my problem.
> 
> His eyes read faster than his hind end can comprehend. :laughing: :tt2::whistling
> 
> 
> 
> I ran out this morning to help my sister put a ceiling fan in her kitchen. Didn't take the tool trailer, all I thought I needed was a couple screwdrivers and a pair of pliers.
> 
> Freaking electricians used the ceiling box for a junction and switch make-up box. Holy crap there were atleast 10 wires in that thing.
> 
> Had to go buy a multimeter to get the mess sorted out.
> 
> Was cheaper to buy a cheap Gardner Bender meter that to drive 60 miles back home to get my Fluke.
> 
> Just goes to show that once you start working out of a trailer you can't do ANYTHING without it. :no:
> 
> And to be completely honest the GB was $28, my Fluke was something like $275. I'm no electrician but I'm not seeing $250 difference in the 2 meters.


You are paying for extra features, like the ability to test capacitance. 95% of the time when you are testing is continuity, voltage or resistance any cheap meter will do.


----------



## EXO

tools...my favorite vice...

picked up a few extra machines for cheap the other week, oldies but goodies just need some cleaning up


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Well me Makita is here. Its a a made in USA model so will see how much better this is than that budget dewalt POS. This is a stout little grinder though. feels solid that's for sure. Not the cheapest 4.5" grinder but will get the job done without burning up.


----------



## SDel Prete

Protection


----------



## parkside

How is the stabilla case, pretty nice? I was set on going with the sola levels but they don't make a case for multiple levels, at least I haven't found it. So back to picking out some stabillas.


----------



## Unger.const

SDel Prete said:


> Protection


Says the word protection and shows a picture of his tool wrapped up next to the bed. Is that what they mean by p o r n for contractors?


----------



## Robinson1

Unger.const said:


> Says the word protection and shows a picture of his tool wrapped up next to the bed. Is that what they mean by p o r n for contractors?


:laughing:


----------



## Robinson1

$235 off Ebay.


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO

parkside said:


> How is the stabilla case, pretty nice? I was set on going with the sola levels but they don't make a case for multiple levels, at least I haven't found it. So back to picking out some stabillas.


It's convenient to have all your levels in one case.


----------



## asgoodasdead

parkside said:


> How is the stabilla case, pretty nice? I was set on going with the sola levels but they don't make a case for multiple levels, at least I haven't found it. So back to picking out some stabillas.


could just buy the solas and buy the stabila case to put them in.


----------



## Robinson1

Robinson1 said:


> $235 off Ebay.




Ebay saves me a ton of money and costs me a fortune at the same time! 

:whistling:laughing:

My mail carrier HATES me. Several packages a week and a l-o-n-g driveway. :clap:


----------



## SDel Prete

parkside said:


> How is the stabilla case, pretty nice? I was set on going with the sola levels but they don't make a case for multiple levels, at least I haven't found it. So back to picking out some stabillas.


 Funny you mention sola as the 4' I have in the case is sola. I need a new torpedo. Not sure if ill end up with sola or stabila

As far as the case goes it's even nicer then I thought. Hell the pockets are soft as crap lol


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Robinson1 said:


> Ebay saves me a ton of money and costs me a fortune at the same time!
> 
> :whistling:laughing:
> 
> My mail carrier HATES me. Several packages a week and a l-o-n-g driveway. :clap:


Wow very nice tool! Do you use that tool enough to keep it running good with the gas going bad? I guess that is a 2 stroke.
I know Makita has a 4 stroke out now.


----------



## Calidecks

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Wow very nice tool! Do you use that tool enough to keep it running good with the gas going bad? I guess that is a 2 stroke. I know Makita has a 4 stroke out now.


I didn't know the gas goes bad, how long does it take? Makes me want to pull everything out of the shed and check it out.


----------



## Inner10

Californiadecks said:


> I didn't know the gas goes bad, how long does it take? Makes me want to pull everything out of the shed and check it out.


Few months.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Californiadecks said:


> I didn't know the gas goes bad, how long does it take? Makes me want to pull everything out of the shed and check it out.


Yes gas does go bad. I no expert on it but I was thought to drain the gas out of my air compressor it it was going to sit for a long time. So I'd pull the bowl off the carb. and drain it out. Something about glazing over the cylinder or something like that?


----------



## Leo G

Use to last a lot longer without the ethanol in it.


----------



## Robinson1

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Wow very nice tool! Do you use that tool enough to keep it running good with the gas going bad? I guess that is a 2 stroke.
> I know Makita has a 4 stroke out now.


Yeah, its 2 stroke.

It depends on my work, sometimes I need a concrete saw every week, then I'll get 6 months of inside work. Guess I'll just use Stabil or drain the tank.


----------



## m1911

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Yes gas does go bad. I no expert on it but I was thought to drain the gas out of my air compressor it it was going to sit for a long time. So I'd pull the bowl off the carb. and drain it out. Something about glazing over the cylinder or something like that?


you can add gasoline stabilizer before storing equipment.


----------



## brhokel606

Fuel over 90 days will or can start going bad. I too use fuel stabilizer, put it in right away and even use it in my 2 stroke mix. 

I have looked at a researched the Makita 4 stroke and it has not got good reviews at all. I guess I'll just stick with the Stihl, I wish they would move into the 4 stroke for the quikisaw, I have a 4 stroke large stihl weed eater and love it.


----------



## asgoodasdead

also running gas tools dry before storage should be a given.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

I have had a 5 gallon filled with gas for the last 16months roughly and gas is still good. I'm sure it ain't got the power it used to have but in mowers, weed eater, pressure washer, blower, hedge trimmer it works great. I'm almost out now though.


----------



## Gary H

asgoodasdead said:


> also running gas tools dry before storage should be a given.


That's what I do. Drain and run them till they are dry


----------



## Leo G

BCConstruction said:


> I have had a 5 gallon filled with gas for the last 16months roughly and gas is still good. I'm sure it ain't got the power it used to have but in mowers, weed eater, pressure washer, blower, hedge trimmer it works great. I'm almost out now though.


I did that for 24 months and I thought the brand new engine I had just put into my snowblower was bad. Worked for a while but got worse as the hours went on. Put in fresh gas and the blower was fine. No stabilizer. 2 different tanks, same age. One tank was fine the other was bad. Stored right next to each other and bought at the same time. However, I did shake the one that worked up before dispensing the fuel into the blower.


----------



## jlsconstruction

BCConstruction said:


> I have had a 5 gallon filled with gas for the last 16months roughly and gas is still good. I'm sure it ain't got the power it used to have but in mowers, weed eater, pressure washer, blower, hedge trimmer it works great. I'm almost out now though.



That's sooo bad for small engines. You should also only 91 or higher


----------



## Lanya LaPunta

Californiadecks said:


> I didn't know the gas goes bad, how long does it take? Makes me want to pull everything out of the shed and check it out.


We use a stabilizer and have no problems. Sometimes up to a year. Echo's oil has one already added.

Even our four cycle stuff (not our trucks) gets a stabilizer in the gasoline.


----------



## Inner10

jlsconstruction said:


> That's sooo bad for small engines. You should also only 91 or higher


It's murder, like leaving old gas in a motorcycle, back fires like a bastard.


----------



## TimelessQuality

I have that saw, and it has sat for a year and started no problem... I think there's a preservative added to the two stroke oil.

Got mine off eBay too! Given years of trouble free service...


----------



## Dan_Watson

Two more foam guns.


----------



## chewy

jlsconstruction said:


> That's sooo bad for small engines. You should also only 91 or higher


You can buy lower than 91 in the states?


----------



## Inner10

chewy said:


> You can buy lower than 91 in the states?


Regular here is 87, Premium is 91. Some stations also have "Ultra 94". Most don't blend ethanol in with the premium unless it's winter if I understand correctly.


----------



## asgoodasdead

chewy said:


> You can buy lower than 91 in the states?


87 is "regular" and 93 is "premium". hence why we pay less for it.


----------



## chewy

asgoodasdead said:


> 87 is "regular" and 93 is "premium". hence why we pay less for it.


We get 91, 95/96 and 98 here.


----------



## Leo G

Measurement methods
The most common type of octane rating worldwide is the Research Octane Number (RON). RON is determined by running the fuel through a specific test engine with a variable compression ratio under controlled conditions, and comparing these results with those for mixtures of isooctane and n-heptane.

There is another type of octane rating, called Motor Octane Number (MON) or the aviation lean octane rating, which is a better measure of how the fuel behaves when under load. MON testing uses a similar test engine to that used in RON testing, but with a preheated fuel mixture, a higher engine speed, and variable ignition timing to further stress the fuel's knock resistance. Depending on the composition of the fuel, the MON of a modern gasoline will be about 8 to 10 points lower than the RON. Normally fuel specifications require both a minimum RON and a minimum MON.

In most countries (including all of Europe and Australia) the "headline" octane that would be shown on the pump is the RON, but in the United States, Canada and some other countries the headline number is the average of the RON and the MON, sometimes called the Anti-Knock Index (AKI), Road Octane Number (RdON), Pump Octane Number (PON), or (R+M)/2. Because of the 8 to 10 point difference noted above, this means that the octane in the United States will be about 4 to 5 points lower than the same fuel elsewhere: 87 octane fuel, the "regular" gasoline in the US and Canada, would be 91-92 in Europe. However most European pumps deliver 95 (RON) as "regular", equivalent to 90-91 US (R+M)/2, and even deliver 98 (RON) or 100 (RON).

The octane rating may also be a "trade name", with the actual figure being higher than the nominal rating.[citation needed]

It is possible for a fuel to have a RON greater than 100, because isooctane is not the most knock-resistant substance available. Racing fuels, straight ethanol, AvGas and liquified petroleum gas (LPG) typically have octane ratings of 110 or significantly higher - ethanol's RON is 107 (MON 89, AKI 98) reference[2]. Typical "octane booster" additives include tetra-ethyl lead and toluene. Tetra-ethyl lead is easily decomposed to its component radicals, which react with the radicals from the fuel and oxygen that would start the combustion, thereby delaying ignition. This is why leaded gasoline has a higher octane rating than unleaded.


----------



## MDjim

Just ordered the occidental green builder in black and suspenders. I'm so nervous, hope I like them. And hope the wife doesn't look at the bank account for a few days. Lol


----------



## Jaws

Aaron Berk said:


> What model numbers on those Griz machines Jaws?
> 
> I have a few green tools.
> My open end drum sander is a joke.......
> \
> Love my table saw though.























These are them. Band saw is on a mobile base. 

Thats tye motor for the table saw my lazy azz still hasnt changed. 

Maybe if I put it off my brother will do it:laughing::whistling


----------



## Robinson1

Jaws said:


> View attachment 111309
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 111307
> 
> 
> 
> These are them. Band saw is on a mobile base.
> 
> Thats tye motor for the table saw my lazy azz still hasnt changed.
> 
> Maybe if I put it off my brother will do it:laughing::whistling
> 
> 
> View attachment 111308




Miter saw in front of window is BAD idea. I had my shop set up like that, broke the glass out a couple times before I moved the saw. If that's the only place you have for it I'd suggest putting a piece of expanded metal over the window.


----------



## Jaws

Robinson1 said:


> Miter saw in front of window is BAD idea. I had my shop set up like that, broke the glass out a couple times before I moved the saw. If that's the only place you have for it I'd suggest putting a piece of expanded metal over the window.


Been there for 14 years. Good point though. 

If it breaks Ill take one out of the bone yard of old windows I have salvaged for rentals. My luck none I have would fit :laughing:


----------



## Walraven

MDjim said:


> Just ordered the occidental green builder in black and suspenders. I'm so nervous, hope I like them. And hope the wife doesn't look at the bank account for a few days. Lol


I have that set in adjust to fits really happy with them myself


----------



## m1911

Jaws said:


> Been there for 14 years. Good point though.
> 
> If it breaks Ill take one out of the bone yard of old windows I have salvaged for rentals. My luck none I have would fit :laughing:


put a piece of thick plexiglass in front of the window, with some gap between the two.


----------



## Robinson1

m1911 said:


> put a piece of thick plexiglass in front of the window, with some gap between the two.


Then you can't open the window when it gets hot. You got an A/C in your shop or something? 


To clarify my 100A box is full, if you have A/C in your shop I am jealous.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Looky here, here it's a 900$ demo hammer!:clap: It showed up at my door step!:thumbup: It cost me nothing so I have plenty of money for the big sale coming up.
http://www.slimspowertools.com/hawaii/images/stories/specials/monthly_flyer.pdf


----------



## Inner10

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Looky here, here it's a 900$ demo hammer!:clap: It showed up at my door step!:thumbup: It cost me nothing so I have plenty of money for the big sale coming up.
> http://www.slimspowertools.com/hawaii/images/stories/specials/monthly_flyer.pdf


Cost you nothing if your time online is worthless. :whistling


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Inner10 said:


> Cost you nothing if your time online is worthless. :whistling


Was that a question or a statement? :laughing:


----------



## mobiledynamics

I'm feeling guilty.....ordered me up the Milwaukee Adhesive gun cause I got tired of squeezing out the gun. Finally bit the bullet and ordered a lightweight 12V brushless to add to the stash for overhead work


----------



## kyle_dmr

Multiquip 7kw gen set
6/3 8/1 50 amp 100' main cord
Power box to split 50amp down to reg 15 amp gfci outlets

Was an expensive day


----------



## Dustincoc

Guys, I've got a problem.

I think I might be cured:sad::blink:

I've got money in my pocket, money in the bank, and haven't bought an actual tool in weeks, even going to to tool section doesn't trigger any impulse purchases.

The closest thing to a tool I've bought recently is a no name china made fixed blade knife at the flea market and some zip ties. :blink:

I need help...


----------



## Leo G

You're still buying tools, you're not cured.


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO

Just picked up a Lie Nielsen low angle block plane (the bronze little guy). It's probably the nicest hand tool I now own.


----------



## CanningCustom

MDjim said:


> Just ordered the occidental green builder in black and suspenders. I'm so nervous, hope I like them. And hope the wife doesn't look at the bank account for a few days. Lol


I had the green set back when they were called green lights. Loved them! I'd still be wearing them if I didnt have a bizarre truss accident and ripped the one bag wide open.


----------



## CrpntrFrk

Dustincoc said:


> Guys, I've got a problem.
> 
> I think I might be cured:sad::blink:
> 
> I've got money in my pocket, money in the bank, and haven't bought an actual tool in weeks, even going to to tool section doesn't trigger any impulse purchases.
> 
> The closest thing to a tool I've bought recently is a no name china made fixed blade knife at the flea market and some zip ties. :blink:
> 
> I need help...


Time for a track saw or accessories if you have one already.


----------



## Dustincoc

CrpntrFrk said:


> Time for a track saw or accessories if you have one already.


Don't have that kind of money laying around or the need of a tracksaw. I get by with a homemade rip jig and I rarely uise that.

I'm an employee most of the time and my tool purchases are mainly hand tools. Another damper on my spending is my car is about dead as Iposted over in the vehicle forum and until I know whats going on, I'm hesitant to spend any money.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

:jester: Been getting a lot of new shiny tools lately:whistling


----------



## mbryan

Isn't that the wrong color stuff?


----------



## Rustbucket

NINZAN STUDIO said:


> Just picked up a Lie Nielsen low angle block plane (the bronze little guy). It's probably the nicest hand tool I now own.


Nice! I have that one too. It's a sweet little plane. I carry it all the time. Great for fitting trim.


----------



## Kiwidan

I know it's not much but haven't had much free cash over the couple of years so how excited was I when my first package from amazon turned up today


----------



## JPConst1005

brhokel606 said:


> New toy today! Got some cordless circular saw blades, screws and misc small tools. Rain day, couldn't resist the grease gun, Bobcat needs it all the time and also got the concrete form release sprayer, it's expensive, I had always used the garden/home owner kind, WOW what a difference this one is!


Those sprayers make life easy. Make sure to clean it well. Curing compound gums them up. Xylene does well. Usually I figure one per a large project...I've got three in my trailer for spare parts!:laughing:


----------



## JR Shepstone

Kiwidan said:


> I know it's not much but haven't had much free cash over the couple of years so how excited was I when my first package from amazon turned up today


Nice purchase!

I don't want to crap on your parade, but let me know if that Estwing sounds like a tuning fork when you use it. 

Guys at work have them and they drive me insane with the pinging.


----------



## chewy

JR Shepstone said:


> Nice purchase!
> 
> I don't want to crap on your parade, but let me know if that Estwing sounds like a tuning fork when you use it.
> 
> Guys at work have them and they drive me insane with the pinging.


Some do, some dont.


----------



## Kiwidan

chewy said:


> Some do, some dont.


God I hope it doesn't ring!!


----------



## Inner10

chewy said:


> Some do, some dont.


They sound weird when they break.


----------



## brhokel606

Couldn't get photos to load earlier!


----------



## brhokel606

Here's the sprayer


----------



## chewy

Inner10 said:


> They sound weird when they break.


My dad fell through a roof with this one on his bags, didnt hear it specifically, haha.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

chewy said:


> My dad fell through a roof with this one on his bags, didnt hear it specifically, haha.


But did you hear him when he went through the roof?


----------



## JR Shepstone

brhokel606 said:


> Here's the sprayer


Make sure whoever uses it keeps the tip out of the dirt. One little grain of sand makes them spray wonky and they're a pain to clean out.


----------



## rrk

chewy said:


> My dad fell through a roof with this one on his bags, didnt hear it specifically, haha.


Too much screaming going on I suppose :whistling


----------



## Kiwidan

chewy said:


> My dad fell through a roof with this one on his bags, didnt hear it specifically, haha.


Holly Jesus !!!


----------



## Inner10

DaVinciRemodel said:


> But did you hear him when he went through the roof?


If a man falls though a roof and no one is around to hear it does it make a sound?


----------



## Robinson1

JR Shepstone said:


> Nice purchase!
> 
> I don't want to crap on your parade, but let me know if that Estwing sounds like a tuning fork when you use it.
> 
> Guys at work have them and they drive me insane with the pinging.


I must be crazy but I actually like the way an Estwing sings. :thumbsup:

Mine's not too bad as long as you stay with 16s or smaller in SPF or YP.

Last summer I was helping a buddy of mine put a couple extra stalls in his barn. Drove about 50 pounds of ring shank 20s in true dimension rough sawed red oak. It sounded like I was beating on a bell. :laughing: 

Estwing is all I've ever used though. No other hammer I've picked up so far feels as good or swings as true. Would sort of like to try a Stiletto, but no one around here sales them. I also really have a hard time wrapping my head around a 15oz framing hammer.


----------



## Robinson1

chewy said:


> My dad fell through a roof with this one on his bags, didnt hear it specifically, haha.


How exactly did he manage to do that?

And more importantly is he ok?


Send it back to Estwing, they will replace it. I sent 20 oz back a couple years ago with a broken claw, they sent me a new hammer and an Estwing cap. :thumbsup:


----------



## JR Shepstone

Robinson1 said:


> I must be crazy but I actually like the way an Estwing sings. :thumbsup: Mine's not too bad as long as you stay with 16s or smaller in SPF or YP. Last summer I was helping a buddy of mine put a couple extra stalls in his barn. Drove about 50 pounds of ring shank 20s in true dimension rough sawed red oak. It sounded like I was beating on a bell. :laughing: Estwing is all I've ever used though. No other hammer I've picked up so far feels as good or swings as true. Would sort of like to try a Stiletto, but no one around here sales them. I also really have a hard time wrapping my head around a 15oz framing hammer.


The steel Stiletto's with wood handles are a nice way to get your foot in the door. Fairly cheap at about $50. Then you can move to a titanium with a wood handle at about $100. Then when you really gotta scratch the itch, that's when you pick up the Ti-Bone.


----------



## jlsconstruction

JR Shepstone said:


> The steel Stiletto's with wood handles are a nice way to get your foot in the door. Fairly cheap at about $50. Then you can move to a titanium with a wood handle at about $100. Then when you really gotta scratch the itch, that's when you pick up the Ti-Bone.


And then another tibone


----------



## mbryan

JR Shepstone said:


> The steel Stiletto's with wood handles are a nice way to get your foot in the door. Fairly cheap at about $50. Then you can move to a titanium with a wood handle at about $100. Then when you really gotta scratch the itch, that's when you pick up the Ti-Bone.


Wouldn't that just mean he wasted $150? Just get the tb...


----------



## chewy

Robinson1 said:


> How exactly did he manage to do that?
> 
> And more importantly is he ok?
> 
> Send it back to Estwing, they will replace it. I sent 20 oz back a couple years ago with a broken claw, they sent me a new hammer and an Estwing cap. :thumbsup:


His femur was stronger than an Estwing, Idl ike it to become an heirloom and pass the story down through generations, haha.


----------



## Designed2Fail

Was not needed at the moment but looked to good to pass up for $15. 18 blades and a case.


----------



## overanalyze

Designed2Fail said:


> Was not needed at the moment but looked to good to pass up for $15. 18 blades and a case.
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> http://s1363.photobucket.com/user/jmcary2nd/media/photo6_zpsd07751be.jpg.html


That's a great kit. I have the same one. I like the Bosch jig saw blades a lot. That kit fits in my Trion systainer nicely.


----------



## brhokel606

CrpntrFrk, dude that is a great deal! I have the 4 foot electronic level, it was nearly $300 but I love it, seriously use it everytime I can. Would love the longer one too


----------



## Calidecks

CrpntrFrk said:


> Sorry for the sideways picture. 72" Stabila. Was not told why it was this price and I made sure it was okay and even offered more money for it. But I can tell you I got it for under $50. Freakn SCORE!!


You sure have been getting good deals on them Stabilas lately. Lol


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Doesn't CrpntrFrk luck out on the lot of things:blink:


----------



## CrpntrFrk

Californiadecks said:


> You sure have been getting good deals on them Stabilas lately. Lol





Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Doesn't CrpntrFrk luck out on the lot of things:blink:





CrpntrFrk said:


> The best way to buy tools for a great deal is to just have money sitting there ready to spend at a moments notice.


^^^^This says it all^^^^^

I sit and wait as much as I can.... then..... I pounce.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

CrpntrFrk said:


> ^^^^This says it all^^^^^
> 
> I sit and wait as much as I can.... then..... I pounce.


Like a Angler fish you are!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

I feel good about the DeWalt tough Boxxes I got 2 smalls and 2 med. for 116$


----------



## Walraven

Kiwidan said:


> I know it's not much but haven't had much free cash over the couple of years so how excited was I when my first package from amazon turned up today


Did they sting you much on shipping


----------



## Kiwidan

Walraven said:


> Did they sting you much on shipping


No shipping was 26.63 usd


----------



## jaydee

Can I join the Festool club yet.....

View attachment 111854
View attachment 111855


tracks [email protected]" [email protected]" new guards, pads, blade & clamps

$320 I love craigslist 

View attachment 111856


saw with 2 blades $300, Ebay is not bad either


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

jaydee said:


> Can I join the Festool club yet.....
> 
> View attachment 111854
> View attachment 111855
> 
> 
> tracks [email protected]" [email protected]" new guards, pads, blade & clamps
> 
> $320 I love craigslist
> 
> View attachment 111856
> 
> 
> saw with 2 blades $300, Ebay is not bad either


We who buy used aren't respected as much:no:


----------



## jaydee

I figured I save 50%

tracks are almost new

saw was only used on Sundays after church

now I can get me a Bosch gcm 12"


----------



## asgoodasdead

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> We who buy used aren't respected as much:no:


those who paid full price are just salty.


----------



## jlsconstruction

I wouldn't buy underwear used, nor will I buy tools.


----------



## CanningCustom

Well that is good, better pickings for those of us that do buy used tools

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

jaydee said:


> Can I join the Festool club yet..... tracks [email protected]" [email protected]" new guards, pads, blade & clamps $320 I love craigslist saw with 2 blades $300, Ebay is not bad either


You joined the vintage festool club so yeah you in the festool club. welcome to the empty wallet club.


----------



## jaydee

I'll agree there's certain tools that should be new purchases.

But some others, there's no real difference if inspected,
prior to purchase.


----------



## rrk

jlsconstruction said:


> I wouldn't buy underwear used, nor will I buy tools.


I have had very good luck with some used tools from lasers to festools to bosch chipping guns. Saved a lot of money


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Festools will last forever so used is a good investment if you don't want the new smell. he won't loose anything when he comes to upgrade that saw.


----------



## jlsconstruction

$500 for nothing


----------



## Robinson1

12 ga cords and Diablo blades, they are not cheap. :whistling


----------



## brhokel606

I am a big fan of those blades, cut with very little splintering and are smooth. I stopped in to rent a jack hammer, ended up buying a new steel trowel, 3' darbie and 12/3 50' electrical cord...I'll post pics tomorrow. I love that place and they know it:clap:, doing jobs just to buy tools, lol


----------



## baerconstructio

7corners.com

Everything 1/2 off. I know I'm an enabler, but there is some nice stuff on there.


----------



## CrpntrFrk

baerconstructio said:


> 7corners.com
> 
> Everything 1/2 off. I know I'm an enabler, but there is some nice stuff on there.


Really good deals but you will have to pay some shipping and that may be a deal breaker.


----------



## baerconstructio

CrpntrFrk said:


> Really good deals but you will have to pay some shipping and that may be a deal breaker.


I've got an employee driving through there this weekend.


----------



## CanningCustom

CrpntrFrk said:


> Really good deals but you will have to pay some shipping and that may be a deal breaker.


especially for us Canadians :smh:


----------



## RobertCDF

Ordered a few things last week...


----------



## CanningCustom

RobertCDF said:


> Ordered a few things last week...
> 
> 
> View attachment 112117


you need help my friend!


----------



## asgoodasdead

CrpntrFrk said:


> Really good deals but you will have to pay some shipping and that may be a deal breaker.


depends how heavy the item is and how fast you need it. $12 ground shipping on a stiletto hammer or set of occis when you're saving like $100 ain't no thang.


----------



## brhokel606

Holy crap, 50% off everything! Just ordered a Dewalt aircompressor, White transit and a couple of other things, $50 shipping on a $500 order:thumbsup:. 

I should have ordered the planer too....I might yet, lol. Thanks Baerconstruction! My wife won't like you but I love ya!


----------



## asgoodasdead

just ordered 3 Hitachi 100' air hoses, 2 packs of Milwaukee Axe sawzall blades, 2 oxy tool shields, and a 16 oz. titanium hickory stiletto hammer.


----------



## baerconstructio

brhokel606 said:


> Holy crap, 50% off everything! Just ordered a Dewalt aircompressor, White transit and a couple of other things, $50 shipping on a $500 order:thumbsup:.
> 
> I should have ordered the planer too....I might yet, lol. Thanks Baerconstruction! My wife won't like you but I love ya!


I just put in a $3600 order that my employee is picking up this weekend.


----------



## kyle_dmr

If shipping didn't double the price I'd clean them out of hitachi nailers and hoses.


----------



## Tylerwalker32

We'll I just loaded my cart with 90 dollars worth of stuff I do t really need


----------



## country_huck

Tylerwalker32 said:


> We'll I just loaded my cart with 90 dollars worth of stuff I do t really need


Only 90 mine was 400


----------



## Tylerwalker32

country_huck said:


> Only 90 mine was 400


 I'm really wanting to buy another oxy set but I already have 2


----------



## brhokel606

I noticed they were out of alot of stuff, wish I would have found it earlier but maybe that's a good thing...off to work to pay for tools:whistling


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

RobertCDF said:


> Ordered a few things last week...
> 
> 
> View attachment 112117





CanningCustom said:


> you need help my friend!


He’s beyond help my friends. It’s time for an intervention before he injects those disgusting things into his truck. 

I’m closest so… I’ll do it! I know, I know… It’s a selfless act, but I’m up to the pain of removing those from him.

Robert, I’ll be down tomorrow. I’ll inject them into my truck so you don’t have to suffer the pain.

What a man I am :laughing:


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

asgoodasdead said:


> just ordered 3 Hitachi 100' air hoses, 2 packs of Milwaukee Axe sawzall blades, 2 oxy tool shields, *and a 16 oz. titanium hickory stiletto hammer*.


What?  Robert... I think we got him :laughing:


----------



## asgoodasdead

came out to $45. would never pay $100 for one, but couldn't pass up that price.


----------



## RobertCDF

asgoodasdead said:


> came out to $45. would never pay $100 for one, but couldn't pass up that price.


Now you'll be hooked. Use it for a month, then put your old hammer back in your bags.


----------



## Unger.const

mikeharold said:


> Should mention the senco is the newer lithium ion version. Can't see investing $ in old technology.


I was just about to ask that. I have the old senco (tyrex) both corded and batt. I like the batt. But iys big and heavy. But for room or plys on the floor its great. I was eyeballing the new sencos. Because mt fusion 15ga and 18ga are awesome. And would have extra batteries for it all to work.


----------



## Rustbucket

DaVinciRemodel said:


> He&#146;s beyond help my friends. It&#146;s time for an intervention before he injects those disgusting things into his truck. I&#146;m closest so&#133; I&#146;ll do it! I know, I know&#133; It&#146;s a selfless act, but I&#146;m up to the pain of removing those from him. Robert, I&#146;ll be down tomorrow. I&#146;ll inject them into my truck so you don&#146;t have to suffer the pain. What a man I am :laughing:


I'm having some problems deciphering some of this. I know I've had a few, but........


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

RobertCDF said:


> Ordered a few things last week...
> 
> 
> View attachment 112117


Man I thought I was doing something with 7 new Tough boxxes


----------



## pzeiler

baerconstructio said:


> 7corners.com
> 
> Everything 1/2 off. I know I'm an enabler, but there is some nice stuff on there.


Jeezus....i might just get into some good trouble there!

How many of us get home to take the boxes off the front porch before the Mrs. sees 'em? I do. What she doesn't know...won't hurt her.


----------



## Tylerwalker32

pzeiler said:


> Jeezus....i might just get into some good trouble there! How many of us get home to take the boxes off the front porch before the Mrs. sees 'em? I do. What she doesn't know...won't hurt her.


 might not hurt her but when she finds out you will be hurting for sure.


----------



## asgoodasdead

I'm sure she spends more on a weekly basis on shoes and purses and whatever else.


----------



## aaron_a

Got off easy on the 7 corners sale. 140 bucks including shipping. 
Leather occi suspenders
Occi builders vest
A couple tool shields
Suspender attachment kit


----------



## brhokel606

WELL...just couldn't stand it...Ordered another $300 worth of items from 7corners, WTF? And the funny part is, I had the planer and planer stand in my cart, found some other things and decided against the planer for now, :whistling. So in a day or so I can totally see myself still ordering the planer, I might have to go to Tools Annonymous.


----------



## m1911

brhokel606 said:


> WELL...just couldn't stand it...Ordered another $300 worth of items from 7corners, WTF? And the funny part is, I had the planner and planner stand in my cart, found some other things and decided against the planner for now, :whistling. So in a day or so I can totally see myself still ordering the planner, I might have to go to Tools Annonymous.


planer? :blink:


----------



## pzeiler

m1911 said:


> planer? :blink:


No...not a planer.... He almost bought a planner.....A daily schedule book. A planner.


----------



## brhokel606

Well damn it! That's what I thought !


----------



## Youngin'

Damn you guys. I just bought a senco nailer off of 7corners. I've been going cold turkey for 2 months now, so much for that. :laughing:

Edit: Ermagerd...Milwaukee fuel kit for $200. Must. Not. Buy. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Youngin' said:


> Damn you guys. I just bought a senco nailer off of 7corners. I've been going cold turkey for 2 months now, so much for that. :laughing:
> 
> Edit: Ermagerd...Milwaukee fuel kit for $200. Must. Not. Buy.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Your going to love the fuel kit! :laughing:


----------



## country_huck

Well I went to check on my order from 7corner and it went from processing to nothing there. So I called and was told because nothing was available on the list they closed the order out. Guess I wont be getting anything


----------



## CanningCustom

country_huck said:


> Well I went to check on my order from 7corner and it went from processing to nothing there. So I called and was told because nothing was available on the list they closed the order out. Guess I wont be getting anything


Last one to the party huh. I couldn't take advantage of it either. The shipping to canada would have been astronomical. Might as well pay full price here.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

CanningCustom said:


> Last one to the party huh. I couldn't take advantage of it either. The shipping to canada would have been astronomical. Might as well pay full price here.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


Same for me out here.


----------



## CanningCustom

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Same for me out here.


sucks to be us!

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

CanningCustom said:


> sucks to be us!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


 I'm OK with it:blink:



Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## JWilliams

It will be alright CC. Don't cry buddy


----------



## CanningCustom

JWilliams said:


> It will be alright CC. Don't cry buddy


I didn't want their stinking deals anyways!  

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Its a sad day when tools are 50% off and I couldn't find one tool I wanted or needed!


----------



## JWilliams

yeah screw them!!


----------



## CanningCustom

BCConstruction said:


> Its a sad day when tools are 50% off and I couldn't find one tool I wanted or needed!


Well then you should send me all your makita stuff and replace it.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

BCConstruction said:


> Its a sad day when tools are 50% off and I couldn't find one tool I wanted or needed!


I didn't see anything either:no:




Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

BCConstruction said:


> Its a sad day when tools are 50% off and I couldn't find one tool I wanted or needed!


Where are they 50% off?

Sent from my SM-T520 using Tapatalk


----------



## CanningCustom

I'll tell ya what, if someone doewnt start carrying some kind of modular storage in my area I'll be taking a 3hr trip across the border.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Californiadecks said:


> Where are they 50% off?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T520 using Tapatalk


7corners.com


Sent from my SM-T520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

They still have tons of ladders for half price

Sent from my SM-T520 using Tapatalk


----------



## asgoodasdead

all 3 of my orders were cancelled. called and they said they're completely wiped out of basically everything. they had over 15,000 items in stock and they're down to so little the guy knew off the top of his head what they have left.


----------



## brhokel606

Yep, I called and got the same thing. All Internet orders were canceled as they have no stock of anything left he told me today. That really sucks.


----------



## country_huck

CanningCustom said:


> Last one to the party huh. I couldn't take advantage of it either. The shipping to canada would have been astronomical. Might as well pay full price here. Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


I guess, I ordered 2 days ago I'm guessing in probably not the only one in for a surprise.


----------



## Unger.const

Just called 7corners. Yep very little left. He said the best thing to do was come in and look. Since I am like 3 time zones away I didnt think I could make it in time for the weekend.


----------



## overanalyze

Oh man I haven't been good lately...first my new Domino, then the Domino set, then a new tape, and today after 4 days of being clean I broke down. Bosch 12v kit..$99 after rebate!!


----------



## SAcarpenter

Going to be getting this when it comes out! I dont even care how much. A rep stopped out and gave it to another crew to try out and i got my hands on it today. It has a LOT of power, not as much as the corded version of course, but still a ton more than any other cordless I've seen. Notice the rafter hook and blade on the right as well


----------



## Youngin'

I checked 7corners to see if my senco order was still good and nothing showed up so I guess I'm still 2 months cold turkey? 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## RobertCDF

SAcarpenter said:


> Going to be getting this when it comes out! I dont even care how much. A rep stopped out and gave it to another crew to try out and i got my hands on it today. It has a LOT of power, not as much as the corded version of course, but still a ton more than any other cordless I've seen. Notice the rafter hook and blade on the right as well


You mean blade on the wrong...


----------



## SAcarpenter

RobertCDF said:


> You mean blade on the wrong...


Damn you wormdrivers!


----------



## asgoodasdead

agreed on the wrong side. I ain't no lefty.


----------



## Calidecks

Leo G said:


> Self ban.


:laughing:

Sent from my SM-T520 using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Inner10 said:


> Where the hell have you been the past few months? Did you get banned or something?


Busy.


----------



## Inner10

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Busy.


Banned eh? Been a there...


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Inner10 said:


> Banned eh? Been a there...


No.


----------



## Inner10

WarnerConstInc. said:


> No.


Was it Warren?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

I think I was banned once. I must have been keeping me mouth in control since then.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Inner10 said:


> Was it Warren?


I didn't get banned.


----------



## Spencer

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I don't make mouldings on a shaper either. Shaper is set for entry door parts or sash parts mostly. I just don't really recall running into a situation trimming, installing or remodeling that I said to myself, I wish I had an expensive router table on site.
> 
> Most tasks I can handle with a hand held unit.
> 
> What is your main need for it? You making lots of cabinet doors on site?
> 
> Seems like a space hog to drag with you in the van.


You misunderstood. It stays in the garage/shop. Not on site.


----------



## Inner10

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I didn't get banned.


Suspended?


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Inner10 said:


> Suspended?


No, none of the above.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Inner10 said:


> Where the hell have you been the past few months? Did you get banned or something?


I thought he moved?:blink:


Leo G said:


> Self ban.


 Selfie:blink:



WarnerConstInc. said:


> I didn't get banned.


Why didn't you get banned:blink:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Was he:blink:
(A)


Leo G said:


> Self ban.


(B)


WarnerConstInc. said:


> Busy.


(C)


Inner10 said:


> Banned


(D)


WarnerConstInc. said:


> I didn't get banned.


(E)


Inner10 said:


> Suspended?


(F)


WarnerConstInc. said:


> No, none of the above.


Vote Now:jester:

Welcome back:whistling


----------



## Calidecks

Or "G" all of the above and protected by the mods due to his high post count?

Sent from my SM-T520 using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

...


----------



## rrk

BCConstruction said:


> it's a pigtail thats wired into the tool. so it gives you the female end to connect to on a short piece of cable.


What is the part number for this? My lumber yard can't find it in the catalog.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

rrk said:


> What is the part number for this? My lumber yard can't find it in the catalog.


Can't buy them here, not for sale in the US. 

Have to order from Europe.


----------



## Brian Peters

Warner just took a break...welcome back, Darcy!


----------



## rrk

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Can't buy them here, not for sale in the US.
> 
> Have to order from Europe.


Thats what I get for listening to Mr. Missinformation  aka BCC


----------



## Leo G

Brian Peters said:


> Warner just took a break...welcome back, Darcy!


I'm having mixed feelings....



:laughing:


----------



## Brian Peters

Spencer , I'm curious about the router table, too. I'm sure if you bought you obviously felt it was needed...I'm just interested to know what you will be using it for. And are you getting into plumbing, too?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

rrk said:


> What is the part number for this? My lumber yard can't find it in the catalog.


As Darcy says. Check ebay or keep an eye on fog for people coming back from Europe. 

I was gonna get my brother to order a few and if I do I will give you a shout. Send me a PM so I remember if I order them.


----------



## rrk

BCConstruction said:


> As Darcy says. Check ebay or keep an eye on fog for people coming back from Europe.
> 
> I was gonna get my brother to order a few and if I do I will give you a shout. Send me a PM so I remember if I order them.


I will wait at the airport with a sign :laughing:


----------



## Spencer

Brian Peters said:


> Spencer , I'm curious about the router table, too. I'm sure if you bought you obviously felt it was needed...I'm just interested to know what you will be using it for. And are you getting into plumbing, too?


The router table will be used mainly for cabinet doors and drawers. On drawers I like the drawer lock bit when a dovetail isn't nesessary. 

I get myself into a lot of custom wood working situations. Right now I have a small job to match some casing for a multi million dollar home. I've got a mantle and a couple builtins to do right now. 

This particular fence works well as a joiner also, which I don't have. Works great for rabbeting and dadoing also.

Regarding the plumbing, I'm getting into making money and I can make a lot more money replacing showers, setting tubs, installing sinks, etc if I don't have to screw around with calling a plumber. Not that I have any problem with paying a plumber, its just the scheduling that can cut into a jobs profitability. 

I'm not required to be licensed here so its no big deal to install a shower fixture or sink here and there. I'm only doing very light plumbing. If I have anything serious my dad has been a plumber for 25 years and is the best of the best. I just call him.


----------



## Brian Peters

I get into some plumbing at times also..kind of enjoy it.


----------



## Spencer

Brian Peters said:


> I get into some plumbing at times also..kind of enjoy it.


I really enjoy it also, but I do have a healthy respect for it and know my limits. A guy can ruin a house doing something dumb. Plus if I screw up I'll never hear the end of it from my dad. :no:


----------



## Nepean GC

Oops...


----------



## asevereid

Nepean GC said:


> Oops...


I'll say.. They're the wrong color.


----------



## Nepean GC

Funny story...
I made the decision a few weeks back to replace my 7 year old dewalt XRP stuff after my buddies helper handed me his Milwaukee Fuel impact so I could show him how to do something - I was blown away by how much more powerful it was than my old dewalt...I certainly thought I was gonna be changing to red!

I like their impact more, and their cordless circ saw - which I use a ton - gets better reviews. But ultimately what made me stick with dewalt was the cordless framing nailer...damn I love it! I got it a week ago, and framed a basement with it. It worked perfect!Bit heavy, but what a beast! Cordless nailer with bump fire!!! Fantastic for laminating deck beams..which I do a lot of. That made up my mind to stick with dewalt, all for that one tool.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

mikeharold said:


> Been on a bit of a binge lately! In the past month: Milwaukee cordless vacuum, Tajima chalk line, Senco dura spin collated screw gun, Dewalt heavy duty stud and joist drill, new wire strippers, Milwaukee blower......that's all I'm going to admit to for now! Gotta tool up when things are good.


I dont know what it is but I hate duraspins!


----------



## A&E Exteriors

CanningCustom said:


> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk





Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk





Californiadecks said:


> Sent from my SM-T520 using Tapatalk





Youngin' said:


> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Can you guys change your tapatalk signatures please. ..I am losing track of who is saying what and it hurts my head. Plus I know you all are more creative than that

Thanks...carry on


----------



## RobertCDF

A&E Exteriors said:


> Can you guys change your tapatalk signatures please. ..I am losing track of who is saying what and it hurts my head. Plus I know uou all are more creative than that
> 
> Thanks...carry on


No 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## brhokel606

Love the yellow and the 5ah batteries will be out this summer, weigh just a tad less than the 4ah!:thumbsup:


----------



## brhokel606

Get the 20v oscilator, was very impressed, plus quick change blades


----------



## RobertCDF

brhokel606 said:


> Get the 20v oscilator, was very impressed, plus quick change blades


Yea, what he said... I'll trade you mine for the framing nailer...


----------



## A&E Exteriors

RobertCDF said:


> No
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


I seem to have missed you....do you feel left out?


----------



## asgoodasdead

I've never and will never use tapatalk cause long before I ever got a smartphone I was annoyed by the signatures.


----------



## Needles

A&E Exteriors said:


> Can you guys change your tapatalk signatures please. ..I am losing track of who is saying what and it hurts my head. Plus I know you all are more creative than that
> 
> Thanks...carry on


:jester:

Sent from a rotary phone using 300 baud modem


----------



## RobertCDF

A&E Exteriors said:


> I seem to have missed you....do you feel left out?


I'm good now, thanks


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Sent from my samsung spdh-4700 or whatever the hell the technical jargon is for galaxy s3


----------



## RobertCDF

Does it really count as being a tool-a-holic if you win it??


----------



## A&E Exteriors

RobertCDF said:


> Does it really count as being a tool-a-holic if you win it??


No!


Sent from the CT Android App


----------



## Needles

RobertCDF said:


> Does it really count as being a tool-a-holic if you win it??


Yeah you entered the contest with the intention of acquiring more tools. Just think of the contest holder as a enabler. 

I won a level from Johnson and Makita set from White Cap.


----------



## RobertCDF

Needles said:


> Yeah you entered the contest with the intention of acquiring more tools. Just think of the contest holder as a enabler.
> 
> I won a level from Johnson and Makita set from White Cap.


Well of course I entered it hoping to win... Damn, I guess I still have a problem...


----------



## Needles

RobertCDF said:


> Well of course I entered it hoping to win... Damn, I guess I still have a problem...



You know what they say the first one is always free. Then you got to pay. :laughing:


----------



## Nepean GC

RobertCDF said:


> Yea, what he said... I'll trade you mine for the framing nailer...


:laughing: How bout a dead paslode instead :laughing:

That oscillating multi tool is next on my list...gotta find an excuse for it. Though it will likely have to wait for a week or two... maybe my 'dad' or 'sister' will 'buy' it as a gift?


----------



## PrestigeR&D

I so badly am jonesing for a holtzher 1265 panel saw.....ahhhhh 

Ripping AND crosscuts.....next on my "in my possession" list,,,,


What a beautiful and precise machine.......:thumbsup:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

A&E Exteriors said:


> Can you guys change your tapatalk signatures please. ..I am losing track of who is saying what and it hurts my head. Plus I know you all are more creative than that
> 
> Thanks...carry on


I though it looked cool so I copyed and pasted it:blink:




Sent from the CT Android App


----------



## CanningCustom

Mine phone doesnt show any way to change. Only option I see is not post the tapatalk thing at all. I always seem to forget to uncheck it 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Rustbucket

CanningCustom said:


> Mine phone doesnt show any way to change. Only option I see is not post the tapatalk thing at all. I always seem to forget to uncheck it Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


On the bottom right of the screen, press "more", then "settings". From there you can edit the signature or turn it off all together.


----------



## Rustbucket

Rustbucket said:


> On the bottom right of the screen, press "more", then "settings". From there you can edit the signature or turn it off all together.


Forgot to say that in the "Settings" you need to push the "Forum Posting Options" button to get to where you can turn off or edit the signature.


----------



## loneframer

Picked up one of these for some piling work. I can't justify the big boy model with the 20" bar, nor can I hold it sideways at chest level for several hours on end.:no:


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

loneframer said:


> Picked up one of these for some piling work. I can't justify the big boy model with the 20" bar, *nor can I hold it sideways at chest level for several hours on end*.:no:


Change your name to - Loneframerette :laughing:


----------



## pzeiler

Spencer said:


> I could sit here and write for an hour about all the features that this has that outweigh a shaper. If you watch some of the vids on youtube you'll understand.
> 
> The biggest key to the system are MICRO ADJUSTMENT, REPEATABILITY, and most importantly SPEED OF ADJUSTMENT.


Amateur.....must've been his first day on the job, huh?


----------



## loneframer

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Change your name to - Loneframerette :laughing:


:blink::sad::laughing:


----------



## brhokel606

Here's my new toy for the day...I gotta stop soon!


----------



## brhokel606

So, I might have a problem... I just can't seem to help myself lately and just felt I needed a new one. So I bought a new one

It doesn't help that my local supplier knows me, they took a hundred bucks off and who can say no to a free hundred dollars, because that's how it works right?


----------



## pzeiler

brhokel606 said:


> So, I might have a problem... I just can't seem to help myself lately and just felt I needed a new one. So I bought a new one
> 
> It doesn't help that my local supplier knows me, they took a hundred bucks off and who can say no to a free hundred dollars, because that's how it works right?


They took a hundred bucks off, so the way I see it, you actually MADE money on the deal.


----------



## brhokel606

pzeiler said:


> They took a hundred bucks off, so the way I see it, you actually MADE money on the deal.


Thanks, tht is exactly what I was thinking :thumbsup:


----------



## CanningCustom

pzeiler said:


> They took a hundred bucks off, so the way I see it, you actually MADE money on the deal.


you are quite the enabler there aren't you lol


----------



## Designed2Fail

brhokel606 said:


> So, I might have a problem... I just can't seem to help myself lately and just felt I needed a new one. So I bought a new one
> 
> It doesn't help that my local supplier knows me, they took a hundred bucks off and who can say no to a free hundred dollars, because that's how it works right?


That hundred dollars will buy a nice diamond or steel blade to put on it. They might give you a deal on the saw but they get you with consumables.


----------



## PrestigeR&D

Yes Steven.....


Like a new born butterfly........:laughing:


You have to admit..98, .86% ..something around there...that kind of drop......holy crap.....

I am just being me.....


(Ducking while objects are thrown at me)


----------



## Rustbucket

When Lowes want to get rid of something, they blow them out! I got some great deals on Stabilator levels some time ago, and recently bought a Rockwell Jawhorse for $39. I don't think the price drop had anything to do with the quality of the tool, but rather the limited market for that tool. They didn't want them sitting on the shelf for weeks when they could use that space for something that actually has a turnover.


----------



## Walraven

PrestigeR&D said:


> You may as well throw those out........according to having these.....
> 
> 
> The hyperlink I posted - these are "special squares" they are actually square and everything else being made is "not square"..
> 
> Every time I see a square I think of this: http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/169-00-18-square-137032/
> 
> 
> All kidding aside....some not....
> 
> Nice buy....I have the same..:thumbsup: and I was blown away that they were actually square....:blink: Imagine that,,,,:blink:
> 
> 
> $169.00....... Bite me........
> 
> 
> JMPOV,


$169 you must be joking me wall ornament imo


----------



## m1911

PrestigeR&D said:


> $129.00- $17.00........:blink:
> 
> 
> Sign should say " get them the hell out of here".......
> 
> 
> That's a pretty sharp drop.....:blink: makes you wonder,,,?
> 
> 
> Chiajunk........


Lowe's does that. It has nothing to do with the quality of the tool. They discontinue stuff all the time. I've gotten stuff for huge discounts like that, and clearance prices vary from store to store, must be up to the manager of the particular store...


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

That model has been about since I bought my rotary laser. I was gonna buy it until I read reviews that it was crap. They have had an updated version of it out for a while now. Hopefully it gets better reviews.


----------



## TimelessQuality

PrestigeR&D said:


> Yes Steven.....


Hey! That name is reserved for my mom...whenever I did something really bad.


----------



## woodworkbykirk

the milwaukee m12 bare multi tool i ordered came today.. i have 7 batteries for my drills and hoodie.... plus my corded bosch is about to die


----------



## kambrooks

woodworkbykirk said:


> the milwaukee m12 bare multi tool i ordered came today.. i have 7 batteries for my drills and hoodie.... plus my corded bosch is about to die


It's a great little tool to have!


----------



## jaydee

I couldn't fight the new tool demon today.:devil2:

went to supply house for multi master blades.

forgot the blades  but bought these..:thumbup:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

jaydee said:


> I couldn't fight the new tool demon today.:devil2: went to supply house for multi master blades. forgot the blades  but bought these..:thumbup:


You must be related to the hulk being able to lift that saw up there. Selling mine this weekend to a guy.


----------



## jaydee

BCConstruction said:


> Selling mine this weekend to a guy.


I wanted the best quality I could afford.
Tried, makia, Dewalt,, and Ridgid
didn't last,stay accurate.
This is to be ONLY for trim and finish, 

I hope you liked it, Are you selling because of it's weight or ?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

jaydee said:


> I wanted the best quality I could afford.
> Tried, makia, Dewalt,, and Ridgid
> didn't last,stay accurate.
> This is to be ONLY for trim and finish,
> 
> I hope you liked it, Are you selling because of it's weight or ?


Yeah i have had it up for sale for about a year. Had a lot of test pilots but as soon as they tried to move it they said to hell with that. 

it would be a ok saw in a fixed position but moving it around is awkward as hell. if it had a decent laser i may have kept it as a beater but there's just too many down points to that saw. Not trying to burst ya bubble. I would go back to my makita 1013FL in a heart beat if i could even with the lack of capacity. There's also a lot of deflection in the bosch. Ok it aint no kapex but the deflection is pretty poor.


----------



## jaydee

BCC
so give my the heads up on the down point.
#1 weight
#2 hard to move.
#3 no laser 

anything serious ? 

deflection with a 10" or 12"

what type of blade.

what's the asking price of your used.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

jaydee said:


> BCC so give my the heads up on the down point. #1 weight #2 hard to move. #3 no laser anything serious ? deflection with a 10" or 12" what type of blade. what's the asking price of your used.


1.weight
2.hard to get through finished spaces 
3.no laser 
4.deflection on the 12" with stock blade
5.massive kick on (no soft start)
6.piss poor bevel adjustment
7.poor capacities on certain cuts
8.did I say weight


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Oh yeah I was asking $400 at one point with the stand and saw. No one left with it at that price. I ended up putting it back on for $550 for both and said no test pilots and explained to everyone the weight of the saw. One guy a a week ago wanted it after all that. It leaves tomorrow hopefully if it don't break his back.


----------



## jaydee

OK then ,
So what your saying is It really IS a great saw.


----------



## PrestigeR&D

kept it as a beater....:laughing: your hilarious...its no "beater-IMO..

yes it is a nice saw...I have my negatives about it.....

as with anything.......


Cult like atmosphere...............


----------



## Leo G

I like mine.


----------



## jaydee

I have to keep it. I already threw out the box.

I'm hiding it from my wife for now. 
I put in next to the Vacuum,
she'll never see it.


----------



## PrestigeR&D

I guess everything I have been cutting with it is all F"cked up.....:blink:


OMG.....


----------



## Leo G

Is the Metabo a 2 handed sander like the rotex?


----------



## blackbear

It's very well balanced I can control with one hand. You can really hog off material in aggressive mode. Made in germany and I think I paid 190. Can't go wrong


----------



## Calidecks

jaydee said:


> I have to keep it. I already threw out the box.
> 
> I'm hiding it from my wife for now.
> I put in next to the Vacuum,
> she'll never see it.










PrestigeR&D said:


> I have to say something - off topic of the Bosch. My driver "Milwaukie" M18 was acting funny. Very slow... and getting worse. So I dropped it off to the service center at Dival Safety at 9;00am. It was finished by 1:30 .... Not only did they replace the brushes-(4) but the entire case and new slip lock.......the thing looks brand new.....
> 
> 
> Something to say about service......:thumbsup: all under warranty....
> 
> 
> 
> It's tool month for me...I am jumping up to the Milwaukie fuel line and splurging on the Domino 500 with the sustainer full of bits and domi's.....
> 
> 
> This giant sucking sound from my business account is going to begin about 1;00pm tomorrow.......
> 
> I am excited about it....
> 
> I was going to get the 700 but that is for larger work......cool machine though...:thumbsup: I wish I could use the 500's dominoes with the 700.....if I could I would jump on the 700 .....but....


I am heavily invested in the fuel line, let me tell you they are very good tools. The power is a huge difference. What really stood out the most was the fuel sawzall. I don't even carry my corded one anymore. 

Sent from my SM-T520 using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi

PrestigeR&D said:


> Do you have the 700? tried these......
> 
> So I can use the 500 cutters....and everything fits and mills as precisely as it should with the 500....?
> 
> that's one thing I dislike about Festool...proprietary...know what I mean? just urkes me...
> 
> Thank you for the help:thumbsup:


Use the CMT cutters. About half the cost and longer life. 

Order an extra 5 mm cutter, odds are you'll break one. 

Tom


----------



## PrestigeR&D

I think I'm just going to get the 500. Seems like it will be a pain to switch over . I don't plan on making doors or bed frames - anything large. It is nice to know you can convert it if you do have the 700.


Thanks for the info....:thumbsup:

I was scanning through ebay and found this Oliver 260- what a cream puff....http://www.ebay.com/itm/Oliver-260-...117?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c40ef8085


----------



## overanalyze

PrestigeR&D said:


> I think I'm just going to get the 500. Seems like it will be a pain to switch over . I don't plan on making doors or bed frames - anything large. It is nice to know you can convert it if you do have the 700.
> 
> Thanks for the info....:thumbsup:
> 
> I was scanning through ebay and found this Oliver 260- what a cream puff....http://www.ebay.com/itm/Oliver-260-saw-with-sliding-table-/121348522117?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c40ef8085


I did the 500 a few weeks ago and have been using it in a built it and on som exterior trim and have been very pleased. That work has been with 5&6 mm dominos. The 10's seem huge so I think it will suit my needs fine.


----------



## john5mt

Fell off the wagon this week
Dove head first into systainers and finally got the duplex then my amazon order decided to arrive


----------



## Diamond D.

Didn't even feel guilty about. 









D.


----------



## Youngin'

I had a chance to use my new senco 18ga fusion. Never understood how what people meant when they said how much different it feels from a paslode till I got to try it myself. The safety is kinda weird and the recoil takes getting used to but I love the lack of exhaust and the bump fire. 

I'll have to take care not to leave it in the cold and I know some have had battery issues with them. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## kambrooks

Californiadecks said:


> I am heavily invested in the fuel line, let me tell you they are very good tools. The power is a huge difference. What really stood out the most was the fuel sawzall. I don't even carry my corded one anymore. Sent from my SM-T520 using Tapatalk


Glad you got one! Isn't that thing sweet!!?


----------



## Calidecks

kambrooks said:


> Glad you got one! Isn't that thing sweet!!?


 I couldn't resist, it's an awesome tool. The joist hook is an added bonus.

Thanks for pushing me off the fence. :laughing:

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## CanningCustom

Californiadecks said:


> I couldn't resist, it's an awesome tool. The joist hook is an added bonus.
> 
> Thanks for pushing me off the fence. :laughing:
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


What tool was it? I am too lazy to scan back


----------



## PrestigeR&D

overanalyze said:


> I did the 500 a few weeks ago and have been using it in a built it and on som exterior trim and have been very pleased. That work has been with 5&6 mm dominos. The 10's seem huge so I think it will suit my needs fine.


Is there a manual that is supposed to come with the DF 500.....:blink:


Am I supposed to figure this thing out on my own....:blink: seems rather odd.....:blink:

Just wondering....because I looked inside , under the tray,,,,,keep thinking of the Rockler sales reps shoving doughnuts in their pie face.....bad vibes are a happening


Something's missing......:blink:


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Its not much of one.


----------



## CarrPainting

Well I fell of the wagon as well...

my 3rd dewalt 18v battery died, down to two batteries... so while at HD today buying charcoal i bought the 18v ryobi one + set, two batteries, a charger and a drill, and impact with a spiffy soft case for $100. Also got a ryobi snake camera for $70 cause it was 'open box' 

now my 3 cordless dewalts, the cordless light, 3 chargers and 2 batteries goes on craigslist for $160...


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Only thing I got this week was a 30" jointer.


----------



## overanalyze

PrestigeR&D said:


> Is there a manual that is supposed to come with the DF 500.....:blink:
> 
> Am I supposed to figure this thing out on my own....:blink: seems rather odd.....:blink:
> 
> Just wondering....because I looked inside , under the tray,,,,,keep thinking of the Rockler sales reps shoving doughnuts in their pie face.....bad vibes are a happening
> 
> Something's missing......:blink:


The manual is lack luster. Spend some time on YouTube. Check out half inch shy's videos. Very informative. They helped me prevent a lot of rookie mistakes. Also there is a supplemental manual out.

www.festoolusa.com/media/pdf/domino_df_500.pdf


----------



## PrestigeR&D

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Only thing I got this week was a 30" jointer.


Get out!......a 30.... 

you have to throw some pics up D,,,,,,,,


At least I hope you will.....



So D- what is up with the manual,,,,are you telling me there isn't one....:blink: .....seriously..... 

I am not saying it isn't self explanatory, I have already used it before ...but.....:blink:

Like the sustainers by the way ....:clap: Very cool....... Do they come in Oliver green......:whistling..:laughing:


----------



## PrestigeR&D

overanalyze said:


> The manual is lack luster. Spend some time on YouTube. Check out half inch shy's videos. Very informative. They helped me prevent a lot of rookie mistakes. Also there is a supplemental manual out.
> 
> www.festoolusa.com/media/pdf/domino_df_500.pdf


Manual......What manual,,.....:blink:

Youtube....

Yea, that's what I figured....

It's rather bizarr - a machine with no instructions....:blink: I am blown away about that......:blink:


----------



## Leo G

PrestigeR&D said:


> Get out!......a 30....
> 
> you have to throw some pics up D,,,,,,,,
> 
> 
> At least I hope you will.....
> 
> 
> 
> So D- what is up with the manual,,,,are you telling me there isn't one....:blink: .....seriously.....
> 
> I am not saying it isn't self explanatory, I have already used it before ...but.....:blink:
> 
> Like the sustainers by the way ....:clap: Very cool....... Do they come in Oliver green......:whistling..:laughing:


Where the heck you been B?


----------



## TRMolnar

CarrPainting said:


> hey women dont come with instructions either... :whistling:laughing:


It'd be impossible to write, Someone would have to understand how they operate first...


----------



## Rustbucket

TRMolnar said:


> It'd be impossible to write, Someone would have to understand how they operate first...


Plus, the first volume alone would fill every presidential library in the country, if they could find somebody to understand them.


----------



## Diamond D.

Just an expendable I picked up...











Needed to mitre some pre-finished cherry crown, cleanly.

Felt good after some clean cuts, that this wasn't just a frivolous purchase. 


D.


----------



## CanningCustom

Diamond D. said:


> Just an expendable I picked up...
> 
> 
> View attachment 113178
> 
> 
> 
> Needed to mitre some pre-finished cherry crown, cleanly.
> 
> Felt good after some clean cuts, that this wasn't just a frivolous purchase.
> 
> 
> D.


I have that in my makita  no need to feel guilty when you see that cut


----------



## Calidecks

PrestigeR&D said:


> I tried the fuel driver & drill combo Kit over at Dival Safety......very well built and designed driver.....,makes a huge difference when you can actually try different makes and models out....I am very happy with the quality milwalkie is putting out.....IMO
> 
> 
> Getting ready to spurge ......love the power settings most of all....and "brushless" ......,must be a small voltage 3ph DC.....don't know what's else to think..:blink:
> 
> 
> Nice driver!
> 
> :thumbup:


There are many times I'm putting in smaller screws and I know the power of these impacts can snap the heads off. Having that power setting I believe will be useful. :thumbsup:

Sent from my SM-T520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

CarrPainting said:


> hey women dont come with instructions either... :whistling:laughing:


Yea but the little blond roofer lady posted the instructions on here but some one took em down:blink: it was very insightful and detailed:jester: 

It was also very funny!:laughing:
If you miss it you missed a good one!
Not all is lost:no: it could end up in your PM box:blink:


----------



## Agility

BCConstruction said:


> You must be related to the hulk being able to lift that saw up there. Selling mine this weekend to a guy.


I lifted mine onto its gravity-rise stand and never had to lift it again.

It's true, though, the stock blade is junk.


----------



## overanalyze

Got this for finish work and for when I do graphics installations. Works great.

It's the Occi 5&1


----------



## Needles

Walking through lowes and seen they had the blue hawk saw horse 2pk in stock. Had to buy another set. The set I bought last year is still kicking. got these for the time when I need two sets or a quick and dirty miter saw stand.


----------



## Agility

overanalyze said:


> Got this for finish work and for when I do graphics installations. Works great. It's the Occi 5&1


I've been thinking about that one too. Any complaints?


----------



## jr1990

just found this thread.....wow. Such a strong community. This week i went to get materials for a couple of jobs....ended up buying a new Stanley MAX tape, stabila torpedo level, waiting on my new nailbags arriving from the US, quad cutter drill bits, 150mm impact screw bits, ratchet stubby driver, gloves and work trousers. Didn't need any of it. Actually that's a lie, i did, trying to lighten mu toolbelt so all this stuff aids in that purpose........at least that's what i told my girl......


----------



## Leo G

Pics or it never happened...:whistling


----------



## jr1990

Oh and i also picked up a new snickers hoody from my local ARCO on sale, £65 down to £19!! Don't know what that is in dollars sorry. ARCO is a chain that sells mostly workwear, at ridiculously high prices, so was pretty happy with that, think Snickers is Skillers in the states?? 
my name is jareth and i am a toolaholic.


----------



## jr1990

Just grabbed a cheapy silverline Stanley knife for £4 that comes with a sheath not unlike an occi tool shield.....also had a call from a supplier in England that will have to bones in stock again as of next week!!!!! Next major splurge!! For all UK tradesmen, see thannettools
.com


----------



## overanalyze

Agility said:


> I've been thinking about that one too. Any complaints?


None yet. I have been using it this week for trim and cabinetry. It has my 16' tape, hammer, nail set, small chisel, and combo square. Its great.


----------



## Needles

jr1990 said:


> Oh and i also picked up a new snickers hoody from my local ARCO on sale, £65 down to £19!! Don't know what that is in dollars sorry. ARCO is a chain that sells mostly workwear, at ridiculously high prices, so was pretty happy with that, think Snickers is Skillers in the states??
> my name is jareth and i am a toolaholic.


Skiller stopped importing to the North American continent. The only snickers I am getting at the ARCO(gas station) is the candy bar around these parts.


----------



## jr1990

Needles said:


> Skiller stopped importing to the North American continent. The only snickers I am getting at the ARCO(gas station) is the candy bar around these parts.


That's gutting cause ive tried a few manufacturers and snickers is still second to none for fit and quality.


----------



## BBuild

jr1990 said:


> That's gutting cause ive tried a few manufacturers and snickers is still second to none for fit and quality.


I've never seen snickers or skillers in person but I can say that my Bjornklader pants are levels above Blaklader's. The fit, knee pad placement, and utility pockets are much better on the Bkornk's.


----------



## jr1990

Just had a look online, those are very similar to the snickers line of trousers, very useful and well thought out pockets, and something called a 'twisted knee' leg cut, which is nowhere as bad as it sounds lol, basically means if you chuck knee pads in them they stay over the front of your knees when u kneel down instead of half way round your leg like some other cheaper brands ive tried.


----------



## jr1990

Grabbed a set of 6" channelock grips today for £10 for my nailbag, weigh very little and already used them a load tightening plastic conduit fittings and changing blades on the wall chaser, pretty pleased.


----------



## Calidecks

chewy said:


> I didnt know Milwaukee made a blower.


It's surprisingly powerful as well. 

Sent from my SM-T520 using Tapatalk


----------



## m1911

Californiadecks said:


> It's surprisingly powerful as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T520 using Tapatalk


that would come in real handy for RRP work and blowing the lead dust out of my HEPA filters. :laughing:


----------



## Calidecks

m1911 said:


> that would come in real handy for RRP work and blowing the lead dust out of my HEPA filters. :laughing:


Hell yeah, you save a lot of money that way. Lol

Sent from my SM-T520 using Tapatalk


----------



## TRMolnar

Californiadecks said:


> Got some new stuff this week Sent from my SM-T520 using Tapatalk


That charger is awesome! Will it still fast charge all at once?


----------



## mikeharold

The blower is great! Makes clean up a lot quicker and easier. The charger though I would say is where they dropped the ball. It's a sequential charger, meaning it only charges one at a time. Not their best idea.


----------



## brhokel606

I have a foam gun from doing ICF block, don't remember the brand but was cheaper than the Great Stuff ones. I have 3 great stuff #14 guns and had also purchased the #13, the 13 was junk. The #14 are good, actually real good, just expensive as hell and I can not tell a big difference between those and the 1 I have for ICF glue except the Great Stuff one are easier to find at the store.


----------



## brhokel606

m1911 said:


> that would come in real handy for RRP work and blowing the lead dust out of my HEPA filters. :laughing:


BTW, you know that blowing out filters ruins them right? It breaks the fibers and opens them up to allow larger particles through. Its easier and cheaper but not good for filters from what I'm told. Just FYI


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

brhokel606 said:


> BTW, you know that blowing out filters ruins them right? It breaks the fibers and opens them up to allow larger particles through. Its easier and cheaper but not good for filters from what I'm told. Just FYI


It's ok as long as its not high pressure. Them blowers put out far less CFM and pressures so it won't hurt the filter. The vacuum its self would put more pressure one the filter than that blower would. I blow mine out with my compressor but not right up 1" from the filter. But mines not a HEPA filter anyway and only used for drywall dust so not a big deal even if I do open the filter mesh a bit.


----------



## Inner10

BCConstruction said:


> It's ok as long as its not high pressure. Them blowers put out far less CFM and pressures so it won't hurt the filter. The vacuum its self would put more pressure one the filter than that blower would. I blow mine out with my compressor but not right up 1" from the filter. But mines not a HEPA filter anyway and only used for drywall dust so not a big deal even if I do open the filter mesh a bit.


That must be messy, I suck mine out with another shop vac.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Inner10 said:


> That must be messy, I suck mine out with another shop vac.


Oh it is. I never do it at customers place. Normally in my back yard. I knock 99% of the dust out then blow the rest out. I once tried without knocking the compacted dust out and it looked like someone set off 20 smoke bombs down my road lol.


----------



## Needles

jr1990 said:


> Looks good as well, is there the ability to add extra pouches like the snickers one?


Not that I know of. But they come with two pouches. I haven't seen any local. Just online from a place about 200 miles away. A bit more pricey upfront than what Skillers sold for but the Serpa has the accessories.


----------



## overanalyze

Inner10 said:


> That must be messy, I suck mine out with another shop vac.


Lol...and then use another shop vac to clean that filter...when does the madness end...


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

overanalyze said:


> Lol...and then use another shop vac to clean that filter...when does the madness end...


:laughing: i didnt think about that. I can picture him there all day now going from one vac to the other trying to get the filters clean :laughing:


----------



## Calidecks

mikeharold said:


> The blower is great! Makes clean up a lot quicker and easier. The charger though I would say is where they dropped the ball. It's a sequential charger, meaning it only charges one at a time. Not their best idea.


I don't think anyone makes a charger, that chargers all at once. They get to hot. Ive never needed it to charger all at the same time anyway. The whole idea is that you don't have a ton of chargers or have to keep exchanging batteries.

Sent from my SM-T520 using Tapatalk


----------



## CanningCustom

Californiadecks said:


> I don't think anyone makes a charger, that chargers all at once. They get to hot. Ive never needed it to charger all at the same time anyway. The whole idea is that you don't have a ton of chargers or have to keep exchanging batteries.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T520 using Tapatalk


I would love to get the makita 4 port charger. I've only seen it once and thought I'd sleep on it. Man what a stupid moment that was.


----------



## ShadowLynx

overanalyze said:


> Lol...and then use another shop vac to clean that filter...when does the madness end...


Why don't you just hose it down with water? I keep a pair of cleanstream around and switch to the clean one while one is drying. The filters are rated for wet pick up so the water wont hurt it. The water dissolves the smallest particles that won't have enough mass to be shaken out and requires much less pressure to clean the filter material than an air stream. been doing it for weeks and both filters are fine.:thumbup:

You can clean a filter in the backyard with a hose in 3 mins and no dust cloud either.


----------



## Inner10

ShadowLynx said:


> Why don't you just hose it down with water? I keep a pair of cleanstream around and switch to the clean one while one is drying. The filters are rated for wet pick up so the water wont hurt it. The water dissolves the smallest particles that won't have enough mass to be shaken out and requires much less pressure to clean the filter material than an air stream. been doing it for weeks and both filters are fine.:thumbup:
> 
> You can clean a filter in the backyard with a hose in 3 mins and no dust cloud either.


I did that once and it turned the filter hard as concrete.


----------



## RobertCDF

CanningCustom said:


> I would love to get the makita 4 port charger. I've only seen it once and thought I'd sleep on it. Man what a stupid moment that was.


That's also sequential, 1 at a time. I have a bank of 3 chargers in my trailer and I keep a bucket for the charged batteries, as soon as 2 or 3 are dead they go on the charger and then in the bucket so we never run out of batteries.


----------



## hammer7896

RobertCDF said:


> That's also sequential, 1 at a time. I have a bank of 3 chargers in my trailer and I keep a bucket for the charged batteries, as soon as 2 or 3 are dead they go on the charger and then in the bucket so we never run out of batteries.


Actually the Makita charges two batteries at a time, 1& 3 then 2&4 , each set takes an hour to charge if dead


----------



## brhokel606

I do the same thing with the bucket. I have a bag that when they are charged they all sit in there and then a bucket right next to the Chargers when they're dead they go in the bucket to show that they need charged, once there charged then they go back in the bag. That way I know what ones are charged and what ones are not. I probably have between the different tools 30 batteries , so mixing them up could to be very easy if I don't be careful. OCD rears it ugly head again!


----------



## RobertCDF

hammer7896 said:


> Actually the Makita charges two batteries at a time, 1& 3 then 2&4 , each set takes an hour to charge if dead


Essentially the same thing as sequential charging. Standard makita chargers charge in 30 minutes, or 2 in 1 hour, or in my case 3 in 30 minutes (I have 4 or 5 other chargers if I really wanted to charge a bunch at once).


----------



## Calidecks

doesn't matter how long it takes to charge them if you have plenty of batteries. I put all mine on the charger at night and never need all 7 the next day. 

Sent from my SM-T520 using Tapatalk


----------



## chewy

Bargain Bin at Bunnings... Ive been eyeing the Tajima version also.


----------



## Inner10

Californiadecks said:


> doesn't matter how long it takes to charge them if you have plenty of batteries. I put all mine on the charger at night and never need all 7 the next day.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T520 using Tapatalk


You can't tell me there wasn't a day in your life where all 7 batteries were dead. I seriously can't be the only one. :laughing:


----------



## mikeharold

Californiadecks said:


> I don't think anyone makes a charger, that chargers all at once. They get to hot. Ive never needed it to charger all at the same time anyway. The whole idea is that you don't have a ton of chargers or have to keep exchanging batteries.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T520 using Tapatalk


DeWalt made one that charged 2 batteries at the same time. Not sure why no one else is offering at least that up. You can't tell me that they can't make a charger that charges more than a couple batteries at a time because it gets too hot. With the technology we have these days, they can't cool a simple battery charger?! We use Litium Plolymer and Lithuim ion batteries for R/C and I can charge 2 packs on a high charge rate at once and the charger has a cooling fan. We can charge the lithuim ions at a much higher rate than what they are letting us charge them for our tools without issue. It can and is being done, just not for the tool world. Think it has to do with liability in some way. It always does. It's just lame to know what can be done and see what they aren't offering us in the "professional world".


----------



## Pitto

chewy said:


> Bargain Bin at Bunnings... Ive been eyeing the Tajima version also.


noice. they look alright


----------



## m1911

brhokel606 said:


> BTW, you know that blowing out filters ruins them right?* It breaks the fibers and opens them up to allow larger particles through*. Its easier and cheaper but not good for filters from what I'm told. Just FYI


perfect, even better for RRP. :laughing:


----------



## Inner10

mikeharold said:


> DeWalt made one that charged 2 batteries at the same time. Not sure why no one else is offering at least that up. You can't tell me that they can't make a charger that charges more than a couple batteries at a time because it gets too hot. With the technology we have these days, they can't cool a simple battery charger?! We use Litium Plolymer and Lithuim ion batteries for R/C and I can charge 2 packs on a high charge rate at once and the charger has a cooling fan. We can charge the lithuim ions at a much higher rate than what they are letting us charge them for our tools without issue. It can and is being done, just not for the tool world. Think it has to do with liability in some way. It always does. It's just lame to know what can be done and see what they aren't offering us in the "professional world".


Meh, just screw a few chargers to a board and slap a power bar on there.

If you really want a charger there are "universal" ones available:

http://www.10ctech.com/crewcharge.html


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

I think its more to do with the required amps. The Makita is charging at 2c on a 3ah pack. A quad version of that will be pulling around 24amps. My last charger around them amps cost about $100 plus the 4 bay charger. it would end up being a $300 charger by the end of the build.


----------



## FramingPro

jaydee said:


> I couldn't fight the new tool demon today.:devil2:
> 
> went to supply house for multi master blades.
> 
> forgot the blades  but bought these..:thumbup:


I have been eyeing that saw :whistling


----------



## Tylerwalker32

Haven't posted lately, been on a tool buying spree, got the max nailer for half off because it was the display model, needed to geko grips for a siding job, sold my old track saw and got the new model.


----------



## dkillianjr

Tylerwalker32 said:


> Haven't posted lately, been on a tool buying spree, got the max nailer for half off because it was the display model, needed to geko grips for a siding job, sold my old track saw and got the new model.


You are gonna love those gekos. I bought a set for the last hardie job I did. They are some much nicer than the homemade jigs I built. They are a necessity for working solo.


Dave


----------



## Tylerwalker32

dkillianjr said:


> You are gonna love those gekos. I bought a set for the last hardie job I did. They are some much nicer than the homemade jigs I built. They are a necessity for working solo. Dave


already do. Just finished three gables on a house, saved so much time, my buddy cut for me as I installed all the siding solo


----------



## Moze

This week was a good haul for tools...


----------



## Unger.const

Tylerwalker32 said:


> Haven't posted lately, been on a tool buying spree, got the max nailer for half off because it was the display model, needed to geko grips for a siding job, sold my old track saw and got the new model.


How do you like that suspenda vest?


----------



## Tylerwalker32

Unger.const said:


> How do you like that suspenda vest?


 I use it primarily for trim work, and siding. It take a some getting used to and the weight in your shoulders, I'm likening it more now that I've evened it out with bags on both sides.


----------



## Inner10

Moze said:


> This week was a good haul for tools...


Moze I want a review on that dust buster!


----------



## Moze

Inner10 said:


> Moze I want a review on that dust buster!


Here's a quickie:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Nice review! Is the filter in the DeWalt new or even clean? Are both the batteries fully charged?


----------



## Moze

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Nice review! Is the filter in the DeWalt new or even clean? Are both the batteries fully charged?


I banged the DeWalt filter off prior to the video. Both batteries were fully charged. The only great plus would be if the Bosch could also be used as a wet vac.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

That don't work too bad for a cordless. Does it come with a bracket so the vac can be mounted to a wall?


----------



## Moze

BCConstruction said:


> That don't work too bad for a cordless. Does it come with a bracket so the vac can be mounted to a wall?


Not that I recall, but it has that wrist strap which you could just hang on a hook. It's really lightweight.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Its a close call between this and the Makita. The Makita does turn into a blower though too which is nice and being able to connect it to tools with dust extraction would be nice. Think in gonna stay with the Makita for now. 

If that Bosch had a bracket though I prob would have been sold.


----------



## BBuild

BCConstruction said:


> Its a close call between this and the Makita. The Makita does turn into a blower though too which is nice and being able to connect it to tools with dust extraction would be nice. Think in gonna stay with the Makita for now.
> 
> If that Bosch had a bracket though I prob would have been sold.


The makita dust buster turns into a blower? I have both the Lxt vac and the leaf blower, actually 2 of each and didn't know the vac turned into a blower. I know the blower can work as a vac if you buy the bag to go on the outlet port.


----------



## Moze

BCConstruction said:


> Its a close call between this and the Makita. The Makita does turn into a blower though too which is nice and being able to connect it to tools with dust extraction would be nice. Think in gonna stay with the Makita for now.
> 
> If that Bosch had a bracket though I prob would have been sold.



Which Makita vac turns into a blower?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

This one


----------



## Moze

Cool - never have seen that one.


----------



## rex

I really don't get why that makita vac isn't available here. 

I'd buy it in a second if I could get two day shipping.


----------



## Needles

4 Bessey DuoKlamps They we on clearance so I had to buy them out. Sadly the k body's were sold out.


----------



## CanningCustom

rex said:


> I really don't get why that makita vac isn't available here.
> 
> I'd buy it in a second if I could get two day shipping.


Yep I want that one too


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

rex said:


> I really don't get why that makita vac isn't available here.
> 
> I'd buy it in a second if I could get two day shipping.





CanningCustom said:


> Yep I want that one too


Yuppp I want one too.:clap:


----------



## Rustbucket

Amazon.co.uk will usually ship to the US. If it's a Prime item it ships free. Might try there.


----------



## jaydee

So last week bought a Dewalt dwo85 laser.
Posted pictures before I even opened the box
Well bought the wrong one.
Didn't want a 3 dot laser, wanted line laser

Today my DW089 3-beam line laser showed up.

I feel better now, Need to buy something weekly

I'm sick, very, very sick, tool Dr. please help my sickness


----------



## Leo G

Go out and by some drill bits. It'll help the craving and won't bust your wallet. Just go in with blinders on. Those grinders are nearby.


----------



## asgoodasdead

random goodie box showed up at my door today. didn't use points or anything. so good.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

asgoodasdead said:


> random goodie box showed up at my door today. didn't use points or anything. so good.


Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeean Da dope:thumbsup:


----------



## rrk

HD and Amazon have the Dewalt 745 for $269
http://slickdeals.net/permadeal/121856/home-depot---dewalt-dw745-10-compact-job-site-table-saw


----------



## DmitriyZ

Bought this few days ago , love it!!!


----------



## Needles

jaydee said:


> Today my DW089 3-beam line laser showed up.
> 
> I feel better now, Need to buy something weekly
> 
> I'm sick, very, very sick, tool Dr. please help my sickness


Nice laser. That is the one I wanted. Err want. Future purchase. :laughing:


----------



## Needles

I have a total sickness. I bought a WallBoard texture hopper. Probably could of rented one but what is the fun of that?


----------



## PrestigeR&D

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Need to get an OD transmission in this thing so I can really go haul some iron.


Nice shot you took....:thumbsup: seriously.......!


There is something about the process of transporting and getting these nostalgic pieces of this era of production machinery in the shop....a feeling......it's like looking back in time (for me).....they are just so intriguing ....cool.....seriously bad ass machinery.........no thin tin walls,.....no chicom on it anywhere...meant to last a lifetime, and then some- .ahh.....what a great time it must have been back then to be working with and around these machines........

Thank god some of us appreciate them....


Now- where to put it...-:laughing:.....


----------



## QCCI

CanningCustom said:


> if you search milwaukee m12 10oz caulking gun it is the same


Maybe Albion engineered theirs. I have no idea and really not interested in searching it.


----------



## CanningCustom

QCCI said:


> Maybe Albion engineered theirs. I have no idea and really not interested in searching it.


No big deal man for some reason I felt the need to point it out.


----------



## Ohteah

My bulk caulk gun is an Albion, just pick up a 10 oz too. Pretty sure they had battery powered guns before any of the big tool brands.

They're top notch when it comes to anything caulk/dispensing. 

I'm curious to know how those work. Put me to work and post back.


----------



## Calidecks

mikeharold said:


> Just got my new Milwaukee led flood light today. It was a light week!


Tti has their mits in a lot things. I really like the fuel line so far. Some powerful tools. 






CanningCustom said:


> No big deal man for some reason I felt the need to point it out.




Sent from my SM-T520 using Tapatalk


----------



## QCCI

Ohteah said:


> My bulk caulk gun is an Albion, just pick up a 10 oz too. Pretty sure they had battery powered guns before any of the big tool brands. They're top notch when it comes to anything caulk/dispensing. I'm curious to know how those work. Put me to work and post back.


Yeah I'm pretty sure they engineered the first caulk gun ever. Been the industry leader ever since.

I'll let you know, I'm interested in seeing how they do as well. May get a few more


----------



## mikeharold

Most of the fuel stuff is fantastic. I have a lot of the Milwaukee cordless stuff and am nothing but happy. The rep was saying they are set to release 100 new tools this year. I'm really hoping for a cordless miter saw, planer, and sander. After that I will be done with the addiction, I swear......maybe........

Heard Milwaukee just bought empire levels too. They are going to own the tool market soon, literally, if no ones careful.


----------



## Calidecks

mikeharold said:


> Most of the fuel stuff is fantastic. I have a lot of the Milwaukee cordless stuff and am nothing but happy. The rep was saying they are set to release 100 new tools this year. I'm really hoping for a cordless miter saw, planer, and sander. After that I will be done with the addiction, I swear......maybe........
> 
> Heard Milwaukee just bought empire levels too. They are going to own the tool market soon, literally, if no ones careful.


I could use a cordless planer. I can't imagine that's not one of the 100 new releases. :thumbsup:

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeharold

That's what I'm hoping!


----------



## RobertCDF

Californiadecks said:


> I could use a cordless planer. I can't imagine that's not one of the 100 new releases. :thumbsup:
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


You wouldn't need that planer if your joists were straight and uniform.


----------



## mikeharold

Trex steel joists!! I want the planer for job hang door jobs and odds and ends.


----------



## jlsconstruction

I never use my planner, but that one time a year makes it worth it


----------



## Calidecks

RobertCDF said:


> You wouldn't need that planer if your joists were straight and uniform.


A point your worthy of making. :laughing: I straight edge all my decks. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## RobertCDF

mikeharold said:


> Trex steel joists!! I want the planer for job hang door jobs and odds and ends.


There's a better way... that trex doesn't want you to know about.


----------



## Needles

Here is a pic of some of the stuff I have bought in the last month.


----------



## caldoconsal

Used compressor died had to get one for tomo
Working on it at 1am


----------



## m1911

caldoconsal said:


> Used compressor died had to get one for tomo
> Working on it at 1am


I doubt that Husky will last a day... :blink:


----------



## caldoconsal

m1911 said:


> I doubt that Husky will last a day... :blink:


Well i hope more then a day ...... Keep you posted ...... What would you recomend?


----------



## asgoodasdead

m1911 said:


> I doubt that Husky will last a day... :blink:


it doesn't have to. Husky products are all warrantied and home depot really doesn't hassle you when you return it.


----------



## mobiledynamics

QCCI -

You're going to love the gun. I debated over the 18 versus 12. The 12 was lighter and did everything I needed in a LIGHTER package. I own all 3 tubes for that gun - qt, 10 and sausage


----------



## Brutus

Needles said:


> It has one. The stupid gun hook thing comes off and doubles as a bottle top popper.


Can always pick up one of these..

:laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

kambrooks said:


> I too, was blessed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 113776


Bro WTF that looks like a hundred bucks worth of tools? Was it your birthday?


----------



## tntframing

Pretty much addicted to Milwaukee m12 ****, just got a second drill , impact set. Love the jig saw and mini sawzall too.


----------



## caldoconsal

cant justify buying

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## Needles

Brutus said:


> Well... I fell off the wagon. And bought a green mitre saw
> 
> Among hand tools and a 1/4 sheet sander... today was this.
> 
> Listed at 85$ clearance.. talked to the guy in the store, dropped to 75$.
> 
> Nothing special. Enough for my side jobs. Now I gotta find or make a stand..


Nice score.

That thing cost less then a ryobi 10" I have from years ago.


----------



## Needles

Brutus said:


> Can always pick up one of these..
> 
> :laughing:


I just might :shifty:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

I found these a while back in woodcraft. $6ea


----------



## Brutus

BCConstruction said:


> I found these a while back in woodcraft. $6ea


Mine came with a multi bit screwdriver for 16$


----------



## Youngin'

Brutus said:


> Well... I fell off the wagon. And bought a green mitre saw
> 
> Among hand tools and a 1/4 sheet sander... today was this.
> 
> Listed at 85$ clearance.. talked to the guy in the store, dropped to 75$.
> 
> Nothing special. Enough for my side jobs. Now I gotta find or make a stand..


I have one of those saws. I love it for punch list stuff.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brutus

Needles said:


> Nice score.
> 
> That thing cost less then a ryobi 10" I have from years ago.


My buddy joked ''you pretty much bought a blade and got a free saw!''

Until I told him it only came with a 24 tooth blade... I'm going shopping tomorrow for some nice blades. 

The Ryobi 10'' goes for 130$ here


----------



## asevereid

I'm keeping my eyes open for a 10" saw now because my eighter just won't 'cut it' for everything I'd like it to do. 
Brutus, let me know how that saw works on the trim and decking end of things.


----------



## kambrooks

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Bro WTF that looks like a hundred bucks worth of tools? Was it your birthday?


Not until August. Maybe affirmative action...JK!

They were very generous.

Timeless, no it's just a standard diamond tile blade.


----------



## Needles

This is kind of a mini fix. Had to return the one I bought 36 days ago. One of the screws on the pressure plate came loose. Broke my last belt and ended up in the rear dust port. The nut could be up there too. Don't know couldn't find it and didn't want to mess with it.


----------



## Unger.const

Brutus said:


> Well... I fell off the wagon. And bought a green mitre saw
> 
> Among hand tools and a 1/4 sheet sander... today was this.
> 
> Listed at 85$ clearance.. talked to the guy in the store, dropped to 75$.
> 
> Nothing special. Enough for my side jobs. Now I gotta find or make a stand..


Got one of those a year ago. Put a wood/metal cutting blade on it. So either cutting 2x or metal angle iron or 2x4s with nails it doesn't beat up the big chop and is way lighter to drag around.


----------



## CanningCustom

I am just mad because the same store (different province) Brutus got it at is 20 mins away and $100 more.


----------



## kambrooks

Today's fix.


----------



## Brutus

CanningCustom said:


> I am just mad because the same store (different province) Brutus got it at is 20 mins away and $100 more.


Somedays my hungover walks around tools stores pay off.

I wouldn't have noticed the saw if my mum didn't call. I was about to go to the cash, and I didn't want to be on the phone paying for the fittings and bits I was picking up.. so I walked around a bit more and noticed it tucked away in the corner...haha


----------



## donerightwyo

Little better than 2 pts a post:laughing:


----------



## CanningCustom

Brutus said:


> Somedays my hungover walks around tools stores pay off.
> 
> I wouldn't have noticed the saw if my mum didn't call. I was about to go to the cash, and I didn't want to be on the phone paying for the fittings and bits I was picking up.. so I walked around a bit more and noticed it tucked away in the corner...haha


Ahhh ya still suck man lol


----------



## Calidecks

kambrooks said:


> View attachment 113914
> 
> 
> Today's fix.


Kam is that a milwaukee jigsaw, corded? The cordless milwaukee is a great saw.


----------



## Needles

mobiledynamics said:


> Ha, The Dewalts are the new Emglos ;-) Dewalt bought them out a couple years back


That's a O.G. Emglo note the US flag on it. :whistling :thumbsup:


----------



## asgoodasdead

Needles said:


> Think you would want something like this for framing?


we have a gas powered compressor like that with a Honda motor. usually what we use.


----------



## Needles

That is one thing I never liked listening to all day generators and gas powered compressors.


----------



## woodworkbykirk

bought this bad boy tonight..


----------



## tjbnwi

I have an original Emglo with a 5 hp. Honda on it for sale if any one local to Chicago wants it. 

Tom


----------



## pzeiler

My name is Pete, and I have a problem....


----------



## pzeiler

Oh yeah....and I forgot about these last week. Great deal at Sportsman's Choice. ..$70 something with shipping for an 8 piece greenlee set. I bought one...and how funny...they came with some having Home Depot tags on them. When I was actually adding up what I got for the price...i was floored and thought... "I'll buy 3 more and can offload em and make a few bucks!" In hindsight.... i should've kept my $. My time is better spent making money with my hands and brain, than peddling drill bits. Last time in HD I noticed they're not carrying these Greenlee bits anymore. They have the same thing in Klein. Probably a bulk sale of closeout bits to Sportsman's choice. Forgive me father for I have sinned...


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Leo G said:


> How do you abuse a compressor? It goes on, it goes off. Do you drop it off a truck or something?


I have a DeGlow compressor. It's been running hard for a long time now.
It has oil inside,,,I hope:blink: I take it apart sometimes and clean the carbon out.


----------



## Unger.const

Got the wife a new hair dryer. ........can't wait to use it in her when she walks through the door from her hair appointment. .......she'll love the surprise drying. .......stay tuned.......


----------



## jr1990

Bought an estwing ultra, 15oz...... Used it one day, still prefer my Cali framer. There goes £45......


----------



## pzeiler

EDIT: Got the bits from Sportsman's Guide.


----------



## asgoodasdead

jr1990 said:


> Bought an estwing ultra, 15oz...... Used it one day, still prefer my Cali framer. There goes £45......


yikes, that thing is $40US here. still overpriced.


----------



## brhokel606

Yeah, got this the other day and the box showed yesterday! Can't just let it roll around in the back of the trailer unprotected. Made 1 cut with it before picture and it cut like butter! So sweet


----------



## jr1990

asgoodasdead said:


> yikes, that thing is $40US here. still overpriced.


You guys get all the good deals. Everything here is so much dearer.


----------



## pzeiler

brhokel606 said:


> Yeah, got this the other day and the box showed yesterday! Can't just let it roll around in the back of the trailer unprotected. Made 1 cut with it before picture and it cut like butter! So sweet


That saw is nice, but the BOX..... oh MAN!!


----------



## schaefercs

First sip of the green kool-aid. Uh oh


----------



## QCCI

brhokel606 said:


> Yeah, got this the other day and the box showed yesterday! Can't just let it roll around in the back of the trailer unprotected. Made 1 cut with it before picture and it cut like butter! So sweet


I just got the same saw a few weeks ago. Where did you get the box?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

schaefercs said:


> First sip of the green kool-aid. Uh oh


Welcome to the rocky road lol


----------



## rrk

pzeiler said:


> Oh yeah....and I forgot about these last week. Great deal at Sportsman's Choice. ..$70 something with shipping for an 8 piece greenlee set. I bought one...and how funny...they came with some having Home Depot tags on them. When I was actually adding up what I got for the price...i was floored and thought... "I'll buy 3 more and can offload em and make a few bucks!" In hindsight.... i should've kept my $. My time is better spent making money with my hands and brain, than peddling drill bits. Last time in HD I noticed they're not carrying these Greenlee bits anymore. They have the same thing in Klein. Probably a bulk sale of closeout bits to Sportsman's choice. Forgive me father for I have sinned...


There is a reason they were so cheap, not many people need them.


----------



## Inner10

rrk said:


> There is a reason they were so cheap, not many people need them.


I have a variety of them, honestly I probably bust them out 4 times a year.


----------



## SectorSecurity

Inner10 said:


> I sent one through the side of a house and into the garden.
> 
> Boy oh boy they don't always go straight.
> 
> Although I took the cap off a 4x4 PT deck post and drilled the entire center of the post with one to run a wire, took a long time but worked well. I warned the client about my past history of the bits not driving perfectly straight first.


They now have a wooden ball which attaches to the shaft to keep the bit straight, forget where I saw it, will have to look it up.


----------



## baerconstructio

SectorSecurity said:


> They now have a wooden ball which attaches to the shaft to keep the bit straight, forget where I saw it, will have to look it up.


Ball... that attaches to shaft... to keep it straight!

Sorry, but I had to.


----------



## rrk

SectorSecurity said:


> They now have a wooden ball which attaches to the shaft to keep the bit straight, forget where I saw it, will have to look it up.


How would that work other than having a place to hold the bit?

Back in the day I was pretty good using one of those bits wiring a 144 unit garden apt complex for intercoms


----------



## chewy

rrk said:


> How would that work other than having a place to hold the bit?
> 
> Back in the day I was pretty good using one of those bits wiring a 144 unit garden apt complex for intercoms


It just goes in the hole your drilling from and aligns the bit onto the centre of the dwang.


----------



## EXO

Father's day gift :thumbup:


----------



## cashishift

EXO said:


> Father's day gift :thumbup:


Those things sound awesome.. was going to get one for a buddy of mine til I saw the price! 

I'll let him win one as a door prize, lol.


----------



## EXO

it really does, but I take it everywhere with me now so it was worth the $$


----------



## cashishift

EXO said:


> it really does, but I take it everywhere with me now so it was worth the $$


I have a Dewalt radio, I think my wife uses it as much as I do in the summer.. takes it to the lake, in the garden. Everywhere.


----------



## RobertCDF

I still think the Bosch is better, I've side by sided it with the Milwaukee and the Bosch is better by a long shot. However the Bluetooth is nice.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

EXO said:


> it really does, but I take it everywhere with me now so it was worth the $$


Exo do you do metal work?


----------



## brhokel606

It just sucks the Bosch does not have bluetooth! It sounds great, I like mine but don't use it because no bluetooth, I go with my bluetooth head phones, no cord to hook stuff! Like how they save my hearing but anyone can sneak up on me, don't like that part much.


----------



## RobertCDF

brhokel606 said:


> It just sucks the Bosch does not have bluetooth! It sounds great, I like mine but don't use it because no bluetooth, I go with my bluetooth head phones, no cord to hook stuff! Like how they save my hearing but anyone can sneak up on me, don't like that part much.


Dewalt has a universal Bluetooth coming out soon, I'm supposed to be getting one to try out, it should make the Bosch prefect.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

There are lot of Bluetooth dongles you can already add to the Bosch. The big problem though is range. Most of them top out at about. 20ft with line of sight. I put one on my Bosch about 3 years ago but because of range removed it. Now use airplay and range is 5x better. Only hassle is you can't run in cordless mode and use airplay at same time. Has to be plugged in.


----------



## brhokel606

Yeah I saw that DEWALT was coming out with one, I got notified of it a while ago. They say the battery should last 10 hours but the problem is you have to charge the battery all the time then. If it was all in one unit you wouldn't have to do that.

I know it seems petty to complain about charging another battery. But with Bluetooth headphones and all the different electronics it feels like all I do is charge stuff at night.


----------



## cashishift

BCConstruction said:


> There are lot of Bluetooth dongles you can already add to the Bosch. The big problem though is range. Most of them top out at about. 20ft with line of sight. I put one on my Bosch about 3 years ago but because of range removed it. Now use airplay and range is 5x better. Only hassle is you can't run in cordless mode and use airplay at same time. Has to be plugged in.


AirPlay with an iPhone should be even better with iOS 8.. no more network necessary


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

cashishift said:


> AirPlay with an iPhone should be even better with iOS 8.. no more network necessary


I don't need a network currently. Just an airport express for airplay capability. But yeah when ios8 comes out that will be nice for Apple TV.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

brhokel606 said:


> Yeah I saw that DEWALT was coming out with one, I got notified of it a while ago. They say the battery should last 10 hours but the problem is you have to charge the battery all the time then. If it was all in one unit you wouldn't have to do that. I know it seems petty to complain about charging another battery. But with Bluetooth headphones and all the different electronics it feels like all I do is charge stuff at night.


It probably charges from USB like the current ones so it could be left on the radio and charged when ever the radios plugged in.


----------



## RobertCDF

brhokel606 said:


> Yeah I saw that DEWALT was coming out with one, I got notified of it a while ago. They say the battery should last 10 hours but the problem is you have to charge the battery all the time then. If it was all in one unit you wouldn't have to do that.
> 
> I know it seems petty to complain about charging another battery. But with Bluetooth headphones and all the different electronics it feels like all I do is charge stuff at night.


I'm hoping that you could plug it into the usb on the Bosch and leave it plugged in while in the compartment. We'll see.


----------



## RobertCDF

BCConstruction said:


> There are lot of Bluetooth dongles you can already add to the Bosch. The big problem though is range. Most of them top out at about. 20ft with line of sight. I put one on my Bosch about 3 years ago but because of range removed it. Now use airplay and range is 5x better. Only hassle is you can't run in cordless mode and use airplay at same time. Has to be plugged in.


Yes but I'm never going to use the sh!tty iPhone.


----------



## cashishift

BCConstruction said:


> I don't need a network currently. Just an airport express for airplay capability. But yeah when ios8 comes out that will be nice for Apple TV.


I really wish.. and have told DeWalt this more than once.. they have a great product, just need to improve the tuner and build the different media input methods into the device. 

I've been trying to figure out how to build an airport express into my DeWalt Radio... have never tried. Need to find one that is old or broken....


----------



## aaron_a

I caved. Talked myself into before the sale ends.









Picked it up at rockler. Apparently they are getting out of the festool line and going to start stocking mafell


----------



## duburban

aaron_a said:


> I caved. Talked myself into before the sale ends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked it up at rockler. Apparently they are getting out of the festool line and going to start stocking mafell


I'm teetering on the edge of that also! Do you already have the 500?

The tenons alone are pricey!


----------



## PrestigeR&D

The system is WELL worth every dollar spent....

Personally, I bought the 500- , I don't plan on making doors, large furniture......

You can get the 700 to work like the 500 apparently, but it seamed like a big PITA to switch from one to the other.....



You will not be disappointed....and I am not a Festool junkie...:laughing:...


Very nice machine,:thumbsup:

JMPOV,


----------



## aaron_a

duburban said:


> I'm teetering on the edge of that also! Do you already have the 500?
> 
> The tenons alone are pricey!


No, I was debating between the two and decided to eventually just pick up the Seneca adapter.


----------



## aaron_a

PrestigeR&D said:


> The system is WELL worth every dollar spent....
> 
> Personally, I bought the 500- , I don't plan on making doors, large furniture......
> 
> You can get the 700 to work like the 500 apparently, but it seamed like a big PITA to switch from one to the other.....
> 
> 
> 
> You will not be disappointed....and I am not a Festool junkie...:laughing:...
> 
> 
> Very nice machine,:thumbsup:
> 
> JMPOV,


I remember your posts from when you picked it up. You seamed to have some reservations at first. This is my fourth festool purchase. Each time I pick one up, I freak out a little bit, until I use it. I'm going from an ancient Freud biscuit joiner that only has 90 degree capability to this thing, so I'm pretty excited. I have a couple projects coming up that I plan to use it for, and I'm sure like my ts-55 I'll find plenty more uses for it down the line. 

I would have liked to try out the 500 but they didn't have any in stock. Most of what I plan to use it for is medium to large sized projects, so I feel like this with the Seneca will be a good compromise. Well see how it goes.


----------



## TheBuildingFirm

I picked one up during the sale also. What a great tool. I bought the xl and then the Seneca adapter and domiplates. I think this is a much better route since it covers all sizes of dominos.


----------



## duburban

I can't say enough good things about the seneca domiplate on my 500. I ordered it relatively soon after i bought machine, but Id buy another if i lost it.


----------



## Calidecks

aaron_a said:


> I caved. Talked myself into before the sale ends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked it up at rockler. Apparently they are getting out of the festool line and going to start stocking mafell


I heard they're trying to get back into Festool because they Broke the rules and had their rights revoked.


----------



## madmax718

Just got the dewalt 20v circ saw. Loving it so far!


----------



## RobertCDF

madmax718 said:


> Just got the dewalt 20v circ saw. Loving it so far!


I've been eyeing it since they announced the 5.0ah batteries...


----------



## brhokel606

Just FYI I have the 20v cir saw and love it! I also have the 18v saw and the 20 with 4ah batteries seem to last forever, very impressed. I have gotten so used to the left side cut that I hate right side cutting with big corded 7 1/4 anymore. The left side cut makes it alot easier to see IMO. I have heard the recip might be getting the brushless motor and I am waiting for it. I am still using the 18v recip and really would like to upgrade.


----------



## aaron_a

I've had the 20v circ saw since December. It comes out of my truck much more often than the worm drive. It really is a great little saw. I need to upgrade to the larger capacity batteries one of these days. I'm still running my 1.5 and 2 ah batteries.


----------



## brhokel606

When Dewalt come out with the finishing nailers in the 20v I will probably sell off all my 18v and convert completely to 20v. I still need the cut off tool but that just came out in 20v and I need the jigsaw too.


----------



## brhokel606

aaron_a said:


> I've had the 20v circ saw since December. It comes out of my truck much more often than the worm drive. It really is a great little saw. I need to upgrade to the larger capacity batteries one of these days. I'm still running my 1.5 and 2 ah batteries.


The 2ah are nice and light, I use them for the drill and drivers to keeep them lighter, but you will love the 4ah batteries. I am always suprised how long they last. I have been looking for the 5ah and will probably pick a few up. With those coming out the 4ah batteries have had great sales lately though, saw the other day a 2 pack of 4ah for $99...Dude, thats a awesome deal!


----------



## aaron_a

brhokel606 said:


> When Dewalt come out with the finishing nailers in the 20v I will probably sell off all my 18v and convert completely to 20v. I still need the cut off tool but that just came out in 20v and I need the jigsaw too.


I'm pretty excited about the prospect of getting a dewalt trim nailer. Bought a paslode a while back, it seemed too finnicky so I returned it.


----------



## RobertCDF

I'll be buying the trim nailers when they come out for sure, I've got the 20v framing gun and I love it!


----------



## aaron_a

I've gotta start keeping my eyes peeled then. 2 for 99 bucks is a great price. I remember when just one of the 1.5s cost that much! It's kinda crazy how cordless tech is blowing up right now. Everyone is coming out with better tools every days it seems.

I keep the 2s in my drivers and drills. They last fairly long. The only time I run em down a lot is when I'm doing steel framing. Some 4s for the bigger tools would be real nice though.


----------



## brhokel606

aaron_a said:


> I'm pretty excited about the prospect of getting a dewalt trim nailer. Bought a paslode a while back, it seemed too finnicky so I returned it.


Yeah, I know there are a bunch of Paslode fans here, not trying to start argument, I had my Paslode trim and framers for a few years, they worked ok IMO but were very finnicky! When I got them there really wasnt anything else, but I hated cleaning and the stupid fuel. It worked ok for individual door/ window installs but anytime I was doing more than that with trim I would bust out the compressor. I got the Dewalt 15 and 16 gauge finish nailers a little over a year ago and love them! They are heavier but do a great job with no issues. They are also bigger, I could hang the Paslode trim on my tool belt and the Dewalt not so much, the hook just isn't quite as good and their is a noticable difference in weight but soooooooo worth it. Can't wait for 20v trimmer!


----------



## brhokel606

aaron_a said:


> I've gotta start keeping my eyes peeled then. 2 for 99 bucks is a great price. I remember when just one of the 1.5s cost that much! It's kinda crazy how cordless tech is blowing up right now. Everyone is coming out with better tools every days it seems.
> 
> I keep the 2s in my drivers and drills. They last fairly long. The only time I run em down a lot is when I'm doing steel framing. Some 4s for the bigger tools would be real nice though.


Its really fun the new tools they come out with, like xmas for kids! Dewalt is getting better at new tools, Milwaukee does have the best collection and speciality tools right now though. I have a few Milwaukees and would never put them down, good tools too and hope Dewalt follows suit with the speciality stuff. 

You will love the bigger batteries in the power hungry tools, I find I do not have to plug in chargers all the time on sites, I usually can just charge them at home at night.


----------



## brhokel606

Forgive me father, for I have sinned....wait this isnt confessional!

Been researching saw horses, took the plunge. I had the Dewalt miter saw stand and it was great but I like my gravity rise better. These should be perfect for me!


----------



## Leo G

m1911 said:


> I bought a new guitar. does that count as a tool?


It's an axe now isn't it :thumbup:


----------



## A&E Exteriors

I needed a hammerdrill. Was torn on this or a rotary hammer but i can run big ass flat roof screws with this. Maybe a bulldog in the future or the makita..i dont know










Edit forgot pic


----------



## socalmason

Got a japanese style nail puller and some tapes today


----------



## Dan_Watson

Bosch VAC090S

Time to step up from the Ridgid shop vacs.


----------



## socalmason

I just discovered ACE makes their nails in the USA and at the same price for ****ty grip rites !! I know what I will be buying from now


----------



## Leo G

You sure that's not the box that's made in the US. I've seen it done before.


----------



## madmax718

I got drywall mixing paddles in an local store for 14.99. Made in usa


----------



## brhokel606

Dan_Watson said:


> Bosch VAC090S
> 
> Time to step up from the Ridgid shop vacs.


Is it self cleaning? 

Im getting alittle tired of the Shop Vacs, they have been ok but just not as high of quality as some. Figuring I will bite the bullet in the next few months and get a high quality vac.


----------



## socalmason

Leo G said:


> You sure that's not the box that's made in the US. I've seen it done before.


hmm its possible pretty sneaky if it is


----------



## Dan_Watson

brhokel606 said:


> Is it self cleaning?
> 
> Im getting alittle tired of the Shop Vacs, they have been ok but just not as high of quality as some. Figuring I will bite the bullet in the next few months and get a high quality vac.



Yes, semiautomatic.


----------



## m1911

Dan_Watson said:


> Bosch VAC090S
> 
> Time to step up from the Ridgid shop vacs.



I wonder who makes those for Bosch, looks very similar to my Dewalt, perhaps same company that makes the Dewalt? :blink:

perhaps Nilfisk?


----------



## PrestigeR&D

As long as that thing truly "Sucks" .....

Do we really have a choice.....


Most tools are chicom,,,,


It is.....what it is....




:laughing:


----------



## mobiledynamics

The Bosch is made in Italy If I recall...

Just got my Milky Brushless Brushless Porta Band. The thing is a monster in weight -- which I knew, but the tradeoffs in cordless is a WIN


----------



## Spencer

A&E Exteriors said:


> I needed a hammerdrill. Was torn on this or a rotary hammer but i can run big ass flat roof screws with this. Maybe a bulldog in the future or the makita..i dont know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit forgot pic


Keep the chuck lubed up. I use mine for mixing and I can't even tighten anything anymore. Chuck won't even move without the key wrench. Really annoying...


----------



## tenon0774

Spencer said:


> Keep the chuck lubed up. I use mine for mixing and I can't even tighten anything anymore. Chuck won't even move without the key wrench. Really annoying...


Does that model come with a Jacobs chuck?

I've bought a couple of hammer drills that come with a POS, RÖHM chuck.
The teeth on the chuck wear out over time.


----------



## PrestigeR&D

mobiledynamics said:


> The Bosch is made in Italy If I recall...
> 
> Just got my Milky Brushless Brushless Porta Band. The thing is a monster in weight -- which I knew, but the tradeoffs in cordless is a WIN


Doesn't it puzzle you that you have to do some research were the tool "is actually made"....?:blink:


Just saying....:blink: seriously....:blink: WTF....:blink:


----------



## Dan_Watson

mobiledynamics said:


> The Bosch is made in Italy If I recall...


Yes. Italy.


----------



## PrestigeR&D

:no:,..

Now do some research......start hunting.....



That's puzzling to begin with,,,,,:blink:


JMPOV,


----------



## PrestigeR&D

Assembled./produced/assembled....,,,,,,




wTF does that mean......:blink:



:whistling....the witty ones.....:whistling



It's all coming from a ship with some slanted eyes that "made" it... ..........



Don't kid yourself....



Just saying..., nothing personal....

NOTHING - is clearly defined.........


----------



## Leo G

socalmason said:


> hmm its possible pretty sneaky if it is


There is a place in Japan they named USA. So you can see made in the USA.

But you will find that things made here usually say made in U.S.A.

Another sneaky tactic.


----------



## Dan_Watson

Leo G said:


> There is a place in Japan they named USA. So you can see made in the USA.
> 
> But you will find that things made here usually say made in U.S.A.
> 
> Another sneaky tactic.


That is only partly true....to begin with it's now country of origin not town, so that wouldn't work.


----------



## Dan_Watson

PrestigeR&D said:


> Assembled./produced/assembled....,,,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wTF does that mean......:blink:
> 
> 
> 
> :whistling....the witty ones.....:whistling
> 
> 
> 
> It's all coming from a ship with some slanted eyes that "made" it... ..........
> 
> 
> 
> Don't kid yourself....
> 
> 
> 
> Just saying..., nothing personal....
> 
> NOTHING - is clearly defined.........


Nothing in your posts is ever clear or clearly defined.


----------



## m1911

Dan_Watson said:


> Nothing in your posts is ever clear or clearly defined.


what...........,,,,,,,,,,,,do you mean..........,,,,,,,,,,,,??
it...............makes..............,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,..................,,,,,,,perfect sense,,,,,,,,,,,............ 

:blink::laughing: :laughing: 

..........,,,,,,,,,,
.......... ,,,,,,,,,,,,,


....... ,,,,,,,,,,,,


,,,,,,,,,,,



.........



,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## asgoodasdead

yeah.......
no.......
idea......
why....... 
he.......
types......
like......
this......
but........
it.......
drives.......
me........
nuts.......


----------



## m1911

asgoodasdead said:


> yeah.......
> no.......
> idea......
> why.......
> he.......
> types......
> like......
> this......
> but........
> it.......
> drives.......
> me........
> nuts.......


..............probably,,,,,,,,, to....... distract us,,,,,,,,,,, from noticing all of ...............the,,,,,,,,,,,grammatical ................... errors....................


----------



## JR Shepstone

Every... Time... I... Read Prestige's... Posts...

I can't... Help... But imagine... Them... Being... Said by... William... Shat... Ner...






Sorry to pile on. I just had.... To. :laughing:


----------



## m1911

JR Shepstone said:


> Every... Time... I... Read Prestige's... Posts...
> 
> I can't... Help... But imagine... Them... Being... Said by... William... Shat... Ner...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to pile on. I just had.... To. :laughing:



LOL




we.....
must.......
find........ 
a........
way.......
to.........
return.........
to.........
the.........
ship..........


----------



## asevereid

Nothing personal...I just had to put this in here:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

What way do their eyes slant??:blink:


----------



## Kiwidan

socalmason said:


> Got a japanese style nail puller and some tapes today


I'm not a fan of the estwing nail puller, I've snapped two trying to brake a nail.... Also the big rubble bit is a pain to get in and out of the old apron


----------



## socalmason

Kiwidan said:


> I'm not a fan of the estwing nail puller, I've snapped two trying to brake a nail.... Also the big rubble bit is a pain to get in and out of the old apron


really ? Well i will try it out and if it breaks i will take it back


----------



## asgoodasdead

I've never had an estwing cats paw break, their already dull claws just dull very easily and I just don't think they're designed very well in general. my Tajima has outperformed and held up better than the 2 estwings I had previously.


----------



## PrestigeR&D

It is Just my way to break up thoughts,..I know it's not normal, it's just My way of expressing myself....:blink: 




When I first got on here - I created giant paragraph with no breaks, very hard to read,,,,,sometimes with one huge run away sentence....,,,,


So I did a complete 180..., and have gotten a little carried away,,,:laughing:



I can handle the ribbing , it's not the first and probably won't be the last.....


No one is safe here.........:laughing:


JMPOV ,


----------



## BBuild

I just added a couple items to my Silky collection. These Japanese cutting tools sure are top quality and make yard work so much more enjoyable for me but like all high end tools they come with a high price tag.























And here's my full lineup


----------



## soats

asgoodasdead said:


> I've never had an estwing cats paw break, their already dull claws just dull very easily and I just don't think they're designed very well in general.* my Tajima has outperformed and held up better than the 2 estwings I had previously.*


didn't know tajima made nail pullers. where'd you get yours at? :whistling

edit: a quick online search turns up nada... (out of stock everywhere) oh well


----------



## asgoodasdead

local lumberyard, but I'm sure you could find them online. search "tajima pry-rite"


----------



## D.S.I.

So, I'm needing a fix, looking at a Stiletto Titanium hammer, at a great price. Home Depot has some on sale for 25% off, but not milled 15oz, anybody got a lead on sales? Hard to justify when I don't swing one everyday, but I can't say no the little voice I hear...


----------



## JR Shepstone

D.S.I. said:


> So, I'm needing a fix, looking at a Stiletto Titanium hammer, at a great price. Home Depot has some on sale for 25% off, but not milled 15oz, anybody got a lead on sales? Hard to justify when I don't swing one everyday, but I can't say no the little voice I hear...


Is this HD online? 

Because I checked the app and they have 16 oz with a hickory handle on sale 

And if you're leaning TiBone, just get the smooth and replace the face. They are replaceable, right? Those are on sale as well, just not the 15 oz milled for some reason.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

D.S.I. said:


> So, I'm needing a fix, looking at a Stiletto Titanium hammer, at a great price. Home Depot has some on sale for 25% off, but not milled 15oz, anybody got a lead on sales? Hard to justify when I don't swing one everyday, but I can't say no the little voice I hear...


Some one on here picked up one 15oz. milled at a local tool shop for 100bucks:thumbsup:


----------



## A&E Exteriors

D.S.I. said:


> So, I'm needing a fix, looking at a Stiletto Titanium hammer, at a great price. Home Depot has some on sale for 25% off, but not milled 15oz, anybody got a lead on sales? Hard to justify when I don't swing one everyday, but I can't say no the little voice I hear...


Arent you always supposed to listen to that little voice?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Youngin' said:


> Anyone have a Hardcore brand hammer? How do you like it?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


I've used them and think they suck. Stay with Vaughn or a Ti-Bone.


----------



## tdmopar59

just ordered a vaughan 999!! and a klien fish tape. Also started my collection of hardware organizers this week...


----------



## asgoodasdead

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I've used them and think they suck. Stay with Vaughn or a Ti-Bone.


for the same price you can get a hickory handle titanium stiletto. $75 for a steel hammer is a bit steep.


----------



## Spencer

Leo G said:


> Sticky? I've never seen it go far enough down the page to be lost.


I've noticed this thread hasn't been getting the action that it used to. This time of year its easy to get busy and not make a proper confession...


----------



## Leo G

It comes and goes. We can't keep buying tools continuously. I'm shocked at how many tools you guys buy. You guys really need some help :laughing:


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

Well lets see… I’ve been going on a purchasing spree as of late.
Fastcap scribing tool
20 Pony 50 pipe clamps
2 Kreg right angle clamps
Rolair JC-10
Zip wall 4PL Plus Kit
Combo set of 4 Qwas dogs and 2 Rail dogs

I think I’m set for the week…


----------



## madmax718

I have been eyeballing the rigid collated screw gun for years. It seems they no longer make it. Found it on ebay for 40 bucks shipped, so I bit. Came without battery, but I still have a few lying around from my other set, and it comes with a LI charger.

Also got a bosch 12v charger- Just saves me a few min a day by having a charger in each tool box, rather than having to open another box to get to a charger.


----------



## Youngin'

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I've used them and think they suck. Stay with Vaughn or a Ti-Bone.


That's too bad, I thought the heads were an interesting idea. 

I have both a ti-bone and a Vaughn but I made the mistake of buying a curved handle stiletto, I thought I liked how it swung but after using it at work I guess not. I might spring for a straight handle ti-bone.


----------



## jlsconstruction

Youngin' said:


> That's too bad, I thought the heads were an interesting idea. I have both a ti-bone and a Vaughn but I made the mistake of buying a curved handle stiletto, I thought I liked how it swung but after using it at work I guess not. I might spring for a straight handle ti-bone.


I had both and gave the curved handle to a friend


----------



## socalmason

jlsconstruction said:


> I had both and gave the curved handle to a friend


i dont know what it is sometimes i like the straight handles and others i like the axe handles right now i like the axe though haha


----------



## madmax718

you bastards. Just bought a dewalt 20v jig saw. Big orange lowered it to 119.


----------



## Leo G

Ya I hear that. Bought the Fat Max roll away box for $100 and next time I was there it was $80 and that's where the price stayed.

I did get in on a good deal when they had them on sale for $50, I picked up 3


----------



## Youngin'

jlsconstruction said:


> I had both and gave the curved handle to a friend


Maybe I'll resell the stiletto and put the money towards a straight handled ti-bone. I might be able to sell it for as much as I bought it for since local prices are ridiculous and I bought mine off of Amazon.


----------



## RobertCDF

Couldn't pass up the open box deal @ $350.


----------



## socalmason

i couldnt let this one slide ; picked up a douglas pretty much brand new for 40$ ( hate on it )


----------



## asgoodasdead

jealous of that Douglas at that price. especially since they're sold out on the site now.


----------



## brhokel606

RobertCDF said:


> Couldn't pass up the open box deal @ $350.


That is a great deal, I am jealous


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

tdmopar59 said:


> just ordered a vaughan 999!! and a klien fish tape. Also started my collection of hardware organizers this week...


This one is my favorite. http://www.vaughanmfg.com/shopping/...lifornia-Framer-Curved-Handle__CFB21FGHC.aspx


----------



## mobiledynamics

Working on a job with lotsa conduit. Did not really need it, but I wanted it.
Picked up the Milwaukee Brushless Porta Band. Now I can easily say this thing is a 16lb beast.


----------



## socalmason

asgoodasdead said:


> jealous of that Douglas at that price. especially since they're sold out on the site now.


yeah it's the 23 oz so its not even made anymore and on top of that its brand new aside from a little dirt


----------



## Brian Peters

Just ordered a new drill... Bosch DDH181XBL 18-volt 1/2-Inch Brute Tough Drill/Driver Bare Tool with Active Response Technology https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JNA15GQ/ref=cm_sw_r_udp_awd_-Vx0tb1FAPB0N5BG...should be here tomorrow.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Brian Peters said:


> Just ordered a new drill... Bosch DDH181XBL 18-volt 1/2-Inch Brute Tough Drill/Driver Bare Tool with Active Response Technology https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JNA15GQ/ref=cm_sw_r_udp_awd_-Vx0tb1FAPB0N5BG...should be here tomorrow.


I see that a while back in a video review. They said it works just like the dewalt system does. I think its a good idea on the drill now they are hitting almost 1000in/lbs


----------



## Driftweed

I couldnt wait....











3000 p.s.I
2.7 gpm

Normally $500 paid $250.


----------



## tenon0774

Youngin' said:


> Maybe I'll resell the stiletto and put the money towards a straight handled ti-bone. I might be able to sell it for as much as I bought it for since local prices are ridiculous and I bought mine off of Amazon.


If you want to resell it, let me know.

I will tell you, I'm not gonna spend more than $70 for a titanium stiletto, I'm gonna change the handle on, right outta the box.
(just so you know.)

You can change the handle, you know.


----------



## CrpntrFrk

Driftweed said:


> I couldnt wait....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 116149
> 
> 
> 3000 p.s.I
> 2.7 gpm
> 
> Normally $500 paid $250.


:shifty: :whistling :shutup:


----------



## asgoodasdead

tenon0774 said:


> If you want to resell it, let me know.
> 
> I will tell you, I'm not gonna spend more than $70 for a titanium stiletto, I'm gonna change the handle on, right outta the box.
> (just so you know.)
> 
> You can change the handle, you know.


he's got a Tibone. you can't change the handle.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Driftweed said:


> I couldnt wait.... 3000 p.s.I 2.7 gpm Normally $500 paid $250.


Pressure washers have jumped up so much in the last 5 years. My Briggs and Stratton 3000psi 2.7gpm cost me $250 back then. Last time I looked at them it was $400 on sale.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

asgoodasdead said:


> he's got a Tibone. you can't change the handle.



I wouldn't get caught up on the small details:whistling


----------



## Youngin'

If it were a wood handle I would have changed it already. I posted it on kijiji and I may have a local buyer for it tomorrow.

My straight handled ti-bone should be here tomorrow and since we're (probably) going to get rained out I'll be able to wait for the delivery guy.


----------



## Driftweed

Bc I nearly had sticker shock too. Last I looked you could get good one like you said under $300. As I was eyeballing machines, the salesman came up & pointed out he had one on clearance as a returned item.

Sold.


----------



## tenon0774

asgoodasdead said:


> he's got a Tibone. you can't change the handle.


My apologies,

I didn't know stiletto made a T-bone with an axe handle shape.

I've been out of the stiletto game for a bit.

Bought 2 over the last 12 years.

Haven't been in the market for another one...

...but for a reasonable price, I'd buy another wooden handled 16, smooth face.


----------



## jlsconstruction

tenon0774 said:


> my apologies, i didn't know stiletto made a t-bone with an axe handle shape. I've been out of the stiletto game for a bit. Bought 2 over the last 12 years. Haven't been in the market for another one... ...but for a reasonable price, i'd buy another wooden handled 16, smooth face.


----------



## Leo G

Blue sneakers with green laces????


----------



## tenon0774

I have the 12oz remodeler with the axe style fiberglass handle.

And for the record, that T-bone "axe style handle" is slight. Less pronounced than the fiberglass remodeler.

I guess what I'm saying is Im not at all fluent in the T-bone model.

Never tried it. What I have works very well, and never found the need to "screw with what works" for me.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

tenon0774 said:


> My apologies,
> 
> I didn't know stiletto made a T-bone with an axe handle shape.


I like the ax handle.


----------



## tenon0774

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I like the ax handle.


I like the fact that with a wooden handle, if it gets loose or starts to splinter at the "overstrike point", I just need $8 and 1/2 hr to swap the handle, instead of dropping it in the mail, and waiting with baited breath for a few days - a week.


----------



## asgoodasdead

tenon0774 said:


> I like the fact that with a wooden handle, if it gets loose or starts to splinter at the "overstrike point", I just need $8 and 1/2 hr to swap the handle, instead of dropping it in the mail, and waiting with baited breath for a few days - a week.


not to mention the hickory models weigh half as much as the Tibone. there's more weight in the handle than the head.


----------



## MJconstruction

I slipped a little this week picked up a new and my first veto pro PAC and a Plumb bob


----------



## RangoWA

jlsconstruction said:


> View attachment 116163


Seahawks fan?


----------



## socalmason

asgoodasdead said:


> not to mention the hickory models weigh half as much as the Tibone. there's more weight in the handle than the head.


when i first picked up a ti with wooden handle i was like "jesus this is like swinging a feather "


----------



## mobiledynamics

Miele makes the best vacs, dishwashers and laundry systems Bar None. However, like my German Cars, they CAN be very expensive on repairs. It's a *closed* network on parts, which can be only attained by purchasing from Miele direct

Check this **** out. Had the tech come out to do so programming on my laundry washer. Pulls some Star Wars R2D2 Jedi crap, puts this *mount* ontop of the panel and he is communicating with the washer and the laundry washer wirelessly...


----------



## Calidecks

We have a miele vac, I think my house keepers like it, I've never asked


----------



## Designed2Fail

Youngin' said:


> The swing didn't feel right to me.


Fair enough. I was just curious as I want the one you sold. I rock a 20oz curved handle Bostitch. I can 2 bang a 16 with her too lol.


----------



## Youngin'

Designed2Fail said:


> Fair enough. I was just curious as I want the one you sold. I rock a 20oz curved handle Bostitch. I can 2 bang a 16 with her too lol.


It's an excellent hammer and most framers seem to prefer curved hammers, I'm just the odd one out.


----------



## RangoWA

mobiledynamics said:


> Rango -
> 
> Could have with a Miele...


Yes, I know about Miele, my mom has a washer/dryer set and is also from the land of Scnitzels und Knodels. They cost about twice the amount of the Speed Queens. I also like the made in USA factor, no more Asian wonder toy machines for me.


----------



## Brian Peters

I bought a Miele vacuum a couple months ago for the house...didn't know they made other appliances..


----------



## Rustbucket

Miele isn't popular in the U.S. because we have become a society that values quantity over quality. We need more "stuff", all the time. If we scaled back and went the other direction, I think we would generally be a happier bunch. Less clutter, and less broken crap filling the closets and garage!


----------



## RangoWA

Rustbucket said:


> Miele isn't popular in the U.S. because we have become a society that values quantity over quality. We need more "stuff", all the time. If we scaled back and went the other direction, I think we would generally be a happier bunch. Less clutter, and less broken crap filling the closets and garage!


That's very true. It's been my philosophy too. I lived in Germany in my youth and noticed there was a different mindset. In America we'd do to a department store for a storm door, we move a lot and don't want to invest long term. In Germany the homes stayed in the family for generations and a storm door would be made of wrougt iron with scroll work, had an uncle that did it for a living.


----------



## Brian Peters

While we are on the washing machine topic...has anyone had experience with this system? The pureWash Professional-Grade Ionic Laundry Purifier (High-Efficiency Washers) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0051OKX2U/ref=cm_sw_r_udp_awd_RV61tb16WQT02KQ7

I was in a house recently my brother had built, and they had installed one.


----------



## Inner10

Brian Peters said:


> While we are on the washing machine topic...has anyone had experience with this system? The pureWash Professional-Grade Ionic Laundry Purifier (High-Efficiency Washers) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0051OKX2U/ref=cm_sw_r_udp_awd_RV61tb16WQT02KQ7
> 
> I was in a house recently my brother had built, and they had installed one.


Junk


----------



## Brian Peters

Inner10 said:


> Junk


Not according to most of the reviews


----------



## Designed2Fail

Rustbucket said:


> Miele isn't popular in the U.S. because we have become a society that values quantity over quality. We need more "stuff", all the time. If we scaled back and went the other direction, I think we would generally be a happier bunch. Less clutter, and less broken crap filling the closets and garage!


At 29 I have already realized this especially in tools. Warner Construction and a few others are smart by buying up the old stuff that was made to last a lifetime. He bought a table saw that is over 100 years old I would be lucky to get 20 out of a top of the line one on the market now.

plastic does not hold up like steel does. its cheaper and in our throw away culture its what is needed. 

I want heirloom quality when I buy a tool. I know for a fact my corded HILTI stuff will be my cordless not so much. just how it is. and I love my cordless impact.


----------



## mobiledynamics

FWIW, the repair frequency/cost on high end does not necessitate that a high end model does last a ~lifetime~ depending how much money you plan to ROI into it.


----------



## Inner10

Brian Peters said:


> Not according to most of the reviews


They don't work as well as detergent.


----------



## Brian Peters

Inner 10...do you have personal experience with this system? Because I was thinking of trying it out....


----------



## mobiledynamics

Brian -

Hot Water Wash Cycles
Good Detergent....
Oxiclean / Bleach / Sodium Percarb......they all go a long way.

Not only in clean laundry, color, (if you have a front loader or even top), a nice clean inner and outer drum, boot gasket, etc.

Too many people oversoap, don't use enough hot water washes, etc.
I'm going to make a bold statement and say that at least 65%+ of all front loaders on the marker have some level of mold in them due to piss poor practices.

Most people think more is better. So they oversoap. Warm/cold water washes, closing the door after a wash - hence there is now a market for *smelly laundry washer* cleaners. If you have the ability to separate the inner drum and the outer and see what *gunk* grows inside the inside drum due to the above scenario, you would be surprised in what you see.

Hot Water washes is your friend....


----------



## asgoodasdead

Youngin' said:


> It's an excellent hammer and most framers seem to prefer curved hammers, I'm just the odd one out.


most framers I've worked with prefer straight handle(including myself). overall it's probably 50/50 like the sidewinder or wormdrive debate


----------



## PrestigeR&D

I prefer glue that comes out of the nozzle and doesn't clog up......


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

mobiledynamics said:


> Brian - Hot Water Wash Cycles Good Detergent.... Oxiclean / Bleach / Sodium Percarb......they all go a long way. Not only in clean laundry, color, (if you have a front loader or even top), a nice clean inner and outer drum, boot gasket, etc. Too many people oversoap, don't use enough hot water washes, etc. I'm going to make a bold statement and say that at least 65%+ of all front loaders on the marker have some level of mold in them due to piss poor practices. Most people think more is better. So they oversoap. Warm/cold water washes, closing the door after a wash - hence there is now a market for *smelly laundry washer* cleaners. If you have the ability to separate the inner drum and the outer and see what *gunk* grows inside the inside drum due to the above scenario, you would be surprised in what you see. Hot Water washes is your friend....


That's the first rule of a washer. Never shut the door after a wash. I run a boil wash about 1 time a month to give it a good flush out. Ain't got a spec of mold/mildew on the door boot. 

I used to do appliance repair. Everything from hotpoint to Miele. The company I worked for was the only Miele dealer I the area so we sold a lot of them. used to be a pig moving them things on your own. 

Did you ever see the dyson washing machine. It was not about for long as it had some issues but it was a cool looking thing. Had a cool split drum.


----------



## rrk

mobiledynamics said:


> Brian -
> 
> Hot Water Wash Cycles
> Good Detergent....
> Oxiclean / Bleach / Sodium Percarb......they all go a long way.
> 
> Not only in clean laundry, color, (if you have a front loader or even top), a nice clean inner and outer drum, boot gasket, etc.
> 
> Too many people oversoap, don't use enough hot water washes, etc.
> I'm going to make a bold statement and say that at least 65%+ of all front loaders on the marker have some level of mold in them due to piss poor practices.
> 
> Most people think more is better. So they oversoap. Warm/cold water washes, closing the door after a wash - hence there is now a market for *smelly laundry washer* cleaners. If you have the ability to separate the inner drum and the outer and see what *gunk* grows inside the inside drum due to the above scenario, you would be surprised in what you see.
> 
> Hot Water washes is your friend....


The crap that festers in that boot is amazing. If any clean freak saw that they would never buy a front load washer


----------



## jlsconstruction

Donohue Const said:


> I got this for free from the lumber yard yesterday!!!


Them phuckers at my lumber yard made me pay $350 for the same gun


----------



## Donohue Const

Sound like I got a good deal then
I didn't think that gun cost that much
still wish it was a Hitachi!


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Californiadecks said:


> The riser lights call out for 1" but 25mm is slightly smaller and the lights fit better


What riser lights are you using? Interested for my own deck.


----------



## Unger.const

Does it matter if I should ask for help before I am about to head over to the big sale (local mom and pop lumber/hardware store makes HD or Lowe's look like kids play, and is doing their 53yr anniversary sale. For instance one time they sold 2x4x8 for $0.50 each limit 3 units per customer. $500 18v tool sets for $200 and an extra battery. Not refurbished or water downed sets. Like 50 factory vendors their) 

Or do I just beg for forgiveness afterwards? And by forgiveness I mean show off my new stuff?


----------



## asevereid

Just come back here and we will help however we can. 
I gave in to the addiction as well last night. 
Picked up a Senco 16 nailer and extra battery for $150.


----------



## Calidecks

DaVinciRemodel said:


> What riser lights are you using? Interested for my own deck.


I use Trex led lights, there made by Cree. Very easy to install. Zero hardware. They're tapered and just pop in the holes. The 1 inch is a little loose for my liking.


----------



## asevereid

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## heavy_d

asevereid said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.


Wow what the heck.

Ive wanted a 16 for a while, but never see deals like that here. Canadian home depot sucks.


----------



## asevereid

heavy_d said:


> Wow what the heck.
> 
> Ive wanted a 16 for a while, but never see deals like that here. Canadian home depot sucks.


It was a Canadian hd.... But they are discontinuing the Senco nailers at my local one. 
I got lucky... 2 days ago they were $250, and last night they were marked down further. I got the display one... So who knows how much life I'll get from it.


----------



## heavy_d

I live a block away from my local hd and never see deals like that. What city are you in?


----------



## asevereid

heavy_d said:


> I live a block away from my local hd and never see deals like that. What city are you in?


Kamloops, BC.


----------



## Youngin'

asevereid said:


> It was a Canadian hd.... But they are discontinuing the Senco nailers at my local one.
> I got lucky... 2 days ago they were $250, and last night they were marked down further. I got the display one... So who knows how much life I'll get from it.


Thanks for posting, I'm heading to mine here right away to see.


----------



## heavy_d

I would go up the street and look but I am four tallboys in and cant possibly drive.


----------



## Youngin'

None of the HDs in my city stock senco nailers, that sucks.


----------



## brhokel606

Unger.const said:


> Does it matter if I should ask for help before I am about to head over to the big sale (local mom and pop lumber/hardware store makes HD or Lowe's look like kids play, and is doing their 53yr anniversary sale. For instance one time they sold 2x4x8 for $0.50 each limit 3 units per customer. $500 18v tool sets for $200 and an extra battery. Not refurbished or water downed sets. Like 50 factory vendors their)
> 
> Or do I just beg for forgiveness afterwards? And by forgiveness I mean show off my new stuff?


On something like this you never ask for permission, someone might say no and then that's a whole new fight. It's always beg for forgiveness!


----------



## pzeiler

Forgive me father for I have sinned.

Not once, but twice I paid homage to the tool gods..


----------



## N.E.Bldg&Rest.LLC

I love that Bosch planer, the lever to change the direction of the shavings sold me on it.


----------



## brhokel606

I have the older model of that planer and other than the rear "kick stand" coming off and getting lost its been a great tool.


----------



## Unger.const

My collection got lonely.......so I bought more.


----------



## brhokel606

Unger.const said:


> My collection got lonely.......so I bought more.


And BOOM! He drops the mic!


----------



## Calidecks

BCConstruction said:


> Had a chance to use my Laguna DS16 today. Well impressed so far. Here's a video with me tacking 1/8th of a 2x4 and the cyclone not even connected to a vac and port left open.
> 
> Http://youtu.be/kDjYfZh_tfM


Not sure if it's my phone Barri, but here's what I got:

WarningThe request contains an invalid URL!

Advisory provided by*Google*and:VigLink

Find out more about protecting yourself on the web at*antiphishing.org*and*stopbadware.org.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

Worked for me from phone and PC


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

I had to post the link from me phone so that may have caused some problems. Its stupid this site don't automatically convert videos to the correct way like they do on FOG.


----------



## heavy_d

199 at blowes. Couldnt help it.


----------



## RangoWA

BCConstruction said:


> Had a chance to use my Laguna DS16 today. Well impressed so far. Here's a video with me tacking 1/8th of a 2x4 and the cyclone not even connected to a vac and port left open.
> 
> Http://youtu.be/kDjYfZh_tfM


Looks good. Sounds like a planer going? I have a Jet dust collector for the cabinet saw. Dust control makes a big difference in the work environment.


----------



## Tom M

Bought a new 15 gauge Bostitch trim gun yesterday. With its new smaller nose. Has some nice features. Just wasted money trying to repair the O ring kit on my old one. I have a crack in the case and many parts have been discontinued.

Last week a new framer gun Bostitch, a couple of Tstaks and a spray foam applicator.


----------



## RangoWA

I'm toying with the idea of getting a right angle drill but don't need a Hole Hawg to satisfy the urge. Any help before I do something stupid?


----------



## Leo G

I've had a Milwaukee right angle for 2 decades now. Works for me.


----------



## RangoWA

Too late. I was passing a Home Depot and lost control over the steering wheel. As a result, this followed me home.... 
so much for the support group!










I did have a bit of a wierd experience though, the kid/floor drone/associate that was there asked me, when walking away with it if he could take my picture. I said "What?" He said his manager like them to take photos of people buying things over $200. WTF? I told him the sales receipts should clue him in. Not sure if he wanted me to take my clothes off or what.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

RangoWA said:


> I did have a bit of a wierd experience though, the kid/floor drone/associate that was there asked me, when walking away with it if he could take my picture. I said "What?" He said his manager like them to take photos of people buying things over $200. WTF? I told him the sales receipts should clue him in. Not sure if he wanted me to take my clothes off or what.


That's just a tad creepy. You should have asked to speak to the manager and gotten him in trouble. :laughing:


----------



## RangoWA

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> That's just a tad creepy. You should have asked to speak to the manager and gotten him in trouble. :laughing:


Creepy is what I thought. The manager is probably his couch coach.


----------



## Calidecks

Just ordered this for my Midi. It has the T-loc. Part number 499748 if anyone is interested. I believe they made the slot for the cord bigger as well.


----------



## Nepean GC

Californiadecks said:


> Just ordered this for my Midi. It has the T-loc. Part number 499748 if anyone is interested. I believe they made the slot for the cord bigger as well.


That looks slick.

I'm still kicking myself for trading my CT Mini for a CT26 during the Canadian recall.

Seems like I might have to go cross border shopping soon.


----------



## Marven

RangoWA said:


> Too late. I was passing a Home Depot and lost control over the steering wheel. As a result, this followed me home....
> .


No matter what skill level, when I lend mine out I always give these instructions: 

Just a word about safety. Always know where the handle is going to go if you hit a nail. Brace the handle if at all possible. It can easily nock you off a ladder or badly twist your wrist. Lots of power in that D Handle!


----------



## RangoWA

I suspected as much. Haven't used it yet but bored plenty of waste line holes with a Hole Hawg years ago and remember to have an escape plan.


----------



## Calidecks

I've been using a hole hawg a lot, I found it's the bits that causes all the pain. I use really good quality twist bits, the 5/8" X 12" Long Boys to be exact. I've never been hurt using them. They're nice for drilling through buckets and beams all at the same time. I don't use the buckets with bolts (CC66) to often anymore. I do use them when the buckets are exposed, because I think they look better then the Simpson SDS screws (CC66SQ).


----------



## Inner10

Californiadecks said:


> I've been using a hole hawg a lot, I found it's the bits that causes all the pain. I use really good quality twist bits, the 5/8" X 12" Long Boys to be exact. I've never been hurt using them. They're nice for drilling through buckets and beams all at the same time. I don't use the buckets with bolts (CC66) to often anymore. I do use them when the buckets are exposed, because I think they look better then the Simpson SDS screws (CC66SQ).


A 5/8 twist is nothing, just chuck it in your cordless.


----------



## Calidecks

Inner10 said:


> A 5/8 twist is nothing, just chuck it in your cordless.


:laughing: I drill sometimes, tons of holes, like these









I've burnt up a hole Hawg drilling these type holes how long do you think a cordless would last?


----------



## Inner10

Californiadecks said:


> :laughing: I drill sometimes, tons of holes, like these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've burnt up a hole Hawg drilling these type holes how long do you think a cordless would last?


A hole hawg spins to slow. I don't use mine for anything less than 1".

And I'd guess a cordless would probably last a year doing that sort of thing.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

I got these today. Needed a 7/8th stubby and they were 50 for the price of one! $4.71


----------



## asgoodasdead

asevereid said:


> Pretty easy week for the addiction.... new sawsall, folding chisel, and used chopsaw. Just under $150 for all.
> 
> View attachment 117671


I have the same chopsaw. it's awesome.


----------



## JR Shepstone

asevereid said:


> The chisel is a Stanley... One of the few things I'll get from them. Must have left the guard in the truck:-D I'm not even sure I can find a guard for that style saw... But I could probably fabricate something that would work.


Where did you get it from?


----------



## asevereid

JR Shepstone said:


> Where did you get it from?


Canadian Tire of all places... Not sure where they would be available in the States.

EDIT: This is all I could find for available sellers in the USA:
http://www.amazon.com/Stanley-Fmht16145-Folding-Pocket-Chisel/dp/B00DSSN70G/?tag=toolguyd-20

http://www.zoro.com/g/00058538/k-G5135042


----------



## TimelessQuality

Hey Unger.... Your dad sounds like a pretty cool cat... Sounds like your not too bad of a son too


----------



## Unger.const

TimelessQuality said:


> Hey Unger.... Your dad sounds like a pretty cool cat... Sounds like your not too bad of a son too


Hahaha thanks..........well I try but don't put me on the cover of son of the year just yet. He borrowed my paint machine this spring and hasn't returned it. So I did what any good son would do........I told him all about my new paint machine and how it's better then the one he hasn't returned yet.


----------



## tjbnwi

Unger.const said:


> Hahaha thanks..........well I try but don't put me on the cover of son of the year just yet. He borrowed my paint machine this spring and hasn't returned it. So I did what any good son would do........I told him all about my new paint machine and how it's better then the one he hasn't returned yet.


I own a pressure washer that has been "away" for 4 years now. I do get to see it when I'm at their house.
I'm not brave enough to take it. 

Tom


----------



## CanningCustom

asevereid said:


> Canadian Tire of all places... Not sure where they would be available in the States.
> 
> EDIT: This is all I could find for available sellers in the USA:
> http://www.amazon.com/Stanley-Fmht16145-Folding-Pocket-Chisel/dp/B00DSSN70G/?tag=toolguyd-20
> 
> http://www.zoro.com/g/00058538/k-G5135042


That is the chisel that is in my belt


----------



## asevereid

CanningCustom said:


> That is the chisel that is in my belt


Yeah? It's pretty decent, but I picked up this one to take place of another one from my trim bag. I've been using my original one on some framing. 
The gears do slip if you hit it too hard.... Found that out the hard way.


----------



## MJconstruction

asgoodasdead said:


> I have the same chopsaw. it's awesome.


I count agree more best saw. Heavier then 12 inch sliders but much more accurate.


----------



## Unger.const

Yep.........you can now see a fart.


----------



## David7586

Unger.const said:


> Yep.........you can now see a fart.


I tried but the actual plume didn't show up....:sad:

On a more constructive note, which model is that? The flir e4 can be easily modified to run like the e8. 

See here

http://www.eevblog.com/forum/testgear/flir-e4-thermal-imaging-camera-teardown/


----------



## Unger.const

It's the e4. Have not had time to check software


----------



## Inner10

David7586 said:


> I tried but the actual plume didn't show up....:sad:
> 
> On a more constructive note, which model is that? The flir e4 can be easily modified to run like the e8.
> 
> See here
> 
> http://www.eevblog.com/forum/testgear/flir-e4-thermal-imaging-camera-teardown/


That is seriously disappointing.


----------



## Leo G

Unger.const said:


> Yep.........you can now see a fart.


----------



## Unger.const

Lol I've seen that one before and thought. Did they set that up or did someone trip and was trying to get up when they took the picture? Still funny though.


----------



## Unger.const

David7586 said:


> I tried but the actual plume didn't show up....:sad:
> 
> On a more constructive note, which model is that? The flir e4 can be easily modified to run like the e8.
> 
> See here
> 
> http://www.eevblog.com/forum/testgear/flir-e4-thermal-imaging-camera-teardown/


Got home and fiddled with it some. Software version I think is 1.2 and they locked it up with version 2.0 so I might have an opportunity to boost it.


----------



## Unger.const

Inner10 said:


> That is seriously disappointing.


Which part... that it didn't show up or the up grade?


----------



## Inner10

Unger.const said:


> Which part... that it didn't show up or the up grade?


Do you think I care about the upgrade?


----------



## Calidecks

Got this today


----------



## Calidecks

Figured I'd celebrate with this


----------



## madmax718

[email protected]#[email protected]#!. farkin steal!

You know you have an addiction when:
I forgot I got home and ordered 5 L boxx from CPO- they had a 20 off bosch reconditioned. Then I found the Dewalt Heated jacket, I originally didn't want it, but for 99 dollars for a 1.5a battery, charger, adapter, and jacket, it was hard to pass.


----------



## jlsconstruction

TimelessQuality said:


> My local HD



Buy me one


----------



## EthanB

jlsconstruction said:


> Buy me one


Send it to me first so I can test it and make sure it works....


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

asgoodasdead said:


> you're not a good carpenter if you can only do things one way with one tool and refuse to adapt and go with the flow


I must really suck! I’m right handed and, due to a medical condition, I only have 25% use of my left hand.

I hope HD is accepting applications – I gotta find a new line of work!

But I am a pleasure to work with!


----------



## WilsonRMDL

TimelessQuality said:


> My local HD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 118050


Seen that same deal yeaterday, I just bought it.on clearance a few wks ago for 74. Contemplating getting a back up even though I don't use it much


----------



## woodworkbykirk

i went into the evil orange today to check for any deals on teh clearance table as i was right by there... didnt find any deals but came out with the makita 18v lxt flashlight bare tool....


----------



## asgoodasdead

DaVinciRemodel said:


> I must really suck! I’m right handed and, due to a medical condition, I only have 25% use of my left hand.
> 
> I hope HD is accepting applications – I gotta find a new line of work!
> 
> But I am a pleasure to work with!


yeah, cause I was clearly talking about people with medical conditions. ::eyeroll::


----------



## JR Shepstone

My HD finally got Stilleto hammers in stock! 14 oz titanium with hickory handle for $69.99. 

I didn't get another one, yet...


----------



## asgoodasdead

JR Shepstone said:


> My HD finally got Stilleto hammers in stock! 14 oz titanium with hickory handle for $69.99.
> 
> I didn't get another one, yet...


my HD has them too. a hard sell when my 19oz. hickory Vaughan bluemax was $23.


----------



## CanningCustom

asgoodasdead said:


> my HD has them too. a hard sell when my 19oz. hickory Vaughan bluemax was $23.


The bluemax is $60 here


----------



## asgoodasdead

that's insane. got mine at Sears. made in USA.


----------



## Youngin'

It's always more expensive in Canada. My Bluemax was $60, my Cali Framer wasn't far behind. My ti-bone was more expensive here than down south.


----------



## maxwage

Relapse, relapse.

Can't wait to make some dust with this thing.


----------



## MDjim

maxwage said:


> Relapse, relapse.
> 
> Can't wait to make some dust with this thing.


I was just looking at that saw online today! Our Milwaukee finally bit the dust. The boss bought a ridgid wormdrive and none of is like it. Flame me if you want, but this is sidewinder country. I do like the power of the worm, but at least with the ridgid, the extra power does not warrant the extra weight.


----------



## jlsconstruction

maxwage said:


> Relapse, relapse. Can't wait to make some dust with this thing.


I have that saw, we use worm drives but when I need the blade to miter the other way that's my go to saw


----------



## asgoodasdead

maxwage said:


> Relapse, relapse.
> 
> Can't wait to make some dust with this thing.
> 
> View attachment 118342


I have that hammer. too light, claws are way too dull and no magnetic nail starter made me switch.


----------



## CanningCustom

asgoodasdead said:


> that's insane. got mine at Sears. made in USA.


They don't even sell them here at sears


----------



## maxwage

I bought the hammer only because it was on sale for $15. I don't swing a hammer too often with what I do these days, but variety is the spice of life :thumbsup:

My older Dewalt DW364 is dying and I've wanted this Makita for sometime now. Love the feel of it and the work light. It'd be perfect if it only had a brake. 

I also have a made in USA Milwaukee that is still kicking strong. Great saw with some good, strong nuts to it.

This is only my 2nd Makita tool I own, but I'm eying their AVT recip saw. After I buy a new truck, I'm sold on a track saw (hopefully my first Festool purchase!!!) :clap::clap:

Love getting new tools, whether it's a nailset or big ticket item.


----------



## maninthesea

I went into HD to get some AA batteries and walked out with a Bosch 12v driver and 12v oscillating tool. $23ea. They had the 18v grinder for $45 but I could not find one. on the shelf.


----------



## socalmason

asgoodasdead said:


> my HD has them too. a hard sell when my 19oz. hickory Vaughan bluemax was $23.


i noticed a box of them at my home depot , it would last a day on the job though


----------



## asevereid

Couldn't help it....
https://www.dropbox.com/sc/igazec4q5kmi7qy/AAA-bD3axK_q6WOhZpOqxapma
Was on sale for 2 bills.


----------



## CanningCustom

asevereid said:


> Couldn't help it....
> https://www.dropbox.com/sc/igazec4q5kmi7qy/AAA-bD3axK_q6WOhZpOqxapma
> Was on sale for 2 bills.


Where is mine ?


----------



## asevereid

Same place all that other stuff I got you is...









It'll all get shipped out soon, I promise!:jester:


----------



## CanningCustom

Sweet find Asevereid!


----------



## Unger.const

asevereid said:


> Couldn't help it....
> https://www.dropbox.com/sc/igazec4q5kmi7qy/AAA-bD3axK_q6WOhZpOqxapma
> Was on sale for 2 bills.


So that thing must have so much torque that it has a roll bar with green handles? Is that factory or did you do that mod?


----------



## asevereid

Unger.const said:


> So that thing must have so much torque that it has a roll bar with green handles? Is that factory or did you do that mod?


:laughing:
:no: It's just sitting on top of my chitty miter saw stand (in the upright position).


----------



## BBuild

Here's this weekends fix. Both were on sale too. Picked up the blower for $159 at HD and the jc10 for $209 at woodcraft. 

This is my first gas powered leaf blower so I am very impressed so far. 

The jc10 on the other hand did not impress me at all. I don't find it to be very quite and it vibrates like crazy. It is barely quieter than my senco 1010 if at all. I also found it awkward to carry due to it's large footprint. Another bummer was it is missing the lever to the cold start valve and the drain valve has been leaking intermittently. 

I was having a hard time deciding between the jc10 and the mac700. I may return this and try the Mac. I'm looking to use it for light framing task and to keep up with one roofer or siding gun.


----------



## RobertCDF

BBuild said:


> Here's this weekends fix. Both were on sale too. Picked up the blower for $159 at HD and the jc10 for $209 at woodcraft.
> 
> This is my first gas powered leaf blower so I am very impressed so far.
> 
> The jc10 on the other hand did not impress me at all. I don't find it to be very quite and it vibrates like crazy. It is barely quieter than my senco 1010 if at all. I also found it awkward to carry due to it's large footprint. Another bummer was it is missing the lever to the cold start valve and the drain valve has been leaking intermittently.
> 
> I was having a hard time deciding between the jc10 and the mac700. I may return this and try the Mac. I'm looking to use it for light framing task and to keep up with one roofer or siding gun.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 118422
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 118423


Look at the stuff from California air tools, you won't be disappointed. Low amp draw and quiet enough to have a conversation next to it while it's running.


----------



## aaron_a

Can't stop
Won't stop


----------



## Chad McDade

Not a tool but I picked this up today for the trailer.


----------



## raycgl

I have a framing heavy remodel going and three new houses going up following, with the Paslode cordless framer starting to give me trouble and my Dewalt trim compressor not being sufficient for three nailguns to run I went ahead and picked up this Jenny made in the USA compressor 

http://www.amazon.com/Jenny-A2G246-...10823396&sr=8-4&keywords=jenny+air+compressor

I also grabbed another Paslode fs350 air framer.

I picked up the Dewalt compact jobsite radio too, I'm not thrilled so far with its reception.


----------



## charimon

Little something came in 

Another FT90 laser
A couple 16" trowels
New Colomix mixer head for the Eibenstock
and a fancy schmancy suction cup


----------



## Tylerwalker32

Got this bad boy today can't wait to try it out.


----------



## Tom M

What is that the carvex? Let us know how you like it. I seldom use a jigsaw because I dont like the results of the cuts and then need to clean it up. Sometimes its the only tool for the job though. Maybe I would use it more it the cuts were plumb and didnt walk allover the place.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Tom M said:


> What is that the carvex? Let us know how you like it. I seldom use a jigsaw because I dont like the results of the cuts and then need to clean it up. Sometimes its the only tool for the job though. Maybe I would use it more it the cuts were plumb and didnt walk allover the place.


I have had the corded and cordless for over a year. Even deep cuts are square. 
I reach for the cordless more often. 
I also cut from below most times.


----------



## Rich D.

charimon said:


> Little something came in
> 
> Another FT90 laser
> A couple 16" trowels
> New Colomix mixer head for the Eibenstock
> and a fancy schmancy suction cup


How do you like the 16" trowels


----------



## parkside

When I saw the carvex I thought it's just a jigsaw, how could it be any better than any other jigsaw. After using it for a day I ordered the accessory kit, everyone that sees what it can do or uses it is blown away, you are going to love it.


----------



## aaron_a

I used mine all day today working on a trellis. Totally blown away by it. I even started gang cutting these peices because it cuts that square.


----------



## Dan_Watson

Bought a bunch of clearance items from depot -
3 cordelss grinders - lboxx and tool only
cordless portaband lboxx and tool
compact drill, two batteries and lboxx
and then these two impacts tools and lboxxes only...Then I opened them up 




























Not even the right models :laughing:


----------



## mikeharold

Almost new in box!


----------



## soats

thats not an impactor, its an impactee


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

asgoodasdead said:


> I wasn't directing what I said at you I was answering the question someone else asked. of course I use my dominant hand whenever I can, but I've worked with guys who refuse to use their other hand and refuse to use a wormdrive saw and will go down 2 floors out to the truck to grab a sidewinder to make a few cuts if a wormdrive has been rolled out.


I've been there and that is just stupid!!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

asgoodasdead said:


> that's insane. got mine at Sears. made in USA.


hat's one of my favorit framing hammers.


----------



## Aaron Berk

Just bought into the hype. I think I like these tstak boxes. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Aaron Berk said:


> Just bought into the hype. I think I like these tstak boxes. :thumbsup:


I went with the bigger boxxes.


----------



## tjbnwi

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I went with the bigger boxxes.


Better move them before the garbage men arrive.

Tom


----------



## aaron_a

I like the tstakks. I've only bought a few so far, but i definitely plan to get some more.


----------



## Aaron Berk

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I went with the bigger boxxes.


A local guy was selling your exact set up on Craigslist for $250. I missed the deal. :sad: but for what I do (more enterior) I think the Tstak line will be better. I really 
like the 360 movement of the trolly.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

tjbnwi said:


> Better move them before the garbage men arrive.
> 
> Tom


Because of their location in the pic or because that’s what you think of them? :laughing:


----------



## Chad McDade

Picked up a couple Ridgid boxes yesterday - very similar to the DeWalt tough boxes. I figured I would give them a shot.


----------



## Youngin'

What's a decent hammer tacker? We keep breaking them regardless of whether it's Stanley, arrow, or dewalt.


----------



## mnld

Youngin' said:


> What's a decent hammer tacker? We keep breaking them regardless of whether it's Stanley, arrow, or dewalt.


Duofast


----------



## tjbnwi

Looking for the chip shoot for a DW 733 planer. I looked on line, appears to be no longer available. Anybody have one they want to get rid of let me know. 
Next step is fabbing one up. 

Tom


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

tjbnwi said:


> Looking for the chip shoot for a DW 733 planer. I looked on line, appears to be no longer available. Anybody have one they want to get rid of let me know. Next step is fabbing one up. Tom


I sold my 735 planer a few months back and that model had it but I bought another 735 a few weeks later and it no longer come with it. It looks like it and the bag were discontinued. Them things worked well. I'm using the Laguna cyclone to catch the chips now. Don't even need the vac connected either.


----------



## asgoodasdead

Youngin' said:


> What's a decent hammer tacker? We keep breaking them regardless of whether it's Stanley, arrow, or dewalt.


glad to know someone else has this problem. things don't last.


----------



## CanningCustom

asgoodasdead said:


> glad to know someone else has this problem. things don't last.


Man every arrow hammer tacker I have got lately has been a flaming pos.


----------



## Warren

Youngin' said:


> What's a decent hammer tacker? We keep breaking them regardless of whether it's Stanley, arrow, or dewalt.


The Bostich is the best. Not the new ones that shoot the T50 staples though. Only problem is that the weld underneath breaks after about 6 months heavy use. Staples can be tricky to find also.

I bough 2 cases of Rapid brand tackers a few years ago for about $4 a stapler. They were decent, but over those years, some broke, some went awol, etc. I would love to find a bunch at that price again.


----------



## Aaron Berk

Chad McDade said:


> Picked up a couple Ridgid boxes yesterday - very similar to the DeWalt tough boxes. I figured I would give them a shot.


I thought about those. But the telescopic handle on the bottom box turned me off. It feels like it won't last to long. 

I also played with bosch Lboxxes and find their sliding trays to be of poor quality.


----------



## aaron_a

I've had a channel lock hammer tacker for a good four or five years now


----------



## Eaglei

asgoodasdead said:


> I have the same chopsaw. it's awesome.


x2 Got mine back around 1986 .


----------



## Unger.const

Did one of my favorite threads just go sideways with gun talk? (I like guns but I don't come here for that........nor the political correctness opinions about to drowned it for two more pages)

Quick somebody go buy some tools to show off! Hehe


----------



## Leo G

madmax718 said:


> I'd disagree with you there, voting is a right, and felons cant vote.
> owning a gun is a right, but you can loose that as well (i.e. a felon)
> 
> Just because state and city legislature have played with the laws, and tried to "reinterpret" the constitution, doesn't change that original writing- its still there.
> 
> But yes, nice tool! If your new to 1911's you owe it to yourself to try a classic 1911- full sized if you never have. Browning was a genius.


Just because the gov perverted the meaning of a constitutional right doesn't me it is correct. Rights are not a gov controlled thing. They are suppose to be yours and the gov isn't suppose to be able to rescind a right. So you see how far we've come now.. The gov is telling you what rights you can have access to according to the rules they set up. That isn't what they framers envisioned. God given rights are not to be taken away. But since the gov is currently washing God out of all aspects of our lives you can see where this is going. Once God has been washed away, so goes your God given rights.


----------



## mnld

Unger.const said:


> Did one of my favorite threads just go sideways with gun talk? (I like guns but I don't come here for that........nor the political correctness opinions about to drowned it for two more pages)
> 
> Quick somebody go buy some tools to show off! Hehe


Does a 40 ft extension ladder count? What a miserable piece of equipment to hafta buy. Couldn't get a lift back here, to muddy.


----------



## madmax718

Im glad your doing it, because I am not getting on a 40 foot ladder!


----------



## jlsconstruction

mnld said:


> Does a 40 ft extension ladder count? What a miserable piece of equipment to hafta buy. Couldn't get a lift back here, to muddy.



That's only a 32' ladder, unless it's 8' in the ground


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Guns are of no interest to me.


I've never owned one either.


----------



## mnld

jlsconstruction said:


> That's only a 32' ladder, unless it's 8' in the ground


Yep, Unger said somebody go buy some tools quick. That's why I asked if a forty footer would count, cause my thirty two won't reach that miserable peak. Can't find one to rent either.


----------



## brhokel606

mnld said:


> Yep, Unger said somebody go buy some tools quick. That's why I asked if a forty footer would count, cause my thirty two won't reach that miserable peak. Can't find one to rent either.


40' up on a ladder, NO WAY! Would not and could not do that! My knees would be knocking together so bad i would leave bruises!


----------



## ajabbott88

brhokel606 said:


> 40' up on a ladder, NO WAY! Would not and could not do that! My knees would be knocking together so bad i would leave bruises!











Right at about 40 feet on a doubled up 2x10 putting a fly on a barrel vaulted dormer. No strings attached.


----------



## jlsconstruction

They have 60' ladders

http://www.industrialladder.com/productDetails.do?productID=2784&gclid=CJ_Dqvbo9cACFSdp7AodPVQAHQ


----------



## brhokel606

ajabbott88 said:


> View attachment 118718
> 
> 
> Right at about 40 feet on a doubled up 2x10 putting a fly on a barrel vaulted dormer. No strings attached.


There is no way for me to do that! Last year was building a large garage, had a huge tree that needed trimmed because it was in roof line. Had telehandler there and was 35' up, with pallet as platform, holding on for dear life as I was running the chain saw....thats as scared as I have gotten on a job, but I got it done.


----------



## ajabbott88

brhokel606 said:


> There is no way for me to do that! Last year was building a large garage, had a huge tree that needed trimmed because it was in roof line. Had telehandler there and was 35' up, with pallet as platform, holding on for dear life as I was running the chain saw....thats as scared as I have gotten on a job, but I got it done.


You got it done though. Without getting hurt. 35' with a chainsaw would make me pucker up too!


----------



## maxwage

Something worthwhile out of my girl's Goodwill Anonymous meeting... Disston handsaw, 2$, sharp as phuck still. Going to look up when I get home.


----------



## Eaglei

Aaron Berk said:


> Nice set up, think you will end up with more clear tops? I'd like to get a clear top Tstak but I think it wouldn't be worth it unless I purchased 10 of em. So I might convert over to the DeWalt deep pro organizer for my fastner collection.


I just wanted to buy a few different Tstaks to see which one's would be more use full for what I need . I'm probably going to buy a bunch more but haven't decided on which one's .Can never have enough clear top organizers.


----------



## Warren

I like it when you have to put the 6' ladder on the plank to reach the last little bit. I don't think I have done that one in quite a few years.


----------



## jlsconstruction

Warren said:


> I like it when you have to put the 6' ladder on the plank to reach the last little bit. I don't think I have done that one in quite a few years.


Last year we had the 32' ladders with a pick across and I had to get an 8' ladder to get the last couple pieces. On top of that the ladders were on a deck about 6 feet in the air


----------



## TimelessQuality

:whistling


----------



## Ohteah

I've been 300 ft + on swing scaffolds never bothered me. Installing a chase cover on chimney 2nd to last rung of the 40 stretching to get it over the flu pipe, pissing and moaning every second. Had scratches from hugging the stucco chimney trying to fasten the sides. 


I haven't bought a tool in several weeks cause I spent all my money on cigarettes .


----------



## Aaron Berk

Eaglei said:


> I just wanted to buy a few different Tstaks to see which one's would be more use full for what I need . I'm probably going to buy a bunch more but haven't decided on which one's .Can never have enough clear top organizers.


Im trying hard to fight the urge to buy a bunch of clear top Tstaks. And the deep pro organizer is calling my name as well. I'm trying to stretch the life of my old Stanley organizers. Just started throwing this together tonight. I'll add wheels, a top, and maybe something else. ...
But I don't know, this effort might be futile :laughing: I really like the Tstaks.


----------



## Tom M

I remember doing a roof on the side of a cliff. The back of the house you could touch the eave but the front needed a 40ft ladder in the bed of the truck to reach. I had a guy feeding me shingles out of the gable ends. We also nailed cleats into the sides of the walls with a diagonal or 2 to support planks from leftover rafters.


----------



## aaron_a

Dave, got it at the east liberty store. I didn't see any smooth face ones, but I wasn't looking for them either...


----------



## dkillianjr

aaron_a said:


> Dave, got it at the east liberty store. I didn't see any smooth face ones, but I wasn't looking for them either...


Ok thanks Aaron, they were tempting to grab one when I saw them. Hmm maybe I'll give the waffle face a try.


Dave


----------



## aaron_a

I like the waffle face for framing. I picked up a smooth face dewalt 12 oz for my everyday hammer the other day. It's got a nice feel to it, but the face is a bit more convex than im used to.


----------



## dkillianjr

aaron_a said:


> I like the waffle face for framing. I picked up a smooth face dewalt 12 oz for my everyday hammer the other day. It's got a nice feel to it, but the face is a bit more convex than im used to.


I know what you mean, I picked up one of the dewalts a lil while back and thought the same thing, I never could get used to it. I wouldn't mind the waffle for framing, as long as I don't hit my fingers with it:laughing:


Dave


----------



## B.D.R.

Gary H said:


> I just seen one if those on Craigslist . A holly, Michigan pawn shop. Is it worth the &300?


It is supposed to work really well on end grain an highly figured wood.


----------



## soats

aaron_a said:


> Was at the hd getting some stuff for the house. Noticed they started sticking stiletto hammers so I picked this up.


best knife out there imo, tempted to try a stiletto one of these days maybe...


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

So I picked up some things to sharpen my knives and chisels..


----------



## aaron_a

dkillianjr said:


> I wouldn't mind the waffle for framing, as long as I don't hit my fingers with it:laughing:
> 
> Dave


Isnt that the goal with any hammer?


----------



## SDel Prete

aaron_a said:


> Isnt that the goal with any hammer?


You would think so lol


----------



## CanningCustom

or one of these since I left my tibone on site Friday and it must have found a new home. Since I've had this in a box for a year I figure what the hell.


----------



## madmax718

damn tool thiefs.


----------



## CanningCustom

madmax718 said:


> damn tool thiefs.


My own fault for leaving it behind. I just was hoping someone on site grabbed it for me.


----------



## mobiledynamics

On that Dalluge, I don't follow Hammers. Wasn't Douglas the original design on that hammehead-handle ?


----------



## m2akita

Douglass was the original. I believe they leased/ sold the rights to Dalluge to make a Titanium version. They didn't want to mess with Titanium or had not found a mixture they liked (something along those lines).


----------



## CanningCustom

They must have sold the rights to a few companies because we have another version that is steel in stores up here


----------



## Youngin'

They're in my area branded as a benchmark.


----------



## mobiledynamics

Interesting. I have a couple of Douglas when he 1st came out with them.


----------



## dkillianjr

aaron_a said:


> Isnt that the goal with any hammer?


Well ya, but that waffle face has to leave a bigger mark!:laughing:


Dave


----------



## CanningCustom

Good to see ya Dave


----------



## Aaron Berk

soats said:


> best knife out there imo, tempted to try a stiletto one of these days maybe...


X2 on the knife, I think im up to 4 of those now. My local ACE sells them for 2.99 every once in awhile. Limit 1 per purchase.


----------



## Youngin'

Do they still make 8 1/4" sidewinders? The boss is looking for one.

EDIT: Nevermind, found one on the Rona site.

We have this one right now:
http://www.rona.ca/en/8-1-4-in-circular-saw

It was bought used and is in need of replacing. I quite like it but I wonder how it compares to:

http://www.rona.ca/en/8-1-4-in-circular-saw-1197325--1


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

It’s the second time I ordered a new pair of safety glasses and the sent me a nail gun with them. Guess I’ll throw this one away like I did the 23 guage :laughing:


----------



## Youngin'

Those guns are awesome. I used to work for a builder that did their own finishing in-house and we were supplied a grex and two cadex guns. Loved working with them, painters appreciated that they made filling easier too.

Wait, is that an 18ga or 23ga? I'm thinking of the 23.


----------



## Unger.const

DaVinciRemodel said:


> It&#146;s the second time I ordered a new pair of safety glasses and the sent me a nail gun with them. Guess I&#146;ll through this one away like I did the 23 guage :laughing:
> 
> http://s1176.photobucket.com/user/davinciremodeling/media/Stuff to CT/2014-10-04152333.jpg.html


That one took me a minute to catch on


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Youngin' said:


> Those guns are awesome. I used to work for a builder that did their own finishing in-house and we were supplied a grex and two cadex guns. Loved working with them, painters appreciated that they made filling easier too.
> 
> Wait, is that an 18ga or 23ga? I'm thinking of the 23.


I've had the 23 for a few years now. This one is the 18 "Green Buddy" :thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

My green buddy has been a great gun.


----------



## Youngin'

DaVinciRemodel said:


> I've had the 23 for a few years now. This one is the 18 "Green Buddy" :thumbsup:


Ah ok. I couldn't read the label but thought it looked a bit big for a 23ga.


----------



## JR Shepstone

8' Bostitch level is on sale for about $65, down from $90. It's even cheaper than the 78" magnetic. 

I think I'm gonna pick one up tomorrow.


----------



## Unger.const

Youngin' said:


> Ah ok. I couldn't read the label but thought it looked a bit big for a 23ga.


The safety glasses he ordered were the small size so it just made the nailer look bigger.


----------



## Pako

Youngin' said:


> Do they still make 8 1/4" sidewinders? The boss is looking for one.
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind, found one on the Rona site.
> 
> We have this one right now:
> http://www.rona.ca/en/8-1-4-in-circular-saw
> 
> It was bought used and is in need of replacing. I quite like it but I wonder how it compares to:
> 
> http://www.rona.ca/en/8-1-4-in-circular-saw-1197325--1


I worked wit hthe 8 1/4 Makita, its absolutely fantastic because its super light, its a bit lighter than their run of the mill 7 1/4 saw. the only downside to it is the little ruler at the front of the plate will come off after a while which is the problem all Makita magnesium saws, but if you can live with that I strongly recommend it


----------



## Duner

Went to look for a small tool bag I thought was on sale, never found it, came back with this...


----------



## maxwage

RangoWA said:


> Looks like it might come in handy....


I have those as well and quite a few other Knipex tools.. those are very handy and excellent quality too. :thumbup:


----------



## Aaron Berk

TimelessQuality said:


> what? No drill/impact? That 1/2"looks like a beast!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 119184




 Tstak alert :clap:
Do you have the trolly?
I've been using the trolly and really like it.


----------



## TimelessQuality

Aaron Berk said:


> Tstak alert :clap:
> Do you have the trolly?
> I've been using the trolly and really like it.


Not yet... I do see it coming though:thumbsup:


----------



## Dan_Watson

It was calling my name...$50. Reason on the tag "previously owned" :laughing:

The coupling is sheered off of the manifold. Should cost $3 and take about 5 mins to fix.


----------



## JR Shepstone

Dan_Watson said:


> It was calling my name...$50. Reason on the tag "previously owned" :laughing: The coupling is sheered off of the manifold. Should cost $3 and take about 5 mins to fix.


Did you also pick up that Bostitch level as well?


----------



## Dan_Watson

JR Shepstone said:


> Did you also pick up that Bostitch level as well?


Maybe....


----------



## JR Shepstone

Dan_Watson said:


> Maybe....


I've been binging on them myself. Got the 16", 24", 32" magnetic, and picked up the 8' yesterday.


----------



## Dan_Watson

JR Shepstone said:


> I've been binging on them myself. Got the 16", 24", 32" magnetic, and picked up the 8' yesterday.


I really dont need anymore so I am just in it to get the most ridiculous price now. I check everyday.


----------



## Calidecks

I never get the magnetic, too much crap sticks to them. Do you guys do a lot of metal work?


----------



## joe dirt

New Yamaha generator, no more worries about power. Also a off brand stomper that seams to vibrate every bolt loose after a few hours, locktight to the rescue!


----------



## Youngin'

We have one of those Yamahas at work. Good on gas and surprisingly powerful for a little guy.


----------



## CrpntrFrk

Youngin' said:


> We have one of those Yamahas at work. Good on gas and surprisingly powerful for a little guy.


Are the Yamahas as quiet as Hondas? I have heard they are awesome work horses, just wondering about the noise level.


----------



## cashishift

MDjim said:


> Doing a 25 bag concrete repair around my moms pool today. Decided it was time for a good wheel barrel. This thing is so smooth and balanced. Best I've ever used.


Have the same one. 

Love it.


----------



## brhokel606

Well, my new tools came in today. I am now a Festool owner


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

brhokel606 said:


> Well, my new tools came in today. I am now a Festool owner


That's a good start.  Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Leo G

He drank the green Koolaid. He's through.....


----------



## madmax718

joe dirt said:


> I have 3 of the all metal type same brand, nice well made wheel barrels


I was tired of metal ones rusting out and getting dented so I got a plastic one. 

Ya, that was not the brightest move. Cracked apart.


----------



## pl_silverado

New guy here, and had to sign up as I suffer from this same addiction. Below is last weeks haul, still waiting on Fuel Rotary Hammer.




























Found this used, like new, Skil Mag 77, Made in the USA, couldn't pass it up.


















New leather tote


----------



## Youngin'

pl_silverado said:


> New guy here, and had to sign up as I suffer from this same addiction. Below is last weeks haul, still waiting on Fuel Rotary Hammer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found this used, like new, Skil Mag 77, Made in the USA, couldn't pass it up.
> 
> 
> New leather tote












Wanna be best friends?


----------



## TimelessQuality

Dayum.... Silverado's got it bad


----------



## totes

I had to. 3 tools 2 batteries for $210! Seems legit. They will be here wednesday. 

(Also, passload full head air framers are clearancing at costco for $130, does anyone have a thumbs up or down on that? Thinking about it.)


----------



## MDjim

totes said:


> I had to. 3 tools 2 batteries for $210! Seems legit. They will be here wednesday.
> 
> (Also, passload full head air framers are clearancing at costco for $130, does anyone have a thumbs up or down on that? Thinking about it.)


http://www.nailgundepot.com/Paslode...Details.html?gclid=CNq8-NOFucECFUsV7AodP1EAqw

This one? We have one. We don't frame everyday, but I always use it over the new style hitachi we have. I like it


----------



## totes

Thats the one. 
I guess I better go to costco today.


----------



## Calidecks

pl_silverado said:


> New guy here, and had to sign up as I suffer from this same addiction. Below is last weeks haul, still waiting on Fuel Rotary Hammer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found this used, like new, Skil Mag 77, Made in the USA, couldn't pass it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New leather tote


How do you like your flashlight?


----------



## Unger.const

Californiadecks said:


> How do you like your flashlight?


I have two of the lights and they are AWESOME. Very bright. Last a long time. Very little heat build up. And no fricken cord to trip over or drag around. My over sized wobble light is for sale. 

Here is an example of them. Middle of winter last year. No street light for blocks away. No moonlight fogged in. No lights from the house. (If the pictures don't attach then next post will post them.)


----------



## Unger.const

See previous post


----------



## Youngin'

I am impressed. Wow.


----------



## pl_silverado

Californiadecks said:


> How do you like your flashlight?



Streamlights are awesome. I have about 12 of them floating around.


----------



## scottktmrider

totes said:


> I had to. 3 tools 2 batteries for $210! Seems legit. They will be here wednesday.
> 
> (Also, passload full head air framers are clearancing at costco for $130, does anyone have a thumbs up or down on that? Thinking about it.)


That's a good deal, the batteries alone would be over $150


----------



## ReTile

I'm glad I don't have a problem buying tools. 

I see a tool, I buy the tool, no problem here.


----------



## jlsconstruction

pl_silverado said:


> New guy here, and had to sign up as I suffer from this same addiction. Below is last weeks haul, still waiting on Fuel Rotary Hammer. Found this used, like new, Skil Mag 77, Made in the USA, couldn't pass it up. New leather tote


Where did you find the worm drive made in the usa?


----------



## pl_silverado

jlsconstruction said:


> Where did you find the worm drive made in the usa?



Pawn shop on eBay. It looked so clean in the pictures I couldn't resist. Paid $147.


----------



## pl_silverado

Todays arrivals.


----------



## D.S.I.

pl_silverado said:


> Todays arrivals.


I know you have a lot on your plate, playing with all the toys, but I'd like a review in that m12 caulk gun, please and thank you.


----------



## D.S.I.

This has to put Pl on top if the ballot for the next contractor of the month...


----------



## pl_silverado

D.S.I. said:


> I know you have a lot on your plate, playing with all the toys, but I'd like a review in that m12 caulk gun, please and thank you.


Will try to get a review up in the next few days. If all goes as planned i should have some time in with it tomorrow.


----------



## TimelessQuality

That caulk gun is awesome.. The body shop I sometimes work at has one... Use it for windshield urethane, and that stuff pushes out really hard


----------



## Donohue Const

Got this off craigslist today
Needed a different rack after getting a gooseneck dump trailer
Hope I like it


----------



## jlsconstruction

Donohue Const said:


> Got this off craigslist today Needed a different rack after getting a gooseneck dump trailer Hope I like it



You will.


----------



## Donohue Const

Are there any neat little accessories I can buy for it?
If yes does anyone recommend any


----------



## CanningCustom

Man someone has those racks for sale near me for $1000. How much do they usually run


----------



## Donohue Const

I paid $460


----------



## Donohue Const

New I think was $1200 with the front extention


----------



## CanningCustom

Donohue Const said:


> I paid $460


Well that seems to be a little better lol.


----------



## CanningCustom

Donohue Const said:


> New I think was $1200 with the front extention


Ahhh well, too rich for my blood right now. They are the same set as the ones you got.


----------



## Leo G

Ordered this a few days ago, should be in tomorrow. Used my COTM bucks.


----------



## jlsconstruction

Donohue Const said:


> Are there any neat little accessories I can buy for it? If yes does anyone recommend any



I took the rubber strips off of my system one rack. They slide in the grove on the top. If you can find that stuff get it.


----------



## Donohue Const

Is that what this is?


----------



## Donohue Const

He gave me two pieces about 2' long each


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Leo G said:


> Ordered this a few days ago, should be in tomorrow. Used my COTM bucks.


That looks nice, Will 12 volts be enough for what you do? 
The 18volt brushless one is due to come out soon.


----------



## Aaron Berk

Leo G said:


> Ordered this a few days ago, should be in tomorrow. Used my COTM bucks.


HI Leo, :thumbsup:
I'd like to know the reason behind this purchase as well.
I'm in the market for a jig saw pretty soon and I'm well vested into the 18v makita line. But really thinking I should go high end and get a bosch.


----------



## duburban

Aaron Berk said:


> HI Leo, :thumbsup:
> I'd like to know the reason behind this purchase as well.
> I'm in the market for a jig saw pretty soon and I'm well vested into the 18v makita line. But really thinking I should go high end and get a bosch.


I'd take a look at the high end makita corded jigsaw also. Impressive looking to me.


----------



## Leo G

Wanted something cordless for a jigsaw. The 18v Makita is just to heavy. Not going to happen. I have a bunch of the 10.8v tools and have a bunch of batteries. Figured I'd try it and see how it was.

So far I'd say it's a little under powered. But mostly it will be used for scribing so 3/4" plywood or 3/8" scribes on cabinets. Took me about 5 seconds to find something I didn't like about it.....Takes a wrench to change the blade.

So when I use it in the field on real use items, I'll give a review.


----------



## Aaron Berk

Leo G said:


> Wanted something cordless for a jigsaw. The 18v Makita is just to heavy. Not going to happen. I have a bunch of the 10.8v tools and have a bunch of batteries. Figured I'd try it and see how it was.
> 
> So far I'd say it's a little under powered. But mostly it will be used for scribing so 3/4" plywood or 3/8" scribes on cabinets. Took me about 5 seconds to find something I didn't like about it.....Takes a wrench to change the blade.
> 
> So when I use it in the field on real use items, I'll give a review.


a wrench, seriously? :blink:
I wouldn't want to put up with that.

So basically it's your light weight portable for non exacting cuts?
Thanks for the info.


----------



## Unger.const

New m18 right angle 1/4 impact driver......don't have a daily use but it was new and shiny at the tool store. I was afraid it would get lonely at night by itself so I re-homed it to be comfy with all my tools. And that way I won't cus up a storm when my regular impact gun is to big to fit in somewhere.


----------



## Leo G

Aaron Berk said:


> a wrench, seriously? :blink:
> I wouldn't want to put up with that.
> 
> So basically it's your light weight portable for non exacting cuts?
> Thanks for the info.


Ya, an allen wrench. I don't know about non exacting cuts. I plan on using it for scribing which is pretty exacting. But even still, when I'm using my Bosch barrel jigsaw I still clean up with a small belt sander or just a belt on a board. So far it's untested, just cut a few inches of various woods and then charged the batteries fully. When I need to use it, I will.


----------



## Donohue Const

I couldn't help it
It was only $1500
All it needs is the brakes fixed
25' lift
Outriggers


----------



## Aaron Berk

Donohue Const said:


> I couldn't help it
> It was only $1500
> All it needs is the brakes fixed
> 25' lift
> Outriggers


$1500 
I'd get it too, and I don't even need a pc of equipment like that.
:clap: nice score


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Unger.const said:


> New m18 right angle 1/4 impact driver......don't have a daily use but it was new and shiny at the tool store. I was afraid it would get lonely at night by itself so I re-homed it to be comfy with all my tools. And that way I won't cus up a storm when my regular impact gun is to big to fit in somewhere.


I was using mine all day today:thumbsup: With the 3 AH batteries,driving 2½" SS trim head screws all day long.


----------



## Unger.const

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I was using mine all day today:thumbsup: With the 3 AH batteries,driving 2½" SS trim head screws all day long.


Slightly different units. Yours is on top of the tough box. Mine is in front of a tough box.


----------



## Unger.const

Got the Dewalt tough box drawer unit (x2) and the tool carrier..........was really organizing things in the front room for a couple of hours while the wife watched the football game. About the 4th quarter she finally asked if it was all new.........what this old thing? Oh look......fumble.

It redirected her nicely.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Unger.const said:


> Got the Dewalt tough box drawer unit (x2) and the tool carrier..........was really organizing things in the front room for a couple of hours while the wife watched the football game. About the 4th quarter she finally asked if it was all new.........what this old thing? Oh look......fumble.
> 
> It redirected her nicely.


I like the looks of the drawer unit. I may need to have one of those to try out. Oh that cart isn't just for T-Boxxes:no:


----------



## CanningCustom

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I like the looks of the drawer unit. I may need to have one of those to try out. Oh that cart isn't just for T-Boxxes:no:


Can't find any tough boxes here or that makita fan


----------



## pl_silverado

Got a freebie the other day.


----------



## gfourth

pl_silverado said:


> Got a freebie the other day.


Got one of those too... But it wasn't no freebie! Awesome tool. 👍


----------



## Youngin'

Anyone use the 12 volt Milwaukee fuel driver or impact for hanging interior doors? How do they perform compared to the regular brushed Milwaukee drills? I'm looking to get something lightweight to add to my collection for finishing.


----------



## WBailey1041

Youngin' said:


> Anyone use the 12 volt Milwaukee fuel driver or impact for hanging interior doors? How do they perform compared to the regular brushed Milwaukee drills? I'm looking to get something lightweight to add to my collection for finishing.


I have both and the impact has a lot of grunt for such a small tool. I use it to drive ss 3" gutter screws and it does well. It's also a lot lighter than a full size impact and the batteries seem to charge faster. The only down side is that the driver doesn't have a hook and the impacts hook is small and placed in a strange spot.


----------



## EricBrancard

Just took the plunge into the 18v Fuel line with the drill and impact. More tools to follow soon as I phase out the Makita cordless line.


----------



## Calidecks

EricBrancard said:


> Just took the plunge into the 18v Fuel line with the drill and impact. More tools to follow soon as I phase out the Makita cordless line.


They are the tools to beat these days.


----------



## pl_silverado

overanalyze said:


> I really want to know what you think of that. Seems perfect for drilling for tapcons.


Its pretty light compared to what I have been using, and I think will be the new go to tool for tapcons or 1/4' drive in's. I'll try to put it thru its paces this week and report back. First impression, it seems to have as much power as my Hilti TE6, and feels lighter.


----------



## mtb

totes said:


> I had to. 3 tools 2 batteries for $210! Seems legit. They will be here wednesday.


Is the makita deal from Costco as well or is that something else? I would jump on that. I need the batteries, if I have to get 3 new tools to get them, oh well


----------



## mbryan

Not really my purchase but it's kinda cool.. New duct cleaning compressor.


----------



## BBuild

EthanB said:


> Other than the rafter hook, I'm not sure what's going to make that much better than the one I have. It's a darn good saw, no doubt.


There's actually quite a few upgrades on the newer model. The biggest one being it's brushless so not only will it have more power and better run time it's also smaller and lighter. It's almost a half pound lighter and over inch and a half narrower. 

I also really like the idea of the guide rail adapter. A cordless track saw that takes ten dollar blades that I can buy anywhere seems very appealing to me. 

A few other nice features it has are a battery fuel gauge, speed control, 2 led lights, dust blower, dust nozzle, and the fact it works with every battery from 1.5 to 5.0ah make it a pretty tricked out saw.


----------



## jr1990

Yup, that's the cordless tools I use too, awesome, batteries last ages and all plenty powerful.


----------



## Youngin'

Went looking at tools on eBay. I like how this seller displays his ads.


----------



## soats

definitely catches the eye...


----------



## Leo G

I'll take a pair.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Youngin' said:


> Went looking at tools on eBay. I like how this seller displays his ads.


I don't see any tools!


----------



## schaefercs

Picked this guy up from the local tool guy's recommendation. Says less moving parts than hitachi (which I currently run) or bostitch. Gonna put it through its paces next week. 

Also picked up a Milwaukee m12 impact/drill kit but left it in the trailer so no pics.


----------



## shanewreckd

I decided to treat myself.:whistling I didn't give myself anything for passing my IP and getting my Red Seal so... :clap:


----------



## shanewreckd

schaefercs said:


> Picked this guy up from the local tool guy's recommendation. Says less moving parts than hitachi (which I currently run) or bostitch. Gonna put it through its paces next week.
> 
> Also picked up a Milwaukee m12 impact/drill kit but left it in the trailer so no pics.


I tend to like the Max nailers. My experience is with the stick framer and the siding nailer, but I'm betting the roofing gun is just as good :thumbsup:


----------



## shanewreckd

And when it rains it pours... Tired of 3 lines from my Irwin, and it came so highly recommended by you guys


----------



## MDjim

shanewreckd said:


> And when it rains it pours... Tired of 3 lines from my Irwin, and it came so highly recommended by you guys


I just got a red and blue. Only used the red so far, but it's a huge improvement over ones I've used in the past


----------



## Unger.const

24ft fiber glass with side pulleys. Already have one. But when the price dropped at HD to $129. I figured I'd never see that price again for a 300 pound rating.


----------



## Robie

Just ordered the Stabila dual-lighted 48" level. Getting old I guess.


----------



## jlsconstruction

shanewreckd said:


> I decided to treat myself.:whistling I didn't give myself anything for passing my IP and getting my Red Seal so... :clap:



I have that compressor, loud as chit, but it won't die


----------



## Youngin'

I guess the girlfriend isn't getting new shoes...


----------



## jlsconstruction

Youngin' said:


> I guess the girlfriend isn't getting new shoes...



Shoes don't make her money.....



Well I hope not for your sake


----------



## Youngin'

I spoil her often enough, I can spoil myself from time to time.


----------



## Youngin'

heavy_d said:


> He will quickly want a 12 v. I started the electrical and all the sparkys gave me **** for having an 18v. If you arent careful you can easily overtighten on the copper and pinch it making it break.. ground wires mostly in the box.


My roommate is a commercial electrician and loves his 18v brushless makitas. He has a real prejudice against 12v. I don't think he knows what he's missing out on.


----------



## Calidecks

Youngin' said:


> My roommate is a commercial electrician and loves his 18v brushless makitas. He has a real prejudice against 12v. I don't think he knows what he's missing out on.


So is the fuel 12v much better then the regular brushed 12v line?


----------



## Youngin'

Californiadecks said:


> So is the fuel 12v much better then the regular brushed 12v line?


Honestly, I haven't used the brushed 12v line. The impact seems to be accomplishing my regular uses easily be it driving screws or short lags. I'll be trying the drill hanging doors in a couple weeks.


----------



## Calidecks

Youngin' said:


> Honestly, I haven't used the brushed 12v line. The impact seems to be accomplishing my regular uses easily be it driving screws or short lags. I'll be trying the drill hanging doors in a couple weeks.


I've been very curious to see if the fuel 12v would be able to replace my 18. I'm a whore for light wieght anything. :laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Youngin' said:


> Honestly, I haven't used the brushed 12v line. The impact seems to be accomplishing my regular uses easily be it driving screws or short lags. I'll be trying the drill hanging doors in a couple weeks.


I hung a prefinnished door the other day with my 12volt impact driving 3" screws and the door is still hanging:blink:


----------



## Calidecks

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I hung a prefinnished door the other day with my 12volt impact driving 3" screws and the door is still hanging:blink:


I heard a 12v hung door will never be as good as an 18v hung one. And especially if they're pre finished


----------



## Youngin'

Californiadecks said:


> I've been very curious to see if the fuel 12v would be able to replace my 18. I'm a whore for light wieght anything. :laughing:


One of the reviews I've read said the 12v Fuel impact was nearly comparable to the 18v brushed in power. 

I know what you mean about having something lightweight. It fits nicely in my framing pouch and is very light even with the 4.0 battery. Frees up more batteries to use with my saw and sawzal too.


----------



## Youngin'

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I hung a prefinnished door the other day with my 12volt impact driving 3" screws and the door is still hanging:blink:


Good to know! Did you use 12v compatible screws though? That's important. :laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Californiadecks said:


> I heard a 12v hung door will never be as good as an 18v hung one. And especially if they're pre finished


I'll go back with the 18volt and add some more screws then:whistling


----------



## Calidecks

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I'll go back with the 18volt and add some more screws then:whistling


Yes 18v screws will be needed.


----------



## BradingCon

Mike, I would get rid of my fuel 18v Impact before I got rid of my fuel 12v impact. Love that tool. I havent came across anything it can't do and do well. I'm not driving huge lags all day though.


----------



## rex

Got a good deal. 25" bar 

Ms441c


----------



## Spencer

rex said:


> Got a good deal. 25" bar
> 
> Ms441c


Its that time of year. Nothing more glorious that the smell of two stoke and fresh wood ships. :thumbup: If they made a cologne I'd buy it.


----------



## Walraven

Couple of new tools I got in exchange for some weekend labour


----------



## Leo G

What's the top one. Or the right one if the pic is tilted.


----------



## Walraven

Ramset 32mm rotary hammer drill


----------



## wazez

Youngin' said:


> I guess the girlfriend isn't getting new shoes...


......


----------



## chewy

Walraven said:


> Ramset 32mm rotary hammer drill



Make sure you have a stilson to get stuck drills out, its clutch doesnt let you spin it.


----------



## Walraven

...


----------



## Moze

Couldn’t resist getting this. The (somewhat) new DeWalt compact 20v recip saw. Still has the same 4-blade configuration as the old one but a couple/few inches shorter.
I’ve been wanting to get another DeWalt Tough Case and Home Depot just started carrying this as a kit. $199 for everything. I had a $70 store credit, so $130 out-of-pocket. Hoping to get close to that out of my old saw and a charger and battery.

They’re kind of doing the insert trays like Bosch has. These are a bid more stout, although I won’t be using mine.

Pretty good deal if you're already into the Tough system and looking for another case.


----------



## Calidecks

Californiadecks said:


> Is it cold?
> Your finger


Wasn't there a movie? Cold Finger or member or something like that?


----------



## Leo G

Californiadecks said:


> Is it cold?
> Your finger


He's just stating you're #1:whistling


----------



## Leo G

Californiadecks said:


> Wasn't there a movie? Cold Finger or member or something like that?


Gold


----------



## Youngin'

I tried out my 18v Fuel hammer drill putting tapcons in concrete and it worked great, enough torque to drive them tight for the most part. So much torque in fact I can't get the damn bit out of the chuck. It is badly stuck.


----------



## Calidecks

Youngin' said:


> I tried out my 18v Fuel hammer drill putting tapcons in concrete and it worked great, enough torque to drive them tight for the most part. So much torque in fact I can't get the damn bit out of the chuck. It is badly stuck.


Tap it with your hammer while it's in reverse


----------



## Youngin'

Californiadecks said:


> Tap it with your hammer while it's in reverse


Thanks I'll try that first thing tomorrow.


----------



## WBailey1041

Send it to me 😬


----------



## shanewreckd

Youngin' said:


> I had to convert over 20F to Celsius. C'mon man that ain't nothing!
> 
> At least you don't have experience the joys of mild frostbite. Which reminds me...time to tape up my tools for the winter...


:laughing: That's only -6! It's been -12 here since Halloween. Frostbite sucks, I grew up in northern Manitoba, -50c was quite common. Fingers, face, ears :no:

I taped my Stiletto up already. What else do you tape?


----------



## Youngin'

shanewreckd said:


> :laughing: That's only -6! It's been -12 here since Halloween. Frostbite sucks, I grew up in northern Manitoba, -50c was quite common. Fingers, face, ears :no:
> 
> I taped my Stiletto up already. What else do you tape?


Haha then you know exactly what that pain is like when your extremities start to thaw. 

I'll tape up my nail bar, hammer, guns if there's no rubber grip, common lifting points on metal ladders, handles on equipment. Anything metal that could suck the heat out of fingers.


----------



## shanewreckd

Youngin' said:


> Haha then you know exactly what that pain is like when your extremities start to thaw.
> 
> I'll tape up my nail bar, hammer, guns if there's no rubber grip, common lifting points on metal ladders, handles on equipment. Anything metal that could suck the heat out of fingers.


Ice climbers call it the screaming barfies. When thawing fingers hurt so bad you throw up.

Makes sense, the ladders and guns. Don't use guns much doing formwork though. Insulated leather gloves help against the metal, good enough for me at least.


----------



## Calidecks

shanewreckd said:


> Ice climbers call it the screaming barfies. When thawing fingers hurt so bad you throw up.
> 
> Makes sense, the ladders and guns. Don't use guns much doing formwork though. Insulated leather gloves help against the metal, good enough for me at least.


screw that! If I had to live in that, I'd sell insurance or something.


----------



## Youngin'

shanewreckd said:


> Ice climbers call it the screaming barfies. When thawing fingers hurt so bad you throw up.
> 
> Makes sense, the ladders and guns. Don't use guns much doing formwork though. Insulated leather gloves help against the metal, good enough for me at least.


Screaming barfies eh...gonna have to remember that one.


----------



## Gumphri

I've always worn those nitrile or leather dipped gloves with a pair or two of liners on the inside. Change out wet liners every coffee break and your golden up to -35 Celsius(before wind chill). If your working in weather colder than that most places in the world your just plain silly.


----------



## CanningCustom

I don't even wear gloves until -20


----------



## pl_silverado

Travis4710 said:


> Picked this up at the big orange for $99 yesterday...


I bought 2. Still trying to figure out why I couldn't pass them up, as I have their Fuel Equivalents. :blink:


----------



## CanningCustom

pl_silverado said:


> I bought 2. Still trying to figure out why I couldn't pass them up, as I have their Fuel Equivalents. :blink:


Addicted


----------



## Robinson1

Californiadecks said:


> I think the coldest I've ever been in, was 20F. I was passing through Houston and had to stop for gas. I never want to go through that chit again it was very miserable.


:laughing:

14F when I went through town this morning. It's not even winter yet. :whistling


----------



## country_huck

Robinson1 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> 14F when I went through town this morning. It's not even winter yet. :whistling




This weather is crazy. I live in south mississippi a stone throws from the gulf and we have already had temps in the upper 20's. We should still be I the 60's.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Used the scribe tool this morning for the first time. Dam it's good. I tried about 5 different scribe tools over the years but this one blows them away. 





































After the cut


----------



## Leo G

But can it do this :whistling


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

That one won't but my other one will but it ain't as accurate. Very hard to keep it square on flat scribes but on stuff like that where you aint looking at being 1/64" tight it's great. 

This is one of me others


----------



## WarriorWithWood

I found that one and hated it...the wide area above the follow pin is too wide. I was trying to scribe stone like Leo and it hit the stone one too many times...I wound up giving them to my helper in 2 pieces. I'm still stuck with the old standby brass with a bent pin to keep it away.


----------



## Leo G

Hard to improve on something simple that is tried and true.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Nope, still no problems. I am fine.


----------



## Unger.const

Was on the coast and a mom and pop lumber yard had some. So I started my Christmas self shopping early. (What? All the Christmas decorations told me it was the season)


----------



## Unger.const

Unger.const said:


> Was on the coast and a mom and pop lumber yard had some. So I started my Christmas self shopping early. (What? All the Christmas decorations told me it was the season)


Haven't figured out how this new contractor talk app works yet.


----------



## GPatt06

*Great Deal On Milwaukee Kit*

Went to the new Home Depot this week that opened up on Mississauga Road in Brampton Ontario and broke down and bought a couple of the M18 drill and impact kits. Already had a ton of M18's but the deal was just too good to pass up, $149 for the drill, impact, 2 compact batteries and a charger, regular price $249. This deal is only until Wednesday, so if you're in the Brampton area get'em while they're hot!


----------



## duburban

BCConstruction said:


> That one won't but my other one will but it ain't as accurate. Very hard to keep it square on flat scribes but on stuff like that where you aint looking at being 1/64" tight it's great.
> 
> This is one of me others
> 
> View attachment 121722


I'm with you BCC! That things is killer when your sliding along floors or walls. For real contours get a regular compass.


----------



## CanningCustom

GPatt06 said:


> Went to the new Home Depot this week that opened up on Mississauga Road in Brampton Ontario and broke down and bought a couple of the M18 drill and impact kits. Already had a ton of M18's but the deal was just too good to pass up, $149 for the drill, impact, 2 compact batteries and a charger, regular price $249. This deal is only until Wednesday, so if you're in the Brampton area get'em while they're hot!


I'm too lazy to drive the 50 mins.


----------



## Spencer

Got this 52" on sale from sears online last night $999. I thought I was going to have to go black friday shopping to get it from the city. Turned out as I was looking online they had it for the same price online as for the black friday ad. For $79 delivery I'll have them drop the thing off in my garage and save the hour trip to sears.


----------



## skillman

Nothin special just a torque wrench.


----------



## Johnny_5

Got the TS55 and a midi about a week ago. Loved them so much, there's a Kapex on it's way to me. :clap: Loving this Festool stuff, not loving the prices though. This affair is definitely going to put me in the poorhouse. Might have to start drinking cheaper beer, lol.


----------



## roejiley

Looking for a new hammer and I don't wanna make another thread about Stiletto haha, but does anyone know if the fiberglass ones have the same issue as the wooden ones with the head popping off while pulling nails? I found them for $90, seems worth the extra cash to me. Not really willing to spend all that for the tibone, though, especially when I only ever swung a Stiletto wooden handle a few years ago.


----------



## CanningCustom

roejiley said:


> Looking for a new hammer and I don't wanna make another thread about Stiletto haha, but does anyone know if the fiberglass ones have the same issue as the wooden ones with the head popping off while pulling nails? I found them for $90, seems worth the extra cash to me. Not really willing to spend all that for the tibone, though, especially when I only ever swung a Stiletto wooden handle a few years ago.


The fiberglass one's aren't available here yet so I can't really comment but I have not broke a wood handle pulling nails. Only time I have broke a handle is over strikes. Swing into tight quarters.


----------



## jlsconstruction

roejiley said:


> Looking for a new hammer and I don't wanna make another thread about Stiletto haha, but does anyone know if the fiberglass ones have the same issue as the wooden ones with the head popping off while pulling nails? I found them for $90, seems worth the extra cash to me. Not really willing to spend all that for the tibone, though, especially when I only ever swung a Stiletto wooden handle a few years ago.



Yes they do


----------



## roejiley

Welp I ordered it not too long after posting that since I couldn't find any negative reviews. Got it for $90, so hopefully it lasts a decent while.. Maybe it'll push me to buy a tibone in the future.


----------



## asgoodasdead

just ordered a tajima chalkline today after breaking my last irwin yesterday.


----------



## Youngin'

One of the associates at Rona told me that Stanley Fatmax power tools are rebranded Dewalts. Is there any truth to that?


----------



## jlsconstruction

Youngin' said:


> One of the associates at Rona told me that Stanley Fatmax power tools are rebranded Dewalts. Is there any truth to that?



Stanley, dewalt are the same company


----------



## SAcarpenter

asgoodasdead said:


> just ordered a tajima chalkline today after breaking my last irwin yesterday.



I have a couple. They work pretty good. I thought I was going to be cool and got a red line for red chalk and a blue one for blue chalk. I didn't realize they had different lines.


----------



## MDjim

Gary H said:


> Just got my crain 280 air sled. Pics to follow. Can't wait to move my fridge tommorrw .



I was looking at some YouTube videos after it was mentioned in the tile thread. It looks so awesome. Just today we had to move a fridge over new hardwood. It always makes me nervous.


----------



## tgeb

I bought this today.


----------



## Donohue Const

tgeb said:


> I bought this today.


What brand is it?


----------



## tgeb

Donohue Const said:


> What brand is it?


ASV RC 30.
I need it for some work I have coming up. The loader is only 48" wide, my next smallest loader is 66" wide. I need to get through an opening 60" wide. Underpinning a row house....


----------



## jlsconstruction

tgeb said:


> ASV RC 30.
> 
> I need it for some work I have coming up. The loader is only 48" wide, my next smallest loader is 66" wide. I need to get through an opening 60" wide. Underpinning a row house....



Want to sell it after you're done?


----------



## tgeb

jlsconstruction said:


> Want to sell it after you're done?



I just might, I'll let you know.

It's in really good condition from what I've seen of it. Low hours 610, pins are tight, undercarrige is tight.

Oh, I bought a snowblower attachment with it too, package deal.

And pallet forks.


----------



## jlsconstruction

tgeb said:


> I just might, I'll let you know.
> 
> It's in really good condition from what I've seen of it. Low hours 610, pins are tight, undercarrige is tight.
> 
> Oh, I bought a snowblower attachment with it too, package deal.
> 
> And pallet forks.



Let me know, I'm even more interested with that snow blower.


----------



## Framer53

How much snow you got in Auburn, in Utica we now have 8" on the ground.


----------



## jlsconstruction

Framer53 said:


> How much snow you got in Auburn, in Utica we now have 8" on the ground.



Like 16"to I plowed for 10 hours Wednesday and 20 hours yesterday. Got home and snow blowed then slept till 10 today.


----------



## jlsconstruction

We didn't have any Tuesday morning


----------



## raycgl

I picked up the M12 rotary tool with battery and charger for $59 at Home Depot this evening. 

The ignition actuator snapped off inside the column on my '86 F150 so I needed a dremel like tool to take out to the truck and modify the new one so I don't have to completely disassemble the steering column of the truck.


----------



## rrk

Gary H said:


> Just got my crain 280 air sled. Pics to follow. Can't wait to move my fridge tommorrw .


You will really like that, may not use it much but when you do it is a life saver.

Have a supply of wood blocks for when lifting odd shaped items. I moved a 5' Wolf range with 6" legs over natural terra cotta tiles, no problems at all.


----------



## txgencon

I ordered 7 Vise-Grip 6SPs to go with the 4 I already have. I also have 36 11SPs. One can never have enough clamps.


----------



## Unger.const

New 7-1/4 circ. And some stocking suffers for the fellas


----------



## asevereid

Couple of new additions to my collection :


----------



## pl_silverado

Here's my latest.


----------



## D.S.I.

This thing looks awfully tempting. Going to order next time I have a chance, too bad it's not in full production, couple month wait i guess. Worth a gamble for $145.


http://cdn3.volusion.com/cxyjk.dfrse/v/vspfiles/photos/K200-2T.jpg?1417681196


----------



## ChimneyHill

This thread is dangerous. Seeing all these tools that I "need". 

Last week I picked up a Bosch 4100-09 10" tables saw w/ stand and a set of the new Makita Stackable cases.


----------



## txgencon

pl_silverado said:


> Here's my latest.
> View attachment 122816


My accountant is encouraging me to go ahead and get the Kubota L3200 HST I've been wanting (with FEL, box blade and finish mower) before the end of the year. I am resisting only because I don't have a place to keep it indoors. I am NOT going to buy something that nice and let it sit out in the elements.


----------



## pl_silverado

txgencon said:


> My accountant is encouraging me to go ahead and get the Kubota L3200 HST I've been wanting (with FEL, box blade and finish mower) before the end of the year. I am resisting only because I don't have a place to keep it indoors. I am NOT going to buy something that nice and let it sit out in the elements.



Understandable. Mine is in the garage now. The John deere tractor has been relocated to the covered patio. 

I say get it. Then you can use it to dig your foundation and build it a home


----------



## Leo G

That's what I was using. A cheap tripod. A little jittery when people walked around in the room. But that has to do with the floor in the house more then the tripod itself.


----------



## N.E.Bldg&Rest.LLC

The only thing that's going to stop the shaky beam is to learn levitation.


----------



## Gary H

Donohue Const said:


> Since I'm left handed I like the blade on the right.
> 
> I wish they made a worm drive with a right-hand blade.
> 
> They don't do they?


I have spent years looking for a skil work drive with the blade on the right side . Have not yet find a living person who has seen one in person. I did find one pic of one with a swing table on it. That's it. It would be awesome to add to the collection


----------



## WBailey1041

Gary H said:


> I have spent years looking for a skil work drive with the blade on the right side . Have not yet find a living person who has seen one in person. I did find one pic of one with a swing table on it. That's it. It would be awesome to add to the collection



I bet it has something to do with the direction the motor turns vs the direction the blade spins, if that make any sense.


----------



## CanningCustom

Californiadecks said:


> 2 impacts drivers, regular drill, 10 batteries, a multi charge, 7-1/4 circular saw, 6-1/2" circular saw, sawzall, blower, and a jigsaw.


So basically an arsenal


----------



## jlsconstruction

Gary H said:


> I have spent years looking for a skil work drive with the blade on the right side . Have not yet find a living person who has seen one in person. I did find one pic of one with a swing table on it. That's it. It would be awesome to add to the collection



It's a crowe safety saw


----------



## Nick R

Porter cable 314- worm drive blade right


----------



## Calidecks

It's a tool, because it helps me wind down after a hard days work.


----------



## jlyons

Hilti had a blade right worm drive. It went on track too. They quit making them just as I found out about them


----------



## darthdude

I've had an old Dewalt DW745 table saw for several years now, but it is getting a little tired. I've had my eye on the newer model with 20" rip capacity at Home Depot for a little while. They've been $299 for a few months, but now are marked down to $225, so I bought one:thumbup:. Get them while you can, I imagine they are being closed out! They are perfect for most peoples jobsite uses! Particularly nice for in/out quick jobs and if space on your truck is limited.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

Californiadecks said:


> It's a tool, because it helps me wind down after a hard days work.


It's also tiny. I hope that's for your bathroom Mike. :jester:


----------



## jlsconstruction

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> It's also tiny. I hope that's for your bathroom Mike. :jester:



I'm working on talking the wife into letting me get an 80" for the living room so the 70" can go in the bedroom, then the 50" to the kitchen


----------



## Calidecks

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> It's also tiny. I hope that's for your bathroom Mike. :jester:


It's a 32" for our bedroom


----------



## Calidecks

jlsconstruction said:


> I'm working on talking the wife into letting me get an 80" for the living room so the 70" can go in the bedroom, then the 50" to the kitchen


How do you see the whole screen at once? We have a 60" in the living room and that's almost to big for us.


----------



## jlsconstruction

Californiadecks said:


> How do you see the whole screen at once? We have a 60" in the living room and that's almost to big for us.



I want one of the curved ones.


----------



## Calidecks

jlsconstruction said:


> I want one of the curved ones.


That's going to be our next one. :thumbup:


----------



## Youngin'

jlsconstruction said:


> I want one of the curved ones.


Give it another 10 years and people will want the inside out one.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

I took a look at the curved 4k 76" I think it was not long ago. Thinking of changing TV room to either a 4k projector of a 70-80" TV. But that curved TV didn't impress me at all. It's just a gimmick and it also makes it had for mounting options too. Once in front of it you couldn't notice it was curved at all. It's more of a talking piece than serving any function. 

The projector is the way I want to go but they ain't cheap.


----------



## BBuild

I just picked these up this morning. Anyone use them before?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

I ain't ever seen them in person but watched a few videos on the before. They seem to work well but let us know how you get on with them.


----------



## tjbnwi

You'll find uses for the air bags. On the hotel job we used them under the doors to hold them open while moving stock. I don't own a set, they belong to Justin, his idea to use them to hold the doors open. 

Tom


----------



## jlsconstruction

BCConstruction said:


> I took a look at the curved 4k 76" I think it was not long ago. Thinking of changing TV room to either a 4k projector of a 70-80" TV. But that curved TV didn't impress me at all. It's just a gimmick and it also makes it had for mounting options too. Once in front of it you couldn't notice it was curved at all. It's more of a talking piece than serving any function.
> 
> The projector is the way I want to go but they ain't cheap.



I have a $7000 Panasonic projector. It's cool, but no where near as clear as a tv. They say it's 1080p. It's fine until you get over 50". It's supposed to be able to get to 400", the biggest I ever had it was probably 150"


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

It can't be a very good projector if you ain't impressed by it. I have put a couple of $2500 pannys in and have been very impressed. They only went to about 106" because of room limitations though so not massive but I'm only going to about 90" which should be easy with a 4k model. The 4k Sony I have seen on Demos have been very impressive. But they are in the $9k-$10k 

I already have a 50" panny on the wall for normal viewing but I want the projector for movies and gaming.


----------



## jlsconstruction

BCConstruction said:


> It can't be a very good projector if you ain't impressed by it. I have put a couple of $2500 pannys in and have been very impressed. They only went to about 106" because of room limitations though so not massive but I'm only going to about 90" which should be easy with a 4k model. The 4k Sony I have seen on Demos have been very impressive. But they are in the $9k-$10k
> 
> I already have a 50" panny on the wall for normal viewing but I want the projector for movies and gaming.



I never said I wasn't impressed, but you're crazy if you think it's going to be comparable with a tv. But you're Barry and you know everything, and know someone with every single product under the sun, and there stuff all sucks compared to what you have


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

BBuild said:


> I just picked these up this morning. Anyone use them before?
> 
> View attachment 123014


No:blink: Where you get that at:blink:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

jlsconstruction said:


> I never said I wasn't impressed, but you're crazy if you think it's going to be comparable with a tv. But you're Barry and you know everything, and know someone with every single product under the sun, and there stuff all sucks compared to what you have




First off have you even seen a 4k projector running 4k content? 

So let's hear why it's not comparable to a TV.


----------



## jlsconstruction

BCConstruction said:


> First off have you even seen a 4k projector running 4k content?
> 
> So let's hear why it's not comparable to a TV.



I'm not arguing with you. 

Just wondering, I know you're on several forums. How chitty does someone life have to be to do nothing but argue with people on the internet about everything. You got your ass beat a lot when you were a kid didn't you.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

jlsconstruction said:


> I'm not arguing with you.
> 
> Just wondering, I know you're on several forums. How chitty does someone life have to be to do nothing but argue with people on the internet about everything. You got your ass beat a lot when you were a kid didn't you.


Ok so you have no idea what you are talking about. Thought as much


----------



## Inner10

BCConstruction said:


> I took a look at the curved 4k 76" I think it was not long ago. Thinking of changing TV room to either a 4k projector of a 70-80" TV. But that curved TV didn't impress me at all. It's just a gimmick and it also makes it had for mounting options too. Once in front of it you couldn't notice it was curved at all. It's more of a talking piece than serving any function.
> 
> The projector is the way I want to go but they ain't cheap.


The curved screen TVs look great at night but during the day they concentrate reflections of ambient light and windows which I find really annoying. 



jlsconstruction said:


> I never said I wasn't impressed, but you're crazy if you think it's going to be comparable with a tv. But you're Barry and you know everything, and know someone with every single product under the sun, and there stuff all sucks compared to what you have


Projectors are comparable to TVs, no question. The problem is people want to compare looking at a 100" screen from 6 feet and looking at a 50" TV from 6 feet...yeah the pixels are going to look bigger.

Sony projectors are great but JVC Pro is my true love...you can't even hear them.


----------



## Inner10

Here's one I recently installed, they mount like a normal TV, with a spacer for the bolts.


----------



## asgoodasdead

roejiley said:


> oh I love my fuel impact driver. I bought a cheap M12 drill but as soon as I have a need for it I'll buy the fuel too haha, and the hackzall is on the list


I have the hackzall, it's pretty useless. fuel might be better, though. you 255 guys have a lot of work? I'm in 254.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Inner10 said:


> The curved screen TVs look great at night but during the day they concentrate reflections of ambient light and windows which I find really annoying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Projectors are comparable to TVs, no question. The problem is people want to compare looking at a 100" screen from 6 feet and looking at a 50" TV from 6 feet...yeah the pixels are going to look bigger.
> 
> 
> 
> Sony projectors are great but JVC Pro is my true love...you can't even hear them.



The curved screens are nice TV's for sure but I don't see a difference in viewing experience compared to a flat screen. I sat in the demo room where they had one and after a few mins you forget it's curved and it feels like you are watching a flat TV. 

Plus the way they hang out from the wall looks stupid to me. I'm more impressed by a TV being paper thin close to a wall than a curved one sticking out into the room. 

I ain't seen one in daylight so no idea about the reflections. I would guess they reflect more of what's around you than a flat screen though.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Inner10 said:


> Here's one I recently installed, they mount like a normal TV, with a spacer for the bolts.



Picture looks good. Still can't get used to the way the look on a wall.


----------



## gillisonconstru

We have them, they are handy we use them more than you would think you would, mostly doors and windows.


----------



## jlsconstruction

BCConstruction said:


> Ok so you have no idea what you are talking about. Thought as much



My real life experience vs you reading about something on the Internet


----------



## jlsconstruction

Inner10 said:


> The curved screen TVs look great at night but during the day they concentrate reflections of ambient light and windows which I find really annoying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Projectors are comparable to TVs, no question. The problem is people want to compare looking at a 100" screen from 6 feet and looking at a 50" TV from 6 feet...yeah the pixels are going to look bigger.
> 
> 
> 
> Sony projectors are great but JVC Pro is my true love...you can't even hear them.



I'm just saying put a 80" tv next to a projector that's set at 80", you will tell the difference.


----------



## Inner10

jlsconstruction said:


> I'm just saying put a 80" tv next to a projector that's set at 80", you will tell the difference.


I disagree to an extent, the resolution is the same, but the projector it's subject to airborne impurities, must be focused, screen material and gain.

I have a pic somewhere of a video wall I did with a JVC Pro, and two Samsung TV's you can really do a good side by side.


----------



## CanningCustom

You guy's wanna start a new thread and whip you dicks out on your TV's there?


----------



## WarriorWithWood

I'm running a cheapie epson projector in my office. I'm running it at about 60" and I must say it is comparable to my 60" Sammy in the living room. I'll have to agree with inner and BC on this one. I'm using a $250 one and its pretty close...I can only imagine the picture if I went out and spent $1500 after a thorough research project....good luck with the dick thread...:laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

jlsconstruction said:


> My real life experience vs you reading about something on the Internet



Where did I say reading about it? I have personal experience in viewing them side by side. Unlike your self where you are just making stuff up as you go along. But maybe you should join the av forums and at least learn what you are talking about. 

Shows us your $8k projector and setup. I'm curious as to why your saying it's not as good. Like inner says though if your running a 1080p projector at 130" and you the same distance from it as a 50" 1080p TV then of course the 50" gonna look better. Drop your projector down to 50" then come back and let us know how much better it looks.


----------



## roejiley

asgoodasdead said:


> I have the hackzall, it's pretty useless. fuel might be better, though. you 255 guys have a lot of work? I'm in 254.


I just started my apprenticeship not too long ago so I don't know how it's been up until recently but I know there's a lot going on in AC, and a lot of jobs are starting right after the new year. Plus Rowan, Salem, and a few other big jobs going on.

The fuel has a bigger stroke length, higher top RPM, and it cuts twice as fast but I really wanted it for plumbing when I was doing remodeling, perfect for getting into tight spaces or those hard to reach angles.


----------



## Youngin'

Got my M18 lantern. Blinded everyone in the living room when I switched it on. I've got a lot to do tomorrow so I'm going to go in early to work while it's still dark out and give it a go.


----------



## CanningCustom

Youngin' said:


> Got my M18 lantern. Blinded everyone in the living room when I switched it on. I've got a lot to do tomorrow so I'm going to go in early to work while it's still dark out and give it a go.


Sound's sweet. Better than finishing framing a tray ceiling by cellphone flash light :whistling:


----------



## Youngin'

Haha true. In this case it's ground prep for a pour in the company's very first showhome. 

I was using my Bosch laser to measure in walls a few weeks ago, it's a tool the boss doesn't have, he was jealous. Next up he borrowed my M12 Fuel Impact and loved it, now he wants one. I think the lantern will push him over the edge and I'll probably see him in the new year with a bunch of new tools that are the next level up from mine. :laughing:


----------



## SectorSecurity

tjbnwi said:


> You'll find uses for the air bags. On the hotel job we used them under the doors to hold them open while moving stock. I don't own a set, they belong to Justin, his idea to use them to hold the doors open.
> 
> Tom


What did you pay for the airbags?

I like these for holding open doors.

http://www.techtoolsupply.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=WEDGE-IT-GN

Looks more professional then jamming something random in to hold it open.


----------



## Unger.const

SectorSecurity said:


> Looks more professional then jamming something random in to hold it open.


Are your referring to the bag thingy or the dick thread?


----------



## BBuild

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> No:blink: Where you get that at:blink:


I picked them up at my local lumber yard CCL for $21 each. I used them to hang a 3'0" and they work very well. One has enough pressure to push or lift the door wherever you want. They're rated at 220 pounds each.


----------



## asgoodasdead

roejiley said:


> I just started my apprenticeship not too long ago so I don't know how it's been up until recently but I know there's a lot going on in AC, and a lot of jobs are starting right after the new year. Plus Rowan, Salem, and a few other big jobs going on.
> 
> The fuel has a bigger stroke length, higher top RPM, and it cuts twice as fast but I really wanted it for plumbing when I was doing remodeling, perfect for getting into tight spaces or those hard to reach angles.


ah, yeah. I just started mine too. worked residential for 5 years and now have been in for like a month and a half. last job I was on there was a lot of south jersey guys who were 254 cause they said 255 doesn't have nearly as much work. who knows if they're right though. job I'm on now is all guys from north jersey but the same company has a job running down in Lakewood too


----------



## Calidecks

For those out there that own a Rolair VT20TB, you probably didn't know it but you also own a low voltage wire spool reel.


----------



## CanningCustom

Californiadecks said:


> For those out there that own a Rolair VT20TB, you probably didn't know it but you also own a low voltage wire spool reel.


I do the same thing my vt25big. Except I use the empty wire spools for hose reels.


----------



## Calidecks

CanningCustom said:


> I do the same thing my vt25big. Except I use the empty wire spools for hose reels.


Good idea!


----------



## Rustbucket

Movie theaters use projectors.


----------



## CanningCustom

Californiadecks said:


> Good idea!


Cheaper than buying one


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Rustbucket said:


> Movie theaters use projectors.


Yes but very expensive projectors. Saying that though there are people on AV forums with $150k home projectors that will do a 20ft screen but they use them for about 6ft screens. I bet they look real good at that distance when they look perfect at 20ft.


----------



## jlsconstruction

Californiadecks said:


> For those out there that own a Rolair VT20TB, you probably didn't know it but you also own a low voltage wire spool reel.



And everyone that owns a broom also owns a spool dowel


----------



## Calidecks

jlsconstruction said:


> And everyone that owns a broom also owns a spool dowel


Yes, I did forget to mention the spool dowel. Good point.


----------



## Tylerwalker32

Got a few things for Christmas




















Also got a new occidental 3" belt, festoon apron, and a 10 oz stiletto and some Collins clamps.


----------



## Leo G

Christmas Booty


----------



## Rustbucket

Not the kind of Christmas "Booty" I was expecting pictures of.


----------



## Robinson1

http://www.ebay.com/itm/191371342311?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Been wanting one of these for quite a while and that was too good of a price to pass up.


----------



## Calidecks

CanningCustom said:


> I heard a vicious rumor that Milwaukee will be releasing a cordless nailer this year.


Did you really? As in framer?


----------



## CanningCustom

Californiadecks said:


> Did you really? As in framer?


Yep that is what I heard


----------



## Calidecks

That would work great for me.


----------



## CanningCustom

Californiadecks said:


> That would work great for me.


If they do I am 100% leaving makita


----------



## Calidecks

I've been looking at the Dewalt, but maybe I'll hold off a while. I hate Dewalt.


----------



## Calidecks

It was a matter of what I hated the most the air hose or Dewalt


----------



## CanningCustom

Californiadecks said:


> I've been looking at the Dewalt, but maybe I'll hold off a while. I hate Dewalt.


Yeah so do I man. I haven't had any luck with dewalt power tools


----------



## CanningCustom

It's was -30 couple times in the last week, so hose's are pretty much the only option.


----------



## Leo G

Ack -30, screw that.


----------



## asevereid

CanningCustom said:


> If they do I am 100% leaving makita


Joe's new avatar:


----------



## CanningCustom

asevereid said:


> Joe's new avatar:


I am already looking into a big package deal lol


----------



## CanningCustom

Leo G said:


> Ack -30, screw that.


It makes life more..........interesting that is for sure.


----------



## Leo G

Is that C or F, not that it really matters if it's -22F or -30F. :fncold:


----------



## CanningCustom

°C, sucks either way ya look at it. Had icles about 3" long hanging off my beard. Friggin cave man stile lol


----------



## asgoodasdead

Californiadecks said:


> I think the Milwaukee tape measure blade needs to be wider, always wondered why Stanley is the only company that makes tape measures right.


some people don't like fatmaxes. like me. but those milwaukee tapes weigh as much as a brick. woof.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

I love a 16' FatMax. It's my daily tape. Got a 25' if I need it. The Milwaukee is too bulky for my tastes.


----------



## mobiledynamics

roejiley said:


> Read on two forums that they will be released in August, and read somewhere else that they will be released in the first quarter of the year.
> 
> Milwaukee just came out with tape measures directed toward GCs and remodelers, maybe they'll start actually making nail guns and such this year.


All I've got is Big Red in Cordless - except for the yellow nailer.....

Big Rig in Impacts, Drills, Bandsaw, chaulk gun, the list goes all. Love Big Red...


----------



## Inner10

mobiledynamics said:


> All I've got is Big Red in Cordless - except for the yellow nailer.....
> 
> Big Rig in Impacts, Drills, Bandsaw, chaulk gun, the list goes all. Love Big Red...


Since when did Milwaukee take Hilti's place as "big red".


----------



## m1911

Inner10 said:


> Since when did Milwaukee take Hilti's place as "big red".


Since Hilti doesn't sell their stuff at homedepot anymore!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Makita already have a cordless framing nailer and 18g nailer but currently I think both are only available in Europe still. Not hard to get them though.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Inner10 said:


> Since when did Milwaukee take Hilti's place as "big red".



Since they can't be bought hardly anywhere in stock and the tool selection is about 10 tools deep.


----------



## jlsconstruction

I've only seen one place to even buy hilti, and it was 200 miles from my house in a different state.


----------



## mobiledynamics

Only stuff I carry in Hilti is their hammers and their DX460.
Can't think of anything else I would get from them other than their lineup of firestopping/anchoring systems.

Milwaukee was a game changer for me on tool lineup.....


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

The hilti rep wil bring anything i want to my shop.


----------



## Inner10

BCConstruction said:


> Since they can't be bought hardly anywhere in stock and the tool selection is about 10 tools deep.


Huh, no hilti stores?


----------



## Designed2Fail

Inner10 said:


> Huh, no hilti stores?


No hilti store but have a hilti rep. who will bring me any thing I want or order if he does not have it stocked.

We were doing a 4 story high standing seam roof and the harness rope caught my drill hook on my tool belt and sent my impact to the ground on concrete. 

The impact did not break but did act a little funky. Worked fine but you could tell something was up with it. called my Hilti rep to have it repaired and he just gave me a new one instead. I was like sweet deal.


----------



## CanningCustom

BCConstruction said:


> Makita already have a cordless framing nailer and 18g nailer but currently I think both are only available in Europe still. Not hard to get them though.


I had the framer, wasn't impressed by it at all.


----------



## Calidecks

Inner10 said:


> Since when did Milwaukee take Hilti's place as "big red".


Hilti was founded in 1941 Milwaukee Tools was founded in 1924


----------



## jlsconstruction

Californiadecks said:


> Hilti was founded in 1941 Milwaukee Tools was founded in 1924



Makita was 1915.


----------



## Inner10

Californiadecks said:


> Hilti was founded in 1941 Milwaukee Tools was founded in 1924


And passed around like a whore ever since.


----------



## scottktmrider

I am looking to buy a new drywall pouch and I was looking at the diamondback and would like some input if anybody has one. the web site doesn't show very good pic of the inside, and like the rest of you guy's I want to get what I want,


----------



## BBuild

I couldn't wait any longer for Makita to come out with a flood light like the M18 one so I picked up 2 more of their led drop lights. I have 3 now and all of them together still doesn't compare to one Milwaukee. 

The rechargeable batteries are for some of my flashlights and the grinder was a black Friday left over at HD for $17.


----------



## roejiley

It would be great to see Milwaukee make a cordless framing nailer. Love their 12v stuff and there's plenty of 18v stuff I've had my eye on. I'm definitely waiting for cordless nailers before I buy any 18v stuff.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

CanningCustom said:


> I had the framer, wasn't impressed by it at all.



I know some people have issues with there's and others that love it. Seems like the paslodes where some people have awful luck with them and some no issues at all. I had some bad luck with some off brand nails in my paslode kept jamming but went back to their nails are been perfect ever since.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Inner10 said:


> Huh, no hilti stores?



The main hilti dealer here stocks nothing. Not one single tool. Rep can get anything but it's a min of a day wait so I guess he gets the stuff shipped to him then he brings to me. I would use them for fasteners and foam but their prices are out there and u can get equivalents of the shelf from most places.


----------



## Leo G

We have a place around here that deals with pneumatic tools and air nailers. They also sell nails and fasteners. But you'd be crazy to buy them there. They are double the price of retail.


----------



## m1911

Lowes was blowing out these Rockwell oscillating tools for $36, for that price couldn't pass it up. Already got a Fein Top, but what the heck.

Picked up a moisture meter too for $20. And a folding table. :laughing:


----------



## asgoodasdead

BBuild said:


> I couldn't wait any longer for Makita to come out with a flood light like the M18 one so I picked up 2 more of their led drop lights. I have 3 now and all of them together still doesn't compare to one Milwaukee.
> 
> The rechargeable batteries are for some of my flashlights and the grinder was a black Friday left over at HD for $17.
> 
> View attachment 130994


I love those ironclad gloves. you can feel everything.


----------



## Moze

New goodies...


----------



## asgoodasdead

let us know how the milwaukee vac is. I have my eye on that and the M12 fuel circular saw.


----------



## David7586

Moze said:


> New goodies...



I've had every single blade on that bandsaw break prematurely. Didn't matter if I was cutting metal, pvc, wood, whatever. I think the sizing is perfect with a 2-1/2" opening for my needs, but the blades add up real fast. Unfortunately I could only find bosch branded blades. I've tried different tpi blades with no avail and I've been making a note to not push the saw and let the blade do the cutting. 

Hopefully you'll have better luck than I did. 

I just picked up the bosch gas18v cordless vacuum. I'm curious to see how the milwaukee you got compares. The Milwaukee is ~35 cfm and the bosch ~40 cfm on paper. Haven't used it yet, but people get 30 mins out of a 2.0 ah slim pack so I have high hopes with a 4.0 ah fatpack. Milwaukee says you get 30 mins from a 4.0 ah m12, which is pretty good.


----------



## CrpntrFrk

m1911 said:


> Lowes was blowing out these Rockwell oscillating tools for $36, for that price couldn't pass it up. Already got a Fein Top, but what the heck.
> 
> Picked up a moisture meter too for $20. And a folding table. :laughing:


How do you like the case? My local lumber yard has these and I keep looking at them cause the case looks cool. As in I would toss the tool somewhere and use the case for something else! :laughing: For $36, I would buy a couple just for the case. :thumbup:


----------



## Leo G

David7586 said:


> I've had every single blade on that bandsaw break prematurely. Didn't matter if I was cutting metal, pvc, wood, whatever. I think the sizing is perfect with a 2-1/2" opening for my needs, but the blades add up real fast. Unfortunately I could only find bosch branded blades. I've tried different tpi blades with no avail and I've been making a note to not push the saw and let the blade do the cutting.
> 
> Hopefully you'll have better luck than I did.
> 
> I just picked up the bosch gas18v cordless vacuum. I'm curious to see how the milwaukee you got compares. The Milwaukee is ~35 cfm and the bosch ~40 cfm on paper. Haven't used it yet, but people get 30 mins out of a 2.0 ah slim pack so I have high hopes with a 4.0 ah fatpack. Milwaukee says you get 30 mins from a 4.0 ah m12, which is pretty good.


Have you tried different tension, less tension?


----------



## David7586

::blink:: 
I thought the tension lever should always be turned down all the way...

Hmm... I'll gladly take back anything negative I've had to say about the bandsaw if this keeps the blades from snapping. I'll try adjusting the tension.


----------



## Leo G

You can check the tension by listening to the blade when you pluck it like a guitar string. The tighter it is, the higher the tone.

When you finally get the adjustment that doesn't prematurely snap them remember the sound so you can replicate it on the next blades.

A rule of thumb is to use moderate pressure with your index finger and push the blade sideways. It should move about 1/4" if the guides are spaced about 6" apart.


----------



## m1911

CrpntrFrk said:


> How do you like the case? My local lumber yard has these and I keep looking at them cause the case looks cool. As in I would toss the tool somewhere and use the case for something else! :laughing: For $36, I would buy a couple just for the case. :thumbup:


The case is OK, nothing special. I thought the handle was metal, but it's plastic, painted silver to look like metal. :laughing: It's pretty roomy for the tool though.
I actually used the tool today, it's pretty smooth and powerful, with some heft to it. I can leave it at the job and not worry about my expensive Fein MM growing feet... 

Oh, and the moisture meter is good for $20, I took some quick measurements today, and it seems to be close to my other meter.


----------



## m1911

All this recent talk about Ryobi this, Ryobi that, Ryobi nailers, I figured I could use a lightweight miter saw... well, I don't need anymore miter saws, or saws for that matter... but what the hell... :whistling


----------



## jct3

Moze said:


> New goodies...


Who's shipping the vac already? 

I got an out of stock notice from Toolnut when I ordered, not sure if I ordered too late and got pushed to the second batch, or if that was the standard pre-order notice for everyone.


----------



## Youngin'

Lightweight saws are nice to have. I was doing the trim in my project managers condo last summer and the little 10" Hitachi was perfect. Could carry it with one hand and set up instantly.


----------



## Dan_Watson

We have had zero issues with that saw.



David7586 said:


> I've had every single blade on that bandsaw break prematurely. Didn't matter if I was cutting metal, pvc, wood, whatever. I think the sizing is perfect with a 2-1/2" opening for my needs, but the blades add up real fast. Unfortunately I could only find bosch branded blades. I've tried different tpi blades with no avail and I've been making a note to not push the saw and let the blade do the cutting.
> 
> Hopefully you'll have better luck than I did.
> 
> I just picked up the bosch gas18v cordless vacuum. I'm curious to see how the milwaukee you got compares. The Milwaukee is ~35 cfm and the bosch ~40 cfm on paper. Haven't used it yet, but people get 30 mins out of a 2.0 ah slim pack so I have high hopes with a 4.0 ah fatpack. Milwaukee says you get 30 mins from a 4.0 ah m12, which is pretty good.


----------



## David7586

It's nice to know that not everyone had the issue I was having. I'll definitely try playing with the tension as Leo G posted next time I need the saw.


----------



## asevereid

Forgive me... I slipped again. 
Somehow a sawsall, cantilever organizer, and a track saw found its way into my truck today. 
Pics on Monday.


----------



## Moze

jct3 said:


> Who's shipping the vac already?
> 
> I got an out of stock notice from Toolnut when I ordered, not sure if I ordered too late and got pushed to the second batch, or if that was the standard pre-order notice for everyone.



I pre-ordered mine a while back from ToolNut and didn't receive a pre-order notice. Maybe they sold more than they anticipated?

Anyway, I'm going to run the three of these through a few comparison tests to see how they stack up.


----------



## Calidecks

Moze said:


> I pre-ordered mine a while back from ToolNut and didn't receive a pre-order notice. Maybe they sold more than they anticipated?
> 
> Anyway, I'm going to run the three of these through a few comparison tests to see how they stack up.


Awesome Moze, I was hoping to get a good comparison review.


----------



## Dan_Watson

Moze said:


> I pre-ordered mine a while back from ToolNut and didn't receive a pre-order notice. Maybe they sold more than they anticipated?
> 
> Anyway, I'm going to run the three of these through a few comparison tests to see how they stack up.


I just purchased the Bosch after reading your review. Thanks.


----------



## roejiley

Thinking about buying this, hell of a deal.

http://www.grainger.com/product/DEWALT-Cordless-Drill-Driver-Kit-32ZU52


----------



## m1911

roejiley said:


> Thinking about buying this, hell of a deal.
> 
> http://www.grainger.com/product/DEWALT-Cordless-Drill-Driver-Kit-32ZU52


*Item no longer available. This item has been discontinued and is unavailable for purchase.


Grainger likes to do that...*


----------



## Calidecks

Which is better wera or wiha? I've tried the wera, now I'll see how these conpare.


----------



## jct3

Cool, let us know. I've been told Wiha has better metallurgy.


Also, got my ship notice from Toolnut for the M12 vac, hope this thing rocks.


----------



## Calidecks

jct3 said:


> Cool, let us know. I've been told Wiha has better metallurgy.
> 
> 
> Also, got my ship notice from Toolnut for the M12 vac, hope this thing rocks.


I hope that vac is good. I would like one for quick clean ups.


----------



## CanningCustom

Brand new in box for $100 pshhhh Sold!


----------



## asgoodasdead

we have 4 coil versions of that gun. register the warranty. you're gonna use it.


----------



## jlsconstruction

asgoodasdead said:


> we have 4 coil versions of that gun. register the warranty. you're gonna use it.



Last year I got a couple for $79 at blowes, and have had nothing but problems with them


----------



## asgoodasdead

we've had the pistons replaced in each gun 2-3 times under warranty. they break every few months. have 2 at Hitachi right now.


----------



## CanningCustom

asgoodasdead said:


> we have 4 coil versions of that gun. register the warranty. you're gonna use it.


I have 11 of these gun's I am well aware of the crap they cause but they disposable. Throw always. I have 6 driver's in bags in the garage. Funny thing is ever since I bought them in bulk. I haven't broke one. The coil nailer version is great for light framing. The driver's in those guns are made with a softer steel hence them snapping off a week after purchase


----------



## m1911

CanningCustom said:


> I have 11 of these gun's I am well aware of the crap they cause but they disposable. Throw always. I have 6 driver's in bags in the garage. Funny thing is ever since I bought them in bulk. I haven't broke one. The coil nailer version is great for light framing. The driver's in those guns are made with a softer steel hence them snapping off a week after purchase


drivers. plural.


----------



## CanningCustom

m1911 said:


> drivers. plural.


Auto correct. Bite me


----------



## m1911

CanningCustom said:


> Auto correct. Bite me


gun's too... :laughing:


----------



## CanningCustom

Keep going I just read what I posted. Better get a red marker :smh:


----------



## m1911

CanningCustom said:


> Keep going I just read what I posted. Better get a red marker :smh:


I let you off easy... :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:
See what becomes of heavy drinking...


----------



## CanningCustom

You should take a deep breath and put the bottle down.


----------



## m1911

CanningCustom said:


> You should take a deep breath and put the bottle down.


Actually it's bottles. :laughing:


----------



## CanningCustom

jlsconstruction said:


> Last year I got a couple for $79 at blowes, and have had nothing but problems with them


They are still $250 and up here so I'll take it. Just gonna end up breaking it anyways lol. I prefer coil nailers but guys now a days seem to run away scared. They are too heavy :smh:


----------



## CanningCustom

m1911 said:


> Actually it's bottles. :laughing:


You smacked ass lol


----------



## m1911

Way too heavy, but if you're one of those guys who carries 2 dozen nail strips in you tool belt, then it's probably a wash...


----------



## CanningCustom

I am that guy. I like while using coil nailers I don't have coils in my bags. So makes my hips happy. As far as the guns weight,they aren't really much heavier than say a paslode. Just the weight is in different places.


----------



## m1911

Don't get me started on the Paslodes...


----------



## CanningCustom

m1911 said:


> Don't get me started on the Paslodes...


New old or cordless?


----------



## m1911

CanningCustom said:


> New old or cordless?


Old cordless.
Haven't tried the new. Other than Li-Ion batteries, is there a difference?
I hate toe nailing with those.


----------



## jlsconstruction

CanningCustom said:


> They are still $250 and up here so I'll take it. Just gonna end up breaking it anyways lol. I prefer coil nailers but guys now a days seem to run away scared. They are too heavy :smh:



Our lowes switched to senco for like 6 months, they are back to hitachi now.


----------



## jlsconstruction

Diamond D. said:


> Festool is now selling baked goods?
> 
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stollen
> 
> 
> 
> :jester:,
> 
> D.



My phone is dumb


----------



## SAcarpenter

Picked up a new saw on Saturday. Love these things


----------



## asgoodasdead

that's a big ass saw


----------



## CanningCustom

I'll take the saw and the 3 stabilas


----------



## JR Shepstone

That's a sweet case they gave you too.


----------



## overanalyze

I have that saw too. It is a beast! Bad boy has some torque when it fires up!


----------



## Rustbucket

Just picked up two of these at HD in McComb, MS for $65 each. The flashlight is okay, but what I really was after was the 4.0 XC batteries!


----------



## Calidecks

...


----------



## jlsconstruction

Rustbucket said:


> View attachment 139378
> 
> 
> Just picked up two of these at HD in McComb, MS for $65 each. The flashlight is okay, but what I really was after was the 4.0 XC batteries!



I was just looking at that at hd


----------



## asevereid

I had to show restraint... I did NOT purchase this but was REAL close.


----------



## jlsconstruction

asevereid said:


> I had to show restraint... I did NOT purchase this but was REAL close.
> View attachment 139474



Sometimes I feel like I should buy stuff and sell it on eBay. So I can buy the tools I want with the profits of course.


----------



## Diamond D.

jlsconstruction said:


> Sometimes I feel like I should buy stuff and sell it on eBay. So I can buy the tools I want with the profits of course.


I guess if you have the time...
To me, it doesn't seem worth the hassle for the profits.

D.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

SAcarpenter said:


> View attachment 139082
> 
> Picked up a new saw on Saturday. Love these things


Sweet saw. Cpo has refurb for 300. Almost 18lbs. What a beast. You must be cutting a boat load of 4x's


----------



## kyle_dmr

I use mine to cut 3 1/2" flange ijoist. Like butter. Big base makes it easier to move around and keep straight on large joists.


----------



## m1911

Too good a deal to pass up. 
$239 slider and $50 4.0AH batteries. :thumbsup:

Does a person need half a dozen different miter saws? really?


----------



## m1911

jlsconstruction said:


> Sometimes I feel like I should buy stuff and sell it on eBay. So I can buy the tools I want with the profits of course.


The thought occurred to me to buy a couple $239 miter saws to sell... but I don't want to be one of those guys... :no:


----------



## SAcarpenter

CITY DECKS INC said:


> Sweet saw. Cpo has refurb for 300. Almost 18lbs. What a beast. You must be cutting a boat load of 4x's



I gang cut as much as I possibly can. Studs, plates, headers, joists, wall parts, treads, risers and stringers- especially stringers. I can cut through two and have the third one nicely started. It really helps lining things up during assembly. Just remember your earplugs!


----------



## skillman

This came in the mail today the 11th finger from fastcap .


----------



## m1911

skillman said:


> This came in the mail today the 11th finger from fastcap .
> View attachment 139626


Now you can use it as a template to make 10 more out of some scrap plywood! :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## skillman

m1911 said:


> Now you can use it as a template to make 10 more out of some scrap plywood! :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:



It was free from fastcap .


----------



## m1911

skillman said:


> It was free from fastcap .


Free is good. :thumbsup:


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Anyone have a good recommendation for a vacuum that straps on your back – like a back pack.


----------



## asgoodasdead

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Anyone have a good recommendation for a vacuum that straps on your back – like a back pack.


so you can pretend to be a ghostbuster?


----------



## MDjim

We have some at work that are great. I don't remember the name. I'll look tomorrow. There gray with a purple top. I haven't used them since I got my ct, but our painters still use them.


----------



## TimelessQuality

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Anyone have a good recommendation for a vacuum that straps on your back – like a back pack.


My Merry Maids have some cool ones... never looked at the brand though:whistling


----------



## MDjim

http://evacuumstore.com/p-15042-proteam-super-coachvac-backpack-vacuum.aspx

We have 2 of these


----------



## Golden view

After hanging hundreds of cabinets, doors, and other light duty tasks with the big guy I finally got something lighter. The length helps too, which is why I didn't get the one with the chuck. Plenty of power to drive cabinet screws on high speed.

I don't like multiple battery systems but the chargers accept both, and this takes up almost no space.

I generally don't use the impact because this is faster, quieter and I never strip screws.


----------



## jlsconstruction

asgoodasdead said:


> so you can pretend to be a ghostbuster?



I was eating lunch outside at a bar downtown where I live back in the summer. The ghostbusters walked by.


----------



## Leo G

:blink::blink:


----------



## Walraven

To good to walk past


----------



## Calidecks

Walraven said:


> To good to walk past


I've always wondered why they would make batteries black, if heat is their enemy. Now that may not mean much to some around the country, but any black tools here in Southern Cali left out in the sun, get so hot you can't touch them. The outdoors market for cordless tools is very substantial.


----------



## mnld

Californiadecks said:


> I've always wondered why they would make batteries black, if heat is their enemy. Now that may not mean much to some around the country, but any black tools here in Southern Cali left out in the sun, get so hot you can't touch them. The outdoors market for cordless tools is very substantial.


Duh!! So you can find them in the snow!!


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

asgoodasdead said:


> so you can pretend to be a ghostbuster?


I hate when I get found out!


----------



## RobertCDF

Walraven said:


> To good to walk past


How much did those run you?


----------



## Walraven

RobertCDF said:


> How much did those run you?


260 nzd apiece


----------



## darthdude

MDjim said:


> We have some at work that are great. I don't remember the name. I'll look tomorrow. There gray with a purple top. I haven't used them since I got my ct, but our painters still use them.


Its probably this brand. I have this exact vacuum, only use it at home, but it is truely fantastic!http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GM4YFO0/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s02?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## john5mt

Walraven said:


> 260 nzd apiece


That seems like a lot of money for one battery


----------



## Walraven

john5mt said:


> That seems like a lot of money for one battery


For the most part it's all relative


----------



## MDjim

darthdude said:


> Its probably this brand. I have this exact vacuum, only use it at home, but it is truely fantastic!http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GM4YFO0/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s02?ie=UTF8&psc=1



Yep they are. I posted the link above. They work great


----------



## john5mt

I had a relapse. Went to buy bags for my ct and some multi master blades. walked out with this too.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Lanya LaPunta said:


> 549.00 To me. that's cheaper 'n dirt. I remember looking at them when the lowest that I could find anywhere ... online mostly ... was in excess of 850.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying that it's better than a Kapex, however, using both ... I find it to be a superior saw.
> 
> 
> 
> To each their own.
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite is still the Makita. It lacks the upfront controls of the Bosch but I am used to it.



What did you find makes it better than the kapex? I owned both for about 2 years and hated the Bosch in almost every respect. Ended up selling it.


----------



## Dan_Watson

BCConstruction said:


> What did you find makes it better than the kapex? I owned both for about 2 years and hated the Bosch in almost every respect. Ended up selling it.


Also, how is the dust collection compared to the Kapex?


----------



## Lanya LaPunta

I will say nothing negative about the Kapex. It's a finely engineered and manufactured slider. Fit and finish seem quite good.

Perhaps, I did not give the Kapex enough of a chance ... but the "money back" is only for thirty days ... so it went back.

Festool's customer service seemed (not a multi-user, therefore the "seemed") exemplary. And, anyone wondering about their full return policy ... at least by my experience ... needs to have no worries. 

For a shop saw, I really wanted greater cut capacity and the Bosch gave me more. If I was really serious about (and needed) maximum nested capacity, I'd go with the Yellow Black and Decker (Dewalt).

Dust? They both seemed to do fine. However, the rubber "dust grabber" (?whatever it's called?), on the Festool seemed to even further limit nested cut capacity.

Not bashing Festool. Great tool, with a lot of options I don't use (like their angle finder) and I've never relied on a laser (my Makita's laser is dead on ... but I really don't use it). However, I could see how useful Festool's dual laser could prove to be.

No Festool bashing here!

I will type nothing negative about the Kapex. I just didn't like it.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Lanya LaPunta said:


> I will say nothing negative about the Kapex. It's a finely engineered and manufactured slider. Fit and finish seem quite good.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps, I did not give the Kapex enough of a chance ... but the "money back" is only for thirty days ... so it went back.
> 
> 
> 
> Festool's customer service seemed (not a multi-user, therefore the "seemed") exemplary. And, anyone wondering about their full return policy ... at least by my experience ... needs to have no worries.
> 
> 
> 
> For a shop saw, I really wanted greater cut capacity and the Bosch gave me more. If I was really serious about (and needed) maximum nested capacity, I'd go with the Yellow Black and Decker (Dewalt).
> 
> 
> 
> Dust? They both seemed to do fine. However, the rubber "dust grabber" (?whatever it's called?), on the Festool seemed to even further limit nested cut capacity.
> 
> 
> 
> Not bashing Festool. Great tool, with a lot of options I don't use (like their angle finder) and I've never relied on a laser (my Makita's laser is dead on ... but I really don't use it). However, I could see how useful Festool's dual laser could prove to be.
> 
> 
> 
> No Festool bashing here!
> 
> 
> 
> I will type nothing negative about the Kapex. I just didn't like it.



Only curious as to why you preferred the Bosch as I hated it. 

Now in a shop environment where it's not being moved and you don't have a use for the lasers it's prob a good saw but as a jobsite saw it couldnt be any worse. To much flex in the axial glide part compared to the kapex and that aggressive start up was awful and I use the lasers a lot and I am slow without them. 

The bevel adjust was also crap compared to the kapex.


----------



## brhokel606

BCConstruction said:


> Only curious as to why you preferred the Bosch as I hated it.
> 
> Now in a shop environment where it's not being moved and you don't have a use for the lasers it's prob a good saw but as a jobsite saw it couldnt be any worse. To much flex in the axial glide part compared to the kapex and that aggressive start up was awful and I use the lasers a lot and I am slow without them.
> 
> The bevel adjust was also crap compared to the kapex.


So there is alot of slop in the Bosch? Crap....I was heading in tomorrow to check it out. The dust collection is not on my top list for needs. The slop at full extension is number #1 and if the Bosch has it, it will be out. The weight of either isn't a concern either, it will be on the gravit rise.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

brhokel606 said:


> So there is alot of slop in the Bosch? Crap....I was heading in tomorrow to check it out. The dust collection is not on my top list for needs. The slop at full extension is number #1 and if the Bosch has it, it will be out. The weight of either isn't a concern either, it will be on the gravit rise.



Had this argument with someone else who has not owned both saws side by side and they said the kapex arms had more deflection that the Bosch fully extended. 

Proved them wrong by putting a full bag of thinset on each saws head at full extension to prove them wrong. The kapex didn't deflect even 1/64" and the Bosch defected over 1/4" I will try and find the pictures.


----------



## schaefercs

Does this shoulder plane count? Needed it for a glue down hardwood install where one side is just a bit wider than the other on some pieces. 

It's by far my most expensive hand tool now.


----------



## m1911

schaefercs said:


> View attachment 142170
> 
> Does this shoulder plane count? Needed it for a glue down hardwood install where one side is just a bit wider than the other on some pieces.
> 
> It's by far my most expensive hand tool now.


It's just a fancy chisel holder... :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## JR Shepstone

m1911 said:


> It's just a fancy chisel holder... :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:



It looks kinda badass though. 

It ain't your grandpa's shoulder plane...


----------



## brhokel606

BCConstruction said:


> Had this argument with someone else who has not owned both saws side by side and they said the kapex arms had more deflection that the Bosch fully extended.
> 
> Proved them wrong by putting a full bag of thinset on each saws head at full extension to prove them wrong. The kapex didn't deflect even 1/64" and the Bosch defected over 1/4" I will try and find the pictures.


Thanks, BCC, that's exactly what I was curious about.


----------



## brhokel606

BCConstruction said:


> Had this argument with someone else who has not owned both saws side by side and they said the kapex arms had more deflection that the Bosch fully extended.
> 
> Proved them wrong by putting a full bag of thinset on each saws head at full extension to prove them wrong. The kapex didn't deflect even 1/64" and the Bosch defected over 1/4" I will try and find the pictures.


My current Dewalt slider deflects just a tad less than that and it is too much for fine work. I can not stand trying to get fine trim work perfect with a tool that isn't up to the job.


----------



## Lanya LaPunta

brhokel606 said:


> So there is alot of slop in the Bosch? Crap....I was heading in tomorrow to check it out. The dust collection is not on my top list for needs. The slop at full extension is number #1 and if the Bosch has it, it will be out. The weight of either isn't a concern either, it will be on the gravit rise.


No slop in mine, but ... I just got it.

However, I have an acquaintance that's had one for close to two years .... NO slop. I found the axial glide far superior to the Kapex, which I would rank at (slop wise) dead even with my Makita slider.

To each their own and there might be that rare factory lemon, even amongst the best of manufacturers.


----------



## m1911

Lanya LaPunta said:


> No slop in mine, but ... I just got it.
> 
> However, I have an acquaintance that's had one for close to two years .... NO slop. I found the axial glide far superior to the Kapex, which I would rank at (slop wise) dead even with my Makita slider.
> 
> To each their own and there might be that rare factory lemon, even amongst the best of manufacturers.


I've used the Bosch Glide saw on several occasions, and I find it to be an excellent saw. Wouldn't lug it around job to job, unless I had a trailer perhaps, but it's excellent up against a wall in a shop. I'm old school, I still run a Hitachi C8FB2


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Lanya LaPunta said:


> No slop in mine, but ... I just got it.
> 
> 
> 
> However, I have an acquaintance that's had one for close to two years .... NO slop. I found the axial glide far superior to the Kapex, which I would rank at (slop wise) dead even with my Makita slider.
> 
> 
> 
> To each their own and there might be that rare factory lemon, even amongst the best of manufacturers.



There's zero flop in the kapex. I'm not sure why people say this because people who own the saw have never found this. I had the 1013FL makita which was and still is a great saw but it's far from the kapex still. 

Where was this slope your talking about in the kapex because I have owned 2 Axil glides in total and both had a lot of head deflection which I tested. What was your test?


----------



## CrpntrFrk

BOOYA!!


----------



## john5mt

The only two saws i have ever seen with zero slop is the kapex and the hitachi FSH japanese made. Usually when you think theres slop in the kapex its because the whole saw is moving. The head does not move. 

The thing that these two saws have in common is the diameter of the rails/tubes. All the other newer saws have much skinnier rails and i think between that, crummy bearings, and big heavy motors you get that slop.


----------



## jhark123

skillman said:


> What it set you back $$$!


29.5k for the hoe, 3k truck, 6k trailer. I feel like I got a decent deal on all of it. The hoe only has 1000 hrs.


----------



## Unger.const

Two for the price of two......shows they are suppose to work with the tough box system.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

john5mt said:


> The only two saws i have ever seen with zero slop is the kapex and the hitachi FSH japanese made. Usually when you think theres slop in the kapex its because the whole saw is moving. The head does not move.
> 
> The thing that these two saws have in common is the diameter of the rails/tubes. All the other newer saws have much skinnier rails and i think between that, crummy bearings, and big heavy motors you get that slop.



I just think it's more of a case of people not really knowing the difference between a quality saw and a **** saw. 

If the Bosch was any good it would be going up in price not down. I paid $850+ tax when I bought my first one. They can now be found for $550. 

Kapex on the other hand has gone up $200 since I bought it.


----------



## PrestigeR&D

Really.............


To each their own.......


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

We like to call em pop guns,,, but I got a new one.


----------



## sunkist

Wow this must be new for Bosch, $480.00 plus the tax on the main land. Looks cool let us know how it works after the test drive :thumbsup:


----------



## Calidecks

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> We like to call em pop guns,,, but I got a new one.


What's it shoot?


----------



## m1911

Californiadecks said:


> What's it shoot?


nails, silly!:laughing:


----------



## Calidecks

m1911 said:


> nails, silly!:laughing:


I think it says 18 Guage. I can't wait until another company comes out with a cordless framer. I hate Dewalt.


----------



## m1911

Californiadecks said:


> I think it says 18 Guage. I can't wait until another company comes out with a cordless framer. I hate Dewalt.


Angled 16ga

no one makes a 18 angled


----------



## Calidecks

m1911 said:


> Angled 16ga
> 
> no one makes a 18 angled


Is that angled? Man I need my eyes checked!


----------



## m1911

Californiadecks said:


> Is that angled? Man I need my eyes checked!


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## m1911

It's like the Dewalt cordless with the flywheel system - too heavy and bulky.


----------



## hgroeneveld

Just picked up this baby at Home Cheapo. Those Christmas gift cards were burning a hole in my pocket.


----------



## Calidecks

hgroeneveld said:


> Just picked up this baby at Home Cheapo. Those Christmas gift cards were burning a hole in my pocket.


Too bad they don't sell cameras there. :laughing:


----------



## skillman

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> We like to call em pop guns,,, but I got a new one.



Nice dirty and representing the brand for the members .


----------



## m1911

Californiadecks said:


> Too bad they don't sell cameras there. :laughing:


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

They sell sewer cams. Still probably takes better pics than what he's got there... :laughing::laughing:


----------



## AZ_Framer

Took a lot of convincing of the girlfriend, but it was worth it. Just under $200 for the whole bundle.


----------



## m1911

AZ_Framer said:


> Took a lot of convincing of the girlfriend, but it was worth it. Just under $200 for the whole bundle.


Convincing? Be a man. Put your foot down. 



But wait and do it after dinner, so you don't go hungry... :laughing:


----------



## hgroeneveld

Californiadecks said:


> Too bad they don't sell cameras there. :laughing:


That's what happens when drop your phone , camera first down three stories.


----------



## Leo G

AZ_Framer said:


> Took a lot of convincing of the girlfriend, but it was worth it. Just under $200 for the whole bundle.


Girlfriend? That means nothing. Wife, that has a little bit of pull. Not much unless you are jobless.


----------



## m1911

Leo G said:


> Girlfriend? That means nothing. Wife, that has a little bit of pull. Not much unless you are jobless.


and if you are jobless, the last thing you should be doing is buying fancy tools... :laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Californiadecks said:


> What's it shoot?


It shoots 16ga. 20º angle. It came with a 4.0Ah battery. and charger.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

AZ_Framer said:


> Took a lot of convincing of the girlfriend, but it was worth it. Just under $200 for the whole bundle.


Well I returned a broken 12volt drill-driver and 2 pellet batteries and the charger that was bought in may of 2011 got a HD store credit for 99$ and tax 105$? and then picked this with it.


----------



## Calidecks

Knight-Builder said:


> View attachment 152945
> 
> 
> I decided it was high time I replace/add to the old school all-yellow stabilas. And I'm not one for doing it one at a time :laughing:


I've got all those and that case. Do I need to go check my toolbox? :laughing:


----------



## BradingCon

Is that one stabilas kit you bought? Or did you buy them separately and buy the case? Awesome set you have there.


----------



## Knight-Builder

BradingCon - The 48" and the 16" came as a set (for cheaper than the 48" alone), then the other three (32", 24", and 10" torpedo) were individual purchase, as was the case. The store must have felt nice and threw in a 27ft Stabila tape measure too.

Californiadecks - don't worry, I slyly replaced them with my old ones; I even cut out handy holes in them and [crudely] painted these red and white - you'll never notice the difference :laughing:


----------



## D.S.I.

Third hand and laser mount, very smooth setup.


----------



## pl_silverado

$ 140 total.


----------



## Diamond D.

sweet.:clap:

where?

D.


----------



## pl_silverado

Diamond D. said:


> sweet.:clap:
> 
> where?
> 
> D.


The Q250 was $ 129.99 at cpooutlet.com

The O350 I found on the clearance rack at home depot. Manager couldn't find it in inventory, nor had a way of tagging it and marking it down, so he handed it to me and said have a nice day.


----------



## Robinson1

pl_silverado said:


> The Q250 was $ 129.99 at cpooutlet.com
> 
> The O350 I found on the clearance rack at home depot. Manager couldn't find it in inventory, nor had a way of tagging it and marking it down, so he handed it to me and said have a nice day.




Why does this never happen to me?

I did buy a 8 foot section of damaged counter top once at Lowes for $5 though. :laughing:


----------



## overanalyze

pl_silverado said:


> The Q250 was $ 129.99 at cpooutlet.com
> 
> The O350 I found on the clearance rack at home depot. Manager couldn't find it in inventory, nor had a way of tagging it and marking it down, so he handed it to me and said have a nice day.


I'll give you 75 for it...lol!


----------



## pl_silverado

overanalyze said:


> I'll give you 75 for it...lol!


lol I'll keep them both and fuel my addiction some more. :thumbsup:


----------



## AZ_Framer

Boss said he wanted me to start taping and muding. Learnin the ways of sheet rock 😔


----------



## charimon

pl_silverado said:


> lol I'll keep them both and fuel my addiction some more. :thumbsup:


But after you try them both, the 250 will set on the shelf never to be used again.


----------



## pl_silverado

charimon said:


> But after you try them both, the 250 will set on the shelf never to be used again.



I'll keep the extra blades and give it to the wife for her hobbies then lol.


----------



## aptpupil

Which is better Super cut or 350?


----------



## Calidecks

aptpupil said:


> Which is better Super cut or 350?


I like the 350 because you can use any blade out there. The Supercut is limited to Supercut blades. The Supercut blades are not sold in most big box stores. I own the 350 and it's plenty powerful enough. It powers through composites which are hard on any cutting tool.


----------



## Calidecks

There may be other blades out there for the Supercut, but you will more then likely have to buy them online, and you will be limited compared to what you can find for the 350.


----------



## cashishift

Aaron Berk said:


> I like the Trolly, but I don't find it to be "super" stair friendly when fully loaded.
> I'd buy it again in a heartbeat though, actually considering getting a second one. I've only got about 10 tstaks (some guys here have TONS)
> 
> I like the system:thumbsup:


I would agree with your sentiments about being stair friendly.. overall the cart isnt bad, there are some design flaws IMO.. 

IE the strap that they use to keep the boxes on the cart, once adjusted to hold the boxes on, won't go back to their stays.. so now they just hang there. 

I do like the ability to throw a level or other items in the back behind the boxes. 

I picked mine up for $60 bucks on Amazon :thumbup:

Pics of your setup??


----------



## m1911

I noticed today at homedepot that they had the ridgid 12" slider on sale for $399, if you're into that stuff...

http://www.homedepot.com/p/RIDGID-1...Saw-with-Adjustable-Laser-MS1290LZA/204321514


----------



## Tom M

When my Fein 250 quits I would replace it with the 350 I hear in addition to power its much more quiet. That could be some time though, well made tools last. I use that thing nearly every day, siding retrofit framing, wierd trim or deck stuff, tile repairs ect... going on 5 years


----------



## heavy_d

AZ_Framer said:


> Boss said he wanted me to start taping and muding. Learnin the ways of sheet rock 😔



Oh your going to have fuuun!!


----------



## m1911

Californiadecks said:


> I think they are good for 150 lbs


So get one and hang your hammock from it... :laughing:


----------



## RiverBG




----------



## Jswills76

Went out for a new sander today and lucked out ,local lumber yard had a makita bo6030 on clearance for 99. I was very close to going to woodcraft to look at the festool but I held back.


----------



## skillman

This came in the mail today . Got to love being rewarded .


----------



## Diamond D.

Very nice. :thumbup:

I have a hard enough time here. :sad:

One of these days... Maybe. 

Been almost 2 years since my local rep. moved on. :no:

D.


----------



## Framer87

skillman said:


> This came in the mail today . Got to love being rewarded.


I got that same one. Just love it. Was going for a stabila at the time, came across the Bosch and was sold! You planning to use it for layouts? We use it for walkouts, layout, straightening 80'+ wall lengths with the layout option all the time.


----------



## roejiley

For those that use Bosch 12v, how would you compare them to Milwaukee? That new jigsaw makes me want to switch to the blue team.. I'm too anal about batteries to have both


----------



## Rustbucket

roejiley said:


> For those that use Bosch 12v, how would you compare them to Milwaukee? That new jigsaw makes me want to switch to the blue team.. I'm too anal about batteries to have both



I use both, and like both of them. I think the quality of the Milwaukee is a bit better, though. Especially the battery connection. Plus the Milwaukee has better tool selection. I do like the look of the Bosch jigsaw. Looks slimmer than the Milwaukee. 

I started with the Bosch, then added some Milwaukee as I found some good deals I couldn't pass up. If I were to start from scratch, I would get Milwaukee.


----------



## brhokel606

Rustbucket said:


> I use both, and like both of them. I think the quality of the Milwaukee is a bit better, though. Especially the battery connection. Plus the Milwaukee has better tool selection. I do like the look of the Bosch jigsaw. Looks slimmer than the Milwaukee.
> 
> I started with the Bosch, then added some Milwaukee as I found some good deals I couldn't pass up. If I were to start from scratch, I would get Milwaukee.


I agree, I have had both and the Bosch has serious battery connection issues, pissed me off enough I threw the oscillator away! I went with Milwaukee, much better, actually not even a close competition. But my big stuff is still Dewalt 20v


----------



## Robinson1

roejiley said:


> For those that use Bosch 12v, how would you compare them to Milwaukee? That new jigsaw makes me want to switch to the blue team.. I'm too anal about batteries to have both


I've had a little Bosch 12v drill for about a year now. I don't care much for it. Used it once or twice for punch list type stuff. Seemed underpowered. Can't think of a single project where it would be better than my 18v drills. Now it just pretty much takes up space on my trailer shelving. 

Also have the 12v Bosch radio. Its decent, wouldn't buy another if something happened to it though. 

Never used any of the Milwaukee stuff. Can't imagine it would be much better though. My electrician has a 12v Milwaukee impact driver that he carries around in his bags. I guess it's good for the occasional screw but if it were me I'd just throw an 18v in a drill holster and call it good.

I'm probably in the minority but I don't see the point in the 12v tools.


----------



## m1911

Robinson1 said:


> I've had a little Bosch 12v drill for about a year now. I don't care much for it. Used it once or twice for punch list type stuff. Seemed underpowered. Can't think of a single project where it would be better than my 18v drills. Now it just pretty much takes up space on my trailer shelving.
> 
> Also have the 12v Bosch radio. Its decent, wouldn't buy another if something happened to it though.
> 
> Never used any of the Milwaukee stuff. Can't imagine it would be much better though. My electrician has a 12v Milwaukee impact driver that he carries around in his bags. I guess it's good for the occasional screw but if it were me I'd just throw an 18v in a drill holster and call it good.
> 
> I'm probably in the minority but I don't see the point in the 12v tools.


I have the Bosch 12v drill and impactor kit, and I use them on a daily basis. I love that impact!


----------



## Robinson1

.............


----------



## Robinson1

m1911 said:


> I have the Bosch 12v drill and impactor kit, and I use them on a daily basis. I love that impact!


If you don't mind me asking, what are you using them daily for?


----------



## m1911

Robinson1 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what are you using them daily for?


Not driving 1/2" x 8" lags if that's what you're getting at! :laughing:


Daily meaning almost everyday. For example, yesterday I hung a few doors, adjusted several kitchen cabinets doors, and installed 3 bathroom grab bars. I use the 12V drill to predrill, and the impact to drive screws, and sometimes I'll just use a flip bit in the impact to drill and drive.

But, I carry two other 18V drills and an 18V impact diver for the big stuff.


----------



## brhokel606

m1911 said:


> Not driving 1/2" x 8" lags if that's what you're getting at! :laughing:
> 
> 
> Daily meaning almost everyday. For example, yesterday I hung a few doors, adjusted several kitchen cabinets doors, and installed 3 bathroom grab bars. I use the 12V drill to predrill, and the impact to drive screws, and sometimes I'll just use a flip bit in the impact to drill and drive.
> 
> But, I carry two other 18V drills and an 18V impact diver for the big stuff.


I hated the trigger lag time, it was extremely pronounced when using it. I ended up selling them on CL. I do like the 12v Dewalt stuff, I use them from time to time but love the small drill when doing aluminum flashing work to predrill trim nails. Small, light and perfect amount of power. I use the small impact for electrical work, love how light it is.


----------



## Robinson1

brhokel606 said:


> I hated the trigger lag time, it was extremely pronounced when using it. I ended up selling them on CL. I do like the 12v Dewalt stuff, I use them from time to time but love the small drill when doing aluminum flashing work to predrill trim nails. Small, light and perfect amount of power. I use the small impact for electrical work, love how light it is.


All the brushless Bosch stuff has that annoying lag. 

I really like Bosch cordless but my tools are getting old and the new Bosch stuff kind of makes me shake my head. I'm not saying the quality has gone down but I don't like some of the new features. "Soft start" being my biggest gripe.


----------



## brhokel606

Robinson1 said:


> All the brushless Bosch stuff has that annoying lag.
> 
> I really like Bosch cordless but my tools are getting old and the new Bosch stuff kind of makes me shake my head. I'm not saying the quality has gone down but I don't like some of the new features. "Soft start" being my biggest gripe.


So that lag time is on purpose? That is the worst idea ever!


----------



## illbuildit.dd

m1911 said:


> Not driving 1/2" x 8" lags if that's what you're getting at! :laughing:
> 
> 
> Daily meaning almost everyday. For example, yesterday I hung a few doors, adjusted several kitchen cabinets doors, and installed 3 bathroom grab bars. I use the 12V drill to predrill, and the impact to drive screws, and sometimes I'll just use a flip bit in the impact to drill and drive.
> 
> But, I carry two other 18V drills and an 18V impact diver for the big stuff.


I use to carry the dewalt version for things like installing stanley commercial lock sets. When walking long distances from the parking lot and climbing stairs the lighter weight came in handy


----------



## Robinson1

brhokel606 said:


> So that lag time is on purpose? That is the worst idea ever!


Yep, anything brushless from Bosch has the "soft start" feature. I've got one of their new EC 18v brushless drills. If anything it has more lag than the 12v tools.


----------



## m1911

brhokel606 said:


> So that lag time is on purpose? That is the worst idea ever!


I like it. I don't even notice a delay on the impact.
And surprisingly the little 2.0Ah batteries run all day long.:thumbsup:


----------



## Calidecks

m1911 said:


> I like it. I don't even notice a delay on the impact.
> And surprisingly the little 2.0Ah batteries run all day long.:thumbsup:


I didn't think you are suppose to start a sentence with "and". :whistling:


----------



## m1911

Californiadecks said:


> I didn't think you are suppose to start a sentence with "and". :whistling:


You don't think, that's the problem. :laughing:
And yes, it's perfectly acceptable to use conjunctions to start a sentence... 

I realize sometimes I post in all lower case, but let me assure you that it's intentional.


Stick to making nice decks, and let me worry about the grammar... :laughing:


----------



## Calidecks

m1911 said:


> I like it. I don't even notice a delay on the impact.
> And surprisingly the little 2.0Ah batteries run all day long.:thumbsup:


You could've just left "and" out of that sentence and it would've still worked. See what I'm saying. :laughing:


----------



## m1911

Californiadecks said:


> You could've just left "and" out of that sentence and it would've still worked. See whet I'm saying. :laughing:


Again, you are making my head hurt... :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Calidecks

m1911 said:


> Again, you are making my head hurt... :laughing::laughing:


Did I mention that limiting how many times you can thank someone is just stupid.


----------



## m1911

Californiadecks said:


> Did I mention that limiting how many times you can thank someone is just stupid.


No, you didn't. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## m1911

Because you can never have enough lasers nor avocados... :whistling


----------



## Calidecks

m1911 said:


> Because you can never have enough lasers nor avocados... :whistling


The last time you mentioned Avo's I ended up at Vons. late at night.


----------



## m1911

Californiadecks said:


> The last time you mentioned Avo's I ended up at Vons. late at night.


NO, you mentioned them, and I ended up at Ralphs parking lot that night, eating avocados at 1AM, and I've been eating since non-stop! :laughing:


----------



## m1911

Picked this up after either the plumber or electrician at customers home decided to provide a new home for my Fluke 87


----------



## roejiley

My only problem with the 12v Milwaukees is sometimes I pull the trigger and nothing happens whatsoever. I'm assuming it's a poor battery connection, it doesn't happen often but it does at the worst times (of course).
I need a new 18v set as well, but I've been putting that on hold waiting for more cordless finish nailers to come out.


----------



## Leo G

Robinson1 said:


> I've had a little Bosch 12v drill for about a year now. I don't care much for it. Used it once or twice for punch list type stuff. Seemed underpowered. Can't think of a single project where it would be better than my 18v drills. Now it just pretty much takes up space on my trailer shelving.
> 
> Also have the 12v Bosch radio. Its decent, wouldn't buy another if something happened to it though.
> 
> Never used any of the Milwaukee stuff. Can't imagine it would be much better though. My electrician has a 12v Milwaukee impact driver that he carries around in his bags. I guess it's good for the occasional screw but if it were me I'd just throw an 18v in a drill holster and call it good.
> 
> I'm probably in the minority but I don't see the point in the 12v tools.


Imagine that. You 12v Bosch feels underpowered compared to your 18 volter. Can't imagine why that is.

I use the little 10.8v Makitas because they are small and light and fit in a lot of places that the 18v won't. They seem underpowered to. But they get the job done and fit in my hand well and weigh just about what the 3AH battery weighs for the whole drill and battery combo.

I like that.


----------



## overanalyze

I have been pleased with my Bosch 12v tools. I grab them more than my 18v tools. They are lighter and more compact. That said he Bosch line is falling behind a bit. The M12 line is growing way faster. 

Now the little Bosch 12v jigsaw is a great size. Very comfortable to use. Plenty of power for smaller tasks.


----------



## Warren

I do like the size of the 12v tools for removing cabinets and fixtures. I have 4 of the Bosch tools, but I think I am gonna start switching to the Milwaukee because of the selection.


----------



## RangoWA

m1911 said:


> Picked this up after either the plumber or electrician at customers home decided to provide a new home for my Fluke 87


Well that really sucks. What a loser move. I'd be pissed big time.


----------



## Rustbucket

Those little 12V Impact drivers are fantastic! They're much better at getting screws started. Especially in awkward positions. The first time I realized the value of the Impactor was installing new drawer slides and boxes in a kitchen. The 18v didn't really fit, and the 12v drill was too slow to effectively get the screw started before buckling the screw. The 12V Impactor zipped them right in!


----------



## roejiley

overanalyze said:


> I have been pleased with my Bosch 12v tools. I grab them more than my 18v tools. They are lighter and more compact. That said he Bosch line is falling behind a bit. The M12 line is growing way faster.
> 
> Now the little Bosch 12v jigsaw is a great size. Very comfortable to use. Plenty of power for smaller tasks.


The jigsaw is what's pushing me to make the switch, I hate the M12 one. It's very awkward. I use my M12 drill/impact for almost everything any more, I just don't want to switch and dislike the Bosch impact and drill. I'll probably stick with Milwaukee, since they're growing at a faster rate, though.


----------



## Robinson1

Leo G said:


> Imagine that. You 12v Bosch feels underpowered compared to your 18 volter. Can't imagine why that is.
> 
> I use the little 10.8v Makitas because they are small and light and fit in a lot of places that the 18v won't. They seem underpowered to. But they get the job done and fit in my hand well and weigh just about what the 3AH battery weighs for the whole drill and battery combo.
> 
> I like that.


Well like I said, I'm sure I'm in the minority on 12v tools. :whistling

Glad they are working out for you guys. I do way more work that requires boxes and boxes of 3 inch deck screws and large spade bits than I do with small cabinet screws. Difference in work loads I guess......


----------



## schaefercs

Robinson1 said:


> Well like I said, I'm sure I'm in the minority on 12v tools. :whistling
> 
> 
> 
> Glad they are working out for you guys. I do way more work that requires boxes and boxes of 3 inch deck screws and large spade bits than I do with small cabinet screws. Difference in work loads I guess......



I have both Dewalt 20v and Milwaukee 12v. If I don't need the power of the 20v, I'll gladly take the weight savings and use the 12v tools. They each have their place - I definitely wouldn't think of driving more than one or two 3" screws with the 12v, just like I wouldn't use the 20v tools for finish-type work.


----------



## Knight-Builder

I've got a mix of Milwaukee fuel 12v stuff that gets used fairly frequently (the 12v drill was my first taste of the fuel-aid). 

I must say, however, I am surprised Dewalt didn't market theirs as 14v max or some nonsense.


----------



## Calidecks

m1911 said:


> I cut tight copes in not so dense poplar, and my blades don't heat up. Sorry for your troubles... :laughing:


Happiness is a tight cope. :laughing:


----------



## Robinson1

You guys want to get a room or something? 

:laughing:


----------



## Calidecks

m1911 said:


> you want wide? :laughing:


...


----------



## m1911

Robinson1 said:


> You guys want to get a room or something?
> 
> :laughing:


Since you like 12V tools so much, I thought of you and bought these today... :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## m1911

Californiadecks said:


> Happiness is a tight cope. :laughing:


You got that straight! :laughing:


----------



## Mort

Oh hell, I always liked Koolaid when I was a kid...


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

Mort said:


> Oh hell, I always liked Koolaid when I was a kid...


That's the one I'm looking at myself.

Trade is excavating? Festool has ya'll hooked to now?? :laughing:


----------



## m1911

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> That's the one I'm looking at myself.
> 
> Trade is excavating? Festool has ya'll hooked to now?? :laughing:


hooked *to* what? :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Mort

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> That's the one I'm looking at myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Trade is excavating? Festool has ya'll hooked to now?? :laughing:



Excavating is just a paycheck. I like it, can't say I love it. This is for my personal collection. Bossman provides whatever I need for the job.


----------



## jhark123

How is the market for dirt work up in Methow? Always seemed like a great place to live to me, but that the work would be scarce.


----------



## Robinson1

m1911 said:


> Since you like 12V tools so much, I thought of you and bought these today... :laughing: :laughing:


I'm honored.


----------



## m1911

Robinson1 said:


> I'm honored.


In fact, I'm banning 18V tools from my jobs! :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Mort

jhark123 said:


> How is the market for dirt work up in Methow? Always seemed like a great place to live to me, but that the work would be scarce.



Good now that everybody is rebuilding from the fire and floods. I'm back to work a lot earlier this year. It's tougher to eke out a living here (I'm a somewhat recent transplant, grew up in Lake Stevens), but we're making it happen.


----------



## Robinson1

m1911 said:


> In fact, I'm banning 18V tools from my jobs! :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


That's fine, if I ever sub anything for you I'll just use my Dewalt 20v. :laughing:


----------



## Mort

Robinson1 said:


> That's fine, if I ever sub anything for you I'll just use my Dewalt 20v. :laughing:




[Douchebag know-it-all] You know it's really 18 volts right yo? [/dumbass]


----------



## heavy_d

Got a bit of the red fever. Lord help me.


----------



## Spencer

Mort said:


> Oh hell, I always liked Koolaid when I was a kid...


I'd like to get one of those but I'm afraid I wouldn't use it. I haven't touched my corded jigsaw since the day i got my Dewalt 20v.


----------



## Dan_Watson




----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

Spencer said:


> I'd like to get one of those but I'm afraid I wouldn't use it. I haven't touched my corded jigsaw since the day i got my Dewalt 20v.



After the 2015 price change the cordless ones are dropping in price. Might push me to grab the cordless Carvex. I'm pretty sure I would not like the cord. Been cordless for a couple years.


----------



## Spencer

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> After the 2015 price change the cordless ones are dropping in price. Might push me to grab the cordless Carvex. I'm pretty sure I would not like the cord. Been cordless for a couple years.



For me it was the same situation with my oscillating multi tool. As soon as I got the cordless the wall I have not touched my fein multimaster since.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker




----------



## RiverBG

Nice set, I've been wanting that one in the back....


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> View attachment 156242
> 
> View attachment 156250
> 
> View attachment 156258


Extreem – We need a review on the “R” beams :thumbsup:


----------



## BBuild

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Extreem – We need a review on the “R” beams :thumbsup:


I'll second this motion. How's it compare to a 196? I'm thinking about picking up the 4' r beam this weekend at JLC live since my only 4' stabila is my festool branded one.


----------



## BBuild

I needed a small router to leave in the truck. I was looking at the dewalt but found the Makita on CPO recon for $62 shipped. Pretty hard to beat that price.


----------



## RangoWA

Yesterday and the big orange store I stumbled across this. $50. Seems pretty accurate but I haven't put it through the paces yet. Very simple and small!


----------



## Knight-Builder

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> View attachment 156242
> 
> View attachment 156250
> 
> View attachment 156258


Just had to go and one up me, didn't ya!:laughing:


----------



## RiverBG

For 99 bones I couldn't resist...


----------



## Spencer

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Yes, but I would like to have the one jigsaw vs two with me all the time. So I would like it to be one that's a bit nicer cut than my Dewalt 18v. I plan to start using one for coping, so I might as well get a Carvex with a coping foot that will be useful for all my other jigsaw needs. Oh, and it might as well be cordless... :laughing:



Do you have a RAS? It changed the way I cope.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

RiverBG said:


> Nice set, I've been wanting that one in the back....



It works well. Used it to level the deck. It had an add on that's 6' wide that was dropping 1 3/8" at the outside corner. It was useful using the plate level to go the 12' back to the house and check things both ways. That's the 6'-10' model.

I think it will be very handy for basement work and really anything else an adjustable, tall level will be good for.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

BBuild said:


> I'll second this motion. How's it compare to a 196? I'm thinking about picking up the 4' r beam this weekend at JLC live since my only 4' stabila is my festool branded one.



I didn't have the 196's. Went from a couple Blue Empire's that weren't accurate anymore straight to these. It's not a fair comparison... Lol

Thy feel great for one. Grab them anywhere and you have a good grip. Wide base is really nice. Sliding the 78" one around the joists to plane them flat and it doesn't tip over. Used the 32" to install my cross blocking perfectly flat. It's really handy that they don't fall over.

Vials are easy to read, it's got 3 pencil edges that are tight to the wall for drawing lines unlike my BE that had beveled edges. End caps come off so you can get it right to a corner. 

Just got them yesterday and all I have seen are positives. Well, if you like spending money that is but that's why you're all here!


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

Knight-Builder said:


> Just had to go and one up me, didn't ya!:laughing:



I was going for the 196's originally till someone recommended the R's to me. I wasn't gonna ask Dad for 1k in levels. But the more I thought about it, I see them as just about a lifetime investment. 

The guy who recommended the R's has had his Stabila's for 20 years. My cheaper levels had lasted a couple years max before they aren't accurate or are bent.

No intentions of one upping though.

Only downside to the R's is they will be harder to store. I'm willing to deal with that.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

Spencer said:


> Do you have a RAS? It changed the way I cope.



I do. And I use it some. More for scribing and other tasks than coping. Coping trim you're sanding a whole lot. And it certainly works. But I would rather use a jigsaw for the bulk and then fine tune with the RAS or really I'd prefer to just hit it right with the jigsaw and tune with a file.


----------



## Spencer

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> I do. And I use it some. More for scribing and other tasks than coping. Coping trim you're sanding a whole lot. And it certainly works. But I would rather use a jigsaw for the bulk and then fine tune with the RAS or really I'd prefer to just hit it right with the jigsaw and tune with a file.



Jigsaw definitely works well. The thing that I like about the RAS is that you don't have to worry about marring the finished surface. I have a coping foot but have never used it. Cutting from the bottom would solve the problem of marring the surface. I guess the thing that I like about the RAS is that it is idiot proof. Doesn't take much skill. I'll have to give the coping foot a chance sometime.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

Spencer said:


> Jigsaw definitely works well. The thing that I like about the RAS is that you don't have to worry about marring the finished surface. I have a coping foot but have never used it. Cutting from the bottom would solve the problem of marring the surface. I guess the thing that I like about the RAS is that it is idiot proof. Doesn't take much skill. I'll have to give the coping foot a chance sometime.



I think you're supposed to use the coping foot from underneath. And it also makes the blade pull into the face instead of push out so you don't have tearout. It is idiot proof. But I want speed too.


----------



## Tylerwalker32

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> I think you're supposed to use the coping foot from underneath. And it also makes the blade pull into the face instead of push out so you don't have tearout. It is idiot proof. But I want speed too.



Yeah you are. It's makes a difference cutting from the bottom


----------



## BBuild

Does anyone know if the R beams will fit in the stabila bags?

Edit: I just found an article by Gary Katz and it appears to be a negative. I wonder if they're planning on making a bag specially for the R beams.


----------



## jlyons

One thing I will say about the r beam 4', is that there isn't a bubble at each end. One end has a bubble and the other is more to the middle, inevitably you grab the level throw it on look at it and all you see is a yellow level and have to flip it end for end.


----------



## BBuild

jlyons said:


> One thing I will say about the r beam 4', is that there isn't a bubble at each end. One end has a bubble and the other is more to the middle, inevitably you grab the level throw it on look at it and all you see is a yellow level and have to flip it end for end.


I didn't even notice that. Something definitely worth noting and I think that's the first time I've seen a plumb vial in the middle of a level. I can see that being pretty handy especially if the 6'6" had it but I see what you mean about always grabbing the wrong end.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

BBuild said:


> I didn't even notice that. Something definitely worth noting and I think that's the first time I've seen a plumb vial in the middle of a level. I can see that being pretty handy especially if the 6'6" had it but I see what you mean about always grabbing the wrong end.



I did that today already and then realized I had one in the middle. It was fine. It will actually be nice I think. Not thinking it will cause problems for me.


----------



## JPConst1005

Agility said:


> I have a newer Bosch that looks just like that. Now I'm wondering if it spins as fast as the Metabo.
> 
> Edit: nope, not even close. My Bosch spins at 12,000 max.


I thought I miss read it. I'll have to report back once it comes in tomorrow and I can run it a bit.


----------



## m1911

JPConst1005 said:


> I thought I miss read it. I'll have to report back once it comes in tomorrow and I can run it a bit.


I'm pretty certain it's ~4000-11000RPM, similar to my Bosch ROS... :thumbsup:


----------



## Knight-Builder

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> I was going for the 196's originally till someone recommended the R's to me. I wasn't gonna ask Dad for 1k in levels. But the more I thought about it, I see them as just about a lifetime investment.
> 
> The guy who recommended the R's has had his Stabila's for 20 years. My cheaper levels had lasted a couple years max before they aren't accurate or are bent.
> 
> No intentions of one upping though.
> 
> Only downside to the R's is they will be harder to store. I'm willing to deal with that.


It is surprising that the Rs don't have a carry case yet, especially since they came out back in 2011-12 if memory serves me correctly. 

We've only got one R beam (the 72"), and for now, it's kept in a length of abs capped both ends, with DIY strap (you know, the usual poor man's level case). I must admit, I've often considered painting the tube yellow and stencilling 'stabila' on it


----------



## CrpntrFrk

RangoWA said:


> Yesterday and the big orange store I stumbled across this. $50. Seems pretty accurate but I haven't put it through the paces yet. Very simple and small!


It's a cool little tool. Interior is where it is best IMO. 

Here is a little review I did on it...

http://bethepro.com/btp-review-bosch-glm-15-laser-tape-measure/


----------



## elementbldrs

Probably the only time you will hear me say this... I like working for the man... Put it on my tab my man!


----------



## elementbldrs




----------



## BradingCon

elementbldrs said:


> Probably the only time you will hear me say this... I like working for the man... Put it on my tab my man!
> 
> View attachment 156849
> View attachment 156857



I'm as jealous of the occi tool tote as anything. Been wanting one of those a long time!


----------



## Calidecks

elementbldrs said:


> Probably the only time you will hear me say this... I like working for the man... Put it on my tab my man!
> 
> View attachment 156849
> View attachment 156857


It's good to be the man!


----------



## elementbldrs

For once I'm not the man getting the bill.


----------



## elementbldrs

BradingCon said:


> I'm as jealous of the occi tool tote as anything. Been wanting one of those a long time!



It's probably the coolest, classiest tools I own. I have it loaded, but is comfortable to carry. My tough boxes are awkward to drag around unless I use the hand truck.


----------



## JPConst1005

m1911 said:


> I'm pretty certain it's ~4000-11000RPM, similar to my Bosch ROS... :thumbsup:


Like I said, I thought it was a misprint. Here is Grainger's page showing the specs. 

http://www.grainger.com/product/METABO-Dual-Random-Orbit-Sander-38D173?s_pp=false&picUrl=//static.grainger.com/rp/s/is/image/Grainger/38D173_AS01?$smthumb$

I will tell you it will take the paint off a truck bed! :laughing:


----------



## Unger.const

Going to sell the Dewalt tile saw........well I can't use two at the same time right?


----------



## brhokel606

These arrived today


----------



## brhokel606

Also spent $150 on these, crap scaffolding is getting expensive. I looked at getting 3 more sets....dang, just rented for the week to finish this job, will wait for next big job to drop 1k on more I guess.


----------



## heavy_d

The first of two amazon shipments. Got two more tstaks coming so I can give them a whirl.


----------



## Spencer

Unger.const said:


> Going to sell the Dewalt tile saw........well I can't use two at the same time right?



The laser sounds really nice for tapered cuts. Let us know how it works out.


----------



## Youngin'

The boss came by the site and saw me using my laser tape. He commandeered it and spent the next couple minutes pointing it at things. Someones jealous. :laughing:


----------



## rrk

Unger.const said:


> Going to sell the Dewalt tile saw........well I can't use two at the same time right?


don't sell the dewalt, that other saw is a POS. I had one could not get rid of it fast enough


----------



## rrk

Spencer said:


> The laser sounds really nice for tapered cuts. Let us know how it works out.


the laser on that saw is worthless, never stays aligned ever


----------



## Spencer

rrk said:


> don't sell the dewalt, that other saw is a POS. I had one could not get rid of it fast enough



Well. Looks like I'll be holding onto my dewalt.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Spence I'm curious when you do your final wipe down of surfaces how much dust do you find on the flat surfaces not around the saw. 

I use black microfiber cloths so I can see when to rinse them out and I very rarely get dust anywhere but around the saw when using just the saw inside. If you are finding that kind of dust like in the picture after 5 cuts I would try the ct26 just to see if it helps. I know they are meant to be the same CFM but when 90% of others don't have this same issue something up somewhere. I know for one I wouldn't be buying that saw if that's how the saw and area looked after 5 cuts.


----------



## Spencer

BCConstruction said:


> Spence I'm curious when you do your final wipe down of surfaces how much dust do you find on the flat surfaces not around the saw.
> 
> I use black microfiber cloths so I can see when to rinse them out and I very rarely get dust anywhere but around the saw when using just the saw inside. If you are finding that kind of dust like in the picture after 5 cuts I would try the ct26 just to see if it helps. I know they are meant to be the same CFM but when 90% of others don't have this same issue something up somewhere. I know for one I wouldn't be buying that saw if that's how the saw and area looked after 5 cuts.


I will keep working with the saw. I can see a lot of it is technique. I'm going to change the bag on my vac also and see if that makes a difference. I just changed it but had done some drywall sanding, the suction still felt normal when I put my hand up to it.

I was referring to dan's picture that I quoted, not the other five cut picture. I agree, the five cut picture is ridiculous. Had to have blasted through the cuts to get that much debris.

One thing I see is that you have to give the saw time. If you pull the trigger and ram the blade through the workpiece it tends to be more "violent" and send the sawdust in all kinds of directions. A nice easy cut seems to direct the sawdust to the dust hood and give the vac a chance to extract it much better. 

These things aren't things I'm used to after using the dewalt slider my whole career. Hopefully I can get used to it and it will get better.

I'm still giving it the benefit of the doubt because I've seen how good it does on most cuts, it just seemed like on others the dust went flying everywhere and clouded up bad. I wouldn't be comfortable with an HO standing there if that happened.

I've only had it in operation for a week, I'm not counting it out yet, just saying I had very high expectations that were dashed, at least temporarily.


----------



## Johnny_5

Wow, that's a lot of dust for five cuts. I can say I've cut trim all day long and never seen 1/10th that. If you've read any of my posts, you'll know I'm no Festool fanboy, but I do like the Kapex and its dust collection (now that it's right after two trips back). I have no problem using it in a _finished_ room, I would be hesitant to use it in a _furnished_ room without covering furniture and such. Used it the other day in finished room for 30 or so cuts. Barely 1/4 cup of dust laying around the saw, vastly less than one cut without the extraction.

As was said, technique makes a huge difference. Start toward and work away and slow and steady. I get a lot more dust when cutting crown nested as opposed to other material laying flat. Just the nature of the tool. I was cutting outside last week, and made one cut without the vac before I went back to the van and got it. Unbelievable the difference.


----------



## Jswills76

Like I said ,it was more then 5. What you guys don't exaggerat a little? It makes dust and I don't care I still like the saw.


----------



## Inner10

I've retired the old 24V Hilti Te2, picked up this:


----------



## EricBrancard

This week was real exciting. $300 for HEPA filters and a box of bags for some vacuums.


----------



## Jswills76

Good day at a auction today. Got stocked up on gun nails for 60$ the Amish grabed all the nice powermatic stuff.


----------



## Youngin'

Even got a tripod for the soda! Good haul.


----------



## Rustbucket

Jswills76 said:


> for 60$ the Amish grabed all the nice powermatic stuff.



That sounds cheap for even the accessories.


----------



## Dan_Watson

:whistling Purchased the buildclean at JLC today.


----------



## Dan_Watson

Spencer said:


> By the way, is that your new shop space in the background? You can't temp us like that and leave us hangin. We need pics. :thumbup:


Not quite there yet. 

This was Gary Katz's exhibit at JLC Live.


----------



## Johnny_5

Dan_Watson said:


> :whistling Purchased the buildclean at JLC today.


Been looking at that, interested to hear your thoughts on how well it works.


----------



## BBuild

A few things I picked up at JLC today. I have two pairs of Bjornkader pants and a stabila case coming in the mail.


----------



## BradingCon

BBuild said:


> A few things I picked up at JLC today. I have two pairs of Bjornkader pants and a stabila case coming in the mail.
> 
> View attachment 158497



Give us a review on that new stabila level when you get a chance. Any concerns on the accuracy of the stabilas that extend?


----------



## David7586

BBuild said:


> A few things I picked up at JLC today. I have two pairs of Bjornkader pants and a stabila case coming in the mail.
> 
> View attachment 158497



Just out of curiosity, was pricing for tools any better at the exhibition hall vs buying online/local lumberyard? I went to the festool event just because I had time Thursday, but didn't have time for the actual jlc show. I was hoping to check out the bosch reaxx but I don't think it's really on my radar at the moment. 

The extendable stabila looks awesome assuming it's as rigid/stable as they tout it to be. Please update with your thoughts on it as you use it.


----------



## BBuild

Pricing at the show is usually better than online. More so with big items though. The level was $200 which is going rate online but it comes with the free case. They had 4' R beams with a case for $100.


----------



## brhokel606

Inner10 said:


> I've retired the old 24V Hilti Te2, picked up this:


I have been to the tool supplier twice to look at that, just dropped too much on tools lately. I am curious how you like it, it is probably one of my next tools.


----------



## Robinson1

Finally got tired of beating on the old manual nailer.


----------



## SAcarpenter

BradingCon said:


> Give us a review on that new stabila level when you get a chance. Any concerns on the accuracy of the stabilas that extend?



We use the 7-12' levels. They work great if you put just enough pressure to hold the level in place. If you crank on the middle to move the wall and hold the level at the same time, it might cause an issue but we've never had a problem.


----------



## blacktop

I'm getting It all back one piece at a time ... :laughing:


----------



## roejiley

I buy almost everything recon. By the time a tool breaks, there's normally a newer/better version out anyway. I'm gonna buy a whole 18v/20v kit soon, not sure who I wanna go with. That dewalt framer looks nice but I'm not a big fan of their other tools. Maybe Makita..


----------



## jct3

The pricing on CPO stuff isn't great though. Save $20 and lose 2 years of warranty (or 4 years for Milwaukee)? No thanks.

Sometimes they have big blowout sales that brings them down a little, but there's often manufacturer supported sales for new tools too, and I'd rather have the new tool.


----------



## Agility

Happy Birthday Agility!

Stabila 78" R-beam w/ case
Festool TS 55 REQ
Senco 42XP

Not pictured: the track and the OF 1400 Router I'll be picking up in the next few days - also a birthday present. Pretty sweet deal since I usually think birthdays are for children...maybe my opinion has changed.


----------



## Agility

Did the picture upload? 









Edit: not that a picture is even necessary. I'm sure everyone knows what all these things look like.


----------



## Agility

I don't remember in which thread there was talk of a case for the R-beam Stabila levels but my 78" R-beam just came with a case. 

Are the older cases 78" long or longer? Maybe this is the new case style. I haven't put the rest of my Stabilas in this case to see how they fit. The 78" is my only R-beam.


----------



## BBuild

Agility said:


> I don't remember in which thread there was talk of a case for the R-beam Stabila levels but my 78" R-beam just came with a case.
> 
> Are the older cases 78" long or longer? Maybe this is the new case style. I haven't put the rest of my Stabilas in this case to see how they fit. The 78" is my only R-beam.


I believe it was this thread we had the talk about the cases. The older ones should be 78", it's the width that was the problem. I asked a rep at JLC about this and he said as long as your case isn't 5+ years old the R beams should fit.


----------



## roejiley

jct3 said:


> The pricing on CPO stuff isn't great though. Save $20 and lose 2 years of warranty (or 4 years for Milwaukee)? No thanks.
> 
> Sometimes they have big blowout sales that brings them down a little, but there's often manufacturer supported sales for new tools too, and I'd rather have the new tool.


Their eBay account has free shipping and better prices. I buy most things through eBay, as long as the seller is reputable.


----------



## Tylerwalker32

Agility said:


> Did the picture upload?
> 
> View attachment 159914
> 
> 
> Edit: not that a picture is even necessary. I'm sure everyone knows what all these things look like.



I got that senco nailer and love it. Been using it for 2 years now


----------



## Jswills76

Any thoughts on the dewalt rolling saw stand? Or should I just get the bosch?


----------



## blacktop

pizalm said:


> Isn't a knot easier? (Not my picture btw)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I would cuss that hang up all day!!


----------



## blacktop

much needed !!! :whistling 

No more plastic in the hot-mud!:thumbup:


----------



## Calidecks

blacktop said:


> much needed !!! :whistling
> 
> No more plastic in the hot-mud!:thumbup:


I assume pieces of the bucket from the other type paddle?


----------



## rrk

Californiadecks said:


> I assume pieces of the bucket from the other type paddle?


Mixer on the right is worn out, sharp edges on the bottom scrape bucket. Small pieces of plastic everywhere at the wrong time

Still good for thinset though


----------



## Agility

Tylerwalker32 said:


> I got that senco nailer and love it. Been using it for 2 years now



Glad to hear it, I have high hopes! I've been using the older version for a long time. It might even be two models old. This one feels a little heavier but appropriately balanced. I'm really looking forward to adjusting the exhaust. I really hate losing my hat for shooting a nail. 

There's more plastic on it that I would prefer but not enough to make me switch brands all of a sudden. I think (I hope) that I underestimate plastics, maybe they do have their place in quality tools.


----------



## Mort

Agility said:


> maybe they do have their place in quality tools.


Handles, yes. Gears, no. Weight savings with plastic is great, as long as it doesn't make the tool fall apart.


----------



## blacktop

rrk said:


> Mixer on the right is worn out, sharp edges on the bottom scrape bucket. Small pieces of plastic everywhere at the wrong time
> 
> Still good for thinset though


I got tired of filing down the edges on the old one! :thumbsup:


----------



## BBuild

I just got 2' of the 2" Saw stache by FastCap. I'll post up pics when I get some fitted to my kapex dust boot and my dewalt chop.


----------



## Jswills76

Pick up a bosch stand today. I have a lot of trim coming up and just couldn't bring my self to using the kapex with my old ridgid stand.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

I'm just over here trying to catch Barri...


----------



## Spencer

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> I'm just over here trying to catch Barri...
> 
> View attachment 160306



You have a lot of really nice stuff. Looking good!


----------



## RobertCDF

Ferris wheel?


----------



## Robinson1

Adding to the Bosch collection - I need to stay off ebay. :laughing: :whistling


----------



## m1911

Robinson1 said:


> Adding to the Bosch collection - I need to stay off ebay. :laughing: :whistling


I thought for sure you'd opt for the 12 Volt model...


----------



## Robinson1

m1911 said:


> I thought for sure you'd opt for the 12 Volt model...


:laughing:

I was installing some custom millwork last week and the little 12v drill saved the day. It was the only tool on site that would fit where I needed to drill pilot holes. It's never going to replace 18v in my daily work but it sure earned it's keep on that job. :thumbsup:


----------



## tgeb

A conveyor is the correct answer.

Here is a pic of one of them assembled.










I'll post some video later.


----------



## ClayLamb

I have a large garage, service trucks and way many tool boxes full of confessions, 
.....is there such a thing as a visiting Priest that will still make house calls ?


----------



## Johnny_5

Had some drywall to sand today....didn't feel like getting dusty. :thumbsup:


----------



## blacktop

Johnny_5 said:


> Had some drywall to sand today....didn't feel like getting dusty. :thumbsup:


Which cost more? All those sanding disc ...or the tool?:laughing:


----------



## roejiley

ordered a brand new Milwaukee M12 multitool on eBay for $60 still sealed in the box, it'll be here monday. Might grab that M12 hand vac.


----------



## tjbnwi

blacktop said:


> Which cost more? All those sanding disc ...or the tool?:laughing:


Festool paper is very reasonable. The 50 discs of Rubin 2 should have cost $29.00. (For what he was sanding Brilliant 2 would be the better choice).

Tom


----------



## Mort

Anybody used the M18 multi-tool? I was considering getting that one next, if its any good.


----------



## roejiley

A co-worker has it. I really like the tool-less blade change. He loves it. I've used it a few times and it's really solid, it's nice.


----------



## RiverBG

roejiley said:


> ordered a brand new Milwaukee M12 multitool on eBay for $60 still sealed in the box, it'll be here monday. Might grab that M12 hand vac.



I bought one a month ago, great tool, batteries don't last very long but if you only have a couple cuts to make it is super handy to have around!


----------



## raycgl

I bought the m12 hand vac, very disappointed. It struggled getting drywall dust off the floor as well as clearing sawdust off some shelves prior to paint.

The dewalt 18v vacuum ( the shop vac style that runs off 110v extension cord as well) is fa better, even the smaller dewalt vac (closer to a hand vac) is superior. 

I have the m12 drills, circular saw, hackzall, etc so I'm all in on the system. Was just disappointed in the vac.


----------



## BradingCon

Mort said:


> Anybody used the M18 multi-tool? I was considering getting that one next, if its any good.



I use this multi-tool almost exclusively. With a good blade it has great power and works great. It far exceeds my expectations.


----------



## Leo G

tjbnwi said:


> Festool paper is very reasonable. The 50 discs of Rubin 2 should have cost $29.00. (For what he was sanding Brilliant 2 would be the better choice).
> 
> Tom


That's 50 cents a disk. I get mine for 25 cents a disk, not Festool...Mirka.


----------



## Youngin'

Anyone have one of those new cordless mirka orbital sanders? Worth the cost?

Saw it on atlas:
http://www.atlas-machinery.com/products/Mirka-Abrasives-MID55020CAUS


----------



## Leo G

It's not cordless. It is transformerless. The Ceros has a large transformer that needs to be plugged in to power the sander.

The Deros eliminates that transformer, but it is far from cordless.


----------



## Leo G

It's not cordless. It is transformerless. The Ceros has a large transformer that needs to be plugged in to power the sander.

The Deros eliminates that transformer, but it is far from cordless.


----------



## Leo G

This is the Ceros

http://www.atlas-machinery.com/prod...55020CAUS-5-Ceros-Compact-Electric-Sander-Kit


----------



## Agility

Donohue Const said:


> 8 zip poles for a dust barrier!
> So far I think they work great



Did you get the doorway too? I had the magnetic doorway set up with 4 zip poles on my last commercial job. It was pretty slick. 

The magnet door would flop open whenever someone opened the exterior door but it didn't release much dust and closed itself right back up.


----------



## Donohue Const

All I got was the cheap stick on zippers for making a door way

But even those work well

Magnet sounds like it might be nice. Did that kind just tape to the plastic or something?


----------



## overanalyze

The Fast Cap magnetic door is awesome!!


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker




----------



## overanalyze

Travis you better slow down...you're spending all your inheritance...lol!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> View attachment 167721



Your gonna love that thing.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

overanalyze said:


> Travis you better slow down...you're spending all your inheritance...lol!



On the contrary... I'm improving it. This should pay for itself in 6 months to a year by being at least twice as fast as sanding with anything else. Then it's making money.

Plan to use it to sand our own drywall work that isn't subbed, as well as painted walls before a re paint instead of screening them. Also use it on wall paper removal jobs that don't go well (like this one) and for level 5 finishes in bathrooms and wherever else we want to.









It will be money well spent.


----------



## SAcarpenter

heavy_d said:


> Not a tool, but got grk rss SS for a great price on amazon.
> 
> Its deck season! My first time using structural screws on a deck, these are going to save so much time.



Those are going to change your life! Those and a fuel impact driver that is


----------



## Agility

Donohue Const said:


> All I got was the cheap stick on zippers for making a door way
> 
> But even those work well
> 
> Magnet sounds like it might be nice. Did that kind just tape to the plastic or something?



I've used the stick on zippered doors too and found they they worked well for a week or so until the tape started to fail and become unreliable. Then I added some staples using a desk stapler to at least hold it together. They did last the whole job. 

The magnetic door is hung on two of your zip poles w/ horizontal cross bars between. The door sticks to the poles and the cross bars using magnet strips and then has magnets that hold the door flaps shut as well as holding it to the top and bottom crossbars.

I think I got two stick-on zipper kits for $20 at HD, and those were ideal for a 3 week job - I used both zippers included in the box and then tossed them. The magnet door I had set up for 6 weeks and required no fussing or adjustment and can be reused for a long time.


----------



## RobertCDF

Here one recent purchase:








Couldn't pass it up for that price. 

Here's the other. I only paid $50.03 for it.


----------



## elementbldrs

At that price I'd call em free....


----------



## roejiley

Pretty sure I blew the seal in my PC 16ga nailer today, gonna take a look at it in the morning and make sure it's not just a jam. Might try to fix it.. Probably just gonna replace it, though. What trim guns do you guys use?


----------



## CanningCustom

roejiley said:


> Pretty sure I blew the seal in my PC 16ga nailer today, gonna take a look at it in the morning and make sure it's not just a jam. Might try to fix it.. Probably just gonna replace it, though. What trim guns do you guys use?


 Paslode or grex


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

roejiley said:


> Pretty sure I blew the seal in my PC 16ga nailer today, gonna take a look at it in the morning and make sure it's not just a jam. Might try to fix it.. Probably just gonna replace it, though. What trim guns do you guys use?


Hitachi or Makita:blink:


----------



## Leo G

Becks or Rolling Rock...:whistling


----------



## RiverBG

roejiley said:


> Pretty sure I blew the seal in my PC 16ga nailer today, gonna take a look at it in the morning and make sure it's not just a jam. Might try to fix it.. Probably just gonna replace it, though. What trim guns do you guys use?



Hitachi mostly, I bought a new oilless senco finish nailer that I am really happy with.


----------



## Lanya LaPunta

Leo G said:


> Becks or Rolling Rock...:whistling


The flavor of Beck's has changed, rather drastically, since (at least in these parts) they switched from brewed in Bremen, Germany to St. Louis, Mo.

Started around four years ago ... cracked open a bottle ... almost spit it out the first swallow. Looked at the bottle and it had "Brewed under the authority ....).

Nasty stuff.


----------



## Leo G

Haven't had a Beck's in quite some time. Lately just thin flavored brown bottled beer. Rather have a nice whiskey when I drink, which isn't to often.


----------



## RobertCDF

Went ahead and picked this up for $58.03...


----------



## JPConst1005

RobertCDF said:


> Went ahead and picked this up for $58.03...


Nice score! Hard to pass up at that price.


----------



## elementbldrs

m1911 said:


> "Itself"



Only thing worse than noticing a misspelled or grammatical error is the person high horse enough to annoy us with the correction.


----------



## m1911

elementbldrs said:


> Only thing worse than noticing a misspelled or grammatical error is the person high horse enough to annoy us with the correction.


Glad I could be of service.


----------



## Mort

elementbldrs said:


> Only thing worse than noticing a misspelled or grammatical error is the person high horse enough to annoy us with the correction.



*"misspelling"

:-D


----------



## m1911

Mort said:


> *"misspelling"
> 
> :-D


:laughing::laughing:

I didn't want to push my luck...


----------



## StrongTower

roejiley said:


> Pretty sure I blew the seal in my PC 16ga nailer today, gonna take a look at it in the morning and make sure it's not just a jam. Might try to fix it.. Probably just gonna replace it, though. What trim guns do you guys use?



If you're using it everyday, spring for a Cadex 16, it's on my list if I ever decide to get a 16 gauge.


----------



## kyle_dmr

Some big ol fork extensions


----------



## Youngin'

I've started looking at levels. Sola levels seem to be going for a decent price compared to Stabila through Atlas Machinery. They only have the 48" listed on the website so I'm going to call tomorrow and see if they have 24" and 72" also.


----------



## Knight-Builder

Youngin' said:


> I've started looking at levels. Sola levels seem to be going for a decent price compared to Stabila through Atlas Machinery. They only have the 48" listed on the website so I'm going to call tomorrow and see if they have 24" and 72" also.


Atlas is a great company and I find myself ordering quite a bit from them. Always choose the cheapest shipping... It'll still arrive within a couple days.

They're a full dealer for stabila, so they can get anything from that line, even if it's not on their website... The Sola line, I'm not sure about.


----------



## Inner10

Youngin' said:


> I've started looking at levels. Sola levels seem to be going for a decent price compared to Stabila through Atlas Machinery. They only have the 48" listed on the website so I'm going to call tomorrow and see if they have 24" and 72" also.


Just use a magnetic torpedo on the side of a steel stud, instant 72" level.:thumbup:


----------



## Youngin'

Knight-Builder said:


> Atlas is a great company and I find myself ordering quite a bit from them. Always choose the cheapest shipping... It'll still arrive within a couple days.
> 
> They're a full dealer for stabila, so they can get anything from that line, even if it's not on their website... The Sola line, I'm not sure about.


Atlas is great, I've purchased quite a bit of stuff through them.

I use Stabilas at work and love them but they're a bit out of my price range for my personal use. Sola, from what I've read is comparable. I'm going to give them a ring tomorrow and see if they can get them for me.


----------



## RiverBG

I have a 24" and a 48" sola, I am very happy with them.


----------



## Knight-Builder

Youngin' said:


> Atlas is great, I've purchased quite a bit of stuff through them.
> 
> I use Stabilas at work and love them but they're a bit out of my price range for my personal use. Sola, from what I've read is comparable. I'm going to give them a ring tomorrow and see if they can get them for me.


Well I suggest you give 'em a go and let us know what you think.

I'll admit, I nearly jumped at the Solas a few weeks back when I decided to replace my retro stabilas, but I just couldn't break from what I knew.


----------



## kyle_dmr

How much are the sola's around there? I'm looking on IHLcanada's site and they are half the cost literally.


----------



## Knight-Builder

kyle_dmr said:


> How much are the sola's around there? I'm looking on IHLcanada's site and they are half the cost literally.


Half's about right. For example's sake, a 48" sola big red is $43 before tax and the comparable stabila is $100, give or take ten bucks.

However, as a small incentive, you can usually find the stabila 48" being sold with the 16" thrown in for pretty much the same as just the 48". If memory serves me right, I picked up such a deal for $100 a few weeks back.

It's Canada; one gets (grudgingly) used to prices being a healthy dose more than the States.


----------



## Youngin'

I didn't know about the IHL website. The shipping to Alberta is expensive through them though.

Unfortunately there isn't anywhere here locally that carries them that I know of.


----------



## Knight-Builder

I've never been big on IHL. Stuff's usually more expensive than elsewhere and they don't take AMEX.


----------



## Youngin'

All the good stuff comes out of Ontario. I would shop at Prime Fasteners here but they're only open 7:30-4:00 and only on weekdays. Doesn't make it very great for employees.


----------



## kyle_dmr

Youngin' said:


> I didn't know about the IHL website. The shipping to Alberta is expensive through them though.
> 
> Unfortunately there isn't anywhere here locally that carries them that I know of.



Make up a large enough order and I can shop for you. It's a bit outa the way but I do head down that way every few months for a special deal. Was there last week to pick up a skid of plasticap nails.


----------



## madmax718

SamM said:


> I've thought about getting one of those. I have an estwing with the blue handle, but theres just something about that leather handle.


Same way they made traditional Kabar's. Stacked leather handles. 

Do they feel better though? Like vibrations, etc?


----------



## Youngin'

kyle_dmr said:


> Make up a large enough order and I can shop for you. It's a bit outa the way but I do head down that way every few months for a special deal. Was there last week to pick up a skid of plasticap nails.


If I can find some other things on there I'll give you a ring. Thank you. 

I called Atlas today, they only have the BR48 and BR48M in stock and cannot order any more in any size so if anyone is looking that's all they have.


----------



## overanalyze

New wet polisher and pads for our planetary polisher.


----------



## jetdawg

Youngin' said:


> I've started looking at levels. Sola levels seem to be going for a decent price compared to Stabila through Atlas Machinery. They only have the 48" listed on the website so I'm going to call tomorrow and see if they have 24" and 72" also.


Comparing the two side by side they are very comparable, I actually like both about the same and the sola is cheaper. This is 196 series vs big reds.


----------



## aptpupil

Ordered the Planex yesterday. Oh boy.


----------



## Rustbucket

overanalyze said:


> New wet polisher and pads for our planetary polisher.



I've been wanting to try my hand at some concrete countertops. Mostly for home to begin with. How do you like that Flex polisher?


----------



## Youngin'

jetdawg said:


> Comparing the two side by side they are very comparable, I actually like both about the same and the sola is cheaper. This is 196 series vs big reds.


I've got 3 in the mail now. It will be a few weeks till I get to try them but I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## overanalyze

Rustbucket said:


> I've been wanting to try my hand at some concrete countertops. Mostly for home to begin with. How do you like that Flex polisher?


My partner used it today for the first time to polish a granite top edge. We had to cut one down for a vanity. The finish was perfect. He said it was a tad heavy but smooth to run. We just poured a couple color test samples for a concrete surround we are casting. I should get to use it some this weekend.


----------



## Rustbucket

overanalyze said:


> My partner used it today for the first time to polish a granite top edge. We had to cut one down for a vanity. The finish was perfect. He said it was a tad heavy but smooth to run. We just poured a couple color test samples for a concrete surround we are casting. I should get to use it some this weekend.



Would love to see some pics when you're done.


----------



## overanalyze

Rustbucket said:


> Would love to see some pics when you're done.


Sure thing. We pour a few projects a year. They range from vanity tops, bar tops, and now a fireplace surround.


----------



## jct3

jetdawg said:


> Comparing the two side by side they are very comparable, I actually like both about the same and the sola is cheaper. This is 196 series vs big reds.


Any comparison to the Big X line? The Big X is about 40-50% less money, no one lists any upsides/downsides though. They both list .05mm accuracy.


----------



## Youngin'

They list it as a tile/masonry level on some sites. It also only has one bubble for plumb compared to the BR's two.


----------



## Knight-Builder

Youngin' said:


> They list it as a tile/masonry level on some sites. It also only has one bubble for plumb compared to the BR's two.


Single plumb vials are a pain... You can guarantee you'll grab the wrong end every time.

I used to have a 48" (forget the brand) with a plumb at one end and a 45 degree at the other... emphasis on used to


----------



## Spencer

Tile backsplash happening with glass tile. Looking forward to trying out the blades and horseshoe shims.


----------



## Johnny_5

Spencer said:


> Tile backsplash happening with glass tile. Looking forward to trying out the blades and horseshoe shims.


Love those shims, I get them by the 1000 from Braxton Bragg. I use them to shim cabinets.


----------



## jlyons

I also love this spacers


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

I have seen these spacers in a few places. What's the advantage of using them?


----------



## Johnny_5

I like them for cab shims for a few reasons. 

1. They don't compress or rot like wood
2. They are easy to place and adjust, especially when using the laser for level
3. Leaving them hang out the side of the previous cab gives a perfect placement of the next cab
4. If they get moved or kicked during install it doesn't change the elevation of the cabinet
5. On wall cabs they will hang over the screw
6. In bulk, they are cheaper per piece than wood taper shims.
7. Easy to store in one of those Stanley organizer cases.

Only downside is they don't cut very easy, but since there is no taper, any protruding shims can just be tapped back under the cabinet edge.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

I use the composite shims on cabinets. What advantage do they have when used on tile?


----------



## Johnny_5

BCConstruction said:


> I use the composite shims on cabinets. What advantage do they have when used on tile?


I used to use the composite wedges on cabs, the horseshoes are much better, faster, and more accurate. I get 1/16", 1/8", and 1/4". For fine tuning between those measurements I use regular playing cards I pick up at the dollar store.

Not sure of the advantage for tile. There must be one as the best pricing I've found is from a tile tool supplier. I always liked the x spacers. Might be used for large format tile?


----------



## Spencer

BCConstruction said:


> I use the composite shims on cabinets. What advantage do they have when used on tile?



I think they'll be nicer on vertical walls. Easier to grab and get out and they look much easier to me to use my wedge shims with for fine tuning.


----------



## Inner10

Spencer said:


> I think they'll be nicer on vertical walls. Easier to grab and get out and they look much easier to me to use my wedge shims with for fine tuning.


I found they were kind of a pain to remove if you really get them buried in thinset.


----------



## Youngin'

Last 2 Sola levels came in today. I didn't know the 24" would have focus vials but it's kinda cool.


----------



## Calidecks

madmax718 said:


> I thought the m12 vac was underpowered... is this not true?


Yes it seemed under powered. I ended up not buying it


----------



## BigPoppa

Bought a "Dry Guy" wet saw stand. Really cool stand that catches all water from tile saw. Throw a plank across bottom rails for your catch bucket so you don't wheel away from it when working though. That's my IMER gantry saw in the video too.

So far used it a couple times with no complaints at all.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8W3GFaUznk0

Also picked up a HEPA vac for RRP work from Global Industrial. Got it for a great price and it meets all RRP requirements.
http://www.globalindustrial.com/p/janitorial-maintenance/floor-care/vacuums-hepa/pullman-holt-hepa-vac-2-hp-10-gallon-45-dry

Next I am looking at a BuildClean dust control system, pricey but I'm thinking it might be worth it.
http://buildclean.com/

Or Zipwall has a new modular system out with zippered poly walls so that you can dump the recurring poly cost. I think the panels come in 10 ft, 5ft and 2ft sections zippered on both sides as well as a zippered door unit so I can drop the sticky zippers cost as well. They are supposed to be thick and durable too.


----------



## BigPoppa

Picked up a "Dry Guy" wet saw stand. Its pretty cool, used it a few times now and it works as claimed. That's my IMER gantry saw in the video as well.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8W3GFaUznk0

Also picked up a killer deal from Global Industrial for a HEPA RRP vac
http://www.globalindustrial.com/p/janitorial-maintenance/floor-care/vacuums-hepa/pullman-holt-hepa-vac-2-hp-10-gallon-45-dry

Next I'm lookin at a BuildClean System
http://buildclean.com/


----------



## Calidecks

25.5 volt Bissell.


----------



## Calidecks

...


----------



## brhokel606

Californiadecks said:


> ...


It's Festool green even!


----------



## mnld

brhokel606 said:


> It's Festool green even!


It's a shame he'll have to paint that mafell red.


----------



## Calidecks

I hate green things. Except my Rolair.


----------



## Calidecks

brhokel606 said:


> It's Festool green even!


Nothing like going to Bed Bath & Beyond to shop for tools. :laughing: I did walk outa there with a bitchin coffee cup.


----------



## m1911

Californiadecks said:


> I hate green things. Except my Rolair.


I work so I can have some green paper...:laughing:


----------



## Calidecks

m1911 said:


> I work so I can have some green paper...:laughing:


I used to work so I could smoke some green plants. :laughing:


----------



## m1911

Californiadecks said:


> I used to work so I could smoke some green plants. :laughing:


Those days are long gone. The only green plants I got these days are avocados.


----------



## Calidecks

m1911 said:


> Those days are long gone. The only green plants I got these days are avocados.


I'm hungry


----------



## m1911

Californiadecks said:


> I'm hungry


For once I'm not - I've got a nasty stomach flu still. :sad:


----------



## Calidecks

I'm headed down stairs to grab a bite. Hope you feel better.


----------



## Unger.const

madmax718 said:


> I thought the m12 vac was underpowered... is this not true?


It's not the most powerful. But it's super handy. And same batteries as other tools. Keep in mind it's a dust buster not a 6hp shop vac


----------



## DiasDePlaya

CanningCustom said:


> A grinder with 40grit for coping? Someone has to have a video if this lol


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akgZlJaaBK8


----------



## madmax718

Unger.const said:


> It's not the most powerful. But it's super handy. And same batteries as other tools. Keep in mind it's a dust buster not a 6hp shop vac


As long as its not like my old original dust buster. That sucker barely sucked anything. 

I've got the dewalt 20v/plug in vac, but I love having vacs. I just dislike tracking dirt everywhere its just more cleanup later.


----------



## madmax718

Anyone use the dust deputy? Just wondering if its worth purchasing.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

nes999 said:


> That's the exact one I'm replacing.



I wanted one for grilling and the grilling forums I'm a member on recommended it. Works great to light coals. Ain't used it for anything else yet.


----------



## nes999

Mine lasted 4 uses across 3 months


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

nes999 said:


> Mine lasted 4 uses across 3 months



What went wrong with it. I only used it a few times upto yet. Burnt the **** out of my finger thinking the outside wouldn't be that hot after a couple seconds being on. I was wrong lol


----------



## nes999

The flames come from everywhere but the tip and the ignitor stopped working. I'm working with my industrial supplier for a replacement. Grilling sounds like a great use. The flame is to big for most things I want it for. But if I get a replacement I might retire it to the grill.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

nes999 said:


> The flames come from everywhere but the tip and the ignitor stopped working. I'm working with my industrial supplier for a replacement. Grilling sounds like a great use. The flame is to big for most things I want it for. But if I get a replacement I might retire it to the grill.



It's def a big flame. Not much use for anything but burning stuff. Should have a warranty though. Didn't check mine but got it from Amazon.


----------



## Walraven

This should help lighten the load


----------



## m1911

Walraven said:


> *This should help lighten the load*



That, and go easy on the cream filled doughnuts in the morning... :laughing:


----------



## Walraven

m1911 said:


> That, and go easy on the cream filled doughnuts in the morning... :laughing:


Not many calories in coffee and ciggies :whistling


----------



## Calidecks

Walraven said:


> This should help lighten the load


Spendy, but well worth it. Every ounce counts!


----------



## Walraven

Californiadecks said:


> Spendy, but well worth it. Every ounce counts!


That's what I'm thinking.
14 ounce with hickory handle next.


----------



## Calidecks

Walraven said:


> That's what I'm thinking.
> 14 ounce with hickory handle next.


It was a huge difference when I went to a titanium hammer and catspaw.


----------



## Walraven

Californiadecks said:


> It was a huge difference when I went to a titanium hammer and catspaw.


Sweet:thumbsup: Thats what i'm lookin for.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Walraven said:


> That's what I'm thinking.
> 14 ounce with hickory handle next.


Why not a Ti-Bone???


----------



## Walraven

Almost $400 down this wayhttp://www.hectorjones.co.nz/stilettohammers/hammers.html
Dunno i guess wood handle hammers float my boat abit.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Found these in lowes today. I like the fat max screw drivers but not having any type of marking for flat or Philips does my head in. This should make things easier. $20


----------



## JR Shepstone

BCConstruction said:


> Found these in lowes today. I like the fat max screw drivers but not having any type of marking for flat or Philips does my head in. This should make things easier. $20
> 
> View attachment 176089


Why can't they just put a plus (+) and a minus (-) on the ends? 

That would just make too much sense, wouldn't it?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

JR Shepstone said:


> Why can't they just put a plus (+) and a minus (-) on the ends?
> 
> That would just make too much sense, wouldn't it?



I been thinking the same thing. I'm happy there's at least a color difference now. The + and - might be on the next set in 6 years


----------



## Robinson1

BCConstruction said:


> I been thinking the same thing. I'm happy there's at least a color difference now. The + and - might be on the next set in 6 years


Dremel tool plus engraving point then rub the marks full of black paint. :thumbsup:


----------



## Spencer

BCConstruction said:


> Found these in lowes today. I like the fat max screw drivers but not having any type of marking for flat or Philips does my head in. This should make things easier. $20
> 
> View attachment 176089



I like craftsman screwdrivers. Reg and blue and they look nice to me. I'd hate to know how many sets I have bought already.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Walraven said:


> Almost $400 down this wayhttp://www.hectorjones.co.nz/stilettohammers/hammers.html
> Dunno i guess wood handle hammers float my boat abit.


 Oh that's a rip!!! They are only 100 bucks over this way. Must be because I'm closer to china??:chinese:


----------



## kyle_dmr

I have a gas cutoff saw. 
Looking back at it wish I would of bought the electric instead. I cut the odd beam pocket, and more steel I beams then anything.


----------



## overanalyze

We have a Stihl gas saw and it is great. It doesn't get used a bunch of times during the year but when we need it it is great to grab.


----------



## brhokel606

I have both the gas powered Husk and electric. It just depends on the job. Cutting inside the electric for obvious reasons is awesome. Cutting depth is enough that with an demo hammer or sledge, it breaks underneath well. It does trip the breaker alot if it gets hot. I tend to plug close to breaker box, like the outlet that is usually right under or around it and make sure I use a 12 gauge cord. 

The gas powered cuts block, concrete and rebar great.


----------



## Unger.const

madmax718 said:


> Anyone use the dust deputy? Just wondering if its worth purchasing.


Follow up on a dust deputy. I started with an empty bucket on a job. Town house ceiling damage first contractor tore out all the ceilings and left a dusty mess and walked off the job after day two . In the picture you can see the gray layer at at the 4qt mark. That was just cleaning up after them. Then we rocket mudded and painted. So from the 4qt to the 8qt mark was us. The bag in the vac is pretty empty still. I don't think this gets 99% of the dust. But it does get more then 90% drywall dust. And that stuff can get pretty fine.


----------



## Jswills76

BCConstruction said:


> Has anyone got experience with these electric concrete saws. Got some stuff at own house in doing and some future work cutting concrete for footers and being able to use this inside is a great bonus too but at $800+ in not sure of the value of the tool.
> 
> View attachment 179098


I used this one a wile ago paired up with the battery powered water hopper. Nice saw plenty of power. I'd say go for it.


----------



## FramingPro

kyle_dmr said:


> I have a gas cutoff saw.
> Looking back at it wish I would of bought the electric instead. I cut the odd beam pocket, and more steel I beams then anything.


Be careful what you wish for. We have a bosch 14" electric quick cut.. even running on its own circuit and 10 gauge cord it blows 20 and 25 amp breakers like nothing. I thought it might have been guys pressing too hard to cut.. nope.
Stihl quick cuts in my experience are great. 
Makita quick cuts are ****.
We had/have 4 hilti quick cuts... they all took ****s. Even after going into repair twice.. they still won't start. 

Needless to say when i had all 4 hilti saws in my truck this winter.. and had to go rent a stihl i was not pleased.


----------



## David7586

I've had this saw for over two years now. I only need to make the occasional cut in concrete, some pavers, demolition, etc. it probably gets only a few hours of use every few weeks, but it has served me well. It trips the breaker easily, but so do most models from various vendors. It is also a 12" blade, so keep that in mind for its depth. The oem blade seemed decent and subjectively seemed to last well to me. 

For my occasional needs it's more than satisfactory with its low cost of entry. It says it has a 50% duty cycle so Im assuming that means 5 mins of use in 10 minutes, but I haven't really minded that or really heeded it. 

I do wish I had a gas model for the power, and it can be a relative pain to source out a decent power source ie 20A circuit within my 25' 10 gauge cord. However, I still choose to stick with this saw and it hasn't let me down yet. 





BCConstruction said:


> Has anyone got experience with these electric concrete saws. Got some stuff at own house in doing and some future work cutting concrete for footers and being able to use this inside is a great bonus too but at $800+ in not sure of the value of the tool.


----------



## SamM

I used to use a dewalt electric concrete saw when I worked for my last employer. I don't remember it ever tripping, and I saw it on the end of some pretty long cords.


----------



## elementbldrs

Have a few Hilti's and Makitas. Dont recall breakers tripping. We typically are off a 50A spider box though, always 10g cords. Gas are fine, but way too throw away.


----------



## 2146xj

We have massive breaker problems running our core drill and jack hammer on residential fenceing, so we just bring the generator with us. No more figuring out the customers electrical service, as well as we no longer need them there.


----------



## jhark123

If you get a gas one, have it tuned up EVERY year or more often. These saws see so much dust, it isn't funny. I have a ts420 that is going on 3 years and it has been good to me.


----------



## CanningCustom

Well I got to use this bad little sucker all day and I am pleased with my purchase lol. Was cutting rafters in today and swinging cheek cuts on 2x10 NP


----------



## CanningCustom

Well I got to use this bad little sucker all day and I am pleased with my purchase lol. Was cutting rafters in today and swinging cheek cuts on 2x10 NP
View attachment 179537


----------



## CanningCustom

Damn pic didn't post


----------



## jetdawg

Have had quite a few concrete saws come in to the shop for repair makita, stihl and husqvarna. All have been gas but it's because they are higher maintenance. If we decide to carry them I would rank the husqys as the best from our experience and owner satisfaction so that's what we would carry.


----------



## Robinson1

SamM said:


> I used to use a dewalt electric concrete saw when I worked for my last employer. I don't remember it ever tripping, and I saw it on the end of some pretty long cords.


My Dewalt has never tripped a breaker.


----------



## Johnny_5

Overstock sale at CPO.

http://www.cpooutlets.com/outlet2/outlet2,default,sc.html


----------



## WarriorWithWood

BCConstruction said:


> Has anyone got experience with these electric concrete saws. Got some stuff at own house in doing and some future work cutting concrete for footers and being able to use this inside is a great bonus too but at $800+ in not sure of the value of the tool.
> 
> View attachment 179098





JR Shepstone said:


> Be close to the breaker. I've used them and they trip easily. The saw has a GFCI built it, but it always seems to go back to the breaker.
> 
> Use a heavier gauge cord, keep the cord dry, and have a helper by the panel switching it back on and you'll be fine.
> 
> They aren't bad saws, they're just sensitive.


I have the old Bosch version. JR nailed it...it pops breakers if you bind it in the slightest....it has no torque it's all rpm doing the cutting...10ga cord is a necessity imo and watch throwing water at the blade for obvious reasons. Other than that it's great. :blink:


----------



## Tom M

I picked up one of those Tigerclaws guns, hope I quickly realize its value. I only do a few decks a year my luck manufacturers will start up a new system.


----------



## Youngin'

I almost ordered the 7 1/4 Fuel saw. My old brushed one is still kicking, but that Fuel would make a great full time replacement for my corded saw. 

I saw on their website that Milwaukee is putting out a cordless fan.


----------



## EthanB

Californiadecks said:


> It won't be long before guys are carrying a battery pack on thier bags. :laughing:


http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-BHB120-12-Volt-Battery-Holster/dp/B00E1RUYUY/ref=pd_sim_469_7?ie=UTF8&refRID=1V0X4FHCXB9V0KR4WSDC


----------



## Youngin'

I still have a couple 1.5ah batteries. I use them hanging doors.


----------



## kyle_dmr

Currently I've got 15 4ah and 4 3ah. 4 fuel circ saws and 3 fuel sawzalls. Plus an assortment of drills and drivers. 
If they do release their framing nailer, I'll probably pick up 4-6 and another 10 batteries.


----------



## Youngin'

I've been trying to figure out how to organize this thing.


----------



## Calidecks

I try ed to figure out a spiffy way but embedded up just making it fricken work. Here's a pic


----------



## Youngin'

I'm sure there's method to the madness to get all that packed in there, that's a lot of tools. I'm slightly obsessive with keeping my bags and boxes organized. :laughing:

I keep my batteries and charger in a separate bag so I can put them somewhere warm in the winter.


----------



## Spencer

Youngin' said:


> I've been trying to figure out how to organize this thing.



I keep all my stuff in a large open top tough bag. It works a lot better for me than a box.


----------



## Youngin'

I'm still searching for the perfect solution. I've tried bags, I'd like to give the box a go and if that doesn't fly then back to bags. I prefer a bag for my hand tools but I'll be picking up another one today. My current one has permanently folded over and spills everything in the inside bags.

Is a tough bag made by dewalt?


----------



## Inner10

Youngin' said:


> I'm still searching for the perfect solution. I've tried bags, I'd like to give the box a go and if that doesn't fly then back to bags. I prefer a bag for my hand tools but I'll be picking up another one today. My current one has permanently folded over and spills everything in the inside bags.
> 
> Is a tough bag made by dewalt?


I have all mine organized in separate Systainer but I rarely bust out a saw that isn't my multimaster. If I needed all those tools on most jobs I'd probably keep them lumped together like that.


----------



## Calidecks

Youngin' said:


> I'm still searching for the perfect solution. I've tried bags, I'd like to give the box a go and if that doesn't fly then back to bags. I prefer a bag for my hand tools but I'll be picking up another one today. My current one has permanently folded over and spills everything in the inside bags.
> 
> Is a tough bag made by dewalt?


I pretty much went with boxes because they're water proof. Keeps the dew and sometimes rain from ruining stuff


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

I have tried bags, hard boxes, roller boxes and went back to just grabbing what I need and putting it in some systainer trays. Some of my cordless tools get used about 3-4x a year so carrying them into every job got too much. Most common is circ saw, impact, drill, blower and jigsaw.


----------



## Calidecks

I still have a milwaukee rotohammer, 1/2" drive impact wrench that I don't use as often I keep in systainers. I use every tool in the Milwaukee boxes on every deck. 

Although the rotohammer does seem like it's been getting used a lot more lately.


----------



## Inner10

Californiadecks said:


> I still have a milwaukee rotohammer, 1/2" drive impact wrench that I don't use as often I keep in systainers. I use every tool in the Milwaukee boxes on every deck.
> 
> Although the rotohammer does seem like it's been getting used a lot more lately.


Cordless roto?


----------



## Calidecks

Inner10 said:


> Cordless roto?


Yep.


----------



## RiverBG

I wonder if they will come out with a fuel 7 1/4 with a left hand blade, that's the only thing that has hung me up on buying one.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Inner10 said:


> Cordless roto?



I got one too. Used it about 6 times in 6 years. Handy for quick small fasteners. Was so cheap couldn't turn it down


----------



## Inner10

Californiadecks said:


> Yep.


Pretty much all I use now, love em.


----------



## Calidecks

Inner10 said:


> Pretty much all I use now, love em.


I don't even carry the corded one anymore


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

I have to carry my corded as sometimes concrete is so hard cordless can't do 1/2" and above. Then I have the SDS Max for the big core stuff.


----------



## Calidecks

BCConstruction said:


> I have to carry my corded as sometimes concrete is so hard cordless can't do 1/2" and above. Then I have the SDS Max for the big core stuff.


I use mine for 5/8 anchors constantly.


----------



## Robinson1

roejiley said:


> I need a new toolbag, I keep the most used stuff in one small bag and the occasional stuff in a separate one. I have a 14" CLC from Lowe's but it constantly tips over and spills everything. Not sure how I feel about Veto, I was checking out a buddy's LC and it was way too big for my needs.


http://www.amazon.com/Custom-LeatherCraft-1539-Multi-Compartment-Carrier/dp/B000EDTSZG/ref=sr_1_1?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1432084882&sr=1-1&keywords=1539

Best bag I've used. You can literally carry the whole truck in with this one. :thumbsup:


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

I’m in search of a bag (open top if possible) to carry what I call my “go to stuff” – the first bag in and the last bag out. Some of the bags I’ve tried are too big (the LeatherCraft) and after I load them up they’re too heavy. Some are just too small to carry the larger stuff (Veto). I’ve committed to two "Go To" bags, but just haven’t found the right combination yet.


----------



## Calidecks

Tote bags suck


----------



## Spencer

DaVinciRemodel said:


> I bought it based on your recommendation. If you use small hand tools - pliers, screw drivers, not drivers, wrenches, etc. – It’s a great bag. It does not accommodate a cordless (plus extra battery), drill bit cases, hammers, pry bars, etc. I have no use for it.


I have three vetos. I agree. I have two xxl's that are used for hand tools. I like them for that though I would prefer if the xxl would be wider and not at lengthy. My other is an open top xl and I bought it for my drill/impact/charger/bits. It sucks for that. I'm tired of it and am moving my drills to a systainer.


----------



## Tylerwalker32

DaVinciRemodel said:


> If you decide to go Veto, let me know. I have one about two years old that has been used for maybe a week. I hate it!



What veto is it? I could be interested.


----------



## Inner10

I have an LT-XL I don't use.


----------



## tjbnwi

DaVinciRemodel said:


> I’m in search of a bag (open top if possible) to carry what I call my “go to stuff” – the first bag in and the last bag out. Some of the bags I’ve tried are too big (the LeatherCraft) and after I load them up they’re too heavy. Some are just too small to carry the larger stuff (Veto). I’ve committed to two "Go To" bags, but just haven’t found the right combination yet.


I've gone to open top Systainer totes. I have to make the inserts for a couple of them. 

Justin has a great set up of these totes.

Tom


----------



## Inner10

tjbnwi said:


> I've gone to open top Systainer totes. I have to make the inserts for a couple of them.
> 
> Justin has a great set up of these totes.
> 
> Tom


I use those as well for odds and sods that I use for a particular job. I always found that I'd carry in my laptop bag, veto and a stack of systainer but there was always a cardboard box of bag of random things. Now I use the open top systainer tool totes.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

DaVinciRemodel said:


> I bought it based on your recommendation. If you use small hand tools - pliers, screw drivers, not drivers, wrenches, etc. – It’s a great bag. It does not accommodate a cordless (plus extra battery), drill bit cases, hammers, pry bars, etc. I have no use for it.



Mine has 3 hammers, 2 pry bars, 3 knifes, every set of cutters and pliers I could ever need, nut drivers, 3 clamps, level, nail punches x5, screw drivers full set, demo drivers full set, 4 bacho adjustable's, 5 squares, electrical tester, 2 chisels, Chalk line, painters tape, bunch of pencils, markers and pens, mason line level and a bunch of other smalls and yes it will also hold my impact and drill with a spare battery for each. It's heavy though but not too bad. The shoulder strap is handy for longer walks with it.

I will get a pic of it tomorrow when I get on site


----------



## tjbnwi

You can put a shoulder strap on a Systainer.

Tom


----------



## brhokel606

UPS came today! 

Betterley straightline connector, Festool FS rapid clamp and fixed jaw, 3rd 55" track and hose roller.


----------



## tjbnwi

You'll love the Rapid Clamp. I've worn a couple out.

Tom


----------



## aptpupil

I have a veto xxl-ot (I'll sell it if anyone wants it). Too heavy and kinda cramped for my hand tools. Tried systainers for hand tools and drill/driver and that didn't work either. Ultimately ended up using husky cheapo bags. Work better for me than the expensive alternative.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Here's mine. Few things are missing but 95% of its in there.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

And here's all I do when taking the drill and driver. There's really nothing more I could think of putting in there but there's still room to. This way I can get to everything real quick and get it back it its place quickly after.


----------



## Youngin'

What's a really good bit holder that won't leave the bit stuck in the screw?


----------



## brhokel606

Youngin' said:


> What's a really good bit holder that won't leave the bit stuck in the screw?


I haven't found 1 and tried dozens! I now use the 3" or 6" bits, nothing pisses me off more when you go to drive the next screw, hand is holding board in place and the Plucking bit is still in the last screw!

They cost more but my sanity has a price.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Youngin' said:


> What's a really good bit holder that won't leave the bit stuck in the screw?



Centrotec or if you can't use them this Wera one.


----------



## David7586

This is my veto xxl

Sorry for the jumbled picture that does not clearly show the contents, but I don't have time at the moment to take everything out.

Two hammers, caulking gun, 2 foot level, framing square, catspaw, prybar, long screwdrivers, two carbide paint scrapers, paint lid opener. 

The side with the pockets I hope it is self-explanatory. I can take a more descriptive picture in the future if wanted.

I don't mind the weight, but it is relatively heavy for a tool bag. What I care most about actually is that the length makes me a little anxious one carrying it around a finished home. If I don't pay attention, I sometimes tap the bag into a door frame etc.


----------



## Inner10

Youngin' said:


> What's a really good bit holder that won't leave the bit stuck in the screw?


Wera no question.


----------



## mobiledynamics

Knight-Builder said:


> -removing screws, prone to 'stick' onto driving bit, requiring pulling/wiggling off by hand (wastes my time and time is money, right? I'll admit, this aspect frustrates me the most... and this is using a wiha max tor bit - I've had similar problems when using wera bits).
> -recess not ideal for high torque, and yet is usually subject to such
> -poor 'driveability' at slightly off angles
> .



U got the wrong bit. I was a heavy user of Squares before GRK became available. I'm all GRK. Love their 1/4, 5/16" screws...


Anyhow, your square bit is probably what is causing your issues.
Get yourself a REAL ROBBY bit. The head on it is tapered...


----------



## madmax718

Knight-Builder said:


> Cheap screw are a definite possible... We use what's available at the local - one brand only and all I know is they're made it Taiwan.


Taiwan is actually a world leader in metallurgy and welding technology. Worlds largest manufacturer of bicycles, and also of precision automated tig welding of aluminum and tempering steel.

Some GRKs' Senco Duraspin's screws are made there, just to name a few. Gear Wrenches are also made there.


----------



## mnld

Fell off the wagon for this today. $35. I know that I really need it.  Besides, it's just dang cool.


----------



## Knight-Builder

Not sure wrong bit is the issue... Unless wera and wiha bits are suddenly substandard (not likely).


----------



## mobiledynamics

It's not the brand. It's the shape.

*Real* Robby bits are not fully square. They are tapered


----------



## jct3

Not sure what I'm doing with this yet, but I couldn't pass up 50% off.


----------



## AccurateCut

Ive got sortainers and my screws that were loose lol are happy in there new home. Rotex tmrw with a midi and what ever else I twist my own arm into getting a kapex is still haunting me or talking to me lol


----------



## madmax718

mnld said:


> Fell off the wagon for this today. $35. I know that I really need it.  Besides, it's just dang cool.


that is sweet. Anything that adds precision is worth it in my book.


----------



## asevereid

mnld said:


> Fell off the wagon for this today. $35. I know that I really need it.  Besides, it's just dang cool.


That's awesome. 
I've got one of those jigs and now I just need a dedicated drill for it. 
I'd like to use it for mortises in woodwork.


----------



## jetdawg

Youngin' said:


> What's a really good bit holder that won't leave the bit stuck in the screw?


apex, but you'll need pliers to take the bits out

dewalt and milwaukee little accessories are junk


----------



## jhark123

jct3 said:


> Not sure what I'm doing with this yet, but I couldn't pass up 50% off.


Where?


----------



## kixnbux

Picked up some dewalt organizers and of course had to build a rack for them in the trailer. Now to get everything sorted into them. Shelf all built using my kreg foreman


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Tylerwalker32 said:


> What veto is it? I could be interested.


I also received a few PM’s about it. I think I’ll just add it to the collection of 40 – 50 other bags/boxes that don’t work for me. Just too much hassle packaging and shipping for what it’s worth.



tjbnwi said:


> I've gone to open top Systainer totes. I have to make the inserts for a couple of them.
> 
> Justin has a great set up of these totes.
> 
> Tom


Whose is Justin – any pics of the setup?


----------



## jct3

jhark123 said:


> Where?


Miller is doing a rebate through December. $200 off the unit or $400 off if you pickup $400 in accessories. They're throwing in a free spoolgun if you buy by July 31st, which you can sell for ~$200-250 if you don't want to use it.

http://www.millerwelds.com/pdf/Spoolmate_RebateFlye.pdf

And then Zoro Tools does a monthly 20-30% off everything. I grabbed it at 30%, with a new Digital Elite helmet and some wire. 

Net out of pocket for the $1200 welder + $300 helmet should be ~$600 or so after dumping the spoolgun.


----------



## StrongTower

While picking up my Kapex after repair, my local tool supplier finally got this guy. Phenomenal.


----------



## tjbnwi

DaVinciRemodel said:


> I also received a few PM’s about it. I think I’ll just add it to the collection of 40 – 50 other bags/boxes that don’t work for me. Just too much hassle packaging and shipping for what it’s worth.
> 
> 
> 
> Whose is Justin – any pics of the setup?


I sent him a text. He might be out of town this weekend.

Tom


----------



## Justin Huisenga

DaVinciRemodel said:


> I also received a few PM’s about it. I think I’ll just add it to the collection of 40 – 50 other bags/boxes that don’t work for me. Just too much hassle packaging and shipping for what it’s worth.
> 
> 
> 
> Whose is Justin – any pics of the setup?


Open top tray with insert. Holds most of the basic tools I need.


----------



## EricBrancard

Justin Huisenga said:


> Open top tray with insert. Holds most of the basic tools I need.


Pretty much the same stuff I keep on one side of my Veto bag.


----------



## Justin Huisenga

EricBrancard said:


> Pretty much the same stuff I keep on one side of my Veto bag.


Everything in my van is in Systainers and it clips to the top of a stack on a hand truck and I'm in and out. I keep the Veto in the van most of the time.

I found myself carrying far more than I actually needed in the Veto bag. I pared it down to must haves and organized the more specific tools into the cases of the power tools they support.

When I have some time I plan on making an insert for a regular systainer that serves a similar purpose but fits into a stack better.


----------



## AccurateCut

Mu ah ah ah ah ah and I bought more today , the mad hatter strikes again


----------



## EricBrancard

Justin Huisenga said:


> EricBrancard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much the same stuff I keep on one side of my Veto bag.
> 
> 
> 
> Everything in my van is in Systainers and it clips to the top of a stack on a hand truck and I'm in and out. I keep the Veto in the van most of the time.
> 
> I found myself carrying far more than I actually needed in the Veto bag. I pared it down to must haves and organized the more specific tools into the cases of the power tools they support.
> 
> When I have some time I plan on making an insert for a regular systainer that serves a similar purpose but fits into a stack better.
Click to expand...

What brand is your combi square? I burn through those like crazy. They just wear out to the point that the ruler won't lock down anymore.


----------



## CanningCustom

StrongTower said:


> While picking up my Kapex after repair, my local tool supplier finally got this guy. Phenomenal.
> View attachment 184906


I am in contact with makita getting the track adapter for it 👍


----------



## AccurateCut

Well I def like this and it doesnt sound like an f 18 rigid shop vac lol and the carvex works like a champ kinda different getting used to the strobe but easy enough to turn off.:thumbup:


----------



## Mort

I like the strobe. Makes it a lot easier to follow the line.


----------



## Tylerwalker32

CanningCustom said:


> I am in contact with makita getting the track adapter for it 👍



I was wondering about this, I had heard it had the capability but hadn't seen anyone using it that way. Let us know if it works well.


----------



## AccurateCut

Mort said:


> I like the strobe. Makes it a lot easier to follow the line.


I agree its just going from lite on tools to lite on strobe different its def easier tracking the blade down what youve drawn out


----------



## Justin Huisenga

EricBrancard said:


> What brand is your combi square? I burn through those like crazy. They just wear out to the point that the ruler won't lock down anymore.


That one is an Irwin. I have a few Empires and couple Starrets too. Mine tend to just disappear so the Starrets stays in the shop.

I like these for marking too.
http://www.leevalley.com/US/Wood/page.aspx?p=64313&cat=1,42936


----------



## Knight-Builder

Forgive me CT father, for I have sinned...

The guys keep nicking the all steel chisels, so I thought the best remedy would be to buy more general use chisels.


----------



## Spencer




----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Spencer – I like :thumbsup: First impressions?


----------



## RiverBG

Spencer said:


>



Are you going to test that thing? If you do use your left hand!


----------



## roejiley

If it's anything like the regular ones, be careful ripping pressure treated with it. I used one in a shop for a few weeks a couple years ago. Pressure treated kept setting off the brake.


----------



## Spencer

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Spencer – I like :thumbsup: First impressions?


First impressions are very good.

I get tired of guys on here who seem to hold the opinion that what ever they happen to own is the absolute best, so I don't want to come across that way.

I got started on sawstop at a previous employer. We had a 5hp cabinet saw. I absolutely loved it over the powermatic we had before it. I think they are incredibly well built saws.

After watching some videos I could see that the jobsite saw was also very well thought out. I like that in a tool. Lots of very nice features.

One crank brings up and lowers the blade.

I love the fence. It doesn't have rails that stick out when you move it over like my dewalt. Fence is very solid. There is a very well thought out storage solution for the fence that even allows it to latch in very easily.

Stand is great. Piece of cake to raise and lower. Very solid. 

Dust collection is the best I have seen on a jobsite table saw. Very well designed. Pretty much the only dust it doesn't get it what comes off above the table. Practically nothing under the saw.

Like the angle adjustment. Positive stops on each degree then it has a knob to micro tune.

I think I'm going to like it. Biggest downfall is size and weight. Its a whole other animal in comparison to a compact dewalt table saw when it come to portability and space for storage. But you know that when you buy it.

I got this saw because I am switching to a trailer and will have more room. It may seem ridiculous but I might even still keep the compact dewalt on the trailer for those quick jobs. This is a saw to setup on site for jobs of longer duration for me.

Those are some first impressions.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Nope, no issues.


----------



## brhokel606

Spencer said:


> First impressions are very good.
> 
> I get tired of guys on here who seem to hold the opinion that what ever they happen to own is the absolute best, so I don't want to come across that way.
> 
> I got started on sawstop at a previous employer. We had a 5hp cabinet saw. I absolutely loved it over the powermatic we had before it. I think they are incredibly well built saws.
> 
> After watching some videos I could see that the jobsite saw was also very well thought out. I like that in a tool. Lots of very nice features.
> 
> One crank brings up and lowers the blade.
> 
> I love the fence. It doesn't have rails that stick out when you move it over like my dewalt. Fence is very solid. There is a very well thought out storage solution for the fence that even allows it to latch in very easily.
> 
> Stand is great. Piece of cake to raise and lower. Very solid.
> 
> Dust collection is the best I have seen on a jobsite table saw. Very well designed. Pretty much the only dust it doesn't get it what comes off above the table. Practically nothing under the saw.
> 
> Like the angle adjustment. Positive stops on each degree then it has a knob to micro tune.
> 
> I think I'm going to like it. Biggest downfall is size and weight. Its a whole other animal in comparison to a compact dewalt table saw when it come to portability and space for storage. But you know that when you buy it.
> 
> I got this saw because I am switching to a trailer and will have more room. It may seem ridiculous but I might even still keep the compact dewalt on the trailer for those quick jobs. This is a saw to setup on site for jobs of longer duration for me.
> 
> Those are some first impressions.


Very nice, that is some serious coin for that saw. I equate it to my Bosch table saw on gravity stand, pretty much same size. I am waiting for the new Bosch, just partial to them I guess, I love my current table saw and it's only a little over a year old. Just can't bring myself to sell it already, but the minute I cut an appendage off I will wish I had it.

Congrats on that purchase, keep us updated as you use it please. I am not opposed to going to the sawstop if its that good.


----------



## Rustbucket

Spencer said:


> First impressions are very good.
> 
> 
> 
> I get tired of guys on here who seem to hold the opinion that what ever they happen to own is the absolute best, so I don't want to come across that way.
> 
> 
> 
> I got started on sawstop at a previous employer. We had a 5hp cabinet saw. I absolutely loved it over the powermatic we had before it. I think they are incredibly well built saws.
> 
> 
> 
> After watching some videos I could see that the jobsite saw was also very well thought out. I like that in a tool. Lots of very nice features.
> 
> 
> 
> One crank brings up and lowers the blade.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the fence. It doesn't have rails that stick out when you move it over like my dewalt. Fence is very solid. There is a very well thought out storage solution for the fence that even allows it to latch in very easily.
> 
> 
> 
> Stand is great. Piece of cake to raise and lower. Very solid.
> 
> 
> 
> Dust collection is the best I have seen on a jobsite table saw. Very well designed. Pretty much the only dust it doesn't get it what comes off above the table. Practically nothing under the saw.
> 
> 
> 
> Like the angle adjustment. Positive stops on each degree then it has a knob to micro tune.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to like it. Biggest downfall is size and weight. Its a whole other animal in comparison to a compact dewalt table saw when it come to portability and space for storage. But you know that when you buy it.
> 
> 
> 
> I got this saw because I am switching to a trailer and will have more room. It may seem ridiculous but I might even still keep the compact dewalt on the trailer for those quick jobs. This is a saw to setup on site for jobs of longer duration for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Those are some first impressions.



Although I'm not a big fan of Mr. Gass, the head of Sawstop , I am impressed with the quality of their saws and the technology. You can thump your chest and proclaim your disdain for the safety feature all you want, but the bottom line is that accidents happen. People get tired, lost in thought, distracted by a well proportioned member of the opposite sex..... The price difference between the Sawstop and a saw of similar quality without the technology is negligible when you're sitting in the ER. I don't own a Sawstop myself, but I'm seriously considering it. I'm also looking at the competition now coming from Bosch.


----------



## Youngin'

My boss bought one a few years back. Our cabinetmaker still has his fingers because of it.


----------



## Calidecks

Hey Spencer, did you consider the Bosch? Just wondering if there was something better about the saw stop you liked. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Spencer

Californiadecks said:


> Hey Spencer, did you consider the Bosch? Just wondering if there was something better about the saw stop you liked. Thanks for sharing.


After I saw the bosch was coming out I had already decided in the back of my mind that I would buy the bosch. Reason being they took sawstops idea and went further with it. After you have seen how powerfully the sawstop engages the blade, using the momentum of the blade to take it under the table is a no brainer. I liked that about the bosch. No ruined blade.

I didn't end up going for the bosch for a number of reasons. 

The blade stopping technology is only a fraction of the reason of the puchase.

I think the saw stop is the best made, most well thought out jobsite saw on the market currently. Thats what I wanted primarily. I had previous experience with sawstop and loved their ideas and features on the saw. I could see a lot of that on the jobsite saw.

Bosch is new to the blade stopping game. Sawstop has been at it for over a decade. If I ever do engage the sawstop, I want it to work. I trust the sawstop a lot more.

Price point is the same. If I'm paying the same price I want the sawstop. Some people would go with the bosch simply because it doesn't ruin a blade. I couldn't care less about that. I don't ever plan on setting it off and if I do a blade isn't going to break my wallet. Again, I have pevious experience with saw stop, ran one for almost two years, set it off once on some wet OSB, and I had a feeling it was going to happen when I was doing it. You can run the saw in bypass mode and the light shows if the saw would have engaged. After a while you get a pretty good idea of what will set it off and what won't. Setting it off doesn't happen enough for me to factor the blade/cartridge into the price point equation.

Those are some of my thoughts. Bottom line, the sawstop looks like the better/best all around jobsite saw to me and thats what I'm after.

One other things was I think bosch overdid it on the computer end of their saw. To many features that I don't need that could end up not working and costing down time.


----------



## RobertCDF

CanningCustom said:


> StrongTower said:
> 
> 
> 
> While picking up my Kapex after repair, my local tool supplier finally got this guy. Phenomenal. [iurl="http://www.contractortalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=184906"]184906[/iurl]
> 
> 
> 
> I am in contact with makita getting the track adapter for it 👍
Click to expand...

Let us know how it works, that might make me want to buy that saw.


----------



## Spencer

EricBrancard said:


> All I see is Hartford clamps around here. Probably because they are made about 20 min away from me. But regardless of casing size, they are getting Hartford clamped.


I have a whole house addition/remodel trim out coming up next week that will get 2-1/4 casing. It will be the first job with that small of casing that I've had enough clamps to use. I'll try the clam clamps out to see how it goes.

Its nice to know that there is another company making a similar clamp. I would be seriously bummed if they quit making clam clamps. I consider them a secret weapon.


----------



## kyle_dmr

Bit of a pricey week
2 fuel 7.25 saws
1 fuel sawzall
1 fuel grinder
Stabila Jamber set
Tove wrecking bar


----------



## EricBrancard

Spencer said:


> EricBrancard said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I see is Hartford clamps around here. Probably because they are made about 20 min away from me. But regardless of casing size, they are getting Hartford clamped.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a whole house addition/remodel trim out coming up next week that will get 2-1/4 casing. It will be the first job with that small of casing that I've had enough clamps to use. I'll try the clam clamps out to see how it goes.
> 
> Its nice to know that there is another company making a similar clamp. I would be seriously bummed if they quit making clam clamps. I consider them a secret weapon.
Click to expand...

The Hartford clamps have been around for decades. All the Millwork shops around here have racks and racks of them, with many of the clamps older than you and I. About 99% of my casings are biscuited, glued and clamped before ever showing up on my site.

The clam clamp is a refined version of the Hartford clamp. I want to order a few to try out.


----------



## Justin Huisenga

Spencer said:


> I have a whole house addition/remodel trim out coming up next week that will get 2-1/4 casing. It will be the first job with that small of casing that I've had enough clamps to use. I'll try the clam clamps out to see how it goes.
> 
> Its nice to know that there is another company making a similar clamp. I would be seriously bummed if they quit making clam clamps. I consider them a secret weapon.


If you are using them on 2 1/4" casing you have to pull the bottom 2 pins on each clamp. If you don't the clamps will toe the legs in. They still may a bit.

The Clam Clamps are made to center on casing with a 3/4" back band. If the casing is thinner than 3/4" you will have to shim the casing up or it will cant the casing in. The face of your miter will be tight but the back will be open. I use pieces of scrap plexiglass.


----------



## Unger.const

Forgive me father for I have sinned.......I don't really need them but saw them on Milwaukee website and then saw them locally and sure enough walking BUY them I did. (Pun intended )


----------



## Mdwest

Unger do the new Milwaukee boxes attach like a systainer? So many brands came out with stackables that interlock. If they don't then I'm surprised.


----------



## Spencer

Unger.const said:


> Forgive me father for I have sinned.......I don't really need them but saw them on Milwaukee website and then saw them locally and sure enough walking BUY them I did. (Pun intended )



The side clip on those looks heavier duty than dewalts. I might have to look into those.


----------



## Spencer

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Chicago Cutlery 1063947 14-Inch by 1-1/2-Inch Magnetic Knife Storage Strip https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00091SDR2/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_j06zvb0T561Y3


----------



## Creter

Spencer said:


>


Now that's a damn fine idea with the knife holder! :thumbsup:

Did you glue them to the box?

Was that foam? insert in the bottom existing or did you make that? Looks like a darn tight fit :thumbup:


----------



## Spencer

Creter said:


> Now that's a damn fine idea with the knife holder! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you glue them to the box?
> 
> 
> 
> Was that foam? insert in the bottom existing or did you make that? Looks like a darn tight fit :thumbup:



I just used some 2p-10 and clamped them with quick clamps. I'll shoot some adhesive caulk under them when I have time being that 2p-10 can crack pretty easily. 

The foam is kaizen foam made by fastcap.com. It's good stuff. I like it. If you get any I recommend getting their marker and knife to. Makes cutting and marking pretty easy.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Spencer, That is sweeeeet! Consider that idea stolen! Will the magnets hold stuff if bounced a bit?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Spencer said:


>



That's cool. It's like a home made centrotec kit.


----------



## Spencer

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Spencer, That is sweeeeet! Consider that idea stolen! Will the magnets hold stuff if bounced a bit?



They are borderline. Time will tell. I know the big stuff like 7/16 socket bits will fall off of the lid is closed hard. For that reason I put holes in the kaizen foam and put a line of those heavier bits along the side in the foam. I can update as it gets used.


----------



## madmax718

I love this little guy. Bosch really picked some good LEDS. Its a warm white, and very nice. Its a nice companion to my DeWALT DCL050, and I prefer it in a lot of ways. the fact that I can clip it to my jacket or pants to shine forward is a plus.


----------



## roejiley

Found this picture browsing another forum. Yeah, that's a 20v 16 gauge nailer.


----------



## brhokel606

roejiley said:


> Found this picture browsing another forum. Yeah, that's a 20v 16 gauge nailer.


WTF? I have not seen it yet, sweet!

Somebody at Dewalt is going to be pissed, they are being tested but had not been released and should noy have been. Looks awesome though, cant wait!


----------



## Spencer

roejiley said:


> Found this picture browsing another forum. Yeah, that's a 20v 16 gauge nailer.


Sooo...clooooossseee...yet so far. I could really use one of those right now.


----------



## hgroeneveld

roejiley said:


> Found this picture browsing another forum. Yeah, that's a 20v 16 gauge nailer.


When did this come out?


----------



## Jswills76

Pro tool review has pictures on Facebook. Looks like they were at the factory. Sucks I just bought 3 the old ones


----------



## overanalyze

There's a big Dewalt event going on right now and a bunch of tool review websites are there and posting pics like crazy. They are going to release a new radio too that hooks to the tough system.


----------



## roejiley

RobertCDF said:


> Who else has a cordless miter saw in their lineup (for a reasonable price, makita is WAY overpriced) cordless framing gun?
> I own makita, milwaukee, and dewalt (20v line only). The dewalt tools are pretty awesome.


Lack of brushless tools except for the drills/drivers, a failed 12v line. Don't get me wrong, I like Dewalt. I've worked with many people who use all Dewalt tools. I have plenty of their hand tools, as well.
Ryobi and Craftsman have had cordless miter saws for a while. Yes, homeowner-grade brands, but nonetheless, cordless miter saws have been out.
Cordless framing gun without fuel, yeah Dewalt was pretty innovative. I haven't had the chance to use one so I won't comment.


----------



## RobertCDF

roejiley said:


> RobertCDF said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who else has a cordless miter saw in their lineup (for a reasonable price, makita is WAY overpriced) cordless framing gun?
> I own makita, milwaukee, and dewalt (20v line only). The dewalt tools are pretty awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> Lack of brushless tools except for the drills/drivers, a failed 12v line. Don't get me wrong, I like Dewalt. I've worked with many people who use all Dewalt tools. I have plenty of their hand tools, as well.
> Ryobi and Craftsman have had cordless miter saws for a while. Yes, homeowner-grade brands, but nonetheless, cordless miter saws have been out.
> Cordless framing gun without fuel, yeah Dewalt was pretty innovative. I haven't had the chance to use one so I won't comment.
Click to expand...

the ryobi saw isn't even a slider, can't cut a 45 angle on a 1x6, it's a joke of a saw unless you're only cutting shoe molding. 

I have the framing nailer and it's a game changer. 

With the power in their 5.0ah battery the brushless argument really gets silly. Granted I'd prefer more tools in the brushless they certainly are not going to keep me from buying them. 
BTW, I ain't a fanboy, I hated dewalt cordless till about a year ago, you could verify that by many of my posts on this forum. 

What I don't like about my milwaukee? The compact batteries drop a bar or 2 in a week if not used. My fuel impact doesn't work all the time (it's very new). The OMT is a little underpowered compared to the dewalt 20v.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

RobertCDF said:


> the ryobi saw isn't even a slider, can't cut a 45 angle on a 1x6, it's a joke of a saw unless you're only cutting shoe molding.
> 
> I have the framing nailer and it's a game changer.
> 
> With the power in their 5.0ah battery the brushless argument really gets silly. Granted I'd prefer more tools in the brushless they certainly are not going to keep me from buying them.
> BTW, I ain't a fanboy, I hated dewalt cordless till about a year ago, you could verify that by many of my posts on this forum.
> 
> What I don't like about my milwaukee? The compact batteries drop a bar or 2 in a week if not used. My fuel impact doesn't work all the time (it's very new). The OMT is a little underpowered compared to the dewalt 20v.


I have the Makita saw in brushless and Brushed and with the same 4ah battery in each tool there's just no comparison on power. Step both of them upto the 5AH though and the brushless steps even further ahead in terms of power.


----------



## StrongTower

BCConstruction said:


> I have the Makita saw in brushless and Brushed and with the same 4ah battery in each tool there's just no comparison on power. Step both of them upto the 5AH though and the brushless steps even further ahead in terms of power.



I'm still trying to get used to the increased blade speed, and I'm still using my old 3AH batteries. Thing is a beast.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

StrongTower said:


> I'm still trying to get used to the increased blade speed, and I'm still using my old 3AH batteries. Thing is a beast.


I use it with my 3ah most as i put the 4ah in the blower and drill. I have used it to build 95% of this current deck. my other saw wouldnt get used at all it was so gutless.


----------



## Youngin'

I'm just glad there's enough competition between brands to keep companies putting out better and better technology.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Loving this pica dry marker. Has thick lead and works like a mechanical pencil but much better. You can get different packs of colored inserts to suit what you are marking on.


----------



## Jswills76

Just picked up a fein 9 20 26 vac. Local store is closing 250$ got a makita saw stand to 100$ nice day so far.


----------



## Unger.const

Mdwest said:


> Unger do the new Milwaukee boxes attach like a systainer? So many brands came out with stackables that interlock. If they don't then I'm surprised.


They lock together on the sides like dewalts. Little heavier duty clips though. But like the inside boxes have a lip to set on a metal lip


----------



## madmax718

BCConstruction said:


> I have the Makita saw in brushless and Brushed and with the same 4ah battery in each tool there's just no comparison on power. Step both of them upto the 5AH though and the brushless steps even further ahead in terms of power.


Shouldn't it just be increased run time? Power should be the same regardless of battery capacity.


----------



## madmax718

roejiley said:


> Lack of brushless tools except for the drills/drivers, a failed 12v line. Don't get me wrong, I like Dewalt. I've worked with many people who use all Dewalt tools. I have plenty of their hand tools, as well.
> Ryobi and Craftsman have had cordless miter saws for a while. Yes, homeowner-grade brands, but nonetheless, cordless miter saws have been out.
> Cordless framing gun without fuel, yeah Dewalt was pretty innovative. I haven't had the chance to use one so I won't comment.


Very sad about the 12v line. I do like their 12v tools, very ergonomic and balanced, and I reach for it over the bosch and milwaukee 12v's. But there is no way I'd expand the tool set, just nothing major going for it.


----------



## Leo G

Jswills76 said:


> Just picked up a fein 9 20 26 vac. Local store is closing 250$ got a makita saw stand to 100$ nice day so far.


Is it the older shapely one or the newer squarish one?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

madmax718 said:


> Shouldn't it just be increased run time? Power should be the same regardless of battery capacity.



Nope as the battery can supply more current the higher it's AH rating. The brushless motors can take advantage of this extra current where as the standard brushed motors just top out on what they can pull current wise.


----------



## hgroeneveld

Just picked up the Fuel full sized Circ saw came with a 5.0 battery


----------



## madmax718

BCConstruction said:


> Nope as the battery can supply more current the higher it's AH rating. The brushless motors can take advantage of this extra current where as the standard brushed motors just top out on what they can pull current wise.


That is rather interesting. I'm not saying its not true, but there is a maximum discharge rate for the batteries per second of use. It can't discharge all of its capacity instantaneously. 

I understand your saying the fuel models can utilize a higher current draw, but it doesn't make sense that they would achieve a higher rpm with a larger battery, since they are fixed at 18v. the LI charging and discharging tech isn't that smart, its looking for a voltage drop. It really has no idea if your using a 1.5ah or a 5ah.


----------



## Calidecks

madmax718 said:


> That is rather interesting. I'm not saying its not true, but there is a maximum discharge rate for the batteries per second of use. It can't discharge all of its capacity instantaneously.
> 
> I understand your saying the fuel models can utilize a higher current draw, but it doesn't make sense that they would achieve a higher rpm with a larger battery, since they are fixed at 18v. the LI charging and discharging tech isn't that smart, its looking for a voltage drop. It really has no idea if your using a 1.5ah or a 5ah.


Hypothetically if it was a 100AH battery you couldn't even hold on to the drill? They have a max power regardless of AH.


----------



## Framer87

Californiadecks said:


> Hypothetically if it was a 100AH battery you couldn't even hold on to the drill? They have a max power regardless of AH.


Tough one to explain. We find that if you put a 1.5ah in a sawzall it has very noticeably less power than with a 4 ah same with circ saw. Smaller tools not as noticeable. Could be some tools require more draw. Probably why makitas small batteries don't fit in all their tools.


----------



## Calidecks

Framer87 said:


> Tough one to explain. We find that if you put a 1.5ah in a sawzall it has very noticeably less power than with a 4 ah same with circ saw. Smaller tools not as noticeable. Could be some tools require more draw. Probably why makitas small batteries don't fit in all their tools.


True but the power has a max, regardless of AH.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

madmax718 said:


> That is rather interesting. I'm not saying its not true, but there is a maximum discharge rate for the batteries per second of use. It can't discharge all of its capacity instantaneously.
> 
> I understand your saying the fuel models can utilize a higher current draw, but it doesn't make sense that they would achieve a higher rpm with a larger battery, since they are fixed at 18v. the LI charging and discharging tech isn't that smart, its looking for a voltage drop. It really has no idea if your using a 1.5ah or a 5ah.


oh its true. like i have said i have both saws and use the exact same batterys on them. I have also been in RC for over 20 years and brushless RC for over 10years and i also know how much more punch a more powerful pack can supply even nat same voltage. 

The extra speed is mainy coming from the difference in brushed vs brushless motors which make more efficient use of the power but the brushless can make even more use of a high amp hr battery's extra discharge rate. as an example a 30ah can put out roughly 30 amps 4ah roughly 40amps and 5ah roughly 50amps. the brushed motors aint designed to make efficient use of this kind of power. they will be more powerful but nothing like brushless power


----------



## aptpupil

BCConstruction said:


> Loving this pica dry marker. Has thick lead and works like a mechanical pencil but much better. You can get different packs of colored inserts to suit what you are marking on.
> 
> View attachment 190025


Where did you get it?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

aptpupil said:


> Where did you get it?


woodcraft


----------



## rrk

Where is Getting By when you need him?


----------



## Jswills76

Leo G said:


> Is it the older shapely one or the newer squarish one?


Pretty sure the older one with like 8 wheels


----------



## Knight-Builder

At last... I'm really not sure why it took me so long.


----------



## Calidecks

Knight-Builder said:


> At last... I'm really not sure why it took me so long.


You'll never look back. I don't even carry a corded one anymore.


----------



## Knight-Builder

Californiadecks said:


> You'll never look back. I don't even carry a corded one anymore.


I know what you mean. I've absolutely loved all the other fuel stuff I have (circ. saws, grinder, impacts, drills, etc.).

I reached my limit with the corded sawzall a couple weeks ago while trying to cut the nails on the top of a post, up a ladder, and at the extreme end of a 50ft extension cord. :no:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

aptpupil said:


> Where did you get it?



This is one of the best thing about it. Has its own holder it goes into and has built in sharpener. No more losing pencils


----------



## mnld

BCConstruction said:


> No more losing pencils
> 
> ]


Hey! where are drywaller gonna find pencils if carpenters quit losing them?


----------



## jproffer

roejiley said:


> If it's anything like the regular ones, be careful ripping pressure treated with it. I used one in a shop for a few weeks a couple years ago. Pressure treated kept setting off the brake.


I'm a little behind reading this, but "kept setting off the brake"...???

How many times do you have to spend...what is it? $75 a pop?... before you learn to give it up, or switch it to bypass? (they do have a bypass, right?)


----------



## roejiley

jproffer said:


> I'm a little behind reading this, but "kept setting off the brake"...???
> 
> How many times do you have to spend...what is it? $75 a pop?... before you learn to give it up, or switch it to bypass? (they do have a bypass, right?)


It was actually in school, 3 classes each with 15-20 people. I personally never set it off, but one person did 3 times in my final year. A few times it was set off from other classes. Instructor said it was always pressure treated that set it off, and had another table saw set up as well, but no one listened.


----------



## Spencer

roejiley said:


> It was actually in school, 3 classes each with 15-20 people. I personally never set it off, but one person did 3 times in my final year. A few times it was set off from other classes. Instructor said it was always pressure treated that set it off, and had another table saw set up as well, but no one listened.


Heck, if they were students and weren't paying for it they probably wanted to set it off. It is sweet to watch.


----------



## FramingPro

Youngin' said:


> I like that, the price is right too.
> 
> I found this while browsing:
> 
> http://www.atlas-machinery.com/products/SILKY-388-24-Woodboy-240---Super-Fine-Teeth-Saw
> 
> I've never tried one though.


Atlas is in toronto, i have that saw. I like it alot! Its very thin kerf..


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Not sure if this was already posted

http://www.toolsofthetrade.net/tool...the-tool-store-in-aichstetten--germany_o.aspx


Okay… I’m an enabler :laughing:


----------



## brhokel606

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Not sure if this was already posted
> 
> http://www.toolsofthetrade.net/tool...the-tool-store-in-aichstetten--germany_o.aspx
> 
> 
> Okay… I’m an enabler :laughing:


I get the emails and magazine, I would love to visit that shop!


----------



## Tinstaafl

Framer87 said:


> Tough one to explain. We find that if you put a 1.5ah in a sawzall it has very noticeably less power than with a 4 ah same with circ saw.


One of the factors that determines the amount of current available from a battery is its internal resistance. Higher Ah batteries have a lower internal resistance, thus can provide more current flow at a given voltage.


----------



## Calidecks

Thinking about outfitting my laborers in red and black. 9.99 at my lumberyard


----------



## mnld

Californiadecks said:


> Thinking about outfitting my laborers in red and black. 9.99 at my lumberyard


Fanboy.


----------



## Knight-Builder

Californiadecks said:


> Thinking about outfitting my laborers in red and black. 9.99 at my lumberyard


Do it, Mike! I'd endorse it (of course, much of my jobsite is usually red and black too).


----------



## Calidecks

Knight-Builder said:


> Do it, Mike! I'd endorse it (of course, much of my jobsite is usually red and black too).


The problem with the boss showing up with bags for his laborers is it sends them the wrong message. They still have to dig footings and clean up. Sometimes they get to install hangers or A-35's.


----------



## Knight-Builder

Californiadecks said:


> The problem with the boss showing up with bags for his laborers is it sends them the wrong message. They still have to dig footings and clean up. Sometimes they get to install hangers or A-35's.


Ha, so do I, but I like to look the part when doing 'cleaner' tasks


----------



## AccurateCut

Thanks BC you made me do it I swear I went after the pica marker and came out with Festool track saw bag and carvex accesory kit so its your fault this time lol but its a nice pencil:laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

AccurateCut said:


> Thanks BC you made me do it I swear I went after the pica marker and came out with Festool track saw bag and carvex accesory kit so its your fault this time lol but its a nice pencil:laughing:



That was a cheap pencil purchase then. That pencil is great though. I'm getting second back up one just in case I miss place it. I couldn't go back to another pencil after using it for a bit.


----------



## jetdawg

i need to carry those picas they look great.


----------



## GettingBy

Re: batteries

A Ragone chart will tell you what energy & power is currently available.

A basic battery tradeoff is max power vs max energy, just like with people. Almost anyone can put out one hp for a half minute but only 50w for 8 hours.

AFAIK you can get more energy out if you pull less amps.

The max power and max energy depend on battery temperature.

Troubleshooting battery/charger/tool problems can get complex but the parts to do this are not too costly.


----------



## Mdwest

My new toy. Altec Lansing blue tooth speaker.
It's waterproof,sandproof,drop resistant, loud as h3ll,floats in water, hands free speaker phone use for taking calls and has a 10 hour battery life.
I'm sorry if the image is to large. I got a new phone and am still learning to operate it.


----------



## asevereid

Mdwest said:


> My new toy. Altec Lansing blue tooth speaker.
> It's waterproof,sandproof,drop resistant, loud as h3ll,floats in water, hands free speaker phone use for taking calls and has a 10 hour battery life.
> I'm sorry if the image is to large. I got a new phone and am still learning to operate it.


Price? 
Been looking for something like that lately... Just not very hard


----------



## madmax718

BCConstruction said:


> oh its true. like i have said i have both saws and use the exact same batterys on them. I have also been in RC for over 20 years and brushless RC for over 10years and i also know how much more punch a more powerful pack can supply even nat same voltage.
> 
> The extra speed is mainy coming from the difference in brushed vs brushless motors which make more efficient use of the power but the brushless can make even more use of a high amp hr battery's extra discharge rate. as an example a 30ah can put out roughly 30 amps 4ah roughly 40amps and 5ah roughly 50amps. the brushed motors aint designed to make efficient use of this kind of power. they will be more powerful but nothing like brushless power


Ahh, thanks for the clarification. :thumbup: I had just merely assumed that the discharge rate was the same for both battery packs.


----------



## madmax718

Mdwest said:


> My new toy. Altec Lansing blue tooth speaker.
> It's waterproof,sandproof,drop resistant, loud as h3ll,floats in water, hands free speaker phone use for taking calls and has a 10 hour battery life.
> I'm sorry if the image is to large. I got a new phone and am still learning to operate it.


Must be too early in the morning. I thought to myself, "what use is a floating speaker?" I kept thinking deep ocean water while swimming, instead of by the pool. Lol.:jester:


----------



## Calidecks

Still deciding 

https://youtu.be/DCsOg0zWdxw


----------



## Calidecks

Are 30 degree nails expensive and hard to find?


----------



## Walraven

Californiadecks said:


> Are 30 degree nails expensive and hard to find?


Do it👍


----------



## Walraven

Woops quoted wrong post


----------



## Calidecks

You'd like me to buy it and give a review?


----------



## Walraven

Californiadecks said:


> You'd like me to buy it and give a review?


If you wouldn't mind


----------



## Framer87

Californiadecks said:


> Are 30 degree nails expensive and hard to find?


30 degree is all that gets used around here. Should be easy to come by. What do you use over there? 22 degree?


----------



## Framer87

I'm thinking of ways to take that gun and put the longer clip from one of my parts powerframers on it :thumbup:


----------



## Calidecks

Framer87 said:


> 30 degree is all that gets used around here. Should be easy to come by. What do you use over there? 22 degree?


21 degree


----------



## Tylerwalker32

Californiadecks said:


> 21 degree



Do they sell paslode nails around you?


----------



## Calidecks

Tylerwalker32 said:


> Do they sell paslode nails around you?


Yep. Are the paslode gas guns 30 degrees?


----------



## Tylerwalker32

Californiadecks said:


> Yep. Are the paslode gas guns 30 degrees?



Pretty sure. I use them in my gas gun and air gun no issues.


----------



## RiverBG

My Milwaukee miter saw just showed up. It's big! Square out of the box. I think I'll like it controls seem very user friendly. The lights are sweet!


----------



## Spencer

Leo G said:


> So you're putting a $700 head into a $300 planer?


$400 head into a $600 planer.

What is wrong with that? I'm not running a cabinet shop. I needed a jobsite planer and I didn't want to screw around with straight blades. This is the perfect setup for my needs to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## duburban

I think its a good move. You could argue that theres $400 worth of blade use in the shelix. Having the best possible on site is totally worth while.


----------



## overanalyze

Time for the truck tool box to get better organized :thumbup:


----------



## Spencer

I need to get something like that for my box also.


----------



## overanalyze

Spencer said:


> I need to get something like that for my box also.


We are going to put 2 tools per box and one fastener box. They will sit up like a suitcase. We will put some ply dividers in to keep other things in place. I will post up some pics. Our truck is more rough work vs cabinets and trim.


----------



## jetdawg

G saw is awesome, just got the aluminist g saw which is even better. Great tool for the bag.


----------



## JPConst1005

I think I may have fallen off the wagon. Bought a new digital theodolite from CST/Berger, new fiberglass legs, 900 Omniclips for wall forming, snap tie wrench, cone removal wrench, Hilti DX2, and I am awaiting prices for curb forms. :whistling:


----------



## Leo G

Sounds like you jumped off.


----------



## JPConst1005

Head first! :laughing:


----------



## aptpupil

Ladder for stairs, any suggestions? I'd prefer leg extensions if they exist so I can add them to my 8' ladder instead of buying a new one.


----------



## Rustbucket

aptpupil said:


> Ladder for stairs, any suggestions? I'd prefer leg extensions if they exist so I can add them to my 8' ladder instead of buying a new one.



Just bite the bullet and buy a Little Giant.


----------



## aptpupil

I was afraid of that


----------



## Calidecks

Love my Little Giant Revolution. I Believe it's the lightest of them all. I had a latch problem, I had to send pictures of the ladder destroyed. I did so by cutting it up with a skilsaw. They sent me a brand new one. The first one had plastic latches. The replaced one had aluminum latches. Great customer service.


----------



## EthanB

Love my little giant. It lives in my van.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

We have the Werner version and it's a dream on stairs. Stays on the trailer. Also works well outside when there is a slope on the ground.


----------



## RobertCDF

I own 3 large Werner versions and 2 small ones, we rarely use a regular step ladder. They really work great in so many configurations.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

The adjustable ladders hurt the arches of my feet!


----------



## SouthonBeach

Finally broke out the new makita track saw I bought. Loving it so far


----------



## Calidecks

DaVinciRemodel said:


> The adjustable ladders hurt the arches of my feet!


That's because you're an old man.


----------



## Calidecks

We call or little Giant the Ginsu. Like the Ginsu knife it does everything!


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Californiadecks said:


> That's because you're an old man.


And fat too :laughing:


----------



## kyle_dmr

Got some ladders. 
All the yellow are new

3 6', 3 8' and a 10'.


----------



## Spencer

Picked up some scaffold and a walk plank from the depot for work this week. 

I set up a section and go up the ladder...I step out with supreme confidence to test the sturdiness of this box store product...in the blink of an eye I come crashing down to the floor and the whole unit falls over. Turns out I didn't one of the lovely pins engaged. I think I'll be buying some pins for some added security. The fear is in me now...


----------



## Robie

Ouch. 
I have the same unit...love it.


----------



## Calidecks

I've got that as well.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

We do too. It's great for interior work. 

One word of caution which a couple of our guys found out the hard way...

If you ever have them stacked and are raising or lowering the second platform, because of the U shaped channel that is attaching to the ends, nothing keeps the deck part of the scaffold from falling if you let an end come off the main frame too far.

On the plus side, if you're on pre-finished hardwood floor like we were and just so happen to have a piece that's a perfect match at the house; with a TS55 track saw, it's a pretty short and clean job to replace the gouged board.


----------



## tjbnwi

I have 4 sets of that baker scaffold, mine all came with safety pins. Wheels also.

Tom


----------



## Eaglei

I have two from HD and just got another from HF , can't tell the difference ........except for the price . My first HF purchase .


----------



## kwunch

Spencer said:


> Picked up some scaffold and a walk plank from the depot for work this week.


Those can be a little rough to get set up nicely at first (making sure everything aligns where it should and the pin engages).

If you don't mind making it ugly before it becomes your work-horse (which it will, in short order, those Bakers are my favorite when I'm not on finished floors or fighting for space), run over the sides where the crossmembers come in contact with an orbital just to skim some paint off, will come together much easier and much less fighting to get the pin to set where it should. When they're newer I've found I've had to do way too much wrestling with them. Also well worth it to get wheels on the bottom if you haven't already.


----------



## jetdawg

SouthonBeach said:


> Finally broke out the new makita track saw I bought. Loving it so far
> View attachment 193338


These finally came off backorder, I love how it smells inside the container :laughing:


----------



## Calidecks

jetdawg said:


> These finally came off backorder, I love how it smells inside the container :laughing:


Ahh, Love the smell of new tools in the morning. :laughing:


----------



## jetdawg

There is no better smell, and made in UK to boot.


----------



## Calidecks

jetdawg said:


> There is no better smell, and made in UK to boot.


I was pleasantly surprised when I got mine that it was made in the UK. Imo that saw is up there in the top two.


----------



## FramingPro

For $150 it came with a sustainer and a 3.0ah battery.. So far I'm very happy with it , saves a lot of time running cords for 3 cuts and firing up a generator .


----------



## FramingPro

Dammit


----------



## Leo G

I bought sneakers. Lets see how this works. No steel toe, no high rise sides, no heavy weight. Suppose to be breathable. Sketchers with gel-foam inserts.


----------



## rrk

Leo G said:


> I bought sneakers. Lets see how this works. No steel toe, no high rise sides, no heavy weight. Suppose to be breathable. Sketchers with gel-foam inserts.


Got em, very comfortable, they do breathe. When the start to wear the plastic around the heel will wear through, but they are still wearable . I think mine have memory foam inserts.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Leo G said:


> I bought sneakers. Lets see how this works. No steel toe, no high rise sides, no heavy weight. Suppose to be breathable. Sketchers with gel-foam inserts.


What no pics?


----------



## blacktop

Spencer said:


> Picked up some scaffold and a walk plank from the depot for work this week.
> 
> I set up a section and go up the ladder...I step out with supreme confidence to test the sturdiness of this box store product...in the blink of an eye I come crashing down to the floor and the whole unit falls over. Turns out I didn't one of the lovely pins engaged. I think I'll be buying some pins for some added security. The fear is in me now...


I double check the pins always!! Why are your bucks upside down? And watch your fingers with that split plank...it loves fingers


----------



## Unger.const

blacktop said:


> I double check the pins always!! Why are your bucks upside down? And watch your fingers with that split plank...it loves fingers


Hahaha they are upside down. I didn't notice that till I zoomed in after you said something.

It keeps them spiked into the dirt better!


----------



## Leo G

DaVinciRemodel said:


> What no pics?


Really? You wanna see pics of my sneakers in a tool thread? I suppose they are tools for my feet.


----------



## Robie

Fugly


----------



## blacktop

Unger.const said:


> Hahaha they are upside down. I didn't notice that till I zoomed in after you said something.
> 
> It keeps them spiked into the dirt better!


Just don't do like me. Like a dumbass !! I replaced all three of my platforms with 3/4 ply Instead of 1/2. They now weigh a small ton!:laughing: They're lots of fun when they get rained on.:no:


----------



## Leo G

Robie said:


> Fugly


At this point I don't care. Comfort over looks. I need support for my arches and most sneakers are pretty flat inside. These had a nice contour. Soon enough they'll be covered in primer so it won't matter much anyway.


----------



## Robie

I wear leather Sperry Top-siders for everyday stuff and Red Wing dessert boot height for things that are more "construction" oriented.


----------



## Robie

> I need support for my arches


Old age is creeping in Leo.....


----------



## Lanya LaPunta

Robie said:


> I wear leather Sperry Top-siders for everyday stuff and Red Wing dessert boot height for things that are more "construction" oriented.


" ... dessert height ...."

Chocolate or vanilla?


----------



## Robie

Lanya LaPunta said:


> " ... dessert height ...."
> 
> Chocolate or vanilla?


These are chocolate...kind of a mocha.

There's a handful of words that always throw me. That's one of 'em.


----------



## Leo G

Better then the white ones with the blaze orange accents I picked up 1st.


----------



## Robie

Leo G said:


> Better then the white ones with the blaze orange accents I picked up 1st.


I concur.


----------



## Spencer

blacktop said:


> I double check the pins always!! Why are your bucks upside down? And watch your fingers with that split plank...it loves fingers



Me is smart. 

I didn't have much time when I was putting them together. Thus my accident. Didn't realize they were upside down. Duh.


----------



## raycgl

My local hardware store has had a small Occidental tool belt and bag display for at least a year , unfortunately I hadn't seen a single item sell. When I went in this morning to get some window parts every occidental item was on 50% price sale, I got a brand new set of bags for $80.

They have the stronghold leather carpenters toolbag/organizer for $120 that I'm trying to convince myself not to buy as well as the cell phone cases and a few other things.


----------



## kwunch

raycgl said:


> My local hardware store has had a small Occidental tool belt and bag display for at least a year , unfortunately I hadn't seen a single item sell. When I went in this morning to get some window parts every occidental item was on 50% price sale, I got a brand new set of bags for $80.
> 
> They have the stronghold leather carpenters toolbag/organizer for $120 that I'm trying to convince myself not to buy as well as the cell phone cases and a few other things.


I found some in a hardware store in the same situation kind of, just not as heavily discounted. Which ones did you pick up?


----------



## Lanya LaPunta

Robie said:


> These are chocolate...kind of a mocha.
> 
> There's a handful of words that always throw me. That's one of 'em.


That's a common one, made by just about everyone ... from time to time.

The one that I hate (point of fact, I've been wanting to put this in the "Things I Hate" thread for several years) is:

"Loose" for "Lose", as in, "Did you loose the bid?"

That one drives me nuts. I've had loose screws, loose change (which I often lose) and a plethora of others ....

"Dessert" for "Desert" is understandable and .... I know of no one that hasn't done it (especially with spell checkers).

But loose for LOSE? C'mon man.

I think I better have the moderator move this post to the "hate" thread.


----------



## Robie

Lanya LaPunta said:


> That's a common one, made by just about everyone ... from time to time.
> 
> The one that I hate (point of fact, I've been wanting to put this in the "Things I Hate" thread for several years) is:
> 
> "Loose" for "Lose", as in, "Did you loose the bid?"
> 
> That one drives me nuts. I've had loose screws, loose change (which I often lose) and a plethora of others ....
> 
> "Dessert" for "Desert" is understandable and .... I know of no one that hasn't done it (especially with spell checkers).
> 
> But loose for LOSE? C'mon man.
> 
> I think I better have the moderator move this post to the "hate" thread.



I seen that before but irregardless, we all make mistakes.


----------



## blacktop

Spencer said:


> Me is smart.
> 
> I didn't have much time when I was putting them together. Thus my accident. Didn't realize they were upside down. Duh.


Did they not come with casters? All bakers I've seen come with casters . Not great casters tho..I wish they were soft rubber instead of hard plastic.. So I could shuffle over drop chords A little easier.


----------



## Spencer

blacktop said:


> Did they not come with casters? All bakers I've seen come with casters . Not great casters tho..I wish they were soft rubber instead of hard plastic.. So I could shuffle over drop chords A little easier.



Yeah. They came with casters. I just didn't put them on yet. I'm half scared of the thing now. Falling five feet unexpectedly is not fun. I've got a fractured bone in my foot to prove it.


----------



## blacktop

Spencer said:


> Yeah. They came with casters. I just didn't put them on yet. I'm half scared of the thing now. Falling five feet unexpectedly is not fun. I've got a fractured bone in my foot to prove it.


Fear is good !


----------



## Lanya LaPunta

Robie said:


> I seen that before but irregardless, we all make mistakes.


Have me laughing so hard that it hurts.


----------



## BBuild

ethanb said:


> still waiting for my 18v keurig.


----------



## Youngin'

I didn't realise that those attending the Milwaukee event can't actually reveal what's coming up other than to say there's some kind of digital integration and everything looks really cool. 

Bummer.


----------



## roejiley

Tools In Action is doing a live feed. At least, that's what they claim. I'm sure it'll get leaked one way or another.


----------



## asevereid

Youngin' said:


> I didn't realise that those attending the Milwaukee event can't actually reveal what's coming up other than to say there's some kind of digital integration and everything looks really cool.
> 
> Bummer.





roejiley said:


> Tools In Action is doing a live feed. At least, that's what they claim. I'm sure it'll get leaked one way or another.


There's always tomorrow guys. 
We waited this long for news, another day won't kill us


----------



## D.S.I.

Finally pulled the trigger, Load Trail 7x14 King box. One expensive garbage can....


----------



## country_huck

But so worth it and should save you money


----------



## Youngin'

Looking through some of the feeds from people that attended the symposium we won't know till August 1 what is actually coming out. Someone else's feed said that a 10" cordless mitre saw was hinted at coming to North America. It's in Europe already, wouldn't be surprising if it comes this way.


----------



## Calidecks

roejiley said:


> Tools In Action is doing a live feed. At least, that's what they claim. I'm sure it'll get leaked one way or another.


Sometimes I think they want the leaks, rumors, and chatter it's got to be great publicity.


----------



## roejiley

Only thing I saw was a really compact M18 impact, looked like it was to compete with that Japanese Makita people rave about. Think it's the TD148 or something like that.


----------



## MDjim

this is from the tools in action Facebook page. But yeah, it seems they can't reveal much till August.


----------



## Rustbucket

That planer looks nice!


----------



## Youngin'

A cordless planer? Uh oh another one for the list.


----------



## Youngin'

New pipe wrench from the symposium. Nothing too exciting. Maybe they meant they can't reveal the digital integration till August but the tools are fair game.


----------



## MDjim

I think your right. They say they'll be live streaming the symposium sometime today.


----------



## madmax718

I guess the pipe wrench is a *duh* item, but why didn't I think of that.


----------



## Youngin'

There's now a 9.0 AmH battery. Incredible. 

I do hope they have a new rapid charger to go with it though. 











Cool knife too. 









This one holds 5 blades but is only as thick as the fastback 2.


----------



## totes

New nail gun in the mail today.


----------



## Youngin'

Cordless planer confirmed. 


















Big ass light:

https://mobile.twitter.com/mechanical_hub/status/611232877209104384/video/1

Hopefully that video works, it's just off my phone.


----------



## hgroeneveld

Any news about the nailers?


----------



## CanningCustom

New 9ah battery will fit all m18 tools. With that amount of battery there isn't much use for a cord anymore.


----------



## Calidecks

asgoodasdead said:


> Milwaukee fuel circular saws are better anyway. that new 9.0 battery they're releasing gives you 537 cuts.


Yep, and 1.5 hours to charge is small potatoes with that kind of performance.


----------



## Youngin'

They have a rapid charger coming out as well which claims 40% faster charging.


----------



## Youngin'

There's a 6.0 coming out too. I missed that earlier. 


















9.0 on a 7 1/4:


----------



## Robinson1

Youngin' said:


> When I was looking at buying my first drill/impact kit I was bent on Makita but all the talk about the batteries scared me away. My roommate is a commercial electrician and runs Makita. Hasn't had any trouble with his batteries. He doesn't believe me when I tell him about them locking up. He'll find out eventually I'm sure.


I heard some guys claim it was a charger issue rather than a battery issue. Charger malfunctions and destroys the battery or something. I don't know, I don't have any Makita cordless and wasn't really paying attention, just something I caught bits and pieces of at the lumberyard.


----------



## Robinson1

asgoodasdead said:


> Milwaukee fuel circular saws are better anyway. that new 9.0 battery they're releasing gives you 537 cuts.


That's impressive. I wonder what the 9.0 batteries will cost? 

The only downfall I see to Fuel is the fact that it's all kind of expensive. Not Festool expensive but definitely approaching Hilti prices.


----------



## asevereid

Milwaukee quite often offers a trade in though... Keep your eyes open. 
I picked up my Fuel impact /drill combo, and a Fuel 6-1/2 circ saw, and a free battery for less than $400


----------



## RobertCDF

Robinson1 said:


> Youngin' said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I was looking at buying my first drill/impact kit I was bent on Makita but all the talk about the batteries scared me away. My roommate is a commercial electrician and runs Makita. Hasn't had any trouble with his batteries. He doesn't believe me when I tell him about them locking up. He'll find out eventually I'm sure.
> 
> 
> 
> I heard some guys claim it was a charger issue rather than a battery issue. Charger malfunctions and destroys the battery or something. I don't know, I don't have any Makita cordless and wasn't really paying attention, just something I caught bits and pieces of at the lumberyard.
Click to expand...

That would be inaccurate. It's not the charger it's the batteries.


----------



## jetdawg

asgoodasdead said:


> Milwaukee fuel circular saws are better anyway. that new 9.0 battery they're releasing gives you 537 cuts.


What? How would you know when they've never been compared head to head? In all the tests I've seen the milwaukee doesn't ever give the most performance per amp hour. Nor does it ever perform the best i.e. hammer drill, impact driver, circular saw. Maybe the impact wrench? It's always makita and metabo at the top, then dewalt and milwaukee battling for 3rd and 4th place as far as overall ratings are concerned. I've seen quite a few milwaukee fuel drills broken because we repair them. I used to be a huge milwaukee guy back in the day but they need to focus on power tools not all these nonsensical hand tools with gimmicks that are inferior to current US made proper hand tools. I've even seen 20v milwaukee batteries be defective.

Sorry Mike :laughing:


----------



## Calidecks

jetdawg said:


> What? How would you know when they've never been compared head to head? In all the tests I've seen the milwaukee doesn't ever give the most performance per amp hour. Nor does it ever perform the best i.e. hammer drill, impact driver, circular saw. Maybe the impact wrench? It's always makita and metabo at the top, then dewalt and milwaukee battling for 3rd and 4th place as far as overall ratings are concerned. I've seen quite a few milwaukee fuel drills broken because we repair them. I used to be a huge milwaukee guy back in the day but they need to focus on power tools not all these nonsensical hand tools with gimmicks that are inferior to current US made proper hand tools. I've even seen 20v milwaukee batteries be defective.
> 
> Sorry Mike :laughing:


What 20v milwaukee batteries would that be? Also they have a three year warranty. The tools have a five year. I'll bet I've used the milwaukee batteries more than most with zero problems. I've never had an M18 battery fail yet. I used to be a Makita user until the battery issues. Also Makita can make the best tool in the world but it's useless if the batteries are constantly failing. I have 13 milwaukee batteries that work as good as the day I bought them. Had one fall in the pool and still works as good as new.


----------



## Calidecks

jetdawg said:


> What? How would you know when they've never been compared head to head? In all the tests I've seen the milwaukee doesn't ever give the most performance per amp hour. Nor does it ever perform the best i.e. hammer drill, impact driver, circular saw. Maybe the impact wrench? It's always makita and metabo at the top, then dewalt and milwaukee battling for 3rd and 4th place as far as overall ratings are concerned. I've seen quite a few milwaukee fuel drills broken because we repair them. I used to be a huge milwaukee guy back in the day but they need to focus on power tools not all these nonsensical hand tools with gimmicks that are inferior to current US made proper hand tools. I've even seen 20v milwaukee batteries be defective.
> 
> Sorry Mike :laughing:


It's no secret you sell Makita tools. Doesn't that make you biased?


----------



## jetdawg

The v28 or some such. Service center wouldn't warranty, guy barely used them and it was outside the warranty period. His battery and tools looked mint, poor guy. I'll see what's up with the makita batteries next time I'm at makita.

We sell milwaukee too, does that still make me biased? I'm at milwaukee twice a week.


----------



## Calidecks

jetdawg said:


> The v28 or some such. Service center wouldn't warranty, guy barely used them and it was outside the warranty period. His battery and tools looked mint, poor guy. I'll see what's up with the makita batteries next time I'm at makita.


Why would they warrant them if they were over three years old. How is that Milwaukee's fault?


----------



## jetdawg

I never said it was milwaukee fault for not warrantying them, I said I've seen milwaukee batteries defective as well. Customer was told by a milw rep to have them brought in and the service center would take care of them. I took them down there and they said no. End of story, tools were hardly used.


----------



## Calidecks

jetdawg said:


> The v28 or some such. Service center wouldn't warranty, guy barely used them and it was outside the warranty period. His battery and tools looked mint, poor guy. I'll see what's up with the makita batteries next time I'm at makita.
> 
> We sell milwaukee too, does that still make me biased? I'm at milwaukee twice a week.


Milwaukee can test the battery and tell the exact date it was first charged, how many times it was charged, the hottest it ever got and whether or not it got wet. So it looking like it was barely used is irrelevant.


----------



## jetdawg

That is correct Mike, John plugged it into his reader but it wouldn't read therefore it was bad so they had to go by the serial number since they couldn't extract the data.

Oh and you can tell how much use a tool has had, trust me.


----------



## Calidecks

jetdawg said:


> I never said it was milwaukee fault for not warrantying them, I said I've seen milwaukee batteries defective as well. Customer was told by a milw rep to have them brought in and the service center would take care of them. I took them down there and they said no. End of story, tools were hardly used.


You said they were outside the warranty period. That would be three years. End of story


----------



## Calidecks

jetdawg said:


> The v28 or some such. Service center wouldn't warranty, guy barely used them and *it was outside the warranty period.* His battery and tools looked mint, poor guy. I'll see what's up with the makita batteries next time I'm at makita.
> 
> We sell milwaukee too, does that still make me biased? I'm at milwaukee twice a week.


Did you write this?


----------



## jetdawg

Californiadecks said:


> You said they were outside the warranty period. That would be three years. End of story


The warranty time frame has nothing to do with whether a not a product is bad. It has to do with the manufacturer covering an item and in this case the customer waited too long to bring his hardly used tools in to milwaukee. 

No opinion is made on whether or not milwaukee should have covered it nor am I arguing that point.


----------



## Calidecks

jetdawg said:


> The warranty time frame has nothing to do with whether a not a product is bad. It has to do with the manufacturer covering an item and in this case the customer waited too long to bring his hardly used tools in to milwaukee.
> 
> No opinion is made on whether or not milwaukee should have covered it nor am I arguing that point.


Oh but the warranty time period has everything to do with milwaukee fulfilling there obligation for five years on the tool and three years on the batteries. If the guy had problems in year six with his tools too bad than pay to have it fixed. I'd say that's not a problem with milwaukee. You don't know the entire five year history of that tool, do you? 

It's just stupid and naive to think that Milwaukee should warranty a tool because it looks new.


----------



## jetdawg

As an aside, that is correct.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Californiadecks said:


> It's just stupid and naive to think that Milwaukee should warranty a tool because it looks new.


I still look good – but my warranty expired several decades ago :laughing:


----------



## Youngin'

DaVinciRemodel said:


> I still look good – but my warranty expired several decades ago :laughing:


The doctor told my parents that ugly voids warranty so they couldn't get a replacement. :laughing:


----------



## mobiledynamics

I've yet to read much into HEAT/Battery, etc, but with no venting on the Red Batteries, how do they overcome this issue with the new rapidchargers charging the same battery as opposed to their current standard battery chargers that come with the units ?

Does not higher amps generate more heat. How does this heat get dissipated if Milwaukees design on their batteries are sealed ?


----------



## Calidecks

mobiledynamics said:


> I've yet to read much into HEAT/Battery, etc, but with no venting on the Red Batteries, how do they overcome this issue with the new rapidchargers charging the same battery as opposed to their current standard battery chargers that come with the units ?
> 
> Does not higher amps generate more heat. How does this heat get dissipated if Milwaukees design on their batteries are sealed ?


That's a good question. I never thought about that. They don't even have cooling fins.


----------



## mobiledynamics

Indeed that's been on my todo list of reading on batteries....as I have a sea of red tools/batteries and HAVE considered their rapid charger (fyi, they are coming out with a single rapid charger) as well as their current 3/3 18/12 Rapid Charger. I just don't understand how they are able to cut the time down by I think 40%....

I mean if a faster charger could be ~available~, why not bundle it in with newer tool offerings. I'll have to check as I don't follow Blue, if Makita bundles some of their rapid chargers with their stuff out the door or is it ALL Seperate like Milwaukees current Rapid Charger model


----------



## Calidecks

mobiledynamics said:


> Indeed that's been on my todo list of reading on batteries....as I have a sea of red tools/batteries and HAVE considered their rapid charger (fyi, they are coming out with a single rapid charger) as well as their current 3/3 18/12 Rapid Charger. I just don't understand how they are able to cut the time down by I think 40%....
> 
> I mean if a faster charger could be ~available~, why not bundle it in with newer tool offerings. I'll have to check as I don't follow Blue, if Makita bundles some of their rapid chargers with their stuff out the door or is it ALL Seperate like Milwaukees current Rapid Charger model


Maybe they will have a fan. I think Bosch and Makita charters have fans.


----------



## mobiledynamics

The pics I've seen on the single bay does have some vent holes which does suggest a fan...

But we're talking about battery cells encapsulated within *solid* plastic. Granted, the thermal heat transfer may dissipate some through the plastic, just not as good as if there was a ~HOLE~ to dissipate some of that heat out.

I love my Red tools......just got the 1 1/8 in with vac attach.

Was just ~blurbing~ about how they accomplish rapid charging without no downsides to lower lifespan of battery due to heat....and see if other CT has similar observations/reservations


I did a quick google
Air is drawn and blown across the batteries in Mak

http://makitatools.com/en-us/Modules/Tools/LXTBrushless/chargetime.aspx


----------



## Robinson1

Californiadecks said:


> Maybe they will have a fan. I think Bosch and Makita charters have fans.


The Bosch 30 minute chargers have a fan. 

They also kill reception on your radio if you plug it up within 30 or so feet of the charger while it's running.


----------



## Spencer

Robinson1 said:


> The Bosch 30 minute chargers have a fan.
> 
> 
> 
> They also kill reception on your radio if you plug it up within 30 or so feet of the charger while it's running.



Dewalts does that to. Even the radio itself ruins the reception if you have a battery charging on it while playing.


----------



## asgoodasdead

http://www.cpooutlets.com/factory-r...tm_campaign=primetime-10sku&src=primetime0624

just ordered. I don't even need it cause I have a work issued dewalt drill, but couldn't pass up the price. it's smaller and lighter than the dewalt, though. plus it has the belt clip which the dewalt doesn't and sucks when working off a ladder. my first 18v tool. guess I'm now invested in the Bosch line.


----------



## kixnbux

The belt clips for dewalt tools are available by singles or 5 packs on Amazon. I bought a ton and now just screw em on everything I buy. Love em


----------



## asgoodasdead

kixnbux said:


> The belt clips for dewalt tools are available by singles or 5 packs on Amazon. I bought a ton and now just screw em on everything I buy. Love em


do they work on the 18v models? I know they come on the 12 and 20v models but trying to think of a place to screw one onto the one I have.


----------



## kixnbux

asgoodasdead said:


> do they work on the 18v models? I know they come on the 12 and 20v models but trying to think of a place to screw one onto the one I have.



Not sure. I have a couple 18v drills and impacts. I'll have to check on that. They still work great but I always seem to grab my 20v stuff first I guess anymore


----------



## Framer87

asgoodasdead said:


> do they work on the 18v models? I know they come on the 12 and 20v models but trying to think of a place to screw one onto the one I have.


The old 18v line used a slightly different clip and is not compatible with the 12 & 20v line. Both are readily available though


----------



## RobertCDF

Use the money that you'd spend on the clip to buy into the 20v line. The 18v line is dead, the 20v is superior in so many ways.


----------



## asgoodasdead

RobertCDF said:


> Use the money that you'd spend on the clip to buy into the 20v line. The 18v line is dead, the 20v is superior in so many ways.


well I've bought into Bosch. the 14.4v Dewalt I have is work issued. can't complain about a free drill.


----------



## Robinson1

asgoodasdead said:


> well I've bought into Bosch. the 14.4v Dewalt I have is work issued. can't complain about a free drill.


Haven't saw a 14.4 Dewalt on a jobsite in a L-O-N-G time. 

You will be satisfied with Bosch, stay away from their brushless drill the soft start will drive you crazy.


----------



## asgoodasdead

I had never seen them til I started working where I do and the whole crew had them. they gave me a brand new one. guess they ordered a whole bunch of them however long ago and still have a few on reserve. it works well. no complaints other than no belt clip like the newer drills all have. good thing the bosch impact I bought is a brushed version.


----------



## madmax718

I still see electricians hang onto their old Makita 9.6v's.


----------



## VinylHanger

Haven't bought many tools this season, but yesterday picked up a Dewalt 20v circular saw and 2 5 mh batteries. A whopping 79 bucks a piece for batters and 79 bucks for the saw. Couldn't pass it up. I did draw the line e at a new charger for 30 bucks.

Time to go play with them now.


----------



## skillman

Found this Bare tool at lowes on clearance . It was the display model that was tied down to the display shelf . The newer model was put out . Payed $141 with the addition of lowes credit card .


----------



## jetdawg

CanningCustom said:


> I believe tenryu (spelling?) made the makita blade. We've all been using diablo blade's in testing just for that reason. 👍


The tenryu poops on the diablo blades, in the tests I've seen the makita slowed with the diablo and the milwaukee sped up.



Leo G said:


> I had a similar problem with waking up with numb tingling hands that I couldn't shake it off in the couple of seconds it should take.
> 
> Ended up that my thyroid was underactive and they gave me thyroxin to supplement my thyroid. Fixed the issue. But it's a life time drug. I didn't like that so I stopped against my doctors wishes. Plus they told me only a small dose would be required and my thyroid wouldn't decrease it's output. Well after a while they had quardrupled my dose and that was it for me. I knew my body was counteracting the dosage because it wanted a certain level in my body. And by continuing with the medication would shut down my thyroid and leave me totally dependent on medication. I'd rather have a small issue then a dependence on a medicine.
> 
> But it may help for you to check it out. Simple blood test.


Drugs are useless, supplementing with iodine is the cure for under active thyroid.


----------



## Leo G

I tried that, it made my teeth hurt. I can only use so much a month which is much less then I'd like to take.


----------



## jetdawg

I've never heard of that effect. Which form of iodine did you take? As with all supplements there are probably 10 different chemical makeups 90% of which are incorrect and not assimilated by the body. Are you always cold too and/or lethargic?


----------



## kwunch

jetdawg said:


> Drugs are useless, supplementing with iodine is the cure for under active thyroid.


Careful with that advice, it is dated.

While it can be a contributor, it is not the only contributor. You need to have your iodine levels tested before you start supplementing, as too much can also be problematic with the thyroid.

A lot of new research in the past few years (enough that I stopped paying attention, admittedly, I have other things to learn), a lot of the old stuff is going out the window at a steady pace. There's a lot that goes on with the thyroid, enough that one simple test may not suffice.


----------



## Leo G

No, not cold or lethargic. 

Total Iodine/Iodide 12.5mg 8333% of daily value.

Iodine 5mg
Iodide (as pottasium salt) 7.5mg

Iodoral is the brand

I take 1/2 tablet once a week.


----------



## jetdawg

There are minerals associated with the absorption of iodine as well. It's a good idea to get some comprehensive blood work/hair analysis that include vit D and b12 tests as well. You can pm me if you have any questions since this is the wrong thread for this.


----------



## Leo G

Already did. Doc said I have a hypoactive thyroid. Didn't have any real symptoms and it only showed up in the blood work. My body fought the medications by reducing the thyroid output as the drug amount increases. Eventually the only way to get the levels the doctor wanted was to shut the thyroid down and have me totally reliant on the thyroxine pill. I'd rather be deficient then have to rely on the artificial hormone.


----------



## jetdawg

That's not what I meant but ok. 

PS. Time to find a new doc. Hint: most don't actually know anything about nutrition.


----------



## Builders Inc.

:sleep1: I feel lethargic, but it could be cause I work 10.5 hour days and am still up at 11:30 at night and get up at 6 every morning. Dang CT...


----------



## Leo G

jetdawg said:


> That's not what I meant but ok.
> 
> PS. Time to find a new doc. Hint: most don't actually know anything about nutrition.


He was a specialist in endocrinology.


----------



## Jswills76

Brushless makita circular saw came today. I'll put it to test tomorrow


----------



## duburban

My 4th out of 5 makita batteries died today. Thats a lot of money in batteries… I was so angry with makita when those flashing lights came at me today.


----------



## duburban

Almost forgot… Bought a Graco395 Nova off craigslist for $420 with a new pump. Only shot water through it but its great so far. Started raining just when I was going to start pre priming exterior trim. 

Should I always flush mineral spirits through this thing at the end of the day? I'm a little confused about proper storage of Airless tools.


----------



## Spencer

duburban said:


> Almost forgot… Bought a Graco395 Nova off craigslist for $420 with a new pump. Only shot water through it but its great so far. Started raining just when I was going to start pre priming exterior trim.
> 
> Should I always flush mineral spirits through this thing at the end of the day? I'm a little confused about proper storage of Airless tools.



If I'm going to use it to spray another coat the next day I will leave water in it so I don't have to waste the mineral spirits and add another step the next day but as a general rule if you're going to leave it sit it needs to have spirits in it.


----------



## tjbnwi

Mineral spirits or Pump Amour.

Tom


----------



## duburban

Thanks, So much for trying to stay away from solvents! 


Tom, My Sherwin Williams will only sell me Kem Aqua + in 5 gal pots, is that how you buy it? 

The per gallon price for the surfacer and topcoat was about 28 and 35 per.


----------



## mnld

I've run graco sprayers for over 12 years. Still have my first 395, never even been repacked. I've never stored them with anything other than water. Sat with paint in them many times over night. Not the best, but I hate to change from water to solvent and back. Mineral spirits followed by latex is deadly. If I store a sprayer with mineral spirits I always run water through it before anything else.


----------



## duburban

mnld said:


> I've run graco sprayers for over 12 years. Still have my first 395, never even been repacked. I've never stored them with anything other than water. Sat with paint in them many times over night. Not the best, but I hate to change from water to solvent and back. Mineral spirits followed by latex is deadly. If I store a sprayer with mineral spirits I always run water through it before anything else.


nice run on your sprayer, that thing has paid for itself probably 100 times. 

I did the same today. I ran about 2.5 gallons of water before paint.


----------



## jayweitekamp

Jswills76 said:


> Brushless makita circular saw came today. I'll put it to test tomorrow


Got mine a few weeks ago. Game Changer compared to the non brushless version I had before. Got it with two 5amps. Still makes me say a few choice cuss words when I spend more on batteries than I do on a tool


----------



## tjbnwi

duburban said:


> Thanks, So much for trying to stay away from solvents!
> 
> 
> Tom, My Sherwin Williams will only sell me Kem Aqua + in 5 gal pots, is that how you buy it?
> 
> The per gallon price for the surfacer and topcoat was about 28 and 35 per.


I've bought it in 55 gallons drums once--3 of them.

I lucky to be about 8 miles south of one of two SWP stores in the Chicagoland area that are certified by SW to pour off and relabel gallons. I can get a gallon of a finish I don't have. Most times I end up with 5's of MRE. 

The price you are paying is a really good price. I now around $42.50 a gallon.

Tom


----------



## Spencer

mnld said:


> I've run graco sprayers for over 12 years. Still have my first 395, never even been repacked. I've never stored them with anything other than water. Sat with paint in them many times over night. Not the best, but I hate to change from water to solvent and back. Mineral spirits followed by latex is deadly. If I store a sprayer with mineral spirits I always run water through it before anything else.





duburban said:


> nice run on your sprayer, that thing has paid for itself probably 100 times.
> 
> I did the same today. I ran about 2.5 gallons of water before paint.


I think it depends on how much you're using it as to how long it should set with water in it. Its been months since I used mine. I'm glad that it has spirits in it. Another reason I use mineral spirits is because it freezes at a much lower temp. I don't want to forget that my pump is filled with water and turn it into an ice brick ruining it.

Of course it is assumed that you know to thoroughly flush the spirits by running warm water through it. Spirits and latex is definitely a mess.


----------



## RangoWA

Got this at Costco yesterday. I don't see it on the Little Giant Ladder's website so wonder if they made it for Costco exclusively? I don't see it sold anywhere else. Pretty good mark down. It's got the paint/utility tray. I fiddled with it yesterday, looks like a keeper!


----------



## kawasaki guy

I bought a new pair of gloves and a new Irwin bit set while I was at lumber yard today. Guess I did not do too badly.

Might be buying another new trimmer this weekend though.

Already bought a new hedge trimmer, and a TON of new hand tools (Shovels, rakes, spades, green barrels, etc) too this year. Should have my picture thread put back up.. Lots of new stuff to see..


----------



## kawasaki guy

RangoWA said:


> Got this at Costco yesterday. I don't see it on the Little Giant Ladder's website so wonder if they made it for Costco exclusively? I don't see it sold anywhere else. Pretty good mark down. It's got the paint/utility tray. I fiddled with it yesterday, looks like a keeper!


I bought one of those Werner podium ladders at Lowes back in December. Also bought one of the camo A frame ones.

I love them!


----------



## RiverBG

Bit the bullet and got a cutting board, couldn't justify the extra Hundo for a rubi.


----------



## overanalyze

Needed a good, reliable, basic meter...supply house rep said guys like this one.


----------



## charimon

Craigs list buy of the day
a 78" and a 72" Stabila 187's both with cases one of them the multi level jammer case 
$20 each


----------



## Youngin'

I've been using the tajima G-saw for a while now, mostly just cutting shims but it's pretty cool and I wish I had more opportunities to use it. 

What is everybody's favourite folding saw?


----------



## tjbnwi

Youngin' said:


> I've been using the tajima G-saw for a while now, mostly just cutting shims but it's pretty cool and I wish I had more opportunities to use it.
> 
> What is everybody's favourite folding saw?


I use the G-saw with the PVC cutting blade in it for everything. Better smoother cut than the stock blade.

Tom


----------



## Mdwest

I just picked up the Milwaukee fuel 7 1/4 circular saw and have a question for the guys that own them.
My old cordless m18 had the brake engage immediately after releasing the trigger but the fuel spins a few seconds after it shuts off before the brake engages. Is that normal?


----------



## Calidecks

Mdwest said:


> I just picked up the Milwaukee fuel 7 1/4 circular saw and have a question for the guys that own them.
> My old cordless m18 had the brake engage immediately after releasing the trigger but the fuel spins a few seconds after it shuts off before the brake engages. Is that normal?


Yes I have the older m18 cordless as well as the new fuel cordless. They are a little different in that aspect. The new one seems to continue longer. However to me this is an advantage. Some times I like to pump the trigger.
You do have to stay conscious of this obviously for saftey reasons. As a company owner I'm not bound by osha Regs as to when it comes to the guard pinned back. So when I'm working alone it's just another level of awareness to have. 

I remember back in the day the (not sure if they still do) Makita hypoid saws had brakes. I hated it. I liked the skilsaw wormdrive much better because there are certain instances I like to pump the trigger.


----------



## Calidecks

It's a bad ass little saw isn't it?


----------



## kixnbux

overanalyze said:


> Needed a good, reliable, basic meter...supply house rep said guys like this one.



Not a bad meter. That's what I use. Has been plenty accurate for what I need it for in remodeling.


----------



## Mdwest

Californiadecks said:


> It's a bad ass little saw isn't it?


Yes it is! I'd say double the power of may old M18 and my batteries last longer. I'm not sure I'll ever use the rafter hook but it's nice to have incase I ever need it. Now I need to invest in the new 9 batteries they have coming.

I just asked because all my old saws had an instantaneous brake once the trigger was let go.


----------



## kyle_dmr

Californiadecks said:


> It's a bad ass little saw isn't it?



Hence why I own 5...


----------



## Calidecks

Fyi. Milwaukee has two different m18 impacts. One is model 2656
which has 2750rpm.

The other is model 2750 which has 2800 rpm which also has three speeds


----------



## CanningCustom

Californiadecks said:


> Yes I have the older m18 cordless as well as the new fuel cordless. They are a little different in that aspect. The new one seems to continue longer. However to me this is an advantage. Some times I like to pump the trigger.
> You do have to stay conscious of this obviously for saftey reasons. As a company owner I'm not bound by osha Regs as to when it comes to the guard pinned back. So when I'm working alone it's just another level of awareness to have.
> 
> I remember back in the day the (not sure if they still do) Makita hypoid saws had brakes. I hated it. I liked the skilsaw wormdrive much better because there are certain instances I like to pump the trigger.


No brake on the mag hypoid. I know what you mean pumping the trigger I do it some times as well. Just those important cut's that you aren't sure if your morning coffees are kicked in enough to stay to course lol


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Scored me a $450 lowes gift card yesterday for $300, had to invest it right away of course....


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Youngin' said:


> I've been using the tajima G-saw for a while now, mostly just cutting shims but it's pretty cool and I wish I had more opportunities to use it.
> 
> What is everybody's favourite folding saw?


 I really like the Silky Gomboy saws. Only because the blade seems to be a bit stiffer and dosen't want to snap as much. I have some coming from Japan soon.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

CanningCustom said:


> I know what you mean pumping the trigger I do it some times as well.


Some of you guys are just pump happy:whistling
CC did you see this stuff coming out soon???


----------



## CanningCustom

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Some of you guys are just pump happy:whistling
> CC did you see this stuff coming out soon???


I did there I supposed to be a gasless framer as well but no pics yet.


----------



## jetdawg

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I really like the Silky Gomboy saws. Only because the blade seems to be a bit stiffer and dosen't want to snap as much. I have some coming from Japan soon.


The black tajima blade is stiffer and thicker than the stock blade it comes with.


----------



## Youngin'

I'll have to try some other blades out. For cutting shims a bit of flexibility is helpful though.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

jetdawg said:


> The black tajima blade is stiffer and thicker than the stock blade it comes with.


OK JetDawg vendor, I have used these saws for over 30 years. How about you?? Ever use one or do you just sell them??? 
Tajima has one saw that comes in 2 sizes. They in fact copied the Silky Gomboy. 
The silky saw has about 27 different saw folding saws.
http://www.silkysaws.com/Silky_Saws/Folding-Straight_2

As you get lost in that webpage flip back to the Tajima saw page,,oh here it is
http://www.tajimatool.com/products/saws/contractor/view.php?page=all
It's a quick look.


----------



## jetdawg

Youngin' said:


> I'll have to try some other blades out. For cutting shims a bit of flexibility is helpful though.


That is true.



Dirtywhiteboy said:


> OK JetDawg vendor, I have used these saws for over 30 years. How about you?? Ever use one or do you just sell them???
> Tajima has one saw that comes in 2 sizes. They in fact copied the Silky Gomboy.
> The silky saw has about 27 different saw folding saws.
> http://www.silkysaws.com/Silky_Saws/Folding-Straight_2
> 
> As you get lost in that webpage flip back to the Tajima saw page,,oh here it is
> http://www.tajimatool.com/products/saws/contractor/view.php?page=all
> It's a quick look.


Congratulations but what does that have to do with my post stating that Tajima makes a thicker blade? You seem pretty upset for no reason.


----------



## aptpupil

Anyone want to recommend a hardware nailer?


----------



## Calidecks

I own the Hitachi. It's ok but not 100% impressed with it. It can be a little finicky when trying to get a nail in a tight spot and the gun is a little tilted. I know you asked for a recommendation, but it's something to think about when deciding.


----------



## CanningCustom

I have Bostitch strapshot and Hitachi. I use the strapshot way more. Hitachi is only used for Truss hangers or anything with a good amount of room


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

aptpupil said:


> Anyone want to recommend a hardware nailer?


I have the Bostitch strapshot too because Max stopped making nails for their gun they discontinued.:sad:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

jetdawg said:


> The black tajima blade is stiffer and thicker than the stock blade it comes with.


I'm sorry,,,It's just I have snapped so many Tajima blades I think it's a waste to buy one. My saw flexes fine for cutting shims.:whistling


----------



## aptpupil

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I have the Bostitch strapshot too because Max stopped making nails for their gun they discontinued.:sad:


Worth it to get the 250? Seems like most of the time it's either 1.5"nails or the 16d.


----------



## Inner10

I'm only 2 days in using my cordless portaband, love it beyond belief.


----------



## Unger.const

Well I'm not sure what happened Mrs president. .....I was walking buy it and my hands grabbed the box and took it to check out.......I'm sure it's just an isolated incident and might not happen again......maybe....


----------



## Unger.const

OR.....

It just fell into my shopping cart......and I panicked so I bought it..

Not sure which story I'll go with.


----------



## Mort

I'm trying to go my entire life without owning a pocket hole jig. So far I've succeeded.

I understand them for pros, but I'm just a woodworking hobbyist.


----------



## Leo G

It'll change your life....do it.

Unless you are a strict traditionalist, then don't.

It's a great tool.


----------



## kixnbux

Leo G said:


> It'll change your life....do it.
> 
> Unless you are a strict traditionalist, then don't.
> 
> It's a great tool.



Love my Foreman. You'll find yourself using it for all kinds of repairs, shelving, you name it


----------



## Leo G

Yup, I have the pneumatic Foreman. I use it for a lot more than I expected. Much quicker then the hand unit. Although the hand unit can do more because of it's size.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

I wondered into a precision instrument store today. 

Went on a Mitutoyo bender. 

Also picked up two Kennedy machinist boxes filled to the gills with old Lufkin, Starrett, B &S, ideal, etc.

Hit it big at an estate sale too, couple dozen Cincinnati tool clamps, disston lathe tools, machine lamps...

Junk drunk.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

overanalyze said:


> A little NAINA love from the UK.


:blink: hey a guy across the street got one of those too:blink:


----------



## kyle_dmr

Little guy. 
In comparison a diesel gen set behind it in the back of my truck.


----------



## krislemon

Got a big job on the go? That is quite a bit of air.


----------



## CanningCustom

krislemon said:


> Got a big job on the go? That is quite a bit of air.


He has 10 -11guys. So 10 coil nailers just banging away need's a lot of air


----------



## krislemon

Just abig crew on one job. Must be a condo style gig. Seems like thats all we have going on around here.


----------



## kyle_dmr

To compare against the usual air supply.









Does actually a little less cfm but will operate a higher rank pressure. Should hopefully work out well. Run a diesel generator for power so this little guy can run on it. Barely that is. No more buying gas, and better yet not blowing up 9hp Honda Motors yearly.


----------



## madmax718

looked bigger in the first pic. Lol.


----------



## RangoWA

OK, before y'all throw me off the thread, these ratchets from Harbor Freight are cheap but get rave reviews. On a motorcycle site I'm on a lot of mechanic guys, some doing it for a living, really like these composite wrenches. They're non metallic, made of a composite of what, I don't know. But some guys have top of the line stuff from Snap on, MAC, etc. and mostly use these now after torture testing them. 

72 tooth ratchet mechanism, non conductive and doesn't transfer the cold or heat. I got the 3/8" drive yesterday and the 1/4" a few days ago and will likely pick up the 1/2" soon.


----------



## Youngin'

I got the jigsaw in mail today. I put the coping foot on it. Now to practice...


----------



## Youngin'

Not a tool but they go on one. I got them in the mail today. I've never used Bosch blades before. Any feedback on how well they work?


----------



## Calidecks

Youngin' said:


> Not a tool but they go on one. I got them in the mail today. I've never used Bosch blades before. Any feedback on how well they work?


I really like the 144D. I've found the best blades are festool. Surprisingly they aren't much more money either. Composite which I cut a lot of, is hard on any blade. You can't go wrong with the Bosch blades. I just think the festool blades are a tad better.


----------



## Calidecks

Californiadecks said:


> I really like the 144D. I've found the best blades are festool. Surprisingly they aren't much more money either. Composite which I cut a lot of, is hard on any blade. You can't go wrong with the Bosch blades. I just think the festool blades are a tad better.


never mind this. The picture didn't load and I thought you were talking about jigsaw blades.


----------



## Calidecks

Youngin' said:


> Not a tool but they go on one. I got them in the mail today. I've never used Bosch blades before. Any feedback on how well they work?


How do you like that 18v 7-1/4 fuel saw?


----------



## kyle_dmr

Bosch framing blade? Use it to cut concrete or something. End its life quick. Diablo blades or dewalt construction with the yellow coating on the teeth. About the only thing we find holds up.


----------



## Youngin'

I didn't even think of festool blades for the jigsaw. I'll have to check those out.

I used the saw for the first time today. I cut up some formwork for a small AC pad. It's definitely a different animal. I really like it. It pushed through some tough rip cuts easily. I'll have to play around with it more. 

I sure love that sound when it starts up though.


----------



## Youngin'

kyle_dmr said:


> Bosch framing blade? Use it to cut concrete or something. End its life quick. Diablo blades or dewalt construction with the yellow coating on the teeth. About the only thing we find holds up.


That bad eh? That's ok, they were free.


----------



## Unger.const

48" artillery tools wrecker bar. With a deck wrecker attachment too.

Now what can I practice on.......


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Youngin' said:


> Not a tool but they go on one. I got them in the mail today. I've never used Bosch blades before. Any feedback on how well they work?


I find it as good as the others. No worse than the dewalt, that blade is a POS. I like the Tenryus the most.


----------



## CanningCustom

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I find it as good as the others. No worse than the dewalt, that blade is a POS. I like the Tenryus the most.


I don't think I have ever seen a Tenryu up here. I am a little different than Kyle. I find diablo and Black makita blade's to hold up the best. I am pretty sure Tenryu makes the black makita blade. Could be a vicious rumor lol.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

CanningCustom said:


> I don't think I have ever seen a Tenryu up here. I am a little different than Kyle. I find diablo and Black makita blade's to hold up the best. I am pretty sure Tenryu makes the black makita blade. Could be a vicious rumor lol.


I've had that rumor confirmed by my local Makita rep.:thumbsup:


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Unger.const said:


> I would just hate to be working on job turn around and see some dude bending over to pick something up and my first thought would be "how did a goat get on the jobsite?"......oh wait that's not a goat.
> 
> I also don't like guys who can't keep the back of their pants up on a job either.
> 
> So you want to show up to a job to stand out and prove something other then your skills? Then really impress me and show up in a prom dress and do the work.
> 
> I get it your proud of your heritage but frankly the customer doesn't care about your family and pride. Show up to do the job and quit forcing everyone to be in awe of your circumstances. The next thing you know people will be crying that someone won't bake you a cake for your group event for a special day. And the baker will be amazed why they are being sued for not wanting to watch a guy in a skirt climb a ladder because he thinks he is cool.
> 
> End rant......


Stop holding back and tell us how you really feel :laughing:


----------



## Youngin'

Can't say I've ever actually seen anyone wearing a kilt on site. Last time I saw a kilt was at the Highland Games.


----------



## country_huck

Youngin' said:


> Can't say I've ever actually seen anyone wearing a kilt on site. Last time I saw a kilt was at the Highland Games.



I read an article in JLC many years ago, about a guy that wore a kilt and swore how much better it was on those hit days and how much more movement he had. Article ended with the whole crew wearing them and the company using it as a marketing deal. 

I think they did say they wore spandex shorts under it. Lol


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

country_huck said:


> I read an article in JLC many years ago, about a guy that wore a kilt and swore how much better it was on those hit days and how much more movement he had. Article ended with the whole crew wearing them and the company using it as a marketing deal.
> 
> I think they did say they wore spandex shorts under it. Lol


I just canned my post I had going because I didn't want to be in a fight with a narrow minded person.:no:
I have seen some big guys in lava lavas and on the job site too and NO body says anything to them.:no:


----------



## Unger.const

I'll admit I'm narrow minded if you'll admit my waist is anything but narrow.


----------



## Doctor Handyman

http://pamfast.com/index.php/products/adhesives/pamtite/

Excellent hot glue gun. I use it for carpet tack strips on concrete and transition moldings


----------



## Leo G

Unger.const said:


> I'll admit I'm narrow minded if you'll admit my waist is anything but narrow.


I admit your waist is anything but narrow.:whistling


----------



## Agility

I bought a house and now I need more tools! I'll be racing home to see what's been delivered for the next few days.


----------



## brhokel606

Fell off wagon bigtime today! Looking at a really nice welder cart from Northern Tool too!

Can't wait til this weekend to get 220 line ran!


----------



## Leo G

Does buying parts for my washing machine count?



No?

Sorry for disturbing you.


----------



## Leo G

Does buying parts for my washing machine count?



No?

Sorry for disturbing you.


----------



## Robie

Leo G said:


> Does buying parts for my washing machine count?
> 
> 
> 
> No?
> 
> Sorry for disturbing you.


Did the washboard wear out?


----------



## totes

I finally got a 21g. Its so great to have a happy medium between 18 and 23. Shot 2-300 2" pins yesterday, thumbs ups! :thumbup:


----------



## Metro M & L

21 gaauge? Weird. 

Last week I was installing with my 12 gauge. The trim was a little beat up and it wouldnt stick to the wall but it sure was fun to pull the trigger.

The painter can touch it up.







totes said:


> I finally got a 21g. Its so great to have a happy medium between 18 and 23. Shot 2-300 2" pins yesterday, thumbs ups! :thumbup:


----------



## Leo G

Robie said:


> Did the washboard wear out?


I'm not that mean to my wife. I have a nice new one. It even has a wringer attachment on it.










Only the best for my wife.


----------



## Robie

Leo G said:


> I'm not that mean to my wife. I have a nice new one. It even has a wringer attachment on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only the best for my wife.


One lucky woman.....


----------



## rrk

Robie said:


> Did the washboard wear out?


I thought he used a rock by the river?


----------



## Robie

rrk said:


> I thought he used a rock by the river?


That was when he was a struggling woodworker.


----------



## Tom M

I have never seen one of those washing machines before last summer and the one the lady had was like new. She was 97


----------



## rrk

Robie said:


> That was when he was a struggling woodworker.


His wife is one lucky Gal :whistling


----------



## Robie

Tom M said:


> I have never seen one of those washing machines before last summer and the one the lady had was like new. She was 97


We had one in our dark, moist basement when I was around 3-4 in Maine. It was cool to play with as it had knobs and levers and such.
Circa....'1958-'59.


----------



## Unger.const

All this talk about a silly glue gun.......will my life change any?


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Leo G said:


> I'm not that mean to my wife. I have a nice new one. It even has a wringer attachment on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only the best for my wife.


Mrs. Leo G is a babe there – hubba – hubba !


----------



## Leo G

Tom M said:


> I have never seen one of those washing machines before last summer and the one the lady had was like new. She was 97


My grandmother had one. When we played in the basement at her house we would push it around because it had wheels.


----------



## Inner10

My father had a few ringer washers over the years, my grandmother thought they worked better than any washer on the planet and used one until she died.

I bought a 5th sds drill today.


----------



## Tom M

How did those things work? Just swish around the same water....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BsDkGNxWOA

Got it


----------



## Justin Huisenga

Unger.const said:


> All this talk about a silly glue gun.......will my life change any?


Hot glue is handy. The Pamtite gun is one of the nicer ones on the market and the glue is pretty tenacious. My most common uses are as a quick grab while construction adhesive dries when installing millwork, gluing on a back spline on crown splices, knocking together a quick and dirty jig or fixture, gluing on hard to nail small pieces of trim , or gluing in small reinforcement blocks behind the miter on preassembled crown. 

I keep a Pamtite and a HiPur gun in the van.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Just don't google tite Pam


----------



## Tom M

I bought a beach wagon thing that folds up, does that count? Its got big wheels and says it can handle 150 lbs. Maybe it can double as a tool cart.


----------



## Leo G

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Just don't google tite Pam


I just did and the 1st listing is to the glue gun


So disappointed.:whistling


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

I ordered the Pam from Amazon a few days ago. I think you guys are nuts. This isn’t going to hold anything.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Actually the real order came in on Wednesday. Pam gun – couple packs of glue – Grex ¼” stapler – Tajima dye box and a bottle of dye.


----------



## tjbnwi

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Actually the real order came in on Wednesday. Pam gun – couple packs of glue – Grex ¼” stapler – Tajima dye box and a bottle of dye.


I was looking at that Grex stapler, let me know how it works. I need to replace my old Senco.

Tom


----------



## RangoWA

DaVinciRemodel said:


> I ordered the Pam from Amazon a few days ago. I think you guys are nuts. This isn’t going to hold anything.


True, but it's great for lubing door hinges, garage door wheels, motorcycle chains, etc.


----------



## Unger.const

Tom M said:


> I bought a beach wagon thing that folds up, does that count? Its got big wheels and says it can handle 150 lbs. Maybe it can double as a tool cart.


Haha I just bought one of those too yesterday. Had one with smaller wheels it was pretty handy to drag things around a house to work on the back. But the bigger wheels do make it off road better.


----------



## Tom M

@unger.const
I got this one
http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/product/index.jsp?productId=23203456

Play hookie and went to a dog beach today  I tried it out and was glad I had it. Could have been better in the sand but.....made the .25-.5 mile trek from the car much easier. I think tools in a yard no sweat.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

tjbnwi said:


> I was looking at that Grex stapler, let me know how it works. I need to replace my old Senco.
> 
> Tom


The only thing I use it for is backs on cabinets. I was considering the smaller gauge wider crown staplers until I thought about the $200 of 18 gauge stapes I already had…. So….

I don’t have a cabinet project until October so I went out and shot 30 to 40 ¾” staples – like butter. It doesn’t have all the bells and whistles – it’s pretty plane Jane, but it did what I expected.

My old Bostitch started shooting 2 – 3 - 4 staples at a time – blows out the magazine occasionally (that will wake you up) and sounds like it farts every shot. 

Another Bostitch was like $110 and I thought for $25 more I’d give it a try. It’s the 9032. So far so good.


----------



## Youngin'

DaVinciRemodel said:


> My old Bostitch started shooting 2 – 3 - 4 staples at a time – blows out the magazine occasionally (that will wake you up) and *sounds like it farts every shot.*


Ours does that too. Drives me nuts. It's not even that old either.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker




----------



## Youngin'

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> View attachment 210713


Good choice!


----------



## Calidecks

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> View attachment 210713


I'm pretty sure you're going to like that saw.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

Me too. I'm impressed how quiet it is. Do you keep a corded on the truck anymore?


----------



## Calidecks

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Me too. I'm impressed how quiet it is. Do you keep a corded on the truck anymore?


I do, just because. I can't even tell you why, I haven't used it in months. But it's my nuclear option. :laughing:


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

Californiadecks said:


> I do, just because. I can't even tell you why, I haven't used it in months. But it's my nuclear option. :laughing:



Cause old habits die hard. We always have a table saw and track saw which would handle the rips.

I can see us pulling the corded pretty soon.


----------



## Unger.const

Tom M said:


> @unger.const
> I got this one
> http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/product/index.jsp?productId=23203456
> 
> Play hookie and went to a dog beach today  I tried it out and was glad I had it. Could have been better in the sand but.....made the .25-.5 mile trek from the car much easier. I think tools in a yard no sweat.


Yep same one.


----------



## Unger.const

There is a 50 vendor sale at the hardware store tomorrow. ......think I can stay away


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Cause old habits die hard.


I keep the sticker on my van


----------



## Framer87

Californiadecks said:


> I'm pretty sure you're going to like that saw.


Ours actually started acting up today, if you pull the trigger it only runs a 1/4 of the rpm and slowly dies to nothing. Pull the trigger twice in a row quickly it works fine. Will have to check into it more tomorrow and see what's up. Haven't had it that long yet. May have been the heat, it was 32 C and bright today. Just wondering if anyone else experienced that before?


----------



## Calidecks

Framer87 said:


> Ours actually started acting up today, if you pull the trigger it only runs a 1/4 of the rpm and slowly dies to nothing. Pull the trigger twice in a row quickly it works fine. Will have to check into it more tomorrow and see what's up. Haven't had it that long yet. May have been the heat, it was 32 C and bright today. Just wondering if anyone else experienced that before?


Yes, but it was on the 18v blower. Same thing, hit the trigger once, nothing or very slow, than stop, hit the trigger again, it works. I'm fortunate enough to have an actual Milwaukee company service center here in Anaheim, they are awesome with their customer service and turn around time. Just for the record I've c not had the issue with the saw, but it sounds to me like it's something to do with the electronics that's common in different tools.


----------



## Lettusbee

I've had that issue with the blower as well, and wonder if that's why they were all clearanced out several months ago. I haven't seen any for sale since then at HD.


----------



## Youngin'

Check milwaukeetool.ca and under service see if there is a place nearby that take a look at it for you. Hopefully they can replace it under warranty.


----------



## Unger.const

Got out of the vendor sale with only one shopping cart full.........wheeew that was close!


----------



## Leo G

Looks to me like they had your number.


----------



## Youngin'

Only in this thread would "only one shopping cart full" be considered mild. :laughing:


----------



## Calidecks

Unger.const said:


> Got out of the vendor sale with only one shopping cart full.........wheeew that was close!


Damn it!


----------



## Unger.const

Leo G said:


> Looks to me like they had your number.


They didn't even need my number. Lol

Those fans work pretty cool. Light and long lasting. 

Got the m18 fuel hammer drill and two 4.0 Batts for 159.

And the m12 fuel hackzall with two 4.0 bats for 129.


----------



## CanningCustom

Hmmm ignore my avatar :whistling:


----------



## D.S.I.

Anybody see the link system coming up from Milwaukee? Kinda neat, documents usage, set a user to gain some accountability. Eventually you can preset speed and torque setting modes for tools, much like multiple driver car seat settings. Kinda out there, but interesting.


----------



## Framer87

Picked up mag 77 just to see what all this work drive hype is all about. The sidewinder is brand new from skilsaw and looks very promising as its at least as sturdy as any other saw I've had. They claim it to be equivalent to the worm drive in reliability. Always ran dewalt sidewinders but when they quit building the dw368 the've gone to crap and you just don't get the life out of them anymore.


----------



## JR Shepstone

Framer87 said:


> Picked up mag 77 just to see what all this work drive hype is all about. The sidewinder is brand new from skilsaw and looks very promising as its at least as sturdy as any other saw I've had. They claim it to be equivalent to the worm drive in reliability. Always ran dewalt sidewinders but when they quit building the dw368 the've gone to crap and you just don't get the life out of them anymore.


You're a framer and never used a worm drive?? 

I've seen those Skil sidewinders and they seem pretty well built. I haven't picked it up, but it looks sturdy on first glance.


----------



## illbuildit.dd

superseal said:


> So today was a light day for tools...thankfully cause I'm going broke :laughing:
> 
> A new caulk gun...Albion #B26 Super smooth action and nice addition to my collection of Albions.
> 
> I did buy some additional equipment for one of my compressors too I suppose...ball valve, 3 way splitter , a new filter and of course those Milton fittings.


I love those caulk guns. And those compressors have lasted me the longest of any. And I put em through hell. I always wondered if its because they use oil. 

Got a new bocsh jigsaw yesterday. I LOVE IT. Best I've ever had


----------



## aptpupil

Nice caulk gun but no tip cutter is annoying.


----------



## madmax718

oil compressors do last longer, IMHO, and they are quieter. Never trust anything that says "sealed for life". 

BTW, HD is having a bosch accessory blowout. 18 Tooth 7 1/4 blades for 6 bucks. Somehow I blew 300 bucks.


----------



## superseal

Which are? I got an old set of craftsman that have treated me well. 

I am looking to upgrade them if possible.


----------



## Johnny_5

superseal said:


> Which are? I got an old set of craftsman that have treated me well.
> 
> I am looking to upgrade them if possible.


Vix bits made by S.E. Vick Tool Co.


----------



## Leo G

My supplier can't get them anymore. He says they don't even answer the phone now.


----------



## BBuild

My new LXT light showed up today


----------



## aptpupil

Let's see it in action


----------



## jetdawg

Leo G said:


> My supplier can't get them anymore. He says they don't even answer the phone now.


No problems here.


----------



## asevereid

I slipped... Mainly just because I miss going to the tool store. 
Picked up a few Wera bits, a right angle drill attachment, and a couple 2" clamps.


----------



## csv

Bought the Dewalt brushless 20v compact drill and impact today. My 18v still work very well but batteries are getting weak. I have got good life out of my 18v system, oldest battery that still holds a charge is dated 2007, hope the 20v does as well.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Product update - just FYI. On July 31st I posted a purchase of a Tajima dye box with black die. This was specifically purchased for a concrete cutting job we had coming-up where we had several kerf cuts to make in a concrete pad with a wet saw. I was hoping the dye would hold-up to the water provided by the wet saw.

It does not! In fact the regular Tajima chalk held-up better. Not enough to get the job done but better than the dye.


----------



## Lettusbee

I usually go over the chalk line with a clear lacquer. .


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Lettusbee said:


> I usually go over the chalk line with a clear lacquer. .


:thumbsup:  I was hoping the "dye" would eliminate the need - silly me.


----------



## illbuildit.dd

Can't get the pic to load but I just picked up a craftsman router from 1977 like new still in the case with a light in the cutting area at a barn sale. Was way too cool to pass up. Now to go make some wood


----------



## JPConst1005

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Product update - just FYI. On July 31st I posted a purchase of a Tajima dye box with black die. This was specifically purchased for a concrete cutting job we had coming-up where we had several kerf cuts to make in a concrete pad with a wet saw. I was hoping the dye would hold-up to the water provided by the wet saw.
> 
> It does not! In fact the regular Tajima chalk held-up better. Not enough to get the job done but better than the dye.


I use red chalk and spray with clear lacquer. And heavy duty hair spray will work in a pinch! :laughing:


----------



## TempestV

I just bought a honda 5000 watt generator and an emglo gas wheelbarrow compressor off craigslist from a framer that decided he wasn't working on any more jobs without site power. I mostly just wanted the generator. The compressor is beat to hell, and I already have a gas compressor that I barely use, but the price was good. $325 for both.


----------



## superseal

Honda gen's are the best - they run forever...nice purchase!


----------



## jetdawg

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Product update - just FYI. On July 31st I posted a purchase of a Tajima dye box with black die. This was specifically purchased for a concrete cutting job we had coming-up where we had several kerf cuts to make in a concrete pad with a wet saw. I was hoping the dye would hold-up to the water provided by the wet saw.
> 
> It does not! In fact the regular Tajima chalk held-up better. Not enough to get the job done but better than the dye.


Try "blackline" chalk, waterproof no need to lacquer.


----------



## Framer87

jetdawg said:


> Try "blackline" chalk, waterproof no need to lacquer.


Was just about to mention that. IMO tajima, Erwin, and most other chalk is junk.


----------



## m1911

tjbnwi said:


> Start with Saphire 24 or 36, work your way up to B2 or Granat 180.
> 
> A 10x12 room should take about 1.5 hours.
> 
> Tom


so take a 2 hour lunch, and when you get back, the drywall guy should be done...:laughing:


----------



## TempestV

overanalyze said:


> Quick impulse buy...


I have a different brand of the same item. It will explode if you try spinning it with an impact driver (the one I have now is the second one I have owned, guess why). As far as I know, the dewalt is the only one on the market that is impact driver rated. Good choice.


----------



## David7586

tjbnwi said:


> Start with Saphire 24 or 36, work your way up to B2 or Granat 180.
> 
> 
> 
> A 10x12 room should take about 1.5 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> Tom



What mode do you use your planex on for popcorn removal? I thought it was counter intuitive at first, but I found dust collection was best when only center suction was on; however, the only caveat was that I had to support the planex's weight for an extended amount of time. (Thinking about the harness now) With side suction enabled (it vacuums itself to the ceiling) I found that popcorn removal was too much for that mode even with higher grits (80). I spent a while playing with the suction settings too and I was using the 36 AC. 

I remember you posting a tip to keep the mode toggle engaged in the middle. Did you find this works best? Thank you for sharing your insight. 

David


----------



## aptpupil

Popcorn removal with planex? Got a video. Seems like a new tool when the old one works just fine. Scraping a wet ceiling takes just as long even with cleanup.


----------



## David7586

Well for me at least the jury is still out. So far, I 've only had planex experience with a basement remodel of about 800 sq ft with planex and wet scraping about 50/50. I found wet scraping to be much cleaner with comparable times but I'm keeping an open mind about the planex seeing as it could have been my technique. 

I'm all about trying a new method in the hopes of finding an easier way for me. sometimes it's hard though because you can't always use a job as your guinea pig 

That's why this forum is such a great resource and I can save myself potential frustration. This specific thread has been a money pit for new tools though...


----------



## tjbnwi

aptpupil said:


> Popcorn removal with planex? Got a video. Seems like a new tool when the old one works just fine. Scraping a wet ceiling takes just as long even with cleanup.


I have not shot a video with the Planex removing popcorn. I believe there are a few on YouTube.

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi

David7586 said:


> What mode do you use your planex on for popcorn removal? I thought it was counter intuitive at first, but I found dust collection was best when only center suction was on; however, the only caveat was that I had to support the planex's weight for an extended amount of time. (Thinking about the harness now) With side suction enabled (it vacuums itself to the ceiling) I found that popcorn removal was too much for that mode even with higher grits (80). I spent a while playing with the suction settings too and I was using the 36 AC.
> 
> I remember you posting a tip to keep the mode toggle engaged in the middle. Did you find this works best? Thank you for sharing your insight.
> 
> David


Most times I have mine set mid way. Don't know why there is not a detent for it on the Planex.

The harness has a larger learning curve than the Planex.

Speed 6, Vacuum set 100% when I use the Saphire, speed and vacuum settings come down when I get to the finer grits.

Tom


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

tjbnwi said:


> I have not shot a video with the Planex removing popcorn. I believe there are a few on YouTube.
> 
> 
> 
> Tom



I believe Saskataper has some videos on it on YouTube.


----------



## Spencer

Got a grex 22 gauge stapler. 

Tried it out stitching up some crown.


----------



## Tylerwalker32

Spencer said:


> Got a grex 22 gauge stapler.
> 
> Tried it out stitching up some crown.



How'd it work? I'm interested in that if if works good


----------



## Tylerwalker32

I jumped off hard with this guy. Cannot wait to start using it.


----------



## brhokel606

Does this count? Bought it for a welding cart, currently modifying folding shelf by welding angle iron and tube steel so it can support the 105 lbs Welder. Making a cord rack welded to the shelf to hold ground wire and + wire. Most welds done, sanding right now for new Paint job to match cart.

Usually not a fan of HF, but the reviews are great and I gotta say that it is heavy duty and very impressed with it. Cart holds clamps, basically all welding accessories and I have to figure out how to make doors for bottom. Wanna put welding helmets and masks down below and have them covered. No spiders in my helmet if I can prevent it. 

Might have to make a second shelf for a new MIG welder that's on the radar!!!


----------



## Calidecks

brhokel606 said:


> Does this count? Bought it for a welding cart, currently modifying folding shelf by welding angle iron and tube steel so it can support the 105 lbs Welder. Making a cord rack welded to the shelf to hold ground wire and + wire. Most welds done, sanding right now for new Paint job to match cart.
> 
> Usually not a fan of HF, but the reviews are great and I gotta say that it is heavy duty and very impressed with it. Cart holds clamps, basically all welding accessories and I have to figure out how to make doors for bottom. Wanna put welding helmets and masks down below and have them covered. No spiders in my helmet if I can prevent it.
> 
> Might have to make a second shelf for a new MIG welder that's on the radar!!!


Oh hell yeah that counts. It means your as sick as the rest of us. :laughing:


----------



## brhokel606

I can not figure out why photos go in sideways sometimes! You click on pic and it's fine.....Aggggghhhhhh


----------



## m1911

brhokel606 said:


> I can not figure out why photos go in sideways sometimes! You click on pic and it's fine.....Aggggghhhhhh


I just turn my laptop sideways to view :laughing:


----------



## Calidecks

m1911 said:


> I just turn my laptop sideways to view :laughing:


That doesn't work with a tablet. :laughing:


----------



## m1911

Californiadecks said:


> That doesn't work with a tablet. :laughing:


sure it does - turn off auto rotate :whistling


----------



## Calidecks

m1911 said:


> sure it does - turn off auto rotate :whistling


I had no idea


----------



## Leo G

Read the manual...:whistling


----------



## m1911

Leo G said:


> Read the manual...:whistling


yeah, if you're a girl... :laughing:


----------



## TempestV

Or hold the tablet flat and rotate.


----------



## Leo G

m1911 said:


> yeah, if you're a girl... :laughing:


When all else fails....read the manual.


----------



## m1911

Leo G said:


> When all else fails....read the manual.


I thought when all else fails... go home and kick the dog... :laughing:


----------



## Leo G

That might work, but the screen is still gonna rotate...:laughing:


----------



## tjbnwi

Set the screen lock, even I can do that.

Tom


----------



## shanewreckd

What's a manual...? :turned:


----------



## Mort

Its a transmission with three pedals.


----------



## mnld

It's a Mexican that fixes transmissions.


----------



## m1911

mnld said:


> It's a Mexican that fixes transmissions.


I think that's Manuel...


----------



## mnld

m1911 said:


> I think that's Manuel...


Oh, sorry my spanglish isn't what it could be


----------



## Calidecks

Carbon fiber composite levels, not that I'm buying one but I thought it was interesting. 

http://www.dewalt.com/tools/hand-to....aspx&utm_campaign=8.27.15_Carbon+fiber+level


----------



## Lanya LaPunta

shanewreckd said:


> What's a manual...? :turned:


Manual Labor? Didn't he used to live around seven and a half miles south of town?


----------



## jct3

Californiadecks said:


> Carbon fiber composite levels, not that I'm buying one but I thought it was interesting.
> 
> http://www.dewalt.com/tools/hand-to....aspx&utm_campaign=8.27.15_Carbon+fiber+level


Okay, that's kinda cool.

Not sure I'd replace my Stabila with it, but it'd be fun to kick around.


----------



## TempestV

I need a new 4 foot level, I might need to check that out. The last dewalt levels I saw for sale were built like pry bar was one of the intended uses, and the weight and bulk reflected that. They were about twice the bulk and 3 times the weight of a compairable stabila.


----------



## Pako

TempestV said:


> I need a new 4 foot level, I might need to check that out. The last dewalt levels I saw for sale were built like pry bar was one of the intended uses, and the weight and bulk reflected that. They were about twice the bulk and 3 times the weight of a compairable stabila.


I had the perfect image in my head of someone using a dewalt level as a pry bar to move a rock with the rubber end cap and everything.

but on a serious note this is really interesting and I wonder what else they can do with carbon fiber, but I don't think id pay extra for a lightweight level since its not something you carry all day. you just carry it to where you work.


----------



## Spencer

This weeks haul.


----------



## StrongTower

Spencer said:


> This weeks haul.



Watch out Spencer, Dave Ramsey will warp your mind into thinking that you don't need every awesome tool.


----------



## Spencer

StrongTower said:


> Watch out Spencer, Dave Ramsey will warp your mind into thinking that you don't need every awesome tool.



Lol. Not even he could do that. 

I listen to him everyday. I've often thought about calling into his show for business advice but I already know what he would say... Working on a six month business emergency fund currently....so boring...


----------



## Lettusbee

Live like no one else, so you can live like no one else.


----------



## CarpenterSFO

Spencer said:


> Yes. Stay away from the paslode fuel cell guns. They had their day, much better options are available now.


The Dewalts are still very heavy compared to the Paslodes. If I had to buy another cordless gun right now, it would likely be a Paslode.


----------



## brhokel606

Spencer said:


> Lol. Not even he could do that.
> 
> I listen to him everyday. I've often thought about calling into his show for business advice but I already know what he would say... Working on a six month business emergency fund currently....so boring...


I agree, tools are so much more fun! I am saving for a MIG welder right now.....I think anyway. Hard to decide and save when walking through the tools isles! That Dewalt finsih nailer shoud be out soon, got money saved for that already.


----------



## Spencer

CarpenterSFO said:


> The Dewalts are still very heavy compared to the Paslodes. If I had to buy another cordless gun right now, it would likely be a Paslode.


Another reason I don't like the paslode is the issue of frozen fuel cells in the winter. I'd imagine you haven't had to deal with that much. :laughing:


----------



## EricBrancard

Spencer said:


> Another reason I don't like the paslode is the issue of frozen fuel cells in the winter. I'd imagine you haven't had to deal with that much. :laughing:


LI batteries don't like the cold much either.


----------



## m1911

EricBrancard said:


> LI batteries don't like the cold much either.


Neither do I. :laughing:


----------



## Leo G

Working with some UV coated plywood and I needed a glue that worked on it. I knew of Roo Glue but no one in the area sells it. So I found the equivalent which is TiteBond Melamine Glue. Since I was stuck at that point in my project until I got the glue I decided to take a ride to Woodcraft. Called the wife to see if she wanted to go for a ride and she said yes, to my surprise.

So we went there, I picked up my glue and a couple of 60 grit sanding sleeves and an arbor for my Dremel. Then I asked her if she minded if we went to Harbor Freight since it was only 12 minutes away. Again she said yes, (Who are you and what have you done with my wife?)

We went to HF and boy she did not like the smell of the store (the waxy oil that covers all the metal machines is what the smell is). She complained about it for a while and then she found some stuff she wanted (smell went away at that point LOL).

Myself, I picked up a pair of 12" Wood hand screw clamps for $11ea (Jorgenson knock offs), some screw bit assortments and some 7mil Nitrile gloves. I wanted a dead blow hammer but what they had was very uncomfortable. So I got a normal mallet that was very comfortable to use. My old mallet will go into the spray room to put lids back on gallon cans.


----------



## tjbnwi

I've tried the TB Melamine Glue on UV, it did not hold. Let me know how it works for you. 

I've gone to taping and sanding the finish, then glue and clamp.

Tom


----------



## AccurateCut

New drone to film projects

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=D9CPP8DBDlg


----------



## Leo G

tjbnwi said:


> I've tried the TB Melamine Glue on UV, it did not hold. Let me know how it works for you.
> 
> I've gone to taping and sanding the finish, then glue and clamp.
> 
> Tom


Depends on your definition of "holds".

I did a test with the UV coated plywood. I took 2 pcs of plywood and applied the glue to the wood core. For one of the test pcs I scuffed the UV coating, the other one I did not. I used squeeze clamps to put pressure on the test pcs.

I removed the clamps the next day and I wrenched on them. I was able to break both but it was pretty strong. Not wood on wood PVA strong. But strong enough to help the pocket screws do their thing.


----------



## RobertCDF

Picked up the Dewalt 20v miter saw. Someone returned it after using it for one project so H.D. sold it for $100 off. Haven't really used just cut a couple pieces of decking and liked it so far.


----------



## Spencer

RobertCDF said:


> Picked up the Dewalt 20v miter saw. Someone returned it after using it for one project so H.D. sold it for $100 off. Haven't really used just cut a couple pieces of decking and liked it so far.



You're a piece of crap...I paid full price.


----------



## Calidecks

Spencer said:


> You're a piece of crap...I paid full price.


He always seems to just walk into these deals. Doesn't happen to me.


----------



## hrdwrkr

i am constantly in need of a cordless saw..i just dont know which one to get


----------



## RobertCDF

Spencer said:


> RobertCDF said:
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up the Dewalt 20v miter saw. Someone returned it after using it for one project so H.D. sold it for $100 off. Haven't really used just cut a couple pieces of decking and liked it so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a piece of crap...I paid full price.
Click to expand...

Did you see when I bought all that milwaukee stuff? Paid 30 for the saw, 30 for the grinder, 30 for the omt, 25 for the blower... and then bought the double battery makita 7.25 saw for 58...


----------



## Youngin'

Piss off. Both of you. 

:laughing:


----------



## Framer87

You know It's all because of us paying top dollar for tools that they can give discounts to a select few, right??


----------



## TimelessQuality

I think Robert is really the tool dept manager at HD...


----------



## Youngin'

Framer87 said:


> You know It's all because of us paying top dollar for tools that they can give discounts to a select few, right??


That and we don't much in the way of discounts in Canada.


----------



## Framer87

TimelessQuality said:


> I think Robert is really the tool dept manager at HD...


Or he spends a lot of time there snitching all the cool stuff...


----------



## jaydee

Broke down a finally replace my Tapco pro-3

bought a pro-19 with nice legs..


.


----------



## Calidecks

I now have all the track I could ever need.


----------



## RCCIdaho

Got air?


----------



## Spencer

RCCIdaho said:


> Got air?


That is a thing of beauty right there. Very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## Donohue Const

The guy we ate building a shed for next asked me if I wanted to buy his old john deere 755 crawler loader 

I pretty much had to buy it for what he wanted 

Only $4750!!!!!!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Are they stupid quite too?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Bought this about 2 months ago.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Donohue Const said:


> The guy we ate building a shed for next asked me if I wanted to buy his old john deere 755 crawler loader
> 
> I pretty much had to buy it for what he wanted
> 
> Only $4750!!!!!!


You ate the guy? What's the matter with you? :laughing:


----------



## Donohue Const

DaVinciRemodel said:


> You ate the guy? What's the matter with you? :laughing:


Thanks for pointing that out , now I had a good laugh to end my day!


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell

FIL had a few 655b's nice loaders never seemed to have a problem with them. That thing looks pretty straight and decent tracks for the age. Looks like a pretty nice find.


----------



## RCCIdaho

BCConstruction said:


> Are they stupid quite too?


Yes sir, although this one is just a bit louder than I was expecting. It's probably because it's brand new. The one I framed with in Idaho was the same model, but had 8 years of daily use on it and was probably as quite as my Makita MAC2400 that I use for trim work.


----------



## Lettusbee

BCConstruction said:


> Bought this about 2 months ago.


What brand is that terminator looking plane?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Lettusbee said:


> What brand is that terminator looking plane?


Made by a company called Bridge city tools. They make some very nice stuff but normally only made to order. Always had my eye on their planes but one come up in my price range so jumped on it. Its a dual angle too. so no need for 2 planes.

it's a dangerous site to go on. https://www.bridgecitytools.com/


----------



## Agility

I finally gave up on Senco framing nailers. Hopefully this NR83A3 will hold up like I've heard the NR82s did. This is my first Hitachi gun. 

Feels pretty good so far. I probably should have gotten some nails, though. Not a whole lot I can do with it tonight, I guess.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker




----------



## Spencer

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> View attachment 222769


Must have got the last draw form the big remodel eh?


----------



## tjbnwi

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> View attachment 222769


Dad's gonna kill you.

Tom


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

Spencer said:


> Must have got the last draw form the big remodel eh?



Nope. We finished it though. Waiting till the final inspections happen (tomorrow to give him the final invoice) I don't new an excuse like that to buy more tools... 

We are actually working towards outfitting a second trailer.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

tjbnwi said:


> Dad's gonna kill you.
> 
> 
> 
> Tom



Hasn't yet. I assume Mom sent him the email's and he knows about the purchases... 

As long as we do good work and keep the money coming in, he seems to be fine with how I choose to spend it.


----------



## Spencer

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> We are actually working towards outfitting a second trailer.



Awesome. It's amazing how much money you can put inside a cargo trailer. Keep up the good work.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

I bought a used 8 amp paintshaver pro with two new sets of marine cutters (diamond tipped) for 200 bucks shipped. It didn't feel hot when I opened the case.:whistling:laughing:

I sent the pos metabo back.


----------



## Leo G

Leo G said:


> Just following the no pics it doesn't exist rule....
> 
> Wixey Digital Planer Readout.


Finally had some free time today and I installed the Digital display on my 15" Jet Planer

Inside the box









Took a bit to figure out how to get it mounted to my planer. Had to bend one of the mounting brackets and then drill a hole into a small area on the bed of the planer









I mounted the display in an area that has a good amount of protection. It has steel on 3 sides. One of them is the body of the planer and the other is formed by the triangular shape of the handle used to move the table.









This one is much easier to calibrate. Just take a board and run it through the planer and measure it with a set of digital calipers. Push calibrate and then the + symbol until the display matches the reading you took on the calipers, done.

It has it's own calibration system which uses some jaws that you life and insert the just planed board into. I find this it is easier to use calipers.


----------



## Addicted

*Just Joined*

Hello All,

I just joined the site and found this thread and I guess my wife lied, I am NOT the only one around with this disease. I want to buy any and all new tools, most I don't really need, but I must have them.


----------



## kixnbux

Guess this fits here too lol. My haul today. Wife was a bit surprised on this one as she was with me when I purchased 😁


----------



## brhokel606

Addicted said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I just joined the site and found this thread and I guess my wife lied, I am NOT the only one around with this disease. I want to buy any and all new tools, most I don't really need, but I must have them.


Welcome to CT but I have to correct you already, you ALWAYS need tools, once you have them, you will use them, LOL.

I did some shopping yesterday, I'll post pics in a bit when I get to trailer and start unpacking on job. Trimming a whole house and it's upper end, so needed more clamps and such. I was also onling ahopping. I'll post those when they come in.


----------



## Youngin'

Addicted said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I just joined the site and found this thread and I guess my wife lied, I am NOT the only one around with this disease. I want to buy any and all new tools, most I don't really need, but I must have them.


Welcome to our collective downward spiral.


----------



## Calidecks

Addicted said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I just joined the site and found this thread and I guess my wife lied, I am NOT the only one around with this disease. I want to buy any and all new tools, most I don't really need, but I must have them.


Good God! Gets some help man!


----------



## Mort

I sent off a money order yesterday. It was a big one. For me, anyway.


----------



## TimelessQuality

Mort said:


> I sent off a money order yesterday. It was a big one. For me, anyway.


I hate it when a catskinner has nicer woodworking tools than me:jester:


----------



## TempestV

So I sent my Milwaukee fuel impact in for warranty work on Sunday, and with the fear of not having it for a little while, I went out and bought the new Makita XDT09 that is suppose to be amazing. Bare tool. I don't even own any Makita batteries. Luckily, the guy I'm working for has a bunch that I can borrow. The store I bought it from includes a 30 day satisfaction guarantee, so I have that long to decide if it's worth it to buy some more makita tools with batteries.


----------



## CanningCustom

TempestV said:


> So I sent my Milwaukee fuel impact in for warranty work on Sunday, and with the fear of not having it for a little while, I went out and bought the new Makita XDT09 that is suppose to be amazing. Bare tool. I don't even own any Makita batteries. Luckily, the guy I'm working for has a bunch that I can borrow. The store I bought it from includes a 30 day satisfaction guarantee, so I have that long to decide if it's worth it to buy some more makita tools with batteries.


It's going to exceed your expectations!


----------



## aptpupil

TempestV said:


> So I sent my Milwaukee fuel impact in for warranty work on Sunday, and with the fear of not having it for a little while, I went out and bought the new Makita XDT09 that is suppose to be amazing. Bare tool. I don't even own any Makita batteries. Luckily, the guy I'm working for has a bunch that I can borrow. The store I bought it from includes a 30 day satisfaction guarantee, so I have that long to decide if it's worth it to buy some more makita tools with batteries.


I love Makita impacts. Best feel, size and power in my opinion. Gc I know has the Milwaukee fuel and it doesn't drive screws as fast or have as nice a feel imo. Makita can get into tight spots easier too.


----------



## jetdawg

My favorite gun, did you scan a polaroid?


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

This was waiting for me when I got back to the shop last night.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

DaVinciRemodel said:


> This was waiting for me when I got back to the shop last night.



It's a nice setup. I got mine a couple months ago.

For someone who has never used anything but an airless sprayer, it's a bit complex at times. But I gotta start somewhere.

Get the PPS system. It works really well and is very fast to clean out. Tom has a video somewhere about how to turn a commercial condiment squeeze bottle into your container for washing out the gun.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> It's a nice setup. I got mine a couple months ago.
> 
> For someone who has never used anything but an airless sprayer, it's a bit complex at times. But I gotta start somewhere.
> 
> Get the PPS system. It works really well and is very fast to clean out. Tom has a video somewhere about how to turn a commercial condiment squeeze bottle into your container for washing out the gun.


For the last 10 years or so we’ve been using a hand-me-down HVLP sprayer (no name on it – siphon cup – all plastic…) that my painter gave to me when he upgraded his gear. Figured it was time to upgrade our setup.

I think the big learning curve for us will be the gravity feed and the small cup (our old cup was 40 oz.). We’re also making the move to water based finishes which the old setup didn’t have the balls for.


----------



## Rustbucket

DaVinciRemodel said:


> For the last 10 years or so we’ve been using a hand-me-down HVLP sprayer (no name on it – siphon cup – all plastic…) that my painter gave to me when he upgraded his gear. Figured it was time to upgrade our setup.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the big learning curve for us will be the gravity feed and the small cup (our old cup was 40 oz.). We’re also making the move to water based finishes which the old setup didn’t have the balls for.



I have had the same setup for a few years now. I'll second extrememtnbiker and recommend the PPS system from 3M. You can see how much paint is left in the cup, and cleanup is faster. It also works better at odd angles, as the disposable cup compresses to keep air out. 

I also bought one of those Rockler paint mixing lids, which makes it really easy to pour into the cup.


----------



## Mort

TimelessQuality said:


> I hate it when a catskinner has nicer woodworking tools than me:jester:



Well, you probably have a nicer shovel than I do, so it all evens out.


----------



## TimelessQuality

Mort said:


> Well, you probably have a nicer shovel than I do, so it all evens out.



I do have a '55 International 300 utility with a loader 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

I got a new 14lb. rotro hammer and demo hammer,,It's a Bosch..It's new.. I have a job coming up for it. Brand new. Not from a pawn shop..


----------



## tjbnwi

DaVinciRemodel said:


> For the last 10 years or so we’ve been using a hand-me-down HVLP sprayer (no name on it – siphon cup – all plastic…) that my painter gave to me when he upgraded his gear. Figured it was time to upgrade our setup.
> 
> I think the big learning curve for us will be the gravity feed and the small cup (our old cup was 40 oz.). We’re also making the move to water based finishes which the old setup didn’t have the balls for.


As Travis mentioned, get the PPS system, a 32 oz. cup is available for it.

Next you'll need a T-70 gun and a pressure pot, getting the weight off your wrist is a good thing.

I use a soup ladle to fill the larger cups and a turkey baster to fill the small cups.

Tom


----------



## Obi Wan Cannoli

TempestV said:


> So I sent my Milwaukee fuel impact in for warranty work on Sunday, and with the fear of not having it for a little while, I went out and bought the new Makita XDT09 that is suppose to be amazing. Bare tool. I don't even own any Makita batteries. Luckily, the guy I'm working for has a bunch that I can borrow. The store I bought it from includes a 30 day satisfaction guarantee, so I have that long to decide if it's worth it to buy some more makita tools with batteries.


Do yourself a favor and return it. Then buy the impact/drill combo. It comes with 2 batteries, charger, and hard case, for $270. HD also has a sale going where if you buy it, you get a free sawzall or angle grinder. For an extra $170 you'll get so much more. And you'll actually have your own batteries.

If I could do it over again, I'd buy the $500 set via ebay though. I'd recommend doing that if you're looking for a new tool set.


----------



## tgeb

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I got a new 14lb. rotro hammer and demo hammer,,It's a Bosch..It's new.. I have a job coming up for it. Brand new. Not from a pawn shop..



I had that same model rotary hammer for a few years. I liked it a lot, apparently others do as well, as it grew legs one day. I had a bunch of bits in the box too....dirty thieves.


----------



## StrongTower

Huge tool sale today at my local supplier. Saw they had the new Makita cordless brad nailer, would love to have for quick little stuff, go to pick it up, I swear it's made of lead! So heavy. Guess I will keep looking! Did get 2 3.0 batts for 99, decent deal.


----------



## jetdawg

That gun doesn't come in the kit, he did the right thing.


----------



## overanalyze

Oh boy!


----------



## shanewreckd

I got fed up with having to wear both a harness and my tool belt separately, so I just bought the Elk River EagleLite harness for myself last night. Not so patiently waiting...


----------



## TempestV

Obi Wan Cannoli said:


> Do yourself a favor and return it. Then buy the impact/drill combo. It comes with 2 batteries, charger, and hard case, for $270. HD also has a sale going where if you buy it, you get a free sawzall or angle grinder. For an extra $170 you'll get so much more. And you'll actually have your own batteries.
> 
> If I could do it over again, I'd buy the $500 set via ebay though. I'd recommend doing that if you're looking for a new tool set.


Do myself a favor and return my top of the line impact, and instead buy a combo that is less powerful than the Panasonic 14.4 volt tools I was using 5 years ago? No thanks. 
And I don't really need any more drills:








I'm trying to find makita batteries with the status indicator on them. My milwaukee batteries have spoiled me.


----------



## Youngin'

I think makita is only just starting to put gauges on their batteries and I was under the impression it's only on their new 12V line up at that.


----------



## CanningCustom

18v 2ah have it on the batteries as well


----------



## Inner10

DeWalt 20V and the entire Hilti line has them, handy feature.


----------



## TempestV

Apparently the 2ah batteries with gauges should be avalable any day now. The 4 and 5ah will get the gauges once they sell out of their current stock. A lot of the newer makita tools have a gauge on the tool, but it's handy when you are grabbing 2 or 3 batteries to take up on a roof or in a man lift or such, to be able to check the charge on each without slapping each one onto a tool.


----------



## Youngin'

So they're finally introducing the gauges to the rest of their line up. Certainly took them long enough.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

tjbnwi said:


> As Travis mentioned, get the PPS system, a 32 oz. cup is available for it.
> 
> Next you'll need a T-70 gun and a pressure pot, getting the weight off your wrist is a good thing.
> 
> I use a soup ladle to fill the larger cups and a turkey baster to fill the small cups.
> 
> Tom


Thanks Tom :thumbsup: Did you get my last PM on the KA+? My pricing on the product seems outrageous (low). If I know SW though it will go to retail pricing within 6 months.


----------



## tjbnwi

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Thanks Tom :thumbsup: Did you get my last PM on the KA+? My pricing on the product seems outrageous (low). If I know SW though it will go to retail pricing within 6 months.


I thought I responded, maybe I typed it out and never sent it. 

Those prices did seems real low.

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Thanks Tom :thumbsup: Did you get my last PM on the KA+? My pricing on the product seems outrageous (low). If I know SW though it will go to retail pricing within 6 months.


Because of the quoting the response was over the 4000 character limit, I edited the quote and resent it. 

Tom


----------



## Mort

Looks like my weekend just got booked.


----------



## Spencer

Mort said:


> Looks like my weekend just got booked.


There is no smell so glorious as a freshly opened systainer with a festool in it. Have fun. :thumbup:


----------



## Mort

If they had that in a cologne, I'd probably start wearing cologne.


----------



## Unger.const

They are empty. But it's as close to the green cool aid as I am getting.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Unger.const said:


> They are empty. But it's as close to the green cool aid as I am getting.


Welcome to the club.


----------



## Unger.const

BCConstruction said:


> Welcome to the club.


I walked up to the check out counter with them all locked into one stack. New girl scans the top one and says my total is $93 today...........uuuufffff......... (why can't I be evil) .........oh honey......that's just one of 5 units. Blep Blep Blep bleep......your new total is $350. Yeah can we go back to just the $93 total?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Unger.const said:


> I walked up to the check out counter with them all locked into one stack. New girl scans the top one and says my total is $93 today...........uuuufffff......... (why can't I be evil) .........oh honey......that's just one of 5 units. Blep Blep Blep bleep......your new total is $350. Yeah can we go back to just the $93 total?



$93! Hang on lady my brother, sister, uncle, brother in law, auntie, 5th cousin wants the same thing so let me grab s few more at that price. 

The places I shop over charge me all the damn time. Be nice if for once it was the other way around.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Unger.const said:


> I walked up to the check out counter with them all locked into one stack. New girl scans the top one and says my total is $93 today...........uuuufffff......... (why can't I be evil) .........oh honey......that's just one of 5 units. Blep Blep Blep bleep......your new total is $350. Yeah can we go back to just the $93 total?



$93! Hang on lady my brother, sister, uncle, brother in law, auntie, 5th cousin wants the same thing so let me grab s few more at that price. 

The places I shop over charge me all the damn time. Be nice if for once it was the other way around.


----------



## BBuild

BCConstruction said:


> $93! Hang on lady my brother, sister, uncle, brother in law, auntie, 5th cousin wants the same thing so let me grab s few more at that price.
> 
> The places I shop over charge me all the damn time. Be nice if for once it was the other way around.


I bought a stack of 6 mini t locs during a sale at woodcraft. When I got home I opened them and all but one had inserts inside with separate price tags. Oops


----------



## BBuild

My Powermaster had a baby


----------



## CanningCustom

BBuild said:


> My Powermaster had a baby
> 
> View attachment 226121


I can't believe they didn't make the hook collapsible :smh:


----------



## kixnbux

Well I couldn't even make it 10 days from my last Festool purchase 😥 ordered me an ETS 125 finish sander tonight and about 250 Rubin pads for it. Added a pair of shoes my wife's been eyeing so maybe less flack 😁


----------



## Youngin'

I got fed up trying to get the hub assemblies off the XJ so I went out and bought a slide hammer. 

Couldn't find one anywhere to rent and I need to get the jeep running better before the snow flies so hopefully I can put it to use on the rear axle too.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

kixnbux said:


> Well I couldn't even make it 10 days from my last Festool purchase 😥 ordered me an ETS 125 finish sander tonight and about 250 Rubin pads for it. Added a pair of shoes my wife's been eyeing so maybe less flack 😁


Josef, Here’s how you do it.

Step 1: Buy tools.
Step 2: Take the heat for it.
Step 3: About 2 months later buy the wife something nice.
Step 4: When you give it to her say: “If I had a few more nice tools, I could of got you two (a bigger…, a more expensive…, etc.) of those”.
Step 5: Buy more tools!

Or just do what I do and skip steps 3 and 4.


----------



## Leo G

My wife rarely knows when I've bought tools. It's business.


----------



## kixnbux

Oh I rarely tell her but somedays she beats me home and finds the packages on the steps lol


----------



## tjbnwi

kixnbux said:


> Well I couldn't even make it 10 days from my last Festool purchase 😥 ordered me an ETS 125 finish sander tonight and about 250 Rubin pads for it. Added a pair of shoes my wife's been eyeing so maybe less flack 😁


You do realize when the say finish sander, they mean to sand a coat of finish? The ETS 125 is not a great bare wood sander.

Granat is a better paper choice.

Tom


----------



## kixnbux

tjbnwi said:


> You do realize when the say finish sander, they mean to sand a coat of finish? The ETS 125 is not a great bare wood sander.
> 
> 
> 
> Granat is a better paper choice.
> 
> 
> 
> Tom



Yes i knew what it was for. I don't do a ton of sanding but that's usually all I need. I'll probably add one of the larger ones later but I really love the one handed small light foot print. Even if it takes longer on some jobs, if the weight is nice and fits my hand well I don't mind.


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> My wife rarely knows when I've bought tools. It's business.


I tell my wife what is coming, how much it cost and when to expect it. My dealer ships FedEx and our FedEx driver sucks at service, my wife has to be home to put the stuff in the garage. Our UPS driver is great, he puts the packages on the bench in the garage.

My wife never says a thing about tools, she knows how the bills get paid.

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi

kixnbux said:


> Yes i knew what it was for. I don't do a ton of sanding but that's usually all I need. I'll probably add one of the larger ones later but I really love the one handed small light foot print. Even if it takes longer on some jobs, if the weight is nice and fits my hand well I don't mind.


Just wanted to make you aware. It may be a little jumpy at first. If you want a more aggressive sander get the RO 125, that way the paper fits both.

Tom


----------



## Leo G

Better to ask for forgiveness then permission :whistling


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> Better to ask for forgiveness then permission :whistling


I don't ask permission, just let her know what is going on.

Tom


----------



## Framer87

It's been calm here lately so I couldn't resist to liven this thread up a bit...


----------



## Youngin'

Nice haul! 

I've been buying jeep parts so no money for tools...


----------



## Framer87

Reason was that the other one's hook was broken, battery housing is damaged and blade guard handle snapped off. Parts ordered 3 weeks ago and still no show. So couldn't help it..


----------



## shanewreckd

Youngin' said:


> Nice haul!
> 
> I've been buying jeep parts so no money for tools...


JEEP: Just Empty Every Pocket


----------



## Mort

I got this for free. I know very little about it.


----------



## Santi78342

Picked up the DWE7490x tonight. I was originally going to go with the 7480 but with the larger rip capacity, onboard fence storage & dado capability of this saw, I went with it. Plus I was able to save about $75 on it


----------



## Golden view

Second go around with this (first one died after I discovered it underwater for 2 days). Drove 1000 screws into 100 L90s on a seismic retrofit on 3 small batteries. No impact noise and faster. Fits in the 2x10 joist space.


----------



## Youngin'

shanewreckd said:


> JEEP: Just Empty Every Pocket


Ain't that the truth. Every time I climb under the thing I see something new that needs to be replaced. It's an XJ though, prices for parts are dirt cheap compared to others.


----------



## TempestV

I stopped by HD yesterday, they had a m12 drill and Bluetooth speaker kit on the clearence rack for $104. I was thinking about getting the speaker, so for an additional $34, I got two batteries and a drill, which I gave to my girlfriend since she mentioned wanting a cordless drill. She has also mentioned wanting a milwaukee heated sweatshirt, so now she has batteries when she gets the sweatshirt.


----------



## Leo G

Hope she doesn't use the batteries in something else to replace you. :laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Who's got the Kreg foreman and what do you think of it. Was it work the money and you tried it with all the bit sizes?


----------



## Tylerwalker32

BCConstruction said:


> Who's got the Kreg foreman and what do you think of it. Was it work the money and you tried it with all the bit sizes?



I have the most recent version. It paid for itself in one job. I pull it out in larger jobs. I would buy another in a heartbeat. Haven't tried all the bit sizes.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Tylerwalker32 said:


> I have the most recent version. It paid for itself in one job. I pull it out in larger jobs. I would buy another in a heartbeat. Haven't tried all the bit sizes.


Thats good to hear. Aint got a massive job for it but got a garage that HO wants framed out with racks from 2x4's whilst im there and that may speed things up and keep it looking neat.


----------



## txgencon

Youngin' said:


> Ain't that the truth. Every time I climb under the thing I see something new that needs to be replaced. It's an XJ though, prices for parts are dirt cheap compared to others.


I wouldn't think you would have to be replacing something that was new.


----------



## BBuild

Just got a few accessories for the festools. Not pictured is a roll of Makita guide strip and rail connectors which I find to better than their festool counter parts. I also just picked up the rapid clamp and I don't know why I didn't get it years ago.


----------



## overanalyze

Well my partner decided it was time for an upgrade....


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

overanalyze said:


> Well my partner decided it was time for an upgrade....



Awesome!! You will love them.


----------



## kixnbux

BCConstruction said:


> Who's got the Kreg foreman and what do you think of it. Was it work the money and you tried it with all the bit sizes?



I have the foreman. Used it a lot for shelving and cabinet work. Especially repairs on older homes cabinetry. Love it. Do not have all the bits but have done 1x material up to 2x. Would definitely buy it again


----------



## overanalyze

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Awesome!! You will love them.


Technically they are his to use...I will definitely try them out. We also bought our helper a drill/impact kit to use.


----------



## Spencer

BCConstruction said:


> Who's got the Kreg foreman and what do you think of it. Was it work the money and you tried it with all the bit sizes?


I got one this spring. Its awesome. You can set it up just as fast as the regular kreg jig. It weights surprisingly little. It paid for itself a couple times over for me this summer. Huge time saver when you've got the right applications for it. Not to mention its so much more of a pleasure to use than the regular jig.

I bought the mini and large bits but never used them. Standard pretty well covers it.


----------



## tjbnwi

BCConstruction said:


> Who's got the Kreg foreman and what do you think of it. Was it work the money and you tried it with all the bit sizes?


I have the original----Justin calls it money in a blue box---he is correct.

Tom


----------



## kixnbux

Just a few small things today


----------



## overanalyze

kixnbux said:


> View attachment 227457
> 
> 
> Just a few small things today


Check the Kerf width on that Freud blade...when I checked last time it wasn't the same as the Festool ones and will cause your cut to be off.


----------



## kixnbux

overanalyze said:


> Check the Kerf width on that Freud blade...when I checked last time it wasn't the same as the Festool ones and will cause your cut to be off.



I kind of figured it might be. Planned on cutting a second set of tracks to run the Freud blades. Had a big job ripping ply this week so thought I'd try the blades. For $32.50 that's darn cheap for these!


----------



## tjbnwi

Walraven said:


> Already liscenced it's one of the requirements of your apprenticeship


License is only good for the make/model you took the licensing exam for. If you change models of the same brand you have to re-license.

Just noticed you're in New Zealand, rules may be different there.

Tom


----------



## overanalyze

You are gonna love the 350! Bosch are my go to blades as well. What is that massive round blade in the case?


----------



## Calidecks

Jaws said:


> That all depends on how big a SOB is standing on it :whistling:laughing:


But I'm a scrappy buck forty seven


----------



## aaron_a

overanalyze said:


> You are gonna love the 350! Bosch are my go to blades as well. What is that massive round blade in the case?



Sanding pad


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

Californiadecks said:


> But I'm a scrappy buck forty seven


Wiry


----------



## BBuild

aaron_a said:


> Yeah, the systainer edition
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How do you like the insert in the sys1? Is there plenty of room for the cord and extra blades? 

I have the older insert in a sys2 and really like having the extra room to just lay the cord on top. 

I see Toolnut is now selling the orange Fein branded sys1 separately but without an insert.


----------



## aaron_a

BBuild said:


> How do you like the insert in the sys1? Is there plenty of room for the cord and extra blades?
> 
> I have the older insert in a sys2 and really like having the extra room to just lay the cord on top.
> 
> I see Toolnut is now selling the orange Fein branded sys1 separately but without an insert.


Seems pretty good. Lots of room for blades and other goodies. plenty of space for the cord. I only unpacked it once, haven't used it yet.


----------



## madmax718

BCConstruction said:


> Has the ridgid got full unit certification. If not your taking a risk. It prob would be ok if it's using a 3 stage filter but the only way you know is buying a certified unit. My old ridgid hepa vac def would pass that test though.


Ya, this model has been out for only a few years.

I do like the bag, a lot. really saves the filters from clogging up.

RV2400HF- Certified-HEPA Vac
14 Gallon

This RIDGID® 14 gallon 2-Stage HEPA Wet/Dry Vac is designed specifically to meet the EPA's definition of a HEPA vacuum under RRP Rule for Lead Paint Renovations


----------



## aaron_a

madmax718 said:


> Ya, this model has been out for only a few years.
> 
> I do like the bag, a lot. really saves the filters from clogging up.
> 
> RV2400HF- Certified-HEPA Vac
> 14 Gallon
> 
> This RIDGID® 14 gallon 2-Stage HEPA Wet/Dry Vac is designed specifically to meet the EPA's definition of a HEPA vacuum under RRP Rule for Lead Paint Renovations


The ridgid bags drive me nuts. I always end up ripping them when I take the bag out of the unit.


----------



## Walraven

tjbnwi said:


> License is only good for the make/model you took the licensing exam for. If you change models of the same brand you have to re-license.
> 
> Just noticed you're in New Zealand, rules may be different there.
> 
> Tom


Yeah one liscence for all the models but hilti have a separate licence


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

madmax718 said:


> Ya, this model has been out for only a few years.
> 
> 
> 
> I do like the bag, a lot. really saves the filters from clogging up.
> 
> 
> 
> RV2400HF- Certified-HEPA Vac
> 
> 14 Gallon
> 
> 
> 
> This RIDGID 14 gallon 2-Stage HEPA Wet/Dry Vac is designed specifically to meet the EPA's definition of a HEPA vacuum under RRP Rule for Lead Paint Renovations



You have to watch these company's. Certified HEPA is different to full unit certification. If it's full unit certified then it will have a certificate to prove its been tested and if it don't it means only the HEPA filter it's self is certified which all HEPA filters are as they are only allowed to say HEPA if they meet the HEPA requirements. 

It's confusing as crap when you first trying to figure it out but when your ads is on the line for RRP you need to make sure it's covered.


----------



## Agility

I have the SuperCut in an orange Fein-branded Sys1. I use an adapter when I run out of SuperCut blades or if I need to use the delta sanding pads, that seems to work just fine. 

Packing the cord in a Sys1 isn't hard but I bet it's a little nicer in a Sys2.


----------



## pl_silverado

It bit me again...










TE-60/TE-30


----------



## madmax718

BCConstruction said:


> You have to watch these company's. Certified HEPA is different to full unit certification. If it's full unit certified then it will have a certificate to prove its been tested and if it don't it means only the HEPA filter it's self is certified which all HEPA filters are as they are only allowed to say HEPA if they meet the HEPA requirements.
> 
> It's confusing as crap when you first trying to figure it out but when your ads is on the line for RRP you need to make sure it's covered.


I dont know if I saw an actual certificate but the unit is tested as a whole, and from what i can find online from both asbestos and lead abatement guys this vac fits the bill. (though no vac ever actually says asbestos certified). It does have a big ol sticker on the front "CERTIFIED HEPA FILTRATION"

I've never seen a filter say RRP certified, because filters themselves can't be RRP certified, only HEPA cerified. Its kinda silly. Vacmaster HEPA cerified and non certified models are the same head units, same canister, just different filters. But if you buy one that has the non HEPA, and swap in a HEPA, you will get HEPA performance, just not RRP compliant.

In the rigid model, nothing is interchangeable- I have a few other rigid vacs, but there is no filter I've found online or in store that is cross compatible- probably to prevent users from using a non hepa filter (cheaper) and still displaying a certified HEPA unit for RRP purposes.

Some of this RRP stuff is ridiculous though- nothing states that every vac has to be HEPA certified- in theory you could just vac the whole place with your normal vac, and "go over" one last time with a HEPA- meanwhile spewing whatever "debris" all over the air. How carefully you "go over" (I've seen some contractors never take it out of the truck)


----------



## madmax718

aaron_a said:


> The ridgid bags drive me nuts. I always end up ripping them when I take the bag out of the unit.



Guess I've been lucky? I take it out when there's about 2 in left in the front. I don't generally vac up nails or sharp things or concrete bits. But I tape the hole closed with duct tape, grab a trash bag, flip the canister to the side (it shifts the heavier stuff away from the hole)and just start pulling toward the middle hole area. Usually falls out at that point.


----------



## Calidecks

Thought this was cool, from Fastcap


----------



## colevalleytim

Californiadecks said:


> Thought this was cool, from Fastcap



sems like one of those good ideas that's in the truck when you need it


----------



## Leo G

Californiadecks said:


> Thought this was cool, from Fastcap


Got that email just a bit ago.


----------



## aptpupil

aaron_a said:


> Yeah, the systainer edition
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got the same one a couple weeks ago. Systainer is great because it fits everything I do, but can't store the blade on the tool because case is too small. Great value, though.


----------



## Calidecks

aptpupil said:


> Got the same one a couple weeks ago. Systainer is great because it fits everything I do, but can't store the blade on the tool because case is too small. Great value, though.


I cut a slot in my sustainer insert to accept a blade on my fein 350.


----------



## madmax718

im a little scared of taking my smaller compressor and fitting it into a lboxx4. It will fit two guns, thin hose, and the whole compressor- if I take it off its mount. tempted. I hate carrying compressors because of its shape.


----------



## Leo G

Californiadecks said:


> I cut a slot in my sustainer insert to accept a blade on my fein 350.


Or, insert credit card here...:laughing:


----------



## Calidecks

Leo G said:


> Or, insert credit card here...:laughing:


I cut the slot in the insert not the sys


----------



## jetdawg

Love that 350 w/systainer.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

madmax718 said:


> I dont know if I saw an actual certificate but the unit is tested as a whole, and from what i can find online from both asbestos and lead abatement guys this vac fits the bill. (though no vac ever actually says asbestos certified). It does have a big ol sticker on the front "CERTIFIED HEPA FILTRATION"
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen a filter say RRP certified, because filters themselves can't be RRP certified, only HEPA cerified. Its kinda silly. Vacmaster HEPA cerified and non certified models are the same head units, same canister, just different filters. But if you buy one that has the non HEPA, and swap in a HEPA, you will get HEPA performance, just not RRP compliant.
> 
> 
> 
> In the rigid model, nothing is interchangeable- I have a few other rigid vacs, but there is no filter I've found online or in store that is cross compatible- probably to prevent users from using a non hepa filter (cheaper) and still displaying a certified HEPA unit for RRP purposes.
> 
> 
> 
> Some of this RRP stuff is ridiculous though- nothing states that every vac has to be HEPA certified- in theory you could just vac the whole place with your normal vac, and "go over" one last time with a HEPA- meanwhile spewing whatever "debris" all over the air. How carefully you "go over" (I've seen some contractors never take it out of the truck)



It will def have a certificate that comes with it then it's it's full unit certified. Just beware though that there's a lot of companys saying their vacs are certified because they have certified HEPA filters which is not the same thing. 

Basically all air has to go through the filter and not bypass the filter. Which when a filter is full is a lot of stress on the filters seal. The full unit certification means the unit was tested so that no air bypasses the filter.


----------



## aaron_a

Used the 350 for a minute at the end of the day today. cutting out some old baseboard so i can put some cabinets in. What a step up from the dewalt. Totally worth it.


----------



## shanewreckd

I got my Elk River Eagle Lite harness last night in the mail finally... And today I was working down on the ground. Of course :no:

Had to leave early though, and while I was running around paying some bills, I picked up a new Construction Master Pro calculator. I smashed my CM5's screen probably 2 weeks ago, and haven't replaced it. So I upgraded at the same time. Not sure I like the different set up though. The Armadillo Gear case might save it this time though :laughing:


----------



## Framer87

shanewreckd said:


> I got my Elk River Eagle Lite harness last night in the mail finally... And today I was working down on the ground. Of course :no:
> 
> Had to leave early though, and while I was running around paying some bills, I picked up a new Construction Master Pro calculator. I smashed my CM5's screen probably 2 weeks ago, and haven't replaced it. So I upgraded at the same time. Not sure I like the different set up though. The Armadillo Gear case might save it this time though :laughing:


Did you try the cm pro phone app? It's cheaper and works great for us


----------



## TempestV

Yep, I have a cm5, but I don't really use it since I got the phone app.


----------



## shanewreckd

Framer87 said:


> Did you try the cm pro phone app? It's cheaper and works great for us


Yeah I thought about getting the app. But a lot of times we have pretty strict rules on carrying phones on site. Or with the cell blockers up it's not worth carrying anyway. It has just proven easier to have a dedicated unit.


----------



## overanalyze

New PowerBox with Bluetooth!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

overanalyze said:


> New PowerBox with Bluetooth!


Man that's the new one I bet that hit you hard in the wallet:jester:


----------



## brhokel606

overanalyze said:


> New PowerBox with Bluetooth!


I love the sound from my PowerBox! Now bluetooth, sweet.....that was my only complaint frocm the old one, having to plug phone in sucked.


----------



## TimelessQuality

...


----------



## TimelessQuality

overanalyze said:


> New PowerBox with Bluetooth!




I wonder if it will mute when you are on the phone... hmmmm

Might have slaughter some piggies for that one


----------



## TempestV

> I wonder if it will mute when you are on the phone... hmmmm


That's how the milwaukee bluetooth radio works


----------



## overanalyze

TimelessQuality said:


> I wonder if it will mute when you are on the phone... hmmmm
> 
> Might have slaughter some piggies for that one


It does mute then the music kicks back on when you hang up.


----------



## Brian Peters

Got the toolbelt I ordered the first part of June, it was a long wait but worth it I think.


----------



## Youngin'

Brian Peters said:


> Got the toolbelt I ordered the first part of June, it was a long wait but worth it I think.


Great belts. I'd like to get a second one for framing. I like my occi but I like the DBs more.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

This just showed up in the shop today. I think somebody wants me to sand less. That somebody is me :laughing:



This is the video that sold me:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vG_8ASCUWnQ


----------



## overanalyze

Wow..that is big time DaVinci!! Sweet!


----------



## overanalyze

Brian Peters said:


> Got the toolbelt I ordered the first part of June, it was a long wait but worth it I think.


Good to see ya Brian! Hope you're staying busy!d


----------



## overanalyze

Gonna give this a try.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

overanalyze said:


> Gonna give this a try.


What is it and what's it for?


----------



## overanalyze

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> What is it and what's it for?


We'll you're no fun...not even a guess?


----------



## country_huck

Drywall corner roller?


----------



## Leo G

Well isn't it obvious? It's a makeup application swab.


----------



## country_huck

Leo G said:


> Well isn't it obvious? It's a makeup application swab.



Your probably right for some woman.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

overanalyze said:


> We'll you're no fun...not even a guess?


Well what's funny is I've seen it before but I can't remember where. I'm going with drywall corner roller as well.


----------



## overanalyze

Yep drywall corner roller...gonna try something new.


----------



## Joemack1

Drywall corner roller works good if you have someone to roll and someone to apply tape and wipe clean. If working by yourself a small dust broom works good


----------



## country_huck

I bought a small compound tube to apply the mud for the flats and the corners. I also Purchased a corner roller to embed the tape. It makes life so much easier. 

It has paid for itself over and over.


----------



## RangoWA

Costco PT Borescope

I can't find a photo online but was in Costco yesterday and saw one for $68 so it followed me home. I tried the Ryobi one from HD for $100 but had to take it back, wouldn't connect with my phone or tablet.

This item is self contained, the screen is on the scope. It's a small screen, 2.5" but the image is clear and sharp. The length of the cable is about 36". It has 4 or 5 levels of light brightness, the highest setting is plenty bright.

It has a contrast and a screen rotation button. Comes with a few attachments, a hook, mirror and magnet. It has a video out port so maybe it could be used with a laptop?

Anyway for the money it looks like a keeper.


----------



## Calidecks

https://youtu.be/qrPBqUtZocg


----------



## CanningCustom

Not a tool but it holds them .


----------



## jengebretson

Just ordered a Sigma 9M1 Tile Saw for a big marble job coming up. Will post pics when it arrives


----------



## A&E Exteriors

CanningCustom said:


> Not a tool but it holds them .


That counts, I built my own this spring


----------



## gbruzze1

Brian Peters said:


> Got the toolbelt I ordered the first part of June, it was a long wait but worth it I think.



That's an awfully fancy tool belt for a chicken farmer!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## colevalleytim

Finally bought some Tough System Boxes--All for $310:thumbup:


----------



## brhokel606

My UPS package arrived today!


----------



## overanalyze

I have that saw..it's a beast!


----------



## Tylerwalker32

Had a chance to buy one for 75 bucks a couple years ago. I'm still kicking my self for not buying it.


----------



## JR Shepstone

So can I post what I bought here, or should I wait til I have pics so I can prove it happened?


----------



## Leo G

You can tell us, we just won't believe you until the pics.

Just like I went to Harbor Freight and got 4 moving blankets, 2 wooden handscrew clamps, a tire inflator and two 6" digital calipers.


----------



## Obi Wan Cannoli

Leo G said:


> You can tell us, we just won't believe you until the pics.
> 
> Just like I went to Harbor Freight and got 4 moving blankets, 2 wooden handscrew clamps, a tire inflator and two 6" digital calipers.


Do yourself a favor and return the calipers before they cost you money. I bought 3 levels and none of them were true. The mistakes they cost me cost more than the levels did. Still kicking myself in the ass for it.


----------



## Spencer

Obi Wan Cannoli said:


> Do yourself a favor and return the calipers before they cost you money. I bought 3 levels and none of them were true. The mistakes they cost me cost more than the levels did. Still kicking myself in the ass for it.


Your screen name is really funny. Hit my funny bone. Very nice. :thumbup:


----------



## Obi Wan Cannoli

Spencer said:


> Your screen name is really funny. Hit my funny bone. Very nice. :thumbup:


Glad you liked it. Its from my 2 favorite movie series.


----------



## Leo G

Obi Wan Cannoli said:


> Do yourself a favor and return the calipers before they cost you money. I bought 3 levels and none of them were true. The mistakes they cost me cost more than the levels did. Still kicking myself in the ass for it.


So because your levels didn't true my calipers are suppose to read in correctly? The ones I have now are cheap calipers and read just fine.

Most of the things I do need to be matched. So as long as they are consistent I should be fine. Plus it's $10 so if they don't work I'm throwing them out. It'll cost more in fuel to return them otherwise.


----------



## overanalyze

My HF calipers are fine. Checked them against some feeler gauges..dead on. I am not building rockets...


----------



## asevereid

overanalyze said:


> My HF calipers are fine. Checked them against some feeler gauges..dead on. I am not building rockets...


Well, did you check them against HF feeler gauges?


----------



## Obi Wan Cannoli

Leo G said:


> So because your levels didn't true my calipers are suppose to read in correctly? The ones I have now are cheap calipers and read just fine.
> 
> Most of the things I do need to be matched. So as long as they are consistent I should be fine. Plus it's $10 so if they don't work I'm throwing them out. It'll cost more in fuel to return them otherwise.


If they work fine and are up to your standards then by all means keep them. I was just trying to warn you. The only reason I bought those levels is to show true level... and they did a piss poor job at that. Lesson learned. HF is still good for disposable chisels as far as I'm concerned tho.


----------



## overanalyze

asevereid said:


> Well, did you check them against HF feeler gauges?


Lmao...no..but not sure what type feelers they were.


----------



## superseal

Leo G said:


> You can tell us, we just won't believe you until the pics.
> 
> Just like I went to Harbor Freight and got *4 moving blankets*, 2 wooden handscrew clamps, a tire inflator and two 6" digital calipers.


The black ones or blue? Blue are nice for the money...just picked a few of those up myself.


----------



## Leo G

72x80 Blue ones, $6.47


----------



## JR Shepstone

Obi Wan Cannoli said:


> Do yourself a favor and return the calipers before they cost you money. I bought 3 levels and none of them were true. The mistakes they cost me cost more than the levels did. Still kicking myself in the ass for it.


You didn't check it in the store?

I grabbed a 6 footer off the shelf, checked it. Dead nuts. 

Didn't buy it because I felt dirty...


----------



## Leo G

Leo G said:


>


Tried the Melamine Glue out on Melamine the other day. Really works good. Ripped the Melamine right off the particle board when I tried to break the joint. The weak joint was the bond between the Melamine and the particleboard.

Much better adhesion to the Melamine then the UV coated plywood.


----------



## JR Shepstone

JR Shepstone said:


> So can I post what I bought here, or should I wait til I have pics so I can prove it happened?


I'll just wait til it gets here. 

I need it by the 17th. Estimated delivery date is Oct 15-19. :nervous:


----------



## Obi Wan Cannoli

JR Shepstone said:


> You didn't check it in the store?
> 
> I grabbed a 6 footer off the shelf, checked it. Dead nuts.
> 
> Didn't buy it because I felt dirty...


I did not check it before hand. Naive me thought that if a level is being sold for money... it would preform its one intended duty, which is to show proper level.

I bought the 6' a while back, but I only use it to make sure door jams are straight.


----------



## Obi Wan Cannoli

JR Shepstone said:


> You didn't check it in the store?
> 
> I grabbed a 6 footer off the shelf, checked it. Dead nuts.
> 
> Didn't buy it because I felt dirty...


I did not check it before hand. Naive me thought that if a level is being sold for money... it would preform its one intended duty, which is to show proper level. Lesson learned.

I bought the 6' a while back, but I only use it to make sure door jams are straight.


----------



## jetdawg

Not surprised there most hf is trash.

That melamine glue is real good surprised more people don't use it.


----------



## Builders Inc.

Brian Peters said:


> Got the toolbelt I ordered the first part of June, it was a long wait but worth it I think.



I got the same set up. Except it's Tailored for a lefty. I want a screw gun holder now but think I need to work on waist expansion to make room for a third bag. (Eating cinnamon rolls as I post) ha!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinstaafl

Obi Wan Cannoli said:


> I bought 3 levels and none of them were true. The mistakes they cost me cost more than the levels did.


Why? It's brain-dead easy to check a level to see if it's true, and compensate for the error if it's not. :whistling

It _is_ a treat to use one that's dead nuts. But all it takes is one good bonk to knock it off. Never trust, always verify. :thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G

Tried out one of the HF calipers. Not as smooth as my Wixey, but reads the same. Digital display is smaller.


----------



## burr251

SamM said:


> Don't fall off the wagon too often but when I do I really go for it.
> 
> New tstaks, new miter saw stand and a new Makita ls1016l



Ive had the 1016l for a few years now and for the most part I love it. The only two drawbacks to it are its freakin heavy and every once in a while if I'm cutting through harder materials and push a little too fast I get some blade wobble. Other than that I love it


----------



## burr251

Since I'm a new member I figured I say hi. My name is Jeremy and I am a floor layer by trade but my passion (addiction?) is tools. I've been keeping an eye on this thread for a while just for the pics so I figured its time I post. If I get a minute and the weather allows I'll bust out all my gear one day this week and post pics of everything. OK, thanks for letting me share.


----------



## shanewreckd

Just pulled the trigger on the Stabila 48" and 16" level set. I think the 16" is a little short, but beats the stolen 24" I no longer even have. KMS Tools has the set on special for the month, figured what the hell.

Side note, I did return the CM Pro calculator for the CM5. Much prefer it, mostly due to the easier to use metric functions. :thumbsup:


----------



## asgoodasdead

burr251 said:


> Since I'm a new member I figured I say hi. My name is Jeremy and I am a floor layer by trade but my passion (addiction?) is tools. I've been keeping an eye on this thread for a while just for the pics so I figured its time I post. If I get a minute and the weather allows I'll bust out all my gear one day this week and post pics of everything. OK, thanks for letting me share.


I'm a 254 carpenter. i do a lot of VCT and carpet tile where i work along with every other aspect of carpentry, though.


----------



## D.S.I.

Pulled the trigger on the Buildclean system today, $1200 is tough, but it's a good advertising tool as well.


----------



## Dan_Watson

D.S.I. said:


> Pulled the trigger on the Buildclean system today, $1200 is tough, but it's a good advertising tool as well.


You will not regret it. We are debating a second one.


----------



## burr251

asgoodasdead said:


> I'm a 254 carpenter. i do a lot of VCT and carpet tile where i work along with every other aspect of carpentry, though.


Nice meeting ya. Yea that's the majority of what we do down here too. The shop Im with now does a lot of work in schools and VCT and CT all they ever get.


----------



## JR Shepstone

shanewreckd said:


> Just pulled the trigger on the Stabila 48" and 16" level set. I think the 16" is a little short, but beats the stolen 24" I no longer even have. KMS Tools has the set on special for the month, figured what the hell.
> 
> Side note, I did return the CM Pro calculator for the CM5. Much prefer it, mostly due to the easier to use metric functions. :thumbsup:


I carry a 16" Bostitch level in my bucket for concrete work, and I have another as a floater. They come in handy pretty often.


----------



## shanewreckd

JR Shepstone said:


> I carry a 16" Bostitch level in my bucket for concrete work, and I have another as a floater. They come in handy pretty often.


Good to hear, I'm sure I'll make it work :thumbsup:


----------



## asgoodasdead

burr251 said:


> Nice meeting ya. Yea that's the majority of what we do down here too. The shop Im with now does a lot of work in schools and VCT and CT all they ever get.


cause it's fast and cheap and easy to repair. we vinyl plank too and some rooms get seamless but a flooring company does those. we're doing some terrazzo tile soon and the delivery we got of it was like $14k for less than a full pallet of tile.


----------



## SamM

burr251 said:


> Ive had the 1016l for a few years now and for the most part I love it. The only two drawbacks to it are its freakin heavy and every once in a while if I'm cutting through harder materials and push a little too fast I get some blade wobble. Other than that I love it


I've noticed the wobble. Only happens if I rush the cut. Which is pretty easy to do, seeing as how smooth the action is on it.

The stand helps with the weight, but its still a beast.


----------



## madmax718

Yes, I bit the bug again.

Lowes is clearance their trowels, as well as other tile setting/plaster/drywall/concrete tools under the Kobalt name. The balance is pretty decent, except for a hard spot on the side which seems to annoy me more than the marshaltown. 2 dollars for a stainless 8" taping knife!

Also a vacmaster vk811PH Certified HEPA. 152 bucks! Its a little smaller but looks like it will be good for my needs.


----------



## asgoodasdead

madmax718 said:


> Yes, I bit the bug again.
> 
> Lowes is clearance their trowels, as well as other tile setting/plaster/drywall/concrete tools under the Kobalt name. The balance is pretty decent, except for a hard spot on the side which seems to annoy me more than the marshaltown. 2 dollars for a stainless 8" taping knife!
> 
> Also a vacmaster vk811PH Certified HEPA. 152 bucks! Its a little smaller but looks like it will be good for my needs.


yep. I picked up a full set of blue steel knives, a stainless mudpan, and spackle mixer for ~$20. can't go wrong as an extra set in the truck so I don't have to bring my marshalltown set home from the job whenever i need to some work at home or elsewhere


----------



## madmax718

Did not see the spackle mixer or the pan. Im still a hawk guy, thought for the right price I'd try a pan. Certainly would make it easier to carry.


----------



## jengebretson

jengebretson said:


> Just ordered a Sigma 9M1 Tile Saw for a big marble job coming up. Will post pics when it arrives




Picture


----------



## TimelessQuality

That looks like a nice machine!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jengebretson

TimelessQuality said:


> That looks like a nice machine!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




It is awesome. I was a little nervous, but it works better than I was hoping.


----------



## Agility

I went in for some bags for my Fein vac. This has been on my list for a long time. I wanted to throw in the abrasives systainer and get the whole spectrum of grits but the total was adding up FAST and I called it quits here for now.

Looked at the new sanders too, they feel great. I thought they were going to make me buy a mop to clean up my drool puddle.

I'm especially excited for the delta pad, not that I need it often. I've been using my Fein Supercut with an adapter and the Multimaster delta pads and paper. Not bad but not great.

Edit: these boxes of abrasives are driving me absolutely nuts just sitting out in the open. I'll be ordering the systainer for them tonight.


----------



## Dan_Watson

Agility said:


> View attachment 232937
> 
> 
> I went in for some bags for my Fein vac. This has been on my list for a long time. I wanted to throw in the abrasives systainer and get the whole spectrum of grits but the total was adding up FAST and I called it quits here for now.
> 
> Looked at the new sanders too, they feel great. I thought they were going to make me buy a mop to clean up my drool puddle.
> 
> I'm especially excited for the delta pad, not that I need it often. I've been using my Fein Supercut with an adapter and the Multimaster delta pads and paper. Not bad but not great.


What papers did you get? The guys start using our new one tonight.


----------



## Agility

Dan_Watson said:


> What papers did you get? The guys start using our new one tonight.



Granat 60,80,100, & 120 for the round pad and 60 and 80 for the Delta pad. My dealer didn't have 10-packs for the RO90 or else I would have gotten some finer grits as well. In a week or two my wallet will heal and I'll round out the selection.


----------



## TempestV

I'm currently building a big cow shed at a dairy. Tomarrow we start roof metal, and the site power sucks. It seemed like a good reason to get this:


----------



## Calidecks

TempestV said:


> I'm currently building a big cow shed at a dairy. Tomarrow we start roof metal, and the site power sucks. It seemed like a good reason to get this:


Good gawd man get some help!


----------



## TimelessQuality

That's sweet! Wonder if they have/plans for some nailguns?


----------



## baerconstructio

TempestV said:


> I'm currently building a big cow shed at a dairy. Tomarrow we start roof metal, and the site power sucks. It seemed like a good reason to get this:


I just bought one myself a couple weeks ago, works great. I've cut a couple thousand feet of steel with it already. Not sure I'll ever use the feature that let's you turn the head to different angles though.


----------



## burr251

UPS came today......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## burr251

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## burr251

These aren't new but since I had them out and I'm new on here figured I'd show them off










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimelessQuality

Must..maintain...control....big...sale....tomorrow....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## burr251

TimelessQuality said:


> Must..maintain...control....big...sale....tomorrow....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Where?!?! Tomorrow is $ day!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Golden view

baerconstructio said:


> I just bought one myself a couple weeks ago, works great. I've cut a couple thousand feet of steel with it already. Not sure I'll ever use the feature that let's you turn the head to different angles though.


How's the run time? When I built in Alaska I did several metal roofs without site power using air shears and my compressor couldn't keep up.


----------



## baerconstructio

Golden view said:


> How's the run time? When I built in Alaska I did several metal roofs without site power using air shears and my compressor couldn't keep up.


If I remember right I cut about 960' of 29 gauge steel with a 4ah battery before I had to change batteries.


----------



## Golden view

baerconstructio said:


> If I remember right I cut about 960' of 29 gauge steel with a 4ah battery before I had to change batteries.


Wow.


----------



## Philament

Agility said:


> View attachment 232937
> 
> 
> I went in for some bags for my Fein vac. This has been on my list for a long time. I wanted to throw in the abrasives systainer and get the whole spectrum of grits but the total was adding up FAST and I called it quits here for now.
> 
> Edit: these boxes of abrasives are driving me absolutely nuts just sitting out in the open. I'll be ordering the systainer for them tonight.


I bought the RO-90 and the abrasive systainer back in June. Not impressed with the RO-90, really awkward/unbalanced and tippy. Have a real hard time not getting swirls with it, doesn't seem to matter what type/grit of sandpaper I use or vacuum settings. It's my first festool sander though, so I'm hoping that it's just a learning curve thing given how much others seem to rave about them


----------



## Dan_Watson

I only used it for about 10 minutes but had no issues with oak and primer. 

I will try and ask the guys.


----------



## burr251

Philament said:


> I bought the RO-90 and the abrasive systainer back in June. Not impressed with the RO-90, really awkward/unbalanced and tippy. Have a real hard time not getting swirls with it, doesn't seem to matter what type/grit of sandpaper I use or vacuum settings. It's my first festool sander though, so I'm hoping that it's just a learning curve thing given how much others seem to rave about them



I remember seeing a video about Rotex sanders having a "breaking in" period. Might be that has something to do with it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shanewreckd

My Stabila showed up, here's the proof :clap:









Also, super happy with KMS service and the quick delivery. Definitely recommend them for all my BC, western Canada people on here :thumbup:


----------



## Philament

burr251 said:


> I remember seeing a video about Rotex sanders having a "breaking in" period. Might be that has something to do with it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is kind of what I am hoping for. I think I ran across that thread/video somewhere. Is that where the guy hangs the sander from the ceiling and just lets it run for 8 hours or something?


----------



## burr251

Philament said:


> This is kind of what I am hoping for. I think I ran across that thread/video somewhere. Is that where the guy hangs the sander from the ceiling and just lets it run for 8 hours or something?



Yea that's it. His name is mr bigerock or something like that. He's got a ton of vids on lr 32 and cabinets and all that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## burr251

There is also a video on This is Carpentrys YouTube channel on how to "properly" use the Rotex sanders 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## burr251

As a matter of fact it's called "Swirl free sanding with Larry Smith from Festool". Its on YouTube 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Learn how to use a sander?

I just picked up my Ceros and used it. Perfect results every time.


----------



## burr251

Leo G said:


> Learn how to use a sander?
> 
> I just picked up my Ceros and used it. Perfect results every time.



I don't really know much about it. I'm not a cabinet maker and don't own any festool sanders. It's really just him describing the difference between different types of sanders and the optimal way to use a Rotex. Idk. It's kind of interesting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## burr251

http://tic.wpengine.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/Larry-Smith-1-1.jpg

If you're interested. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## burr251

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZZyypf-Qqk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philament

Leo G said:


> Learn how to use a sander?


This was my thought after buying such an expensive sander....
For the price, it should sand the boards for me I thought. (partly joking)


----------



## Leo G

That's what I expected out of my Ceros. At 500 bux it should massage my neck too.


----------



## TempestV

I'd hate to think how much that wall of festool behind him cost....


----------



## burr251

See the green cap on the bottle of polish? That's cuz it's a functional part 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10

TempestV said:


> I'd hate to think how much that wall of festool behind him cost....


To manufacture not much, to buy it would cost a fortune. :whistling


----------



## Spencer

Philament said:


> This is kind of what I am hoping for. I think I ran across that thread/video somewhere. Is that where the guy hangs the sander from the ceiling and just lets it run for 8 hours or something?



That's what I did to my 125 when I got it.


----------



## overanalyze

The break in for Rotex sanders seems to be hit or miss. Of course Festool says there is no break in benefit. I say try it...worst case you still hate it and can return it. 

That said it took me a bit to tame my RO125. Now it is my favorite sander.


----------



## Tylerwalker32

This bad boy showed up today.


----------



## tjbnwi

Philament said:


> I bought the RO-90 and the abrasive systainer back in June. Not impressed with the RO-90, really awkward/unbalanced and tippy. Have a real hard time not getting swirls with it, doesn't seem to matter what type/grit of sandpaper I use or vacuum settings. It's my first festool sander though, so I'm hoping that it's just a learning curve thing given how much others seem to rave about them


I'm going against all you read or heard----there is no break in period. 

The issue with the Rotex in the aggressive mode is how it works compared to a typical RO sander.

If you are sanding bare wood use the Rotex in the aggressive mode for all grits. 

I use the random mode for between finish sanding only. 

If you are getting swirls check the paper for tears at the holes.

I run the RO-90 and RO-125, in either mode, one handed. 

The wife of someone I know sanding a counter top with the RO-150 in the aggressive mode. She had no problem handling the sander.

Tom


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Let the sander do the work, rotex sanders take some getting used to.

I can one hand my ro125.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

I can one hand my RO125 as well. I'm that cool.

But seriously... It's an amazing sander once you get used to it.

I know nothing about a break in period, if anything, it's breaking in you to getting used to it.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

I agree on the break in thing, never did it and it sounded stupid to have to do it.


----------



## Inner10

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I agree on the break in thing, never did it and it sounded stupid to have to do it.


As stupid as breaking in speakers.


----------



## EricBrancard

BCConstruction said:


> My mate changes the water filter on his fridge every time it shows the change light. About once every 3months. We have same fridges and bought at almost same time about 6 years ago. I'm on my second filter. Damn things ain't cheap either. The first ones o-ring dried out other wise it would still be in there.
> 
> Now that's cheap


I've just justified bulk purchased bottled water being cheaper than changing out Bosch filters on my fridge.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Thanks for the info Leo :thumbsup: 

Travis – I can’t seem to find the middle finger emoticon right now :laughing:


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Thanks for the info Leo :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Travis – I can’t seem to find the middle finger emoticon right now :laughing:



I couldn't help it. :laughing:

I mean, you had quoted the post.


----------



## Leo G

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Thanks for the info Leo :thumbsup:
> 
> Travis – I can’t seem to find the middle finger emoticon right now :laughing:


If I were going to buy another it would be another Ceros. The compact size makes a big difference. I really don't care that it has a big transformer. It's basically invisible. Especially in shop use.

If I were exclusively using this in the the field I might change my mind and use the Deros instead.


----------



## madmax718

baerconstructio said:


> I just bought one myself a couple weeks ago, works great. I've cut a couple thousand feet of steel with it already. Not sure I'll ever use the feature that let's you turn the head to different angles though.


Its surprisingly useful close to the edge against a wall or something.


----------



## madmax718

BCConstruction said:


> My mate changes the water filter on his fridge every time it shows the change light. About once every 3months. We have same fridges and bought at almost same time about 6 years ago. I'm on my second filter. Damn things ain't cheap either. The first ones o-ring dried out other wise it would still be in there.
> 
> Now that's cheap


Except that while the filtering part may not have worn out, the charcoal and other absorption media is long gone!

Wait,do you change your orgo vap cartridges on your respirator, or do you just keep going??


----------



## madmax718

bought a 3m 3900 full face respirator and a stack of plastic shields.

Old MSA developed a crack in the rubber outer. Filters are also harder to findnowadays.


----------



## Leo G

madmax718 said:


> bought a 3m 3900 full face respirator and a stack of plastic shields.
> 
> Old MSA developed a crack in the rubber outer. Filters are also harder to findnowadays.


Look Here

http://professionalpaintproducts.com/respiratoryprotection.aspx


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

madmax718 said:


> Except that while the filtering part may not have worn out, the charcoal and other absorption media is long gone!
> 
> Wait,do you change your orgo vap cartridges on your respirator, or do you just keep going??


Well it's tap water not river water.But the fridge water makes zero difference to me as long as it's cold. Whats weird though is it still takes out the strange taste compared to the faucet even after it's long way past it's lifespan. 

What i find funny is the water filters we use for fishing trips can clean upto about 300-500gallons on some models and they are smaller than the fridge filter. I doubt i have even had 300gallons out of it since new. Their change intervals are stupid.


----------



## madmax718

Leo G said:


> Look Here
> 
> http://professionalpaintproducts.com/respiratoryprotection.aspx


ahh. Thank you. I only had one set left of the MSA filters anyhow. I just switched


----------



## madmax718

Lowes has irwin marthon blades for 5 bucks. I bought a stack.


----------



## madmax718

BCConstruction said:


> Well it's tap water not river water.But the fridge water makes zero difference to me as long as it's cold. Whats weird though is it still takes out the strange taste compared to the faucet even after it's long way past it's lifespan.
> 
> What i find funny is the water filters we use for fishing trips can clean upto about 300-500gallons on some models and they are smaller than the fridge filter. I doubt i have even had 300gallons out of it since new. Their change intervals are stupid.


If it still removes the tap water taste, that means the material is still working. Thats what my pur filter guide used to say.


----------



## aaron_a

BCConstruction said:


> Well it's tap water not river water.But the fridge water makes zero difference to me as long as it's cold. Whats weird though is it still takes out the strange taste compared to the faucet even after it's long way past it's lifespan.
> 
> What i find funny is the water filters we use for fishing trips can clean upto about 300-500gallons on some models and they are smaller than the fridge filter. I doubt i have even had 300gallons out of it since new. Their change intervals are stupid.


Backpacking type filters can usually be back flushed to expand their lifespan.


----------



## TimelessQuality

Damn you Big Tool Store!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

madmax718 said:


> ahh. Thank you. I only had one set left of the MSA filters anyhow. I just switched


I get the 6003 filters. Organic/Acid. I do those because I spray an acid catalyzed finish.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Picked up a shop full of nord fab dust collection pipe, the 7.5hp Aget Dust Kop cyclone, 12 foot tall bag house with auto shaker, starter, including remote stations, only bid 125 bucks.

That will be perfect for my new shop.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

One crappy picture of cyclone.


----------



## Leo G

Still going to be running a rotary convertor or you finally have full fledged 3PH?


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Pole power, although I am not a real fan of the 4 wire 208Y. 

Not sure the 200 amps will be enough when I set a moulder up.


----------



## Leo G

Should be fine. I have a 4 wire 208v 100 amp. Essentially 300 amps if you are doing single phase stuff.


----------



## Youngin'

fourcornerhome said:


> I have the Makita track saw and am very happy with it. The only issue I had was with joining the tracks. There were no directions on how to use the joining kit so I went to the Makita web site. It says that they recommend using two kits for one connection:blink:. So a joining kit( two strips of metal with a couple set screws for about $30.00) is actually only a half of a joining kit....


Thats...strange. I was thinking of a 118" track originally but considering how unwieldy it could be for short cuts I think I'll go with 2 55" tracks. I guess I'll have to throw in for a couple joining kits too.


----------



## JR Shepstone

Keep in mind that the Festool tracks and connectors are compatible. And the dewalt clamps work as well.

I ordered 2 Festool connectors and a pair of the dewalt clamps off Amazon for $77.


----------



## Calidecks

There's no noticeable difference in the Festool connectors and the Makita.


----------



## BBuild

Californiadecks said:


> There's no noticeable difference in the Festool connectors and the Makita.


I just replaced my festool connectors with the Makita ones and they are definitely different. 

The Makita connectors have a backing plate that the set screws push against.


----------



## Peter_C

Youngin' said:


> Thats...strange. I was thinking of a 118" track originally but considering how unwieldy it could be for short cuts I think I'll go with 2 55" tracks. I guess I'll have to throw in for a couple joining kits too.


I would not recommend joining two tracks together. The set screws can damage the tracks as shown on FOG forum. Installing and removing the set screws is something you will be doing often if working with 4 foot or less cuts as it is nice to work with the 55 inch rail alone. Personally I use both the long rail and shorter rail all the time, often switching between them multiple times in a few minutes. The short 55 inch rail does the majority of the work for me, but much of that will depend on the project at hand. 

The only time I joined my tracks together was to run my router down my solid surface counter tops. I clamped them on both sides and pushed my Festool router along the high side of track. (I have the router attachment to the track but found it didn't produce the accurate results I wanted.) Anyhow the tracks where joined moved and therefore my cut wasn't straight. Fortunately I was able to use that cut as the backside that had a coved backsplash on it. For the next cut that needed to be full length I did the same thing except I double stuck a piece of Corian at the joint. It held, and I was able to cut the front of the counter top full length, in one shot.

The accuracy (Straightness) is questionable when joining tracks and damage from the set screws are possible.


----------



## fourcornerhome

What BB said. you don't tighten the set screws against the aluminum. You tighten them to the second steel bar.


----------



## Peter_C

fourcornerhome said:


> What BB said. you don't tighten the set screws against the aluminum. You tighten them to the second steel bar.


That is better than Festool's system by far :thumbup: Had I known I would have bought the Makita version. 

Still I wouldn't want to constantly be removing and installing them every couple of minutes, nor working with a long rail all the time.


----------



## Youngin'

Having a long and short track is probably the better way to go then.


----------



## overanalyze

I made a set like the Makita connectors for myself. I also bought the long and short tracks and can't imagine constantly connecting 2 55's. If you don't want to store the long track get a 3rd 55 so when you are using two connected you still have a short one available.


----------



## Tylerwalker32

overanalyze said:


> I made a set like the Makita connectors for myself. I also bought the long and short tracks and can't imagine constantly connecting 2 55's. If you don't want to store the long track get a 3rd 55 so when you are using two connected you still have a short one available.



That's what I did I have 3 55" rails. I use the betterley connector to straighten them. Works awesome.


----------



## charimon

Dan_Watson said:


> You will not regret it. We are debating a second one.


http://www.spycor.com/Pullman_Ermator_A600_AIR_SCRUBBER_HEPA_120V_p/20090006.htm
Go Ermator, specially at this price. I have a Drieze Defend Air as well but I plan on at least one more A600 before year end.


----------



## charimon

picked up a 2 wheel cart. The folks at Reikes machinery were awwesome. Set me with exactly what I wanted on the Magliner everything was in stock there and I was on my way in less than 45 min.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

charimon said:


> http://www.spycor.com/Pullman_Ermator_A600_AIR_SCRUBBER_HEPA_120V_p/20090006.htm
> 
> Go Ermator, specially at this price. I have a Drieze Defend Air as well but I plan on at least one more A600 before year end.



How noisy are they? I might grab one as the allegro I'm using ain't good in some situations but it's stupidly quite as fan is outside the room.


----------



## charimon

BCConstruction said:


> How noisy are they? I might grab one as the allegro I'm using ain't good in some situations but it's stupidly quite as fan is outside the room.


It is not loud. I am trying to think what it is comparable to... loud bath fan? the 600 cfm setting is louder than the 300 but you can hold a normal conversation in the area on either setting. The Size is nice about the size of a Festool Midi.


----------



## TempestV

I spent $400 today...


----------



## brhokel606

Tylerwalker32 said:


> That's what I did I have 3 55" rails. I use the betterley connector to straighten them. Works awesome.


Exact same here, 1 long is too hard to store and the Betterly connector makes it straight as an arrow. I have 3 - 55" rails and no way do I want the long rail now.


----------



## Tylerwalker32

brhokel606 said:


> Exact same here, 1 long is too hard to store and the Betterly connector makes it straight as an arrow. I have 3 - 55" rails and no way do I want the long rail now.



I had the long rail and I found I didn't use it because of transporting it. I love having the 3 rails, and the connector, it was worth 100 bucks.


----------



## Youngin'

Those betterly connectors won't damage the makita rails?


----------



## brhokel606

Youngin' said:


> Those betterly connectors won't damage the makita rails?


No idea, I have the Festool rails, it works awesome.


----------



## Youngin'

I was just thinking that I would like to have the long rail but transporting it could be an issue. I no longer have a truck and my SUV is too small. It will just be occasional sidework for friends or my own projects. I guess it's worth researching the rail connectors.


----------



## aaron_a

MJconstruction said:


> That's mostly what I have been using it for. With granat 60 and in rotex it has been doing a great job, just wish I had got the dust extractor with it.



Great sander. I use mine all the time. Do yourself a favor and get an extractor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Builders Inc.

SamM said:


> I was pretty sure mine would have a case but no such luck.
> 
> I'll be getting a tstak box for it soon.
> 
> On a side note, used the saw today. I installed a dishwasher on the end of a cabinet and added a new end. Floor was terribly off square. My piece fit like a glove :thumbup:



It came in! What's with the metric depth set? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SamM

Builders Inc. said:


> It came in! What's with the metric depth set?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know right? 

Let's see. It's 3/4".....carry the one.....


----------



## tjbnwi

These depth settings work for the Festool saws 21 mm for 1/2", 27 mm for 3/4", 33 mm for 1".

I do have a questions for those that purchased the Makita track saw. From what I read it does not come with a storage/transport box, does the cost include a rail? What does the saw cost without the "box" or rail (if not included)? 

Tom


----------



## Joemack1

Looks like you can get the saw, 55" rail and stackable case for $420 from factory authorized direct


----------



## Builders Inc.

I bought the makita SP6000J and it came with a box and one 55" track for $419.99
And two additional 55" tracks for $159.98 and a makita guide rail connector for $24.99 it was at my door in 72 hours from CPO outlets. Aaanddd I still haven't figured out what the other little piece of steel with only one hole in it (guide rail connector kit) goes too. Hmm. I thought it was a rip guide but it would have a flat piece on the end for that. I guess it goes to the top side of the rail or something... Gotta you tube it or something. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi

Thanks for the replies on the cost of the Makita, other posts lead me to believe the "box" did not come with the saw. 

Tom


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

MJconstruction said:


> That's mostly what I have been using it for. With granat 60 and in rotex it has been doing a great job, just wish I had got the dust extractor with it.



I can't imagine using it without an extractor... You need to buy one soon.


----------



## MJconstruction

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> I can't imagine using it without an extractor... You need to buy one soon.



It's definitely on the list. I'm thinking I'll get the track saw extractor combo when I have the funds.


----------



## JR Shepstone

tjbnwi said:


> These depth settings work for the Festool saws 21 mm for 1/2", 27 mm for 3/4", 33 mm for 1".
> 
> I do have a questions for those that purchased the Makita track saw. From what I read it does not come with a storage/transport box, does the cost include a rail? What does the saw cost without the "box" or rail (if not included)?
> 
> Tom


I got mine from HD. 

Cost included a case for the saw and one rail. 

They also sell just the saw. That, too, comes with a case.


----------



## Calidecks

JR Shepstone said:


> I got mine from HD.
> 
> Cost included a case for the saw and one rail.
> 
> They also sell just the saw. That, too, comes with a case.


Yep, I got mine from the Depot online.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

charimon said:


> http://www.spycor.com/Pullman_Ermator_A600_AIR_SCRUBBER_HEPA_120V_p/20090006.htm
> Go Ermator, specially at this price. I have a Drieze Defend Air as well but I plan on at least one more A600 before year end.





aaron_a said:


> This came in the mail today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Besides price, how do these units compare? BuildClean is pretty secretive about the unit - no specs on the website... call for pricing...


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Besides price, how do these units compare? BuildClean is pretty secretive about the unit - no specs on the website... call for pricing...



That always worries me when company's aint open about specs of products. Does it not list CFM in any form at all. How motor amps? Not that it really tells you the full story.


----------



## Railman

tjbnwi said:


> These depth settings work for the Festool saws 21 mm for 1/2", 27 mm for 3/4", 33 mm for 1".
> 
> I do have a questions for those that purchased the Makita track saw. From what I read it does not come with a storage/transport box, does the cost include a rail? What does the saw cost without the "box" or rail (if not included)?
> 
> Tom


That's some fuzzy math!
There must be more to it for those to be right.:whistling
Maybe some of it is for the thickness of the blade?

1" = 25.4mm
1/2" = 12.7mm
3/4" = 19.05mm = .75 x 25.4


----------



## aptpupil

Railman said:


> That's some fuzzy math!
> There must be more to it for those to be right.:whistling
> Maybe some of it is for the thickness of the blade?
> 
> 1" = 25.4mm
> 1/2" = 12.7mm
> 3/4" = 19.05mm = .75 x 25.4


I figured rail plus clearing the bottom of whatever you're cutting


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

tjbnwi said:


> These depth settings work for the Festool saws 21 mm for 1/2", 27 mm for 3/4", 33 mm for 1".
> 
> I do have a questions for those that purchased the Makita track saw. From what I read it does not come with a storage/transport box, does the cost include a rail? What does the saw cost without the "box" or rail (if not included)?
> 
> Tom


Are you not using the scale that adjusts for the rail for those numbers?


----------



## tjbnwi

Railman said:


> That's some fuzzy math!
> There must be more to it for those to be right.:whistling
> Maybe some of it is for the thickness of the blade?
> 
> 1" = 25.4mm
> 1/2" = 12.7mm
> 3/4" = 19.05mm = .75 x 25.4


The rail is 5 mm thick. So my numbers are rail+material+a little extra.

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Are you not using the scale that adjusts for the rail for those numbers?


No, rarely do I look at there scales anymore. Just set the depth by feel along the housing. 

Tom


----------



## shanewreckd

tjbnwi said:


> The rail is 5 mm thick. So my numbers are rail+material+a little extra.
> 
> Tom


I was also going to say that that math didn't stack up, but then thought about it, and figured you knew what you were talking about :thumbsup:


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker




----------



## Golden view

DaVinciRemodel said:


> It worries me when they are nearly twice the price and there’s little info to persuade me as to “Why!” I don’t mind paying more if I’m getting more but so far we’ve traded 3 emails to get info. And it doesn’t look good for BuildClean. Here’s some info I’ve been able to pry out of them.
> 
> •	CFM’s BC = 200 – 400 – 600 (three speeds). The A600 is 300 & 600 (two speeds).
> •	Weight BC = 38lbs and the A600 is 41lbs.
> •	Dimensions The BC is the size of a shop vac (that’s what they told me :blink and the A600 is 15 x 17 x 17.
> •	The HEPA filter is 90% efficient at an unknown particle size (that’s what they said). The A600 is 99.99% efficient at .3 microns.
> •	Replacement HEPA filters are about the same price. The BC Pre-filters are $115 (5 pack) and the A600 Pre-filters are $74 (20 pack).
> •	BC says both filters need to be replaced when used. The A600 says both filters are “washable” (not sure I would wash a HEPA filter… but).


Maybe I'm reading this wrong, but the BC also advertises 99.99% efficient at .3 microns. The 90% figure is how much dust it removes from the room, which seems reasonable as it's difficult to filter all air in a room.

I'm curious about the A600 as an alternative though.


----------



## JR Shepstone

So, quick question.

I have two sets of both the Festool and Makita guide rail connectors. Which brand works best so I can send the other back?

And I don't have that fancy machined aluminum aligner, yet.


----------



## tjbnwi

I've only used the Festool rail connectors, never seen the Makita's. The Festools work fine for me, just don't over tighten the screws, do not butt the rails tight end to end leave a slight gap, align rails with a level prior to snugging the screw.

Tom


----------



## David7586

I find the makita is more foolproof. Both work equally well, but I would rather have the makita as it seems better designed; however, it's just a connector. I wouldn't put too much thought into it. Some people have bought nylon tipped screws to help prevent the dimpling. 

Google "festool owners group guiderail connector nylon screw" for the thread.


----------



## Calidecks

Just get a Mafell and call it a day. No lining up don't even need to check it nor is it possible to dimple anything. Sorry couldn't resist. :laughing:


----------



## JR Shepstone

tjbnwi said:


> I've only used the Festool rail connectors, never seen the Makita's. The Festools work fine for me, just don't over tighten the screws, do not butt the rails tight end to end leave a slight gap, align rails with a level prior to snugging the screw.
> 
> Tom


I actually had this idea. Good tip on not making them snug.


----------



## JR Shepstone

Californiadecks said:


> Just get a Mafell and call it a day. No lining up don't even need to check it nor is it possible to dimple anything. Sorry couldn't resist. :laughing:


If only my pockets were as deep as yours...

However, when you find the next best thing to the Mafell, and we know you will, you always do, I call dibs on it.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

DaVinciRemodel said:


> It worries me when they are nearly twice the price and there’s little info to persuade me as to “Why!” I don’t mind paying more if I’m getting more but so far we’ve traded 3 emails to get info. And it doesn’t look good for BuildClean. Here’s some info I’ve been able to pry out of them.
> 
> 
> 
> •CFM’s BC = 200 – 400 – 600 (three speeds). The A600 is 300 & 600 (two speeds).
> 
> •Weight BC = 38lbs and the A600 is 41lbs.
> 
> •Dimensions The BC is the size of a shop vac (that’s what they told me :blink and the A600 is 15 x 17 x 17.
> 
> •The HEPA filter is 90% efficient at an unknown particle size (that’s what they said). The A600 is 99.99% efficient at .3 microns.
> 
> •Replacement HEPA filters are about the same price. The BC Pre-filters are $115 (5 pack) and the A600 Pre-filters are $74 (20 pack).
> 
> •BC says both filters need to be replaced when used. The A600 says both filters are “washable” (not sure I would wash a HEPA filter… but).



I thought the CFM would be in the 1000+ range. That sounds low. What I'm worried about is I won't be happy with either though. 

I like the idea of not having to put a duct in the window but it works extremely well and pulls dust out so quickly. But in winter it's not so great as it can pull the hot air from a house quickly but it's normally only on when making dust so not a big deal. 

The Dyson we have has a washable HEPA filter. It does clean up good. Just have to sit it out in sun to dry out as its a very thick filter so takes a while to dry.


----------



## brhokel606

JR Shepstone said:


> So, quick question.
> 
> I have two sets of both the Festool and Makita guide rail connectors. Which brand works best so I can send the other back?
> 
> And I don't have that fancy machined aluminum aligner, yet.


Get the Betterly aligner, it is soooooooooooooo worth ever cent!


----------



## TempestV

I cracked the lense on my old welding helmet. Here is the replacement- Miller Digital Infinity.


----------



## TempestV

One of the best features- the headgear is way more comfortable than my old helmet.


----------



## madmax718

Forgive me for I had sinned.


----------



## TimelessQuality

madmax... Is that the 'paddle' switch? I got one, and it takes some getting used to


----------



## brhokel606

madmax718 said:


> Forgive me for I had sinned.


I would like to know how well the dust extraction works please, run it and get back to us.


----------



## madmax718

TimelessQuality said:


> madmax... Is that the 'paddle' switch? I got one, and it takes some getting used to


Yes, the paddle one. I have paddles and triggers on my dewalts and other grinders, (except my makita) and feel much more comfortable with the paddle type- used them for years as a mechanic on my air tools.


----------



## madmax718

brhokel606 said:


> I would like to know how well the dust extraction works please, run it and get back to us.


Yep, will do. I got this grinder pretty much because there is a shortage of dust management from every other mfg, other than dedicated "tuck point" shrouds. Grinding shrouds are much more common. Unfortunately, the shroud only fits certain bosch grinders, so rather than get the cheapest bosh grinder, figured I'd at least get the variable speed one. Plus side, its not made in China.

Anyways, this vid pushed me toward it:




(check the 2 min mark with them using this shroud instead of the tuck point shroud)





this one shows the tuck point attachment.

The only real difference I see between the two is that the tuck point has a spring operated type cover than covers the blade when removed from the brick. The other thing is that it is much more "enclosed" . the mechanism takes up more space and thus has the vac port angled.


----------



## overanalyze

Yeah!


----------



## Warren

overanalyze said:


> Yeah!


Got my spiker today also!!


----------



## Santi78342

I should probably go to a meeting..

- Hitachi 1/4 Narrow Crown Stapler
- Dewalt 20v Brushless Framing Nailer
- Bosch 4 1/2" Angle Grinder
- Bosch Lboxx-2
- Bosch 4 1/2" cup grinding wheel
- Bosch 4 1/2" dust shroud 
- Festool Sys-mini with organizer


----------



## Tom M

Whats the deal with these battery powered nailers? I remember hearing some good feedback about them but they were heavy or something.


----------



## Warren

Tom M said:


> Whats the deal with these battery powered nailers? I remember hearing some good feedback about them but they were heavy or something.


I gotta say, I am a huge fan. Bought my first in January and it has been great. They are a bit heavy, but they fire very consistently, using only the battery. Battery life has also been excellent. Doing basement framing, the battery would typically go almost all day.


----------



## overanalyze

It was because of Warrens good review of the gun and caulk gun I bought them. The gun is a bit heavier than my Senco gas gun but is also more compact.


----------



## Warren

overanalyze said:


> It was because of Warrens good review of the gun and caulk gun I bought them. The gun is a bit heavier than my Senco gas gun but is also more compact.



My guys are really sold on that glue gun. I saw our old manual gun on site today and commented that it had not been used in a while. I could tell by the brand of the tube that we had not used that gun in about a year.


----------



## Calidecks

I'd love to lose the hose, but I can barely lift my feet around all day. every extra ounce beats me down. It has only been this way since I turned 50.


----------



## Leo G

Couple of helium balloons could help


----------



## Warren

Californiadecks said:


> I'd love to lose the hose, but I can barely lift my feet around all day. every extra ounce beats me down. It has only been this way since I turned 50.


I think one of these guns would be ideal for deck framing. Only thing your getting the compressor out for is a few clips of spikes and maybe the hanger nailer.


----------



## Calidecks

Warren said:


> I think one of these guns would be ideal for deck framing. Only thing your getting the compressor out for is a few clips of spikes and maybe the hanger nailer.


Yeah I thought about that. But I do use the compressor with two TCG guns on every job.


----------



## Santi78342

Well this thing isn't going to be catching much dust?! Wtf! Bosch grinder, shroud, and cup wheel!


----------



## TempestV

I'd buy a battery teco nailer in a heartbeat. 

I also have both the cordless nailer and the 12v glue gun, and I'll echo what Warren said- both of them rock. I do a lot of sips panels, and they use a lot of glue. Try hand pumping a continuous 24 foot long 1/2 inch diameter bead of glue, 4 times or more in a row, and do that process nonstop all day long, and the battery glue guns are worth their weight in gold. 
The cordless nailguns are great for pickup framing, small jobs, ect. They are great for running rat runs on truss sets. You can climb through all the bracing without dragging a hose behind you that gets tangled up on everything. I use standard clipped head nails and avoid the wimpy dewalt nails.


----------



## aptpupil

madmax718 said:


> Yep, will do. I got this grinder pretty much because there is a shortage of dust management from every other mfg, other than dedicated "tuck point" shrouds. Grinding shrouds are much more common. Unfortunately, the shroud only fits certain bosch grinders, so rather than get the cheapest bosh grinder, figured I'd at least get the variable speed one. Plus side, its not made in China.
> 
> Anyways, this vid pushed me toward it:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ViU-QwJdYDc
> (check the 2 min mark with them using this shroud instead of the tuck point shroud)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZlt4J18vKo
> this one shows the tuck point attachment.
> 
> The only real difference I see between the two is that the tuck point has a spring operated type cover than covers the blade when removed from the brick. The other thing is that it is much more "enclosed" . the mechanism takes up more space and thus has the vac port angled.


Thanks, been trying to solve this problem for a while and never got around to finding the perfect solution. Looks like I have a purchase, or two, in my future


----------



## aptpupil

madmax718 said:


> Forgive me for I had sinned.


Also, does that model paddle switch have a lock on?


----------



## TimelessQuality

The bosch paddle switch I have doesn't lock, but it's more like a rocker switch (pivots on the side). It's kinda awkward.. you need a full grip to make it work.

I recommend going somewhere and picking one up before buying


----------



## kevjob

aptpupil said:


> Thanks, been trying to solve this problem for a while and never got around to finding the perfect solution. Looks like I have a purchase, or two, in my future


You could try this one also.

I have the other version for grinding floors and works amazingly well.


----------



## madmax718

aptpupil said:


> Also, does that model paddle switch have a lock on?


no lock on. Its just a trigger safety, then keep down the paddle. Feels ok, just got it today, havent used it yet.


----------



## RobertCDF

Zip ties - the universal trigger lock.


----------



## Calidecks

Awesome blades


----------



## JR Shepstone

Which one should I get?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Def the $84 one. It's way sharper


----------



## Calidecks

JR Shepstone said:


> Which one should I get?


Did you check "Carbide Processor"?


----------



## JR Shepstone

BCConstruction said:


> Def the $84 one. It's way sharper


Nice. I didn't notice that at first!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Framer87 said:


> I wouldn't be able to count how many halogen light I've gone through before I got the first wobble light 7 years ago. This is the 3rd one, one of which bit the dust... Never will go back to halogen though. Use the Costco led headlamps a lot as well. Very cheap and good lighting.



Same here. Used them so much though that all the plastic has gone brittle and snaps real easy now. The UV they blast out must be unreal to damage the plastic like that. Their customer service sucks ass too. Shane as its a good product but I won't replace them anymore. Gonna go another route


----------



## Framer87

BCConstruction said:


> Same here. Used them so much though that all the plastic has gone brittle and snaps real easy now. The UV they blast out must be unreal to damage the plastic like that. Their customer service sucks ass too. Shane as its a good product but I won't replace them anymore. Gonna go another route


The wobbly light plastic?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Framer87 said:


> The wobbly light plastic?



Yeah it's all plastic. Pretty tuff until it's a few years old then gets brittle and any knock cracks and breaks stuff.


----------



## Philament

Inner10 said:


> I'd try a cordless and a Lennox auger bit.


Speaking of bits, has anyone tried Wood Owl bits? Any feedback?
I'm interested in trying out the Ultra Smooth http://www.woodowl.com/PROD_ultrasmooth.htm , and maybe the Nail Chipper http://www.woodowl.com/PROD_nailchipper.htm


----------



## Santi78342

Snagged up a couple of these today. I tried to order 4 but it said only 2 were available so that's how many I got! This is the older version without Bluetooth btw..


----------



## Inner10

Philament said:


> Speaking of bits, has anyone tried Wood Owl bits? Any feedback?
> I'm interested in trying out the Ultra Smooth http://www.woodowl.com/PROD_ultrasmooth.htm , and maybe the Nail Chipper http://www.woodowl.com/PROD_nailchipper.htm


Yep junk, if you can find them in my house you can have them.

The triple cutting head cuts faster than the flutes can clear it out and they get jamed and won't come out.


----------



## Philament

Inner10 said:


> Yep junk, if you can find them in my house you can have them.
> 
> The triple cutting head cuts faster than the flutes can clear it out and they get jamed and won't come out.


Will do :thumbsup:
Thanks for the heads up


----------



## shanewreckd

Santi78342 said:


> Snagged up a couple of these today. I tried to order 4 but it said only 2 were available so that's how many I got! This is the older version without Bluetooth btw..


WHAT?! Wow, that's an insane deal. You should uhhh... send one my way :whistling


----------



## Framer87

BCConstruction said:


> Yeah it's all plastic. Pretty tuff until it's a few years old then gets brittle and any knock cracks and breaks stuff.


Never had that, and mine has been around some time.


----------



## jetdawg

Philament said:


> Speaking of bits, has anyone tried Wood Owl bits? Any feedback?
> I'm interested in trying out the Ultra Smooth http://www.woodowl.com/PROD_ultrasmooth.htm , and maybe the Nail Chipper http://www.woodowl.com/PROD_nailchipper.htm


Nothing but positive feedback, poster above is first time I've heard anyone complain about them. I'd like to know if there are better bits than those.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Framer87 said:


> Never had that, and mine has been around some time.



Are yours the 400w MH versions? 

I have 3 of them. Well should say had 3 of them. 1 died and had too many parts damaged to make worth repairing, 1 other has a busted bulb net that cracked nearly the whole way around so bulb now falls into the middle of the shaft. The other has a busted transformer bracket and busted up shade that's turned so yellow it looks burnt and the handle and lid has cracked and I pretty much baby my stuff as its only me who uses them.


----------



## Framer87

BCConstruction said:


> Are yours the 400w MH versions?
> 
> I have 3 of them. Well should say had 3 of them. 1 died and had too many parts damaged to make worth repairing, 1 other has a busted bulb net that cracked nearly the whole way around so bulb now falls into the middle of the shaft. The other has a busted transformer bracket and busted up shade that's turned so yellow it looks burnt and the handle and lid has cracked and I pretty much baby my stuff as its only me who uses them.


Yup, and those "bulb nets" are only like $7. Have cracked off a handle but then I just cinch up a handle around the neck with rope that works pretty good. I put mine on 5' steps to give more light and sometimes they fall off, causing the bulb net to crack. I have a few on hand now.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Framer87 said:


> Yup, and those "bulb nets" are only like $7. Have cracked off a handle but then I just cinch up a handle around the neck with rope that works pretty good. I put mine on 5' steps to give more light and sometimes they fall off, causing the bulb net to crack. I have a few on hand now.



Mine seem to crack with the smallest of hits. I do use the reflectors on the lights though so heat is prob higher but shouldn't be that much worse. What's annoying too is when they were under warranty all the bits that broke were not covered under warranty.


----------



## kixnbux

Ordered me a 20v dewalt miter saw finally 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onmywayup

kixnbux said:


> Ordered me a 20v dewalt miter saw finally
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been circling around one of these for a couple weeks, trying to decide if I use one enough anymore to justify it (I do a whole lot more things with the skil saw than I used to). Let me know your opinion after you use it for a few jobs. I guess I'm mostly concerned about how long a battery can last running that size blade,especially cutting dimensional lumber instead of just trim


----------



## kixnbux

onmywayup said:


> I've been circling around one of these for a couple weeks, trying to decide if I use one enough anymore to justify it (I do a whole lot more things with the skil saw than I used to). Let me know your opinion after you use it for a few jobs. I guess I'm mostly concerned about how long a battery can last running that size blade,especially cutting dimensional lumber instead of just trim



Took me a few weeks to decide also. I'm still on the fence. I'll let you know 🏻


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Golden view

I see the new Dewalt 20v xr stuff has 60 lumen leds (20x brighter) that stay on for 20 minutes. I always thought this would be a good idea. Should be good for days, it's still only around 1 watt of light.


----------



## Spencer

kixnbux said:


> Ordered me a 20v dewalt miter saw finally
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You will love it. I never imagined how much I would use it. It is so easy to grab and use. The kapex rarely gets used anymore. Only on big jobs.


----------



## Spencer

onmywayup said:


> I've been circling around one of these for a couple weeks, trying to decide if I use one enough anymore to justify it (I do a whole lot more things with the skil saw than I used to). Let me know your opinion after you use it for a few jobs. I guess I'm mostly concerned about how long a battery can last running that size blade,especially cutting dimensional lumber instead of just trim



If you are running the larger batteries it lasts an impressively long time cutting 2x4's and such. Buy it.


----------



## Spencer

The day has finally come. Got my 20v nailer and some other goodies. 

Fired off a few rounds. So far I'm very pleased. 

As technology advances and more nailer gauges are offered these things are going to revolutionize the way we work.


----------



## Builders Inc.

brhokel606 said:


> Forgot to post this Friday, was to excited to get home and use it! Took out of box, installed blade and began cutting. I have always used the cut off with fiber wheel before, wow is this saw amazing! Clean cuts, no sparks everywhere and cuts much faster. Bought extra blade just in case but I am very happy with the saw thus far. Well worth the money, was debating the band saw of cut off, I like the size of this better.
> 
> Also got the 4x8 Centipede, love the 2 smaller ones (2x4) I have and thought I'd pick up the larger. Lowes had it for $79, cheapest I have seen it yet.


Those Centipedes are nice. 

BTW what kind of carbide toothed blade are you using in a 14" chop saw. Heres my take, I wanted a carbide blade like the demon in a 14" and they make one BUT the chop saw spins at 4k rpm and the demon blade and the DeWalt blade are both rated at 1800 rpm. Are you spinning one of those blades at 4k rpm? I bet it would cut amazing but it sounds like a liability accident waiting to happen. 

That was my original intention to buy the 7 1/4" for a circular saw and buy a 14" for pre cutting at the shop on a chop saw. I just cant find a 14" to work with the high RMP's of the chop saw. :blink:


----------



## Calidecks

SamM said:


> A little more storage.
> 
> This whole stack cost less than two sys 1s.


And you can sit on them at break without them cracking. I wiegh a buck fity and broke a sys.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

...


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

Californiadecks said:


> And you can sit on them at break without them cracking. I wiegh a buck fity and broke a sys.


Maybe you weigh more than you let yourself believe... :whistling

I've sat on mine plenty and I'm 190.

I will admit, they are a little flimsy compared to lots of the other systems out there. But I'm not having issues with them breaking. I like the one handed operation too much to use something else.


----------



## Calidecks

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Maybe you weigh more than you let yourself believe... :whistling
> 
> I've sat on mine plenty and I'm 190.
> 
> I will admit, they are a little flimsy compared to lots of the other systems out there. But I'm not having issues with them breaking. I like the one handed operation too much to use something else.


I did get my weight wrong, my bad


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

Californiadecks said:


> I did get my weight wrong, my bad


With moccasins on. :thumbup:


----------



## Calidecks

I think it has something to do with a narrower ass. The weight is more concentrated in a smaller area.


----------



## Leo G

Californiadecks said:


> I did get my weight wrong, my bad


Skin and bones. Or you're under 5'


----------



## Calidecks

Leo G said:


> Skin and bones. Or you're under 5'


I'm 5'-9". I've actually given up trying to gain wieght. My doctor said if I weighed 10 or 15 more pounds I'd be considered over wieght. It's about BMI. I get a perfect bill of health every year. I have every test done in the book as well.


----------



## TempestV

Builders Inc. said:


> Those Centipedes are nice.
> 
> BTW what kind of carbide toothed blade are you using in a 14" chop saw. Heres my take, I wanted a carbide blade like the demon in a 14" and they make one BUT the chop saw spins at 4k rpm and the demon blade and the DeWalt blade are both rated at 1800 rpm. Are you spinning one of those blades at 4k rpm? I bet it would cut amazing but it sounds like a liability accident waiting to happen.
> 
> That was my original intention to buy the 7 1/4" for a circular saw and buy a 14" for pre cutting at the shop on a chop saw. I just cant find a 14" to work with the high RMP's of the chop saw. :blink:


It's probably not the blade, it's the saw. Dewalt makes the DW 872 14" chopsaw, which spins at 1300 rpm.


----------



## Calidecks

Here's my BMI


----------



## Calidecks

I'm actually 5'-8.5"


----------



## Leo G

BMI is always on the low side for weight. If you are normal size and very muscular you will be over your BMI. I call it hogwash.


----------



## TempestV

Leo G said:


> Skin and bones. Or you're under 5'


I'm about the same weight, and I'm 6'. I try to gain weight. It just doesn't happen. I consider a 3/4 lb cheese burger normal, I eat pasta and mashed potatoes like mad, and it doesn't matter what I do, I stay between 145 and 150. It's actually quite annoying. Ever look for 29x34 jeans? Most companies don't make them. I have to scrunch all my bags on my toolbelt as close together as possible in order to fit them around my waist, and even then, I have no hips, so I have to crank them tight to stay up, which makes almost any toolbelt uncomfortable.


----------



## Youngin'

TempestV said:


> I'm about the same weight, and I'm 6'. I try to gain weight. It just doesn't happen. I consider a 3/4 lb cheese burger normal, I eat pasta and mashed potatoes like mad, and it doesn't matter what I do, I stay between 145 and 150. It's actually quite annoying. Ever look for 29x34 jeans? Most companies don't make them. I have to scrunch all my bags on my toolbelt as close together as possible in order to fit them around my waist, and even then, I have no hips, so I have to crank them tight to stay up, which makes almost any toolbelt uncomfortable.


Pretty much describes my situation. The only toolbelts I've found work for me were diamondbacks.


----------



## Leo G

I certainly don't have that problem.


----------



## Calidecks

TempestV said:


> I'm about the same weight, and I'm 6'. I try to gain weight. It just doesn't happen. I consider a 3/4 lb cheese burger normal, I eat pasta and mashed potatoes like mad, and it doesn't matter what I do, I stay between 145 and 150. It's actually quite annoying. Ever look for 29x34 jeans? Most companies don't make them. I have to scrunch all my bags on my toolbelt as close together as possible in order to fit them around my waist, and even then, I have no hips, so I have to crank them tight to stay up, which makes almost any toolbelt uncomfortable.


Thank God! I'm not alone out there! Those are the exact same issues I have, minus the height thing. Fortunately I can find good clothes. I'm also a regular at my Tailor. I eat like crazy too. I just take more dumps.


----------



## Tinstaafl

Californiadecks said:


> I'm actually 5'-8.5"


Funny, when I was in my 20's/30's, I was 6' and 155, healthy as a horse. Now i'm ~5'11" and 185... still healthy as a horse for my age. I must be doing something wrong.


----------



## TempestV

My dad is the same way. He's getting a beer gut now, which means that he wears a 32" waist.


----------



## Calidecks

Tinstaafl said:


> Funny, when I was in my 20's/30's, I was 6' and 155, healthy as a horse. Now i'm ~5'11" and 185... still healthy as a horse for my age. I must be doing something wrong.


I'm very healthy, according to how I feel my activity level and my yearly physical.

My assistant has his degree in health something (can't remember exactly) He says for my age I'm doing really well. He also said it's not so much about working up a sweat daily it's more about activity. I stay pretty active.


----------



## RobertCDF

Builders Inc. said:


> The 7 1/4" doable demon blade was used a lot today. I wasn't too impressed with it on 5/8" rebar. Cut through one 20' stick in 8" pieces and by the time I was at the end of the stick it was cutting about as fast as the abrasive blade did. I tried to upload a video but I'm getting network error. I wanna see the larger blade on a slow chop saw...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you run it straight through or roll it? I want to say it's max cut is 1/4" steel but if you roll the rebar as you're cutting it works better.


----------



## aptpupil

Californiadecks said:


> And you can sit on them at break without them cracking. I wiegh a buck fity and broke a sys.


That's because you're a hard ass. 

I use mine as a step stool all the time. 170lbs.


----------



## Calidecks

aptpupil said:


> That's because you're a hard ass.
> 
> I use mine as a step stool all the time. 170lbs.


I'll bet if you stood in middle of one, It'd break. I sit in the middle of mine and it cracked.


----------



## aptpupil

Californiadecks said:


> I'll bet if you stood in middle of one, It'd break. I sit in the middle of mine and it cracked.


Yeah, I just step on the edges... No problems so far.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

I stand on mine all the time. Only broken lid was from a 4x4 falling 10 feet onto one.


----------



## Inner10

I'm over 230 and I stand on them all the time, I've popped a few hinge pins and they buckle a lot but I've never broken one.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Thats like two of me.


----------



## Unger.const

Californiadecks said:


> I did get my weight wrong, my bad


150?.......I have hand tools that weigh more then you! Hahaha 

I must be tougher then you. Every morning I wake up and carry 100 pounds more then you all day long and I don't put it down till I go to sleep........and even then it jiggles when I snore.


----------



## Calidecks

Would you like pictures? They are cheap crap. But hey they stack nicely

Just like the vac's. Underpowered as hell. But hey they make great tool carts. :laughing:


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

TempestV said:


> ... I have no hips, so I have to crank them tight to stay up, which makes almost any toolbelt uncomfortable.


I have no hips either. I’m shaped like a pear :laughing: I’m pretty sure I can get my pouches and yours on my belt :lol:


----------



## Santi78342

$200 HD Special Buy of the Day a few days ago came in.


----------



## TempestV

Have you used it yet? My 1 1/8 fuel roto is too big for tapcon sized bits, and I was wondering just how well the 12v would work.


----------



## TempestV

I had some boxes waiting for me when I got home.








Dewalt carbon fiber level
2 stiletto titanium pry bars
5 dewalt tough box brackets
Dewalt 8v flashlight
A bunch of small tool pouches
Magnet for my milwaukee 12v light
Replacement pullzall handle
Stiletto replacement handle to fit my vaughn 999


----------



## Santi78342

TempestV said:


> Have you used it yet? My 1 1/8 fuel roto is too big for tapcon sized bits, and I was wondering just how well the 12v would work.


I have not used it yet, but I got it thinking it would be perfect for Tapcon sized bits. I can't believe how light this thing is. I'll report back when I get a chance to use this sucker.


----------



## totes

Buy 2 and get a free 4 amp battery, had to.


----------



## BradingCon

Picked up the dewalt 20v framer last week. Then, today picked up the dewalt 20v miter saw. $800 dropped but hope to make that up in cordless efficiency.


----------



## kixnbux

BradingCon said:


> Picked up the dewalt 20v framer last week. Then, today picked up the dewalt 20v miter saw. $800 dropped but hope to make that up in cordless efficiency.












You will. It's an amazing little saw. I've trimmed 3 houses with mine already


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BradingCon

kixnbux said:


> You will. It's an amazing little saw. I've trimmed 3 houses with mine already
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



We are entering what I call our kitchen and bath season. Smaller jobs indoors that we really need to focus on little efficiencies everywhere we can. The nailer has been awesome for framing bathrooms (besides it has jammed on me a couple times). Hoping having a light miter saw to grab everyday will make it easy and efficient to cut blocking and trim for these interior projects. Looks like it's working out great for you.


----------



## kixnbux

It's working great so far. I keep my 12" mounted to the bench in the trailer permanently. So this gives me a rapid set up indoors with no need for power. When running shoe or quarter round I just sit it on the floor beside me. Got a whole home that I'm following the tile layers that way on tonight 🏻


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer

BradingCon said:


> We are entering what I call our kitchen and bath season. Smaller jobs indoors that we really need to focus on little efficiencies everywhere we can. The nailer has been awesome for framing bathrooms (besides it has jammed on me a couple times). Hoping having a light miter saw to grab everyday will make it easy and efficient to cut blocking and trim for these interior projects. Looks like it's working out great for you.


The 20v saw is perfect for what you are doing with bathrooms and kitchens. It shines when precision and capacity are not crucial. Although I think it is perfectly accurate, hard not be with that small of a blade. 

Its great to just bust out for cutting a few stud, blocking, quick trim jobs. 

Its great for me because my other option is the kapex on the dewalt stand with best fence. And we all know how awful it is to run the kapex without a vac. So its been fantastic for me to not have to bust out the kapex for a few cuts. I keep the kapex reserved for larger jobs that warrant it.

If you want to blow some more money get the new 20v 16ga finish nailer. I was running base with it today. I absolutely love it. Another time saver. No need to bust out the compressor and hose for a few pieces of trim and its great to be hose free on production work also.


----------



## Builders Inc.

Help me guys! The 12" sliding Dewalt miter saw is on sale at HD FOR $399


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Golden view

Peter_C said:


> In simple terms. The voltage is going to dictate the power. The amperage is going to be how long they last. They should have the exact same power just for a shorter period. Not sure if you can get a DVOM onto the contacts of the battery, but if you compare them, I bet you will find a lower voltage on the 2.0amp batteries.


Volts x amps = power = watts. No manufacturer specifies amps.

Not to be confused with amp-hours. Volts x amp-hours = watt-hours = run time.


----------



## shanewreckd

Yeah I don't like the 1.5amp batteries. We purchased 4 at the beginning of our last job, and more or less killed them in 3-4 months. They ran impacts or radios, with maybe a rare cut or 2 in a 6 1/4" saw out in the field. They stopped holding a charge for any length of time, and eventually the chargers started showing the damaged code.

I have a couple in my shop, and for the few screws I throw in with them, they work fine. But for driving 3" screws for formwork and templates, they didn't stand up.

This is obviously just my opinion, I don't know the science, electrical or engineering of them. But on the job, it's all 3 or 4amp now, and 5s for the saws and hammer drill.


----------



## kixnbux

Builders Inc. said:


> Help me guys! The 12" sliding Dewalt miter saw is on sale at HD FOR $399
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Be sure that it's the same saw. I got mine on that $399 deal too and it didn't have the xps light system. It won't fit as an ad on either. If that system doesn't matter to you then it's a great deal 🏻


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TempestV

18v batteries are made from 3.6v lithium ion cells. 5 cells in series make 18v. The compact batteries have one set of cells, the xc batteries have 2 sets of cells wired in parellel. As a result, the draw on each set is only half of the total draw. Battery cells have a maximum discharge rate, and the discharge efficiency goes down as the draw rate increases. Tools with very high draw rates will do better with the xc batteries, because they aren't as limited on maximum draw rate. They will also get better useable life per ah, because the draw rate on each cell is lower, resulting in higher discharge efficiency. 

Milwaukee is coming out with their 9ah battery, which will have 3 seperate circuits in parellel, using the same 3ah cells in their 6ah xc battery.


----------



## SouthonBeach

Got a new Bosch rotary laser kit. Besides for testing it out I haven't had a chance to put it to work yet..


----------



## C&C Custom Trim

Peter_C said:


> In simple terms. The voltage is going to dictate the power. The amperage is going to be how long they last. They should have the exact same power just for a shorter period. Not sure if you can get a DVOM onto the contacts of the battery, but if you compare them, I bet you will find a lower voltage on the 2.0amp batteries.



I'd call this totally false. Not only will a 4.0 battery last twice as long as a 2.0, it'll pass twice the amps if the tool pulls it also. Only reason there should be a voltage difference is if the smaller pack can't supply enough amps, then voltage will drop as it struggles to pass enough power.


----------



## Designed2Fail

onmywayup said:


> You know what drives me nuts about the bigger batteries (3ah) on my Dewalt set? They make my impact and even the regular drill fall out of my drill holster while I walk. The balance is all off.
> 
> So I always keep the 1.5 batteries around for the drills.


I wanted to look cool with a holster and my drill in it but ran into the same problem. 

http://www.lowes.com/pd_142352-1492-1L-93333_0__?productId=1016917

that little guy will make your drill swivel and move with you.


----------



## Warren

Builders Inc. said:


> Help me guys! The 12" sliding Dewalt miter saw is on sale at HD FOR $399
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The HD near me has one of the Bosch Axial glides left at $520. I was very tempted to snag it, but my therapist advised against it.


----------



## heavy_d

Builders Inc. said:


> Help me guys! The 12" sliding Dewalt miter saw is on sale at HD FOR $399
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As soon as I see this deal again in Canada I am buying one.


----------



## Leo G

Warren said:


> The HD near me has one of the Bosch Axial glides left at $520. I was very tempted to snag it, but my therapist advised against it.


Love mine.


----------



## Builders Inc.

The saw is in my truck now
 starting at zero days since I've relapsed. Ha! Yeah it's different. I bought this one for my home. I've got one for the crew at the shop. We paid $599 for it and the first thing I noticed is the $599 one has a handle on top. This one does not. I haven't checked for the light yet. But California decks had a nice setup for a light on his. Might go that route if I ever need a light. :/ I want the stand with sliding arms but it's still at $199. My neighbor got one for $119. I'll wait till Black Friday for it. Hopefully someone will have a deal on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Warren

Leo G said:


> Love mine.


Your not helping Leo. 
Good thing you are not my therapist.


----------



## Leo G

Oh baby, look at it. She's so sleek.....









DO IT Doooooo ittttttt


----------



## Builders Inc.

You bass terds with your full size basements! We would have an unground indoor swimming pool if we tried that here in Florida! Lucky! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Warren

Leo G said:


> Oh baby, look at it. She's so sleek.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DO IT Doooooo ittttttt


To justify it, I can go to my grocery store, but the gift cards, get the gas points, and feel like I saved 6% more. 

That puts it at like $478. :whistling


----------



## Builders Inc.

Warren said:


> To justify it, I can go to my grocery store, but the gift cards, get the gas points, and feel like I saved 6% more.
> 
> 
> 
> That puts it at like $478. :whistling



Totally logical! Yup. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

So what you're telling me is you got it below $500 now. So that's just chump change. Congrats on your new purchase :whistling


----------



## Peter_C

Golden view said:


> Volts x amps = power = watts. No manufacturer specifies amps.
> 
> Not to be confused with amp-hours. Volts x amp-hours = watt-hours = run time.





C&C Custom Trim said:


> I'd call this totally false. Not only will a 4.0 battery last twice as long as a 2.0, it'll pass twice the amps if the tool pulls it also. Only reason there should be a voltage difference is if the smaller pack can't supply enough amps, then voltage will drop as it struggles to pass enough power.


You are both correct it is a false statement, but I did state "In simple terms". It is VERY common for a single cell to fail and cause the rest of the battery pack to quit taking a charge, or cause a lower voltage and amp hour capacity. My Snap-on battery packs have had more than a few cells replaced in trying to keep them alive. No reason to replace them all, when it is one or two bad cells. A simple test with a DVOM is all it takes.


----------



## madmax718

JR Shepstone said:


> A couple wants... A couple needs...
> 
> Knee pads. $30. Necessary.
> 12" miter saw blade. $20 off original from $50. Seemed worth it. Probably a rash decision. How'd I do?
> Tapes. $23 for a 2-pack. Always a necessity.
> Chisels. Irwin. Marples. $17. Mostly a want. Totally uneducated purchase.
> Lego jump drives. 8GB? $10 per pack.


Not bad. Depends on the tooth. Amazon sells 2 12" blades for 39.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...rue&ref_=ox_sc_sfl_title_4&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

the chisels are good. Single bevel. Easier to sharpen. Thats my preference.


----------



## madmax718

brhokel606 said:


> Just couldn't help it, wanted small jig saw for coping joints. I am still big time in 20v Dewalt but really like the small M12 Milwaukee stuff.


Love mine, wish it had a blower. the 20v dewalt is smoother, has a blower and orbital action. Seems to make a smoother cut with the same blade. Higher blade speed? Not sure. they are almost the same weight. no light though on the dewalt.


----------



## Jswills76

Finally replaced my 10oz that walked away.


----------



## CrpntrFrk

Got a couple boxes today...


----------



## CrpntrFrk

CrpntrFrk said:


> Got a couple boxes today...


Pictures ...


----------



## TimelessQuality

At a boy feak 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Is this a good deal. It's rubber coated fiberglass, titanium 16oz.


----------



## JR Shepstone

Californiadecks said:


> Is this a good deal. It's rubber coated fiberglass, titanium 16oz.


In my local HD, they have the hickory handled titanium for $70. So.... I don't know.


----------



## Agility

Is the whole handle coated in rubber or just the bottom part? I don't think I paid much more for my fiberglass stiletto, it's not black though. I bought it just after they started producing overseas and the prices dropped.


----------



## RobertCDF

I'd probably buy that hammer if the entire handle was rubber coated, I love my titanium hammers.


----------



## Calidecks

RobertCDF said:


> I'd probably buy that hammer if the entire handle was rubber coated, I love my titanium hammers.


It's completly covered.


----------



## Peter_C

Californiadecks said:


> Is this a good deal. It's rubber coated fiberglass, titanium 16oz.


Smokin' deal! Stiletto TI16MCF should be the part number. Run it through google and it sells for around $120. 

What store is that? 
Which face is on the hammer?

I would like a smaller lighter hammer for finish work with a flat face. Right now I mostly use a Lowes special that is heavy, but it is the perfect shape for me. The Ti-bone II is an awesome BIG hammer that has limited uses for anything past rough work.

Edit: Just figured out that is also a big hammer length wise. I am looking for something shorter. Still a good deal though.
http://www.toolsofthetrade.net/hand-tools/stiletto-titanium-hybrid-fiberglass-handle-hammers_o.aspx


----------



## Calidecks

Peter_C said:


> Smokin' deal! Stiletto TI16MCF should be the part number. Run it through google and it sells for around $120.
> 
> What store is that?
> Which face is on the hammer?
> 
> I would like a smaller lighter hammer for finish work with a flat face. Right now I mostly use a Lowes special that is heavy, but it is the perfect shape for me. The Ti-bone II is an awesome BIG hammer that has limited uses for anything past rough work.
> 
> Edit: Just figured out that is also a big hammer length wise. I am looking for something shorter. Still a good deal though.
> http://www.toolsofthetrade.net/hand-tools/stiletto-titanium-hybrid-fiberglass-handle-hammers_o.aspx


It's at ganahl lumber in Anaheim. It's smooth faced, which is all I use due to exterior finish work.


----------



## Jswills76

I can't wait to test this out.its been on my list for along time.


----------



## Builders Inc.

Yeah mike it's a great deal! Bout $50 off retail price. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tylerwalker32

Jswills76 said:


> I can't wait to test this out.its been on my list for along time.



Just got mine a couple months ago and love it, continue to find new uses for it.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Jswills76 said:


> I can't wait to test this out.its been on my list for along time.


Don’t open the domino assortment systainer like that. Being on its side they will all fall out!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Don’t open the domino assortment systainer like that. Being on its side they will all fall out!



I had all 3 of mine smash open when I forgot to strap them in. Took me ages to go through them all. In early just gave up at one point.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Arrived yesterday :clap:


----------



## Leo G

That's so boring....:w00t:


----------



## rrk

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Arrived yesterday :clap:


Don't get a hernia, they are heavy


----------



## Justin Huisenga

Leo G said:


> Biscuit, yellow glue and 2P-10


The biscuit adds strength in sheer to a point but without clamping pressure the actual glue joint is still held by nothing but glue in tension. Titebond has general guidelines for recommended clamping pressure in their specs. For soft wood you need clamping pressure of 100-150 psi and for hardwoods you need 200+ psi in order to get a good bond. 

I have tried the biscuit/PVA/2p10 method. I have tried biscuits, PVA, and Ulmia clamps. With minimal force I can pull the miter apart with no fiber breakage on the wood. The biscuit does tear up a bit. None were a whole lot stronger than a joint held with glue in tension and cross nailed. I have tried pulling it in on a jamb that has the drywall a bit proud with quick grips and the joint cracks with minimal pressure. On a biscuited miter assembled with Clam Clamps I can pull it in around 1/4" after an overnight cure without snapping a joint. 

I use 2p10 as a clamp while PVA sets up occasionally but for a joint like a casing miter I think the money spent on clamps capable of exerting enough pressure for the glue to get a good bond is well spent.


----------



## [email protected]

Tylerwalker32 said:


> Is it cold where you are?



No, the weather here is still comfortably warm 70 degrees or so it's seating the nails perfectly fine, I honestly believe it's the nail strips after fiddling with it this afternoon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Warren said:


> Please don't call my therapist. Sad when you quote yourself.


Just used mine today to cut 1" thick maple that was 8 1/2" wide. Did a few 15 degree cuts that were perfect. Straight, true and square.


----------



## Warren

Leo G said:


> Just used mine today to cut 1" thick maple that was 8 1/2" wide. Did a few 15 degree cuts that were perfect. Straight, true and square.


I haven't even opened the box yet. I will set it up tomorrow morning. Even after the clearance price, I got gift cards at grocery store that netted me $30 in gas, and $50 in groceries. I was surprised that HD still had the saw. I guess $500 items don't move really fast in the clearance aisle.


----------



## Justin Huisenga

EricBrancard said:


> I still want to try a set of Clam Clamps. Haven't seen them around here. Plenty of Hartford Clamps, though. I can go into houses built 60+ years ago here and see the teeth marks from Hartford clamps in the corners of casings.


Not really a huge difference. Easier to use on a table based on the handle location and less prone to rust. As far as function if you are already invested in the Hartford's there's not really a reason to change.

Good to know painters back then didn't fill the edge holes either. Doesn't seem to matter if you point them out to them either.


----------



## Leo G

Mine was horrible out of the box, horrible.

I actually had to cut the detent plastic guide to get it to work right. But now it's perfect and I couldn't be happier. About 20 minutes to do the dirty deed. Hope yours is spot on out of the box. My 45s were about 1/2 degree out. 2 degrees by the time you got the square done. Now they meet perfect. Get a really good blade. The one that comes with it is good for framing lumber in my opinion. I got a Forrest Chopmaster I believe.


----------



## Warren

Leo G said:


> Mine was horrible out of the box, horrible.
> 
> I actually had to cut the detent plastic guide to get it to work right. But now it's perfect and I couldn't be happier. About 20 minutes to do the dirty deed. Hope yours is spot on out of the box. My 45s were about 1/2 degree out. 2 degrees by the time you got the square done. Now they meet perfect. Get a really good blade. The one that comes with it is good for framing lumber in my opinion. I got a Forrest Chopmaster I believe.


About 95% of our finish work is exterior. We do a lot of Azek trim. I know some folks aren't happy with the depth of cut on this saw, but I rarely have any huge crown to cut, so I think I will be fine. My Milwaukee has seen about 6 years of heavy use, and I knew it was getting to be time to get something new.


----------



## EricBrancard

Justin Huisenga said:


> Not really a huge difference. Easier to use on a table based on the handle location and less prone to rust. As far as function if you are already invested in the Hartford's there's not really a reason to change.
> 
> Good to know painters back then didn't fill the edge holes either. Doesn't seem to matter if you point them out to them either.


Most of the old stuff was stained so I could see where the holes were filled. But, yeah, more than a few of those clamp marks either get missed or they get filled but then someone forgets to sand them before painting.


----------



## [email protected]

Ok tried some new strips, now this! Seriously? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Youngin'

Take it back. That's just nasty.


----------



## Leo G

Look, you got 1 to sink


----------



## Spencer

[email protected] said:


> Ok tried some new strips, now this! Seriously?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cordless don't seem to like harder woods like syp and lvl's. I was using my dewalt to nail 2x4 blocks into a dry 2x12 yellow pine joist. It was leaving them all an inch proud. Just didn't have the balls. Full 5.0 battery also.


----------



## Warren

madmax718 said:


> Ridgid miter saw stand for 99 dollars!


I was gonna go get one tomorrow in hopes of putting a new saw on it soon. Turns out, the new saw was tonight and I didn't score the stand yet. I bought two of the Ridgid stands about 10 years ago for $99 each. While some of the handles are cracked, the thing is still sturdy and had held up really well.


----------



## Builders Inc.

Warren said:


> Please don't call my therapist. Sad when you quote yourself.



Tisk tisk... I want hush money, or you can call me babbles!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

I'm guessing you got a lemon. I have an older Paslode gas framer and if you are doing normal framing it's great. Only issues it ever had was old gas cartridge.


----------



## Tylerwalker32

Warren said:


> I was gonna go get one tomorrow in hopes of putting a new saw on it soon. Turns out, the new saw was tonight and I didn't score the stand yet. I bought two of the Ridgid stands about 10 years ago for $99 each. While some of the handles are cracked, the thing is still sturdy and had held up really well.



Ridgid stand are 99 bucks again on Black Friday.


----------



## brhokel606

Spencer said:


> Cordless don't seem to like harder woods like syp and lvl's. I was using my dewalt to nail 2x4 blocks into a dry 2x12 yellow pine joist. It was leaving them all an inch proud. Just didn't have the balls. Full 5.0 battery also.


Into knots it doesn't have the juice and like you said, really hard woods. I didn't even attempt it on LvL, I knew it wouldn't do it, so I used Simpson screws


----------



## [email protected]

Spencer said:


> Cordless don't seem to like harder woods like syp and lvl's. I was using my dewalt to nail 2x4 blocks into a dry 2x12 yellow pine joist. It was leaving them all an inch proud. Just didn't have the balls. Full 5.0 battery also.



I could understand that but it still doesn't explain all the of the misfires and 4 double nails


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brhokel606

[email protected] said:


> I could understand that but it still doesn't explain all the of the misfires and 4 double nails
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Paslode, nuff said


----------



## EricBrancard

I've had and used paslode nailers for a while now. I've had very few issues with my framer. Pulled it out of the case and used it for the first time in at least a year a few weeks back. Zero issues.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Leo G said:


> That's so boring....:w00t:


Leo cracks me up :lol:


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

rrk said:


> Don't get a hernia, they are heavy


At 140 lbs it’s not too bad. When the sander arrive at 242 lbs a couple of testicles shot across the shop floor when we moved it. Ones still missing :laughing:


----------



## Framer87

[email protected] said:


> I could understand that but it still doesn't explain all the of the misfires and 4 double nails
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Definitely take it back. I've had a half a dozen of those guns. Never had a dual fire. Never had a jam either. They seem to have some blanks though. And we use strictly paslode nails.


----------



## country_huck

Take it back, never had those problems.


----------



## Jswills76

Nice find on ebay. 1/4 to 2in. I've been hitting eBay pretty hard latly.


----------



## AccurateCut

senco 15 gauge cordless, 2 dewalt mini miter saw stands, makita corded hand planer and big giant 13 hp compressor, Im gonna need a bigger trailer


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Yesterday's arrival


----------



## SamM

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Yesterday's arrival


Appears to be a box. Very nice.


----------



## txgencon

I resisted a long time (for me) but decided I needed this. Yes, it's corded. I guess I'm old school. I just can't sign up for cordless except for drills and impact drivers. (and Pex expansion tool)


----------



## VinylHanger

Broke down and picked up the Dewalt 15 gauge air nailer. Only three choices at the Depot. The PC and Rigid had a huge nose safety, the Dewalt feels a bit big, even in my hands but has a small nose. We'll see.

The Dewalt 20v chop saw is next. I'm tired of lugging heavy ass Bosch out of the trailer to cut a few trim or even a lot. Too heavy.


----------



## TempestV

txgencon said:


> I resisted a long time (for me) but decided I needed this. Yes, it's corded. I guess I'm old school. I just can't sign up for cordless except for drills and impact drivers. (and Pex expansion tool)


I've used the cordless one, which is built on the same frame. It's an amazing tool.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

SamM said:


> Appears to be a box. Very nice.


It’s hard to get anything past you 


http://www.ermatorusa.com/A600-Air-Scrubber.html


.


----------



## tjbnwi

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Yesterday's arrival


You suck (more):laughing:.....(let us know how it works please).

Tom


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

tjbnwi said:


> You suck (more):laughing:.....(let us know how it works please).
> 
> Tom


Gotta dump a few $$$$ before the end of the year :whistling I ran it in the shop yesterday for about 30 minutes while I was spraying a couple parts. May need to get another one to take to the job site :laughing:


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

tjbnwi said:


> You suck (more):laughing:.....(let us know how it works please).
> 
> Tom


BTW, that's coming from a guy with 8 MFTs :blink:


----------



## tjbnwi

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Gotta dump a few $$$$ before the end of the year :whistling I ran it in the shop yesterday for about 30 minutes while I was spraying a couple parts. May need to get another one to take to the job site :laughing:


You don't care how you spend my money.:whistling

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi

DaVinciRemodel said:


> BTW, that's coming from a guy with 8 MFTs :blink:


5 together cost less than that "box". Don't think I'll find deals like that on these. 

Tom


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

tjbnwi said:


> You don't care how you spend my money.:whistling
> 
> Tom


Just another guy riding my gravy train :laughing:


----------



## tjbnwi

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Just another guy riding my gravy train :laughing:


Makes me appreciate how "little":no::laughing: my wife actually spends.

Tom


----------



## Unger.const

[email protected] said:


> Hey guys I just picked up a Paslode 325LI today and right out of the box it's misfiring, anyone had this problem before? I'm using it with Paslode smooth 3" interior nails and the gas can says it's good until 2018 battery is fully charged, what am I missing?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Turn the nail strip right side up. lol jester


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

I guess my weinig is coming sooner then I thought. 

Probably cost me a few hundred bucks in materisls just to get it temp wired up.


----------



## Justin Huisenga

kixnbux said:


> I've run this particular Freud quadra cut through hundreds of feet of 1x pine. A bit of oak here and there too. No chipping and still cutting extremely well. I dulled a Bosch in just a couple hundred feet of the same 1x pine.... I don't know, I'll stick with Freud for awhile. Pretty darn pricey to switch brands of bits too. I'll try some of the brands recommended one bit at a time and see
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 3/4" Quadra Cut is the one that shot carbide at me. New bit with less than 20 lf of use.


----------



## kixnbux

The daily drivers in my trailer. Not sure why the VA ones are still in there. They seem to dull on first cut. They were a gift. Bosch and Freud are the regular use ones


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

kixnbux said:


> The daily drivers in my trailer. Not sure why the VA ones are still in there. They seem to dull on first cut. They were a gift. Bosch and Freud are the regular use ones
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



http://www.bosch-press.com/tbwebdb/bosch-usa/en-US/PressText.cfm?&nh=00&Search=0&id=370


----------



## kixnbux

Californiadecks said:


> http://www.bosch-press.com/tbwebdb/bosch-usa/en-US/PressText.cfm?&nh=00&Search=0&id=370



Well that's interesting lol. Hadn't heard that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

kixnbux said:


> Well that's interesting lol. Hadn't heard that
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bosch is one of the largest companies on earth.

They are also the world's largest supplier of automotive components


----------



## Santi78342

Here's my haul for the day:

- Fuel Gen 2 Kit
- M12 Right Angle Drill
- Hole Saw Kit
- Gundlach Adjustable Straight Edge
- Crain Commerical Carpet Row Runner
- Crain Scriber Needles
- Floor Dot Hook Blades

Also ordered up the DeWalt Brushless Kit for my dad for xmas and threw in the M12 caulk gun to sweeten the deal for myself  

I'll have to order up the quart conversion for that M12 gun now. 

And I'll also have to figure out what I'm going to do with my Gen 1 Fuel kit. Hmmmmm.....
Attached Thumbnails


----------



## m2akita

kixnbux said:


> Well that's interesting lol. Hadn't heard that
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So Freud is part of the Bosch parent group since 2008? That would make me think that the Bosch and Freud router bits would be the same, just a different color. Maybe?


----------



## TimelessQuality

m2akita said:


> So Freud is part of the Bosch parent group since 2008? That would make me think that the Bosch and Freud router bits would be the same, just a different color. Maybe?


Probably not... frued is just a profit center for Bosch.


----------



## kixnbux

There seems to be a very defined difference in the two bits. I've noticed it in every comparison between Bosch and Freud that I've run


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jswills76

Grabbed the 23ga. This things gonna make life a lot eazier. No more compressors


----------



## Leo G

Sounded like a good tool. But it seems limited. 1 1/16"-1 3/8" nails. I go down to 5/8" for a lot of things. And I like to go up to 1 3/4". Looks like a compressor Grex pinner for me still.

Good concept.


----------



## Jswills76

I have 5/8 in it now to test it out. Working good


----------



## Spencer

Jswills76 said:


> Grabbed the 23ga. This things gonna make life a lot eazier. No more compressors


Of all brands makita had to come out with this first. uh...  Wish there was a barf emoticon. Oh well, word on the street is dewalt has one in the works.


----------



## Leo G

Spencer said:


> Of all brands makita had to come out with this first. uh...  Wish there was a barf emoticon. Oh well, word on the street is dewalt has one in the works.


----------



## kwunch

Not necessarily a black Friday deal, but I picked them up yesterday morning. Got the last impact/driver combo on the rack at 6:30am, saw was ripping into 2x12 by 7:45. :thumbup: Daddy like.

Not the best picture, but you probably know what they look like. Now I'm starting to get the itch for the Fuel Sawzall.


----------



## Joemack1

Spencer said:


> Of all brands makita had to come out with this first. uh...  Wish there was a barf emoticon. Oh well, word on the street is dewalt has one in the works.


What is wrong with makita tools?


----------



## Builders Inc.

Joemack1 said:


> What is wrong with makita tools?



Their batteries, and the fact that I've got thousands of dollars in makita and not Milwaukee 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SectorSecurity

Picked up a couple small tools on my journey today.

I already have several sets of drills and drivers so even though there is some good deals I think I will hold off.

May go pick up a new job site radio though.


----------



## aptpupil

Let us know how the pinner works.
Had trouble with two makita batteries and they stood by them both. No problems since. I have about a dozen of them.


----------



## Mort

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I guess my weinig is coming sooner then I thought.


Its hell getting old, huh? :laughing:


----------



## Lanya LaPunta

Mort said:


> Its hell getting old, huh? :laughing:


That was funny! I mean it ... great line.


----------



## overanalyze

Nothing major. Bought a cheap coax crimper, compression style.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

I have a different one but they are really nice vs using the screw on connectors.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Tylerwalker32 said:


> Cheap and readily available?



Yep quick locks can be had from almost any woodworking store. Our woodcraft had some. The bag slides have to be ordered online though and shipped but both are very cheap. I used mine a couple times and then thought why the hell am I bothering to save bags when they are so cheap. I use my cyclone bin to catch large amounts of dust so bags last a fairly long time too.


----------



## overanalyze

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> I have a different one but they are really nice vs using the screw on connectors.


I have an older style crimper. This one uses the newer compression style fittings. I need to clean up my A/V panel at home so this made sense...lol!


----------



## SectorSecurity

They are great they can be had for about 30$ . Once you go to compression you will never want to crimp on a connector again.

I don't even have the first clue where my crimper is all I carry is compression fittings.


----------



## Leo G

Just ordered a D3300 Nikon DSLR. Camera, 18-55mm VRII lens, WiFi transmitter, 32GB memory card, Shoulder Case, Filter Kit.

Figured it was time to get a CMOS sensor with a much better low light capability.  Price is great for all the stuff, I got the black camera with the WiFi bundle option.

I also ordered a 3rd party Speedlite and an extra battery


----------



## Inner10

SectorSecurity said:


> They are great they can be had for about 30$ . Once you go to compression you will never want to crimp on a connector again.
> 
> I don't even have the first clue where my crimper is all I carry is compression fittings.


Only thing I still carry a crimper for are those stupid N Type connectors.


----------



## griz

Leo G said:


> Just ordered a D3300 Nikon DSLR. Camera, 18-55mm VRII lens, WiFi transmitter, 32GB memory card, Shoulder Case, Filter Kit.
> 
> Figured it was time to get a CMOS sensor with a much better low light capability.  Price is great for all the stuff, I got the black camera with the WiFi bundle option.
> 
> I also ordered a 3rd party Speedlite and an extra battery


Nice stuff...

You gonna take lessons from 480?


----------



## Spencer

Leo G said:


> Just ordered a D3300 Nikon DSLR. Camera, 18-55mm VRII lens, WiFi transmitter, 32GB memory card, Shoulder Case, Filter Kit.
> 
> Figured it was time to get a CMOS sensor with a much better low light capability.  Price is great for all the stuff, I got the black camera with the WiFi bundle option.
> 
> I also ordered a 3rd party Speedlite and an extra battery


How much does a setup like that set you back?


----------



## madmax718

Santi78342 said:


> Here's my haul for the day:
> 
> - Fuel Gen 2 Kit
> - M12 Right Angle Drill
> - Hole Saw Kit
> - Gundlach Adjustable Straight Edge
> - Crain Commerical Carpet Row Runner
> - Crain Scriber Needles
> - Floor Dot Hook Blades
> 
> Also ordered up the DeWalt Brushless Kit for my dad for xmas and threw in the M12 caulk gun to sweeten the deal for myself
> 
> I'll have to order up the quart conversion for that M12 gun now.
> 
> And I'll also have to figure out what I'm going to do with my Gen 1 Fuel kit. Hmmmmm.....
> Attached Thumbnails


The hole saws in that kit do not like wet lumber at all. Oddly, I feel as the kit ones dont perform as well as the solo packs. Maybe its just in my head.


----------



## Leo G

Picked up two 5 foot type II (lightweight 225lb) ladders. Can't pass up $27 each. I don't even need them. But I'm sure I can find a use. Never saw a 5' ladder before. I have a 4' and a 6'. Figured with two of the same I can put a plank between them.


----------



## SectorSecurity

Leo G said:


> Picked up two 5 foot type II (lightweight 225lb) ladders. Can't pass up $27 each. I don't even need them. But I'm sure I can find a use. Never saw a 5' ladder before. I have a 4' and a 6'. Figured with two of the same I can put a plank between them.


I haven't seen my 5 ft ladder since some ******* stole it!


----------



## Nick R

Leo G said:


> Picked up two 5 foot type II (lightweight 225lb) ladders. Can't pass up $27 each. I don't even need them. But I'm sure I can find a use. Never saw a 5' ladder before. I have a 4' and a 6'. Figured with two of the same I can put a plank between them.



I got two last year for $17 each 😀


----------



## Dan_Watson

Nick R said:


> I got two last year for $17 each 😀


We didn't pay $27 for sure. We have at least 3 of them. Use them a lot.


----------



## Leo G

SectorSecurity said:


> I haven't seen my 5 ft ladder since some ******* stole it!


I got yours and someone elses....:whistling


----------



## Leo G

Nick R said:


> I got two last year for $17 each 😀


Inflation's a biotch.


----------



## SamM

Just some bits for my tracksaw.


----------



## brhokel606

Just thought I'd update on a previous purchase. Holy crap I love these! Gonna order 2 more! I know, inside corner was just a tad off but it was some scrap and was just playing. These clamps are so worth the money, I know the inventor said it wasn't really for thin trim but it works great.


----------



## Spencer

brhokel606 said:


> 16? SNAP!
> 
> 
> 
> I have tried to keep up with tools against you but you keep pulling farther away each day! I will get my second set and then I have to get a systainer to store them in I think.



I had only four for a few years. Then ordered another dozen when the right job came along and it made sense to buy the clamps. There are other tools that are more critical. 

Mine are in a sys 4. It's heavy.


----------



## tjbnwi

I borrow Justin's clam clamps when I need them. Pays to know the right people. If I need more I'll borrow Travis's.

Tom


----------



## brhokel606

Spencer said:


> I had only four for a few years. Then ordered another dozen when the right job came along and it made sense to buy the clamps. There are other tools that are more critical.
> 
> Mine are in a sys 4. It's heavy.


I'm wondering if they would fit in a sys 2 or 3 standing up in a foam bottom, cut out the foam so they kind of slide in? I just don't really want them sliding around in the case. It's not like I have 16 :laughing:

I'm sure 4 could go in as far as side to side, but 8 maybe? Just my thoughts out loud.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

I have managed to get by with just 2 for a good long time. If i'm doing finish trim i'm normally doing so much other trim that it's not a big deal leaving them on for an hr till glue sets up. wish their was a way to use some kind of high grip tape on them and get the same affect. Kind of like that foam festool uses on bottom of track saw but more robust.


----------



## aptpupil

At that price point it's amazing no one has cloned it. I'll stick with brads and glue for now.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

aptpupil said:


> At that price point it's amazing no one has cloned it. I'll stick with brads and glue for now.


The guy i work with who has done a lot of extremely high end builds in Manhattan and moved to here laughed when he see mine. He said in all his years he has never needed to use a miter clamp of any type. He said get the miters cut right and you wont need them things. He is off the scale of stupidly anal though.


----------



## TempestV

I've always used the Collins miter clamps, and they've worked fine for me. What do the clam clamps offer over the Collins to make them worth the extra money?


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

aptpupil said:


> At that price point it's amazing no one has cloned it. I'll stick with brads and glue for now.


There are knock offs.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

TempestV said:


> I've always used the Collins miter clamps, and they've worked fine for me. What do the clam clamps offer over the Collins to make them worth the extra money?


More pressure.

Don't own any. I very rarely do any casing that is mitered. 

Most everything is built up of numerous parts, are simple butt joints for legs to heads.

The collins clamps get me by just fine for my work.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

aptpupil said:


> At that price point it's amazing no one has cloned it. I'll stick with brads and glue for now.



Spoke with Jim today when I ordered mine. Seemed really nice.

He said they have a patent that runs out next year. Maybe that has something to do with it. I don't know much about patents.


----------



## SamM

15% off at rona, and I was tired of hanging drywall with a cordless hammer drill and no cut out tool.


----------



## SamM

And amazon delivered today too!


----------



## brhokel606

SamM said:


> 15% off at rona, and I was tired of hanging drywall with a cordless hammer drill and no cut out tool.


I have looked at that same kit! Nice


----------



## brhokel606

I fell off the wagon again today! 

Holy crap I like this radio, load as hell and sounds awesome, lots of base and I like it better than my Bose radio.

The guy at HD laughed and said thats alot of money for a radio, I told him it is an expensive charger that happens to come with a radio.


----------



## SamM

brhokel606 said:


> I have looked at that same kit! Nice


It's nice. Fast, light. Very well thought out. Initial impressions are really good.


----------



## SamM

brhokel606 said:


> I fell off the wagon again today!
> 
> Holy crap I like this radio, load as hell and sounds awesome, lots of base and I like it better than my Bose radio.
> 
> The guy at HD laughed and said thats alot of money for a radio, I told him it is an expensive charger that happens to come with a radio.


I was hoping they'd make a tstak version. I don't have any tough system boxes.


----------



## brhokel606

SamM said:


> I was hoping they'd make a tstak version. I don't have any tough system boxes.


I dont either and plan on staying with Systainers, just wanted the radio.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

I have completely stopped using my Bosch radio. Goes way louder than I need and the bulk was getting too much. Started using my UE megaboom and goes way louder than I need and takes a beating, wireless range is better than AirPlay on the Bosch and it's much easier to move around. Never used the Bosch charger in the radio so never missed the charger.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Weinig p22 is in the building. 

I wish the doors were 12' wide, because something that is 11' 6" wide is tough to slide around the corner.


----------



## Justin Huisenga

Spencer said:


> I had only four for a few years. Then ordered another dozen when the right job came along and it made sense to buy the clamps. There are other tools that are more critical.
> 
> Mine are in a sys 4. It's heavy.


You can get 12 into a 3 if you're good at Tetris.


----------



## EricBrancard

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Full size or the smaller ones?


I have to look for the picture again. My conversation with him was about a year ago this time.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Lettusbee said:


> Is your Dust Collector a hundred years old too? Is it a monster sized unit?


It's a 25 year old Aget DustKop cyclone with a 12 foot tall bag house. Still made today and still supported. Plus they are not very far away in Michigan.


----------



## Leo G

How many CFM? Over 5000?


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

I will have to look up the stuff Aget sent me. They have a big chart with different static pressure. There was an operating range. 

I want to say 4600 was in the middle?


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Came out of school shop. They bought it new. Has an auto shaker too.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

I know my 3hp aget was rated at 1700 cfm, but for some reason it was way better then any of those higher rated double baggers. Imagine that.


----------



## Leo G

Over 5000 needs spark arrestors and possibly fire suppression in the main stream.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Yes, it gets expensive. I am already looking for a rotary air lock too. Those are spendy.


----------



## Leo G

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I know my 3hp aget was rated at 1700 cfm, but for some reason it was way better then any of those higher rated double baggers. Imagine that.


My 2 1/2HP Dust Gorilla is 1400CFM. Probably more now that I've got it directly vented outside, no filter system. I know Oneida calculates their flows with the filters attached.


----------



## [email protected]

Inner10 said:


> Is that a plastic tubing cutter?



It's a PVC Shear, cuts up to 2" pipe 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10

[email protected] said:


> It's a PVC Shear, cuts up to 2" pipe
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Seems completely unnecessary considering how well a ratchet cutter works.


----------



## Leo G

HEY!!!! The man bought a tool for the job. It doesn't matter if something else can do the job. He had an urge, and he acted on it. That's all there is to it.
_
Kapeesh???_

:laughing:


----------



## [email protected]

Inner10 said:


> Seems completely unnecessary considering how well a ratchet cutter works.



Don't hate it without trying it! I find any tool to be a bargain If it allows me to work fast and maintain quality for my customers.


----------



## Calidecks

I hate those ratchet cutters. If I did pvc enough I'd own one of those as well.


----------



## Inner10

Californiadecks said:


> I hate those ratchet cutters. If I did pvc enough I'd own one of those as well.


What's wrong with ratchet cutters?


----------



## Inner10

[email protected] said:


> Don't hate it without trying it! I find any tool to be a bargain If it allows me to work fast and maintain quality for my customers.


If it cut larger diameter pipe or did something else I would be more impressed.


----------



## Calidecks

Inner10 said:


> What's wrong with ratchet cutters?


Seems they never ratchet at the right time. Hard to explain. Maybe I've got crap ones.


----------



## Inner10

Californiadecks said:


> Seems they never ratchet at the right time. Hard to explain. Maybe I've got crap ones.


I have a Ridgid RC2375, cuts 2 inch sch40 effortlessly.


----------



## Calidecks

Inner10 said:


> I have a Ridgid RC2375, cuts 2 inch sch40 effortlessly.


I'll buy that one thanks. If there's sprinkler pipes my guys will bust them.


----------



## Calidecks

Inner10 said:


> I have a Ridgid RC2375, cuts 2 inch sch40 effortlessly.


Well gee, for 39 more bucks I can get the cordless milwaukee. Wth?


----------



## Inner10

Californiadecks said:


> Well gee, for 39 more bucks I can get the cordless milwaukee. Wth?


The Ridgid will cut blazemaster all day long, that's what most sprinkler guys use here.

The Milwaukee one needs a battery...


----------



## Calidecks

Inner10 said:


> The Ridgid will cut blazemaster all day long, that's what most sprinkler guys use here.
> 
> The Milwaukee one needs a battery...


Actually I like the idea of just carrying something simple that works. Still think I'll get the one you recommended. I use it for my deck light conduit as well.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

They just keep putting this stuff on my front porch!


----------



## BBuild

DaVinciRemodel said:


> They just keep putting this stuff on my front porch!


Don't you just hate when that happens. I came home to find this sitting on my porch


----------



## EricBrancard

Inner10 said:


> I have a Ridgid RC2375, cuts 2 inch sch40 effortlessly.


So does the Milwaukee. And you only have to move your finger once to do it.


----------



## Spencer

I'm with inner on this one. I have the ridgid also. Works fine and really nothing to break besides the blade.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

BBuild said:


> Don't you just hate when that happens. I came home to find this sitting on my porch
> 
> View attachment 249754


They've just gotta stop. I'm running out of room :laughing:

BTW, we have that air cleaner. It does a pretty good job. We have to clean the filter a couple times a week when we're full time shop bound.


----------



## AccurateCut

brhokel606 said:


> .
> 
> Buy it, you won't be disappointed! It is big but thats kind of cool too, I put it in an egress window in the corner of a basement and I thought I was at a concert, so fricken cool.


Dammit you , your right this thing kicks and the Kimber 380 and extra clip fits in the top cord conmpartment


----------



## tjbnwi

DaVinciRemodel said:


> They've just gotta stop. I'm running out of room :laughing:


Time for a bigger shop. (My wife is in a panic, I've been looking at a building a few miles from me)

Tom


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

tjbnwi said:


> Time for a bigger shop. (My wife is in a panic, I've been looking at a building a few miles from me)
> 
> Tom


You should be looking for a building about 1,027.8 miles west of you :laughing:


----------



## tjbnwi

DaVinciRemodel said:


> You should be looking for a building about 1,027.8 miles west of you :laughing:


Our oldest daughter said we're only allowed to visit, can't stay or move anywhere near her. :laughing:

My wife has been saying she wants to move for the last 5 years (she has not made it clear if I get to move with her), she just doesn't know where she wants to go. 

Tom


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Speaking of buildings, got lights for mine. 17 8 footers (two 4's end to end) with 6 t8's (bulbs included) 15 4 footers that match the 8's (with bulbs as well), maybe 10k feet of #10thhn and a crap load of metal 4 square boxes.


----------



## Leo G

You putting lighting on a 30 amp circuit?


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Leo G said:


> You putting lighting on a 30 amp circuit?


I can put them on a few circuits if needed.


----------



## Leo G

It's always best to put them on more then one circuit. It you blow a breaker you won't go into the pitch blackness.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Those lights set me back 120 bucks.


----------



## Spencer

Not bad. I think I had over $400 in 12 - 8' fixtures and T8 lights for my garage.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

DaVinciRemodel said:


> You should be looking for a building about 1,027.8 miles west of you :laughing:


Wrong. He's supposed to be looking 780 miles east. :thumbup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Spencer said:


> Not bad. I think I had over $400 in 12 - 8' fixtures and T8 lights for my garage.


Those 8 footers retailed for 110 bucks each according to Google. 

Dual voltage HO electronic ballasts. 

I think the bulbs may be 3500k soft whites, but I can deal with that for a while. 

Probably sold some millwork and some NOS Square D transformers while I was standing around waiting for lights to sell. 

Kinda cold today.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

I recently (year or two ago) changed all my T12s and T8s to T5HOs. They’re the best lights I’ve ever had.


----------



## Calidecks

Mort said:


> Does this count as a tool?


I got a royal ass chewing for taking my wife's Dyson to vacuum up a customers fake grass putting green. I won't make that mistake again!


----------



## Defenestrate

Mort said:


> Does this count as a tool?


Um, no. It sucks.


----------



## JR Shepstone

Mort said:


> Does this count as a tool?


No...

But the guy using it does. 


:laughing:...


----------



## Mort

Well, this certainly does then.


----------



## kyle_dmr

I'm told I have number 2 in North America

http://www.stabila.com/products/lasers/la180l-layout-station






Automated layout laser. Pretty slick!


----------



## brhokel606

Got home from Las Vegas late afternoon and this box was waiting for me! I love getting new tool packages.


----------



## Peter_C

Replacement table saw blade. Gonna give the Freud industrial version a try.


----------



## Calidecks

Peter_C said:


> Replacement table saw blade. Gonna give the Freud industrial version a try.


The best difference is they have much more meat on the teeth, gives you many more sharpenings then the other.


----------



## madmax718

kyle_dmr said:


> I'm told I have number 2 in North America
> 
> http://www.stabila.com/products/lasers/la180l-layout-station
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hX0vEGAzeFg
> 
> Automated layout laser. Pretty slick!


Wow. Narly.


----------



## Spencer

brhokel606 said:


> Got home from Las Vegas late afternoon and this box was waiting for me! I love getting new tool packages.


Nice!

I fell off the wagon hard this week. More festool and woodpecker on the way. Pics next week.


----------



## TimelessQuality

kyle_dmr said:


> I'm told I have number 2 in North America
> 
> http://www.stabila.com/products/lasers/la180l-layout-station
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hX0vEGAzeFg
> 
> Automated layout laser. Pretty slick!


That looks sweet... We need a video of your crew playing soccer with it :laughing:


----------



## brhokel606

Spencer said:


> Nice!
> 
> I fell off the wagon hard this week. More festool and woodpecker on the way. Pics next week.


And you falling off the wagon could be epic, can't wait for pics!


----------



## Spencer

brhokel606 said:


> And you falling off the wagon could be epic, can't wait for pics!


It'll be a good haul. Bigger ticket items include another OF 1400, OF 1010 with all the accessories. Want to set it up as a lipping planer primarily. Picked up another midi. A couple 10k lumen LED worklights. Seneca parallel guides. Woodpecker 24" T square, 12" square, 3 different rules, box clamps, shelf peg hole template, and some smaller misc items.


----------



## StrongTower

Spencer said:


> It'll be a good haul. Bigger ticket items include another OF 1400, OF 1010 with all the accessories. Want to set it up as a lipping planer primarily. Picked up another midi. A couple 10k lumen LED worklights. Seneca parallel guides. Woodpecker 24" T square, 12" square, 3 different rules, box clamps, shelf peg hole template, and some smaller misc items.



I'd take your tool budget, bud!


----------



## Spencer

StrongTower said:


> I'd take your tool budget, bud!



I'd have a lot more in the bank if these forums wouldn't give me so many flippin ideas!!!! You and Justin don't help any...

I like the jig by the way. I'm going to have a dedicated template adapter with bushing to pop into either a 1400 or 1010. I gave the snappy bits a test run in some ac ply. I can see that high speed drill would help those out a lot.


----------



## Spencer

I decided I never want to deal with halogen lights that are always burnt out when you need them ever again. 

I really like these. 100 watt led throwing out 10,000 lumens. And they even match Festool.


----------



## Spencer

This is what's showed up over the last couple day. 










I think I'm going to buy some extra knobs for these guides. The saw doesn't hit the knobs until about 1-1/4". So much handier to connect with knobs that having to keep track of a 5/32 wrench.


----------



## jetdawg

Got myself a twin pack of 5.0 makita batteries with the meters on them not that I need them.


----------



## Jswills76

Spencer said:


> I decided I never want to deal with halogen lights that are always burnt out when you need them ever again.
> 
> I really like these. 100 watt led throwing out 10,000 lumens. And they even match Festool.


There worth every penny. I switched to all leds. I watched a guy carrying a ladder knock one of mine over this week. It was nice knowing i didn't need to replace the bulbs.


----------



## Spencer

Jswills76 said:


> There worth every penny. I switched to all leds. I watched a guy carrying a ladder knock one of mine over this week. It was nice knowing i didn't need to replace the bulbs.



Amen to that. You can't even put the things in a truck bed and go down the road without ruining the bulbs.


----------



## Inner10

Spencer said:


> Amen to that. You can't even put the things in a truck bed and go down the road without ruining the bulbs.


Blow less breakers too.


----------



## john5mt

$150 a piece at costco. I'd call them a score. 










Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## EthanB

Break that down. What's "a piece" mean?


----------



## overanalyze

Well all that talk earlier reminded me I wanted to get one of these.


----------



## john5mt

EthanB said:


> Break that down. What's "a piece" mean?


Per set. 

Cart, big box, drawer box, and small box $150 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## brhokel606

john5mt said:


> Per set.
> 
> Cart, big box, drawer box, and small box $150
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Holy crap, the cart alone in $189 normally


----------



## SectorSecurity

the small ones are usually about 60$ a piece!


----------



## madmax718

john5mt said:


> $150 a piece at costco. I'd call them a score.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


definitely a score.


----------



## madmax718

brhokel606 said:


> Holy crap, the cart alone in $189 normally


Its a wonderful set, but I find myself not using the cart as often. I was an early adopter but didn't realize the cart was so wide- barely fitting in through doorways. Great for outside work though. 

I did just get 3 of the smalls and 2 more of the extra large. They are discounted currently on amazon, and you get 25 off 100. (you can use the same discount on multiple orders). Extra larges are 50 dollars. You basically buy 2 extra larges for 75 dollars. (add in a bit as a cheap filler).

I've become somewhat addicted to reading van racking threads, trying to figure out how to rack one side with Tuff boxes and one side with L boxes.


----------



## overanalyze

Old but new to us!


----------



## Calidecks

overanalyze said:


> Old but new to us!


We had one similar to that in shop class.


----------



## Mort

I've been wanting a small vac, looked at the M18 one. I guess for the $20 this one cost, I'll just find an outlet. 










It even fits my Festool stuff better than what I was using. That should cause a few aneurysms over at the FOG :-D


----------



## overanalyze

Californiadecks said:


> We had one similar to that in shop class.


Thing is a beast for sure! About 450lbs. One owner and used gently. It has the 3hp motor. Darcy sent me a link to grab the manual and it states that with the 3hp motor it is good for heavy commercial use! Very happy!


----------



## JR Shepstone

Mort said:


> I've been wanting a small vac, looked at the M18 one. I guess for the $20 this one cost, I'll just find an outlet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It even fits my Festool stuff better than what I was using. That should cause a few aneurysms over at the FOG :-D


Let us know if it sucks. Pun intended. 

Would be a sweet little vac for the price.


----------



## Mort

I will. The deal is at Ace Hardware, through Christmas Eve if I remember right.


----------



## JR Shepstone

I should go. I might have one of those $5 off coupons.


----------



## blacktop

You guys make way too much money!!


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

overanalyze said:


> Old but new to us!


That's called "Brand Old" :thumbsup:


----------



## SamM

blacktop said:


> You guys make way too much money!!


Not our fault you picked a trade that doesn't need 600 million different tools :laughing:


----------



## Calidecks

Having the right tool is one thing, having an emotional attachment to them is just bizarre! :laughing:


----------



## Mort

JR Shepstone said:


> I should go. I might have one of those $5 off coupons.



Yeah, crappy part is I have one too. It was waiting for me in my kitchen when I got home.


----------



## brhokel606

Californiadecks said:


> Having the right tool is one thing, having an emotional attachment to them is just bizarre! :laughing:


We can't have feelings for our tools??? WTF? I love my tools, maybe more than my kids:laughing:


----------



## JR Shepstone

Mort said:


> Yeah, crappy part is I have one too. It was waiting for me in my kitchen when I got home.


Haha. Same here. Or I usually remember at the register. 

I wonder if they could do a lookup on the rewards card info to see that you have it?


----------



## Peter_C

My Makita 18v brushless drill chuck was wobbling more than a drunk guy with a wooden leg, and slipping bits like a duck walking on ice...so a Milwaukee M12 Fuel kit for $173 OTD came with me to get the work done. Also picked up my fourth pair of knee pads this year. My preference is always for the 30mm Bjornklader pads slid into a pair of pants, but I wore the pants and knee pads out too. Proknees work great for tile and hardwood, but not for crawling in attics and crawlspaces. Still haven't found a pair of separate knee pads I actually like.


----------



## Spencer

brhokel606 said:


> We can't have feelings for our tools??? WTF? I love my tools, maybe more than my kids:laughing:





Californiadecks said:


> Having the right tool is one thing, having an emotional attachment to them is just bizarre! :laughing:


A couple woodpecker rules came yesterday. I was playing with them in the garage and decided to take one in and show it to my wife. 

She's in the kitchen. I hold it up to her and say, "Honey, is this not dead sexy." I get "THE LOOK."

She says she's feeling a little inferior...I say, "Don't worry, its not as sexy as you............(long pause).............close though." 

She sent me back out to the garage. :laughing:


----------



## SamM

Californiadecks said:


> Having the right tool is one thing, having an emotional attachment to them is just bizarre! :laughing:


Hey! I resemble that remark! :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## mnld

SamM said:


> Not our fault you picked a trade that doesn't need 600 million different tools :laughing:


You have no idea....


----------



## Obi Wan Cannoli

Christmas came early


----------



## Spencer

These things are amazing. 









OF 1010. Have another 1400 coming Friday. Is it weird that the first thing I do when I get new Festool is open the systainer and stick my head in it to take in the glorious smell. 










Forgot. Another midi also.


----------



## Spencer

If anyone has the Seneca parallel guides. I did a little mod. They give you bolts to attach the guides to the fence that require you to use a 5/32 hex wrench. 

I though that was pretty annoying but that is what it takes for the saw to clear at full plunge depth. 

I won't ever need full plunge depth so I grabbed some knobs at my local yard.

That are 1/4-20 with 9/16 shank to whom it may concern. Much more convenient now.


----------



## Peter_C

Spencer said:


> If anyone has the Seneca parallel guides. I did a little mod. They give you bolts to attach the guides to the fence that require you to use a 5/32 hex wrench.
> 
> I though that was pretty annoying but that is what it takes for the saw to clear at full plunge depth.
> 
> I won't ever need full plunge depth so I grabbed some knobs at my local yard.
> 
> That are 1/4-20 with 9/16 shank to whom it may concern. Much more convenient now.


I keep waivering on doing that with my Woodpeckers parallel guides. I swapped the phillips heads they came with to hex head. Personally I see no need to ever cut more than 1" sheet goods with the parallel guides, and more typically 1/2"-3/4" sheets. 

Have you measured how deep you can cut yet before hitting?

I have a bunch of WP measure stuff too in both standard and metric. Mostly the 1ft size rulers get used the most. I have the 26" square and its matching metric version that are used often.


----------



## Spencer

peter_c said:


> i keep waivering on doing that with my woodpeckers parallel guides. I swapped the phillips heads they came with to hex head. Personally i see no need to ever cut more than 1" sheet goods with the parallel guides, and more typically 1/2"-3/4" sheets.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you measured how deep you can cut yet before hitting?
> 
> 
> 
> I have a bunch of wp measure stuff too in both standard and metric. Mostly the 1ft size rulers get used the most. I have the 26" square and its matching metric version that are used often.



1-3/16"


----------



## EricBrancard

I haven't been in tool purchase mode this season. I feel left out. :sad:


----------



## Leo G

Christmas is as good an excuse as any.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

No need for an excuse. Just buy because it's fun.


----------



## kixnbux

Leo G said:


> Christmas is as good an excuse as any.



So is end of year tax write offs 🏻 I'm going to splurge on a spree for myself this weekend


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jswills76

Ordered a pair of these last night. I'm thinking it's a good excuse to order a few 5.0's


----------



## Warren

Ordered a set of Zip poles finally. We have a lot of demo to do in the weeks after Christmas, so they will be put to use right away.


----------



## Spencer

EricBrancard said:


> I haven't been in tool purchase mode this season. I feel left out. :sad:


Lately everyday when I get home its like Christmas. I love it. :laughing:


----------



## overanalyze

We have been on a little binge...time to slow it down and double check our year end status...then maybe one more binge...lol!

Of course Spencer and Travis really know how to go all out!


----------



## Spencer

tjbnwi said:


> My UPS driver signs the pad for me if I'm not here. Puts the items in the garage for me also.
> 
> 
> 
> Tom



Our FedEx guy will but not ups for some reason. More of the better safe than sorry type i guess.


----------



## Inner10

Californiadecks said:


> The more I look at this thing the more I like it. I'd be thrilled if Milwaukee came out with a version.


Use the quick change bit where the drive bit slides over the drill bit.


----------



## Calidecks

Inner10 said:


> Use the quick change bit where the drive bit slides over the drill bit.


Yeah I've used those they seem to get bent easily and wobble. I hate wobbly bits. I just went to two drills and a laborer to hand it to. :laughing:


----------



## Peter_C

UPS just pulled up...

Home Depot had these online with a $15 discount and free shipping. So for $15 more than the bare tool, I picked up a 1.5amp batt and a second charger. I didn't need it, I wanted it :whistling
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwauke...-Caulk-and-Adhesive-Gun-Kit-2441-21/203639361


----------



## aptpupil

I never have to sign for UPS or FedEx.


----------



## asevereid

When the hell is Milwaukee going to release their 4 in 1 Drill in North America? 
I'll get the thing as soon as it's released.


----------



## D.S.I.

asevereid said:


> When the hell is Milwaukee going to release their 4 in 1 Drill in North America?
> I'll get the thing as soon as it's released.


Milwaukee sent me one over a year ago to test, great idea, but underpowered. Once you run the M12 fuel drill, you can't go back to their basic m12 drills. Slow and weak. Pretty well made though, the chuck over the 1/4" bit holder is nice on some occasions.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

We had lunch at a place next to Woodcraft yesterday. That was a mistake!


----------



## Spencer

aptpupil said:


> I never have to sign for UPS or FedEx.


I think it varies by the crime rate in your local area as well as the terms of the seller of the item. 

I've only had to sign for things that require a signature from the seller and that only happens on items that are expensive or a more random, smaller seller.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Just buy a festool drill. 4 chucks that pop off and on.


----------



## Donohue Const

Sweet, more batteries!


----------



## asevereid

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Just buy a festool drill. 4 chucks that pop off and on.


That would be nice, but I've already bought into the Milwaukee cordless line. Festool won't be on my radar until I get a project where I REALLY need it. 
Their (Festool) 4 in 1 Drill does look great though.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

My oldest drill is 8 years old, I finally had one battery die. Still have one old one and I bought a few Nimh when the price dropped to 45 bucks each. 

I now have 4 of their drills. 

My only other cordless is a makita brushless drill an impact set. I bought those to keep as loaners for the most part.


----------



## asevereid

WarnerConstInc. said:


> My oldest drill is 8 years old, I finally had one battery die. Still have one old one and I bought a few Nimh when the price dropped to 45 bucks each.
> 
> I now have 4 of their drills.
> 
> My only other cordless is a makita brushless drill an impact set. I bought those to keep as loaners for the most part.


I'll never argue their longevity, but for cordless tools I've picked another system that meets my needs.... Because I'm a cheap bastid


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

I don't really want or need anything other then a cordless drill. I do have the cordless carvex, nice to cope with. Might look at the cordless hkc saw, but it would be a superfluous tool though.


----------



## Peter_C

Spencer said:


> I think it varies by the crime rate in your local area as well as the terms of the seller of the item.
> 
> I've only had to sign for things that require a signature from the seller and that only happens on items that are expensive or a more random, smaller seller.


My UPS guy is a friend and has the code for access. I live down a private driveway with full video surveillance that stops most people when the 4 No Trespassing signs don't. The 2 Smile You Are On Camera signs work best. 

Thursday I did have to sign for a Fedex package as it was signature required from a fairly large company, Nuvair, that sold me a LOT of parts for my scuba compressor. It included a CO test gas for my CO meter that also carried a hazardous tag. I am okay with signing as it was an expensive order. *shrugs* I guess I am not special :blink:

The order did come with tools! :clap:


----------



## aptpupil

Spencer said:


> I think it varies by the crime rate in your local area as well as the terms of the seller of the item.
> 
> I've only had to sign for things that require a signature from the seller and that only happens on items that are expensive or a more random, smaller seller.


I live in a pretty sketchy area, but buy mostly from amazon.


----------



## SectorSecurity

tjbnwi said:


> My UPS driver signs the pad for me if I'm not here. Puts the items in the garage for me also.
> 
> Tom


Your lucky my UPS guy just throws my packages on my porch! Like **** its only 3 steps!


----------



## brhokel606

Small Dewalt compressor won't shut off, just runs and runs, so this was on sale and I needed something right now for trim job! Don't have big trailer with big compressor on job right now, so for $99 I thought this could work.


----------



## TheGrizz

Californiadecks said:


> The more I look at this thing the more I like it. I'd be thrilled if Milwaukee came out with a version.



I've seriously considered grabbing one of those just for blind installs. Don't normally pre drill much, but I've had to a lot lately, and while I do have a small drill bit that will go in my impact, it's a pain having to swap so much. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

asevereid said:


> That would be nice, but I've already bought into the Milwaukee cordless line. Festool won't be on my radar until I get a project where I REALLY need it.
> Their (Festool) 4 in 1 Drill does look great though.


If I have to stop and change anything I might as well have two drills. Regardless of how fast it is to change. That worx is quicker and easier then two drills or switching a head on anything. Not to mention the cost.


----------



## Spencer

brhokel606 said:


> Small Dewalt compressor won't shut off, just runs and runs, so this was on sale and I needed something right now for trim job! Don't have big trailer with big compressor on job right now, so for $99 I thought this could work.


I've got a grip rite compressor that started doing the same thing earlier this summer. Just runs constantly. I've had it for going on 6 years. I need to figure out what's wrong with it. Perfectly good compressor. It gave me an excuse to buy the JC-10. Hope that bostitch treats you well. :thumbup:


----------



## TimelessQuality

My big Dewalt oil-less started running continuously last summer. It was the reed valves rusted away. 

Like a $18 part fixed it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kixnbux

My dewalt hums and hangs on startup especially in the cold. It'll hang sometimes several seconds which trips even 20 amp breakers. Starting to be aggravating


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimelessQuality

kixnbux said:


> My dewalt hums and hangs on startup especially in the cold. It'll hang sometimes several seconds which trips even 20 amp breakers. Starting to be aggravating
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Seems like mine was doing that too.. I think it was a bearing?? Can't remember 

It's pretty simple to tear apart and check it out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brhokel606

TimelessQuality said:


> My big Dewalt oil-less started running continuously last summer. It was the reed valves rusted away.
> 
> Like a $18 part fixed it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know I didn't drain it enough probably,when I plugged in air line, rusty water shot out at me....so prob my fault.


----------



## shanewreckd

Waiting at home for me after my rotation ended.








Also too lazy to rotate that picture.


----------



## Calidecks

...


----------



## Leo G

...


----------



## Calidecks

Leo G said:


> ...


Why'd you put it back?


----------



## Robie




----------



## Calidecks

....


----------



## Calidecks

......


----------



## Robie




----------



## Calidecks

Robie said:


>


Let me guess,1200 bucks but there is absolutely nothing that compares to it. Nothing! It's a super radio!

Kinda like a 600 dollar flashlight! :laughing:


----------



## Robie

Californiadecks said:


> Let me guess,1200 bucks but there is absolutely nothing that compares to it. Nothing! It's a super radio!
> 
> Kinda like a 600 dollar flashlight! :laughing:


Dunno...just messin' with radios....


----------



## TimelessQuality




----------



## EricBrancard

Californiadecks said:


> Let me guess,1200 bucks but there is absolutely nothing that compares to it. Nothing! It's a super radio!
> 
> Kinda like a 600 dollar flashlight! :laughing:


Only gets German radio stations.


----------



## TimelessQuality

kixnbux said:


> My dewalt hums and hangs on startup especially in the cold. It'll hang sometimes several seconds which trips even 20 amp breakers. Starting to be aggravating
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I think I remember now... The bad reed valve was leaking the tank pressure back into the cylinder. The motor couldn't spin it over to start it till I bled the tank way down...

Just pull the head off, and you'll see


----------



## kixnbux

TimelessQuality said:


> I think I remember now... The bad reed valve was leaking the tank pressure back into the cylinder. The motor couldn't spin it over to start it till I bled the tank way down...
> 
> 
> 
> Just pull the head off, and you'll see



I'll check that! I bet you're right too. Next to find the replacement part


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kixnbux

Picked these up. Curious how well they'll work. Seems I'm always in a tight spot when I have to cut copper


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brhokel606

Spencer said:


> I still fear the day he quits making them.


Yeah, i might have to stock up soon just in case....


----------



## Spencer

brhokel606 said:


> Yeah, i might have to stock up soon just in case....



There are always Hartford clamps too...wouldn't be completely without the miter clamp method.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

brhokel606 said:


> I received the 2nd set of clam clamps today! Jim must be feeling better, when I called for them a few weeks ago, he said he hurt his shoulder and would send them when he could, so I hope he is all better now. Glad I have 4 clamps now, gonna order more soon but these are the best for miter joints!



I talked to Jim about two weeks ago. He told me about the hurt shoulder. I told him not to worry about making them until he was well.

I got 6 yesterday and 6 today, so I hope he is feeling better.

I didn't want to get 8 now (my original plan) and then call in a year or two for more and him have closed shop.


----------



## overanalyze

How big of a hole/indent do those clamps make in the side of the trim?


----------



## brhokel606

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> I talked to Jim about two weeks ago. He told me about the hurt shoulder. I told him not to worry about making them until he was well.
> 
> I got 6 yesterday and 6 today, so I hope he is feeling better.
> 
> I didn't want to get 8 now (my original plan) and then call in a year or two for more and him have closed shop.


I agree with you That he could call it quits at anytime....maybe I should order at least 4 more ASAP.


----------



## brhokel606

overanalyze said:


> How big of a hole/indent do those clamps make in the side of the trim?


About the size of a 16g nail


----------



## CrpntrFrk

overanalyze said:


> How big of a hole/indent do those clamps make in the side of the trim?





brhokel606 said:


> About the size of a 16g nail


But you can remove pins so there are not as many. They really are an awesome tool.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

overanalyze said:


> How big of a hole/indent do those clamps make in the side of the trim?



I'm fairly certain that Justin takes out a pin or possibly two. Presumably you're filling something there already. 

Yes, there will be more holes to fill, but with a superior joint.


----------



## Spencer

I only use two pins. For medium sized casing I use the top and third pin. Doing wide casing this summer I used the first and fourth pin. 

I'll use all four pins when I have to do something like clamp a mitered hickory 1x6 where I want all the pressure I can get.


----------



## Spencer

The clam clamps are a truly heirloom, lifetime tool. They are not going to wear out. The only thing I worry about with them is having them stolen.


----------



## brhokel606

CrpntrFrk said:


> But you can remove pins so there are not as many. They really are an awesome tool.


I just did smaller casing, used 1/2" ply under because it was narrower than the clamp. Pulled last 2 pins and left top 2 in, worked beautifully and love the clamps. Plus there are threaded holes on the clamp to store the removed pins and you can even adjust the pressure applied on the joint by loosening another Allen head screw. They really are the cats azz, expensive but worth every cent.


----------



## Spencer

Holy crap! Sitting here doing quick books I'm plugging receipts into the computer. I always fold up lowes receipts as stick them in my wallet. Just came across a check I completely forgot about that I've been carrying around for about three weeks. 

More tool money baby!!!!!!


----------



## EricBrancard

Spencer said:


> Holy crap! Sitting here doing quick books I'm plugging receipts into the computer. I always fold up lowes receipts as stick them in my wallet. Just came across a check I completely forgot about that I've been carrying around for about three weeks.
> 
> More tool money baby!!!!!!


I love it when that happens!



But it never happens to me :sad:


----------



## russellremodel

Nice! I get excited when i find a 20 dollar bill i forgot about:clap:


----------



## Spencer

EricBrancard said:


> I love it when that happens!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it never happens to me :sad:



I'm a first timer. 

Usually it's the other way around. Once I thought I had an $8k cabinet bill paid for already and thought the job was going really well...yeah...that was a bummer when I realized that wasn't paid.


----------



## Builders Inc.

Spencer said:


> Holy crap! Sitting here doing quick books I'm plugging receipts into the computer. I always fold up lowes receipts as stick them in my wallet. Just came across a check I completely forgot about that I've been carrying around for about three weeks.
> 
> More tool money baby!!!!!!



At least you weren't like my old boss who found one behind his desk that was 8 months old. He just threw way a 3k check. Didn't want the embarrassment of calling the customer and asking if it still was ok to cash it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer

Builders Inc. said:


> At least you weren't like my old boss who found one behind his desk that was 8 months old. He just threw way a 3k check. Didn't want the embarrassment of calling the customer and asking if it still was ok to cash it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That's pretty bad. 

I would have picked up the error on quick books. But the last time I did QB was probably when I invoiced for that check.


----------



## Builders Inc.

And now his son and I own in... Hmm he was getting tired of contracting after 26 years though... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin Huisenga

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> I'm fairly certain that Justin takes out a pin or possibly two. Presumably you're filling something there already.
> 
> Yes, there will be more holes to fill, but with a superior joint.


I pull the pin nearest the short point if I'm using them on MDF to avoid cracking where the material is thin. I've used them a few times on small casing and pulled the 2nd and 3rd pins but they're usually more of a pain with small casing than the effort is worth. 

For 3 1/2" and up I use all the pins regardless of species. I've never had a complaint about the holes.


----------



## EricBrancard

Spencer said:


> I'm a first timer.
> 
> Usually it's the other way around. Once I thought I had an $8k cabinet bill paid for already and thought the job was going really well...yeah...that was a bummer when I realized that wasn't paid.


That sounds more like it.


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell

overanalyze said:


> For guys that are holding checks...are you cash based accounting or accrual? Also percentage of completion or contract conplete? Just curious.
> 
> We are accrual and contract complete so it doesn't matter when I get the money...just when the job is done.


You also have to be careful even with completed contracts. We've had to stroke big checks do to the alternative minimum tax (amt) even when we had a bunch of open jobs. If you make any money at all just bend over.


----------



## Justin Huisenga

Spencer said:


> The clam clamps are a truly heirloom, lifetime tool. They are not going to wear out. The only thing I worry about with them is having them stolen.


The clamps are nice but I will make more money over the course of my career from the knowledge, techniques, and mindset gleaned from Jim's articles and the stream of consciousness posts on a number of internet forums. Tools are all fine and good but the knowledge is priceless.


----------



## StrongTower

Justin Huisenga said:


> The clamps are nice but I will make more money over the course of my career from the knowledge, techniques, and mindset gleaned from Jim's articles and the stream of consciousness posts on a number of internet forums. Tools are all fine and good but the knowledge is priceless.



I find myself going back to old articles, and to my surprise I say, "Jim wrote this one too!" Would love the knowledge he's got socked away in his brain.


----------



## Obi Wan Cannoli

Justin Huisenga said:


> The clamps are nice but I will make more money over the course of my career from the knowledge, techniques, and mindset gleaned from Jim's articles and the stream of consciousness posts on a number of internet forums. Tools are all fine and good but the knowledge is priceless.


I'm new around these parts. Could you link me to some of Jim's articles? By the way, I took some of your advice on hanging crown and my job went much smoother, so thanks for that!


----------



## RangoWA

Builders Inc. said:


> At least you weren't like my old boss who found one behind his desk that was 8 months old. He just threw way a 3k check. Didn't want the embarrassment of calling the customer and asking if it still was ok to cash it.


I would have just deposited it. If it bounced it would be at my expense. It's an honest mistake anyway. I found a $900 check behind something once a few months old. I just put it in the bank.


----------



## Spencer

Obi Wan Cannoli said:


> I'm new around these parts. Could you link me to some of Jim's articles? By the way, I took some of your advice on hanging crown and my job went much smoother, so thanks for that!


He's giving me enough money making advice he should be on the payroll. :thumbup: I'm going to have to do some Jim Chestnut browsing myself. 

I'm guessing he was active online in the JLC forum days?


----------



## Justin Huisenga

Obi Wan Cannoli said:


> I'm new around these parts. Could you link me to some of Jim's articles? By the way, I took some of your advice on hanging crown and my job went much smoother, so thanks for that!


A few reprinted from his website. He has a few more in Fine Homebuilding and JLC archives. http://miterclamp.com/productiontechnique.html

Glad to help.


----------



## StrongTower

Obi Wan Cannoli said:


> I'm new around these parts. Could you link me to some of Jim's articles? By the way, I took some of your advice on hanging crown and my job went much smoother, so thanks for that!



There's a good write up by Jim on paneled wainscot in this one

Finish Carpentry (For Pros By Pros) https://www.amazon.com/dp/156158536X/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_qnXEwb2NAC5ZK


----------



## Youngin'

I'm in the market for a good box style torpedo level. I looked at Stabila but they only have the one with the rounded top. Sola only has a plastic one.


----------



## Calidecks

Youngin' said:


> I'm in the market for a good box style torpedo level. I looked at Stabila but they only have the one with the rounded top. Sola only has a plastic one.


I had one like this before, but those end caps are plain stupid


----------



## Youngin'

I checked eBay and they have that style on there. I'll order one.


----------



## Calidecks

Youngin' said:


> I checked eBay and they have that style on there. I'll order one.


After further checking it looks like They changed it, for the better. Looks like that end hanger is removable.


----------



## rrk

Justin Huisenga said:


> A few reprinted from his website. He has a few more in Fine Homebuilding and JLC archives. http://miterclamp.com/productiontechnique.html
> 
> Glad to help.


you should have seen his trailer, all of the sides open up. Everything was accessible from outside


----------



## Justin Huisenga

rrk said:


> you should have seen his trailer, all of the sides open up. Everything was accessible from outside


Never saw it in person but he has pics of his "mobile shop" on his site. http://miterclamp.com/Inventor.htm


----------



## StrongTower

Youngin' said:


> I checked eBay and they have that style on there. I'll order one.



I had a square box torpedo from stabila, just be careful, mine wasn't the same tolerance as the rest of my 196 series. +/- .029. It was like +/- .051 or something.


----------



## overanalyze

Californiadecks said:


> I had one like this before, but those end caps are plain stupid


I have that one and where I like it the adjustable dial sticks past a bit on both sides and keeps you from being able to be tight to the surface.


----------



## SectorSecurity

Does this count as a tool? Pistol grip scan gun running android.

Doing a ton of inventory system setup for a customer close to 10 000 skids.

Should make scanning things faster. Thing was close to 2800$, stupid exchange rate.


----------



## Philament

Merry Christmas to me.


----------



## Jswills76

My best fence came today for my bosch kapex setup. I've got miles of trim to do next month. Should be nice.


----------



## StrongTower

Have quite a few big customs in the coming year and they all seem to have 4 1/2 - 5" mitered casing. I've researched these things for so long, been just waiting for the project need.


----------



## StrongTower

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> I went with 12 since we aren't finish carpenter's by trade.



Goodness! I'm trimming everyday of the week...


----------



## Inner10

Youngin' said:


> I think I'll get the Stabila without the adjustable dial, don't really have a use for it and I don't trust a vial that moves.
> 
> On another note, would this be appropriate for clamping casing over 3"?
> 
> http://www.leevalley.com/en/Wood/page.aspx?p=54189&cat=1,43838


The spinning dial is handy but it pops out if you drop it from 10 feet.


----------



## Peter_C

Picked up this Milwaukee M12 strip light up last weekend and never posted it. Been using it a lot since then. Although it ONLY puts out 220 lumens (*sigh* I am a light snob), the nice spread of light is perfect for lots of jobs. The size is good, and with the magnetic mount I put together it is perfect for working on cars. I cut the cord on my ancient florescent light 

If anyone needs a nice magnetic holder for their light this one should work well. Just take the phone mount off...or use it for your phone too. 
http://www.amazon.com/Grifiti-Magne...es+Samsung+Nokia+HTC+For+Photos+Videos+Movies


----------



## SamM

Compressor died and this was the only replacement I could find on short notice. 

Also needed a way to cut tile cleanly for baseboard so I ran to home cheapo and grabbed a rubi 26" tile cutter. Holy crap. That thing is awesome.

Using stock pics from the net cuz the tools went straight to work, no time for pics.


----------



## Spencer

StrongTower said:


> Still have to get all the end caps on, but 16 sounded like a good number to start with.
> View attachment 257602


I've been meaning to call Jim and ask further but I think you're supposed to keep the pins in order when you're switching them around. I have in the back of my mind that he told me that. 

I always tried to but got lazy yesterday and tried to move some pins from the fourth hole to the second hole and the point ended up in the wrong direction. Happened each time I tried it so I think there is something to it.

Congrats. I can't believe you held out this long. :laughing: :thumbup:


----------



## Spencer

brhokel606 said:


> So cool, my new tools arrived today!!!


Nice thing is the dust port on that joiner works perfect with the normal festool hose. Tom is getting me a couple plug it connectors and I'm going to wire mine up so it hooks up same as festool stuff.

The mini blade for that joiner is worth having also if you don't have a domino...yet. :thumbup:


----------



## gbruzze1

SamM said:


> Compressor died and this was the only replacement I could find on short notice.
> 
> Also needed a way to cut tile cleanly for baseboard so I ran to home cheapo and grabbed a rubi 26" tile cutter. Holy crap. That thing is awesome.
> 
> Using stock pics from the net cuz the tools went straight to work, no time for pics.



Don't know if you use systainers, but I cut the handle off that compressor and threw it in a sys5. Holds the compressor, hose, pin nailer, 18 ga. and 16 ga. guns. Swap the lid for a sys attic, the one with the little storage bin, and I can store an assortment of nails for all 3 guns. Just an idea


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

SamM said:


> Compressor died and this was the only replacement I could find on short notice.
> 
> Also needed a way to cut tile cleanly for baseboard so I ran to home cheapo and grabbed a rubi 26" tile cutter. Holy crap. That thing is awesome.
> 
> Using stock pics from the net cuz the tools went straight to work, no time for pics.


That little Senco is awesome as long as you don't need a large volume of are. It's only like 1.4CFM, but it's light and quiet. Great for a trim gun.


----------



## StrongTower

Spencer said:


> I've been meaning to call Jim and ask further but I think you're supposed to keep the pins in order when you're switching them around. I have in the back of my mind that he told me that.
> 
> 
> 
> I always tried to but got lazy yesterday and tried to move some pins from the fourth hole to the second hole and the point ended up in the wrong direction. Happened each time I tried it so I think there is something to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats. I can't believe you held out this long. :laughing: :thumbup:



In order is correct, he said they way they are tapped. 

The craftsman style vibe is thick out here, so normally I never miter casing, but with this new builder they do a lot of big miters, it finally came to pass...


----------



## brhokel606

StrongTower said:


> In order is correct, he said they way they are tapped.
> 
> The craftsman style vibe is thick out here, so normally I never miter casing, but with this new builder they do a lot of big miters, it finally came to pass...


Well crap....I didn't keep them in order when I removed them, oh well. I guess I'll have to figure that out later.


----------



## Jswills76

Christmas gift from the wife. She did good.


----------



## brhokel606

Spencer said:


> Nice thing is the dust port on that joiner works perfect with the normal festool hose. Tom is getting me a couple plug it connectors and I'm going to wire mine up so it hooks up same as festool stuff.
> 
> The mini blade for that joiner is worth having also if you don't have a domino...yet. :thumbup:


I finish this big job early next week and then start trim on another house right after kids go back to school from xmas break and I am thinking about getting a Domino for that job, biscuit joiner could do it but.....


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Jswills76 said:


> Christmas gift from the wife. She did good.



I am still amazed how long the battery lasts.


----------



## madmax718

Peter_C said:


> Picked up this Milwaukee M12 strip light up last weekend and never posted it. Been using it a lot since then. Although it ONLY puts out 220 lumens (*sigh* I am a light snob), the nice spread of light is perfect for lots of jobs. The size is good, and with the magnetic mount I put together it is perfect for working on cars. I cut the cord on my ancient florescent light
> 
> If anyone needs a nice magnetic holder for their light this one should work well. Just take the phone mount off...or use it for your phone too.
> http://www.amazon.com/Grifiti-Magne...es+Samsung+Nokia+HTC+For+Photos+Videos+Movies


The lack of positional placement as well as a magnetic mount steered me to the Bosch 12v light. I tried the milwaukee12v it was very blue, though it does vary from bin to bin.


----------



## tjbnwi

Jswills76 said:


> Christmas gift from the wife. She did good.


It's not Christmas yet.....

Tom


----------



## Spencer

brhokel606 said:


> Well crap....I didn't keep them in order when I removed them, oh well. I guess I'll have to figure that out later.



You can tell by screwing them in and seeing which way they are pointed. I'm not sure if it matters beyond that. There may be a little bit of a different angle on the points but you probably wouldn't tell a difference if they are pointed the right direction.


----------



## Builders Inc.

Kinda like tools?!? I would prefer bathroom reading material more appropriate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter_C

madmax718 said:


> The lack of positional placement as well as a magnetic mount steered me to the Bosch 12v light. I tried the milwaukee12v it was very blue, though it does vary from bin to bin.


Since I went with the Milwaukee M12 line...well you know how it goes :whistling

Not sure what you mean by positional placement? The hook is awesome on the Milwaukee! It rotates and slides down the back and puts the light horizontal. The magnet I already had from the fluorescent light and bought a $3.95 part off Ebay to make it work for me. The color temperature is not blue at all. Probably around 3000k or less even. 

There are tons of better lights on the market, but it is nice to have the batteries all match up with the system you went with


----------



## tjbnwi

Spencer said:


> Tom is getting me a couple plug it connectors
> :thumbup:


Arrived with todays mail. You want to pick them up? I can ship them on Friday (if I had your address).

Tom


----------



## Spencer

tjbnwi said:


> Arrived with todays mail. You want to pick them up? I can ship them on Friday (if I had your address).
> 
> Tom



Sweet. Those will be handy.


----------



## SectorSecurity

Peter_C said:


> Picked up this Milwaukee M12 strip light up last weekend and never posted it. Been using it a lot since then. Although it ONLY puts out 220 lumens (*sigh* I am a light snob), the nice spread of light is perfect for lots of jobs. The size is good, and with the magnetic mount I put together it is perfect for working on cars. I cut the cord on my ancient florescent light
> 
> If anyone needs a nice magnetic holder for their light this one should work well. Just take the phone mount off...or use it for your phone too.
> http://www.amazon.com/Grifiti-Magne...es+Samsung+Nokia+HTC+For+Photos+Videos+Movies


One of these might work nicely too:

http://www.techtoolsupply.com/Super-Strong-35lb-Neodymium-Magnetic-Base-Carabine-p/tts-mag35.htm

If shipping wasn't 40$ to Canada plus customs I would get some.


----------



## aptpupil

This one is crazy strong.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00FN...netic+hook&dpPl=1&dpID=41kHqJsFAML&ref=plSrch


----------



## charimon

You are lucky TOOL **** is allowed on this thread, cause this is like ***
EDIT
I am so sure it censored P0RN and x x x but not your pic SMH


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Got a early gift from the MIL. Had me eye o it for a while after some recommendations but just used my drill based kit. This should save some time.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

Nice. I don't do pocket holes much right now. It's just sitting in a wish list waiting for an opportunity to be bought.


----------



## Leo G

aptpupil said:


> This one is crazy strong.
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00FN...netic+hook&dpPl=1&dpID=41kHqJsFAML&ref=plSrch


This is crazy strong.

https://www.kjmagnetics.com/proddetail.asp?prod=DZ0X8-N52











Dimensions: 3" dia. x 1 1/2" thick
Tolerances: ±0.004" x ±0.004"
Material: NdFeB, Grade N52
Plating/Coating: Ni-Cu-Ni (Nickel)
Magnetization Direction: Axial (Poles on Flat Ends)
Weight: 45.97 oz. (1303 g)
Pull Force, Case 1: 625.2 lbs
Pull Force, Case 2: 625.2 lbs
Surface Field: 5233 Gauss
Max Operating Temp: 176ºF (80ºC)
Brmax: 14,800 Gauss
BHmax: 52 MGOe


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

I get socks if I am lucky


----------



## Tylerwalker32

BCConstruction said:


> Got a early gift from the MIL. Had me eye o it for a while after some recommendations but just used my drill based kit. This should save some time.



That thing is awesome. Bought one a couple months ago, it's great.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Nice. I don't do pocket holes much right now. It's just sitting in a wish list waiting for an opportunity to be bought.



I use my Kreg with the domino a lot. That way there's no need to clamp as the Kreg does the clamping and the domino keeps it all aligned. 

Just couldn't justify the $400+ on something I'm already capable of doing with the kit I already have.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

BCConstruction said:


> I use my Kreg with the domino a lot. That way there's no need to clamp as the Kreg does the clamping and the domino keeps it all aligned.
> 
> Just couldn't justify the $400+ on something I'm already capable of doing with the kit I already have.



I do as well. I just don't use it enough to buy the foreman.

Maybe one day, but for now the other kit works just fine.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I get socks if I am lucky



Been there many a year. Deodorant and socks were pretty common gifts from Familey in the UK.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Tylerwalker32 said:


> That thing is awesome. Bought one a couple months ago, it's great.



Is the motor pretty powerful? 5amp didn't seem a lot.


----------



## META

Leo G said:


> This is crazy strong.
> 
> https://www.kjmagnetics.com/proddetail.asp?prod=DZ0X8-N52
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dimensions: 3" dia. x 1 1/2" thick
> Tolerances: ±0.004" x ±0.004"
> Material: NdFeB, Grade N52
> Plating/Coating: Ni-Cu-Ni (Nickel)
> Magnetization Direction: Axial (Poles on Flat Ends)
> Weight: 45.97 oz. (1303 g)
> Pull Force, Case 1: 625.2 lbs
> Pull Force, Case 2: 625.2 lbs
> Surface Field: 5233 Gauss
> Max Operating Temp: 176ºF (80ºC)
> Brmax: 14,800 Gauss
> BHmax: 52 MGOe


And dangerous too.


----------



## brhokel606

My last tool orders for the year, maybe, arrived today. I have rocked Systainers the last few weeks! I love them!


----------



## Tylerwalker32

BCConstruction said:


> Is the motor pretty powerful? 5amp didn't seem a lot.



Hasn't slowed me down yet. I used to to make several poplar columns, and it didn't slow down.


----------



## aptpupil

Leo G said:


> This is crazy strong.
> 
> https://www.kjmagnetics.com/proddetail.asp?prod=DZ0X8-N52
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dimensions: 3" dia. x 1 1/2" thick
> Tolerances: ±0.004" x ±0.004"
> Material: NdFeB, Grade N52
> Plating/Coating: Ni-Cu-Ni (Nickel)
> Magnetization Direction: Axial (Poles on Flat Ends)
> Weight: 45.97 oz. (1303 g)
> Pull Force, Case 1: 625.2 lbs
> Pull Force, Case 2: 625.2 lbs
> Surface Field: 5233 Gauss
> Max Operating Temp: 176ºF (80ºC)
> Brmax: 14,800 Gauss
> BHmax: 52 MGOe


Expensive


----------



## Calidecks

brhokel606 said:


> My last tool orders for the year, maybe, arrived today. I have rocked Systainers the last few weeks! I love them!


Don't leave them in the sun.


----------



## tjbnwi

BCConstruction said:


> Got a early gift from the MIL. Had me eye o it for a while after some recommendations but just used my drill based kit. This should save some time.



I have the original one. Money in a blue box as Justin calls it. 

The frame for this octagon is Dominoed and pocket screwed together, the "skin" is held to the frame with pocket screws.

Tom


----------



## Spencer

tjbnwi said:


> I have the original one. Money in a blue box as Justin calls it.
> 
> The frame for this octagon is Dominoed and pocket screwed together, the "skin" is held to the frame with pocket screws.
> 
> Tom


That's beautiful. :thumbsup:

What are the red tracks in the background behind the octagon in the second pic?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Look like woodpeckers parallel guides


----------



## Spencer

I wondered. Their tools are so pretty.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Spencer said:


> I wondered. Their tools are so pretty.



They are nice stuff.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

BCConstruction said:


> They are nice stuff.


I would never order a one time tool from them though, the way they handle that is ridiculous. 

I have a couple of the smaller squares, but still prefer my old Starrett and Lufkin squares and lay out tools.


----------



## Spencer

I'd like to get my hands on one of their large framing squares. The T square is nice but it doesn't register over very much length. Makes me nervous.


----------



## Spencer

I've got my first Starret square coming next week. Looking forward to using that.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

I have a couple Kennedy boxes full of vintage Lufkin, Starrett, mitutoyo, brown & sharpe, etc. Layout and measuring tools. 

My favorites are old Lufkin stuff made in Saginaw, MI.


----------



## tjbnwi

Spencer said:


> That's beautiful. :thumbsup:
> 
> What are the red tracks in the background behind the octagon in the second pic?





BCConstruction said:


> Look like woodpeckers parallel guides


Barri is correct.

The pieces with finish on them.

Tom


----------



## Designed2Fail

Leo G said:


> This is crazy strong.
> 
> https://www.kjmagnetics.com/proddetail.asp?prod=DZ0X8-N52
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dimensions: 3" dia. x 1 1/2" thick
> Tolerances: ±0.004" x ±0.004"
> Material: NdFeB, Grade N52
> Plating/Coating: Ni-Cu-Ni (Nickel)
> Magnetization Direction: Axial (Poles on Flat Ends)
> Weight: 45.97 oz. (1303 g)
> Pull Force, Case 1: 625.2 lbs
> Pull Force, Case 2: 625.2 lbs
> Surface Field: 5233 Gauss
> Max Operating Temp: 176ºF (80ºC)
> Brmax: 14,800 Gauss
> BHmax: 52 MGOe


Why the need for such a strong magnet? Seems over kill even for case work.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Designed2Fail said:


> Why the need for such a strong magnet? Seems over kill even for case work.



Because they are **** to play with. Until your hand gets between it and a lump of steel.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

Both good book to have. Will help in many way's you do / look at business.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Did a little Christmas day machine buying. Real hard to pass up something so clean, original and close to home. Think this is from 1936, it's just a little 10" saw, but it's perfect for my kids to learn on. 


Plus the light is worth 20 bucks more then the saw cost.


----------



## Spencer

Christmas gift from my dad.


----------



## brhokel606

Spencer said:


> Christmas gift from my dad.


Awesome, been looking at 1 but got an email from Dewalt last week, they are coming out with a 20 v deep cut in first quarter 2016. I'll send you the email. You will love that saw.


----------



## Spencer

brhokel606 said:


> Awesome, been looking at 1 but got an email from Dewalt last week, they are coming out with a 20 v deep cut in first quarter 2016. I'll send you the email. You will love that saw.



Bandsaw that cuts deeper yet?


----------



## 91782

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I have a couple Kennedy boxes full of vintage Lufkin, Starrett, mitutoyo, brown & sharpe, etc. Layout and measuring tools.
> 
> My favorites are old Lufkin stuff made in Saginaw, MI.


I'll still buy any green body Lufkin that turns up.

Found a couple of original Lufkin mike boxes with the slide tops at a garage sale this summer. I went w00t!


----------



## Inner10

Spencer said:


> Christmas gift from my dad.


I've got that one, it's one of my most used tools. Can't see a carpenter using it all that much thought.


----------



## Spencer

Inner10 said:


> I've got that one, it's one of my most used tools. Can't see a carpenter using it all that much thought.



My dad is a lifelong plumber if that tells you anything.


----------



## Inner10

Spencer said:


> My dad is a lifelong plumber if that tells you anything.


Sounds like my dad, buys you a gift just so he can borrow it!


----------



## Leo G

Christmas gifts:


----------



## brhokel606

Leo G said:


> Christmas gifts:


I love my colt router and really like those Jorgenson clamps, I have bought 6 in the last few months. They have a great grip and larger pads than most.


----------



## Agility

Do we need a Tool Receivers Anonymous thread?

Christmas gifts:


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

It works.


----------



## Designed2Fail

BCConstruction said:


> Because they are **** to play with. Until your hand gets between it and a lump of steel.


Gotcha lol.


----------



## Designed2Fail

WarnerConstInc. said:


> It works.


You going to stay with the original(i take) wood base for it?


----------



## kixnbux

And a very merry Christmas for me!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

kixnbux said:


> And a very merry Christmas for me!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well done man. Damn i fill out all them damn comps from everywhere and never win anything :laughing:


----------



## Builders Inc.

kixnbux said:


> And a very merry Christmas for me!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hold the phone! You won that? And a M12 jacket. Man you need to buy a lotto ticket! For realz! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Designed2Fail said:


> You going to stay with the original(i take) wood base for it?


It's not original, but I am not sure you could get a base with it then. 

As long as the kids can use it comfortably.


----------



## Designed2Fail

WarnerConstInc. said:


> It's not original, but I am not sure you could get a base with it then.
> 
> As long as the kids can use it comfortably.


Well that's all that matters then.:thumbsup:


----------



## kixnbux

Builders Inc. said:


> Hold the phone! You won that? And a M12 jacket. Man you need to buy a lotto ticket! For realz!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I hear you!!! I'm kinda in shock this morning lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom M

Congrats that will be ft in to get


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

This things awesome


----------



## kixnbux

BCConstruction said:


> This things awesome



Those are great!!!







x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

kixnbux said:


> Those are great!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Found a spot for it in trailer.


----------



## russellremodel

Got this a few days. Think it will be pretty handy.


----------



## Jswills76

I saw lowes is selling metabo 8.5 cordless miters saw now. Anyone get one yet?


----------



## kixnbux

BCConstruction said:


> Found a spot for it in trailer.



How did you attach it to the wall??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

kixnbux said:


> How did you attach it to the wall??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Made a couple of U shaped brackets and made a couple of slots in the side for the brackets to slot into. I will get a better pic tomorrow as it will make better sense


----------



## kixnbux

BCConstruction said:


> Made a couple of U shaped brackets and made a couple of slots in the side for the brackets to slot into. I will get a better pic tomorrow as it will make better sense



Perfect! I need to do that too. Thing takes up a lot of bench space


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Golden view said:


> It does and the auto filter clean is great, but there's no hose storage and it doesn't seem all that powerful. Certainly nowhere near my $99 rigid shop vac.



Suction is a hard comparison to make. Your comparing a "RRP Vac" to a standard vac. The filtration in theory should be way higher on the Dewalt so you gonna think it's less powerful.


----------



## Golden view

BCConstruction said:


> Suction is a hard comparison to make. Your comparing a "RRP Vac" to a standard vac. The filtration in theory should be way higher on the Dewalt so you gonna think it's less powerful.


Understood. Unrealistic expectations. The CT does seem better though.


----------



## Calidecks

Golden view said:


> Understood. Unrealistic expectations. The CT does seem better though.


Bosch it is.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Californiadecks said:


> Bosch it is.



Yeah no doubt over the Dewalt


----------



## Golden view

I like the look of the Bosch. Also the DeWalt seems hard to find accessories for.


----------



## kevjob

Wohoo!!

Miter saw, stand and 2 5.0 batteries showed up today!!!


----------



## kevjob

Also got my baker scaffold for $155.00 each shipped to Creepo. Bought 2 sets. 

BTW they are on sale now for 169.00 for each set. http://www.homedepot.com/p/PRO-SERI...ing-with-1000-lb-Load-Capacity-GSSI/100645165


----------



## Calidecks

kevjob said:


> Also got my baker scaffold for $155.00 each shipped to Creepo. Bought 2 sets.
> 
> BTW they are on sale now for 169.00 for each set. http://www.homedepot.com/p/PRO-SERI...ing-with-1000-lb-Load-Capacity-GSSI/100645165


Those are great little scaffolds. It's amazing how little they cost.


----------



## Framer87

kevjob said:


> Wohoo!!
> 
> Miter saw, stand and 2 5.0 batteries showed up today!!!


Does that saw actually have brushless technology?


----------



## Spencer

Californiadecks said:


> Those are great little scaffolds. It's amazing how little they cost.


Until don't engage one of the pins on it and can't tell until you're falling to the ground... still in recovery 6 months later. :thumbup: :laughing: I guess you've got to be smarter than the scaffold. :no:

I'm scared of them now. I take the hitch pins that go on the wheels and put them through the bracket as an extra safety measure.


----------



## Calidecks

Spencer said:


> Until don't engage one of the pins on it and can't tell until you're falling to the ground... still in recovery 6 months later. :thumbup: :laughing: I guess you've got to be smarter than the scaffold. :no:
> 
> I'm scared of them now. I take the hitch pins that go on the wheels and put them through the bracket as an extra safety measure.


I preach "that pin being all the way in" to my guys before climbing on it.


----------



## Spencer

Californiadecks said:


> I preach "that pin being all the way in" to my guys before climbing on it.


I can't tell you how much annoyance a split second of carelessness has cost me over the last six months. Constant discomfort in my foot when I'm on it. I can't run/exercise hard on it or it reactivates the injury/sprain. Doc says its not healing because I'm on it to much. How the flip am I supposed to make a living if I can't be on my foot.


----------



## tjbnwi

Spencer said:


> Until don't engage one of the pins on it and can't tell until you're falling to the ground... still in recovery 6 months later. :thumbup: :laughing: I guess you've got to be smarter than the scaffold. :no:
> 
> I'm scared of them now. I take the hitch pins that go on the wheels and put them through the bracket as an extra safety measure.


All of mine came with enough pins to use in the rails. Something in the instructions about not getting on the scaffold until the safety pins are installed.

Tom


----------



## Spencer

tjbnwi said:


> All of mine came with enough pins to use in the rails. Something in the instructions about not getting on the scaffold until the safety pins are installed.
> 
> 
> 
> Tom



I highly doubt I looked at the instructions. There were 4 pins with it. I put them in the wheels at first. 

I'm normally as safe as possible and take extra measures to prevent accidents. I had actually just bought them. Had them home in the garage unpack aging. Set one up. Put the platform in the highest holes. Climbed up the side. Stepped... And I was in the ground and the whole the was crashing down on top of me before I even knew what happened.


----------



## Jswills76

I tried the dewalt vac out a little today. It's definitely not low on power. I didn't have it hooked up to any tools yet. I just used it as a shop vac today. I will say it is more powerful then my ct26. I bought a second one tonight. It's nice that they come with the small hose and the big hose.
Having the hose storage and being able to stack things on top isn't very important to me,as all my projects are large and tools stay set up for a wile.


----------



## brhokel606

Couldn't help myself.....also ordered a systainer 3 and 4 Sunday night, won't be here til after first of the year though


----------



## kixnbux

I fell off the wagon again, after I won the Festool Quadrive 18/4 set from tool box buzz I got carried away lol. Ordered a Domino 500 full kit. A full tenon and cutter systainer set. Also ordered a Rotex 125 to compliment my ETS 125. Ordered a couple sets of Collins clamps. Plunge base for my dewalt trim router. Starrett miter protractor. Still deciding but I may pick up an MFT/3 tomorrow as well. Making myself a very happy bday tomorrow 🏻


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StrongTower

Got a tstak deep well for my clam clamps, have room for more and a good place for the stretch clamps as well.


----------



## Spencer

kixnbux said:


> I fell off the wagon again, after I won the Festool Quadrive 18/4 set from tool box buzz I got carried away lol. Ordered a Domino 500 full kit. A full tenon and cutter systainer set. Also ordered a Rotex 125 to compliment my ETS 125. Ordered a couple sets of Collins clamps. Plunge base for my dewalt trim router. Starrett miter protractor. Still deciding but I may pick up an MFT/3 tomorrow as well. Making myself a very happy bday tomorrow 🏻
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You fall hard. :thumbup: 

Take a hard look at the way you work before you pull the trigger on the MFT/3. It was the only festool I ever regreted buying. I sold it because it didn't fit my work flow. Others love them and have multiples. Its a matter of personal preference. 

The starret miter protractor is one tool I can't live without. You're gonna love that thing for trim work. I check every outside corner with it when running base.


----------



## kixnbux

Spencer said:


> You fall hard. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Take a hard look at the way you work before you pull the trigger on the MFT/3. It was the only festool I ever regreted buying. I sold it because it didn't fit my work flow. Others love them and have multiples. Its a matter of personal preference.
> 
> 
> 
> The starret miter protractor is one tool I can't live without. You're gonna love that thing for trim work. I check every outside corner with it when running base.



I do a lot of re doing paint grade kitchen cabinets and doors in these rental houses we have. I bought the mft systainer and put it in a stack on top of my midi vac and that is what I've used to do the door sanding on the last 2 kitchens. However on this last one several doors were just way too big and I thought the mft/3 might give me a great sanding work table. With of course an added benefit of being able to use my TS55 on it if needed. Just my thoughts?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi

I'm one of those guys with multiple MFT's. I use them all the time, separated and joined. 

Tom


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

The advantage of the MFT for me is they have their own support system built in. They hang on the trailer walls out the way and i dont need multiple 2x4's and saw horses to hold a work surface which would take up way more room than the MFT's would. They also connect in multiple arrangements so you can have a long table or a L shaped table or what ever table shape works for your situation.


----------



## Builders Inc.

[email protected] you paulk work bench videos...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## META

Well, its that time of the year. Grabbed a few things (all in shipment), and some other books not posted. 

1. To Make as Perfectly as Possible: Roubo on Marquetry + PDF. 
2. Virtuoso: The Tool Cabinet and Workbench of Henry O. Studley
3. Starrett 505A-7 ProSite Protractor
4. Kreg KHC-RAC Right Angle Clamp
5. Adjustable Table Featherboard
6. OMER 3/4" - 2" HD 18 Gauge Brad Nailer


----------



## META

Rockler Fence Featherboard
Rockler Retrofit Double Featherboard Kit
Rockler Miter Slot Hardware Kit
Malco SRT2 Straight Handled Siding Removal Tool, can always use a couple more of these for the guys.


----------



## Spencer

I'm seeing more and more of these Omer guns pop up on here. Keep us posted on how they treat you.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

I had an Omer before I bought my grex. At the time they were limited to 1" pins. 

I sold it soon after I got a 650 grex.


----------



## META

I did a little research before buying it, never used one actually. The reviews on some of the latest Grex models weren't as favorable as I had hoped, so I opted for the Omer. I'll post about it, might be awhile before I get some real use out of it though.


----------



## Leo G

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I had an Omer before I bought my grex. At the time they were limited to 1" pins.
> 
> I sold it soon after I got a 650 grex.


I got the Grex P645L. 1 3/4" pins are uncontrollable enough. 2" must be fun.


----------



## StrongTower

META said:


> I did a little research before buying it, never used one actually. The reviews on some of the latest Grex models weren't as favorable as I had hoped, so I opted for the Omer. I'll post about it, might be awhile before I get some real use out of it though.



Omer has the best 18 gauge you can buy IMO, unless Max ever brings back the ST/18. I had an Omer years ago, but sold to a carpenter that needed a gun right then. I still have 2 of the Japanese Max 18ga. I just bought my employee an Omer for Christmas, and it's still a great gun.


----------



## META

Leo G said:


> I got the Grex P645L. 1 3/4" pins are uncontrollable enough. 2" must be fun.


It's nice to have the extra depth for some applications, though.


----------



## Leo G

Which applications might that be? Mostly I deal with hardwoods. When I was doing my window project I used 1 3/4" nails and 30% of them came out of the wood. They were being shot into soft maple and the ones that came out were because the nail just followed the grain. If you were shooting into sheetrock to reach a stud that might be a reason to go long, but using 23ga to hold up crown or some other trim would have to rely on adhesive which the nail was only used as a clamp.


----------



## META

Yeah, 1 3/4" or 2" will do most of it, base is good application.


----------



## Spencer

Three tools converted to Festool connectors.


----------



## LockTalk

Spencer said:


> Three tools converted to Festool connectors.



Where did you find these I think it's a good idea maybe not for all tools but there is a couple I could see doing this too


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

LockTalk said:


> Where did you find these I think it's a good idea maybe not for all tools but there is a couple I could see doing this too



The are NAINA. You can order from some European suppliers who will ship here but I am lucky all my Familey are in UK so they ship all my stuff.


----------



## Spencer

Got three more stops. Zeroed and cut off ten inches so I can get them closer together. Left one long for short cuts.


----------



## MarcoPollo

I popped my Festool Cherry today and cought the CXS Cordless Drill. Really didn't want to be off until Monday to try it though.


----------



## SectorSecurity

I've got a couple hours left in the year anyone got any suggestions on tools a low voltage guy should own?


----------



## kixnbux

My festool order is all sitting at my ups office. Came in last night but they aren't open again til the 4th 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Builders Inc.

Woodpecker router base plate came in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Is the Leica the one that Bluetooth communicates with Chief Architect?


Yes, but it is spendy. I payed 500 for the one that doesn't have that feature.


----------



## brhokel606

kixnbux said:


> I picked that bit pack up the other day when they didn't have countersink drill bits in stock. I didn't open it yet as I found the ones I needed. What're you using those for? Deciding on keeping or returning them ...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't used them yet, but I seem to always just grab a larger drill bit and it makes the holes look like crap, so I thought I Would try these...

I'll let you know


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

brhokel606 said:


> I haven't used them yet, but I seem to always just grab a larger drill bit and it makes the holes look like crap, so I thought I Would try these...
> 
> I'll let you know


http://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DW2535...960610&sr=8-1&keywords=dewalt+countersink+bit

:whistling


----------



## kixnbux

DaVinciRemodel said:


> http://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DW2535...960610&sr=8-1&keywords=dewalt+countersink+bit
> 
> 
> 
> :whistling



That's what I bought instead. They worked good too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetdawg

Fuller makes a higher quality set american made btw.


----------



## brhokel606

DaVinciRemodel said:


> http://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DW2535...960610&sr=8-1&keywords=dewalt+countersink+bit
> 
> :whistling


I have something similar, just different brand, but don't use them as much because I don't always like the drill bit in the center, just want something counter sunk. Thought the ones I bought might work for that.:thumbsup:

Time will tell though...


----------



## Inner10

Lettusbee said:


> Got myself something a little different this Xmas.
> Gonna practice my primitive carpentry skills.
> 
> Carpenter's axe by Gransfors Bruks.


I have one of those in my pile of fancy things I have no idea why I bought...right beside my stiletto.



kixnbux said:


> I picked that bit pack up the other day when they didn't have countersink drill bits in stock. I didn't open it yet as I found the ones I needed. What're you using those for? Deciding on keeping or returning them ...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Countersink bits are typically 90 degrees, just get one big one and it will do almost everything you need.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

jetdawg said:


> Fuller makes a higher quality set american made btw.


If we’re just throwing options out – Festool makes them as well – German made!


----------



## TimelessQuality

Inner10 said:


> Countersink bits are typically 90 degrees, just get one big one and it will do almost everything you need.


Sometimes the right sized one can be useful to 'stretch a screw'


----------



## Inner10

TimelessQuality said:


> Sometimes the right sized one can be useful to 'stretch a screw'


Then you just use a regular bit not a countersink bit.


----------



## madmax718

third hand way heavier than zipwall. Just saying. I bought third hand first, then zipwalls econd. Each has their place. I got the steel zipwalls though, cant use a magnet mount on the alum.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

HD here got the C700's in stock at last. Was not planning on changing out right now but thought why not. Well happy with them upto yet and should be about to get 4-5sets where I had 1 Stanley set.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Forgot I ordered a wood boy.


----------



## Spencer

BCConstruction said:


> Forgot I ordered a wood boy.



I just got one of those recently. Perfect timing as I've been using it a ton this week. I have the kabata now and the dozuki is on the way.


----------



## Spencer

Starret 12" and a couple of very sharp chisels. I've got the starret 6" in my bags currently.


----------



## Inner10

Spencer said:


> Starret 12" and a couple of very sharp chisels. I've got the starret 6" in my bags currently.


What's the angle chisel used for?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Spencer said:


> I just got one of those recently. Perfect timing as I've been using it a ton this week. I have the kabata now and the dozuki is on the way.



I like to hit nails with these things so this is for nice work only. I hit my eye on another one. Same thing with a back bone on the blade. Not sure of model but won't cut flush


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Inner10 said:


> What's the angle chisel used for?



I'm curious about that too. That's a new one to me.


----------



## Lanya LaPunta

DaVinciRemodel said:


> If we’re just throwing options out – Festool makes them as well – German made!


Kraut made is normally the lowest of quality.


----------



## Leo G

Got this for Christmas a few years ago. Needed to move 11 sheets of 5x5 Baltic birch and remembered I owned it. Worked nice.


----------



## Justin Huisenga

Inner10 said:


> What's the angle chisel used for?


They're called skews. Handy for paring cross grain. In that application they work like a block plane when you turn it on an angle. They're also really handy for paring or cleaning out odd corners. These are handy for getting into tough spots too.

http://www.amazon.com/Crown-175RC-3...qid=1452039526&sr=8-36&keywords=crown+chisels


----------



## JR Shepstone

Lanya LaPunta said:


> Kraut made is normally the lowest of quality.


Heretic. 

Engineered very well, just not easily fixable because they never thought it would break. 

Source: have owned 3 Volkswagens.


----------



## Youngin'

Grabbed a few odds and ends today.


----------



## StrongTower

I swear it's a conspiracy...and they throw in an angle grinder for good measure


----------



## Builders Inc.

StrongTower said:


> I swear it's a conspiracy...and they throw in an angle grinder for good measure
> View attachment 261802



That's cheap! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Bought 2 new 10" 60 tooth AT Amana Sawblades. Actually, I paid for two and walked out with one. They'll deliver it to my shop next Monday.










Says crosscut. But this is my go to blade. I use it for everything. I'll keep one for solid wood and the other for plywood. When the plywood one gets dull it gets downgraded to solid wood. When it get dull after that it'll get resharpened and it's status will go back to plywood blade.

All my other Amana blades have to many damaged teeth for them to sharpen. I guess getting 8 years out of a blade that cost $45 is pretty acceptable. The new ones are priced higher at $56


----------



## rblakes1

StrongTower said:


> I swear it's a conspiracy...and they throw in an angle grinder for good measure
> View attachment 261802


Damn, I paid full price for that combo in the spring

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin Huisenga

Leo G said:


> Bought 2 new 10" 60 tooth AT Amana Sawblades. Actually, I paid for two and walked out with one. They'll deliver it to my shop next Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says crosscut. But this is my go to blade. I use it for everything. I'll keep one for solid wood and the other for plywood. When the plywood one gets dull it gets downgraded to solid wood. When it get dull after that it'll get resharpened and it's status will go back to plywood blade.
> 
> All my other Amana blades have to many damaged teeth for them to sharpen. I guess getting 8 years out of a blade that cost $45 is pretty acceptable. The new ones are priced higher at $56


A.G.E. makes decent blades for the money. I have a few. Why 60t as an all around? Just curious.


----------



## Leo G

I'm lazy. How about them apples. 

Gives a nice smooth finish on the edge of a board. Sometimes it's even hard to see the saw marks.


----------



## Justin Huisenga

Leo G said:


> I'm lazy. How about them apples.
> 
> Gives a nice smooth finish on the edge of a board. Sometimes it's even hard to see the saw marks.


Works for me. I do very little cross cutting on the table saw so I use a 40t for the same reason.


----------



## Leo G

I do a lot of cross cutting on my saw. I have a nice sled that I've made. That and the digital fence makes cross cuts an exact dimension.


----------



## aptpupil

StrongTower said:


> I swear it's a conspiracy...and they throw in an angle grinder for good measure
> View attachment 261802


Was that a local deal or what?


----------



## StrongTower

aptpupil said:


> Was that a local deal or what?



Depot - it was on the clearance end cap, unopened.


----------



## Defenestrate

aptpupil said:


> Was that a local deal or what?


There's huge variety in how various regions handle markdowns... where I am, the web price is still 300, and I'd be willing to bet that it's the same in store. If it's not down where you are, keep watching, and it might go...


----------



## Peter_C

Leo G said:


> I do a lot of cross cutting on my saw. I have a nice sled that I've made. That and the digital fence makes cross cuts an exact dimension.


What kind of saw are you running with a digital fence? My beater Bosch 4100 has a digital fence, but I don't wholly trust it. Great for switching between standard and metric though. Also zero's to my slip on fence cover. 



StrongTower said:


> Depot - it was on the clearance end cap, unopened.


I always check their clearance section for tools when I walk by. Sometimes there are really good deals like you got. More often than not I already have the tool or don't neeeeed it. For instance how many grinders does one person need?


----------



## hdavis

Peter_C said:


> More often than not I already have the tool or don't neeeeed it.


Does that matter?


----------



## madmax718

I browse here and try to go find the same deal. You bastads


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Leo G said:


> Bought 2 new 10" 60 tooth AT Amana Sawblades. Actually, I paid for two and walked out with one. They'll deliver it to my shop next Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says crosscut. But this is my go to blade. I use it for everything. I'll keep one for solid wood and the other for plywood. When the plywood one gets dull it gets downgraded to solid wood. When it get dull after that it'll get resharpened and it's status will go back to plywood blade.
> 
> All my other Amana blades have to many damaged teeth for them to sharpen. I guess getting 8 years out of a blade that cost $45 is pretty acceptable. The new ones are priced higher at $56


Leo opened this discussion, so… I have a couple Amana table saw blades. When they’re brand new I think they cut fantastic. But they seem to lose their sharp pretty quick.

What table saw blades do you guys like for ripping, crosscutting (we crosscut a lot also) and melamine?


----------



## Leo G

Peter_C said:


> What kind of saw are you running with a digital fence? My beater Bosch 4100 has a digital fence, but I don't wholly trust it. Great for switching between standard and metric though. Also zero's to my slip on fence cover.
> 
> 
> I always check their clearance section for tools when I walk by. Sometimes there are really good deals like you got. More often than not I already have the tool or don't neeeeed it. For instance how many grinders does one person need?


I have a Wixey digital fence reader on my Delta Unisaw in the shop. I trust it to about 5 thou


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

All the Lie Nelson stuff is basically copies of all the old Stanley stuff, what's new is old.

That Porter-Cable belt sander is 65 years old and still purrs. 

I also picked up a Carter Stanley router that is probably 80 years old. I have 3 now and they are fantastic machines.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

WarnerConstInc. said:


> All the Lie Nelson stuff is basically copies of all the old Stanley stuff, what's new is old.
> 
> That Porter-Cable belt sander is 65 years old and still purrs.
> 
> I also picked up a Carter Stanley router that is probably 80 years old. I have 3 now and they are fantastic machines.



I bought a Stanley plane. Some $50 thing from lowes ages ago. No idea if it's any good but I doubt it's like the old school planes.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

You can make any old plane cut well, if you take the time to flatten the sole and tune the iron up. Even a HF one.


----------



## Leo G

WarnerConstInc. said:


> All the Lie Nelson stuff is basically copies of all the old Stanley stuff, what's new is old.
> 
> That Porter-Cable belt sander is 65 years old and still purrs.
> 
> I also picked up a Carter Stanley router that is probably 80 years old. I have 3 now and they are fantastic machines.


If you can lift any of them.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

The carter routers weigh no more then my OF1400.

That sander does weigh 25 pounds, but I think that is an advantage really.


----------



## Leo G

I don't use my OF1400 because of the weight and the clumsiness.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

I like a little heft if I am spinning a bit bit. I like the ergonomics of the pistol grip 1400


----------



## Leo G

I can't get use to it. I like the dual grip of the Bosch plunge I've been using for nearly 30 years. The OF is a very nicely built router. Just awkward to use for me. If I used it more I'm sure I'd get use to it. But I don't


----------



## Calidecks

It's the Stanley no.1 that's worth some bucks. The No. 2 Sweetheart is worth about half of the no. 1


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

The collectable hand tool market is vast and diverse. 
Some of the highest dollar auctions I have attended were hand tool ones.


----------



## SectorSecurity

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Few things I found today. Also got a #8 Bailey plane (largest they made) and 10 Hargrave bar clamps (best ever made). Plus an old guy died in the middle of the auction, crazy.


What's even crazier is your wife let's you put that **** on her counter without killing you!


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

That's a free laminate top I got from the lumber yard. Beats the plywood that was there before.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Few more goodies.


----------



## asevereid

Nice... What's the cutting width on that plough? 
Is it for sills?


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

asevereid said:


> Nice... What's the cutting width on that plough?
> Is it for sills?


It's for window sashes. I can make it as wide as I want by backing off the wood nuts an inserting a spacer.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Last batch. 

Router and drill were 5 bucks. Both run, router will get used. 

Clamps were about 5 bucks each, I also got 4 more pipe clamps with them and a few wood clamps. 

Not a bad day, kept it to under 225 bucks.


----------



## Unger.const

WarnerConstInc. said:


> They are neat, but I like the old stuff. Something about making something new with the same tools they made the original with.
> 
> I picked up a few all wood moulding planes for sash parts (make the sticking) as well.


So I know of where some old planes are. (In the garage of a widow who asked if I would like them) there are a couple different ones all rusty and need refurbishment. He didn't have alot of high end tools. It looked like it may have been a cheap brand and I didn't want to headache of spending a bunch of time to make them usable again if they where some rusted old freight harbor type brand and then just sit around in my shop for years of no use. Actually I think they were Stanley. But don't recall.

So is there videos on how to tune them up?


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

There are several out there and lots of info. 

Biggest thing people skip (probably because it is the most work) with planes and chisels is flattening the sole and the back of the iron.


----------



## hdavis

WarnerConstInc. said:


> There are several out there and lots of info.
> 
> Biggest thing people skip (probably because it is the most work) with planes and chisels is flattening the sole and the back of the iron.


That's the kind of stuff that can be done sitting watching TV. I've also found ones that the chip breaker needed some work


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

hdavis said:


> That's the kind of stuff that can be done sitting watching TV. I've also found ones that the chip breaker needed some work


Yeah, there are always other things. Skipping the flattening makes the other work near pointless. 

I bought a small granite surface plate just for this. Wet it down and lay my sandpaper on it.


----------



## kixnbux

Picked up a couple of these today. Wanted Bessey Revo ones but need them tomorrow. Hopefully they're decent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SectorSecurity

Picked up some small things today, extension cord is only going to be used to run the radio and a battery charger so I figured for 9$ it would be fine.

Going to trace out the breakers in my house as the electrician didn't label everything.


----------



## Boda

After buying the Fuel Drill Kit and Lantern, had to buy a tool box and some bits of course. Only $15 on sale at HD for the 46 pc fastening bit set. Love how the bits sit in there and the holder pivots up. I'll never go back to a crappy DeWalt bit box again.

I found an old water bottle holder that worked perfect as a protective sleeve for the lantern so it won't get all scratched up.


----------



## Calidecks

Boda said:


> After buying the Fuel Drill Kit and Lantern, had to buy a tool box and some bits of course. Only $15 on sale at HD for the 46 pc fastening bit set. Love how the bits sit in there and the holder pivots up. I'll never go back to a crappy DeWalt bit box again.
> 
> I found an old water bottle holder that worked perfect as a protective sleeve for the lantern so it won't get all scratched up.


I have three of those Milwaukee tool boxes. They have a tendency to get heavy, but they are water proof and rugged.


----------



## Youngin'

I've got one of those Milwaukee boxes. As long as I pack it just right I can fit a 7 1/4 Saw, sawzall, lantern, hammer drill, impact, 12v radio, bit box, and blades for the tools. There's room for batteries but I keep them in their own bag. Those boxes work nice.


----------



## Spencer

I bought this scaffolding used a while back and just got my new walk planks last week. They are coming in very handy for this ceiling.


----------



## brhokel606

Yeah, I know I said I should be done but.......

They just showed up, I don't know what happened!


----------



## Leo G

Midnight sleep charging???


----------



## Builders Inc.

I was showing my neighbor all the crap that has come in for Christmas and he laughed and said my wife was wondering why UPS was coming here almost daily, he said it ain't me honey. Lol. They just don't know me yet! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBuild

brhokel606 said:


> Yeah, I know I said I should be done but.......
> 
> They just showed up, I don't know what happened!


Where'd you get the bit holders for the attic lid? Let me know what you think of them too.


----------



## Philament

BBuild said:


> Where'd you get the bit holders for the attic lid? Let me know what you think of them too.


I know they have the Tanos ones at Lee Valley http://www.leevalley.com/en/Wood/page.aspx?p=72741&cat=1,43326,68749


----------



## brhokel606

BBuild said:


> Where'd you get the bit holders for the attic lid? Let me know what you think of them too.


Lee Valley is were I got it. So far I really like that Tanos with the attic storage. It's nice to have a few bits with you and not rolling around inside the box. I use that systainer for the M12 impact and Drill. My only complaint is the blue lock on the front, thought about getting a red one for Milwaukee but would like the Festool green, I know it's silly, but I really would like all to match. OCD


----------



## brhokel606

Spencer said:


> I bought this scaffolding used a while back and just got my new walk planks last week. They are coming in very handy for this ceiling.


Great work out going up and down that scaffolding all day! Those planks look nice


----------



## Peter_C

I wanted saw horses that were height adjustable, for un-level ground, sturdy (1,300lbs rating each), and could accept a sacrificial 2x4" on top, and look forward to having the side slip-in 2x4" cross pieces for rigidity. So the Toughbuilt C700 appeared to be the answer. Seems just as rigid as the Trojans, if not more since each foot can be leveled independently. Plus they have the little flip down things on the sides. We'll see how handy those come into play. The goal at this point is to CNC an MFT style work top that has two 2x4's mounted to each side that will slip into the stands. Should make for a very sturdy work bench that can handle some flogging, along with cutting with a track using dogs (Long dogs mounted to the rail, with short dogs for squaring the board), and excellent clamping options. Someday I need to buy an actual MFT table, just not yet. This should be able to set roughly the same height as a Festool MFT so they can work together. 

Pulled the last sawhorse off the shelf, and it was damaged  Remember I plan to screw a 2x4" on the top, meaning I could careless about the folded sandpaper. So when I go to pay and throw out a little comment about damage to the last one on the shelf...I am headed out the door with it for 50% off :clap:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Peter_C said:


> I wanted saw horses that were height adjustable, for un-level ground, sturdy (1,300lbs rating each), and could accept a sacrificial 2x4" on top, and look forward to having the side slip-in 2x4" cross pieces for rigidity. So the Toughbuilt C700 appeared to be the answer. Seems just as rigid as the Trojans, if not more since each foot can be leveled independently. Plus they have the little flip down things on the sides. We'll see how handy those come into play. The goal at this point is to CNC an MFT style work top that has two 2x4's mounted to each side that will slip into the stands. Should make for a very sturdy work bench that can handle some flogging, along with cutting with a track using dogs (Long dogs mounted to the rail, with short dogs for squaring the board), and excellent clamping options. Someday I need to buy an actual MFT table, just not yet. This should be able to set roughly the same height as a Festool MFT so they can work together.
> 
> 
> 
> Pulled the last sawhorse off the shelf, and it was damaged  Remember I plan to screw a 2x4" on the top, meaning I could careless about the folded sandpaper. So when I go to pay and throw out a little comment about damage to the last one on the shelf...I am headed out the door with it for 50% off :clap:



I am loving mine. Been keeping an eye out for a second set. They ain't as quick to set up as the fatmax versions but they got way more setup options. The best bit is when the 2x4's are flush with the tops they make great supports for cutting sheet goods. In gonna cut a couple of 2x6's down to 4.5" then mount a 1" sacrificial cap on the top of the horses. This way I can cut sheet goods and not saw into the horses but also means I ain't got to carry around a sheet to cut stuff on.


----------



## heavy_d

A few goodies were waiting for me when I got home.


----------



## rrk

heavy_d said:


> A few goodies were waiting for me when I got home.


after 3 1/2 weeks thats all?


----------



## Peter_C

BCConstruction said:


> I am loving mine. Been keeping an eye out for a second set. They ain't as quick to set up as the fatmax versions but they got way more setup options. The best bit is when the 2x4's are flush with the tops they make great supports for cutting sheet goods. In gonna cut a couple of 2x6's down to 4.5" then mount a 1" sacrificial cap on the top of the horses. This way I can cut sheet goods and not saw into the horses but also means I ain't got to carry around a sheet to cut stuff on.


There seems to be goods and bads to the Toughbuilt C700 saw horses design. Some parts are a little flimsy, but weight is already heavy, and making them stronger would just make them heavier. The BIGGEST FLAW revealed was the flip out parts to lift the two side 2x4's are not tall enough and require a shim, under each one. Maybe this is a feature? Either way it does take 4 shims and extra time to setup. Thinking about not using the folding part and cutting lifting blocks for below the 2x4". More crap to keep with the saw horses is not what I want, so the best bet is to mount the lift blocks to the stands. Or if you have a planner you could send the tops thru it. I don't own a planer yet. Another project...Why does everything seem to require modification?

Setup shouldn't be too bad after a couple of setups and take downs. I too wanted the saw horses for cutting sheet goods. Decided the handles in the middle were an important feature to retain so I split the top mounted 2x4's, for which a 2x6" fits perfectly down the middle for even more support. Should work great with the track saw. Used the Kreg jig to cut some pocket holes in the top 2x4's in case I ever wanted/needed the platform to be more solid. 

I considered drilling another 4 holes per stand to mount the 2x4's, but figured I would try two screws per board first, since it will be easier to change them out. Time will tell if the two screws hold well enough. Unfortunately I only had 1" screws, of the right type, which leaves me 1/2" to cut into. Would have preferred a little more for inside mitering with my track saw. Just gonna have to avoid the area of the screws if cutting deeper.

So far it looks like the saw horses will be a good investment.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Peter_C said:


> There seems to be goods and bads to the Toughbuilt C700 saw horses design. Some parts are a little flimsy, but weight is already heavy, and making them stronger would just make them heavier. The BIGGEST FLAW revealed was the flip out parts to lift the two side 2x4's are not tall enough and require a shim, under each one. Maybe this is a feature? Either way it does take 4 shims and extra time to setup. Thinking about not using the folding part and cutting lifting blocks for below the 2x4". More crap to keep with the saw horses is not what I want, so the best bet is to mount the lift blocks to the stands. Or if you have a planner you could send the tops thru it. I don't own a planer yet. Another project...Why does everything seem to require modification?
> 
> Setup shouldn't be too bad after a couple of setups and take downs. I too wanted the saw horses for cutting sheet goods. Decided the handles in the middle were an important feature to retain so I split the top mounted 2x4's, for which a 2x6" fits perfectly down the middle for even more support. Should work great with the track saw. Used the Kreg jig to cut some pocket holes in the top 2x4's in case I ever wanted/needed the platform to be more solid.
> 
> I considered drilling another 4 holes per stand to mount the 2x4's, but figured I would try two screws per board first, since it will be easier to change them out. Time will tell if the two screws hold well enough. Unfortunately I only had 1" screws, of the right type, which leaves me 1/2" to cut into. Would have preferred a little more for inside mitering with my track saw. Just gonna have to avoid the area of the screws if cutting deeper.
> 
> So far it looks like the saw horses will be a good investment.



Yeah that's a lot of bulk your adding. If you are carrying that much may as well just carry a sheet of ply or foam board to lay on top. I ain't needed to add shims on mine though but I'm not using it in the lift mode. I like the 2x4's flush with the horses.


----------



## Peter_C

BCConstruction said:


> Yeah that's a lot of bulk your adding. If you are carrying that much may as well just carry a sheet of ply or foam board to lay on top. I ain't needed to add shims on mine though but I'm not using it in the lift mode. I like the 2x4's flush with the horses.


FWIW the center support is not required, nor are even the outside rails. They are options. The three support boards together seem like a good option when cutting smaller than 24", or thinner goods. 

I would like the side 2x4's to be even with the sacrificial tops...and they will be. The center 2x6" is good to go, which is why planning the tops is not the best idea. I want replacement of wood to be easy, with as few of steps as possible, using the least amount of parts. Blocking will be mounted from below to the saw horse ends, or I will glue a shim in place on top of the flippy part.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Peter_C said:


> FWIW the center support is not required, nor are even the outside rails. They are options. The three support boards together seem like a good option when cutting smaller than 24", or thinner goods.
> 
> I would like the side 2x4's to be even with the sacrificial tops...and they will be. The center 2x6" is good to go, which is why planning the tops is not the best idea. I want replacement of wood to be easy, with as few of steps as possible, using the least amount of parts. Blocking will be mounted from below to the saw horse ends, or I will glue a shim in place on top of the flippy part.



Mines gonna be mainly for cutting down sheet goods so just the 2x4's and the sacrificial tops will be more than enough. I have mft's for smaller cuts.


----------



## Boda

I might be officially posting these as a buy some day, another carpenter friend is looking at getting them, if so I will let him test and report back. Says it supports up to 1000 lbs. and has holes to screw on a sacrificial piece of material. It has a nesting lock that hooks it up to another horse for compact storage.

Its basically the DeWalt miter stand but without the extensions. They do make a version of this they sell with the quick miter clamps for a few bucks more. I think Spencer or someone was using it under his miter box as a compact option with a high end fence with wings.

Even though they say its not sold in stores only online through HD , I did see them in one store another town over for only $79 and that was with the miter clamps included.

I love the wood ones I build on site, but they are a pain to travel with, especially when I'm moving to a new start, my van is already loaded to the hilt.


----------



## brhokel606

Boda said:


> I might be officially posting these as a buy some day, another carpenter friend is looking at getting them, if so I will let him test and report back. Says it supports up to 1000 lbs. and has holes to screw on a sacrificial piece of material. It has a nesting lock that hooks it up to another horse for compact storage.
> 
> Its basically the DeWalt miter stand but without the extensions. They do make a version of this they sell with the quick miter clamps for a few bucks more. I think Spencer or someone was using it under his miter box as a compact option with a high end fence with wings.
> 
> Even though they say its not sold in stores only online through HD , I did see them in one store another town over for only $79 and that was with the miter clamps included.


I have 2 of these and wish I had 2 more. Best saw horses on the market IMO. I put a sacrificial piece on the top and then attached 2 - 2x 4' perpendicular on each end to help with painting doors and trim. Love these saw horses.


----------



## brhokel606

I have an extra pair of brackets from a miter saw stand and could use these on the saw horses too. I have 2 of the Toughbuilt saw horses and never use them before the Dewalts. They are basically spare saw horses


----------



## Unger.const

Fuel hole hawg.......rocks!


----------



## Unger.const

M18 1" sds plus. .......what can I drill to test it out. ......hhmmmm....


----------



## Calidecks

Unger.const said:


> M18 1" sds plus. .......what can I drill to test it out. ......hhmmmm....


I have two 5/8" holes on the side of my house. :whistling:


----------



## SectorSecurity

Under what did each of those cost you?


----------



## brhokel606

Yeah, I just can't stop.....

Might have to goto rehab. Just ordered 3 more systainers today, will post pics when they come in.


----------



## Builders Inc.

I'm bout to dominate this thread after the power ball numbers get drawn. Hah. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGrizz

Builders Inc. said:


> I'm bout to dominate this thread after the power ball numbers get drawn. Hah.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I was just thinking the same thing. I WILL have every Bosch cordless tool in L-Boxxes. Probably order a bunch of empty Sortimo racks and boxes to pimp my shop too. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kixnbux

brhokel606 said:


> Yeah, I just can't stop.....
> 
> 
> 
> Might have to goto rehab. Just ordered 3 more systainers today, will post pics when they come in.



That almost looks like a domino Systainer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brhokel606

kixnbux said:


> That almost looks like a domino Systainer
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is a domino systainer


----------



## GregB

TheGrizz said:


> I was just thinking the same thing. I WILL have every Bosch cordless tool in L-Boxxes. Probably order a bunch of empty Sortimo racks and boxes to pimp my shop too.


My local tool supplier was closing out the L-Boxxes at their fall sale. I bought ALL of them.


----------



## TheGrizz

GregB said:


> My local tool supplier was closing out the L-Boxxes at their fall sale. I bought ALL of them.



I hate you


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GregB

Unger.const said:


> M18 1" sds plus. .......what can I drill to test it out. ......hhmmmm....


I hope you did less damage than I did when I bought a new Makita big Demo Hammer and wanted to try it out. Ok, what needs destroying around the house....


----------



## TimelessQuality

GregB said:


> My local tool supplier was closing out the L-Boxxes at their fall sale. I bought ALL of them.





TheGrizz said:


> I hate you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




You guys know about BTP?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

TimelessQuality said:


> You guys know about BTP?



The site with the most awful interface ever lol

I can't bare to post there. Tapa talk don't even work right for me on there.


----------



## GregB

OK, I'll bite. What is BTP?


----------



## EricBrancard

BCConstruction said:


> The site with the most awful interface ever lol
> 
> I can't bare to post there. Tapa talk don't even work right for me on there.


It's funny how important interface is. There was one site that I posted on for years and then they switched the forum software. I stuck around for another month and haven't been back. The interface ruined it for me.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Inner10 said:


> I have a Hilti drill that cuts all power the second the bit locks up and the drill starts to spin. My hole hawg doesn't have this fancy feature although I really wish it did, I've damn near lost teeth using that stupid thing.



My Dewalt does. It works well


----------



## GregB

My Super Hawg has a clutch. The Fuel Super Hawg that I tried a few months ago had one also. I assume they are available to order now.

Key to using all those is to use them as if you were left handed. If you just buy one and start playing with it, they can beat you up pretty well. The Fuel Super Hawg is long enough that you can do that. I forgot to try that on the Fuel Hole Hawg but it seems too short. It isn't that strong and doesn't have the huge amount of inertia in the motor and gear mechanism so it should'nt be as bad as the real thing (corded Hawgs). 

The new Bosch 18v big Hammer Drill has a sensor that senses if the drill starts to rotate instead of the bit.


----------



## Philament

hdavis said:


> I just run them left handed like a big drill. You just have to watch where it's going to go when it bites and gets loose. Overhead work, I'll hold it for everything I'm worth...


There are many ways to deal with it. I was just being facetious because when I think of hole hawg, the last thing I think of is "fun". Not many uninitiated think of a drill as dangerous, but that one's a different animal if you never used one.


----------



## madmax718

139 today. Husky Model # 4610A

Replace the name husky it becomes the:









California Air 4610a

now are they the same? Im not sure. The Husky says 68DB, the CA says 60. Also the CA says 2hp max, the Husky doesnt say.


----------



## m1911

Inner10 said:


> I have a Hilti drill that cuts all power the second the bit locks up and the drill starts to spin. My hole hawg doesn't have this fancy feature although I really wish it did, I've damn near lost teeth using that stupid thing.


My Metabo right angle does that too, electronics detect lock-up and stop drill.:thumbsup:


----------



## SectorSecurity

hdavis said:


> I just run them left handed like a big drill. You just have to watch where it's going to go when it bites and gets loose. Overhead work, I'll hold it for everything I'm worth...


I'll never forget the time I was using an electric concrete cut saw above my head to cut metal and it locked up, damn near had to changey nickers.


----------



## David7586

madmax718 said:


> 139 today. Husky Model # 4610A
> 
> Replace the name husky it becomes the:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Air 4610a
> 
> now are they the same? Im not sure. The Husky says 68DB, the CA says 60. Also the CA says 2hp max, the Husky doesnt say.



I'm almost positive it's a rebrand. The husky model no is the same as the cat 4610a. 

The 4610a is actually 1 hp. I think you're referring to the CAT 4620a which is 2 hp. I'm thinking about getting one myself, but already have a makita mac700. Would like the more stable base, oil free motor, and the aluminum tank. My makita would tip over on occasion and has leaked oil.


----------



## GregB

I have a California Air Tools bigger vertical that is one of their early ones, think its a 10020. It is excellent. I have a later smaller unit, I think a 6310 that is pretty poor. I would be careful with which is which and not assume it is OK by the brand. Also, the Chinese that are contracted to build items for companies like this are complete criminals and will counterfeit anything that you give them the plans to build, then sell it to someone else. You can't assume that the other one is anyting else other than the cheap copy.
So......... California Air Tools can't be trusted to keep building the quality units that they used to build a good reputation AND you can't trust the cheap counterfeit version to be anything other than than a worse version of the cheap crap that used to be good. Following this?
Just make sue you have a plan to cover yourself on any of this that you buy. Buy from reputable suppliers that will take it back, not eBay or whatever. Use a CC, don't ever pay cash, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## Jswills76

Stopped by woodcraft on my way home. I gotta stay out of there. Picked up the festool quad drive set.


----------



## Mort

Got me an old Festool ES125 through the FOG. Good price (comparatively) and lower vibration than my DeWalt, so my daughter will come out to the workshop with me. First foray into Festool sanders, so far I'm impressed.


----------



## kixnbux

Still waiting on my Quadrive set I won December 28th. Apparently it takes awhile to get here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madmax718

Ya its just the big orange website. They say 1 hp then says 2hp max. The husky comes with a 2 year warranty, the CA air only 1. Time will tell. I will be real happy with the 44 lb weight though


----------



## charimon

Picked up an Ermator dust shroud and adapter. Bought a makita 7021 to pair it to and it had shaft runout so returned it for another DW 28499 grinder. The grinders are a beast and will handle anything in 120 V, they will pop 20 amp breakers. I will do a review of the Ermator vs the Dust Grabber in the future.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

What's the white material on the bottom?


----------



## Leo G

charimon said:


> Picked up an Ermator dust shroud and adapter. Bought a makita 7021 to pair it to and it had shaft runout so returned it for another DW 28499 grinder. The grinders are a beast and will handle anything in 120 V, they will pop 20 amp breakers. I will do a review of the Ermator vs the Dust Grabber in the future.


So, where do you find a 263 volt outlet?


----------



## GregB

Leo G said:


> So, where do you find a 263 volt outlet?


Nice to see somebody else understands how this works.

Of course, that claim makes about as much sense as 5.3hp.

If they were selling a vacuum, it would draw about half that much current and they would claim 6+ HP for it.

That is a very powerful grinder, it just isn't anything like their impossible claim for it.


----------



## charimon

I have no idea about the actual claims being accurate (that it will handle loads of 32 amps at 120V). They routinely pop 15 amp breakers will pop 20 amp breakers when you are putting too much pressure on the stand up edgers. I do know that you can run it for all day grinding concrete with cup wheels. I have one that has over 160 hours, per hour meter, under such loads that hasn't let the smoke out yet.


----------



## Philament

I think leo was referring to the fact that the specs do not make any sense from an electrical standpoint.

Watts = Volts x Amps
3950 Watts = Volts x 15Amps
Therefore Volts = 3950/15 = 263.33 Volts
Something is funky. If you assume the amperage is wrong and it is the stated watts, that would be a 32.92Amp draw at 120V.


----------



## GregB

Those are really impressive tools. I'm not a big Dewalt fan but that tool is one of their real gems along with their straight grinders. I have the Milwaukee equivalent of both and those are also excellent. Mostly used in heavy earthwork equipment repair.
The ratings of Universal Motors just are bizarre compared to Induction Motors. It probably can draw that current for part of a second. If it did it for very long and the breaker didn't trip, the tool wouldn't be the only thing catching on fire.


----------



## BBuild

Just got back from woodcraft with a whole bunch of stuff. Grabbed a blade bag, Wixey readout for my dewalt planer, some cheap woodriver bits, a snappy centering bit, some tool cleaner, and another 5 pack of the Tanos drawers. 

I still haven't made a cabinet for the 5 drawers I got a month ago but they're now on closeout so I was worried they'd stop carrying them.


----------



## Philament

SectorSecurity said:


> The flood light is stupid bright! The m12 one claims to last over 10 hours will be interested to see what I can get out of a 4amp hour battery.


I love that flood light. I made a little stand for it out of a paint can filled with concrete and some 1/2" emt. It's about 6-8hrs on 5Ah, 4-6hrs on a 4Ah. There's a little screw eyelet on the handle part too which can be really handy for mounting to a ceiling or wall. I wish they had put the 1/2" emt hole in the center instead of the side though so you wouldn't need such heavy balast to keep it from tipping over when mounted to the emt. 








I have those milwaulkee needle nose pliers/strippers too. They're really nice and sturdy. The locking mechanism can be a little finiky at times though.


----------



## SectorSecurity

Philament said:


> I love that flood light. I made a little stand for it out of a paint can filled with concrete and some 1/2" emt. It's about 6-8hrs on 5Ah, 4-6hrs on a 4Ah. There's a little screw eyelet on the handle part too which can be really handy for mounting to a ceiling or wall. I wish they had put the 1/2" emt hole in the center instead of the side though so you wouldn't need such heavy balast to keep it from tipping over when mounted to the emt.
> View attachment 265170
> 
> 
> I have those milwaulkee needle nose pliers/strippers too. They're really nice and sturdy. The locking mechanism can be a little finiky at times though.


Thanks for the stats, I am going to use it mostly up on the lift so 4 hours or so should be perfect, may be a great excuse to pick up more batteries and the 6 port charger.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

New stand. Saw is old.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Put a motor on that stand you could drive to work on it


----------



## mikeharold

DaVinciRemodel said:


> New stand. Saw is old.


Fast Cap stand? Impressions so far? Been eyeballing one for a little while now and would like to hear real world feedback on it.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

mikeharold said:


> Fast Cap stand? Impressions so far? Been eyeballing one for a little while now and would like to hear real world feedback on it.


FastCap... Here you go:

http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/fastcap-best-fence-246953/


----------



## Calidecks

DaVinciRemodel said:


> New stand. Saw is old.


Nice job Davinci!


----------



## donerightwyo

donerightwyo said:


> I clipped a second small box to the top small box.


Stayed in place fine. Seemed to work pretty good. I don't use them on the cart anymore. It just doesn't work out for me.


----------



## asgoodasdead

BCConstruction said:


> The site with the most awful interface ever lol
> 
> I can't bare to post there. Tapa talk don't even work right for me on there.


I have no issue with the interface. I post on there way more regularly than here.


----------



## Calidecks

I'd give up a left nugget if I could find a jobsite radio that could send a signal to a Bluetooth speaker so I can have multiple devices running the same music, simultaneously. I don't like having one unit too loud.


----------



## m1911

Californiadecks said:


> I'd give up a left nugget if I could find a jobsite radio that could send a signal to a Bluetooth speaker so I can have multiple devices running the same music, simultaneously. I don't like having one unit too loud.


It's a job site not a disco...turn off that music and get back to work. When I yell out seventy-nine and three quarters, I don't want to repeat myself...:clap:


----------



## Calidecks

m1911 said:


> It's a job site not a disco...turn off that music and get back to work. When I yell out seventy-nine and three quarters, I don't want to repeat myself...:clap:


What?


----------



## hdavis

Philament said:


> I wish they had put the 1/2" emt hole in the center instead of the side though so you wouldn't need such heavy balast to keep it from tipping over when mounted to the emt.


Put the EMT off to the side of the can so the floodlight is centered better over the can.


----------



## Peter_C

Californiadecks said:


> I'd give up a left nugget if I could find a jobsite radio that could send a signal to a Bluetooth speaker so I can have multiple devices running the same music, simultaneously. I don't like having one unit too loud.


I fully understand what you are trying to do. I prefer more speakers and a lower volume if using speakers. 90% of the time I wear my Parrot ZIK headphones though. Never is a radio with ads utilized. 

It can be done, but there may be latency if it is not the input being split. Wifi peer to peer is one option with bluetooth being another for wireless. Airplay if using Apple products. Even though a newer iPhone can connect to two devices on bluetooth it still can not output to more than one. I have read bluetooth 4.0 will easily do it, but I haven't experimented. May require a bluetooth transmitter and a receiver for each sound output device, depending one what device you are using for playing music IE: iPod, and the speakers connectivity options. A couple bluetooth speakers spread apart might be the answer. 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...=as2&tag=solyoutec-20&linkId=LBPO3BM72GNK4DOT

Of course a cheap Sony radio with detachable speakers and old school speaker cable might perform the same function.


----------



## Calidecks

Peter_C said:


> I fully understand what you are trying to do. I prefer more speakers and a lower volume if using speakers. 90% of the time I wear my Parrot ZIK headphones though. Never is a radio with ads utilized.
> 
> It can be done, but there may be latency if it is not the input being split. Wifi peer to peer is one option with bluetooth being another for wireless. Even though a newer iPhone can connect to two devices it still can not output to more than one. I have read bluetooth 4.0 will easily do it, but I haven't experimented. May require a bluetooth transmitter and a receiver for each sound output device, depending one what device you are using for playing music IE: iPod, and the speakers connectivity options. A couple bluetooth speakers spread apart might be the answer.
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...=as2&tag=solyoutec-20&linkId=LBPO3BM72GNK4DOT
> 
> Of course a cheap Sony radio with detachable speakers and old school speaker cable might perform the same function.


I can't wear headphones, I'm the HNIC. Also I've researched until my head was spinning. It ain't happening efficiently. I think you're right the only way is with wires. That's not happening either, is too much to deal with. 

You'd think someone would've had that figured out by now. For ****s sake we put men on the moon it should be easy.


----------



## TimelessQuality

hdavis said:


> Put the EMT off to the side of the can so the floodlight is centered better over the can.


Or bend an offset in it.. Cool Idea:thumbsup:


----------



## kixnbux

I just wear Bose Bluetooth headphones. Lightweight and great sound 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philament

hdavis said:


> Put the EMT off to the side of the can so the floodlight is centered better over the can.


I could do that, but then you can't swivel it without rotating the can and making sure it's always lined up. It's exchanging one problem for another. Same with the offset bend. It just seemed like a slight design flaw is all, cool idea, but somewhat poorly executed. 

I'll try one with the offset and see how it works out.


----------



## hdavis

Philament said:


> I could do that, but then you can't swivel it without rotating the can and making sure it's always lined up. It's exchanging one problem for another. Same with the offset bend. It just seemed like a slight design flaw is all, cool idea, but somewhat poorly executed.
> 
> I'll try one with the offset and see how it works out.


I'd try the offset, plus greasing the EMT so the concrete doesn't stick - then rotate the EMT when you need to....


----------



## madmax718

Californiadecks said:


> I'd give up a left nugget if I could find a jobsite radio that could send a signal to a Bluetooth speaker so I can have multiple devices running the same music, simultaneously. I don't like having one unit too loud.


that is less likely. You could hook up a fm broadcast thing, find a channel without interference, and tune all the radios to that channel.


----------



## madmax718

Philament said:


> I love that flood light. I made a little stand for it out of a paint can filled with concrete and some 1/2" emt. It's about 6-8hrs on 5Ah, 4-6hrs on a 4Ah. There's a little screw eyelet on the handle part too which can be really handy for mounting to a ceiling or wall. I wish they had put the 1/2" emt hole in the center instead of the side though so you wouldn't need such heavy balast to keep it from tipping over when mounted to the emt.
> View attachment 265170
> 
> 
> I have those milwaulkee needle nose pliers/strippers too. They're really nice and sturdy. The locking mechanism can be a little finiky at times though.


fill emt with sand, then bend into a shepards hook. Or if you don't want to do that, just get a outdoor latern stand.


----------



## Calidecks

madmax718 said:


> that is less likely. You could hook up a fm broadcast thing, find a channel without interference, and tune all the radios to that channel.


We don't listen to FM. We either listen to an ipod with 400 songs or we have xm radio. Not particularly wanting to pay for 2 subscriptions a year. Most jobs aren't spread out enough to warrant it but some are.


----------



## kixnbux

Californiadecks said:


> We don't listen to FM. We either listen to an ipod with 400 songs or we have xm radio. Not particularly wanting to pay for 2 subscriptions a year. Most jobs aren't spread out enough to warrant it but some are.



The idea he was suggesting wasn't that you listen to fm per se. Just get a broadcast thing for your iPhone or iPod that broadcast over fm. Then tune all radios to that channel. Presto you get xm, Pandora, or your own songs. Whatever you want broadcast to all your radios on the site. I use that option in my old trucks even


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kixnbux

There's a million kinds. But this is the basic idea


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

kixnbux said:


> There's a million kinds. But this is the basic idea
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Them things struggle to send single from a phone to a head unit when it's 2ft away. They are designed so that they don't have enough power to play over stations in other cars next to you.


----------



## kixnbux

BCConstruction said:


> Them things struggle to send single from a phone to a head unit when it's 2ft away. They are designed so that they don't have enough power to play over stations in other cars next to you.



Gotcha. I've only used them in my truck. I'm sticking to my headphones on site anyways. I like to be able to take calls etc. without pulling my phone out. Auto music pause, just great for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C&C Custom Trim

gbruzze1 said:


> Is that thing really $700???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



I had to look to make sure. I paid $255 for mine at Acme tools on New Year's Eve. That was after a 10% sale discount.


----------



## Calidecks

C&C Custom Trim said:


> I had to look to make sure. I paid $255 for mine at Acme tools on New Year's Eve. That was after a 10% sale discount.


I had to get mine through Amazon. That's what cards my kids got me for xmas.


----------



## Peter_C

BCConstruction said:


> Them things struggle to send single from a phone to a head unit when it's 2ft away. They are designed so that they don't have enough power to play over stations in other cars next to you.


The one I posted previously, which is four times the price of the last one posted, "claims" up to a 33ft range. Of course my iPhone wont even go 25ft. 

Mike, I found the solution while browsing a Costco email at lunch, and being from Costco if you are not happy you can always return it. 
http://m.costco.com/ION-Audio-Block...DjJgYeMDYOdM
VhbrPyKA1uNVohbERqh5e2XRgJGiS2s=

Oh! It comes with a microphone so you boys can sing karaoke and record it, so you can post it on contractor talk for all of us to praise you on your singing, while deck building, skills.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Peter_C said:


> The one I posted previously, which is four times the price of the last one posted, "claims" up to a 33ft range. Of course my iPhone wont even go 25ft.
> 
> 
> 
> Mike, I found the solution while browsing a Costco email at lunch, and being from Costco if you are not happy you can always return it.
> 
> http://m.costco.com/ION-Audio-Block...DjJgYeMDYOdM
> VhbrPyKA1uNVohbERqh5e2XRgJGiS2s=
> 
> 
> 
> Oh! It comes with a microphone so you boys can sing karaoke and record it, so you can post it on contractor talk for all of us to praise you on your singing, while deck building, skills.



They may say them ranges but they don't get anywhere near that normally. The $100 one I bought was prob the worst. The $4.99 I bought from a gas station in the UK had about a 200ft range. Was clearly not following or being tested by the FCC. The $100 was though so was extremely limited in power output.


----------



## Calidecks

Is it dumb using the trays to hold the batteries?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Mine sit in trays but I stand them upright and spin them different ways to show charged or not charged.


----------



## overanalyze

Californiadecks said:


> Is it dumb using the trays to hold the batteries?


No..keeps them locked in place when the lid is closed. I like it!


----------



## Calidecks

The way those are sitting I can check to see if they are charged.


----------



## RobertCDF

madmax718 said:


> that is less likely. You could hook up a fm broadcast thing, find a channel without interference, and tune all the radios to that channel.


I ordered a nice fm transmitter on amazon, a little too powerful though as it goes a couple miles on low power, high power was 3-5 miles. I had planned on using it to tune in a couple jobs it radios but with that range I'll just be getting a visit from a black SUV. Still thinking about using it when we go camping, one spot we go doesn't get any radio stations at all, figured we could set up 1 phone playing on the transmitter then everyone could tune in their camper radios. Not sure if the fcc will pick it up as far away as it is.


----------



## RobertCDF

BCConstruction said:


> Mine sit in trays but I stand them upright and spin them different ways to show charged or not charged.


Ahhh the drawbacks of stupid engineers at makita... I had a cleaning bucket that had 2 compartments, 1 was charged the other was dead.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

RobertCDF said:


> Ahhh the drawbacks of stupid engineers at makita... I had a cleaning bucket that had 2 compartments, 1 was charged the other was dead.



They couldn't have designed them battery's any worse if they tried. All I do now is when I take them off the tool I check charge and if it's got less than 3 full bars they sit bottom facing me. When charged top facing me. That way I know which ones need putting on the charger just by looking. They all normally all get charged before end of day anyway.


----------



## Builders Inc.

Californiadecks said:


> I can't wear headphones, I'm the HNIC. Also I've researched until my head was spinning. It ain't happening efficiently. I think you're right the only way is with wires. That's not happening either, is too much to deal with.
> 
> You'd think someone would've had that figured out by now. For ****s sake we put men on the moon it should be easy.



We have a garden hose feel for air hoses and for electrical cords. Get to the job and grab one of each and get to walking. They roll out quick. Just get a few speaker wires and roll em out! Lol. You could use old extension cords and have a speaker 100' in every direction! Haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobertCDF

BCConstruction said:


> They couldn't have designed them battery's any worse if they tried. All I do now is when I take them off the tool I check charge and if it's got less than 3 full bars they sit bottom facing me. When charged top facing me. That way I know which ones need putting on the charger just by looking. They all normally all get charged before end of day anyway.


Before I got the bucket or if I don't grab the bucket the pattern is face down needs charged, face up is ready to go. The contact points face where they go, the charger is contacts down, the drill is contacts up, super easy to remember.


----------



## overanalyze

Doesn't Google make an audio Google cast speaker? I think you can cast to multiple speakers. They need wifi though and your phone has to be on the same wifi so might not be the best option for the jobsite...unless you have a personal hotspot.


----------



## rrk

Leo G said:


> He buys machines, fixes them up and then stores them.


Mainly a fork lift driver


----------



## Inner10

Leo G said:


> He buys machines, fixes them up and then stores them.


Now that his wife has a good job he gets to live the dream of being Mr. Mom and playing with machines. He's joined the ranks of Mike and Barri. :laughing:


----------



## D.S.I.

$150 was a little steep, but the free 5 amp battery makes the purchase a lot easier. I love my octagon m18 light, this should pair nicely with it.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Inner10 said:


> Now that his wife has a good job he gets to live the dream of being Mr. Mom and playing with machines. He's joined the ranks of Mike and Barri. :laughing:



Where is the no thanks button?


----------



## Youngin'

m1911 said:


> I'm still waiting for someone to come out with a 23 gauge pinner so I don't have to drag an air compressor and hose around:blink:


There's a couple but no one here has tried them so far as I can tell. If senco made one on their fusion platform that would be great, I already have their 18ga.

I found a Cadex locally, barely used for $175. I'm going to scoop it up.


----------



## StrongTower

Youngin' said:


> If the exchange rate wasn't such a bastard I'd be all over that. Thanks though!



Cadex has a new model 23 gauge out and it's shoots to 2 3/16". All the older models are going on clearance. Looks like Cadex is revamping the whole line. 

I've got my cadex guns from this guy in BC, www.woodworkerspecialities.biz

He deals some cheaper versions as well as Cadex and Omer.


----------



## Youngin'

StrongTower said:


> Cadex has a new model 23 gauge out and it's shoots to 2 3/16". All the older models are going on clearance. Looks like Cadex is revamping the whole line.
> 
> I've got my cadex guns from this guy in BC, www.woodworkerspecialities.biz
> 
> He deals some cheaper versions as well as Cadex and Omer.


Sweet. Good to know there's somewhere I can get repair parts from. The prices aren't bad either.


----------



## Leo G

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Where is the no thanks button?


Special, just for you


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Gee, thanks.


----------



## Leo G

It's all about service. You ask, we can do it for you. :laughing:


----------



## mnld

Leo G said:


> Special, just for you


So does that mean you are now down to 2 thanks?


----------



## GregB

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Gee, thanks.


Sounds to me like they are just envious.


----------



## Inner10

GregB said:


> Sounds to me like they are just envious.


I know I am!


----------



## m1911

rblakes1 said:


> Makita has one. I don't know if anyone who has it, though
> http://www.amazon.com/Makita-XTP01Z-Lithium-Ion-Cordless-Nailer/dp/B016140WCE
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Anything other than a Makita...


----------



## m1911

Inner10 said:


> Now that his wife has a good job he gets to live the dream of being Mr. Mom and playing with machines. He's joined the ranks of Mike and Barri. :laughing:


We have a name for people like that...lazy [email protected]#ks...:laughing:


----------



## m1911

Any of you guys tried one of these?
I wonder if it uses the same flywheel mechanism as Dewalt?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

m1911 said:


> I'm still waiting for someone to come out with a 23 gauge pinner so I don't have to drag an air compressor and hose around:blink:



Get a power tank system


----------



## m1911

BCConstruction said:


> Get a power tank system


I have one. It's always empty three fasteners short.


----------



## m1911

Last time I was in 
London, I had a ham sandwich with crisps.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

m1911 said:


> I have one. It's always empty three fasteners short.



Get a spare tank. $20 on Amazon.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

m1911 said:


> Last time I was in
> London, I had a ham sandwich with crisps.



That's not very English


----------



## m1911

BCConstruction said:


> Get a spare tank. $20 on Amazon.


Truth be told I hate driving to paint ball shop to get refills. Lazyness.


----------



## Calidecks

Last time I was in London it was pork'n beans and fried eggs for breakfast. looked a lot like afterbirth. The only reason I can't say it tasted like straight butt, is because I've never tasted butt before!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Californiadecks said:


> Last time I was in London it was pork'n beans and fried eggs for breakfast. looked a lot like afterbirth. The only reason I can't say it tasted like straight butt, is because I've never tasted butt before!



Weird. Not an English meal I ever had. I have heard of people having Ham and eggs but never seen it or had it. Seems like a strange combo


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

m1911 said:


> Truth be told I hate driving to paint ball shop to get refills. Lazyness.



I'm always in Dicks sporting good looking at ammo so get them filled when ever I go by. Thinking of getting a large tank and filling my self. Should save me about 50% each refill.


----------



## m1911

BCConstruction said:


> Weird. Not an English meal I ever had. I have heard of people having Ham and eggs but never seen it or had it. Seems like a strange combo


There are all sorts of weird combos half the shope keepers in London are Indians. :laughing:Indian:laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

m1911 said:


> There are all sorts of weird combos have to shope keepers in London are Indians. :laughing:Indian:laughing:



Yeah in London they are. Crazy amount of them.


----------



## m1911

BCConstruction said:


> I'm always in Dicks sporting good looking at ammo so get them filled when ever I go by. Thinking of getting a large tank and filling my self. Should save me about 50% each refill.


I refuse to go to any place called Dicks

LOL


----------



## Calidecks

So it being served at the buffet at our hotel and this from the "Food Network" means I'm lying and they are lying? Or you just missed it when you lived there? 

Beans and toast is a breakfast tradition in the UK (it’s both adored and loathed) that has stood the test of time. The story goes that in 1927 an executive at Heinz decided to create a national dish in order to sell more canned beans and an iconic dish was born.

Read more at: http://blog.foodnetwork.com/healthy...reakfast-english-beans-and-toast/?oc=linkback


----------



## Youngin'

I was poking through threads a while back about preassembled casing and noticed Spencer using a domino to join miters.

I like the method and would like to try it but a domino is waaay outside my means. Would a regular biscuit joiner work for that? If so, what model is recommended?


----------



## Dan_Watson

m1911 said:


> I refuse to go to any place called Dicks
> 
> LOL


Snowed in and having a blizzard party by yourself?


----------



## gbruzze1

Youngin' said:


> I was poking through threads a while back about preassembled casing and noticed Spencer using a domino to join miters.
> 
> I like the method and would like to try it but a domino is waaay outside my means. Would a regular biscuit joiner work for that? If so, what model is recommended?



Yes a regular biscuit jointer works fine. There's a little bit of slop with a biscuit jointer, where a domino is an exact fit. I like the slop, gives some wiggle room for adjustment. I have the porter cable and have no complaints. 


Gary


----------



## m1911

Moo


Youngin' said:


> I was poking through threads a while back about preassembled casing and noticed Spencer using a domino to join miters.
> 
> I like the method and would like to try it but a domino is waaay outside my means. Would a regular biscuit joiner work for that? If so, what model is recommended?


Depending on size of casing, and using smaller cutter on plate joiner. Don't waste time with anything other than a Lamello plate joiner though, all others I have tried have too much slop in the mechanism for proper flush alignment.


----------



## StrongTower

Youngin' said:


> I was poking through threads a while back about preassembled casing and noticed Spencer using a domino to join miters.
> 
> I like the method and would like to try it but a domino is waaay outside my means. Would a regular biscuit joiner work for that? If so, what model is recommended?



I like my Makita, does the trick. Really don't need joint reinforcement until you get over 3" casing, in my opinion


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Californiadecks said:


> So it being served at the buffet at our hotel and this from the "Food Network" means I'm lying and they are lying? Or you just missed it when you lived there?
> 
> Beans and toast is a breakfast tradition in the UK (it’s both adored and loathed) that has stood the test of time. The story goes that in 1927 an executive at Heinz decided to create a national dish in order to sell more canned beans and an iconic dish was born.
> 
> Read more at: http://blog.foodnetwork.com/healthy...reakfast-english-beans-and-toast/?oc=linkback



The internet also says Haggis is a common meal in the UK too. Never once seen it any restaurant and I have eaten all over London and the UK in greasy spoons to Michelin star restaurants. It's available and you hear about it but it's far from common. Beans on toast if fairly common though. 

Pie mash
Fish and chips
Pork pies 
Cornish Patsy's 
Bacon buttys
Steak and ale pie
Toad in the hole
Sunday roast
English breakfast
Bangers and mash 
Steak and kidney pie
Yorkshire pudding
Shepherds pie
Bubble and squeak
Scotch eggs
Minted lamb
Ploughmans lunch


They are some common English meals. Very good ones too if done right.


----------



## m1911

Dan_Watson said:


> Snowed in and having a blizzard party by yourself?


Yeah, we get a lot of snow in Sacramento


----------



## Calidecks

BCConstruction said:


> The internet also says Haggis is a common meal in the UK too. Never once seen it any restaurant and I have eaten all over London and the UK in greasy spoons to Michelin star restaurants. It's available and you hear about it but it's far from common. Beans on toast if fairly common though.
> 
> Pie mash
> Fish and chips
> Pork pies
> Cornish Patsy's
> Bacon buttys
> Steak and ale pie
> Toad in the hole
> Sunday roast
> English breakfast
> Bangers and mash
> Steak and kidney pie
> Yorkshire pudding
> Shepherds pie
> Bubble and squeak
> Scotch eggs
> Minted lamb
> Ploughmans lunch
> 
> 
> They are some common English meals. Very good ones too if done right.


They served haggis in Edinburgh. It was a 4 star hotel.


----------



## m1911

Californiadecks said:


> They served haggis in Edinburgh. It was a 4 star hotel.


My friend was here from London years ago, and he loved takung him to Long John Silvers for fish and chips.:laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

m1911 said:


> My friend was here from London years ago, and he loved takung him to Long John Silvers for fish and chips.:laughing:



I have eaten there once. Never again. It's horrible. It's about as far from English fish and chips as you can get. Taco Bell is closer.


----------



## Builders Inc.

m1911 said:


> Moo
> Depending on size of casing, and using smaller cutter on plate joiner. Don't waste time with anything other than a Lamello plate joiner though, all others I have tried have too much slop in the mechanism for proper flush alignment.



That's great youngin can't afford a $900 joiner so you recommend him one that's $600 to $1200. :/ ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Coming into downtown Minneapolis Monday morning


----------



## tjbnwi

Do you have an EZ Pass? Saves you a lot on the tolls.

Tom


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

No. I drive that way once a year tops. I absolutely despise that corner of Illinois. 

It's about 30 bucks with a tandem axle trailer to get through that corner of Illinois.


----------



## tjbnwi

WarnerConstInc. said:


> No. I drive that way once a year tops. I absolutely despise that corner of Illinois.
> 
> It's about 30 bucks with a tandem axle trailer to get through that corner of Illinois.


The cost with an EZ Pass/I Pass is about 1/2 of the posted rate. Open road tolling allows you to keep going without having to stop at the booth. 

The EZ Pass works in Indiana, Illinois, Ohio, PA, and many more.

Cost you nothing until you are on a tollway.

Tom


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

I hate toll roads in general. I take 6 all the way over.


----------



## Justin Huisenga

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Coming into downtown Minneapolis Monday morning


Look Tipitop up while you're in town. I'd pay to see that meeting.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Justin Huisenga said:


> Look Tipitop up while you're in town. I'd pay to see that meeting.



I should have, completely forgot he was up there. Only person I remembered from there was Nicole Curtis, yummmmmmy.


----------



## Builders Inc.

META said:


> I've got that model, been good so far.



Runs two framing guns. Sinks all the nails. She will do just fine! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Should I buy it? Even though I Haven't used one since I've been using a rotary laser (years)?


----------



## SamM

Californiadecks said:


> Should I buy it? Even though I Haven't used one since I've been using a rotary laser (years)?


Buy it and give it to me


----------



## Calidecks

There's three of these


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

I dont use my transit much since having rotary either. Still keep one around though for random jobs.


----------



## MarcoPollo

BCConstruction said:


> It's here at last
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This come in today as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And put the MLT into a Systainer


Forgive me on the ignorant question but is that graco a battery operated paint sprayer? If so I have totally been missing out.

Been using my titan forever but setup takes forever if you have a small amount of trim in a bathroom or something.


----------



## madmax718

Californiadecks said:


> There's three of these


WOW. nice deals.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

MarcoPollo said:


> Forgive me on the ignorant question but is that graco a battery operated paint sprayer? If so I have totally been missing out.
> 
> Been using my titan forever but setup takes forever if you have a small amount of trim in a bathroom or something.



Yeah cordless model. Was gonna get corded until someone on here said get cordless. I bought the quart can adaptor to so I can spray right from the can. Will be way quicker than brushing is all I know and quick to clean up too.


----------



## MarcoPollo

I think I may be joining this thread soon after learning about this... I'm kinda feeling stupid that I haven't bought one by now...


----------



## Calidecks

BCConstruction said:


> I dont use my transit much since having rotary either. Still keep one around though for random jobs.


I don't think it's a transit I think it's a builders level. I'm not there to see anyone.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Californiadecks said:


> I don't think it's a transit I think it's a builders level. I'm not there to see anyone.



I have no idea what the difference is.


----------



## Calidecks

BCConstruction said:


> I have no idea what the difference is.


Transit moves up and down to establish a straight line (and angles) and shoots elevations. A builders level is fixed (only spins)and shoots elevations only.


----------



## Calidecks

BCConstruction said:


> I have no idea what the difference is.


Transit moves up and down to establish a straight line (and angles) and shoots elevations. A builders level is fixed (only spins)and shoots elevations only.

You can hang a plumb Bob from the center of the tripod to your benchmark to establish a nice straight form line. We used to use it in commercial on very long building lines where a string isn't so accurate


----------



## Inner10

Californiadecks said:


> Cobalt is the only bit that I find last the longest for composite, due to the heat. These Hilti cobalt 1/8" predrill Jobbers are the ticket.


Are those for drilling pilot holes?

I have a full set of those bits, they are good but I'm a triumph man.


----------



## AccurateCut

You guys are helping a lot went and bought graco pro shot but with a cord $349 with 10 percent off military discount and the carriage doors came out saweet. Back to work


----------



## GregB

Inner10 said:


> Are those for drilling pilot holes?
> 
> I have a full set of those bits, they are good but I'm a triumph man.


Yep, Triumph or Viking both made in Minnesota.


----------



## Calidecks

Inner10 said:


> Are those for drilling pilot holes?
> 
> I have a full set of those bits, they are good but I'm a triumph man.


Yes composite takes a toll on titanium or HSS. The cobalt last many times longer.

I'll have to check out these triumph bits you speak about.


----------



## GregB

Californiadecks said:


> Yes composite takes a toll on titanium or HSS. The cobalt last many times longer.
> 
> I'll have to check out these triumph bits you speak about.


Call Carbide Processors: www.CarbideProcessors.com
Probably send you one for free to try out. Tell them what your drilling and he will send you the best bit for that application.

Also great source for Tenryu Saw Blades or if you really need something special his "Worlds Best" are basically made for your requirements. He has good alternatives to the Systematic blades we used in heavy production work. 

If you do lots of impact Driver work, try their Wiha Terminator bits. Best I've found period. Twice the price of Milwaukee but 5 times the life.


----------



## Calidecks

GregB said:


> Call Carbide Processors: www.CarbideProcessors.com
> Probably send you one for free to try out. Tell them what your drilling and he will send you the best bit for that application.
> 
> Also great source for Tenryu Saw Blades or if you really need something special his "Worlds Best" are basically made for your requirements. He has good alternatives to the Systematic blades we used in heavy production work.
> 
> If you do lots of impact Driver work, try their Wiha Terminator bits. Best I've found period. Twice the price of Milwaukee but 5 times the life.


Thank you. 

I've bought a ton of stuff from Carbide Processors. 

Cobalt works great. Not really looking for anything better I've already been down that road a lot. 

Price is all I'm shopping.


----------



## Inner10

Californiadecks said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I've bought a ton of stuff from Carbide Processors.
> 
> Cobalt works great. Not really looking for anything better I've already been down that road a lot.
> 
> Price is all I'm shopping.


Solid carbide break easy, but they last forever if you can keep them in one piece.

HSS Aircraft are all I use.


----------



## jetdawg

Milwaukee shockwave, makita impact, and dewalt impact bits all suck.

Are the wiha bits better than impactechs?


----------



## TimelessQuality

I've got thousands of screws out Milwaukee shockwave t-25's. They don't suck for me??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Inner10 said:


> Solid carbide break easy, but they last forever if you can keep them in one piece.
> 
> HSS Aircraft are all I use.


What's the difference between HSS aircraft and HSS?


----------



## mgb

Californiadecks said:


> What's the difference between HSS aircraft and HSS?


I think aircraft drill bits are just longer, stumbled across that fact last night somehow.

http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?cat=1,180,42240&p=73721


----------



## GregB

mgb said:


> I think aircraft drill bits are just longer, stumbled across that fact last night somehow.
> 
> http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?cat=1,180,42240&p=73721


Stubby or Screw Machine
Mechanics,
Jobber,
Aircraft

In order of length for a given size.


----------



## GregB

TimelessQuality said:


> I've got thousands of screws out Milwaukee shockwave t-25's. They don't suck for me??


I have to say that the Milwaukee Shockwaves were the best of the commonly found ones. They seem to have excessive twist built in to save the bits. This causes more work in the larger sizes. I was happy with them on smaller finish screws as I recall.

The Wiha bits are a step up from that and the Terminator is Wiha's best line. We use massive quantities of T-30 Spax and GRK construction screws and their Caliburn concrete screws that can be tough to drive.

I just wish the Terminator was available in a longer length than 2".


----------



## TheGrizz

TimelessQuality said:


> I've got thousands of screws out Milwaukee shockwave t-25's. They don't suck for me??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'm currently using a Milwaukee Shockwave impact set, and have been very happy with it. I did not however like the old Shockwave 3" Phillips bits as it seemed like they would get worn down on the bit tip very rapidly. Haven't had an issue with the new Phillips insert bits though.


----------



## kixnbux

I've been very happy with the dewalt impact ready torx bits. Got several thousand screws out of the first set I've bought and they're still going. Previously I just grabbed the packs of them from by the screws and they sucked big time. Use a bit or two per day


----------



## madmax718

been very unhappy with makita impact bits. I've had no less than 10 snap the phillips head bits (multi pack box).


----------



## Tylerwalker32

For you Milwaukee guys here's what I just came across.


----------



## Youngin'

I heard they were coming but that's the first I've seen of them.


----------



## Golden view

Tylerwalker32 said:


> For you Milwaukee guys here's what I just came across.


So small, like it doesn't even use internal air compression. Is that a pinner or 18 ga?


----------



## Philament

I've wanted one for years, couldn't pass this up. Still comes with warranty.


----------



## Randy Bush

Thought this was a fitting picture for some guys here. Not mentioning name don't want anyone's feeling getting hurt for being left out. LOL


----------



## brhokel606

Randy Bush said:


> Thought this was a fitting picture for some guys here. Not mentioning name don't want anyone's feeling getting hurt for being left out. LOL


Ok, now thats funny.


----------



## SamM

Randy Bush said:


> Thought this was a fitting picture for some guys here. Not mentioning name don't want anyone's feeling getting hurt for being left out. LOL


I showed that picture to my wife and she said "I don't care as long as they stay in the shop".


We'll put that statement to the test.


----------



## Leo G

That's "plane" crazy


----------



## overanalyze

My cheap HF pinner jammed 5 times in a row...see ya! This was on clearance @ Menards plus 11% right now. Sold!


----------



## CrpntrFrk

Leo G said:


> That's "plane" crazy


....


----------



## SectorSecurity

Bought the Lee Enfield on top so much for tool shopping this weekend.


----------



## Boda

Defenestrate said:


> Ok, food be damned... here's my sorry tale of long Stabilas. (Sorry, no pix.)
> 
> As you probably know, Amazon will mark down things that people have returned. I saw a 78" r-beam for around $150, described as "very good" condition. "What can go wrong?", I ask myself.
> 
> Well, Mister Level arrives, and it's clear that it's been shipped (a few times, maybe) without a cardboard box. It's plumb and level, but also scratched and actually dented in one place. So, back to Amazon you go. (But not before a day of hanging doors.)
> 
> Since I'm still a cheapskate, the next best is a $100 80-A, 72" long. I actually like the 6' length better, since it sits straight in the bed of my truck, where the jamber had to go a bit askew. Only thing is, the new one is so light that I can actually flex it by pressing on it. Sigh.
> 
> Even with the downside of the flexy-ness, I'm setting doors faster. 3 sets of shims for the hinge side that are easy plumb. Bang the jamb in, start screwing.
> 
> Still want the R-beam, though.


I have a 10 yr old 78" stabila jammer that I have dropped more times than I can count, even has a hammer head dent in the flat side, didn't even phase it, the narrow edge is still perfectly straight. Took it into the store with me and matched it up against a brand new one, still perfect.

When it comes to good tools they say you get what you pay for, Stabila makes this statement true.


----------



## PatChap

SectorSecurity said:


> Bought the Lee Enfield on top so much for tool shopping this weekend.


Pretty, long branch or jungle carbine? I have 2 #1mk3s, one sportered one with all the wood. Great guns.


----------



## SectorSecurity

PatChap said:


> Pretty, long branch or jungle carbine? I have 2 #1mk3s, one sportered one with all the wood. Great guns.


This one is the jungle carbine, I have a long branch as well.

I usually never pass up a historic piece.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Got the lathe powered up


----------



## Jswills76

I was looking at a 2 pack of 3.0 makita batteries in the clearance bin at depot. $90. Sales guy told me to make a offer. $50 sold


----------



## Jswills76

https://www.kaercher.com/us/home-garden/vacuums/multi-purpose-vacuum-cleaners/wd-5-p-13481970.html

Ordered one last night.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Resistance is futile. I have no room, but I can't pass up deals. 

Rondamat 934


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Resistance is futile. I have no room, but I can't pass up deals.
> 
> Rondamat 934


What does a Rondamat 934 do? Boat anchor?


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Weinig profile grinder for knives


----------



## Boda

Jswills76 said:


> I was looking at a 2 pack of 3.0 makita batteries in the clearance bin at depot. $90. Sales guy told me to make a offer. $50 sold


I would imagine most of the older Makita batteries will be on sale since they came out with the new ones with fuel gauges.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

By the looks of the people who all work there it replicates people with hats and beards.


----------



## Leo G

Molding knife profile grinder


----------



## Leo G

BCConstruction said:


> By the looks of the people who all work there it replicates people with hats and beards.


He's in Amish land


----------



## overanalyze

Jswills76 said:


> https://www.kaercher.com/us/home-garden/vacuums/multi-purpose-vacuum-cleaners/wd-5-p-13481970.html
> 
> Ordered one last night.


Interesting...why this one over others available in the States?


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

BCConstruction said:


> By the looks of the people who all work there it replicates people with hats and beards.


Huge auction in the middle of Amish country.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

overanalyze said:


> Interesting...why this one over others available in the States?



If it's anything like there pressure washers I would steer clear.


----------



## m1911

BCConstruction said:


> If it's anything like *there* pressure washers I would steer clear.


Where?:laughing:


----------



## Jswills76

overanalyze said:


> Interesting...why this one over others available in the States?


It's $150. Worth a try.


----------



## charimon

BCConstruction said:


> If it's anything like there pressure washers I would steer clear.


Kaercher owns both Landa and Hotsy. You may have been looking at their homeowner line.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

charimon said:


> Kaercher owns both Landa and Hotsy. You may have been looking at their homeowner line.



It was there electric professional range. They were on the list when I started but they were soon of it after reading reviews. Ended up set on the kranzle as it was less money, better reviews, better quality, more psi and more GPM. Just waiting on my damn crappy Briggs and Stratton to die. I ain't out oil in it for over 4 years.


----------



## TEnglish14

Anyone ever try this?











Sent from the seat of a 6.slow


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

These are sweet little saws for fine cross cut work. Originally made an used in the printing industry for cutting lead type set.

Guys have been converting them to cut wood for a while now.


----------



## Justin Huisenga

WarnerConstInc. said:


> These are sweet little saws for fine cross cut work. Originally made an used in the printing industry for cutting lead type set.
> 
> Guys have been converting them to cut wood for a while now.


Did someone already do the conversion on the Glider?


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Justin Huisenga said:


> Did someone already do the conversion on the Glider?


Most of the way. Just needs a motor.

Has a carbide blade on it that fits the table opening correctly.


----------



## madmax718

TEnglish14 said:


> Anyone ever try this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the seat of a 6.slow


I see commericals on youtube for it. If you get one, let me know how it goes.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Looked at the Hilti version but at $980 I thought I would try the Bosch one for $300. Used it today. Was a bit worried it was gonna be a handful 20ft up on a ladder but it was much more controllable that a normal diamond core bit. It's also a hair bigger than 6" so 6" duct goes through it nice.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

Builders Inc. said:


> Californiadecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a bad ass one from Stabila otherwise I'd buy it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking at the stabila tripod yesterday. How high can you set the laser with it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I have one. A good 5ft. Maybe More. I bought it for job and only used 3-4 times.


----------



## Calidecks

CITY DECKS INC said:


> I have one. A good 5ft. Maybe More. I bought it for job and only used 3-4 times.


You use a rotary laser level on most jobs don't you?


----------



## Inner10

BCConstruction said:


> Looked at the Hilti version but at $980 I thought I would try the Bosch one for $300. Used it today. Was a bit worried it was gonna be a handful 20ft up on a ladder but it was much more controllable that a normal diamond core bit. It's also a hair bigger than 6" so 6" duct goes through it nice.


What material is that wood?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Inner10 said:


> What material is that wood?



1.5" pine band board, that weird black board and then brick.


----------



## Inner10

BCConstruction said:


> 1.5" pine band board, that weird black board and then brick.


Probably tar impregnated homasote "black joe" I'm surprised that big honking bit didn't knock the bricks loose. Did you drill from outside in?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Inner10 said:


> Probably tar impregnated homasote "black joe" I'm surprised that big honking bit didn't knock the bricks loose. Did you drill from outside in?



That's the stuff. That's all my house is insulated with lol. It's crap. 

Started inside till pilot bit broke the surface outside then went outside. What's nice is it can be used on hammer so it drills fast. All the diamond core bits I have had couldn't used with hammer. It def would have blown the brick out if I went the whole way through but needed to get up there to put the vent duct on anyway so though it was best I do the final part from outside.


----------



## Inner10

BCConstruction said:


> That's the stuff. That's all my house is insulated with lol. It's crap.
> 
> Started inside till pilot bit broke the surface outside then went outside. What's nice is it can be used on hammer so it drills fast. All the diamond core bits I have had couldn't used with hammer. It def would have blown the brick out if I went the whole way through but needed to get up there to put the vent duct on anyway so though it was best I do the final part from outside.


I've always considered buying one. What drill did ya use?


----------



## Mort

http://www.woodcraft.com/product/161498/karcher-wd5p-wetdry-shop-vacuum-66-gallon.aspx

Anybody see this? Looks like a pretty good price for a vac with tool activation and variable speed.


----------



## Lanya LaPunta

Mort said:


> http://www.woodcraft.com/product/161498/karcher-wd5p-wetdry-shop-vacuum-66-gallon.aspx
> 
> Anybody see this? Looks like a pretty good price for a vac with tool activation and variable speed.


Yes, someone a few pages back just purchased one (it's only five to eight pages behind this one).

I believe he said he was paying a buck 'n a half. I checked Amazon and it was being sold by CPO for a buck seventy (actually, a penny less than that at 169.99, free shipping).

You might want to back up a few pages and read what was written about it. Due diligence 'n all.


----------



## Unger.const

Tired of playing hide and seek with my hand tools. Aways seem to be piled up in a box or drawer unit. 

Going to have to modify it some for my tools though.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

I always thought about buying that, just never did


----------



## Inner10

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I always thought about buying that, just never did


Same but it looked heavy, impractical use of space and would turn into a disaster in no time.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Inner10 said:


> Same but it looked heavy, impractical use of space and would turn into a disaster in no time.


That was my rationale as well.


----------



## Mort

Lanya LaPunta said:


> Yes, someone a few pages back just purchased one (it's only five to eight pages behind this one).
> 
> 
> 
> I believe he said he was paying a buck 'n a half. I checked Amazon and it was being sold by CPO for a buck seventy (actually, a penny less than that at 169.99, free shipping).
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to back up a few pages and read what was written about it. Due diligence 'n all.



I looked back about 15 pages and got bored. 

Specs say 73cfm, that can't be right.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

Mort said:


> http://www.woodcraft.com/product/161498/karcher-wd5p-wetdry-shop-vacuum-66-gallon.aspx
> 
> Anybody see this? Looks like a pretty good price for a vac with tool activation and variable speed.


cpo @ $140 
but at 76cfm no balls. this is for the ho's. they almost got it.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

Californiadecks said:


> You use a rotary laser level on most jobs don't you?


no.... my go too is hilti pm46. I have 2 of them. 1 in case with tripod. 
it does plum, 90's and vert - horizontal walls at 180 degrees. the side 90degree dot are exterior site up to about 30ft -/+ It does it all. I tihnk it's the best all in one laser out there. 

the model before this one https://www.us.hilti.com/measuring-systems/multi-directional-lasers/r4387

the older one is better because you it pivets / swivels. the one in link is good for up to 3 or 5 degrees then you shim it or put it on there mini tripod. 

my 3rd from hilti is there newest one which looks just like in the link but green lines. 

my 4th from stabila is this with full tripod and case. this comes in a nice hd abs case with hand held reader. really pro set up. 
http://www.stabila.com/products/lasers/lax300

dude i'm all laserd out.


----------



## Builders Inc.

Not a lot to some but a lot to me. Spend 13k in tools for 2015. Rounded up everything today to be ready for my accountant to pick up next week. /) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Builders Inc. said:


> Not a lot to some but a lot to me. Spend 13k in tools for 2015. Rounded up everything today to be ready for my accountant to pick up next week. /)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn! I spend about 2500 a year on tools. That's not Including consumables.


----------



## Leo G

Hell, I spent $2600 on a laptop


----------



## Calidecks

I spent a lot more in the beginning. Now it's just replacing with newer generation tools.


----------



## kixnbux

I got carried away apparently lol. 26k last year


----------



## Inner10

Californiadecks said:


> I spent a lot more in the beginning. Now it's just replacing with newer generation tools.


Same, first couple years were a little more intense. Now it's more maintenance.


----------



## Leo G

kixnbux said:


> I got carried away apparently lol. 26k last year


Well, you are in need of this thread bad. Sounds like you'll need 2 appt a week.


----------



## kixnbux

Leo G said:


> Well, you are in need of this thread bad. Sounds like you'll need 2 appt a week.



It's so hard to stop when it's so fun to buy em!


----------



## brhokel606

I'm just shy of 20k this year in tools....it's fun but dang!


----------



## kixnbux

It's double fun really. Buying them and then this time of year getting the write offs.


----------



## Lanya LaPunta

Builders Inc. said:


> Not a lot to some but a lot to me. Spend 13k in tools for 2015. Rounded up everything today to be ready for my accountant to pick up next week. /)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you're a one man band, sole guy show ... 

Thirteen Large is a serious amount to drop in one year. Thirteen thousand dollars, directly out of your earned income is not chump change.

However, if that $13,000.00 was well spent, with plans for the use of those tools (current and upcoming projects, wherein time will be saved and quality increased) ... it may prove the best "loss" of thirteen thousand dollars one could imagine.

If that is not the case .... You better get yourself a new sponsor and get one now!


----------



## Builders Inc.

kixnbux said:


> I got carried away apparently lol. 26k last year



Yeah but all your stuff is neon green Lol and let's be honest you won half of it! Score!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer

$33k in tools plus $8k on a trailer. No, I don't have a problem. To be fair the trailer was pretty much an equal switch when I sold my van.


----------



## Inner10

Spencer said:


> $33k in tools plus $8k on a trailer. No, I don't have a problem. To be fair the trailer was pretty much an equal switch when I sold my van.


Yeah but you bought a truck...


----------



## Spencer

Inner10 said:


> Yeah but you bought a truck...



That was last year. I already had the truck. I just meant the 8k was a swap.


----------



## Builders Inc.

Spencer said:


> $33k in tools plus $8k on a trailer. No, I don't have a problem. To be fair the trailer was pretty much an equal switch when I sold my van.



Was all that in 2015? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer

Builders Inc. said:


> Was all that in 2015?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yeah. Year before that was even worse. Closer to 50k. All is paid for. No debt besides my mortgage. I'm still not quite at two years in business which is why the spending is so high.


----------



## Calidecks

Spencer said:


> Yeah. Year before that was even worse. Closer to 50k. All is paid for. No debt besides my mortgage. I'm still not quite at two years in business which is why the spending is so high.


Yep, the only debt I have is my mortgage. That's critical in this business. Especially when you never really know for sure what the future holds as far as work goes. Good job Spencer!


----------



## Spencer

Californiadecks said:


> Yep, the only debt I have is my mortgage. That's critical in this business. Especially when you never really know for sure what the future holds as far as work goes. Good job Spencer!



For sure. I have had a shop in my mind. It was really pressing recently as it would really benefit my efforts to specialize and really suites the jobs I have coming in. Ultimately I decided to put it off and make due with what I have and stay debt free. 

Even if the debt is an easy payment now that doesn't mean it would be in the future. Economy could tank. I could break my leg or end up with a terminal disease. Then what? No money coming in...nah debt free is the way to be if possible. I'm not against it in all cases but it's a good thing where I am now.


----------



## Jswills76

Mort said:


> http://www.woodcraft.com/product/161498/karcher-wd5p-wetdry-shop-vacuum-66-gallon.aspx
> 
> Anybody see this? Looks like a pretty good price for a vac with tool activation and variable speed.


I'll let you know how it does next week. Should be here Friday. I got it to strictly use with miter saws.


----------



## Youngin'

The boss finally bought a Stabila plate level. 

I have been pestering him for one for quite a while now, he got sick of it and bought one to shut me up. :lol:

He thinks it's over...wait till we start finishing again... 









Hey boss! What about a track saw! :laughing:


----------



## GregB

New pair of Milwaukee Routers, the 2-1/4HP and the 3-1/2" monster. Restoring an old oak desk for myself and in order to make a comfort edge I had to change the edge profile with a 5/8" round over bit and the 2-3/4" table edge bit. I put a router table plate on the monster for stability and it ran the big bit as easily as the big router ran the small bit.


----------



## Builders Inc.

Youngin' said:


> The boss finally bought a Stabila plate level.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been pestering him for one for quite a while now, he got sick of it and bought one to shut me up. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> He thinks it's over...wait till we start finishing again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey boss! What about a track saw! :laughing:



And then and then and then..... Lol. Good for you. Your boss should be happy to have an employee to want to better his company. Most just want to 8 and skate for a check. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Youngin'

Builders Inc. said:


> And then and then and then..... Lol. Good for you. Your boss should be happy to have an employee to want to better his company. Most just want to 8 and skate for a check.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I joke about it but I do try to be reasonable. If I can demonstrate why it would help us be more efficient he's usually receptive. 

Tools can cost big bucks and the last thing I want is for him to buy something then just have it sit unused.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

I've been looking at that 3 1/4hp. Just got my festi 1400 rebuilt for 250.00. Been beating that thing silly for about 5years. Can't tell does it have a dust collection boot?


----------



## Jonbuild

Well!!! Just got back from the candy store! 

Who is willing to take the blame??? 

I already can't wait to go use em!! 








The book was free!!! Like that will be of any help!


----------



## Unger.const

Update.......used it today. Yep going to like it lots. Very handy to stare down on top of your hand tools to grab fast. No more digging under a tool or two or three to get to needed tool. 
Earlier comment was about being too heavy. It is a little. But no more then the tool box that carried those tools already. Like Adam savage from Mythbusters said about his tools. Drawers are where tools go to hide and die.
I also got the cart. So to load it with two tall boxes and a tote and roll it into the project was awesome. I ordered the dolly cart (on backorder......draghts ) and I think that will shave about 30mins plus in a day setting up, chasing out to the truck to get "that one tool" and then loading up to go home.

It's pretty specific with the tools it recommends for it. So I will either modify it to fit some of my favorite tools or possibly use the overall design to replicate one for the other box of the same size. Time will tell


----------



## GregB

CITY DECKS INC said:


> I've been looking at that 3 1/4hp. Just got my festi 1400 rebuilt for 250.00. Been beating that thing silly for about 5years. Can't tell does it have a dust collection boot?


No dust collection. The plan for that router is to go into a router table with dust collection for my home shop. I have two router tables at work, one with that router and the other with the 7519 Porter Cable. PC is now using cheap bearings that fail under actual business use. The Milwaukee seems to have more power, hard as that is to believe. 

I've had the Festool 1010 and the 1.75hp fixed speed version of the mid size Milwaukee. That Palm grip on the Milwaukee just feels right but no question Festool does plunge routers really well. I've been using the 1010 inside a luxury yacht where dust inside or noise outside would be a big problem.

I bought both of those Milwaukees for $390 so was hard to resist.


----------



## skillman

Picked this up at HD .


----------



## Peter_C

GregB said:


> I have two router tables at work, one with that router and the other with the 7519 Porter Cable. PC is now using cheap bearings that fail under actual business use.


My friend buys 5 of those production PC router bodies at once, and sends 3 of them back every time as they are not smooth. All you have to do is remove the chuck, and turn them on to see if they vibrate. 

He likes my double bearinged Festool :thumbsup:


----------



## bcook1979

skillman said:


> Picked this up at HD .


I haven't used the M12 but I have the M18 version. I love it. I use it more than I tought I would. Its so easy to grab it to cut off shims etc.


----------



## jlhaslip

skillman said:


> Picked this up at HD .


I've had mine for about 3 years now. Don't need it often, but it sure comes in handy when you do. :clap:


----------



## Unger.const

skillman said:


> Picked this up at HD .


Got the 12. Then the 18. Now I'm on my 2nd unit of the m18. Use it alllllllll the time. Carbide tooth will eat through nails and such. I run it on about the 2 3 or 4 setting. Works great and extends the battery by more then double. Running at 10 is just noiser and doesn't make the cut any faster. Dial it down and you will still be amazed at how fast it still cuts. Less noise. More battery


----------



## m1911

Unger.const said:


> Got the 12. Then the 18. Now I'm on my 2nd unit of the m18. Use it alllllllll the time. Carbide tooth will eat through nails and such. I run it on about the 2 3 or 4 setting. Works great and extends the battery by more then double. Running at 10 is just noiser and doesn't make the cut any faster. Dial it down and you will still be amazed at how fast it still cuts. Less noise. More battery


 on 10 is great for making scrambled eggs


----------



## SectorSecurity

Was going to get one as the free bare tool on their promo got the grinder instead, may pick one up.


----------



## kixnbux

It arrived today


----------



## Jonbuild

m1911 said:


> on 10 is great for making scrambled eggs



Do they have a stir attachment??


----------



## Lanya LaPunta

Jonbuild said:


> Do they have a stir attachment??


No stir attachment. However, you wouldn't use that to scramble eggs, in any event.

Mine came with a great whisk attachment.

Works well for whipped cream, too.


----------



## GregB

Milwaukee drills - Magnum 1/4" 0-4000rpm, D-Handle 1/2" 0-600rpm - $200 for both as new but trade show extras


----------



## META

Ikea score!


----------



## Spencer




----------



## Agility

As soon as I saw the first one I started kicking myself for not ordering more. I'll have to place another order soon. These Clam Clamps are pretty impressive.


----------



## Calidecks

Spencer said:


>


What saw horses are those?


----------



## Spencer

Californiadecks said:


> What saw horses are those?



Stanley fat max. 

http://www.amazon.com/Stanley-011031S-FatMax-Sawhorse-Adjustable/dp/B0040FMUWW


----------



## Unger.const

m1911 said:


> on 10 is great for making scrambled eggs


Your NOT suppose to sit on it.


----------



## Unger.const

Was in clearance for 129.......they let me have it for 90.


----------



## Justin Huisenga

Spencer said:


>


That's a big timesaver with rail, skirts, caps, and wainscot around stairs.


----------



## Calidecks

Justin Huisenga said:


> That's a big timesaver with rail, skirts, caps, and wainscot around stairs.


Damn Justin! Handrail angles. I'm getting one! Thanks for mentioning that.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

I cheat. I put my phone on my level. It's stupidly accurate too. Works with every size level I have.


----------



## m1911

Unger.const said:


> *Your* NOT suppose to sit on it.


What about *MY* NOT suppose to sit on it? :laughing:


----------



## Spencer

Justin Huisenga said:


> That's a big timesaver with rail, skirts, caps, and wainscot around stairs.



That's exactly why I got it. Glad I made the right choice.


----------



## Tom M

BCConstruction said:


> I cheat. I put my phone on my level. It's stupidly accurate too. Works with every size level I have.


Are they really? No ****


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Tom M said:


> Are they really? No ****



Tested it on my Bosch digital angle finder. It showed exactly what the Bosch did. Theirs free apps available to do it. It's basically accurate to 0.1 degrees.


----------



## StrongTower

Spencer said:


>



What size? I've got the 48. They save so much time.


----------



## Spencer

StrongTower said:


> What size? I've got the 48. They save so much time.



Yep. Same thing. Got the 48. If I've got you and Justin both saying it's good I'm gonna love this thing.


----------



## Leo G

.1 degrees isn't enough. I bought a digital level years ago and abandoned it because the accuracy just wasn't good enough. .05 might do it, but still probably not enough.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Leo G said:


> .1 degrees isn't enough. I bought a digital level years ago and abandoned it because the accuracy just wasn't good enough. .05 might do it, but still probably not enough.



Its same accuracy as my Bosch angle finder. Which has been dead on with everything I have used it on. But I have not done much more that use it in crown, hand rails, deck stairs etc etc so none of that requires anything more than .1. For my detailed stuff .05 would definitely be better. The paid apps may even do that level of accuracy.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Found one that does down to .01! That's crazy that a phone has that accuracy.


----------



## rrk

Justin Huisenga said:


> That's a big timesaver with rail, skirts, caps, and wainscot around stairs.


I use a digital torpedo level just placed on another level or straight edge, that way it can be used on short sections and fittings as well as longer sections.


----------



## Leo G

BCConstruction said:


> Found one that does down to .01! That's crazy that a phone has that accuracy.


Gonna name the app?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Leo G said:


> Gonna name the app?



Just another free one. It's called Angle meter. There's hundreds of them on there.


----------



## StrongTower

Leo G said:


> .1 degrees isn't enough. I bought a digital level years ago and abandoned it because the accuracy just wasn't good enough. .05 might do it, but still probably not enough.



How do you see .05 degrees on a miter saw table?


----------



## Railman

.01deg = .0419" on 2ft, =.168 on 8ft, or a little less than 3/16" on 8ft. Plenty good for stair rail prefabbing. Bubbles will do just a tad do better when used correctly.

The trick to digitals is to calibrate them correctly. I do agree that for most plumb/level work, a good bubble is the way to go. Whatever you use, you should always check calibration by flipping level 180deg to check for same reading. 

I've been using the same digital (Smart Level) for stair rails for about 25 years. I downloaded a level app to my Note 5 just this afternoon, & was simply amazed at how well it worked. The readings were near instantaneous, & read the same when flipped 180 deg. I also downloaded a decible meter that seems to be preety good. I'll get back on that later when I get in front of a chop saw, & 25hp dust collector.


----------



## META

META said:


> Ikea score!


Lol


----------



## asevereid

BCConstruction said:


> Just another free one. It's called Angle meter. There's hundreds of them on there.


Oh come on... Just link it


----------



## Calidecks

Railman said:


> .01deg = .0419" on 2ft, =.168 on 8ft, or a little less than 3/16" on 8ft. Plenty good for stair rail prefabbing. Bubbles will do just a tad do better when used correctly.
> 
> The trick to digitals is to calibrate them correctly. I do agree that for most plumb/level work, a good bubble is the way to go. Whatever you use, you should always check calibration by flipping level 180deg to check for same reading.
> 
> I've been using the same digital (Smart Level) for stair rails for about 25 years. I downloaded a level app to my Note 5 just this afternoon, & was simply amazed at how well it worked. The readings were near instantaneous, & read the same when flipped 180 deg. I also downloaded a decible meter that seems to be preety good. I'll get back on that later when I get in front of a chop saw, & 25hp dust collector.


Great for setting Ada ramps. Do they come without magnets?


----------



## Builders Inc.

BCConstruction said:


> I cheat. I put my phone on my level. It's stupidly accurate too. Works with every size level I have.



I've had to check slopes of roofs to verify the pitch with my phone on a level before. Didn't believe it and went and bought one of those Johnson pitch and angle finders and it read the same thing.  these phones are smarter than we think they are. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Railman

I just realized I had a typo! The above math was supposed to be .1 deg, not .01deg. 
I would have thought someone would have caught that!

Mike,
There are tons of digitals out there. I just picked up a 2ft digi/laser for under $40 at Eagle America. It has a magnet. What's the problem with the magnet?


----------



## Unger.const

m1911 said:


> What about *MY* NOT suppose to sit on it? :laughing:


I am pretty good at usually catching that typo.........but still don't sit on it. Lol


----------



## BBuild

I picked up a couple more 5.0ah brushless kits from HD. The price dropped down to $249 so after I added the 4v ryobi to get the $150 off promo I got the 2 kits for $123 each. Crazy cheap considering these were on the shelf for $399 two months ago.


----------



## Jswills76

Snow finally melted enough to pick up the sawmill


----------



## TheGrizz

Not to mention here we have all these shows doing a full kitchen remodel in 3 days, and that makes people think that's how it's supposed to work


----------



## BBuild

Picked up some nice US made stuff. I got the box clamps after seeing them in one of Spencer's threads and they're very helpful during carcass assembly.


----------



## BBuild

I also got a boot dryer which I should have bought a long time ago.


----------



## joe dirt

New Hilti 12v tools and drivers, not powerful enough for production work, I'll keep them for home use


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Score....36v 7 1/4" saw for 60 bucks


----------



## superseal

Don't know much about that saw, but it sure seems like a good catch.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

superseal said:


> Don't know much about that saw, but it sure seems like a good catch.


Just read a couple reviews and they say it is comparable in power to a corded saw


----------



## BBuild

I have that LXT 18vX2 saw and don't even use it since getting the 6.5" brushless. It just sits on the shelf at home now along with that useless compact recip saw. 

The only way it would work properly is if I used my 2 newest batteries and both were fresh off the charger. Otherwise I would be half way through a cut and one battery would die. I'd switch it out, make a few more then the other one would die. I found it extremely frustrating to use unless both batteries had the exact same charge and were the same age. 

Now that I have a half dozen 5.0ah's I may give it another try sometime just because of how many 7 1/4 blades I have but that brushless 6.5" is just so damn light and has plenty of power to rip 2x's.

I also paid $220 for the saw and two 3.0ah batteries so that's were some of my bitterness is coming from.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

I have batteries charging now , 3.0s, will need to get a couple 
4's or 5's


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

BBuild said:


> I have that LXT 18vX2 saw and don't even use it since getting the 6.5" brushless. It just sits on the shelf at home now along with that useless compact recip saw.
> 
> The only way it would work properly is if I used my 2 newest batteries and both were fresh off the charger. Otherwise I would be half way through a cut and one battery would die. I'd switch it out, make a few more then the other one would die. I found it extremely frustrating to use unless both batteries had the exact same charge and were the same age.
> 
> Now that I have a half dozen 5.0ah's I may give it another try sometime just because of how many 7 1/4 blades I have but that brushless 6.5" is just so damn light and has plenty of power to rip 2x's.
> 
> I also paid $220 for the saw and two 3.0ah batteries so that's were some of my bitterness is coming from.



The brushless is a beast though so it's hard to compare them
2 saws.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Bought a Honda genny earlier. Just the EU2000 but damn it's powerful. I run my compressor without issue in the cold. Run a whole 3000sqft house including heat. Kapex and vacuum. I was not expecting it to be able to do any of that and it done it on eco mode too.


----------



## m1911

BCConstruction said:


> Bought a Honda genny earlier. Just the EU2000 but damn it's powerful. I run my compressor without issue in the cold. Run a whole 3000sqft house including heat. Kapex and vacuum. I was not expecting it to be able to do any of that and it done it on eco mode too.


Sure beats an inverter and dead truck battery :laughing:


----------



## BBuild

BCConstruction said:


> Bought a Honda genny earlier. Just the EU2000 but damn it's powerful. I run my compressor without issue in the cold. Run a whole 3000sqft house including heat. Kapex and vacuum. I was not expecting it to be able to do any of that and it done it on eco mode too.


Is that one of them crazy quiet generators?


----------



## Walraven

A&E Exteriors said:


> I have batteries charging now , 3.0s, will need to get a couple
> 4's or 5's


I have that saw it's a beast! Definitely comparable to a corded.

But definitely get some five amp batterys for it.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

BBuild said:


> Is that one of them crazy quiet generators?



Not the quietest they do but still very quite. Thought I was gonna need 2 but decided to try a single one and it worked great. it bogged down a tiny bit when the fridge compressor and my air compressor turned on but didn't have issue after 1-2seconds once they stopped pulling a ton of current.


----------



## Inner10

BCConstruction said:


> Bought a Honda genny earlier. Just the EU2000 but damn it's powerful. I run my compressor without issue in the cold. Run a whole 3000sqft house including heat. Kapex and vacuum. I was not expecting it to be able to do any of that and it done it on eco mode too.


I cheapest out and got a no name 2000W inverter style generator, they are fantastic.


----------



## Inner10

joe dirt said:


> New Hilti 12v tools and drivers, not powerful enough for production work, I'll keep them for home use


Not brushless either...


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Inner10 said:


> I cheapest out and got a no name 2000W inverter style generator, they are fantastic.



2000w goes further than I thought it would.


----------



## Defenestrate

BCConstruction said:


> 2000w goes further than I thought it would.



I've got those Hondas as well... runs anything I've got, except my ~4 gallon dewalt compressor (d55155, I think). I can't remember the exact number, but it pulls something like 20-25A on startup.

For anyone that needs to connect a couple, you don't need the $50 kit... a few banana plugs and thick wire will do the job.


----------



## Inner10

BCConstruction said:


> 2000w goes further than I thought it would.


You would be surprised by how little power your household items use. What kills it is when a big motor starts up or a heater turns on.


----------



## madmax718

BBuild said:


> I also got a boot dryer which I should have bought a long time ago.
> 
> View attachment 274713


Never did buy a "stand" model, but I hear they are quite good. I use the in the shoe versions, and they work well too. MAybe I have to get one.


----------



## madmax718

A&E Exteriors said:


> Score....36v 7 1/4" saw for 60 bucks


Either one of you guys are beating me to the stores, or you guys are just damn lucky.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

madmax718 said:


> Either one of you guys are beating me to the stores, or you guys are just damn lucky.


Pure luck my friend, the little lady found it....I walked right by it and didn't see it


----------



## kixnbux

Got my drills!!! Won the PDC. Bought the cxs


----------



## Lanya LaPunta

madmax718 said:


> Either one of you guys are beating me to the stores, or you guys are just damn lucky.


Don't feel too bad. You may be unlucky, but I'm stupid.

I paid 219.99, two Black Fridays ago. Bare tool, that came with two 3.0 ah batteries.

I really like the saw. It has done everything that I've thrown at it ...

But ... 219.99?

Just color me STUPID.


----------



## madmax718

Thus is the name of the game in tools. Some days I feel the same way buying into bosch 12v line, or the dewalt 12v line. Or was it the dewalt 20v instead of the milwaukee 18v. Anyhow, lots of platforms rolling around in this gig. Im sure you made back the money in usefulness though.


----------



## MarcoPollo

kixnbux said:


> Got my drills!!! Won the PDC. Bought the cxs


I have the CXS. Welcome to heaven.


----------



## Jswills76

299 off eBay brand new. Hell of a deal


----------



## kixnbux

MarcoPollo said:


> I have the CXS. Welcome to heaven.



First impressions today are that this has to be the smoothest running drill that I've ever felt. No jerking in the ramp up as you pull the trigger. Just pure smooth. Both of these run like that. I think I'm in love with a drill


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

I have 5 festool drills, oldest is 9 years old, finally replaced one of the batteries. 

Love their drills.


----------



## Calidecks

229 with fein systainer. The 350


----------



## Boone32

Californiadecks said:


> 229 with fein systainer. The 350


Did you pick one up?

How does the Fein compare with other multi tools? I've been thinking of getting one.


----------



## Calidecks

Boone32 said:


> Did you pick one up?
> 
> How does the Fein compare with other multi tools? I've been thinking of getting one.


Well now that you can get a 350 in a systainer it's a no brainer. Save 3 or 4 hundred bucks over the festool. And it's an awesome tool. I already have one.


----------



## Peter_C

Californiadecks said:


> 229 with fein systainer. The 350


Nice lumber yard! Just from looking at the pallet they snatched up, and the floors. 

Appears to only be a local sale. Non of the usual web haunts are offering anywhere near that price with the closest being $289. I started thinking about...I already have two cordless ones.


----------



## Calidecks

Peter_C said:


> Nice lumber yard! Just from looking at the pallet they snatched up, and the floors.
> 
> Appears to only be a local sale. Non of the usual web haunts are offering anywhere near that price with the closest being $289. I started thinking about...I already have two cordless ones.


I love my lumberyard. It's about five times bigger than any big box around here and is family owned. There was an article in the paper that said when the big box showed up Peter Ganahl of Ganahl Lumber, realized the only way to compete with them is to be play the size game, buying everything in bulk. It's so big the employees get around on golf carts and bicycles. Thier bike rack is about 30 deep. Brand new beach cruisers.


----------



## GregB

Yes, I think the Anaheim store has some back buildings that are as big as the typical big box stores. Its a hike to cover the whole place.

Sometimes when I just need something quick on a weekend, I'll drive 30 minutes to their Pasadena store just because I hate the big boxes so much. The Pasadena store is even nicer but tiny by comparison. 

I'm in the process of organizing a hardware inventory so that I don't have to go to the big box stores again. Unless, of course, they have something on sale that makes sense.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

Now begins the build out process.

Rance 7x14x6'6" - 16' to the front of the V


----------



## Calidecks

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Now begins the build out process.
> 
> Rance 7x14x6'6" - 16' to the front of the V


Can you walk on that roof to unload it?


----------



## Spencer

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Now begins the build out process.
> 
> Rance 7x14x6'6" - 16' to the front of the V



I was thinking of texting you today to see if you got home alright. Looks nice!


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

Californiadecks said:


> Can you walk on that roof to unload it?


No. Well... I mean, not just anywhere. Lol. My current trailer is not a walk on roof either but I've walked on it a few times just making sure to step on the frame not the sheet in between.

It was a few hundred dollars more and I had to pull out every trick in the book to get Dad to let me buy this trailer new so I was shaving what I could.

The way our business is heading I won't be using the racks a ton anyway and I imagine I will be accessing them from a 4' ladder on the side typically.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

Spencer said:


> I was thinking of texting you today to see if you got home alright. Looks nice!


It was a long drive and we had several hours of crappy weather but we made it home by 1:00 AM. It was fun meeting you.


----------



## tjbnwi

Get a sheet of expanded aluminum and place it on the rack. This will give you a walking surface.

Tom


----------



## Spencer

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> It was a long drive and we had several hours of crappy weather but we made it home by 1:00 AM. It was fun meeting you.



Likewise. Glad you made it without incident. I had to stop shortly after I left for a five hour energy boost. I bet you two were exhausted. I'm guessing you didn't let your wife drive with the trailer. Lol. I know I wouldn't let mine. 

I'm looking forward to seeing how you outfit the trailer for your needs.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

tjbnwi said:


> Get a sheet of expanded aluminum and place it on the rack. This will give you a walking surface.
> 
> Tom


I'll keep that as a backup plan. I really don't anticipate using the racks more than a few times a year. But on the current trailer those few times a year, I really wished I had the racks... I might start keeping an extension ladder on there but that will be reachable from the side.

When we get another trailer in the next year or two for my brother who does most of the exterior stuff it will be a walk on roof with a ladder on the front to get up.

That way he can store extension ladders up there as well as pump jacks which I hope to get at some point as well.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

Spencer said:


> Likewise. Glad you made it without incident. I had to stop shortly after I left for a five hour energy boost. I bet you two were exhausted. I'm guessing you didn't let your wife drive with the trailer. Lol. I know I wouldn't let mine.
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing how you outfit the trailer for your needs.


Well, there was that one incident but we made it. :thumbup:

She slept plenty along the way, I was fine. No, the wife doesn't pull trailer's ever, especially in inclement weather. She also doesn't drive the truck. Come to think of it, when we go somewhere, I drive. :laughing:
I usually tease her about it and tell her I'd like to get where we are going in one piece so I'll drive.


----------



## Dan_Watson

Large delivery coming today, I am like a little kid. I keep looking out the window hoping to see the delivery truck pulling up.


----------



## Leo G

A watched pot of water never boils.


----------



## Robie

Leo G said:


> A watched pot of water never boils.


....a recent laptop delivery.....:whistling:laughing:


----------



## Leo G

They were suppose to come at 10:30, not noon thirty. Two hours for that pot to boil.


----------



## Dan_Watson

Wow the Kapex is light!


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

47 pounds


----------



## EricBrancard

And it balances nicely for carrying.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

EricBrancard said:


> And it balances nicely for carrying.



On the UG stand...


----------



## Dan_Watson

Today's take.


----------



## kixnbux

Very nice!!!!


----------



## Leo G

That's not a laptop !!

:laughing:


----------



## Dan_Watson

Leo G said:


> That's not a laptop !!
> 
> :laughing:


That was a couple weeks ago!


----------



## Jswills76

New impact. Took about 4 weeks to get.


----------



## Calidecks

Jswills76 said:


> New impact. Took about 4 weeks to get.


The fuel gauge is on the tool?


----------



## Defenestrate

Jswills76 said:


> New impact. Took about 4 weeks to get.


Purty. :thumbup:

Was that made in Japan?


----------



## Spencer

Leo G said:


>


Do you like it?


----------



## Leo G

I don't like the filter. If you let the barrel overfill it'll get into the filter. Takes 45 minutes to clean out the filter. All of the noise the collector makes vents out of the filter.

My solution, get rid of the filter. I vent the air out of the building. Now if the barrel gets overfilled the excess chips blow out of the DC and just go outside. Plus the noise goes outside too.

Other then that it's great. Mine is only 2 1/2 HP, 1440 CFM. But without the filter the suction never gets reduced.


----------



## Spencer

Leo G said:


> I don't like the filter. If you let the barrel overfill it'll get into the filter. Takes 45 minutes to clean out the filter. All of the noise the collector makes vents out of the filter.
> 
> My solution, get rid of the filter. I vent the air out of the building. Now if the barrel gets overfilled the excess chips blow out of the DC and just go outside. Plus the noise goes outside too.
> 
> Other then that it's great. Mine is only 2 1/2 HP, 1440 CFM. But without the filter the suction never gets reduced.



I have to order the remote still from Oneida. I might call and see if I can buy a longer section of the 10" hose. Might help in seeing when it's getting full.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

10" clear?


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

You can set up a sensor with a light on it to keep track of a full barrel. 

I can fill a 55 gallon barrel fast. 

I will be setting up a 20hp unit outdoors with a rotary air lock and a dumping hopper under it.


----------



## tjbnwi

There is a production cabinet company near me, their cyclones (mounted on the exterior of the building) dump directly into rail cars. There is a line of at least 3 cars on the spur rail every time I go by there. 

Tom


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

tjbnwi said:


> There is a production cabinet company near me, their cyclones (mounted on the exterior of the building) dump directly into rail cars. There is a line of at least 3 cars on the spur rail every time I go by there.
> 
> Tom


You need a rotary air lock to do that. 

A small one is about 1200 bucks. 

https://www.praterindustries.com/products/rotary-airlock-valves/


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

https://sites.google.com/site/usedairlocks/used-airlocks


----------



## Railman

Field trip to Palmyra IRS auction!.......
I Left home solo at 2am. Rigged totally ourselves. 940 miles and 29 hrs later we (me + 2 sons) got back home a we bit tired:whistling.....








It's a 10 yr old lightly used Disa with a 40hp blower, 18" in, 20" out, 4ft x12 ft cyclone, with a 12" w/19" wheel Koger air lock. It also has a 20" x 6 ft muffler, & interior bag house (hanging bag system) and real nice modern starter. The 90's alone would go for well over $1,500. The muffler is about $1,600 new.

I have about 4k in it total w/ all fees, taxes, rentals, fuel, & labor. Going used price on this model well over 15k.
I'll add a few more picts later.

Warner....don't buy an air lock yet. I might have a good 10" avaiable.


----------



## Inner10

Railman said:


> Field trip to Palmyra IRS auction!.......
> I Left home solo at 2am. Rigged totally ourselves. 940 miles and 29 hrs later we (me + 2 sons) got back home a we bit tired:whistling.....
> View attachment 278641
> 
> 
> It's a 10 yr old lightly used Disa with a 40hp blower, 18" in, 20" out, 4ft x12 ft cyclone, with a 12" w/19" wheel Koger air lock. It also has a 20" x 6 ft muffler, & interior bag house (hanging bag system) and real nice modern starter. The 90's alone would go for well over $1,500. The muffler is about $1,600 new.
> 
> I have about 4k in it total w/ all fees, taxes, rentals, fuel, & labor. Going used price on this model well over 15k.
> I'll add a few more picts later.
> 
> Warner....don't buy an air lock yet. I might have a good 10" avaiable.


40HP!

You must make a lot of sawdust.


----------



## Railman

Inner10 said:


> 40HP!
> 
> You must make a lot of sawdust.


 I was hoping it would be 25 to 30. We really just needed the cyclone more than anything else to add on to our Scientific baghouse system. It has a 16" trunk line feeding it.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Glad you got it down unscaved.


----------



## Inner10

Railman said:


> I was hoping it would be 25 to 30. We really just needed the cyclone more than anything else to add on to our Scientific baghouse system. It has a 16" trunk line feeding it.


Do you manufacturer wood railings exclusively?


----------



## Railman

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Glad you got it down unscaved.


It's gotten so riggers don't like to bid them. It's awkward to say the least. We ended up doing it almost exactly as I planned. There is that time from when you pick it up, till you set it down that amkes you a bit uneasy.


----------



## Railman

Inner10 said:


> Do you manufacturer wood railings exclusively?


 Yes.
About 700-800 homes a year. Avg job is about 30 ft of baluster rail.


----------



## overanalyze

Ordered this the other day.


----------



## Railman

overanalyze said:


> Ordered this the other day.


Lithium ion brushless...I bet that's bad ass in a small package:thumbsup:!


----------



## Spencer

WarnerConstInc. said:


> 10" clear?





WarnerConstInc. said:


> You can set up a sensor with a light on it to keep track of a full barrel.
> 
> I can fill a 55 gallon barrel fast.
> 
> I will be setting up a 20hp unit outdoors with a rotary air lock and a dumping hopper under it.


Yeah, They give you about an 8" or so section of the plastic 10" flex hose to connect the cyclone to the barrel. I didn't know if you'd be able to see through it enough that when the thing filled up you'd have an idea.

Oneida sells the sensors...but they're $150. I can do without for now, if I feel like I need it I'll get one later.


----------



## Spencer

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I am on month 5 of setting up a shop. Probably have one more month to go at least. I already had most everything though. Lot of working getting 5k sqft that was basically storage, ready for my millshop. I do have a fork lift though.


I got a 100 amp subpanel setup in my garage. Ran a bunch of conduit, got plugs in, and wired the panel. Nice to have things running. Outlets are set for the DC, jointer, and TS. I put in a couple other 30 amp receps for future tools, planer, shaper, sanders, etc. Next is getting the duct work ran. 

Takes a lot of time and everything costs money. I think I had a few hundred today just in wire, conduit, receps, breakers etc.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

I bought one breaker that was 225.00, used. About 1250.00 new.


----------



## m1911

That's 0.954929658551372" diameter

I think my thumb is bigger than that.


----------



## asevereid

m1911 said:


> How long were you waiting to stick that in there:laughing:


That is ALSO what she said.


----------



## Calidecks

m1911 said:


> That's 0.954929658551372" diameter
> 
> I think my thumb is bigger than that.


I was circumferenced when I was a baby.


----------



## m1911

asevereid said:


> That is ALSO what she said.


----------



## Calidecks

m1911 said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=NUsJOmuOsOQ


I loved that show.


----------



## m1911

Californiadecks said:


> I loved that show.


Me too


----------



## jlhaslip

Californiadecks said:


> You need to cut your shim.


The extra length shim is for when the concrete settles. :thumbup:


----------



## Railman

Californiadecks said:


> You need to cut your shim.


Or just remove the shim, & unscrew the foot 1.75 revolutions.
After all, it seems that's all you guys are thinking about...you know........screwing. :whistling


----------



## Leo G

m1911 said:


> That's 0.954929658551372" diameter
> 
> I think my thumb is bigger than that.


Poor Mike.

Poorer Mike's wife :laughing:


----------



## Calidecks

Leo G said:


> Poor Mike.
> 
> Poorer Mike's wife :laughing:


Yeah but it's an angry inch.


----------



## Spencer

Railman said:


> Or just remove the shim, & unscrew the foot 1.75 revolutions.
> After all, it seems that's all you guys are thinking about...you know........screwing. :whistling



I'm pretty dense but not quite that dense. It's already unscrewed as far as it will go. Needs a longer bolt.


----------



## gbruzze1

Beat to the punch


----------



## Calidecks

Spencer said:


> I'm pretty dense but not quite that dense. It's already unscrewed as far as it will go. Needs a longer bolt.


I was just playing with you Spenc. You do know that don't you?


----------



## Golden view

I found this by looking at a cached web page via a google search:


Model # 2743-21CT
Internet # 206862850
Store SKU # 1001724960

The M18 Fuel 15-Gauge Finish Nailer brings the best of the best to your worksite, combining the comfort, control and efficiency of a pneumatic gun with unmatched driving power, speed and accuracy of both nail placement and drive depth. Delivering on the promise of peak productivity - and far less hassle and cost of ownership - the M18 Fuel 15-Gauge Finish Nailer operates from the revolutionary REDLITHIUM Battery for unbeatable power and run-time, eliminating the mess and maintenance of gas cartridges. Using the exceptional application speed, torque and durability of our compact POWERSTATE Brushless Motor, plus our Ready to Fire technology, this tool is capable of fully sinking 2-1/2 in. nails into solid oak with zero ramp-up time. It also includes REDLINK PLUS Intelligence, the most advanced electronic system on the market, to prevent damage to the nailer and battery from overloading and overheating. No other cordless nailer on earth will outperform or outlast Milwaukee Tool’s.

Sequential and contact actuation
Tool-free depth of drive adjustment
Oil free
Dry-fire lock out
Tool-free jam release
Nail quantity indicator
Adjustable belt hook
Non-marring nose pad
LED light


----------



## Golden view

Here is a link that shows the 18, 16 and 15 gauge. Pics obviously not right.


----------



## Jswills76

Good deal on cords at Costco right now. 35$ a box.


----------



## Leo G

Doesn't say how long those cords are. 12/3 certainly is a nice thing. But 25' would be to short.


----------



## Agility

Leo G said:


> Doesn't say how long those cords are. 12/3 certainly is a nice thing. But 25' would be to short.



It says 50 ft. on the box. Under "2X", above "YELLOW"


----------



## Spencer

That's pretty cheap. Makes you wonder how much copper is really in there and if they are stiff as a board??? Heck of a deal if they work good. I just bout two 15' from lowes the other day for like $25/pc.


----------



## Leo G

Agility said:


> It says 50 ft. on the box. Under "2X", above "YELLOW"


Nice, had to blow the pic up AFTER I set it to max size on the page.


----------



## EricBrancard

Leo G said:


> Doesn't say how long those cords are. 12/3 certainly is a nice thing. But 25' would be to short.


I like 25' cords.


----------



## Leo G

Inside a house they have their place. But generally a 25' cord doesn't need to be 12ga. 14ga would likely be perfect for that length.

My shop is somewhat big, 50ft is usually necessary to get me where it's going.


----------



## m1911

EricBrancard said:


> I like 25' cords.


Me too, easy to wrap and store.
I got 50 and 25 footers, I like 25s


----------



## Leo G

You're conspiring against me :laughing:


----------



## m1911

I only use 12 gauge, a lot of homes here have 15 AMP circuits with 14 gauge wiring and it all adds up. I figure might as well not extend the 14 gauge...


----------



## EricBrancard

Leo G said:


> Inside a house they have their place. But generally a 25' cord doesn't need to be 12ga. 14ga would likely be perfect for that length.
> 
> My shop is somewhat big, 50ft is usually necessary to get me where it's going.


I like the 25' ones in 12G so I can chain 2 together for a 50'. Just makes it a little more modular than 50s and 10s. Or I like to run one 25' to a power strip and then run additional 25' from the strip to each tool.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

The only thing I don't like about my 100 footer, is putting it away. 

I could use a 150' cord right now, I am down to two outlets at one end of my shop, which is 139 feet away from where I need power.


----------



## SectorSecurity

I am going to have to check the Costco here for this deal.

Hey if they suck its Costco take them back.


----------



## EricBrancard

WarnerConstInc. said:


> The only thing I don't like about my 100 footer, is putting it away.
> 
> I could use a 150' cord right now, I am down to two outlets at one end of my shop, which is 139 feet away from where I need power.


Better break out the conduit bender.


----------



## gbruzze1

Is that $35 for a 2 pack of 50' extension cords??
What's the brand name?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

EricBrancard said:


> Better break out the conduit bender.


I am trying to switch everything over to all new feed, panels and transformers, then the piping starts.


----------



## m1911

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I am trying to switch everything over to all new feed, panels and transformers, then the piping starts.


The "piping" usually takes place before I start a project...nothing clears my head better than an early morning bong rip...:laughing:


----------



## Peter_C

Going to give this cordless jig saw a try.


----------



## m1911

Peter_C said:


> Going to give this cordless jig saw a try.


Looks handy for those quick cabinet back cut-outs


----------



## Calidecks

I have the m18. No complaints. Great jigsaw.


----------



## Peter_C

Californiadecks said:


> I have the m18. No complaints. Great jigsaw.


Well for $50.76 vs the Makita 18volt version at hundreds I went with the M12 (I don't have Milwaukee 18volt stuff). It won't get used for more than a few seconds or minutes at a time. I have a crappy corded Bosch JS470e jigsaw, with a wandering blade, that really needs a Festool replacement. Cordless is just so handy though :thumbsup:


----------



## brhokel606

Peter_C said:


> Going to give this cordless jig saw a try.


I like it for coping, looking to get a coping foot for it. Otherwise I like my Dewalt 20v better for most other stuff. Great little jigsaw though


----------



## madmax718

Peter_C said:


> Going to give this cordless jig saw a try.


I have this. Its surprisingly heavy for its small size. But it is quite powerful.


----------



## Peter_C

Well I got my SYS-MFT setup, by taking the MFT lid off the Sys-1 and putting it on a Sys-3. I wound up with a Sys-3 since attached to my PGS's Sys-1 it is the same height as the TS55's Sys-4, and the same as the RO150's Sys-3's. Plus all the dogs and clamps wouldn't fit in a Sys-1, and might have barely fit into a Sys-2. The goal was to be able to span the width between two Systainers with a board when using the SYS-MFT, as shown in the photo below. When machining a holey cutting/work table (Some would call it an MFT table) the dog holder was used to dial in the hole size. Still need to get a small bin to hold the little screws and knobs. 

Also grabbed a Sys-1 stuffed full of Granat sandpaper for less than the price of the sandpaper was worth and the Systainer was effectively free  Going to get another RO90 sandpaper insert for the empty Sys-1 and use one for delta paper and one for round paper. Although a Sys-2 with wood dividers might be more space efficient I already have both Sys-1's. Ordering an RO90 today, with all desired accessories and some more sandpaper.

Ran a test cut with the M12 jigsaw and it cut a nice S turn in the 2x4 without blade deflection :thumbsup:


----------



## Calidecks

Got a little love from my yard. 100 bucks. Will need it for my new tough systems radio that's on is way. :thumbsup:


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

TimelessQuality said:


> And Woodie skateboards too:thumbsup:


You can't forget about Jr.


----------



## J.C.

kixnbux said:


> Self - centering hinge bits. Anything in centrotec besides snappy? Any recommendations? Sick of the junk ones from Lowes


The original Vix Bits are the best self centering bits I've found. They come in round or hex shanks. Insty Bit would be second favorite. I think those only come in hex shank. Snappy are alright but not as nice as the other two. Any other brand I've tried have been garbage.


----------



## Youngin'

I have 2 roommates. One is a journeyman electrician and the other has no trade experience. The one with no experience though just interviewed with a plumbing company after getting laid off recently. They gave him a small list of stuff to buy.

He doesn't know it but I'm going to knock the tools off his list tomorrow. 










Won't be anything top end but good enough to get him started.

Yeah the spelling is awful.


----------



## m1911

Youngin' said:


> I have 2 roommates. One is a journeyman electrician and the other has no trade experience. The one with no experience though just interviewed with a plumbing company after getting laid off recently. They gave him a small list of stuff to buy.
> 
> He doesn't know it but I'm going to knock the tools off his list tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Won't be anything top end but good enough to get him started.
> 
> Yeah the spelling is awful.


And "Ridgid" is spelled incorrectly. :laughing:


----------



## Youngin'

I've heard of the company he's interviewing with but I don't know anything about them. Hopefully he'll survive.


----------



## asevereid

I think you'll find the "channell" locks in the shopping district, next to Gucci...


----------



## Youngin'

asevereid said:


> I think you'll find the "channell" locks in the shopping district, next to Gucci...


I'm not really sure where I can find a "topedo level" either.


----------



## asevereid

Youngin' said:


> I'm not really sure where I can find a "topedo level" either.


Louisiana?


----------



## Youngin'

asevereid said:


> Louisiana?


I hate ordering from 'murica. So expensive!


----------



## EricBrancard

m1911 said:


> And "Ridgid" is spelled incorrectly. :laughing:


At least they remembered the "d" in the middle.


----------



## m1911

EricBrancard said:


> At least they remembered the "d" in the middle.


I was eating...food went in my nose...:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Lanya LaPunta

asevereid said:


> I think you'll find the "channell" locks in the shopping district, next to Gucci...


I believe that you may be mistaken. The "Chanel" locks can be found, wedged in between the Gucci and Coach.

However, for the "channell" locks, you can typically find these in a few of the kiosks.


----------



## Mike-B

I ordered a set of Blue Boar TCT hole saws. I'm curious to see if they work as well as advertised. 




Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## GregB

Californiadecks said:


> What's the best size rotor hammer for 5/8 to 1/2 inch holes? Sometimes 3/4


I'm assuming you mean in concrete.

A properly rated Rotary Hammer will do the rated size but not well. Optimized for half that size.

So a 1" RH will do your requirements well but won't be optimum on 3/4". But you said "sometimes" and it is OK for "sometimes" on 7/8", even 1" if its not really old concrete. 

If you like the long (bulldog) style, they will be 1". I prefer the flexibility of the compact 1 1/8" style tools as long as they have the variable speed and even the variable speed trigger. That lets you use small bits and large bits. Someone installing electrical onto tilt ups all day long might like the smaller tool and the longer offset to the work.


----------



## kixnbux

Picked up a few new toys today


----------



## Youngin'

There we go, the bugger has everything he needs to start. He'd better stick with it, I bought him an estwing after all.


----------



## Calidecks

Youngin' said:


> There we go, the bugger has everything he needs to start. He'd better stick with it, I bought him an estwing after all.


Those tools are decent by anyone's standards. Good on you for helping a guy out.


----------



## SectorSecurity

I really don't understand the hatebon husky tools, they make some good stuff and a lot of it carries a lifetime warranty.

Good on you for helping someone get back on their feet and back to work.


----------



## kixnbux

Very nice thing to do Youngin!!! The tools look great


----------



## Youngin'

Californiadecks said:


> Those tools are decent by anyone's standards. Good on you for helping a guy out.


He's had it rough financially lately. His last job relied on the oilfield which fell flat last year. It's a lot to buy after being without a job for a few months so I figure it's the least I could do.

He has better channel locks than I do now. :laughing:


----------



## GregB

My first tracksaw was one of the early Festo when they were the only company making them and Festo only had one dealer in the US. I then bought a Makita when they first came out at a very low introductory price. It is used on a dedicated sheetgoods breakdown table in a production shop. 
I added a Festool TS55 for personal use when they had their 10% off sale on tracksaws. It has a few advantages but the Makita is most of what makes the Festool worth the money. I recently added a personal Makita and use them both. 
I don't use either where the riving knife is needed but that would possibly mean something to others. I suppose it does help that I can borrow a TS75 in 5 minutes any day I wish.
I've heard of some quality control issues on the Makita tracks but the only one I ever bought was a 118" and it is the same as my Festool 118" track. I prefer the Makita anti splinter strips as they don't shrink and pull lose in low humidity like the Festool ones do. However, they aren't clear to see a line through them.
Biggest complaints on the Makita Tracksaw is the old style systainer, permanently attached and way too short cord, and 165mm blade vs. 160mm "standard". Biggest advantage is price and more power.
Both great tools. And don't think I"m anti Festool as I must have as many as anyone on here.


----------



## CrpntrFrk

BrooklynBravest said:


> Which is why I don't buy festool...


Come on now...don't knock it till you've tried it. Tools that make you money are going to cost money. 






m1911 said:


> The difference is that Festool is a quality product, and with the Makita it's hit and miss, and you're most likely to end up with a non-straight track.


I know you and some others had some problems with that. I have seen others complain about certain things on Festool also. 

I've been lucky I guees. As I mentioned, the Makita has been great.


----------



## Calidecks

GregB said:


> My first tracksaw was one of the early Festo when they were the only company making them and Festo only had one dealer in the US. I then bought a Makita when they first came out at a very low introductory price. It is used on a dedicated sheetgoods breakdown table in a production shop.
> I added a Festool TS55 for personal use when they had their 10% off sale on tracksaws. It has a few advantages but the Makita is most of what makes the Festool worth the money. I recently added a personal Makita and use them both.
> I don't use either where the riving knife is needed but that would possibly mean something to others. I suppose it does help that I can borrow a TS75 in 5 minutes any day I wish.
> I've heard of some quality control issues on the Makita tracks but the only one I ever bought was a 118" and it is the same as my Festool 118" track. I prefer the Makita anti splinter strips as they don't shrink and pull lose in low humidity like the Festool ones do. However, they aren't clear to see a line through them.
> Biggest complaints on the Makita Tracksaw is the old style systainer, permanently attached and way too short cord, and 165mm blade vs. 160mm "standard". Biggest advantage is price and more power.
> Both great tools. And don't think I"m anti Festool as I must have as many as anyone on here.


Please explain to me how this is a complaint and why it matters. Thx


----------



## BrooklynBravest

CrpntrFrk said:


> Come on now...don't knock it till you've tried it. Tools that make you money are going to cost money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you and some others had some problems with that. I have seen others complain about certain things on Festool also.
> 
> I've been lucky I guees. As I mentioned, the Makita has been great.


I'm sure festool makes a great tool and I would love to own some of them. But, for a guy starting out and furthermore doing it part time/who doesn't get many phonecalls yet, twice the price per tool is difficult to justify over the yellow and black tools I have always depended on.


----------



## m1911

Californiadecks said:


> Please explain to me how this is a complaint and why it matters. Thx


If you swich between blades, it throws your dept adjustments off.


----------



## CrpntrFrk

BrooklynBravest said:


> I'm sure festool makes a great tool and I would love to own some of them. But, for a guy starting out and furthermore doing it part time/who doesn't get many phonecalls yet, twice the price per tool is difficult to justify over the yellow and black tools I have always depended on.


I respect that. Your comment about Festool made it sound (to me) as though you would never consider them just because of price. 

Back to the DW saw, I would snatch that up. It could be gone before you get the chance if you wait.


----------



## Calidecks

m1911 said:


> If you swich between blades, it throws your dept adjustments off.


Most blades are 160mm just don't switch between blades. Stick with the 160. Problem solved!

Not to mention getting your blades sharpened does the same thing.


----------



## Spencer

BrooklynBravest said:


> I'm sure festool makes a great tool and I would love to own some of them. But, for a guy starting out and furthermore doing it part time/who doesn't get many phonecalls yet, twice the price per tool is difficult to justify over the yellow and black tools I have always depended on.


It is hard at first starting out to drop the coin on tools so expensive. Two years ago the tracksaw was the second festool that I purchased. Since then I have added many of their tools and systainers. My gross profit has also increased proportionally. If you're aiming for high end work and high end profit margins your customers will need to see results and they will need to see what makes you different than all the other guys.

That being said, for someone in your position who is part time its going to be hard to justify expensive tools regardless because you aren't putting enough hours in the field to really reap the rewards of the tools. 

Some of their tools don't do anything for me. I'd love to own a bunch of their drills but like you, I can't swallow the cost just for drills. However some tools I can't hardly live without. Now that I'm setting up my shop I'll be doubling up on the TS55, RO125, Domino, maybe a couple more routers this year.


----------



## GregB

Californiadecks said:


> Please explain to me how this is a complaint and why it matters. Thx


It is a minor complaint. There are more variety in blades available in the 160mm size since that is the size used on TS55. 

It would be a very small issue if it just meant buying different set of blades in 165mm but I have wanted certain blades and found they were only available in 160mm. When you use 160mm, you lose some depth and have to adjust the depth you intend to cut vs. the scale.

Edited to add: as I read the various ideas above, taking the 165mm blade to work and just using all 160mm myself makes sense. Then I won't have to think about which size blade I'm using. Why didn't I think of that?


----------



## BrooklynBravest

Well I bought the saw for $300.

Seller was a bit of a strange bird. Ghetto house so I expected it to be worse than it was walking in.

It came with the case, the saw, 59" track and two track clamps.

One clamp is missing the little rubber riser pad for the work side.

The saw needs a little TLC and the track could use a new edge. The track does have a SLIGHT bend in it upwards but its nothing that doesn't sit flat with the weight of the saw on it or using the clamps.

I think after cleaning up the saw it will be pretty nice. So for $300 hopefully I did alright. It looks like the saw alone sells for $420 plus tax.

We made a test cut with it which was fine as well. Nice clean cut in plywood.


----------



## BrooklynBravest

Anyone have a good source to purchase new anti splinter edge?

Zoro tool has it for $15 but I can't find a free shipping code. I'm a cheap bastard.

Also is it worth the investment in a new blade? He has the stock blade on it. (48T)


----------



## m1911

BrooklynBravest said:


> Anyone have a good source to purchase new anti splinter edge?
> 
> Zoro tool has it for $15 but I can't find a free shipping code. I'm a cheap bastard.
> 
> Also is it worth the investment in a new blade? He has the stock blade on it. (48T)


I got spare anti splinter tape from Amazon.
As for the blade, it depends how sharp it is. How does it cut? Any burning?


----------



## META

madmax718 said:


> man I just bought that saw. Though I think they changed it, it comes with a magnesium shoe now instead of that composite thing.


At first I liked the depth adjustment style they had, but it just didn't hold up and broke. Could use more power, but that probably would mean more weight. I ended up just buying another Makita. I looked hard at the corded Milwaukee too, but didn't like the bulk for roof and truss tail work.


----------



## BrooklynBravest

m1911 said:


> I got spare anti splinter tape from Amazon.
> As for the blade, it depends how sharp it is. How does it cut? Any burning?


Any idea what it was called on Amazon? I couldn't find it even using the Dewalt part number.


As far as the blade goes, I don't know honestly. I made a cut in birch veneer 3/4 and it seemed slow on max speed but I also never used a track saw and 48T is a lot for such a small blade compared to what I'm used to on a circular saw or table saw with the rip blade I keep on it.

No burning noted but it was only a 20" cut against the grain.

Side note with table saws what blade do you guys keep in yours? I have a rip blade in it but I have a 80T Freud blade that's brand new. It's older. It's black with gold teeth but it doesn't go bad obviously. New in box.


----------



## tjbnwi

The anti-splinter strip;

http://www.amazon.com/Makita-194418...&sr=8-9&keywords=makita+track+saw+accessories

Order some CMT blade cleaner. Clean the blade, see how it cuts. You should have at least one spare blade.

Tom


----------



## m1911

If you buy aftermarket track saw blades, make sure they are the same kerf thickness, or you'll be replacing the plinter guard often...


----------



## Peter_C

tjbnwi said:


> The anti-splinter strip;
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Makita-194418...&sr=8-9&keywords=makita+track+saw+accessories
> 
> Order some CMT blade cleaner. Clean the blade, see how it cuts. You should have at least one spare blade.
> 
> Tom


Anyone ever flip their strip around and re-stick it with fresh tape? 

Just trying to be cheap...

FWIW for a couple bucks more you can buy a 118" which could make two 55" strips. 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005JI1ZF2/ref=pd_luc_rh_bxgy_01_01_t_img_lh?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## overanalyze

Yep..you can just move it over 1/16" and re-cut it. Not being cheap...being smart.


----------



## m1911

Peter_C said:


> Anyone ever flip their strip around and re-stick it with fresh tape?
> 
> Just trying to be cheap...
> 
> FWIW for a couple bucks more you can buy a 118" which could make two 55" strips.
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005JI1ZF2/ref=pd_luc_rh_bxgy_01_01_t_img_lh?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Don't need to flip it over. Just clean the adhesive off the guide with acetone, and reapply the old strip 1-2 mm out with 3M double sided tape. Yes I've done it...


----------



## tjbnwi

I use window insulator tape when I reposition the strip.

The strip can normally be moved twice.

Tom


----------



## Peter_C

m1911 said:


> Don't need to flip it over. Just clean the adhesive off the guide with acetone, and reapply the old strip 1-2 mm out with 3M double sided tape. Yes I've done it...


Except I had a pretty bad kick back when an off cut I didn't see, below what I was cutting, got caught by the blade and launched. It tore about 1mm of the strip away so I was just thinking of putting the outside to the inside. 

What kind of double stick tape are you using? Link on Amazon? Currently I only stock double stick masking tape, and 3M body panel tape. One doesn't have much strength and other is strong as heck but too thick.


----------



## m1911

Peter_C said:


> Except I had a pretty bad kick back when an off cut I didn't see, below what I was cutting, got caught by the blade and launched. It tore about 1mm of the strip away so I was just thinking of putting the outside to the inside.
> 
> What kind of double stick tape are you using? Link on Amazon? Currently I only stock double stick masking tape, and 3M body panel tape. One doesn't have much strength and other is strong as heck but too thick.


It's a roll of 3M tape I've had around for a while, actually a few rolls. It's thin with a white backing paper. I'll have to go check.


----------



## Builders Inc.

Been itching for a new buy. Bout to hit up fora new laptop for work and patiently waiting on my local tool distributor to become a Festool dealer so I can help fund his new membership fee. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Golden view

Time to spend $1000.


----------



## tjbnwi

Peter_C said:


> Except I had a pretty bad kick back when an off cut I didn't see, below what I was cutting, got caught by the blade and launched. It tore about 1mm of the strip away so I was just thinking of putting the outside to the inside.
> 
> What kind of double stick tape are you using? Link on Amazon? Currently I only stock double stick masking tape, and 3M body panel tape. One doesn't have much strength and other is strong as heck but too thick.


This is what I use. Had some from the window kits, it works well. 

Also works on the old Sys labels.

http://www.amazon.com/3M-Insulator-Mounting-5-Inch-13-8-Yard/dp/B00002N8T6

Tom


----------



## Calidecks

Golden view said:


> Time to spend $1000.


Please tell! Where? I want to spend a grand too!


----------



## m1911

Californiadecks said:


> Please tell! Where? I want to spend a grand too!


What the hell you need finish guns for?

Stick with your coated deck screws...:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Calidecks

m1911 said:


> What the hell you need finish guns for?
> 
> Stick with your coated deck screws...:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


Actually I use finish nails on every job. I install all my fascia with a finish gun first. Also there are small pieces behind posts that I use them for.


----------



## Calidecks

The new M18 FUEL Finish Nailers are the first cordless solutions on the market with the power to consistently seat nails sub-flush to hardwood surfaces with no ramp-up time and no gas cartridges.

Milwaukee says that the new nailers offer best-in-class power, and that the nailers also offer a balanced and ergonomic design featuring reduced size and tool length, which should contribute to a better user experience.

They even go so far to say that the user will also experience a better balance, feel and overall performance than competitive tools on the market today.

In other words, Milwaukee is saying that their new M18 Fuel brushless cordless nailers are better than any other cordless nailers currently on the market.

Judging by the looks of their sizing, it’s hard to argue with any better balance and ergonomics claims Milwaukee is making.

To sum it up, the new nailers offer more power, no ramp-up time, better balance and feel? They also require lower maintenance compared to gas cartridge nailers.


----------



## Calidecks

I'd be happy to see a framing nailer as well.


----------



## EricBrancard

Californiadecks said:


> The new M18 FUEL Finish Nailers are the first cordless solutions on the market with the power to consistently seat nails sub-flush to hardwood surfaces with no ramp-up time and no gas cartridges.
> 
> Milwaukee says that the new nailers offer best-in-class power, and that the nailers also offer a balanced and ergonomic design featuring reduced size and tool length, which should contribute to a better user experience.
> 
> They even go so far to say that the user will also experience a better balance, feel and overall performance than competitive tools on the market today.
> 
> In other words, Milwaukee is saying that their new M18 Fuel brushless cordless nailers are better than any other cordless nailers currently on the market.
> 
> Judging by the looks of their sizing, it’s hard to argue with any better balance and ergonomics claims Milwaukee is making.
> 
> To sum it up, the new nailers offer more power, no ramp-up time, better balance and feel? They also require lower maintenance compared to gas cartridge nailers.


Well, my pants just got tighter :laughing:


----------



## Youngin'

Californiadecks said:


> The new M18 FUEL Finish Nailers are the first cordless solutions on the market with the power to consistently seat nails sub-flush to hardwood surfaces with no ramp-up time and no gas cartridges.
> 
> Milwaukee says that the new nailers offer best-in-class power, and that the nailers also offer a balanced and ergonomic design featuring reduced size and tool length, which should contribute to a better user experience.
> 
> They even go so far to say that the user will also experience a better balance, feel and overall performance than competitive tools on the market today.
> 
> In other words, Milwaukee is saying that their new M18 Fuel brushless cordless nailers are better than any other cordless nailers currently on the market.
> 
> Judging by the looks of their sizing, it’s hard to argue with any better balance and ergonomics claims Milwaukee is making.
> 
> To sum it up, the new nailers offer more power, no ramp-up time, better balance and feel? They also require lower maintenance compared to gas cartridge nailers.


Daaaaaamn I gotta get me some of that!


----------



## Calidecks

They were smart to learn from the others first, before they launched.


----------



## EricBrancard

I can't find any info on it. Looks like it may be using similar technology as the Senco Fusion guns.


----------



## Calidecks

I think the launch of the Ridgid was a test run.


----------



## asevereid

And, once again... Hopefully we'll get the May release that's been rumored. 
I'm saving my nickels as we speak.


----------



## Calidecks

The trickling of info is not done by mistake. They know full well what they're doing.


----------



## Golden view

Californiadecks said:


> I'd be happy to see a framing nailer as well.


Me too! I do little enough framing that I really want a cordless (my Paslode doesn't count because I'm ready to smash it with a sledge hammer) but I don't want to add DeWalt batteries to my mix.


----------



## m1911

EricBrancard said:


> I can't find any info on it. Looks like it may be using similar technology as the Senco Fusion guns.


You think so?
I'm curious what makes 'em tick.
They may be like the airstrike nailers perhaps ??


----------



## m1911

I'm hoping they suck I don't want to add another brand of chargers and batteries to my tool collection... :laughing:


----------



## BrooklynBravest

tjbnwi said:


> This is what I use. Had some from the window kits, it works well.
> 
> Also works on the old Sys labels.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/3M-Insulator-Mounting-5-Inch-13-8-Yard/dp/B00002N8T6
> 
> Tom



How strong is that tape? 

I can spend $18 to replace the strips or $7 on a roll of tape


----------



## Spencer

Californiadecks said:


> They were smart to learn from the others first, before they launched.


It won't take much for them to be better than the 16 ga dewalt released. I hate the flywheel design.

If I didn't already have the senco fusions these might have been my first cordless milwaukee purchase.

I'm very interested to see how they perform and what the internal technology is.


----------



## tjbnwi

BrooklynBravest said:


> How strong is that tape?
> 
> I can spend $18 to replace the strips or $7 on a roll of tape


Spend both, you'll need the tape for next strip relocation. 

Strong enough. 

Tom


----------



## bcook1979

Looks like I will be spending more money in May. Good thing I haven't bought the DeWalt yet. Those nailers look awsome and I won't have to buy into another battery platform. Now if they will make a framing nailer too.

I saw online that they will be $399 for a kit with a 2.0 battery and $349 for a bare tool


----------



## madmax718

META said:


> At first I liked the depth adjustment style they had, but it just didn't hold up and broke. Could use more power, but that probably would mean more weight. I ended up just buying another Makita. I looked hard at the corded Milwaukee too, but didn't like the bulk for roof and truss tail work.


Milwaukee tilt lok? ya it is slightly bulkier. Their ovalish top is kinda odd, but I like the power a lot.


----------



## kixnbux

Got my new Vix bits today


----------



## BrooklynBravest

Dewalt track connectors and a second 59" track vs 102" track?

I read a lot of reviews that the 102" track is just a bit too short to start the entire saw off the work.

Obviously a pair of 59" tracks would be a nicer 118". But how straight are they when connected?


----------



## Leo G

kixnbux said:


> Got my new Vix bits today


Where from?


----------



## kixnbux

Leo G said:


> Where from?



From Amazon. Company was Prime Tools


----------



## Lanya LaPunta

BrooklynBravest said:


> Dewalt track connectors and a second 59" track vs 102" track?
> 
> I read a lot of reviews that the 102" track is just a bit too short to start the entire saw off the work.
> 
> Obviously a pair of 59" tracks would be a nicer 118". But how straight are they when connected?


I have both the cordless Yellow Crap 'n Decker (Dewalt), as well as the corded. BTW: I like 'em. Different plunge action than the Makita and Fesfool, but once you get used to it ... it's great.

On to your question about connecting tracks ... I have no problem with such. Although, just like anything, check it out. I use a 48" aluminum straight rule, squaring them up ... but ... I've had no problems with their alignment.


----------



## BrooklynBravest

Lanya LaPunta said:


> I have both the cordless Yellow Crap 'n Decker (Dewalt), as well as the corded. BTW: I like 'em. Different plunge action than the Makita and Fesfool, but once you get used to it ... it's great.
> 
> On to your question about connecting tracks ... I have no problem with such. Although, just like anything, check it out. I use a 48" aluminum straight rule, squaring them up ... but ... I've had no problems with their alignment.



Just to be clear you're advocating for te track connector? 

Storing a 102" track also becomes a pain.


----------



## Lanya LaPunta

BrooklynBravest said:


> Just to be clear you're advocating for te track connector?
> 
> Storing a 102" track also becomes a pain.


I'm neither advocating or standing against such. Rather, I use connectors and multiple tracks and it has worked very well for me.


----------



## Calidecks

BrooklynBravest said:


> How strong is that tape?
> 
> I can spend $18 to replace the strips or $7 on a roll of tape


What I can tell you is, the Makita tape sticks a lot better. I've used both. That's real important if it's ever in the sun on a hot day.


----------



## Spencer

BrooklynBravest said:


> Dewalt track connectors and a second 59" track vs 102" track?
> 
> I read a lot of reviews that the 102" track is just a bit too short to start the entire saw off the work.
> 
> Obviously a pair of 59" tracks would be a nicer 118". But how straight are they when connected?


I don't know anything about the dewalt tracks but I know I'm glad I have a long track. They're worth the extra money. I don't understand why they wouldn't have made it long enough to handle a full sheet. 

Some connector may be better than others. I have the festool connectors and the leave something to be desired. You have to make sure they are aligned correctly on each cut.


----------



## gbruzze1

Californiadecks said:


> The new M18 FUEL Finish Nailers are the first cordless solutions on the market with the power to consistently seat nails sub-flush to hardwood surfaces with no ramp-up time and no gas cartridges.
> 
> Milwaukee says that the new nailers offer best-in-class power, and that the nailers also offer a balanced and ergonomic design featuring reduced size and tool length, which should contribute to a better user experience.
> 
> They even go so far to say that the user will also experience a better balance, feel and overall performance than competitive tools on the market today.
> 
> In other words, Milwaukee is saying that their new M18 Fuel brushless cordless nailers are better than any other cordless nailers currently on the market.
> 
> Judging by the looks of their sizing, it’s hard to argue with any better balance and ergonomics claims Milwaukee is making.
> 
> To sum it up, the new nailers offer more power, no ramp-up time, better balance and feel? They also require lower maintenance compared to gas cartridge nailers.



That's exactly what senco said when they came out with the fusions. And those sucked


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

gbruzze1 said:


> That's exactly what senco said when they came out with the fusions. And those sucked
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not seeing the parallel


----------



## gbruzze1

Californiadecks said:


> I'm not seeing the parallel



Parallel is every new cordless finish nailer that comes out claims to pick up where all the other previous cordless finish nailers fell short. All claim to set into hardwoods, all claim not to jam, run all day on a battery, pick up your clothes from the dry cleaner, blah blah blah. 

Not saying the milwaukees are gonna be crap. Just saying, I've heard that song before. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer

gbruzze1 said:


> That's exactly what senco said when they came out with the fusions. And those sucked
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I don't mind the sencos. I use them almost everyday.


----------



## TimelessQuality

gbruzze1 said:


> Parallel is every new cordless finish nailer that comes out claims to pick up where all the other previous cordless finish nailers fell short. All claim to set into hardwoods, all claim not to jam, run all day on a battery, pick up your clothes from the dry cleaner, blah blah blah.
> 
> Not saying the milwaukees are gonna be crap. Just saying, I've heard that song before.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Was at tool store/Milwaukee service center yesterday and asked about the nail guns...

The guy was unaware, but his answer was 'God I hope not' .

He said their last attempt at nailguns was a service nightmare and they discontinued them...


I still want one though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m1911

Cordless is convenient, but they don't have the feel and drive power of air nailers.
Paslode cordless is as close to air nailer feel as it gets.


----------



## Inner10

overanalyze said:


> Why? What's wrong with them?


The tips are made of playdough. Klein makes a lot of great things screwdrivers are not one of them.


----------



## overanalyze

Inner10 said:


> The tips are made of playdough. Klein makes a lot of great things screwdrivers are not one of them.


Hmmm...well that stinks. They're mine now. I will see how they hold up.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

m1911 said:


> Any good?


Very nice. Got to see it an use it about 4 months ago.


----------



## EricBrancard

overanalyze said:


> Why? What's wrong with them?


They aren't Wera.


----------



## Inner10

EricBrancard said:


> They aren't Wera.


Wera drivers don't last either, better than Klein but not great.


----------



## Peter_C

EricBrancard said:


> They aren't Wera.


They aren't Snap-on!

My Klein tools kinda suck. Not happy with them.


----------



## EricBrancard

Inner10 said:


> Wera drivers don't last either, better than Klein but not great.


I haven't had any issues. I guess it depends on what you're doing. The handle alone is enough for me to not buy any other brand. Plus the tips hold screws very well.


----------



## EricBrancard

Peter_C said:


> They aren't Snap-on!
> 
> My Klein tools kinda suck. Not happy with them.


I'll take Wera drivers over Snap-On any day.


----------



## Peter_C

EricBrancard said:


> I'll take Wera drivers over Snap-On any day.


Why? Have you owned Snap-on?

Edit: BTW I am not dissing Wera it is good stuff, and I own my fair share. Snap-on though is my goto brand for hand tools. "Simply The Best" is their slogan.


----------



## EricBrancard

Peter_C said:


> Why? Have you owned Snap-on?


I've used them. They feel just like any other screwdriver. I haven't used any driver that has a handle as good as Wera.


----------



## Inner10

EricBrancard said:


> I haven't had any issues. I guess it depends on what you're doing. The handle alone is enough for me to not buy any other brand. Plus the tips hold screws very well.


They are good, just not Wiha good.


----------



## EricBrancard

I have a set of Maxxpros that came with some Knipex pliers. Insulated ones. They seem ok but, again, the handle is not as good.


----------



## Peter_C

Still the handle is not the important part, the blade is. Want to test a tip? Throw it on an impact driver and smack it with a hammer. No not an electric impact driver I mean an impact like the one below. I have had to warranty more tips than I can count. Many divorced brake rotors use a phillips head screw that rusts into place and an impact driver is the proper tool for removal. Snap-on has proven to me to have the longest life span, with the least stripped screws. They were the innovator of the ribbed tips, and have their hardening process perfected.











EricBrancard said:


> I've used them. They feel just like any other screwdriver. I haven't used any driver that has a handle as good as Wera.


That is a fair enough answer. 

Which handle from Snap-on did you use? They have gone thru a bunch of different renditions. Since I have all I need I do not have anything with the latest handles (Shown in upper image). Actually the soft grips to me are the best as I can crank on them. Plus they have the wrench attachment for those really stubborn screws before going to an impact. 









Oldest style handle on top. Black is a stupid color for hand tools. (Note: The top handle is actually a pry bar that has been used hard and never needed to be warrantied.)


----------



## m1911

EricBrancard said:


> I'll take Wera drivers over Snap-On any day.


Me too, and I have lots and lots of Snap-on tools.
I also prefer Hazet, Wiha, Stahlwille, to Snap-on


----------



## Peter_C

m1911 said:


> Me too, and I have lots and lots of Snap-on tools.
> I also prefer Hazet, Wiha, Stahlwille, to Snap-on


At least you own some for comparison. German specialty tools have a place for German cars, and I like German cars :thumbsup: A Porsche owner will know those names


----------



## EricBrancard

Peter_C said:


> Still the handle is not the important part, the blade is.


Yes, but the handle is the part that the user has to interface with. If a blade gets worn out, I'll just buy a new screwdriver. For what I do, it doesn't seem to be an issue. 




> Which handle from Snap-on did you use?


I've used the bottom two on your second picture. It's not that there's anything wrong with them, it's just that the Wera handle is really, really well designed.


Also, the Kraftform Kompact has proven to be very handy for me.


----------



## heavy_d

I got me a Sawsquatch! !


----------



## Inner10

EricBrancard said:


> I have a set of Maxxpros that came with some Knipex pliers. Insulated ones. They seem ok but, again, the handle is not as good.


Those are made by Witte, a German company. I currently use a mixture of Witte, Wiha and Wera. Wiha and Witte are my favorites.

The worst set I ever bought were the mini Kleins, they all snapped.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

I love the Wera handles, best grip ever on a screw driver.


----------



## overanalyze

Gosh...sure sucked the fun out of my purchase.  Since they only get used a few times a month I am not too concerned. I do like the grip on them. They are an upgrade from a really cheap set of Stanleys.


----------



## Inner10

overanalyze said:


> Gosh...sure sucked the fun out of my purchase.  Since they only get used a few times a month I am not too concerned. I do like the grip on them. They are an upgrade from a really cheap set of Stanleys.


Not really.

The shafts bend easy too...


----------



## overanalyze

Inner10 said:


> Not really.
> 
> The shafts bend easy too...


You're just one big wet blanket today!!


----------



## Framer87

This is my go to screwdriver...










Anything requiring 3 or more turns gets this...


----------



## kwunch

Californiadecks said:


> Using the fuel technology and judging by thier recent tools I have no reason to not believe they will be top notch for cordless. I may get one ahead of launch. Milwaukee will be displaying out front of my yard on the 22nd. My lumber rep is going to try to get me one. My lumberyard loves me.


May have a good dozen or so cottages to trim out this summer (knotty pine ceilings, wainscot, chair rails throughout etc), will know by July. Already setting my money aside for these things, if the reviews match what my brain imagines and I end up with at least 2 of these cottages on paper I'll be buying the 15, 16 and 18 gauges for sure.

Knowing that these are coming out has been the only thing keeping me from spreading over into the Dewalt line for a few things. Getting impatient.


----------



## Spencer

kwunch said:


> May have a good dozen or so cottages to trim out this summer (knotty pine ceilings, wainscot, chair rails throughout etc), will know by July. Already setting my money aside for these things, if the reviews match what my brain imagines and I end up with at least 2 of these cottages on paper I'll be buying the 15, 16 and 18 gauges for sure.
> 
> Knowing that these are coming out has been the only thing keeping me from spreading over into the Dewalt line for a few things. Getting impatient.


I'm all in on dewalt and lost patience in waiting for their guns to come out. I ended up buying senco fusions and also have the new 16 gauge. The senco fusions work fine. I figured I could always sell them later on but really needed the cordless. If you run out of time you could consider the fusions then selling them. The prices really aren't bad at all imo.


----------



## m1911

Peter_C said:


> At least you own some for comparison. German specialty tools have a place for German cars, and I like German cars :thumbsup: A Porsche owner will know those names


Some. I have more Snap-on tools than you can shake a stick at. Here's first two drawers... the rest will make you cry. I'm not bragging... just sayin' how stupid I was for spending my kids college tuition on hand tools... LOL


----------



## heavy_d

This is riding shotgun this afternoon.


----------



## madmax718

m1911 said:


> Some. I have more Snap-on tools than you can shake a stick at. Here's first two drawers... the rest will make you cry. I'm not bragging... just sayin' how stupid I was for spending my kids college tuition on hand tools... LOL


That all depends, you actually might get a better return on investment. I know way too many college kids who have no jobs.


----------



## Peter_C

m1911 said:


> Some. I have more Snap-on tools than you can shake a stick at. Here's first two drawers... the rest will make you cry. I'm not bragging... just sayin' how stupid I was for spending my kids college tuition on hand tools... LOL


That is the size of my first tool box, within a year I traded it in for one triple that size and eventually wound up with three bottom boxes plus a couple top boxes. Tools are stacked on top of tools in the drawers, to the point I have to carefully close the drawers, and I have bins and boxes storing more automotive tools, along with a lot of freestanding shop equipment. I could use another tool box, but floor space is an issue. My tools have made me a lot of money, and I have zero regrets for buying them. Plus with them I can fix most anything so I "almost" never need to pay for repairs (Don't own an alignment rack, tire machines, nor proprietary software for coding). Wound up spending all day Tuesday working on mom's car doing about $1,500 worth of work, all for free! She is Mamma after all 

Back on track of tool buying...

In trying to organize my construction tools I did just buy the top and bottom Ridgid boxes (Had already purchased the middle box). Trying to figure out what to put in the two new ones. The stone grinder, and my awesome garbage bag smock, are probably going to stay in the top one. Just need to keep collecting more every time I go to Home Depot.


----------



## m1911

Peter_C said:


> That is the size of my first tool box, within a year I traded it in for one triple that size and eventually wound up with three bottom boxes plus a couple top boxes. Tools are stacked on top of tools in the drawers, to the point I have to carefully close the drawers, and I have bins and boxes storing more automotive tools, along with a lot of freestanding shop equipment. I could use another tool box, but floor space is an issue. My tools have made me a lot of money, and I have zero regrets for buying them. Plus with them I can fix most anything so I "almost" never need to pay for repairs (Don't own an alignment rack, tire machines, nor proprietary software for coding). Wound up spending all day Tuesday working on mom's car doing about $1,500 worth of work, all for free! She is Mamma after all
> 
> Back on track of tool buying...
> 
> In trying to organize my construction tools I did just buy the top and bottom Ridgid boxes (Had already purchased the middle box). Trying to figure out what to put in the two new ones. The stone grinder, and my awesome garbage bag smock, are probably going to stay in the top one. Just need to keep collecting more every time I go to Home Depot.


That's just one roll cab... I got more...LOL
I'm sick that way. My Snap-on 3-bay box I had to move with a flat bed tow truck, and it's hard to find a tow truck driver that knows how to secure a box and is insured for it...


----------



## Peter_C

m1911 said:


> That's just one roll cab... I got more...LOL
> I'm sick that way. My Snap-on 3-bay box I had to move with a flat bed tow truck, and it's hard to find a tow truck driver that knows how to secure a box and is insured for it...


kneeling trailers work great! Until you get into the biggest boxes, than yeah a roll back tow truck is in order. Roll backs are the safest way to unload them out of semi trailers. 

So you used to be an auto tech? I spent 23 years working in the automotive industry in one form or another. Kinda burned out on it, other than diagnostics which is challenging, and sales (Not selling cars) which is a game. Doing brake jobs, water pumps, etc. got old.


----------



## m1911

Peter_C said:


> kneeling trailers work great! Until you get into the biggest boxes, than yeah a roll back tow truck is in order. Roll backs are the safest way to unload them out of semi trailers.
> 
> So you used to be an auto tech? I spent 23 years working in the automotive industry in one form or another. Kinda burned out on it, other than diagnostics which is challenging, and sales (Not selling cars) which is a game. Doing brake jobs, water pumps, etc. got old.


Got tired of crook mechanics giving all of us a bad rep., and BS dealership politics, warranty pay, etc...


----------



## Spencer

A couple new goodies came today.


----------



## Leo G

What's the belt size on that sander? 6x108 or 6x89?

Is there a miter slot in that table, gawd I hope so. I couldn't live without mine.


----------



## kixnbux

Slow day. This is all I got lol


----------



## Spencer

Leo G said:


> What's the belt size on that sander? 6x108 or 6x89?
> 
> Is there a miter slot in that table, gawd I hope so. I couldn't live without mine.



I believe it's 89". Yeah it's got the miter slot. 

What all do you use yours for? I've never had one before. I'm going to have to reprogram my brain to keep is as an option for tasks. 

I'll be curious to see how the DC is in it.


----------



## Leo G

Mine is 108. I make doors so sizing them is great with the sander. Shortening screws, taking a smidge off a board, hitting the edge of a band molding or a faceframe part


----------



## Leo G

Buy belts from here.

Ballewsaw.com

http://ballewsaw.com/catalog-pdf/ABRASIVES.pdf


----------



## EricBrancard

m1911 said:


> Some. I have more Snap-on tools than you can shake a stick at. Here's first two drawers... the rest will make you cry. I'm not bragging... just sayin' how stupid I was for spending my kids college tuition on hand tools... LOL


What did that emblem come off of, 911 or 944?


----------



## Spencer

I don't have DC yet but I couldn't resist making a little sawdust.


----------



## Spencer

Framer87 said:


> I always thought you're supposed to use spiral pipe for dust collection, it's one of the reasons all my tools get manually hooked up with flex hose, spiral pipe is $$. So it's fine to use regular HVAC ducting?



The stuff I'm using is 24 gauge. Compared to the standard 30 gauge it's a whole different animal.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Framer87 said:


> I always thought you're supposed to use spiral pipe for dust collection, it's one of the reasons all my tools get manually hooked up with flex hose, spiral pipe is $$. So it's fine to use regular HVAC ducting?


The snap lock stuff with the ring clamps that hold it together is smooth pipe, seen whole giant factories done in it. 

Honestly, it's probably better then the spiral pipe. Although the snap lock stuff is expensive.


----------



## Leo G

Spencer said:


> The stuff I'm using is 24 gauge. Compared to the standard 30 gauge it's a whole different animal.


Not sure if I have 24 or 26ga. But either way, it'll never get crushed by my system. Pretty sure it's 26ga. Says good for systems 5HP and under.


----------



## Spencer

Leo G said:


> Not sure if I have 24 or 26ga. But either way, it'll never get crushed by my system. Pretty sure it's 26ga. Says good for systems 5HP and under.



I need to call Oneida and ask what the requirement is for constant air. At my last job we had two ports that did not have blast gates to ensure there was always enough air not to collapse the pipe. I know I want my TS always open. I'm guessing I'll need another always open besides that.


----------



## Framer87

Guess I better hang some pipe...


----------



## Leo G

Mine is only 2 1/2HP 1440CFM. I don't worry about it to much. I'll keep to gates open at time. Sometimes three but it does affect the airflow to the machines.

I have gates on all the machines, I wouldn't want it any other way. You could always leave the gate on the TS open. Just have one there.


----------



## Leo G

Framer87 said:


> Guess I better hang some pipe...


Finally, a shop as messy as mine.:whistling


----------



## Framer87

Leo G said:


> Finally, a shop as messy as mine.:whistling


I knew that was coming... Been swamped on site, on our house, and building 3 flights of stairs a week in the shop causes something to slack. That's my excuse...


----------



## Leo G

Actually, yours is much cleaner then mine is currently. On the last throws of a kitchen. No time for clean up.


----------



## Framer87

Leo G said:


> Actually, yours is much cleaner then mine is currently. On the last throws of a kitchen. No time for clean up.


It's only 2 years old and has never yet been properly set up, someday we'll have to finish the dc, overhead crane, tool benches, plywood and wood racks, and tool racks. Also have a separate room that could be used as finishing room.


----------



## Leo G

Most of the mess is the drop on the side of the table saw. Dust on the floor comes from mostly the router or the track saw. I rarely use the vacuum on the track saw in the shop. To much time to set it up for a couple cuts. In a HO house, every time.


----------



## Spencer

Progress...


----------



## Leo G

Nice low ceiling. One of the things I wish I had.


----------



## GregB

Californiadecks said:


> 229 with fein systainer. The 350


Well I was at the Pasadena Store today and they were $299. Guess the $229 was only "your" store. Hope they have some left next time I drive past.


----------



## Calidecks

GregB said:


> Well I was at the Pasadena Store today and they were $299. Guess the $229 was only "your" store. Hope they have some left next time I drive past.


That was a screaming good deal. That Pasadena Store is new, is it nice?


----------



## m1911

GregB said:


> Well I was at the Pasadena Store today and they were $299. Guess the $229 was only "your" store. Hope they have some left next time I drive past.


Just tell 'em Mike the kook sent you...:laughing:


----------



## Calidecks

m1911 said:


> Just tell 'em Mike the kook sent you...:laughing:


That's Mr. Mike the kook, to you!


----------



## Peter_C

Fedex delivered a new smooth head for my Stiletto Mini 14 today. Decided I didn't want the waffle head, but since I got the hammer so cheap I am still ahead. 

Also had to grab some dry, but green, wood (Raining almost non stop here in Cali) from Home Depot today, so I picked up another small Ridgid tool box. The collection slowly grows.


----------



## GregB

Californiadecks said:


> That was a screaming good deal. That Pasadena Store is new, is it nice?


It is very nice. Drive thru, inside lumber yard. Drive your truck in and pull it up to the lumber that you want INSIDE out of the sun. Large, but not near the size of Anaheim. A lot nicer than Corona store.
They probably had 30 of the Fein 350 sets in the Systainer but they were $299 and not flexible. They did acknowledge that each store sets their own prices but $70 more is silly.


----------



## Calidecks

GregB said:


> It is very nice. Drive thru, inside lumber yard. Drive your truck in and pull it up to the lumber that you want INSIDE out of the sun. Large, but not near the size of Anaheim. A lot nicer than Corona store.
> They probably had 30 of the Fein 350 sets in the Systainer but they were $299 and not flexible. They did acknowledge that each store sets their own prices but $70 more is silly.


The Anaheim store now has a new customer lumber area. Here it is being built. It's all finished now.


----------



## Youngin'

The supposedly new and improved Milwaukee shockwave bits are in my area now for $12. Gonna try one out and see if they round off as fast as the old kind.


----------



## Calidecks

Youngin' said:


> The supposedly new and improved Milwaukee shockwave bits are in my area now for $12. Gonna try one out and see if they round off as fast as the old kind.


I never like the Shockwave. I use dewalt regular bits. They seem to do a pretty good job if they don't break.


----------



## Youngin'

Californiadecks said:


> I never like the Shockwave. I use dewalt regular bits. They seem to do a pretty good job if they don't break.


I'll check those out if the Milwaukee bits don't work. It's tough finding an all-round that stays intact.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

I bought a Milwaukee hole saw set, the larger assortment one. I only bought it because I couldn't find a deal on a set of knockouts. 

They wallow around a bit and make a slightly over sized hole and I got the bit stuck in one of the smaller saws.


----------



## GregB

Regarding Impact Driver Bits:

Wiha Terminator. You will never go back at least on heavy stuff. We use T-30 on heavy construction stuff and they just keep going, and going....

Milwaukee Shockwave seems to be acceptable.

Dewalt clearly has multiple suppliers - some are fine, others are junk.


----------



## Youngin'

Another thing I'm looking at is chalk lines. What Tajima model is most recommended? I see they have a few different kinds. I've spent more money on junk chalk lines than a Tajima could ever cost so I'd like to break the cycle.


----------



## Calidecks

Youngin' said:


> Another thing I'm looking at is chalk lines. What Tajima model is most recommended? I see they have a few different kinds. I've spent more money on junk chalk lines than a Tajima could ever cost so I'd like to break the cycle.


I use the red one. I think they are identified by the color. Love the stretchy line it has. 

http://www.tajimatool.com/products/inkchalk/chalk_rite/view.php?page=all


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Youngin' said:


> He's had it rough financially lately. His last job relied on the oilfield which fell flat last year. It's a lot to buy after being without a job for a few months so I figure it's the least I could do.
> 
> He has better channel locks than I do now. :laughing:


You just needed an excuse to buy tools


----------



## Leo G

A&E Exteriors said:


> You just needed an excuse to buy tools


No.

Not really.:whistling


----------



## Youngin'

Californiadecks said:


> I use the red one. I think they are identified by the color. Love the stretchy line it has.
> 
> http://www.tajimatool.com/products/inkchalk/chalk_rite/view.php?page=all


I'll order a couple from my supplier, thanks. 


A&E Exteriors said:


> You just needed an excuse to buy tools


Nah. I ran out of excuses years ago.


----------



## Defenestrate

Youngin' said:


> The supposedly new and improved Milwaukee shockwave bits are in my area now for $12. Gonna try one out and see if they round off as fast as the old kind.


Had the new ones for just a few days... so far so good, but time will tell. I loved the old round shaft ones for door work because they wouldn't mess up the doorknob, but I agree they didn't last too well.


----------



## BrooklynBravest

What size tracks do you guys carry for your track saws?

I have two 59" one's for the Dewalt now with the track connector but I was thinking of buying a third and cutting the oldest one down a bit.


----------



## Calidecks

I have a 30", 42", and two 62". I like the variable sizes to fit between railing posts.


----------



## Spencer

BrooklynBravest said:


> What size tracks do you guys carry for your track saws?
> 
> I have two 59" one's for the Dewalt now with the track connector but I was thinking of buying a third and cutting the oldest one down a bit.


One of each size to cut ply in each direction the 4' and 8' way. I'd get a long track.


----------



## StrongTower

BrooklynBravest said:


> What size tracks do you guys carry for your track saws?
> 
> 
> 
> I have two 59" one's for the Dewalt now with the track connector but I was thinking of buying a third and cutting the oldest one down a bit.



I've got a 42, 59, 75, 20, & 32. 

The 20 & 32 used to be a 59. 


Service Exceeding Expectation


----------



## BrooklynBravest

StrongTower said:


> I've got a 42, 59, 75, 20, & 32.
> 
> The 20 & 32 used to be a 59.
> 
> 
> Service Exceeding Expectation



That's what I was thinking of doing.

Is the 20" too short though? I figure at some point it gets too short to have the saw sit on it comfortably before being over the material.


----------



## StrongTower

BrooklynBravest said:


> That's what I was thinking of doing.
> 
> 
> 
> Is the 20" too short though? I figure at some point it gets too short to have the saw sit on it comfortably before being over the material.



The 20 is reserved for floor vents. Also used for mitering skirt board. It maybe closer to 24. I cut my first 59 when I didn't support a waste side and it kicked back and came up over the track. It was a stupid cut. I use the 32, 42, and 75 a lot, from doors to sheet goods. I couldn't bear throwing a 2ft piece of track away. 


Service Exceeding Expectation


----------



## BeachCarpenter

55 and 118.. But I would like a shorter one soon in the 32 range


----------



## BBuild

I carry 3 55" rails and a 32". Two of the 55's get connected for ripping sheets and one for crosscutting. The 32" is nice for smaller cuts.


----------



## brhokel606

3 - 55" rails here with the Betterly connector, easier to store and transport I think.


----------



## SamM

So, until about 5 minutes ago I didn't know that stabila made both magnetic and non magnetic jamber sets. Damn it.

Oh well. I've never really used the magnets much on my previous levels so I think I'll be ok.

And mine came packed safely in a box unlike the ones superseal bought off Amazon. So there's a plus.


----------



## brhokel606

SamM said:


> So, until about 5 minutes ago I didn't know that stabila made both magnetic and non magnetic jamber sets. Damn it.
> 
> Oh well. I've never really used the magnets much on my previous levels so I think I'll be ok.
> 
> And mine came packed safely in a box unlike the ones superseal bought off Amazon. So there's a plus.


Mine are non-magnetic, the magnetic seem to pick up to much debris for my liking, you always seem to have to brush the level before use otherwise the debris can keep the level to high off the piece to be checked. I had another brand that was magnetic and didn't like it. You will be happy with Stabila, I love mine!!! Especially the 48" and 24" digital, those 2 Rock!


----------



## Leo G

Not much of a tool, but it's all I got for now. A new backdraft damper for the sprayroom fan. The fiberglass one I bought originally is starting to break down. Old age, lots of use. Got some 6x108" belts for my edge sander too. Again, not tools...:sad:

Probably put it in tomorrow if the weather is good. Have to modify my setup a little bit to make it fit.


----------



## Peter_C

Grabbed some of the 3M adhesive recommend earlier in this thread for reinstalling the cutting edge on track saw rails. Thanks for the recommendation and link :thumbsup:

Still trying to get my Occi Stronghold Suspendavest setup to my liking. Wound up returning a couple of smaller pockets, and bought this new bag. Gonna grind off the one rivet, then cut the stitching holding the outer pocket and remove it, possibly moving it to the other side. I already took my sewing machine to it to stitch the divider tighter. Trying to make it slim for working inside and in tight places. I don't want or need to carry a lot of stuff. After putting my Oxylight framers bag on the left side I also realized I wanted the bag higher up. Perfect it is not, but I think I can grow to like it. I doubt I will have to pick up 100 screws as often anymore :laughing:


----------



## Spencer

Leo G said:


> Not much of a tool, but it's all I got for now. A new backdraft damper for the sprayroom fan. The fiberglass one I bought originally is starting to break down. Old age, lots of use. Got some 6x108" belts for my edge sander too. Again, not tools...:sad:
> 
> Probably put it in tomorrow if the weather is good. Have to modify my setup a little bit to make it fit.


Does it manually open or is it electric?


----------



## Inner10

Agility said:


> It would be great if Festool told us what tools they had in mind when they designed it. Maybe some variety of hand tools we don't often use over here?


Here ya go:


----------



## Jswills76

Inner10 said:


> Here ya go:


Yea I have one of them sitting somewhere in my shop.


----------



## Leo G

Spencer said:


> Does it manually open or is it electric?


 Opens when the fan starts throwing 17,000CFM of air through it.


----------



## Unger.const

MarcoPollo said:


> Hey guys. I got a good deal off Kijiji (don't know if you guys have that down south but essentially Craigslist) on a Sys 4 with the wooden insert so I bought it without much thought.
> 
> Went home last night to start packing it with tools and noticed that hey! It doesn't fit anything really well.
> 
> Does anyone have one they don't mind sharing their setup with? I'm hoping I can make it worth but am left scratching my head lol.


I got one and for the most part like it. Especially all the screwdriver handles pointing up. Easy to grab and identify. I plan on modifying mine but tore my bicep tendon so I'm out a good arm for some months.

I did notice that it seems to be locked together by a couple of dowels. I'm guessing pull the dowels and it can slide apart. Use them as a template to make some blank and then cut in your everyday tools in slots or holes.


----------



## BrooklynBravest

So I have a few more questions/concerns with the DeWalt TrackSaw I picked up.

It came with a 59" track which I replaced the edges on because they were falling off.

I also purchased a new 59" track and connector.

My concern is how I cut in tbe new edges. I did them separately which I realized was dumb when I could have connected them to get the best cut. But because I did them independently, at the start and end of each track the saw has to ride off the track. The cut seems to have come out very close but is it a concern if it doesn't look dead in line at the start and finish? I assume I should be using the middle of the track and center it on the cut anyway to avoid ever being off the track when starting or finishing a real cut?

My second concern is the saw has maybe 1/64-1/32 of an inch tilt on the track instead of sitting dead flat. So it's able to rock very slightly. Question is which way do I rock it and hold it making a cut... And how will this affect my cuts and can I cure it or is the track defective/cupped?


----------



## tjbnwi

Join the tracks, make sure the tracks are joined straight and well supported, set the depth to around 15mm. Start about 5" in from the approach end of the track, make the cut stopping about 5" short of exit. Swap the exit track to become the entry track, align, support, finish cutting the strip. 

I believe the DeWalt track has 2 sides that have anti-splinter strips, unless you replaced both, don't mix up the sides. 

I don't own nor have I ever used a DeWalt track saw, have no knowledge what is causing the saw to rock, I do not think it should rock.

Tom


----------



## Agility

Inner10 said:


> Here ya go:



Bingo.

That hammer seems a little out of place.


----------



## Spencer

BrooklynBravest said:


> So I have a few more questions/concerns with the DeWalt TrackSaw I picked up.
> 
> It came with a 59" track which I replaced the edges on because they were falling off.
> 
> I also purchased a new 59" track and connector.
> 
> My concern is how I cut in tbe new edges. I did them separately which I realized was dumb when I could have connected them to get the best cut. But because I did them independently, at the start and end of each track the saw has to ride off the track. The cut seems to have come out very close but is it a concern if it doesn't look dead in line at the start and finish? I assume I should be using the middle of the track and center it on the cut anyway to avoid ever being off the track when starting or finishing a real cut?
> 
> My second concern is the saw has maybe 1/64-1/32 of an inch tilt on the track instead of sitting dead flat. So it's able to rock very slightly. Question is which way do I rock it and hold it making a cut... And how will this affect my cuts and can I cure it or is the track defective/cupped?


Festool TS will do the same thing with the splinter guards. Nature of the beast. If you ever start the saw without both roller guides engaged it will cut a little further into the splinter strip. Its just something to be aware of. When i measure and mark I usually try and mark further in so its not affected by any inconsistency from the strip being on the edge of the track.

All that being said, yes when you're cutting in a new strip, use two tracks.


----------



## BrooklynBravest

Spencer said:


> Festool TS will do the same thing with the splinter guards. Nature of the beast. If you ever start the saw without both roller guides engaged it will cut a little further into the splinter strip. Its just something to be aware of. When i measure and mark I usually try and mark further in so its not affected by any inconsistency from the strip being on the edge of the track.
> 
> All that being said, yes when you're cutting in a new strip, use two tracks.



Of course I cut all 4 sides.

O well. Next time.


----------



## BeachCarpenter

I hope this performs like the red ones..this is the only one I could find for the track saw..have a bunch of tapered columns to do tomorrow.


----------



## Boone32

BeachCarpenter said:


> I hope this performs like the red ones..this is the only one I could find for the track saw..have a bunch of tapered columns to do tomorrow.


I've used a few of those blades. They worked great for me cutting cement board siding and 3/4" cement board trim.


----------



## overanalyze

That is a good fiber cement blade. I tried another brand and few teeth it had all came off very quickly. Returned it for the CMT and it has held up fine.


----------



## BeachCarpenter

I have had good results with the Frueds but they don't make one for the 20mm track saw arbors.. This was the only one I could find... And they know they have the only one by the way it's priced..I think its the 2nd most expensive blade I have ever purchased so I'm glad to hear good reviews!!


----------



## Lettusbee

I've been told that letting those FC blades hit wood, as in when using a 2x12 for sacrificial cut table, that it will ruin the blade teeth immediately. Anyone else with that experience?


----------



## tjbnwi

The CMT blade works extremely well. I've cut plaster, fiber cement, Durock, Haride board....

Cutting a plaster ceiling with wood lath, had no issues with the wood affecting the teeth.

I wont use any Frued blades or bits.

Tom


----------



## TimelessQuality

Damn you with your antigravity tracks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

I've cut plaster and wood lath at the same time with it as well, no issues.

Using the TS55 with the CMT blade to cut plaster is so much better than using a grinder and vac.


----------



## Boone32

Lettusbee said:


> I've been told that letting those FC blades hit wood, as in when using a 2x12 for sacrificial cut table, that it will ruin the blade teeth immediately. Anyone else with that experience?


I've run mine into wood plenty of time accidentally. No issues. I wouldn't doing it regularly though.


----------



## Spencer

These came today. Woodpecker one time tool clamping cauls. 10 of each.


----------



## BrooklynBravest

Spencer said:


> These came today. Woodpecker one time tool clamping cauls. 10 of each.


If I had your money I'd burn mine.  I see you made good progress on your shop setup.




Not happy with DeWalt. The older track that came with my used tracksaw doesn't rock at all when the saw is on it. 

Put the saw on brand new out of the box track and it rocks a lot. 

Of course theyre closed for the weekend guess I am going to call monday.


----------



## Spencer

BrooklynBravest said:


> If I had your money I'd burn mine.  I see you made good progress on your shop setup.



I'm out. I've got to get focused on making money again. It's a vicious cycle. 

Shop is coming along good. I'm loving the dust collection. Had a bunch of ripping to do this morning. Turned on the DC. Ripped. No mess. Wonderful.


----------



## StrongTower

Will be trying my hand at template making tomorrow. Thanks again for the heads up Justin. 











Service Exceeding Expectation


----------



## Spencer

StrongTower said:


> Will be trying my hand at template making tomorrow. Thanks again for the heads up Justin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Service Exceeding Expectation


Oh heck yes. :thumbup: 

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Golden view

My smaller rubi has been breaking tiles and a customer at the store recommended this so I grabbed it. I think I paid for it the first day vs making all my cuts on the wet saw.


----------



## Youngin'

None of the Milwaukee repair centres near me are open during the weekend and only during work hours which sucks because they're on the other side of the city. Can't make a warranty claim at all.


----------



## EricBrancard

Youngin' said:


> None of the Milwaukee repair centres near me are open during the weekend and only during work hours which sucks because they're on the other side of the city. Can't make a warranty claim at all.


You have someone who can do it for you during the week?


----------



## Youngin'

EricBrancard said:


> You have someone who can do it for you during the week?


Not on that side of the city unfortunately. I'm going to call during the week and see if can mail to them. It's just a M12 4.0 battery.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Is the Woodpeckers track square of any value (more specifically $99 of value)? It keeps calling my name... like Oreos do when they’re in the house.


----------



## tjbnwi

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Is the Woodpeckers track square of any value (more specifically $99 of value)? It keeps calling my name... like Oreos do when they’re in the house.


If my opinion matters---no. The fact that the rail needs to be squared/resquared every time the rail is removed is one of the biggest short comings. Another thing, with a 55" rail you'll be off the front saw gib before the saw exits the cut.

You're better off with the large Woodpecker "framing" square to set the rail.

Love the Oreos though...

Tom


----------



## Agility

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Is the Woodpeckers track square of any value (more specifically $99 of value)? It keeps calling my name... like Oreos do when they’re in the house.



I ordered one. I plan on leaving it permanently attached to a short track in the shop.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

tjbnwi said:


> If my opinion matters---no. The fact that the rail needs to be squared/resquared every time the rail is removed is one of the biggest short comings. Another thing, with a 55" rail you'll be off the front saw gib before the saw exits the cut.
> 
> You're better off with the large Woodpecker "framing" square to set the rail.
> 
> Love the Oreos though...
> 
> Tom


Why would I take the advice of a hack?


----------



## tjbnwi

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Why would I take the advice of a hack?


Birds of a feather...:whistling

Tom


----------



## Leo G

tjbnwi said:


> If my opinion matters---no. The fact that the rail needs to be squared/resquared every time the rail is removed is one of the biggest short comings. Another thing, with a 55" rail you'll be off the front saw gib before the saw exits the cut.
> 
> You're better off with the large Woodpecker "framing" square to set the rail.
> 
> Love the Oreos though...
> 
> Tom


Or build your own.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

A must have.


----------



## Deckhead

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Is the Woodpeckers track square of any value (more specifically $99 of value)? It keeps calling my name... like Oreos do when they’re in the house.


I was playing around with it yesterday at a woodworking show. The squaring seemed like it would suck at first but was stupidly easy and I usually always have a framing square if I have a track out, no matter what it is I'm doing. I went ahead and ordered one because I'm kicking myself in the ass for not ordering the parallel guides.

Worst thing that will happen is it will get parked on a 65" (its what happens when someone uses my tools, was a 75) track in the shop. Well made like everything else they make.


----------



## madmax718

Bought some drywall stilts. Watch me crash on my ass


----------



## Agility

Not a tool but I'll keep it in the shop when the shop is done. 










It even arrived with wood shavings in the packaging, pretty cool.


----------



## charimon

So first time I had a chance to use my new Spider Box, 6/4 50' cord 
Was able to run 2 ea S26's (19.5 amp 120v, a Milwaukee Demo hammer and An Edco TG 10 Turbo (5hp continuous duty Baldor) with out popping circuits... Had to tap the breaker box, (gas dryer and range, the Ovens are built in.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

charimon said:


> So first time I had a chance to use my new Spider Box, 6/4 50' cord
> Was able to run 2 ea S26's (19.5 amp 120v, a Milwaukee Demo hammer and An Edco TG 10 Turbo (5hp continuous duty Baldor) with out popping circuits... Had to tap the breaker box, (gas dryer and range, the Ovens are built in.


Mr Charimon..this make you a smooth operator. ....:thumbsup:


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

Mr Charimon. How much hassle does that take out your life????


----------



## charimon

When Grinding It will make a huge difference.

Trying to find 4-6 separate 120 circuits that can each handle 15+ amps, in addition to 13 amp 220 is very difficult.... The thing that pushed me over the edge, I was on a projuct two weeks ago where the breakers running the Vacuums were teh ones that kept popping (15 amp circuits)


I can also see the advantage to using one of these If you do inside work on New construction.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

It's a great value add. Few year's ago in between building houses I took some time lil sabbatical if you would. Got a call from a guy who new a guy yadayada. Any way it turned out I was offered a job building movie sets for Hollywood. We had those spider's everywhere. Never had power issue's. It was the most fun anyone could have building especially with the West coast crew they set me up with.


----------



## Justin Huisenga

I finally got around to building a couple of the cabinet jacks from the old This is Carpentry article. I normally gang and hang uppers with a lift but you always need to have a couple ways to do a job. In use they are pretty nice. 

All I bought was a piece of black pipe and and a couple Jorgenson f-style pipe fixtures so maybe this thread isn't the best place to post them.


----------



## Builders Inc.

Bought $500 worth of random crap from the big orange box store. But here's my pride and joy. Stuffs coming in today, tomorrow and my bed cover and ladder rack for my new F150 will be here by the end of the week. Looks like I know what I'll be doing for Easter. Truck stuff assembly and organization and going to the church house for a little work out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## overanalyze

Justin Huisenga said:


> I finally got around to building a couple of the cabinet jacks from the old This is Carpentry article. I normally gang and hang uppers with a lift but you always need to have a couple ways to do a job. In use they are pretty nice.
> 
> All I bought was a piece of black pipe and and a couple Jorgenson f-style pipe fixtures so maybe this thread isn't the best place to post them.


Those are on my list too. Might be this weekend. I have some uppers to set on Monday solo.


----------



## Justin Huisenga

overanalyze said:


> Those are on my list too. Might be this weekend. I have some uppers to set on Monday solo.


They work pretty well. Very easy to adjust and tweak. Definitely worth the time to make. The big downside is you still have to lift the boxes onto them, but for most boxes that's not too bad.

Given the choice I hang uppers first with my lift. $100 worth of random hardware, casters, scrap wood and ply. I don't notice a real difference between the homemade and the commercially manufactured ones I've used. The one pictured is version 1.0. I have some more ideas to incorporate into 2.0. Gang a bunch of boxes on the floor, pivot onto the lift, and crank them up.


----------



## overanalyze

I usually install with a helper and install the uppers first. Last few renos we installed the base cabs first to get the stone templated. In my area it's 2 weeks from template to install. Then I cover all the bases with furniture blankets/drop cloths keep the project moving forward. This means I will set the uppers later and maybe solo.


----------



## tjbnwi

The last couple of jobs we've (Justin and I) worked on the contractor has us wrap the installed lower casework in 1/2" foam. 

Tom


----------



## overanalyze

I get it. A lot of guys just aren't careful. That foam is cheap insurance.


----------



## Framer87

Justin Huisenga said:


> I finally got around to building a couple of the cabinet jacks from the old This is Carpentry article. I normally gang and hang uppers with a lift but you always need to have a couple ways to do a job. In use they are pretty nice.
> 
> All I bought was a piece of black pipe and and a couple Jorgenson f-style pipe fixtures so maybe this thread isn't the best place to post them.


Looks like yours and my shop is not the messiest after all, Leo...


----------



## Leo G

I'll still give youse guyz a run for the money.










But I'm in the final throws of a large kitchen. I haven't cleaned up for about 2 weeks.

Kitchen from the mezzanine


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

Nothing new except for few cords. Just a lil shop / truck organization


----------



## Inner10

charimon said:


> So first time I had a chance to use my new Spider Box, 6/4 50' cord
> Was able to run 2 ea S26's (19.5 amp 120v, a Milwaukee Demo hammer and An Edco TG 10 Turbo (5hp continuous duty Baldor) with out popping circuits... Had to tap the breaker box, (gas dryer and range, the Ovens are built in.


Last week I was working on a job at Lazboy and the surface prep crew has an HTC950 and an HTC80 dust extractor. It was the quietest concrete grinder I've ever seen. The big ass diesel generator they used to run it made more noise than the vac and grinder.


----------



## GregB

CITY DECKS INC said:


> Nothing new except for few cords. Just a lil shop / truck organization


And here I thought I was the only person on the planet that owned two Makita SP6000 Tracksaws. Incredible tool for the money......


----------



## iseebird

New toy! Thought I'd share...











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heavy_d

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> My rubbers are wore out but I still keep using them:blink:


Punchline from a very bad ****?


----------



## brhokel606

EricBrancard said:


> I got my first Sortainer for Christmas. I didn't even ask for one and I didn't really want one, but then I found I could sort all my trim gun nails very nicely with it. As far as all other fasteners, I have 10 or more of those clear top DeWalt organizers as well. And I really like them. I have no plans for phasing them out.


I am anxiously awaiting the new Systainers with drawers! I looked at getting a few shipped over but what a PITA! I was told Festool will have then here around fall. I'll be all over them!


----------



## Tylerwalker32

I've had a rough spending spree I also bought a new midi vac


----------



## Tylerwalker32

I also have been looking at the Sasquatch saw.


----------



## Builders Inc.

Leo G said:


> Ya, piles I say.....



That sure as hell ain't saw dust piles? That's dirt! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Nooooo.... that's ground up trees. It sits around for a year to ferment and then gets tub ground one final time and it gets sold as mulch.

It's just not my saw dust. Well, about 500-600 gallons are. There's like 400 cu yards there.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Tylerwalker32 said:


> I also have been looking at the Sasquatch saw.


It's a good one:thumbsup: Been using mine a lot lately.


----------



## jlhaslip

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> It's a good one:thumbsup: Been using mine a lot lately.


Is that a 10 inch?
What is the max depth of cut?


----------



## brhokel606

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> It's a good one:thumbsup: Been using mine a lot lately.


You always have just the worst fricken views on the job site!


----------



## Builders Inc.

I've got an old Milwaukee 10" that will cut through a 3.5" 4x6 no problem. I see all the craze for the new skil saw 10" and want to go buy one but I've got a 10" already. It's a mean saw. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tylerwalker32

Builders Inc. said:


> I've got an old Milwaukee 10" that will cut through a 3.5" 4x6 no problem. I see all the craze for the new skil saw 10" and want to go buy one but I've got a 10" already. It's a mean saw.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I just need a 10" saw. I almost bought a Milwaukee a couple years ago for 80 bucks, I kick myself for not getting it.


----------



## heavy_d

Tylerwalker32 said:


> I just need a 10" saw. I almost bought a Milwaukee a couple years ago for 80 bucks, I kick myself for not getting it.


I just got a Sawsquatch. It was on sale and I instantly thought of all the instances I could use it in. Notching posts to accept a beam, cutting off ends of beams, looking bada$$ with my big saw, etc.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

jlhaslip said:


> Is that a 10 inch?
> What is the max depth of cut?


I think it's a 10¼" worm drive.



Builders Inc. said:


> I've got an old Milwaukee 10" that will cut through a 3.5" 4x6 no problem. I see all the craze for the new skil saw 10" and want to go buy one but I've got a 10" already. It's a mean saw.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I have the 10" Makita but the blade on the left side is best for me cause I'm right handed. I do think it needs a better blade on it than that red one that comes with it. Both Skil and Freud blades are owned by Bosch, that's why ladat:blink:


----------



## mtb

Just picked up a 10 1/4 skill and a prazi 7000 for my old skilsaw today $330 for the pair on Craigslist. 

Sawsquach is almost unused and the prazi is brand new with extra chain.

He had a brand new 16" Makita too with extra blade for $500 but I just don't have a need to cut big timber often enough to justify it.  I almost bought it anyway though...

I've used the big Milwaukee and the 10" Makita before... The skill feels like a regular saw in comparison. I think I'll really like it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pizalm

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I think it's a 10¼" worm drive.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the 10" Makita but the blade on the left side is best for me cause I'm right handed. I do think it needs a better blade on it than that red one that comes with it. Both Skil and Freud blades are owned by Bosch, that's why ladat:blink:




100% it needs a better blade. Anything but a square cut was brutal with the wobble and deflection the Freud one has


----------



## StrongTower

I have been telling myself to buy this since they came out. Finally pulled the trigger










Service Exceeding Expectation


----------



## kixnbux

StrongTower said:


> I have been telling myself to buy this since they came out. Finally pulled the trigger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Service Exceeding Expectation




They're awesome. I use mine a lot building cabinetry


----------



## Knight-Builder

StrongTower said:


> I have been telling myself to buy this since they came out. Finally pulled the trigger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Service Exceeding Expectation


what does it do? :$


----------



## StrongTower

Knight-Builder said:


> what does it do? :$



Semi automatic pocket hole machine. Retails for 399, woodcraft was running a promotion with the free clamp that has the big plate. 


Service Exceeding Expectation


----------



## mtb

Ran my new saw through a scrap 4x4 a few times this afternoon and I am very happy with it. 

Maybe it's just because I am used to worm drives, but while the Milwaukee and Makita sidewinders always felt giant and awkward, this saw just feels like a heavy older hd77. 

Mine came with a black skil branded blade, still nice and sharp and no wobble.

If anything the heavy blade makes it twist less than a std worm drive, while the big sidewinders want to jump when you pull the trigger.

My one complaint is the guard is very heavy when pushing through a cut, I may try and see if I can get a lighter spring on there. Don't really want to risk an expensive blade, not to mention my appendages, by pinning it back.

Headers and beams are going to be much quicker and cleaner and I can't wait to start gang cutting jacks and cripples. 

Lumber will be onsite next week for my parents's new house. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer

StrongTower said:


> I have been telling myself to buy this since they came out. Finally pulled the trigger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Service Exceeding Expectation


You're gonna love that thing. I got mine last summer and its already paid for itself multiple times over. I'm planning on buying a second to keep setup in the shop. Great value in that tool. :thumbup:


----------



## EricBrancard

Just ordered a JC10. Should be here in a few days.


----------



## john5mt

New tool monday!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## john5mt

EricBrancard said:


> Just ordered a JC10. Should be here in a few days.


I love mine. Great little compressor. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Agility

My fiancé really knows how to find a good birthday present! Barr chisel set is from her. I don't ever recall telling her about them.

Also picked up a Domino 500, finally. Don't need it for a job for at least 6 weeks but I was getting antsy.


----------



## overanalyze

Made a pair of the cabinet jacks today. Used some pvc pipe for the sleeve. It was a little sloppy so I cut in a kerf and then squeezed it together with the frame. Going to use them tomorrow.


----------



## Calidecks

New fuel tool 1" SDS


----------



## EricBrancard

Californiadecks said:


> New fuel tool 1" SDS


Those Oakley Flak Jackets?


----------



## Calidecks

EricBrancard said:


> Those Oakley Flak Jackets?


Yep, prescription as well. Great glasses!


----------



## Youngin'

Californiadecks said:


> Yep, prescription as well. Great glasses!


I ordered a set earlier this year, awesome shades, I may order another.


----------



## Justin Huisenga

overanalyze said:


> Made a pair of the cabinet jacks today. Used some pvc pipe for the sleeve. It was a little sloppy so I cut in a kerf and then squeezed it together with the frame. Going to use them tomorrow.


They are very nice to use. The hard part is getting them back from guys working around you when you need them.

I planed the core down for width so it was just a hair heavy of the pipe and let the length 1/8" heavy on purpose. Ran a couple dados down the middle of the core and screwed in two rips of scrap Azek. The one on the front was screwed down tight. The back one was only screwed at the top and bottom. I put a couple threaded inserts in the back and use a couple of eye hooks as set screws to lock the pipe in. Because the plastic at the back is only screwed top and bottom it flexes and snugs up the pipe. It lets you raise the pipe up, lock it with the screws and then adjust the clamp.

Another mod I made was to drill a shallow 1 1/4" hole on the front for the clamp pad to drop into to keep it from rotating when you don't want it to.


----------



## Boone32

Californiadecks said:


> New fuel tool 1" SDS


Let me know how you like it. I was about to pick one up earlier today.


----------



## Defenestrate

Agility said:


> My fiancé really knows how to find a good birthday present! Barr chisel set is from her. I don't ever recall telling her about them.


That's love!


----------



## Calidecks

That I can carry all this on my tough systems cart.


----------



## Spencer

Californiadecks said:


> That I can carry all this on my tough systems cart.


Do you happen to know what kind of rack you've got on that truck? I'm going to put one on mine and that's what I want. Tired of not being able to haul long stuff besides in the trailer.


----------



## Calidecks

Spencer said:


> Do you happen to know what kind of rack you've got on that truck? I'm going to put one on mine and that's what I want. Tired of not being able to haul long stuff besides in the trailer.


The truck in the driveway? Absolutely without question a Rack-it rack. I've gotten 2000 lbs on them.


----------



## Calidecks

This chalk box is the bees knees!


----------



## Youngin'

Californiadecks said:


> This chalk box is the bees knees!


How do you like it compared to say, a Tajima?


----------



## Calidecks

It has some cool features to keep the chalk from getting out inadvertently.


----------



## Calidecks

And the line is thin and stretchy. I like that as well.


----------



## Calidecks

48-22-3990


----------



## Youngin'

I may have to buy a couple. I have a couple simple dewalt chalk lines but they spill more chalk winding out than what they put on the floor. Makes a mess.


----------



## Calidecks

Spencer said:


> Do you happen to know what kind of rack you've got on that truck? I'm going to put one on mine and that's what I want. Tired of not being able to haul long stuff besides in the trailer.


These rachet straps from industrial ladder are almost a must.


----------



## Calidecks

Here's a better pic


----------



## Calidecks

Youngin' said:


> I may have to buy a couple. I have a couple simple dewalt chalk lines but they spill more chalk winding out than what they put on the floor. Makes a mess.


I haven't field tested it yet, but from the looks so far, I'm sold!


----------



## hammer7896

Spencer said:


> Do you happen to know what kind of rack you've got on that truck? I'm going to put one on mine and that's what I want. Tired of not being able to haul long stuff besides in the trailer.




Spencer, I would consider a System One rack. I love mine. I've had it since 1997.


----------



## Spencer

Californiadecks said:


> The truck in the driveway? Absolutely without question a Rack-it rack. I've gotten 2000 lbs on them.


I had one similar to that on my old F-150. It was a great rack. Did what it was supposed to. I actually put so much treated 2x on it once that it bent the cross bar that went across over the back of the cab. 

The one I had was steel and I paid less than $300 for it. Got a little ugly towards the end.


----------



## Calidecks

Spencer said:


> I had one similar to that on my old F-150. It was a great rack. Did what it was supposed to. I actually put so much treated 2x on it once that it bent the cross bar that went across over the back of the cab.
> 
> The one I had was steel and I paid less than $300 for it. Got a little ugly towards the end.


It wasn't 1-7/8" water pipe then. Mine was 800 bucks. This is the second truck they have been on they are 14 years old. I carry 2000 lbs on them monthly zero "bent anything".


----------



## Calidecks

There's a difference between ladder racks and lumber racks.


----------



## Spencer

Californiadecks said:


> It wasn't 1-7/8" water pipe then. Mine was 800 bucks. This is the second truck they have been on they are 14 years old. I carry 2000 lbs on them monthly zero "bent anything".



What did it in was that I had taken off the horizontal support that goes about in the center of the bed to haul something in the bed and didn't put it back on. Apparently not having that one on made quite a bit of difference.


----------



## Calidecks

You can get them powder coated as well for a little more money. When I bought my new truck, I had them powered coated because I didn't originally get them coated.


----------



## Calidecks

Spencer said:


> What did it in was that I had taken off the horizontal support that goes about in the center of the bed to haul something in the bed and didn't put it back on. Apparently not having that one on made quite a bit of difference.


That extra bar takes some of the weight. Distributes it more evenly.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

Californiadecks said:


> Here's a better pic


there awesome. had them on my land cruiser.


----------



## Golden view

Californiadecks said:


> New fuel tool 1" SDS


Love mine. Light and well balanced.


----------



## Spencer

Little dust collector action...


----------



## Leo G

Shouldn't all that dust already be in the collector? :laughing::whistling


----------



## CrpntrFrk

Got some Fuel today...


----------



## Spencer

Leo G said:


> Shouldn't all that dust already be in the collector? :laughing::whistling


2 minutes...not bad. :laughing:


----------



## brhokel606

CrpntrFrk said:


> Got some Fuel today...


I love my M12 set! Use it all the time for smaller jobs that don't need the big 20v.


----------



## CrpntrFrk

brhokel606 said:


> I love my M12 set! Use it all the time for smaller jobs that don't need the big 20v.


I'm thinking I will be using this set a little more than my 18v stuff now. The 12v set came with a 2amp and a 4amp battery. Being that they are also brushless, I'm guessing they will have more than enough power for most applications. 

I got the 18v fuel impact because my Bosch was slowing down a bit and I use the hell out of it.


----------



## Calidecks

My birthday is May 1st. I should probably start prepping Mrs. Cali now!


----------



## Leo G

Californiadecks said:


> I can't think of one tool I need. Not one. I'm to the point now I just put "carpenter tools" in the search engine to see if just maybe I've overlooked something I could use. :laughing:


I peruse Amazon all the time. Still don't really find anything I need/want that I can afford.

You know, CNC, Edge Bander, Wide Belt Sander.....


----------



## tjbnwi

I got a Razor Scribe for cabinet installs. Tried it yesterday, works well. Painters tape along the box side at the wall edge, run the scribe, remove cut tape, nice line to work to. 
(I got one for Justin also, don't tell him it's a surprise.)

http://razorscribe.com

Tom


----------



## Leo G

As long as it doesn't wander and scratch something outside the scribe line.

I started wearing 1.25x reading glasses while scribing. It's helping a lot. Getting old sucks.


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> As long as it doesn't wander and scratch something outside the scribe line.
> 
> I started wearing 1.25x reading glasses while scribing. It's helping a lot. Getting old sucks.


I've tried other methods, thats what brought me to these. Very solid and easy to control.

They also have an ink scribe.

I think my prescription glasses are 10.5 x.

Tom


----------



## madmax718

I moved my mudding,cement stuff into one ridgid box. It's one of those things where I've found I've rarely needed any other tools in the area, and as such was either moved solo or was moved at the very end where everything else was done. First box in is always the prep boxes. Tarps, tapes, plastic sheeting,etc. Second thing is a garbage can bags, broom, dust pan, vacs. The tarps are so bulky, I can fit one into a box. Makes more sense just to use totes. 

Dewalt tuff boxes for heavy work, saws, etc. Lboxes for finish tools. There's a lot of duplicate tools as you can imagine.


----------



## skillman

Got a delivery today.


----------



## Spencer

Californiadecks said:


> I can't think of one tool I need. Not one. I'm to the point now I just put "carpenter tools" in the search engine to see if just maybe I've overlooked something I could use. :laughing:


That's when the real money rolls in. :thumbup: I love buying tools but I look forward to when I can blow it on guns...vacations...other fun stuff.


----------



## Metro M & L

Spencer said:


> That's when the real money rolls in. :thumbup: I love buying tools but I look forward to when I can blow it on guns...vacations...other fun stuff.


Maybe you should blow a little of it on retirement.


----------



## Spencer

Metro M & L said:


> Maybe you should blow a little of it on retirement.


Never thought of that...hear this whole time I was just putting all this hard work into the hope of accumulating crap...never considered the financial security of my family for the long haul... :whistling


----------



## A&E Exteriors

My name is Andy, and it has been 2 days sense my last purchase... (variable speed brushless just got here, other one was here Sunday )


----------



## A&E Exteriors

I really just needed a couple more batteries for my saw...


----------



## Youngin'

A&E Exteriors said:


> I really just needed a couple more batteries for my saw...


So you bought a couple battery holders to go along with it, no biggie.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Youngin' said:


> So you bought a couple battery holders to go along with it, no biggie.


Exactly!


----------



## SectorSecurity

I think HD here is still running their get a free bare tool with Milwaukee combo set purchase. May have to stop by and pick up a kit


----------



## gbruzze1

Spencer said:


> Little dust collector action...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_Wrvm-DVxo&feature=youtube_gdata




@ 0:23= when the crystal meth kicked in


----------



## Peter_C

SectorSecurity said:


> I think HD here is still running their get a free bare tool with Milwaukee combo set purchase. May have to stop by and pick up a kit


They have far more available online than in store with the free bare tool. Like this M12 Fuel kit. 
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwauke...-HACKZALL-Tool-Only-2597-22-2420-20/205044700

Some are pretty good deals to boot :thumbsup:


----------



## jlhaslip

gbruzze1 said:


> @ 0:23= when the crystal meth kicked in


Didn't you install one of those floor mounted chutes, then all you need to do is sweep it over towards the chute and open the gate.

:thumbup:


----------



## overanalyze

I should've made these cabinet jacks a long time ago!!


----------



## SectorSecurity

Peter_C said:


> They have far more available online than in store with the free bare tool. Like this M12 Fuel kit.
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwauke...-HACKZALL-Tool-Only-2597-22-2420-20/205044700
> 
> Some are pretty good deals to boot :thumbsup:


Will have to check if it is the same here in Canada!


----------



## Jswills76

Old hammer I found today. 5$. Different looking


----------



## Youngin'

Looks like my finishing hammer but with a lot more character.


----------



## Calidecks

Jswills76 said:


> Old hammer I found today. 5$. Different looking


Estwing as well


----------



## SamM

I'd love one of those old leather handled estwings.


----------



## Inner10

SamM said:


> I'd love one of those old leather handled estwings.


Go buy one for 40 bucks at home depot and use it for a few years...voila.


----------



## SamM

Inner10 said:


> Go buy one for 40 bucks at home depot and use it for a few years...voila.


I've never seen a regular leather handle estwing at the store. Only the funky new one they made.


----------



## Youngin'

SamM said:


> I've never seen a regular leather handle estwing at the store. Only the funky new one they made.


You know where I've seen them for sale? Canadian Tire. 

Yeah I don't understand that one either.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

SamM said:


> I'd love one of those old leather handled estwings.


I have this one. I love it. I'm not sure if this is what you're talking about though.

http://smile.amazon.com/Estwing-E16...qid=1459655193&sr=8-2&keywords=16+oz+eastwing


----------



## john5mt

Jswills76 said:


> Old hammer I found today. 5$. Different looking


Look up Japanese claw hammer or Asian hammer.

That one looks like it was trying to mimic that style (ive got a friend that orders and uses those. He loves them, Im not sold on them being better)


----------



## SamM

john5mt said:


> Look up Japanese claw hammer or Asian hammer.
> 
> That one looks like it was trying to mimic that style (ive got a friend that orders and uses those. He loves them, Im not sold on them being better)


I've got one of those. Found it on the side of the road of all places. 

I think someone just tossed it. So far all I've ever liked it for was putting up vinyl. The long nose gets into the j channels easy


----------



## SamM

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> I have this one. I love it. I'm not sure if this is what you're talking about though.
> 
> http://smile.amazon.com/Estwing-E16...qid=1459655193&sr=8-2&keywords=16+oz+eastwing


Yeah, that's the one.

I'd never seen leather handles in store until recently so I thought it wasn't available.


----------



## Lanya LaPunta

SamM said:


> I've never seen a regular leather handle estwing at the store. Only the funky new one they made.


They carry them (leather handled Estwings) at all of the Home Dopey's around here.


----------



## mtb

I have a soft spot for leather handled estwings going back to my childhood, but I don't think they'd do well in our wet climate. It's hard enough to keep wood handles in good condition between the rain and tropical sun out here. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

:whistling:


----------



## Spencer

Californiadecks said:


> :whistling:


Do you use them as throw away blades or sharpen them?


----------



## Dan_Watson

Spencer said:


> Do you use them as throw away blades or sharpen them?


We primarily use those blades as well.

3-4 sharpens, easy to get teeth replaced.


----------



## jlhaslip

Those long snouted ones from Japan are available at Lee Valley.
The handle is too small for my hand. I have the Estwing finish hammer.


----------



## brhokel606

I have 2 already that I need sharpened. Do you guys send them somewhere or get them sharpened at a local place?

Have a hardtime just throwing them away....I've kept them so far.


----------



## Spencer

brhokel606 said:


> I have 2 already that I need sharpened. Do you guys send them somewhere or get them sharpened at a local place?
> 
> Have a hardtime just throwing them away....I've kept them so far.


I only use the oshlun for mdf and stuff like that. 

I had the same dilemma. I have a stack of blades that are oshlun, freud, dewalt, etc. Hate to throw them away but hardly worth sharpening.

My philosophy is that i use higher quality blades that produce better cuts and easy to justify sharpening, then I have cheap blades for things like MDF which I work with fairly often. I don't let my good blades touch MDF.

That's what I've been doing. Works for me. I have had a few oshlun blades for the kapex as well as track saw.


----------



## Dan_Watson

Local place. MUCH cheaper than a new blade. Drop off, pick up when I get around to it. 

We have enough blades that we are never in a rush. Sometimes he tells me to but a new blade, it is not worth saving.


----------



## Peter_C

Unger.const said:


> I have the M12 gun and like it too. I do hate it not having a veritable speed trigger (dial on side) when ever I'd like to feather the trigger it goes into retract and then have to wait for it to catch up . Not sure if a new model has variable speed trigger. I know the m18 newer model has it.


My M12 caulk gun has a variable speed trigger. I turn it up a little higher than I want the bead to flow and feather the trigger. 

Turned up the thing will empty a tube faster than I would ever want or need.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

3 must haves


----------



## asevereid

Californiadecks said:


> Someone needs to come out with a hybrid drill. Where you can switch back and forth from drill to impact. Not a changeable head either. A stitch.


Festool did it, didn't they? 
The failed Ti15 wasn't it?


----------



## GregB

Supplies from Carbide Processors - Wiha Terminator Impact bits. Also some longer ones of their Power Bits. The Power Bits are really, really good, just not up to the bulletproof standard of the Terminator Bits, which aren't yet made in longer sizes.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

HILTI has one in Europe. Hammer, HS and possible impact. Also has interchangeable heads.


----------



## Youngin'

I dropped a bunch of screws down the drain while putting up the wedi board. Boss thought it was funny. I bought one of those flexible mechanics magnets. We'll see how well it works tomorrow. 

After I get them out I should stuff a rag in the drain...


----------



## TheGrizz

Painters tape over the drain opening before you start screwing next time


----------



## Youngin'

1 battery for $100 locally or 2 batteries for $120 out of Ontario. 

Free shipping is awesome.


----------



## Philament

Youngin' said:


> 1 battery for $100 locally or 2 batteries for $120 out of Ontario.
> 
> Free shipping is awesome.


Atlas?


----------



## Youngin'

Philament said:


> Atlas?


Yes, I've purchased a lot of tools from them.


----------



## Philament

Youngin' said:


> Yes, I've purchased a lot of tools from them.


They're awesome to deal with. I've had good luck at https://www.jccayer.com/ too, but the sales guys at atlas are the best of any place I've dealt with.


----------



## Youngin'

Philament said:


> They're awesome to deal with. I've had good luck at https://www.jccayer.com/ too, but the sales guys at atlas are the best of any place I've dealt with.


I've never been in the physical store but over the phone they've been great. I've looked at jccayer but haven't bought from them yet. 

I'd buy from the local tool stores but they have bankers hours and I'll never make it out to them in time.


----------



## aaron_a

Got some goodies today. Turns out when you buy 2 bare tools you get a free "starter kit" which consists of a bag, 5ah battery, and charger.











Think I need some practice...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Put the tool down. Slowly walk away. Do NOT look back :laughing:


----------



## aaron_a

Leo G said:


> Put the tool down. Slowly walk away. Do NOT look back :laughing:













I got better at it...


----------



## Builders Inc.

Working in a 500 sq ft tile job this week. Last week I had to buy a new 1/2" drill so I bought the ole Milwaukee hole hog. I am using it to mix my thinset and set on high... MAN that thing will turn up some rpm's. I've got the best mixed mud around for at least 50 miles. Haha! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kixnbux

Had to pick up a couple hole saws for cutting recessed led lighting but that's it today. They get pricey! Lennox brand


----------



## EricBrancard

Builders Inc. said:


> Working in a 500 sq ft tile job this week. Last week I had to buy a new 1/2" drill so I bought the ole Milwaukee hole hog. I am using it to mix my thinset and set on high... MAN that thing will turn up some rpm's. I've got the best mixed mud around for at least 50 miles. Haha!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had one of the Ridgid mixers for a few years for drywall mud, mortar, etc. I was mixing a bucket of mortar a few months ago for my house and the thing was bogging down like crazy, started smoking and everything. Went down to the basement where I had a brand new Hole Hawg - never even been plugged in, put the paddle in that and it was like mixing a bucket of water. They have so much power.


----------



## tjbnwi

kixnbux said:


> Had to pick up a couple hole saws for cutting recessed led lighting but that's it today. They get pricey! Lennox brand


If your drilling just drywall, run the drill backwards. Works well and easier to control.

10- 5-1/2" holes through drywall backed with 1/2" plywood, cored the drywall in reverse, plywood in forward. Each hole took about 30 seconds.

Tom


----------



## kixnbux

tjbnwi said:


> If your drilling just drywall, run the drill backwards. Works well and easier to control.
> 
> 
> 
> Tom




Good deal. I don't do as much Sheetrock as wood but this job is. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## m1911

Lettusbee said:


> Don't get all semantical with me, you will lose.:thumbup:http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/ruler



That's incorrect :clap:


----------



## TimelessQuality

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Does barter count? Traded a very good friend of mine one of my snakes for this framer


----------



## Warren

heavy_d said:


> Ohhh so sweet.



I bought that same one a few weeks ago. About $30 more than the Senco, but I am so done with those!! I still have a Hitachi stapler that is over 20 years old that we use quite a bit. My only complaints with the newer ones is the pfft! after every shot.


----------



## Calidecks

TimelessQuality said:


> View attachment 295217
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That things a little beast!


----------



## JohnKaznecki

You don't think you need one till you use one. 
I been using it on everything. 
Glue, clamp, shoot, take clamps off and put it to side. Next


----------



## SamM

JohnKaznecki said:


> You don't think you need one till you use one.
> I been using it on everything.
> Glue, clamp, shoot, take clamps off and put it to side. Next


What's it shooting?


----------



## JohnKaznecki

SamM said:


> What's it shooting?


It shots corrugated fastener staples.
It's perfect and actually made to shoot inside corners when putting cabinets together. This is the reason we got it for when we need to assambled sometimes kitchen cabinets or vanities that come in boxes. I been using it around the shop for everything.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Went on a little bender today. I will buy every Starrett tool you put in front of me.


----------



## tjbnwi

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Went on a little bender today. I will buy every Starrett tool you put in front of me.


I've never seen a Starrett plane before.:whistling

Tom


----------



## Deckhead

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Went on a little bender today. I will buy every Starrett tool you put in front of me.


Auction? I'm so far behind in what some of the stuff you buy, they look in mint condition, are they new? This auction thing gets addicting, you forget that you don't "need" a diesel scissor lift but bid it up because you cant let someone else have it for that cheap.

I just accidentally bought a 16" Stromab RAS, 12" crescent jointer, and a phase converter. All of them work. I swear it was an accident.


----------



## EricBrancard

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Went on a little bender today. I will buy every Starrett tool you put in front of me.


Is that stone still true?


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

EricBrancard said:


> Is that stone still true?


I don't know, the guy kept his machinist tools in the house. 

I have a Starrett camel back I could check it with, or numerous other indicators. 

For my use it will be perfect, flattening the soles of a hand plane, the back of irons, chisels, etc.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Deckhead said:


> Auction? I'm so far behind in what some of the stuff you buy, they look in mint condition, are they new? This auction thing gets addicting, you forget that you don't "need" a diesel scissor lift but bid it up because you cant let someone else have it for that cheap.
> 
> I just accidentally bought a 16" Stromab RAS, 12" crescent jointer, and a phase converter. All of them work. I swear it was an accident.



Starrett stuff is expensive new and is worth good money used. 

The inside telescoping set is 225 bucks new, I got it with the two other red Starrett packs (complete radius gauge set and the other one....) for 35 bucks. 

There was 550.00 worth of Starrett tools in those 3 packs.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Oh, forgot about this.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

And what is that


----------



## overanalyze

One giant ass old drill press...I think...


----------



## tjbnwi

Used that style drill press at my fathers tool rental for years. 

Tom


----------



## Inner10

CITY DECKS INC said:


> And what is that


One night Dr.Seuss fvcked Rube Goldberg and this resulted.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Its a Cincinnati Drill press. It has auto feed, and weighs a half ton. 

I do love these old "Camel Back" drill presses. For 90 bucks, why not?


----------



## Dan_Watson

Picked up the Bosch xl cart. 










Finally using the kapex setup on a job.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

Unregistered said:


> YES its a sub and its needs a 4 wire from dissconect to panel


Keep it lean


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

Dan_Watson said:


> Picked up the Bosch xl cart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally using the kapex setup on a job.


If you drape that dorky hood from fast cap on there you'll be perfectly clean.


----------



## StrongTower

CITY DECKS INC said:


> If you drape that dorky hood from fast cap on there you'll be perfectly clean.




I love the Fastcap hood, I got a new one recently and the bracket arms are beefy


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

How’s that thing do in the wind? And does it shade enough to see the laser?


----------



## Calidecks

Pretty sure that thing isn't needed considering how efficient the dust extraction is with festool equipment. :whistling


----------



## StrongTower

DaVinciRemodel said:


> How’s that thing do in the wind? And does it shade enough to see the laser?




I'm an interior guy. It could possibly be a sail.


----------



## Lanya LaPunta

Californiadecks said:


> Pretty sure that thing isn't needed considering how efficient the dust extraction is with festool equipment. :whistling


I have worked around someone using a fesfool kopeck, hooked to a fesfool dust extractor .... and it was FAR from dustless.

A Makita 10" slider, hooked to a cheap-ass Ridgid vac ... worked around them and the dust was FAR less than the fesfool setup.

The FastCap hoodie, that's definitely a necessity when using the fesfool stuff.

At least, by my personal experience and observation. 

I ain't here to argue. The fesfool setup ownere could have been using them all wrong. So, it very well could have been operator error.


----------



## Dan_Watson

Dustless. No way. But we knew that going in. 

Better than anything else I have seen or tried. Absolutely. 

There are bigger pieces and some fine dust does make it out but I had no issue more than 2-3 feet away was clean. No noticeable dust. We were also running the buildclean. 

We have the dust hood and will end up using it when possible but there was not enough room in that situation.


----------



## Leo G

Lanya LaPunta said:


> I have worked around someone using a fesfool kopeck, hooked to a fesfool dust extractor .... and it was FAR from dustless.
> 
> A Makita 10" slider, hooked to a cheap-ass Ridgid vac ... worked around them and the dust was FAR less than the fesfool setup.
> 
> The FastCap hoodie, that's definitely a necessity when using the fesfool stuff.
> 
> At least, by my personal experience and observation.
> 
> I ain't here to argue. The fesfool setup ownere could have been using them all wrong. So, it very well could have been operator error.


Really depends on what hose is hooked up to the system. If you use the smaller hose it's not great. If you use the larger hose then it's much better.


----------



## Lanya LaPunta

Leo G said:


> Really depends on what hose is hooked up to the system. If you use the smaller hose it's not great. If you use the larger hose then it's much better.


As previously written. It could have readily been operator error. Using the wrong hose would easily fall into that category.

Nice saw, though.


----------



## Calidecks

It will leave dust regardless of the hose. Just not as much with the larger hose. It's enough I don't set up inside. Some may, but not me when I'm doing interior finish work.


----------



## StrongTower

I really like the hood to prevent off cuts and have a spot for a cutlist


Service Exceeding Expectation


----------



## Tom M

I have the hood and use it inside and out. Its nice outside if the weather is rainy too. It stay put well. The tubes that interlock get beat up, I dont use it that often and it looks abused because the tube end flare open trying to get them all connected simutaneously.


----------



## Calidecks

Can you put it down over the saw at night to protect from rain?


----------



## m1911

Lanya LaPunta said:


> I have worked around someone using a fesfool kopeck, hooked to a fesfool dust extractor .... and it was FAR from dustless.
> 
> A Makita 10" slider, hooked to a cheap-ass Ridgid vac ... worked around them and the dust was FAR less than the fesfool setup.
> 
> The FastCap hoodie, that's definitely a necessity when using the fesfool stuff.
> 
> At least, by my personal experience and observation.
> 
> I ain't here to argue. The fesfool setup ownere could have been using them all wrong. So, it very well could have been operator error.


WTF is a fesfool kopeck???:blink::blink:


----------



## Dan_Watson

m1911 said:


> WTF is a fesfool kopeck???:blink::blink:


If you have to ask you can't afford it.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Californiadecks said:


> It will leave dust regardless of the hose. Just not as much with the larger hose. It's enough I don't set up inside. Some may, but not me when I'm doing interior finish work.


“…it’s user error…” “…you just don’t know what you’re doing…” “…don’t tell guys that cut inside every day that it can’t be done.” 

Some of my favorite quotes :laughing: :jester:


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

StrongTower said:


> I love the Fastcap hood, I got a new one recently and the bracket arms are beefy


Strong tower. Do you have 80/20 as stops? Can post more pics. Looks good.


----------



## Philament

I fell off the wagon. I was doing so good, but you can only resist sales for so long. It was time to diversify the clamp collection.


----------



## StrongTower

CITY DECKS INC said:


> Strong tower. Do you have 80/20 as stops? Can post more pics. Looks good.




It's just Rousseau's stop system. 5 ft extrusion, one stop on the extrusion, another that telescopes out about 10ft from the blade.


----------



## StrongTower

I also picked up these, another forum member said they were awesome, so I'm trying them out











Service Exceeding Expectation


----------



## Youngin'

Bought one of those little bluetooth adapters and stuck it in the radio.


----------



## META

Lanya LaPunta said:


> I have worked around someone using a fesfool kopeck, hooked to a fesfool dust extractor .... and it was FAR from dustless.
> 
> A Makita 10" slider, hooked to a cheap-ass Ridgid vac ... worked around them and the dust was FAR less than the fesfool setup.
> 
> The FastCap hoodie, that's definitely a necessity when using the fesfool stuff.
> 
> At least, by my personal experience and observation.
> 
> I ain't here to argue. The fesfool setup ownere could have been using them all wrong. So, it very well could have been operator error.


That's probably because the Fes dudes were cutting twice as much....


----------



## Lanya LaPunta

META said:


> That's probably because the Fes dudes were cutting twice as much....


Actually, they were pretty slow. It was a case of mediocre, at best, tradesmen ... using, what may be, an excellent saw. 

Leo, I believe, pointed out hose size. I am trying to remember, but it's hard to picture the past ... all I know is everything was this hideous shade of green.


----------



## mikeharold

Golden view said:


> Milwaukee fuel *10"dual bevel* cordless miter saw is coming.


Any word when? Don't toy with my emotions! Really want this, a cordless router and sander and I would be totally set!


----------



## Tom M

Californiadecks said:


> Can you put it down over the saw at night to protect from rain?


I think I would be comfortable with that.


----------



## Dan_Watson

Boda said:


> Home Depot is a strange beast some times.
> 
> They had the dewalt work stand as an online only item for $86.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found some in a few locations around me and for some reason if you bought it in the store it was only $50, even though it was marked as $86, that's what it rang up as.
> 
> A friend of mine clued in on this and bought all he could find in the area, enough to make 2 complete sets of saw horses. Now there are no more to be had...


----------



## Spencer

StrongTower said:


> I also picked up these, another forum member said they were awesome, so I'm trying them out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Service Exceeding Expectation




What are they? Dogs?


----------



## Leo G

Air fittings. Push button style.


----------



## AustinDB

Never heard of push button air fittings, other than looking cool, are there other benefits? 

Not picking up debris in the male fitting when employees aren't being careful would be nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter_C

72chevy4x4 said:


> Never heard of push button air fittings, other than looking cool, are there other benefits?
> 
> Not picking up debris in the male fitting when employees aren't being careful would be nice


Prevost fittings that allow you to insert the male end without having to pull back on the ring, instead just push. The button is the release. They are top quality. They also make a safety style that bleeds off the air prior to release. 

They won't help on picking up debris though :sad:

M Style. 
http://www.amazon.com/Prevost-PVOIRC061201-Regular-Coupler-Style/dp/B0006BK3CI

(I use Truflate)
http://www.amazon.com/Prevost-PVOURC061201-Safety-Coupler-Truflate/dp/B0006BK3DC


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

peter_c said:


> prevost fittings that allow you to insert the male end without having to pull back on the ring, instead just push. The button is the release. They are top quality. They also make a safety style that bleeds off the air prior to release.
> 
> They won't help on picking up debris though :sad:
> 
> M style.
> http://www.amazon.com/prevost-pvoirc061201-regular-coupler-style/dp/b0006bk3ci
> 
> (i use truflate)
> http://www.amazon.com/prevost-pvourc061201-safety-coupler-truflate/dp/b0006bk3dc


 do they last longer then regular or just fancy??


----------



## m1911

CITY DECKS INC said:


> do they last longer then regular or just fancy??


Just another fancy gimmick...

I stick with Milton... tried and true...


----------



## m1911

Dan_Watson said:


>



You do realize those aren't the same?


----------



## Peter_C

CITY DECKS INC said:


> do they last longer then regular or just fancy??


I have been running a few that were used in an auto shop. Far more connects and disconnects than any contractor will do, but a cleaner environment. So far in the dirt and dust they are continuing to hold up and they are 12+ years old. The fancy part of being able to just push the connector in worth every penny. 


m1911 said:


> Just another fancy gimmick...
> 
> I stick with Milton... tried and true...


Have you tried a quick disconnect?

Prevost is tried and true too ya know  When it comes to quick disconnect fittings they are rated higher per Amazon. I have more than a few of the Milton's where you have to pull them back and kinda hate the fact that they loosen routinely, causing an air leak. Taking them apart and putting Locktite on the threads fixes them but why do they need to be modified?

To each their own


----------



## m1911

Peter_C said:


> I have been running a few that were used in an auto shop. Far more connects and disconnects than any contractor will do, but a cleaner environment. So far in the dirt and dust they are continuing to hold up and they are 12+ years old. The fancy part of being able to just push the connector in worth every penny.
> 
> Have you tried a quick disconnect?
> 
> Prevost is tried and true too ya know  When it comes to quick disconnect fittings they are rated higher per Amazon. I have more than a few of the Milton's where you have to pull them back and kinda hate the fact that they loosen routinely, causing an air leak. Taking them apart and putting Locktite on the threads fixes them but why do they need to be modified?
> 
> To each their own


Yeah, I tried them and didn't like them.
To each his own... each is singular... :laughing:


----------



## Driftweed

Officially the most expensive outlet cover remover I have ever bought...had to talk myself out of the one key, haha


----------



## 91782

Peter_C said:


> To each their own





m1911 said:


> To each his own... each is singular... :laughing:


What if a female? "To each her own".

Thusly, and I quote the STG Grammar Bible: "To each their own" - covers all sexes and urges.


Or we can go down this road, and I assure you; I shall win.



> _A Grammar of the Latin Language from Plautus to Suetonius
> Henry John Roby - 1872
> In the same way a feminine, e. g. Etna, can be spoken of as masculine, if mons be ... from verbs) with -or for masculine, and -r1x for feminine; e.g. tensor, tonstrix._





> _In linguistics, grammatical gender is a specific form of noun-class system in which the division of noun classes forms an agreement system with another aspect of the language, such as adjectives, articles, pronouns, or verbs. This system is used in approximately one quarter of the world's languages. In these languages, most or all nouns inherently carry one value of the grammatical category called gender;[1] the values present in a given language (of which there are usually two or three) are called the genders of that language. According to one definition: "Genders are classes of nouns reflected in the behaviour of associated words."
> 
> Common gender divisions include masculine and feminine; masculine, feminine and neuter; or animate and inanimate. In a few languages, the gender assignment of nouns is solely determined by their meaning or attributes, like biological sex,[5] humanness, animacy.[6] However, in most languages, this semantic division is only partially valid, and many nouns may belong to a gender category that contrasts with their meaning (e.g. the word for "manliness" could be of feminine gender).[7] In this case, the gender assignment can also be influenced by the morphology or phonology of the noun, or in some cases can be apparently arbitrary._


----------



## m1911

SmallTownGuy said:


> What if a female? "To each her own".
> 
> Thusly, and I quote the STG Grammar Bible: "To each their own" - covers all sexes and urges.
> 
> 
> Or we can go down this road, and I assure you; I shall win.


Good luck


----------



## Tom Struble

a-Hole fight!!


----------



## m1911

Straight ass?


----------



## charimon

SmallTownGuy said:


> What if a female? "To each her own".
> 
> Thusly, and I quote the STG Grammar Bible: "To each their own" - covers all sexes and urges.
> 
> 
> Or we can go down this road, and I assure you; I shall win.


Stop picking on 1911!! If he cannot police grammar. Then he won't have anything to post.


----------



## m1911

...


----------



## 91782

Any other questions?


----------



## Lettusbee

SmallTownGuy said:


> Any other questions?
> 
> Um yeah,
> Who is Dirk Nowitzki,
> and is it ok to pick on M1911 if it's all in good fun?


----------



## m1911

Lettusbee said:


> SmallTownGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any other questions?
> 
> Um yeah,
> Who is Dirk Nowitzki,
> and is it ok to pick on M1911 if it's all in good fun?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know,
> Yes, that's why I'm here...:laughing:
Click to expand...


----------



## 91782

Lettusbee said:


> SmallTownGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any other questions?
> 
> Um yeah,
> Who is Dirk Nowitzki,
> and is it ok to pick on M1911 if it's all in good fun?
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...


----------



## Peter_C

m1911 said:


> Yeah, I tried them and didn't like them.
> To each his own... each is singular... :laughing:


To each their own :thumbsup: :laughing:
http://grammarist.com/usage/they/#comments
"So don’t hold back. If you think the *singular their*, them, themselves, they sound fine, *don’t stop yourself from using them just because some people think there is a rule.*"
The Washington Post can close this argument. 
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...ld-trump-may-win-this-years-word-of-the-year/

In order to get this thread back on track...I am happy with my new arrival today. I bought the Granat sandpaper over a month ago, and finally found a new RO90 for a reasonable price. Now it needs more accessories...


----------



## tjbnwi

Hard pad and 4 interface pads.

Tom


----------



## StrongTower

Peter_C said:


> Prevost fittings that allow you to insert the male end without having to pull back on the ring, instead just push. The button is the release. They are top quality. They also make a safety style that bleeds off the air prior to release.
> 
> They won't help on picking up debris though :sad:
> 
> M Style.
> http://www.amazon.com/Prevost-PVOIRC061201-Regular-Coupler-Style/dp/B0006BK3CI
> 
> (I use Truflate)
> http://www.amazon.com/Prevost-PVOURC061201-Safety-Coupler-Truflate/dp/B0006BK3DC




Thanks Peter, they feel quality built. All I have ever used was miltons (I like them), one advantage I see is that the coating on the outside of the fitting doesn't look like it would scratch floors. 

I'll put them through some abuse.


----------



## Peter_C

tjbnwi said:


> Hard pad and 4 interface pads.
> 
> Tom


In 30 seconds of sanding I did notice how soft the pad it comes with is. I bought both the hard pad and interface pad for my RO150, along with the polishing pad, then gave a friend my dedicated buffer. The polishing pad will also be added to the RO90 collection even though I have a nice Blue Point air polisher, which works awesome for headlights.


----------



## Mort

Peter_C said:


> In 30 seconds of sanding I did notice how soft the pad it comes with is. I bought both the hard pad and interface pad for my RO150, along with the polishing pad, then gave a friend my dedicated buffer. The polishing pad will also be added to the RO90 collection even though I have a nice Blue Point air polisher, which works awesome for headlights.


I thought $50 for five little bitty pads to polish seemed excessive, so I went to a parts store and bought a 7" foam H&L pad and cut three of them out on my scroll saw. I've polished headlights and aluminum with them, they work just fine. And it was $10 for all three. Of course, YMMV.

I will have to buy some more of the delta pad replacements, they don't hold up worth a s*** when you run them into corners, which I thought was the purpose of a delta sander in the first place.


----------



## Peter_C

Mort said:


> I thought $50 for five little bitty pads to polish seemed excessive, so I went to a parts store and bought a 7" foam H&L pad and cut three of them out on my scroll saw. I've polished headlights and aluminum with them, they work just fine. And it was $10 for all three. Of course, YMMV.
> 
> I will have to buy some more of the delta pad replacements, they don't hold up worth a s*** when you run them into corners, which I thought was the purpose of a delta sander in the first place.


Yeah I don't use Festool buffing pads, just the interface pad as it is smaller than the sanding pads. 

Chemical Guys buffing pads from Amazon come in different sizes, are good quality and very reasonably priced, with zero need for modification 
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_nr_n_5?fst=as%3Aoff&rh=n%3A15707091%2Ck%3Achemical+guys&keywords=chemical+guys&ie=UTF8&qid=1462038754&rnid=2941120011&ajr=2


----------



## Mort

Today's haul.


----------



## aptpupil

Kreg Foreman and flir c2. Good week.


----------



## 91782

Mort said:


> Today's haul.


Oh! Look who got himself a little air-powered grinder!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mort

Well, it was either that one for $35 or an electric one for over $200. I needed something better than my corded drill to spin my rotary rasps.


----------



## Leo G

So do you have something that can supply 15cfm of air?


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> So do you have something that can supply 15cfm of air?


Minor details...

Tom


----------



## Unger.const

GregB said:


> They are HALF that at Sherwin-Williams with a contractor account.


Yes but they are the must push two buttons in on EACH rung to collapse it. By the time you go to retract it all the way........your thumbs are tired and it's five minutes later. 

The ones I have now. You pull two rungs at the bottom and the whole thing retracts in under 3seconds.

I bought my first one with the each rung release from SW and ended up giving it away to some one.

Unless they switched brands but SW has "extend and climb" brand.

The ones I like are "Tasco"


----------



## Calidecks

Unger.const said:


> Yes but they are the must push two buttons in on EACH rung to collapse it. By the time you go to retract it all the way........your thumbs are tired and it's five minutes later.
> 
> The ones I have now. You pull two rungs at the bottom and the whole thing retracts in under 3seconds.
> 
> I bought my first one with the each rung release from SW and ended up giving it away to some one.
> 
> Unless they switched brands but SW has "extend and climb" brand.
> 
> The ones I like are "Tasco"


Good info.


----------



## m1911

Unger.const said:


> Yes but they are the must push two buttons in on EACH rung to collapse it. By the time you go to retract it all the way........your thumbs are tired and it's five minutes later.
> 
> The ones I have now. You pull two rungs at the bottom and the whole thing retracts in under 3seconds.
> 
> I bought my first one with the each rung release from SW and ended up giving it away to some one.
> 
> Unless they switched brands but SW has "extend and climb" brand.
> 
> The ones I like are "Tasco"


So when you're at the top, mike can come along and pull the pins at the bottom...:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Calidecks

m1911 said:


> So when you're at the top, mike can come along and pull the pins at the bottom...:laughing::laughing:


When I was young and worked as a drywall finisher. The boys I worked with pulled a bolt from my stilts. I went down like a tree. I was pretty drunk so it didn't hurt.


----------



## m1911

Justin Huisenga said:


> Jambmaster showed up today. Should be interesting.


The Original...
https://youtube.com/watch?v=TP8zFBryUqU


----------



## Mort

Californiadecks said:


> But does it have balls? I have the non fuel version. This one. It seems to get the job done pretty good. I use it for 5/8" bolts in beam buckets.




Oh yeah. I use it to keep the bolts tight on our gravel screener, it gets them tighter than I can do manually, and I'm a pretty strong dude. 

I've read that truck drivers keep them in their rigs to change their tires. I haven't tried it on our dump trucks but I have no doubt it'll do it.


----------



## Defenestrate

Californiadecks said:


> Should I buy one both or neither? I really don't need them. But that's a good price.


If you get the wrench, get this for added flexibility: https://www.milwaukeetool.com/accessories/fastening/48-03-4410

(And driving 10" timberloks through knots with ease.)


----------



## mobiledynamics

Pfft. That's what the M18 High Torque Wrench is for...


----------



## 91782

Mort said:


> Oh yeah. I use it to keep the bolts tight on our gravel screener, it gets them tighter than I can do manually, and I'm a pretty strong dude.
> 
> I've read that truck drivers keep them in their rigs to change their tires. I haven't tried it on our dump trucks but I have no doubt it'll do it.


Damm!!!


----------



## Unger.const

m1911 said:


> So when you're at the top, mike can come along and pull the pins at the bottom...:laughing::laughing:


I pretty sure they won't disengage under a load. But then again I haven't tried it with someone on it. But I have noticed if I'm leaning down with pressure on the rungs and try to pull the rings it won't release.


----------



## m1911

Unger.const said:


> I pretty sure they won't disengage under a load. But then again I haven't tried it with someone on it. But I have noticed if I'm leaning down with pressure on the rungs and try to pull the rings it won't release.


I'm sure you're right, but my way sounds more fun...


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

aptpupil said:


> Tell me how you like that air cleaner.


I have cpl of them there pretty good and very quiet. I have only used them while interior framing, drywall and trimming out floors. They make a good difference.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

CITY DECKS INC said:


> I have cpl of them there pretty good and very quiet. I have only used them while interior framing, drywall and trimming out floors. They make a good difference.


Get 2 per floor blowing in same direction. Fora buck each can't go wrong.


----------



## heavy_d

I've always wanted one of these fubars. Picked one up with another bench.


----------



## instock

I bought a machete. I dunno. I carry a pair of pruning shears in my truck and they get used quite often. But they are slow if you have a lot of cutting. You have to position them for each cut. And over a certain diameter, they are useless. With the machete I can just slice and dice. If it's too thick, I can hit it a few more times. Plus, it's a machete. So that is just cool. 

I got to use it already today. I was painting shutters. The customer asked me if I could cut the trees back from the house while I had the ladder up there. It's also handy for quickly dicing up the branches instead of trying to awkwardly wrestle them into a yard waste bag.


----------



## JohnKaznecki

instock said:


> I bought a machete. I dunno. I carry a pair of pruning shears in my truck and they get used quite often. But they are slow if you have a lot of cutting. You have to position them for each cut. And over a certain diameter, they are useless. With the machete I can just slice and dice. If it's too thick, I can hit it a few more times. Plus, it's a machete. So that is just cool.
> 
> I got to use it already today. I was painting shutters. The customer asked me if I could cut the trees back from the house while I had the ladder up there. It's also handy for quickly dicing up the branches instead of trying to awkwardly wrestle them into a yard waste bag.


The machete probably did a good job but if I was your client I would probably think twice why you carry a machete....


----------



## Spencer

Ocho mas.


----------



## instock

JohnKaznecki said:


> instock said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a machete. I dunno. I carry a pair of pruning shears in my truck and they get used quite often. But they are slow if you have a lot of cutting. You have to position them for each cut. And over a certain diameter, they are useless. With the machete I can just slice and dice. If it's too thick, I can hit it a few more times. Plus, it's a machete. So that is just cool.
> 
> I got to use it already today. I was painting shutters. The customer asked me if I could cut the trees back from the house while I had the ladder up there. It's also handy for quickly dicing up the branches instead of trying to awkwardly wrestle them into a yard waste bag.
> 
> 
> 
> The machete probably did a good job but if I was your client I would probably think twice why you carry a machete....
Click to expand...

Good point. I should paint it pink.


----------



## m1911

Replacement fir my 10 year old one that was getting tired...


----------



## StrongTower

My quest for a good 1/4 crown stapler hopefully has ended










Service Exceeding Expectation


----------



## overanalyze

StrongTower said:


> My quest for a good 1/4 crown stapler hopefully has ended
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Service Exceeding Expectation


I need a new one too...let me know what you think of it.


----------



## StrongTower

overanalyze said:


> I need a new one too...let me know what you think of it.




Just so you know Nail Gun Depot has them on sale for $215. They're normally $259. I've had a Grex, Hitachi, and Cadex. All have been frustrating. 

Looks like the Duofast and Omer share the same body design. Feels solid, and safety spring is quite soft. I'll plug it in tomorrow.


----------



## mikeharold

Spencer said:


> Ocho mas.


Where's the best source online for the K clamps?


----------



## GregB

m1911 said:


> Replacement fir my 10 year old one that was getting tired...


I replaced my 10 year old tired PC1010 with a new one 2 years ago. It is now as done at 2 years as the previous one was at 10 years. Probably a bit less use per year. Quality is going downhill from most of what I've seen. I will probably replace it with a JC10 even though it is a bit heavier.


----------



## StrongTower

GregB said:


> I replaced my 10 year old tired PC1010 with a new one 2 years ago. It is now as done at 2 years as the previous one was at 10 years. Probably a bit less use per year. Quality is going downhill from most of what I've seen. I will probably replace it with a JC10 even though it is a bit heavier.




Rolair also has an "air buddy" that is similar in size to the PC1010. Similar output as well.


----------



## txgencon

I meant to post this here. Mods can delete my other post if they want.

Vintage Westinghouse PA-5 voltmeter. Manufactured in 1949. 

$5 on eBay. ($15 shipping)


----------



## m1911

StrongTower said:


> Rolair also has an "air buddy" that is similar in size to the PC1010. Similar output as well.


That and also Griprite has one that I believe is the same unit as the Senco, made in Taiwan.


----------



## m1911

txgencon said:


> I meant to post this here. Mods can delete my other post if they want.
> 
> Vintage Westinghouse PA-5 voltmeter. Manufactured in 1949.
> 
> $5 on eBay. ($15 shipping)


Cool collectable, not much practical use...


----------



## Spencer

mikeharold said:


> Where's the best source online for the K clamps?


Got them from amazon. Amazon usually has them at the best price though they do go on sale occasionally from other places.


----------



## META

StrongTower said:


> My quest for a good 1/4 crown stapler hopefully has ended
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Service Exceeding Expectation


My 18g has been doing a fine job. It will leave small indentations at times from the nose/ safety on soft woods though.


----------



## bigdaddyrooster

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Defenestrate

From the recent compressor thread, this deal:



Al Truistic said:


> California Air Tools 4.6-Gallon Ultra Quiet & Oil-Free Twin Tank Air Compressor (CAT-4610A) on sale for $105.99.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/California-Ai...rue&ref_=ox_sc_act_title_1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER



Go on -- try to resist! I couldn't. Only bad thing is long delivery time.


----------



## StrongTower

Omer stapler is the bomb


Service Exceeding Expectation


----------



## tjbnwi

bigdaddyrooster said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unless you've used the Rotex before you'll be complaining about it. 

Takes a little bit to figure it out. 

Tom


----------



## Metro M & L

So much torque!


----------



## rrk

tjbnwi said:


> Unless you've used the Rotex before you'll be complaining about it.
> 
> Takes a little bit to figure it out.
> 
> Tom


I was in a paint store a month ago and the schmucks there sold a rotex and a huge vac to a lady who just wanted to smooth drywall before she does some decorative painting. She was looking at the DTS 400 because it was smaller and the guy said it was not orbital just linear. 
She may be sorry.

Festool is going overboard selling their stuff at places that have no clue how they are used.


----------



## overanalyze

Should get her number...probably get a hell of a deal...lol.


----------



## Calidecks

rrk said:


> I was in a paint store a month ago and the schmucks there sold a rotex and a huge vac to a lady who just wanted to smooth drywall before she does some decorative painting. She was looking at the DTS 400 because it was smaller and the guy said it was not orbital just linear.
> She may be sorry.
> 
> Festool is going overboard selling their stuff at places that have no clue how they are used.


She fell for those things like everyone else! Lmao!


----------



## m1911

overanalyze said:


> Should get her number...probably get a hell of a deal...lol.


That's the same thing my friend said about the one-armed hooker we saw in New York last year...


----------



## heavy_d

m1911 said:


> That's the same thing my friend said about the one-armed hooker we saw in New York last year...


She probably charges double since she's gotta do twice as much with one arm!


----------



## m1911

heavy_d said:


> She probably charges double since she's gotta do twice as much with one arm!


It's not like you're procuring her services to bake you a cake:laughing:


----------



## brhokel606

Got a delivery today!


----------



## Peter_C

I got a couple deliveries today too. Jealous of the above Systainers


----------



## Unger.const

brhokel606 said:


> Got a delivery today!


Ordered the same two boxes this week.!


----------



## GregB

I'm one of those people that is really impressed with most Festool gear and think it is worth the price. However, most Rotax sanders need a pre-qualification of the buyer. A great deal of skill involved to be happy.


----------



## brhokel606

Unger.const said:


> Ordered the same two boxes this week.!


The drawered sortainer is kind of heavy empty, not sure how it is going to be if filled with screws of other items that's weight adds up quick. Other than that it is sweet. Not sure what I am going to put in it yet, maybe make it my electrical container? Just not sure


----------



## Leo G

brhokel606 said:


> The drawered sortainer is kind of heavy empty, not sure how it is going to be if filled with screws of other items that's weight adds up quick. Other than that it is sweet. Not sure what I am going to put in it yet, maybe make it my electrical container? Just not sure


Heavier.:whistling


----------



## asevereid

brhokel606 said:


> Got a delivery today!


Hey! 
Let me know what you think of that M12 palm nailer... That's on my "maybe" list.


----------



## Justin Huisenga

EricBrancard said:


> I've always wondered how those would be. I look forward to your review.


Set a few jambs with it today. 5'0", 3'4" cased opening, and for shiggles shimmed a pocket door opening (not really necessary but I had it set up). It works as advertised. Jambs ended up dead plumb and square to the wall the jig was referenced off of. The time of 7 minutes shown in their video seems accurate for standard width doors after some time with the tool. I was dealing with wide/odd openings and had to change setups for each so it took a little longer. It was also the first time I had used it so I had to feel my way through the tasks a bit.

You set the width initially by measure the spreaders from corner to corner. The measurement needs to be 1" shorter than the OD of the jamb. To change widths when it is set up you measure from the outsides of the extrusion posts. This needs to be 2" larger than the OD of the jamb. 

The 5'0" required adding in the 24" extensions and the cased opening required the 10" extensions. Swap outs took about 5 min each to add the extensions in. The extensions store inside the extrusion so they are easy to keep track of. Standard size doors between 2'0" and 3'0" are set using the standard spreaders. The cased opening was out of square to the walls by about 1/4". When routed the "shim" ended up tapered from 1/4" to zero but the jamb was dead square. 

For the pocket door I ran the shims across the split studs. Once routed the centers were cut out with a hand saw. This opening took a little longer to plumb the jig because I was very picky about maintaining an exactly centered hang.

Router depth is critical to fit of the jamb. I hit the depth first time and the jambs slid into the sized down opening easily but not to snugly.

The consumable blocks are quick and easy to make. In about 45 minutes at the table saw, ripping and crosscutting, I was able to knock out enough to hang around 150 doors at 10 blocks per opening. As an added benefit I have a lot less scrap in my garage.

On day one my time wasn't dramatically faster than my time using more conventional methods. Dealing with more standard sized openings and a bit more practise to develop proficiency I see the time coming down a lot. It is very well made. It is very easy to use. I don't see a reason why anyone with the ability to read a tape, read a level, and with a little experience with and basic knowledge of a router can't knock out perfect doors in a hurry.


----------



## EricBrancard

So, would you say this tool will be part of your door hanging procedure going forward?


----------



## Justin Huisenga

EricBrancard said:


> So, would you say this tool will be part of your door hanging procedure going forward?


Yes. I see it allowing me to hang a door in a predictable amount of time with predictable and excellent results regardless of framing quality, door size, or door weight. Shimming the jamb for an 8'0"-3'0" solid core won't take more time than a 6'8"-2'6" hollow core. It doesn't take much for me to be able to shim jambs with perfect reveals but I see the jig as lending itself to a production/assembly line flow more so than more traditional methods do. 

There are a few things I want to play around with like locations of templates and spreaders on the extrusions and different routers/glue gun, etc. I'll give you a better review after I've ridden it a little harder and on more standard openings.


----------



## m1911

Looks like too much work for little gain if any...


----------



## EricBrancard

Justin Huisenga said:


> Yes. I see it allowing me to hang a door in a predictable amount of time with predictable and excellent results regardless of framing quality, door size, or door weight. Shimming the jamb for an 8'0"-3'0" solid core won't take more time than a 6'8"-2'6" hollow core. It doesn't take much for me to be able to shim jambs with perfect reveals but I see the jig as lending itself to a production/assembly line flow more so than more traditional methods do.
> 
> There are a few things I want to play around with like locations of templates and spreaders on the extrusions and different routers/glue gun, etc. I'll give you a better review after I've ridden it a little harder and on more standard openings.


Cool. Are you thinking of splitting tasks, where one person will go through the house with the jig and set everything up while one person follows with the install? Or just one person prepping all openings and then going back through for install?


----------



## Peter_C

GregB said:


> I'm one of those people that is really impressed with most Festool gear and think it is worth the price. However, most Rotax sanders need a pre-qualification of the buyer. A great deal of skill involved to be happy.


Yet I would say the Rotex can remove a lot of frustration  Far easier to keep a level surface vs a grinder or belt sander. 

Personally I didn't find the learning curve very steep on the RO150, but just acquired the RO90 so I can't comment on it yet. Although I have spent too many hours grinding metal, which probably helps. Still with a little awareness I would think most anyone with a brain can use one. Otherwise most any sander/grinder can cause unhappiness.


----------



## Calidecks

Justin Huisenga said:


> Set a few jambs with it today. 5'0", 3'4" cased opening, and for shiggles shimmed a pocket door opening (not really necessary but I had it set up). It works as advertised. Jambs ended up dead plumb and square to the wall the jig was referenced off of. The time of 7 minutes shown in their video seems accurate for standard width doors after some time with the tool. I was dealing with wide/odd openings and had to change setups for each so it took a little longer. It was also the first time I had used it so I had to feel my way through the tasks a bit.
> 
> You set the width initially by measure the spreaders from corner to corner. The measurement needs to be 1" shorter than the OD of the jamb. To change widths when it is set up you measure from the outsides of the extrusion posts. This needs to be 2" larger than the OD of the jamb.
> 
> The 5'0" required adding in the 24" extensions and the cased opening required the 10" extensions. Swap outs took about 5 min each to add the extensions in. The extensions store inside the extrusion so they are easy to keep track of. Standard size doors between 2'0" and 3'0" are set using the standard spreaders. The cased opening was out of square to the walls by about 1/4". When routed the "shim" ended up tapered from 1/4" to zero but the jamb was dead square.
> 
> For the pocket door I ran the shims across the split studs. Once routed the centers were cut out with a hand saw. This opening took a little longer to plumb the jig because I was very picky about maintaining an exactly centered hang.
> 
> Router depth is critical to fit of the jamb. I hit the depth first time and the jambs slid into the sized down opening easily but not to snugly.
> 
> The consumable blocks are quick and easy to make. In about 45 minutes at the table saw, ripping and crosscutting, I was able to knock out enough to hang around 150 doors at 10 blocks per opening in about 45 minutes. As an added benefit I have a lot less scrap in my garage.
> 
> On day one my time wasn't dramatically faster than my time using more conventional methods. Dealing with more standard sized openings and a bit more practise to develop proficiency I see the time coming down a lot. It is very well made. It is very easy to use. I don't see a reason why anyone with the ability to read a tape, read a level, and with a little experience with and basic knowledge of a router can't knock out perfect doors in a hurry.


I ordered a bunch of those white pails from U-line. The lids are a pita, but they stay dry inside. I keep shims and what not in them. Used to keep nails in them now I use ammo cans.


----------



## Justin Huisenga

EricBrancard said:


> Cool. Are you thinking of splitting tasks, where one person will go through the house with the jig and set everything up while one person follows with the install? Or just one person prepping all openings and then going back through for install?


That's kind of a toss up. I don't usually like making multiple passes through a task. I like to complete it as far as possible in one shot. Sometime though handling jobs in passes ends up being more efficient. I intend to try it both ways and see how it shakes out. 

Either way it would be one guy handling the task. Most of the time I work alone but when working on jobs with multiple carpenters I'm a big believer in one guy handling a task all the way through as he will always know why he handled specific details in certain ways, where he left off, and what details remain undone. Just less chance for confusion and thing getting missed.


----------



## tjbnwi

Sorry, wrong thread. 

Tom


----------



## asevereid

Oh! 
I forgot... Picked up a Freud biscuit joiner last week, and an old Delta contractor table saw ... Pics to follow.... Tomorrow...


----------



## tjbnwi

Worst part is, the DTS 400 is an orbital sander. The LS 130 is the lineal sander. Festool will train the dealers and their employees, problem is getting the dealer to send more than one for training. The lumber yard near me that recently started selling Frstoold has one guy trained, he knows a few things but not enough to be useful. I think I know more than he does about the line. 

Tom


----------



## Justin Huisenga

Californiadecks said:


> I ordered a bunch of those white pails from U-line. The lids are a pita, but they stay dry inside. I keep shims and what not in them. Used to keep nails in them now I use ammo cans.


My mother has a cat. I get them for free. Great solution for storing shims. :thumbsup:


----------



## tjbnwi

StrongTower said:


> Californiadecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know Freud made power tools. They are a subsidiary of Bosch I do believe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I've ever seen is a biscuit joiner and routers. They used to have a pretty sweet portable router table as well.
Click to expand...

I used that router table. There was no way to lock the router. The height adjustment would change as you were routing. 

Tom


----------



## m1911

tjbnwi said:


> I used that router table. There was no way to lock the router. The height adjustment would change as you were routing.
> 
> Tom


Perfect fir making tapered flutes...:laughing:


----------



## tjbnwi

m1911 said:


> tjbnwi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used that router table. There was no way to lock the router. The height adjustment would change as you were routing.
> 
> Tom
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect fir making tapered flutes...
Click to expand...

...but terrible for edge work. 

Raised panels, forget about it. 

Tom


----------



## D.S.I.

I would hold off on buying any M12 lighting for a bit, just saying.


----------



## D.S.I.

Donohue Const said:


> Never had bits for the impact before, we will see how they work!


I would hold off on any M12 lighting, just saying.


----------



## bigdaddyrooster

tjbnwi said:


> Unless you've used the Rotex before you'll be complaining about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Takes a little bit to figure it out.
> 
> 
> 
> Tom




Thanks for the heads up Tom, I have used pretty much every sander made(in business for 35 years),hopefully it's not too different. We shall see.


----------



## Agility

bigdaddyrooster said:


> Thanks for the heads up Tom, I have used pretty much every sander made(in business for 35 years),hopefully it's not too different. We shall see.



Hopefully it is different, that's why you spent the big money!


----------



## Inner10

My systainer vac arrived.


----------



## Donohue Const

D.S.I. said:


> I would hold off on buying any M12 lighting for a bit, just saying.


So are you saying the m18 I got is not very good?

Or just the m12, I haven't tried any m12 yet


----------



## overanalyze

Inner10 said:


> My systainer vac arrived.


Come on man...pics!! I keep adding the CT SYS and New ets125 to my cart...just haven't pulled the trigger.


----------



## D.S.I.

My Bad, it looks like the M12 on my phone. Carry on.


----------



## Boone32

Just picked up the CT Midi, Compact Cleaning Set and the Carvex. Made for a good Friday! The TS 75 I had already.


----------



## Lettusbee

D.S.I. said:


> My Bad, it looks like the M12 on my phone. Carry on.


What's wrong with the M12 Lights? I have one of the earlier lantern types, and it works fine.


----------



## StrongTower

tjbnwi said:


> I used that router table. There was no way to lock the router. The height adjustment would change as you were routing.
> 
> Tom




I never owned it, but the fence always intrigued me.


----------



## Peter_C

Lettusbee said:


> What's wrong with the M12 Lights? I have one of the earlier lantern types, and it works fine.


I have been beating one of these M12 lights up, and am happy with it. Works well with a magnet screwed into the back under a vehicle hood. More light would be nice, but for it's size it is bright and for how long a 4amp battery lasts I give it a :thumbsup:


----------



## D.S.I.

All I'm saying is, don't buy one now, wait a bit.


----------



## Unger.const

New tool. Propane powered. Old rattle bastard but it runs.


----------



## Calidecks

Unger.const said:


> New tool. Propane powered. Old rattle bastard but it runs.


My dad's company had a truck like that, it was named "Old Glue".


----------



## Unger.const

It was a swans truck I guess in the day


----------



## bigdaddyrooster

Inner10 said:


> My systainer vac arrived.




I received one also. It's really nice. Dam, now I have the addiction. Help me please.


----------



## Inner10

bigdaddyrooster said:


> I received one also. It's really nice. Dam, now I have the addiction. Help me please.


I was kinda wondering why you can't dial down the suction, isn't that kind of a deal breaker for the guys using it on a sander?


----------



## tjbnwi

bigdaddyrooster said:


> Thanks for the heads up Tom, I have used pretty much every sander made(in business for 35 years),hopefully it's not too different. We shall see.


It is that different (in the Rotex mode), either you'll get it right away or be frustrated for a few hours.

Tom


----------



## Leo G

Picked up a couple of these head band LED lamps. So far I think they're great. Only thing that's wrong is you can see the light somewhat, and it can be glary because of it. A little black magic marker on the correct spot solved that. I'll change it over to paint or fingernail polish to make it permanent.

Nice and bright.


----------



## donerightwyo

Picked up this beauty today.


----------



## META

The USA made True Position TP-1935 hardware jig arrived. I also purchased the TP-5MMB Brad Point drill bit for cleaner cuts.


----------



## kevjob

META said:


> The USA made True Position TP-1935 hardware jig arrived. I also purchased the TP-5MMB Brad Point drill bit for cleaner cuts.


Let us know how you like it, I still make my own MDF jigs for pulls and knobs for my kitchens.


----------



## Leo G

I've always used a 3/16" brad point bit for my jigs. I usually bring a blank one to the job site and drill the first (door) hole by hand. Then put the jig on it and drill through. Now I have a copy of the hole and I can blast though the kitchen in less then a half hour. The opening of the handles usually take the longest.

For handles I make a jig in the shop. I already know the openings on the drawers. The jig I make is center based so I push the jig to one side of the drawer, measure and divide by two and move the jig to that position and drill.

I see the US jig has a hold on the right to align the jig. I'll bet you don't use that to much. Unless the kitchen has one size drawer it'll probably slow you down. 

Let us know how you like it.


----------



## StrongTower

META said:


> The USA made True Position TP-1935 hardware jig arrived. I also purchased the TP-5MMB Brad Point drill bit for cleaner cuts.




Had mine for over a year, paid for itself right away. The standard cobalt bit that comes with it is actually very nice. I didn't get the extensions as you have. I don't drill all the way through with the jig in place, just a starter hole then follow up with through holes. Really nice for switching in between sizes of pulls and different drawer boxes. 

Leo, I use the hook on the end for doors, not drawers. This jig is worth every dollar.


----------



## Leo G

It would absolutely work for doors. Is it awkward to use on doors, or can the jig be broken down to a smaller dimension?


----------



## StrongTower

Definetly have to watch it on a detailed edge door, but it's always seemed pretty stable to me. For size, I never had a problem fitting it anywhere


Service Exceeding Expectation


----------



## m1911

Scrap MDF and 2P10, gives me unlimited number of custom jigs.


----------



## META

It also does adjustable shelving layout which is nice. For ease of mind, I'd rather have this than do the custom jig every time, or keep a stash of them.


----------



## aptpupil

I freaking love that jig. Paid for itself on the first job. I also drill a bit of the hole, take jig off, and then finish the hole. Flip it over for right door vs left door. Measurements on it are accurate so it's super easy to get everything centered.


----------



## Mike-B

My tool salesman brought the milwaukee rep in last week. He had a truck full of goodies.

I got a crimper. It came with a free die set that does up to 600 mcm.

I also picked up 2 of the small LED lights. They each came with a free 4.0 battery.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## donerightwyo

Found this at a gun show for $15. With original case. Guy thought it was cellulite:no:. He owns a large antique shop and admitted after I had already paid his wife that maybe he shoulda looked it up.


View attachment 305185


----------



## donerightwyo




----------



## m1911

I figured more drills and impacts couldn't hurt:laughing:


----------



## asevereid

donerightwyo said:


> Found this at a gun show for $15. With original case. Guy thought it was cellulite:no:. He owns a large antique shop and admitted after I had already paid his wife that maybe he shoulda looked it
> 
> 
> View attachment 305185
> 
> View attachment 305193


That's cool, but does it have the extension? 
I like those old folding rules... Got two of 'em. Hardly ever see the light of day unless I'm working on a personal woodwork project (which are few and far between).


----------



## donerightwyo

asevereid said:


> That's cool, but does it have the extension?
> I like those old folding rules... Got two of 'em. Hardly ever see the light of day unless I'm working on a personal woodwork project (which are few and far between).


No extension. It is ivory from across the pond, mid 1800's near as I can tell.


----------



## Lettusbee

m1911 said:


> I figured more drills and impacts couldn't hurt:laughing:


I want to buy that set, but my 5 year old set won't die


----------



## overanalyze

kevjob said:


> I looked at that, so it works pretty well at keeping dust down?


It does. The turbine to collect the dust runs off the motor collet. You still get a little. I noticed the cuts are very clean when done. Usually after cutting out a can light you can tap on the ceiling to get the left over dust to drop. There was hardly any left.


----------



## Deckhead

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Just got this wired up after sitting for almost 8 months.
> 
> https://youtu.be/zzplxYO8phg


Was wondering when you were going to get that big bastard running. Table looks phenomenal, what did you use to clean it?

What are you planning to sand with such a big disk sander? Of course every time I ask this I find myself wanting a bigger than I have model.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Deckhead said:


> Was wondering when you were going to get that big bastard running. Table looks phenomenal, what did you use to clean it?
> 
> What are you planning to sand with such a big disk sander? Of course every time I ask this I find myself wanting a bigger than I have model.


A rotex, wire wheel, thinner and paste wax. 

Anything I want to sand?

Round top windows, segments for turnings, tune up joinery, trim an inch off something. Lol.


----------



## Leo G

Inch ???


----------



## overanalyze

Leo G said:


> Inch ???


Why....because he can!


----------



## Aaron Berk

I only own about 5 DeWalt "tools" but man I love their boxes :thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G

Ya, they stole that from Stanley


----------



## aptpupil

Leo G said:


> Ya, they stole that from Stanley


More like Stanley gave it to them seeing as they own dewalt


----------



## StrongTower

aptpupil said:


> More like Stanley gave it to them seeing as they own dewalt




More like Stanley rebranded it DEWALT to charge more money based on name recognition.


----------



## Aaron Berk

Leo G said:


> Ya, they stole that from Stanley


Yes, and that was my 1st experience with them. I worked with a guy who had a Stanly that was missing a cantilever arm and was totally beat to snot but still super functional. Fell in love with it. So 2 yrs later here I am, finally getting one.


----------



## CrpntrFrk

kyle_dmr said:


> Good deal on. Also got 2 more fuel saws and sawzalls. Those are all 5.0's also


I don't think you'd need to go back to a charger for weeks!


----------



## Leo G

I hemmed and hawed over buying the box. It was about $100. Next day I walked back and forth to my truck about 25 times getting various small tools. I bought the box that night.

A good while later the boxes went on sale for $50. I figured they were going to discontinue them. So I bought 2 of them. I figured since I have 106lbs worth of tools in it it would succumb to the weight. So far, 5-6 years later I'm still on the 1st one. I have 2 more in new condition.

I guess that's why they dropped in price, sold out to DeWalt.


----------



## Aaron Berk

Mine didn't come with the removable top tray Leo. Not sure I'll miss it though.
I paid the unpleasant $100 price tag, sure wish I had caught the discount pricing.


----------



## Peter_C

New compressor arrived today, which is a CAT-4610A-H bought California Air off of Ebay for $139 shipped, no tax. After lugging around a heavy LOUD Rol-Air, this California Air is far lighter and much quitter. The aluminum tanks seem to make a big difference in weight. Ran it a decent amount today with my blow gun and am happy with it. I tested the compressor with my framing gun and it did just fine, but I wouldn't use it to frame with regularly.


----------



## Leo G

Aaron Berk said:


> Mine didn't come with the removable top tray Leo. Not sure I'll miss it though.
> I paid the unpleasant $100 price tag, sure wish I had caught the discount pricing.


You won't miss it because you never had it. I'd miss it horribly. I have a lot of stuff in that moveable tray. Wonder if it was eliminated or someone just removed it for you :whistling


----------



## Leo G

Peter_C said:


> New compressor arrived today, which is a CAT-4610A-H bought California Air off of Ebay for $139 shipped, no tax. After lugging around a heavy LOUD Rol-Air, this California Air is far lighter and much quitter. The aluminum tanks seem to make a big difference in weight. Ran it a decent amount today with my blow gun and am happy with it. I tested the compressor with my framing gun and it did just fine, but I wouldn't use it to frame with regularly.


I think the aluminum tanks would reduce the weight a good amount.

Steel is about 500lb per cubic foot

Aluminum is about 170lb per cubic foot.


----------



## Aaron Berk

Leo G said:


> You won't miss it because you never had it. I'd miss it horribly. I have a lot of stuff in that moveable tray. Wonder if it was eliminated or someone just removed it for you :whistling


Yeah I thought about that, they only had 2 on display and neither one had it. I'm going to keep checking.... and maybe remove one if I see it show up :whistling lol

Honestly though, I don't think I'll miss it. The way I planned my layout I think it would get in the way of tall items.

Any you say you have easily gotten 5 yrs out of your 1st cantilever box and still counting.... :clap::clap: thats good to hear. 
I'm pretty easy on my tools so this one should last a good long while.


----------



## Leo G

Things that I have in the box

2 white Makita 18v drills
White Makita 6 3/8" 18v saw
Makita charger and 2 1.5AH batteries
16oz glue bottle and a few rolls of masking tape
3/8" drill index
2 1/2" PC Belt sander and extra belts
Fein Multimaster
Bosch barrel grip jigsaw
Dremel Kit
2 wonder bars
Kreg Jig, Clamp and Drill bit
3/4" Rabbet plane
Couple of scribes
1/4" and 3/4" chisel
Tape measure
Stud finder
Lots of different screws
Small and Large Vice grips
Linesman Pliers 
7 forstner bits
Drywall saw
4 large Drill bits 9/16, 5/8, 11/16, 3/4"
Various air nails
23ga pinner
18ga nail gun

And I'm sure more that I can't think of right now.


----------



## Aaron Berk

Mine is still empty..... I'll get it full over the weekend.


----------



## Leo G

It took me about 2 hours to figure out how to pack mine the first time. Now I have a lot more stuff in it. I carry about 90% of my installation tools in that one box. The rest is drill drivers and a track saw. And a lot of stuff that stays in the truck.


----------



## Unger.const

Went to respond with above quote. But it brought up some other post about a breaker panel......weird. ..

Yes 44 batteries. And then I found a couple more. Then gave a few away. A buddy wanted a the m12 fuel hackzall. And I had a new one in a box still from the last sale. So I gave it to him on my birthday with a couple of batteries.

I don't have employees. A helper once and a while. But then the reason I can afford tools is no employees to pay (wink)


----------



## Unger.const

New festool box. Box with one drawer.
Box with 3 drawers.


----------



## SectorSecurity

kyle_dmr said:


> Did you not see my post? In Canada...


Where in Canada did you find these sales?


----------



## heavy_d

Ohhh yeah!


----------



## Driftweed

Getting ready to see if the hype is real...m18 fuel brushless with a 1 inch auger bit


----------



## Leo G

But but but.....it's not green....


----------



## Driftweed

Yeah...10 holes later and not even half a battery. Purchase justified


----------



## Mort

I tried an auger bit about that size with a brushless Makita once. Wouldn't even turn it...


----------



## Unger.const

M18 fuel grinder $179. Buy that and get two 5.0 free. Two more 5.0 batts. $49 each. M12 fuel drill and impact set w 4.0batt and 2.0batt $179. Two red helix drill sets $26each. Two chalk lines.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Been looking for a sash sticker for a while now. This has a plow and bore for sash weight cords.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Forgot picture.


----------



## Ohteah

Unger.const said:


> M18 fuel grinder $179. Buy that and get two 5.0 free. Two more 5.0 batts. $49 each. M12 fuel drill and impact set w 4.0batt and 2.0batt $179. Two red helix drill sets $26each. Two chalk lines.


Where do you find these deals , local supplier?


----------



## m1911

heavy_d said:


> Ohhh yeah!


Oh no... it's makita...:blink:


----------



## m1911

Unger.const said:


> M18 fuel grinder $179. Buy that and get two 5.0 free. Two more 5.0 batts. $49 each. M12 fuel drill and impact set w 4.0batt and 2.0batt $179. Two red helix drill sets $26each. Two chalk lines.


I think you need more batteries though...


----------



## Unger.const

Ohteah said:


> Where do you find these deals , local supplier?


Yes local lumber yard that would make any box store look like an a mature lemonade stand. About 3 times a year they have a tool blow out with vendors.


----------



## Unger.const

m1911 said:


> I think you need more batteries though...


I knee I should have grabbed another one. 

Tore down a small barn the other day. Two guys on sawzalls one on circ saw. Chopped it down to manageable 4ftx12ft sections to haul off. No cords no power no generator no problem


----------



## Donohue Const

Unger.const said:


> M18 fuel grinder $179. Buy that and get two 5.0 free. Two more 5.0 batts. $49 each. M12 fuel drill and impact set w 4.0batt and 2.0batt $179. Two red helix drill sets $26each. Two chalk lines.


Where did you find that deal??

Edit- Nevermind, my phone just loaded your answer!


----------



## Calidecks

Unger.const said:


> M18 fuel grinder $179. Buy that and get two 5.0 free. Two more 5.0 batts. $49 each. M12 fuel drill and impact set w 4.0batt and 2.0batt $179. Two red helix drill sets $26each. Two chalk lines.


The hook on those chalk boxes suck. I replaced it with an old Tajima hook I had. The box is good though.


----------



## Unger.const

Californiadecks said:


> The hook on those chalk boxes suck. I replaced it with an old Tajima hook I had. The box is good though.


My tajima's spill chalk out the line hole painting lots of blue all over the place.


----------



## Calidecks

Unger.const said:


> My tajima's spill chalk out the line hole painting lots of blue all over the place.


Yep, but the hook is great! :laughing: those milwaukee hold the chalk better.


----------



## overanalyze

Kind of a tool....


----------



## Peter_C

overanalyze said:


> Kind of a tool....


On first look I thought it was a coffee maker. Let us know how it works out please :thumbsup:


----------



## Deckhead

WarnerConstInc. said:


> This will be a sweet saw, picking up another just like it this weekend.
> 
> Finish putting it back together later today.


What happened to the Whitney?


----------



## Justin Huisenga

Jswills76 said:


> View attachment 306929
> 
> This is a game changer. Thanks Justin for posting about it on here. I bought 2 of them. I have 2 guys going ahead prepping the opening. I still have a few hundred doors left on this project to do, wish i got it sooner.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


No problem. Feel pretty much the same way about it. Hung a few more with it and am very please. 2 guys prepping ahead should put a dent in the stack in a hurry.:thumbsup: 

Keep an eye on the jamb widths. Prehung head lengths can vary enough to throw off your size down and reveals. I hung a few 2'6"s that had slightly different widths. If you are watching for it it's not a problem because the adjustment is very simple on the tool. The other mistake I made on one was to overtighten the mid support screw. Built a slight bow into the jamb because of too much tension. 

I was talking to the owner/inventor when I ordered just asking questions. The guy in the video is his kid (not a carpenter) who has hung maybe 15 door in his life. Still hitting a damn good install time with the tool.


----------



## overanalyze

Peter_C said:


> On first look I thought it was a coffee maker. Let us know how it works out please :thumbsup:


Will do. We have a small interior demo job tomorrow so it will get some light duty testing.


----------



## overanalyze

Justin Huisenga said:


> No problem. Feel pretty much the same way about it. Hung a few more with it and am very please. 2 guys prepping ahead should put a dent in the stack in a hurry.:thumbsup:
> 
> Keep an eye on the jamb widths. Prehung head lengths can vary enough to throw off your size down and reveals. I hung a few 2'6"s that had slightly different widths. If you are watching for it it's not a problem because the adjustment is very simple on the tool. The other mistake I made on one was to overtighten the mid support screw. Built a slight bow into the jamb because of too much tension.
> 
> I was talking to the owner/inventor when I ordered just asking questions. The guy in the video is his kid (not a carpenter) who has hung maybe 15 door in his life. Still hitting a damn good install time with the tool.


Do you have a link to that video Justin? I would like to see how it is used.


----------



## tjbnwi

overanalyze said:


> Do you have a link to that video Justin? I would like to see how it is used.


I had to find it after I talked with Justin about the Jamb Master.






Tom


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Deckhead said:


> What happened to the Whitney?


It's still my baby. 

The Martin's are sweet, but space hogs when you don't cut sheet goods.


----------



## Tom M

Looks great, not sure if its worth it though.

I shim then hang, other times I tack then shim square. Many guys tack the trim on one side first to keep it aligned.


----------



## overanalyze

Just watched the Jambmaster video...pretty cool. I know I am fairly efficient at setting doors but not 7 minutes fast....hmmm...


----------



## META

Jswills76 said:


> View attachment 306929
> 
> This is a game changer. Thanks Justin for posting about it on here. I bought 2 of them. I have 2 guys going ahead prepping the opening. I still have a few hundred doors left on this project to do, wish i got it sooner.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


What's the pricing? Slick.


----------



## Deckhead

overanalyze said:


> Just watched the Jambmaster video...pretty cool. I know I am fairly efficient at setting doors but not 7 minutes fast....hmmm...


These days I hang few doors unless I buiod them. A while back in commercial and residential "construction" days I did a bunch. Every job I framed I did trim out on. I likened myself to one of the best prehung guys around, I would average about 12-14 minutes and didnt play that split jamb bullsht game. 7 minutes is fast. Like, silly fast.

Cost doesnt even matter if it can cut time in half. One job it pays for itself easily.

I went to their site and watched everything and thought about buying it for the 10 doors a year I hang for the ease of use. It would save me all of an hour or two throughout the year but it was more of the headache of it saves from a ****ty frame job.


----------



## Deckhead

WarnerConstInc. said:


> It's still my baby.
> 
> The Martin's are sweet, but space hogs when you don't cut sheet goods.


Whats the hp on the Martin? If you want to sell one I will definitely make it to Indiana for the festool thing all truck and trailered up making it a double whammy. My phaee converter will start a 12 hp but wont do anything more.


----------



## META

And I thought I graduated from hot glue when I left high school...next I'll be posting my awesome JambMaster and shiny hot glue gun...lol.


----------



## Aaron Berk

JambMaster Jig, wow

Looked like a gimmick to me when I saw the 1st post about it. 
After watching the video..... I like it.

Website says its about as expensive as a good hinge jig. So whats that, about $500 max?


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

Aaron Berk said:


> JambMaster Jig, wow
> 
> Looked like a gimmick to me when I saw the 1st post about it.
> After watching the video..... I like it.
> 
> Website says its about as expensive as a good hinge jig. So whats that, about $500 max?


Justin paid just over $500 with shipping.

I don't hang doors often but it's a tool that would make you money for the rest of your career. I'm considering it. I'd wait till I had a job that involved hanging a few doors to buy it though.


----------



## brhokel606

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Justin paid just over $500 with shipping.
> 
> I don't hang doors often but it's a tool that would make you money for the rest of your career. I'm considering it. I'd wait till I had a job that involved hanging a few doors to buy it though.


That's exactly what I am waiting for, a bigger door hanging job that I can work that tool into my bid, lol. I will definitely have one by the end of the year.


----------



## StrongTower

For all this biz Justin's getting jamb master, they outta give him a shirt or something! Hook the brother up with some swag!


Service Exceeding Expectation


----------



## m1911

Picked up a spare...


----------



## Aaron Berk

m1911 said:


> Picked up a spare...


I've got the same one, had it a few yrs now.

Love it :thumbsup:


----------



## m1911

Aaron Berk said:


> I've got the same one, had it a few yrs now.
> 
> Love it :thumbsup:


I had mine 10 years. I just picked this one up, and I picked up another and one couple weeks ago, it's the newer version.
Doesn't hurt to have spares.


----------



## Justin Huisenga

Aaron Berk said:


> JambMaster Jig, wow
> 
> Looked like a gimmick to me when I saw the 1st post about it.
> After watching the video..... I like it.
> 
> Website says its about as expensive as a good hinge jig. So whats that, about $500 max?


Ran me $513 with shipping from Canada. Included extensions for widths out to 72" and height extensions/extra templates for up to 8'0" doors. Price is reasonable for what you get and much cheaper than it was 8 years ago when it first came out with all the accessories through a US distributer. 

Not sold 100% on the width extensions but on openings within the range of the standard spreaders it's a rock star. In use it performs exactly like the video as long as you pay attention to your setup. Like anything else setup is clutch.


----------



## m1911

You could easily make a similar jig out out of birch plywood...think of Templeco templates...hmmmm...


----------



## SouthonBeach

m1911 said:


> Picked up a spare...




Got one of those a month or so ago. Love that little thing.


----------



## Justin Huisenga

m1911 said:


> You could easily make a similar jig out out of birch plywood...think of Templeco templates...hmmmm...


That was my first thought. I almost always build the jigs I need/want to do my job vs buy. Often it's worth it to build because you get what you want instead of adapting to the way the tool is designed. Played around with the idea of ply, laminating multiple layers of ply etc with t-track. Kept running into concerns about stability and long term accuracy. Thought about using 80/20 for stiffness and ease of adjustability and ply templates but had concerns about the stability of the templates when in use even with a strong back stiffener. A little bit of flex at the back end and it will blow the jamb fit. 

I had enough immediate need to justify the purchase to my internal Dutch bean counter and was frustrated enough with the crap framing I keep finding to smile when I bought it.

All around the thing is definitely made well. Not sure I could build it better even with multiple versions to tweak problems. You can tell it was designed by a carpenter and not a bubble head engineer. Simple to use, simple to adjust, and durable enough to remain accurate for years.


----------



## m1911

Justin Huisenga said:


> That was my first thought. I almost always build the jigs I need/want to do my job vs buy. Often it's worth it to build because you get what you want instead of adapting to the way the tool is designed. Played around with the idea of ply, laminating multiple layers of ply etc with t-track. Kept running into concerns about stability and long term accuracy. Thought about using 80/20 for stiffness and ease of adjustability and ply templates but had concerns about the stability of the templates when in use even with a strong back stiffener. A little bit of flex at the back end and it will blow the jamb fit.
> 
> I had enough immediate need to justify the purchase to my internal Dutch bean counter and was frustrated enough with the crap framing I keep finding to smile when I bought it.
> 
> All around the thing is definitely made well. Not sure I could build it better even with multiple versions to tweak problems. You can tell it was designed by a carpenter and not a bubble head engineer. Simple to use, simple to adjust, and durable enough to remain accurate for years.


I get it. Sometimes I build jigs myself not because I'm cheap(my wife thinks otherwise,lol), I enjoy the challenge and satisfaction...:laughing:


----------



## Justin Huisenga

m1911 said:


> I get it. Sometimes I build jigs myself not because I'm cheap(my wife thinks otherwise,lol), I enjoy the challenge and satisfaction...:laughing:


Same here. The mind puzzle is fun. Very satisfying to build and more so to use. Impresses the natives too.:thumbsup:


----------



## m1911

Justin Huisenga said:


> Same here. The mind puzzle is fun. Very satisfying to build and more so to use. Impresses the natives too.:thumbsup:


Time permitting of course...
Pesky work and wives take up time... :laughing:


----------



## EricBrancard

I have so many grand ideas about jigs, fixtures and work tables/stands I'm going to build. Then the weekend rolls around and I binge watch TV seasons on Netflix. :laughing:


----------



## m1911

EricBrancard said:


> I have so many grand ideas about jigs, fixtures and work tables/stands I'm going to build. Then the weekend rolls around and I binge watch TV seasons on Netflix. :laughing:


Your boss lets you watch tv on weekends rather than help around the house?:blink:


----------



## EricBrancard

m1911 said:


> Your boss lets you watch tv on weekends rather than help around the house?:blink:


My boss is me.


----------



## m1911

EricBrancard said:


> My boss is me.


Keep telling yourself that...:laughing:


----------



## Aaron Berk

Went out and got a trailer today. Used.
It's 7x12 with 3500lb tandem axles, trailer brakes, and a flat nose.

Steel frame, 6' height, ramp door and man door.

Not my PERFECT trailer, but it's my 1st and for $1,500 I think it's worth the gamble.

It's a tool only trailer, and will be used for trim carpentry, mostly new construction.

Now on to the trailer set up thread.....:clap: :clap: :clap: let the fun begin.


----------



## CrpntrFrk

Aaron Berk said:


> Went out and got a trailer today. Used.
> It's 7x12 with 3500lb tandem axles, trailer brakes, and a flat nose.
> 
> Steel frame, 6' height, ramp door and man door.
> 
> Not my PERFECT trailer, but it's my 1st and for $1,500 I think it's worth the gamble.
> 
> It's a tool only trailer, and will be used for trim carpentry, mostly new construction.
> 
> Now on to the trailer set up thread.....:clap: :clap: :clap: let the fun begin.


You gotta start somewhere! Mine is not perfect either. Needs this and that but a good starter. 

Don't forget progress pictures in the trailer thread!


----------



## Inner10

Aaron Berk said:


> Went out and got a trailer today. Used.
> It's 7x12 with 3500lb tandem axles, trailer brakes, and a flat nose.
> 
> Steel frame, 6' height, ramp door and man door.
> 
> Not my PERFECT trailer, but it's my 1st and for $1,500 I think it's worth the gamble.
> 
> It's a tool only trailer, and will be used for trim carpentry, mostly new construction.
> 
> Now on to the trailer set up thread.....:clap: :clap: :clap: let the fun begin.


Where did you score that for 1500?


----------



## Lanya LaPunta

Inner10 said:


> Where did you score that for 1500?


That's what I was going to ask. That's a bargain and a freakin' half.


----------



## TimelessQuality

Georgia is like the Detroit of trailer manufacturers for some reason...


----------



## Aaron Berk

Contractors aren't the only ones who get beat up on price all day long :whistling

I've learned a few trick from dealing with all the price hagglers.:laughing:

And yes I know that "my price is my price" and I usualy don't haggle ppl to bad.
The trailer was listed on my local C-list for 1900 as an 8x12
I txted the guy and told him I'm pushing for a $1,500 trailer. (so I was up front with my budget).

we talked a bit and he said he could do 1,700

I went to see it (told him I had no money till 2days  ) and he said okay, just come look.

It was raining, I offered 1,500 "tomorrow" since it's only 7x12 he said "can you do it today" . :thumbup:

Yup, I'll be back in an Hr, I got to go "find the money"

So there we go, I've got a trailer, and the guy was supper happy and real nice the whole way through. I've got a bill of sale, and his name checked out as the owner on the title, so it's legit


----------



## Inner10

I can't believe I went so many years with my hard hat falling on the ground every time I opened the back door.


----------



## brhokel606

Inner10 said:


> I can't believe I went so many years with my hard hat falling on the ground every time I opened the back door.


Where did you get those?


----------



## Inner10

brhokel606 said:


> Where did you get those?


Mr. Safety a local store.


----------



## Leo G

https://www.northernsafety.com/Product/27937/Rackem-OvertheSeat-Hard-Hat-Hook-Rack


----------



## Unger.const

Yeah......it's here.....


----------



## bcook1979

Unger.const said:


> Yeah......it's here.....


We all want a review of how well it works....


----------



## RobertCDF

Picked this up yesterday... $135, came with a free extra 4.0 battery.


----------



## RobertCDF

Picked up 2 of these today for $165 ea. That's the BA brushless drill and 2 5.0 batteries.
I'll sell off at least 1 drill, probably both impacts and the 2 chargers.


----------



## asevereid

Picked up a Rubi Speed 25, and found a used Black and Decker Hinge Butt Template... Complete! 
Had about 10 random router bits in it too.


----------



## Warren

RobertCDF said:


> Picked this up yesterday... $135, came with a free extra 4.0 battery.



Where are you getting these deals?


----------



## RobertCDF

Warren said:


> Where are you getting these deals?


:whistling:whistling:whistling:whistling Home depot... Gotta know which stores to go to... And how to check for clearance items. :clap:


----------



## Unger.const

bcook1979 said:


> We all want a review of how well it works....


Funny story.....

If the pictures are in order. 

Grabbed a compact battery. 2inch nails. Shot a bunch in pressure treated 4x4. Would always sit proud after about a dozen shots. Grabbed a 2x4. Still proud......grabbed a full charged 5.0 battery......still proud. Realized the nose guard comes shipped in the proud setting......priceless (I'm a platinum idiot today). Changed it to countersunk and boy did it. Changed to 2.5inch nails. Even in a knot. (Picture of hand pointing to it).

Got the senco fusion. Same rack of 2.5inch. Wrinkled and jamb ed nose guard. (Pictured with gun still trapped)

Gave senco 2nd try. Wrinkled again.
Switched the nails back to Milwaukee aimed for the knot.....countersunk again.

So far the cons are ....

Heavier then the fusion (but not as heavy as lugging an air compressor or fighting cords)

Has some kick to it.
The led light is not put in the right spot (but then again if you're trying to nail things in the dark ask her if you can use the other tool)

Pros are.....

No hose.
No gas.
One battery platform (I think I have 20 m18s)
Will countersink 2.5inch in hardwood

Will have to get more time with it. Like it so far !!!


----------



## m1911

O


Unger.const said:


> Funny story.....
> 
> If the pictures are in order.
> 
> Grabbed a compact battery. 2inch nails. Shot a bunch in pressure treated 4x4. Would always sit proud after about a dozen shots. Grabbed a 2x4. Still proud......grabbed a full charged 5.0 battery......still proud. Realized the nose guard comes shipped in the proud setting......priceless (I'm a platinum idiot today). Changed it to countersunk and boy did it. Changed to 2.5inch nails. Even in a knot. (Picture of hand pointing to it).
> 
> Got the senco fusion. Same rack of 2.5inch. Wrinkled and jamb ed nose guard. (Pictured with gun still trapped)
> 
> Gave senco 2nd try. Wrinkled again.
> Switched the nails back to Milwaukee aimed for the knot.....countersunk again.
> 
> So far the cons are ....
> 
> Heavier then the fusion (but not as heavy as lugging an air compressor or fighting cords)
> 
> Has some kick to it.
> The led light is not put in the right spot (but then again if you're trying to nail things in the dark ask her if you can use the other tool)
> 
> Pros are.....
> 
> No hose.
> No gas.
> One battery platform (I think I have 20 m18s)
> Will countersink 2.5inch in hardwood
> 
> Will have to get more time with it. Like it so far !!!


Thanks a lot...:bangin: I just picked this up today...:blink: WTF


----------



## Mordekyle

Long time TBA lurker, first time poster. $390 to my door

It's normal behavior to scour Craigslist and eBay for deals on tools, right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregB

Normal here, everyone else thinks we're all nuts......


----------



## Calidecks

Mordekyle said:


> Long time TBA lurker, first time poster. $390 to my door
> 
> It's normal behavior to scour Craigslist and eBay for deals on tools, right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome to the meeting! The first step is admitting it.


----------



## Unger.const

m1911 said:


> O
> 
> Thanks a lot...:bangin: I just picked this up today...:blink: WTF


Still a great gun. Besides how often do you need to sink 2.5inch into oak?


----------



## m1911

Unger.const said:


> Still a great gun. Besides how often do you need to sink 2.5inch into oak?


I'll see how it works. It was $235 from HD, so not that bad. If it sucks, then the next trim job is gonna have materials marked up by $235. :vs_lol:


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

RobertCDF said:


> Picked this up yesterday... $135, came with a free extra 4.0 battery.


Rob are making a move away from Dewalt or too good of deal to pass up


----------



## RobertCDF

CITY DECKS INC said:


> Rob are making a move away from Dewalt or too good of deal to pass up


Too good a deal to pass up. 

I think there is no possible way to stick to one brand for cordless tools, it's far too limiting to think that way.


----------



## brhokel606

I am heavy into Dewalt as most know but getting big into M12 now too. I love the M12 size for power, way better than the Dewalt 12v, which I have too. M12 has a nice selection of tools and hopefully adding more.

On a side note, my M12 drill stopped working yesterday, put battery in and no lights or anything....not sure whats up.


----------



## brhokel606

Mordekyle said:


> Long time TBA lurker, first time poster. $390 to my door
> 
> It's normal behavior to scour Craigslist and eBay for deals on tools, right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have that drill and it is awesome, seriously use it constantly instead of getting out larger Bosch (corded) SDS. Doesn't have hammer hit of the larger but for smaller chipping and drilling for rebar it is great. Small, easy to hold to drill horizontal, hopefully you will like it as much too.


----------



## Inner10

brhokel606 said:


> I have that drill and it is awesome, seriously use it constantly instead of getting out larger Bosch (corded) SDS. Doesn't have hammer hit of the larger but for smaller chipping and drilling for rebar it is great. Small, easy to hold to drill horizontal, hopefully you will like it as much too.


I have the cheaper non brushless one and it's excellent, I'd love to see how the fancy one compares.


----------



## Mordekyle

Californiadecks said:


> Welcome to the meeting! The first step is admitting it.




Just so you know, I'm not admitting anything. I need this for work. (Deadpan)


----------



## Calidecks

Mordekyle said:


> Just so you know, I'm not admitting anything. I need this for work. (Deadpan)


Well all I can say is normal tool buyers don't go to tool buyers meetings. Keep coming back.


----------



## Peter_C

RobertCDF said:


> :whistling:whistling:whistling:whistling Home depot... Gotta know which stores to go to... And how to check for clearance items. :clap:


I ALWAYS check the clearance section and HD never has anything I want 

Especially since that Makita drill is the one I want. Thought I got a good deal on the M12 Fuel kit at $165, but apparently not, no free extra battery and not as good of a price.

How can we be sure you are not working with in cahoots with a manager :whistling


----------



## Deckhead

Peter_C said:


> I ALWAYS check the clearance section and HD never has anything I want
> 
> Especially since that Makita drill is the one I want. Thought I got a good deal on the M12 Fuel kit at $165, but apparently not, no free extra battery and not as good of a price.
> 
> How can we be sure you are not working with in cahoots with a manager :whistling


He probably buys his Fiberon through them and is first on the list when they are getting rid of stuff.


----------



## aaron_a

Picked this up after my California tools twin tank started smelling goofy. I don't think it likes running two framing guns all day. Kind of heavy, but should be nice for higher demand jobs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Is it quiet? I also think it needs just one more sticker on it.


----------



## aaron_a

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Is it quiet? I also think it needs just one more sticker on it.




80db. Not as quiet as the California air, but quieter than the pancakes I was running before.


----------



## Deckhead

DaVinciRemodel said:


> I also think it needs just one more sticker on it.


Agreed, you can almost see that its green in the center... A big "I'm a Deckhead" sticker in the front would polish it off nicely.:laughing:


----------



## aaron_a

Deckhead said:


> Agreed, you can almost see that its green in the center... A big "I'm a Deckhead" sticker in the front would polish it off nicely.:laughing:




Ha, you got one you wanna send me or something?


----------



## Deckhead

aaron_a said:


> Ha, you got one you wanna send me or something?


No, but now I'm going to get some made.:thumbsup: Thanks for the idea.


----------



## charimon

Deckhead said:


> No, but now I'm going to get some made.:thumbsup: Thanks for the idea.


Tile geeks already climbed that hill.:thumbsup:


----------



## EricBrancard

Just ordered a Makita track saw. I went back and forth for a while on this and ultimately I have to thank M1911 for my decision. He has been singing the praises of this saw for years.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Deckhead said:


> Agreed, you can almost see that its green in the center... A big "I'm a Deckhead" sticker in the front would polish it off nicely.:laughing:


I was thinking something more along the lines of:

“Swallowing this can be dangerous to your health”.

Should be mandatory - happens all the time.


----------



## m1911

EricBrancard said:


> Just ordered a Makita track saw. I went back and forth for a while on this and ultimately I have to thank M1911 for my decision. He has been singing the praises of this saw for years.



Glad I could help.


----------



## EricBrancard

m1911 said:


> Glad I could help.


Hopefully the track is warped enough that I can make a cool radius cut on a deck.


----------



## m1911

EricBrancard said:


> Hopefully the track is warped enough that I can make a cool radius cut on a deck.


I doubt it... I had three cupped ones... but you don't need really square cuts in a deck, so you'll be fine...:thumbsup:


----------



## rrk

EricBrancard said:


> Just ordered a Makita track saw. I went back and forth for a while on this and ultimately I have to thank M1911 for my decision. He has been singing the praises of this saw for years.


I have a Makita and a festool tracksaw, IMHO the makita is better. Definitely more powerful and smoother operating.


----------



## EricBrancard

The deciding factor for me is that it was $399 Shipped. Festool is $260 more and, in the future, I think I want the Mafell anyways so the Makita is like a placeholder tool. Plus, it's 2016 and I still don't have a track saw.


----------



## m1911

...


Bob was here


----------



## m1911

Peter_C said:


> What size of metal are you cutting with the larger grinder? What size of wheel?
> 
> 
> Spinning wheels of death!
> 
> No pics needed as I have probably already seen it, or one like it  The pic of guy on Pirate 4x4 that got his shirt caught up, which the grinder caused to become tighter and tighter, was pretty nasty too. Deadman's switches are a good thing to have.
> 
> Yes a full face shield when grinding anything, along with muffs. I keep both on top of my toolbox. Most important is to buy wheels that are better quality and won't blow up as often. No Harbor Freight crap.


My brain only picked out the word "muffs" in all that... :laughing:


----------



## Gatorgrizz27

No pics, but picked up a Bosch 10 amp 4 1/2" angle grinder on Friday, and was pleasantly surprised to see it was made in Germany. My Stabila jamber levels showed up at my shop today, along with some Bulldog SDS bits, and I ordered a Bosch MR23 plunger router yesterday and a couple more L-Boxxes. And they had 6' aluminum ladders for $40 at Home Depot today. Bunch of Flexzilla extension cords last week, and a couple more air hoses. Need to stop for a bit...


----------



## SectorSecurity

I tried to pick up the Milwaukee 18v vac today but at 180$ I couldn't bring myself to do it

So I picked up some 72" flex bits and some other junk, hate having to use flex bits.


----------



## m1911

SectorSecurity said:


> I tried to pick up the Milwaukee 18v vac today but at 180$ I couldn't bring myself to do it
> 
> So I picked up some 72" flex bits and some other junk, hate having to use flex bits.


I love/hate those bits. I've gone out the roof and thru floor and carpet witj those once too often... :blink: :laughing:


----------



## CrpntrFrk

Peter_C said:


> What size of metal are you cutting with the larger grinder? What size of wheel?
> 
> 
> Spinning wheels of death!
> 
> No pics needed as I have probably already seen it, or one like it  The pic of guy on Pirate 4x4 that got his shirt caught up, which the grinder caused to become tighter and tighter, was pretty nasty too. Deadman's switches are a good thing to have.
> 
> Yes a full face shield when grinding anything, along with muffs. I keep both on top of my toolbox. Most important is to buy wheels that are better quality and won't blow up as often. No Harbor Freight crap.


I haven't done this too often so I probably don't have the info you're looking for. Last time it was just to cut some welds on some 1/4 angle. 

Yeah those cheapy wheels are killers. I had a boss years ago buy cheap cutoff wheels for the 14" chop saw. I was on the end watching a guy cut some track and that blade blew up. Sounded like a grenade. Luckily and surprisingly, he was untouched by any shrapnel.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

German invasion today. Pair of Martin T75's, a big west German 25" jointer that spins at 6k rpms and has a hydra loc head.


----------



## overanalyze

Holy chit!! A 25" jointer?! That has to move some air when it gets up to speed.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

overanalyze said:


> Holy chit!! A 25" jointer?! That has to move some air when it gets up to speed.


I still have my 30" jointer. 

6k rpms makes a different kind of noise though.


----------



## Defenestrate

Jswills76 said:


> Ordered the 16g fuel. I'm pretty sceptical about how it's going to do. I bought a ridgid last week to try out, what a pos.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


If it works well, the 18g version of this might possibly push me to red from yellow. (Hard part is that all my yellow is perfectly functional, I'm a cheapskate, and I hate the idea of having 2 battery systems floating around. Anybody think a $4K gofvndme project will get traction?)


----------



## SectorSecurity

m1911 said:


> I love/hate those bits. I've gone out the roof and thru floor and carpet witj those once too often... :blink: :laughing:


I have come out in a few places I didn't mean to be with them as well.

I saw a ball online once that is supposed to help keep them going straight, I'll have to look it up again.


----------



## m1911

SectorSecurity said:


> I have come out in a few places I didn't mean to be with them as well.
> 
> I saw a ball online once that is supposed to help keep them going straight, I'll have to look it up again.


You can't always shove those balls in places...


----------



## Deckhead

WarnerConstInc. said:


> German invasion today. Pair of Martin T75's, a big west German 25" jointer that spins at 6k rpms and has a hydra loc head.


Did I just read you have a 25" jointer spinning at 6k? WTF dude? I'd be scared to take much off at once but I bet it leaves a glassy smooth finish. I could see an 8" but not a 25, thats insane. Its cool, but still bat **** crazy.


----------



## m1911

Deckhead said:


> Did I just read you have a 25" jointer spinning at 6k? WTF dude? I'd be scared to take much off at once but I bet it leaves a glassy smooth finish. I could see an 8" but not a 25, thats insane. Its cool, but still bat **** crazy.


I doubt he's taking 1/4" passes on hard maple...


----------



## Deckhead

m1911 said:


> I doubt he's taking 1/4" passes on hard maple...


I wouldnt take 1/4 passes on pretty much any jointer worth its salt, thats asking a lot... times 25" Generally, I stick around an 1/8th.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Deckhead said:


> Did I just read you have a 25" jointer spinning at 6k? WTF dude? I'd be scared to take much off at once but I bet it leaves a glassy smooth finish. I could see an 8" but not a 25, thats insane. Its cool, but still bat **** crazy.


That's how they made it. Belt drive, not quite 2 to 1. 

It's a little different standing in front of. It's 5kw, which is about 6.5 hp.


----------



## Inner10

SectorSecurity said:


> I have come out in a few places I didn't mean to be with them as well.
> 
> I saw a ball online once that is supposed to help keep them going straight, I'll have to look it up again.


I have the greenlee steering tool...it helps a bit...


----------



## Unger.const

m1911 said:


> You can't always shove those balls in places...


Thanks for the morning laugh!


----------



## rrk

SectorSecurity said:


> I have come out in a few places I didn't mean to be with them as well.
> 
> I saw a ball online once that is supposed to help keep them going straight, I'll have to look it up again.


The ball is just to make sure the drill starts in the center of the stud bay.
When I used to do a lot of apt building work on numerous occasions while drilling down through the floor someone would be looking back at me through the hole. Oops


----------



## SectorSecurity

Inner10 said:


> I have the greenlee steering tool...it helps a bit...


I picked it up yesterday yet to try it I'm a bit skeptical about how well it will work.


----------



## Inner10

SectorSecurity said:


> I picked it up yesterday yet to try it I'm a bit skeptical about how well it will work.


To be honest I probably bust out the 6 footer twice a year. After blasting through a DWV pipe when drilling accross multiple cavities I no longer drill blind. I'd rather pay a painter to patch a hole instead of risking major damage.

I use the bit steering tool once or twice, I don't even keep it in the truck.


----------



## Calidecks

It's either a happy board or a sad board, depending on how you look at it.


----------



## m1911

:vs_laugh:


gbruzze1 said:


> So it's bowed? If that's the case, would it really affect its use?
> 
> 
> Gary


I suppose it's okay if you're building a halfpipe:laughing:


----------



## m1911

EricBrancard said:


> Closer to $300.
> 
> And they will be replacing it.


What's your time worth?


----------



## gbruzze1

Lol no really. I mean if it's got a slight cup from end to end over the 119" or so, wouldn't the saw be able to press it down. As long as it was straight the other 2 ways. Although brand new I wouldn't accept it like that. 


Gary


----------



## m1911

gbruzze1 said:


> Lol no really. I mean if it's got a slight cup from end to end over the 119" or so, wouldn't the saw be able to press it down. As long as it was straight the other 2 ways. Although brand new I wouldn't accept it like that.
> 
> 
> Gary


My tracks were cupped... 2 concave and one convex... either way, you can't get a square cut:blink:


----------



## gbruzze1

m1911 said:


> My tracks were cupped... 2 concave and one convex... either way, you can't get a square cut:blink:




Cupped from end to end?? Over the 119"? Sorry that picture Leo posted has me questioning everything I thought I knew about cupped and warped and bowed and twisted. 


Gary


----------



## m1911

gbruzze1 said:


> Cupped from end to end?? Over the 119"? Sorry that picture Leo posted has me questioning everything I thought I knew about cupped and warped and bowed and twisted.
> 
> 
> Gary


Cupped in width... hence the out of square cuts...:blink:


----------



## gbruzze1

So that Eric's problem too?


Gary


----------



## charimon

my over engineered 1/4" diamond hole cutter came in today. Made in the Netherlands sold here by Lackmond


----------



## Peter_C

charimon said:


> my over engineered 1/4" diamond hole cutter came in today. Made in the Netherlands sold here by Lackmond


Oh I REALLY like the idea of using the wet grinder :thumbup:

Didn't even know they existed. I am sick of the cheesy ones.


----------



## Deckhead

aaron_a said:


> Closer to one when you buy a nice Festool track for it to ride on
> 
> I'm just being a smart ass, don't mind me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those nice festool tracks are pissing me off now. The damn splinter guard on the track never stays seated. First one did fine for a couple years, replaced the strip once still okay in winter....

Now that it's hot, never stays still. Yesterday on my big track I lifted it up and 3" were hanging down in the center. Really pissing me off.


----------



## aaron_a

Deckhead said:


> Those nice festool tracks are pissing me off now. The damn splinter guard on the track never stays seated. First one did fine for a couple years, replaced the strip once still okay in winter....
> 
> 
> 
> Now that it's hot, never stays still. Yesterday on my big track I lifted it up and 3" were hanging down in the center. Really pissing me off.




I replace my splinter strips once a year or so. I clean the tracks really well with acetone, then seat the new ones with a linoleum roller.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead

aaron_a said:


> I replace my splinter strips once a year or so. I clean the tracks really well with acetone, then seat the new ones with a linoleum roller.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The first one lasted forever but our heat just seems to screw them up, every summer now it's the same thing.


----------



## aaron_a

Deckhead said:


> The first one lasted forever but our heat just seems to screw them up, every summer now it's the same thing.


Yeah, the replacements dont seem to last quite as long. I've started using a fiber cement blade and cutting all kinds of garbage with my saw, so I seem to replace them a bit more often. 

Maybe just move out of florida if it keeps acting up.:laughing:


----------



## StrongTower

Deckhead said:


> The first one lasted forever but our heat just seems to screw them up, every summer now it's the same thing.




I switched to the Makita strips and haven't had a problem since. I was very frustrated with the Festool ones.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

What StrongTower said :thumbsup:


----------



## hammer7896

I'll third what Strong Tower said


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EricBrancard

Well I got my deck cuts done. Worked fine.


----------



## john5mt

Deckhead said:


> Those nice festool tracks are pissing me off now. The damn splinter guard on the track never stays seated. First one did fine for a couple years, replaced the strip once still okay in winter....
> 
> Now that it's hot, never stays still. Yesterday on my big track I lifted it up and 3" were hanging down in the center. Really pissing me off.


Get on Amazon and buy the makita replacement splinterguards. They stick WAAYYY better than the stupid clear festool ones and as a bonus are less than half the cost

I cleaned the rail up perfectly with acetone and used a heat gun and warmed the new splinter guards up a little and presses it on to make sure it was on their good.


----------



## Deckhead

I'll give it a whirl. Would be fantastic if it works 

Im going to buy the mafell kss60 in June when it comes stateside along with a couple of their tracks. If the tracks are really that much better I might just buy their little tracksaw and use the kss as my bigger tracksaw. I'm a little bitter right now with festool.


----------



## Mordekyle

I love the quick blade change feature on that oscillating tool.

When you stow the tool, it's quick to spin the blade around to face the trigger- safer & less likely to snag things.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m1911

Mordekyle said:


> I love the quick blade change feature on that oscillating tool.
> 
> When you stow the tool, it's quick to spin the blade around to face the trigger- safer & less likely to snag things.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Too bad it's a dewalt...:laughing::blink:


----------



## kixnbux

Started replacing all my little needle nose pliers and side cutters etc. with channel lock. Coming from kobalt the feel and function is amazing. Can't beat that festool tool box either


----------



## Spencer




----------



## Inner10

Spencer said:


>


I want I want!


----------



## Spencer

Inner10 said:


> I want I want!




I really like that you can swap out entire drawers. Makes it very versatile for the needs of the day. 

The drawers aren't quite tall enough to be very versatile from a tool standpoint. At least for me. 

I was possibly going to use one for drills but the batteries are to tall by about 1/4" for the drawer to close with the battery attached.


----------



## Inner10

Spencer said:


> I really like that you can swap out entire drawers. Makes it very versatile for the needs of the day.
> 
> The drawers aren't quite tall enough to be very versatile from a tool standpoint. At least for me.
> 
> I was possibly going to use one for drills but the batteries are to tall by about 1/4" for the drawer to close with the battery attached.


I'd like the combination one, drills up top, bits in the drawer.


----------



## Spencer

18 ga, pinner, and stapler. Takes a push on the stapler but all three fit.


----------



## Inner10

Spencer said:


> 18 ga, pinner, and stapler. Takes a push on the stapler but all three fit.


If it's anything like the old sortainers it will have the fatal flaw of stuff moving around and jamming the drawer. When I used a Sort4 for my bits it was a constant battle to get the drawers open. Hole saw would tip over, bits and screws flip up and jam it etc.

Sure they are convenient, but they can be a pain in the ass and it's less efficient storage. The T-Lock is so fast I can't see this being a great time saver.


----------



## Spencer

Inner10 said:


> I'd like the combination one, drills up top, bits in the drawer.




I'm leaning that way on a couple tools. 

I like the setup I have now but the magnets make it super heavy and you're screwed if you slam the lid.


----------



## kixnbux

Those are slick! Throw em on the Sys roll and you'd still have full access


----------



## Inner10

Spencer said:


> I'm leaning that way on a couple tools.
> 
> I like the setup I have now but the magnets make it super heavy and you're screwed if you slam the lid.


If my Tapatalk would work I'd go snap a few pics of my drill kit.


----------



## Spencer

Inner10 said:


> If it's anything like the old sortainers it will have the fatal flaw of stuff moving around and jamming the drawer. When I used a Sort4 for my bits it was a constant battle to get the drawers open. Hole saw would tip over, bits and screws flip up and jam it etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they are convenient, but they can be a pain in the ass and it's less efficient storage. The T-Lock is so fast I can't see this being a great time saver.




They have fixed that issue. You loose some space but no jamming. 

It's smooth on top straight across.


----------



## Spencer

Pretty much impossible to jam this new design.


----------



## Inner10

Spencer said:


> Pretty much impossible to jam this new design.


Thank God...


----------



## Spencer

What kapex would be complete without the customary trigger safety bypass mod. Nothing like super gluing wood onto a $1500 saw to make it work better.


----------



## Calidecks

Spencer said:


> What kapex would be complete without the customary trigger safety bypass mod. Nothing like super gluing wood onto a $1500 saw to make it work better.


Awesome I'm going to use that. Spencer ingenuity!


----------



## Spencer

Bad news is that festools divider dimensions are horrible for sticks of brads. Good news is I was able to make the insert that I had in my sys 1 work in the drawer.


----------



## SectorSecurity

Is there not something in OSHA about disabling safety guards?


----------



## gbruzze1

SectorSecurity said:


> Is there not something in OSHA about disabling safety guards?




You gonna call the cops? Snitches get stitches!


Gary


----------



## m1911

CrpntrFrk said:


> That's what I had, the 4310. But it didn't have the adjustable handle. Really liked that saw. Now that they have the Axial glides in 10", I would get that if my Kapex didn't work out.


That's because I'm an idiot... mine is a 4410:blink:


----------



## Leo G

m1911 said:


> Forrest blades are overrated garbage. I like Amana, FS Tool, or Tenryu.


All my shop blades are Amana. I can't just pick one up at my local store that will fit my 12". With Forrest I can.


----------



## john5mt

I am surprised youd rip a forrest blade and praise a tenryu in the same sentence. I bought a 12" of each and the tenryu had way more deflection than the forrest.


----------



## Aaron Berk

My table saw runs a 12 inch Forrest WW II and its on its 2nd sharpening, true as a laser and awesome cuts. 

Currently trying out an Irwin Marples 10" on my Bosch axial Glide, price was right and I need a blade asap, so far so good.


----------



## Deckhead

john5mt said:


> I am surprised youd rip a forrest blade and praise a tenryu in the same sentence. I bought a 12" of each and the tenryu had way more deflection than the forrest.


Tenryu isn't the greatest blade but forrest are no better than the cheapies at the home do gooder stores. Okay that's going a little far but they dont hold an edge well and heat up too quickly as their is too much carbide making contact during the cut. I like Leitz blades, amana is fine too, for the price I like these Guhdo blades Ive been introduced too even though I thought they were some gimmick at first.

In all fairness to forrest I've only used the ww 2 and hated it. I do hate all combi blades though and should try another type forrest. My fav brand for cost is altecnica.


----------



## Leo G

I like a thick plate with a .125 kerf. Nice stiff plate. I refuse to use thin kerf other then when stock is close and I need to keep the kerf waste to a minimum.


----------



## m1911

john5mt said:


> I am surprised youd rip a forrest blade and praise a tenryu in the same sentence. I bought a 12" of each and the tenryu had way more deflection than the forrest.


I've had forrest, they are garbage for what they charge.
Tenryu gets used for mdf trim. I prefer full kerf for everything else.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

All my new blades are Everlast.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Never cared for any Forrest blade.


----------



## Unger.const

Is this the gates to heaven?........on a Saturday


----------



## Youngin'

Open your wallet Mike, here comes the 9.0!






I'm tempted to buy one. One of my 4.0s walked last week so I need a replacement anyway.


----------



## Leo G

They weigh as much as a car battery yet?


----------



## Calidecks

The trick is to have enough batteries, not the biggest.


----------



## Mort

It'd probably run this guy for a little while. I imagine it's a battery eater.


----------



## Youngin'

Californiadecks said:


> The trick is to have enough batteries, not the biggest.


Oh absolutely, I want one just because. :thumbup:


----------



## kixnbux

Finally broke down and bought one of these. Had a bunch of wedge anchors to do and the hammer drill is just not up to the task. This thing is sweet, wish I'd bought it a long time ago


----------



## aaron_a

Leo G said:


> Not the way I did it. I ripped the fence system apart to get it closer then .001" of flatness. My detent pc must have been defective. Originally it was off by .5 degrees so a total of 2 degrees off when you tried to do a frame. I ended up cutting the detent pc and then I was able to adust the 45s separately. One of the detents had the 45 and 0 degrees on it and the other had the 45. Now the saw is perfect. If it came that way it would have been nice. But even the Kapex doesn't come perfect out of the box.




My fence on my axial was a mess when I got mine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

I don't understand how they can screw it up. The way they make it would seem it would be nearly impossible for it to not be perfect. But there it is...not perfect.


----------



## Calidecks

Youngin' said:


> Open your wallet Mike, here comes the 9.0!
> 
> https://youtu.be/lMQqJTl7cJc
> 
> I'm tempted to buy one. One of my 4.0s walked last week so I need a replacement anyway.


It's very tempting. Especially on those days I'm drilling a ton of 1/2" Titan bolts. You'll understand the weight thing in about 20 years! :laughing:


----------



## Youngin'

Californiadecks said:


> It's very tempting. Especially on those days I'm drilling a ton of 1/2" Titan bolts. You'll understand the weight thing in about 20 years! :laughing:


In 20 years I'll be pushing buttons on a controller to make my wirelessly powered construction drone drill bolts. :laughing:


----------



## Philament

Thought it was about time to treat myself to a classy low angle block plane.


----------



## SectorSecurity

Anyone have pricing on the 9.0 batteries? Hopefully we will see some promos including the 9.0


----------



## Calidecks

Philament said:


> Thought it was about time to treat myself to a classy low angle block plane.


Nice! I have a Veritas. Great quality! including the little edge easer attachment.


----------



## Philament

Californiadecks said:


> Nice! I have a Veritas. Great quality! including the little edge easer attachment.


Their manufacturing and outlet store are here in town... it's a bit too convenient sometimes. They make some really nice stuff, everything just feels right and balanced with their tools. 

I couldn't justify the "premium" version of the one I got, but it looks even nicer with the pinstripes n' all.


----------



## Philament

SectorSecurity said:


> Anyone have pricing on the 9.0 batteries? Hopefully we will see some promos including the 9.0


Keep an eye out for their Innovation Tour that's travelling through Canada now, might be some good promos there (http://www.milwaukeetoolevents.com/)

I saw the flyer for the one coming into Ottawa, but it didn't mention the 9Ah.


----------



## SectorSecurity

Thanks for the heads up I added it to my calendar


----------



## SectorSecurity

http://www.brightontools.co.uk/product/milwaukee-m18b9-18v-9-0ah-high-demand-battery

So that should translate to like 300$ a battery or more here in Canada.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

More from the German invasion, a Kolle planer built in 1982. Man oh man this thing is sweet. 12hp motor, power up and down, 4 speed feed, adjustable bed rolls, anti-kickback fingers, 4 knife head, grinder rig, sweet knife setting gauge. Just a sweet machine. Tomorrow I will set it in place and plane a stack of lumber I have waiting on it.


----------



## Leo G

Have you got your first electric bill with all those high HP motors?


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Leo G said:


> Have you got your first electric bill with all those high HP motors?


It only draws 28 FLA, which I doubt it ever hits running lumber. 

It was only 65 bucks for my first month. If you keep a motor under 20 or 25 hp it's not too bad. Now once I have my 20hp DC running, 20hp SL and a moulder that draws 125 FLA, I expect a several hundred dollar electric bill. As of now they won't be bad at all.


----------



## Leo G

You running on a demand system or straight electric charge?


----------



## Defenestrate

kixnbux said:


> Finally broke down and bought one of these. Had a bunch of wedge anchors to do and the hammer drill is just not up to the task. This thing is sweet, wish I'd bought it a long time ago


Good on ya! (You'll appreciate the chipping function -- 100% ironclad guaranteed.)


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Leo G said:


> You running on a demand system or straight electric charge?


Usage only. Kwhr price is low. 

I installed a digital meter on the feed to the main panel in my section of the building.


----------



## Leo G

No demand and 3 phase. Lucky dog.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Leo G said:


> No demand and 3 phase. Lucky dog.


Lots of 3 phase too. 400 amps of 480v. Get me by for a while.


----------



## META

WarnerConstInc. said:


> More from the German invasion, a Kolle planer built in 1982. Man oh man this thing is sweet. 12hp motor, power up and down, 4 speed feed, adjustable bed rolls, anti-kickback fingers, 4 knife head, grinder rig, sweet knife setting gauge. Just a sweet machine. Tomorrow I will set it in place and plane a stack of lumber I have waiting on it.


Soon you'll need your own mini nuclear power plant.


----------



## Deckhead

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Lots of 3 phase too. 400 amps of 480v. Get me by for a while.


Its good for now. You'll find a 52" AEM sander, a 7 head Wadkin molder, and a Mereen Johnson gang rip and you'll need another meter:laughing:

The DC will be nice. When are you hooking that up? I cant get over how clean it always looks in your shop now, I'm cleaning mine this week and thinking I'd be better off just to build another 1k sq ft.:whistling


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Deckhead said:


> Its good for now. You'll find a 52" AEM sander, a 7 head Wadkin molder, and a Mereen Johnson gang rip and you'll need another meter:laughing:
> 
> The DC will be nice. When are you hooking that up? I cant get over how clean it always looks in your shop now, I'm cleaning mine this week and thinking I'd be better off just to build another 1k sq ft.:whistling


It's not that clean, its just spread out over a lot more area.:laughing:

I hope to have my DC set up by winter. 

Right now I am just rolling around a couple 2 baggers and have quick hook ups on the machines that need it, planer, SLR, jointer, shaper and both TS.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

META said:


> Soon you'll need your own mini nuclear power plant.


The building has 1600 amp 480/277 service, I have reserves. :laughing:


----------



## Unger.const

Can I report Milwaukee for cruel and unusual punishment for making me wait till October? 






Shadow line instead of laser? Tell me more.....


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Man its hard to film this and schlep lumber.


----------



## Philament

Unger.const said:


> Can I report Milwaukee for cruel and unusual punishment for making me wait till October?
> 
> https://youtu.be/RnSonwM7CF8
> 
> Shadow line instead of laser? Tell me more.....


Did I see/hear that right? 6" vertical cut capacity against the fence for 10" miter saw. Haven't looked at every 10" on the market, but I've never heard 6" on a 10" saw before. I know it's just next to the fence for maybe an inch or so based on the cutaway in the picture, but that sounds pretty interesting. I have a feeling my pocket book is going to become a lot lighter when this comes out. I'm a little disappointed it has the rails going out the back instead of in the internal bars on the top handle like the euro model though. 

There a little more info about all the other new product introductions on their website:
http://toolguyd.com/milwaukee-new-tools-for-2016-and-2017-teasers/


----------



## D.S.I.

The m12 light is awesome, I've had one for a while. Well thought out, like most of the stuff seen here. Still Waiting for m18 fuel hackzall


----------



## overanalyze

Just a simple blast gate for the CT36AC.


----------



## Leo G

Uhhhh...why?


----------



## overanalyze

Leo G said:


> Uhhhh...why?


When you do an Autoclean deep clean, closing off the suction from the hose cleans the filter better than just the regular autoclean pulse.


----------



## CrpntrFrk

overanalyze said:


> When you do an Autoclean deep clean, closing off the suction from the hose cleans the filter better than just the regular autoclean pulse.


I have just been putting my hand over the hose then releasing quickly when the pressure builds. What is the advantage of the blast gate?


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> Uhhhh...why?


I have them on my CT's for transport. On the new models the bag is inches from the outside of the inlet. I don't want the dust in my truck.

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi

CrpntrFrk said:


> I have just been putting my hand over the hose then releasing quickly when the pressure builds. What is the advantage of the blast gate?


Don't remove your hand. The blast gate seals off the port better than your hand. I'll let mine pulse 5-6 times with the gate closed.

Tom


----------



## CrpntrFrk

tjbnwi said:


> Don't remove your hand. The blast gate seals off the port better than your hand. I'll let mine pulse 5-6 times with the gate closed.
> 
> Tom


Ah yes. I've also been doing that after you suggested it. Works great.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Friday's edition of drag a machine out of storage, clean it, change knives and shoot a video. I think 6 jointers is probably too many. Lol.


----------



## Leo G

It wouldn't be if you had a 12 man shop. :blink:


----------



## overanalyze

Why not...


----------



## Unger.const

I had to. It said Milwaukee on it.


----------



## kixnbux

Ordered a Sys-Roll. Tired of lugging everything into jobs by hand


----------



## duburban

My fifth and final makita battery died a few months ago putting my cordless saw out of order. M18 fuel is on the way...


----------



## Inner10

kixnbux said:


> Ordered a Sys-Roll. Tired of lugging everything into jobs by hand


Prepare yourself for disappointment.


----------



## kixnbux

Inner10 said:


> Prepare yourself for disappointment.




What didn't you like?


----------



## Calidecks

It's like a kids toy. Cheap.


----------



## kixnbux

What other options are there though. It's bs hauling a bunch of Systainers in a house 2-3 at a time.


----------



## Calidecks

A ct vac


----------



## kixnbux

Californiadecks said:


> A ct vac




Have that but not really any good across yards etc lol


----------



## Leo G

That's what lackey's are for :whistling


----------



## kixnbux

I might eventually build a two wheeler to do the job right I reckon. $186 won't take long to pay for itself anyways lol


----------



## Inner10

kixnbux said:


> What other options are there though. It's bs hauling a bunch of Systainers in a house 2-3 at a time.


It's cheap and flimsy. Just an embarrassment to Festool.

Buy a cheap dolly and use a ratchet strap.


----------



## Inner10

kixnbux said:


> I might eventually build a two wheeler to do the job right I reckon. $186 won't take long to pay for itself anyways lol


Well give it a shot but it's probably best to just return it.


----------



## AustinDB

duburban said:


> . M18 fuel is on the way...



I've been disappointed in my fuel 7-1/4" saw, need to send it back bc it stops cutting quite often. 

Problems with a couple of the M12 battery packs not communicating with the drill-but works in the saw


----------



## tjbnwi

I have the Sys-Roll, use it a lot. I like it, with the casters you can spin it on it's own footprint.

The others are correct, it feels cheep and flimsy. That said, I have yet to damage it in anyway. It easily handles 200 pounds. 

I have one home that has 37 exterior concrete stairs I am at at least once a month. I've used the Sys Roll on those stairs hundreds of times without issue. 

Used it on the stone steps on the pictured home, packed in on Monday out on Friday, four trips each time for 8 weeks. Used it in the home to move Systainers from room to room and floor to floor.

This morning I loaded the Sys-Roll with 2 screw Sys's, 2 CSX Sys's, Installer Sys, Pam-Tite Sys, TSC-55, 4200 guide rail & Sys Vac. Grabbed the handle and walked down the street to a job. Unloaded, walked back home, loaded the 24" base cabinet I had to install and walked back to the job. Once done, loaded up and walked the load back home. 

Another great thing about the Sys-Roll is opening the drawer, a surprise every time because you forgot what you put in it.

Don't judge it by its flex or feel. Go out and use it. Better than any generic dolly I've tried. 

Only change I would make is pneumatic tires would be nice. Until you forgot to service them. Maybe foam filled?

Tom


----------



## Calidecks

Like clockwork! :laughing:


----------



## tjbnwi

Californiadecks said:


> Like clockwork! :laughing:


Yes you are.

Tom


----------



## Calidecks

I'm just following your lead. :laughing:


----------



## tjbnwi

Californiadecks said:


> I'm just following your lead. :laughing:


Must suck to be a follower.

Tom


----------



## Calidecks

It's not being a leader that matters it's what you are a leader of.


----------



## tjbnwi

Californiadecks said:


> I'm just following your lead. :laughing:





Californiadecks said:


> It's not being a leader that matters it's what you are a leader of.


Of you obviously----by your own admission.

Tom


----------



## Calidecks

tjbnwi said:


> Of you obviously----by your own admission.
> 
> Tom


Yes you absolutely lead me in tool petting. I agree.


----------



## kixnbux

Got to say I do appreciate the differences of opinions on here lol. Gives a well rounded view of a product for sure


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

I liked mine. Don't use it much now that I try not to leave the shop with anything.


----------



## Spencer

kixnbux said:


> I might eventually build a two wheeler to do the job right I reckon. $186 won't take long to pay for itself anyways lol


I'm in the same boat. Stone driveways. Just need something to handle stone driveways. That and stairs...being able to handle stairs is a plus also. The sys cart is good to, but only on flat hard surfaces.


----------



## kixnbux

Spencer said:


> I'm in the same boat. Stone driveways. Just need something to handle stone driveways. That and stairs...being able to handle stairs is a plus also. The sys cart is good to, but only on flat hard surfaces.




I need to buy a Sys cart too. I should've a long time ago. Usually my midi is my in house Cart.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

This is what we ended up getting for a cart – it works. 

http://www.acmetools.com/shop/tools/bosch-l-cart-l-boxx-folding-jobsite-mobility-cart


----------



## tjbnwi

Spencer said:


> If you could only have a sys roll or a sys cart which would you pick?
> 
> Do you find it annoying not to be able to open the boxes when they are on the sys roll?


Damn, this is like the which child is your favorite question

Sys Roll, because of stairs and uneven ground. 

I also know trying to tip more than 3 or 4 full Systainers to get to the 5th is a lesson in futility. 

Tom


----------



## Inner10

Californiadecks said:


> What do you guys think of this for heat shrink? I use HS for deck lights. I'd like a little better efficiency. Many times my guys are crawling under decks. It would be nice to have something small and more effective than a heat gun. Especially when I'm heating around finished materials. I just seem to always have a hard time getting these type things refilled properly. Maybe because this one seems to be better quality that won't be the case.


When I started we soldered and heat shrank nearly every termination, but since then these methods have been replaced by a variety of terminators.

You could likely improve efficiency using a method that does not require heat shrink.

That being said when I did that work daily I used a Weller PSI-100K with a PS10 tip.


----------



## Calidecks

aptpupil said:


> Lighter?


Didn't stay lit. And it's not practical when you have 20 or 30 LED's.


----------



## Calidecks

Inner10 said:


> When I started we soldered and heat shrank nearly every termination, but since then these methods have been replaced by a variety of terminators.
> 
> You could likely improve efficiency using a method that does not require heat shrink.
> 
> That being said when I did that work daily I used a Weller PSI-100K with a PS10 tip.


My issue is moisture. I was using the blue silicone filled wire nuts but they are not as reliable as I want. So I was going to solder and heat shrink them.

The biggest issue is under the steps. Where I have multiple riser lights.


----------



## Inner10

Californiadecks said:


> My issue is moisture. I was using the blue silicone filled wire nuts but they are not as reliable as I want. So I was going to solder and heat shrink them.
> 
> The biggest issue is under the steps. Where I have multiple riser lights.


What gauge?


----------



## Calidecks

16g black landscape wire. All the lights come with (I want to say) 24g but I can't read the damn thing. Hers a pic.


----------



## Inner10

Californiadecks said:


> 16g black landscape wire. All the lights come with (I want to say) 24g but I can't read the damn thing. Hers a pic.


I was gonna say BVS but those are overkill, just use a silicone filled B-Connector, strip and squish with pliers then put a wrap of tape over em.


----------



## Inner10

If you have a zillion lights in a small spot and you have the wire length run them all to a terminal strip and squeeze dielectric silicone grease in the holes.


----------



## SectorSecurity

I have never had a problem with the blue b connectors, as long as you crimp them properly.

Wrap them in electrical tape after if you want to be overly cautious.


----------



## Calidecks

SectorSecurity said:


> I have never had a problem with the blue b connectors, as long as you crimp them properly.
> 
> Wrap them in electrical tape after if you want to be overly cautious.


I've been using those blue connectors but everytime it rains (which isn't often) the GFI trips where the power pack is plugged into. Although it may just be moisture getting into the GFI. I always use a bubble cover.


----------



## Unger.const

tjbnwi said:


> Use it, beat the hell out of it. Let us know how it works out for you.
> 
> Tom


I still have one in a box. The other one I am currently sitting on as a low seated creeper chair with a tall back as I am sorting the garage stuff that's on the floor......needs a cushion my butt is sore.


----------



## Calidecks

Unger.const said:


> I still have one in a box. The other one I am currently sitting on as a low seated creamer chair with a tall back as I am sorting the garage stuff that's on the floor......needs a cushion my butt is sore.


I had one and gave it away to someone on this forum.


----------



## Unger.const

Californiadecks said:


> I had one and gave it away to someone on this forum.


Ate you using the dewalt tough box cart?


----------



## Calidecks

Unger.const said:


> Ate you using the dewalt tough box cart?


Yes sir. It's practically bullet proof. They don't have one Dewalt tool in them. It's all Milwaukee! :laughing:


----------



## tjbnwi

Unger.const said:


> I still have one in a box. The other one I am currently sitting on as a low seated creeper chair with a tall back as I am sorting the garage stuff that's on the floor......needs a cushion my butt is sore.


This comes with a cushion.:whistling

https://www.festool.com/Products/Pages/Product-Detail.aspx?pid=498967

Tom


----------



## Unger.const

tjbnwi said:


> This comes with a cushion.:whistling
> 
> https://www.festool.com/Products/Pages/Product-Detail.aspx?pid=498967
> 
> Tom


Do you have one?


----------



## gbruzze1

tjbnwi said:


> This comes with a cushion.:whistling
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.festool.com/Products/Pages/Product-Detail.aspx?pid=498967
> 
> 
> 
> Tom




Oh come on, $362 for a stool?!?!? That thing better check my prostate for that kinda money. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi

Unger.const said:


> Do you have one?


Bought a used one.

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi

gbruzze1 said:


> Oh come on, $362 for a stool?!?!? That thing better check my prostate for that kinda money.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad mine doesn't, I see no fun in that.

Tom


----------



## gbruzze1

tjbnwi said:


> Glad mine doesn't, I see no fun in that.
> 
> 
> 
> Tom




Only because you bought a used one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aaron Berk

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Yes, I am looking for some production work. 50k feet of s4s, 32k units of one item, etc.


I did some work at a "lumber re-manufacturing plant" every thing came in by the semi truck load. Mostly 2x10 and 2x12 pine. Stood around feeding gang rip machines for 10 hrs a day making grade stakes, and banding groove stock. 

Mindless work, somehow I enjoyed it :bangin:


----------



## Calidecks

The fire saftey requirements in a building that Mills lumber. Or your state don't give a ****?


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Tylerwalker32 said:


> Saw this today, don't know anything about it, seemed interesting and thought you might like it.
> https://charlotte.craigslist.org/tls/5640385924.html


I have two, and that one is missing the motor. Lol. 

I am trying to find an automatic one.


----------



## Leo G

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Yes, I am looking for some production work. 50k feet of s4s, 32k units of one item, etc.


You gonna be bored outta your mind.:blink:


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Californiadecks said:


> The fire saftey requirements in a building that Mills lumber. Or your state don't give a ****?


30k sqft, all wet sprinklered. 

Even if it wasn't, nothing would probably ever be said. 

They say it would drop the city water pressure in half if it went off.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Just took that picture, I love being able to work all night long if I feel like it.


----------



## Calidecks

WarnerConstInc. said:


> 30k sqft, all wet sprinklered.
> 
> Even if it wasn't, nothing would probably ever be said.
> 
> They say it would drop the city water pressure in half if it went off.


I didn't doubt one bit you had that taken care of. I was just curious of your requirements.


----------



## gbruzze1

Leo G said:


> You gonna be BOARD outta your mind.:blink:



FIFY




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gbruzze1

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Just took that picture, I love being able to work all night long if I feel like it.




67 posts in the last 9 minutes. You're working as hard as me from my bed right now !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Leo G said:


> You gonna be bored outta your mind.:blink:



The goal is 3 employees by next year for production work.


----------



## Aaron Berk

WarnerConstInc. said:


> The goal is 3 employees by next year for production work.


man with a plan.
Its good to have vision :thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

gbruzze1 said:


> 67 posts in the last 9 minutes. You're working as hard as me from my bed right now !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am cleaning, organizing, jamming to some crazy horse and getting ready to fork around...


----------



## gbruzze1

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I am cleaning, organizing, jamming to some crazy horse and getting ready to fork around...




Yea yea yea whatever you say! Keep burning that midnight oil, of CT!


Gary


----------



## aptpupil

It's usually "after the gold rush" when I'm working.


----------



## Defenestrate

WarnerConstInc. said:


> ...Ekstrom is 20hp, variable speed feed from about 20 to 250 ft/min. Yes, 250 and yes I thought that speed was a little scary...


I'm picturing you starting a youtube channel where you shoot sticks out of that feeder at various objects -- cars, houses, grain silos, ... use your imagination. Eventually, you'd be the guy that drives around the country on a 600hp heavily modded forklift that shoots sticks to order. Madrina could say, "either I lien your azz, or get WarnerConstInc to shoot sticks at it", and she'd get paid in an instant.

Okay, maybe *I* should go to sleep now.


----------



## 91782

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I am cleaning, organizing, jamming to some crazy horse and getting ready to fork around...


Get a woman dumb ass. Even if you have to rent one....


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

SmallTownGuy said:


> Get a woman dumb ass. Even if you have to rent one....


Cleaning is usually the kids job, but they went to grandma's for a couple days. So I guess it's my job.


----------



## Spencer




----------



## Unger.const

Spencer said:


>


I'm going to try that reversal box trick.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Californiadecks said:


> The trick is to have enough batteries, not the biggest.


I think it's for the chop saw.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Got this little leveler, it came to my front door. I' sure it will come in handy.


----------



## SectorSecurity

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Cleaning is usually the kids job, but they went to grandma's for a couple days. So I guess it's my job.


You should have left it for them, teach them that when you go on vacation the work just piles up while you at away


----------



## john5mt

Fell off the wagon when i saw this on ebay


----------



## Unger.const

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Got this little leveler, it came to my front door. I' sure it will come in handy.


Did you get that through BTP?


----------



## Leo G

Just as a note, the Jorgenson squeeze clamps are no longer being made
because they went out of business. If you like them and see them, buy them.
It may be your last chance for this brand.


----------



## rrk

Leo G said:


> Just as a note, the Jorgenson squeeze clamps are no longer being made
> because they went out of business. If you like them and see them, buy them.
> It may be your last chance for this brand.


No jorgensen clamps at all are being made, company closed up shop.
Only Irwin makes similar bar clamps, I don't like the Bessey bar clamps that much they seem to bend too much


----------



## jrp458

Leo G said:


> Just as a note, the Jorgenson squeeze clamps are no longer being made
> because they went out of business. If you like them and see them, buy them.
> It may be your last chance for this brand.


The Dewalt squeeze bar clamps are a pretty good option.


----------



## Leo G

Looked at them today at HD when I was getting the utility knife. They are big and awkward looking.


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> Looked at them today at HD when I was getting the utility knife. They are big and awkward looking.


I agree, the Kerg bar clamps are goofy to use also.

Tom


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Unger.const said:


> Did you get that through BTP?










shhhhhhh,, it's a lot of time but they do sent out.


----------



## Aaron Berk

My WIFE got this out of my amazon cart........ so it's technically not a TBA item.

I had to share any way though, this thing is KILLER SWEET


----------



## Leo G

So who's money technically paid for it :whistling


----------



## Aaron Berk

Funny funny, your right though. I did notice a $240 transfer out of my account. At least i didn't pay for all of it.


----------



## kixnbux

Not too much today... Ordered a 48T and 12T Festi blades for the TS55


----------



## Leo G

Aaron Berk said:


> Funny funny, your right though. I did notice a $240 transfer out of my account. At least i didn't pay for all of it.


Don't worry, that was just the first payment :whistling

The day before fathers day I went out and bought a bunch of small tools. Came back and placed the box on the counter. Wife sees then and says are those your fathers day gifts? So I had to get them, buy them and bring them home. At least she wrapped them.


----------



## kixnbux

Any opinions on Robert Sorby chisels?


----------



## Philament

kixnbux said:


> Any opinions on Robert Sorby chisels?


I've had a set of the Sorby timber framing chisels for maybe 15 years. Love them. I have the little 3/8" corner chisel as well, love it too. Haven't broke a handle yet and I've beaten the living daylights out of them. 

These ones:
http://www.leevalley.com/en/Wood/page.aspx?p=41529&cat=1,41504

and these ones
http://www.leevalley.com/en/Wood/page.aspx?p=30011&cat=1,41504,41541&ap=1


----------



## Spencer

Nothing that is a tax deductible business purchase qualifies as a gift. I just buy that stuff whenever I want, it's a business expense after all.


----------



## Agility

kixnbux said:


> Any opinions on Robert Sorby chisels?



I have an Octagonal Boxwood set that I enjoyed using. Then I got a set from Barr and haven't touched the Sorby chisels since.


----------



## Leo G

Absolutely. It went into my Excel program as soon as it was purchased.

It also went into the business property tax program


----------



## kixnbux

Agility said:


> I have an Octagonal Boxwood set that I enjoyed using. Then I got a set from Barr and haven't touched the Sorby chisels since.




The Blue Spruce ones look good too, deciding if that's a worthwhile upgrade though...


----------



## SamM

Leo G said:


> Don't worry, that was just the first payment :whistling
> 
> The day before fathers day I went out and bought a bunch of small tools. Came back and placed the box on the counter. Wife sees then and says are those your fathers day gifts? So I had to get them, buy them and bring them home. At least she wrapped them.


What's a father's day present? If I don't tell my wife "i want this, on this date", I don't get it. She doesn't do the present thing. 







Spencer said:


> Nothing that is a tax deductible business purchase qualifies as a gift. I just buy that stuff whenever I want, it's a business expense after all.


Yup. I tell everyone, get me something useless or fun for a present, cuz most things I like are business write offs.


----------



## Spencer

SamM said:


> Yup. I tell everyone, get me something useless or fun for a present, cuz most things I like are business write offs.




I like the kind of guns that shoot bullets for presents. Wish I could write those off.


----------



## Aaron Berk

Spencer said:


> I like the kind of guns that shoot bullets for presents. Wish I could write those off.


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

no kidding. Isn't it considered the same as a lock on the trailer, or GPS tracker in the trailer? security device..... something along those lines?


----------



## m1911

Spencer said:


> I like the kind of guns that shoot bullets for presents. Wish I could write those off.


You give bullets for presents? :laughing:


----------



## Spencer

m1911 said:


> You give bullets for presents? :laughing:




My brother in law just got married a couple months ago. I was in the wedding party. 

For his bachelor party we had a massive skeet shoot and campfire down by the creek. 

Instead of getting us the customary wedding gift/trinket he bought us all a case of shells and bunch of clays. We had an epic clay shoot. It was great fun. I think I shot about 150 rounds of 12 gauge that night.


----------



## SouthonBeach

Spencer said:


> I like the kind of guns that shoot bullets for presents. Wish I could write those off.




Write it off under "ramset" you know for fastening things in place...


----------



## SouthonBeach

Got a Gutster bar the other day for doing demo. Man does it work nice on plaster walls. Can't wait to try it on the floor.


----------



## kixnbux

I'm hunting for something that makes fixed louver shutters as quick and easy as they could be. I've had several customers need just basic ones in odd sizes lately. Is there anything better than the rocker jigs? These are outdoor shutters


----------



## Agility

kixnbux said:


> I'm hunting for something that makes fixed louver shutters as quick and easy as they could be. I've had several customers need just basic ones in odd sizes lately. Is there anything better than the rocker jigs? These are outdoor shutters



You could try using the Domino. I haven't done it. 

http://www.festoolusa.com/Web_files/Domino_making_fixed_louvers.pdf


----------



## Deckhead

kixnbux said:


> I'm hunting for something that makes fixed louver shutters as quick and easy as they could be. I've had several customers need just basic ones in odd sizes lately. Is there anything better than the rocker jigs? These are outdoor shutters


Buy Darcy's louver groover.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Deckhead said:


> Buy Darcy's louver groover.


I have two. Not something I want to sell.


----------



## kixnbux

Deckhead said:


> Buy Darcy's louver groover.




That might be taking it further than I hope to ever need to lol


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

I can build and ship them.


----------



## kixnbux

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I can build and ship them.




Now that's a handy option! I appreciate it. I might play with the domino idea a bit and just see how big a pain it is. Might be aggravating enough to just do that.


----------



## TimelessQuality

Red Miter Saw and more new stuff coming:thumbup:

http://www.coptool.com/milwaukee-tool-2016-new-product-symposium-nps16-in-a-nutshell/
The drywall router looks sweet... the demo was painful to watch though:laughing:


----------



## Boone32

The drywall router looks sweet... the demo was painful to watch though:laughing:[/QUOTE]

OMG! Should have listened to you about the demo video. Just had to know why it was painful....


----------



## kixnbux

Found this Stanley Bailey #5 in a house we purchased last week. Kinda cool


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Feel free to send it to me. I will give it the love it needs.


----------



## blacktop

kixnbux said:


> Found this Stanley Bailey #5 in a house we purchased last week. Kinda cool


I have a few of those old planes . This one Is a Bailey .


----------



## Leo G

It only gets hot on the air output. If you hold the body it's fine. I'm always holding it by the handle and cord because I generally hold it in the vertical position.


----------



## m1911

Leo G said:


> It only gets hot on the air output. If you hold the body it's fine. I'm always holding it by the handle and cord because I generally hold it in the vertical position.


No, mine gets hot after a few minutes on the main grip


----------



## kixnbux




----------



## tjbnwi

More equipment than a tool 

Tom


----------



## JR Shepstone

Paid $1.47. Shipped.


----------



## Lanya LaPunta

Spencer said:


> My brother in law just got married a couple months ago. I was in the wedding party.
> 
> For his bachelor party we had a massive skeet shoot and campfire down by the creek.
> 
> Instead of getting us the customary wedding gift/trinket he bought us all a case of shells and bunch of clays. We had an epic clay shoot. It was great fun. I think I shot about 150 rounds of 12 gauge that night.


You had a massive skeet shoot, down by the creek? Wow ...

You constructed the high house, low house and the stations to the regulation semi-circle? Your brother-in-law must have half of the money in the world (or, at least a LOT of money).


----------



## Inner10

Lanya LaPunta said:


> You had a massive skeet shoot, down by the creek? Wow ...
> 
> You constructed the high house, low house and the stations to the regulation semi-circle? Your brother-in-law must have half of the money in the world (or, at least a LOT of money).


I think he meant trap shooting....or some other variant of shooting clay pigeons.


----------



## blacktop

JR Shepstone said:


> Paid $1.47. Shipped.


I love your Sig line JR . :thumbsup:


----------



## JR Shepstone

blacktop said:


> I love your Sig line JR . :thumbsup:


Thanks. 

Legend has it, it's attributed to my late great-uncle, a former mason.

Rest easy, Shep.


----------



## kixnbux

One tool today


----------



## Defenestrate

kixnbux said:


> One tool today


Nice! Dunno if you'll end up using it all the time or sporadically, but if it's not all the time, you can mod it to burn through all the fuel in the carb so it'll store better. Plus, if you need a second unit for more of those precious watts (mine barfs when the compressor starts), it's easy to build yourself an interconnect cable for way less than retail.


----------



## kixnbux

Defenestrate said:


> Nice! Dunno if you'll end up using it all the time or sporadically, but if it's not all the time, you can mod it to burn through all the fuel in the carb so it'll store better. Plus, if you need a second unit for more of those precious watts (mine barfs when the compressor starts), it's easy to build yourself an interconnect cable for way less than retail.




I like the ability to connect a second! Curious what's the largest tool you've successfully run with it?


----------



## heavy_d

118" track!!!


----------



## Leo G

Green or Blue?


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> Green or Blue?


That's a blue.

Tom


----------



## Leo G

:thumbsup:


----------



## heavy_d

$159 (cad) from home shmepot online plus shipping.. best deal I found by far.


----------



## Leo G

Gotta link?


----------



## m1911

heavy_d said:


> $159 (cad) from home shmepot online plus shipping.. best deal I found by far.


Too bad it's not straight:laughing:


----------



## Spencer

Lanya LaPunta said:


> You had a massive skeet shoot, down by the creek? Wow ...
> 
> 
> 
> You constructed the high house, low house and the stations to the regulation semi-circle? Your brother-in-law must have half of the money in the world (or, at least a LOT of money).




Ok mr technical. 

We play knockout with an easy bird on a wobbler. Great fun.


----------



## EricBrancard

m1911 said:


> Too bad it's not straight:laughing:


That's what she said....


----------



## m1911

EricBrancard said:


> That's what she said....


Actually, she prefers an upward banana dick...:laughing:


----------



## EricBrancard

I guess we're throwing subtlety out the window now? :laughing:


----------



## Youngin'

Log into CT after a long day of work...

BAM. 

Banana dicks.


----------



## Defenestrate

kixnbux said:


> I like the ability to connect a second! Curious what's the largest tool you've successfully run with it?




One unit is perfectly happy with any normal 15A tool (like, any saw you can throw at it). It's only the compressor that has a huge initial draw (I want to say 27A, but that's fuzzy memory). When 2 are together, nothing makes them flinch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kixnbux

Defenestrate said:


> One unit is perfectly happy with any normal 15A tool (like, any saw you can throw at it). It's only the compressor that has a huge initial draw (I want to say 27A, but that's fuzzy memory). When 2 are together, nothing makes them flinch.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I ran my entire trailer off it to test it tonight. I'm very happy! It ran all the lighting and battery chargers even when I was running the 12" dewalt miter saw. That's impressive!


----------



## SamM

Youngin' said:


> Log into CT after a long day of work...
> 
> BAM.
> 
> Banana dicks.


You're welcome.


----------



## Justin Huisenga

StrongTower said:


> Have to run quite a bit of 7" alder base over engineered, which is over radiant and the concrete slab. Didn't look too even before the wood went down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Service Exceeding Expectation


Love that scribe. Tom hooked me up with one. Run a strip of tape on the workpiece, run the scribe, and peel off the cut tape on the side that needs to be scribed off. Nice high contrast line and almost no risk of tearing the finish because it's already scored.


----------



## Spencer

Justin Huisenga said:


> Love that scribe. Tom hooked me up with one. Run a strip of tape on the workpiece, run the scribe, and peel off the cut tape on the side that needs to be scribed off. Nice high contrast line and almost no risk of tearing the finish because it's already scored.


Genius. 

Glad to see you around the last couple days. I was starting to wonder what you were up to.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

EricBrancard said:


> I guess we're throwing subtlety out the window now? :laughing:


m1911 will respond as soon as he looks-up the definition of subtlety!


----------



## Metro M & L

Youngin' said:


> Log into CT after a long day of work...
> 
> BAM.
> 
> Banana dicks.


I used to say that anything good was tits.

From now on when Im trying to perk up a new helper, "that miter is BANNANA DICKS DOOOOOD!" 

Ill never explain, just say it over and over.


----------



## m1911

Metro M & L said:


> I used to say that anything good was tits.
> 
> From now on when Im trying to perk up a new helper, "that miter is BANNANA DICKS DOOOOOD!"
> 
> Ill never explain, just say it over and over.


And I thought I had coined the phrase "that's tits...":laughing::laughing:


----------



## Justin Huisenga

Spencer said:


> Genius.
> 
> Glad to see you around the last couple days. I was starting to wonder what you were up to.


Not my idea. I'm just a covert. Lots of variations to the technique. The Razor Scribe is just a premade version and is the only one that cuts the tape instead of tearing it. A guy I know uses stacked Handi Shims with a utility knife blade taped to them at various thicknesses.


----------



## tjbnwi

Using tape with the Razor Scribe you can be gentler with the scribe. Decreases the risk of it catching a grain and running out of true.

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi

I also use a Thing-A-Ma-Jig. It's better on solid surface than the Razor Scribe.

Tom


----------



## Aaron Berk

Leo G said:


> Gotta link?


x2

Where is this killer deal, i need one too.

My depot on line is still $271.69


----------



## Philament

Aaron Berk said:


> x2
> 
> Where is this killer deal, i need one too.
> 
> My depot on line is still $271.69



I think this might be the only time in the history of ever that something is less expensive in Canada. Probably why you can't find it at your home depot. 

With the exchange rate, it's more like $120 USD

https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p.118-inch-guide-rail.1000777405.html


----------



## heavy_d

Philament said:


> I think this might be the only time in the history of ever that something is less expensive in Canada. Probably why you can't find it at your home depot.
> 
> With the exchange rate, it's more like $120 USD
> 
> https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p.118-inch-guide-rail.1000777405.html


That's the link! I would buy them out and resell them but I don't want these massive tracks in my house. I don't know where to store this one!!


----------



## kixnbux

Man this new dewalt release looks sweet!!!

Holds 4 20v batteries to output 1800 running watts and I believe 3300 starting watts. Also plugs in to charge all at once. Hmmmmm... Might have to have this!


----------



## Inner10

kixnbux said:


> Man this new dewalt release looks sweet!!!
> 
> Holds 4 20v batteries to output 1800 running watts and I believe 3300 starting watts. Also plugs in to charge all at once. Hmmmmm... Might have to have this!


Sweet!


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

aaron_a said:


> Took two months to talk myself into it. Got a bunch of full guy kitchens coming up, and got tired of using my ets for sanding
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A CT with all the accessories are mandatory when doing full guy kitchens. You can get by with a regular Shop Vac on full gal kitchens. 

I read it… read it again… finally, I realize what the hell a full guy kitchen was.

BTW, the dog should keep track of that stuff. It tends to walk off!


----------



## aaron_a

DaVinciRemodel said:


> A CT with all the accessories are mandatory when doing full guy kitchens. You can get by with a regular Shop Vac on full gal kitchens.
> 
> 
> 
> I read it… read it again… finally, I realize what the hell a full guy kitchen was.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, the dog should keep track of that stuff. It tends to walk off!




Haha, damn auto correct. 

This is my 3rd ct in my collection. I have a 26 and a midi as well. I'm thinking this will head to the job on day one and stay. I can use it paired with my cleaning kit for cleanup and burn through less bags due to the ac function, and then use it for the drywall sanding with the planex as well. 

Colt would make the worst guard dog ever I'd imagine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## country_huck

That's what I do, I leave my 36ac on the big jobs from start to completion. I never use a bag unless I am doing a lot of word work on site. 

I need to decide tonight if I want to get in the festool sale and get a midi or a ct26 for the smaller jobs.


----------



## overanalyze

I love my CT36AC for cleanup. Cut the back off the wand and then you can use the stock planex hose. It will fit over the wand. I keep a compact cleaning kit with each vac.

Decided to try out some new yellow tools.


----------



## country_huck

I bought the new Milwaukee cordless brad nailer. A few days ago and have used it in a few different application since then. 

I am not to impressed to be honest, almost to the point I'm think about returning it  

Any body feeling the same way.


----------



## EricBrancard

country_huck said:


> I bought the new Milwaukee cordless brad nailer. A few days ago and have used it in a few different application since then.
> 
> I am not to impressed to be honest, almost to the point I'm think about returning it
> 
> Any body feeling the same way.


I'm disappointed that I haven't heard anything good about these from anyone yet. You'd think they would have got them right since they were so late to market. I guess not.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Leo G said:


> Green or Blue?


It's A treadmarked Teal ,,,TEAL not blue.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Designed2Fail said:


> Late to the party but better late than never. Drove a dozen or so 3.5 nails into pressure treated and I love the thing already.


 If only you had the 15oz with the longer handle :whistling you'd loose it ..


----------



## rondon

Yes I do, Bought the 18 gauge nailer used it for a week and brought it back.


----------



## totes

Made the leap and bought my first green. Ro150 and midi vac. Used it to sand some pine floors on day one, and it was pretty fn awesome. I posted about deck refinishing/sanding last month, and everyone seamed to agree it was the tool of choice. Excited to use it again soon.


----------



## Leo G

That looks like a back breaking job. Ever think about a rolling stool


----------



## totes

Everything I do is backbreaking, 
I mostly just think about how I can make a living flyfishing.


----------



## Unger.const

country_huck said:


> I bought the new Milwaukee cordless brad nailer. A few days ago and have used it in a few different application since then.
> 
> I am not to impressed to be honest, almost to the point I'm think about returning it
> 
> Any body feeling the same way.


Have the m18 15ga nailer and LOVE IT ! Have yet to not sink a nail. See my previous post about it going through a knot in pressure treated with a 2.5inch nail.

The weight and light placement are my only complaint. Vs my fusion 15ga. Don't think it has a light though. And the timeout on the senco drives me nuts not an issue.

So it weighs a little more. But a an air compressor weighs wayyyyyyyyyyyy more to drag around. And the headache of hose management (I'm done wrestling with cords and hoses. Spend half the day moving a hose taking it out. Untangling it from everything. Wrestling it back at the end of the day.) Vs grab the gun, check the battery go to work. Put it in a box at the end of a day. Just shaved 30min of non production time wasting.


----------



## m1911

Unger.const said:


> Have the m18 15ga nailer and LOVE IT ! Have yet to not sink a nail. See my previous post about it going through a knot in pressure treated with a 2.5inch nail.
> 
> The weight and light placement are my only complaint. Vs my fusion 15ga. Don't think it has a light though. And the timeout on the senco drives me nuts not an issue.
> 
> So it weighs a little more. But a an air compressor weighs wayyyyyyyyyyyy more to drag around. And the headache of hose management (I'm done wrestling with cords and hoses. Spend half the day moving a hose taking it out. Untangling it from everything. Wrestling it back at the end of the day.) Vs grab the gun, check the battery go to work. Put it in a box at the end of a day. Just shaved 30min of non production time wasting.


You must have the early version of the fusion with the 3sec timeout :blink:


----------



## aaron_a

totes said:


> Everything I do is backbreaking,
> I mostly just think about how I can make a living flyfishing.




You too huh?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heavy_d

I'd like to get paid to tell city folk where they can catch medium sized bass.


----------



## Agility

Went in to buy some 180 grit for my Bosch 5" and wound up with this RO125 instead. 










But they didn't have any 220 grit left in stock for the RO125 so I'll have to use both sanders this weekend and the Bosch will just be dedicated to the 220. 

I'm a little annoyed the hole patterns don't line up for the two different sanders. Maybe I should have bought the RO150 instead, I'm not necessarily trying to replace the Bosch.


----------



## charimon

country_huck said:


> I bought the new Milwaukee cordless brad nailer. A few days ago and have used it in a few different application since then.
> 
> I am not to impressed to be honest, almost to the point I'm think about returning it
> 
> Any body feeling the same way.


I put its nose to the grindstone. It helped a little in keeping those with a foward angle from being too proud I will send pics


----------



## m1911

charimon said:


> I put its nose to the grindstone. It helped a little in keeping those with a foward angle from being too proud I will send pics


Did that help with the weight?:laughing::laughing:


----------



## country_huck

charimon said:


> country_huck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the new Milwaukee cordless brad nailer. A few days ago and have used it in a few different application since then.
> 
> I am not to impressed to be honest, almost to the point I'm think about returning it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any body feeling the same way.
> 
> 
> 
> I put its nose to the grindstone. It helped a little in keeping those with a foward angle from being too proud I will send pics
Click to expand...

I thought about doing that, just kinda sucks that I would have to do that to a brand new nailer


----------



## aaron_a

m1911 said:


> Did that help with the weight?:laughing::laughing:




Picked one up at the store this morning and I was shocked at the weight. Really heavy. Don't think I'll be getting one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

totes said:


> Made the leap and bought my first green. Ro150 and midi vac. Used it to sand some pine floors on day one, and it was pretty fn awesome. I posted about deck refinishing/sanding last month, and everyone seamed to agree it was the tool of choice. Excited to use it again soon.





Leo G said:


> That looks like a back breaking job. Ever think about a rolling stool





totes said:


> Everything I do is backbreaking,
> I mostly just think about how I can make a living flyfishing.


Even fly fishing in that position has to hurt


----------



## Stano

Just pulled the trigger on the Makita track saw, CPO has a 15% discount for July 4th. Been patiently waiting, this was just the thing to force my hand........ha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer

aaron_a said:


> Picked one up at the store this morning and I was shocked at the weight. Really heavy. Don't think I'll be getting one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I kind of got on the cordless kick with the sencos fusions for a while. Could definitely tell my shoulder muscles were bulking up and my rotator cuffs were feeling worse. 

Fine for punch list work and stuff but I don't think they're a good choice for using all day day in day out unless you're a complete animal. The wear and tear from the weight in the body definitely adds up.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

It got here fast!







love the Japanese case


----------



## charimon

m1911 said:


> Did that help with the weight?:laughing::laughing:


I just checked it is still 68# less than my compressor hose and pneumatic 18 ga. Is it the best gun? I could care less. It is good enough to nail the shoe on at the end of my tile sets. I have the DW18V 18ga but gave up on the rest of the platform. I decided on the Milwaukee platform and waited till the gun came out to pull the trigger:whistling Am I a fanboy of it? Not really. Would I buy it again if I lost this one? Most likely.


----------



## m1911

charimon said:


> I just checked it is still 68# less than my compressor hose and pneumatic 18 ga. Is it the best gun? I could care less. It is good enough to nail the shoe on at the end of my tile sets. I have the DW18V 18ga but gave up on the rest of the platform. I decided on the Milwaukee platform and waited till the gun came out to pull the trigger:whistling Am I a fanboy of it? Not really. Would I buy it again if I lost this one? Most likely.


Do I hate the style of speaking when someone asks a question and answers it? Yes.
Would I buy this heavy boat anchor? No. :laughing::laughing:

If it works for you, roll with it, but I can't hang crown all day with a brick.

BTW, I couldn't care less...:whistling


----------



## m1911

A&E Exteriors said:


> It got here fast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love the Japanese case


Wow it really is pink!
I figured it was a joke... you gonna wear a skirt with that? :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Deckhead

m1911 said:


> Do I hate the style of speaking when someone asks a question and answers it? Yes.
> Would I buy this heavy boat anchor? No. :laughing::laughing:
> 
> If it works for you, roll with it, but I can't hang crown all day with a brick.
> 
> BTW, I couldn't care less...:whistling


Do many people care what you like? No.:whistling

Am I always going to address you like this now? Yes.:laughing:

Should we call you cappin' poo-poo because you poo-poo all over everything that you don't own? Maybe.:thumbup:

Do I think this is funny as hell? You betcha!:clap:

(For what it's worth, I have never been a fan of cordless nailers but they certainly have a place in some instances)


----------



## 91782

A&E Exteriors said:


> It got here fast!


Well that's pink, innit?!


----------



## Railman

charimon said:


> I put its nose to the grindstone. It helped a little in keeping those with a foward angle from being too proud I will send pics


Touching up the nose corners should always be std practice for ANY trim gun, without a plastic nose gaurd (which I always removed). At a minimum they need the corners of the nose rounded at least a little. With minimum care, it eliminates marking up the trim.


----------



## m1911

Deckhead said:


> Do many people care what you like? No.:whistling
> 
> Am I always going to address you like this now? Yes.:laughing:
> 
> Should we call you cappin' poo-poo because you poo-poo all over everything that you don't own? Maybe.:thumbup:
> 
> Do I think this is funny as hell? You betcha!:clap:
> 
> (For what it's worth, I have never been a fan of cordless nailers but they certainly have a place in some instances)


...


----------



## Spencer

Railman said:


> Touching up the nose corners should always be std practice for ANY trim gun, without a plastic nose gaurd (which I always removed). At a minimum they need the corners of the nose rounded at least a little. With minimum care, it eliminates marking up the trim.




Great idea. I've never done that but will be.


----------



## m1911

Spencer said:


> Great idea. I've never done that but will be.


But, one shouldn't have to...


----------



## Justin Huisenga

Spencer said:


> Great idea. I've never done that but will be.


Some need it, some don't. Depends on the style of the contact. If I ground the tip on my SLP20 or my older Hitachi's it wouldn't make a difference. Most driver blades on the other hand benefit from being hit with a file or a stone. My Hitachi 15 gauge used to leave huge holes. Pulled it apart and ground the width and taper of the driver blade to more closely match the head size of a DA nail (not the thickness) and it made a huge difference. My old SFN40 needed nothing


----------



## m1911

Justin Huisenga said:


> Some need it, some don't. Depends on the style of the contact. If I ground the tip on my SLP20 or my older Hitachi's it wouldn't make a difference. Most driver blades on the other hand benefit from being hit with a file or a stone. My Hitachi 15 gauge used to leave huge holes. Pulled it apart and ground the width and taper of the driver blade to more closely match the head size of a DA nail (not the thickness) and it made a huge difference. My old SFN40 needed nothing


Are we talking about the nose safety or the driver blade?

Two completely different things...


----------



## The.Handyman

I may have bitten on the CPO 15% off sale and purchased a Makita 118" guide rail. I've only had my Makita track saw 3 months and already on guide rail 3.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## m1911

The.Handyman said:


> I may have bitten on the CPO 15% off sale and purchased a Makita 118" guide rail. I've only had my Makita track saw 3 months and already on guide rail 3.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear that:blink:


----------



## Justin Huisenga

m1911 said:


> Are we talking about the nose safety or the driver blade?
> 
> Two completely different things...


I was talking about both. The safety will depend on the style but the driver usually benefits from a little work when new and repeated touch ups over the life of the tool or part.


----------



## m1911

Justin Huisenga said:


> I was talking about both. The safety will depend on the style but the driver usually benefits from a little work when new and repeated touch ups over the life of the tool or part.


Yeah, you can't really do much with the safety on most pneumatic 16 and 15 guns since they are round steel....


----------



## The.Handyman

Californiadecks said:


> Mine came in a wooden box


This was one on each side with MDF stapled to it. Some of the Staples missed the wooden sides and one piece of MDF was missing. That is where UPS tape over the end.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## The.Handyman

Californiadecks said:


> That's not UPS fault. That's the sender not packaging it well enough.


I have already sent CPO Outlets an email with pictures. I'll see what they say tomorrow.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## EricBrancard

The.Handyman said:


> I took advantage of the CPO Outlets 15% off 4th of July sale and then this happened to my Makita 118" guide rail. Damn UPS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


I'm pretty sure that's how they come from Makita :laughing:


----------



## m1911

EricBrancard said:


> I'm pretty sure that's how they come from Makita :laughing:


I was about to say something similar, but I knew you guys would bash me...:laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

overanalyze said:


> We bought the Dewalt cordless framer last year when it was on a discount when they switched models. Ours supposedly did not have the rapid fire mode. It had the switch but you could not move it. Last week our helper says that switch worked and asks if I knew it could do that. Holy cow!! That is a whole new gun!! I love it even more.


Is that the kid with the flat finger:blink: is showing you how ur gun works:blink:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

The.Handyman said:


> I took advantage of the CPO Outlets 15% off 4th of July sale and then this happened to my Makita 118" guide rail. Damn UPS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


That will pound right out:laughing:


----------



## m1911

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> That will pound right out:laughing:


Just cut off a couple inches on a miter saw....


----------



## m1911

The.Handyman said:


> I took advantage of the CPO Outlets 15% off 4th of July sale and then this happened to my Makita 118" guide rail. Damn UPS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Forget the track, I'd lose more sleep over the door casings and baseboard...:blink:


----------



## The.Handyman

m1911 said:


> Forget the track, I'd lose more sleep over the door casings and baseboard...:blink:


Ha! It's a house built in 1941 and this is the front porch. I am restoring the interior of the house craftsman style currently. I promise all baseboards will be crisp. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## m1911

If these jackasses aren't going to package these tracks property to protect the ends in shipping, they should at least make them 120" so you can cut off the damaged end.


----------



## m1911

SectorSecurity said:


> I don't use a tape to often but really like the Milwaukee one


...


----------



## VinylHanger

Railman said:


> Agree 100% !
> 
> Back in the day, I used a Craftsman tape because it had a lifetime warranty. One day my older brother noticed what I was using, & brought up something I hadn't noticed. The lines/tick marks on the Craftsman were all longer, & less different in length than a Stanley tape. He said that the longer lines would result in more read mistakes. At the time I thought he was full of shiit! My next tape was a Stanley. It's just palin easier to read when there is less clutter, resulting in fewer misreads.
> 
> Virtually all of the foreign made tapes have the long lines.


My recent Stanley tape isn't measuring very well. Normally pushing or pulling reads the same. This latest one reads like 1/8 off. Makes it hard on tight measurements.

Haven't bought much lately. I did pick up a set of Gecko Gauges for hardi. They are awesome.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## m1911

VinylHanger said:


> My recent Stanley tape isn't measuring very well. Normally pushing or pulling reads the same. This latest one reads like 1/8 off. Makes it hard on tight measurements.
> 
> Haven't bought much lately. I did pick up a set of Gecko Gauges for hardi. They are awesome.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Probably dropped it on the hook too many times. You can bend the hook to calibrate it.


----------



## kixnbux

VinylHanger said:


> My recent Stanley tape isn't measuring very well. Normally pushing or pulling reads the same. This latest one reads like 1/8 off. Makes it hard on tight measurements.
> 
> Haven't bought much lately. I did pick up a set of Gecko Gauges for hardi. They are awesome.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk




Gecko guages are awesome. My local place only carried the plastic version so I went online and ordered the aluminum ones. Much better


----------



## VinylHanger

I picked up the plastic ones. They were 30 bucks cheaper than the aluminum ones. For the amount of siding I do, they are good enough. If I do more, I'll put aluminum ones in the bid. Where were these things when I was hanging full time.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Unger.const

SectorSecurity said:


> In the beginning I ran everything by her, the. I realized even after explaining why I needed something she still had no idea how the hammer drill was different from the impact gun.


I'm suprised at how many guys don't know the difference.....


----------



## Unger.const

m1911 said:


> If these jackasses aren't going to package these tracks property to protect the ends in shipping, they should at least make them 120" so you can cut off the damaged end.


You would think they would ship them in a abs pipe or double Soni tube or something. Shippers can't stack crap on top of a tube. So tube goes on top.

Back in the days of global travel by boat only. Steam trunks would get crushed on the bottom of the stack. So if you had the extra money. Have the one with the barrel shaped lid. It forces the Longshore men to stack it on top of the pile. Because the pile wouldn't stay up if you used the unsquare trunks at the base of the pile.


----------



## TEnglish14

What do you guys suggest for a laser? Also anyone try the Milwaukee cordless nailers yet?


Sent from the werktrok


----------



## EthanB

Laser for what?


----------



## Peter_C

Well duh...green lasers are supposed to be easy to see outside. :thumbsup:

I have a Bosch GL3-80 I am happy with, but also have others.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Peter_C said:


> Well duh...green lasers are supposed to be easy to see outside. :thumbsup:
> 
> I have a Bosch GL3-80 I am happy with, but also have others.


I also have the Bosch GLL3-80 and it a good lased and has 360º planes that go all over the place.


----------



## Tom M

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I also have the Bosch GLL3-80 and it a good lased and has 360º planes that go all over the place.


Thought you have the PSL 180?


----------



## TEnglish14

That's what I was looking at getting. Would be useful in many instances. Gonna be doing a lot of trim coming up too so that's why I was looking at the Milwaukee or a Paslode 


Sent from the werktrok


----------



## GregB

The.Handyman said:


> I have already sent CPO Outlets an email with pictures. I'll see what they say tomorrow.


You're going to love it. They will send you another and tell you to destroy that one. Then you cut the damaged part off that one and you have a free shorter rail.


----------



## The.Handyman

GregB said:


> You're going to love it. They will send you another and tell you to destroy that one. Then you cut the damaged part off that one and you have a free shorter rail.


Didn't think of that. They offered to refund me 25% of the cost. Was contemplating that as I could easily fix the damage. Hmm. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## country_huck

Picked up a gravity rise stand from Home Depot for 150$

Next stop best fence system.


----------



## Calidecks

country_huck said:


> Picked up a gravity rise stand from Home Depot for 150$
> 
> Next stop best fence system.


I hope you like it!


----------



## country_huck

Californiadecks said:


> country_huck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up a gravity rise stand from Home Depot for 150$
> 
> Next stop best fence system.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you like it!
Click to expand...

Definitely be better than what I got now and way cheaper than the festool


----------



## Calidecks

country_huck said:


> Definitely be better than what I got now and way cheaper than the festool


I'd give up my kapex before I'd give up my stand and Fences.


----------



## country_huck

Californiadecks said:


> country_huck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely be better than what I got now and way cheaper than the festool
> 
> 
> 
> I'd give up my kapex before I'd give up my stand and Fences.
Click to expand...


That's Saying a lot!!


----------



## Calidecks

The stop system is just awesome on it.


----------



## country_huck

Do you use there funky crown stops.


----------



## Calidecks

I have used them on 6" crown. If I use them again I'll make extensions for them. I think they could work pretty good with a little modification.


----------



## m1911

Californiadecks said:


> I'd give up my kapex before I'd give up my stand and Fences.


You're a fool.
:laughing:
No, really I mean it.


----------



## Calidecks

The kapex is way over rated. I've owned Dewalt, Bosch, Makita, and even a craftsmen. The Kapex is the only one that ever had to be serviced. Twice!


----------



## m1911

Californiadecks said:


> The kapex is way over rated. I've owned Dewalt, Bosch, Makita, and even a craftsmen. The Kapex is the only one that ever had to be serviced. Twice!


If you say so... 
:blink:


----------



## Deckhead

Californiadecks said:


> The kapex is way over rated. I've owned Dewalt, Bosch, Makita, and even a craftsmen. The Kapex is the only one that ever had to be serviced. Twice!


I couldn't disagree more. I'm not nearly as excited about festool as I used to be, doing it all over I'd definitely go the mafell route instead of festool for a lot of things but the Kapex and the rotex's are the 2 I wouldnt hesitate to buy again.


----------



## country_huck

The kapex is the nicest miter saw I have used for trim work. The only problem I have is that you pay 1400 for a 800 dollar saw.


----------



## Spencer

country_huck said:


> Do you use there funky crown stops.




NO! Make a jig. Way more accurate and works better. Mine collect dust.


----------



## Calidecks

If I get another miter saw it will be the Bosch axial glide. It will be nice to not have to order fricken blades for it or have them bored.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Kapex and ts saw blades are everywhere now. I still order every single blade I buy anyway. I have never been in a rush to get a saw blade. I think I own 50.


----------



## Calidecks

There's about three of you that I could set my watch by. :laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I also have the Bosch GLL3-80 and it a good lased and has 360º planes that go all over the place.





Tom M said:


> Thought you have the PSL 180?


Well yea you are right:blink: can't a guy have 2 lasers:blink:
I f i'm working out doors the PLS 180 is better because I have a catcher for that one.:thumbsup:


----------



## TEnglish14

Figured this would be handy for the laminate install I have scheduled this weekend 











Sent from the werktrok


----------



## Calidecks

TEnglish14 said:


> Figured this would be handy for the laminate install I have scheduled this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the werktrok


I use the heck outta that jigsaw. I don't even carry my corded Bosch anymore.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Californiadecks said:


> There's about three of you that I could set my watch by. :laughing:


It was difficult to find options 8 years ago when the kapex came out and 10 years ago when I bought my first rail saw. 

Sure, not finding a blade at HD or the lumber yard, but I don't buy saw blades off the shelf anywhere, except for my circular saw. 

Now, the blades are available at a lot more places then they were.

I can get almost any blade for anything the next day. 

Almost every blade I buy has to be bored out, 1 1/4" arbors are not the norm.


----------



## Calidecks

There's not near the selection with their stupid ass bore size. The Festool blades are garbage.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Californiadecks said:


> There's not near the selection with their stupid ass bore size. The Festool blades are garbage.


Actually, there is. Almost every manufacturer is making a blade for the kapex or ts saws. 

The TS blades are great. 
The 60t kapex blade is nice. I do own 4 other manufacturers blades. One for each specific task. 

Just like I have different blades for the same table saw for different tasks.


----------



## Calidecks

Actually there aren't near the selections. Not even close. There are a few manufacturers that offer a blade or two. Otherwise they have to be bored. That's a fact.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

FS tool, Everlast Forrest, popular tools, tenryu, olshon, just off the top of my head. There are more that offer at least two options in the correct diameter and bore.


----------



## Calidecks

There isn't near the selection without boring from any of those companies as the standard 5/8. That's still a fact.


----------



## Calidecks

Californiadecks said:


> If I get another miter saw it will be the Bosch axial glide. It will be nice to not have to order fricken blades for it or have them bored.





Californiadecks said:


> There's not near the selection with their stupid ass bore size. The Festool blades are garbage.


All still true! :laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Californiadecks said:


> There isn't near the selection without boring from any of those companies as the standard 5/8. That's still a fact.


Apparently, you don't have catalogs or actually checked.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

I don't own anything with a 5/8 bore, OK skill saw. 

30mm, 1", 1 1/4", even 1 1/2" are very common sized bores.


----------



## Calidecks

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I don't own anything with a 5/8 bore, OK skill saw.
> 
> 30mm, 1", 1 1/4", even 1 1/2" are very common sized bores.


Well we weren't talking about your crap now were we? I was talking about the axial glide vs. The kapex.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

30mm bore blades are quite common. Along with many other large sizes. Apparently you skipped right over that part. 5/8 is a small percentage of what bores are commonly available.


----------



## Calidecks

WarnerConstInc. said:


> 30mm bore blades are quite common. Along with many other large sizes. Apparently you skipped right over that part. 5/8 is a small percentage of what bores are commonly available.


That's just flat out wrong. There's many more available 5/8" blades than there are 30mm blades. Hell I can get a 5/8" bored blade from Sears. :laughing:


----------



## Calidecks

I can get 1 of probably 30 different blades in 5/8" right off the shelf from my lumberyard. My only choice for 30mm is Festool blades and they are over priced garbage. Again if will be nice not having to order the blades or have them bored. That was my point then and it's still my point now.


----------



## Calidecks

Not to mention the 260mm stupid ass size.


----------



## overanalyze

Close as I have gotten to buying a tool lately. 175' of 10 Guage heavy duty wire for a new long extension cord.


----------



## Unger.const

3/8 fuel impact wrench. And two rotory tools (one for my dad so he will shut up that he doesn't have one) almost wore out my other one.


----------



## Stano

The.Handyman said:


> Same issue with the Makita tracks. The saw is great however. After my 3rd warped track from Amazon, I broke down and bought a Festool track.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


Hmmmm, any issues? I'm guessing it works well together?


----------



## The.Handyman

Stano said:


> Hmmmm, any issues? I'm guessing it works well together?


No issues. They work perfectly together. The only thing you lose on the Makita is the anti kickback feature. This is because the Festool track is missing an extra lip edge that the Makita track has. No worries at all for me. 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## m1911

The.Handyman said:


> No issues. They work perfectly together. The only thing you lose on the Makita is the anti kickback feature. This is because the Festool track is missing an extra lip edge that the Makita track has. No worries at all for me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


There is no anti kickback on the makita, it's a lip on the track to keep the saw from tipping on the track when saw is beveled. The Dewalt saw has an anti kickback feature on the base.


----------



## The.Handyman

m1911 said:


> There is no anti kickback on the makita, it's a lip on the track to keep the saw from tipping on the track when saw is beveled. The Dewalt saw has an anti kickback feature on the base.


Oops. My bad. Thanks for the correction.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## EricBrancard

m1911 said:


> There is no anti kickback on the makita,


I quickly found this out the first time I used it :whistling


----------



## m1911

EricBrancard said:


> I quickly found this out the first time I used it :whistling


I think plunge saws can be dangerous at times


----------



## Stano

m1911 said:


> I think plunge saws can be dangerous at times



....usually about the time it starts to grab and back up really quick!!


----------



## charimon

If you have watched any of my Video's you know how much I need this tool. Ordered a good "video" lens as well.


----------



## m1911

charimon said:


> If you have watched any of my Video's you know how much I need this tool. Ordered a good "video" lens as well.


Nice. That's a nice sensor on a mirrorless.
I've been wanting to pull the trigger on a D7100, replacement for my D60...


----------



## m1911

Stano said:


> ....usually about the time it starts to grab and back up really quick!!


First time I tried a sink plunge cutout, I ended up changing the 25" to a 33" sink...:whistling


----------



## Calidecks

The Mafell has an anti kick-back. It's very important.


----------



## tjbnwi

EricBrancard said:


> I quickly found this out the first time I used it :whistling





m1911 said:


> I think plunge saws can be dangerous at times





Stano said:


> ....usually about the time it starts to grab and back up really quick!!


When you're plunging at an edge or center of a panel you have to plunge slowly, take a moment to let the saw come up to speed.

I know the Festool TS comes with an anti-kickback device. It is the same item I use to prevent tipping when beveling. The TS saws also have a riving knife, comes in handy on solid sawn material. 

I believe the Mafell uses an anti-kickback system instead of a riving knife.

I know the Makita does not have a riving knife which can be a cause of kick on solid sawn material. To the best of my knowledge they do nothing to address kickback potential. 

Tom


----------



## Calidecks

You can use the festool anti kickback device on the Makita because it hooks to the track.


----------



## overanalyze

Ordered the new Dewalt 20v metal connector nailer. It is the same size/weight as their framer but with a point to line up the nails for hangers and such.


----------



## SouthonBeach

overanalyze said:


> Ordered the new Dewalt 20v metal connector nailer. It is the same size/weight as their framer but with a point to line up the nails for hangers and such.




Let us know how it works. It might just be on my list in the near future


----------



## tjbnwi

Californiadecks said:


> You can use the festool anti kickback device on the Makita because it hooks to the track.


Fits in the outboard upper U-channel? (I don't have or know anyone with a Makita track.)

Tom


----------



## Calidecks

Here's a comparison I made.


----------



## tjbnwi

Californiadecks said:


> Here's a comparison I made.


Thanks.

Tom


----------



## Builders Inc.

Fell off the mother ship to recovery. Hit my head bad. Kubota tractor with 3 attachments and a thousand dollar DeWalt rechargeable laser. Pls 180 wasn't cutting it. Now on the hunt for a third utility trailer and a plate tamp. Any ideas on where I can get a new one for cheap? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charimon

m1911 said:


> Nice. That's a nice sensor on a mirrorless.
> I've been wanting to pull the trigger on a D7100, replacement for my D60...


We were looking at cameras and I was looking at the A7ii and my Beloved pointed out to me that I will be using it to film tile videos on jobsites. Decided the 5100 was perfect. and I bought the 3 year no questions asked extended warranty.


----------



## Lettusbee

Builders Inc. said:


> Fell off the mother ship to recovery. Hit my head bad. Kubota tractor with 3 attachments and a thousand dollar DeWalt rechargeable laser. Pls 180 wasn't cutting it. Now on the hunt for a third utility trailer and a plate tamp. Any ideas on where I can get a new one for cheap?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Home depot rental and other rental yards usually have tampers for sale. 

Which Kubota did you get? I've been debating Kubota vs Massey on the brand new tractor side, but found a used Massey yesterday that I just dragged home.


----------



## kixnbux

Lettusbee said:


> Home depot rental and other rental yards usually have tampers for sale.
> 
> 
> 
> Which Kubota did you get? I've been debating Kubota vs Massey on the brand new tractor side, but found a used Massey yesterday that I just dragged home.




I bought a Massey with 32 hrs used. Backhoe and front loader. Looks brand new. 28 hp diesel


----------



## RobertCDF

charimon said:


> If you have watched any of my Video's you know how much I need this tool. Ordered a good "video" lens as well.


I haven't watched any of your videos but I picked up the a6000 from sony and I LOVE it. Great camera.


----------



## asevereid

Picked up an Accuscribe today.... Not sure about it yet, was expecting a little higher quality plastic.


----------



## m1911

asevereid said:


> Picked up an Accuscribe today.... Not sure about it yet, was expecting a little higher quality plastic.


It's Fastcap...what did you expect...all their stuff is overpriced cheap chit plastic. Great customer service... they'll warranty chit...


----------



## asevereid

I still like it, functionally, but I do wish it was a higher quality build.


----------



## Calidecks

asevereid said:


> Picked up an Accuscribe today.... Not sure about it yet, was expecting a little higher quality plastic.


How much was it?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

EricBrancard said:


> I quickly found this out the first time I used it :whistling





m1911 said:


> I think plunge saws can be dangerous at times


 I cut the cord and dinged the track using mine



overanalyze said:


> but with a point to line up the nails for hangers and such.


 Is that the positive placement nailer:blink:
PPN:whistling for short:jester:


----------



## m1911

asevereid said:


> I still like it, functionally, but I do wish it was a higher quality build.


Don't worry...they'll warranty it when it breaks...they've sent me four...:laughing:


----------



## asevereid

Californiadecks said:


> How much was it?


$30 cdn.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

asevereid said:


> Picked up an Accuscribe today.... Not sure about it yet, was expecting a little higher quality plastic.


I have that one and it is really high quality, just give it chance:blink:


----------



## Calidecks

22.95 us.


----------



## aaron_a

Love my accuscribe. I've had mine for years 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

aaron_a said:


> Love my accuscribe. I've had mine for years
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What about the RazorScribe:blink: that's a nice lottle doodad


----------



## tjbnwi

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> What about the RazorScribe:blink: that's a nice lottle doodad


Great scribe. If you can lay down tape and cut the tape with the scribe makes for a nice line to follow. Takes much less pressure than cutting into the material. I also have the ink scribe.

The Thing-A-Ma-Jig is another really nice one.

Tom


----------



## Calidecks

Here's my scribe


----------



## m1911

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> What about the RazorScribe:blink: that's a nice lottle doodad


Way overpriced.
I find a pair of inexpensive scribes to be much more versatile


----------



## m1911

Californiadecks said:


> Here's my scribe


Is that Dana Point?


----------



## Calidecks

m1911 said:


> Is that Dana Point?


Close. San Clemente


----------



## m1911

AccurateCut said:


> Just picked up a Esab Rebel multi process welder has tig, stick and mig and runs either 110 or 220 its gonna help with some of the custom gates and various screw off projects in the home shop.


That's a nice piece of kit:thumbsup:


----------



## heavy_d

Why not


----------



## country_huck

heavy_d said:


> Why not




Because now you have to do roofing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madmax718

AccurateCut said:


> Just picked up a Esab Rebel multi process welder has tig, stick and mig and runs either 110 or 220 its gonna help with some of the custom gates and various screw off projects in the home shop.


That is some serious awesomeness- Might sell my synchrowave as well as my Lincoln mig for this sucker.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Wasn't planning on this but when you compressor craps out mid project you gotta go buy a new one


----------



## m1911

A&E Exteriors said:


> Wasn't planning on this but when you compressor craps out mid project you gotta go buy a new one


Yeah, you just classed up the joint...:laughing:


----------



## AccurateCut

madmax718 said:


> That is some serious awesomeness- Might sell my synchrowave as well as my Lincoln mig for this sucker.


Esab really brought it with this , it is really a nice multi process unit and it has smart mig where you dial in material 10 gauge 12 or 3/16 etc and machine sets voltage and wire speed really well thought out and most used settings can be put in memory. Every shop Ive ever worked at had miller and or lincon so I was worried trying the esab but have been happy so far. Have to get a tig pedal and a upgraded tig torch just personal preference for me but the stuff that comes with the unit works well.


----------



## m1911

AccurateCut said:


> Esab really brought it with this , it is really a nice multi process unit and it has smart mig where you dial in material 10 gauge 12 or 3/16 etc and machine sets voltage and wire speed really well thought out and most used settings can be put in memory. Every shop Ive ever worked at had miller and or lincon so I was worried trying the esab but have been happy so far. Have to get a tig pedal and a upgraded tig torch just personal preference for me but the stuff that comes with the unit works well.


I've had Miller, Lincoln, but never Esab, but I've used their wire, it's top notch. Is that unit made in Sweden?


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

AccurateCut said:


> Just picked up a Esab Rebel multi process welder has tig, stick and mig and runs either 110 or 220 its gonna help with some of the custom gates and various screw off projects in the home shop.


Now I know who to call for my steel work :thumbsup:


----------



## AccurateCut

m1911 said:


> I've had Miller, Lincoln, but never Esab, but I've used their wire, it's top notch. Is that unit made in Sweden?


Not sure where its made do know esab had some kind of corporate re structure and it helped with unit design. Lincon tried my opinion with the 210 but it fell short of esabs design.


----------



## AccurateCut

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Now I know who to call for my steel work :thumbsup:


Definetly , I use to weld production parts over and over all day evryday before I thought I should run my own business , what was I thinking LOL


----------



## RobertCDF

Ordered this the other day, the brushless saw from Makita is pretty awesome.


----------



## VinylHanger

Went with the 20v flush cutter and also grabbed the adapter which I needed since the Dewalt stork dropped off a nice bag of cool 18v goodies a month or so back to add to my 18v gear, which was missing all the cool stuff. In addition to the bag of stuff, there was also the vac and the radio charger. :thumbsup: Personally, I think his addiction to Milwaukee is a great thing. 

The Dewalt stork is our very own J.C. :thumbsup: I thought of calling him the Dewalt fairy, but that would be weird. :laughing:


----------



## A&E Exteriors

heavy_d said:


> Why not


Excellent choice. I have 4 of them


----------



## RobertCDF

Oh yeah and these.


----------



## m1911

RobertCDF said:


> Oh yeah and these.


Husky? Really? :blink:


----------



## RobertCDF

m1911 said:


> Husky? Really? :blink:


Eh at $118 ea, who cares.


----------



## Aaron Berk

:blink: 118? woah! I'd be all over that one too.


RobertCDF said:


> Eh at $118 ea, who cares.


----------



## Calidecks

RobertCDF said:


> Eh at $118 ea, who cares.


I figured you got a screaming deal. I know how you roll! :laughing:


----------



## m1911

RobertCDF said:


> Eh at $118 ea, who cares.


So they're going on craigslist :laughing:


----------



## kixnbux

brhokel606 said:


> I just got another Sys-combi 3 yesterday, I fricken love those things, I have 4 now and use it way more then the 3 drawer systainer. But I dohave the 3 drawer setup with electrical stuff, great way to organize.




It'll probably live on a sys roll at the bottom. I think it'd be perfect there for me


----------



## Inner10

brhokel606 said:


> I just got another Sys-combi 3 yesterday, I fricken love those things, I have 4 now and use it way more then the 3 drawer systainer. But I dohave the 3 drawer setup with electrical stuff, great way to organize.


I need those to come to Canada.


----------



## Mort

It was on sale. I'm a sucker for a bargain.


----------



## EricBrancard

Mort said:


> It was on sale. I'm a sucker for a bargain.


I was thinking about getting that one. You try it yet?


----------



## Leo G

It's a bit heavy and awkward. I went in for another Colt and decided to see what it felt like. Has a 1/4HP more than the Colt.

I came away with the Colt.


----------



## m1911

Leo G said:


> It's a bit heavy and awkward. I went in for another Colt and decided to see what it felt like. Has a 1/4HP more than the Colt.
> 
> I came away with the Colt.


I got a couple Colts... oh we're talking routers... I got one of those too... :laughing:


----------



## Justin Huisenga

EricBrancard said:


> I was thinking about getting that one. You try it yet?


They're badass little routers. Little larger than some but still easy to control. I have a couple that have been pushed hard for years and they have held up to it while other makes have failed. I've got a couple of their PC cousins in plunge bases for door hardware. Pretty much the same tool without the light or the VS.


----------



## Mort

EricBrancard said:


> I was thinking about getting that one. You try it yet?




Not yet, probably this week sometime. The weight doesn't bother me, I won't use it for hours at a time.


----------



## kixnbux

It's a great router. I've used mine a long time.


----------



## heavy_d

Had mine for a couple years. It's great.


----------



## brhokel606

I've had mine for a few weeks as my colt was slipping down and pissing me off. I like the Dewalt router so far


----------



## The.Handyman

Love my Dewalt router and the dust collection attachments.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer

Forgot I had even ordered this stuff...

Finally got here.


----------



## hdavis

What are you going to use the triangles for?


----------



## Spencer

hdavis said:


> What are you going to use the triangles for?


I mainly wanted the big one for casework piece marking/cutting in conjunction with track saw.

Probably a bit of a compulsive buy. One time tools can get me... :sad:


----------



## Spencer

brhokel606 said:


> I've had mine for a few weeks as my colt was slipping down and pissing me off. I like the Dewalt router so far


I have been using colts for over five years now and still haven't figured out the trick to the stupid adjustment mechanism. Sometimes I twist and lock and the adjustment screw works and sometimes it doesn't.

And they always creep over time.


----------



## gbruzze1

Costco has the 2 pack of 12/3 50' extension cords for$35. Picked up 2 boxes while there tonight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrp458

Is that router not a little underpowered for a plunge base?


----------



## Leo G

It could be if you tried to put to big of a bit in it. Just like any tool, it can be overloaded. If you use it within its limits then you shouldn't have any issues. It's 1 1/4HP and that's what it's limit is.

Just like I have a 3HP Unisaw. I can stall it pretty much anytime I want to. Just push a pc of maple fast enough and it'll stall.


----------



## Deckhead

Spencer said:


> Forgot I had even ordered this stuff...
> 
> Finally got here.


I freaking love woodpeckers stuff. I'm always happy when I pull out one of their squares, they just make life easier. Im still pissed I missed out on their parallel guides. Woodpeckers stay in the shop though, I get grumpy when I have to leave and am not nice to tools. Mr swanson is good enough for outside shop work.


----------



## Unger.const

TEnglish14 said:


> Love this thing already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the werktrok


Get the carbide blades......soooooo good


----------



## Unger.const

Buddy bought me the light. I got the 5pt laser with free stand at tool sale saturday.

He took the battery and charger for the m18.......doesn't he know my 54 batteries aren't enough.....shesh lol. I think he is trying to play catch up on my battery collection.


----------



## SectorSecurity

What did that bad boy set you back?

Does it not eat batteries like no tomorrow's?


----------



## Unger.const

SectorSecurity said:


> What did that bad boy set you back?
> 
> Does it not eat batteries like no tomorrow's?


The light? My buddy bought it but they were going for $200


----------



## country_huck

The lights are pretty sweet and have a decent run time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kixnbux

New toy today


----------



## Spencer

I'm pretty stoked about this new style of automaxx clamp. My other broke and I came across this. Feels nice in the hand.


----------



## Leo G

Nothing big. Went to Tractor Supply looking specifically for this and they had only one left. 2' air nozzle for cleaning the sprayroom floor.


----------



## Robie

I use mine all the time.


----------



## Leo G

You shoulda let me borrow yours.


----------



## m1911

Robie said:


> I use mine all the time.


That's what she said...


----------



## Inner10

Spencer said:


> I'm pretty stoked about this new style of automaxx clamp. My other broke and I came across this. Feels nice in the hand.


Those things are really neat.


----------



## Robie

Leo G said:


> You shoulda let me borrow yours.


Leo...if you needed one...I woulda' given you or bought you one.

You just give the word Pal.

What's mine is yours.


----------



## Leo G

How about that $150???


----------



## m1911

Robie said:


> Leo...if you needed one...I woulda' given you or bought you one.
> 
> You just give the word Pal.
> 
> What's mine is yours.


I hear Leo needs a new wide belt sander...:laughing:


----------



## Robie

Leo G said:


> How about that $150???


The check will be in the mail tomorrow if you need it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G

Define "need"


----------



## Leo G

m1911 said:


> I hear Leo needs a new wide belt sander...:laughing:


He doesn't have one of those.


----------



## m1911

Leo G said:


> He doesn't have one of those.


You missed the part about "given or bought..." :laughing:


----------



## Leo G

m1911 said:


> You missed the part about "given or bought..." :laughing:


Hey! You're right.

Yo Robie buddy, pal. A nice 20HP 36" widebelt sander with digital readout would be really sweet. I'll get you the address for shipping.

Thanks bud.:thumbup:


----------



## m1911

Leo G said:


> Hey! You're right.
> 
> Yo Robie buddy, pal. A nice 20HP 36" widebelt sander with digital readout would be really sweet. I'll get you the address for shipping.
> 
> Thanks bud.:thumbup:


Don't get greedy... 19HP is enough...:laughing:


----------



## Leo G

It's 15 or 20HP. Greedy would be 25HP.

Not even sure I'd want to see the power bill after starting a 20HP motor along with the 3HP dust collector and the 1HP drive motor for the conveyor belt. Plus the lights and AC and ........


----------



## m1911

Leo G said:


> It's 15 or 20HP. Greedy would be 25HP.
> 
> Not even sure I'd want to see the power bill after starting a 20HP motor along with the 3HP dust collector and the 1HP drive motor for the conveyor belt. Plus the lights and AC and ........


Ask Robie to put you on his electric company family plan :laughing:


----------



## Leo G

Oh Robie.......


----------



## m1911

Leo G said:


> Oh Robie.......


I have a feeling he won't be seeing Robie for a while...:laughing:


----------



## Leo G

He's gotta work hard to fulfill my requests.

Understood.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Leo G said:


> It's 15 or 20HP. Greedy would be 25HP.
> 
> Not even sure I'd want to see the power bill after starting a 20HP motor along with the 3HP dust collector and the 1HP drive motor for the conveyor belt. Plus the lights and AC and ........


Got my first electric bill, 89 bucks. Biggest thing I run is 25hp. 
I think my transformers cost me some money sitting there humming.


----------



## Leo G

You don't pay demand charges, do you.

My bill would be $89 for the electricity and $350 for the demand charge.


----------



## Deckhead

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Got my first electric bill, 89 bucks. Biggest thing I run is 25hp.
> I think my transformers cost me some money sitting there humming.


Dick.

Mine is 180 and the biggest I run is 7.5hp, well actually have a 15hp phase converter but I don't think it takes that kind of load to run it except on startup.

I so need a bigger shop with 3 phase... Oh God how I could light this thread up, I'd buy a damn 2 post car lift this weekend just because I know I could get it cheap.

I did buy the kreg track and stop system for my long arm RAS this week along with their good tablesaw miter gauge. Pretty happy with it.


----------



## Irishslave

Things are too slow around here for me to enjoy buying new chit 

New Bosch roto hammer (had to have for a job didn't wanna risk blowing the old one out) 

New Edelbrock Carb for the old 78 (had to have the old classic was runnin like chit) 

That's it so far this year, must haves, no just for fun chit


----------



## Calidecks

Damn get a cement mixer just for the fun of it. Maybe a jackhammer?


----------



## Irishslave

Californiadecks said:


> Damn get a cement mixer just for the fun of it. Maybe a jackhammer?


If I get this one, well actually it's a 4 in 1 that I bid on last week I'm probably looking at getting a one man auger. I seen a nice one this guy had that just zipped holes in real lightweight too. Can't think of the name of it though. Kicks ass over those heavy assed Honda's. The gearing must be just right cause it's awesome


----------



## Irishslave

I just looked at the list of jobs I bid this year that I didn't get. Phucking sickening 

I don't know why I keep that chit on file it's depressing....I know tax deduction


----------



## VinylHanger

Irishslave said:


> Things are too slow around here for me to enjoy buying new chit
> 
> New Bosch roto hammer (had to have for a job didn't wanna risk blowing the old one out)
> 
> New Edelbrock Carb for the old 78 (had to have the old classic was runnin like chit)
> 
> That's it so far this year, must haves, no just for fun chit


I know what you mean. I had to buy these before I literally walked myself out of my old pair. Not much fun here either this year.

http://www.keenfootwear.com/product/shoes/men/pittsburgh-soft-toe


----------



## Irishslave

VinylHanger said:


> I know what you mean. I had to buy these before I literally walked myself out of my old pair. Not much fun here either this year.
> 
> http://www.keenfootwear.com/product/shoes/men/pittsburgh-soft-toe


I hate buying new work shoes...Unless I burn the 50 miles into St Louis I'm forced to go to the local farm supply. A lot of name brand chit that's high priced but still imported 

The old Red wings the uppers lasted forever and I could get them resoled for $50


----------



## Calidecks

Irishslave said:


> I just looked at the list of jobs I bid this year that I didn't get. Phucking sickening
> 
> I don't know why I keep that chit on file it's depressing....I know tax deduction


How's that a tax deduction? Please tell!


----------



## Irishslave

Californiadecks said:


> How's that a tax deduction? Please tell!


Gas and time basically. I'll find a column for it to go in. Lawyer says it's legal who am I to argue 

I spend anywhere from 2 to 4 hours on these so there's office expense too


----------



## Calidecks

Irishslave said:


> Gas and time basically. I'll find a column for it to go in. Lawyer says it's legal who am I to argue
> 
> I spend anywhere from 2 to 4 hours on these so there's office expense too


Got it. Yep they are an expense for sure.


----------



## Irishslave

Californiadecks said:


> How's that a tax deduction? Please tell!


It doesn't amount to much maybe couple hundred dollars at the end of the year. You can file it along with laundry whatever :laughing: Every little bit helps just keep records in case of well ...you know that dirty 5 letter word


----------



## Leo G

Irishslave said:


> I just looked at the list of jobs I bid this year that I didn't get. Phucking sickening
> 
> I don't know why I keep that chit on file it's depressing....I know tax deduction


How is it a tax deduction? What are you deducting? Travel time, hours worked but not paid for?

edit: I see where you answered it.


----------



## madmax718

Leo G said:


> You don't pay demand charges, do you.
> 
> My bill would be $89 for the electricity and $350 for the demand charge.


holy chit. So its cheaper for me to send work to werner, and have it freighted back??


----------



## madmax718

Uniform shirts are tax deductible. Suits in general, no, but as long as your "company" has a uniform requirement, it is tax deductible.


----------



## Leo G

My boss makes me wear a uniform. :whistling


----------



## TheGrizz

I think any clothing you specifically buy for work is tax deductible. Suits probably not, but if I drop big money on blaklader or Duluth work pants, you better believe that receipt is going in the tax file.


----------



## overanalyze

We grabbed this for housewrap. Works pretty good. Much faster than hand nailing and way better than dragging a house around.


----------



## SectorSecurity

Our delivery charge for residential hydro here is like 80$ a month, you people sicken me! Lol


----------



## Leo G

That's per 1/4 for us


----------



## Justin Huisenga

Picked this guy up for an ongoing project. Makita KP0810. Little heavier than the smaller one but it can rabbet up to 1" and made fitting a bunch of rabbeted built up mouldings up against floors and ceilings a lot easier. It's got enough power and takes off a big enough bite in a hurry that I probably won't modify the depth of cut.


----------



## Irishslave

Justin Huisenga said:


> Picked this guy up for an ongoing project. Makita KP0810. Little heavier than the smaller one but it can rabbet up to 1" and made fitting a bunch of rabbeted built up mouldings up against floors and ceilings a lot easier. It's got enough power and takes off a big enough bite in a hurry that I probably won't modify the depth of cut.


I likes portable electric planers. Wouldn't be without one. Makita has a good line up of them in their catalog


----------



## VinylHanger

overanalyze said:


> We grabbed this for housewrap. Works pretty good. Much faster than hand nailing and way better than dragging a house around.


I've always just used a slaptacker Staples are quicker and more reliable.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## StrongTower

Justin Huisenga said:


> Picked this guy up for an ongoing project. Makita KP0810. Little heavier than the smaller one but it can rabbet up to 1" and made fitting a bunch of rabbeted built up mouldings up against floors and ceilings a lot easier. It's got enough power and takes off a big enough bite in a hurry that I probably won't modify the depth of cut.




Have had this model for quite a few years, I haven't found a better portable planer that's available right now. I bought it for the power, dust collection abilities, and rabbeting depth. It can chew through stuff, that's for sure.


----------



## heavy_d

Some stuff.


----------



## Stano

On sale, tree fiddy $, couldn't resist. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m1911

StrongTower said:


> Have had this model for quite a few years, I haven't found a better portable planer that's available right now. I bought it for the power, dust collection abilities, and rabbeting depth. It can chew through stuff, that's for sure.


I have this one, it's the best one out there...

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00V...sch+planer&dpPl=1&dpID=41xMCqEB9dL&ref=plSrch


----------



## Calidecks

I have these three. I use the milwaukee most. But most my work is straight edging joists. Knocking crowns down that are too high.


----------



## Calidecks

For doors I have an old Porter Cable 126 with a helical cutter. Great planer!


----------



## m1911

Californiadecks said:


> For doors I have an old Porter Cable 126 with a helical cutter. Great planer!


I've got two of those... a Rockwell and newer PC version. Goddamm cutters are $$$


----------



## Calidecks

m1911 said:


> I've got two of those... a Rockwell and newer PC version. Goddamm cutters are $$$


Yep I got a new cutter on mine, it wasn't cheap. Awesome planer though!


----------



## m1911

Californiadecks said:


> Yep I got a new cutter on mine, it wasn't cheap. Awesome planer though!


Its only good for doors the balance is very awkward.
You can screw a foot long 2X4 to the base of a router with a spiral bit... it's the same thing...:laughing:


----------



## m1911

Californiadecks said:


> Yep I got a new cutter on mine, it wasn't cheap. Awesome planer though!


The HSS cuters aren't worth a chit.
I've gotten the carbide ones sharpened before


----------



## Calidecks

Here's my actual planer. A little old but works great.


----------



## Calidecks

m1911 said:


> Its only good for doors the balance is very awkward.
> You can screw a foot long 2X4 to the base of a router with a spiral bit... it's the same thing...:laughing:


They are great if you want to put a slight bevel on a door.


----------



## Railman

m1911 said:


> The HSS cuters aren't worth a chit.
> I've gotten the carbide ones sharpened before


 I wouldn't go that far. HSS definately has it's place, & can easily be sharpened with a little care. The only time I ever had issues with it on hand held planers, was when working with masonite doors. It simply destroys the edge.


----------



## Lettusbee

Californiadecks said:


> Yep I got a new cutter on mine, it wasn't cheap. Awesome planer though!


Where'd you find a cutter for that?


----------



## Calidecks

Lettusbee said:


> Where'd you find a cutter for that?


Bummer! It's obsolete now. Wasn't when I replaced it a few years ago.


----------



## Calidecks

I need to be careful with mine.


----------



## Justin Huisenga

Californiadecks said:


> They are great if you want to put a slight bevel on a door.


Simply the best planer made for doors. You can plane some pretty funky scribe lines with the 126 changing the depth on the fly. If you loosen the nut a little on the depth knob it moves easily as you run the door edge. The balance takes some getting used to but the controls are well laid out. If you adjust the front table so it takes a very slight bite at 0 you can pretty much eliminate the possibility of snipe. Flip it so the fence rides one edge and the bed rides the other and you can ease the door edges in a couple seconds after planing.


----------



## META

Throws up on Dewalt.


----------



## Lettusbee

Californiadecks said:


> Bummer! It's obsolete now. Wasn't when I replaced it a few years ago.


Yep, our lumber yard had one on the shelf for years, and I always figured when I needed it, I'd just go in and pick it up. Of course when that day came, it was gone, and NLA from the online vendors I tried.


----------



## m1911

Lettusbee said:


> Where'd you find a cutter for that?


I got a couple from theses guys years ago, they also sharpen them

http://www.farrstools.com/main.html


----------



## META

I miss my good Porter Cable tools.


----------



## Calidecks

Lettusbee said:


> Where'd you find a cutter for that?


Here you go Lettusbee
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/like/1318983...9255-0%26rvr_id%3D1076242394059&ul_noapp=true


----------



## Lettusbee

I always forget about ebay.


----------



## Calidecks

Lettusbee said:


> I always forget about ebay.


He's got over 600 transactions with 275 reviews 100% positive. Although compared to most that's not many transactions.


----------



## asevereid

I wish I could find a cutter head for my Millers Falls planer.... I love using that thing. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## m1911

​


asevereid said:


> I wish I could find a cutter head for my Millers Falls planer.... I love using that thing.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


That carbide shop I posted above can probably make you one.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

So can woodworkers tool works.


----------



## m1911

m1911 said:


> I've got two of those... a Rockwell and newer PC version. Goddamm cutters are $$$


Well, now I only have one PC 126.
Sold the Rockwell version on CL today for $300! lol
I was keeping it for spare, but I figured, f it. I don't use 'em that often anyway.


----------



## Calidecks

Was there a lot of difference between the two?


----------



## m1911

Californiadecks said:


> Was there a lot of difference between the two?


No, they are the same. Mine was the gray color, not the really old chrome Rockwell. The PC is the Rockwell planer with a different paint and name plate. The same thing with some of the belt sanders...


----------



## EricBrancard

Picked up a new M18 Fuel non-hammer drill with 2 5ah packs yesterday. $100 off for trading in an old drill with a battery. The first Fuel drill I got in the kit with my impact has never worked correctly and doesn't work at all now. They guy told me to just bring it in and they will send it out for repair since anything fuel is still under warranty.


----------



## Youngin'

Since I'm moving I threw a bunch of stuff up on kijiji. There's a surprising amount of interest in my old 6 1/2" cordless saw. I thought with the fuel saws being out for as long as they have been I wouldn't be able to sell the old one.


----------



## superseal

EricBrancard said:


> Picked up a new M18 Fuel non-hammer drill with 2 5ah packs yesterday. $100 off for trading in an old drill with a battery. The first Fuel drill I got in the kit with my impact has never worked correctly and doesn't work at all now. They guy told me to just bring it in and they will send it out for repair since anything fuel is still under warranty.


My 1 year old Milwaukee drill just took a chit so I took it in for warranty repair...they practically replaced everything in it.

That 5 year warranty is nice.


----------



## Calidecks

Same here. No questions asked. Took it in Monday it was waiting on my doorstep Friday.


----------



## Spencer

That's impressive on milwaukees part. I don't think dewalt is there.


----------



## Trimalot

I had the new 20v Angeled nailer stop working so I took it to the authorized Dewalt repair shop at first they told me it would be three weeks to fix it and I asked if there was any other options like replacement and they checked the surrounding stores found one and had it over nighted to there store they gave me the whole kit the gun, charger and battery and only wanted my busted nailer in exchange not to bad if you ask me


----------



## m1911

Trimalot said:


> I had the new 20v *Angeled* nailer stop working so I took it to the authorized Dewalt repair shop at first they told me it would be three weeks to fix it and I asked if there was any other options like replacement and they checked the surrounding stores found one and had it over nighted to *there *store they gave me the whole kit the gun, charger and battery and only wanted my busted nailer in exchange not to bad if you ask me


That's because the Dewalt angels were watching over you.







Punctuation is nice sometimes...


----------



## john5mt

Won a saw and stand from the lumberyard contractor lunch raffle! Going to sell me because I have too many miter saws and dewalt stands already. But I was pretty stoked. First time I've ever won anything like that. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## john5mt

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## TimelessQuality

That little 1040 (?) Makita is a sweet little saw... how much?


----------



## Calidecks

TimelessQuality said:


> That little 1040 (?) Makita is a sweet little saw... how much?


Yep, I have that saw. It's a great little saw. Very portable.


----------



## Deckhead

Spencer said:


> That's impressive on milwaukees part. I don't think dewalt is there.


Dewalt is slowly creeping up I think but Milwaukee took a huge lead early when makita **** the battery bed. I like my Dewalt 20v stuff, its awesome except the circular saw is wanting on some power. The jigsaw and drills are fantastic. Love my little blower too.


----------



## VinylHanger

Deckhead said:


> Dewalt is slowly creeping up I think but Milwaukee took a huge lead early when makita **** the battery bed. I like my Dewalt 20v stuff, its awesome except the circular saw is wanting on some power. The jigsaw and drills are fantastic. Love my little blower too.


Yep. My older 18 volt stuff with the adapter and new batteries seems to cut much better.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## m1911

Californiadecks said:


> Same here. No questions asked. Took it in Monday it was waiting on my doorstep Friday.


Do you take it to a service center?
My M12 impact stopped working on the low speed the second time I came to use it, and it's past the 30 day return window.


----------



## Calidecks

m1911 said:


> Do you take it to a service center?
> My M12 impact stopped working on the low speed the second time I came to use it, and it's past the 30 day return window.


Actually it's not even an authorized service center. It's Actually Milwaukee Tools. They do the repairs right there. Drop it off and they will mail it back to you. Exceptional customer service and turn around time. 

Milwaukee Tool
1130 N Magnolia Ave, Anaheim, CA 92801


----------



## kixnbux

Got an open top Sys 2 for my painting supplies. Kinda nice getting free Systainers from my Amazon rewards


----------



## SectorSecurity

I had to it was a Milwaukee, and because I forgot my s&w at home and I don't like not having a knife on me.


----------



## Leo G

Went to Harbor Freight today because they had a sale going on. Picked up a hand truck for $40. 800lb working weight, 13" tires. Just use it for moving trash cans around mostly.


----------



## Inner10

Spencer said:


> That's impressive on milwaukees part. I don't think dewalt is there.


No they aren't, 3 Year, and after the first year they can be a little picky about what is normal wear vs a defect.

I strip the gearboxes on my drills, but by that point the batteries are pooched anyways. By the time I'm done with my cordless stuff it's ready for the trash and I buy a new set.


----------



## Inner10

Leo G said:


> Went to Harbor Freight today because they had a sale going on. Picked up a hand truck for $40. 800lb working weight, 13" tires. Just use it for moving trash cans around mostly.


I bought one similar to that that was rated for 1000 pounds, I put it under a 700 pound machine and tiled it back and the bottom snapped clean off without lifting the machine an inch.

Cheap handcarts are just that...but it should work fine for a trash can.


----------



## rblakes1

Spencer said:


> Sys-roll is pretty sturdy too. Saved me today. Had to cut this antique in half and get it up a flight of porch stairs and down a flight if basement stairs by myself. Didn't even break a sweat.


I don't think I've ever seen a fridge that size

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

rblakes1 said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a fridge that size
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Giant room with giant cabinets. The door is 12 feet tall. The fridge is normal :whistling


----------



## Framer87

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Giant room with giant cabinets. The door is 12 feet tall. The fridge is normal :whistling


Tiles are 4'x8' ??


----------



## rblakes1

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Giant room with giant cabinets. The door is 12 feet tall. The fridge is normal :whistling


If he were in Texas, I'd believe that!  

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## AustinDB

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Giant room with giant cabinets. The door is 12 feet tall. The fridge is normal :whistling


does NEC make allowances for switch placement for giant rooms :jester:


----------



## TimelessQuality

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unger.const

TimelessQuality said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is it ultra quiet?


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

rrk said:


> Hopefully they can carpet over that tile. Between that tile and the FJ poplar is there anyone in Indiana that and sense of style?


Don't judge us all by what these stupid mcmansion/sub division buyers want.


----------



## rrk

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Don't judge us all by what these stupid mcmansion/sub division buyers want.


Very true


----------



## asevereid

Needed a new knife, found the driver on clearance.


----------



## Spencer

rrk said:


> Hopefully they can carpet over that tile. Between that tile and the FJ poplar is there anyone in Indiana that and sense of style?


It is what it is. 

She has different taste but she's been one of the best people I've ever had to work for. Never asks for a quote, pays as soon as I give an invoice. Most patient customer I've had. I did most of the work in that basement this spring, I got busy with builders...its been sitting the way I left it since April and she hasn't given me any crap.

When are you going to give me a link to a website or throw out some pics of your work? :whistling I'm ready to learn...


----------



## kixnbux




----------



## Tylerwalker32

Well I have bought a lot in a the past couple months. There was plenty of misc stuff that I don't have pictures of.


----------



## Tylerwalker32

Here's another


----------



## Spencer

Tylerwalker32 said:


> Well I have bought a lot in a the past couple months. There was plenty of misc stuff that I don't have pictures of.
> View attachment 331306
> View attachment 331314




Glad to see you logged in again. That joiner looked nice, about the size that you could take to the job site.


----------



## country_huck

I always thought one of those little porter cable sanders would be neat to have when they came out. Never picked one up and never used one, do they pretty good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10

Spencer said:


> It is what it is.
> 
> She has different taste but she's been one of the best people I've ever had to work for. Never asks for a quote, pays as soon as I give an invoice. Most patient customer I've had. I did most of the work in that basement this spring, I got busy with builders...its been sitting the way I left it since April and she hasn't given me any crap.
> 
> When are you going to give me a link to a website or throw out some pics of your work? :whistling I'm ready to learn...


Gotta love this place, post up any pic and you have a dozen arm-chair contractors ripping it apart.


----------



## TimelessQuality

Unger.const said:


> Is it ultra quiet?


It is.. surprisingly so. The muffler on the intake makes a huge difference.

It has a very fast recovery too... way more cfm's than most oiless that I've seen.

We'll see how it holds up...


----------



## SectorSecurity

asevereid said:


> Needed a new knife, found the driver on clearance.


Is that the driver or screwdriver?

I have two of the screwdrivers I love them


----------



## SectorSecurity

Picked myself up the Milwaukee 18 v vacuum for 80$ on clearance, no idea what I will use it for but it said Milwaukee on it and was on sale I couldn't say no.

Now I just have to find their plyers on sale with the wire strippers to replace the pair I broke. Milwaukee said they would fix them for free but their closest repair place is 30 min away not worth it for a 18$ tool


----------



## Deckhead

SectorSecurity said:


> Picked one up at home depot on Sunday for 80$, mind you I am in Canada.
> 
> Perhaps it was a store clearance only.


So is he. Unless BC is somewhere else:jester:


----------



## RobertCDF

I couldn't help myself.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

RobertCDF said:


> I couldn't help myself.




I want one of those... Been on the purchase list for a while just haven't pulled the trigger.


----------



## Tylerwalker32

I almost bought on. I just never do drywall. But for 80 bucks m.


----------



## Tylerwalker32

tylerwalker32 said:


> i almost bought on. I just never do drywall. But for 80 bucks m.


----------



## VinylHanger

I would have picked it up anyway. One rental and your pretty much covered.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger

Not a tool, but it's been so long since I have bought something just for fun I had to share.

It'll be getting broken in this weekend. Had a smaller 30 inch one for years, this one is a 38 inch. It was 70 bucks off and I have been waiting for it to go on sale.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## kixnbux

VinylHanger said:


> Not a tool, but it's been so long since I have bought something just for fun I had to share.
> 
> It'll be getting broken in this weekend. Had a smaller 30 inch one for years, this one is a 38 inch. It was 70 bucks off and I have been waiting for it to go on sale.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk




I've got that one. It makes some awesome food!


----------



## BeachCarpenter

Bosch vac hoses only 20 bucks on amazon and then $4 more off for a bosch promo.. 2 16' hoses that fit festool for $35.. Im going to cut these down for the miter saws cause I already have long ones but great deal for some extra hoses


----------



## Calidecks

http://www.fastcap.com/estore/pc/vi...il&utm_term=0_8c1f8244f9-3c13f29abf-412183577


----------



## mdwkpdx

*Which one?*



BeachCarpenter said:


> Bosch vac hoses only 20 bucks on amazon and then $4 more off for a bosch promo.. 2 16' hoses that fit festool for $35.. Im going to cut these down for the miter saws cause I already have long ones but great deal for some extra hoses


That's such a great deal.
I checked on Amazon and couldn't find the one with this price.
Can you tell me which hose it is and where you got the $4 Bosch promo?

Thanks


----------



## BeachCarpenter

The bosch promo just showed up at checkout..but I just looked and the ones I got are now 40 plus shipping.. The last 3 days they were 20 prime


----------



## bigdaddyrooster

Californiadecks said:


> He's a deck builder now. He's doing great I got him into it. He loves it. I set him up with all my connections and secrets. He now makes good money and has more work than he needs. He's a very creative guy. It took me about two years to really get him going but he did it.
> 
> Here is his new website
> 
> http://michaelwalterconstruction.com
> 
> 
> His roots were in construction with my father. It's an awesome story that he can jump in head first at 63 and make it work. We have grown a lot closer as a result.


That's a great story. Family is where it's at. 

Sent from my SM-N930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BBuild

I went to buy the new LXT brushless recip saw and there's a promo running were you get two free 4.0ah batteries with the purchase of two bare tools so I grabbed a jigsaw too.

I went with the older brushed model because the new BL jigsaw has a load sensing soft start that I didn't care for.


----------



## Mort

BBuild said:


> I went with the older brushed model because the new BL jigsaw has a load sensing soft start that I didn't care for.




The Carvex has that, you can shut it off. Not sure if the Makita works the same way but maybe?


----------



## SectorSecurity

Veto HVAC pouch. I wasn't going to get it then went back in and bought it glad I did.

Was on for 50$


----------



## gingerbeardhs

Had to drop my M18 impactor at the tool shop for a warranty repair, so now to cover the tool I'm down, I bought a M12 Drill & Impactor kit. The tool bag is considerably lighter now


----------



## BBuild

Mort said:


> The Carvex has that, you can shut it off. Not sure if the Makita works the same way but maybe?


That's good to know. I have a Carvex and never liked that feature which is why I didn't want to deal with it on the Makita. I'll have to look into how to disable it.


----------



## Mort

I believe if you just take it off "A" and put it on one of the other speed settings. That's what I thought anyway, I just left mine on A all the time.


----------



## aptpupil

SectorSecurity said:


> Veto HVAC pouch. I wasn't going to get it then went back in and bought it glad I did.
> 
> Was on for 50$


Tp3? I have the tp4 for my electrical stuff. Works great.


----------



## asevereid

Picked up a 25 piece Milwaukee bit set on clearance... And a pressure washer.


----------



## Leo G

Like those are related :laughing:


----------



## asevereid

Leo G said:


> Like those are related :laughing:


I had to use one of the bits to put the gun and hose holder on...


----------



## overanalyze

Well the $50 rebate was enough of a push. We pocket screw all our extension jambs on our wood windows so this will save a ton of time right away on our current build.


----------



## country_huck

overanalyze said:


> Well the $50 rebate was enough of a push. We pocket screw all our extension jambs on our wood windows so this will save a ton of time right away on our current build.




On my list, probably order in the next couple weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeachCarpenter

Foremans should be painted green. It Will do nothing but make you money


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

overanalyze said:


> Well the $50 rebate was enough of a push. We pocket screw all our extension jambs on our wood windows so this will save a ton of time right away on our current build.


We just got one too. Love the thing already and haven't used it on a big job yet. Extension jambs for 2x6 walls that are big enough to do the pocket hole in the extension piece?


----------



## Warren

overanalyze said:


> Well the $50 rebate was enough of a push. We pocket screw all our extension jambs on our wood windows so this will save a ton of time right away on our current build.


Hope you got that a couple days ago. The rebate period ends on 8/31


----------



## overanalyze

Warren said:


> Hope you got that a couple days ago. The rebate period ends on 8/31


Yep! Ordered on the 31st.


----------



## Dan_Watson

Let's see how this little guy performs.


----------



## Mort

Dan_Watson said:


> Let's see how this little guy performs.




If Milwaukee (the company that INVENTED that tool) would make a brushless M18 version I'd probably buy one. I hate cutting pvc with a Sawzall.


----------



## Designed2Fail

Mort said:


> If Milwaukee (the company that INVENTED that tool) would make a brushless M18 version I'd probably buy one. I hate cutting pvc with a Sawzall.


I know the feeling. I am always off a 1/8 too big when using a reciprocating saw. Better too big than too small I guess just hating cutting it twice.


----------



## Calidecks

Mort said:


> If Milwaukee (the company that INVENTED that tool) would make a brushless M18 version I'd probably buy one. I hate cutting pvc with a Sawzall.


Does it work hard enough to warrant brushless?


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Gotta make a new panel sled for the table saw.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

And this came on Friday.


----------



## EricBrancard

Mort said:


> If Milwaukee (the company that INVENTED that tool) would make a brushless M18 version I'd probably buy one. I hate cutting pvc with a Sawzall.


I prefer using a circular saw for cutting pipe anyways.


----------



## Builders Inc.

Bought a six pack of Walkie talkies for on the job site. No more yelling across the job. We'll see how well they hold up. Any else use them on their job site? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SectorSecurity

Builders Inc. said:


> Bought a six pack of Walkie talkies for on the job site. No more yelling across the job. We'll see how well they hold up. Any else use them on their job site?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I own a set for large job sites and just deployed 40 at a customers.

https://www.amazon.ca/Retevis-H-777-400-470MHz-Earpiece-Flashlight/dp/B00GN5DHH4

These are the ones I use and deployed.


----------



## SectorSecurity

Was it this thread that someone was asking about the m18 vacuum or was it the things I hate thread?

Anyways here is the battery compartment for the m18 vacuum looks like perhaps it also takes the m28 battery?


----------



## Calidecks

SectorSecurity said:


> Was it this thread that someone was asking about the m18 vacuum or was it the things I hate thread?
> 
> Anyways here is the battery compartment for the m18 vacuum looks like perhaps it also takes the m28 battery?


Actually it takes the old v18 battery platform, as well as the m18.


----------



## Mort

72chevy4x4 said:


> Picked up another small LED work light at Costco for $25. Normally $30, the $5 off is good until 9/25(I think)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Just got that one, works great and the price is excellent.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Blew my allowance for the next few weeks today...lol


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

A&E Exteriors said:


> Blew my allowance for the next few weeks today...lol


Are those specialized roofing tools? In other words, what the hell are they?


----------



## A&E Exteriors

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Are those specialized roofing tools? In other words, what the hell are they?


3 button top staplers and a handheld heat welder for tpo and pvc membrane


----------



## A&E Exteriors

The welders are pricey


----------



## Warren

A&E Exteriors said:


> The welders are pricey


Those stingers work pretty well. WE have about 8 of those and 3 of the auto feed ones.


----------



## CrpntrFrk

Way more sturdy than my Keter table I've been using. The MFT tables are a little hard to swallow the price. But I can tell by it not wiggling, I will forget about it soon.


----------



## CrpntrFrk

CrpntrFrk said:


> Way more sturdy than my Keter table I've been using. The MFT tables are a little hard to swallow the price. But I can tell by it not wiggling, I will forget about it soon.


....and it takes up more room in the trailer too. Time to remodel


----------



## kixnbux

CrpntrFrk said:


> ....and it takes up more room in the trailer too. Time to remodel




Yeah I built my trailer before I started buying festool. Got to get a brand new one soon and rebuild with these in mind now


----------



## META

A&E Exteriors said:


> 3 button top staplers and a handheld heat welder for tpo and pvc membrane


The staplers work well for housewrap.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Housewrap belongs in the things I hate thread... Lol


----------



## Mordekyle

Well maybe you should stop using housewrap on roofs!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kixnbux

This is one slick plane!


----------



## GregB

kixnbux said:


> This is one slick plane!


Yes, they are really nice. I generally prefer Lee Valley to Lie Nielsen but that particular plane is just exactly the right size for small work.


----------



## Spencer

kixnbux said:


> This is one slick plane!


Which one is that?


----------



## kixnbux

Spencer said:


> Which one is that?




Low angle (12 degree) adjustable mouth block plane. #60 1/2


----------



## Builders Inc.

A&E Exteriors said:


> Blew my allowance for the next few weeks today...lol




Nice we got the Stinger button cap nailer. They don't like staples for roof underpayment in florida 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## overanalyze

My Festool Connect purchase!


----------



## Golden view

Wow this thing really is a beast. Easily 2x the speed and runtime of my hackzall. Adjustable foot gets a lot more life out of a blade.


----------



## asevereid

Golden view said:


> Wow this thing really is a beast. Easily 2x the speed and runtime of my hackzall. Adjustable foot gets a lot more life out of a blade.


OK, that seals the deal then... I need to get one.


----------



## Builders Inc.

JBryant said:


> Over, how do you like the Ecoboost engine so far? Im looking at getting a new teuck, but cant decide between a Ford with the Ecoboost or a Chevy with a v8.




The eco boost is awesome. Aluminum body. Eh.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Builders Inc.

Quad cab. Ford is way bigger. Ford has you relying on a v6. Even with turbos I'm not so sure about longevity. Chevy has a smaller back seat. No rear vents, except under the seats. Does have a real v8. It's a toss up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## overanalyze

JBryant said:


> Over, how do you like the Ecoboost engine so far? Im looking at getting a new teuck, but cant decide between a Ford with the Ecoboost or a Chevy with a v8.


It is to early for me to say. This a 2012. I didnt care what engine it had between the 6 or 8. My partner has a 2010 with the 5.4 and they are rated the same. If you are going brand new you still can order the 5.0 v-8. Longevity seems to be the biggest question with the Ecoboost but other than a few viral Internet stories it seems the engine is performing well for Ford.

This truck has the electronic locking diff and 3.73 axles. It is rated to tow 9800 lbs. Everyone that tows seems to love it from what I read. 

The interior is amazing. Nicest truck I have ever owned.


----------



## rrk

A few problems??? a bit more than a few

http://www.fordproblems.com/trends/ecoboost-engine/

While I was looking at Transits I met a Ford mechanic who told me to keep it for 4 years then sell it, or just lease it and give it back when lease is up.

Valve issues are the biggest problem, he also said like the Sprinter guy tells me. " drive it like you stole it" apparently that keeps the valves carbon free.

I believe Tom may be giving lessons :laughing:


----------



## overanalyze

rrk said:


> A few problems??? a bit more than a few
> 
> http://www.fordproblems.com/trends/ecoboost-engine/
> 
> While I was looking at Transits I met a Ford mechanic who told me to keep it for 4 years then sell it, or just lease it and give it back when lease is up.
> 
> Valve issues are the biggest problem, he also said like the Sprinter guy tells me. " drive it like you stole it" apparently that keeps the valves carbon free.
> 
> I believe Tom may be giving lessons :laughing:


That article was mostly about the smaller one in the Escape. The 3.5 loss of power issue was solved and the investigation by the safety traffic commission closed their investigation citing no real issue. 

It is kind of like the failing Kapex motors...you really only hear of the failures without truly knowing how many working units without issue are out there.


----------



## Deckhead

I don't care what anyone says about Chevy, Ford, Dodge, Toyota, Nissan (you get the picture)... On the newer vehicles with good maintenance schedules and they'll last well over 200k as long as you aren't towing at or over capacity. Clean fuel, clean oil, temp stays down, rail pressure up and they'll last a long time.

I know guys who have over 230k miles on differing vehicles all v8's and pushed but maintained. Diesel's are more problematic because of all the different standards that have to be met.

Nice truck... Don't listen to all the naysayer's, take care of it and it'll take care of you.


----------



## overanalyze

That has been my experience as well. I have always taken care of all my vehicles and they do what I ask of them. All brands have issues that are all over the Internet.


----------



## Builders Inc.

What gets me is that The brand new Nissan Titan has a Cummins diesel, and the longest bumper to bumper warranty 5 year 100k miles, with the ugliest body style on the market today. I can't like that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Cummins.


----------



## Inner10

Builders Inc. said:


> Quad cab. Ford is way bigger. Ford has you relying on a v6. Even with turbos I'm not so sure about longevity. Chevy has a smaller back seat. No rear vents, except under the seats. Does have a real v8. It's a toss up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The ford 5L isn't a real V8?


----------



## Inner10

overanalyze said:


> It is to early for me to say. This a 2012. I didnt care what engine it had between the 6 or 8. My partner has a 2010 with the 5.4 and they are rated the same. If you are going brand new you still can order the 5.0 v-8. Longevity seems to be the biggest question with the Ecoboost but other than a few viral Internet stories it seems the engine is performing well for Ford.
> 
> This truck has the electronic locking diff and 3.73 axles. It is rated to tow 9800 lbs. Everyone that tows seems to love it from what I read.
> 
> The interior is amazing. Nicest truck I have ever owned.


These towing numbers are silly, find me a 10K trailer that doesn't bust your payload capacity. You always hit payload before tow rating.


----------



## Leo G

rrk said:


> A few problems??? a bit more than a few
> 
> http://www.fordproblems.com/trends/ecoboost-engine/
> 
> While I was looking at Transits I met a Ford mechanic who told me to keep it for 4 years then sell it, or just lease it and give it back when lease is up.
> 
> Valve issues are the biggest problem, he also said like the Sprinter guy tells me. " drive it like you stole it" apparently that keeps the valves carbon free.
> 
> I believe Tom may be giving lessons :laughing:


If you think having a forced aspirated 6 cylinder with the power of a naturally aspirated 8 cylinder can last just as long, you are just deluding yourself. Especially in todays manufacturing world where they make the parts as light as possible taking all the extra strength out of them. Something in the engine will give quicker then in an engine that was naturally designed to take the power.


----------



## Builders Inc.

Inner10 said:


> The ford 5L isn't a real V8?




It is, but wasn't his concern about the ecoboost? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## overanalyze

Leo G said:


> If you think having a forced aspirated 6 cylinder with the power of a naturally aspirated 8 cylinder can last just as long, you are just deluding yourself. Especially in todays manufacturing world where they make the parts as light as possible taking all the extra strength out of them. Something in the engine will give quicker then in an engine that was naturally designed to take the power.


I agree...but 90% of people don't keep anything that long anymore.


----------



## rrk

overanalyze said:


> I agree...but 90% of people don't keep anything that long anymore.


Yep Because they are for the weekend warriors, lease is up back it goes


----------



## Golden view

Leo G said:


> If you think having a forced aspirated 6 cylinder with the power of a naturally aspirated 8 cylinder can last just as long, you are just deluding yourself. Especially in todays manufacturing world where they make the parts as light as possible taking all the extra strength out of them. Something in the engine will give quicker then in an engine that was naturally designed to take the power.


Just because we're getting twice the power per liter doesn't mean we're at the limits of engineering and material capabilities. Surely they engineer the V8 parts to be just strong enough as well. 

We don't go even higher on output higher because turbocharging actually increases peak BSFC (reduces mpg) the more you boost, but it can still increase overall mpg compared to na because at lower loads it runs at a lower BSFC (increased mpg).

Not saying the egoboost will outlast a V8, but if it doesn't it's not because it's not possible. There's really no reason why we can't make a turbocharged engine last as long or longer than a na engine. In some ways having 2 fewer cylinders and the same packaging requirements can make room to beef things up. Despite being smaller, I don't believe the 3.5 is lighter than the 5.0.

All that said, if I were buying an F150 and was most concerned about longevity I'd get the 5.0 just in case. I'm not concerned about it with how good all brands are today, and the ecoboost is damn fun, so that's what I'd get.


----------



## overanalyze

I can say one thing for sure...when I stomp the pedal in my Ecoboost that thing explodes off the line vs the 5.4 in our 250.


----------



## Leo G

That would be fine and dandy if the penny pinchers in the production office would let the engineers do their jobs. But in real life the bottom line and the selling price are what will dictate the strength of the items put into that engine. Turbo's are expensive and require more gadgets to make them work properly, which cost more money. Most of the things on the vehicles are regulated by safety management programs by the govt and have to be adhered to. The engine isn't one of them. So it if busts it's just more money for them, their shops and affiliates.


----------



## Tom M

My 5.4l in my 250 is a dog in local traffic but moves on the Highway. I don't mind since I have a heavy foot


----------



## Inner10

Leo G said:


> If you think having a forced aspirated 6 cylinder with the power of a naturally aspirated 8 cylinder can last just as long, you are just deluding yourself. Especially in todays manufacturing world where they make the parts as light as possible taking all the extra strength out of them. Something in the engine will give quicker then in an engine that was naturally designed to take the power.


Yeah it's more to go wrong, but I'd bet you dollars to stale donuts that the drive train is the last part on these trucks to break.


----------



## Lettusbee

Mort said:


> Is it just for plunge cutting or can you use it like a dremel?


Don't know about the new Milwaukee rotozip, but they do make a M12 Rotary tool. I've had it for several years, and haven't seen my corded dremel since them.

http://www.cpomilwaukee.com/milwauk...2460-21,default,pd.html?start=2&q=rotary tool


----------



## txgencon

Ordered this for work at the "farm".


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

I think that’s what the doc used for my vasectomy. :laughing:


----------



## CrpntrFrk

DaVinciRemodel said:


> I think that’s what the doc used for my vasectomy. :laughing:


I know a guy that had to go back 2 times before they finally got it right. Apparently he had a few more tubes than normal and they kept cutting the wrong one. Poor bastard..


----------



## RobertCDF

CrpntrFrk said:


> I know a guy that had to go back 2 times before they finally got it right. Apparently he had a few more tubes than normal and they kept cutting the wrong one. Poor bastard..


That's a 1 time surgery. If it doesn't work the first time... too bad. 

A friend of mine had it, then reversed it, had 2 more kids and then had it again.... hell NOPE!


----------



## Stano

CrpntrFrk said:


> I know a guy that had to go back 2 times before they finally got it right. Apparently he had a few more tubes than normal and they kept cutting the wrong one. Poor bastard..




Did he find out after having two more kids........


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter_C

txgencon said:


> Ordered this for work at the "farm".


I have the PPT-280 which rates better than the Stihl. Not brand loyal, I just wanted the best. The shaft of the Echo's don't bend like the Stihl, and I have accidentally tried many times to damage my saws shaft. So far I have bent two bars and wrecked more than a few chains. Mine has a lot of hours on it since I have had to clear many acres of dead tree branches. 

The power is about the least I would want, and I need every bit of length for trimming up the oak trees. In fact I add on the 4ft extension for trimming dead wood out of the trees for fire protection. It will then reach up to over 22 feet into the trees. Anything taller and I have to rig a rope and climb them with my top handle chainsaw, which I only did to the trees closest to my house. The Echo poles saws ROCK!

Point being for another $60 you get 12 more inches of length and more POWER!


----------



## Rustbucket

Peter_C said:


> Point being for another $60 you get 12 more inches of length and more POWER!



You're hanging out with the wrong crowd


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

txgencon said:


> Ordered this for work at the "farm".


That looks like a nice chain cutter,,,, We use for mortising holes


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Been a long rebuild, but one of the best bandsaws ever made is about ready to cut wood again.


----------



## heavy_d

Got a dual charger with abother battery. I have 2 separate chargers which charge at different speeds. And I'm tired of juggling them around.


----------



## heavy_d

And there's the pic.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Peter_C said:


> Point being for another $60 you get 12 more inches of length and more POWER!


Don't tell my wife that.

Or,

That's what he said.


----------



## Railman

Our new to us Cantek 25" 25hp top, 20hp bott dbl side carpet feed planer found it's way to our home!:thumbsup:
The Green machine is our Wadkin moulder that will follow our 60hp 14" arbor Grigio dip chain straight lin rip saw.


----------



## META

Hey, that dude lost his head, must be some kinda safety violations goings on.

Railman, is that a JD60 in the top left?


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

I saw that too.


----------



## Railman

I asked the driver what model Deere it was, but all he knew is that it was about a '48 model. I grew up around one of the same vintage and model.

I beheaded the dude because I wasn't sure if he wanted to be posted. A hard working dude for sure. Seemed to have a good head on his shoulders in real life!


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Looking good Joe.


----------



## Deckhead

Digging that dbl face planer and that might be the cleanest Wadkin I've ever seen:thumbsup: Cantek is making a splash right now. They have some really impressive equipment out as far as new traditional equipment. They have kind of broken into that SCMI market as far as being high quality at reasonable cost (relative of course).


----------



## rblakes1

I'm headed to AW Meyer's Octoolberfest shortly. I'm gonna try to be good and stick to the list I made...

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi

My uncle was a mason and plaster guy. I have his hawk, its magic died with him (I watched him use it and a trowel, true magic).

Tom


----------



## AccurateCut

I can justify this really I can and I can stop anytime:laughing:
2010 dodge cummins pre def, larimie edition leather interior looooaded and 24 thousand miles and yes 4 wheel drive. I got a great deal and did I mention its looooaded line x spray in bed liner alpine stereo package, gotta go pick up a Dewalt Planer see ya all on the flip side


----------



## EricBrancard

I need to get a new hawk. Want a 14x14 but I'm not sure if I should just get a $24 Kraft aluminum one or spend a little more on a Nela.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Finally found a decent amount of nice pallet racking at a decent price. I can start stacking machines now. 
Also picked up a couple 18" Dewalt RAS, figured I should make it worth the trip.


----------



## duburban

So tempted to buy these... don't know why

http://www.coptool.com/makita-18v-brushless-subcompacts-are-12v-killers/#more-6037


----------



## Deckhead

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Finally found a decent amount of nice pallet racking at a decent price. I can start stacking machines now.
> Also picked up a couple 18" Dewalt RAS, figured I should make it worth the trip.


I was just at an auction I was hoping to get some pallet racking at but it went for almost what I can buy it for from a used dealer. Thats happe ed twice now where I vet all excited about racking and it goes for stupid money.


----------



## RobertCDF

duburban said:


> So tempted to buy these... don't know why
> 
> http://www.coptool.com/makita-18v-brushless-subcompacts-are-12v-killers/#more-6037


Those are in my short list... gotta get a few things wrapped up first though... that and I'm hoping they'll offer some sort of promo, seems like makita usually does something around 3 months after release of some items.


----------



## Unger.const

Tired of shuffling ladder back one forth to replace trim and such. Picked up two of these super light super strong platforms. Legs fold in nice (unlike my others). And the gorilla step stool fits flat on top for a little farther reach. And that thing is a tank too (little heavy too but oh well)


----------



## Unger.const

Verstil a little.


----------



## The.Handyman

Unger.const said:


> Tired of shuffling ladder back one forth to replace trim and such. Picked up two of these super light super strong platforms. Legs fold in nice (unlike my others). And the gorilla step stool fits flat on top for a little farther reach. And that thing is a tank too (little heavy too but oh well)


These are fantastic platforms. I picked them up when HD started carrying them locally. Gorilla makes great ladders too.


----------



## Calidecks

I got a box


----------



## Calidecks

....


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Californiadecks said:


> ....


You got a new blade for your lawnmower?


----------



## Mort

DaVinciRemodel said:


> You got a new blade for your lawnmower?




Not only that, it's the best blade in the universe and only costs $679.


----------



## TheGrizz

Unger.const said:


> Tired of shuffling ladder back one forth to replace trim and such. Picked up two of these super light super strong platforms. Legs fold in nice (unlike my others). And the gorilla step stool fits flat on top for a little farther reach. And that thing is a tank too (little heavy too but oh well)




I want one of those platforms. One of our cabinet guys has one. HD near me has not had them in, fingers crossed they'll be stock items soon. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom M

I haven't had a problem with my Werner platform but I was shocked to find it only has a 225# load capacity.
I'm 210.


----------



## The.Handyman

I loaded up on sandpaper. Both sanders are very new to me so I stocked up.


----------



## john5mt

Got some deals on some used tools!










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Unger.const

TheGrizz said:


> I want one of those platforms. One of our cabinet guys has one. HD near me has not had them in, fingers crossed they'll be stock items soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


First time i saw them they were sold out of the fiberglass ones..

The square step is a fricken brick house! And fits over thw platforms real nice like.


----------



## Unger.const

Ordered the m18 chop saw yesterday........its backordered


----------



## RobertCDF

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Why are you buying all those machines? I thought you were relocating.


I was thinking the same thing... 
I've got a friend that's planning on moving too, he is trying to sell things rather than buying more.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

RangoWA said:


> I have the older version of that Makita, had it at least 25 years. She's a beast.


I like hearing that.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Just showed up. Bought it from a government liquidation in Washington.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Cleaned, lubed and running nicely. Need to pull the knives and have them sharpened. Or reset them and try out the grinding rig. It's a 12hp cutter head motor, running at 5k rpm.


----------



## tgeb

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Just showed up. Bought it from a government liquidation in Washington.


Kind of a "Modern" piece for you, I'm surprised. :thumbsup:

What does that do...make saw dust?


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

It's a 25" planer, makes lots of chips and boards thinner.


----------



## Deckhead

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Why are you buying all those machines? I thought you were relocating.


It should help relocate right? :whistling

Some I will sell some I will keep. The bobcat I've just kind of wanted for a while and found a steal. We came up with a 3 year plan to get up to Asheville. Going to use some of this stuff to get there. I plan on making several trips through the next couple years to meet with some of the contacts I've made. So, it's not going to be a right away thing. Probably buy some property and take the vacations up there while meeting with contacts from my clients down here.

I don't want to go up blind.

The bobcat is really just my toy...


----------



## Deckhead

WarnerConstInc. said:


> It's a 25" planer, makes lots of chips and boards thinner.


Someone just offered me exact some machine for 2k. I wanted it but just didn't pull the trigger, its worth it but I couldnt make any money when I want to sell it.


----------



## Deckhead

Okay, so **** you guys, Im sick alright... I have a sickness.

I almost bought a moulder the other day, that would have been a real mistake because I would have had to build a new shop. I'm getting that sick though.


----------



## Builders Inc.

A&E Exteriors said:


> Was time to get a new corded saw...the Tajima chalk line and knife were total impulse buys




That new magnesium makita, I don't care for the new models. They still sell the old ones. I can't see through the saw to watch the blade against the cut line. The older model has a lot better line of sight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Deckhead said:


> Someone just offered me exact some machine for 2k. I wanted it but just didn't pull the trigger, its worth it but I couldnt make any money when I want to sell it.


It's a 4k machine.


----------



## Mort

I just needed one wrench so of course I bought two sets. They were on sale, darn it.


----------



## Deckhead

WarnerConstInc. said:


> It's a 4k machine.


The one I was offered had a 10hp I think. Power raise which is what I need (really want). I'm going to look at it on Monday which means I'll probably be loading it on a trailer on Tues. If you think its a good enough price I'll get on it.

Something was bad on it, I'm thinking the knives. The planer is super tempting, I'm really sick of a piece of sheet metal rbi.

Of course at my buddies shop today he says he wants to sell his old jointer, might be buying his 16" crescent jointer in place of my 12". 16 is where I want to stop... You're 30 or whatever  was just a bit too much jointer for me:laughing:


----------



## CCMO

I did not ''purchase'' tools today, but I did take some tools back to Sears for warranty. While there I got to see the depressing news I had only heard talk about. I saw tools that use to bare the USA but now are made in China. So I guess from now on I'll be buying my mechanic hand tools from the tool trucks, I know I will pay a little more for made in USA tools, but I have had terrible luck when using an inferior China made socket, wrench or screwdriver. Plus I will be supporting the tool guys that live in my community. I always try to purchase made in USA tools for quality. I know there's some tools (mostly power) that are made in other conntries that are built well and hold up to years of heavy duty use. Now it's time to leave the pages of this forum and search out a couple items I need for my garage at my house. It gets old dragging items from my shop to the house when I want to do a small project.


----------



## RangoWA

Sears must be hurting. Every time I go in there, which isn't often anymore, there are more employees than customers. And they largely ignore you while they chat with one another.


----------



## Mort

My only hope is that when Sears goes out of business (not "if"), Craftsman is sold to someone who is interested in reviving the quality of the brand, rather than producing a bunch of Chinese made gimmicky bulls**t.


----------



## SectorSecurity

The problem is we have become a disposable society.

Most no longer care if it only last a year or two as long as it is cheap


----------



## Deckhead

CCMO said:


> I did not ''purchase'' tools today, but I did take some tools back to Sears for warranty. While there I got to see the depressing news I had only heard talk about. I saw tools that use to bare the USA but now are made in China. So I guess from now on I'll be buying my mechanic hand tools from the tool trucks, I know I will pay a little more for made in USA tools, but I have had terrible luck when using an inferior China made socket, wrench or screwdriver. Plus I will be supporting the tool guys that live in my community. I always try to purchase made in USA tools for quality. I know there's some tools (mostly power) that are made in other conntries that are built well and hold up to years of heavy duty use. Now it's time to leave the pages of this forum and search out a couple items I need for my garage at my house. It gets old dragging items from my shop to the house when I want to do a small project.


There's a made in USA section in the general discussion forum. Seems it might be a good place to vent for you.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Deckhead said:


> There's a made in USA section in the general discussion forum. Seems it might be a good place to vent for you.


Is there a thread on “How to use your return key” there too?


----------



## Deckhead

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Is there a thread on “How to use your return key” there too?


Dammit, I knew they forgot something. Only if it was made in America.


----------



## The.Handyman

Leo G said:


> I only own old school paslode gas fire guns. They certainly aren't anywhere near the light weight of a normal air nailer.
> 
> But they aren't really heavy or off balance. Batteries can get heavy. Depending on what I was doing a gas fire paslode might be the choice. But usually if you're working all day, it's a compressor. I just use the baby Senco most of the time.


The new lithium-ion battery powered Paslode nailers are much lighter and more powerful then the older ones. They have also made the grip on them better. For 10 years I use the DeWalt 18 volt cordless nailers. They get heavy but your shoulders get bigger.


----------



## TEnglish14

I love my paslode framers, looking to buy a couple trim guns. Hate lugging a compressor and hose around. Wish I had paslode trim guns for this past weekend doing T&G pine ceilings 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer

TEnglish14 said:


> I love my paslode framers, looking to buy a couple trim guns. Hate lugging a compressor and hose around. Wish I had paslode trim guns for this past weekend doing T&G pine ceilings
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you're looking for cordless trim guns consider a platform that eliminates the fuel cell. 

I've been satisfied with senco fusion. The 18 gauge always sets the nail well. The 15 gauge is a little more finicky due to large nail size but still worth owning when you don't want to drag out compressor and hoses.


----------



## TEnglish14

Spencer said:


> If you're looking for cordless trim guns consider a platform that eliminates the fuel cell.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been satisfied with senco fusion. The 18 gauge always sets the nail well. The 15 gauge is a little more finicky due to large nail size but still worth owning when you don't want to drag out compressor and hoses.




I've considered going the Milwaukee cordless route but I haven't read great reviews and it's hard to justify $400 on something I might not like. I don't mind the fuel cell or the smell like some people do. I could use a couple 16's and an 18. Like today I have to put on 3 pieces of crown and I have the compressor with me so that sucks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unger.const

...


----------



## Unger.const

Quick......... somebody give me some wood to cut.....


----------



## Calidecks

Unger.const said:


> Quick......... somebody give me some wood to cut.....


Let us know how that performs.


----------



## RobertCDF

That thing is calling my name, simply because it comes with 2 9.0ah batteries... it's like getting that saw for $200.


----------



## RobertCDF

But I also want the dewalt... I'm not sure why, I use a miter saw once a month, and the small dewalt meets those needs 95% of the time.


----------



## SectorSecurity

I want the jacket but I ain't paying 300$ for it


----------



## rblakes1

SectorSecurity said:


> I want the jacket but I ain't paying 300$ for it


At the end of the season home Depot usually has them on clearance. I saw some for $99 last year

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## overanalyze

Nothing much lately...5mm shelf pin bit for my router, sharpening guide and wet stone.


----------



## smpcarpentry

So I have been reading on here about your habits and i think im ready to admit. i have a problem. Two weeks ago I went to woodcraft and bought a ts 55. I went back the other day and bought an OF1400, LR 32 set, parallel guide, FS 3000, 3 fast cap tape clips, and a fast cap tape. I was eying the kreg forman. The K4 is a time consuming tool to use like i use. I better stay out of wood craft for a while. The wife might catch on that I didn't just buy what I said I was going there for. Altho i can sell the idea I just need them tools to do a better job faster. So I can spend more time with her. Lol We all know i will just take more jobs so I can buy more tools. Well now I typed that I know I have a problem. Im glad there are amazing support goups here


----------



## Unger.const

Californiadecks said:


> Let us know how that performs.


Chopped a pt 4x4 pretty smooth. With the factory blade. Everything is pretty nice on it. Not too heavy either.


----------



## Unger.const

RobertCDF said:


> That thing is calling my name, simply because it comes with 2 9.0ah batteries... it's like getting that saw for $200.


3 batteries actually


----------



## Unger.const

SectorSecurity said:


> I want the jacket but I ain't paying 300$ for it


199 actually. Had a 10% off coupon from Lowe's (HD except them) so 179.


----------



## rblakes1

Unger.const said:


> 3 batteries actually


You're not making this easy

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

smpcarpentry said:


> So I have been reading on here about your habits and i think im ready to admit. i have a problem. Two weeks ago I went to woodcraft and bought a ts 55. I went back the other day and bought an OF1400, LR 32 set, parallel guide, FS 3000, 3 fast cap tape clips, and a fast cap tape. I was eying the kreg forman. The K4 is a time consuming tool to use like i use. I better stay out of wood craft for a while. The wife might catch on that I didn't just buy what I said I was going there for. Altho i can sell the idea I just need them tools to do a better job faster. So I can spend more time with her. Lol We all know i will just take more jobs so I can buy more tools. Well now I typed that I know I have a problem. Im glad there are amazing support goups here


Big problem with the green koolaid it looks like.:thumbup:


----------



## RobertCDF

Unger.const said:


> 3 batteries actually


The Milwaukee chop saw has 3 9.0ah batteries for 599?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Unger.const said:


> Quick......... somebody give me some wood to cut.....


Does that one have a duel bevel?


----------



## Mort

Today's haul.


----------



## Unger.const

RobertCDF said:


> The Milwaukee chop saw has 3 9.0ah batteries for 599?



Three batteries may be short lived. There is 2 inside the box. But the description leads to believe there is 3. 

So after everyone has agreed it reads (3) batteries with the purchase we will see how corporate will handle this.


----------



## Unger.const

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Does that one have a duel bevel?


I'm pretty sure double bevel. Double miter. And slider. I put it away beveled to right. I'll double check though the bevels to left


----------



## DASEINC

Unger.const said:


> Three batteries may be short lived. There is 2 inside the box. But the description leads to believe there is 3.
> 
> So after everyone has agreed it reads (3) batteries with the purchase we will see how corporate will handle this.


I called acme on this, as 3 batteries makes this a no Brainer. They confirmed 2 batteries only. With this weekends 10% off, that makes it easier. I haven't seen one in person though, so I am hesitant.


----------



## Mordekyle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Defenestrate

Unger.const said:


> Three batteries may be short lived. There is 2 inside the box. But the description leads to believe there is 3.
> 
> So after everyone has agreed it reads (3) batteries with the purchase we will see how corporate will handle this.


2+1=3, so go get 'em. Be sure to get a bunch of sawdust on the thing so they won't be able to re-sell it if they force you to return it in disgust.


----------



## Leo G

The 2nd battery is the extra battery.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Look what I got while out trick or treating.


----------



## Unger.const

Defenestrate said:


> 2+1=3, so go get 'em. Be sure to get a bunch of sawdust on the thing so they won't be able to re-sell it if they force you to return it in disgust.










Leo G said:


> The 2nd battery is the extra battery.


Home depot customer care said she interpreted it as 3 as well. They are sending me a gift cert to go get a 3rd battery from the shelf.


----------



## RobertCDF

Unger.const said:


> Home depot customer care said she interpreted it as 3 as well. They are sending me a gift cert to go get a 3rd battery from the shelf.


Hmmm... I might have to do the same...


----------



## Leo G

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Look what I got while out trick or treating.


You lie. No one is giving out that candy for free. :jester:


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Leo G said:


> You lie. No one is giving out that candy for free. :jester:


I had a really good costume, plus I know all the right spots to trick or treat. Lol


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

This is a really clean shaper, tilting spindle, sliding table, tenoning fence and table as well. 9hp.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Didn't get a picture of the Holz-Her sliding table saw.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

This jointer is going to be rebuilt for a customer, they are sending me two more machines to rebuild as well.


----------



## Rustbucket

WarnerConstInc. said:


> This jointer is going to be rebuilt for a customer, they are sending me two more machines to rebuild as well.




Have you made a career change into machinery restoration and sales?


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Rustbucket said:


> Have you made a career change into machinery restoration and sales?


Moving that way. Setting up a moulder for some production work, trying to get away from anything other than supplying components or parts.


----------



## Calidecks

Unger.const said:


> Chopped a pt 4x4 pretty smooth. With the factory blade. Everything is pretty nice on it. Not too heavy either.


Does that saw have a 30mm bore size?


----------



## Philament

Californiadecks said:


> Does that saw have a 30mm bore size?


Your screen capture is from the Milwaukee Europe, where they sell a different ~8" M18 sliding compound miter saw. 

The one in North America is a standard 10" blade, though they don't list the bore size on their specifications page.

https://www.milwaukeetool.com/power-tools/cordless/2734-21hd


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Here is the Holz-Her


----------



## shanewreckd

I placed my order today. KMS hooked me up real good, they always have my recommendation for BC folks. :thumbsup:

Anyway, got the Fuel Gen2 drill and impact set with 2 5ah batteries for $420 ($100 off), a 9ah battery kit with charger for $350 and the Fuel recip included for free. So I saved $30 over Home Cheapo while getting a second charger and a 9ah battery to run my saws. And they are having it sent up to my job site by Wednesday or sooner. For those keeping track at home, that's around $1620 CAD retail for the lot individually, for $770. I'm happy with that :laughing:


----------



## Inner10

Got my Festool sander...


----------



## charimon

TEnglish14 said:


> I've considered going the Milwaukee cordless route but I haven't read great reviews and it's hard to justify $400 on something I might not like. I don't mind the fuel cell or the smell like some people do. I could use a couple 16's and an 18. Like today I have to put on 3 pieces of crown and I have the compressor with me so that sucks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the 18Ga Milwaukee and I am not thrilled with it. To do it again I would went with a Senco


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Thought maybe some would like to see a quick video I made of the Yates Y30 bandsaw I just finished. 

Have a company in KS that needs a machine to just cut 4x4's on a 45 to use for cants. They asked for a quick video.


----------



## Spencer

charimon said:


> I have the 18Ga Milwaukee and I am not thrilled with it. To do it again I would went with a Senco


The senco 18 gauge has worked flawlessly for me. The 15 gauge has some issues.


----------



## Unger.const

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Thought maybe some would like to see a quick video I made of the Yates Y30 bandsaw I just finished.
> 
> Have a company in KS that needs a machine to just cut 4x4's on a 45 to use for cants. They asked for a quick video.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCHzni44wvw


I'd press like on your post but the app won't let me......


----------



## Mort

I did it for you.


----------



## Builders Inc.

Deckhead said:


> Why are the systainers black? I think they actually look better.




It probably is the dark blue case that the $100 festool limited quantity palm sander came in. The sale was a limited edition cheaper tool to ring in the new edition of the new bad a$$ sanders they are releasing the same day on November 1st. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead

Builders Inc. said:


> It probably is the dark blue case that the $100 festool limited quantity palm sander came in. The sale was a limited edition cheaper tool to ring in the new edition of the new bad a$$ sanders they are releasing the same day on November 1st.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know what they are, I ordered 2. I was wondering why theyre a different color.


----------



## Deckhead

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Thought maybe some would like to see a quick video I made of the Yates Y30 bandsaw I just finished.
> 
> Have a company in KS that needs a machine to just cut 4x4's on a 45 to use for cants. They asked for a quick video.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCHzni44wvw


That's lot of cut for that little blade. Be twice as fast with a 1"


----------



## Jswills76

charimon said:


> I have the 18Ga Milwaukee and I am not thrilled with it. To do it again I would went with a Senco


I bought the 16 and 18 Milwaukee. I'm disappointed I went back to paslode li.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Deckhead said:


> That's lot of cut for that little blade. Be twice as fast with a 1"


Talk them into a carbide band, fly through them then.

A 3/4 2tpi would be a good choice. 

Could probably even put a woodmizer style blade on it too.


----------



## heavy_d

Finally got some mitre spring clamps. Also some cheapie router bits. 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Builders Inc.

heavy_d said:


> Finally got some mitre spring clamps. Also some cheapie router bits.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk




I got the blue clamps. White cap? They work well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dibs16

What a great week!!


----------



## heavy_d

Builders Inc. said:


> I got the blue clamps. White cap? They work well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are collins clamps. I don't know what white caps are.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## heavy_d

Got some 2' pipe clamps for small projects. 3 bessey and 3 Irwin. Wish I had just gotten all bessey. 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## overanalyze

Why did I wait so long for this guy?!


----------



## Warren

overanalyze said:


> Why did I wait so long for this guy?!


I have no idea.

I got one last year, and don't think I have used a corded one since.


----------



## The.Handyman

Warren said:


> I have no idea.
> 
> I got one last year, and don't think I have used a corded one since.


I have had mine a year and it is simply amazing. It's all I use now.


----------



## overanalyze

The grip is perfect...the variable speed trigger is so much nicer than I thought it would be. I always used a Fein or Bosch ac model. I needed to cut some nails on a gable vent this week and got fed up dragging a cord up the ladder and roof and ordered one. 

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger

Yep, I love mine. It is useless with the long tooth quick cut blades though. The teeth just break off.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## overanalyze

I am a big fan of the Bosch carbide blades. They last forever. Big issue is they don't work with the quick change feature. I am going to cut a notch out of the back of one and see if it will fit then. Otherwise I will just use the adpater and screw on the blades. 

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## The.Handyman

overanalyze said:


> I am a big fan of the Bosch carbide blades. They last forever. Big issue is they don't work with the quick change feature. I am going to cut a notch out of the back of one and see if it will fit then. Otherwise I will just use the adpater and screw on the blades.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


That will work. I've done it.


----------



## Builders Inc.

heavy_d said:


> They are collins clamps. I don't know what white caps are.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk



Sorry I meant fast cap... Online store with cool stuff, that's where I got mine from. 

White cap is a concrete accessory and material store around here. 

Have concrete on my mind. With that being said I fell off the wagon and bought a plate tamp this week. El cheep o for $750 from harbor freight. I also bought today a Multiquip jh55c power trowel. Brand new. 36" so I don't need three guys to carry it like the larger 48" models. Online price before tax was 2,795.00. Whole thing out the door was 2,350 from white cap. It's powered with a 4.8 hp Honda engine too. AND I finally got ahold of my old concrete guy and his son is looking for work! He's my new finisher! 20 years in the trade and is teaching me tips and tricks on finishing, getting better with every one we do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead

Warren said:


> I have no idea.
> 
> I got one last year, and don't think I have used a corded one since.


Got it when it first came out and know that I haven't used my makita corded one. That is actually one of my favorite battery tools.


----------



## Inner10

overanalyze said:


> The grip is perfect...the variable speed trigger is so much nicer than I thought it would be. I always used a Fein or Bosch ac model. I needed to cut some nails on a gable vent this week and got fed up dragging a cord up the ladder and roof and ordered one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


Alright alright I'll buy one...


----------



## WBCarpentry

Picked up a dump trailer today. 7x12 Big Tex with 7k axles. 2003 model. Should be more than enough for my needs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EricBrancard

So I dropped a couple of bucks this morning. Festool HK 55, extra blade, carrying case for the FSK rail, 106" Guide rail, box of CT26 Vac bags and a few packs of sandpaper for the RO150. And I didn't even get to try anything out today because I was busy.


----------



## Deckhead

EricBrancard said:


> So I dropped a couple of bucks this morning. Festool HK 55, extra blade, carrying case for the FSK rail, 106" Guide rail, box of CT26 Vac bags and a few packs of sandpaper for the RO150. And I didn't even get to try anything out today because I was busy.


Days like that'll ding the wallet. Sandpaper can crush you. I try to buy enough for the year one time for my 5" cause I hate seeing the bill every time. You didn't get the118" rail? I got the 106 and then had to go get the 118 anyhow.


----------



## EricBrancard

They didn't have the 118" there. For what I do, I'm not really sure why I would need the 118 either.


----------



## tjbnwi

EricBrancard said:


> They didn't have the 118" there. For what I do, I'm not really sure why I would need the 118 either.


Cutting sheet goods on a diagonal the 118" is the better choice. Easier to drop and go with the 118" also.

Tom


----------



## sunkist

overanalyze said:


> Why did I wait so long for this guy?!


Its crazy i waited forever to buy a oscillating tool thinking i would not have a lot of use fore it, wow was i wrong i use it all the time used it yesterday on some siding.

At first i bought a corded one then a buddy showed up with the cordless type, sold my corded to a sub got me a cordless.

I bought the ridged one becauce of the interchangeable heads, i use the bosch blades


----------



## The.Handyman

Finally got me a cordless planer! Sold my Makita corded model for $80 and bought the DeWalt bare tool for $130. This thing is sweet.


----------



## Unger.const

The.Handyman said:


> Finally got me a cordless planer! Sold my Makita corded model for $80 and bought the DeWalt bare tool for $130. This thing is sweet.


Let's see a bigger picture of that table it's on.....please


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

I couldn’t decide so I bought them both.


----------



## Inner10

I gotta stop drinking and buying things online.


----------



## Calidecks

Inner10 said:


> I gotta stop drinking and buying things online.


We will need a review.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

He's gonna cut wire with it. What kinda review can that be?


----------



## Deckhead

Inner10 said:


> I gotta stop drinking and buying things online.


I'll send you the booze if you buy a couple more mafell things to tell me if they're worth buying. Okay next up is their jigsaw and after that the kss60. Then maybe the portable bandsaw...

What spirit really puts you in the buying spirit? Bourbon, vodka, whiskey?


----------



## EricBrancard

Californiadecks said:


> I have my eye on this
> https://youtu.be/9TCOE3IbBAc


Deckhead mentioned this one:

http://www.timberwolftools.com/tools/mafell/MAF-KSS60cc.html

The thing that's a little annoying about the HK is that it can't cut all the way through a 2x on a 45.


----------



## EricBrancard

tjbnwi said:


> I have the cordless, track saw, hammer drill, jig saw, various "regular" drills, the batteries last a long time. They definitely got their batteries right.
> 
> Festool has a quick charger (45 min. Air Stream), not here yet.
> 
> Tom


I'm going to think about it.


----------



## Leo G

Bought 4 more of the HF 12" Handscrew clamps. $12/ea


----------



## Deckhead

EricBrancard said:


> Deckhead mentioned this one:
> 
> http://www.timberwolftools.com/tools/mafell/MAF-KSS60cc.html
> 
> The thing that's a little annoying about the HK is that it can't cut all the way through a 2x on a 45.


I might have a project coming up with some 10/4 live edge stuff where a bunch will be modded in place. That will be a cause for the 60. I also have a couple pergola's with giant timbers that have to be cross-halved and it could come in use for that too.

Deposit checks are like here go buy a tool checks:laughing:


----------



## Deckhead

Leo G said:


> Bought 4 more of the HF 12" Handscrew clamps. $12/ea


I always look at them and never pull the trigger. Are they worth it?


----------



## Framer87

What I don't get about the DeWalt flexvolt 7 1/4" saw... Where is the truss hook??? Deal breaker!


----------



## Leo G

Deckhead said:


> I always look at them and never pull the trigger. Are they worth it?


I think so. They work as good as the original Jorgenson's. They are a little sloppier in the thread. But they are 1/3 the price too. I pretty much try to buy one every time I walk into the store, which isn't very often. That way it doesn't hurt the wallet and eventually you have a good supply of them. I figure a dozen is about a good number to have. I'm at 8 right now. Plus I have a few 8"ers already that I've had for decades.


----------



## EricBrancard

Deckhead said:


> I might have a project coming up with some 10/4 live edge stuff where a bunch will be modded in place. That will be a cause for the 60. I also have a couple pergola's with giant timbers that have to be cross-halved and it could come in use for that too.
> 
> Deposit checks are like here go buy a tool checks:laughing:


Maybe I should get the HKC and then get the KSS60 for high draw stuff?

But tools to make money. Make money to buy tools. Vicious cycle. :laughing:


----------



## Calidecks

EricBrancard said:


> Deckhead mentioned this one:
> 
> http://www.timberwolftools.com/tools/mafell/MAF-KSS60cc.html
> 
> The thing that's a little annoying about the HK is that it can't cut all the way through a 2x on a 45.


I wonder what it would cost to have the cordless Mafell shipped here from Europe.


----------



## tjbnwi

EricBrancard said:


> Maybe I should get the HKC and then get the KSS60 for high draw stuff?
> 
> But tools to make money. Make money to buy tools. Vicious cycle. :laughing:


HK 132.

https://www.facebook.com/FestoolPL/videos/1172882096122755/

Tom


----------



## Inner10

Californiadecks said:


> I have my eye on this
> https://youtu.be/9TCOE3IbBAc


Swing on by my place and you can try the 300.


----------



## Defenestrate

Californiadecks said:


> I wonder what it would cost to have the cordless Mafell shipped here from Europe.


Watch that you don't get a 220v charger... (and it would be 50Hz, but I don't think that would be a problem)


----------



## Leo G

Most chargers these days are universal. In the US its 100-240vac. Not sure what Europe would have for universal.


----------



## Deckhead

EricBrancard said:


> Maybe I should get the HKC and then get the KSS60 for high draw stuff?
> 
> But tools to make money. Make money to buy tools. Vicious cycle. :laughing:


That was my thought when I got the hkc. It really doesn't like 2X stuff too much. 2 batteries would have been way better.


----------



## overanalyze

Really why can't Dewalt or Milwaukee put a base on their cordless 7-1/4" saws that would ride on a track? I know it's not the same setup as the HK but it would give some added function to those saw for framing. 

And don't the Mafells use Metabo or Bosch batteries? 

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10

overanalyze said:


> Really why can't Dewalt or Milwaukee put a base on their cordless 7-1/4" saws that would ride on a track? I know it's not the same setup as the HK but it would give some added function to those saw for framing.
> 
> And don't the Mafells use Metabo or Bosch batteries?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


Metabo, they have a couple cordless drills that are a direct rebadge of Metabo. They also had a couple routers that were made by Festool or vice versa.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10

overanalyze said:


> Really why can't Dewalt or Milwaukee put a base on their cordless 7-1/4" saws that would ride on a track? I know it's not the same setup as the HK but it would give some added function to those saw for framing.
> 
> And don't the Mafells use Metabo or Bosch batteries?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


...much like the Bosch track joining system is the same as Mafell. Bosch and Mafell both rebadge Starmix vacuums.


----------



## overanalyze

I was just looking and the older 36v batts are Bosch and the newer 18v are Metabo. The Kss40 looks sweet but no way it is cutting through a 2x on a 45. 

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

overanalyze said:


> I was just looking and the older 36v batts are Bosch and the newer 18v are Metabo. The Kss40 looks sweet but no way it is cutting through a 2x on a 45.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10

I threw my Edsyn in the trash and picked up a Hakko. What a thing of beauty, and half the price as my Edsyn.


----------



## shanewreckd

I was looking pretty hard at the M12 vac today. Apparently I'm still jonesin' pretty hard after that last mass purchase. Walked away though, this time.

Anyone have any experience with it? At work we had to remove, re-blueskin, and reinstall 90 windows in the basements of 30 units. Now that we are going inside for retrim I was thinking it would be a good little vac to clean the sill up from any little mess I might make.


----------



## Mort

overanalyze said:


> Really why can't Dewalt or Milwaukee put a base on their cordless 7-1/4" saws that would ride on a track? I know it's not the same setup as the HK but it would give some added function to those saw for framing.
> 
> And don't the Mafells use Metabo or Bosch batteries?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk




Or, what's stopping someone making an aftermarket base? 

Anyone who wants to try, I'll only charge a 20% licensing fee.


----------



## asevereid

....


----------



## overanalyze

Californiadecks said:


>


Thats for the 400...I was talking about the 40. Do they have a 400 cordless? 

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## RobertCDF

overanalyze said:


> Really why can't Dewalt or Milwaukee put a base on their cordless 7-1/4" saws that would ride on a track? I know it's not the same setup as the HK but it would give some added function to those saw for framing.
> 
> And don't the Mafells use Metabo or Bosch batteries?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


Makita makes a rail adapter for their brushless 6.5 saw, I have it and it works just dandy.


----------



## Calidecks

overanalyze said:


> Thats for the 400...I was talking about the 40. Do they have a 400 cordless?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


Here's what I found


----------



## Calidecks

Californiadecks said:


> Here's what I found


47 mm at a 45 is just under 2"


----------



## overanalyze

That looks nice! I think those are Bosch batteries so getting a 110v Bosch charger wouldn't be hard. I am sure pricey...

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

overanalyze said:


> That looks nice! I think those are Bosch batteries so getting a 110v Bosch charger wouldn't be hard. I am sure pricey...
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


Does anyone know how to get that saw here to the states? I'll pay whatever! I can't let Inner pull this crap!


----------



## Inner10

Californiadecks said:


> Does anyone know how to get that saw here to the states? I'll pay whatever! I can't let Inner pull this crap!


Gotta keep up with the 10s eh.


----------



## overanalyze

Might be able to contact an overseas dealer and get them to ship you one...??

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee

You all know festool has a dual battery track saw right? Of course, if you're going to get a d specialty saw from Europe, might as well stick with Mafell.

http://toolguyd.com/festool-tsc-55-cordless-saw/


----------



## Calidecks

overanalyze said:


> Might be able to contact an overseas dealer and get them to ship you one...??
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


I was directed here from the Mafell forum. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/181947081819


----------



## TEnglish14

Made a big decision yesterday and bought this 7x16 trailer, walk on roof with the racks. I'm really excited. May be a little early but the money was there and 6 months no interest sweetened the deal. Can't wait to get it built out and lettered up











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

overanalyze said:


> Might be able to contact an overseas dealer and get them to ship you one...??
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


Just got word the Bosch 36v batteries and charger work for the Mafell.


----------



## Deckhead

Californiadecks said:


> Just got word the Bosch 36v batteries and charger work for the Mafell.


Damnit it man. If you get it let me know if you think it's worthwhile to get the battery instead of the corded.

Can't let the cold weather guys be the only ones to have fun.


----------



## EricBrancard

When I was first getting started, my Makita SCMS at $550 seemed like the most expensive tool in the world to me. Now I'm spending more than that on a track mounted circular saw and debating spending twice the price of that circular saw on another circular saw that may be 15% better than the one I just bought? I gotta get away from this place.....


----------



## Deckhead

EricBrancard said:


> When I was first getting started, my Makita SCMS at $550 seemed like the most expensive tool in the world to me. Now I'm spending more than that on a track mounted circular saw and debating spending twice the price of that circular saw on another circular saw that may be 15% better than the one I just bought? I gotta get away from this place.....


I remember when the axial glide came out and thinking, I'm not paying that for a miter saw. It's funny how times change, I used to not hesitate on spending 80 bucks on beers at an event before, now I can't buy more than one without getting annoyed. Give me a tool that might speed up production that cost thousands? And I tend to do it without batting an eye. 

I looked at how much I've spent these past 6 months. Accountant said it was time to buy some new equipment... He's going to **** in January when I hand him the receipts.


----------



## Leo G

EricBrancard said:


> When I was first getting started, my Makita SCMS at $550 seemed like the most expensive tool in the world to me. Now I'm spending more than that on a track mounted circular saw and debating spending twice the price of that circular saw on another circular saw that may be 15% better than the one I just bought? I gotta get away from this place.....


We don't seem like much help now, do we. :laughing:


----------



## Inner10

TEnglish14 said:


> Made a big decision yesterday and bought this 7x16 trailer, walk on roof with the racks. I'm really excited. May be a little early but the money was there and 6 months no interest sweetened the deal. Can't wait to get it built out and lettered up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a beauty! How much did that set you back?


----------



## TEnglish14

Inner10 said:


> That's a beauty! How much did that set you back?




$6400 taxes and tags


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Golden view

shanewreckd said:


> I was looking pretty hard at the M12 vac today. Apparently I'm still jonesin' pretty hard after that last mass purchase. Walked away though, this time.
> 
> Anyone have any experience with it? At work we had to remove, re-blueskin, and reinstall 90 windows in the basements of 30 units. Now that we are going inside for retrim I was thinking it would be a good little vac to clean the sill up from any little mess I might make.


For your use it might be ok, but it's pretty anemic. The 18v one is great.


----------



## Inner10

Golden view said:


> For your use it might be ok, but it's pretty anemic. The 18v one is great.


All cordless vacs are pretty anaemic. It's one of the few tools I haven't gone cordless on.


----------



## Peter_C

Inner10 said:


> All cordless vacs are pretty anaemic. It's one of the few tools I haven't gone cordless on.


Makita seems to have decent specs on their vacs but I haven't used one. Then again they are running 36volts on a couple. I wouldn't even look at an M12 version and I love my M12 tools. 

https://www.makitatools.com/products/details/XCV05Z

https://www.makitatools.com/products/details/XCV04Z

https://www.makitatools.com/products/details/DCL500Z


----------



## Golden view

Inner10 said:


> All cordless vacs are pretty anaemic. It's one of the few tools I haven't gone cordless on.


The M18 is my most used tool. Great for all the little clean up tasks. Certainly not job site clean up.


----------



## Calidecks

The noise is almost unbearable with the Milwaukee 18v cordless vac. It does have decent suction though.


----------



## RobertCDF

TEnglish14 said:


> Inner10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a beauty! How much did that set you back?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $6400 taxes and tags
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

That's a pretty damn good price!


----------



## TEnglish14

RobertCDF said:


> That's a pretty damn good price!



That's why I jumped on it, that and no money down, 6 months interest free financing. Planning on paying it off in those 6 months


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobertCDF

TEnglish14 said:


> RobertCDF said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a pretty damn good price!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I jumped on it, that and no money down, 6 months interest free financing. Planning on paying it off in those 6 months
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I paid $4000 for a new 7x16, but it's not as nice, that was in 2012, the same one is almost 5 now. No rack, not a walkable roof, or course no ladder, and it's the real thin metal. I had a 8.5x20 before, wish I hadn't gotten rid of it. Next one will be a 8.5x16 at least, but maybe a 8.5x20 again.


----------



## DLynch0009

TEnglish14 said:


> $6400 taxes and tags
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice, I just got mine built out too. I couldn't find a deal anywhere close to me, to get a price near that I had to call their national rep in Michigan and pick it up myself from their factory in South Bend, IN. All in all saved some dough on it. Just don't go to the Wells Cargo dealer in Cincinnati, they like to make more money than most off a trailer.


----------



## Builders Inc.

Is the Milwaukee hackzall comparable to a standard Milwaukee cordless sawzall? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Builders Inc.

Looks like I'll find out tomorrow. 

Btw. Big sale on the other (green) stuff. For cheap. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Golden view

Builders Inc. said:


> Is the Milwaukee hackzall comparable to a standard Milwaukee cordless sawzall?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not even close, sorry. I have the hackzall and the fuel sawzall. The Fuel must be twice as fast and cut 3x as much on a charge.


----------



## Calidecks

Golden view said:


> Not even close, sorry. I have the hackzall and the fuel sawzall. The Fuel must be twice as fast and cut 3x as much on a charge.


That hacksaw isn't suppose to be that powerful, nor would I want it to be. 

________


----------



## Youngin'

I've run a hackzall a few times, they have their uses but they will never replace a sawzall.


----------



## Irishslave

The hacksaw is extremely useful for cutting tailpieces, wall tubes, and other drain parts, a must have for the kitchen and bath man


----------



## Golden view

Also worth mentioning the hackzall is the only m18 tool I've used up from so much use. I bought another, but now I do find myself using the fuel more.


----------



## StrongTower

Builders Inc. said:


> New set of deWalt quick clamps and a second set of stabila jam set levels.
> 
> Serious question. I'm looking at getting a cordless circular saw 7.25" blade. I had the Makita 6.5" 18v. JUNK.
> 
> For framing, what would you prefer, Milwaukee 18v 9 ah 7.25" saw or the DeWalt 60v 7.25" circular saw.
> 
> Note: I noticed Milwaukee is 9ah and DeWalt is 6ah. Which would you suggest to buy and why?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Was it the brushless Makita? I've have both the brushed and brushless. The brushless cuts almost like a corded saw in my experience. Also has a track adapter for Makita and festool tracks


----------



## Builders Inc.

I broke down and bought the fuel starter kit. The 7.25" circular saw is impressive. I'll be buying more on Friday. We poured a 960 sq ft flat work today. Me and a helper. Made some more tool money. Getting this burnt finish thing wrapped up! Luckily my helper has 30+ experience, all the while my other crew is banging out profit too. Even more tools now! HELP ME... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## overanalyze

These little 12v led lights are awesome. Gonna try this half sheet sander for in between finish coats on large, flat panels.









Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## TEnglish14

Looking at buying the Rigid or Kolbalt portable table saw with Black Friday deals. Any opinions? Leaning toward the rigid even tho it's a little more expensive 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philament

TEnglish14 said:


> Looking at buying the Rigid or Kolbalt portable table saw with Black Friday deals. Any opinions? Leaning toward the rigid even tho it's a little more expensive


I've had the 10" Ridgid one with the integrated stand for quite a while, maybe 8 years? It does well. The height lock went a year ago or so and it suffers from the angle changing ever so slightly depending on height of blade. Overall it's been a great jobsite saw for me. 

If it were to crap out, I think I'd go with the Dewalt DW745 or the new battery operated dewalt.


----------



## Peter_C

TEnglish14 said:


> Looking at buying the Rigid or Kolbalt portable table saw with Black Friday deals. Any opinions? Leaning toward the rigid even tho it's a little more expensive


Get the Ridgid. It is a smokin' deal and a decent saw. Try applying a competitors coupon to it. Should be $299.

Edit: You can just buy it from the internet and they will ship it to you for free, although you can't use a coupon, unless you have an HD one.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/RIDGID-1...Portable-Table-Saw-with-Stand-R4513/100090444


----------



## EricBrancard

The 10" Dewalt is going to be $299 as well. The rack and pinion fence is awesome. I'd take it over the Ridgid any day.


----------



## Peter_C

EricBrancard said:


> The 10" Dewalt is going to be $299 as well. The rack and pinion fence is awesome. I'd take it over the Ridgid any day.


I would agree on the Dewalt fence. I wish my Bosch 4100 had a nicer fence. 

Edit: Found the link. No stand with it though. 
http://www.homedepot.com/p/DEWALT-15-Amp-10-in-Compact-Job-Site-Table-Saw-DW745/100497987


----------



## Philament

I should clarify a little. I have a track saw, so if my full size table saw went kaput I would only really need a small table saw, so the 745 would fit my needs fine (only has 16" rip capacity). If I didn't have the track saw, I'd probably go for the DWE7480, which is essentially the same saw (slightly higher rpm), but has a 24.5" rip capacity. 
The rack and pinion fence of the dewalts are really nice.


----------



## shanewreckd

I've used the Ridgid for a whole basement remodel this summer. It's a decent saw, definitely capable for what it was used for I thought, even with a faulty power switch. That said, my Dewalt 7480 has an awesome fence that I trust to be accurate, and a 24" rip capacity. Definitely recommend the Dewalts :thumbsup:


----------



## john5mt

Get the dewalt. Best jobsite table saw available. 


Here's my pre black Friday haul










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## DLynch0009

Never had a problem out of my Dewalt job site saw. Getting one on a stand would be awesome on the job, theyre just not as compact to store in the trailer.


----------



## rocspec

The latest DW745 does 20" to the right of the blade. My older one only does 16". The fence is fantastic and can be tweaked to dead on parallel to the blade. Once locked it will not shift. This design should be standard on any portable saw, IMO. The vac port works really well for dust capture. The folding stand is easy to store. HD has it for 299. Buy online with ship to store or free ship to home and they'll knock off 25$.


----------



## Leo G

The original DeWalt tablesaw has 25" to the right of the blade.


----------



## cpmllc

Took a dip in the festool ocean for the first time this morning. I can see this getting very expensive in the near future.






now I finally feel like one of the gang.


----------



## Peter_C

cpmllc said:


> Took a dip in the festool ocean for the first time this morning. I can see this getting very expensive in the near future. now I finally feel like one of the gang.


You are going to love the track saw 

If I could offer a couple of recommendations...

First using two rails is fine, but of course one long one is better with a shorter 1400mm for cross cuts. I would recommend getting one that is a holed LR32 rail for future projects. Often the store will upgrade the rail for free when purchasing the saw. You will thank me two years from now. 

The angle unit for mitering with the rail will slip, and loose the angle setting. Mine did. Fortunately there is an easy fix which is to put a couple washers under the spring. Pretty easy to do. They are not highly regarded, but it works for me. 

Next up you are going to want an MFT table to go with your saw. They are super handy to have, and expensive.


----------



## cpmllc

Peter_C said:


> You are going to love the track saw
> 
> If I could offer a couple of recommendations...
> 
> First using two rails is fine, but of course one long one is better with a shorter 1400mm for cross cuts. I would recommend getting one that is a holed LR32 rail for future projects. Often the store will upgrade the rail for free when purchasing the saw. You will thank me two years from now.
> 
> The angle unit for mitering with the rail will slip, and loose the angle setting. Mine did. Fortunately there is an easy fix which is to put a couple washers under the spring. Pretty easy to do. They are not highly regarded, but it works for me.
> 
> Next up you are going to want an MFT table to go with your saw. They are super handy to have, and expensive.


Thanks for the advice. 

I'm going to return the one 55" track and pick up a longer one, that's what I had originally planned to do but I left the sales guy talk me out of it for some reason.

I also wanted to purchase one of the new hk saws, but they didn't seem to want to sell anything else while I was there. I was not overly impressed with my local dealer.

Thanks again, now it's time to make some sawdust


----------



## overanalyze

Didn't go Black Friday shopping but had to get some hollow wall anchors. For $20 why not. Also can't ever have enough sharp bits right?


----------



## Leo G

cpmllc said:


> Thanks for the advice.
> 
> I'm going to return the one 55" track and pick up a longer one, that's what I had originally planned to do but I left the sales guy talk me out of it for some reason.
> 
> I also wanted to purchase one of the new hk saws, but they didn't seem to want to sell anything else while I was there. I was not overly impressed with my local dealer.
> 
> Thanks again, now it's time to make some sawdust


Since you been bit by the Green Koolaid.... Keep the short fence and get the long fence.


----------



## smpcarpentry

So if someone could explain how to post a pic i could show my black friday haul


----------



## Calidecks

I think you need a minimum amount of posts. However I'm not sure what that number is. 

________


----------



## Leo G

I think it's 15


----------



## Peter_C

cpmllc said:


> I'm going to return the one 55" track and pick up a longer one, that's what I had originally planned to do but I left the sales guy talk me out of it for some reason.





Leo G said:


> Since you been bit by the Green Koolaid.... Keep the short fence and get the long fence.


Actually I would say return both short rails, and get one LR32 rail, then get the long rail. I have the 2700mm, but some swear by the 3000mm fence. If I need a longer rail, it needs to be a lot longer so I just put my two rails together. Do make sure you have a way to haul the long rail around, otherwise two rails make sense. 

https://www.amazon.com/Festool-FS1400-2-LR32-55-Drilling-Model-496939/dp/B003C21WZ0


cpmllc said:


> I also wanted to purchase one of the new hk saws, but they didn't seem to want to sell anything else while I was there. I was not overly impressed with my local dealer.


Not sure you really need a TS55 and an HK. What kind of work you do should dictate which saw to get. 



cpmllc said:


> Thanks again, now it's time to make some sawdust


No saw dust allowed! :laughing: Use a dust extractor, or a dust bag.


----------



## Mort

I finally got a CXS. I'd post a pic but you guys know what they look like.


----------



## Peter_C

Mort said:


> I finally got a CXS. *I'd post a pic but you guys know what they look like.*


That is NOT how tool p0rn works...


----------



## Mort

Peter_C said:


> That is NOT how tool p0rn works...




You're right, my bad.


----------



## Aaron Berk

overanalyze said:


> These little 12v led lights are awesome. Gonna try this half sheet sander for in between finish coats on large, flat panels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


I need that sander, keep us posted please :thumbsup:


----------



## bcook19791

Just got a Makita tracksaw delivered with an extra 55" track, connectors, and clamps. Thinking really hard about ovdering a Axial Glide miter saw today. 20% off from Acme tools. This is starting to get expensive...


----------



## Deckhead

I was in a pinch and had to buy a dust collector stat on Friday. My machinery guy had the black friday 15% off thing for Jet and I bought one with the remote and filter. I really need a new shop so I can get a decent sized cyclone with rigid pipe and stop this rolling around madness.

Today I bought a set of the Dewalt tough boxes to see if they'll fit better in the ambulance than the rigid boxes. Systainers fit perfect but I'm really not that big a fan of them.

Also finally picked up my deal of the century festool sander last week.


----------



## Leo G

bcook19791 said:


> Just got a Makita tracksaw delivered with an extra 55" track, connectors, and clamps. Thinking really hard about ovdering a Axial Glide miter saw today. 20% off from Acme tools. This is starting to get expensive...


After I tuned the saw in I find it to be great. Out of the box it was a disaster. The 45s were 1/2 degree off making a frame off my 2 degrees. I had to cut the detent and then I could adjust each 45 separately. Since I did that it's been nearly perfect for making frames. It definitely makes a much nicer joint if you push the sawblade into the part instead of dropping it on it.


----------



## bcook19791

Leo G said:


> After I tuned the saw in I find it to be great. Out of the box it was a disaster. The 45s were 1/2 degree off making a frame off my 2 degrees. I had to cut the detent and then I could adjust each 45 separately. Since I did that it's been nearly perfect for making frames. It definitely makes a much nicer joint if you push the sawblade into the part instead of dropping it on it.


Thanks for the tip about the saw. I ordered it last night. I have been wanting a dedicated saw for the shop. I decided on this saw because I can set it up close to a wall. Space is always a premium.


----------



## madmax718

Californiadecks said:


> The noise is almost unbearable with the Milwaukee 18v cordless vac. It does have decent suction though.


The dewalt 20v seems to suck less (in a bad way) than the milwaukee. This is regardless of being plugged in or not. 

I would have gladly paid 50 more if they made this chit perform like a dyson.


----------



## Unger.const

Tried the festool wave blade in jigsaw........cuts like butter!. Very very little dust balls (foam dust)

Works awsome on cutting cardboard too. Like hacking up layers and layers to put in recycling can.

Will try it on insulation when get a chance.


----------



## EricBrancard

Unger.const said:


> Tried the festool wave blade in jigsaw........cuts like butter!. Very very little dust balls (foam dust)
> 
> Works awsome on cutting cardboard too. Like hacking up layers and layers to put in recycling can.
> 
> Will try it on insulation when get a chance.


Looks like it would do well on Italian bread as well.


----------



## JT Wood

In the last 2 days I bought 10 boxes of paslode nails. 
5 boxes of hitachi staples
A hitachi stapler
A mag 77
6 skill saw blades
A 6' ladder .

Not glamorous but I needed it


----------



## Aaron Berk

Late to the party, Collins Clamps. Should be changing my work flow....

And the new miter stand. .. T4B

And some push clamps for my Paulk Bench...


----------



## Aaron Berk

Why does my post up above say JT wood?


----------



## hdavis

Aaron Berk said:


> Why does my post up above say JT wood?


Database whimsy? This is your only chance to "thank" one of your own posts....


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Yesterday I replaced my most used tool. Got a Galaxy S7 Edge. So far I like it. The case is a biotch.


----------



## heavy_d

Unger.const said:


> Tried the festool wave blade in jigsaw........cuts like butter!. Very very little dust balls (foam dust)
> 
> Works awsome on cutting cardboard too. Like hacking up layers and layers to put in recycling can.
> 
> Will try it on insulation when get a chance.


You cut cardboard for the recycling bin with a Jigsaw? I use a knife for that.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## heavy_d

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Yesterday I replaced my most used tool. Got a Galaxy S7 Edge. So far I like it. The case is a biotch.


I would like to replace my s4 soon. Battery is dying very fast and is always lagging.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Buy a new battery.


----------



## Unger.const

heavy_d said:


> You cut cardboard for the recycling bin with a Jigsaw? I use a knife for that.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


Can cut 10 layers at once like butter though


----------



## J L

heavy_d said:


> I would like to replace my s4 soon. Battery is dying very fast and is always lagging.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk





Leo G said:


> Buy a new battery.


And do a factory reset. :thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G

Reset, uggg.

I'd get an SD card and transfer a bunch of stuff over to that before I'd try a reset. All hell ensues after a reset of a well memorized phone.


----------



## JT Wood

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Yesterday I replaced my most used tool. Got a Galaxy S7 Edge. So far I like it. The case is a biotch.


Which case?


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

JT Wood said:


> Which case?


I don’t know the name or part number, but it’s a two-piece hard plastic case with belt clip. I’ve been using similar cases with the last three phones but they always stored vertically in the belt clip.

The edge needs to store horizontally… the snap-in feature is really stiff… and the volume buttons are in the way of applying any pressure to get it out. I’ve missed a couple calls because I couldn’t get the phone off the clip in time.

I may need to look for a different option.


----------



## RobertCDF

DaVinciRemodel said:


> JT Wood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which case?
> 
> 
> 
> I don?t know the name or part number, but it?s a two-piece hard plastic case with belt clip. I?ve been using similar cases with the last three phones but they always stored vertically in the belt clip.
> 
> The edge needs to store horizontally? the snap-in feature is really stiff? and the volume buttons are in the way of applying any pressure to get it out. I?ve missed a couple calls because I couldn?t get the phone off the clip in time.
> 
> I may need to look for a different option.
Click to expand...

You need a Bluetooth headset. Toss the s2 watch in the mix as well and you'll never need to pull out your phone to answer it. 
Get the LG stereo Bluetooth and it doesn't look nearly as dorky as regular Bluetooth headsets, plus you can listen to music.


----------



## JT Wood

I have the otterbox Defender case for my s7edge. I like it so far


----------



## Designed2Fail

I am only hanging on to my iphone 5s because of the case the thing is bullet proof. Id upgrade if I found a case similar for a newer phone.


https://www.lunatik.com/collections/iphone-5-5s-se/products/taktik-extreme

Made in America as well.

Love how it is metal case surrounded by rubber. at least mine is havent needed to by a new one since I got it in 2014.


----------



## Designed2Fail

and by metal I am talking that fancy stuff called aluminum. lol


----------



## EricBrancard

Designed2Fail said:


> I am only hanging on to my iphone 5s because of the case the thing is bullet proof. Id upgrade if I found a case similar for a newer phone.
> 
> 
> https://www.lunatik.com/collections/iphone-5-5s-se/products/taktik-extreme
> 
> Made in America as well.
> 
> Love how it is metal case surrounded by rubber. at least mine is havent needed to by a new one since I got it in 2014.


Get an iPhone SE. It's the same size as the 5s and fits in the same cases. but has most of the 6s internals. I ditched my 6 and went to an SE because I'm not really a fan of all these new large phones.


----------



## Peter_C

Finally found the new Milwaukee M12 LED light in stock today at Home Depot. Initial impression is good so far with 1,000 lumens, which is far superior to the 230 lumen M12 Stick Light that I am happy with also. They will both get used, but I imagine the stick light being far secondary in the future. 

I can only imagine what the 18 volt 3,000 lumen Milwaukee Sun like version is like. Bummer my 18 volt tools are Makita, which have not surpassed, nor even caught up with Milwaukee for lighting. Milwaukee for the win!


----------



## Designed2Fail

EricBrancard said:


> Get an iPhone SE. It's the same size as the 5s and fits in the same cases. but has most of the 6s internals. I ditched my 6 and went to an SE because I'm not really a fan of all these new large phones.


Same on my end I don't need a mini laptop in my pocket. And don't see a reason to go bigger does every thing I want with out getting in the way.

Not much email work in my line of work I call and tell you my acc. and card number and we are good to go.

Yes their is email work but I am not gonna do it on a phone. you want it that bad you can go pound salt till I get home and can actually type an read every thing on a full size screen.


----------



## heavy_d

I can think of a few uses for this!
Amazon had it for $175 with a 5 ah battery. That's a no brainer!

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Builders Inc.

heavy_d said:


> I can think of a few uses for this!
> Amazon had it for $175 with a 5 ah battery. That's a no brainer!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk




I've got the makita and Milwaukee one. A small battery operated blower comes in handy on the site. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobertCDF

heavy_d said:


> I can think of a few uses for this!
> Amazon had it for $175 with a 5 ah battery. That's a no brainer!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


I only paid $50 with the battery too...


----------



## SectorSecurity

You can use it to blow all that wrapping paper into a pile in the corner after Xmas 

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle

If you're a wretch without a tracksaw and dust collection like me, you can put it at the end of the plywood you're ripping and set the trigger so it blows sawdust away from you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

I found this 18v miter saw for 199$ so I picked it up because I need it now. Just for small trim and to leave on site up at BYU. It came with a 5.0ah battery and charger.


----------



## heavy_d

RobertCDF said:


> I only paid $50 with the battery too...


Well I live in Canada, the land of bend over and take it with high prices for everything so 175 was the best it will ever get! 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## bcook19791

Used the new Track saw I bought last week on Saturday. I don't know how I did anything without it. Only wish I had bought one sooner. I see it making me more productive.


----------



## Leo G

That's the consensus. :thumbsup:


----------



## Westward

Philament said:


> Finally had it with my crappy Ridgid pinner not sinking, bought the Cadex cpb23.50. Excited to see how the 23 gauge brads work.
> View attachment 355722


I have this gun as well. It's great for small trim pieces, and even fixing chipped/damaged trim (always a few spots on every job) prior to prep/paint.

The pins are virtually invisible, and the brads are nearly so, but with a little more holding power. Awesome tool. My only gripe is the two-lever safety trigger. I always, always try to fire at least one pin while forgetting to move the safety back first.


----------



## EricBrancard

Deckhead said:


> Glad you said it and not me. I never really understood the mindset of only one platform. Now I wouldn't do a bunch but I have most all of the 20V DeWalt stuff but started to buy some of the festool battery line. I'm not going to toss the things DeWalt but if someone has something battery powered that makes sense for me to buy, I will.


One platform for batteries would be most ideal, unfortunately it just doesn't work out. I was hoping the Milwaukee nailers were going to be awesome because I'm geared up around that system. Everything I have heard about them says they suck, so there goes that.


----------



## shanewreckd

I wanted to like it so bad, but it falls pretty short... One of the guys I work with bought one, so we have been field testing it, and it doesn't sink anything 2". Even into little bullnose and wood frame window. It's really light, the LED light is smart, bump fire is neat, no spool time. But no power behind it and an ugly hole. I'm not much of a trim guy but if I even notice, something isn't stacking up.


----------



## Designed2Fail

Not new but new to me my first real track saw. Was working with another framing crew and the guy had it sitting under his bench buried. Said it was used maybe a dozen times and for the past while its just been a paper weight in his trailer. $200 later its mine.


----------



## hdavis

He didn't use it because it's no dram good. Don't even bother with it.

I'll take that boat anchor off your hands for $100, but you pay shipping.:laughing:


----------



## Designed2Fail

hdavis said:


> He didn't use it because it's no dram good. Don't even bother with it.
> 
> I'll take that boat anchor off your hands for $100, but you pay shipping.:laughing:


HILTI is my brand I didn't even haggle when he said $200. I instantly said sold you got your self a deal. 

Now I just need to figure out what size rails to buy for it. I am thinking two 55's and two 106's. Be easier to transport to job sites and less chance they get twisted or wrapped. Problem is new to the track saw game.

Used a 106' track with the saw on his festool rails and loved it.


----------



## Calidecks

Designed2Fail said:


> HILTI is my brand I didn't even haggle when he said $200. I instantly said sold you got your self a deal.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just need to figure out what size rails to buy for it. I am thinking two 55's and two 106's. Be easier to transport to job sites and less chance they get twisted or wrapped. Problem is new to the track saw game.
> 
> 
> 
> Used a 106' track with the saw on his festool rails and loved it.




Nice thing about the long track is they are longer the an 8' sheet. Makes starting and pushing through the sheet a little easier and less chance of the saw fish-tailing.


----------



## Tylerwalker32

Aaron Berk said:


> I need a new pinned in a bad way. I have been seriously shopping for that exact model. Please keep us posted on your opinion.



You should check out the senco 23ga. Really good price and a solid tool.


----------



## Designed2Fail

Californiadecks said:


> Nice thing about the long track is they are longer the an 8' sheet. Makes starting and pushing through the sheet a little easier and less chance of the saw fish-tailing.


you split the difference or you like more on one end or the other? He set it up so it was half and half and I liked it had some meat on both ends.

Like I said I am new to the game with track saws. I am learning as I go with this one.

And what size do you recommend? am I right in thinking the sizes I am thinking of going with the two 55 and two 106. I usually am in the 15-20ft range for long runs.


----------



## Calidecks

Designed2Fail said:


> you split the difference or you like more on one end or the other? He set it up so it was half and half and I liked it had some meat on both ends.
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said I am new to the game with track saws. I am learning as I go with this one.
> 
> 
> 
> And what size do you recommend? am I right in thinking the sizes I am thinking of going with the two 55 and two 106. I usually am in the 15-20ft range for long runs.




Because I cut between guardrail posts I have a 42", 30", 2-62" rails. I connect a 62" and a 42" for sheet material and split the difference. Some of these sizes are specific to Mafell. However I think they are close to Festool and Makita.


----------



## tjbnwi

Designed2Fail said:


> you split the difference or you like more on one end or the other? He set it up so it was half and half and I liked it had some meat on both ends.
> 
> Like I said I am new to the game with track saws. I am learning as I go with this one.
> 
> And what size do you recommend? am I right in thinking the sizes I am thinking of going with the two 55 and two 106. I usually am in the 15-20ft range for long runs.


On the Festool track saw you should leave enough lead in for both gibs to engage the track. If you loose the front gib on exit it's not a big deal. Seeing as you used the saw on a Festool track I am assuming (I've never seen or used a Hilti track saw) the base is similar to the Festool base.

Tom


----------



## Designed2Fail

Californiadecks said:


> Because I cut between guardrail posts I have a 42", 30", 2-62" rails. I connect a 62" and a 42" for sheet material and split the difference. Some of these sizes are specific to Mafell. However I think they are close to Festool and Makita.


Well from what I have been reading Mafell seems to have the better track but seems they only go to 55"



tjbnwi said:


> On the Festool track saw you should leave enough lead in for both gibs to engage the track. If you loose the front gib on exit it's not a big deal. Seeing as you used the saw on a Festool track I am assuming (I've never seen or used a Hilti track saw) the base is similar to the Festool base.
> 
> Tom


I never seen or used one till today either so in the same boat. Then Again never used a track saw before today as well.

What is the gib? the clamp? I am learning something from a saw that is very similar but very different to a saw I have used for 12 years now.


----------



## Designed2Fail

Also Cali. where are the 62' Mafell rails? I don't see them on timberwolf tools site.


----------



## J L

tjbnwi said:


> On the Festool track saw you should leave enough lead in for both gibs to engage the track. If you loose the front gib on exit it's not a big deal. Seeing as you used the saw on a Festool track I am assuming (I've never seen or used a Hilti track saw) the base is similar to the Festool base.
> 
> Tom


X2. If it's close, I'll cheat the track towards the start of the cut so I can have proper alignment as I engage the material. Exiting the material, you're already following your own kerf so it's a little less likely to go awry if you loose the front gib as you finish the cut.


----------



## tjbnwi

Designed2Fail said:


> Well from what I have been reading Mafell seems to have the better track but seems they only go to 55"
> 
> 
> 
> I never seen or used one till today either so in the same boat. Then Again never used a track saw before today as well.
> 
> What is the gib? the clamp? I am learning something from a saw that is very similar but very different to a saw I have used for 12 years now.


Picture of the bottom of the saw please.

Attached is a picture of the bottom of the Festool TS-55. The green knobs adjust the gib to the track removing any "wiggle". I do not know if the Hilti has the same adjustment.

You'll need to verify the saw will fit a Mafell track. They are different than the Festool and Makita track. 

Tom


----------



## Designed2Fail

tjbnwi said:


> Picture of the bottom of the saw please.
> 
> Attached is a picture of the bottom of the Festool TS-55. The green knobs adjust the gib to the track removing any "wiggle". I do not know if the Hilti has the same adjustment.
> 
> You'll need to verify the saw will fit a Mafell track. They are different than the Festool and Makita track.
> 
> Tom


My hilti does not have those little widgets. AKA gibs. it glided on a Festool track like silk though. cut straighter than I can as well.


----------



## Designed2Fail

I take it those gibs are to hold it tighter to the guide rail and make a straighter cut?


----------



## tjbnwi

Designed2Fail said:


> My hilti does not have those little widgets. AKA gibs. it glided on a Festool track like silk though. cut straighter than I can as well.


There may be another type of adjustment somewhere. If the saw is running on the saw base to track something his going to wear. 

They are there to take up slop and wear. 

I've had to replace the gibs on 2 of my track saws due to wearing them out. On the original TS there were no wear pieces, you had to replace the base.

They do make a straight line cut extremely well. They can also be used for curved cuts, just takes a lot of rail placement.

Tom


----------



## Designed2Fail

tjbnwi said:


> There may be another type of adjustment somewhere. If the saw is running on the saw base to track something his going to wear.
> 
> They are there to take up slop and wear.
> 
> I've had to replace the gibs on 2 of my track saws due to wearing them out. On the original TS there were no wear pieces, you had to replace the base.
> 
> They do make a straight line cut extremely well. They can also be used for curved cuts, just takes a lot of rail placement.
> 
> Tom


I am sure there is something their for gibs. I just jumped the gun when I seen it was a HILTI track saw.

I am a HILTI fan boy. I just jumped the gun when I gang cut 14 sheets of advanteck like nothing and all made a clean cut. all the same size. Not a good thing when you like a brand and they don't make stuff for your country any more.


----------



## Designed2Fail

tjbnwi said:


> There may be another type of adjustment somewhere. If the saw is running on the saw base to track something his going to wear.
> 
> They are there to take up slop and wear.
> 
> I've had to replace the gibs on 2 of my track saws due to wearing them out. On the original TS there were no wear pieces, you had to replace the base.
> 
> They do make a straight line cut extremely well. They can also be used for curved cuts, just takes a lot of rail placement.
> 
> Tom


How do you do a curved cut with a straight rail? I am not gonna bend my rails when I buy them Ill do it free hand with a jig saw.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Deckhead said:


> Glad you said it and not me. I never really understood the mindset of only one platform. Now I wouldn't do a bunch but I have most all of the 20V DeWalt stuff but started to buy some of the festool battery line. I'm not going to toss the things DeWalt but if someone has something battery powered that makes sense for me to buy, I will.


I have felt having one platform would be a great thing but it doesn't work out. Currently I have Bosch 12v, DeWalt 7.2v, 12v, 14v, & 18v. Dremel 12v, Hilti 14v, Makita 18v, Milwaukee 4v, 12v & 18v, Ryobi 18v, and Stout 18v, not to mention the other various lights and other rechargeable tools. That's a lot of batteries and chargers to keep track of. The last couple years I have been trying to cut it down to just Milwaukee stuff. I'd love to sell off all the DeWalt but some things would be expensive to replace and not all are available in my preferred platform.


----------



## Aaron Berk

Fastcap Best Fence! !!
I love coming home after A Hard Day's Work to find new tools waiting at the doorstep....


----------



## tjbnwi

Designed2Fail said:


> How do you do a curved cut with a straight rail? I am not gonna bend my rails when I buy them Ill do it free hand with a jig saw.


Next time I have to cut curved counter top I'll video the process.

Tom


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Aaron Berk said:


> Fastcap Best Fence! !!
> I love coming home after A Hard Day's Work to find new tools waiting at the doorstep....


You’ll want to do some minor modifications to the fence stops. The new stops are not as adjustable as their old ones were.


----------



## Spencer

DaVinciRemodel said:


> You’ll want to do some minor modifications to the fence stops. The new stops are not as adjustable as their old ones were.


What kinds of mods did you do? I think I have the new style.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Ours doesn’t have any micro adjustment, so we added a screw to the end. We also added a small “pin” to the block that slides into the slot on the vertical fence. This keeps a work piece with an angle on the end of it from wedging between the fence and the block. It’s make shift, but it works.:thumbsup:


----------



## Deckhead

I bought a ****ty Stihl chainsaw yesterday because my 20" has a carb problem... Not real happy about it though...


----------



## Deckhead

Can't be too upset though with that syslite coming! I feel like a kid at Christmas again except a lot older, about something I wanted and just refused to buy, but I DONT HAVE TO JUSTIFY!


----------



## Calidecks

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Ours doesn’t have any micro adjustment, so we added a screw to the end. We also added a small “pin” to the block that slides into the slot on the vertical fence. This keeps a work piece with an angle on the end of it from wedging between the fence and the block. It’s make shift, but it works.:thumbsup:




I have the older style stops. Since you've had experience with both which do you prefer?


----------



## m1911

Aaron Berk said:


> Fastcap Best Fence! !!
> I love coming home after A Hard Day's Work to find new tools waiting at the doorstep....


I prefer coming home to find a hot meal. I must be getting old...


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Californiadecks said:


> I have the older style stops. Since you've had experience with both which do you prefer?


Mike, we never had the older style. When I was researching our purchase, all of the photos and videos showed the older style. I was a little disappointed with what we got.

The wood block is attached to the flip stop with a wood screw. Every time we set-up the saw station (we have the Pro 3 package) the wings set-up ever so slightly different. If we need to adjust the stop by a 32nd, the wood screw just seeks the same hole. Cutting the block off shorter is their solution. That works but there's a better way.

We simply drove a screw into the end of the block. The workpiece hits the screw instead of the block. Tweaking the screw in and out allows for micro adjustments. :thumbsup:


----------



## Calidecks

My lumber yard









_________


----------



## overanalyze

So did you get one?


----------



## hdavis

m1911 said:


> I prefer coming home to find a hot meal. I must be getting old...


The stages of aging:

Youth - prefer coming home to a hot woman
Middle age - prefer coming home to a hot tool
Old age - prefer coming home to a hot meal.
Really old - just happy they know where home is.


----------



## Deckhead

hdavis said:


> The stages of aging:
> 
> Youth - prefer coming home to a hot woman
> Middle age - prefer coming home to a hot tool
> Old age - prefer coming home to a hot meal.
> Really old - just happy they know where home is.


I'm not old or fat but would rather the food no matter what. Life has so many temptations and when my wife has a big bloody steak, asparagus, mushrooms and onions going, with a baked tater... All I have to do is stand outside and watch a steak fan on the outsides... That's just the best.


----------



## Irishslave

hdavis said:


> The stages of aging:
> 
> Youth - prefer coming home to a hot woman
> Middle age - prefer coming home to a hot tool
> Old age - prefer coming home to a hot meal.
> Really old - just happy they know where home is.


Is this why I can't decide how old I'm supposed to feel?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

hdavis said:


> The stages of aging:
> 
> Youth - prefer coming home to a hot woman
> Middle age - prefer coming home to a hot tool
> Old age - prefer coming home to a hot meal.
> Really old - just happy they know where home is.


I'm old but I still enjoy the pleasures of youth and the comforts of old. I guess it helps that my wife is an excellent cook and 24 years younger than I am. :thumbsup:


----------



## Calidecks

overanalyze said:


> So did you get one?




It seemed a little clumsy, bulky, gimmicky and heavy to me. Then that cable to raise the guard took quite a bit of pressure to operate. I could easily see that becoming a real pita to use for any amount of time.


----------



## SectorSecurity

You can mix youth and middle age by learning to cook.

I come home to a hot girl and a hot meal every day

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mort

Mech Diver said:


> I'm old but I still enjoy the pleasures of youth and the comforts of old. I guess it helps that my wife is an excellent cook and 24 years younger than I am. :thumbsup:




How in the hell did you manage that?


----------



## Builders Inc.

I second the extension cord reel! Where did you get that at? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10

DaVinciRemodel said:


> I bought the Play 1 a couple weeks ago, and didn’t feel it had enough volume for the shop – seemed distorted at high volume. I then ordered the 3 last week (I’ll return the 1). I have a 5 in the basement and like it, but I have a hard time justifying $470 for the shop. If we get 3-4 years out of it in the conditions it has to live in, I’ll be happy.


Valid point, but I'd still be inclined to get another P1 and make a stereo pair.


----------



## EricBrancard

Inner10 said:


> Swap that for a 5 or a 1, the play 3 has been on the market a long time and will be end of life soon.


What does it mean for a Sonos speaker when it reaches EOL? Just that it will no longer be produced or is there a chance that it will no longer be supported by newer hardware?


----------



## Leo G

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Is that a new Colt with plunge base?


Why yes, yes it is.

That makes my 5th colt. I love these things. Nice to be able to pick up a router with the bit already in it and adjusted. Most of the work they do is just edging, so the 1HP is fine. The router is easy to handle and I haven't had any of the bit moving problems others have had. The only thing that I have to do is flatten the base. They seem to come slightly concave and it makes it tough to push after the wax on the base wears just a little. Never had that problem with the black bases. When they switched to the clear bases I have to flatten them.

The plunge part is a lot bigger than I had imagined. And the case is huge.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

m1911 said:


> Some of the goodies...


I have that Ridgid silder saw, tell me if it cuts all the way through the wood? Mine needed adjustment with a file.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Inner10 said:


> Hat's off to ya.


As I remember it when Ted Nugget did that you ran him into the ground???? Double standers????:blink::blink::blink::blink:


----------



## Inner10

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> As I remember it when Ted Nugget did that you ran him into the ground???? Double standers????:blink::blink::blink::blink:


Mech Diver adopted his 17 year old student so he could live with her and bang her?


----------



## Calidecks

Inner10 said:


> Mech Diver adopted his 17 year old student so he could live with her and bang her?




Come on Teddy was only a 30 year old kid at the time.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Inner10 said:


> Mech Diver adopted his 17 year old student so he could live with her and bang her?


The legal age of consent was 14 at the time and is 16 now:blink: Her parents approved she approved and Ted approved.. It's only guy like you that don't:blink: jealous??


----------



## Calidecks

In Hawaii, the legal age of consent to have sex is 16 years old. However, there is a close in age exception that allows those who are 14 years or older to have sex with someone who is less than 5 years older. Thus, a 14 year old cannot have sex with a 19 year old unless they are married.Aug 19, 2014


----------



## Inner10

EricBrancard said:


> What does it mean for a Sonos speaker when it reaches EOL? Just that it will no longer be produced or is there a chance that it will no longer be supported by newer hardware?


Although functionality is the same, the newest products have dual band wifi, in the case of the play 5 it has built in mics for calibration and future voice control. Also the hardware limitations will eventually be expanded and leave older products in the dust.

Long story short it's newer hardware and will likely be supported longer.


----------



## Inner10

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> The legal age of consent was 14 at the time and is 16 now:blink: Her parents approved she approved and Ted approved.. It's only guy like you that don't:blink: jealous??


Well ya kinda.


----------



## Calidecks

Inner10 said:


> Well ya kinda.




So you aren't ruling it out? Maybe dabble?


----------



## Inner10

Californiadecks said:


> So you aren't ruling it out? Maybe dabble?


I could get all high and mighty but I can't say I'm not tempted to sniff the produce!


----------



## Westward

Leo G said:


> Why yes, yes it is.
> 
> That makes my 5th colt. I love these things. Nice to be able to pick up a router with the bit already in it and adjusted. Most of the work they do is just edging, so the 1HP is fine. The router is easy to handle and I haven't had any of the bit moving problems others have had. The only thing that I have to do is flatten the base. They seem to come slightly concave and it makes it tough to push after the wax on the base wears just a little. Never had that problem with the black bases. When they switched to the clear bases I have to flatten them.
> 
> The plunge part is a lot bigger than I had imagined. And the case is huge.


I just got that very same router kit. My previous one disappeared into thin air on the last job where I used it...


----------



## m1911

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I have that Ridgid silder saw, tell me if it cuts all the way through the wood? Mine needed adjustment with a file.


Haven't cut with it yet, but I can tell you it seems to have a lot of sloppiness in the rails:sad:


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Leo G said:


> Why yes, yes it is.
> 
> That makes my 5th colt. I love these things. Nice to be able to pick up a router with the bit already in it and adjusted. Most of the work they do is just edging, so the 1HP is fine. The router is easy to handle and I haven't had any of the bit moving problems others have had. The only thing that I have to do is flatten the base. They seem to come slightly concave and it makes it tough to push after the wax on the base wears just a little. Never had that problem with the black bases. When they switched to the clear bases I have to flatten them.
> 
> The plunge part is a lot bigger than I had imagined. And the case is huge.


I have two of them and don’t have the problems others report either. I like the idea of keeping them set-up for different applications, but it pisses me off that they don’t fit in the case when they’re set-up. I’ve had to modify one of the cases – should probably modify the other as well.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Inner10 said:


> Mech Diver adopted his 17 year old student so he could live with her and bang her?


Really? News to me. Jealous there old man?


----------



## Inner10

Mech Diver said:


> Really? News to me. Jealous there old man?


DWB was calling you the Nuge and I came to your defense.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

m1911 said:


> Haven't cut with it yet, but I can tell you it seems to have a lot of sloppiness in the rails:sad:


 I got mine for 199$ and will check it out more.


----------



## Leo G

DaVinciRemodel said:


> I have two of them and don’t have the problems others report either. I like the idea of keeping them set-up for different applications, but it pisses me off that they don’t fit in the case when they’re set-up. I’ve had to modify one of the cases – should probably modify the other as well.


I modify the cases to. But then I put other things in them.

Trim Welder Kit


----------



## m1911

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I got mine for 199$ and will check it out more.


I got mine as gift so can't really complain


----------



## EricBrancard

Leo G said:


> I modify the cases to. But then I put other things in them.
> 
> Trim Welder Kit


A few months ago you didn't even work with PVC, now you have your own trim welder kit. :laughing:


----------



## Leo G

EricBrancard said:


> A few months ago you didn't even work with PVC, now you have your own trim welder kit. :laughing:


I was forced to get it. Therefore I have it. Got tired of carting it around in the cardboard box so I made the kit.


----------



## Aaron Berk

Finally got this bad boy installed! 80" of support as measured from the blade in either direction.


----------



## Leo G

Leo G said:


> Christmas Haul.


Sharpened a bunch of stuff with the WorkSharp and got the Electric and Air Hose reels installed.


----------



## Builders Inc.

Leo G said:


> Sharpened a bunch of stuff with the WorkSharp and got the Electric and Air Hose reels installed.




Where'd you get the electric wheel? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

https://www.amazon.com/Reelcraft-LD...8-93&keywords=retractable+extension+cord+reel

I have a couple of them. My original one is a 12 ga 50 footer. They're outrageously priced now. The other one is a Craftsman. Looking at the Craftsman and the Reelcraft and I'd say the only difference is the label.


----------



## SectorSecurity

Man you wives really know what to get you guys for Xmas or do you leave a detailed list with the aisle location and store name?

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

SectorSecurity said:


> Man you wives really know what to get you guys for Xmas or do you leave a detailed list with the aisle location and store name?
> 
> Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


Detailed list with exact model numbers and place to purchase.

She knows me.....:laughing: Who is this guy :laughing:


----------



## Builders Inc.

I'd have to have a 100' reel. We could use three in our shop, BAD! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

That long would need to be a hand crank reel.


----------



## Leo G

Here ya go.

https://www.amazon.com/Alert-Stampi...rd_wg=XiUMe&psc=1&refRID=GJHFDD1420VY71SCTMJM


----------



## Builders Inc.

Leo G said:


> Here ya go.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Alert-Stampi...rd_wg=XiUMe&psc=1&refRID=GJHFDD1420VY71SCTMJM




Wow your like a magic online genie!! Lmao. Your wish is my command... let's see, what else do I need? Hmm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis

SectorSecurity said:


> Man you wives really know what to get you guys for Xmas or do you leave a detailed list with the aisle location and store name?
> 
> Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


I buy what I want, so if it's a gift, I probably don't want it or already have it....


----------



## Deckhead

Leo G said:


> Sharpened a bunch of stuff with the WorkSharp and got the Electric and Air Hose reels installed.


How do you like that work sharp? Can you sharpen 24" planer blades on it or only things like chisels and jack planes?

I am using some reclaimed pecky cypress  and had to have my blades sharpened and now have to do it again, I hate reclaimed ****, always some type of metal but it's really good looking pecky or else I wouldn't be using it.


----------



## Builders Inc.

We tried a garden hose reel. They are in our work van. They work great for air hoses but extension cords are no bueno. You have to reel ALL of it out to get to the plug. If it will plug into the reel and I can connect power to the side of the reel and use just enough cord to get to the work that would be what I am looking for. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Deckhead said:


> How do you like that work sharp? Can you sharpen 24" planer blades on it or only things like chisels and jack planes?
> 
> I am using some reclaimed pecky cypress  and had to have my blades sharpened and now have to do it again, I hate reclaimed ****, always some type of metal but it's really good looking pecky or else I wouldn't be using it.


I'm sure it could with the right accessory. But as it comes no. Plane blades and chisels is what it's used for mainly. You can do knives and things quicker than if you used a stone.


----------



## Leo G

Deckhead said:


> How do you like that work sharp? Can you sharpen 24" planer blades on it or only things like chisels and jack planes?
> 
> I am using some reclaimed pecky cypress  and had to have my blades sharpened and now have to do it again, I hate reclaimed ****, always some type of metal but it's really good looking pecky or else I wouldn't be using it.


Start at about 6 minutes.


----------



## heavy_d

Had a $1200 delivery of fasteners, post saddles, a makita box for my tracksaw, big 15g dewalt box for my drywall stuff, 3 dewalt tough boxes, first aid kit, etc.










Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Westward

Shame you weren't closer. I put my track saw in a Dewalt tough box on day 1 and gave the Makita box to my labourer to tidy up his truck...


----------



## heavy_d

Couple more goodies arrived. 2 of these lights rates at 2400 lumens each (yeah right). I'm going to mount them on my old halogen tripod. 

Also wanted a biscuit joiner for a very long time.




















Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan_Watson

Does this count?










Had to get it delivered directly to the site but once it comes off we are going to paint and letter it.


----------



## Deckhead

Dan yours counts if my strapping stuff counts


----------



## Dan_Watson

Deckhead said:


> Dan yours counts if my strapping stuff counts


Deal


----------



## SectorSecurity

What r u going to do with the container

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan_Watson

SectorSecurity said:


> What r u going to do with the container
> 
> Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


Primarily on-site storage/advertising for our commercial projects. The majority of our commercial work is performed while the business is still open so tools and materials need to be kept somewhere else. We have rented them but decided for the cost is was a no brainer to just buy and move as needed. 

When it is not on-site it can be used for overflow or short term storage at our shop.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Dan_Watson said:


> Primarily on-site storage/advertising for our commercial projects. The majority of our commercial work is performed while the business is still open so tools and materials need to be kept somewhere else. We have rented them but decided for the cost is was a no brainer to just buy and move as needed.
> 
> When it is not on-site it can be used for overflow or short term storage at our shop.


That's a nice tool can but how do you move it around?


----------



## SectorSecurity

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> That's a nice tool can but how do you move it around?


My guess is they are floating it on a flatbed

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan_Watson

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> That's a nice tool can but how do you move it around?


We have a few options. The company we bought it from also moves them, so we can hire them to pick it up and drop it off. There are a few other companies in the area that do this and there are also a few towing companies that move equipment and containers. 

My best guess is it is going to be a 2-3 times a year thing. Although, if we get the next two phases of the project it is currently on, it will be on-site for another year. Maybe even with a second one.


----------



## madmax718

Im guessing these are a little bit tougher than a trailer. - and no registration required! But how does content insurance work ?


----------



## madmax718

found a ridgid brushless slider for the elusive 199 price people have talked about. There were two miraculously in the end isle displays.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

madmax718 said:


> found a ridgid brushless slider for the elusive 199 price people have talked about. There were two miraculously in the end isle displays.


Try it out and let me know if it cuts all the way through the wood??


----------



## Builders Inc.

Brand spanking new 20' trailer. Gvwr is 7000#. The trailer is 1995# alone. Has trailer brakes too. For $2450 out the door. 

Per the FHP request after they grounded our other trailer. Wiring disaster. Hmm. We got 7 days to fix the truck and trailer wiring before we get fined federally. I ran and grabbed this one and we will use another truck till we can fix the issues in house. At least we will have a good back up trailer. Now time to sell out what was a back up trailer. It has old axles with no brakes. HAPPY NEW YEAR! Fml.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead

Builders Inc. said:


> Brand spanking new 20' trailer. Gvwr is 7000#. The trailer is 1995# alone. Has trailer brakes too. For $2450 out the door.
> 
> Per the FHP request after they grounded our other trailer. Wiring disaster. Hmm. We got 7 days to fix the truck and trailer wiring before we get fined federally. I ran and grabbed this one and we will use another truck till we can fix the issues in house. At least we will have a good back up trailer. Now time to sell out what was a back up trailer. It has old axles with no brakes. HAPPY NEW YEAR! Fml.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm confused. How was the FHP going to fine you federally 7 days after an incident if you aren't using the trailer?

Also what could you have done to piss off the FHP so bad because they've never messed with trailer wiring unless I didn't have break lights on my flatbed and even then only told me that the lights were out and they needed to be fixed.


----------



## Builders Inc.

Lights weren't working correctly. All they said was the work truck has a bad brake light. And the trailer lights weren't working at all. It happens when the crew drags the pig tail down the highway for five miles and it gets fixed incorrectly on the job site. Wtf. 

He said he could ground us for a windshield wiper not working. Passenger wasn't wearing a seat belt. He gave us repair notices or whatever. We have to return these in to them in 7 days or we will get fined. I think it's that or turn the tags in. He said it was confusing since the tags were state and he was dot federal. He also said once the gvwr of the truck and trailer are over 10k# it becomes a dot inspection cause its classified as commercial. Once you get to like 26,100# you have to have a cdl. And if the driver doesn't have one he can go to jail. The lower guys do the non commercial stops like a Sherrifs or police officer. We had this happen about three years ago and about nine years ago. It's a work truck that's rode hard and put up in a wear house at night. Since I took the company over with the owners son I've been tooling up and getting more than one crew working so at least partner can have a crew make his check and a second crew make mine. One crew and two owners that really don't work won't pay the bills. I'm only here cause of our "goodwill" name. It makes business. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madmax718

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Try it out and let me know if it cuts all the way through the wood??


Wait, are you saying yours doesnt? Did you check the depth adjustment? Its on the left side. You can adjust it so that it doesn't cut all the way through, like making a dado cut.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

madmax718 said:


> Wait, are you saying yours doesnt? Did you check the depth adjustment?


:thumbsup: yes that is what I'm saying, The dumb f*(ks did a bad casting in the mold and they had to file it down a bit but didn't file mine down enough. It was easy to fix. These pics are before I touched it. 
Does you store have piles of these saws? I see my store had piles of them and then they were all gone?? Back to china to be filed more I guess??? When I got mine it was one lonely one on the shelf. I think it missed to boat out and they put the low price on it.
Did you try your out yet??


----------



## SectorSecurity

O tried to tell the cop he should issue me a fix it ticket when I got popped for driving with an expired license.

He didn't go for it.

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## madmax718

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> :thumbsup: yes that is what I'm saying, The dumb f*(ks did a bad casting in the mold and they had to file it down a bit but didn't file mine down enough. It was easy to fix. These pics are before I touched it.
> Does you store have piles of these saws? I see my store had piles of them and then they were all gone?? Back to china to be filed more I guess??? When I got mine it was one lonely one on the shelf. I think it missed to boat out and they put the low price on it.
> Did you try your out yet??


No, not yet. But it comes shipped with the blade installed, and already through the plate, and zipped tied down. You talking about the grey casting? Because the black part moves too, not just the adjustment knob.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

madmax718 said:


> No, not yet. But it comes shipped with the blade installed, and already through the plate, and zipped tied down. You talking about the grey casting? Because the black part moves too, not just the adjustment knob.


Yes the gray casting. The blades goes through the bottom plate just not far enough on mine so when I pushed it back it left a very small bit of wood not cut.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

madmax718 said:


> No, not yet. But it comes shipped with the blade installed, and already through the plate, and zipped tied down. You talking about the grey casting? Because the black part moves too, not just the adjustment knob.


Did you cut the zip ties yet and try it out







The little black stop doesn't swing all the way outa da way so the 2 ridges they filed will touch the lower part of the housing see pic #1
Now if I take that black stop off it will cut all the way through see pic #2
Pics at the bottom show the wood not cut then cut..
It looks like if I grind the black tab a bit so it swings more it will work or I could just file or grind where they did at the chinese factory.:chinese::chinese:


----------



## madmax718

thats bananas! Depth stop on a miter saw was a little odd to me, I've never used on on a miter saw. Im gonna go home and look.


----------



## TheGrizz

madmax718 said:


> thats bananas! Depth stop on a miter saw was a little odd to me, I've never used on on a miter saw. Im gonna go home and look.




It's been a while, but I've had several occasions to need a depth stop on a miter saw, especially a slider. Makes repeatable shallow cuts in wider stock super easy. If the miter saw is already set up its way easier than doing it with a table saw or circ saw.


----------



## Peter_C

madmax718 said:


> thats bananas! Depth stop on a miter saw was a little odd to me, I've never used on on a miter saw. Im gonna go home and look.


I've used my depth stop on my SCMS to dado stuff a few times. If even just to cut the depth/width then chisel the middle out.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Most of all the sliding miter saws have a depth stop. It's the older miter boxxes that don't.


----------



## heavy_d

This will help until I get my new workvan.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

madmax718 said:


> thats bananas! Depth stop on a miter saw was a little odd to me, I've never used on on a miter saw. Im gonna go home and look.


:blinkid you try the saw yet???:blink:


----------



## Donohue Const

New table saw

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Donohue Const

The batteries and saw blades are what the rep gave me for free!
Two 9.0 batteries
Six small 12v batteries
A 4.0and 6.0 2v battery 
Saw blade set!!!!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RobertCDF

Donohue Const said:


> View attachment 357770
> 
> View attachment 357778
> View attachment 357786
> 
> The batteries and saw blades are what the rep gave me for free!
> Two 9.0 batteries
> Six small 12v batteries
> A 4.0and 6.0 2v battery
> Saw blade set!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Damn, Nice score! 
I got a 2.0amp 12v battery when I bought an inspection camera... that's it. I like your rep way better...


----------



## Calidecks

My next tool









_________


----------



## Inner10

Californiadecks said:


> My next tool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _________


That a Taurus Judge? 

Don't find it a little silly?


----------



## Calidecks




----------



## Calidecks

Inner10 said:


> That a Taurus Judge?
> 
> Don't find it a little silly?




It was a joke!


----------



## Mort

Let me preface this by saying I'm not a gun guy, but wouldn't a pistol that fires shotgun shells be great for self defense?

Laugh amongst yourselves.


----------



## Inner10

Mort said:


> Let me preface this by saying I'm not a gun guy, but wouldn't a pistol that fires shotgun shells be great for self defense?
> 
> Laugh amongst yourselves.


Not beyond 5 feet...


----------



## Lettusbee

That thing kicks like no other handgun I've ever shot. I don't own it, but have access to one. Tried it out to see if I'd like it. It's fun, but I decided to keep a 9mm revolver loaded with shot shell for rattle snakes instead. Much easier to carry around.


----------



## EricBrancard

Mort said:


> Let me preface this by saying I'm not a gun guy, but wouldn't a pistol that fires shotgun shells be great for self defense?
> 
> Laugh amongst yourselves.


If you are defending yourself from snakes, then it's a great choice.


----------



## Irishslave

It also takes a .45 colt in addition to the .410 shotshell


----------



## werker

Last tool purchase of 2016.....







kss300 with metabo ipulse vac


----------



## Calidecks

werker said:


> Last tool purchase of 2016.....
> View attachment 358265




So will that saw cut full 1" boards at a 45?

And what's all that white stuff in the backdrop?


----------



## werker

Yes the saw will cut 1inch board board at 45 . Snow...skiing is fun!


----------



## Inner10

werker said:


> Yes the saw will cut 1inch board board at 45 . Snow...skiing is fun!


You have all the cool stuff.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

madmax718 said:


> No, not yet.


 Did you try out the Dam slider yet:blink:


----------



## Deckhead

werker said:


> Last tool purchase of 2016.....
> View attachment 358265
> 
> kss300 with metabo ipulse vac


You're new so I want to say two separate things:

1:. You are a genius for skipping festool and going straight to the best.

2:. **** you for that

Now I REALLY want the 60. How much was the dust collector?


----------



## J L

Got my veritas twin screw end vise mounted today. :thumbsup:

Now its time to build the base for my new workbench.


----------



## Leo G

J L said:


> Got my veritas twin screw end vise mounted today. :thumbsup:
> 
> Now its time to build the base for my new workbench.


http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/what-did-you-do-today-127682/index46/#post1549961

...


----------



## J L

Leo G said:


> http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/what-did-you-do-today-127682/index46/#post1549961
> 
> ...


And? 


J L said:


> Got my veritas twin screw end vise mounted today.
> 
> Now its time to build the base for my new workbench.


----------



## Leo G

Just noticing....:smile:


----------



## J L

Two relevant posts on two separate forums. What's the problem?


----------



## Leo G

Problem? Who said that?


----------



## Philament

J L said:


> Got my veritas twin screw end vise mounted today. :thumbsup:
> 
> Now its time to build the base for my new workbench.


Love that vice. Built a work bench for my sister many years ago and we put that vice on it. A bit finiky to install but fantastic for doing furniture making.


----------



## Rustbucket

Philament said:


> Love that vice. Built a work bench for my sister many years ago and we put that vice on it. A bit finiky to install but fantastic for doing furniture making.




My favorite vice is drinking Gentleman Jack on the rocks. My favorite vise is the Benchcrafted vises.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Rustbucket said:


> My favorite vice is drinking Gentleman Jack on the rocks. My favorite vise is the Benchcrafted vises.


Oh I agree:whistling


----------



## m1911

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> :thumbsup: yes that is what I'm saying, The dumb f*(ks did a bad casting in the mold and they had to file it down a bit but didn't file mine down enough. It was easy to fix. These pics are before I touched it.
> Does you store have piles of these saws? I see my store had piles of them and then they were all gone?? Back to china to be filed more I guess??? When I got mine it was one lonely one on the shelf. I think it missed to boat out and they put the low price on it.
> Did you try your out yet??


I gave mine away to the painter. POS miter saw. Ridgid, what do you expect? Way too much slop in the slides and chitty overall build quality. Left a piece of wood uncut and the bevel sticker was not accurate nor was it cutting square.


----------



## m1911

EricBrancard said:


> If you are defending yourself from snakes, then it's a great choice.


Snakes, AKA the plumbers... :laughing:


----------



## madmax718

Mine cuts clean and fine.. a bit of tear out at the end, but Its probably the blade. It does cut all the way through and does not experience the issue you showed in your picture.


----------



## J L

Philament said:


> Love that vice. Built a work bench for my sister many years ago and we put that vice on it. A bit finiky to install but fantastic for doing furniture making.


Yeah, the install was kind of a PITA but I guess it's to be expected when you have two separate screw vises operating in tandem as a single unit. 

I also stuck a 10" highland hardware quick release vise on the face. That was just 4 bolts and mortising the rear jaw into the front edge of the work bench. Easy peasy.


----------



## Leo G

madmax718 said:


> Mine cuts clean and fine.. a bit of tear out at the end, but Its probably the blade. It does cut all the way through and does not experience the issue you showed in your picture.


Unless it's backed up or the blade is brand new and razor sharp, you will always get some tearout on the rear of the cut. Most all saws are designed to be pulled all the way forward and then pushed into the stock. If you are using the correct blade (-5º rake) it will give you a clean cut on the bottom, a mostly clean cut on the top and a little blow out in the rear if not backed up with a breakout board.


----------



## heavy_d

Few little goodies. 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## heavy_d

Got the tough box cart from a lady for $100 who said she only used it to move some soil...

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Warren

heavy_d said:


> Got the tough box cart from a lady for $100 who said she only used it to move some soil...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


Gotta wonder why a lady would spend that kinda money for essentially a dolly. Let us know how you like that cart. I recently bought two of the little ones, and while they are not heavy duty, I think they will hold up ok.


----------



## heavy_d

Warren said:


> Gotta wonder why a lady would spend that kinda money for essentially a dolly. Let us know how you like that cart. I recently bought two of the little ones, and while they are not heavy duty, I think they will hold up ok.


You mean the tstak cart? I have one. I think I used it once. 

This one seems heavy duty enough. 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Warren

This one. Technically still a tough box.


----------



## DLynch0009

Warren said:


> Gotta wonder why a lady would spend that kinda money for essentially a dolly. Let us know how you like that cart. I recently bought two of the little ones, and while they are not heavy duty, I think they will hold up ok.


I have the heavy duty cart. Hauls the boxes around great, and it isn't too wide to go through doorways. Fold the arms up and it's a useful dolly as well. Only heavy thing I've hauled as a dolly is a GE Oven w/ convection microwave on top of it, no problems. Wheels are also rubber so they don't scratch floors. If you're going to be wheeling it through and using it on finished floors I'd recommend putting some sort of padding under the metal bottom. Other than that mine's been great Folds up doesn't take up too much room in my trailer.


----------



## m1911

Leo G said:


> Unless it's backed up or the blade is brand new and razor sharp, you will always get some tearout on the rear of the cut. Most all saws are designed to be pulled all the way forward and then pushed into the stock. If you are using the correct blade (-5º rake) it will give you a clean cut on the bottom, a mostly clean cut on the top and a little blow out in the rear if not backed up with a breakout board.


I think the stock blade was a +50 deg. hook angle :laughing:


----------



## Leo G

You might find something like that on a chopsaw, but never on a slider.


----------



## DLynch0009

Warren said:


> Gotta wonder why a lady would spend that kinda money for essentially a dolly. Let us know how you like that cart. I recently bought two of the little ones, and while they are not heavy duty, I think they will hold up ok.


The tough system box I'd recommend is the one with 2 drawers. Haven't had it long enough to tell you they last forever but I put it on the middle set so you don't have to take a box off the cart to get into it. Great for fasteners and misc. things not usually carried around. Also comes with fastener containers in one of the drawers.


----------



## heavy_d

DLynch0009 said:


> The tough system box I'd recommend is the one with 2 drawers. Haven't had it long enough to tell you they last forever but I put it on the middle set so you don't have to take a box off the cart to get into it. Great for fasteners and misc. things not usually carried around. Also comes with fastener containers in one of the drawers.


If it's drawers why not put it on the bottom?

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## pizalm

DLynch0009 said:


> The tough system box I'd recommend is the one with 2 drawers. Haven't had it long enough to tell you they last forever but I put it on the middle set so you don't have to take a box off the cart to get into it. Great for fasteners and misc. things not usually carried around. Also comes with fastener containers in one of the drawers.




I hate the drawers, I can't ever get the containers to sit right and they pop up and jam, just doesn't work that well. The idea is great but not the execution. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## madmax718

Leo G said:


> Unless it's backed up or the blade is brand new and razor sharp, you will always get some tearout on the rear of the cut. Most all saws are designed to be pulled all the way forward and then pushed into the stock. If you are using the correct blade (-5º rake) it will give you a clean cut on the bottom, a mostly clean cut on the top and a little blow out in the rear if not backed up with a breakout board.


Breakout board. Always learning something from you guys!


----------



## madmax718

DLynch0009 said:


> I have the heavy duty cart. Hauls the boxes around great, and it isn't too wide to go through doorways. Fold the arms up and it's a useful dolly as well. Only heavy thing I've hauled as a dolly is a GE Oven w/ convection microwave on top of it, no problems. Wheels are also rubber so they don't scratch floors. If you're going to be wheeling it through and using it on finished floors I'd recommend putting some sort of padding under the metal bottom. Other than that mine's been great Folds up doesn't take up too much room in my trailer.


Everything is bigger down there!

I have the cart, and also the tough box with the integrated handle. 
I dont dare bring the cart in if the floor is finished. The metal is quite tough, and doesnt take all that much to cause damage. I will haul a big load though, but it is wide.


----------



## Deckhead

Leo G said:


> You might find something like that on a chopsaw, but never on a slider.


I use a -2 on my 18" RAS because the top is cleaner and less tear out on the back, custom blade though. On my dado stack for that saw I use a -12


----------



## DLynch0009

heavy_d said:


> If it's drawers why not put it on the bottom?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk




I have the large box on the bottom with battery tools in it, I'd have to remove 1 box either way and I'm just too lazy to adjust the arms.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee

Deckhead said:


> I use a -2 on my 18" RAS because the top is cleaner and less tear out on the back, custom blade though. On my dado stack for that saw I use a -12


Can anybody recommend a good dado stack for a 14" RAS?


----------



## Deckhead

Lettusbee said:


> Can anybody recommend a good dado stack for a 14" RAS?


1" arbor I'm guessing? Best bang for the buck is the Freud 12" super dado. They make a 10" with a 1" arbor too.

Forrest makes a 10" that I haven't tried but is like a hundred bucks more than any other and Amana's is good and a little less expensive than the Freud. I have the Freud 12" and like it. I almost bought an Everlast custom with 2 extra chippers so I could get a 1-1/4"

If you were going to go the Forrest route it makes sense just to have Woodworker tool or Everlast make you a custom one because you'd only be like another 100 bucks for a perfect dado stack.


----------



## Leo G

Picked up some diamond coated lap disks for my WorkSharp 3000. Haven't used them yet. I put one on the machine and it fits. 150, 320, 600, 1200 grit. Gotta 3000 grit coming from China, directly.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BB145DA/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Justin Huisenga

Lettusbee said:


> Can anybody recommend a good dado stack for a 14" RAS?


That's a tough diameter. Most are going to have a positive hook up to maybe 15* I'll echo Deckead and say go custom. Custom blades aren't that much more expensive than a stock. In addition to his recommendations Royce Ayr, WD Quinn (they'll likely outsource it) , and Northwest Saw and Tool.


----------



## Irishslave

heavy_d said:


> Few little goodies.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


I see tubing cutters do you dabble in a little plumbing too?


----------



## CharlieDelta

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I picked up this DeWalt Tough Boxx with the wheels & handle on it...49$ It seems a bit stonger than the Ridgid Boxx-cart.


I really like my ToughBoxxs... I have let them things ride in a near hurricane in the bed of my truck with zero leakage.


----------



## RobertCDF

Leo G said:


> RobertCDF said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am up to 74 tstak boxes now, I use them everywhere. 25ish in my trailer, a few in my truck, a few in my car, some random ones in the house and the rest in the garage.
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody has a serious problem
Click to expand...

But not an organization problem...


----------



## cashishift

RobertCDF said:


> I am up to 74 tstak boxes now, I use them everywhere. 25ish in my trailer, a few in my truck, a few in my car, some random ones in the house and the rest in the garage.


post some pics of them!


----------



## EricBrancard

cashishift said:


> post some pics of them!


They're all empty. He's just a tstak hoarder.


----------



## cashishift

EricBrancard said:


> They're all empty. He's just a tstak hoarder.


Can't blame the guy, I like them alot myself.


----------



## RobertCDF

cashishift said:


> RobertCDF said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am up to 74 tstak boxes now, I use them everywhere. 25ish in my trailer, a few in my truck, a few in my car, some random ones in the house and the rest in the garage.
> 
> 
> 
> post some pics of them!
Click to expand...

They all look the same... 

There's nothing fancy about them, router box has the router, bits, and wrenches. Cordless framing gun is in a box with nails, battery, and charger. Grinder box has the grinders, wheels, and wrenches. Etc.


----------



## cashishift

RobertCDF said:


> They all look the same...
> 
> There's nothing fancy about them, router box has the router, bits, and wrenches. Cordless framing gun is in a box with nails, battery, and charger. Grinder box has the grinders, wheels, and wrenches. Etc.


I mean how you have them organized  :thumbup:


----------



## RobertCDF

cashishift said:


> RobertCDF said:
> 
> 
> 
> They all look the same...
> 
> There's nothing fancy about them, router box has the router, bits, and wrenches. Cordless framing gun is in a box with nails, battery, and charger. Grinder box has the grinders, wheels, and wrenches. Etc.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean how you have them organized
Click to expand...

Not much to it. A bunch of stacks in the trailer, more in the garage. I don't build anything in to them, mostly just group tools together with their accessories. However the consistent size and stackability is more efficient than the stupid blow mold cases that come with tools even if there is dead space in the tstak boxes.


----------



## heavy_d

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## sparehair

heavy_d said:


> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


Is that your dinner trowel?

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## brhokel606

UPS arrived yesterday!


----------



## EricBrancard

heavy_d said:


> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


I got my first Nela a few months back. Where did you get that case?


----------



## heavy_d

EricBrancard said:


> I got my first Nela a few months back. Where did you get that case?


CSR, they are in Toronto. I was discussing it with my wife last night. She is taking up sewing as a hobby. I asked if she can run leather through her machine. Yes she can. Well then, maybe we will be making wallets for all my blades!

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## overanalyze

Nothing much lately. Our rubber hose was in bad shape on our reel so we replaced it with a Flexilla. Ordered a new HVLP gun.


----------



## Leo G

I find the polyurethane hoses to be to light for the spray room. I've had them lift up and fall over into a painted side. Never had that problem with the heavy red rubber hoses. First time it happened was the last.

The Kremlin hose is heavy enough to stay on the ground so no problem there. If it's just for air to blow off items then good to go. If it's for attaching to the spray gun, not for me.

Otherwise those hoses are great.


----------



## overanalyze

The Flexilla isn't as heavy as a rubber hose but not as light as the small diameter poly hoses. I usually attach a short whip for spraying.


----------



## Westward

heavy_d said:


> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


A leather jacket for a trowel? Now I've really seen it all!


----------



## VinylHanger

I've been looking for some stainless trowels. May need to order one before my next texture job. Who in the States has them?

Those look sweet.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead

overanalyze said:


> The Flexilla isn't as heavy as a rubber hose but not as light as the small diameter poly hoses. I usually attach a short whip for spraying.


I put a 15 ft bostich rubber hose on (50 ft cut and replaced with good female and male fittings) when spraying, otherwise I pretty much use cheap harbor freight pieces of chit because anything always ends up getting destroyed and I can keep the harbor freight ones out of my way for the most part and don't care when I hit them with something. I usually buy like 4 or 5 at a time, I used a reel once and just end up getting frustrated with it so I just use drops with the coiled hose.


----------



## Mordekyle

Sold some broken tools on eBay and bought some that work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Juan80

The 2 tools I take everyday no mater what
My truck and my fein supercut.
Charlie


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## J L

Leo G said:


> Just ordered a Stanley # 9 1/2 block plane. I had (have?) one years ago. I can't seem to locate it. I've been using a cheap azz g12-247
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It'll be nice to get back to a real block plane that easily adjusted. Wanted the real deal without going old school, so I ordered this one from the UK.
> 
> It'll be like an insurance policy. The missing one will surely show up now that I ordered a new one.



I'm curious how much work you'll have to do to it to true it up.





Californiadecks said:


> I've got this one. It. Also has an edge easer attachment.


That's the one I have and use daily. Love it.


----------



## bigdaddyrooster

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

J L said:


> I'm curious how much work you'll have to do to it to true it up.


Won't take long. I'll use the work sharp to flatten the bottom and bring it up to a 3600 grit finish. The blade will be razor sharp in a few minutes using the same tool.

It's a block plane, it's not needed to be a precision ground shoe.


----------



## sparehair

Leo G said:


> Won't take long. I'll use the work sharp to flatten the bottom and bring it up to a 3600 grit finish. The blade will be razor sharp in a few minutes using the same tool.
> 
> It's a block plane, it's not needed to be a precision ground shoe.


I have that stanley. It replaced my no 5 bench plane I was using to trim hardwood flooring for weave in and the like.

With a good edge on it you can definitely move material and the adjustable shoe is really nice. A great value.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Already shipped from England. It's going as USPS. Gave a number starting with an "R" instead of a "9" like around here. Gonna be 7-10 days before US USPS can verify it with their tracking number. The company in England sent me a separate email letting me know that it shipped along with the one Amazon sent me.


----------



## Windycity

bigdaddyrooster said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Nice! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## calmod

*stanley block plane g12-060*

do you have a link to get that plane from England? My old one got stolen and the new ones that I have found from Stanley are not so good


----------



## Leo G

calmod said:


> do you have a link to get that plane from England? My old one got stolen and the new ones that I have found from Stanley are not so good


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000X29E4I/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Only 3 left in stock. I got the 4th one.


----------



## calmod

*only two left now*

thanks much
the new ones here in the states are not good. I bought one and returned it once I got into the parking lot. I had the old one for twenty years


----------



## calmod

*only two left now*

just bought one!


----------



## Mort

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Do you have the M18 version? I used to want a Fein, and I'm sure they are great, but danged if I don't love being cordless.




I have the M18. I can't imagine wanting one to do anything more. Handy little bugger.


----------



## EricBrancard

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Do you have the M18 version? I used to want a Fein, and I'm sure they are great, but danged if I don't love being cordless.


I have a corded Bosch and an M18. I mainly use the M18. I think they could have put a little more effort into that tool personally, but it gets the job done. 

I bet the Fein cordless is way better but I'm not lugging around another set of batteries and a charger just for an OMT.


----------



## Calidecks

EricBrancard said:


> I have a corded Bosch and an M18. I mainly use the M18. I think they could have put a little more effort into that tool personally, but it gets the job done.
> 
> 
> 
> I bet the Fein cordless is way better but I'm not lugging around another set of batteries and a charger just for an OMT.




I still use my Fein. I can't bring myself to buy a cordless when I've got a Fein. Not to mention all I have to do is say "get me a cord over here." 

But cordless is still nice.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

EricBrancard said:


> I have a corded Bosch and an M18. I mainly use the M18. I think they could have put a little more effort into that tool personally, but it gets the job done.
> 
> I bet the Fein cordless is way better but I'm not lugging around another set of batteries and a charger just for an OMT.


I'm the same. Corded Bosch is in the shop as a backup. Sometimes we will need an extra OMT and it gets brought along.

It's nothing ground breaking, but it gets the job done and like you, I'm not adding another platform for the cordless Fein. Although I do it for the CXS...


----------



## RobertCDF

Californiadecks said:


> EricBrancard said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a corded Bosch and an M18. I mainly use the M18. I think they could have put a little more effort into that tool personally, but it gets the job done.
> 
> 
> 
> I bet the Fein cordless is way better but I'm not lugging around another set of batteries and a charger just for an OMT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still use my Fein. I can't bring myself to buy a cordless when I've got a Fein. Not to mention all I have to do is say "get me a cord over here."
> 
> But cordless is still nice.
Click to expand...

Nope. My Fein rarely comes out, I have an m18, and the dewalt 20v, no real need for a corded version. Should have cords done away with for 99% of everything we do in the next few months when the new Makita saw comes out.


----------



## overanalyze

Since I got my Dewalt 20v OMT our Bosch corded only comes out for big stuff or when cutting a lot of metal or nails. You can't beat the Bosch carbide blades and their corded model for that stuff.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

Out with the old, in with the new.


----------



## Deckhead

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Out with the old, in with the new.


I bet you're grinning ear-to-ear:thumbup:


----------



## Philament

overanalyze said:


> Since I got my Dewalt 20v OMT our Bosch corded only comes out for big stuff or when cutting a lot of metal or nails. You can't beat the Bosch carbide blades and their corded model for that stuff.


Those Bosch carbide omt blades really are incredible. I can't believe the abuse they can take compared to the fien blades I was using. I will be buying them from now on.
In the same vein, pretty excited for the new Milwaukee Axe carbide blades to come to Canada


----------



## SMdCarpenter

Warner, can you elaborate on the universal head and the difference between it and a standard five head? 

How rough of a blank do you send through the machine, do you joint and plane first or is the rough lumber you get close enough to finish size you can just send it through once gang ripped into blanks?


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

SMdCarpenter said:


> Warner, can you elaborate on the universal head and the difference between it and a standard five head?
> 
> How rough of a blank do you send through the machine, do you joint and plane first or is the rough lumber you get close enough to finish size you can just send it through once gang ripped into blanks?


The universal head is the last head, it has a 360 degree range of motion.

5 head is bottom head, fence side head, outside head, top head then bottom head. 

This has two inside heads, first one is for straightening. 

I like to start with good blanks, but this moulder is set up to straighten lumber along with profiling it. 

The universal head lets me do stuff you just can't do on a 5 or 6 head machine.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Unger.const

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Nothing is finished yet, the guy doing my stuff has disappeared and I just can't seem to find the time to get everything done anymore, between kids, trying to find a new house, planning a wedding and dealing with a horrible ex in a custody suit.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


You just made me feel lazy with how much I have on my plate.


----------



## tjbnwi

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Nothing is finished yet, the guy doing my stuff has disappeared and I just can't seem to find the time to get everything done anymore, between kids, trying to find a new house, planning a wedding and dealing with a horrible ex in a custody suit.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


Congrats on the pending nuptials. 

Tom


----------



## Dan_Watson

Whoops....Definitely did not expect it to implode. It did make one hell of a bang though.


----------



## steveo1018

saw this last week on sale for $70 and I found it today in the clearance section for $50. I only use my corded one about once or twice a week but I could not pass this up for the price

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Railman

Dan_Watson said:


> Whoops....Definitely did not expect it to implode. It did make one hell of a bang though.


That's why they make them round instead of square!


----------



## Railman

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Loaded up and chained down.
> View attachment 363121
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


Looks like a nice one! 
Is it a 40mm, or 1 13/16?

Is that your truck & trailer?


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Railman said:


> Looks like a nice one!
> Is it a 40mm, or 1 13/16?
> 
> Is that your truck & trailer?


I actually have not checked the spindle size yet. I did get it sat on the slab outside my overhead door today. Best 50 bucks I have spent. 

I can drag it inside from there. 

That's my uncles truck and trailer. I needed a deck over to deal with this moulder. 

The moulder is a little crusty, but should clean up easily. Was taken out of service 6 months ago and stored in a barn. 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Philament

Railman said:


> That's why they make them round instead of square!


Not sure if you're joking, but Oneida does make a square (rectangle?) one just for this purpose:










http://www.oneida-air.com/inventoryD.asp?item_no=AXD000009


----------



## Calidecks

2 bucks a foot. In the plumbing aisle! Same thing as festool and my company colors.









_________


----------



## Dan_Watson

Philament said:


> Not sure if you're joking, but Oneida does make a square (rectangle?) one just for this purpose:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.oneida-air.com/inventoryD.asp?item_no=AXD000009


I wish they would make a bosch version.


----------



## Juan80

Californiadecks said:


> 2 bucks a foot. In the plumbing aisle! Same thing as festool and my company colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _________




I need some ,what store? 
H D , Lowes ?
Charlie


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## EricBrancard

Californiadecks said:


> 2 bucks a foot. In the plumbing aisle! Same thing as festool and my company colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _________


Is it anti-static, though?


----------



## Calidecks

EricBrancard said:


> Is it anti-static, though?


Yep. Pretty sure it is. It’s two different materials. I can't see a difference at all. 

_________


----------



## Calidecks

Juan80 said:


> I need some ,what store?
> H D , Lowes ?
> Charlie
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I got mine at Ganahl. For 2 bucks a foot. Home Depot sells it for 4 bucks a foot. It's 1-1/4". The Fein fittings, fit it nicely. 

_________


----------



## rrk

Railman said:


> That's why they make them round instead of square!


And it is supposed to be impact resistant, unlike a pet food container


----------



## EricBrancard

Californiadecks said:


> I got mine at Ganahl. For 2 bucks a foot. Home Depot sells it for 4 bucks a foot. It's 1-1/4". The Fein fittings, fit it nicely.
> 
> _________


I've seen the coils at HD. It's for a pool vacuum. If the Festool ends fit, I may buy some.


----------



## rrk

Californiadecks said:


> Yep. Pretty sure it is. It’s two different materials. I can't see a difference at all.
> 
> _________


That is pool vacuum hose, very flexible

I type slow


----------



## Peter_C

Californiadecks said:


> I got mine at Ganahl. For 2 bucks a foot. Home Depot sells it for 4 bucks a foot. It's 1-1/4". The Fein fittings, fit it nicely.
> 
> _________


I bought some at the local Home Depot, although it was many years ago and I can not remember what I paid. Has been on my 5,000psi compressor to attach the mixing stick to the compressor intake for blending nitrox. It works *shrugs*


----------



## Golden view

Does this count? I bought it at Home depot!


----------



## Mort

$199 here. Then the Fuel saw is $229 by itself. I was really close to pulling the trigger but I've gotta be good for a little while.


----------



## RobertCDF

Mort said:


> $199 here. Then the Fuel saw is $229 by itself. I was really close to pulling the trigger but I've gotta be good for a little while.


The 9.0 just dropped to 169. They did the starter packs with either the fuel sawzall or the 7.25" fuel circular saw paired with the 9.0 battery back in November.


----------



## rblakes1

Golden view said:


> Does this count? I bought it at Home depot!


That's one hell of a deal for the full stainless one. You won't be disappointed

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Got a hold of the former owners of my moulder. Turns out there was a few buckets of extra parts that got left behind.




















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Railman

...And 40 it is!


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Railman said:


> ...And 40 it is!


Yup. Time to order a couple insert heads, one for the jointing head and first inside head at least. 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Railman

Warner,
Looks like exciting time for you. I'm happy for you!:thumbsup:

If you need a balancing arbor, I just received some super nice 4540 rc 42+- precision ground 40mm x 9 .81" long steel for $12 ea. from ebay. I'm going to bore one at the ends to press in ( + locktite) 1" pins, & then grind to concenticity for a balancing arbor. I'll grind on the Monarch Lathe.
The other will go on a head setup stand. 

Try these guys for a good knowledge base, templates grinding wheels coolant etc. Tons of good general info there. I'm about to place an order with them: 
https://www.mr-moulding-knives.com/ 

After changing over from 480v to 240v, our 25" Cantek is all tuned in, with 320 new inserts. Our Weinig 931 grinder has been gone through, tightened up, & ready to rock and roll. I even made up some T sleeves ( 1 13/16 arbor to 2 5/8 lathe heads) to grind lathe knives in the head. I made a 40mm grinding arbor ( $1200 Weinig item) a couple years ago from scratch, that tuned out near perfect for the moulder heads. We also added a 12 ft cyclone to our baghouse since you were by. We now get about 1/2 5 gal bucket of fine dust from our baghouse airlock to the 4 cu yd dumpster of shavings....about 99.9% efficient. We don't even run the reverse puls air anymore except to clean after we're done filling dumpster.

We're getting real close!


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

I know where some production contract work is out there. Lots of s4s and flooring. I have a good buddy down in Osgood that is the best moulder man I know. He is going to be helping out with getting this going. 

Also trying to score a 25hp cyclone with airlock.

I could have made money scrapping this moulder for what I paid for it. 

Screaming deal on a powerful highly capable machine. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Dewalt radio sucks! This is my second one. First one lost one side of the speakers. This on the tabs broke off the door.









_________


----------



## Deckhead

Railman said:


> Warner,
> Looks like exciting time for you. I'm happy for you!:thumbsup:
> 
> If you need a balancing arbor, I just received some super nice 4540 rc 42+- precision ground 40mm x 9 .81" long steel for $12 ea. from ebay. I'm going to bore one at the ends to press in ( + locktite) 1" pins, & then grind to concenticity for a balancing arbor. I'll grind on the Monarch Lathe.
> The other will go on a head setup stand.
> 
> Try these guys for a good knowledge base, templates grinding wheels coolant etc. Tons of good general info there. I'm about to place an order with them:
> https://www.mr-moulding-knives.com/
> 
> After changing over from 480v to 240v, our 25" Cantek is all tuned in, with 320 new inserts. Our Weinig 931 grinder has been gone through, tightened up, & ready to rock and roll. I even made up some T sleeves ( 1 13/16 arbor to 2 5/8 lathe heads) to grind lathe knives in the head. I made a 40mm grinding arbor ( $1200 Weinig item) a couple years ago from scratch, that tuned out near perfect for the moulder heads. We also added a 12 ft cyclone to our baghouse since you were by. We now get about 1/2 5 gal bucket of fine dust from our baghouse airlock to the 4 cu yd dumpster of shavings....about 99.9% efficient. We don't even run the reverse puls air anymore except to clean after we're done filling dumpster.
> 
> We're getting real close!


My buddy has that cantek it's a badass machine. I looked at it the first time and asked "How the **** do you turn it on. Help a guy out, I'm used to 2 buttons and an Allen wrench" So many buttons I was confused.:laughing:


What are you using for template maker? The template guy I know hates using the CNC machines, would rather do it by hand and I'll be damned if it isn't every bit as accurate.


----------



## Railman

Deckhead said:


> My buddy has that cantek it's a badass machine. I looked at it the first time and asked "How the **** do you turn it on. Help a guy out, I'm used to 2 buttons and an Allen wrench" So many buttons I was confused.:laughing:
> 
> 
> What are you using for template maker? The template guy I know hates using the CNC machines, would rather do it by hand and I'll be damned if it isn't every bit as accurate.


 I would like to do steel templates myself, but my boys are engineering cad whizz's, & won't let me do it! :no: 
My youngest has most of the cad files ready to waterjet. It's eventually all going to be theirs, so cad files it is.

I did my hand ground lathe head patterns by doing a turned pattern part, & then used my router copier jig to make a phenolic pattern for the lathe head setup stand. It was simple and very accurate. Unfortunately the grinding templates are the cope cut to the actual part, & I can't use my copier for that.

As far as the Cantek, yes it is a kick ass machine!
It's about to be ...through the Cantek, through the 60hp dip chain gang rip,& into the Wadkin moulder. It's finally about to happen!:thumbsup:


----------



## overanalyze

Free counts right? Don't remember entering a contest but won this! Good for shop use.


----------



## Deckhead

Railman said:


> I would like to do steel templates myself, but my boys are engineering cad whizz's, & won't let me do it! :no:
> My youngest has most of the cad files ready to waterjet. It's eventually all going to be theirs, so cad files it is.
> 
> I did my hand ground lathe head patterns by doing a turned pattern part, & then used my router copier jig to make a phenolic pattern for the lathe head setup stand. It was simple and very accurate. Unfortunately the grinding templates are the cope cut to the actual part, & I can't use my copier for that.
> 
> As far as the Cantek, yes it is a kick ass machine!
> It's about to be ...through the Cantek, through the 60hp dip chain gang rip,& into the Wadkin moulder. It's finally about to happen!:thumbsup:


Just so I have this right. You're using a metal lathe to make steel templates? That's freaking awesome!

Darcy got a kick ass deal on that moulder. I really like those old 7 head wadkins. A guy down south had one and always ran his Weinig instead. One day his kid decided to give the Wadkin new life. He was able to do more with the Wadkin than his Dad could with the Weinig. So, they switched over to using a 50 some year old machine vs a 5 year old machine for 80% of their work. Small profiles I think its going to be hard to beat Weinig but when you have to use any decent sized steel I'd take the beef of the Wadkin.

A guy an hour north runs the big Pinheiro (1500 I think?) and made me realize its not so much the machine as much as it is precision ground knives, balance, and set up... He learned me if you don't have those, there isn't a moulder on the planet that will make you decent and if you have all those, than you will get to run to the limitation of the machine; which usually isn't a lot of difference in precision tolerance as much as it is a difference in balls and openings.

What kind of gang rip? Mereen Johnson is the only one that's really around here.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Joe is talking about the tooling for his back knife lathes, totally different animal then an metal lathe. 

I found out today that they ran about 300 feet of one profile per year, for the last 6 years with my moulder. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Joe is talking about the tooling for his back knife lathes, totally different animal then an metal lathe.
> 
> I found out today that they ran about 300 feet of one profile per year, for the last 6 years with my moulder.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


Amazingly high production....

Darcy--any chance you have a couple 8' 4x8 cedar beams/posts? 

Tom


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

tjbnwi said:


> Amazingly high production....
> 
> Tom


This place was real interesting.

Just south of Shipshewana.

Made decent stuff, but every building was like a poorly lit cave. 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

I don't, but a sawmill close may have something. That's a good sized hunk of cedar for around here. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Joe is talking about the tooling for his back knife lathes, totally different animal then an metal lathe.
> 
> I found out today that they ran about 300 feet of one profile per year, for the last 6 years with my moulder.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


I know nothing about lathes other than the fact they are cool and I suck with them.

What size are the spindles on your Wadkin? When my buddies sat for a long time it got all gummed up, I'm guessing from the dust.


----------



## Deckhead

tjbnwi said:


> Amazingly high production....
> 
> Darcy--any chance you have a couple 8' 4x8 cedar beams/posts?
> 
> Tom


You want some rs cypress that size? I might have an 8x8 that could get cut in half:whistling


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Deckhead said:


> I know nothing about lathes other than the fact they are cool and I suck with them.
> 
> What size are the spindles on your Wadkin? When my buddies sat for a long time it got all gummed up, I'm guessing from the dust.


40mm

Look up back knife lathes on the youtubes

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Made decent stuff, but every building was like a poorly lit cave.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


Sounds like your kind of place


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Deckhead said:


> Sounds like your kind of place


I tripped like 5 times walking through there. Once was almost into the 404 Mattison that was just sitting there running. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## overanalyze

tjbnwi said:


> Amazingly high production....
> 
> Darcy--any chance you have a couple 8' 4x8 cedar beams/posts?
> 
> Tom


I have a couple solid chunks of cedar I saved from a job a few years back. 4x7 maybe 8". How many you looking for? 

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi

overanalyze said:


> I have a couple solid chunks of cedar I saved from a job a few years back. 4x7 maybe 8". How many you looking for?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


2-8's or 4-4's. 

Have to make 4 brackets, the curve in the diagonal requires the depth. 

Thank you for looking.

Tom


----------



## Deckhead

You guys are jerks, I just got into a machinery time warp on back knife lathes. Those things are cool.


----------



## Calidecks

_________


----------



## Railman

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Joe is talking about the tooling for his back knife lathes, totally different animal then an metal lathe.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


Warner,
I know you know what they are, but...

I've been trying for a long time to figure out why so many people call them a back knife lathes:whistling Mattisons are rotary lathes. A Goodspeed is a backnife lathe. They use a steel template for the single cut knife copier to follow. 
A Mattison rotary lathe cuts by feeding a slow ( 30rpm max) rotating part into a huge 12" dia profiled head. There are 30+ individual knives skewed at all sorts of angles on a typical 20" baluster cut. It takes about 8 seconds to do the cut, & about 15 seconds total cycle time.

It's a rotary lathe!
Google it!


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Railman said:


> Warner,
> I know you know what they are, but...
> 
> I've been trying for a long time to figure out why so many people call them a back knife lathes:whistling Mattisons are rotary lathes. A Goodspeed is a backnife lathe. They use a steel template for the single cut knife copier to follow.
> A Mattison rotary lathe cuts by feeding a slow ( 30rpm max) rotating part into a huge 12" dia profiled head. There are 30+ individual knives skewed at all sorts of angles on a typical 20" baluster cut. It takes about 8 seconds to do the cut, & about 15 seconds total cycle time.
> 
> It's a rotary lathe!
> Google it!


Yeah, I know, but I have rarely seen them referred to rotary lathes, at least in most places a person would look for info at. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Railman

The authority on rotary lathes...Ken Anselm
http://westerncutterheadsllc.com/


----------



## SectorSecurity

Great choice on the radio! I love that you can keep your phone up and out of the way safe and charged.

I love mine

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Railman said:


> The authority on rotary lathes...Ken Anselm
> http://westerncutterheadsllc.com/


The newer tooling looks tame. Lol. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## RobertCDF

Californiadecks said:


> _________


How does it sound in comparison to the dewalt tough?


----------



## rblakes1

Californiadecks said:


> _________


Nice to see they put some space between the usb and audio jack. The one I have they are right on top of each other so you can only use one port at a time

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Got my Block Plane today. A little disappointed. The adjustable shoe is proud of the sole of the plane. I'm going to have to work it to make it flush. Guess it was a Monday morning or Friday afternoon inspection.

Came with a nice pouch to hang on your belt.


----------



## Calidecks

RobertCDF said:


> How does it sound in comparison to the dewalt tough?




It's good enough. The tough box is better, but we don't jam it anyway. I like the size. It fits in my tool box nicely.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Clean, clean, clean








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Well, I am missing a few important parts. Now the hunt begins. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Well, I am missing a few important parts. Now the hunt begins.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


Couple questions. Do you have the top enclosure's for your right side spindles? Second is do those older machines have a bed lube dispenser?

Kinda cool how it surfaced and faces lumber instead of surface 2 sides... I like that concept much better. Looks really good.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Deckhead said:


> Couple questions. Do you have the top enclosure's for your right side spindles? Second is do those older machines have a bed lube dispenser?
> 
> Kinda cool how it surfaced and faces lumber instead of surface 2 sides... I like that concept much better. Looks really good.


The only thing I am missing is the chip breaker for the outside head. 
I pulled all the loose parts off (hoods, covers, etc) before I hauled it. 

Yes, it has a bed lube pump. Under the infeed end of machine. I will probably move it to the front so it's easier to get to. 

It will hog 10mm off with the bottom and first side head. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

The.Handyman said:


> Fein does not make it for Festool. They shared or sold R&D/design to Festool so they could manufacture their own. Fein has now moved on from that design to an improved articulating and vibration dampening head as well as the greatly improved starlock mounting.




Either way it's not Festool technology or creation.


----------



## Unger.const

Had only one at woodcrafter. Is this the real Mccoy or a knock off? Box said made in Taiwan. Thought they were American made


----------



## The.Handyman

Unger.const said:


> Had only one at woodcrafter. Is this the real Mccoy or a knock off? Box said made in Taiwan. Thought they were American made


Knock off. The real ones are the Chesnut Clam Clamp. I own 4 of those. Haven't seen these knock offs yet. Will probably work fine.


----------



## tjbnwi

Unger.const said:


> Had only one at woodcrafter. Is this the real Mccoy or a knock off? Box said made in Taiwan. Thought they were American made


Knock off. 

Jim still makes them here.

Tom


----------



## Unger.const

tjbnwi said:


> Knock off.
> 
> Jim still makes them here.
> 
> Tom


Was going to order more but my spider sense was that it wasn't the good one. Do you know his website address?


----------



## Philament

Unger.const said:


> Was going to order more but my spider sense was that it wasn't the good one. Do you know his website address?


http://www.miterclamp.com/ 
Jim's great to deal with and talk to.

I had to look up those clamps you bought to see what the story is. Found a thread in JLC going back to 2008 about this knock-off clamp. Didn't see any resolution though.

http://forums.jlconline.com/forums/...orums/tools-equipment/39623-jims-miter-clamps


----------



## SMdCarpenter

I orderd the Kreg Rip Cut guide, I have an extra circular saw I can devote to it and a bunch of sheet goods to cutup. I have several accurate shooting boards I made but on this coming build I have a whole bunch of repeat size cuts to make so this thing might come in handy.

I have a big sled for my tablesaw but am in the temp. shop until the barn reframe is done so no room for table saw cuts on all these 4x8's..at least not comfortably. I wish they made melamine in 5x5 form factor, have plenty of room for ripping those.


----------



## brhokel606

SMdCarpenter said:


> I orderd the Kreg Rip Cut guide, I have an extra circular saw I can devote to it and a bunch of sheet goods to cutup. I have several accurate shooting boards I made but on this coming build I have a whole bunch of repeat size cuts to make so this thing might come in handy.
> 
> I have a big sled for my tablesaw but am in the temp. shop until the barn reframe is done so no room for table saw cuts on all these 4x8's..at least not comfortably. I wish they made melamine in 5x5 form factor, have plenty of room for ripping those.


Huge piece of crap! Had 1, used a few times and hated it. So bad I literally threw it away.


----------



## smpcarpentry

brhokel606 said:


> Huge piece of crap! Had 1, used a few times and hated it. So bad I literally threw it away.


Lol :no: have to use the ts55 with parallel guides much more better :thumbsup:


----------



## SMdCarpenter

Ts 55 parallel guides are very limited on width of cut. I am ripping pieces up to 18" wide for yacht cabinets.

They make parallel guides with more capacity that mount to the tracks...i could run a groove down one of my shooting boards and make the same thing for it with some scrap steel flat stock and other misc. items in the shop...but I'll give the Kreg jig a spin for $26 and if it's junk makeup the guides for my shooting board.


----------



## BBuild

I like buying tools even when they're not for me. This Pro5 sander will get shipped out to another member but I can still enjoy that new tool smell while I have it.


----------



## Justin Huisenga

Unger.const said:


> Was going to order more but my spider sense was that it wasn't the good one. Do you know his website address?


The knock offs rust. 

Jim's design is a bit of a knock off of the Hartfords which are a knock off of another company which for the life of me I can't remember but he improved quite a bit on the design and materials.


----------



## EricBrancard

Justin Huisenga said:


> The knock offs rust.
> 
> Jim's design is a bit of a knock off of the Hartfords which are a knock off of another company which for the life of me I can't remember but he improved quite a bit on the design and materials.


There was something before the Hartford #62? Must be pretty old. I see Hartford Clamp marks on homes from the 50s.

There is a Hartford Clamp catalog online from the 20s that has them listed.


----------



## Leo G

It's funny how they never filled in those holes before painting and people thought it was OK.


----------



## Justin Huisenga

EricBrancard said:


> There was something before the Hartford #62? Must be pretty old. I see Hartford Clamp marks on homes from the 50s.
> 
> There is a Hartford Clamp catalog online from the 20s that has them listed.


J.L. Taylor. Patented in 1909. Pretty much identical to a Hartford 62.

http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/antique-the-taylor-nj-1909-corner-mitre-clamp

http://www.ebay.com/itm/set-of-4-Vi...883626?hash=item2a7a43b36a:g:64gAAOSwB09YHy~8


----------



## Morning Wood

For the wife


----------



## BBuild

Morning Wood said:


> For the wife


She isn't a Makita fan?


----------



## Donohue Const




----------



## Warren




----------



## Morning Wood

She won't even pick these up. Got em for $109 delivered.


----------



## Deckhead

DaVinciRemodel said:


> I just got this today. I think this is about half price... maybe less.


Great clamps, that's a real good price.


----------



## Deckhead

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Does this count?
> 
> View attachment 366553
> View attachment 366561
> View attachment 366569
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


If nothing else that just good end run stock to push through the moulder.

Poplar base? Looks like you have some good straight lines boards (Ash?) up there at the top. Those will be perfect for dialing in the heads on a profile.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Deckhead said:


> If nothing else that just good end run stock to push through the moulder.
> 
> Poplar base? Looks like you have some good straight lines boards (Ash?) up there at the top. Those will be perfect for dialing in the heads on a profile.


Top of the stack is thick poplar and soft maple. The bulk is poplar pool table rail stock. 7" wide 1 1/2" thick. Make nice moulder blanks. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Epoxygenie

*Epoxy Garage Experts*

This thread is amazing. Men after my own heart. That's all I have to say.


----------



## Juan80

Deckhead said:


> What is better about them than the after market glue bottle's with the pointed tip and the red cap? They look interesting but glue on the end has never seemed a problem with the aftermarket bottle.




They have a "back suck "for lack of a better word, so when you quit squeezing, it won't keep pouring out. Plus the bigger ones have a large base to keep it from topping over.
I have a sys 3 with all my finish guns , Collins spring clamps ,and a small one in it.
Charlie


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deckhead

Juan80 said:


> They have a "back suck "for lack of a better word, so when you quit squeezing, it won't keep pouring out. Plus the bigger ones have a large base to keep it from topping over.
> I have a sys 3 with all my finish guns , Collins spring clamps ,and a small one in it.
> Charlie
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I'll give one a shot, I use the **** out of titebond and am happy with the bottles the machinery guy sells but one can always look for something one step up.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Morning Wood said:


> Now you're hoarding wood too?


It is a millshop....I have a lot of lumber, I could always use more. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger

You could make a ton of 3/4 round. Or maybe a whole crapton of toothpicks.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rustbucket

EricBrancard said:


> Interesting. Did the Hartford Clamp Co buy the patent?




I don't know who originally patented it, but it has certainly run out a long time ago. You have to be very careful how you write a patent, because if it is too specific, it can easily be undermined. You want to patent the concept, not the design.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Deckhead said:


> I'll give one a shot, I use the **** out of titebond and am happy with the bottles the machinery guy sells but one can always look for something one step up.


Spend $8 you cheap bastid! We've got two of the large ones in the shop and I have a small one that fits nicely in my pocket for on-site work. :clap:


----------



## Juan80

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Spend $8 you cheap bastid! We've got two of the large ones in the shop and I have a small one that fits nicely in my pocket for on-site work. :clap:




Yep, and l put titebond in it


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## EricBrancard

Rustbucket said:


> I don't know who originally patented it, but it has certainly run out a long time ago. You have to be very careful how you write a patent, because if it is too specific, it can easily be undermined. You want to patent the concept, not the design.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


All of this happened in the early 1900s. It looks like the identical castings within 3-5 years of each other.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

EricBrancard said:


> All of this happened in the early 1900s. It looks like the identical castings within 3-5 years of each other.


Eric, you have wayyyyyy toooooo muchhhhh time on your hands :laughing:


----------



## Deckhead

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Eric, you have wayyyyyy toooooo muchhhhh time on your hands :laughing:


Dude's a freakin hound dog on a scent trail when something gets his attention. Go ahead, tell him the Russians have great air strength... I just hope you're ready to go to school. Talk to him, Justin, and Darcy and you'll pretty much be an encyclopedia:laughing:


----------



## J L

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Eric, you have wayyyyyy toooooo muchhhhh time on your hands :laughing:


And you have a bottle of titebond in your pocket :blink::laughing:


----------



## Leo G

J L said:


> And you have a bottle of titebond in your pocket :blink::laughing:


Or are you just happy to see him?:whistling


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Ok, does this make up for the lumber?




















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## SectorSecurity

I haven't bought anything lately. I did see Milwaukee released new rolling tool box bags may pick one up even though I have no use for it

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stano

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Ok, does this make up for the lumber?
> View attachment 367001
> View attachment 367009
> View attachment 367017
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk




Pound for pound, you are the undisputed heavy weight champion of this thread.....how much more before the building is full?.......ha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Ok, does this make up for the lumber?
> View attachment 367001
> View attachment 367009
> View attachment 367017
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


Big fan of that jointer, I'm jealous.


----------



## EricBrancard

Deckhead said:


> Dude's a freakin hound dog on a scent trail when something gets his attention. Go ahead, tell him the Russians have great air strength... I just hope you're ready to go to school. Talk to him, Justin, and Darcy and you'll pretty much be an encyclopedia:laughing:


Justin was the one who posted the clamp that predated the Hartford Clamp.


----------



## Deckhead

Stano said:


> Pound for pound, you are the undisputed heavy weight champion of this thread.....how much more before the building is full?.......ha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He has plenty of room left. It's a rotating stock. His talent lies in old machinery. It's more than just a talent too, when I went to his shop and saw that he is literally driving machinery that require leather belts I was floored. 

Seriously, Darcy knows a lot about machinery (like everyone who has to run a mill shop) but he is bar-none the most knowledgeable person I have met with anything over 50 years old. He can cite things that are 80+ years old and the little problems or the little perks each machine has.... It's insane.

That sounded like a complete ass kissing session but it's pretty rare I'm that impressed with a particular skill set.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Deckhead said:


> Big fan of that jointer, I'm jealous.


I can get you a shipping quote...

The 30" 12DD true pattern makers jointer was still sitting there, guy didn't like our deal. Good luck getting to Canada and with the new bearings. 
It makes my 30" jointer seem like a toy. Lol. 

I want one...lol. 
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## AccurateCut

*Bye Bye Makita*

Picked this up for $2300 big thank you to Dewalt in Denver great people.


----------



## AccurateCut

The makita had to go been running the flex volt circ saw and miter saw and really happy so the previous post is my trade in over to Dewalt dont get me wrong the makita made money but other tool companies seem to be innovating way faster.......


----------



## Tom M

AccurateCut said:


> Picked this up for $2300 big thank you to Dewalt in Denver great people.
> 
> 
> View attachment 367098


Nice pick up! Like Christmas


----------



## smpcarpentry

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Does this count?
> View attachment 366553
> View attachment 366561
> View attachment 366569
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


Well you must be happy to see us with wood you got :whistling


----------



## Irishslave

Visa, Mastercard, Discover, and American Express all trolling this thread


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

How to lift 7200 pounds with a 6k pound lift.








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## SMdCarpenter

Warner, 

What kind of machine are you moving there? Some type of planer?


----------



## Deckhead

WarnerConstInc. said:


> How to lift 7200 pounds with a 6k pound lift.
> View attachment 367185
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


WTF are you doing with short sleeves on, it looks freaking cold. You were wearing long sleeves in Sept you crazy bastard.


----------



## tjbnwi

Deckhead said:


> WTF are you doing with short sleeves on, it looks freaking cold. You were wearing long sleeves in Sept you crazy bastard.


It's 60º here in February, shorts and short sleeve weather.

60º in September feels cold.

Tom


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

It was hot out. I think it hit 70. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

SMdCarpenter said:


> Warner,
> 
> What kind of machine are you moving there? Some type of planer?


Yeah, it's a 30" Oliver 261, probably from 1940's. Big old hunk of iron. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead

tjbnwi said:


> It's 60º here in February, shorts and short sleeve weather.
> 
> 60º in September feels cold.
> 
> Tom


We got a big cold wave coming this weekend, the high is going to be under 75

I might have to wear a sweater most of the day, that's crazy, it's almost March.


----------



## Tom M

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Yeah, it's a 30" Oliver 261, probably from 1940's. Big old hunk of iron.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


So I guess you didnt hit the PowerBall? I hear it came from Indiana


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Tom M said:


> So I guess you didnt hit the PowerBall? I hear it came from Indiana


I don't play the lottery. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Yeah, it's a 30" Oliver 261, probably from 1940's. Big old hunk of [STRIKE]iron[/STRIKE] arn.


fify


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Jointer rewired to low voltage and making chips. 

I had to pipe a new 480v circuit to wire up the big planer, but it is running as well. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

My local lumber yards Festool display









_________


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Tom M said:


> What size are those Makita's?
> I have a 8 1/2 it's real handy for simple punch out stuff.
> But for the deeper cuts I have a Dewalt 12" that's getting old though and will need updating before long.


It's a 7½" trim saw.


----------



## GregB

hdavis said:


> That's the one.


That's the best of the bunch we have found for some really nasty jobs in manufacturing. We buy 5-6 a year and have found they either die within a day or two or last 6-8 months. We can get them to warranty one that fails immediately. Their lifetime warranty is useless in commercial use.

When you try to fix them you start to understand why the are really cheap to make & sell but sometimes fail very quickly.


----------



## TEnglish14

tjbnwi said:


> What are you using for dust extraction?
> 
> http://www.contractortalk.com/f49/dustless-sanders-329162/#post5763097
> 
> Tom



Right now I use the porter cable sander and vacuum. It's not bad but I feel like it could be better. Gonna look into the Oneida Air Systems Products since they are local to me and seem to have some good equipment.

Side note: anyone ever use the Cope-Pro?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DLynch0009

TEnglish14 said:


> Right now I use the porter cable sander and vacuum. It's not bad but I feel like it could be better. Gonna look into the Oneida Air Systems Products since they are local to me and seem to have some good equipment.
> 
> Side note: anyone ever use the Cope-Pro?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I always wrote off festool stuff as just overpriced, but I broke down and bought a CT midi extractor to run with a few different non green tool brand tools I have. Ended up picking up a festool orbital too. Used them together today for the first time sanding out a kitchen renovation. The difference dust wise is ridiculous. I could've sanded a 2x2 area with my old orbital and it would've created more dust than the entire kitchen did with the festool combo.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## DLynch0009

DLynch0009 said:


> I always wrote off festool stuff as just overpriced, but I broke down and bought a CT midi extractor to run with a few different non green tool brand tools I have. Ended up picking up a festool orbital too. Used them together today for the first time sanding out a kitchen renovation. The difference dust wise is ridiculous. I could've sanded a 2x2 area with my old orbital and it would've created more dust than the entire kitchen did with the festool combo.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Also got a carvex jig saw so be careful when you start buying that green stuff. It seems to snowball. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## The.Handyman

My tape measure from the UK came today.


----------



## tjbnwi

DLynch0009 said:


> Also got a carvex jig saw so be careful when you start buying that green stuff. It seems to snowball.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Use the Carvex for a few days, run it hard, make sure you like it.

It's the one Festool I would not recommend, it you're in the U.S. you have 30 days to return it. 

Tom


----------



## DLynch0009

tjbnwi said:


> Use the Carvex for a few days, run it hard, make sure you like it.
> 
> It's the one Festool I would not recommend, it you're in the U.S. you have 30 days to return it.
> 
> Tom


It did the job I needed it for when I got it. The DeWalt I used to use simply wouldnt put a plumb cut in cabinet hardwood. What jigsaw do you run? 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi

DLynch0009 said:


> It did the job I needed it for when I got it. The DeWalt I used to use simply wouldnt put a plumb cut in cabinet hardwood. What jigsaw do you run?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


A Carvex, after going through a few returns. 

Tom


----------



## DLynch0009

tjbnwi said:


> A Carvex, after going through a few returns.
> 
> Tom


Admittedly I only have 2 other dewalts and worse to compare it to so it cut like butter compared to what I'm used to. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi

DLynch0009 said:


> Admittedly I only have 2 other dewalts and worse to compare it to so it cut like butter compared to what I'm used to.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


If you got a good one the first time thats great (they may have done some tweaking since I got mine). The good ones cut very well, I use mine upside down most often.

Tom


----------



## Calidecks

Just Purchased a two man Auger with a 12" bit for 526.00 from the depot tool rental.









_________


----------



## Designed2Fail

tjbnwi said:


> Use the Carvex for a few days, run it hard, make sure you like it.
> 
> It's the one Festool I would not recommend, it you're in the U.S. you have 30 days to return it.
> 
> Tom


Why would you not recommend it? Right now I use a HILTI and Bosch jigsaw.


----------



## tjbnwi

Designed2Fail said:


> Why would you not recommend it? Right now I use a HILTI and Bosch jigsaw.


The first two did not cut square, lot of noise and vibration from the gear box. They just weren't right. From what I've read these were pretty common problems.

The one I have now is smooth and cuts very well. 

Tom


----------



## Designed2Fail

tjbnwi said:


> The first two did not cut square, lot of noise and vibration from the gear box. They just weren't right. From what I've read these were pretty common problems.
> 
> The one I have now is smooth and cuts very well.
> 
> Tom


I would have expected better from FESTOOL. Didn't expect that.


----------



## tjbnwi

Designed2Fail said:


> I would have expected better from FESTOOL. Didn't expect that.


They may have corrected what ever the issue was. It appears DLynch got a good one first time.

Tom


----------



## john5mt

The carvex had issues when it first came out. The UK got them before us and got to work out the lemons. Delayed release here for 6 months. When they finally got them to the US we didn't have the problems. Got mine day one of the release and it has been flawless it's whole life. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead

john5mt said:


> The carvex had issues when it first came out. The UK got them before us and got to work out the lemons. Delayed release here for 6 months. When they finally got them to the US we didn't have the problems. Got mine day one of the release and it has been flawless it's whole life.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


If we didn't have lemons than the saw just sucks as a whole because I've sent mine in to be fixed twice. This time when I get it back, it's getting sold. Not a carvex fan. My DeWalt and Bosch are much better.


----------



## Inner10

The.Handyman said:


> My tape measure from the UK came today.


Metric and Imperial? I'd throw out that POS.



Californiadecks said:


> Just Purchased a two man Auger with a 12" bit for 526.00 from the depot tool rental.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _________


Don't knock your teeth out.



Deckhead said:


> If we didn't have lemons than the saw just sucks as a whole because I've sent mine in to be fixed twice. This time when I get it back, it's getting sold. Not a carvex fan. My DeWalt and Bosch are much better.


Toss it and drop a gnote on this little baby:


----------



## Calidecks

Inner10 said:


> Don't knock your teeth out.



I will probably never be the operator. 


_________


----------



## RangoWA

I can see 3D printers being the next big thing. Some guy designed and made a working gun. I think it probably got some unwanted attention.


----------



## J L

Justin Huisenga said:


> For architectural woodworking I can see them being invaluable. Same for boat work with all the odd shaped radius parts. Wouldn't take much to pay for itself just making segmented templates to cut larger parts.


Here's a compass rose inlay I made on it. It took longer to make the vacuum table to hold down the veneer than it did to cut the pieces. I also made a template for routing it into the table. 

We do a lot of radius tables and this machine will be the ticket for making the radius templates.


----------



## rrk

J L said:


> Cut area is just over 2'x4'. It's a great starter cnc. It's actually quite fun to play with.


That is the same size I was looking at. I need to see how much demand is out there for smaller parts.


----------



## Calidecks

A freebie! Great for the summer jobs.









_________


----------



## Morning Wood

Aren't all your jobs in the summer?


----------



## Deckhead

Californiadecks said:


> A freebie! Great for the summer jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _________


3 years ago I bought 4 of them for pennies on the dollar when a sporting store was going out of business locally. It was awesome, always set up 2 at the cut station and I always had shade, well worth it.

Helped if we had one of the quickie storms jump up too, except I doubt you'll have that problem.


----------



## Deckhead

J L said:


> Here's a compass rose inlay I made on it. It took longer to make the vacuum table to hold down the veneer than it did to cut the pieces. I also made a template for routing it into the table.
> 
> We do a lot of radius tables and this machine will be the ticket for making the radius templates.


Pretty badass. A single let peeve of mine though (b/c I spent more than an hour re-figuring and cuttong a big ass compass rose once) is when the NE, SE, SW, and NW arrows are the same angle as the main directions. I like them a little smaller which of course changes the angle.

Stupid I know, but just one of those things.


----------



## Calidecks

Brand new! Free replacement. The one I sent back was at least 15 or 16 years old.









_________


----------



## smpcarpentry

Californiadecks said:


> Brand new! Free replacement. The one I sent back was at least 15 or 16 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _________


Hey that doesn't count if you got it for free. At least that's what I tell my wife.:thumbup: I think she is catching on that no one get that many tools free. Lol.


----------



## Railman

Went in to buy parts for our 5k hyster, & bought this instead!
It an 08 7,000 lb model, with 6600 hrs. I like the shuttle, & long soft touch controls better than the 5k hyster we've been running.


----------



## Railman

Railman said:


> Used linear spray machine, with 3 troughs, 5hp blower, & 6 anwest awata spray heads. Can do 2 separate spray setups,and just switch heads. Capable of spraying water borne, voc products, & UV products. It's a high end , well made machine.
> 
> 
> It's paid for....Just need to find a way to get home from West Hatfield, MA 01088 !


 Well, after getting shipping quotes from $1600 to $3100, I rented a trailer, & picked it up. 1600 miles later, it made it home. Near 30mph wind gusts were a bear!


----------



## Lettusbee

Sys rock wasn't cutting the mustard as a shop radio. Got this instead.









Sent from my SM-G860P using Tapatalk


----------



## illbuildit.dd

Anyone use this thing? They had it on special so I bought it. As if I didn't already have enough lasers. It doesn't feel near the quality of the dewalt.


----------



## SectorSecurity

Lettusbee said:


> Sys rock wasn't cutting the mustard as a shop radio. Got this instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G860P using Tapatalk


I learnt my brother my Milwaukee radio and can you guess what doesn't work anymore?

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## overanalyze

Definitely not a have to have item but when they came out with the 18v version I said if they ever release it in the 12v platform I would snag it up. It's a NAINA item right now. Shipped in from the UK. The attachments seem very well built. Large bearings in the ends. Metal splines at the attachment point. I really like that you can put the other attachments on the right angle attachment.


----------



## Leo G

Looks like a redo of the Festool.


----------



## overanalyze

Leo G said:


> Looks like a redo of the Festool.


Yeah but with a battery ecosystem I use with other tools. Wish it was brushless but I saw a video of a successful swap with Bosch's 12v brushless driver if I really wanted to.


----------



## Lettusbee

SectorSecurity said:


> I learnt my brother my Milwaukee radio and can you guess what doesn't work anymore?
> 
> Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


How do you kill a jobsite radio? Short of knocking it off the building anyways. 

My old M18 got left outside with the cover open, in a thunderstorm. It sat like that over the weekend before I realized it. It never worked again. My M12 radio has been going strong for years.


----------



## SectorSecurity

I have no idea what he did to it he swears nothing but all I know is it doesn't work anymore

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Yup,,:whistling big sale today at WoodCraft:whistling


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

overanalyze said:


> battery ecosystem


 Did you just say Battery ecosystem:surrender::surrender:


----------



## RobertCDF

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Yup,,:whistling big sale today at WoodCraft:whistling


Well??? How is it?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

RobertCDF said:


> Well??? How is it?


It cuts like butter with that new blade:thumbsup:
It's got one of those fen triggers for the trigger. I have a fix for that tho.
It has a battery fuel gauge on top of the tool so that's handy.


----------



## Warren

illbuildit.dd said:


> Anyone use this thing? They had it on special so I bought it. As if I didn't already have enough lasers. It doesn't feel near the quality of the dewalt.



I reviewed one of those that Bosch sent me last year to try out. I was not impressed with anything except the price. The accuracy was the biggest hurdle for me. While I never checked it in the field, they list it as 5/16" in 30'.


----------



## Unger.const

Lettusbee said:


> How do you kill a jobsite radio? Short of knocking it off the building anyways.
> 
> My old M18 got left outside with the cover open, in a thunderstorm. It sat like that over the weekend before I realized it. It never worked again. My M12 radio has been going strong for years.


I've got a bunch of the radios. 12 and 18s. I've beat the crap out of my first m12. Still works. Have another 12 I use once and a while. Left it in the garage for a few months. Threw it in the truck to take to a project and for some reason won't work. Pulled the little batteries out over night. New little batteries and fresh m12.........nothing. would turn on lights work. Buttons and sound wouldn't work. Customer service said mail it to them and see what they can do.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee

Holy top. Gotta figure out a proper support system for it. Thinking Basswood's tri horse design. 



Sent from my SM-G860P using Tapatalk


----------



## SectorSecurity

Unger.const said:


> I've got a bunch of the radios. 12 and 18s. I've beat the crap out of my first m12. Still works. Have another 12 I use once and a while. Left it in the garage for a few months. Threw it in the truck to take to a project and for some reason won't work. Pulled the little batteries out over night. New little batteries and fresh m12.........nothing. would turn on lights work. Buttons and sound wouldn't work. Customer service said mail it to them and see what they can do.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Everything works but the speakers cut in and out.

I'm not to worried will pick up another one once they go back on sale 

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee

Lettusbee said:


> Holy top. Gotta figure out a proper support system for it. Thinking Basswood's tri horse design.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G860P using Tapatalk












Sent from my SM-G860P using Tapatalk


----------



## RobertCDF

Do the paulk table, then you have tool storage below.


----------



## Lettusbee

RobertCDF said:


> Do the paulk table, then you have tool storage below.


I've thought about it for the shop, but that system takes up too much room in the trailer. Since Basswood's approach stores flat, that was the appeal for me.


----------



## illbuildit.dd

Warren said:


> I reviewed one of those that Bosch sent me last year to try out. I was not impressed with anything except the price. The accuracy was the biggest hurdle for me. While I never checked it in the field, they list it as 5/16" in 30'.


I noticed that as well. I gave it to my son to carry in his truck. I didn't check its accuracy but if it's ¹/16 in five foot That should work for towel bars or something.


----------



## RobertCDF

Lettusbee said:


> I've thought about it for the shop, but that system takes up too much room in the trailer. Since Basswood's approach stores flat, that was the appeal for me.


I built mine, it'll either go on the truck for transport or in my scaffolding & ladder trailer. There's no room in the current tool trailer for sure. I have the diamond back cover on my truck so it's easy to just toss it on top of that and strap it down.


----------



## Builders Inc.

SouthonBeach said:


> New to me. I'm still not sure I'm right in the head for buying it. Looks like I just got myself in to some hard work....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Is that one of those concrete cutting chain saws? I heard the chains are like $600 bucks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unger.const

Half off online. Have lots of tstak boxes.

Wished my festool cart would fold away like this.


----------



## The.Handyman

Unger.const said:


> Half off online. Have lots of tstak boxes.
> 
> Wished my festool cart would fold away like this.


These work great with Systainers too! The systainer fits right in the base, slides around a little, but won't come off the base. Use the strap to lock the systainer to the trolley. Best one out there and cheap. 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Wienig Hydromat 22AL has hit the shop floor. This is serious moulder.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Wienig Hydromat 22AL has hit the shop floor. This is serious moulder.


Have any plans for it?:whistling


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

hdavis said:


> Have any plans for it?:whistling


I have about a month worth of flooring, mouldings and s4s lumber to run. 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Wienig Hydromat 22AL has hit the shop floor. This is serious moulder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


**** dude, you just went from serious to, crazy. I'll give you a ring tomorrow night after work, got some stuff I want your opinions on.

Wadkin gone or are you keeping it to run other stuff?

That Weinig is a beast.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Wadkin will be set up too. Trying to find a facer too. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Mostly I find reconditioned stuff as good or better than new. New comes off the line and plopped into a box. Reconditioned is inspected by someone and tested to see that it functions properly.


----------



## TaylorMadeAB

Leo G said:


> Mostly I find reconditioned stuff as good or better than new. New comes off the line and plopped into a box. Reconditioned is inspected by someone and tested to see that it functions properly.




It comes with an equally good warranty as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SectorSecurity

That's exactly why I buy all my computer's off lease.

I get a 2 year old system at a fraction of retail and still get a warranty

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis

Plus you're past the early bathtub fails.


----------



## Lettusbee

Didn't get much this week, but did contribute a little to the economy.









Sent from my SM-G860P using Tapatalk


----------



## SectorSecurity

What I'm seeing here is my HD needs to step up their ****ing Milwaukee game!

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Morning Wood

Saw is ok. Blade was junk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

We have our biggest sale of the year tomorrow:jester:
http://www.slimspowertools.com/images/stories/specials/monthly_flyer.pdf


----------



## Lettusbee

Not sure what I just bought o n Amazon, but they said it should arrive by May 9th. :thumbup:


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

hdavis said:


> Plus you're past the early bathtub fails.


Who would buy a used bathtub?


----------



## Lettusbee

Morning Wood said:


> Saw is ok. Blade was junk[/QUOTE
> When you say the blade was junk, do you mean the blade yours came with was worn out, or that the stock dewalt blade is a poor design?


----------



## Leo G

Unless you are cutting 2x4's and such, the blades that come with most saws I would consider junk.


----------



## Lettusbee

True, but how many options are out there for a 7-1/4 miter saw that runs on batteries? I thought I remember Spencer saying the dewalt blade was a good one?

This might be one scenario where you want a thin kerf blade?


----------



## StrongTower

Lettusbee said:


> True, but how many options are out there for a 7-1/4 miter saw that runs on batteries? I thought I remember Spencer saying the dewalt blade was a good one?
> 
> 
> 
> This might be one scenario where you want a thin kerf blade?




Tenuryu makes a thin kerf 7 1/4 blade, 40 tooth I believe. My old boss used to use the old makita cordless saws (24v) for base recuts and balcony rail. They actually cut really well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morning Wood

Lettusbee said:


> Morning Wood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw is ok. Blade was junk[/QUOTE
> 
> When you say the blade was junk, do you mean the blade yours came with was worn out, or that the stock dewalt blade is a poor design?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean the blade had wobble in it. Never been used Dewalt blade. Unless that was reconditioned too? Put a new Freud 40 tooth blade (still not exactly a nice blade) in it and no wobble.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

StrongTower said:


> Tenuryu makes a thin kerf 7 1/4 blade, 40 tooth I believe.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just picked up a 7¼" Tenryu blade for my 18v sliding miter saw. The kerf is .073 I also got some framing blades at 6.99$ ea. and some other smalls.


----------



## Leo G

Just ordered 37 Fil Stiks from Mohawk. All of the grey shades they had. Been running into a lot of greys lately. Had a nail breach a jamb while putting a casing on and I didn't have the right shade. I only had about 3 greys in my kit. Now I'll have a chitload.

Got 6 more reddish brown based Pro Mark II markers. I have browns and yellows, but not so much reds. Now my 24 pc carrying case is full.


----------



## tjbnwi

Saw a demonstration of this product today. Worked really well. Dries faster than Mohawk.

http://finishrepair.com

According to the rep, they add 27 greys over the last few months.

Tom


----------



## Leo G

The Fil Stiks are wax, no drying necessary. And the Pro Mark dries within 3 seconds. Enough time to manipulate the color a bit. Move it around and thin it out. Usually the markers color is darker than you need it, so you push it with your fingertip to alter it's appearance.


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> The Fil Stiks are wax, no drying necessary. And the Pro Mark dries within 3 seconds. Enough time to manipulate the color a bit. Move it around and thin it out. Usually the markers color is darker than you need it, so you push it with your fingertip to alter it's appearance.


Was referring to the markers. 

Finish Repair has a marker that rewets the color, adjust as needed. They have a very fine tipped graining marker also.

I have and have used Mohawks system for years.

Tom


----------



## Dan_Watson

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> That's a nice pile you've got there. I see that new battery doesn't fit into the 6½" cicr saw:blink: The bosch rep said they would exchange mine for the new one that is coming out in a month or 2. Do you know if that battery will fit into the powerBoxx 360 radio??


I can tell you tomorrow. Both of those tools will be onsite. I will have to talk to our rep about the circ saw...


----------



## charimon

platinumLLC said:


> Do you have a link to this? Googling "bosco stand up attachment" and a lot of other tries just brings up kitchen mixers. Looks like a nice item. I've only seen the easy hammer trolley before.


yes I have a link 
Today we pulled over 1000sf of 12x12 in a bit over 2 hours it is about 4 times faster than the same demo hammer without it. 
http://boscotool.com/


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

charimon said:


> yes I have a link
> Today we pulled over 1000sf of 12x12 in a bit over 2 hours it is about 4 times faster than the same demo hammer without it.
> http://boscotool.com/


What kind of bit or attachment do you use for popping tile??


----------



## Deckhead

Builders Inc. said:


> I'm falling off the band wagon. Anyone have this? How much is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need the 24' tall one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Look at Mike's it's worth the extra money. Go look at the stupid one I bought and ended up with a beam on top of me. If you buy used, re-cable it and make sure the gears lock well. Bigger wheels and stabilizers are worth the extra coin.

Or you never know, you could wind up with an awesome whoopsie too, hopefully you're as lucky.


----------



## Calidecks

Yes the out-riggers are well worth the extra doh. 

_________________


----------



## platinumLLC

charimon said:


> yes I have a link
> Today we pulled over 1000sf of 12x12 in a bit over 2 hours it is about 4 times faster than the same demo hammer without it.
> http://boscotool.com/


1000 sq ft in 2 hours is really good. What hammer are you using? I'm assuming tile was on concrete? What do you use to get all the thinset off? I've been using a 6" blade bit on the demo hammer that seems to work best for me. 

It looks like the easy hammer is only 200 bucks more. http://www.toolfetch.com/pearl-abra...-UGT6kr75avZYjGLZ1KFhqgW3gsVouDmnkaAirz8P8HAQ I've never used either of them but just from watching the videos I would think the eazy hammer would work as good and you don't have to support anything or lift anything with it since it's on wheels. Did you look into that at all?


----------



## charimon

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> What kind of bit or attachment do you use for popping tile??


it is the SDS MAX tile bit from BOSCH


----------



## charimon

platinumLLC said:


> 1000 sq ft in 2 hours is really good. What hammer are you using? I'm assuming tile was on concrete? What do you use to get all the thinset off? I've been using a 6" blade bit on the demo hammer that seems to work best for me.
> 
> It looks like the easy hammer is only 200 bucks more. http://www.toolfetch.com/pearl-abra...-UGT6kr75avZYjGLZ1KFhqgW3gsVouDmnkaAirz8P8HAQ I've never used either of them but just from watching the videos I would think the eazy hammer would work as good and you don't have to support anything or lift anything with it since it's on wheels. Did you look into that at all?


I use Milwaukee 15# demo hammers, model 5446-21, others use the 14# Bosch units with good results.

For thinset removal I m using EDCO TG-10 with the 5 hp Baldor motor or the 220V Huskvarna PG280 both hammers and grinders are hooked up to Ermator S 26 Vacuums.

I went with the Bosco unit because it runs a smaller hammer and is easier to move around, the whole setup is less than 30# and is very well balanced.


----------



## Dan_Watson

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Dan_Watson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just keep falling into these ridiculous deals! I am struggling with not going back to buy more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a nice pile you've got there. I see that new battery doesn't fit into the 6½" cicr saw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bosch rep said they would exchange mine for the new one that is coming out in a month or 2. Do you know if that battery will fit into the powerBoxx 360 radio??
Click to expand...

Radio yes, saw no.


----------



## Leo G

Snobnd turned me onto these. Had to have them even though they are a Ridgid product.










And some big Whiteside flush cut bits. 7/8" diameter and 3/4" diameter.


----------



## RobertCDF

Leo G said:


> Snobnd turned me onto these. Had to have them even though they are a Ridgid product.


Those are dandy stands, I've got 2 of those and 2 of the old version, I don't use them a lot but they are way better than roller stands and I enjoy them when I do use them.


----------



## Leo G

They work out well as a seat also. Just put the center support on the ground and it'll hold you pretty well. It is a bit tall for a seat, but only by a little.


----------



## Calidecks

Excuse me! It's Frankensteen!









_________________


----------



## Lettusbee

Looks like a Christmasy compressor. Very nice.

How much you want for what's left of the Rolair? Probably not worth what It'd be to ship.


----------



## Mordekyle

Tankenstein 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Lettusbee said:


> Looks like a Christmasy compressor. Very nice.
> 
> How much you want for what's left of the Rolair? Probably not worth what It'd be to ship.




It's really ready to scrap. I put my oil-less Craftsman outside, my wife started harping about how noisy it was. So I ordered a brand new Rolair and tankensteened (nice one Modekyle) the craftsman tank. Works like a charm! 


_______________________
"Hindsight Specialist"
_________


----------



## Unger.const

DecksEtc said:


> All right, we've talked about it long enough so I think it's time we organized ourselves and held a virtual meeting. Here's what I'm proposing; at the end of each week we come to this thread and confess our "sins" for the week. We are a sick lot us "tool buyers" and I think it will help knowing that we aren't alone and there are others like us out there! I'll go first...
> 
> Hello, my name is Terry and it's been 12 hours since I bought my last tool. This past week I purchased a used 1/2" Dewalt hammer drill for $55 (it's used so I don't think it should count!) and new tool belt (I really needed it and it was one with the built in back support so I don't think that should count either since it should really be classed as a medical purchase).
> 
> Whew, that feels better getting that off my chest. I'll just sit down now and turn the podium over to...


I did not notice till just now my phone took me to page one. 1st post. This thread is 11yrs old and going strong still.......i wonder how many that have posted in the beginning are no longer with us?....


----------



## tjbnwi

Californiadecks said:


> It's really ready to scrap. I put my oil-less Craftsman outside, my wife started harping about how noisy it was. So I ordered a brand new Rolair and tankensteened (nice one Modekyle) the craftsman tank. Works like a charm!
> 
> 
> _______________________
> "Hindsight Specialist"
> _________


Menards is having another 11% sale. Going to pick up one of these. 

https://www.menards.com/main/tools-...c-vertical-air-compressor/p-1471978733665.htm

Tom


----------



## hdavis

I wish there was a Menards around here...


----------



## Calidecks

tjbnwi said:


> Menards is having another 11% sale. Going to pick up one of these.
> 
> https://www.menards.com/main/tools-...c-vertical-air-compressor/p-1471978733665.htm
> 
> Tom


 No Menards here either. I was looking at those though. 

_________________


----------



## Unger.const

I'm getting old. I had two alum. Ramps made that nest in each other for doorways and curbs. So the handtrucks and dolly can roll easier then lifting or dropping.

Also bought a drywall cart to help . Going to tear out 4 rooms of laminate flooring. That crap is awkward to carry if not bundled in boxes


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

hdavis said:


> I wish there was a Menards around here...





Californiadecks said:


> No Menards here either. I was looking at those though.
> 
> _________________


Looks like the deal is good on-line as well.


----------



## Juan80

Builders Inc. said:


> I'm falling off the band wagon. Anyone have this? How much is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need the 24' tall one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




We have one that we got from a rental yard.
Re- cabled it and works great.
Don't use it very often,but when it's needed,it's real nice.
Charli


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tjbnwi

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Looks like the deal is good on-line as well.


It's an obsolete model, limited to stock on hand. 

Tom


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Californiadecks said:


> No Menards here either. I was looking at those though.
> 
> _________________


No Menards out here either:no:


----------



## john5mt

Unger.const said:


> I did not notice till just now my phone took me to page one. 1st post. This thread is 11yrs old and going strong still.......i wonder how many that have posted in the beginning are no longer with us?....


Wow.....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## B.Johnson

My first venture into the realm of the red.


----------



## Calidecks

I got a box!









_________________


----------



## Leo G

Looks like a compressor to me.


----------



## hdavis

Leo G said:


> Looks like a compressor to me.


It's the thing on the right. Little kids and cats like those better than what comes inside...


----------



## Leo G

Well, he needs to learn how to use a camera. The subject is usually more in the center of the frame. You'd almost think he was trying to take a picture of that beautiful brand new compressor instead of the exciting box which was suppose to be the subject of the picture. :jester:


----------



## Calidecks

Added a second regulator for the tc-g guns I use for hidden fasteners.









_________________


----------



## Calidecks

Nice box!









_________________


----------



## Calidecks

And of course a personal touch.









_________________


----------



## StrongTower

New tool box count?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Even though it’s a tiny tool box, it counts. :laughing: :jester: :thumbsup:


----------



## RobertCDF

Looks very Ron Paulk like... Mission, deleted side door, but you didn't go the full 8.5' wide, why not?


----------



## Leo G

Picked up a few things.

Now I gotta make a router table. I've always just screwed a router to a pc of plywood.









Picked up another headlamp. This ones a bit bigger, uses rechargeable batteries.









And picked up an extra set of batteries with a charger.









Also a mobile base for my edge sander. stock photo


----------



## A&E Exteriors

hdavis said:


> I wish there was a Menards around here...


No you don't


----------



## StrongTower

RobertCDF said:


> Looks very Ron Paulk like... Mission, deleted side door, but you didn't go the full 8.5' wide, why not?




I actually ordered mine before him...I don't like side doors either. I've been eyeing Mission trailers for years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead

It's manual right? Those automatic ones are slick but kind of make me just think it's one more point of failure. Never heard of that particular brand before. It's not the same guy who makes US Concept machines is it? That guy's a genius.


----------



## Leo G

Ya it is a manual. Grizzly is a pretty well know name. It's the same machine as the Shop Fox dovetailer.

The autos seem pretty simple, almost to much so. And they want a lot more money for them too. It's just a moving comb that pushes the head along. Very basic, nothing CNC like. Although there are CNC versions.

The nice thing about the Auto version is you can swap out parts while it's doing the second pair. Just gotta keep track of things so you don't screw up. :whistling


----------



## Deckhead

Leo G said:


> Ya it is a manual. Grizzly is a pretty well know name. It's the same machine as the Shop Fox dovetailer.
> 
> The autos seem pretty simple, almost to much so. And they want a lot more money for them too. It's just a moving comb that pushes the head along. Very basic, nothing CNC like. Although there are CNC versions.
> 
> The nice thing about the Auto version is you can swap out parts while it's doing the second pair. Just gotta keep track of things so you don't screw up. :whistling


Sorry, didn't pay attention. I just saw go116 or whatever and didn't even look at the grizzly badge above it. To boot you posted the shop fox pic.

That was a dumbass comment by me, can I blame it on kids running around and me getting home from work and only paying a little mind to it?

I saw the colors and saw close to, but too green to be, US Concepts colors and thought WTF did he do to his color scheme? That's supposed to be blue.

CNC isn't really anymore prone to problems than anything else that's motorized just that it can accept more software. No reason for dovetail machine to be CNC. Machinery guy said the auto's are a lot bigger problem than the manuals. Not sure why.


----------



## Leo G

More pcs parts, more that can go wrong.

Kids, sure. Ya I can accept that.

But what I can't accept is you thinking that I would screw up the color in a picture that bad :laughing:


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

I don't think I told you guys that my driver got in a couple weeks ago. It looks better than I hit it


----------



## Leo G

It's so pretty. Why would you want to ruin it by hitting a ball with it. You know it's not going to help your game, right? :whistling


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Leo G said:


> It's so pretty. Why would you want to ruin it by hitting a ball with it. You know it's not going to help your game, right? :whistling


Game? Hit balls with it? It’s my new framing hammer!


----------



## Leo G

That things gonna bounce around when you hit a nail.


----------



## Calidecks

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Game? Hit balls with it? It’s my new framing hammer!




You sir are a jerking ****!



_________


----------



## Calidecks

DaVinciRemodel said:


> I don't think I told you guys that my driver got in a couple weeks ago. It looks better than I hit it




Damn I can't take my eyes off it! 



_________


----------



## hdavis

Probably some days I'd put better with a framing hammer head on a broomstick...


----------



## Calidecks

hdavis said:


> Probably some days I'd put better with a framing hammer head on a broomstick...




It's putt! Damn it!



_________


----------



## hdavis

Californiadecks said:


> It's putt! Damn it!
> 
> 
> 
> _________


That's it - putt.

"Damn it!"

I'll make up for the misspell by talking about my framming hammer.:laughing:


----------



## Calidecks

Spendy little bastards









_________________


----------



## Leo G

Only if you buy 10,000 at a time.


----------



## Leo G

Dovetailer is at the terminal. I'm going to get it tomorrow morning. Otherwise I'll have to wait til Wednesday for it to be delivered. By then I can have the machine set up and all the drawers for the island made.


----------



## RobertCDF

Californiadecks said:


> Spendy little bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _________________


What the heck do you use those for? Please don't tell me demoing a deck... That's a 20 year supply for me, sawzall gets used for 5 minutes of demo on a deck. Rip the decking boards off with the deck wreaker, cut the joists with a circular saw (cuts way faster than a sawzall) use the sawzall for finishing a cut on a beam.


----------



## Calidecks

I think my guys eat them. 

_________________


----------



## hdavis

They probably bend them and replace. I only use a recip saw when the circ saw won't finish the cut.


----------



## Moze

The Beast has arrived. 

I put a clay spade bit on it and only tried it for a couple of minutes, but I think it'll be a great hole digger.


----------



## Leo G

Good you took a picture of it while it's still clean. :whistling


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

I got a Boxx:clap:


----------



## Leo G

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I got a Boxx:clap:


What's in the boxx?:santa:


----------



## mikeharold

Yeah.......


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

It a PowerBoxx360 this one for the wifey and a small Bosch radio and a router guide thingy,,,


----------



## Leo G

I have that router fence.


----------



## Mort

Look what came, courtesy of the DIY site.


----------



## Leo G

I got a box. It was raining, so I tarped my box.









Ready to unload with the Bobcat w/forks









Got it into the shop









After more than a couple of hours of cleaning off the nasty oil they used to protect the metal from rust. Did not think it would take that long. I had to disassemble most of the removable parts to get all the oil off the machine. I had gotten a set of mobile machine wheels for my birthday that were for my edge sander, well now they're on the dovetail machine.









It didn't come with a plug which meant another trip to HD. Got the plug and got back to the shop around 4:45. Put it on, plugged it in and fired it up. It was more quiet than I expected which is nice. Did a wham bam thank you ma'am setup for the right side and damn if it wasn't almost perfect.










Still have to fine tune the machine and do the left side setup.


----------



## B.Johnson

Californiadecks said:


> Spendy little bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _________________


If bending is the problem, you should try the Bosch RDN9V Demolition blades. They don't bend. :no:


----------



## Calidecks

B.Johnson said:


> If bending is the problem, you should try the Bosch RDN9V Demolition blades. They don't bend. :no:




We use about a blade or two for each job. I'm not a fan of the thick blades even if they last longer. The thin blades cut faster but don't last as long. The thick blades cut slower but last longer. I'm of the mindset that labor saved pays for the blades. 



_________


----------



## Warren

Californiadecks said:


> Spendy little bastards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _________________


Are those the 956r?
I prefer those to any other blade. We go through a LOT of sawzall blades.


----------



## Calidecks

Warren said:


> Are those the 956r?
> 
> I prefer those to any other blade. We go through a LOT of sawzall blades.




Same thing but 12" 6 tpi. 












_________


----------



## Calidecks

Warren said:


> Are those the 956r?
> 
> I prefer those to any other blade. We go through a LOT of sawzall blades.




The powerblast is something new. Some marketing thing. But all in all the blade is the same. The thickness is just right.

In that picture there are 50 metal cutting blades and 50 12" 6tpi. The metal cutting are 6" 10tpi.

_________


----------



## Warren

I just bought 50 of the 9" ones earlier tonight. I get them for a little more than $2 each on ebay. A few years ago, they touted the titanium coated blades, but they were also just the latest gimmick.


----------



## Calidecks

Warren said:


> I just bought 50 of the 9" ones earlier tonight. I get them for a little more than $2 each on ebay. A few years ago, they touted the titanium coated blades, but they were also just the latest gimmick.




Yep, I didn't notice any difference in the titanium either.



_________


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Mort said:


> Look what came, courtesy of the DIY site.


Very nice:thumbsup: I got those Bosch radios from a DYI site.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Leo G said:


> I have that router fence.


I think I saw you posted it here and I liked it so much I had to have one too


----------



## Leo G

It's a little sloppy in the action, but overall a nice design. The fine tune works pretty well but because of the sloppy hole tolerances it could have been better. But it still works and you can move the fence in small increments easily. Just need to be aware of the sloppiness.


----------



## Unger.const

Mort said:


> Look what came, courtesy of the DIY site.


I got the blower and weeder. I really like them. The blower cleans up the jobsite fast!


----------



## Mort

My daughter likes it too.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Mort said:


> My daughter likes it too.


Put her on a skate board and use the blower as a jetpack:thumbsup:


----------



## B.Johnson

B.Johnson said:


> My first venture into the realm of the red.


Round 2


----------



## Mort

I've got that omt. Handy little bastard.


----------



## Unger.const

B.Johnson said:


> Round 2


It's a sickness for which there is no cure.


----------



## Leo G

In the morning I went to the shop an played some more with the tuning in before the family picnic. I found that the sometimes the socket wasn't deep enough but it wasn't always. I didn't figure it out before I had to leave for the picnic.

Well, the wife went to bed, the kids were at a Red Sox game and TV sucked. So I went to the shop and played with the new toy some more. I found the problem. It's the machine and me. The problem is dust. Fine dust. As the bit is coming out of the socket it just cut and cutting the next tail it pushes some fine dust into the socket. It's all the same color so I didn't notice it. I put a joint together and it wouldn't go flush. Pulled it apart and noticed I couldn't see the laminations of the plywood. It was the dust that I had compacted in there when I put the joint together. I blew it out and then the joint fit nice and flush.

Found another problem though. It's something I got occasionally on my dovetail jig. The joint wasn't tight on the inside corner. If you looked at the side of the drawer the front of it wasn't tight to the bottom of the dovetail. Scratched my head for a bit and then remembered what caused it on the dovetail jig. So I put two boards into the machine and felt to see if they were flush, and there weren't. There's the problem. So I tried to lift the "fingers" that hold up the board but they were actually flush with the table top. So after a few tries I said screw it and got out the mallet. I banged lightly on the fingers and raised them up. Now the boards were flush and the problem went away. Again, another small dimension tolerance that might not matter to a lot of people but I'm anal and it's gotta be near perfect. And now it is.

So now I think I have the machine tuned in pretty well. Only way I'll know is to start producing drawers and fitting them as I make them. If I find a discrepancy I tweak something, but it'll only be minor. Now I have to rewrite part of my Excel program that I use to size my pcs to accommodate this machine.

I've also got the motion down much better and The tails are coming out very nice now. I think I'm going to be pretty happy with the machine.:clap:

I'll see if I can get a video of it working.


----------



## Calidecks

It's nice having your own crane.









_________________


----------



## Builders Inc.

Californiadecks said:


> It's nice having your own crane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _________________




Could you lift stuff 25+ feet and on dirt? I want something like this. Where did you get it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Builders Inc. said:


> Could you lift stuff 25+ feet and on dirt? I want something like this. Where did you get it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




This one will lift up to 24'. 

https://www.amazon.com/Genie-Superl...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=FBPCK0MGDKJHSV9CCQHR

Mine in the picture has the crane accessory attached to it.





_________


----------



## Calidecks

Builders Inc. said:


> Could you lift stuff 25+ feet and on dirt? I want something like this. Where did you get it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I bought mine from White Cap. It was around 1800 bucks. 



_________


----------



## Builders Inc.

Not bad. I need one for pole barn trusses. They rent them for under a hundred a day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Builders Inc. said:


> Not bad. I need one for pole barn trusses. They rent them for under a hundred a day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




It's nice to not worry about leaving it on the job. It's amazing what you end up using one for once you own one.



_________


----------



## Leo G

Biggest dovetail drawer I've ever made. My other jig wasn't even capable of making one this size, 12 3/8"


----------



## Moze

Picked up a couple more Flexvolt batteries and the contraption they were attached to. :laughing:

What miter saw stand would you guys recommend?


----------



## Calidecks

Anyone ever use this?











_________


----------



## Leo G




----------



## Calidecks

Leo G said:


> https://youtu.be/0xAHy2xnJZQ




That cutout is a little too big for my liking.



_________


----------



## Leo G

> We are currently designing a blade that is 2 1/4 x 3 5/16.
> By Alamo Tools SELLER on March 22, 2017


....


----------



## Inner10

Californiadecks said:


> Anyone ever use this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _________


Yeah it works well.


----------



## rrk

they dont show the guy hitting a partial stud or a pipe


----------



## CharlieDelta

Inner10 said:


> Yeah it works well.


I didn't even know this was a thing. But I like it!


----------



## DLynch0009

I scored a tough system radio a few months back. Aside from the cheap power cord it's the best sounding radio I've had. I take it everywhere. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy

Inner10 said:


> Just a PSA, if it's made by Bose it's overpriced sh!t.




Used it all day. Real happy with it. One button to turn it on, simple and sounds awesome. Something that does way more and has all these crazy features would be of no interest to me. Yes I really am this simple lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

New Grex 18g cordless, easily hangs on your bags without pulling them down too much.









Try That with another cordless! 
_________________


----------



## Morning Wood

All your job site needs is a beach chair


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Californiadecks said:


> New Grex 18g cordless, easily hangs on your bags without pulling them down too much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try That with another cordless!
> _________________


So I gotta ask:blink: What do you tag on with a trim gun?


----------



## Calidecks

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> So I gotta ask:blink: What do you tag on with a trim gun?




Great question! I use it to hang all my Fascia before I screw it off. I install fachia before decking, and oftentimes I'm high on joists. Losing the hose is a wonderful thing. However, there are times I'll do interior trim as well. Not often but it comes around on occasion.



_________


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Cali I see you're building that deck and the beams are inches off the ground. That's nice. Over here we need to have 24" from the ground to the bottom of the beam per code. That really messes us up on a lot of decks.


----------



## Calidecks

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Cali I see you're building that deck and the beams are inches off the ground. That's nice. Over here we need to have 24" from the ground to the bottom of the beam per code. That really messes us up on a lot of decks.




There's also drains all around that deck. About 1.5" of space for water to channel under the beams.



_________


----------



## Randy Bush

New buy off of E-bay. been needing one to cut double 4 , double 5 panels. found this for 217 with freight, new one is 650. so was very happy. Makes much faster and nicer cuts then doing with snips.


----------



## charimon

so I picked up a Skil Madusaw here are a few pics.
It will be used for tile tearout


----------



## VinylHanger

Nothing special, but still fun to get new stuff









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## StrongTower

Couldn't pass this deal up, got the 12" chainsaw, blower, and 2 5amp batts










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle

Good deal if you live in Oregon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle

Wilco farm stores


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WBCarpentry

Mordekyle said:


> Good deal if you live in Oregon
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




What store is this?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Unger.const

I'll have to get the collated adaptor for it now........drywall work coming soon.


----------



## Mordekyle

WBCarpentry said:


> What store is this?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Wilco farm stores. Oregon and Southwest Washington I think.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

I liked these so much I went out and bought 2 more of them for myself for Father's Day


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

Leo G said:


> I liked these so much I went out and bought 2 more of them for myself for Father's Day


They are on my tool list. I need to get some soon.


----------



## Leo G

I had two of them and needed to keep moving them around the shop to much. I use a lot of 16' stock so I use two of them for my outfeed on my tablesaw. Then moved it over to my jointer as an infeed support, I have an outfeed support that I use sawhorses. Then need to plane the boards. It's really nice not to have to run from the infeed to the outfeed to catch the board. They are supported fully and I just have to walk casually over to the outfeed and pick it up.

Now I can keep the tablesaw setup and move the jointer to the planer since they are just a 2' slide over.


----------



## rblakes1

Something for business, something for pleasure









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan_Watson

2005 JCB Teletruck 35D 4x4

There is an electrical issue that affects driving, but other than that works great. It is in good shape for being 12 years old.


----------



## overanalyze

Cutting depth is 2-9/16"...will make cutting i-joists so much nicer. Feels balanced...about the same weight as the Milwaukee 6.5". One negative is no rafters hook. Good sightlines to the blade. 57 degree bevel capabilities! Could have used that earlier this week.


----------



## Calidecks

overanalyze said:


> Cutting depth is 2-9/16"...will make cutting i-joists so much nicer. Feels balanced...about the same weight as the Milwaukee 6.5". One negative is no rafters hook. Good sightlines to the blade. 57 degree bevel capabilities! Could have used that earlier this week.


 They are earily similar! 

_________________


----------



## Diamond D.

For the ambidextrous man. :thumbup:

Get twice the work done. 

D.


----------



## Mordekyle

Would it kill you, Dewalt, to emboss measurements on the foot of the left blade saw that everyone west of the Mississippi prefers?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## overanalyze

Mordekyle said:


> Would it kill you, Dewalt, to emboss measurements on the foot of the left blade saw that everyone west of the Mississippi prefers?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have seen pics in the wild of a 60v Flexvolt rear handle, left blade, worm drive type saw... 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi

Low pressure gun for my 395 AAA.

Tom


----------



## Leo G

Why do you need an LP gun for an AAA?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

overanalyze said:


> Cutting depth is 2-9/16"...will make cutting i-joists so much nicer. Feels balanced...about the same weight as the Milwaukee 6.5". One negative is no rafters hook. Good sightlines to the blade. 57 degree bevel capabilities! Could have used that earlier this week.


I've been using my new battery saw hard for about 2 months now!! Shes a bute!! It has replaced my worm drive! 2&5/8ths depth of cut, a rafter hook that will hang on the wide TJIs and numbers on the front of the table:thumbsup:


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> Why do you need an LP gun for an AAA?


Was having problems with the waterborne clears. Someone suggested the lower pressure guns. It solved the problem. I alway thought it was just the selling pressure that was different. 

Tom


----------



## BBuild

I just got my Bosch anti static hose I ordered off amazon a few months ago. I'm pretty sure I found out about the deal on here. It was only $35 for 5 meters. 

The vac end connector definitely needs to be swapped out and I'll probably get the bigger tool end connector also. It seems to be more flexible than my Festool AS hose.


----------



## WBCarpentry

BBuild said:


> I just got my Bosch anti static hose I ordered off amazon a few months ago. I'm pretty sure I found out about the deal on here. It was only $35 for 5 meters.
> 
> The vac end connector definitely needs to be swapped out and I'll probably get the bigger tool end connector also. It seems to be more flexible than my Festool AS hose.




I'm still waiting on mine. I get a reminder every couple of weeks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unger.const

Does it count if I got it at the hardware store?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

I got a set of these dodads:jester:


----------



## Unger.const

Hey cali you got the new milwaukee hammer?........

And a collated attachment for my drywall gun.


----------



## asevereid

New tool storage for my trim stuff, a new trim compressor, and a performance bonus in the form of a Jamber set!


----------



## Deckhead

BBuild said:


> I just got my Bosch anti static hose I ordered off amazon a few months ago. I'm pretty sure I found out about the deal on here. It was only $35 for 5 meters.
> 
> The vac end connector definitely needs to be swapped out and I'll probably get the bigger tool end connector also. It seems to be more flexible than my Festool AS hose.


I got mine too but haven't taken it out of the box yet. I left my big dust collector at my sister's and haven't brought it back yet. Other two are packed and ready to move, so it'll stay in the box until the new shop starts to get set up. Thanks for the heads up on the hose ends though. Might as well just get them now.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

It has Bern zero days sense my last purchase.

Pro cut off, brake buddy, and a new flexzilla hose


----------



## Leo G

Not getting your chip this month.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Nope


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Sure can bend some purdy drip edge now though...


----------



## Morning Wood

You bend that up special for the can?


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Morning Wood said:


> You bend that up special for the can?


It's the in thing now, you must have missed the memo!

It is drip edge for my house


----------



## Lettusbee

wait for it


----------



## DLynch0009

A&E Exteriors said:


> It has Bern zero days sense my last purchase.
> 
> Pro cut off, brake buddy, and a new flexzilla hose


Let me know how that pro cut off works for you. Mine is awesome cutting lengths off with the sidewinder, but when I cut slices off of the brake I'm having trouble with the metal twisting.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Lettusbee said:


> wait for it


For what?


----------



## A&E Exteriors

DLynch0009 said:


> Let me know how that pro cut off works for you. Mine is awesome cutting lengths off with the sidewinder, but when I cut slices off of the brake I'm having trouble with the metal twisting.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


I just made 30 pcs, all went smooth, (I should hope it's brand new). I used my last customers wheel and did 60 pcs, his also was smooth cutting "rips"


----------



## DLynch0009

A&E Exteriors said:


> I just made 30 pcs, all went smooth, (I should hope it's brand new). I used my last customers wheel and did 60 pcs, his also was smooth cutting "rips"


My brake is set up in my trailer I think my issue has more to do with my brake being due for an adjustment than the cut off tool. Worked great at first. Not having those burs on your metal is awesome. That stuff is like razor wire.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee

A&E Exteriors said:


> It's the in thing now, you must have missed the memo!
> 
> It is drip edge for my house


You live in a dumpster?

:whistling


----------



## 91782

Lettusbee said:


> You live in a dumpster?
> 
> :whistling


That was a good one. 

He prefers to think of it as a semi-permanent RV.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Amazon did comith:thumbsup:


----------



## Calidecks

Does this tool have soft start similar to the Fein?










Mike.
_________


----------



## overanalyze

Californiadecks said:


> Does this tool have soft start similar to the Fein?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _________


The trigger is variable speed. LOVE that tool. Haven't used a power one since getting it. 

I have always been a big fan of the Bosch carbide blades. When I got the Dewalt OMT I didn't like having to use the Allen screw attachment instead of the quick attach. I tried these not counting on them to last long. They are great! They last just about as long as the Bosch ones. They are not a fine cutting blade but they will go through metal, plaster, etc. and last a decent time.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/162547629262


----------



## Mort

Californiadecks said:


> Does this tool have soft start similar to the Fein?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _________




Doesn't the Milwaukee have soft start? I use mine so infrequently that I forgot.


----------



## rrk

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Amazon did comith:thumbsup:


be careful when tightening the knobs that they don't creep away from where they were supposed to be. I don't use mine just for that reason, hopefully they have been improved in the last 5 or 6 years.


----------



## B.Johnson

Mort said:


> Doesn't the Milwaukee have soft start? I use mine so infrequently that I forgot.


Mine does.


----------



## RobertCDF

Californiadecks said:


> Does this tool have soft start similar to the Fein?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _________


Dude, get that OMT. It'll go with your radio and you will love it. I thought I would hate the VS trigger but it really is a very nice tool and my favorite OMT. 

I found the dremel blades work well with it for a reasonable price and are readily available.


----------



## Calidecks

I was going to get the Fein 18v cordless, but I have 10 new blades that aren't Starlock and they would become worthless. 

_________________


----------



## The.Handyman

Californiadecks said:


> I was going to get the Fein 18v cordless, but I have 10 new blades that aren't Starlock and they would become worthless.
> 
> _________________


Starlight is much better! My Fein 12v Multitalent cuts faster with less vibration than my 20v DeWalt did.

The 12v Fein fits in one hand perfectly but it doesn't have an led. The 18v Fein blows other 18v tools away.


----------



## Calidecks

Leo G said:


> I see they copied Festools square design.


 news flash! "Square" has been known about as long as "round". 

_________________


----------



## Leo G

Not by Fein. They were famous for their shapely vacuums.


----------



## Calidecks

Leo G said:


> Not by Fein. They were famous for their shapely vacuums.


Doesn't mean they copied Festool. Festool didn't invent square vacuums. 

_________________


----------



## Calidecks

In 1901 a British engineer was the first person to patent the ...









_________________


----------



## StrongTower

Californiadecks said:


> 151 CFM 66 db
> 
> Just bought it from my lumberyard for $269.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________




I've got the Fein hooked up to a dust deputy on the end of my table saw. Works awesome. Only bad thing is that when hooked up direct with a Dewalt miter saw, the light keeps the vac running. I usually split circuits with a ivac switch so it's rarely a problem. 

Has been a solid vac, had it for just over a year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

StrongTower said:


> I've got the Fein hooked up to a dust deputy on the end of my table saw. Works awesome. Only bad thing is that when hooked up direct with a Dewalt miter saw, the light keeps the vac running. I usually split circuits with a ivac switch so it's rarely a problem.
> 
> Has been a solid vac, had it for just over a year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What do you mean when you say the light keeps the vac going? Splain Lucy! Now you got me worried! 

_________________


----------



## StrongTower

Californiadecks said:


> What do you mean when you say the light keeps the vac going? Splain Lucy! Now you got me worried!
> 
> _________________




The shadow light system on the Dewalt miter saw must draw enough that the circuit board doesn't time out. My old Dewalt extractor did the same thing. I rarely run my miter saw directly off the vac. It timed out fine with my Kapex with the laser on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Amazon dos comith!:whistling

No pic because I get this.....
Internal Server Error

The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.

Please contact the server administrator, [no address given] and inform them of the time the error occurred, and anything you might have done that may have caused the error.

More information about this error may be available in the server error log.


----------



## Leo G

See, says it's your fault.



> and anything you might have done that may have caused the error.


----------



## B.Johnson

RobertCDF said:


> Nope, it's on the wrong side. Blade goes on the left side of the saw so you can actually see what you're cutting.


Best to have one of each. There are times when it is easier to cut a bevel when the blade is on the right. I've even run into a situation or two where it was impossible to cut a bevel because the motor was in the way.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

... CT's Upload keeps failing. Thanks Photobucket


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Amazon dos comith!:whistling
> 
> No pic because I get this.....
> Internal Server Error
> 
> The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.
> 
> Please contact the server administrator, [no address given] and inform them of the time the error occurred, and anything you might have done that may have caused the error.
> 
> More information about this error may be available in the server error log.


Ok now it's good.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Still can't get pics uploaded.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Still can't get pics uploaded.


Did you resize it?


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

To what size? They're both under 4meg.


----------



## Justin Huisenga

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Ohhh where did you get that??? My Makita 18 pinner has no Sequential firing mode.
> 
> I've been using it when it first came out and love it. :thumbsup:


Yahoo Auctions in Japan. The body is a little different than the one that was available here but the features are the same.


----------



## C&C Custom Trim

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Still can't get pics uploaded.



Photobucket did a stupid last week. They want $600 a year to third party view forum pics. Pics are disappearing in threads in forums of all types, people are mass downloading their pics and deleting accounts. It was a last ditch effort by photobucket to stay alive, killing them faster.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Justin Huisenga said:


> Yahoo Auctions in Japan. The body is a little different than the one that was available here but the features are the same.


Is that a English or Japanese site?
Do I need to get my kid to do it for me??


----------



## RobertCDF

B.Johnson said:


> Best to have one of each. There are times when it is easier to cut a bevel when the blade is on the right. I've even run into a situation or two where it was impossible to cut a bevel because the motor was in the way.


Only saws I have with the blade on the right are the festool ts55 and HKC.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

RobertCDF said:


> Only saws I have with the blade on the right are the festool ts55 and HKC.


The only ones I have are the Makita track saw and my 10¼" Makita beam saw. I don't use it any more, I like the Sawsquach instead.


----------



## Unger.const

Californiadecks said:


> That surge is absolutely controllable. It's got plenty of balls when needed.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Agreed.


----------



## Unger.const

hdavis said:


> Sell a box for $25.


I would rather have alot of stainless screws the 20 bucks.

I've become very popular with my buddies who need screws now.....lol


----------



## VinylHanger

Unger.const said:


> I would rather have alot of stainless screws the 20 bucks.
> 
> I've become very popular with my buddies who need screws now.....lol


:shifty:


----------



## Calidecks

I got two boxes!









_________________


----------



## hdavis

Unger.const said:


> I've become very popular with my buddies who need screws now.....lol


:whistling


----------



## Calidecks

So where's the inside scoop on HDG 30 degree, 3-1/4 .131
Nails?


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Moze

Picked up the big brother of the DeWalt right angle drill. Have sixty 9/16" holes to drill in 1/4" steel beam. 

I've read the praises of annular bits but can't seem to locate any that will chuck up in a hand-held drill. They all seem to be for mag drills.

Found a couple threads here on the forum though and need to do some more reading. The current approach is to start with a 3/16" bit and work my way incrementally up to the 9/16". 

Gonna be a long day...


----------



## Inner10

Moze said:


> Picked up the big brother of the DeWalt right angle drill. Have sixty 9/16" holes to drill in 1/4" steel beam.
> 
> I've read the praises of annular bits but can't seem to locate any that will chuck up in a hand-held drill. They all seem to be for mag drills.
> 
> Found a couple threads here on the forum though and need to do some more reading. The current approach is to start with a 3/16" bit and work my way incrementally up to the 9/16".
> 
> Gonna be a long day...


I had to do that last year, get a dozen aircraft bits, start with 1/4" then straight to 9/16". Don't use that bit drill they turn too slow and are too heavy.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Moze

Inner10 said:


> I had to do that last year, get a dozen aircraft bits, start with 1/4" then straight to 9/16". Don't use that bit drill they turn too slow and are too heavy.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


@Inner10 Your posts were some of the ones I saw but need to read more in depth.

I had to start this job this past Thursday. Didn't find out until two days prior that the 30 cabinet signs I have to hang are no longer being suspended from a drywall ceiling with wood blocking but are now going into a 12"x12" steel beam. So I'm adapting as I go. 

Are you saying don't use the drill? You said 'bit drill' - I assume you mean drill. 

From what I've read, drilling slower in steel is better. 

One of the posters on here actually strapped his drill to the steel and would slowly ratchet it in. Might try that approach.


----------



## B.Johnson

Moze said:


> @Inner10 Your posts were some of the ones I saw but need to read more in depth.
> 
> I had to start this job this past Thursday. Didn't find out until two days prior that the 30 cabinet signs I have to hang are no longer being suspended from a drywall ceiling with wood blocking but are now going into a 12"x12" steel beam. So I'm adapting as I go.
> 
> Are you saying don't use the drill? You said 'bit drill' - I assume you mean drill.
> 
> From what I've read, drilling slower in steel is better.
> 
> One of the posters on here actually strapped his drill to the steel and would slowly ratchet it in. Might try that approach.


They make a magnetic drill, but they are not cheap. Perhaps you could rent one. I was told that when the metal shaving comes off in one long piece like peeling an apple, then you have the correct speed. Use oil as a lubricant/coolant if you can.


----------



## Calidecks

Divinci, remind me again what clubs you bought and how do you like them? Are they forgiving, REALLY forgiving??

_________________


----------



## Warren

Californiadecks said:


> I got two boxes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _________________


So Mike, you finally got tired of waiting for Milwaukee to come out with their framing gun?


----------



## Calidecks

Warren said:


> So Mike, you finally got tired of waiting for Milwaukee to come out with their framing gun?




I'm digging the new DeWalt. Found HDG .131 for 52 bucks a box of 2000. I'm paying 94 bucks for 4000 of the 21 degree nails. So they are about the same price.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Warren

Californiadecks said:


> I'm digging the new DeWalt. Found HDG .131 for 52 bucks a box of 2000. I'm paying 94 bucks for 4000 of the 21 degree nails. So they are about the same price.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


I have two that are still going well after 2 plus years. Certainly not an everyday gun for us, but comes out maybe 2 or 3 times per week. They can be a bit heavy, but not dealing with a hose or smelly gas is worth it. We like them for the first couple days on a new frame, as hoses aren't being dragged through the mud. Also nice for truss bracing, punch out, and basement framing. We don't do many decks, but I am sure it will work out great for you.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Californiadecks said:


> Divinci, remind me again what clubs you bought and how do you like them? Are they forgiving, REALLY forgiving??
> 
> _________________


All Callaway

Driver = Epic
3 wood = XR
3 Hybrid = Steelhead XR
Irons = Steelhead XR

I don’t know about “forgiving”. When your swing is as nice as mine, you don’t need forgiving. :laughing: :laughing: Sometimes I crack myself up.

Ok, they’re pretty forgiving. I think the King Cobras might be one of the most forgiving.

If I were you, I would get fitted (my fitting was $100 from GolfTec). The fitting saved me $400 (getting clubs I thought I wanted) You’re going to spend $1500 - $2000… get the right stuff. :thumbsup:

We just made airline reservations for the end of September. Thinking about trying to play Torrey Pines and Coronado (if we can find a way to get on). You wanna drive down and play?


----------



## BBuild

I picked up a new Cadex nailer yesterday. It was a pricey little sucker. I sure hope it holds up better than my grex green buddy. I'm thinking about ordering the Omer 12.50 to replace the GB this week.


----------



## Calidecks

DaVinciRemodel said:


> All Callaway
> 
> Driver = Epic
> 3 wood = XR
> 3 Hybrid = Steelhead XR
> Irons = Steelhead XR
> 
> I don’t know about “forgiving”. When your swing is as nice as mine, you don’t need forgiving. :laughing: :laughing: Sometimes I crack myself up.
> 
> Ok, they’re pretty forgiving. I think the King Cobras might be one of the most forgiving.
> 
> If I were you, I would get fitted (my fitting was $100 from GolfTec). The fitting saved me $400 (getting clubs I thought I wanted) You’re going to spend $1500 - $2000… get the right stuff.
> 
> We just made airline reservations for the end of September. Thinking about trying to play Torrey Pines and Coronado (if we can find a way to get on). You wanna drive down and play?


Not sure about those times. That's a pretty far drive for me!

_________________


----------



## Calidecks

Will the 2.0ah batteries work with the DeWalt Cordless Framing nailer?


Mike.
_______________


----------



## overanalyze

Californiadecks said:


> Will the 2.0ah batteries work with the DeWalt Cordless Framing nailer?
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Yes..just won't last as long.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Californiadecks said:


> Will the 2.0ah batteries work with the DeWalt Cordless Framing nailer?
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________





overanalyze said:


> Yes..just won't last as long.


How about the flex volt,,, that would last a long time.


----------



## overanalyze

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> How about the flex volt,,, that would last a long time.


Yeah I bet it would. Prob add some more weight too...

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom M

I thought about getting fitted for clubs myself. I didn't anticipate spending more than 700-800 though. $2k man......my swing is pretty enough the ball striking could be more consistent though. :smile:


----------



## Leo G

One of my Makita 10.8v 1.5AH batteries chit the bed the other day. Threw it across the shop. I was pissed. Went looking around the interwebby thing and found some cheap replacements. $15 for 1 or $20 for 2. I figure for $10 a pc if they crap out it'll be a cheap lesson learned. Got good reviews, so I'll give it a shot.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01N1H37JK/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Leo G said:


> One of my Makita 10.8v 1.5AH batteries chit the bed the other day. Threw it across the shop. I was pissed. Went looking around the interwebby thing and found some cheap replacements. $15 for 1 or $20 for 2. I figure for $10 a pc if they crap out it'll be a cheap lesson learned. Got good reviews, so I'll give it a shot.


I have these batteries that are 3½years old. The whole kit goes on sale for 99$ and if the batteries die they replace em.:thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G

The battery that died was actually the newest one of them I have. It's one of the 12v MAX batteries, the rest I have are 10.8v


----------



## Inner10

Moze said:


> @Inner10 Your posts were some of the ones I saw but need to read more in depth.
> 
> I had to start this job this past Thursday. Didn't find out until two days prior that the 30 cabinet signs I have to hang are no longer being suspended from a drywall ceiling with wood blocking but are now going into a 12"x12" steel beam. So I'm adapting as I go.
> 
> Are you saying don't use the drill? You said 'bit drill' - I assume you mean drill.
> 
> From what I've read, drilling slower in steel is better.
> 
> One of the posters on here actually strapped his drill to the steel and would slowly ratchet it in. Might try that approach.


Don't use the BIG drill. Sorry for the typo.

Speed depends on the bit, use a regular cordless drill, mid-high for the 1/4" then finish with the 9/16" on med-low speed. They will drill faster than you think. I use aircraft bits because I can feel the flex it the bit to determine the correct pressure, and it keeps your face further away when using your shoulder for pressure.

I bought annular cutters, they didn't work as well as I though. The mag drill is a pain in the ass overhead and isn't worth it for holes under an inch in diameter, and they drip oil all over the fvcking place upside down. By the time you chain and set a massive heavy drill I'd already be finishing it up with my cordless.

I did a total of 64x 7/16 holes and 24x 9/16 holes in a steel beam that was 3/8-1/2" thick...outside...off a ladder with a retractable life line...12-15 up, all overhead. Couldn't get lifts, all I had at my disposal was ladders and a crane with a basket.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Leo G said:


> It's one of the 12v MAX batteries, the rest I have are 10.8v


They're all 10.8ah,,,, that 12v is at the Max output point like the DeWalt 20v max
Why not upgrade to the new slide on 12v Makitas tools?


----------



## Inner10

Moze said:


> @Inner10 Your posts were some of the ones I saw but need to read more in depth.
> 
> I had to start this job this past Thursday. Didn't find out until two days prior that the 30 cabinet signs I have to hang are no longer being suspended from a drywall ceiling with wood blocking but are now going into a 12"x12" steel beam. So I'm adapting as I go.
> 
> Are you saying don't use the drill? You said 'bit drill' - I assume you mean drill.
> 
> From what I've read, drilling slower in steel is better.
> 
> One of the posters on here actually strapped his drill to the steel and would slowly ratchet it in. Might try that approach.


John used the ratched strap on the drill, I tried it and it worked OK, I really only used it for the few I had to face drill to mount the subs, it was too awkward for the most part.

If I had to do it all again I'd return my fancy drill bits and just get a Strong Arm for my cordless:


----------



## hdavis

Bought a HF non-contact thermometer a while back. Not accurate, and not real repeatable, but if you're just comparing two areas temps, the differential temp seems OK.

First I used my Fluke Ti25 on some wet wall/ceiling areas to determine the extent of the water damage, and since then I've been able to check how it's drying out with the el cheapo thermometer. The big benefit to me is the HF temperature unit is much smaller than my thermal imager, which I hate carrying around.


----------



## Inner10

Moze said:


> Picked up the big brother of the DeWalt right angle drill. Have sixty 9/16" holes to drill in 1/4" steel beam.
> 
> I've read the praises of annular bits but can't seem to locate any that will chuck up in a hand-held drill. They all seem to be for mag drills.
> 
> Found a couple threads here on the forum though and need to do some more reading. The current approach is to start with a 3/16" bit and work my way incrementally up to the 9/16".
> 
> Gonna be a long day...


Here's the bits I used. For 60 holes you can get by with one 1/4 and one 9/16 but I'd get two of each just in case.

http://shop.triumphtwistdrill.com/Product/viewitem/?Style=T12HH

I also dipped them in Lennox Lube Tube wax to keep the heat down a bit, it drips less than oil but still...don't wear a good shirt.

http://www.lenoxtools.com/pages/lube-tube-band-saw-lubricant.aspx


----------



## Leo G

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> They're all 10.8ah,,,, that 12v is at the Max output point like the DeWalt 20v max
> Why not upgrade to the new slide on 12v Makitas tools?


Ya, I know that. But my 10.8v batteries are all good, just the newer 12v MAX is the one that crapped out.


----------



## Mike-B

Inner10 said:


> Here's the bits I used. For 60 holes you can get by with one 1/4 and one 9/16 but I'd get two of each just in case.
> 
> http://shop.triumphtwistdrill.com/Product/viewitem/?Style=T12HH
> 
> I also dipped them in Lennox Lube Tube wax to keep the heat down a bit, it drips less than oil but still...don't wear a good shirt.
> 
> http://www.lenoxtools.com/pages/lube-tube-band-saw-lubricant.aspx


I'm getting an error from that link for the bits.

We do a lot of steel work. We have a portable punch that we run off an electric over hydraulic pump for a rigid conduit bender. We have multiple mag drills (1 hougen, 1 fein, 3 sluggers).

When we need a lot of holes in steel, and we can't fit one of the tools above in the space available, we often use a carbide cutter. Champion is one manufacturer that I've purchased from. They carry many diameters in different cutting depths. If your drilling thru thick steel be sure to match cutter depth. My guys were really impressed with them.

I bought the guys Jacob's adapters for their hilti hammer drills. Nice to have the clutch feature when drilling big holes. Not needed so much with the carbide cutters but definitely comes in handy with big hole saws in wood. I first did this after twisting my wrist running a 5" holesaw. We were running conduit from floor to basement in an old ski resort and many of the floors were THICK wood. 


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10

Mike-B said:


> I'm getting an error from that link for the bits.
> 
> We do a lot of steel work. We have a portable punch that we run off an electric over hydraulic pump for a rigid conduit bender. We have multiple mag drills (1 hougen, 1 fein, 3 sluggers).
> 
> When we need a lot of holes in steel, and we can't fit one of the tools above in the space available, we often use a carbide cutter. Champion is one manufacturer that I've purchased from. They carry many diameters in different cutting depths. If your drilling thru thick steel be sure to match cutter depth. My guys were really impressed with them.
> 
> I bought the guys Jacob's adapters for their hilti hammer drills. Nice to have the clutch feature when drilling big holes. Not needed so much with the carbide cutters but definitely comes in handy with big hole saws in wood. I first did this after twisting my wrist running a 5" holesaw. We were running conduit from floor to basement in an old ski resort and many of the floors were THICK wood.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


A punch would have been the cat's meow.

I have a champion carbide holesaw that I got from HD Supply, works well, wasn't cheap though. I think 1/2" is the breaking point for twist drills, anything larger and you want to use a cutter, anything smaller and you want a twist bit.


----------



## Leo G

I have a 9/16", 5/8", 11/16" and 3/4" twist bits. Work fine.


----------



## kixnbux

Ordered the Festool drywall screwgun today. The collection continues


----------



## Peter_C

kixnbux said:


> Ordered the Festool drywall screwgun today. The collection continues


Please give us a report on it. I have been thinking about getting a dedicated screwgun, and the Festool is at the top of the list.


----------



## kixnbux

Peter_C said:


> Please give us a report on it. I have been thinking about getting a dedicated screwgun, and the Festool is at the top of the list.




You bet. I've got two jobs waiting on it


----------



## Inner10

Leo G said:


> I have a 9/16", 5/8", 11/16" and 3/4" twist bits. Work fine.


They work, but it's not efficient time-wise. If you are drilling 3/4" it's better to use a hole cutter instead of a twist.


----------



## Leo G

Maybe in metal, not in wood.


----------



## GregB

Moze said:


> Picked up the big brother of the DeWalt right angle drill. Have sixty 9/16" holes to drill in 1/4" steel beam.
> 
> I've read the praises of annular bits but can't seem to locate any that will chuck up in a hand-held drill. They all seem to be for mag drills.
> 
> Found a couple threads here on the forum though and need to do some more reading. The current approach is to start with a 3/16" bit and work my way incrementally up to the 9/16".
> 
> Gonna be a long day...


Wrong tool for the job, I'm afraid. Made for big cutters in wood and getting in between studs or joists.

If you can drill horizontally or down, I would use my Milwaukee 0-500rpm D-Handle Drill and Norseman Super Premium Drill bit. No pilot hole necessary. If you need to drill from bottom, it is going to be too difficult to exert enough pressure to make that work well, so I would suggest you rent a mag drill with annular cutter.

If you need cordless and have to drill up, this will seem to be worth 10x what it costs: https://www.milwaukeetool.com/accessories/drilling/49-57-8064


----------



## Calidecks

Just ordered Ping G400 full set. 

_________________


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Not mine, but I tracked down one fairly hard to find saw to rebuild for a customer and also got another that is hardly known to exist, the little one. Plus they had a pretty sweet little lathe, 33k pounds....









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mort

I bet you could turn some really cool pens on that thing.


----------



## hdavis

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Not mine, but I tracked down one fairly hard to find saw to rebuild for a customer and also got another that is hardly known to exist, the little one. Plus they had a pretty sweet little lathe, 33k pounds
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


You didn't get the lathe, did you?


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

No, no lathe for me. It was just impressive to stand in front of. 


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Californiadecks said:


> We're your irons graphite or steel?
> 
> _________________


Irons are steel flex shaft - slow club head speed.

Woods are steel stiff shaft - high club head speed.

Graphite was just too whippy. I had trouble controlling them.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Californiadecks said:


> Just ordered Ping G400 full set.
> 
> _________________


Just read some reviews on them... Look solid to me :thumbsup:


----------



## Railman

The lathe is huge, but so is the band saw. 
What is that....a Snow Flake 48?


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Railman said:


> The lathe is huge, but so is the band saw.
> What is that....a Snow Flake 48?


It's just the Y36, but they are big saws to begin with. The y42 is even harder to find. 


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mort

Fell off the wagon.


----------



## Leo G

Mort said:


> Fell off the wagon.


You do that a lot Mort :laughing:


----------



## Unger.const

StrongTower said:


> How are these on performance? I thought I had read that they didn't work well. Seems like a smoking deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


15ga is awesome. The 18ga struggles


----------



## Unger.const

Lettusbee said:


> Had to go to four other Home Desperates, but found 4 more of these on the clearance shelf. Ordered up some 1x10 beetle kill and gonna turn these into permanent but mobile storage for my painting gear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Are those the aluminum ones or steel?


----------



## Lettusbee

Unger.const said:


> Are those the aluminum ones or steel?


Aluminum. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mort

Leo G said:


> You do that a lot Mort :laughing:




I've got a really crappy wagon :laughing:


----------



## hdavis

Mort said:


> I've got a really crappy wagon :laughing:


Luckily it's a short fall....


----------



## Lettusbee

Californiadecks said:


> Just ordered Ping G400 full set.
> 
> _________________



Prolly coulda boughta lotta tools for that kinda dough:whistling


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Lettusbee said:


> Prolly coulda boughta lotta tools for that kinda dough:whistling


Those are tools... The best kind:thumbsup:


----------



## Calidecks

Headed back to Trump National as soon as the new clubs get here. I can't even sleep I'm so excited. Lol!


Mike.
_______________


----------



## hdavis

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Those are tools... The best kind:thumbsup:


A good old fashioned chisel retains value better.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

hdavis said:


> A good old fashioned chisel retains value better.


You can’t putt with a chisel!

You can’t make as much money with a chisel!

I’ve got some old chisels that aren’t worth chit!

Case closed! 

:laughing:


----------



## Leo G

Of course you can putt with a chisel.

And I don't see Mike making any kind of money with a golf club.


----------



## Calidecks

Leo G said:


> Of course you can putt with a chisel.
> 
> And I don't see Mike making any kind of money with a golf club.


If I can sell a deck over a dumpling dinner in Shanghai, China, I can certainly do it over a golf ball. 

_________________


----------



## Lettusbee

I know for a fact that I have missed out on a golden networking opportunity when I answered in the negative if I played golf. 

If I had that moment to do over, I would have said "sure", and then spent the next two weeks taking lessons until the proposed tournament date.


----------



## B.Johnson

I think that golf clubs are only tools if you are a pro, and can't wait for this channel to get back to it's regularly scheduled programming.:thumbsup:


----------



## hdavis

DaVinciRemodel said:


> You can’t putt with a chisel!
> 
> You can’t make as much money with a chisel!
> 
> I’ve got some old chisels that aren’t worth chit!
> 
> Case closed!
> 
> :laughing:



Not many people make money playing golf.:whistling

I used to buy very expensive but out of fashion drivers for $5. Even a good old chisel is worth $10.

Maybe once DaVinci's done with them, they aren't worth anything, though.:whistling


----------



## BBuild

2 new finish guns. Hitatchi 16g, an Omer 18g, and the new 6oz gluebot


----------



## txgencon

Ran across these on Amazon as a lightning deal. I think I'm gonna like them for certain situations. The magnetic rings spin freely.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008FGMG0S/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Unger.const

Love these frigging saws. I donate the blade it comes with and put a Diablo blade on it. Super light. Cuts all day. 

Now if they would just make the diablo ultimate framing demo blade in this size!


----------



## wazez

txgencon said:


> Ran across these on Amazon as a lightning deal. I think I'm gonna like them for certain situations. The magnetic rings spin freely.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008FGMG0S/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


I buy those at menards. They work good. I think there only bout $3-4 there.


----------



## Calidecks

Can't wait until my broken ribs heal!















Mike.
_______________


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Are they in? Send them here, I’ll break them in for you :laughing:


----------



## Calidecks

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Are they in? Send them here, I’ll break them in for you :laughing:


Still not in. Maybe Friday. You'd need to be left handed. 

_________________


----------



## Peter_C

Unger.const said:


> Love these frigging saws. I donate the blade it comes with and put a Diablo blade on it. Super light. Cuts all day.
> 
> Now if they would just make the diablo ultimate framing demo blade in this size!


I tried my friends M12 on a job and didn't feel like it had enough power for cross cutting 2X material. What are your thoughts on them past "love them"?


----------



## Calidecks

Nelson composite shims ROCK!









_________________


----------



## hammer7896

Californiadecks said:


> Nelson composite shims ROCK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _________________




Do you get those online or from your local yard?


Mike


----------



## Calidecks

hammer7896 said:


> Do you get those online or from your local yard?
> 
> 
> Mike


Online. That was 152.00 bucks worth. They aren't cheap, but they are quality. 

_________________


----------



## Calidecks

Here

https://www.braxton-bragg.com/index...ore7catalog.level/bc/0,8459,10383,8599,10383/

_________________


----------



## Calidecks

Here's the down low

http://dai.ly/x2a5483

_________________


----------



## hammer7896

Thank you sir


Mike


----------



## Unger.const

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I am thinking about learning motor repair and rewinding.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I thought you did that in your sleep?


----------



## madrina

Milwalkee cordless band saw. Rocks the house.. i bought it because i needed to cut A piece of rebar. Lol. And no!, that is not just an excuse! I had to have it for work. Today. To cut the damn rebar i told you! Damn why is everyone looking at me?!! Does anyone have anything i can cut with this thing? I bought it to help all of you.


----------



## Peter_C

madrina said:


> Milwalkee cordless band saw. Rocks the house.. i bought it because i needed to cut A piece of rebar. Lol. And no!, that is not just an excuse! I had to have it for work. Today. To cut the damn rebar i told you! Damn why is everyone looking at me?!! Does anyone have anything i can cut with this thing? I bought it to help all of you.


The M12 bandsaw is the ultimate 1 handed bandsaw :thumbsup: I bought spare blades for mine yesterday if that counts...


----------



## NYgutterguy

NYgutterguy said:


> Not a tool but just picked this up. Bose sound link. Incredible sound for such a small speaker. Perfect for guys who listen to tunes while working. I bought for my pool area etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Whatever you do don't forget to bring it in during a downpour. Water resistant a lot different than water proof lol. No longer charges 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Unger.const said:


> I thought you did that in your sleep?


I wish. Just worried my motor shop may not be around forever. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I wish. Just worried my motor shop may not be around forever.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


My local one closed a couple years ago. The equipment went very cheaply.


----------



## Unger.const

Got the new high efficiency airless tips and a new gun.

And some new tile spacer clamps. Going to give them a shot and see how they work.

As well as a bissell crosswave wet floor cleaner. That thing was awesome spot removal last night. Now I'm going to see if it will clean thinset haze off the new tiles.


----------



## rblakes1

I've been slacking on sending my impacts of to get the triggers fixed, so I picked this up yesterday. Only $89 









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

Unloading the first 3 this morning. Get the other 3 tomorrow









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## overanalyze

Going into the rolloff business John? 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

That looks a bit stout on that trailer.


----------



## Jaws

Leo G said:


> That looks a bit stout on that trailer.


It's rated for it but they sure caught a lot of wind

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

overanalyze said:


> Going into the rolloff business John?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


No still the construction business. Tired of spending more than 50k on trash and not getting what I need when I need it. Be a nice chunk of change staying in the company this way too

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumLLC

Jaws said:


> Unloading the first 3 this morning. Get the other 3 tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


So how much does a dumpster go for? What is your plan for moving and emptying them? Do you have a roll off truck? 

Just for reference how big of a company are you or how many jobs you got going at once? Just curious one how much 6 dumpsters will support?


----------



## Jaws

platinumLLC said:


> So how much does a dumpster go for? What is your plan for moving and emptying them? Do you have a roll off truck?
> 
> Just for reference how big of a company are you or how many jobs you got going at once? Just curious one how much 6 dumpsters will support?


That trailer is what you haul the dumpsters on one at a time. 

We have 3/4 and 1 ton trucks so yes we can haul them.

Moving and emptying will happen with truck and trailer. My old boss had his own dumpsters as well and used a 3/4 diesel for years to haul them. I imagine the dually will pull these often, but our 3/4s have never had trouble with 20.yard dump trailers when not full.of concrete or something. 

We have had 14 to 20 yard dump trailers these are much the same. 

Dump trash in San Saba. 5 of our vehicles and 5 drivers (including the us the owners ) Can pull them. 

Last two years 5-8 jobs at a time. 

Like I said spent over 50k in trash last year. 



Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumLLC

Didn't even know they made roll off trailers. Just did some googling and they're pretty neat. 

So what made you go with this setup over buying a handful of dump trailers? I'm guessing one roll off trailer and 6 dumpsters is more cost effective?

How much you looking to save a year by not paying the dumpster rental fees and fee to dump/deliver? Seems like a good idea that even smaller business' could benefit from depending on how one roll off trailer and 1 or 2 dumpsters compares to a dump trailer.

Have you looked into any of the EPA/DNR stuff for running your own garbage service now? Any special licenses or permits needed? I'd guess they would be pretty strict on something like that. So what happens if someone throws some prohibited crap in your dumpster and they find it when you dump? I know most sites around here with a dumpster aren't secured and people love to dump whatever they can throw in them.


----------



## Unger.const

Jaws said:


> Unloading the first 3 this morning. Get the other 3 tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Are those the Texas pride units?


----------



## Jaws

There is no special liscences in Texas for hauling your own garbage, most contractors have at least one dump trailer. This is no different except you can drop it off and leave it. Harder to steal and I can leave it overnight in municipalities you can't leave a trailer

TCEQ has no special certs either for running your own debris to the dump either. I would never lease to anyone else, I'm not a trash company. I'm sure there are special requirements if you have a trash company 

Same thing would happen if I put something illegal in a dump trailer - if someone sees it at the dump you have to take it with you 

This is not a dumpster service. This is the same as any other contractor with dump trailers. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

Unger.const said:


> Are those the Texas pride units?


Yes

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumLLC

Jaws said:


> This is not a dumpster service. This is the same as any other contractor with dump trailers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Makes sense I didn't really think about it like that, just saw the trailer full of dumpsters and "getting more tomorrow". LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

wazez said:


> View attachment 404882
> 
> My old one did not fare do well after falling off the truck going down the road.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G860P using Tapatalk


Looks just fine. What are you... a perfectionist?


----------



## charimon

There are times when I LOVE Craig's List
$350 cash and carry.


----------



## Inner10

charimon said:


> There are times when I LOVE Craig's List
> $350 cash and carry.


I was on a job where they had a minimum of 4 of those running at the same time...they are LOUD.


----------



## Peter_C

Peter_C said:


> Haven't needed to buy much in the way of tools lately. I did want another larger M12 battery for my light, and also wanted to get an M12 screwdriver (Fuel/brushless of course). HD's promo of buy the screwdriver kit and get a free 4.0aH battery, had sat in my cart for well over a month, but the promo ends this month, so I pulled the trigger and it arrived today. It came with two 2.0aH batteries also, so they will be nice to have too, although not the new 3.0aH. The latest big batteries are 6.0aH but the 4.0aH does what I need, especially as they are part of the promo.


Turns out the screwdriver was defective from day one, and I never even got to use once. Also didn't get a chance to return it within the 30 day window, so off it went to one of Milwaukee's service centers. Lets just say I am sitting here still pissed at Milwaukee. I turned it in on August 30th. Sent a follow up email on Sept 14th and was told it would be ready the next day. In other words I reminded them it was turned in for repairs. Got a voice mail later in the day saying it would be ready for pickup the next day Sept 15th. Finally had a chance to go pick it up on Sept 22nd and when I stopped in was told, "Did we call you?" Why "YES, and here let me play the voice mail. "Oh well it will be ready for pickup in a couple of days". REALLY? I was originally told it would be ready by the end of the week. 

So now I am completely turned off by Milwaukee service. I was holding a cordless 1/2" impact Makita in one hand and a Milwaukee cordless in the other. I am going to buy one soon and Makita is now on top. After winning the Milwaukee yard equipment I had kinda started heading towards Milwaukee, but now I am thinking of sticking with Makita. Makita service was fast and they did exactly what they said they were going to do. Customer service is one of the most important things to me.


----------



## wazez

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Looks just fine. What are you... a perfectionist?


Not really but I do like my level to be straight 

Sent from my SM-G860P using Tapatalk


----------



## B.Johnson

Peter_C said:


> Turns out the screwdriver was defective from day one, and I never even got to use once. Also didn't get a chance to return it within the 30 day window, so off it went to one of Milwaukee's service centers. Lets just say I am sitting here still pissed at Milwaukee. I turned it in on August 30th. Sent a follow up email on Sept 14th and was told it would be ready the next day. In other words I reminded them it was turned in for repairs. Got a voice mail later in the day saying it would be ready for pickup the next day Sept 15th. Finally had a chance to go pick it up on Sept 22nd and when I stopped in was told, "Did we call you?" Why "YES, and here let me play the voice mail. "Oh well it will be ready for pickup in a couple of days". REALLY? I was originally told it would be ready by the end of the week.
> 
> So now I am completely turned off by Milwaukee service. I was holding a cordless 1/2" impact Makita in one hand and a Milwaukee cordless in the other. I am going to buy one soon and Makita is now on top. After winning the Milwaukee yard equipment I had kinda started heading towards Milwaukee, but now I am thinking of sticking with Makita. Makita service was fast and they did exactly what they said they were going to do. Customer service is one of the most important things to me.


Can I have your yard tools?


----------



## Calidecks

Peter_C said:


> Turns out the screwdriver was defective from day one, and I never even got to use once. Also didn't get a chance to return it within the 30 day window, so off it went to one of Milwaukee's service centers. Lets just say I am sitting here still pissed at Milwaukee. I turned it in on August 30th. Sent a follow up email on Sept 14th and was told it would be ready the next day. In other words I reminded them it was turned in for repairs. Got a voice mail later in the day saying it would be ready for pickup the next day Sept 15th. Finally had a chance to go pick it up on Sept 22nd and when I stopped in was told, "Did we call you?" Why "YES, and here let me play the voice mail. "Oh well it will be ready for pickup in a couple of days". REALLY? I was originally told it would be ready by the end of the week.
> 
> So now I am completely turned off by Milwaukee service. I was holding a cordless 1/2" impact Makita in one hand and a Milwaukee cordless in the other. I am going to buy one soon and Makita is now on top. After winning the Milwaukee yard equipment I had kinda started heading towards Milwaukee, but now I am thinking of sticking with Makita. Makita service was fast and they did exactly what they said they were going to do. Customer service is one of the most important things to me.


You're going about it the wrong. It's probably an authorized service center. Go online and Milwaukee will give you an RMA with pre-paid postage. The whole process took about a week. Service centers are hit and miss. 

_________________


----------



## AustinDB

I called the Milwaukee service center located in Austin and they indicated repair time is 3-4 weeks. he recommended sending them in to Milwaukee and their turn around was 7-10 days.


----------



## Calidecks

72chevy4x4 said:


> I called the Milwaukee service center located in Austin and they indicated repair time is 3-4 weeks. he recommended sending them in to Milwaukee and their turn around was 7-10 days.


Ive sent tools that went out of state and had it back on my doorstep within a week. In fact they've sent me new tools instead of fixing them. 

_________________


----------



## Peter_C

Californiadecks said:


> Ive sent tools that went out of state and had it back on my doorstep within a week. In fact they've sent me new tools instead of fixing them.
> 
> _________________


Mine WAS brand new and didn't work which is what is also turning me off to Milwaukee. Quality control is lacking 

Thanks for the tips on where to send broken tools in the future guys :thumbsup:

I guess my experience with Snap-on Tools has left me a little spoiled to say the least.


----------



## Calidecks

I have to say, this saw is the ****! It's got a motion sensitive led that all you have to do is move the saw for it to come on. It will work great trying to see lines on dark composites.










Mike.
_______________


----------



## Designed2Fail

wazez said:


> Not really but I do like my level to be straight
> 
> Sent from my SM-G860P using Tapatalk


Well now its curved to make sure radius work is level that's all lol.


----------



## Designed2Fail

Californiadecks said:


> I have to say, this saw is the ****! It's got a motion sensitive led that all you have to do is move the saw for it to come on. It will work great trying to see lines on dark composites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


So you can use Metabo batteries on Mafell tools? Hows that one work lol.


----------



## Calidecks

Designed2Fail said:


> So you can use Metabo batteries on Mafell tools? Hows that one work lol.




Yes, I have 2 Mafell batteries and two Metabo batteries. Metabo makes the batteries for Mafell.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Designed2Fail

Californiadecks said:


> Yes, I have 2 Mafell batteries and two Metabo batteries. Metabo makes the batteries for Mafell.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


That's neat to know did not know that. Bet its cheaper going Metabo batteries than Mafell. I could be very wrong don't have any of either tools. 

Now is the big saw on the left in the first pic a 30mm arbor blade? My cordless HILTI I had to have is 30mm.

7.5 is always better than 7 1/4 lol


----------



## Calidecks

Designed2Fail said:


> That's neat to know did not know that. Bet its cheaper going Metabo batteries than Mafell. I could be very wrong don't have any of either tools.
> 
> Now is the big saw on the left in the first pic a 30mm arbor blade? My cordless HILTI I had to have is 30mm.
> 
> 7.5 is always better than 7 1/4 lol




They are all 20mm Arbors. And realistically the Metabo batteries aren't really any cheaper, just easier to get here in the States. Metabo batteries are awesome. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Designed2Fail

Californiadecks said:


> They are all 20mm Arbors. And realistically the Metabo batteries aren't really any cheaper, just easier to get here in the States. Metabo batteries are awesome.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


that's sweet. 

Wish I did a bit more homework on the HILTI SC 70W-A22. A very nice and powerful cordless saw that can actually do production work. Can also put it on a track.

I just dont care for buying blades in the UK so I stick with a decent name brand Freud when there is better. I just dont know which ones over there.


----------



## RangoWA

Peter_C said:


> Mine WAS brand new and didn't work which is what is also turning me off to Milwaukee. Quality control is lacking


I don't think that's fair. A lemon can happen with any product. It got complicated for you because you didn't notice until after 30 days so most stores can't help and would refer to the manufacturer.

I bought a Milwaukee right angle drill, made in China now, and the quality is as good as what I used in the 80s. I have no skin in the game bit come on, blaming a manufacturer for your experience with a service center? Did you try to contact the corporate customer service? Sounds like they needed their feet put to the fire.


----------



## kixnbux

RangoWA said:


> I don't think that's fair. A lemon can happen with any product. It got complicated for you because you didn't notice until after 30 days so most stores can't help and would refer to the manufacturer.
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a Milwaukee right angle drill, made in China now, and the quality is as good as what I used in the 80s. I have no skin in the game bit come on, blaming a manufacturer for your experience with a service center? Did you try to contact the corporate customer service? Sounds like they needed their feet put to the fire.




How is that not fair? They should’ve tested better. I know if I buy a brand new new and it’s doa I’m not buying another from that company


----------



## B.Johnson

kixnbux said:


> How is that not fair? They should’ve tested better. I know if I buy a brand new new and it’s doa I’m not buying another from that company


What if it got damaged during shipping? Ship happens.


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> I don't use Poplar for cabinets anymore, moves to much for me. Soft maple for painted cabinets.


What he said.

Tom


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Apparently I needed two more hoses, 500 bucks now. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1

Leo G said:


> I don't use Poplar for cabinets anymore, moves to much for me. Soft maple for painted cabinets.


I'm used to poplar from when I was in the field doing built ins with my old company. I just started reading up again on the better choices for paint grade, but my father in law wants to keep cost down for these. I'm sure my mother in law wouldn't have minded the extra cost though 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1

rrk said:


> ever use Rev Bead, I did a few months ago I like it a lot very smooth, no harsh grain.
> 
> http://www.patriottimber.com/revbead-reversible-plywood-beadboard/


I think I've seen it, but don't think I've worked with it yet. I'll keep it in mind for the next time I do something with beadboard

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1

And I just realized I put this in TBA, not post a picture of your job  oops

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Interesting matchup







Mike.
_______________


----------



## A&E Exteriors

I may get kicked in the balls when I get home


----------



## Leo G

You should have bought that groin cup years ago.

How do you know it hurts more to get kicked in the nuts than giving child birth?

Many women say they want to have more children, but you never hear a guy say he'd like to be kicked in the nuts again :w00t:


----------



## hdavis

A&E Exteriors said:


> I may get kicked in the balls when I get home


At least she cares.:laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

A&E Exteriors said:


> I may get kicked in the balls when I get home


Why show her:blink:


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Why show her:blink:


Hard to hide when she works with me a few days a week. Lol


----------



## A&E Exteriors

That being said...i haven't mentioned them to her yet!


----------



## Leo G

So ballz still intact !!!


----------



## RangoWA

Ask her if you can use her new tools!


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

I got a new box.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Ooooo and it's a big one too!!


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Even survived Irma. 




Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis

Good thing you read technical German...


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

All unwrapped.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

The stinger cap nail gun works beautifully. I ended up having to pull it out with her on the job...lol. now I have to buy her a dishwasher before I go


----------



## Leo G

I haven't got it yet. I'll let you know if it sucks or it sucks. Gets good reviews and shows up a bunch in the top vacuums to buy.


----------



## J.C.

Had my $50 tool voucher burnin' a hole in my pocket so ordered a couple things over the weekend.


----------



## Inner10

J.C. said:


> Had my $50 tool voucher burnin' a hole in my pocket so ordered a couple things over the weekend.


50 bucks covered all that eh?


----------



## Peter_C

Inner10 said:


> 50 bucks covered all that eh?


No a killer deal on a sander, and Systainer with a rebate caused him to spend hundreds of dollars :laughing: Crap I have another $50 rebate left for...an MFT + another item to get 10% off, or maybe an OF1400.


----------



## Leo G

I have an OF1400. Great router, smooth and powerful. Don't like the handles. I never use it.


----------



## shanewreckd

I almost forgot about this little pair. Nothing fancy, but I've wanted a spud for quite a while.


----------



## J.C.

Inner10 said:


> 50 bucks covered all that eh?


Not quite but with the $50 rebate and the 10% off the vac, they were paying me to buy them. :laughing:


----------



## rblakes1

My first Festool purchase 









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## overanalyze

rblakes1 said:


> My first Festool purchase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Send them back. Poor design. Order the Makita ones or if you handy make a set.









Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom M

Whats different about the makita ones? I have the Festool ones. I could do without the slotted head but otherwise


----------



## overanalyze

Tom M said:


> Whats different about the makita ones? I have the Festool ones. I could do without the slotted head but otherwise


http://www.toolnut.com/makita-p-457...ddwxCBLPUG5iIl3j53GpfOiUT0zllELhoCw4oQAvD_BwE

They are what I copied when I made mine. Instead of the screw being tightened against the aluminum, the set screw pushes the 2 plates apart inside the channel. A much more solid way to attach the rails. Plus no dimpled rails. 

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

overanalyze said:


> http://www.toolnut.com/makita-p-457...ddwxCBLPUG5iIl3j53GpfOiUT0zllELhoCw4oQAvD_BwE
> 
> They are what I copied when I made mine. Instead of the screw being tightened against the aluminum, the set screw pushes the 2 plates apart inside the channel. A much more solid way to attach the rails. Plus no dimpled rails.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


 Man and I've got fessy track connectors in my Makita tracks:blink: I need to update


----------



## tjbnwi

Tom M said:


> Whats different about the makita ones? I have the Festool ones. I could do without the slotted head but otherwise


Keep the slotted head screws, they prevent over torquing and dimpling the rail.

From what I understand the Makitas are better as Over pointed out. 

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Man and I've got fessy track connectors in my Makita tracks:blink: I need to update


I have Festool connectors in each of my saw Systainers. I think I've used them less than 10 times over the years. I prefer using a long rail.

Tom


----------



## overanalyze

I have a long rail and the mid size that came with my TS55. I keeo the connectors in the slots of the long rail. I only connect the two tails a handful of times a year as well. 

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

tjbnwi said:


> I have Festool connectors in each of my saw Systainers. I think I've used them less than 10 times over the years. I prefer using a long rail.
> 
> Tom


No one will ship a long rail out here. Maybe some day I'll deal with getting someone to ship me one.


----------



## overanalyze

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> No one will ship a long rail out here. Maybe some day I'll deal with getting someone to ship me one.


I think it exceeds the overhead storage on the plane or I would bring one to ya! 

I wonder if I could check it for a bag fee?? 

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> No one will ship a long rail out here. Maybe some day I'll deal with getting someone to ship me one.


Get the 2700 or 3000, not the 5000.:laughing:

Tom


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

overanalyze said:


> I think it exceeds the overhead storage on the plane or I would bring one to ya!
> 
> I wonder if I could check it for a bag fee??
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


No a airplane won't deal with it. It has to come air fright or boat.. I see the 118" makita go on sale over there for 200$


----------



## rblakes1

I needed them for today and nobody stocks anything makita track saw related. My own fault because I forgot to get them at the show when I picked up the saw. 

I'm more concerned that one of my tracks doesn't have a square cut on it, I need to look at it closer tomorrow

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## SectorSecurity

Really wanna see some reviews on the packout stuff.

Wanna order some of it but want some non paid reviews of it

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## shanewreckd

I just got a new 5 amp today too Youngin. Amazon had them for such a good price I figured I needed another :laughing:


----------



## asevereid

shanewreckd said:


> I just got a new 5 amp today too Youngin. Amazon had them for such a good price I figured I needed another :laughing:
> 
> View attachment 410481


Hey, I forgot to mention to you that Atlas Tools has that m12 speaker on sale right now for $39. Limited supply though... 

Sent from my SM-G530W using Tapatalk


----------



## Unger.const

SectorSecurity said:


> Really wanna see some reviews on the packout stuff.
> 
> Wanna order some of it but want some non paid reviews of it
> 
> Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


My base box with wheels showed up today.......still waiting on small boxes.


----------



## SectorSecurity

I'm waiting to pull the trigger on several boxes

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## RangoWA

Hey, I gotta question about Milwaukee's batteries. I have the pre-M series set. Batteries are obviously getting old, definitely slowing down.
The M series batteries look like the same connection, do they fit and can I charge them up with my charger?


----------



## Youngin'

RangoWA said:


> Hey, I gotta question about Milwaukee's batteries. I have the pre-M series set. Batteries are obviously getting old, definitely slowing down.
> The M series batteries look like the same connection, do they fit and can I charge them up with my charger?


Is it a V-series? Those aren't compatible as far as I know.


----------



## RangoWA

Youngin' said:


> Is it a V-series? Those aren't compatible as far as I know.


V series? Vot do I know? I'll have to look. I hope they still make the old kind if not.


----------



## Youngin'

RangoWA said:


> V series? Vot do I know? I'll have to look. I hope they still make the old kind if not.


Does it look like this?














That first image may not have the best resolution but I'm on mobile so hopefully it's clear enough.


----------



## RangoWA

Youngin' said:


> Does it look like this?
> View attachment 410673
> View attachment 410681
> 
> 
> That first image may not have the best resolution but I'm on mobile so hopefully it's clear enough.


Yep, thanks. Looks like I have the Vs. Pinouts look the same but the body is shaped differently, lithion ion though.


----------



## Mort

Probably time to bite the bullet and upgrade. The M18 isn't going away anytime soon.


----------



## RangoWA

Mort said:


> Probably time to bite the bullet and upgrade. The M18 isn't going away anytime soon.


Sniff sniff, I guess you're right man. But we go way back together!

I have found the V series batteries but it looks like near the price of a new drill/driver set.


----------



## Defenestrate

heavy_d said:


> Picked up the new flexvolt wormdrive saw this morning. Kit came with a 9ah battery.


You have a chance to play with it yet? Interested to know how it compares to other wormdrives you've used in the past...


----------



## heavy_d

Defenestrate said:


> You have a chance to play with it yet? Interested to know how it compares to other wormdrives you've used in the past...


Yeah I cut a few small stair stringers.. it's pretty great. It shoots the sawdust left onto the material though, my only gripe so far.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SectorSecurity

I will have to double check but I think my m18 vacuum can take the old and new batteries.

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Youngin'

RangoWA said:


> Sniff sniff, I guess you're right man. But we go way back together!
> 
> I have found the V series batteries but it looks like near the price of a new drill/driver set.


Yeah they still make those batteries but they're becoming a special order item.

It's an expensive buy in to upgrade to a modern line but once you sip that kool-aid you'll be glad you did. There's some great M18 and M12 tools out there and new ones coming every year.


----------



## Mort

SectorSecurity said:


> I will have to double check but I think my m18 vacuum can take the old and new batteries.
> 
> Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk




The wet/dry vac can use both, I think that's the only one, and only because it has two different mounts.


----------



## RangoWA

Youngin' said:


> Yeah they still make those batteries but they're becoming a special order item.
> 
> It's an expensive buy in to upgrade to a modern line but once you sip that kool-aid you'll be glad you did. There's some great M18 and M12 tools out there and new ones coming every year.


It looks like (so far) that it's a bit over $200 for new V batteries and the same amount for a M18 driver/drill kit including batteries. So it's a no brainer. The only question is if the brushless is worth another hundred bucks for me. I like the hard case, the cheaper set has the bag.


----------



## Peter_C

RangoWA said:


> The only question is if the brushless is worth another hundred bucks for me. I like the hard case, the cheaper set has the bag.


If a tool is available in a brushless version, that IS the only version to buy. The tool will have more power! The tool will last longer with less maintenance. Plus the batteries charge will go further. Brushless is a no brainer.


----------



## Youngin'

RangoWA said:


> It looks like (so far) that it's a bit over $200 for new V batteries and the same amount for a M18 driver/drill kit including batteries. So it's a no brainer. The only question is if the brushless is worth another hundred bucks for me. I like the hard case, the cheaper set has the bag.


I upgraded from the brushed m18 line to the brushless m18 line a few years back and noticed a difference. The impact is especially nice. Even if you weren't to upgrade to brushless on your drills there are other worthwhile brushless tools. Specifically the sawzall and circular saw. An upgrade to brushed m18 is still a step up on battery technology and that design is not going away any time soon so it'll work for any future purchases if you decide down the road to upgrade further.


----------



## RangoWA

Peter_C said:


> If a tool is available in a brushless version, that IS the only version to buy. The tool will have more power! The tool will last longer with less maintenance. Plus the batteries charge will go further. Brushless is a no brainer.


I read up a little on it and the downside is that the motor is controlled with electronics so my concern is it's much more complicated and possibly more prone to failure. My old school brush types have been strong and long lasting enough. So I could be paying more for features I don't need and maybe rolling the dice on tool longevity.


----------



## Leo G

Peter_C said:


> If a tool is available in a brushless version, that IS the only version to buy. The tool will have more power! The tool will last longer with less maintenance. Plus the batteries charge will go further. Brushless is a no brainer.


I don't think I've ever worn out a drill in my life. The only thing that'll ever go for me is the trigger.


----------



## dcustar

RangoWA said:


> It looks like (so far) that it's a bit over $200 for new V batteries and the same amount for a M18 driver/drill kit including batteries. So it's a no brainer.


Last year, I picked up two full-size M18 batteries for $100.00 in a Black Friday sale. I hear Black Friday is not going to be much going forward, but you may still be able to score additional M18 batteries at a substantial discount in a little over a month.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Peter_C said:


> If a tool is available in a brushless version, that IS the only version to buy. The tool will have more power! The tool will last longer with less maintenance. Plus the batteries charge will go further. Brushless is a no brainer.





Leo G said:


> I don't think I've ever worn out a drill in my life. The only thing that'll ever go for me is the trigger.


I'm with Leo on this. The trigger is the only thing we've had go out. We also consider cordless tools disposable. If it starts acting up, just get another. For the cost, I can get 1-1/2 to 2 brushed tools for the price of a brushless one.

For the record, in nearly 30 years, I've only thrown away 1 cordless drill. It was a Dewalt and it was just a week after I paid $99 to get it serviced (trigger).


----------



## shanewreckd

For myself personally, I noticed the power difference from the m18 and the Fuel impact driver. That's the reason I bumped my personal set up. Mind you if I did interior work I would have went for the Surge by now too....

At work, we never spring for the brushless tools and I doubt many people can abuse a set of impacts and drills quite like this job can. I've had to replace brushes on most that I've had through my employers but it's a cheap and incredibly easy fix to do yourself. In the lifetime of the tool you might do it once so the extra $100 for the power upgrade is something you have to weigh for yourself.


----------



## Calidecks

The surge was a game changer. The smooth start, it's very quiet, which I didn't pay much attention to until I had it.

It's got as much or just as important as little torque that you'll need. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Golden view

I abuse my drills way more and have worn out one from most brands and snapped in half a few. The biggest difference for me with the brushless is less heat generated because they are more efficient. Running at max power to drill a handful of 4" holes can really heat up a brushed drill.


----------



## B.Johnson

I've been wondering about all the Milwaukee options as well. I think that there are standard M18, M18 Brushless, and M18 Fuel.

I would like to know where the sweet spot is for Return On Investment. 

Subjective questions:

At what point does the tool get too heavy or bulky?

At what point am I paying for power I don't really need? And again while adding weight or bulk that I don't really need?

I guess that's really the same question phrased three different ways. :laughing:

My local hardware store has the www.milwaukeetool.com/power-tools/cordless/2701-22ct on closeout for $142.00. It seems like a good price, but I don't really NEED a drill, but the batteries appear to be worth $120.00, so I am greatly tempted. 

So many options...


----------



## RangoWA

Golden view said:


> I abuse my drills way more and have worn out one from most brands and snapped in half a few. The biggest difference for me with the brushless is less heat generated because they are more efficient. Running at max power to drill a handful of 4" holes can really heat up a brushed drill.


For 4" holes I'm using my corded Milwaukee right angle drill.


----------



## RangoWA

B.Johnson said:


> I've been wondering about all the Milwaukee options as well. I think that there are standard M18, M18 Brushless, and M18 Fuel.
> 
> I would like to know where the sweet spot is for Return On Investment.
> 
> Subjective questions:
> 
> At what point does the tool get too heavy or bulky?
> 
> At what point am I paying for power I don't really need? And again while adding weight or bulk that I don't really need?
> 
> I guess that's really the same question phrased three different ways. :laughing:
> 
> My local hardware store has the www.milwaukeetool.com/power-tools/cordless/2701-22ct on closeout for $142.00. It seems like a good price, but I don't really NEED a drill, but the batteries appear to be worth $120.00, so I am greatly tempted.
> 
> So many options...


What you linked to is running $300 for the set. I'd go for that in a heartbeat.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

My oldest brushless drill is almost 11 years, have abused it the whole time. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

B.Johnson said:


> I've been wondering about all the Milwaukee options as well. I think that there are standard M18, M18 Brushless, and M18 Fuel.
> 
> I would like to know where the sweet spot is for Return On Investment.
> 
> Subjective questions:
> 
> At what point does the tool get too heavy or bulky?
> 
> At what point am I paying for power I don't really need? And again while adding weight or bulk that I don't really need?
> 
> I guess that's really the same question phrased three different ways. :laughing:
> 
> My local hardware store has the www.milwaukeetool.com/power-tools/cordless/2701-22ct on closeout for $142.00. It seems like a good price, but I don't really NEED a drill, but the batteries appear to be worth $120.00, so I am greatly tempted.
> 
> So many options...


As long as I show a profit each year, all my tools have a good ROI.

_________________


----------



## Juan80

Any tool that makes me faster,cleaner,and more efficient is good Roi to me



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Driftweed

Picked up this bad boy last week for half price. Read alot of positive reviews about it. 

Hate the power switch cover, other than that it seems to perform well. Time will tell.


----------



## Peter_C

I guess drilling wood is far gentler than metal fabrication. I have burned up a couple of Snap-on cordless drills pre-brushless, by letting the smoke out of them. Not uncommon to destroy corded and cordless drills performing metal fabrication. Brushes run hot!

My Makita brushless motor is doing well, but the chuck bearings are shot. It has been used heavily for construction and fabrication. Not really ready to repair it yet, as it still functions, just wobbly. I will tear it apart and fix it when it gets worse.

When it comes to power, for me there is never enough. The faster an impact drives a lag the better. Says the guy who uses an M12 impact more than an 18 volt, due to size. 

Indoor work is leaving me desiring the Milwaukee Surge solely for it's quietness. I am also a fan of the 2.0Ah batteries for impacts, both 12 volt and 18 volt.

If you want the best warranty buy Ridgid...just don't expect the best performance. They are improving though :thumbsup:


----------



## Peter_C

Was looking for the most powerful impact made today, and it happens to be red. Wanted it mostly for automotive work but it will replace my Snap-on 1/2" pneumatic impact for larger bolts and nuts. After I bought it, I then found out Milwaukee is planning a Onekey version that allows wheel torquing accuracy without using a torque stick. Might upgrade in the future, because I am already regretting a purchase I haven't even used. Gonna get used on a brake job and tire rotation tomorrow.


----------



## Golden view

WarnerConstInc. said:


> My oldest brushless drill is almost 11 years, have abused it the whole time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


3000 pounds of thinset, countless 4 1/4" holes through hardie siding, subfloors, etc.


----------



## Youngin'

Californiadecks said:


> The surge was a game changer. The smooth start, it's very quiet, which I didn't pay much attention to until I had it.
> 
> It's got as much or just as important as little torque that you'll need.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


That surge is tempting. If they come out with an M12 version I'd be all over it.


----------



## shanewreckd

The Depot has the FlexVolt grinder with battery and charger for $399 here, plus an additional free battery. That seems like pretty good value to me, and as far as I can tell it's probably better than the Fuel grinder. Can anyone tell me if it's better enough to justify having 2 battery platforms?


----------



## Driftweed

Buy enough tools on each platform and it will become a non issue. As long as you have multiple charged batteries. I started with milwaukee, and wanted to stay loyal but dewalt has too much variety with the flex volt platform. I have 3 5.0, 1 9.0 amp hour milwaukee batteries and they easily get me through the day.

Just bought the flex volt table saw, but plan on picking up the trim nailer and 12 inch sliding miter saw soon. Once I get enough flex volt batteries I imagine being dual platform won't be a hassle. But right now with only one flex volt battery it sucks.


----------



## Peter_C

VinylHanger said:


> Now I am afraid I have it bad. Due to the generosity of the local Milwaukie pusher, now I bleed Red.
> 
> Also, my Yellow gear has started to lose the magic smoke on a regular basis, and the local tool pusher was tired of hearing about it.~


That is a nice looking lot of tools :clap:

The only thing I have not been impressed by is the Milwaukee bits. They fail quickly, and the drivers have the magnets fall out and the color rings fall off way too quickly. The box they come in on the other hand is where I store a large majority of my bits and it works great, other than the few bits I keep on me in the Festool bit holder.


----------



## VinylHanger

Unger.const said:


> It's better then xmas..........unless you need socks and a new flannel that's too big


It is going to be cold soon. One can never have enough flannel.


----------



## Designed2Fail

VinylHanger said:


> Now I am afraid I have it bad. Due to the generosity of the local Milwaukie pusher, now I bleed Red.
> 
> Also, my Yellow gear has started to lose the magic smoke on a regular basis, and the local tool pusher was tired of hearing about it.
> 
> There was also the giant boulder that almost killed me, but that's another story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Tool Dealers are as bad as drug dealers lol. Its how I got hooked on HILTI. Now I gotta get some stuff from the UK to feed my addiction. 

Down with tool dealers I say. Know I am addicted already and then show case a new drill or saw. 

Think I wont go out and bid another three or so jobs so I can get my next fix lol


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Always wanted some.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

I seem to be one of the few that has some control. 

Although I did just buy a vacuum :whistling


----------



## Designed2Fail

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Always wanted some.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Are the Wera joker wrenches all they quacked up to be? I know the Zyklop socket ratchet is.


----------



## Leo G

They aren't offset.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Designed2Fail said:


> Are the Wera joker wrenches all they quacked up to be? I know the Zyklop socket ratchet is.


I will find out. They seem sweet, start putting them to use tomorrow. Zyklop set will probably be my next purchase. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Designed2Fail

Leo G said:


> They aren't offset.


No but the other side of the mouth is. Hard to explain. They are a hybrid wrench.


----------



## Designed2Fail

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I will find out. They seem sweet, start putting them to use tomorrow. Zyklop set will probably be my next purchase.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


For the socket set I say go 1/2 unless you really want to use it for every thing. I got a 3/8 and 1/2 kit with all the screw driving bits and exercises. 

My dad said who is a high end diesel mechanic said the quality was as good as snap on or matco.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Couple pictures









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Designed2Fail

I get wear they said the jaws are offset the head doesnt look it though.

I know they call it a hybrid wrench.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Designed2Fail said:


> I get wear they said the jaws are offset the head doesnt look it though.
> 
> I know they call it a hybrid wrench.


Says only 30 degrees required to re-bite, open end is a 12 point with the plate up. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dcustar

Do the teeth on the plate extend enough to bite into the nut or whatever is in the jaw?


----------



## Morning Wood

Cleaning basement with wife. Find a big box unopened addressed to her. No idea what it is. Open it and inside is a flip top. Score. Late Xmas present.


----------



## kixnbux

I’m looking at buying a decent tile saw. Right now I’m planning on the Dewalt 10” sliding table for $750. Is there something else I should consider? I’m needing one for a large job next week and I refuse to use my little kobalt to do it


----------



## RangoWA




----------



## Leo G

So what is it?


----------



## RangoWA

Leo G said:


> So what is it?


Cordless, brushless, lots of amps.


----------



## SectorSecurity

It's obviously a long distance nail gun

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi

overanalyze said:


> I don't really know what wheel I have. It can only cut 24" tiles. Does that turbo blade leave a chipped edge? Thinking I will slightly dress all cut edges...


There were a few chips, not bad.

Tom


----------



## Leo G

Do you cut with the face up or down?


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> Do you cut with the face up or down?


Up. With the TS there are supports on each side of the blade.

With the style of the ATS blade, chipping would be worse face down.

That's why I'm looking for a smooth continuous rim. 

Tom


----------



## Unger.const

Really really really impressed with how sturdy strong this unit is. Top folds in half like a suitcase. For a small fast table I think I'm going to like it. Installing door hardware would make a handy table to task from. Or when working in tight quarters like a hallway or something. Weighs like 10 ounces I think a house cat could pack it off.

Doesn't replace my husky heavy duty tables. But super impressive for a small task table


----------



## TheGrizz

Well are you gonna share where it’s from?


----------



## Unger.const

TheGrizz said:


> Well are you gonna share where it’s from?


Not telling!!!

Picked it up from Lowes. Made by Worx


----------



## TheGrizz

Interesting. I’ll have to look when I’m in mine next


----------



## TheGrizz

Got a big door hardware job coming up, would be nice


----------



## Unger.const

TheGrizz said:


> Got a big door hardware job coming up, would be nice


The top is like 2ft by 2ft. Almost counter height. I'd be really surprised if it weighed more then a pound. 

When doing things like knobs and locks. I hate to wear a belt cuz they beat up doors and table lamps if I don't watch what I'm doing. Then tools and parts go on floor. I think this little dude will fill the gap of big table or tool belt or time wasting picking up things from the floor.

A little spendy at 69 bucks. But then again a good tool pouch to put on the belt would be near that price.


----------



## tjbnwi

These are very nice.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Centipe...rse-K100/205643104?keyword=centipede+sawhorse

Tom


----------



## Unger.const

tjbnwi said:


> These are very nice.
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Centipe...rse-K100/205643104?keyword=centipede+sawhorse
> 
> Tom


I bought a set of those and returned them. Didn't work for my needs. The base of the table I just got was built the same as the centipede . I was a little leery because of it. But I gave the table a try out of the need for a small sturdy table.


----------



## Peter_C

Unger.const said:


> ~Doesn't replace my husky heavy duty tables. But super impressive for a small task table


Which Husky table are you referring to?

I have the older aluminum legged version of the Husky X-table and have routinely put 100lb scuba tanks on it for a decade now with no signs of failure. Might be slightly heavier, but it is my goto portable table for everything. Setup and breakdown takes seconds. 










https://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-X-Horse-2-5-ft-Workbench-229694/301046021


----------



## rrk

tjbnwi said:


> These are very nice.
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Centipe...rse-K100/205643104?keyword=centipede+sawhorse
> 
> Tom


I have the bigger one, used it once and I still hate it

I do like the husky rectangular tables though with the legs that are removable

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-1-8-ft-x-3-ft-Portable-Jobsite-Workbench-225047/205887786


----------



## Unger.const

Peter_C said:


> Which Husky table are you referring to?
> 
> I have the older aluminum legged version of the Husky X-table and have routinely put 100lb scuba tanks on it for a decade now with no signs of failure. Might be slightly heavier, but it is my goto portable table for everything. Setup and breakdown takes seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-X-Horse-2-5-ft-Workbench-229694/301046021


Not that one. I had those and gave the. Away. Not bad though.

I was referring to the other tables like RRK mentioned.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Hu...ite-Workbench-225047/205887786

Double the work surface. 1500 pound rating. And weigh about the same as the husky x fold set.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Keter table!


----------



## Calidecks

I got a box!









_________________


----------



## Calidecks

Nice!









_________________


----------



## Calidecks

....









_________________


----------



## Peter_C

Mike, is that a Corian topped dinning table? 

I have been thinking of building a nice Corian desk for myself, but haven't come up with the perfect design yet.


----------



## Calidecks

Peter_C said:


> Mike, is that a Corian topped dinning table?
> 
> I have been thinking of building a nice Corian desk for myself, but haven't come up with the perfect design yet.




That's a Corian top peninsula. The dining table in the background is wood. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## rblakes1

Mordekyle said:


> What was wrong with your PS2?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Something newer came out lol

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Unger.const

Californiadecks said:


> Do they both work with one Bluetooth device?
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Blue tooth speakers. Works with m12 or m18. They rock pretty loud. One YouTube review shows the dude dunking fully in a 5gal bucket of water as they played. My first thought was yes the speaker is water resistant but the battery isn't. 

My phone can run two blue tooth items at the same time. But we having a little trouble mastering the volume for both. (One seemed about half throttle depending on what one I turned on first).

Awesome sound quality and bass for a speaker.

The other day working on the cabin. I forgot the speaker at the job. So I used my little m12 speaker and tablet to watch a movie (tablet speakers suck) it did ok. But someone gave me a gift card for home depot and so I thought I will by another speaker to always have in the truck.


----------



## Unger.const

VinylHanger said:


> You keep buying things you will need to clean out the garage again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Which reminds Me. I got a new 1/2 inch impact m18 if you want my older one........


----------



## heavy_d

Got the 3 axis dewalt 12v laser.









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## shanewreckd

Ahhh **** guys. I must have just blacked out and did it again! :laughing: :laughing: 

Atlas Machinery has 9ah Milwaulkee batteries on for $160, so I just ordered one. I also got some Redback knee pads coming on the order too :clap:


----------



## Inner10

heavy_d said:


> Got the 3 axis dewalt 12v laser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Little chunky, but what a beauty.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

Inner10 said:


> Little chunky, but what a beauty.


Are you talking about the laser? :laughing:


----------



## madrina

It was an accident. I had a moment of weekness. I dont even need it, had it for a month already and only cut a scrap piece of metal with it just for fun. I guess i have to give my coin back now and start over. .


----------



## madrina

Californiadecks said:


> ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _________________


Hey i have that too.. havent used it yet, how do you like it?


----------



## Inner10

madrina said:


> It was an accident. I had a moment of weekness. I dont even need it, had it for a month already and only cut a scrap piece of metal with it just for fun. I guess i have to give my coin back now and start over. .


I gave myself a manicure with mine.


----------



## madrina

Inner10 said:


> madrina said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was an accident. I had a moment of weekness. I dont even need it, had it for a month already and only cut a scrap piece of metal with it just for fun. I guess i have to give my coin back now and start over. .
> 
> 
> 
> I gave myself a manicure with mine.
Click to expand...

A pedicure you mean? I saw you hanging on to that roller coaster for dear life with those talons!


----------



## Inner10

madrina said:


> A pedicure you mean? I saw you hanging on to that roller coaster for dear life with those talons!


Lol just trimmed my ring finger a little.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## superseal

I'm still waiting for my Montolit Masterpiuma to arrive, but today received some new Extreme 25ft extension cords for when I'm working in 221deg F or equally worse, -94 deg. F 

My new mortar board from our friendly resident CT'er Don from "Lite Mortar Boards" arrived as well...2 day priority shipping and it seems like good quality. The price was certainly right :thumbsup:

I'll do a review on it once I muck it up with some magic mud...


----------



## kixnbux

Headed to break in the new tile saw


----------



## Leo G

Leo G said:


> Got the new vacuum package mounted in the truck. We'll see how this works out. Hopefully the attachments on the left don't get damaged by anything rogue moving around. Otherwise I'll have to enclose the whole thing. I still need a place for the floor attachment, going to use magnets, the bottom is metal. The expandable wand is what holds the vacuum in. It has a swivel release at the top.
> 
> 
> 
> While I was at it, I was pretty disgusted with my cords. Made this simple wrap storage out of plywood. 25'@14ga and 50'@12ga fit on it pretty easy.





Got the Terry clips that came from the UK. Up to HD to get some screws and nuts. Screwed the Terry clips onto the magnets. Put the clips on the ceiling of my truck boxes and clipped the vacuum hose into them. Out of the way but easily accessible.


----------



## Calidecks

Leo G said:


> Got the Terry clips that came from the UK. Up to HD to get some screws and nuts. Screwed the Terry clips onto the magnets. Put the clips on the ceiling of my truck boxes and clipped the vacuum hose into them. Out of the way but easily accessible.




I wonder if I could attach those to my Fein to hold the hose. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks

madrina said:


> Hey i have that too.. havent used it yet, how do you like it?




Haven't used mine either. Probably next week. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Leo G

Californiadecks said:


> I wonder if I could attach those to my Fein to hold the hose.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


How big is the Fein hose? Hold it to what?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

madrina said:


> A pedicure you mean? I saw you hanging on to that roller coaster for dear life with those talons!


I need a mani:whistling


----------



## Calidecks

Leo G said:


> How big is the Fein hose? Hold it to what?




Attach it to the vacuum itself. Have to check the OD. At this point, there's no place for the hose. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Leo G

Well, the Fein is plastic so you won't be using magnets. But the clip has a hole in it so you could screw it to the vacuum I guess. It it's a 1 1/4" hose it should work. Mine has an OD of 1 5/8" and the hose snaps in nice.

Here's the link.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CG5OV5M/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Just remember it takes about 2 weeks to receive the order from the UK. I never found a US source.


----------



## Moze

I've picked up a bunch of Flexvolt stuff lately, but thought this was worth a post for those of you that have the Ryobi stuff. 

18v (not hybrid, unfortunately), 6 gallon, wet/dry vac. It has really good suction, a 'locking' hose, rolls/follows easily, on-board storage for flex hose, rigid hose and attachments. Not bad for around $100. 

I figure now that I bought this, DeWalt will come out with a Flexvolt version.


----------



## Leo G




----------



## rblakes1

I picked up this 22 oz hammer today. From the floor. From under my mom's dishwasher. It was installed 10 years ago.

Does that count?









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## overanalyze

rblakes1 said:


> I picked up this 22 oz hammer today. From the floor. From under my mom's dishwasher. It was installed 10 years ago.
> 
> Does that count?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


That's great!


----------



## Lettusbee

I'd be stoked if it was me, but I love estwings.


----------



## rrk

rblakes1 said:


> I picked up this 22 oz hammer today. From the floor. From under my mom's dishwasher. It was installed 10 years ago.
> 
> Does that count?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


I would like to meet the person who installs the dishwasher with a hammer or the floor guy who is still wondering where it went


----------



## rblakes1

Lettusbee said:


> I'd be stoked if it was me, but I love estwings.


I've never had one, I've been using my Stanley 24 for they past year or two. I had a Dead On wooded handled one that I loved, but I haven't been able to find it.

Guess I'll find out if I like this one! 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## superseal

Since winter is coming, I stocked up on summer penguins and for that matter, polar penguins...love these gloves. DC Glove has some excellent deals...I threw in some rain gear, hardhat shield adapter, new shields and some 3M 95 respirators.


----------



## Unger.const

rblakes1 said:


> I picked up this 22 oz hammer today. From the floor. From under my mom's dishwasher. It was installed 10 years ago.
> 
> Does that count?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Just in case it's still wet throw it in her dryer on fluffy dry for 30min.......she'll be happy about it.


----------



## RangoWA

Hey! That's my hammer!


----------



## Unger.const

New plank platform.........really thought out well. 55in long so if you leave one side folded and extend the other side it's long enough to use on a staircase.

When both legs are full extended. 30inch tall (almost counter height) the bottoms of the legs have outrigers to keep it more stable. Pretty slick.


----------



## Inner10

superseal said:


> Since winter is coming, I stocked up on summer penguins and for that matter, polar penguins...love these gloves. DC Glove has some excellent deals...I threw in some rain gear, hardhat shield adapter, new shields and some 3M 95 respirators.


I buy a couple pairs every year, same gloves are sold under a thousand different brand names.


----------



## RobertCDF

rblakes1 said:


> I had a Dead On wooded handled one that I loved, but I haven't been able to find it.
> 
> Guess I'll find out if I like this one!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Try looking under the dishwasher for the dead on hammer...


----------



## rblakes1

RobertCDF said:


> Try looking under the dishwasher for the dead on hammer...


Lol, that dishwasher was installed before I got into the trades. I think it's buried in the trailer, I just haven't taken the time to really look for it

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1

Unger.const said:


> New plank platform.........really thought out well. 55in long so if you leave one side folded and extend the other side it's long enough to use on a staircase.
> 
> When both legs are full extended. 30inch tall (almost counter height) the bottoms of the legs have outrigers to keep it more stable. Pretty slick.


Where'd you pick that up? 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGrizz

I like that platform. I have the regular Pro grade slim fold from Gorilla, and it’s really nice. Folds up so compact it barely takes any space in the van. That one looks like it folds up fairly compact as well. If HD has those near me, I’ll have to grab one


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

I saw this Dewalt work table yesterday at the HD for 69$ ,,It looked nice.
http://www.acmetools.com/shop/tools/dewalt-dwst11556-express-folding-bench


----------



## Unger.const

rblakes1 said:


> Where'd you pick that up?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk





TheGrizz said:


> I like that platform. I have the regular Pro grade slim fold from Gorilla, and it’s really nice. Folds up so compact it barely takes any space in the van. That one looks like it folds up fairly compact as well. If HD has those near me, I’ll have to grab one


Yes home depot.

It's a little heavier then the other platforms by gorilla. But it's also more versital with length 55inch vs 47. And height . The guy at home depot pointed out you can raise one all the way up and use the standard one next to it and have a seat on the short one. And picnic off the taller one. Or use it as a sitting work bench


----------



## Unger.const

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I saw this Dewalt work table yesterday at the HD for 69$ ,,It looked nice.
> http://www.acmetools.com/shop/tools/dewalt-dwst11556-express-folding-bench


Looked at that today. The legs are a little flimsy. After struggling with the legs for several minutes of frustration I finally saw the "push" button on the end. The instructions on the cardboard said nothing about a button. And I'm a little slow to catch on.. once I hit the button the set up was seconds. But still a little flimsy. For the same price I like the stoutness of the husky table better.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Unger.const said:


> Looked at that today. The legs are a little flimsy. After struggling with the legs for several minutes of frustration I finally saw the "push" button on the end. The instructions on the cardboard said nothing about a button. And I'm a little slow to catch on.. once I hit the button the set up was seconds. But still a little flimsy. For the same price I like the stoutness of the husky table better.


That's what I thought too. Also no bottom shelf. 
I have 2 of the Keter tables I'll stick with for now.


----------



## asevereid

Those tables and the Packout system made it to my local HD... The tables are going for $129 CDN and the Packout is going for just over $200. 
Haven't figured that one out yet... 

Sent from my SM-G530W using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

This one is coming along. Will sit like this for a while though, having Hermance make a new head and the tables are being ground.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RangoWA

WarnerConstInc. said:


> This one is coming along. Will sit like this for a while though, having Hermance make a new head and the tables are being ground.


Those are on sale at Home Depot.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

RangoWA said:


> Those are on sale at Home Depot.


Better let my customer know. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis

RangoWA said:


> Those are on sale at Home Depot.


No, just the batteries are on sale...


----------



## asevereid

But you do get the bare tool if you buy 2 batteries and a charger... 

Sent from my SM-G530W using Tapatalk


----------



## RangoWA

I failed to notice if it was brushless or not.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

RangoWA said:


> I failed to notice if it was brushless or not.


Has to be, 240v 3phase. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RangoWA

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Has to be, 240v 3phase.


Jesus. Thems some big batteries.


----------



## SectorSecurity

asevereid said:


> Those tables and the Packout system made it to my local HD... The tables are going for $129 CDN and the Packout is going for just over $200.
> Haven't figured that one out yet...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530W using Tapatalk


The rolling cart is going for $300 at home depot's near me that's if you can even find them.

Was talking to one of the guys and he said they are putting about 3 in each store.

Ordered online for half the price

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Driftweed

Picked up the 12 inch dual bevel miter saw...it's a beast so far. The guys love it.


----------



## hdavis

Driftweed said:


> Picked up the 12 inch dual bevel miter saw...it's a beast so far. The guys love it.


That's going to save some time!


----------



## Driftweed

I picked up the 12 inch because I want only 1 saw for all potential needs. That machine eats 2 x 12's for lunch. 

Dewalt has something with the flex volt line. The table saw ain't bad either. Those are my only 2 dewalt tools (everything else is milwaukee). But, it's definitely got my attention. 

Got em both on clearance at HD for a combined price of $750. Not bad


----------



## Moze

Limited quantities, but some of the Lowe's are stocking the 20v propane heater. $183 out the door...


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Let's see how she does


----------



## SouthonBeach

A&E Exteriors said:


> Let's see how she does




Sheathing coil nailer?


----------



## A&E Exteriors

SouthonBeach said:


> Sheathing coil nailer?


Roofing gun


----------



## Framer53

Last time I tried the Makita, many years ago, it just did not feel right.
hope they changed since then.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Definitely not a Hitachi


----------



## VinylHanger

wow. Thats a huge difference in size.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

VinylHanger said:


> wow. Thats a huge difference in size.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


That's what she said...


----------



## BOBONTUESDAY

I went in to buy one box of washers. Well I had to put the washers somewhere.... ended up with a bunch of boxes some how. I almost made it 1 week without buying tools. 

I recently found this site and I'm glad there are others suffering this problem.


----------



## hdavis

It's a problem?


Huh.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

BOBONTUESDAY said:


> I recently found this site and I'm glad there are others suffering this problem.


We are truly enablers. You’ll learn to hate us. Then you can post in this thread.

http://www.contractortalk.com/f22/things-i-hate-112620/


----------



## cedarboarder

BOBONTUESDAY said:


> I went in to buy one box of washers. Well I had to put the washers somewhere.... ended up with a bunch of boxes some how. I almost made it 1 week without buying tools.
> 
> I recently found this site and I'm glad there are others suffering this problem.


Is that a corded compressor? Everyone is going battery powered compressors :laughing:


----------



## BOBONTUESDAY

hdavis said:


> It's a problem?
> 
> 
> Huh.


It's only a problem if it interferes with work. 



DaVinciRemodel said:


> BOBONTUESDAY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I recently found this site and I'm glad there are others suffering this problem.
> 
> 
> 
> We are truly enablers. You?ll learn to hate us. Then you can post in this thread.
> 
> http://www.contractortalk.com/f22/things-i-hate-112620/
Click to expand...

Yes you guys are. Before this I didn't even look at buying quality tool boxes. It did help my truck bed from looking like this every week though. 



cedarboarder said:


> BOBONTUESDAY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went in to buy one box of washers. Well I had to put the washers somewhere.... ended up with a bunch of boxes some how. I almost made it 1 week without buying tools.
> 
> I recently found this site and I'm glad there are others suffering this problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a corded compressor? Everyone is going battery powered compressors
Click to expand...

I've been looking at gas powered ones. I don't think a battery powered one would last while framing. Last week I had to use 200' of hose and 100' of cord to blow a woodford out for winter. That really made me think about a cordless one.


----------



## Unger.const

BOBONTUESDAY said:


> I recently found this site and I'm glad there are others suffering this problem.


Welcome to the pit of misery.....didley didley


----------



## shanewreckd

The Depot had a 2 pack of Milwaukee 5.0s for $158 CAD when the single right beside it was $159. Math sounded about right to me :laughing: I also grabbed the gear ties for keeping the cords of my chargers under control.









I've gone from having only 2 5.0s and a 9.0, to having 5 5.0s and 2 9.0s in the past month. And I've saved about $350 based on normal retail price. I'm okay with that. :whistling


----------



## kixnbux

Grabbed a glue gun


----------



## tjbnwi

kixnbux said:


> Grabbed a glue gun


Don't burn yourself...

Tom


----------



## Leo G

Where do you get the sequins to glue on your clothes?

:laughing:


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> Where do you get the sequins to glue on your clothes?
> 
> :laughing:


JoAnn Fabric :thumbsup:

Tom


----------



## VinylHanger

Picked this up the other day. Looked interesting and portable. I have a bunch of windows to board up, should work perfectly.

And my septic tank just told me a tracksaw isn't in the budget anymore. grrrr.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## kixnbux

Y’all are hilarious


----------



## tjbnwi

kixnbux said:


> Y’all are hilarious


I posted as a real warning. I have that PamTite gun, mines turned all the way up, it will blister skin in a heart beat.

(and I do get my sequins at JoAnn Fabric)

Tom


----------



## SectorSecurity

shanewreckd said:


> The Depot had a 2 pack of Milwaukee 5.0s for $158 CAD when the single right beside it was $159. Math sounded about right to me :laughing: I also grabbed the gear ties for keeping the cords of my chargers under control.
> 
> View attachment 418322
> 
> 
> I've gone from having only 2 5.0s and a 9.0, to having 5 5.0s and 2 9.0s in the past month. And I've saved about $350 based on normal retail price. I'm okay with that. :whistling


What did you pay for the gear ties? Was at depot yesterday they have a bulk pack of like 25 for 24$

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## shanewreckd

SectorSecurity said:


> What did you pay for the gear ties? Was at depot yesterday they have a bulk pack of like 25 for 24$
> 
> Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


I didn't get them on sale. Like $6 or something. But I wanted the ones that have the end that stretches over the cord and stays on.


----------



## Leo G

tjbnwi said:


> I posted as a real warning. I have that PamTite gun, mines turned all the way up, it will blister skin in a heart beat.
> 
> (and I do get my sequins at JoAnn Fabric)
> 
> Tom


I don't think I've ever bought a sequin. Mom did.


----------



## Morning Wood

Bought a pile of these. So far I’m liking them. Especially for air hoses.


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> I don't think I've ever bought a sequin. Mom did.


You have a good mom...

Tom


----------



## rrk

Leo G said:


> Where do you get the sequins to glue on your clothes?
> 
> :laughing:


A certain countertop guy?


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

rrk said:


> A certain countertop guy?


That thread is showing up everywhere :laughing:


----------



## tjbnwi

DaVinciRemodel said:


> That thread is showing up everywhere :laughing:


and the beat goes on...

http://forums.jlconline.com/forums/forum/jlc-online-peer-to-peer-forums/trade-talk

Tom


----------



## Leo G

I guess he's very unhappy about his predicament.


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> I guess he's very unhappy about his predicament.


Could be crabby from having to hold it so long?

Tom


----------



## Inner10

tjbnwi said:


> and the beat goes on...
> 
> http://forums.jlconline.com/forums/forum/jlc-online-peer-to-peer-forums/trade-talk
> 
> Tom


For fvcks sake...


----------



## TheGrizz

tjbnwi said:


> and the beat goes on...
> 
> 
> 
> http://forums.jlconline.com/forums/forum/jlc-online-peer-to-peer-forums/trade-talk
> 
> 
> 
> Tom




Which thread exactly? Link takes me to the whole trade talk page


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

TheGrizz said:


> Which thread exactly? Link takes me to the whole trade talk page


Same title as the one here "Robert".


----------



## tjbnwi

Hopefully this link brings you to the thread.


http://forums.jlconline.com/forums/forum/jlc-online-peer-to-peer-forums/trade-talk/1072455-robert

Tom


----------



## RangoWA

VinylHanger said:


> Picked this up the other day. Looked interesting and portable. I have a bunch of windows to board up, should work perfectly.
> 
> And my septic tank just told me a tracksaw isn't in the budget anymore. grrrr.


I have that. I don't use it much but it does work well. I would use mine more if I dedicated a saw for it, which I may do. I just haven't decided on a new saw.


----------



## madmax718

I have that kreg, I rarely have it when I need it. It is a little particular about bases, and once you have it on a base, you really don't want to take it off, otherwise your recalibrating it again. The other thing is that that big 90 degree, really irks me, as it doesn't fit anything (tool box wise). I really dislike mish moshed tools carried in buckets, etc. Just bothers me. Not saying I don't do it in a pinch, but there has to be a better way.


----------



## SectorSecurity

Picked these up for 99 a piece.

Will complement my packout collection nicely.

Helps when I have my dad exchanging Canadian to us on par for me.









Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Went to HD to look around. Didn't see much but had to go through the ladder area. I found the same Gorilla Platforms that I got last time for the same $20. They only had 2 left, and they looked so lonely there. So I took'm home with me.

What they hell I'm going to do with them I don't know. That's why TBA is a disease.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

I picked up a few of those platforms too.


----------



## SectorSecurity

As did I and I'm in the same boat no idea what I will do with it but can't leave a good deal behind

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom M

Whats a good stand up/detach LED jobsite light I can pick up?


----------



## IIISIGMAIII

This month has been productive for my tool collection.

I bought a 2pk of ridge 4ah batteries because I finally found then in stores 
2 days later I bought another ridgid reciprocal Saw 
Plus multiple hand tools
Nail sets, cats paws, flat bars, 2 new tapes, I obtained a 20oz eastwing from a job site because nobody claimed it (I did try to give it back) 
And last night I went out of town to see some family and for 2 packs of cigarettes, I got the small and a medium ridgid portable storage case.


----------



## kixnbux

Got these on the way from ToolNut


----------



## tjbnwi

Tom M said:


> Whats a good stand up/detach LED jobsite light I can pick up?


Syslight Duo.

Tom


----------



## Leo G

That's $7.50 a day

I spend that in a week for my lunches.


----------



## SectorSecurity

Then it's far more I can spend that just on coffee lunch is usually close to 20$

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

$2000/(365x(5/7)=$7.61

Figures on a 5 day week, no vacations.


----------



## cedarboarder

SectorSecurity said:


> Then it's far more I can spend that just on coffee lunch is usually close to 20$
> 
> Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


, I spend roughly... hmm Doubledouble x365= $700 a year for someone to make me a coffee every day. Use to drink 2 a day.


----------



## cedarboarder

the Conigo coffee mug has saved me a lot, making coffee at home. . 2 pack at costco for $20 bucks .


----------



## Leo G

1/2lb deli meat, bag of Kaiser rolls, 1/2 head of lettuce, can of chicken and a can of tuna. Mustard and mayo on a monthly basis.

$4+$2.50+$1.25+$1.50+$.85

Looks like a bit over $10/wk


----------



## VinylHanger

Leo G said:


> 1/2lb deli meat, bag of Kaiser rolls, 1/2 head of lettuce, can of chicken and a can of tuna. Mustard and mayo on a monthly basis.
> 
> $4+$2.50+$1.25+$1.50+$.85
> 
> Looks like a bit over $10/wk


Thats just one lunch right? A pound of lunch meat lasts me about 4 sandwiches, or two days.

I do a bean and cheese burrito for breakfast, 3.50. No lunch usually, maybe a 2 dollar burger on the way home.

Some days it's a couple of double jalapeno burgers for breakfast.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

VinylHanger said:


> Thats just one lunch right? A pound of lunch meat lasts me about 4 sandwiches, or two days.
> 
> I do a bean and cheese burrito for breakfast, 3.50. No lunch usually, maybe a 2 dollar burger on the way home.
> 
> Some days it's a couple of double jalapeno burgers for breakfast.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


hint the can of chicken and tuna :laughing:


----------



## Leo G

VinylHanger said:


> Thats just one lunch right? A pound of lunch meat lasts me about 4 sandwiches, or two days.
> 
> I do a bean and cheese burrito for breakfast, 3.50. No lunch usually, maybe a 2 dollar burger on the way home.
> 
> Some days it's a couple of double jalapeno burgers for breakfast.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk





cedarboarder said:


> hint the can of chicken and tuna :laughing:


I usually use 3 slices of meat on the sandwich. Oh hey, I forgot the provolone cheese. Another $3/wk. Chicken salad on Thursday and Tuna on Friday.

Lunch is more of less an annoyance to me. I get hungry so I gotta eat. But it only takes a couple minutes to scarf down a sandwich a few minutes on the net and back to work. I screw around enough during the day to not do a 1/2 or hour lunch.

On occasion I go to Hooters with Snobnd. That usually ends up a 3 hour lunch from the time I leave the shop and then get back. Usually stop at a store or 3 on the way back. Put it into the plans so the trip isn't wasted.


----------



## Inner10

Leo G said:


> 1/2lb deli meat, bag of Kaiser rolls, 1/2 head of lettuce, can of chicken and a can of tuna. Mustard and mayo on a monthly basis.
> 
> $4+$2.50+$1.25+$1.50+$.85
> 
> Looks like a bit over $10/wk


I'd rather eat a bullet Monday morning than eat welfare sandwiches all week.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Inner10 said:


> I'd rather eat a bullet Monday morning than eat welfare sandwiches all week.


Man Leo looks he's eating good to me. I jam some humus on a naan, chop up a pepper and toast. That with a few clif bars and other asorted bars and I'm out the door.


----------



## NYgutterguy

Still costs me 6-$700 a month for my meals even though I no longer really eat out. Not really saving much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

Inner10 said:


> I'd rather eat a bullet Monday morning than eat welfare sandwiches all week.


welfare sandwiches? what the hell makes that welfare sandwich. same **** as subway. -some veggies
What is he supposed to pack T bone steaks?
If I'm hungry.. more mistakes are made


----------



## Leo G

Inner10 said:


> I'd rather eat a bullet Monday morning than eat welfare sandwiches all week.


I like my welfare sandwiches. I'd rather have the time then to go out and eat, spend money on food that can be made myself for a fraction of the cost. My choice. If I didn't like it I wouldn't eat it. And I have quite a few restaurants around my area within 1/2 mile. Just to much time. Plus I don't need to spend $3-4000 a year on lunch.


----------



## Leo G

Plus I don't make them. My lovely wife makes them for me because she cares.


----------



## cedarboarder

I worked with a guy that would buy everything and leave it in his truck... all week... to make sandwiches. he was asked not to eat with us because was nauseating to watch him eat turned meet. iron stomach on that guy. 
If I forget my lunch I go the grocery store for sandwiches and take the leftovers home. I cant eat take out any more. It's either overpriced. unhealthy. or a waste of time. I have couple gem spots I can rely on for fast healthy good food.


----------



## Unger.const

I love it when I look in the overhead racks at home depot. Always find things not on the shelf yet. 

Finished Xmas shopping for dad and brother. Both complained about staplers this year.


----------



## shanewreckd

I used to eat out all the time. Working in camp when I was 19 spoiled me to never have to cook for myself. Then working out of town making LOA I figured keep the good times rolling :laughing: But I'm over that now. I can make better coffee and breakfast in the same amount of time as sitting in the Tim's drive thru. I pack a lunch every day, unless I'm close to the local Mexican food joint or working close to a friend. Then I might be convinced to eat out once a week.


----------



## cedarboarder

shanewreckd said:


> I used to eat out all the time. Working in camp when I was 19 spoiled me to never have to cook for myself. Then working out of town making LOA I figured keep the good times rolling :laughing: But I'm over that now. I can make better coffee and breakfast in the same amount of time as sitting in the Tim's drive thru. I pack a lunch every day, unless I'm close to the local Mexican food joint or working close to a friend. Then I might be convinced to eat out once a week.


Tim Hortons reported a huge drop in food sales this year. not surprising its gone to ****, they got rig of the blueberry fritter :vs_mad: and the healthy breakfast turkey egg white breakfast sandy.


----------



## RangoWA

cedarboarder said:


> Tim Hortons reported a huge drop in food sales this year. not surprising its gone to ****, they got rig of the blueberry fritter :vs_mad: and the healthy breakfast turkey egg white breakfast sandy.


Well screw Canada then. I'm not going back until they get their house in order.


----------



## SectorSecurity

cedarboarder said:


> the Conigo coffee mug has saved me a lot, making coffee at home. . 2 pack at costco for $20 bucks .


Tried that they end up in the truck and roll around until they get moldy then they are garbage.

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## shanewreckd

SectorSecurity said:


> Tried that they end up in the truck and roll around until they get moldy then they are garbage.
> 
> Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


How hard is it to bring in a cup?! I haven't had a paper cup in a very long time. Or a water bottle. Bring it in, wash it with your dinner dishes, good to go tomorrow.


----------



## BOBONTUESDAY

Barely made it a week picked up these 4 through out the week.


----------



## kixnbux

I go eat every day. It’s my one bit of relaxation during the day. Idc what it costs. Usually $7 then and probably another $5 on drinks throughout the day.


----------



## Jaws

shanewreckd said:


> How hard is it to bring in a cup?! I haven't had a paper cup in a very long time. Or a water bottle. Bring it in, wash it with your dinner dishes, good to go tomorrow.


Same here. It drives me crazy to see these guys that work for me drinking out of paper cups all the time from the gas station.

On another note I almost never buy coffee. Between supply houses, Builders Association, Lumberyard, Bank Etc I can get a refill when needed LOL

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

I actually started taking a lunch about a month ago when I started trying to eat cleaner. I still eat BBQ once a week or so. Sometimes twice. LOL

Another aspect of that was looking at what I spent the last year not just on food but just spending in general. I have put myself on restriction with my spending and it does save some money to bring my lunch with me.

When I was on one project every day as a hand or as an owner I always brought my lunch except Friday. I do not like wasting production

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

Jaws said:


> I actually started taking a lunch about a month ago when I started trying to eat cleaner. I still eat BBQ once a week or so. Sometimes twice. LOL
> 
> Another aspect of that was looking at what I spent the last year not just on food but just spending in general. I have put myself on restriction with my spending and it does save some money to bring my lunch with me.
> 
> When I was on one project every day as a hand or as an owner I always brought my lunch except Friday. I do not like wasting production
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


my bank just recently added a break down of the spending in my account page, way too much on food, not enough on entertainment :laughing:


----------



## RangoWA

cedarboarder said:


> my bank just recently added a break down of the spending in my account page, way too much on food, not enough on entertainment :laughing:


A quick trip to the Kitty Klub will change that.


----------



## Inner10

shanewreckd said:


> How hard is it to bring in a cup?! I haven't had a paper cup in a very long time. Or a water bottle. Bring it in, wash it with your dinner dishes, good to go tomorrow.


You say that but these roots run deep....I can't do travel mugs.


----------



## SectorSecurity

It must be a Canadian thing

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger

I drink iced tea. A normal sized travel mug worth is gone in 30 seconds. Hardly worth taking along.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## shanewreckd

SectorSecurity said:


> It must be a Canadian thing
> 
> Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


I'm Canadian, so that clearly isn't true. I think it's just a lazy thing, plain and simple. What can't you do about the cup Inner? A travel mug can sit in my tool belt until it's done, it can get bumped over without me losing precious coffee, stays warm longer than 5 minutes, and it's (slightly) discounted. 

And Vinyl, how much tea do you drink? You could easily find a big azz mug on Amazon, or a big thermos and just keep refilling a normal mug. I know I prefer my girlfriend's iced tea over any store bought crap :laughing:


----------



## VinylHanger

Way too much.I had to cut back. A gallon a day was messing me up.

Now I do Dew. But much less.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## shanewreckd

VinylHanger said:


> Way too much.I had to cut back. A gallon a day was messing me up.
> 
> Now I do Dew. But much less.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sweet tea or regular? Either way that's a lot of sugar or caffeine. I like the differentiation America has for it, I prefer regular iced tea. I gotta stick with water these days, I start to feel all messed up if I don't get a couple liters in me.


----------



## SectorSecurity

I'm not gonna lie a large part of it is laziness on my part.

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

shanewreckd said:


> Sweet tea or regular? Either way that's a lot of sugar or caffeine. I like the differentiation America has for it, I prefer regular iced tea. I gotta stick with water these days, I start to feel all messed up if I don't get a couple liters in me.


Way too sweet. Like drinking syrup some times. I water all store juices and teas down.


what coffee makers do you all use??
Im using a Kruger with refillable pods and hate the thing but get the job done.


----------



## VinylHanger

I blend it half and half. Usually Milo's sweet tea and whatever regular tea is on sale.

Mt. Dew is the only one that doesn't mess with my stomach consistently.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

Jesus how do you drink Mt dew vinyl? 

Black coffee unsweet tea and beer are my go to besides water. Not a sweet drink guy. Although I used to be addicted to Dr pepper lol

I haven't drank beer in a while but been drinking topo Chico sparkling mineral water instead with a lime if I don't want tea in the evening

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## superseal

Hilti PD 5 came in today and I'm liking it!

Thanks Cali, I would have never paid full sticker price for this thing...


----------



## Tom M

$900??? dam


----------



## superseal

Tom M said:


> $900??? dam


Reg $250.00...I got it for 99.00


----------



## RangoWA

I was starting to wonder if it did bedroom duties.


----------



## shanewreckd

cedarboarder said:


> Way too sweet. Like drinking syrup some times. I water all store juices and teas down.
> 
> 
> what coffee makers do you all use??
> Im using a Kruger with refillable pods and hate the thing but get the job done.


Normal drip pot. I make a big pot when I wake up for work and it's still hot for the girlfriend when she goes to school. I have a Kuerig but refuse to use the chuck out pods. And the refillables don't make strong enough coffee. 

I'm pretty much with Jaws on that, black coffee, unsweet iced tea, beer, and water. The occasional coke but quite rare.


----------



## Jaws

cedarboarder said:


> my bank just recently added a break down of the spending in my account page, way too much on food, not enough on entertainment :laughing:


It is second nature to me to break everything down, my bank doesn't do it but I do. A little harder to do with personal spending money as I take cash out for myself every week period for a while just took out whatever I wanted, that is not sustainable if you want to save without expecting large profit distributions.

I have not been on a true budget in 3 years, it is harder to get used to than I expected. LOL. But it is ridiculous how much I spend in gas stations and restaurants and stores. I don't even buy groceries, my wife does that. LOL

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## shanewreckd

Not a tool bought per se, but my buddy is going to weld me up a peashooter this week. Ever since I gave "my" :whistling old one back to my boss :laughing: I've been wanting one of my own. Got some scrap rod and tube from the mill, he'll fab it when he has the time :thumbsup:

The Milwaukee football light is back in stock at my HD, it says it now has 1500 lumens versus the old 1100. On for $99. Not bad for being a light in stock. I kind of like the look of that 360 swiveling Rover light with 1500 lumens though. More versatile.


----------



## VinylHanger

Jaws said:


> Jesus how do you drink Mt dew vinyl?
> 
> Black coffee unsweet tea and beer are my go to besides water. Not a sweet drink guy. Although I used to be addicted to Dr pepper lol
> 
> I haven't drank beer in a while but been drinking topo Chico sparkling mineral water instead with a lime if I don't want tea in the evening
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


One bottle at a time. :grin: 
I used to do the half liters, or one liters. Now I do one 20 oz. diet and a 20 oz. regular a day. Prefer the diet.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## kixnbux

Grabbed this 20v propane heater yesterday. Apparently someone ordered through Lowes and didn’t realize bare tool means bare tool . Oh well, I’ll take it at this price


----------



## mattsk8

I use a drip coffee maker in the morning, make myself 32 oz and drink from a travel mug every morning. I have a Keurig, and I use that when I'm at the office after I finish my 32 oz. Otherwise it's Mtn Dew (usually about half to 1 bottle per day) or water throughout the day.



Jaws said:


> I actually started taking a lunch about a month ago when I started trying to eat cleaner. I still eat BBQ once a week or so. Sometimes twice. LOL
> 
> Another aspect of that was looking at what I spent the last year not just on food but just spending in general. I have put myself on restriction with my spending and it does save some money to bring my lunch with me.
> 
> When I was on one project every day as a hand or as an owner I always brought my lunch except Friday. I do not like wasting production
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


I have brought a lunch every day for probably 15 years. When my wife and I first got married she started packing my lunch because she knew if she didn't, I was spending $5 to $7 for it. To this day she still does, and I still eat it because I can't seem to get off the "gain 4 lbs a year" diet plan and I know eating out daily would only make that worse. I'm 6'1, and used to be fit, skinny as a rail and 180 lbs... then about the time 35 years old (42 now) set in I started inching up, now I'm 220 lbs and it seems like nothing I do changes that. I even took up running for about a month (wife is big into running), but that didn't change my weight enough to justify the misery and I don't really have time for it. Need to figure something out soon though.



shanewreckd said:


> Not a tool bought per se, but my buddy is going to weld me up a peashooter this week. Ever since I gave "my" :whistling old one back to my boss :laughing: I've been wanting one of my own. Got some scrap rod and tube from the mill, he'll fab it when he has the time :thumbsup:


What's a "peashooter"?? I just picked up a dueling target kit, can't wait to get that welded up!!


----------



## shanewreckd

mattsk8 said:


> What's a "peashooter"?? I just picked up a dueling target kit, can't wait to get that welded up!!


----------



## cedarboarder

man, that thing is a dream for forming. much better video


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

That's a Long Hammer. What's a pea shooter?


----------



## hdavis

I like it, but I don't think I'd like the way you hold and push to drive a nail, carpal tunnel wouldn't play well.


----------



## shanewreckd

They are great for forming. I'd never pay the $80 or whatever for one but getting a nail through a double mat of rebar makes it a great tool to have. Most guys make their own, so I've only ever heard it referenced to as a peashooter. It's obviously not the most ergonomic thing on the planet but realistically you don't drive a full box of duplex with it. It's mostly for 2 1/2" commons when you're setting panels through the dowels.


----------



## mrcat

shanewreckd said:


> They are great for forming. I'd never pay the $80 or whatever for one but getting a nail through a double mat of rebar makes it a great tool to have. Most guys make their own, so I've only ever heard it referenced to as a peashooter. It's obviously not the most ergonomic thing on the planet but realistically you don't drive a full box of duplex with it. It's mostly for 2 1/2" commons when you're setting panels through the dowels.


So are you gonna be able to magnetize it? It seems like your nail would be falling out if it wasn't. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

mattsk8 said:


> I use a drip coffee maker in the morning, make myself 32 oz and drink from a travel mug every morning. I have a Keurig, and I use that when I'm at the office after I finish my 32 oz. Otherwise it's Mtn Dew (usually about half to 1 bottle per day) or water throughout the day.
> 
> 
> 
> I have brought a lunch every day for probably 15 years. When my wife and I first got married she started packing my lunch because she knew if she didn't, I was spending $5 to $7 for it. To this day she still does, and I still eat it because I can't seem to get off the "gain 4 lbs a year" diet plan and I know eating out daily would only make that worse. I'm 6'1, and used to be fit, skinny as a rail and 180 lbs... then about the time 35 years old (42 now) set in I started inching up, now I'm 220 lbs and it seems like nothing I do changes that. I even took up running for about a month (wife is big into running), but that didn't change my weight enough to justify the misery and I don't really have time for it. Need to figure something out soon though.


how do you take your coffee? 
It's the Dew... trust me I cut out Slurpee and lost 30lbs in a year. 
There are 2 things that are just crap for us but it's in almost everything. Refined flours and sugars. I am almost certain that this accounts for a good portion of cancer, diabetes, and tooth decay. A lot of good information written back when refined junk was allowed by fda but swept under the rug. 

look up Dr. Weston Price, very good old video. Mostly about dental but I think it applies to overall health


----------



## Jswills76

I haven't been on here for awhile. Pretty much stole a sawstop today.cant wait to try it out. Just started changing the layout in my shop, that why it looks like a bomb went off.


----------



## Leo G

Those are good bombs. In the last 4 years I've had 2 of those go off.


----------



## RangoWA

cedarboarder said:


> There are 2 things that are just crap for us but it's in almost everything. Refined flours and sugars. I am almost certain that this accounts for a good portion of cancer, diabetes, and tooth decay. A lot of good information written back when refined junk was allowed by fda but swept under the rug.


Refined junk is still legal and as popular as ever.


----------



## cedarboarder

Anyone have the Makita 18V coffee maker?


----------



## cedarboarder

RangoWA said:


> Refined junk is still legal and as popular as ever.


meant to say when FDA was in process of approving it.


----------



## dcustar

cedarboarder said:


> how do you take your coffee?


Have you ever tried butter in your coffee? I know it sounds like it would be oily, but it is really pretty good for first coffee of the day.


----------



## Designed2Fail

Guess should thank Cali for the heads up on the deal.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

mattsk8 said:


> What's a "peashooter"?? I just picked up a dueling target kit, can't wait to get that welded up!!


http://bigfootsaws.com/bigfootproduct/pick-up-tools/
Why not just buy it??


----------



## shanewreckd

mrcat said:


> So are you gonna be able to magnetize it? It seems like your nail would be falling out if it wasn't.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Not sure how well it would hold it's magnetism under impact force. I've had a few thoughts on that, easiest might be to just get one of those bit magnetizers and do it as needed. Or I could epoxy a magnet into the sleeve to hold the nail in place. I'll figure it out once it's built.


----------



## shanewreckd

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> http://bigfootsaws.com/bigfootproduct/pick-up-tools/
> Why not just buy it??


Why pay for a foreign made tool, plus shipping and duty, when I had the material for it myself? Canadian made, by one of my best friends, and he was looking for things to keep him busy in the shop. He's a journeyman welder taking his heavy duty mechanic ticket, so he doesn't have to do the required welding projects, he can make whatever he feels like.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

shanewreckd said:


> Why pay for a foreign made tool, plus shipping and duty, when I had the material for it myself? Canadian made, by one of my best friends, and he was looking for things to keep him busy in the shop. He's a journeyman welder taking his heavy duty mechanic ticket, so he doesn't have to do the required welding projects, he can make whatever he feels like.


Ok fine, I don't see the welding part:blink:
I'd just buy it because it would probably work better.


----------



## shanewreckd

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Ok fine, I don't see the welding part:blink:
> I'd just buy it because it would probably work better.


Just a tube and a rod. He's fabricating a handle for it, then welding on a strike plate for using it as a long ass nail set. It's not something that needs a lot of welding, tacking the rod to the handle, he's just doing it because he has the time. Free tool I know I'll use, I'm not complaining :whistling


----------



## mattsk8

cedarboarder said:


> how do you take your coffee?
> It's the Dew... trust me I cut out Slurpee and lost 30lbs in a year.
> There are 2 things that are just crap for us but it's in almost everything. Refined flours and sugars. I am almost certain that this accounts for a good portion of cancer, diabetes, and tooth decay. A lot of good information written back when refined junk was allowed by fda but swept under the rug.
> 
> look up Dr. Weston Price, very good old video. Mostly about dental but I think it applies to overall health


I actually put about half a teaspoon of sugar in my morning 32 oz coffee, but this is actually senseless because I drink my coffee black when I make it at the office so... why not just cut out the sugar? But you have me thinking... I'll cut out the mtn dew too. I'll weigh in, and try to remember to report back in a month :thumbsup:



Dirtywhiteboy said:


> http://bigfootsaws.com/bigfootproduct/pick-up-tools/
> Why not just buy it??


I didn't make the nail setter, I was curious what he was referring to when he said he was welding up a peashooter. I thought he was making a .22 or a pellet gun. I'm making a dueling target tree for shooting, only brought that up because I thought he was making a gun :laughing:.

Back on the subject here... tools of the trade... I don't have much new to offer here, last tool I picked up was my Mirka Deros probably a year ago and I didn't pay for it. They replaced my Ceros for free with it because I guess the Ceros will burn your shop down. I enjoy it, just seems like the pad is super delicate, catch a sharp edge on a cabinet and it tears the pad easily. But, it's my go-to over my Festool for finish sanding. FTR though, I have a Festool RO 150 and a 90... I haven't used the new ETS 125 so I can't compare to that.

I also used the Diablo sand paper for the first time, was sanding late one night and ran out of Festool 220 grit, so I had to run to HD (Woodcraft was closed). It's actually not bad, dust collection still works and it lasts well IMHO :thumbsup:


----------



## BBuild

I finally picked up an air cleaner. I put about 30 hours on the first one and decided to order a second. They seem to work much better in pairs and can be stacked. 

This unit has a few features I liked that the competitors didn't have. Main one being the 12" inlet. I also like the fact it uses standard size pre-filters that can be doubled up and it has variable speed control.


----------



## superseal

Coast FL65 headlamp...dual color wide angle LED. 400 lumens/205/55. Also has a red lamp. I used the chit out of this today in a dark attic when I had to cut power to run some closet lighting.

Worked just as well in the dark closet until I got everything hooked up...Depot $19.99, worth every penny.


----------



## SectorSecurity

The red light is awesome for hunting you can setup in the dark without blinding everyone else

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Golden view

BBuild said:


> I finally picked up an air cleaner. I put about 30 hours on the first one and decided to order a second. They seem to work much better in pairs and can be stacked.
> 
> This unit has a few features I liked that the competitors didn't have. Main one being the 12" inlet. I also like the fact it uses standard size pre-filters that can be doubled up and it has variable speed control.
> 
> View attachment 421537
> 
> View attachment 421545


Can you use cheap furnace filters? Looking online their prefilters are pricey.


----------



## Leo G

superseal said:


> Coast FL65 headlamp...dual color wide angle LED. 400 lumens/205/55. Also has a red lamp. I used the chit out of this today in a dark attic when I had to cut power to run some closet lighting.
> 
> Worked just as well in the dark closet until I got everything hooked up...Depot $19.99, worth every penny.


I like this one. 1800 lumens

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00NIOCZIK/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## BBuild

Golden view said:


> Can you use cheap furnace filters? Looking online their prefilters are pricey.




That’s the plan. They’re 16X16X1 so not the most common size.


----------



## shanewreckd

Went to HD this morning for a new Garant 6lb fiberglass handle sledge and a diamond blade for my grinder. They have the Makita blades for something like $32 here, but BC Fasteners has them for $11. I need it for Monday so I got them to price match it for me. I'd rather give my business to BCF but it is what it is.


----------



## Windycity

Time to burn some steel! 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## superseal

Windycity said:


> Time to burn some steel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That my friend is sweeeeet!


----------



## Windycity

superseal said:


> That my friend is sweeeeet!




Thank you, I’m pretty excited because I’ve honestly been wanting to buy a miller 211 MIG for about 3 years now but with the better rebate and cash back offer on the 215 I can stick,mig and tig for only $100 more than the 211... I probably won’t do much tig welding however it is nice to be able to stick and mig with the same machine since I am limited on room in the garage

Of course now I need to figure out a welding cart, gas bottles, and all of the other fun stuff needed for welding so it’s probably going to get pretty expensive! Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter_C

Windycity said:


> Of course now I need to figure out a welding cart, gas bottles, and all of the other fun stuff needed for welding so it’s probably going to get pretty expensive! Haha


Make your own welding cart! I set mine up with my MIG at the bottom, my TIG in the middle and my plasma at top. Both bottles are on the back of the cart, and it works great for space savings. Cost is very low to build. Use good quality wheels! 

Make sure to "OWN" all your bottles, no renting or leasing. No small bottles either. Get at least mid sized. An oxy acetylene torch will be in your future too.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

New tools.


----------



## kixnbux

Picked up a dewalt power station


----------



## Tom M

overanalyze said:


> This one. 1P1060s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


I think I'm going to pick up that little compressor how much time have you used it? Good for a little trim job ,some doors or a kitchen?


----------



## SectorSecurity

Figured it was about time.

Going to go back and get 2 more of the 4ah M12 batteries









Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## shanewreckd

SectorSecurity said:


> Figured it was about time.
> 
> Going to go back and get 2 more of the 4ah M12 batteries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


Why not the new 6ah?


----------



## SectorSecurity

They were on special at the local hd right now

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## shanewreckd

SectorSecurity said:


> They were on special at the local hd right now
> 
> Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


$85 each? You can get them to price match BCFasteners for a 6ah at $95. Just a suggestion, whatever works for you :thumbsup:


----------



## overanalyze

Tom M said:


> I think I'm going to pick up that little compressor how much time have you used it? Good for a little trim job ,some doors or a kitchen?


Not much time yet but the recovery time is much fatser than the Senco and it is quieter I think. Weighs a bit more and is a little taller than the Senco. Seems like a solid unit. Menards had them for $99 plus the 11% rebate. It will be our main trim compressor. I know you probably wouldn't want to guns running off it at the same time but it should be very capable to handle all trim jobs one man could throw at it. 

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## shanewreckd

shanewreckd said:


> $85 each? You can get them to price match BCFasteners for a 6ah at $95. Just a suggestion, whatever works for you :thumbsup:


For some reason I thought you were in BC... But Atlas has the same price you can match.


----------



## 91782

overanalyze said:


> This one. 1P1060s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


Yup, good unit. :thumbsup: Can't go wrong with a CAT compressor. Enough noise with everything else going on let alone a cheap arse compressor blatting away.


----------



## Peter_C

I had two remaining Festool $50 rebates. Spent enough this year on tools, so I used a Sysrock to get the 10% off an MFT/3 table, then I will sell the Sysrock, and a Pro 5 sander. I designed and CNC'ed a holey slab years ago, and it has been working great, but I am hoping the MFT/3 works better. The slab will cross cut 50" though, so it gets to stick around. May also wind up buying a Basic MFT/3 to attach to this one. 

So are the MFT/3 cross leg braces worth it?


----------



## tjbnwi

The cross braces depend on what your doing on the MFT. With the braces it helps when hand planing. Other than that I find I don't need them. 

If you do get a second MFT, get a pair of connectors. That alone will help with stability.

These connected together were plenty stable enough and could be leveled to fab this top. Only the one has braces on it. 

Tom


----------



## Peter_C

tjbnwi said:


> The cross braces depend on what your doing on the MFT. With the braces it helps when hand planing. Other than that I find I don't need them.


Thanks! I will hold off getting them for now. Might be able to fabricate some in the future. 


tjbnwi said:


> If you do get a second MFT, get a pair of connectors. That alone will help with stability.


Already got a set of Festool rail connectors that I had to get when building looong counter tops and needed to connect a 2700mm rail and the 1400mm rail together. Wished I would have bought the Makita version though. Might just make myself a set at some point. 


tjbnwi said:


> These connected together were plenty stable enough and could be leveled to fab this top. Only the one has braces on it.


On top of multiple heavy duty saw horses I screwed multiple sheets of plywood together and shimmed it perfectly flat last time I built counter tops. Worked well actually. I don't do as many counter tops as you do, but love working with Corian. In the future I plan to build the wife a bent up Corian desk. Festool dust collection rocks for working with nasty plastics, although I still wear a respirator.


----------



## tjbnwi

MFT and rail connectors are different.

Tom


----------



## cedarboarder

Purchased and used this King Canada Air cleaner for some drywall sanding. very impressive :thumbup:


----------



## Inner10

SectorSecurity said:


> Figured it was about time.
> 
> Going to go back and get 2 more of the 4ah M12 batteries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


I'd like to see that little fella in action. I'm strongly against compact tools because they can't do the job of larger ones, and I refuse to carry around multiple drills/drivers.


----------



## SectorSecurity

I'll try to remember to grab a video when I break her out for ya and I'll let you know how it does.

I'm usually against it but I'll be losing the big stupid case and likely the charger so it will be just the drill and battery going in the packout

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Defenestrate

SectorSecurity said:


> Figured it was about time.
> 
> Going to go back and get 2 more of the 4ah M12 batteries


Nice! Specs on the HD website make it seem like it hits twice as hard as a Bosch Bulldog (~4 ft-lbs, versus ~2ft-lbs). I'd be interested in hearing your take on it. (My gut says that HD is just making stuff up, but I'm open to being proven wrong.)


----------



## Windycity

SectorSecurity said:


> I'll try to remember to grab a video when I break her out for ya and I'll let you know how it does.
> 
> I'm usually against it but I'll be losing the big stupid case and likely the charger so it will be just the drill and battery going in the packout
> 
> Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk




If you can remember that would be great! I have a corded sds max and I really would like a sds plus one as well and it would be really nice to have a cordless one... I was looking at that one in Home Depot and a guy started talking to me that purchased one and he said it’s great....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duburban

whats up with milwaukee fuel not having a proper jigsaw?! anyone have a lead on this? things like this that force you into multiple battery platforms


----------



## superseal

Just snagged a few new Flexeel max 25/50ft.hoses and some repair ends and strain reliefs for my old ones. Best pricing is on their site funny enough and if you spend over a Ben...it's free shipping!

Just stay away from holly bushes with those suckers...as strong as they are...and expensive, you'll poke a hole right in them and be cursing up a storm like I usually do


----------



## duburban

superseal said:


> Just snagged a few new Flexeel max 25/50ft.hoses and some repair ends and strain reliefs for my old ones. Best pricing is on their site funny enough and if you spend over a Ben...it's free shipping!
> 
> Just stay away from holly bushes with those suckers...as strong as they are...and expensive, you'll poke a hole right in them and be cursing up a storm like I usually do


I usually get those really flexible clear blue lines, whats better about the flashy green? 

Looked at a 100' of bostitch hose at my lumber yard but turned away at $80. Hitachi makes a kit with hardware for $50.


----------



## J.C.

Ordered some new clamps. If they work, they could be very handy.


----------



## dibs16

I fell off the wagon hard. First it was the ’14 nissan NV, then a cheap rigid table saw, then the festool stuff. And of course the usual good Friday goodies









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Artworks

Couple weeks ago ordered the Makita H6000 10 1/4 cirular saw , got a "free" 7 1/4 saw & $25.00 discout to! Free shipping to my us address. Now just have to get it out of my sons hands !


----------



## J.C.

J.C. said:


> Ordered some new clamps. If they work, they could be very handy.


Tried the clamps out real quick this morning and they work better than I expected. For the right application they should be awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## Leo G

How do they clamp?


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> How do they clamp?


Link connects pad to body, tension from screw assembly pulls the assembly together.

https://www.toolsforworkingwood.com/store/item/MS-FFC.XX/Universal__Wedgegrip_Clamps_and_Accessories

Tom


----------



## Leo G

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Leo G said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Unger.const

New Lufkin tape measure "the black widow" 

It does make me focus more on the tick marks


----------



## Golden view

Unger.const said:


> New Lufkin tape measure "the black widow"
> 
> It does make me focus more on the tick marks


I like it! I never bought a Lufkin after one was given to me and it has all the fractions written out.


----------



## Unger.const

Golden view said:


> I like it! I never bought a Lufkin after one was given to me and it has all the fractions written out.


I have the Lufkin centering and like it too. Fast to find the center of something.


----------



## SouthonBeach

HD clearance sucked me in to picking up the dewalt 12” flexvolt miter saw. Normally $799 on clearance for $400. Couldn’t pass up 1/2 off...


----------



## SPG

I was doing well in recovery for a while but the local HD clearance section pulled me back down into this dark rabbit hole too. Picked up new racks for the truck that I didn't get a couple months ago for $300 but now marked down to $88. Next thing I know I'm buying a set of ratcheting wrenches, a set of wall jacks off Craigslist, a Hitachi 15ga nailer from Lowes, another Flexzilla air hose online, a couple Tajima chalk lines from the old hardware shop...but that's it. Really. No more tools. ...this week. ...or at least today.


----------



## Leo G

Opened the flood gate eh?


----------



## BeforeChristoff

I was bad today too, I pulled the trigger on a Dewalt dws780
Santa came early, it's a good thing the wife doesn't go near my locker lol


----------



## Spencer

tjbnwi said:


> Link connects pad to body, tension from screw assembly pulls the assembly together.
> 
> https://www.toolsforworkingwood.com/store/item/MS-FFC.XX/Universal__Wedgegrip_Clamps_and_Accessories
> 
> Tom


Thanks Tom. I saw a guy using those to glue on nosing to the ends of stair treads. The looked slick. I was wondering where or if they could be purchased. :thumbup:


----------



## Unger.const

Unger.const said:


> New Lufkin tape measure "the black widow"
> 
> It does make me focus more on the tick marks





Golden view said:


> I like it! I never bought a Lufkin after one was given to me and it has all the fractions written out.


I reallllllllllllllly enjoyed using this today.........I think they might be on to something there.


----------



## Calidecks

Unger.const said:


> New Lufkin tape measure "the black widow"
> 
> It does make me focus more on the tick marks




Man that looks like it would be hard to read with old man eyes!


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Unger.const

Californiadecks said:


> Man that looks like it would be hard to read with old man eyes!
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


I have horrible vision. Can't see in stereo (one bad eye) I think you should see it in person (maybe it's not for everyone) read lots of great reviews about it.


----------



## tjbnwi

duburban said:


> Whats the benefit of running one pump just for primers?


My guess is he prefers oil primer.

Tom


----------



## Stryker1-1

Got a chance to try out the m12 fuel sds drill for small holes such as those for tap cons this thing is a beast!

Waiting to find a need to try a 1/2 hole

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Golden view

tjbnwi said:


> My guess is he prefers oil primer.
> 
> Tom


I've been considering having a rig just for oil.


----------



## Warren

Got my new light today. Pretty cool unit. My wife called it R2D2.


----------



## Stryker1-1

I'm not a Dewalt fan but that looks pretty sweet.

Does it run on battery power as well or has to be plugged in

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## J L

Is that a Dewalt bug zapper? :laughing:


----------



## Warren

Stryker1-1 said:


> I'm not a Dewalt fan but that looks pretty sweet.
> 
> Does it run on battery power as well or has to be plugged in
> 
> Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


You can plug it in, run it off 20v, or 60v. 7000 lumens max. It is pretty sturdy, weighs about 25 or 30 pounds. Also doubles as a battery charger when plugged in.


----------



## overanalyze

Warren said:


> You can plug it in, run it off 20v, or 60v. 7000 lumens max. It is pretty sturdy, weighs about 25 or 30 pounds. Also doubles as a battery charger when plugged in.


That is nice looking. Plenty bright?


----------



## A&E Exteriors

VinylHanger said:


> I haven't figured out why a chop saw needs two batteries. Is it for run time? Or is it for power. Seems odd, since a circular saw does rips with just one. Or maybe to spin the blade fast enough for clean cuts in trim?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


For both reasons. I have the 2 battery 7 1/4" sidewinder and it will keep about a 90% pace with a corded. I love it.


----------



## Warren

overanalyze said:


> That is nice looking. Plenty bright?


Haven't tested it in the field yet, but I turned all the lights off here and it lit up well. We just finished framing a big basement with the crappy string lights, and I knew I wanted something better. Hope this is it.


----------



## blacktop

Bic lighter .


----------



## B.Johnson

and some gasoline.


----------



## tjbnwi

blacktop said:


> Bic lighter .







Tom


----------



## Inner10

Warren said:


> Got my new light today. Pretty cool unit. My wife called it R2D2.


I was thinking about buying one until I saw how massive they are.


----------



## shanewreckd

J L said:


> Is that a Dewalt bug zapper? :laughing:


Not going to lie, I'd probably buy that :laughing: Bugs get pretty bad up North


----------



## Warren

Inner10 said:


> I was thinking about buying one until I saw how massive they are.


It is pretty big, but I wont be hauling it around in the truck all of the time. I like that it is a bit bulky, as it wont be getting knocked around. It is incredibly stable, and it does put out a good bit of light.


----------



## Stryker1-1

Ridgid had the self righting one on display at home Depot my son loved pushing it over and watching it right itself 

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Unger.const

duburban said:


> Whats the benefit of running one pump just for primers?


Clean up is simpler. If several projects lined up. Just leave the primer in the lines.


----------



## kixnbux

This came in today. Been wanting it for awhile


----------



## Unger.const

Been waiting for home depot to drop from their close out of $288.......went to a different store.......sold!

Yes it's the charger and light org more output


----------



## cedarboarder

A gift I got for Christmas. 
makes a decent cup of coffee! :thumbup:


----------



## Stryker1-1

Is that the one that runs off the 18v battery? 

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

Stryker1-1 said:


> Is that the one that runs off the 18v battery?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


ya haven't needed to use the battery yet tho. has 120v plug in too.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Took a chance on some racking from Menards. Running out of space to store parts from stuff I am rebuilding.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## duburban

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Took a chance on some racking from Menards. Running out of space to store parts from stuff I am rebuilding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


looks stout, what'd that run ya?


----------



## overanalyze

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Took a chance on some racking from Menards. Running out of space to store parts from stuff I am rebuilding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


We have 3-4 of those in our shop. Decent stuff for the money. Hold a bunch of stuff.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

duburban said:


> looks stout, what'd that run ya?


It's 30" deep, 72" tall and 72" wide. It was 125 bucks not counting the osb I had at the shop. 

11 bucks per beam, 28 bucks per end. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## duburban

WarnerConstInc. said:


> It's 30" deep, 72" tall and 72" wide. It was 125 bucks not counting the osb I had at the shop.
> 
> 11 bucks per beam, 28 bucks per end.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


thats fair $


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

duburban said:


> thats fair $


They have different width and height uprights, also up to 8 foot beams. 

It doesn't compare to the teardrop racking I have in the other part of my shop, but it beats the heck out of most other shelving options in this size. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Bunch of little stuff.

Small tripod for my PLS 180 for doing outlets and plumbing for cabinet cutouts.









1/4"D flush cut router bits









Small boxes to hold screws and other smaller items. I use them mostly for Kreg screws and assorted lengths of #6 screws.


----------



## madrina

Oooohooohhh me too!
Just got her yesterday!!



overanalyze said:


> Time to add a toner to my electrical tools.


----------



## duburban

Hitachi cordless framer or paslode XP ?


----------



## cedarboarder

duburban said:


> Hitachi cordless framer or paslode XP ?


paslode imo


----------



## Big Johnson

duburban said:


> Hitachi cordless framer or paslode XP ?


Hitachi hands down.


----------



## B.Johnson

duburban said:


> Hitachi cordless framer or paslode XP ?





cedarboarder said:


> paslode imo





Big Johnson said:


> Hitachi hands down.


Did that help? :laughing:


----------



## Big Johnson

B.Johnson said:


> Did that help? :laughing:


Why would anyone want to screw around with propane tanks at $12 a pop when hitachi hits just as hard without it?


----------



## cedarboarder

Big Johnson said:


> Why would anyone want to screw around with propane tanks at $12 a pop when hitachi hits just as hard without it?


I heard in cold weather Paslode better. but after watching this Hitachi is actaully decent in cold weather 
https://youtu.be/gsmxcbT5Q8E?t=5m30s


----------



## cedarboarder

what Hitachi model?


----------



## duburban

cedarboarder said:


> what Hitachi model?


The new model, green, size of a small dog, looks about 40lbs.


----------



## cedarboarder

NR1890DC 3-1/2" 18V Paper Strip Framing Nailer
NR1890DR 3-1/2" 18V Plastic Strip Framing Nailer

just a heads up to duburban they got 2 models for the paper / plastic

http://www.hitachipowertools.com/us/main-navigation/tools?category=/tools/cordless&title=Cordless Hitachi is picking it up in the cordless game, very nooice.


----------



## duburban

cedarboarder said:


> NR1890DC 3-1/2" 18V Paper Strip Framing Nailer
> NR1890DR 3-1/2" 18V Plastic Strip Framing Nailer
> 
> just a heads up to duburban they got 2 models for the paper / plastic
> 
> http://www.hitachipowertools.com/us/main-navigation/tools?category=/tools/cordless&title=Cordless Hitachi is picking it up in the cordless game, very nooice.


I'm a plastic guy 100%


----------



## Lettusbee

Picked up a Werner 6ft baker scaff a few weeks ago at Homerland for $20. Been keeping my eyes open for more of those. 

No luck there, but did find 3 more metaltechs for $43 ea. 

These things make great moveable shelf units as I get my shop under control.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee

Oh yeah, these finally showed up too. 









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10

Lettusbee said:


> Picked up a Werner 6ft baker scaff a few weeks ago at Homerland for $20. Been keeping my eyes open for more of those.
> 
> No luck there, but did find 3 more metaltechs for $43 ea.
> 
> These things make great moveable shelf units as I get my shop under control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I'd be all over that!


----------



## cedarboarder

Lettusbee said:


> Oh yeah, these finally showed up too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


glad to see Graco stopped making their own batteries. rubbish


----------



## Calidecks

Love these Packouts!









__________________


----------



## madrina

[QUOTE

These things make great moveable shelf units as I get my shop under control.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

I borrow my neighbors all the time. I love it.


----------



## asevereid

Looky Looky... Got this during the Christmas break (end of year performance bonus)... Just set up and made the first cuts with it today. 









Sent from my SM-G530W using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom M

Looks nice does it slide? Whats the stand, all Makita?


----------



## asevereid

Tom M said:


> Looks nice does it slide? Whats the stand, all Makita?


Yep, Makita's new 10" slider... Really liking it so far. Haven't been able to throw any challenges at it today. The stock blade cuts very nicely, and it seems to be set accurate right out of the box. I'll check it at a later date, because we're doing exterior trim today and the boss is not demanding ducks ass tight joints. The stand is a budget brand... Thought I'd give it a shot because it's got the drop down material supports. 

Sent from my SM-G530W using Tapatalk


----------



## Stryker1-1

My packout has been on back order since October! 

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

cedarboarder said:


> glad to see Graco stopped making their own batteries. rubbish




I think the last generation was Panasonic? 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Unger.const

I'm calling it a tool.........cuz I fixed my tool. My collated screw attachment would not adjust. And I just got this microscope that you can attach to phone or tablet. For 80 bucks. And if you ever needed to see where that splinter is in your hand...........you can get so close you can tell the type of wood and what the last meal it had when it was a tree.....

There was a small barrel part I was trying to look at . (Sitting on metal plate above tablet on the floor) it had a part in a part in a part type of thing. I could look in the tiny hole at top to see threads on the inside. Which helped figuring out why it wasn't working in the screw gun.

Pretty slick little tool for old eyes.


----------



## Mordekyle

Unger.const said:


> I'm calling it a tool.........cuz I fixed my tool. My collated screw attachment would not adjust. And I just got this microscope that you can attach to phone or tablet. For 80 bucks. And if you ever needed to see where that splinter is in your hand...........you can get so close you can tell the type of wood and what the last meal it had when it was a tree.....
> 
> There was a small barrel part I was trying to look at . (Sitting on metal plate above tablet on the floor) it had a part in a part in a part type of thing. I could look in the tiny hole at top to see threads on the inside. Which helped figuring out why it wasn't working in the screw gun.
> 
> Pretty slick little tool for old eyes.




I could use that for reading CT on my phone.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stryker1-1

I just picked up a Mastercraft inspection scope on sale for 99$

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson

Hopefully this is better than my Bostitch.


----------



## BeforeChristoff

Stryker1-1 said:


> I just picked up a Mastercraft inspection scope on sale for 99$
> 
> Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


Do you have a link for that?


----------



## heavy_d

Got the 12" flexvolt saw. Will be my dedicated good saw.









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Big Johnson said:


> Hopefully this is better than my Bostitch.


So far both of my Bostich guns work flawless. Ask Sno, he was impressed with them. I think I have a Hitachi staple gun though, my Senco crapped out.


----------



## Leo G

Innit cute....

Picked up a small tripod so I wouldn't have to gerry rig the setup to do outlets and plumbing in cabinets.

What I have been doing is bringing in my right angle drill case (metal) and using the magnetic attachment on the laser. It's not exactly stable, the possibility of scratching the floor is there (hasn't happened yet) and it's hard to adjust to a perfect height because of the strength of the magnet.

This baby tripod goes from 13" to 23" and my large tripod does 22 1/2" to about 60" So they give me 13" to 60" without any gaps.

It took me a bit, but I figured out how to get both tripods into the large tripod carrying case, it's tight, but works. Makes for one less thing to carry up and then back down. As a bonus, both tripod quick release pods work with the other tripod. So all I have to do is put one of them on the laser and then I can swap out to either tripod.


----------



## BeforeChristoff

Stryker1-1 said:


> Should be on the Canadian tire website but the sale ended several days ago
> 
> Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


Ok thanks, then I will pick up the milwaukee one, I can get the bare tool for $159.00


----------



## Inner10

BeforeChristoff said:


> Ok thanks, then I will pick up the milwaukee one, I can get the bare tool for $159.00


I've had one in the truck for 5 years...used it 3 times.


----------



## BeforeChristoff

So you don't recommend buying one?


----------



## B.Johnson

The flip side is that I didn't purchase one until last year. I use it all the time and wish I had bought it years ago. It's going to depend on the type of work that you do, and whether or not you have the presence of mind to think "I could do that faster or better with my oscillating tool".


----------



## hdavis

It's how I cut in for electrical boxes with plaster and lath walls. No better way, IMO.


----------



## calmod

I bought a cheap oscillating tool years ago for one specific job years ago and ended up with a Makita cordless one. It's indispensable


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

They get used very frequently by our crews. We have cordless Milwaukee's.


----------



## Peter_C

calmod said:


> I bought a cheap oscillating tool years ago for one specific job years ago and ended up with a Makita cordless one. It's indispensable





Xtrememtnbiker said:


> They get used very frequently by our crews. We have cordless Milwaukee's.


If you guys like the BIG ones, you should try the Milwaukee M12 version of a multi-tool. Not as powerful, but super easy to use, and it will get into areas, IE: walls, were a larger unit won't. I have the Makita version also.


----------



## AustinDB

New Bulldog 1-1/8” SDS-plus to replace a well used model. Hoping the slight amount of additional power and vibration control will help on the next job 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Warren

AustinDB said:


> New Bulldog 1-1/8” SDS-plus to replace a well used model. Hoping the slight amount of additional power and vibration control will help on the next job
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have had good luck with Bosch sds. Never bought a new one, but many years out of 2 older used ones.


----------



## Tom M

I have that bulldog. Its good. I no longer use the smaller brother


----------



## rblakes1

Just arrived from Acme Tools today, they had a deal where you get an extra battery free  

I'll be putting it to use tomorrow and a few days next week mixing up thin set









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stryker1-1

Saw that at home Depot the other day thought it was cool but I have zero use for one 

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1

Stryker1-1 said:


> Saw that at home Depot the other day thought it was cool but I have zero use for one
> 
> Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


I should get a good amount of use out of it. What I like over using my drill is the adjustable speed knob. Some thin sets want to be mixed at like 200 rpm which is tricky to do with the drill 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

2 sets of bakers tech steel scaffold 180 each, now $280
DeWalt rolling miter saw stand. 
2 led flood lights
2 pack of Dewalt 10 inch blades. 

held back on 18v 18ga Makita nailer. makita 18 volt flood light, 18v radio (might price match somewhere later)


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

AustinDB said:


> New Bulldog 1-1/8” SDS-plus to replace a well used model. Hoping the slight amount of additional power and vibration control will help on the next job
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a very good tool:thumbsup: I've had one for a few years now.


----------



## Inner10

BeforeChristoff said:


> So you don't recommend buying one?


I wouldn't say that....the few times I used it, it was really helpful, but I could easily live without it.


----------



## BeforeChristoff

Inner10 said:


> I wouldn't say that....the few times I used it, it was really helpful, but I could easily live without it.


You could be right I probably can live without it and put the coin into some other tool, cause you know how we are with our tools lol


----------



## Inner10

BeforeChristoff said:


> You could be right I probably can live without it and put the coin into some other tool, cause you know how we are with our tools lol


I figured for wire fishing it would be god's gift...nah, used it to fish a wire in a finished home once, used it to find two other buried wires. It's not an easy tool to use to be honest, it makes you feel like a surgeon. Even with the light on it's hard to see, it's got a really short depth of field, and it's easy to get lost and upside down.


----------



## BeforeChristoff

Inner10 said:


> I figured for wire fishing it would be god's gift...nah, used it to fish a wire in a finished home once, used it to find two other buried wires. It's not an easy tool to use to be honest, it makes you feel like a surgeon. Even with the light on it's hard to see, it's got a really short depth of field, and it's easy to get lost and upside down.


yes my plumber has one of those Ridgid cameras and man that's like watching an hd movie,about an 8 inch screen or so but then again for the money he paid it should lol


----------



## cedarboarder

Peter_C said:


> A Dust Deputy will help keep some of the dust out of the bag and the filter. I run one on my CT36 when using it for fine dust, or when making a lot of chips IE: router.


that the bong bubbler?


----------



## madmax718

Bought a makita palm router and base, and... shoot, another bosch SDS, and.. oh ya, the dewalt power station. And a new impact gun and drill, since some [email protected]#! broke in my truck and stole some stuff


----------



## rblakes1

Peter_C said:


> A Dust Deputy will help keep some of the dust out of the bag and the filter. I run one on my CT36 when using it for fine dust, or when making a lot of chips IE: router.


I was going to suggest that as well

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1

Got this in the mail yesterday- the day after I finished installing all the tile I was hoping to use it in.

It's the diamond blade for the track saw that I saw a few guys taking about. This project was 8x48 tiles and exceeded the cut capacity of my tile saw. Still made it work though, luckily not many full length rips to do in the 500 sf









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Bought some solar stuff. It's actually work related in that I'm going to use it to charge my AGM battery that I use to power my 3KW inverter that's on the truck.

Got four 30 watt panels, an MPPT charge controller, a display for the controller and some wiring to connect it all together. So now I won't have to worry about charging the battery after I use it for the day.

The panels are about 14" x 24" so they'll fit on top of my Weatherguard Super Boxes, and the rest of the stuff will go on my panel board inside the box.

Sort of an experiment, we'll see how it all goes.


----------



## J L

Leo G said:


> Bought some solar stuff. It's actually work related in that I'm going to use it to charge my AGM battery that I use to power my 3KW inverter that's on the truck.
> 
> Got four 30 watt panels, an MPPT charge controller, a display for the controller and some wiring to connect it all together. So now I won't have to worry about charging the battery after I use it for the day.
> 
> The panels are about 14" x 24" so they'll fit on top of my Weatherguard Super Boxes, and the rest of the stuff will go on my panel board inside the box.
> 
> Sort of an experiment, we'll see how it all goes.


I run 200 watts of solar on the roof of my van to keep my house bank charged. Just make sure your charge controller can be set to agm as they require a different charge rate/ voltage than flooded. 

I also run a battery doctor isolator to tie my house and starting batteries. Once it senses the starting battery is charging, it sends juice to the house bank. 

Right now sitting in the sun in key largo and my batteries are at 14.8v from the solar.


----------



## Leo G

It has a sealed battery setting. But I bought the MT50 so I can get into the parameters and set them up any way I want. It has a USER parameter for that. I'll just plug in the battery specs and off it'll go.

It would have been cheaper to get 100 watt panels but they don't fit within the confines of the top of the box which is 16"x 8'. So I looked around a lot to find something narrow. Even the 50 watt panels are about 20" wide.


----------



## J L

Leo G said:


> It has a sealed battery setting. But I bought the MT50 so I can get into the parameters and set them up any way I want. It has a USER parameter for that. I'll just plug in the battery specs and off it'll go.
> 
> It would have been cheaper to get 100 watt panels but they don't fit within the confines of the top of the box which is 16"x 8'. So I looked around a lot to find something narrow. Even the 50 watt panels are about 20" wide.


 I'll be curious to see how it works for you. If you're not using the inverter hard daily, I'll bet the solar will keep the batteries full for you.


----------



## Peter_C

J L said:


> Right now sitting in the sun in key largo and my batteries are at 14.8v from the solar.


13.7-14.3 volts is the standard for automobile charging parameters. 14.8 is right at the max.

AGM's cook real easy as they hold less than a tablespoon of liquid.


----------



## J L

Peter_C said:


> 13.7-14.3 volts is the standard for automobile charging parameters. 14.8 is right at the max.
> 
> AGM's cook real easy as they hold less than a tablespoon of liquid.


I run flooded golf cart batteries for my house bank and 14.8 is the max that my charge controller lets through on the flooded setting. 

My promaster has an agm starting battery and as such the alternator voltage is much lower to keep from cooking it.


----------



## RichVT

rblakes1 said:


> Got this in the mail yesterday- the day after I finished installing all the tile I was hoping to use it in.
> 
> It's the diamond blade for the track saw that I saw a few guys taking about. This project was 8x48 tiles and exceeded the cut capacity of my tile saw. Still made it work though, luckily not many full length rips to do in the 500 sf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Here's another option:


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Few finds today.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Few finds today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


couple tons of finds haha


----------



## Deckhead

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Few finds today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


You can go ahead And send that dust collector to my place...


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Deckhead said:


> You can go ahead And send that dust collector to my place...


25hp with air lock set up. I left a cloud of dust the entire 60 miles home. 75mph dust is different than 60mph dust. Lol. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kixnbux

Finally got me one of these.


----------



## Calidecks

kixnbux said:


> Finally got me one of these.




Wormdrive?

Edit: I see it's a Saw Stop


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks

Testing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

1..2..3..4


----------



## Calidecks

Leo G said:


> 1..2..3..4




Just bought an iPhone X and I was testing the Tapatalk app.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## rblakes1

This is really tempting...

$499 for the one key impact, drill, Sawzall, 2 5ah batteries, 1 9ah battery, plus the packout cart









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stryker1-1

That is an awesome deal! Mostly because packout is sold out like everywhere right now

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Few finds today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


 Saw this some time back thought it might interest you.









Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## J.C.

A few new editions:


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Randy Bush said:


> Saw this some time back thought it might interest you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


Road trip to Montana?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1

Stryker1-1 said:


> That is an awesome deal! Mostly because packout is sold out like everywhere right now
> 
> Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


I don't need it, but they did just send me a coupon. So, maybe I do need it? 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Road trip to Montana?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Sure why not. :thumbsup:
Though of you when I first saw it. Got any ideal what it might of been used to make?


----------



## Railman

Randy Bush said:


> Sure why not. :thumbsup:
> Though of you when I first saw it. Got any ideal what it might of been used to make?


 I see top, bottom, left ,& right cutterheads, so that would make it a 4 sided planer/moulder. It appears that it was last used to do a lap joint on the edges of boards, with smooth top, & probably bottom.

I found some references to Union machinery, but none quite like that.
The most impressive thing about the thing is the massive one piece casting. Those huge castings were works of art!


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Railman said:


> I see top, bottom, left ,& right cutterheads, so that would make it a 4 sided planer/moulder. It appears that it was last used to do a lap joint on the edges of boards, with smooth top, & probably bottom.
> 
> I found some references to Union machinery, but none quite like that.
> The most impressive thing about the thing is the massive one piece casting. Those huge castings were works of art!


It's a matcher Joe. Made for sizing lumber or for flooring. Side heads directly opposite each other is a tale tell sign of a matcher. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Railman said:


> I see top, bottom, left ,& right cutterheads, so that would make it a 4 sided planer/moulder. It appears that it was last used to do a lap joint on the edges of boards, with smooth top, & probably bottom.
> 
> I found some references to Union machinery, but none quite like that.
> The most impressive thing about the thing is the massive one piece casting. Those huge castings were works of art!


It is a Lehman Machine CO. Union 24 planer matcher. They were in Williamsport PA and were part of a giant merger that created American Wood Working Machinery CO. In 1897. 

Any more pictures Randy? Is it something that could be for sale?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Also, the halves bolt together to cross pieces, but yes those halves are still huge castings, I meant that was the late 1800s after all. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## madmax718

You guys are truly amazing with these giant machines. Its outside my scope of.. well.. ever.


----------



## Lettusbee

WarnerConstInc. said:


> It's a matcher Joe. Made for sizing lumber or for flooring. Side heads directly opposite each other is a tale tell sign of a matcher.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


From now on I will pay more attention to farm relics on the side of the road. If drove by that thing I would have assumed ancient farm or mining use, not old arn.



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1

Looks like that deal is available online as well for those that can't find it locally









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stryker1-1

Is that in America 

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter_C

Stryker1-1 said:


> Is that in America


Acme has the same deal available. Shows it valid until April.


----------



## john5mt

Been wanting to do this for a while









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## kixnbux

New toy


----------



## rblakes1

Stryker1-1 said:


> Is that in America
> 
> Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


Yes sir

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> To answer it another way, yes what you have will work, it's just gonna reduce the suction as you get all the fine dust in there.
> 
> One thing that helps is take off the top and tap on the bag and it will knock some dust off the bag and you'll notice an increase in suction. Same thing applies to using it to sand drywall.


50cfm per inch of blade. 

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

18volt Makita die grinder
Was my only option for removing a rusted shock absorber bolt on my truck. worded like a charm


----------



## Leo G

New solar panels, charge controller and monitor meter for my inverter system in my truck. Should minimize the AC charging I need to do after using it.


----------



## Inner10

Leo G said:


> New solar panels, charge controller and monitor meter for my inverter system in my truck. Should minimize the AC charging I need to do after using it.


Whoa Mr. Fancy!


----------



## Unger.const

Californiadecks said:


> Ive sent tools that went out of state and had it back on my doorstep within a week. In fact they've sent me new tools instead of fixing them.
> 
> _________________


I sent in two tools. One out of warranty. The other was this a new tool this last spring. I thought they sent me a new tool in its place (new one in box) and after a while of it setting on my work bench I noticed this. Which to me looks like someone's Identification Mark. Either initials and social or address maybe.

Which was someone's complaint on here a while back. Sort of like if you bought a new truck and took it to the dealership for the first oil change and they said they couldn't change the oil so they just put all your stuff in the loaner truck and you can own that instead it's only a year old and the payments are the same.

If I sent them a 4yr old tool and they sent me a refurbished one that would be fine with me. But If I'm spending full price on new items you feel kinda like a their walking around with someone's Identification Mark on your stuff.

And if they don't know the protocol at the factory.......I have yet to buy a new tool with hard stamped misc codes on the finished cover of a tool. I have seen pencil marks inside the battery connection area. But nothing on the face.

And if they had any clue how much I buy of their product is be high on the Xmas card list. I thought their Facebook page would have more feedback direct to customers or even on here. But some chump in a cubical with no pull oversees stuff like that.


----------



## Inner10

cedarboarder said:


> 18volt Makita die grinder
> Was my only option for removing a rusted shock absorber bolt on my truck. worded like a charm


I had my eye on that sucker for ages, but DeWalt just came out with one and I snapped it up.


----------



## Calidecks

Unger.const said:


> I sent in two tools. One out of warranty. The other was this a new tool this last spring. I thought they sent me a new tool in its place (new one in box) and after a while of it setting on my work bench I noticed this. Which to me looks like someone's Identification Mark. Either initials and social or address maybe.
> 
> Which was someone's complaint on here a while back. Sort of like if you bought a new truck and took it to the dealership for the first oil change and they said they couldn't change the oil so they just put all your stuff in the loaner truck and you can own that instead it's only a year old and the payments are the same.
> 
> If I sent them a 4yr old tool and they sent me a refurbished one that would be fine with me. But If I'm spending full price on new items you feel kinda like a their walking around with someone's Identification Mark on your stuff.
> 
> And if they don't know the protocol at the factory.......I have yet to buy a new tool with hard stamped misc codes on the finished cover of a tool. I have seen pencil marks inside the battery connection area. But nothing on the face.
> 
> And if they had any clue how much I buy of their product is be high on the Xmas card list. I thought their Facebook page would have more feedback direct to customers or even on here. But some chump in a cubical with no pull oversees stuff like that.




It was vey obvious the saws I recieved were brand spanking new. Hard to fake a circular saw not being used. Sealed box, new blade, no scuff anywhere, and certainly no unusual markings.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## RangoWA

Yesterday I was in Home Depot and they had some good bundled deals on Milwaukees. The 7 1/4" circular saw with battery and charger was $250. The saw alone is $230. I almost bought it but got the impact driver kit instead. 

My old one is getting pretty long in the tooth and it's the tool I use more than any other. The kit was $100, brushless, 2 amp battery and charger. It's lighter, slightly shorter and narrower. That was good news because I like using the hard case with the drill. 

I held off so long because I heard the batteries weren't compatible but the new battery works in the old drill & driver and the old batteries work in the new driver. I assume the charger would charge the old batteries, maybe not visa versa, I don't know but probably won't do the experiment.


----------



## Stryker1-1

I've got so many impacts and drills because I keep buying deals with extra batteries because I tell myself oh I will sell off the spare tools.

Ya that never happens.

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

What is this "sell my tools" you speak of? :blink:


----------



## Lettusbee

Wandered into the Orange store this morning and they had a stack of these marked down to $250.

Is Dewalt already working on a new design? 

Were these not well received?

I dunno, but I bought one anyway.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10

Lettusbee said:


> Wandered into the Orange store this morning and they had a stack of these marked down to $250.
> 
> Is Dewalt already working on a new design?
> 
> Were these not well received?
> 
> I dunno, but I bought one anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Hard to say no to that.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthonBeach

Lettusbee said:


> Wandered into the Orange store this morning and they had a stack of these marked down to $250.
> 
> Is Dewalt already working on a new design?
> 
> Were these not well received?
> 
> I dunno, but I bought one anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk




They had that deal at my store a month or so ago. New makita stuff took its place. I think it’s a product reset and they don’t want to deal with them, so sell it cheap.


----------



## Peter_C

RangoWA said:


> Yesterday I was in Home Depot and they had some good bundled deals on Milwaukees. The 7 1/4" circular saw with battery and charger was $250. The saw alone is $230.


I managed to slide out the door with that kit this past summer for $225 :thumbup: Saw works pretty good (Change out the blade), and gave me a second 9.0Ah battery for power hungry tools. I actually prefer the saw with the 5.0Ah battery, which was free from the M18 Rover light. Milwaukee has the best lights!



RangoWA said:


> I almost bought it but got the impact driver kit instead.


Which kit # is that please? 1 or 2 batteries? I have been eyeing the Surge for it's quietness. My Makita works awesome, but it is LOUD! Especially while working in small areas. 



RangoWA said:


> My old one is getting pretty long in the tooth and it's the tool I use more than any other. The kit was $100, brushless, 2 amp battery and charger. It's lighter, slightly shorter and narrower. That was good news because I like using the hard case with the drill.


My preference is the 2.0Ah batteries for impacts and drilling. No power gain with a bigger battery, and swapping batteries every once in a long while is no big deal. Why hang more weight off your tool belt/vest?


----------



## duburban

I switch to fuel a while ago thanks to this damn thread..

Got a new rohm chuck put on tonight. If you do this get an impact wrench and a t40 bit. Super easy. Just don’t do it when your gf and her friend are watching a movie... 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unger.const

Stryker1-1 said:


> I've got so many impacts and drills because I keep buying deals with extra batteries because I tell myself oh I will sell off the spare tools.
> 
> Ya that never happens.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


You too?


----------



## Big Johnson

SouthonBeach said:


> They had that deal at my store a month or so ago. New makita stuff took its place. I think it’s a product reset and they don’t want to deal with them, so sell it cheap.


Still $500 here. Maybe if I went in they’d be marked down?


----------



## RangoWA

Peter_C said:


> I managed to slide out the door with that kit this past summer for $225 :thumbup: Saw works pretty good (Change out the blade), and gave me a second 9.0Ah battery for power hungry tools. I actually prefer the saw with the 5.0Ah battery, which was free from the M18 Rover light. Milwaukee has the best lights!
> 
> 
> Which kit # is that please? 1 or 2 batteries? I have been eyeing the Surge for it's quietness. My Makita works awesome, but it is LOUD! Especially while working in small areas.
> 
> 
> My preference is the 2.0Ah batteries for impacts and drilling. No power gain with a bigger battery, and swapping batteries every once in a long while is no big deal. Why hang more weight off your tool belt/vest?


The box of the impact kit is 2750-21P, $99. It has one 2.0 Red Lithium battery and charger. Yeah, I think the 2.0 is fine, my old one still runs and runs. I just keep thinking it's gotta die someday. Now I'm hot to trot for the saw, most of my ample blade selection is 7.25" and it looks to be a bit more solid than the 6.5".


----------



## Calidecks

I don't understand why this front rail Makita 10" is 12 pounds heavier than the Bosch 12" axial Glide.











Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks

Unger.const said:


> You too?




#metoo


Mike.
_______________


----------



## asevereid

Californiadecks said:


> I don't understand why this front rail Makita 10" is 12 pounds heavier than the Bosch 12" axial Glide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


I've lifted both, read the specs, and I now own the Makita... I think it's spec'd at 58 lbs, and the Bosch was... 72?
Someone correct me if I'm wrong. 
The Makita does feel bulky though... But I'm used to wrangling around an older LS1013. 

Sent from my SM-G530W using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Inner10 said:


> Rechargeable battery on a laser, just brilliant.




Not sure about that. I had a rechargeable one. Sucks if you forget to charge it. And it's just another thing to have to remember. My Stabila takes regular batteries, they last about 6 or 8 months. I use it on every job.

Edit, I see it takes DeWalt batteries. I had an old school one that had the batteries built in. 

Mike.
_______________


----------



## Lettusbee

Milwaukee had a M12 plumb dot laser since way back when. I still break it out every now and then.


----------



## cedarboarder

Stryker1-1 said:


> I've got to be going to the wrong orange stores.
> 
> Only mark downs I ever see is like hey someone stole the batteries out of this m18 kit so we took 10 dollars off the regular price
> 
> Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


Its all about the store it seems. some stores have none, then another will have a rack full. The better the community the more there is. not sure why... rich people return more stuff. or just buy more in general.


----------



## overanalyze

Inner10 said:


> Rechargeable battery on a laser, just brilliant.


Bosch has a green laser coming that uses their 12v batteries. I have been waiting for that one.


----------



## Calidecks

overanalyze said:


> Bosch has a green laser coming that uses their 12v batteries. I have been waiting for that one.




Can you see it outdoors?


Mike.
_______________


----------



## cedarboarder

wonder if they will make a 40v flexvolt laser that's extra bright...


----------



## Inner10

cedarboarder said:


> wonder if they will make a 40v flexvolt laser that's extra bright...


The big rotating one is 20v.


----------



## Inner10

Californiadecks said:


> Not sure about that. I had a rechargeable one. Sucks if you forget to charge it. And it's just another thing to have to remember. My Stabila takes regular batteries, they last about 6 or 8 months. I use it on every job.
> 
> Edit, I see it takes DeWalt batteries. I had an old school one that had the batteries built in.
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Same charger as 20v and 60v batteries...charges in 20 min.

You have a problem with forgetting to charge your drill?


----------



## Calidecks

Inner10 said:


> Same charger as 20v and 60v batteries...charges in 20 min.
> 
> 
> 
> You have a problem with forgetting to charge your drill?




That's why I edited it.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Californiadecks said:


> Can you see it outdoors?
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


I was in my local tool shop and Bosch was set up in tent thing in the parking lot demoing their new tools. He set up the red laser and the new green one. Yes I could see the green one outside when the red one was not to be seen at all. As soon as I see the greenie on sale I will pick one up. I like the PLS4 or PLS180. I have a few lasers and I use the PLS the most because of it's small size.


----------



## Leo G

Green lasers chew through batteries.


----------



## Leo G

As high as $578 and as low as $332


----------



## Calidecks

Leo G said:


> Green lasers chew through batteries.




Yep, I have a green laser on my 9mm. Charge only lasts about an hour or two. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks

Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks

Mike.
_______________


----------



## tjbnwi

I ordered the 3DG, was going to get the adjustable base, ended up getting an entire kit....

https://www.beiterlaser.com/products/#cc-m-product-13237895730

Tom


----------



## Big Johnson

https://www.menards.com/main/tools-...Sale&utm_source=flipp&utm_medium=flyer_mobile


$90


----------



## Big Johnson

cedarboarder said:


> Its all about the store it seems. some stores have none, then another will have a rack full. The better the community the more there is. not sure why... rich people return more stuff. or just buy more in general.


All our oranges are in immigrant neighborhoods.


----------



## The.Handyman

tjbnwi said:


> I ordered the 3DG, was going to get the adjustable base, ended up getting an entire kit....
> 
> https://www.beiterlaser.com/products/#cc-m-product-13237895730
> 
> Tom


Excellent laser! Love mine.


----------



## Leo G

Californiadecks said:


> https://youtu.be/nsgnCHDTo4U
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


So he's comparing static bag dust collection to a vacuum collection? Pretty apples and oranges if you ask me. 

What he needed to do was put that contraption on and retest with the bag to make an apples to apples comparison.


----------



## Peter_C

Leo G said:


> So he's comparing static bag dust collection to a vacuum collection? Pretty apples and oranges if you ask me.
> 
> *What he needed to do was put that contraption on and retest with the bag to make an apples to apples comparison.*


More like attach the vac and measure, then put the contraption on and re-test. The contraption will make a big difference. 

Some folks modify their saws with the Kapex parts. I grabbed some boat patch material and made my own in a few minutes. Has been on my Bosch 5312 saw for years. Dust collection is okay, which I am fine with as I only paid $227 OTD for the saw; far less than a Kapex and cuts accurately enough for me.


----------



## BeforeChristoff

My god, I cant't believe this, I did the same on my Bosch only I used part of a hardwood flooring box from a job I was doing at the time using gorilla tape to hold it lol I sold it to a young cop who liked making wood projects and bought a dws 780


----------



## Lettusbee

BeforeChristoff said:


> My god, I cant't believe this, I did the same on my Bosch only I used part of a hardwood flooring box from a job I was doing at the time using gorilla tape to hold it lol I sold it to a young cop who liked making wood projects and bought a dws 780


Is the Dewalt slider any good for Dust collection when hooked to a vac?

I can't decide if I should go Flexvolt or Makita for my next Miter saw.


----------



## Peter_C

Lettusbee said:


> Is the Dewalt slider any good for Dust collection when hooked to a vac?
> 
> I can't decide if I should go Flexvolt or Makita for my next Miter saw.


Is cordless tool triggered dust collection important to you? 
https://www.makitatools.com/products/details/XSL04ZU
http://toolguyd.com/makita-18v-x2-cordless-vacuums/

Do you need 12" cut capacity, or is 10" enough?


----------



## Calidecks

Peter_C said:


> Is cordless tool triggered dust collection important to you?
> https://www.makitatools.com/products/details/XSL04ZU
> http://toolguyd.com/makita-18v-x2-cordless-vacuums/
> 
> Do you need 12" cut capacity, or is 10" enough?




You have to buy the Makita vac as well. For me it's not worth it because my miter saw stays stationary the whole time anyway. Might as well just plug it in. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## BeforeChristoff

Lettusbee said:


> Is the Dewalt slider any good for Dust collection when hooked to a vac?
> 
> I can't decide if I should go Flexvolt or Makita for my next Miter saw.


To tell you the truth, I usually cut in the garage or outside where the job is and the dust doesn't really matter and just sweep up after


----------



## BeforeChristoff

BeforeChristoff said:


> To tell you the truth, I usually cut in the garage or outside where the job is and the dust doesn't really matter and just sweep up after


There is a guy on you tube that fit a fitting on the Dewalt and used a rigid vac on it


----------



## Calidecks

BeforeChristoff said:


> There is a guy on you tube that fit a fitting on the Dewalt and used a rigid vac on it




The ridgid vac works better than most extractors. The only issue is they lose suction as they fill up, and they are noisy as all get out. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Lettusbee

Peter_C said:


> Is cordless tool triggered dust collection important to you?
> https://www.makitatools.com/products/details/XSL04ZU
> http://toolguyd.com/makita-18v-x2-cordless-vacuums/
> 
> Do you need 12" cut capacity, or is 10" enough?


That's the only reason I'm considering the Makita. 10" capacity is plenty, as long as I can cut 5-1/4 base vertical. Which I believe the Makita does.

I'm just not sold on the Makita yet. It seems just as huge as the 12" dewalt to carry and store. And the fence removal for bevel cuts, don't know if that will bother me or not. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stryker1-1

Just picked up the Plantronics voyager 5200 headset tired of messing with the ****ting built in bluetooth or having to use speakerphone 

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks

Californiadecks said:


> You have to buy the Makita vac as well. For me it's not worth it because my miter saw stays stationary the whole time anyway. Might as well just plug it in.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Or just get the remote control from fastcrap for $20/Bucks. And on/ off it

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks

Lettusbee said:


> That's the only reason I'm considering the Makita. 10" capacity is plenty, as long as I can cut 5-1/4 base vertical. Which I believe the Makita does.
> 
> I'm just not sold on the Makita yet. It seems just as huge as the 12" dewalt to carry and store. And the fence removal for bevel cuts, don't know if that will bother me or not.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Sure tight. Just got word in 12" maki is coming out next month.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks

Stryker1-1 said:


> Just picked up the Plantronics voyager 5200 headset tired of messing with the ****ting built in bluetooth or having to use speakerphone
> 
> Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


I wear the back beat fit. All day. Great to jam out and take calls. Best battery life

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

CityDecks said:


> Sure tight. Just got word in 12" maki is coming out next month.
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk




12" Makita front rail?????


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Leo G

New cutters for cope and stick. Got them from Routerbitworld.com through Amazon.

Stick Setup









Cope Setup









Result of the setup









A little disappointed that I had to shim the cutters to get the tongue to fit nicely. The slot is .256" and the tongue was .239" Way to much slop for me. After shimming I had it at .253". It'll make a good tight glue joint.


----------



## CityDecks

Californiadecks said:


> 12" Makita front rail?????
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Yup

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks

CityDecks said:


> Sure tight. Just got word in 12" maki is coming out next month.
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


Wings drive batty. Already sliced one. The table is Nice and big And will stay flat because it's one PC not other that typically 3. 

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks

CityDecks said:


> Sure tight. Just got word in 12" maki is coming out next month.
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


Im not 100% sold in it either. Maybe I just used to the KAPEX. 
It's boiling down to a) 10" Maki. 2) 12" maki. 3) 12" flexvolt. But I gotta see the 12"'rs. I don't take mine in the be field that much but when I do i need great DC and compact as I can as possible. I only work in the City. 

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom M

Dont you use the 12's for cutting clean 4x4's?


----------



## CityDecks

Tom M said:


> Dont you use the 12's for cutting clean 4x4's?


?? Do or don't? 

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Designed2Fail

Either I am looking in the wrong area or just a dummy and over looked it but 30mm is a ***** to find here in the states for circular saws.


----------



## Calidecks

I can go get one off the shelf too from my local hardware. They aren't any better than a Freud, cost twice as much and only a fraction of the options . if I'm going to use a ****ty blade I'd rather not pay 160 bucks for it.


----------



## cedarboarder

Californiadecks said:


> I can go get one of the shelf too from my local hardware. They aren't any better than a Freud, cost twice as much and only a fraction of the options . if I'm going to use a ****ty blade I'd rather not pay 160 bucks for it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Ya, you know they will be sold out when you need it :laughing:

its been a bad year for this. 
the simplest things harder to find than crack!! 
1/4 mandrill for die grinder... 4 stores to find it, 
self-itching primer..... 3 stores. 2 canceled online orders for not being in stock. 
2x6 safe n sound... had to go around the city buying it all up. since each store had 5 bags including suppliers 
this is regular stuff....:laughing:


----------



## Inner10

cedarboarder said:


> Ya, you know they will be sold out when you need it :laughing:
> 
> its been a bad year for this.
> the simplest things harder to find than crack!!
> 1/4 mandrill for die grinder... 4 stores to find it,
> self-itching primer..... 3 stores. 2 canceled online orders for not being in stock.
> 2x6 safe n sound... had to go around the city buying it all up. since each store had 5 bags including suppliers
> this is regular stuff....:laughing:


What uses a 1/4" mandrel? 1/4" arbor cutoff discs?


----------



## cedarboarder

Inner10 said:


> What uses a 1/4" mandrel? 1/4" arbor cutoff discs?


yup. you think the big box stores would have it but they don't even stock they.. got the discs tho. be nice if Makita had the mandril with the tool.


----------



## Irishslave

Inner10 said:


> Gold standard?
> 
> Google Festool Kapex Problems.


I like it....smooth, quiet. I don't think it's meant for outdoor use. It is more an indoor finish or shop type tool. 

Years ago Rockwell took over Porter Cable for a while, those were good saws, bulletproof, but that was before you were born (1970's) Nothing is made like that anymore.

I still have one floating around somewhere and it still runs


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Californiadecks said:


> I can go get one off the shelf too from my local hardware. They aren't any better than a Freud, cost twice as much and only a fraction of the options . if I'm going to use a ****ty blade I'd rather not pay 160 bucks for it.


Never spent more than 110 bucks for a kapex blade, most expensive blades I buy are SLR and gang rip blades. I call my supplier, tell them what I want and there it is 2 days later. 

Only saw blades I buy at a store are circular saw blades. 



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Designed2Fail

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Never spent more than 110 bucks for a kapex blade, most expensive blades I buy are SLR and gang rip blades. I call my supplier, tell them what I want and there it is 2 days later.
> 
> Only saw blades I buy at a store are circular saw blades.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


What about a circular saw that has a 30mm arbor 7.5 190mm. Not gonna buy that off the shelf. 

I bought the saw from the UK just hate buying blades over seas all the time.


----------



## Inner10

cedarboarder said:


> yup. you think the big box stores would have it but they don't even stock they.. got the discs tho. be nice if Makita had the mandril with the tool.


Don't think I've ever seen on, 3/8" arbor are all I see stocked locally.


----------



## rblakes1

Designed2Fail said:


> What about a circular saw that has a 30mm arbor 7.5 190mm. Not gonna buy that off the shelf.
> 
> I bought the saw from the UK just hate buying blades over seas all the time.


Maybe play around and see if you can swap the arbor for a standard one. I know CityDecks recently posted he did that with his Makita track saw

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

Inner10 said:


> Don't think I've ever seen on, 3/8" arbor are all I see stocked locally.


1/4 inch shank 3/8s disc

all they carry is the 1/8 for the dremel


----------



## Inner10

cedarboarder said:


> 1/4 inch shank 3/8s disc
> 
> all they carry is the 1/8 for the dremel


Weird any place that sells abrasives has those. Never checked a box store.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead

Designed2Fail said:


> What about a circular saw that has a 30mm arbor 7.5 190mm. Not gonna buy that off the shelf.
> 
> I bought the saw from the UK just hate buying blades over seas all the time.


Find a quality blade on line (or better yet have a couple made http://www.everlastsaw.com) and use a mail order place to have them sharpened. Buying throw away blades only makes sense when you will have to cut through nails and such.


----------



## hdavis

I wouldn't hesitate to throw a blade on the drill press and use a stepped hole saw to get 30mm. No big deal.


----------



## Deckhead

hdavis said:


> I wouldn't hesitate to throw a blade on the drill press and use a stepped hole saw to get 30mm. No big deal.


I think I'd give it to a machinist first. Those stepped bits are off a bit.

The weird blade I have to find is for my long arm RAS. It's almost 18" blade with a 25mm arbor. 1" arbors fit it but have some slop.

If you keep any kind of stock of your consumables it's pretty simple. Stack all the "need to be sharpened" blades on one rack and all other blades for each saw stacked separately. Once a month send all the need to be sharpened blades out and your always good and never have to go searching for blades or head out for one.

Quality blades are well worth it if you can find a good sharpener.


----------



## Deckhead

Altecnica and Guhdo are two good German blades. Also like Everlast for my biggest and custom blades.

I believe festool blades are made by Leitz. They're okay but have too much carbide and too heavy of an angle. I have a CMT blade on my Kapex now and like it. I think it was like 75 bucks.


----------



## hdavis

Deckhead said:


> The weird blade I have to find is for my long arm RAS. It's almost 18" blade with a 25mm arbor. 1" arbors fit it but have some slop.


I'd consider electroplating the arbor if it's a very serious issue for you.


----------



## Railman

Deckhead said:


> I think I'd give it to a machinist first. Those stepped bits are off a bit.
> 
> The weird blade I have to find is for my long arm RAS. It's almost 18" blade with a 25mm arbor. 1" arbors fit it but have some slop.
> 
> If you keep any kind of stock of your consumables it's pretty simple. Stack all the "need to be sharpened" blades on one rack and all other blades for each saw stacked separately. Once a month send all the need to be sharpened blades out and your always good and never have to go searching for blades or head out for one.
> 
> Quality blades are well worth it if you can find a good sharpener.


So your arbor is 25mm, & your blade is 1" (25.4mm) bore?
Wrap the arbor with some alum. hvac tape, & trim down w/knife. It's a .4/25.4 = .0157", /2 = .0079" of tape, or about the double thickness of a typical sheet of paper.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Whoops, second trailer full is showing up later today.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

hdavis said:


> I'd consider electroplating the arbor if it's a very serious issue for you.


I would have it chromed and ground to 1" 



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead

Railman said:


> So your arbor is 25mm, & your blade is 1" (25.4mm) bore?
> Wrap the arbor with some alum. hvac tape, & trim down w/knife. It's a .4/25.4 = .0157", /2 = .0079" of tape, or about the double thickness of a typical sheet of paper.


I bought 2 custom blades from Everlast where they milled them to 25mm. Expensive but was worth it.

Darcy is that an end matcher?


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

It's a Northtech single end tenoner. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Defenestrate

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Whoops, second trailer full is showing up later today.


Dude, do you need a RAS addiction support group? I feel like we're just enabling you here...


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Defenestrate said:


> Dude, do you need a RAS addiction support group? I feel like we're just enabling you here...


I have about 12 or maybe 14 now. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I have about 12 or maybe 14 now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Want another? I'm going to sell my Stromab.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Deckhead said:


> Want another? I'm going to sell my Stromab.


I try to stick with dewalt's, easier when I need spare parts. Although the wadkin's and the Danckeart don't fit in. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Unger.const

Tree fiddy on sale


----------



## VinylHanger

Now you'll have to upgrade everything to one key.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter_C

Unger.const said:


> Tree fiddy on sale


Whoa...with FREE extra 9.0Ah battery? Did it come with a Tick too? 

Most important question...FROM WHERE?


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Next load.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead

:laughing:


WarnerConstInc. said:


> Next load.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


You really needed 2 MORE SLR saws?! I'm starting to think you might just want to set up a bunch next to each other and make a homemade beam saw:laughing:

Big jointer looks to be in good shape. 16" Crescent or is it a Porter?

Oh yeah and there's some strange looking white stuff coming from the sky.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Deckhead said:


> :laughing:
> 
> You really needed 2 MORE SLR saws?! I'm starting to think you might just want to set up a bunch next to each other and make a homemade beam saw:laughing:
> 
> Big jointer looks to be in good shape. 16" Crescent or is it a Porter?
> 
> Oh yeah and there's some strange looking white stuff coming from the sky.


I am an opportunist, the Marion SLR was 300 bucks. All jointers are 12", Northfield, porter and a Gomad. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I am an opportunist, the Marion SLR was 300 bucks. All jointers are 12", Northfield, porter and a Gomad.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


$300!?

Is the dip chain fuct (not that it really matters at $300 if it doesn't even turn on it's worth it in scrap). What state? I wish we had decent machinery auctions down here.

12" are nice and Porter made a great jointer. I just wish I would have gone to 16" instead. Seems like that sweet spot for a jointer, not quite too big but big enough to handle most anything.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Deckhead said:


> $300!?
> 
> Is the dip chain fuct (not that it really matters at $300 if it doesn't even turn on it's worth it in scrap). What state? I wish we had decent machinery auctions down here.
> 
> 12" are nice and Porter made a great jointer. I just wish I would have gone to 16" instead. Seems like that sweet spot for a jointer, not quite too big but big enough to handle most anything.


Both saws had nice chains and good fences. Seems like people like to have a 12" and a 20 or 24" 12 will do almost everything, but nice to have something bigger just in case. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I am an opportunist,


Opportunism makes money.


----------



## WBailey1041

*Got one over on Home Depot*

Anyone see it?


----------



## Stryker1-1

Max refund of 330?

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Morning Wood

That’s an interesting looking trailer tongue. Looks kinda goosenecky, but it’s a bumper pull?


----------



## Deckhead

Morning Wood said:


> That’s an interesting looking trailer tongue. Looks kinda goosenecky, but it’s a bumper pull?


A guy around here has one. It's like a bumper pull low-boy. Super beefy axles on his. Said its for heavy weights so it's all lower center of gravity.


----------



## Lettusbee

WBailey1041 said:


> Anyone see it?


10.25% tax?


----------



## Leo G

Our d*ckhead of a governor is planning on upping our sales tax to 7%. Back in the day Roland (criminal thrown in jail) said it would be like throwing gasoline on a fire to implement an income tax, then he did it. It was suppose to solve all our fiscal problems. Only problem is politicians. They saw all the new money coming in and spent every penny of it for 10 years forward before paying off any of the bills they the tax was meant to solve. Then they raised the sales tax, including spreading it to just about everything you could see, touch, smell or eat. There's not much here that isn't taxed at least 3 times before you buy it and get taxed on it again.


----------



## Unger.const

Peter_C said:


> Whoa...with FREE extra 9.0Ah battery? Did it come with a Tick too?
> 
> Most important question...FROM WHERE?


Local hardware store tool event special.

350 normally 500. Came with two 5.0 battery (Not a 9.0) it didn't come with a tick or a tray. But that's ok because I have trays from my other pack outs that I don't use.

Now I have 3 rolling sets.

Also the rep hinted that they will be adding like 15 new items to the packout system. Something about an air compressor that would click in and a few other things. We will see


----------



## Unger.const

VinylHanger said:


> Now you'll have to upgrade everything to one key.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Still prefer my hydraulic impact over the one key impact. But the drill has a nice anti kickback feature through onekey

And the Sawzall has some slick features too. Soft start ramp up. Blade break after finishing the cut (so it may prevent cutting something behind the item your cutting like a wire behind a pipe)


----------



## WBailey1041

Stryker1-1 said:


> Max refund of 330?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk





Lettusbee said:


> WBailey1041 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone see it?
> 
> 
> 
> 10.25% tax?
Click to expand...

They gave me the battery free as part of the promotion but it rang up wrong. Cashier couldn’t discount the battery so she discounted the saw. I’m returning the battery and putting $169 in my pocket. Usually, with the promotions the batteries ring up $0 and can’t be returned for cash. 

Net cost of my new $599 saw is $330.


----------



## tjbnwi

I've got to be crazy....

Tom


----------



## Leo G

Yup you are. You're buying stuff that I don't know what it is.


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> Yup you are. You're buying stuff that I don't know what it is.


https://www.tapetech.com/products/Premium-Finishing-Knives

Tom


----------



## Big Johnson

tjbnwi said:


> https://www.tapetech.com/products/Premium-Finishing-Knives
> 
> Tom


Thought they looked like drywall tools. No use for those here.


----------



## tjbnwi

Big Johnson said:


> Thought they looked like drywall tools. No use for those here.


As if use has to be the reason...

Tom


----------



## Deckhead

tjbnwi said:


> I've got to be crazy....
> 
> Tom


Tom, let me walk you back from the ledge buddy. Life isn't that bad.

Go drink a lil alcohol or something. Take deep breaths. Count to 10 and realize...

It certainly hadn't got so bad you need to become a drywaller:laughing:


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

Deckhead said:


> Tom, let me walk you back from the ledge buddy. Life isn't that bad.
> 
> Go drink a lil alcohol or something. Take deep breaths. Count to 10 and realize...
> 
> It certainly hadn't got so bad you need to become a drywaller:laughing:


He's about to go out to Colorado for several months to fabricate, finish, and install cabinetry. Yet here the guy is, buying more drywall tools.

It's certainly a problem, I'm pretty sure he's even aware of it, I'm also pretty sure he doesn't care. :laughing:


----------



## Lettusbee

WBailey1041 said:


> They gave me the battery free as part of the promotion but it rang up wrong. Cashier couldn’t discount the battery so she discounted the saw. I’m returning the battery and putting $169 in my pocket. Usually, with the promotions the batteries ring up $0 and can’t be returned for cash.
> 
> Net cost of my new $599 saw is $330.


That's an awesome deal for a cordless miter saw.:thumbup:


----------



## rblakes1

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> He's about to go out to Colorado for several months to fabricate, finish, and install cabinetry.


I wouldn't mind doing that, I love Colorado. The wife might not like me being gone that long though


Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Got the Sidney jointer wired up today, that's some sapele right off the machine with some thinner on it.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter_C

Unger.const said:


> Tree fiddy on sale


Okay I got one that looks just like it at Home Depot today as I had to go for Monday's supplies anyhow which they were out of  Often I have a hatred of Home Depot. Unger helped me so thank you :thumbup: Think I am going to sell the Onekey Impact and go after a Surge for it's quietness. I have a powerful Makita impact already, but my Makita drill is straight up worn out.

In Jerry's of Eugene's weekly flyer they offer the set for -$150 off so $350. 
http://betterheadforjerrys.com/weekly-ad

This is the unit that Home Depot stocks in the store, which does not include the 9.0Ah battery, as the item must be in store to purchase for the extra 10% off. 
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwauk...With-PACKOUT-Rolling-Case-2796-22PO/303241629

https://www.homedepot.com/c/PM_New_Lower_Price

Home Depot will price match Jerry's plus an additional 10% discount  So subtract an additional $34.99 off. With tax I was out the door for $337.

Took a managers approval and even then I had to fight for it. (The photos helped Unger. I won't post them without permission). 

With all that said, Acme offers the kit with a FREE 9.0Ah battery ($169 value) for $499, plus you can get an additional $30 off. Use "30off" without the quotes. Free shipping and most likely no sales tax if they do not warehouse in your state. 
http://www.acmetools.com/shop/tools/milwaukee-promotion-packout-and-battery/milwaukee-2796-22po

Home Depot has the same thing, minus the discount, and you are probably going to pay tax unless you live in Oregon. 
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwauk...-9-0ah-Battery-2796-22PO-48-11-1890/303829878


----------



## tjbnwi

rblakes1 said:


> I wouldn't mind doing that, I love Colorado. The wife might not like me being gone that long though
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


The longer I'm gone, the happier my wife is. 

Tom


----------



## Calidecks

Diggn' this new vac.










Mike.
_______________


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Californiadecks said:


> Diggn' this new vac.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


How much suck does that thing have?


----------



## RangoWA

It isn't cordless? WTF?


----------



## tjbnwi

I set out to buy just the adjustable base.....

Tom


----------



## madmax718

my apologies! I do hate having 1 systainer though. It doesn't fit in with the others.


----------



## tjbnwi

madmax718 said:


> my apologies! I do hate having 1 systainer though. It doesn't fit in with the others.


I have a few Sys 1's.....

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi

Tom


----------



## rrk

tjbnwi said:


> Tom


You will love it, get some wood blocks as sometimes they are needed to space up to frame. You can easily push fridges with 1 hand


----------



## tjbnwi

rrk said:


> You will love it, get some wood blocks as sometimes they are needed to space up to frame. You can easily push fridges with 1 hand


Everything I read and heard about the system has been positive. I'll find out Wednesday. 

1 36" Thermador refrigerator 
1 24" Thermador freezer
1 48" Thermador dual fuel range.

I will be fabbing up some build up. I know the range is on legs, definitely will need build up for it. 

Tom


----------



## rrk

tjbnwi said:


> Everything I read and heard about the system has been positive. I'll find out Wednesday.
> 
> 1 36" Thermador refrigerator
> 1 24" Thermador freezer
> 1 48" Thermador dual fuel range.
> 
> I will be fabbing up some build up. I know the range is on legs, definitely will need build up for it.
> 
> Tom


You will have no problem with any of that. I use 2x4 cribbing for the industrial ranges, keep one hand on the range because when you turn the blower in it may jump up. 

The first real big one I moved was on red terra cotta tiles for my plumber to hook up the gas line on one of his jobs, the electrician was there and declined my offer to wait for them to install outlet behind range. Told me to put it back and they will remove and replace it, said the air sled was unnecessary, they scratched 8 handmade tiles and had to replace them.


----------



## overanalyze

tjbnwi said:


> Tom


Had to Google it...those are cool!

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi

rrk said:


> You will have no problem with any of that. I use 2x4 cribbing for the industrial ranges, keep one hand on the range because when you turn the blower in it may jump up.
> 
> The first real big one I moved was on red terra cotta tiles for my plumber to hook up the gas line on one of his jobs, the electrician was there and declined my offer to wait for them to install outlet behind range. Told me to put it back and they will remove and replace it, said the air sled was unnecessary, they scratched 8 handmade tiles and had to replace them.


Hardwood is going in this kitchen today and tomorrow. Really don't feel like having to fix any of it, after all I have to fix my light f-up yet. Figured this was a cheep alternative to damaging the floor.

I think I read there is a bleed valve to help prevent it lifting to hard. 

Thanks for all the info, much appreciated. 

Tom


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

overanalyze said:


> Had to Google it...those are cool!


You NEED one!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## overanalyze

Been wanting one for awhile. Smaller and lighter than I thought it would be. My Sherwin Williams manager gave me a good price.









Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

overanalyze said:


> Been wanting one for awhile. Smaller and lighter than I thought it would be. My Sherwin Williams manager gave me a good price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk




I've had mine for about 4 months or so, still haven't used it. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## rrk

No bleed is needed, easy to use. Once you turn it on you will see how easy, if load is out of balance i step on high side while moving it. Im using mine today to move appliances over new hardwood.


----------



## calmod

I've never even seen one of those Air Sleds. Pretty awesome and would come in handy!


----------



## Unger.const

tjbnwi said:


> Tom


You forgot to tell how much?


----------



## Unger.const

One handed monster.


----------



## VinylHanger

Why would you embarrass it by setting it on those yellow boxes?


----------



## tjbnwi

Unger.const said:


> You forgot to tell how much?


$675.00 delivered. Did the PayPal credit-24 months no interest. 

Tom


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Hi Billy do you have a good price on your tools:blink:
Puffffff that didn't last long,,,


----------



## J.C.

Had to beat the price increase...


----------



## Big Johnson

Got my makita to Ryobi battery adapter, works great.

I picked up the tire inflator first, I’ve been wanting it for a long time but didn’t want another battery platform. Inflator was $25 so i wasn’t out much if the battery adapter didn’t work.


----------



## BBuild

Big Johnson said:


> Got my makita to Ryobi battery adapter, works great.
> 
> I picked up the tire inflator first, I’ve been wanting it for a long time but didn’t want another battery platform. Inflator was $25 so i wasn’t out much if the battery adapter didn’t work.


I wish I knew about that adapter before I bought 2 extra batteries for my new airstrike nailers. The Ryobi batteries really struggle in the cold and my kit came with the slow charger.


----------



## Unger.const

Coming soon.......

Also a cordless inflater (no tank)


----------



## D-Construction

Unger.const said:


> Coming soon.......
> 
> Also a cordless inflater (no tank)


Finally!Been waiting for them to release a router and sander forever. Lost patience and bought the Rigid ones and they are ok. Got into the Makita platform and picked up the router, it's nice! Have been waiting to pull the trigger on the sander, but if Milwaukee puts it out soon I may be on it since I have so many batteries.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Big Johnson said:


> Got my makita to Ryobi battery adapter, works great.
> 
> I picked up the tire inflator first, I’ve been wanting it for a long time but didn’t want another battery platform. Inflator was $25 so i wasn’t out much if the battery adapter didn’t work.


Do you have a link or anything for that dodad.


----------



## Morning Wood

Ct26, domino 500, systainer with dominos, round handrail fence. Got it before prices went up


----------



## conductor

Talked into a new woodturning hobby by a friend in NY who's been raving about doing it for years now. Yesterday I picked up a pristine 1985 ShopSmith for the lathe & bandsaw. Turned a spindle this morning with ease - found it very therapeutic. Time to get some funky wood and craft some neato stuff. I'm now looking for a sony walkman, some Duran Duran tapes and a members only jacket to turn into a turning shop apron.


----------



## Big Johnson

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Do you have a link or anything for that dodad.


Sure do!


https://www.ebay.com/itm/MAK-18V-Ry...-Converts-Ryobi-tools-to-Makita-/183045691866


----------



## J L

conductor said:


> Talked into a new woodturning hobby by a friend in NY who's been raving about doing it for years now. Yesterday I picked up a pristine 1985 ShopSmith for the lathe & bandsaw. Turned a spindle this morning with ease - found it very therapeutic. Time to get some funky wood and craft some neato stuff. I'm now looking for a sony walkman, some Duran Duran tapes and a members only jacket to turn into a turning shop apron.


I picked up a 1983 Shopsmith with bandsaw a few years ago and love it. I don't turn as much as I used to with it but I still use it nearly every day.


----------



## Big Johnson

WTF?


https://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwauk...attery-Charger-and-Tool-Bag-2458-21/202531124


----------



## D-Construction

Big Johnson said:


> WTF?
> 
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwauk...attery-Charger-and-Tool-Bag-2458-21/202531124


The guy I used to work with had one when they first came out. It's pretty handy for small stuff and works great for setting electrical boxes in tighter spots. Rarely need a palm nailer so have put off picking one up...just need an excuse!


----------



## Jaws

Love these little saws, amazing how good battery operated tools are now. I gave mine to one of the guys last year, so I just replaced mine and bought a third one, they are awesome for punch list Etc. I trimmed out the inside of the Elevator Shaft at the elevator job this morning and didn't have to get a cord one out.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## WBailey1041

I’m on my third week with that saw and can’t say enough good things. I’ve spent the last 5 years installing fascia and sub fascia with a speed square and a battery circular saw. I hate cords and hoses. That thing would have saved massive amounts of time.


----------



## Inner10

Jaws said:


> Love these little saws, amazing how good battery operated tools are now. I gave mine to one of the guys last year, so I just replaced mine and bought a third one, they are awesome for punch list Etc. I trimmed out the inside of the Elevator Shaft at the elevator job this morning and didn't have to get a cord one out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


That's impressive, most here remain un-trimmed so as you go down you can see the cross-section of the floors and the stapled wires.


----------



## Lettusbee

Friend of mine just retired and is cleaning out his shop getting ready to become a full time rv'er. 

Donated these items to my shop. 

It's all older than Jesus and truly American made. 










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Donohue Const

1997 4wd s40 genie boom lift

$8700









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee

Donohue Const said:


> 1997 4wd s40 genie boom lift
> 
> $8700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Oh heck yeah!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## D-Construction

Donohue Const said:


> 1997 4wd s40 genie boom lift
> 
> $8700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Tool purchase of the week :thumbup:


----------



## Donohue Const

I thought it seemed like a pretty good price

It has a Ford gas motor in it. I really wanted one with the diesel but they were all little bit newer and close to $20,000

I had to drive about 5 hours one way to go pick it up this morning

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## overanalyze

Donohue Const said:


> 1997 4wd s40 genie boom lift
> 
> $8700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sweet!! I want one!


----------



## mrcat

Lettusbee said:


> Friend of mine just retired and is cleaning out his shop getting ready to become a full time rv'er.
> 
> Donated these items to my shop.
> 
> It's all older than Jesus and truly American made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


That's a nice pedestal grinder. I have one like that that my dad picked up at an auction and gave to me. And by gave, I mean I borrowed it out of his shop and never returned it lol.

He was complaining a little while ago that he never should have let me have it.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead

Mike convinced me this one is the best for what I want to use it for.

Hate hoses.


----------



## Calidecks

Deckhead said:


> Mike convinced me this one is the best for what I want to use it for.
> 
> 
> 
> Hate hoses.




You won't regret it. Cartridges are cheap in the gist of things. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## HP Millcon

Ordered a Bigfoot saw and a Dewalt carbon fiber hammer tacker last night.

Saw shipped out this morning!

We have a 6x Douglas fir timber porch project coming up and are looking forward to cutting 6x material in 2 passes......


----------



## cedarboarder

Deckhead said:


> Mike convinced me this one is the best for what I want to use it for.
> 
> Hate hoses.


good call, the king of cordless framing nailers IMO

edit: I'm talking about the gun, not Mike, sorry Mike


----------



## D-Construction

Deckhead said:


> Mike convinced me this one is the best for what I want to use it for.
> 
> Hate hoses.


Love my Paslodes! If you were building whole houses with it, then the cost of the gas and nails would become an issue, but in the scheme of things it's a fairly low expense. You're gonna love it. Also, the Paslode nails hold the best of any gun nail I've ever used. You'll know what I mean when you have to pull one. I dare to say that they have more grab than a 16d coated sinker :thumbsup:


----------



## Deckhead

I figured the cells are just another consumable that becomes part of overhead.

I'll make up for it in time for sure. Still, good to track all job costs but even if it cost 2 cells per job that is only 22 bucks. Keep a several ready in the shop and it's a non problem to always make sure I have two in hand.

Air guns have consumables as well as far as I'm concerned. Seems like every time I pull out a damn hose one of the fittings is leaking, drives me nuts. I shot it a couple times today just playing with it because I haven't shot a paslode since I was framing (bout 10 years or so) and it is SO much faster than they used to be.

Seems like the battery ones are getting close, but just aren't up to paslode yet. Really wanted the DeWalt too.


----------



## Leo G

Just remember the fuel cells go bad. I didn't believe it myself til I had one.


----------



## Deckhead

Leo G said:


> Just remember the fuel cells go bad. I didn't believe it myself til I had one.


That's pretty hard to believe. Isn't it butane?


----------



## Leo G

Said the same thing. Couldn't think how it would be possible. And yet I had fuel cells in my case that wouldn't operate the gun even thought there was plenty of fuel in them. Tried a new one and the gun operated fine. Put the old one in and it would fire once and then nothing.

Date on the bottom of the cell is what you want to look for. It's like a sell by date, only a guess.

But they do go bad somehow.


----------



## Calidecks

Deckhead said:


> I figured the cells are just another consumable that becomes part of overhead.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll make up for it in time for sure. Still, good to track all job costs but even if it cost 2 cells per job that is only 22 bucks. Keep a several ready in the shop and it's a non problem to always make sure I have two in hand.
> 
> 
> 
> Air guns have consumables as well as far as I'm concerned. Seems like every time I pull out a damn hose one of the fittings is leaking, drives me nuts. I shot it a couple times today just playing with it because I haven't shot a paslode since I was framing (bout 10 years or so) and it is SO much faster than they used to be.
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like the battery ones are getting close, but just aren't up to paslode yet. Really wanted the DeWalt too.



The 7 pound weight is an added bonus. It's lighter than my pneumatic.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Deckhead

Californiadecks said:


> The 7 pound weight is an added bonus. It's lighter than my pneumatic.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


I've got the old NT90 when Hitachi was the Cadillac of nailers and its pretty damn heavy.

That was the first thing I noticed, was how light it is. I think it's lighter than my sidewinder.


----------



## platinumLLC

Deckhead said:


> Leo G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just remember the fuel cells go bad. I didn't believe it myself til I had one.
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty hard to believe. Isn't it butane?
Click to expand...

They do go bad. I had bought a 12 pack one time because it was cheaper. Didn't do much framing for a while and when I found the box again and was going to start using the cells I had all sorts of issues with my nailer, this was the previous version of the paslode nailer. It wasnt sinking nails and the fan would come on but no firing. Figured the gun had sat a while so might need to be cleaned. Took it all apart and cleaned it and still had issues. Got the air nailer out to finish. 

Next time I needed a framing gun I didn't have any fuel cells with me so ran to depot and bought one quick. Gun worked flawlessly. Tried all of the older cells from my box of 12 and none of them would work right. In the garbage about ten cells went. Learned fuel cells aren't cheaper to buy in bulk unless you use them by the date on the bottom. 

This really sucks for my trackfast gun since I only use it every once in a while. Usually only for wall angle fir ceiling grid. I will usually buy a box of pins that comes with a cartridge of fuel. But since I use it for a small to medium job I might only use half a box of pins and then the gun sits and the fuel goes bad. I have a bunch of half full boxes of pins laying around. And the fuel cells are expensive by themselves. And they are a different size then any of the other fuel cells so you have to buy them. It still makes it worth it over using any other anchors but still annoying knowing you're throwing money out the window with the wasted fuel.


----------



## Golden view

Maybe Grex will make a framer some day. Their tech seems a little different. Their fuel cells don't go bad, the guns use almost no electricity (spark only and no fan?), and they are very compact.


----------



## Deckhead

Golden view said:


> Maybe Grex will make a framer some day. Their tech seems a little different. Their fuel cells don't go bad, the guns use almost no electricity (spark only and no fan?), and they are very compact.


Anymore I probably only do 4-5 decks a year so don't need a framer often. Good to know about the cells though cause I was going to buy a case. This next deck job is the last outside work I'll take until October. Most everything is in the shop where there is always air so will still probably grab the pneumatic then which even that will be rare unless building a mold of some sort.


----------



## Stryker1-1

Grabbed myself a new ladder









Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Stryker1-1 made me buy it.

Got the Milwaukee Packout system. Rolling box, large box, tool box and organizer box.

https://www.milwaukeetool.com/Products/Storage-Solutions/PACKOUT


----------



## overanalyze

Time to upgrade the old table top wet saw. This guy gets solid feedback.


----------



## rrk

I have one for several years now and use it more than dewalt saw. Cant seem to kill it


----------



## cedarboarder

yeah, friggin love rigid tile saws. Solid and priced right.


----------



## Leo G

Leo G said:


> Stryker1-1 made me buy it.
> 
> Got the Milwaukee Packout system. Rolling box, large box, tool box and organizer box.
> 
> https://www.milwaukeetool.com/Products/Storage-Solutions/PACKOUT


How utterly disappointing. The Rollaway box and the large box are on backorder for a few weeks. Milwaukee is having a tough time keeping up with the demand.

Asked if I wanted the partial order to ship... why bother. I need the rollaway box to do anything with the system. I told them to ship it whole. Hope I don't screw myself.


----------



## overanalyze

rrk said:


> I have one for several years now and use it more than dewalt saw. Cant seem to kill it


I love the size and used our cheapy generic table topper more than our bigger wet saw as well. Figured this was a worthwhile upgrade. Plus a lifetime warranty...done! Also I have a nice selection of good 7" blades already.


----------



## Peter_C

Leo G said:


> How utterly disappointing. The Rollaway box and the large box are on backorder for a few weeks. Milwaukee is having a tough time keeping up with the demand.
> 
> Asked if I wanted the partial order to ship... why bother. I need the rollaway box to do anything with the system. I told them to ship it whole. Hope I don't screw myself.


Acme has them in stock according to their website. They sell them individual if you want specific boxes. 
http://www.acmetools.com/shop/tools...ukee-packout-3pc-storage-solution-kit-packout


----------



## A&E Exteriors

I placed an order today.....stay tuned next week for pics of my largest single equipment purchase to date.


----------



## Leo G

Peter_C said:


> Acme has them in stock according to their website. They sell them individual if you want specific boxes.
> http://www.acmetools.com/shop/tools...ukee-packout-3pc-storage-solution-kit-packout


That's OK. I'm going to keep the order with my local brick and mortar store. Rather give them the business. No emergency on my part, as long as I don't hurt my back between now and then. My FatMax box does the job just fine. This was a want, more than a need.

I'm still disappointed though.


----------



## Stryker1-1

They are worth the wait Leo 

I haven't seen one in stock in my neck of the woods for ages.

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy

A&E Exteriors said:


> I placed an order today.....stay tuned next week for pics of my largest single equipment purchase to date.




Walk behind tpo seam welder ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

NYgutterguy said:


> Walk behind tpo seam welder ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe


----------



## NYgutterguy

A&E Exteriors said:


> Maybe




Nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Stryker1-1 said:


> They are worth the wait Leo
> 
> I haven't seen one in stock in my neck of the woods for ages.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


None of the HDs in my area have them in stock for a 100 mile radius. Coastal Tool said they are waiting on Milwaukee to get some to send them. I guess it's popular.

See what you did!. This is all your fault.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Went with the mid level leister and got a dedicated generator as well


----------



## A&E Exteriors

10' per minute vs my 2'


----------



## overanalyze

A&E Exteriors said:


> I placed an order today.....stay tuned next week for pics of my largest single equipment purchase to date.


I was going to guess Equipter dump trailer...


----------



## A&E Exteriors

overanalyze said:


> I was going to guess Equipter dump trailer...


Next time


----------



## NYgutterguy

A&E Exteriors said:


> Next time




Sorry I keep spoiling your surprises lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

NYgutterguy said:


> Sorry I keep spoiling your surprises lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't believe you 🤣🤣🤣
I call


----------



## Stryker1-1

They put the fuel version in the wrong spot non fuel is 95.99 they didn't have any. Admitted they goofed and gave me 50$ off 160$ after tax isn't bad









Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Juan80

Picked one of these up a few months ago but haven’t used it till today. Love the 23ga headless nails. Nice gun.
Good addition to the finish gun family (15ga, 18ga,narrow crown staple, and now a 23ga headless. 
Works well with my Collins clamps.
Charlie


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Calidecks

Juan80 said:


> Picked one of these up a few months ago but haven’t used it till today. Love the 23ga headless nails. Nice gun.
> Good addition to the finish gun family (15ga, 18ga,narrow crown staple, and now a 23ga headless.
> Works well with my Collins clamps.
> Charlie
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro




That's the gun I have. Great gun. Expensive but nice. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Big Johnson

Juan80 said:


> Picked one of these up a few months ago but haven’t used it till today. Love the 23ga headless nails. Nice gun.
> Good addition to the finish gun family (15ga, 18ga,narrow crown staple, and now a 23ga headless.
> Works well with my Collins clamps.
> Charlie
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro



What’s that weird looking doodad sticking out the back of the handle? :blink:


----------



## Railman

Belt clip/hanger/hook.


----------



## Big Johnson

Railman said:


> Belt clip/hanger/hook.


Nope, that’s not it, it’s poking out the back of the handle.


----------



## Diamond D.

overanalyze said:


> I was going to guess Equipter dump trailer...


That's was my guess too. 

I was thinking more about the tile job last week than the miles of TPO last month.

D.


----------



## Stryker1-1

A jackal it's a jackal is it a jackal?

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Railman

Big Johnson said:


> Nope, that’s not it, it’s poking out the back of the handle.


Now I get it:laughing:......
A male part that fits into a coupler....you know, the part that fits into the female end of a hose.
I shouldn't have to explain this to a "Big Johnson":whistling:jester:


----------



## Juan80

Big Johnson said:


> Nope, that’s not it, it’s poking out the back of the handle.




That’s the air hose fitting ,Flexzilla hose and the supply house has color coded fittings,blue is the Npd? Fitting. Red is the one with a ridge in the fitting.
Charlie


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## superseal

overanalyze said:


> Time to upgrade the old table top wet saw. This guy gets solid feedback.


I bought mine on black Friday for 99.00 out the door...I couldn't pass it up. 

I'm using it on the Schluter thread job and with all the snow, brought it inside to do some cutting...super quiet and portable and makes absolutely zero mess of anything. It's a worthy saw for the money!


----------



## cedarboarder

took a couple weeks to hunt it down, but with patience comes rewards got it for the best price I've seen. $600can


----------



## Calidecks

I got a box!!!!










Mike.
_______________


----------



## Bull Trout

Californiadecks said:


> I got a box!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________




1st titanium?


----------



## Calidecks

Bull Trout said:


> 1st titanium?




Nope


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Diamond D.

Californiadecks said:


> Mike.
> _______________


For such a simple tool, there has been no shortage of folks trying to reinvent it over the years. :no:

D.



Same goes for those chocolate chip cookies. :chef:


----------



## WBailey1041

Free saw how did I miss this?


----------



## D-Construction

They put the blade on the wrong side so now they have to give them away cuz no one is buying them :laughing: :blink:


----------



## Bull Trout

Californiadecks said:


> Nope
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


i didn't think so


----------



## Calidecks

Bull Trout said:


> i didn't think so




I have the dalluge wooden handle titanium I've been using for years. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## overanalyze

I have the Ti-Bone framer but I like the look of that hammer. Haven't been able to justify it...yet...

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

overanalyze said:


> I have the Ti-Bone framer but I like the look of that hammer. Haven't been able to justify it...yet...
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk




I used American Express points for it. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Stryker1-1

They have a couple different specials like that by me 

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

Diamond D. said:


> For such a simple tool, there has been no shortage of folks trying to reinvent it over the years. :no:
> 
> D.
> 
> 
> 
> Same goes for those chocolate chip cookies. :chef:


homer hammer...


----------



## Peter_C

WBailey1041 said:


> Free saw how did I miss this?


Where did that come from? I got the one from Home Depot with the buy the saw and get the free battery and charger for $229 OTD.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

I was recently given a wood handled stiletto. Apparently made in China. Went in my junk drawer. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Designed2Fail

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I was recently given a wood handled stiletto. Apparently made in China. Went in my junk drawer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


That sucks to hear. Glad I bought mine before they sold the company.


----------



## Designed2Fail

Californiadecks said:


> I got a box!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________



Have you ever used a Stiletto to compare the two? I know the same guy designed both.


----------



## Calidecks

Designed2Fail said:


> Have you ever used a Stiletto to compare the two? I know the same guy designed both.




No I haven't. I've always used the Dalluge titanium. 

What got my attention was the fact the head is steal and the handle is titanium. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Designed2Fail

Californiadecks said:


> No I haven't. I've always used the Dalluge titanium.
> 
> What got my attention was the fact the head is steal and the handle is titanium.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Not sure I want a hammer that steal's lol. Only the face on Stiletto's are "steal". 

Its a neat design and caught my interest but already spent 200 on a hammer not sure I need another one.


----------



## Designed2Fail

That side nail puller is a incredible. I hated it at first then learned how useful it is and can't do with out it now.


----------



## mrcat

Lol, most of our crew has the Ti bone, two have dewalt 16oz or whatever they are. 
Whenever someone uses the side nail puller on the stiletto, they make sure to loudly proclaim the fact to the Dewalt guys.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

Stiletto handle break Fast. But they are light and hit hard.


----------



## WBailey1041

Peter_C said:


> Where did that come from? I got the one from Home Depot with the buy the saw and get the free battery and charger for $229 OTD.


Found at Home Depot in Chicago, it was the last one. I bought it even though I don’t need another one. Price is just too good.


----------



## Leo G

The last Hammer I bought was $12. I got it at a place called The Railroad Salvage. The store doesn't even exist anymore.


----------



## asevereid

Almost fergot.... Picked up a cheap socket set and another b&d shop box....









Sent from my SM-G530W using Tapatalk


----------



## superseal

New Stabila 16ft. / some polishing wheels and a 16ft. pro carpenter FastCap standard story pole...loving the flat tape, for everything else, the Hilti PD5, which now, after using for awhile... totally addicted!


----------



## overanalyze

Cheaper Montolit knock off from Amazon. Works nice. Faster and smoother than a regular continuous rim wheel.


----------



## mrcat

Forgive me father, for I have sinned...o wait, wrong place. I'm with the rest of you like minded heathens. Big Johnson made me do it :laughing:










Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

No no...... this is the right place.


----------



## tjbnwi

overanalyze said:


> Cheaper Montolit knock off from Amazon. Works nice. Faster and smoother than a regular continuous rim wheel.


Thanks for the link....:whistling

Tom


----------



## Bull Trout

Designed2Fail said:


> Have you ever used a Stiletto to compare the two? I know the same guy designed both.


I like the M1 better, I worry less about breaking the head, and you don't have to send it in to get a new grip, seems like the few complaints I had with the stilleto were fixed with the M1


----------



## overanalyze

tjbnwi said:


> Thanks for the link....:whistling
> 
> Tom


...

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B075...g_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=1D7HC9E4SPFZDJA9XP90


----------



## Leo G

I got 2 boxes...










And this is what was inside them...











So much for the convenience of online shopping though. The Roller Box gripped onto the other boxes so good it was very hard to release them. All the other boxes released nice. So I drove out to the brick and mortar store and swapped out the Roller Box for one that would let my other boxes go.

Now I'm happy.


----------



## Deckhead

Leo G said:


> I got 2 boxes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is what was inside them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So much for the convenience of online shopping though. The Roller Box gripped onto the other boxes so good it was very hard to release them. All the other boxes released nice. So I drove out to the brick and mortar store and swapped out the Roller Box for one that would let my other boxes go.
> 
> Now I'm happy.


I was in the depot today and finally saw one first hand. They look stout. If they are coming with a bunch of features I'm thinking of making the switch. I broke one of the handles off the rolling DeWalt box the other day.

On another note, does anyone know if there is a battery palm nailer? Seems like it'd be a pretty good idea.


----------



## Lettusbee

Deckhead said:


> I was in the depot today and finally saw one first hand. They look stout. If they are coming with a bunch of features I'm thinking of making the switch. I broke one of the handles off the rolling DeWalt box the other day.
> 
> On another note, does anyone know if there is a battery palm nailer? Seems like it'd be a pretty good idea.


Milwaukee has one in the M12 line

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead

Do a pair of knock off blakladers count?

These look promising for half the price!


----------



## Leo G

Deckhead said:


> I was in the depot today and finally saw one first hand. They look stout. If they are coming with a bunch of features I'm thinking of making the switch. I broke one of the handles off the rolling DeWalt box the other day.
> 
> On another note, does anyone know if there is a battery palm nailer? Seems like it'd be a pretty good idea.





Lettusbee said:


> Milwaukee has one in the M12 line
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


https://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwauk...attery-Charger-and-Tool-Bag-2458-21/202531124


----------



## Deckhead

Anyone ever use that palm nailer? I have a bunch of straps that the strap gun won't make it in.


----------



## Big Johnson

Deckhead said:


> Do a pair of knock off blakladers count?
> 
> These look promising for half the price!


Brand?


----------



## Stryker1-1

All I'm missing from my setup is that organizer then I'm set.

I keep hearing about add-ons 

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead

Big Johnson said:


> Brand?


Lee Cooper


----------



## Leo G

From the normal listed prices you see most everywhere compared to the price I got my stack from, that organizer cost me $2.00, which is why I have it. Otherwise I would have just got the 3 boxes.

Now I'll fill it up eventually and find out what I want to do. I like the large box because it has that top handle to it. I may leave the smaller box out of the system and have 2 of the larger boxes and the organizer.


----------



## Lettusbee

Saw this cheapo chinese nail puller, with a hammer head on it. Had to get it. 

Pulled off the stupid rubber grip. Always hated those when dewalt and Stanley started rubberizing everything.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bull Trout

Deckhead said:


> Anyone ever use that palm nailer? I have a bunch of straps that the strap gun won't make it in.



all the time, probably want at least 3, maybe 4 batteries if you are doing a lot of nailing with it, not a problem for us as we have other tools in the platform, but if it is your only m12 something to consider


----------



## Deckhead

Bull Trout said:


> all the time, probably want at least 3, maybe 4 batteries if you are doing a lot of nailing with it, not a problem for us as we have other tools in the platform, but if it is your only m12 something to consider


No m12 stuff but I like Milwaukee tools. It's not a lot of straps but a PIA to hand bang them being 12oc. I have an air one but hate portable compressors if I don't need one and since the gun won't fit it won't make that big a difference in speed. I don't do a whole bunch of decks so don't need one a lot but it'd be nice to be completely air free when I do.


----------



## Deckhead

As a sidenote that paslode framing gun is a beast. I'll be finishing up the framing on this deck tomorrow and I'm still on the original cell and couldn't be happier with the guns performance.


----------



## mrcat

I'm pretty impressed with this guy. Used it to frame a garage door opening today. 

Hopefully it lasts....we'll see, if anyone can break a nailer, my crew can lol.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## superseal

Just scarfed this for 30 bucks on Ebay...it's used, but hardly.

This reminds me of my old Ishii 13" which I love for smaller tile...this will give me more capacity with a friendly design.

Ebay is great for stuff like this...I snagged a new Montolit ART 44P for super cheap ($49.00) and that sucker has been paying dividends since. the guy had two of them..should have bought them both.


----------



## Bull Trout

Deckhead said:


> No m12 stuff but I like Milwaukee tools. It's not a lot of straps but a PIA to hand bang them being 12oc. I have an air one but hate portable compressors if I don't need one and since the gun won't fit it won't make that big a difference in speed. I don't do a whole bunch of decks so don't need one a lot but it'd be nice to be completely air free when I do.




Should be perfect for that, even though it uses up battery when doing a lot of nailing I prefer it over air


----------



## Leo G

Well I got stuff moved over from the FatMax rolling box over to the Milwaukee Packout system.

1st impressions is I think the FatMax holds more in a smaller space, slightly more organized. But I think I'm biased at the moment because I've used this system for years.

The Packout system is much bigger, I have more wasted space in it than I did with the FatMax system. I'll have to figure out how to compartmentalize the system better than Milwaukee did. The roller box could be shorter for what I put in it. I have a good deal of space left over on top that I can't utilize currently.

I took a bunch of crap out of the truck that hasn't seen the signs of daylight in quite some time. Mostly extra clothes. I'll have to wash those and then put them in vacuum bags to put back in the truck. Never know when you'll need a change of clothing.

I put a deck in the back seat for the Packout system to ride on. I use to use blankets and scrap wood to balance out for the FatMax, doing it right this time. This also gives me a small accessible storage space under the box, which before I had to remove the box to get stuff out. Like yesterday I needed my jumper cables and had to move that 110lb box to get them because it was on top of them. Now I can just slide them out.

It'll take time to get use to it. I've been using the FatMax for so long now. But the main reason I swapped over is I'm getting to old to be lifting up 110lbs at the end of a long day. I tweaked my back slightly 2 weeks ago and had to be careful for a week while it healed. Can't have that happening. So now I can lift the individual parts into and out of the truck which weigh substantially less.

Here it is in the truck.


----------



## cedarboarder

Lettusbee said:


> Saw this cheapo chinese nail puller, with a hammer head on it. Had to get it.
> 
> Pulled off the stupid rubber grip. Always hated those when dewalt and Stanley started rubberizing everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


it's for vibration reduction, they fall off on there own, I just electrical tape the rubber and feels better :laughing:.


----------



## Unger.const

Deckhead said:


> Anyone ever use that palm nailer? I have a bunch of straps that the strap gun won't make it in.


Have had one for years. They come in handy. If you already have the m12 line .

Some times though you may have to slam a hammer on the nail to set it deep. But it is good for tight spots


----------



## Big Johnson

mrcat said:


> View attachment 443562
> 
> 
> I'm pretty impressed with this guy. Used it to frame a garage door opening today.
> 
> Hopefully it lasts....we'll see, if anyone can break a nailer, my crew can lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Mine might have taken a few tumbles. Still kickin. Lifetime tool warranty. 


I was going to add the hitachi finish nailers to my tool chest but the costant shutting off drives me crazy, I’ll be getting Ryobi instead. I might get Milwaukee.


----------



## Stryker1-1

Leo when I get back home from this job at the end of the week I will send you some pics of mine for inspiration 

I think they are just the right size.

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Not sure how many tools we'll have in common. But I'll take a gander.


----------



## Inner10

Stryker1-1 said:


> Leo when I get back home from this job at the end of the week I will send you some pics of mine for inspiration
> 
> I think they are just the right size.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


I look forward to seeing that!


----------



## Stryker1-1

Let me paint the picture it's a red box stacked to the tits with red tools lol

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Most of my tools are blue. Makita and Bosch.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

I have officially taken the plunge.


----------



## Unger.const

Going from 15 inch to 20 inch. More comfortable to work out of.

Took last night and transferred it all and set up nicely


----------



## cedarboarder

Leo G said:


> Most of my tools are blue. Makita and Bosch.


don't you get confused and grab the wrong tools? :laughing:

I really like how my yellow tools clash with my turquoise tools.


----------



## superseal

Small relapse, but I've got to be able to polish stone honey :whistling

Plus, I got it on sale :thumbsup:


----------



## Deckhead

I bought a Titan maxum II today. Nice hvlp from what I can tell without spraying with it yet.

I took the turbine fitting off and thought I could put my old regulator on it. No such luck. What thread are those fittings?


----------



## tjbnwi

Deckhead said:


> I bought a Titan maxum II today. Nice hvlp from what I can tell without spraying with it yet.
> 
> I took the turbine fitting off and thought I could put my old regulator on it. No such luck. What thread are those fittings?


Turbine guns are a different animal than a conversion HVLP gun.

Tom


----------



## Deckhead

tjbnwi said:


> Turbine guns are a different animal than a conversion HVLP gun.
> 
> Tom


****ing paint store dickhead!

He told me it'd be great for my shop if I had the air... The manual does say it'll work as a compressed air unit. Probably should've just bought the Aaa was thinking about.

Edit:. I wasn't thinking about it but they are trying to get rid of some things when I stopped in today. So it made me think about it. I got the gun cheap so I'm going to try to make it work with air... It can be a bleeder or non bleeder. I still will ultimately get a AAA when I get enough finish work to justify it.


----------



## Big Johnson

superseal said:


> Small relapse, but I've got to be able to polish stone honey :whistling
> 
> Plus, I got it on sale :thumbsup:


What’s that thing sticking out the back?


----------



## Leo G

It's called a "cord"


----------



## Windycity

A cord???That’s almost like caveman stuff nowadays, hahah


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson

Leo G said:


> It's called a "cord"


Is that the same thing coming out of my coffee maker? I didn’t know tools had those.


----------



## Leo G

When you want to do power intensive work and not have to stop, you plug it into the grid by means of an electrical receptacle. Gives you unlimited non stop power.


----------



## Big Johnson

Leo G said:


> When you want to do power intensive work and not have to stop, you plug it into the grid by means of an electrical receptacle. Gives you unlimited non stop power.


I’m not buying it, sounds like sorcery.


----------



## Leo G

To the contrary. The battery is sorcery. It magical that all that power can come out of a little cube.


----------



## Stryker1-1

Leo G said:


> When you want to do power intensive work and not have to stop, you plug it into the grid by means of an electrical receptacle. Gives you unlimited non stop power.


That's until the power goes out then the batteries will rule the world!



Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead

Leo G said:


> To the contrary. The battery is sorcery. It magical that all that power can come out of a little cube.


I still think phones are magic. A little rectangle that let's me project my voice over thousands of miles...


----------



## Lettusbee

Big box of red kool aid

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee

Lettusbee said:


> Big box of red kool aid
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Oops, picture.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson

Lettusbee said:


> Big box of red kool aid
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Might as well get the 18 too

https://www.menards.com/main/tools-...6-c-12912.htm?tid=-6093617256170981534&ipos=3


----------



## tjbnwi

Moved a 550 pound range (and other appliances) with the Air Sled a few times over the last couple of days. Well worth the investment. 

Tom


----------



## Lettusbee

Big Johnson said:


> Might as well get the 18 too
> 
> https://www.menards.com/main/tools-...6-c-12912.htm?tid=-6093617256170981534&ipos=3


Now you're talking!:thumbsup:


----------



## Deckhead

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Huh? How is it hard?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


...


----------



## Deckhead

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Huh? How is it hard?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Seems like something is wrong with every one of the big names. Too many teeth, no raker, too high of a tooth bevel, gullets aren't deep enough, too much carbide. Guhdo, Forrest, Tenryu, and CMT all have something that either makes them not throw material and heat up too fast or touches the material too often and heat up too fast.

The Altecnica is great for the price. Didn't try Everlast. They are getting spendy since the new guy bought it a couple years ago.


----------



## Big Johnson

I talked myself off the ledge. I’m sure the guns work perfect but I hate the thought of that on/off switch on another nail gun. Or 3


----------



## mrcat

Big Johnson said:


> I talked myself off the ledge.


It's a good thing, cause no one around here was going to try to stop you :laughing:

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee

Big Johnson said:


> I talked myself off the ledge. I’m sure the guns work perfect but I hate the thought of that on/off switch on another nail gun. Or 3


The 18 ga is too big to nail the top corner of door casing anyway. It hits the ceiling. 

I got the dewalt 15 ga a couple months ago. Awesome gun so far. Probably go hitachi for a farmer though.


----------



## mrcat

I didn't have a choice, my bosch quit 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## overanalyze

mrcat said:


> View attachment 444617
> 
> 
> I didn't have a choice, my bosch quit
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Thinking that is our replacement for our framing table saw. That one has the rack and pinion fence like Dewalt right?


----------



## Calidecks

mrcat said:


> View attachment 444617
> 
> 
> I didn't have a choice, my bosch quit
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk




I've had my eye on that for awhile now.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## mrcat

overanalyze said:


> Thinking that is our replacement for our framing table saw. That one has the rack and pinion fence like Dewalt right?


Yup, rack and pinion fence. It's about 5" taller than the bosch when it's folded up and stood on end, I had to make some modification to where it is stored on the trailer. But the big wheels sure do roll nice.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson

overanalyze said:


> Thinking that is our replacement for our framing table saw. That one has the rack and pinion fence like Dewalt right?


What do you need a table saw to frame?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Deckhead said:


> Do a pair of knock off blakladers count?
> 
> These look promising for half the price!


Can we get a linky for that??


----------



## overanalyze

Big Johnson said:


> What do you need a table saw to frame?


To rip things..duh.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

I had a small relapse..:blink:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Big Johnson said:


> What do you need a table saw to frame?





overanalyze said:


> To rip things..duh.


My Skilsaw has a table on it....:whistling


----------



## Big Johnson

overanalyze said:


> To rip things..duh.


 My circular saw rips things.


----------



## Calidecks

Big Johnson said:


> My circular saw rips things.




I can rip things faster with less effort on a table saw, especially when we need several rips the same size. Mainly in 2x material. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## mrcat

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> My Skilsaw has a table on it....:whistling











So does mine!:whistling: :laughing:

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Can we get a linky for that??


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjAAegQICBAB&usg=AOvVaw1n3YVE6iIbDg21bs1jyUd8

The button fell off on mine the first day and you might want to order a size bigger than normal. They're replacing the pants because the button issue. Other than that, these are my favorite workwear shorts so far.


----------



## mrcat

Big Johnson said:


> My circular saw rips things.


My table saw rips things too, just faster, easier, and more accurate-er than your circular saw :whistling:

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead

This is nice for us...


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> My Skilsaw has a table on it....:whistling





mrcat said:


> View attachment 444673
> 
> 
> So does mine!:whistling: :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Yea buy mine isn't made by a chinese owned company. It's from back when SkilSaw was still American owned and built. Bosch sold Skil to a chinese company, NO more skil anything for me.


----------



## Irishslave

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Yea buy mine isn't made by a chinese owned company. It's from back when SkilSaw was still American owned and built. Bosch sold Skil to a chinese company, NO more skil anything for me.


Where you been? Everything is China. The whole country is now China and if not China then Mexico 

Skil...China 

Milwaukee..China

Stilleto....China 

Carhartt ....Mexico and Porter Cable?....they really went to hell

Around 2009 I bought a Bosch worm on sale and it said "made in USA" I'll bet it had been sitting back in the ware house for a good 4 years since I believe all the tool companies start bailing about 04 or 05. Stanley sucks now too....Or do they even exist as Bostitch I think


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Irishslave said:


> Where you been? Everything is China. The whole country is now China and if not China then Mexico
> 
> Skil...China
> 
> Milwaukee..China
> 
> Stilleto....China
> 
> Carhartt ....Mexico and Porter Cable?....they really went to hell
> 
> Around 2009 I bought a Bosch worm on sale and it said "made in USA" I'll bet it had been sitting back in the ware house for a good 4 years since I believe all the tool companies start bailing about 04 or 05. Stanley sucks now too....Or do they even exist as Bostitch I think


I no longer buy any of those tools. I do have a choice of who my money supports. If not America then an allies of America.


----------



## Lettusbee

Irishslave said:


> Where you been? Everything is China. The whole country is now China and if not China then Mexico
> 
> Skil...China
> 
> Milwaukee..China
> 
> Stilleto....China
> 
> Carhartt ....Mexico and Porter Cable?....they really went to hell
> 
> Around 2009 I bought a Bosch worm on sale and it said "made in USA" I'll bet it had been sitting back in the ware house for a good 4 years since I believe all the tool companies start bailing about 04 or 05. Stanley sucks now too....Or do they even exist as Bostitch I think


Carhartt is made all over South & Central America, and they have really gone down the tubes. I can buy two shirts off the same rack and one will fit the other one won't . Same for their pants. F--- them. I am done with Carhartt!:wallbash:


----------



## Bull Trout

Lettusbee said:


> Carhartt is made all over South & Central America, and they have really gone down the tubes. I can buy two shirts off the same rack and one will fit the other one won't . Same for their pants. F--- them. I am done with Carhartt!:wallbash:




Yeah I made the switch to Duluth for the same reason


----------



## CityDecks

Californiadecks said:


> I got a box!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


I got mine a while Back. It's just straight up SEXY. I call it the magic hammer. Forget that it's in mags. I freek out thinking I lost it. If anything happens to it just email or em via IG Mark. He's awesome. 

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks

superseal said:


> New Stabila 16ft. / some polishing wheels and a 16ft. pro carpenter FastCap standard story pole...loving the flat tape, for everything else, the Hilti PD5, which now, after using for awhile... totally addicted!


That Hilti laser tape is the bomb. Gad mine for God knows I can't remember. Probably since it came out actually had one like 10 yrs ago then it crapped out took it for repairs they gave the new model. The thing was at least 6-7 yrs old don't Know how rains Snow cold falls it's been through. 

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks

Deckhead said:


> I was in the depot today and finally saw one first hand. They look stout. If they are coming with a bunch of features I'm thinking of making the switch. I broke one of the handles off the rolling DeWalt box the other day.
> 
> On another note, does anyone know if there is a battery palm nailer? Seems like it'd be a pretty good idea.


Yes to batteries palm nailer like in teco gun? Milwaukee has it in 12v 

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks

superseal said:


> Just scarfed this for 30 bucks on Ebay...it's used, but hardly.
> 
> This reminds me of my old Ishii 13" which I love for smaller tile...this will give me more capacity with a friendly design.
> 
> Ebay is great for stuff like this...I snagged a new Montolit ART 44P for super cheap ($49.00) and that sucker has been paying dividends since. the guy had two of them..should have bought them both.


Nice score

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

CityDecks said:


> I got mine a while Back. It's just straight up SEXY. I call it the magic hammer. Forget that it's in mags. I freek out thinking I lost it. If anything happens to it just email or em via IG Mark. He's awesome.
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk




I'm part of a closed framing forum he's a member of. Very reachable.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## CityDecks

Californiadecks said:


> I'm part of a closed framing forum he's a member of. Very reachable.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Aren't you special... hahahaha

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom M

Those hammers look like they belong on a trophy shelf more than a tool pouch :lol:

I get a hammer and lasts a decade


----------



## Big Johnson

Tom M said:


> Those hammers look like they belong on a trophy shelf more than a tool pouch :lol:
> 
> I get a hammer and lasts a decade


I know, I don’t get it. I can buy a $28 estwing that lasts me my whole life or a $280 Martinez that needs new heads and grips every other month. :no:


----------



## Calidecks

I used American Express points for mine. Otherwise I would've never bought it. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks

I had 500,000 American Express points at one time. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## CityDecks

Californiadecks said:


> I had 500,000 American Express points at one time.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


And now there is 2 left after the Martinez... hahaha

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## superseal

Getting ready to pull the trigger on this bad boy, does brick and flags/bluestone as well which will come in handy.

Just looking for the right deal...


----------



## Morning Wood

mrcat said:


> View attachment 444617
> 
> 
> I didn't have a choice, my bosch quit
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk




Let us know how it does. I’m in the market for a new portable


----------



## Morning Wood

Big Johnson said:


> What do you need a table saw to frame?




Ripping. I don’t know how people frame without a table saw.


----------



## Framer53

I framed for over 20 years and have yet to see a table saw on site.


----------



## Lettusbee

Morning Wood said:


> Ripping. I don’t know how people frame without a table saw.


While I am one of the nerds who may use a table saw on a framing site, I will say the rip guide for the Dewalt Worm Drive is the Bee's Knees for ripping lumber and sheet goods.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Deckhead said:


> Seems like something is wrong with every one of the big names. Too many teeth, no raker, too high of a tooth bevel, gullets aren't deep enough, too much carbide. Guhdo, Forrest, Tenryu, and CMT all have something that either makes them not throw material and heat up too fast or touches the material too often and heat up too fast.
> 
> The Altecnica is great for the price. Didn't try Everlast. They are getting spendy since the new guy bought it a couple years ago.


My prices have stayed the same from my supplier. 

http://www.kanefusa.net/en/sp/index.html

Those are nice. 

http://store.woodworkerstoolworks.com/circular-saw-blades/

They will make you what you want. 



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrcat

Morning Wood said:


> Let us know how it does. I’m in the market for a new portable


So far I'm impressed, used it a little today to rip some pt. Definitely alot more tourqe than any other saw I've used. 

I think I'll like the open frame design, alot easier to keep the blade adjustment mechanism cleaned and lubed.

The only gripe so far is the size of the stand, I had to take the handle off the end so I could fit it in its spot in the trailer, I have a couple hitch latch pins on it so I can take the handle off quick.

I'll try and remember to update in a week or so.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Irishslave

Big Johnson said:


> I know, I don’t get it. I can buy a $28 estwing that lasts me my whole life or a $280 Martinez that needs new heads and grips every other month. :no:


After 1 day of swinging a titanium when I pick up a steel hammer now it feels like a caveman club. I wasn't sold either until somebody gifted me one...I promptly bought another....the estwings can rust now


----------



## Irishslave

Framer53 said:


> I framed for over 20 years and have yet to see a table saw on site.


It's a new generation thing, like framing with screws instead of nails


----------



## Irishslave

Framer53 said:


> I framed for over 20 years and have yet to see a table saw on site.


Back in the day if you couldn't cut a straight line you were probably eventually fired you sure as hell weren't cut man for very long


----------



## Lettusbee

I used to build horse shelters in the middle of nowhere with chainsaws and a brace and bit. 

The guy I worked for could rip a sheet of plywood with a chainsaw better and straighter than most people can with a worm drive. 

Never seen anything like it again.


----------



## 402joel

I still frame occasionally for clients we’ve had for many years- my sons are the full timers, but I’ve always had a table saw in the trailer, and yes, I’ve cut factory straight rips with my skilsaw, you had to learn that skill
But I like the option of a table saw for certain applications
The variety and quality of equipment is better now than at anytime in my career, and I embrace it !
I use the term skilsaw, but we’re almost totally a cordless crew now, except for everyday nailers


----------



## Inner10

Lettusbee said:


> I used to build horse shelters in the middle of nowhere with chainsaws and a brace and bit.
> 
> The guy I worked for could rip a sheet of plywood with a chainsaw better and straighter than most people can with a worm drive.
> 
> Never seen anything like it again.


You will fit right in in Ottawa. Most houses are framed with nothing but a chain saw and an air nailer.

When the guys go for lunch they plunge the bar of the saw through the roof sheathing so the saw doesn't roll off the roof.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bull Trout

Big Johnson said:


> What do you need a table saw to frame?




How else do you make your interior walls 2” narrower than the exterior walls


----------



## Calidecks

I wouldn't frame a home using a tablesaw. However I've cut furring strips with one. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Jaws

Californiadecks said:


> I used American Express points for mine. Otherwise I would've never bought it.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Amazon Points for me with my Tibone. After 7 years id say its got its plus's and draw backs. Moving a beam or big header with it sounds like a ball ping and about as effective :laughing: For setting forms its great except when you need an adjustment as well. :no:

Never heard of a Martinez.


----------



## Jaws

Never used a table saw to frame but i do use SCMS. Lots of old timers think its out of place but i use a cut list and it is definitely beneficial for a cut man with a list. One guy cutting off of cut list, one building cripples/headers after helping lead guy pop lines, then lead man plate with a skill saw and detail while the others are doing the above works well for me.


----------



## Framer53

I ran a crew where I ended up being cut man and layout. A person with a skill saw is able to do both if they set their mind to it.

A person framing to day is not a finish carpenter and as such carrying unnecessary tools is just a waste.

I shake my head all of the time when reading on this site. Too much time is wasted setting up saws to make perfect cuts in the frame.

i also am a realist and I know I will be flamed, but very few of the members here are framers.


----------



## Deckhead

Framer53 said:


> I ran a crew where I ended up being cut man and layout. A person with a skill saw is able to do both if they set their mind to it.
> 
> A person framing to day is not a finish carpenter and as such carrying unnecessary tools is just a waste.
> 
> I shake my head all of the time when reading on this site. Too much time is wasted setting up saws to make perfect cuts in the frame.
> 
> i also am a realist and I know I will be flamed, but very few of the members here are framers.


Funny, I shake my head at this site because people write really stupid **** and still press "post reply"


----------



## Leo G

The wallet is weak. :sad:

:laughing:


----------



## Calidecks

Lettusbee said:


> Not sure if I should thank you or curse you.
> Had to go check it out, got the last one in the box.
> Oh, and a compressor with wheels happened to have a yellow sticker. Was planning to get the Rol Air version of this, but I think this will suffice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk




The only thing you'll hate about that saw is the fences not sliding. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Stryker1-1

My name is Eric and I have a sickness.

$350 for the 9am hour kit and get the string trimmer free (250) value.

Bits were 29 buy one get one









Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

Large dewalt toughtsytem case. Didn't feel right having my most expensive cordless tool in a zipper tote bag. Still got
room for some prepping materials. Plastic sheet. Tape. Paper rolls. Taping gun. Don't have the gun extension yet.... No room for the tray unfortunately.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## TimNJ

StrongTower said:


> This is awfully tempting with 4 batteries included
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is one heck of a deal!


----------



## Leo G

Buy four batteries and get a free chopsaw!!


----------



## Juan80

I pre ordered a Woodpeckers variable router jig set up. 
Set it up and made a quick cut,Like it so far.
I’m kinda new to pattern routing , so this set up may help the learning curve. 
Charlie


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deckhead

Juan80 said:


> I pre ordered a Woodpeckers variable router jig set up.
> Set it up and made a quick cut,Like it so far.
> I’m kinda new to pattern routing , so this set up may help the learning curve.
> Charlie
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Woodpecker makes really nice stuff. Invest the time to learn about how what they offer makes a task easier.

I do very little pattern routing and usually just make a jig and save it so I couldn't justify the cost of woodpecker's setup.

I bet that purchase set you back a bit:whistling


----------



## J.C.

Juan80 said:


> I pre ordered a Woodpeckers variable router jig set up.
> Set it up and made a quick cut,Like it so far.
> I’m kinda new to pattern routing , so this set up may help the learning curve.
> Charlie
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I'm pretty sure I ordered a set of those. However, I can't find a confirmation email so, I don't know. :blink: I hope I did. Festool used to sell something similar but stopped before I could get a set.


----------



## Juan80

Deckhead said:


> Woodpecker makes really nice stuff. Invest the time to learn about how what they offer makes a task easier.
> 
> 
> 
> I do very little pattern routing and usually just make a jig and save it so I couldn't justify the cost of woodpecker's setup.
> 
> 
> 
> I bet that purchase set you back a bit:whistling




Yep,I think about $250 , I figured if I don’t use it much,I can sell it for close to what I paid. Maybe
Charlie


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## shanewreckd

Got in on the 2-for-1 bit deal at the Depot (already set it up how I like it). And they had 9" Diablo recip blades for a buck a piece so I got the limit :laughing:


----------



## cedarboarder

shanewreckd said:


> Got in on the 2-for-1 bit deal at the Depot (already set it up how I like it). And they had 9" Diablo recip blades for a buck a piece so I got the limit :laughing:
> 
> View attachment 445202


I didn't know they had limits. 
Seen a nice Rigid tile saw with stand for $200 marked down from $350 
I gotta head back soon :laughing:


----------



## shanewreckd

cedarboarder said:


> I didn't know they had limits.
> Seen a nice Rigid tile saw with stand for $200 marked down from $350
> I gotta head back soon :laughing:


The $1 blades had a limit of 10 per customer.


----------



## Stryker1-1

Probably going to head back today make sure I didn't overlook anything that is in search of a good home

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

So how many miter saw setups before it's considered a fleet?










Mike.
_______________


----------



## Stryker1-1

Went back to home depot today and was looking around come across the Shockwave bits with free metal bits.

I get to thinking gee did they scan this deal when I was here the other day. Pull up the emailed receipt and see they didn't. So I head over to customer service and show them they were more than happy to credit me the amount I was overcharged.

Not like I won't spend the money right back in their store. 

They have the m12 power auger for toilets. I have 0 need for it but would buy it because it's milwaukee 

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Tool whore. :laughing:


----------



## cedarboarder

often thought of getting 2 mitre saws so I don't have to change the angles as much


----------



## Stryker1-1

Leo G said:


> Tool whore. :laughing:


Judge me if you must lol

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## J L

cedarboarder said:


> often thought of getting 2 mitre saws so I don't have to change the angles as much


I've seen dual miter saws set up on one of the larger dewalt chop saw stands. One set up with the 45 one direction, the other the opposite. Makes sense for production trim work.


----------



## onmywayup

Love at first sight. Got the display model for $100 off, then roped them into another $50 off with some google-fu.

Portable power. Lights in the trailer when we don't have access to electricity, running the corded chop saw in the middle of nowhere, etc. Had it for two days now. I love it. Plus it charges four of our batteries at once, which is a major hole in Dewalt's line if you ask me.


----------



## Inner10

onmywayup said:


> Love at first sight. Got the display model for $100 off, then roped them into another $50 off with some google-fu.
> 
> Portable power. Lights in the trailer when we don't have access to electricity, running the corded chop saw in the middle of nowhere, etc. Had it for two days now. I love it. Plus it charges four of our batteries at once, which is a major hole in Dewalt's line if you ask me.


Got one, it's cool!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Modified squarewave output. yuck.


----------



## ksc1

At 65 lbs., that's a dinosaur...

"Milwaukee 12 in. Dual-Bevel Sliding Compound Miter Saw Model # 6955-20"


----------



## Juan80

Peter_C said:


> Saw on the stand, you roll the assembly up to the gate, tip the handle onto the gate, and pickup the bottom half while pushing it into the truck bed. The handle has a dip in the center so it will rub on the two well rounded outside parts, scratching them (Who cares??). Even with a heavy saw it is very easy for one person, as you are not picking up the full weight. The stand itself works very well, and folds super easy. I am happy with mine.
> 
> 
> 
> FWIW I caught the Lowes sale and paid $150 for my Bosch stand. $250 is still a good deal. Buy/get some of the Lowes moving sale coupons and you might pull another 10% off.
> 
> 
> 
> No matter what stand you get the Fastcap Best Fence is a great improvement. Even just using stands under the outside legs helps when cutting heavy material. That is what Cali Decks uses for instance. You can also get the MFT adapters to extend your MFT with them.
> 
> https://www.fastcap.com/product/best-fence-system-for-bosch-stand#!prettyPhoto




Thanks,that really helps my decision.
I don’t have a trailer ( yet ) and have struggled with saw set ups .
I have a old Trojan stand ( blue one) that works good , but after hurting my back getting it in my truck , I have quit using it.

I am going with the fastcap best fence, but was looking at the kapex stand , but didn’t like the cost.
Like the op,I will go with custom wing length , maybe 6’,to be able to place in the bed of my pickup.
Thanks again,Charlie


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Golden view

Leo G said:


> Modified squarewave output. yuck.


True but universal motors don't mind much. Most job site tools.


----------



## Leo G

Blew up the brushes on my DeWalt tablesaw.


----------



## cedarboarder

ksc1 said:


> At 65 lbs., that's a dinosaur...
> 
> "Milwaukee 12 in. Dual-Bevel Sliding Compound Miter Saw Model # 6955-20"


I don't mind the weight it will be on my rolling DeWalt stand. but I am concerned with it being top heavy and falling over.


----------



## Lettusbee

Loving this new to me Makita 36V.










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WBailey1041

cedarboarder said:


> Just wondering if anyone has owned or use the Milwaukee 12 in. Dual-Bevel Sliding Compound Miter Saw Model # 6955-20
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwaukee-12-in-Dual-Bevel-Sliding-Compound-Miter-Saw-6955-20/100645487


Get the m18 cordless miter saw trust me on this one internet stranger, it kicks lots of arse.


----------



## Calidecks

Juan80 said:


> Thanks,that really helps my decision.
> I don’t have a trailer ( yet ) and have struggled with saw set ups .
> I have a old Trojan stand ( blue one) that works good , but after hurting my back getting it in my truck , I have quit using it.
> 
> I am going with the fastcap best fence, but was looking at the kapex stand , but didn’t like the cost.
> Like the op,I will go with custom wing length , maybe 6’,to be able to place in the bed of my pickup.
> Thanks again,Charlie
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro




My wings are less than 8' but with the width of the saw both sides are 8' total. If you get the over sized length make sure you get the third hands.










Mike.
_______________


----------



## SPG

StrongTower said:


> This is awfully tempting with 4 batteries included
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the heads up. I just got one this weekend. There weren't any on the floor and it took three HD people to find the one they did have. 
Now I'm going to have to sell off at least one of my other miter saws....


----------



## Stryker1-1

Had at HD a couple towns over today and they had 4 packout bundles was tempted to buy another one

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

Stryker1-1 said:


> Had at HD a couple towns over today and they had 4 packout bundles was tempted to buy another one
> 
> Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


whats in the bundle? Im guessing its the cart with a large box, the medium box, and a small box right? 3 boxs in total. much savings with the bundle?


----------



## cedarboarder

onmywayup said:


> Love at first sight. Got the display model for $100 off, then roped them into another $50 off with some google-fu.
> 
> Portable power. Lights in the trailer when we don't have access to electricity, running the corded chop saw in the middle of nowhere, etc. Had it for two days now. I love it. Plus it charges four of our batteries at once, which is a major hole in Dewalt's line if you ask me.


just realized this works with the tough system storage, 
1800watt is full 15amp circuits so I'm guessing this can run a vac and big mitre saw at some time. I was going to get a cordless miter saw, then realized doesn't work with an auto ON vacuum for dust extraction.

have you seen the price of the 4 battery chargers? ridics :laughing:


----------



## Deckhead

Needed 150 grit paper.

Whoops


----------



## Peter_C

cedarboarder said:


> I was going to get a cordless miter saw, then realized doesn't work with an auto ON vacuum for dust extraction


If you bought a Makita cordless miter saw it would even trigger the cordless dust collector :thumbup:
http://toolguyd.com/makita-18v-x2-b...06-with-bluetooth-dust-collection-activation/


----------



## cedarboarder

Peter_C said:


> If you bought a Makita cordless miter saw it would even trigger the cordless dust collector :thumbup:
> http://toolguyd.com/makita-18v-x2-b...06-with-bluetooth-dust-collection-activation/


Makita... They came out with a new line up then.. added the Bluetooth chip to it to make another line up. 
if they used Bluetooth batteries would have been compatible with the older tools. 
Not to mention the Makita miter back plate drives me crazy... it does not slide, only removable. 
why are they trying to reinvent the back plate :laughing: all they did was make it worse.

edit: Just not sure why they didn't make it so any Makita 18volt battery can turn on the vac. with grinders, sanders, saws, all need to be replaced with the EXACT SAME TOOL but with a Bluetooth chip, Screw that!!! could have at least made a hatch to pop the chip in. either they want me to buy all new tools and knew it about it or they didn't plan for bluetooth. either way, I'm starting to go a bit yellow for cordless.


----------



## onmywayup

cedarboarder said:


> just realized this works with the tough system storage,
> 1800watt is full 15amp circuits so I'm guessing this can run a vac and big mitre saw at some time. I was going to get a cordless miter saw, then realized doesn't work with an auto ON vacuum for dust extraction.
> 
> have you seen the price of the 4 battery chargers? ridics :laughing:


Didn't know Dewalt had a four banger charger before this. It has always driven me nuts charging out ten batteries two at a frickin time.

Ran a heat gun off this pack today to seal up some flashing tape that wouldn't stick in the cold. LOVED not having to run a cord 150 ft to where we were working 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## superseal

Complete grade A Mitutoyo gauge block set...found them in the trash I chit you not...what i'll use them for, I have no clue.

For those unaware of the importance of such an item...they represent the industry standard in the machine and tool making world for their flatness and precise calibration abilities.

I'm sure to many, they're about as exciting as watching paint dry, but to me, just understanding the importance of such an invention to mankind and knowing I now own the worlds most accurate measurement device...I think it's purrty badazz!

Apparently, these Mitutoyo's are highly renowned and are widely known as the best in terms of quality and accuracy...+/- to several millionths of an inch.

Wringing them together is rather cool in itself...they're so flat to one another, you simply rub them together starting perpendicular moving to parallel and with no magnetism, they stick together. I hear if you leave them wrung together for a period of time, they will eventually moleculary, permanently bond themselves together rendering them useless. 

That's all I got :laughing:


----------



## GregB

Californiadecks said:


> Mike.
> _______________


I'll be happy to take them off your hands. Look what followed me home today.


----------



## D-Construction

GregB said:


> I'll be happy to take them off your hands. Look what followed me home today.


A GC driving a Honda Passport....:whistling


----------



## Leo G

GregB said:


> I'll be happy to take them off your hands. Look what followed me home today.



Looks more like you tied it up and kidnapped it to me.:whistling


----------



## cedarboarder

GregB said:


> I'll be happy to take them off your hands. Look what followed me home today.


I don't think those straps are rated for that weight, haha

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter_C

The more I thought about my tool buying problem the more I just wanted to buy a second Festool hose and Systainer. Figured the hoses could be used to switch between two tools. Second hose got stuffed into the Sys 4 that holds all the vac accessories. 

Now I just need to find a way to run automatic blast gates off a Y. The Ivac system seems like it might work, but is only available in 4", which means lots of adapters back down to 2 1/2" hoses. Anyone know of a 2 1/2" electronic blast gate?


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Yeah man, straight from Japan....now if I only knew what all the buttons are for....lol


----------



## SPG

A&E Exteriors said:


> Yeah man, straight from Japan....now if I only knew what all the buttons are for....lol


TD171? 
My wife is in Japan right now for work. I was thinking of having her pick one up for me on the way home.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Well, our Kapex crapped out yesterday, so I finally had justification to join the cordless revolution.










Made about 100 cuts and I'd have to say - I'm impressed.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

SPG said:


> TD171?
> My wife is in Japan right now for work. I was thinking of having her pick one up for me on the way home.


Do it. And yes...TD171


----------



## cedarboarder

A&E Exteriors said:


> Yeah man, straight from Japan....now if I only knew what all the buttons are for....lol


one question. why? haha better tools in Japan?


----------



## A&E Exteriors

cedarboarder said:


> one question. why? haha better tools in Japan?


Yeah, they have the good stuff. Bought my lady a pink one a couple years back from Japan. That thing is far nicer than my made in China Makita 3 speed brushless. 
Lots of torque. Compact size too.

Be prepared to spend 200 bucks plus shipping ($30-$40) and wait 2 to 3 weeks for delivery.


----------



## cedarboarder

A&E Exteriors said:


> Yeah, they have the good stuff. Bought my lady a pink one a couple years back from Japan. That thing is far nicer than my made in China Makita 3 speed brushless.
> Lots of torque. Compact size too.
> 
> Be prepared to spend 200 bucks plus shipping ($30-$40) and wait 2 to 3 weeks for delivery.


man that does look a fine drill, 6 modes! 
https://www.atlas-machinery.com/MAKITA/DTD171ZRED


----------



## Stryker1-1

I just got a newsletter from atlas machinery that they have 4 or 6 different Japanese models in stock for sale for the makitas 

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Unger.const

Been waiting for these m18 lights to come in. The base magnet is a monster on flat metal surfaces


----------



## Stryker1-1

Was going to get their search light one but figured I work mostly in well lit areas and probably wasn't going to be organizing any search parties in the near future. 

I do love their true view lights

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

Milwaukee hands down has the best deal on the new tripod lights. cheaper than the DeWalt tripod some how... maybe an aggressive promo deal?


----------



## B.Johnson

Should I or shouldn't I?

Makita
18V X2 LXT Lithium-Ion (36V) Brushless Cordless 6-1/2 in. Plunge CircularSaw Kit w/BONUS 5.0Ah Battery 2Pk and GuideRail
Dual front and rear bevel supports provide additional rigidity
Includes (4)Batteries 5.0 Ah, 55 Tooth blade, (2)Cases and more
3-year limited warranty on the tool, battery and charger
Was $817.00
$499.00 /each
Save $318.00 (39%)


https://www.homedepot.com/p/Makita-...PIPHorizontal1_rr-_-301899725-_-303210342-_-N


----------



## Leo G

Whatta stupid question to ask all the addicts here.


Of course you should do it!!!


----------



## Stryker1-1

The only real question here is how much will you hate yourself if you don't get it

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## mrcat

Do it

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

superseal said:


> Sorry Mike, I picked those comments from a review on the shroud...guy seemed pretty confident too.
> 
> 
> 
> Is your 2780 fairly new?...wonder if it's changed...




It's a couple years old. But screw Milwaukee, I just bought a Bosch. This should cut stucco safety. 











Mike.
_______________


----------



## superseal

My knipex keepers came in today along with some along duckbills (telephone pliers), 7 1/4" high leverage combo pliers,10" cobra extra slims and still waiting on 5 1/2" combo pliers.

Added two more 5.0's...couldn't get them as cheap as several weeks ago but 104.00 for two ain't bad. Last batch was 99.99

I always mark my batteries with a paint pen with the date of purchase...comes in handy down the road if you have a warranty issue.

I like how it says on the keeper packaging..."this bag prefers professional tools only" haha!


----------



## CityDecks

cedarboarder said:


> Just wondering if anyone has owned or use the Milwaukee 12 in. Dual-Bevel Sliding Compound Miter Saw Model # 6955-20
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwaukee-12-in-Dual-Bevel-Sliding-Compound-Miter-Saw-6955-20/100645487


Yes it was excellent even in DC. Too Big. Too heavy. Sold OFF when I was done with Reno's. Used to stage miter saw on every floor.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter_C

cedarboarder said:


> I hate 6 1/4 blades because of the cost. :laughing:
> is the makita chainsaw brushless?


Good thing my preference is for 6 1/2" blades which are pretty cheap when you catch a sale or buy from Ebay :whistling

EDIT: This next sentence is wrong; only the first 14" chain saw is>> Yes both styles are brushless. I am still trying to figure out which one, or if I want both. I would like to go battery power for climbing, but I also often climb with a 14" bar on my gas top handle saw. The Makita is 12" and I don't know how well it will pull a 14" chain. Probably can't replace the gasser anytime soon. Otherwise the 14" rear handle would be nice for trail maintenance and cutting entrapment hazards from creeks in places where you can't use gas. Which one to get??


----------



## GregB

Peter_C said:


> Good thing my preference is for 6 1/2" blades which are pretty cheap when you catch a sale or buy from Ebay :whistling
> 
> Yes both styles are brushless. I am still trying to figure out which one, or if I want both. I would like to go battery power for climbing, but I also often climb with a 14" bar on my gas top handle saw. The Makita is 12" and I don't know how well it will pull a 14" chain. Probably can't replace the gasser anytime soon. Otherwise the 14" rear handle would be nice for trail maintenance and cutting entrapment hazards from creeks in places where you can't use gas. Which one to get??


I have the lower one and use it to keep up with my 38 citrus and avocado orchard also known as my backyard. I only have to climb a dozen big avocados and not often. I never use a gas 12" in-tree saw after buying it. Nice to climb trees with a battery verses a running gas saw. Maybe if I was 25 instead of 65.
I think they are pushing it with a 14" version that you might use for large stuff. The saw is incredible but not up to serious gas power or longevity.
I never use my original 18v saw I bought in Scotland anymore. The 12" saw does all I need. Not sure the bigger saw makes sense vs gas unless the quiet is important, which it would be for me.


----------



## StrongTower

Peter_C said:


> Good thing my preference is for 6 1/2" blades which are pretty cheap when you catch a sale or buy from Ebay :whistling
> 
> 
> 
> Yes both styles are brushless. I am still trying to figure out which one, or if I want both. I would like to go battery power for climbing, but I also often climb with a 14" bar on my gas top handle saw. The Makita is 12" and I don't know how well it will pull a 14" chain. Probably can't replace the gasser anytime soon. Otherwise the 14" rear handle would be nice for trail maintenance and cutting entrapment hazards from creeks in places where you can't use gas. Which one to get??




I’ve got the 12”. Does well for pruning and small stuff, I cut a 9” diameter hemlock down with it, didn’t phase it. Also cut a 12” diameter blue spruce, took 6 batteries (full of sap), but did it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson

I have the top one, I like it.


----------



## Peter_C

Big Johnson said:


> I have the top one, I like it.


Please tell me more. How hard have you pushed it?

Decided on the 14" as I doing research and realized the smaller 12" is NOT brushless, and I prefer to always buy brushless. So I bought one and ordered a narrow semi-chisel non safety chain. Hopefully it can pull it okay.


----------



## Big Johnson

Peter_C said:


> Please tell me more. How hard have you pushed it?
> 
> Decided on the 14" as I doing research and realized the smaller 12" is NOT brushless, and I prefer to always buy brushless. So I bought one and ordered a narrow semi-chisel non safety chain. Hopefully it can pull it okay.


I haven’t pushed it hard. It cuts faster than equivalent sized gas because it spins faster. Keep the chain sharp and it will perform well.

It has an annoying auto off button but more and more of the cordless tools seem to be going that route. Might be time to go back to corded shlt if this keeps up.


----------



## Calidecks

You guys know you want one! :laughing:

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1498530867/safety-nailer/description









Mike.
_______________


----------



## Big Johnson

Californiadecks said:


> You guys know you want one! :laughing:
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1498530867/safety-nailer/description
> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180419/89061e29c18d5c2d68f0c5e177b4054
> 
> Mike.
> _______________
> [/quote]
> 
> I like hitting my fingers from time to time, makes me feel alive.


----------



## Calidecks

Big Johnson said:


> I like hitting my fingers from time to time, makes me feel alive.




I've hit the wrong nail once or thrice. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## cedarboarder

Californiadecks said:


> You guys know you want one! :laughing:
> 
> _______________


great now anyone can be a carpenter!


----------



## superseal

Here's the little 5 1/2" combo pliers that should have been delivered yesterday, but instead today...never a bad day when Knipex is in the mail!

Even these fairly inexpensive pliers are well done and a thing of beauty...and life is too damn short to be using cheap azz tools I like to say! :laughing:


----------



## Stryker1-1

Finally the 15 in tote!









Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks

cedarboarder said:


> great now anyone can be a carpenter!


Hahaha

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Unger.const

Californiadecks said:


> You guys know you want one! :laughing:
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1498530867/safety-nailer/description
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Yes........but only to hold my unit when I pee.......


----------



## Leo G

Wow, that's small :whistling


----------



## rblakes1

This showed up today, 5 minutes after I got to the job I want to use it on. At least I'll get to play with it before Monday!









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Had this for awhile, finally going back together. Total strip and rebuild. 



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Whoops...









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## overanalyze

What does one use a bandsaw that large for Darcy?


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

overanalyze said:


> What does one use a bandsaw that large for Darcy?


Everything. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

He saws children into thin slices when they don't listen.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

SPG said:


> TD171?
> My wife is in Japan right now for work. I was thinking of having her pick one up for me on the way home.


That one is no better than the XDT12 you can get in the states and with the warranty. My XDT12 was made in Japan and Has the Assist mode if you don't know how the feather the trigger


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

I did buy a compact, cordless makita 3/8" impact wrench. Pretty sweet. 



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Railman

Looks beautiful Darcy....
As do the kids!

"What does one use a bandsaw that large for Darcy?"

We use our 30" Tanny quite a bit in our shop. For what we do, 30" is plenty. A 36" would be for just in case situations like some furniture builders run into. Sometimes, it's really nice not to have to worry about kick back. Think effortless, velvet smooth cutting coping saw.


----------



## overanalyze

A few little items. Protection from scratching and movement for my RLS wedges, bigger cutter for my Rubi, miter guage, and a Bosch dust boot to mod our DW716 for better dust extraction.


----------



## tjbnwi

overanalyze said:


> A few little items. Protection from scratching and movement for my RLS wedges, bigger cutter for my Rubi, miter guage, and a Bosch dust boot to mod our DW716 for better dust extraction.


A drop or 2 of light machine oil on the Rubi wheel will help with the cuts tremendously, especially on textured tile.

Tom


----------



## calmod

What Bosch dust boot is that and how does the mod work??? I have the same saw and would like to learn


----------



## overanalyze

calmod said:


> What Bosch dust boot is that and how does the mod work??? I have the same saw and would like to learn


Spencer is who I saw do it to his but I think he got the idea from this guy.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BL7mI4TjfLZ/


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Railman said:


> Looks beautiful Darcy....
> As do the kids!
> 
> "What does one use a bandsaw that large for Darcy?"
> 
> We use our 30" Tanny quite a bit in our shop. For what we do, 30" is plenty. A 36" would be for just in case situations like some furniture builders run into. Sometimes, it's really nice not to have to worry about kick back. Think effortless, velvet smooth cutting coping saw.


Those are my youngest, 8 and 7. My oldest is 12 and almost 5' 7". She is running track and the HS basketball coach came to the middle school and told her she needed to start coming to open gym. Lol

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

overanalyze said:


> A few little items. Protection from scratching and movement for my RLS wedges, bigger cutter for my Rubi, miter guage, and a Bosch dust boot to mod our DW716 for better dust extraction.


Didn't Spencer end up taking it off? I thought something about it didn't work. Or maybe that was Justin who took it off and Spencer still has it on.


----------



## overanalyze

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Didn't Spencer end up taking it off? I thought something about it didn't work. Or maybe that was Justin who took it off and Spencer still has it on.


Not sure.. Spencer has it on his still I believe. Seems like a few guys have done it and it makes a huge difference.


----------



## Justin Huisenga

overanalyze said:


> Not sure.. Spencer has it on his still I believe. Seems like a few guys have done it and it makes a huge difference.


Had one on my saw and took it off. DC was as good or better than a Kapex. Problem was it made the saw act like a Kapex and suck small cuts and drops into the blade. Ended up bending the arbor bushing and blade clamp. Swapped them out, pulled the vac off the saw and pulled the Bosch boot when i got home.


----------



## TheGrizz

So, I picked up 9 LBoxxes today, plus the L Cart, used for $200. Got 3 L3’s, 4 L2’s, and 2 L1’s with the organizer inserts. Did a little work to get all of my 14 batteries, 2 standard 18v chargers, and 30 minute 18v, and 30 minute 12v all into one of the L3’s, also got a lot of other tools sorted into some of the other boxes. I’ll post pics of those later. Here’s the L3 with all the batteries and chargers. 








And the screw box










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## griz

F&&*^NG construction is like being addicted to drugs....

I WANT to retire, but not having much luck.....

so today I saw the Makita 36v rear handle saw on special with the saw, 4 5ah batteries & charger for 3 bills.....

Thats the cost for 4 batteries.....

I bought it.....WHY??????...I think i need professional help....:laughing:


----------



## Calidecks

griz said:


> F&&*^NG construction is like being addicted to drugs....
> 
> 
> 
> I WANT to retire, but not having much luck.....
> 
> 
> 
> so today I saw the Makita 36v rear handle saw on special with the saw, 4 5ah batteries & charger for 3 bills.....
> 
> 
> 
> Thats the cost for 4 batteries.....
> 
> 
> 
> I bought it.....WHY??????...I think i need professional help....:laughing:




First step is to admit your're powerless over tools and your life has become unmanageable. Then and then only can you begin the healing process. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Leo G

And really start buying more tools.


----------



## griz

Californiadecks said:


> First step is to admit your're powerless over tools and your life has become unmanageable. Then and then only can you begin the healing process.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Yea on the tools part....

I can't even manage to be retired...How do you do that?????

At this point doubt there is a healing process....:laughing::whistling

I'm a construction junkie & a tool addict....


----------



## StrongTower

Man this thing has some serious beans. Picked it up at my local dealer, leftover demo tool that was brand new in an old systainer.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi

StrongTower said:


> Man this thing has some serious beans. Picked it up at my local dealer, leftover demo tool that was brand new in an old systainer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it does.

Tom


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

StrongTower said:


> Man this thing has some serious beans. Picked it up at my local dealer, leftover demo tool that was brand new in an old systainer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that a 2200?


----------



## StrongTower

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Is that a 2200?




Yes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

Free tips from graco. One 4-6 inch the other 12-14 inch 0,016 guzzler









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Juan80

Big Johnson said:


> My haul for the day. Already got the new saw dirty cutting glue and woodchips.




I have been using this saw for about 4 months .
I have taken my corded saw out of the toolbox since going cordless. Nice saw.
Btw I have about 5-6 batteries and a dual charger,so it’s been working out well.
Charlie


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## superseal

Stopped at Flavortown for a quick bite with the wifey tonight and when I got home...this was at my back door. 

I have no idea how it got there sweetness...I swear :thumbup:

And those Danner Strongholds that I won here...highly recommend them. Comfortable right out of the box, apparently pretty durable and quite fashionable :whistling


----------



## Big Johnson

superseal said:


> Stopped at Flavortown for a quick bite with the wifey tonight and when I got home...this was at my back door.
> 
> I have no idea how it got there sweetness...I swear :thumbup:
> 
> And those Danner Strongholds that I won here...highly recommend them. Comfortable right out of the box, apparently pretty durable and quite fashionable :whistling




You must spend all your income on tools.:thumbup:


----------



## cedarboarder

rrk said:


> Now I feel really old, I remember when those came out. The ones before it were more of a green color


Yeah my father has or had a "portable" table saw like that

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Stryker1-1

Been meaning to pick up another job site radio for myself.

My smaller milwaukee one just stopped working one day 

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

Got 2 more large dewalt tough system boxs, 45 each 
Almost seems like 2 for 1 compared to Milwaukee









gettin the toughsystem radio soon I hope. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## TimNJ

Peter_C said:


> Please tell me more. How hard have you pushed it?
> 
> Decided on the 14" as I doing research and realized the smaller 12" is NOT brushless, and I prefer to always buy brushless. So I bought one and ordered a narrow semi-chisel non safety chain. Hopefully it can pull it okay.



I have the bottom one too and just last week had to cut some 10-12" pine stumps down to ground level.
I have 5.0 batteries in it and let me tell you I pushed the saw.
I couldn't get clear around the stumps so I dug the tip in to make the cuts. I was clearly on the edge between pushing and abusing, and this saw just kept right on going.

When I bought mine, the top model was not available yet. I think I would have leaned towards buying it because it just seems to be the look of a conventional chain saw. But not sure about its ability.


----------



## Inner10

superseal said:


> Stopped at Flavortown for a quick bite with the wifey tonight and when I got home...this was at my back door.
> 
> I have no idea how it got there sweetness...I swear :thumbup:
> 
> And those Danner Strongholds that I won here...highly recommend them. Comfortable right out of the box, apparently pretty durable and quite fashionable :whistling


Reminds me of an American vs Canadian thing. A plate of nachos here never have queso, state side, always have queso.


----------



## asevereid

Just a follow up on an old tool... I tried out that old Makita today and I'm definitely happy with it. 
The previous owner added an extra long extension cord, and the blade break (tech at the time) still works great. 
Threw a full kerf 8-1/4" 24 tooth blade in it and it just hummed. 
Absolutely flew through 12mm laminate... I know that's not much to base performance on, but it was effortless. 
I really need to resheet my Rousseau table and add a zero clearance plate. 

The only downside is the damn thing won't accept my Incra fence.... Maybe a mod in the future... 









Sent from my SM-G530W using Tapatalk


----------



## superseal

All these boxes arriving at the house lately has the wifey feeling a bit left out. Just the other night she says, "don't I ever get a box?" :sad:

I felt so damn bad, I took her out the her favorite Irish Pub and logged in and ordered her a new hose for the garden  

She's always telling me the black Goodyears' I set her up with are too heavy, hard to roll up and get her hands dirty. 

Unbeknownst to me, somehow a new Anti-vibe brick hammer got thrown into the mix and were both delivered today


----------



## Stryker1-1

I just let my girlfriend open the boxes 

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10

Stryker1-1 said:


> I just let my girlfriend open the boxes
> 
> Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


I don't because I fear there may be a receipt in there.


----------



## Unger.const

superseal said:


> Stopped at Flavortown for a quick bite with the wifey tonight and when I got home...this was at my back door.
> 
> I have no idea how it got there sweetness...I swear
> 
> And those Danner Strongholds that I won here...highly recommend them. Comfortable right out of the box, apparently pretty durable and quite fashionable :whistling


I almost didn't see the food in the first picture if you're scrolling down slowly......... 

That radio is pretty awesome though I leave it in the garage and it's the first thing turned on when I go in there.


----------



## overanalyze

Time for a shop mower upgrade!


----------



## Inner10

Unger.const said:


> I almost didn't see the food in the first picture if you're scrolling down slowly.........
> 
> That radio is pretty awesome though I leave it in the garage and it's the first thing turned on when I go in there.


First he's making us envious of his tools...now this!:laughing:


----------



## Lettusbee

asevereid said:


> Just a follow up on an old tool... I tried out that old Makita today and I'm definitely happy with it.
> The previous owner added an extra long extension cord, and the blade break (tech at the time) still works great.
> Threw a full kerf 8-1/4" 24 tooth blade in it and it just hummed.
> Absolutely flew through 12mm laminate... I know that's not much to base performance on, but it was effortless.
> I really need to resheet my Rousseau table and add a zero clearance plate.
> 
> The only downside is the damn thing won't accept my Incra fence.... Maybe a mod in the future...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530W using Tapatalk


I ran that setup in the 90s. One of my favorite ways to table saw on site.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

overanalyze said:


> Time for a shop mower upgrade!


How many acres do you have to mow?


----------



## Jaws

overanalyze said:


> Time for a shop mower upgrade!


Oh yeah. Nice. 

My new one got put on hold last week.... 

still using my old 60" Gravely, i have to bring it from the shop when i want to mow. 



Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## overanalyze

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> How many acres do you have to mow?


1 acre..lol...but now we can mow it in 30 minutes instead of 1 hour and 10 minutes. Our local dealer made us one hell of a deal. This was a last year model holdover. Saved about $1k over a current year new one.


----------



## VinylHanger

I prefer more time to mow. Put on my bluetooth earmuffs and go. Its the only real time I get to myself.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## overanalyze

VinylHanger said:


> I prefer more time to mow. Put on my bluetooth earmuffs and go. Its the only real time I get to myself.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Yeah I get that. I would rather spend less time per cut but mow more often if that makes sense. I have always read mowing more often and taking less of the blade off at one time is better for the grass.


----------



## Lettusbee

I caved in and bought my third 18vx2 lxt kit this month. Free rail and free 2 pack of batteries for $399.00

I now have 12 makita batteries. Almost as many as I have Milwaukee.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter_C

Lettusbee said:


> I caved in and bought my third 18vx2 lxt kit this month. Free rail and free 2 pack of batteries for $399.00


You are the perfect example of an addict :laughing:


----------



## Lettusbee

Peter_C said:


> You are the perfect example of an addict :laughing:


Awww c'mon now. I can quit anytime.



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diamond D.

VinylHanger said:


> I prefer more time to mow. Put on my bluetooth earmuffs and go. Its the only real time I get to myself.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


You could always double or triple mow. Make nice Scottish Plaid. :thumbup:

D.


----------



## Leo G

Lettusbee said:


> Awww c'mon now. I can quit anytime.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Doesn't actually look like it from this side of the mirror... :whistling


----------



## Lettusbee

Leo G said:


> Doesn't actually look like it from this side of the mirror... :whistling




Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## D-Construction

Lettusbee said:


> I caved in and bought my third 18vx2 lxt kit this month. Free rail and free 2 pack of batteries for $399.00
> 
> I now have 12 makita batteries. Almost as many as I have Milwaukee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


You're gonna love that track saw! Had mine for a while now and it's great. Still need to find a dust bag that fits though.

Oh, and it's only a problem if it begins to affect those around you.......


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

overanalyze said:


> Yeah I get that. I would rather spend less time per cut but mow more often if that makes sense. I have always read mowing more often and taking less of the blade off at one time is better for the grass.


I'll keep that in mind should I ever choose to have grass I give a damn about. :thumbup: :laughing:


----------



## VinylHanger

I mowed a week bor so back and now it is up over a good tall, like I never even did it. Rain, sun, rain, sun... It's a recipe for grass.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger

Lettusbee said:


> I caved in and bought my third 18vx2 lxt kit this month. Free rail and free 2 pack of batteries for $399.00
> 
> I now have 12 makita batteries. Almost as many as I have Milwaukee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


That tracksaw may end up being the only blue in my trailer. Price is right. I wonder if Milwaukie is going to do one.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hammer7896

D-Construction said:


> You're gonna love that track saw! Had mine for a while now and it's great. Still need to find a dust bag that fits though.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and it's only a problem if it begins to affect those around you.......




You can modify a Festool elbow then use a Festool dust bag 


Mike


----------



## platinumLLC

Lettusbee said:


> I caved in and bought my third 18vx2 lxt kit this month. Free rail and free 2 pack of batteries for $399.00
> 
> I now have 12 makita batteries. Almost as many as I have Milwaukee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Where is that deal at? My only blue is my corded malita track saw. Would love to go cordless with that too and that price is great. 

For dust collection on my track saw I'm using my Milwaukee cordless shop vac and it works great.


----------



## Deckhead

That's a good deal. You get a total of 4 batteries or 2? Pretty tempting to get rid of the chorded 55 as it's only used for decking.


----------



## Lettusbee

Deckhead said:


> That's a good deal. You get a total of 4 batteries or 2? Pretty tempting to get rid of the chorded 55 as it's only used for decking.


4 Batteries total. 
Two come with the kit standard, and the special this month is free rail and a free 2 pack of 5.0 batteries.

I'm hoping this takes the place of my TS55.


----------



## WBailey1041

Unger.const said:


> 150 bucks for a stupid metal disc........


I hope that one lasts as long as the Diablo that’s a fraction of the cost.


----------



## Unger.const

WBailey1041 said:


> I hope that one lasts as long as the Diablo that’s a fraction of the cost.


Oh sure. Would it fit on t55 saw? No one around here seems to have them in stock and I need it in the next few days.


----------



## asevereid

Breaking tool news... This just in... Milwaukee is releasing (finally) a cordless tablesaw. New battery tech in their (also new) 12aH battery packs are expected to deliver great performance. 

Sent from my SM-G530W using Tapatalk


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Unger.const said:


> 150 bucks for a stupid metal disc........


I just used my 28 tooth yesterday to cut some Durock. Worked fine :whistling


----------



## Unger.const

DaVinciRemodel said:


> I just used my 28 tooth yesterday to cut some Durock. Worked fine :whistling


Was about to sacrifice one myself


----------



## Stryker1-1

asevereid said:


> Breaking tool news... This just in... Milwaukee is releasing (finally) a cordless tablesaw. New battery tech in their (also new) 12aH battery packs are expected to deliver great performance.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530W using Tapatalk


Once I saw Dewalt releasing a 12 ah battery and milwaukee announcing a new release I knew they were going to do the same.

They have been putting great deals on the 9ah batteries 

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Unger.const

They are just now streaming from the show.........

They just wiped the walls with every company with battery operated tools. By turbo charging there m18 set.


----------



## Unger.const

It will out cut gas units


----------



## Mr_Stop

Went to the local tool store at lunch to see if they had the Fastcap Best Fence and Dewalt stand. I wanted the compact stand, but couldn't resist $119 for the full size. 10% off the Best Fence sealed the deal. HAD to place an order for a laser jamb as well...


----------



## Stryker1-1

Wtf I signed up to be emailed about all this and got nothing! 

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee

Stryker1-1 said:


> Wtf I signed up to be emailed about all this and got nothing!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


Dunno. I've been following on Instagram 
I'm gonna be broke forever with all these cool new tools 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson

I see amazon has lowered all their prices on makita X2 kits. Not as good a deals as home depot had last week though.


----------



## Peter_C

Guess I will put this here as the Milwaukee chainsaw is mentioned above. I put my new Makita 36 volt brushless chainsaw to use today. 

The saw did well. Not perfect as it would run a little hotter and required a pause here and there cutting dried oak. It does have great protections built in and I was pushing it very hard. I am used to taking my 20" bar saw with a semi chisel chain, digging the spikes in and applying reasonable pressure, which sends a stream of chips flying out. The safety chain I was running on the Makita sent smaller chips at a good rate. Even with the tip buried it kept cutting until it got hot. When cutting a 10" round it ripped right thru it. Just let the saw do the work, without applying additional pressure. Used four 5.0Ah batteries today, but feel it is reasonable for how much I cut. 

For a contractor that wants to cut beams it is perfect. For someone that wants to trim trees or cut up fallen wood around the house it is perfect. You won't be logging with it...

My eventual goal is to take it out on the rivers and clear debris for kayakers and canoeists safety. Therefore I am running a bio oil for the chain which also seems to be working well. I think I am going to switch 100% to the bio oil from Stihl, after I use up my current gallon. Also I want to do some volunteer trail clearing work for the local parks which won't let a gas chainsaw run. I can put this one into my largest backpack and easily carry it.


----------



## Stryker1-1

I see milwaukee is offering a conversion adapter for any tool that doesn't natively fit their 12ah battery. 

Hoping to see some new packout stuff come out of their nps 

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## asevereid

Stryker1-1 said:


> I see milwaukee is offering a conversion adapter for any tool that doesn't natively fit their 12ah battery.
> 
> Hoping to see some new packout stuff come out of their nps
> 
> Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


I think they are also releasing some half height versions of the mini Packouts... With dividers. 
I saw a post on IG showing a couple of them with small wire connectors... Oh! And they are sending out a Packout dolly as well. 

Sent from my SM-G530W using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

You guys are a bunch of sickos!!!:whistling


----------



## Stryker1-1

asevereid said:


> I think they are also releasing some half height versions of the mini Packouts... With dividers.
> I saw a post on IG showing a couple of them with small wire connectors... Oh! And they are sending out a Packout dolly as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530W using Tapatalk


I might as well just have customers make the cheque payable to milwaukee and not me

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Bull Trout

Stryker1-1 said:


> I might as well just have customers make the cheque payable to milwaukee and not me
> 
> Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


I was thinking the same thing


----------



## overanalyze

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> You guys are a bunch of sickos!!!:whistling


That pinner looks sweet!


----------



## TimNJ

Peter_C said:


> Guess I will put this here as the Milwaukee chainsaw is mentioned above. I put my new Makita 36 volt brushless chainsaw to use today.
> 
> The saw did well. Not perfect as it would run a little hotter and required a pause here and there cutting dried oak. It does have great protections built in and I was pushing it very hard. I am used to taking my 20" bar saw with a semi chisel chain, digging the spikes in and applying reasonable pressure, which sends a stream of chips flying out. The safety chain I was running on the Makita sent smaller chips at a good rate. Even with the tip buried it kept cutting until it got hot. When cutting a 10" round it ripped right thru it. Just let the saw do the work, without applying additional pressure. Used four 5.0Ah batteries today, but feel it is reasonable for how much I cut.
> 
> For a contractor that wants to cut beams it is perfect. For someone that wants to trim trees or cut up fallen wood around the house it is perfect. You won't be logging with it...
> 
> My eventual goal is to take it out on the rivers and clear debris for kayakers and canoeists safety. Therefore I am running a bio oil for the chain which also seems to be working well. I think I am going to switch 100% to the bio oil from Stihl, after I use up my current gallon. Also I want to do some volunteer trail clearing work for the local parks which won't let a gas chainsaw run. I can put this one into my largest backpack and easily carry it.


That's a heck of a test, dried oak.
I don't think I have much of any dead wood with mine, all green. Goes through with ease.


----------



## Big Johnson

avenge said:


> Pretty sure I'm using Grip Fast 2-1/2" in stock from Menards


Hmm, was told will only work with hitachi. I’ll dig out what I have and try them tomorrow. Will report back.


----------



## avenge

Big Johnson said:


> Hmm, was told will only work with hitachi. I’ll dig out what I have and try them tomorrow. Will report back.


If I remember I'll check tomorrow but if they are Grip Fast I haven't any issues with them.


----------



## cedarboarder

No more alarm clock radio for this guy, this radio thumps!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson

avenge said:


> If I remember I'll check tomorrow but if they are Grip Fast I haven't any issues with them.


Galvanized sencos worked fine. Although it wasn’t very consistent sinking them in 2x4’s. Not a good sign.


----------



## superseal

cedarboarder said:


> No more alarm clock radio for this guy, this radio thumps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


What the hell is that thing...


----------



## cedarboarder

Dewalt 20 volt tough sound system. The sound is exquisite. Been using little radios and have never owned a cordless radio made by a tool company. I've been eye this up for about a year now. Finally saw on sale and had to get it.


superseal said:


> What the hell is that thing...


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Occva

cedarboarder said:


> No more alarm clock radio for this guy, this radio thumps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Bought that when some asshat stole my Bose Bluetooth speaker when I was at lunch. It rocks!


----------



## cedarboarder

Occva said:


> Bought that when some asshat stole my Bose Bluetooth speaker when I was at lunch. It rocks!



this sounds better than my truck's system. might use it in the cab. :laughing:


----------



## Peter_C

Bought another small Packout box from Fleabay. Not sure yet what is going into this one.


----------



## asevereid

Peter_C said:


> Bought another small Packout box from Fleabay. Not sure yet what is going into this one.


Receipts from Packout purchases 

Sent from my SM-G530W using Tapatalk


----------



## Stryker1-1

I don't like to look at receipts reminds me how much I spend on milwaukee branded stuff.

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter_C

asevereid said:


> Receipts from Packout purchases


"IF" I fully decide to make the switch from Ridgid boxes to Packout's, it will be during the Blackfriday sales at Home Depot, when they offer a stack of three for $200. 

Right now I have one full stack of Packout's, with room to add an open top tool carrier. So far I like them.


----------



## Unger.const

Big Johnson said:


> Found out the 15 ga only takes hitachi branded nails and 2-1/2” are special order. WTF?


Talking to a Milwaukee customer service tech about the m18 mail guns. He let it shyly be known that the best brand of nails in the 18ga and 15ga and close to those sizes was the Hitachi brand nails.


----------



## Unger.const

Protocol tools mad an updated version of the old black and decker workstation. Has a few quirks but has some promise.


----------



## cedarboarder

Big Johnson said:


> Found out the 15 ga only takes hitachi branded nails and 2-1/2” are special order. WTF?


15 ga nails are notorious pain in the ass with All the angles. 
I purchased binford 15 ga nailer and ended up driving around looking for some nails no one sold. Angle of the clip is the issue. I ended up returning the gun. I couldn't find any nails to save my life. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Stryker1-1

Peter_C said:


> "IF" I fully decide to make the switch from Ridgid boxes to Packout's, it will be during the Blackfriday sales at Home Depot, when they offer a stack of three for $200.
> 
> Right now I have one full stack of Packout's, with room to add an open top tool carrier. So far I like them.


I don't remember seeing that deal when I was in Florida last year for black Friday I would have been all over it.

May have to make another trip down for this year's black Friday 

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Should be arriving in the mail tomorrow









And this on Monday









Since I'm on the Makita platform this is it because there isn't much to choose from.


----------



## Stryker1-1

Time to switch to milwaukee we have a million lights to select from 

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson

Leo G said:


> Should be arriving in the mail tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this on Monday
> https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/41Tz0mlviJL._SL1000_.jp
> 
> Since I'm on the Makita platform this is it because there isn't much to choose from.[/quote]
> 
> What’s that weird looking thing sticking out the back?


----------



## hammer7896

It’s a great light. I like the fact it works on a cord or battery. 


Mike


----------



## Leo G

hammer7896 said:


> It’s a great light. I like the fact it works on a cord or battery.
> 
> 
> Mike


Two things I'd like to see on it. Removable cord and make it so it charges the battery while it's plugged in.



Stryker1-1 said:


> Time to switch to milwaukee we have a million lights to select from
> 
> Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


And I'm not switching systems because of a light. This is the first light I've bought in ages and only because I got some birthday money and I'll be working in a no electrical state for part of a job. I have my handy dandy head lamp that works damn well.

Plus buying a Milwaukee light will cost about $250 because I need the light, a charger and a battery. But then you need to have 2 batteries so there's another $120.

And I just bought four 5AH Makita batteries.


----------



## Deckhead

Leo G said:


> Two things I'd like to see on it. Removable cord and make it so it charges the battery while it's plugged in.
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm not switching systems because of a light. This is the first light I've bought in ages and only because I got some birthday money and I'll be working in a no electrical state for part of a job. I have my handy dandy head lamp that works damn well.
> 
> Plus buying a Milwaukee light will cost about $250 because I need the light, a charger and a battery. But then you need to have 2 batteries so there's another $120.
> 
> And I just bought four 5AH Makita batteries.


What are you gonna use the light for? My festool one sits on the shelf.

Edit:. What I mean to say do you think you'll use it often or only for this job?


----------



## Leo G

To make dark areas brighter.


----------



## Deckhead

Leo G said:


> To make dark areas brighter.


They do that?


----------



## Leo G

Probably on this job mostly. Depending on how big it is I'll keep it in the truck. Comes in handy when it's a late night and you need some light to see where to put your tools. Power outages come to mind too.


----------



## Leo G

I gotta Box. Fast, 1 day shipping from Amazon.










Pretty bright, but not Earth shattering. Should put off plenty of light for a dark room. Bright enough where I can't take a picture of it on because all you'll see is the blinding point of white light.










The tripod system should be here tomorrow.


----------



## TimNJ

Leo G said:


> I gotta Box. Fast, 1 day shipping from Amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty bright, but not Earth shattering. Should put off plenty of light for a dark room. Bright enough where I can't take a picture of it on because all you'll see is the blinding point of white light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tripod system should be here tomorrow.



I could use that. I have been on a few jobs where I replace the front door on a cloudy day and the house has a big porch overhang.
I have to pull out my Makita flashlight to point at the door in order to trim it because it is so dark in the house.
This would be nice especially battery powered.


----------



## Leo G

I haven't stuck a battery in it. Apparently they are all in my Packout boxes. Usually I keep one on my charger in the shop.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Second to last load out of one of my rat holes. Poor truck.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Hope that's going away from your shop, because you have no room left in there to be bringing stuff into it.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Leo G said:


> Hope that's going away from your shop, because you have no room left in there to be bringing stuff into it.


Nope, headed there. Getting ready to put together an online auction soon, so I can make room to buy more stuff. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Nope, headed there. Getting ready to put together an online auction soon, so I can make room to buy more stuff.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


You are going to post/link the auction here.

Tom


----------



## Leo G

Stand for the light came in today. Has provisions to put a second lamp on it if you have one, which I don't


----------



## BBuild

Leo G said:


> Stand for the light came in today. Has provisions to put a second lamp on it if you have one, which I don't


That's a good light but the cord wrap is a little flimsy. Mine broke within the first week. 

I like the fact that when the battery runs out it drops to only one LED instead of just shutting off leaving you in the dark.


----------



## Leo G

Didn't know that about the one LED for safety. That's pretty thoughtful.


----------



## platinumLLC

BBuild said:


> I like the fact that when the battery runs out it drops to only one LED instead of just shutting off leaving you in the dark.


My Milwaukee lights start flashing when the battery gets low. Doesn't matter how many times it's already happened I still freak out every single time the lights start flashing. Whip my head around to try and figure out why lights are flashing. Maybe someday I'll get used to it.


----------



## Peter_C

Well I failed miserably...

Home Depot special buy for the Milwaukee Surge, their drywall gun, charger, and two 2.0Ah batteries was $199+tax. I wanted the Surge for working quieter, and prefer the 2.0Ah batteries, but had been eyeing Festool's drywall screw gun for awhile. Anyone use the Milwaukee drywall screw gun with the auto feeder attached? The damn attachment is more than I paid for the gun. 

HD also had their driver kits for 42% off so $29+tax. Not a fan of their bits but like using their cases to hold all my bits. These cases will get rearranged with other brands of bits included. Leo's fault, as he told me I want to keep bit sets in my different tool box kits for efficiency.


----------



## Leo G

Since I got the Packout boxes they stay in the truck much more often then I kept the FatMax box in the truck. I can sort through the boxes and pick out tools without having to take the whole box out like I did with the FatMax. And at that point I brought it into the shop. 

So there are some tools in the box that I'd like to have in the shop. I normally take my mini Makita drill and impact gun in the shop. But I don't use that for larger drill bits like the Kreg pocket hole bit or for drilling shelf pin holes and the hole near the notch on the back of a drawer when using Blum Tandem slides. So I needed a new drill.










I also bought a tool only drill of the same type so I have 2 of them for the shop now. Just what I need, another charger


----------



## VinylHanger

Peter_C said:


> Well I failed miserably...
> 
> Home Depot special buy for the Milwaukee Surge, their drywall gun, charger, and two 2.0Ah batteries was $199+tax. I wanted the Surge for working quieter, and prefer the 2.0Ah batteries, but had been eyeing Festool's drywall screw gun for awhile. Anyone use the Milwaukee drywall screw gun with the auto feeder attached? The damn attachment is more than I paid for the gun.
> 
> HD also had their driver kits for 42% off so $29+tax. Not a fan of their bits but like using their cases to hold all my bits. These cases will get rearranged with other brands of bits included. Leo's fault, as he told me I want to keep bit sets in my different tool box kits for efficiency.


Geez, that's a killer deal.

My will power is weak today. I have the corded Senco collated that I really like. We used Ungers Milwaukie on a big lid job and it was awesome. It does suck the collated attachment is so much. That's the only thing holding me back. Don't need either tool, but what does that have to do with anything.

Stupid willpower. Be strong...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Peter_C said:


> Well I failed miserably...
> 
> Home Depot special buy for the Milwaukee Surge, their drywall gun, charger, and two 2.0Ah batteries was $199+tax. I wanted the Surge for working quieter, and prefer the 2.0Ah batteries, but had been eyeing Festool's drywall screw gun for awhile. Anyone use the Milwaukee drywall screw gun with the auto feeder attached? The damn attachment is more than I paid for the gun.
> 
> HD also had their driver kits for 42% off so $29+tax. Not a fan of their bits but like using their cases to hold all my bits. These cases will get rearranged with other brands of bits included. Leo's fault, as he told me I want to keep bit sets in my different tool box kits for efficiency.


Sure, why not? Blame it all on me. I accept that it's my fault and only my fault. :laughing::jester:


----------



## Lettusbee

Dewalt made a good decision and started making these little organizers with metal latches.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger

I had some rewards points burning a hole in my pocket so...

Besides, my other poles all had paint on them.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## overanalyze

Nice size and balance. Probably leave it setup with my 1/8" roundover bit. Ran 65' on hickory on 1 2ah battery. I switched to a 4ah and will see how long it gets on that. Only 1 complaint so far...no led light! Come on Bosch...LEDs are on everything.


----------



## Inner10

Mitch how often are threaded flanges used these days?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee

overanalyze said:


> Nice size and balance. Probably leave it setup with my 1/8" roundover bit. Ran 65' on hickory on 1 2ah battery. I switched to a 4ah and will see how long it gets on that. Only 1 complaint so far...no led light! Come on Bosch...LEDs are on everything.


I've been eyeing that router. I want it to be ideal for mortising door strikes and hinges. I have a feeling that's not what it's intended for though.


----------



## overanalyze

Lettusbee said:


> I've been eyeing that router. I want it to be ideal for mortising door strikes and hinges. I have a feeling that's not what it's intended for though.


I will let you know. I think it would be ideal for that task as well. I have a set of French doors to mortise hinges on. I will try it for those.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

My name is Andy and it has been 15 minutes sense my last purchase


----------



## Leo G

I think you have a tool problem Andy.

But it's all good. Everyone needs a double fix every once in a while.


----------



## nesc39

Californiadecks said:


> nesc39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m looking at the Mafell kss40 or the kss50 battery op saws and can’t decide what to get! There’s just something about the KSS40 being so small that scares me. You’re pretty much stuck buying their blades at 40 bucks apiece But if I got the KSS 50 I could run a smaller Diablo blade in it for 15 to 20 bucks.
> I really wanted for cutting framing and trim work so the KSS 40 technically should be fine but I don’t know if it will have enough power to cut pressure-treated stringers. Does anyone have one of these saws.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got rid of my 50 and 60 and kept the 40. And if you don't need the extra 3/16 depth, this blade is excellent!!
> 
> That 40 is a little workhorse and not bulky like the 50 and 60. It's perfect for deck building. With a Mafell blade it'll cut through a 2x at 90 degrees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's your answer. I cut every one of these stringers with the 40. It was a pleasure to use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________
Click to expand...

I found a site in Germany that sells 24t and 40t 120mm replica blades for 17$ and 23$. Let’s put an order together!


----------



## Calidecks

nesc39 said:


> I found a site in Germany that sells 24t and 40t 120mm replica blades for 17$ and 23$. Let’s put an order together!




I've ordered the cheap blades in Germany. Never again. They are horrible. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks

These blades suck!









Shipping was only 5 bucks. :laughing: 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/-/322661544256?roken=cUgayN&soutkn=UzjywZ


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Peter_C

I was excited to come home to some new toys. Since my Makita 6 1/2" is pretty well trashed (Was I supposed to offer an excuse for buying a new tool?) and I liked the saw size, plus left hand blade I figured I would try a Milwaukee version. Cut the tape holding the box and opened it up. Found the allen key for the blade in the bottom of the box and tried to figure out where it belonged on the saw. Hmmm...it must go here...but it won't stay there. Okay not a huge deal, lets put the blade on. After installing the blade I throw a 5.0Ah battery and and go to pull the trigger...Nothing. Try to pull the trigger again but this time harder and it turns on. Pull the trigger numerous more times and I have to pull it hard enough to cause me to move the saw. POS!  This is the second brand new, unused cordless item I have to return to Milwaukee. Haven't had a new Makita yet that failed quality control. Warranty may be nice, but dang it, what about Milwaukee's Quality Control? :thumbdown

Second item I got today was not as exciting, as I already have a set of the Festool Clamping Elements for use on my MFT table. Numerous times doing glue ups I wanted a second set, so I bought another set.


----------



## Unger.const

Californiadecks said:


> What fasteners does it use and are they way to get? Thx
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Anything but grip rite that brand sucks on all levels.

I'm a fan of either senco or Hitachi (lowes carrys them)


----------



## cedarboarder

Unger.const said:


> Anything but grip rite that brand sucks on all levels.
> 
> I'm a fan of either senco or Hitachi (lowes carrys them)


Grip rite is junk. I use a brand called tree island that is made in BC. They don't strip on me. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger

Gripe rite anything sucks for the most part. Their construction screws say not for structural use. What's the point of a 3 1/2 inch screw if I can't laminate some 2x6's with them.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead

Channeling my inner Darcy.

Do I need a 120 gallon 7.5 HP compressor? Nope. Am I happy I now I have one? You betcha...


----------



## Big Johnson

https://www.menards.com/main/p-1457...Sale&utm_source=flipp&utm_medium=flyer_mobile


----------



## Framer53

I think at that price I would have bought a bunch of them.


----------



## Stryker1-1

Nothing new but found if I wrap a gear tie around the veto pack I can attach it to the ladder.

This ladder is awesome!

May get another and give away the regular 6ft









Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

Tool not pictured but product of tool pictured...

Infinity lock miter bit. I should have bought this years ago. Easiest outside corner ever.


----------



## Deckhead

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Tool not pictured but product of tool pictured...
> 
> Infinity lock miter bit. I should have bought this years ago. Easiest outside corner ever.


You easing the edge first with a table or tracksaw? Prolongs the life of the bit and easier on the router if your using the 1400.

Sure is a game changer. Nice tight joint right there and much stronger than most woods around it.


----------



## Leo G

I find biscuits work pretty well for outside corners too. Certainly not as easy to glue up or clamp, but the simple alignment makes it easy to do plywood and not have to worry about the veneers not lining up on the corner.


----------



## Deckhead

Leo G said:


> I find biscuits work pretty well for outside corners too. Certainly not as easy to glue up or clamp, but the simple alignment makes it easy to do plywood and not have to worry about the veneers not lining up on the corner.


They'll be just as strong I'm sure. I don't use much plywood and like to use dominoes when three sides can be seen. On-site though, a lock miters is nice because you're not fighting to find a stable place to glue stuff up.


----------



## Leo G

I think that's the greatest benefit. That you just clamp on one edge instead of two.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

Deckhead said:


> You easing the edge first with a table or tracksaw? Prolongs the life of the bit and easier on the router if your using the 1400.
> 
> Sure is a game changer. Nice tight joint right there and much stronger than most woods around it.


That's the only piece I've run so far and I didn't ease the edge. I could see doing it on the table saw. I just got the Jess Em feed rollers which are quite nice as well and would make the task a little more easy/consistent.

It is the 1400 spinning the bit on speed 3 to match up with the 16,000 RPS recommended bit speed.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

Leo G said:


> I find biscuits work pretty well for outside corners too. Certainly not as easy to glue up or clamp, but the simple alignment makes it easy to do plywood and not have to worry about the veneers not lining up on the corner.


I haven't run it with plywood yet but I'm optimistic about it working well. I've never done stain grade plywood miters so it's not the biggest issue if it doesn't work for that anyway.

Main use would be wrapping columns, the occasional finished end cabinetry, and whatever else I come across.


----------



## tjbnwi

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> That's the only piece I've run so far and I didn't ease the edge. I could see doing it on the table saw. I just got the Jess Em feed rollers which are quite nice as well and would make the task a little more easy/consistent.
> 
> It is the 1400 spinning the bit on speed 3 to match up with the 16,000 RPS recommended bit speed.


The tip speed is about 7,674.09 miles per hour to fast.

Tom


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

tjbnwi said:


> The tip speed is about 7,674.09 miles per hour to fast.
> 
> Tom


So I missed a letter... big deal... :laughing:


----------



## tjbnwi

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> So I missed a letter... big deal... :laughing:


At that speed you would have been missing something else....

Tom


----------



## rblakes1

My newest tool. My Note 4 was 3 years old, still worked ok but was starting to noticeably slow down and hang up. 

This is the second time I went to Best Buy to upgrade, it is so painlessly easy there. A nice bonus was this and my wife's S9+ were both $300 off









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Nice sparkly new govt tracker you got there :laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

It's a big one.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## AustinDB

WarnerConstInc. said:


> It's a big one.


or maybe they're just very small children :laughing:


----------



## cedarboarder

WarnerConstInc. i was telling my friend you are the biggest tool addict in North America lol you have any threads of your shop to show him?


----------



## Calidecks

Is this a good deal?










Mike.
_______________


----------



## Leo G

Is this better?
https://www.toolnut.com/milwaukee-2130-20-trueview-m18-led-stand-light.html


----------



## Stryker1-1

I better make some room in the car for my weekend trip to Buffalo for some tools

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Californiadecks said:


> Is this a good deal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


See what you made me do??? DO YOU!!!

Now I have Red stuff too.

Got the 2000 lumen light w/a free 5AH battery from Toolnut and a Rapid Charger from Amazon for $40.


----------



## Deckhead

It was an accidental...


----------



## Leo G

Ya sure..... 

:laughing:


----------



## Lettusbee

Picked up a one key hammer drill driver today. Mostly cause it was on clearance for $50 and I needed a backup. 

If the bluetooth irks me too much I'll donate it to a millennial.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrcat

I uh, uh, had some beams to cut....

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter_C

Lettusbee said:


> Picked up a one key hammer drill driver today. Mostly cause it was on clearance for $50 and I needed a backup.
> 
> If the bluetooth irks me too much I'll donate it to a millennial.


That is beyond a smokin' deal :thumbup: You don't need to register it with the Bluetooth at all to use the tool. There isn't much you will gain by registering it, except the possibility of recovering it should it be stolen. I registered mine for the theft reason, but didn't see features I would be using connecting them to my phone (Impact, hammer drill, and Sawzall with Bluetooth). Never know there is a possibility you could have ALL your tools stolen and a stupid app and Bluetooth could help recover them.


----------



## Lettusbee

Peter_C said:


> That is beyond a smokin' deal :thumbup: You don't need to register it with the Bluetooth at all to use the tool. There isn't much you will gain by registering it, except the possibility of recovering it should it be stolen. I registered mine for the theft reason, but didn't see features I would be using connecting them to my phone (Impact, hammer drill, and Sawzall with Bluetooth). Never know there is a possibility you could have ALL your tools stolen and a stupid app and Bluetooth could help recover them.


I followed all the instructions and registered the tool through the app. That is a pretty sweet way to keep track of tools and serial #s. 

Now I just have to come to terms with the fact that Milwaukee is tracking my location and screwing habits. 

Drill is definitely an improvement over my older brushed M18. But, We'll see.


----------



## Calidecks

Leo G said:


> Is this better?
> https://www.toolnut.com/milwaukee-2130-20-trueview-m18-led-stand-light.html




Just ordered this 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Leo G

You ordered it through Tool Nut? I like them because it's at my door in 2 days. They are in NY so right across the border. I suppose it'll be 4-5 days for yours to arrive.

Couldn't resist the free battery eh?


----------



## Calidecks

Leo G said:


> You ordered it through Tool Nut? I like them because it's at my door in 2 days. They are in NY so right across the border. I suppose it'll be 4-5 days for yours to arrive.
> 
> Couldn't resist the free battery eh?




Just buying a battery didn't make sense after that!!!! Trying to get all my 4.0 older batteries switched out for the 5.0. 

Edit: I mean 3.0 batteries changed out for 5.0.


_______________


----------



## Leo G

I had to buy a charger. Now I'll probably have to buy another battery so I can swap out without losing light.


----------



## D-Construction

Californiadecks said:


> Just ordered this
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Don't really need one, but would be nice sometimes. Mostly want one for camping! That's a pretty sweet deal with the battery!


----------



## Leo G

The auto gain on the camera makes the light differences look minimized. The Milwaukee is 2 1/2 times brighter.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Californiadecks said:


> Just buying a battery didn't make sense after that!!!! Trying to get all my 4.0 older batteries switched out for the 5.0.
> 
> Edit: I mean 3.0 batteries changed out for 5.0.
> 
> 
> _______________


I'm still on 3.0s myself


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Got a few blades with a new saw....









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Got a few blades with a new saw....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I like that slider. Looks like a Whitney.

12" blades?


----------



## Deckhead

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Got a few blades with a new saw....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I like that slider. Looks like a Whitney.

12-14" blades?


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Deckhead said:


> I like that slider. Looks like a Whitney.
> 
> 12" blades?


16 and 18's

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Might as well get it all over with. I picked up a 2nd 5AH battery. Under $70 amazon. Now I have the light, two 5AH batteries and the rapid charger.


----------



## Peter_C

Got the Milwaukee collated attachment for the dry wall gun today, along with a kneeling pad I plan to cut up to make cushy knee pads for my Bjornklader pants. Can get 3 knee pads out of each kneeling pad. The CLC kneeling pads rock! Acme had a $20 off a $100 discount.


----------



## Golden view

I do a hardieplank job only every two years, so I picked up these shears. Awesome, and work perfect with my little 12v driver. about 3 square per 2ah battery.


----------



## Donohue Const

I got one of those for my last hardie job

but even better is the bullet shear to cut it with, you need one of those even for 1 hardie job
I cant get the photo to load though

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Golden view

Donohue Const said:


> I got one of those for my last hardie job
> 
> but even better is the bullet shear to cut it with, you need one of those even for 1 hardie job
> I cant get the photo to load though
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I'm sure that would be the next level. I'm in denial though, I always say I won't do Hardie. If I buy more tools I'm better equipped to break my promise.


----------



## Donohue Const

yeah, in not a big fan of hardie
that's what was already on the 3rd story, we did the 1st and 2nd story. so we did hardie to match
that $200 shear more then paid for itself on that on project though with the time it saved on straight cuts

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger

Golden view said:


> I do a hardieplank job only every two years, so I picked up these shears. Awesome, and work perfect with my little 12v driver. about 3 square per 2ah battery.


Got a link?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## AustinDB

Just ordered some Milwaukee 2135 lights for $200 each off the home depot website. Doesn't include a battery, but these are the 3000 lumen versions. 

BTW Milwaukee has a 2120 that has 5400 lumens and a small footprint; downside is the $549 price tag


----------



## cedarboarder

AustinDB said:


> Just ordered some Milwaukee 2135 lights for $200 each off the home depot website. Doesn't include a battery, but these are the 3000 lumen versions.
> 
> BTW Milwaukee has a 2120 that has 5400 lumens and a small footprint; downside is the $549 price tag


rather have 2pcs 3000s


----------



## cedarboarder

costco got me, 100 foot cord for 40 bucks


----------



## Bull Trout

cedarboarder said:


> costco got me, 100 foot cord for 40 bucks




What is that?


----------



## Stryker1-1

If Costco only got you for $40 you are doing good my last 2 trips got me for over 800 dollars

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Golden view

Donohue Const said:


> yeah, in not a big fan of hardie
> that's what was already on the 3rd story, we did the 1st and 2nd story. so we did hardie to match
> that $200 shear more then paid for itself on that on project though with the time it saved on straight cuts
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


To be honest, the drill shear is really fast, like 3 seconds a cut with no need to move the piece into position.


----------



## Golden view

VinylHanger said:


> Got a link?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0014EBQP4/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## cedarboarder

Stryker1-1 said:


> If Costco only got you for $40 you are doing good my last 2 trips got me for over 800 dollars
> 
> Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


spent 600 that trip haha


----------



## Donohue Const

Golden view said:


> To be honest, the drill shear is really fast, like 3 seconds a cut with no need to move the piece into position.


it may be fast
but who wants all those stupid curly pieces of hardie all over to pick up
we usually have a cut station set up, no need to get your square and draw a straight line to follow with the shear
the cut the bullet shear leaves is also way nicer looking and easier to prime

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead

****ing Hardie... My sister's house was all Hardie and I told her I'd do it but she had to caulk it. She said she would pay a lot of money to never have to do that again.

My current client was talking about it. Ugh. At least festool came out with a Hardie blade for the 55. Wish it was for the HKC though, would made a lot more sense.


----------



## Bull Trout

Deckhead said:


> ****ing Hardie... My sister's house was all Hardie and I told her I'd do it but she had to caulk it. She said she would pay a lot of money to never have to do that again.
> 
> My current client was talking about it. Ugh. At least festool came out with a Hardie blade for the 55. Wish it was for the HKC though, would made a lot more sense.



flash the joints, caulk the ends as you go with the M12 gun and it wont be that bad :no:


----------



## Golden view

Donohue Const said:


> it may be fast
> but who wants all those stupid curly pieces of hardie all over to pick up
> we usually have a cut station set up, no need to get your square and draw a straight line to follow with the shear
> the cut the bullet shear leaves is also way nicer looking and easier to prime
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


All good points. Especially the curly fries. I had my helper pick them up so I forgot it was an issue :laughing:


----------



## Golden view

Deckhead said:


> ****ing Hardie... My sister's house was all Hardie and I told her I'd do it but she had to caulk it. She said she would pay a lot of money to never have to do that again.
> 
> My current client was talking about it. Ugh. At least festool came out with a Hardie blade for the 55. Wish it was for the HKC though, would made a lot more sense.


I'm always amazed how long it takes to caulk. I too prefer to caulk as I go so you don't spend a whole day doing it. I can't lay a good enough bead so I prefer Big Stretch, super easy to tool and water clean up, and seems bullet proof. Does take forever to dry in wet weather though.

Seams don't get caulked any more though.


----------



## B.Johnson

Donohue Const said:


> it may be fast
> but who wants all those stupid curly pieces of hardie all over to pick up
> we usually have a cut station set up, no need to get your square and draw a straight line to follow with the shear
> the cut the bullet shear leaves is also way nicer looking and easier to prime
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Works great on vinyl flooring too!


----------



## tjbnwi

Deckhead said:


> ****ing Hardie... My sister's house was all Hardie and I told her I'd do it but she had to caulk it. She said she would pay a lot of money to never have to do that again.
> 
> My current client was talking about it. Ugh. At least festool came out with a Hardie blade for the 55. Wish it was for the HKC though, would made a lot more sense.


Get the CMT PCD blades for the 55 and 75, put the 55 blade in the HK, the 75 blade in the Kapex. 

If you want to go with just one blade get the one for the 55.

Tom


----------



## Unger.const

Bull Trout said:


> What is that?


Its in case you want to plug in your battery charger closer to your work area.......lol


----------



## cedarboarder

Unger.const said:


> Its in case you want to plug in your battery charger closer to your work area.......lol


some tools I wont be going cordless... yet... miter saw, table saw, compressor, tile saw, jack hammer, 
my vinyl sub contractor also need a place to plug in for welding vinyl


----------



## Randy Bush

Donohue Const said:


> yeah, in not a big fan of hardie
> that's what was already on the 3rd story, we did the 1st and 2nd story. so we did hardie to match
> that $200 shear more then paid for itself on that on project though with the time it saved on straight cuts
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I will not even put the stuff on, If customer wants Hardi they have to find someone else to do it.


----------



## Leo G

I can move my light with one hand :w00t:


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Leo G said:


> I can move my light with one hand :w00t:


I can move lathe with one hand, on the lever of the forklift. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Ok. I can move it with one hand, bring it up the stairs and put it in a closet. :w00t:


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Leo G said:


> Ok. I can move it with one hand, bring it up the stairs and put it in a closet. :w00t:


With enough speed, anything is possible. Lol

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> Ok. I can move it with one hand, bring it up the stairs and put it in a closet. :w00t:


Low ceiling and Darcy may not need the stairs....:laughing:

Tom


----------



## Leo G

WarnerConstInc. said:


> With enough speed, anything is possible. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Touche':whistling


----------



## Deckhead

Heavy machinery isn't always so easy to move.

Darcy couldn't move workers off their asses in Miami with both his hands, my hands, my dads hands, and a few others for good measure.

He had to even use one of his feet:laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Deckhead said:


> Heavy machinery isn't always so easy to move.
> 
> Darcy couldn't move workers off their asses in Miami with both his hands, my hands, my dads hands, and a few others for good measure.
> 
> He had to even use one of his feet:laughing:


What a disaster. I think I made 40 phone calls that day between you, my freight broker, Charlie and whoever that chick was that answered the phone there. I just hope something that resembles a Bauerle shaper shows up next week. Lol. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead

WarnerConstInc. said:


> What a disaster. I think I made 40 phone calls that day between you, my freight broker, Charlie and whoever that chick was that answered the phone there. I just hope something that resembles a Bauerle shaper shows up next week. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


It looked good sitting there. At least you didn't have to worry about anyone messing with it... Apparently no one was in the building for 3 weeks.:laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Deckhead said:


> It looked good sitting there. At least you didn't have to worry about anyone messing with it... Apparently no one was in the building for 3 weeks.:laughing:


Suppose to be here Tuesday. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## asevereid

Nearly forgot... Picked up another Husky Connect system, plus another cantilever box. 
The tool organization is beginning to come together. 









Sent from my SM-G530W using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger

I'm a bit ashamed to admit I picked this up. However, it works awesomely.


Add in a cheap stainless trowel for skip trowel and it may be hillbilly, but it works for me.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Just snagged this south bend lathe for what one of those battery lights cost and I knurled something tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I made a ball peen hammer with a knurled handle on one of those things in high school


----------



## asevereid

VinylHanger said:


> I'm a bit ashamed to admit I picked this up. However, it works awesomely.
> 
> 
> Add in a cheap stainless trowel for skip trowel and it may be hillbilly, but it works for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Nothing wrong with it if it works for you. 
Remember, somewhere, sometime, someone, made a drywall spoon. 

Sent from my SM-G530W using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead

Finally made room for this big fella in the shop. I think I'm sick. I really need to stop looking at auctions...


----------



## Leo G

Compare yourself to Darcy.

You're fine. :w00t:


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Yeah, that's not big. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

This is a big mortiser. 

So is the other one.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis

Next up, knives....


----------



## Lettusbee

hdavis said:


> Next up, knives....


Tired of waiting, 
Here ya go.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

The dewalt chainsaw is getting pushed to its limits and got the stump my old man wanted for a coffee table project. Took 2 - 5 ah bats but got the job done. I'm impressed with it.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Unger.const

VinylHanger said:


> 149 each. Couldn't pass them up. That's the same price as the smaller ones I was looking at.
> 
> Unfortunately, I grabbed the upside down ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Does that mean they cast a shadow then instead of light?


----------



## VinylHanger

Yep. Which makes my usuall hackery look much better.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Youngin'

In school I got to play around with the big jointers they have there. They work well but they're clearly shop equipment. Do they make anything portable? I'd like to be able to set one up in my own garage for personal projects.

Hand plane isn't an answer lol.


----------



## Leo G

Bench jointer. Don't expect any miracles with something so small. Maybe jointing board less than 4' long.

Or a jointer plane, STANLEY Bailey No. 7


----------



## Leo G

https://www.sharpen-up.com/top-5-best-benchtop-jointers-market-2017/


----------



## Youngin'

Leo G said:


> Bench jointer. Don't expect any miracles with something so small. Maybe jointing board less than 4' long.
> 
> Or a jointer plane, STANLEY Bailey No. 7


Good to know. I would likely only do small projects for the time being anyway. I'm thinking small size laminated solids and experimentation with epoxy.


----------



## Youngin'

Leo G said:


> https://www.sharpen-up.com/top-5-best-benchtop-jointers-market-2017/


Those prices aren't bad, even with the exchange rate. Honestly I expected them to be a lot more. Thanks for the information.


----------



## Big Johnson

,,,


----------



## cedarboarder

Big Johnson said:


> ,,,


What the,,, makita battery on a ryobi? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson

cedarboarder said:


> What the,,, makita battery on a ryobi?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Magic!


The adapter was about $25 on eBay. I didn’t want another battery platform. I already have makita, dewalt and hitachi but ryobi makes a few tools I wanted.


----------



## PancakeBrock

Big Johnson said:


> ,,,


I have two of these and the batteries and one charger lasted maybe two years, the other charger made it 6 months. The closest home Depot is 90 miles away so I talked to my local lumber yard and he gave me a hell of a deal on some Milwaukee ones. Got two with 4 batteries and two chargers for not much more then new chargers and batteries for the Ryobi guns. But I didn't know they made adapters like that I wonder if they have one for DeWalt batteries.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter_C

For others that might be looking at the Ryobi gun...Sorry I like tools, but want tools that work for me.

I looked it up and this gun has two MAJOR flaws. First the trigger is not variable. Second the plunger does not pull back automatically after you let go of the trigger to stop drips. 

Both of these features are found on my Milwaukee M12 caulking gun, along with dial speed control. So far I have never found a tube it wouldn't push out unless it was clogged in which case it still doesn't stop and pushes it out somewhere making a mess. Plus I bought the quart attachment for pushing adhesives like PL400 in bulk. I would assume Dewalt and Makita have similar features.


----------



## cedarboarder

Big Johnson said:


> Magic!
> 
> 
> The adapter was about $25 on eBay. I didn’t want another battery platform. I already have makita, dewalt and hitachi but ryobi makes a few tools I wanted.


very nice, one less charger to forget.


----------



## VinylHanger

Peter_C said:


> For others that might be looking at the Ryobi gun...Sorry I like tools, but want tools that work for me.
> 
> I looked it up and this gun has two MAJOR flaws. First the trigger is not variable. Second the plunger does not pull back automatically after you let go of the trigger to stop drips.
> 
> Both of these features are found on my Milwaukee M12 caulking gun, along with dial speed control. So far I have never found a tube it wouldn't push out unless it was clogged in which case it still doesn't stop and pushes it out somewhere making a mess. Plus I bought the quart attachment for pushing adhesives like PL400 in bulk. I would assume Dewalt and Makita have similar features.


I see there are 2 m12 guns. Which one do you have? Are the triggers variable on the m12? They also make an m18, but not sure if the weight would be worth it.

Looks like one is with battery and one not.

I wish they would sell them with battery and no charger. How many chargers does a guy need.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

Might get a cordless DeWalt 20v 15 gauge nailer, anyone got one? I know Hitachi is better but not a fan of having different battery platforms. if it really crappy I might go for Hitachi haha


----------



## Big Johnson

PancakeBrock said:


> I have two of these and the batteries and one charger lasted maybe two years, the other charger made it 6 months. The closest home Depot is 90 miles away so I talked to my local lumber yard and he gave me a hell of a deal on some Milwaukee ones. Got two with 4 batteries and two chargers for not much more then new chargers and batteries for the Ryobi guns. But I didn't know they made adapters like that I wonder if they have one for DeWalt batteries.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


There is one for dewalt batteries.



https://surebonder.com/products/dew...tery-adapter-converts-ryobi®-tools-to-dewalt®


----------



## Big Johnson

Peter_C said:


> F
> 
> I. Second the plunger does not pull back automatically after you let go of the trigger to stop drips.
> 
> 
> http://www.contractortalk.com/attachments/f40/457794d1530147047t-tba-meeting-tool-buyers-anonymous-0ebc86ac-f798-4efa-bc1d-462c1ee18c14.jpeg[G][/quote]
> 
> My plunger pulls back automatically, as soon as I let off the trigger the caulk stops flowing. It has a dial to control flow. I’m sure the Milwaukee are better but I don’t want to start buying Milwaukee stuff.


----------



## Peter_C

VinylHanger said:


> I see there are 2 m12 guns. Which one do you have? Are the triggers variable on the m12? They also make an m18, but not sure if the weight would be worth it.
> 
> Looks like one is with battery and one not.
> 
> I wish they would sell them with battery and no charger. How many chargers does a guy need.


Yes the trigger is variable. 



Years ago I found a rockin' deal on the M12 Caulking gun kit from Home Depot. It was the standard gun, then I bought the quart kit separately. 
This kit, but it was $119 on special. Same price as the non kit version.
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwauk...PIPHorizontal2_rr-_-203639359-_-203639365-_-N

I have so many of those stupid M12 chargers I don't know what to do with them, as I also have a lot of dual Milwaukee M12/M18 chargers. 

I use it with either a 1.5Ah or 2.0Ah battery. Lighter is better. I bought an electric gun to ease my hand cramping when laying out mass quantities of PL400, but found it lays an awesome bead of caulk for finishing bathrooms, etc.


When I read the questions on HD's website for the Ryobi it stated the plunger did not pull back. Going by other people that have used it...


----------



## brhokel606

cedarboarder said:


> Might get a cordless DeWalt 20v 15 gauge nailer, anyone got one? I know Hitachi is better but not a fan of having different battery platforms. if it really crappy I might go for Hitachi haha


I have the DEWALT and love it but the new cordless crown stapler is amazing. I use it every chance I get.


----------



## Leo G

So far I'm enjoying it. How can I talk you out of it when I haven't used it on site yet? And that's where I got it, HD, $59.00.


----------



## Peter_C

Leo G said:


> So far I'm enjoying it. How can I talk you out of it when I haven't used it on site yet? And that's where I got it, HD, $59.00.


I want a quiet fan. Need to compare it to a Makita before making any decisions. Makita offers a few versions, but they cost more. Makita also has a 13" version. For now I have a couple of plug in fans that work just fine. 

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Makita-18-Volt-LXT-Lithium-Ion-13-in-Cordless-Job-Site-Fan-Tool-Only-DCF300Z/205436076?cm_mmc=Shopping%7cTHD%7cG%7c0%7cG-BASE-PLA-AllProducts%7c&gclid=CjwKCAjw9-HZBRAwEiwAGw0QccrDmDFdJSzKz9WQ7oElMGxjOoklO9M68EpyhcGVG5dAm4jKIej0NxoC_lsQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds&dclid=CN2q76DQ_9sCFVG5TwodXX0LMw


----------



## Leo G

Well so far I'm pleased with it. On low, keeping it within 10' it throws a nice breeze to relax by. I watched 3 episodes of Star Trek Voyager while it ran, brought it upstairs and ran it on medium for some time in my window pulling the "cool" air in. Sometime during the night I switched it back on low because it was comfortable in the room and when I woke up at 7:30 it was still going. Has one LED left of charge on the battery. Put it up to medium while I was getting dressed and then back down to low while I type on the puter. Still going. I'm certainly _not_ unhappy with it. I'll have to see what it does out in the field. Even with AC in a house you still put up a sweat. 

The one thing I'm sure of is the airstream is pretty focused and not something wide. An oscillate might have been nice, but that just means it burns more battery too.

This fan will definitely find a home in my shop office. We'll see how it works out where men work.

One thing, the AC power is by a wall wart. It has a short cord and it's very thin. It is not a sturdy cord and I can see it getting damaged very easily.

The Makita smaller version fan was $92.00. I'm sure the bigger fan is much more. I didn't know there was a bigger version.


----------



## Leo G

Says the Makita goes 5.7 hours on a 5Ah battery on LOW speed. That's not very good. But then again you need to see what kind of air it pushes on low. I'm impressed with the battery life of the Milwaukee so far. I think it says 17 hours on low. Doesn't say how long on medium or high. I'll guess it's 4 hours on high. I think I'll test it today.

284 CFMs & 18MPH Max Air Velocity on high


----------



## Leo G

Well it made it 3 3/4 hours on high (to the minute 10:17-2:02) with a freshly charged 5Ah battery. 

I'll see what medium does. But I don't think I'll be able to find out today. Gotta charge the battery and start the test. Might just bring it home running in the truck so it's an uninterrupted test.


----------



## Youngin'

I was given an amazon gift card. I was thinking about one of these sets. Anyone use them? Likes? Dislikes?


----------



## Leo G

I use 2P-10


----------



## rblakes1

Youngin' said:


> I was given an amazon gift card. I was thinking about one of these sets. Anyone use them? Likes? Dislikes?


I use the Collins clamps, I think there's 10 or 12 to the set

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Youngin'

Leo G said:


> I use 2P-10


So do I. But not for everything.


rblakes1 said:


> I use the Collins clamps, I think there's 10 or 12 to the set
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Do you use them for pre-assembly or in place installation?


----------



## rblakes1

Youngin' said:


> So do I. But not for everything. Do you use them for pre-assembly or in place installation?


Both, depends on the situation

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## asevereid

Youngin' said:


> I was given an amazon gift card. I was thinking about one of these sets. Anyone use them? Likes? Dislikes?


I've got that set... Honestly, I wish I had two or more sets. The small clamps are not much use for anything except small molding (shoe, small crown, etc...). The three larger sized clamps are the most useful for applying even pressure across the length of your miter. 


Sent from my SM-G530W using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Leo G said:


> Well it made it 3 3/4 hours on high (to the minute 10:17-2:02) with a freshly charged 5Ah battery.
> 
> I'll see what medium does. But I don't think I'll be able to find out today. Gotta charge the battery and start the test. Might just bring it home running in the truck so it's an uninterrupted test.


OK, on Medium speed the fan goes 8 hours (2:57-10:57 for my test). That's pretty acceptable.

I'm not going to test the low speed, I'll trust Milwaukee's assessment of 17 hours.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Youngin' said:


> I was given an amazon gift card. I was thinking about one of these sets. Anyone use them? Likes? Dislikes?


 I use the Collins clamps also. Almost the same thing but the tools doesn't have a spring.


----------



## Stryker1-1

Anyone tried the Milwaukee dust shroud for the Milwaukee sds plus?

Does it so a good job?

Figure for the price it would be nice to not get showered in concrete dust all the time

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter_C

Stryker1-1 said:


> Anyone tried the Milwaukee dust shroud for the Milwaukee sds plus?
> 
> Does it so a good job?
> 
> Figure for the price it would be nice to not get showered in concrete dust all the time


Bosch has a universal version that would work too. You are going to want a Hepa dust collector too. 

https://www.amazon.com/Bosch-HDC200-SDS-Max-Collection-Attachment/dp/B00JNA18U4


----------



## SPG

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I use the Collins clamps also. Almost the same thing but the tools doesn't have a spring.


What do you think they give you that blue rubber band for then? 
I'd almost be kidding if I didn't actually do that already on mine when I have to pull off a bunch of clamps.


----------



## Morning Wood

I’ve got the 12volt Milwaukee caulking gun. I used it for subfloor adhesive and acoustical sealant. Unfortunately the acoustical sealant ruined it. The thing is so powerful. It got into the hands of the wrong person. They turned the speed up too much and blew the back of the tube out and the sealant got into the gears. I wasn’t able to clean it out enough to get it working right. Other than that I really like it when it worked.


----------



## StrongTower

Youngin' said:


> I was given an amazon gift card. I was thinking about one of these sets. Anyone use them? Likes? Dislikes?




I have a couple sets. Really only use the biggest 2 sizes. 3” casing is about the biggest casing these will handle. Smaller ones are awesome for rabbetted panel moulding. Much more pressure than Collins clamps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stryker1-1

I think I have completed my packout stack.

I should have just been a drug addict it would have been a cheaper habit to support.

2 small organizers and 2 big ones.









Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee

You gonna go for the slim parts organizers too?
https://toolguyd.com/milwaukee-packout-slim-parts-organizers-tool-bags-accessories-2018/


Stryker1-1 said:


> I think I have completed my packout stack.
> 
> I should have just been a drug addict it would have been a cheaper habit to support.
> 
> 2 small organizers and 2 big ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter_C

Robie said:


> Nope...132,000 MILES.


Someone drives like a Grandma :laughing:

Myself, I shred tires. Right foot has an issue; so does the left braking foot for that matter :whistling


----------



## Robie

Peter_C said:


> Someone drives like a Grandma :laughing:
> 
> Myself, I shred tires. Right foot has an issue; so does the left braking foot for that matter :whistling


I brake with my left...always have.

Yup...nothing to prove with driving like a fool.


----------



## Robie

Leo G said:


> Here's what I plan on getting
> 
> https://www.tirerack.com/tires/tire...l=Sierra 2500 HD 2wd&autoModClar=Extended Cab


Mine's a load range E.

I think I paid $260-ish each.


----------



## TheGrizz

That’s insane. Best I’ve ever gotten out of any tire was 65k out of BFG A/T KO2’s. That was on a 2500 Sprinter too, so plenty of weight. On there now is Cooper Discoverer AT3, about 20k in. We’ll see how they fare. Might be looking at those Rugged Terrains next time though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

You running a 250 or 150 (2500 or 1500)?


----------



## TheGrizz

Robie said:


> Mine's a load range E.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I paid $260-ish each.




Load range E is 10 ply, which is what I have on my Sprinter. My Land Rover also has 10 ply Nitto Terra Grappler’s, but those will dry rot before I ever get enough miles on to wear them out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie

They get rotated every 6K...pretty religiously.

I think that helps.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

260 each? I put 285/75/16 Mastercraft ATX load range E on my truck for 640 bucks out the door. Same as the last set that were on it, those had 55k on them. Lots of towing one ton truck. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

$178 plus I get a $50 rebate when I buy 4, which I am. So $166 each. The sensors a gonna suck that up though. $45 each.


----------



## mrcat

Well, I guess if tires are tools, so is this :whistling:

Picked it up just south of Jacksonville Fl. a couple months ago. 
Decided on a whim to look for a truck to replace the 06, and found this guy right away. 
Everything fell into place rather easily, so the wife and I flew down and drove it back. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

New Rubba installed.


----------



## Donohue Const

does this count as a tool?
I'm going to use it for spraying and checking cattle fence!!!!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## B.Johnson

Nope. That's a toy. :jester:


----------



## cedarboarder

Robie said:


> I brake with my left...always have.
> 
> Yup...nothing to prove with driving like a fool.


I can see my gas needle move just about driving with a lead foot. Once in while with the truck empty I will open it up on the high way. You know the old sang? "don't race a work horse" 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Juan80

Leo G said:


> New Rubba installed.




I have the same tire,285 I think is the size .
Need to replace , but got about 4 years and close to 100ger on em. They are bald now though .
Charlie


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Inner10

Leo G said:


> New Rubba installed.


Rotate often, mine are pretty chopped already.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Never rotated my tires at all.


----------



## mrcat

Donohue Const said:


> does this count as a tool?
> I'm going to use it for spraying and checking cattle fence!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


 I should have one of those for the job we are going to be on for the next 10 weeks.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1

Robie said:


> My first set was:
> BF Goodrich Rugged Terrain TA
> LT265 70R17, 121/118 R M&S
> 
> 
> Got 132K from them.
> I replaced them with the exact same thing.


You have a Ram? That's what I had from the factory, too. I got about 95k out of that set, but they were discontinued when it was time to replace them. I did a pretty good amount of towing with those, too. 

The TA K02s are at least a fair amount quieter. Those are due for replacement last month and have almost 60k on them

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie

Yup...a Ram. Didn't have any problems getting the same tire that came off of it.


----------



## Deckhead

nickelec said:


> I'm looking to buy a chop saw mostly to cut 2x stock lvls etc for rough framing what would u guys recommend
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Just curious but what the hell is an electrician doing cutting LVL's?


----------



## nickelec

I'm replacing a few beams in my own house

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger

What battery system do you run. I'd go cordless at this point.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nickelec

Honestly i run Hilti all my cordless tools are Hilti 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Warren

I don't think I have ever cut an lvl with a slide saw. Not worth lifting it up there.


----------



## Big Johnson

$18 at the Home Despot. No red stamp on my receipt either. 

I have one made by an aircraft tool manufacturer but it requires 1/4-28 threaded bits and it cost a lot more than this B&D unit.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Warren said:


> I don't think I have ever cut an lvl with a slide saw. Not worth lifting it up there.


The LVLs here are treated and very heavy!!!


----------



## griz

Deckhead said:


> Just curious but what the hell is an electrician doing cutting LVL's?


beating the plumber to it....:laughing::whistling


----------



## Golden view

Warren said:


> I don't think I have ever cut an lvl with a slide saw. Not worth lifting it up there.


I'm not a real framer, so you'll see a table saw on my job site. Recently had a bunch of 7 1/2s I had to rip to 7 1/8 (approved on plans) and they were short enough it made sense to use the TS.


----------



## VinylHanger

Big Johnson said:


> $18 at the Home Despot. No red stamp on my receipt either.
> 
> I have one made by an aircraft tool manufacturer but it requires 1/4-28 threaded bits and it cost a lot more than this B&D unit.


I've had three different versions of those. The latest one doesn't have the hole in the top to push the bit out. Haven't opened it yet, so I wonder how it will hold up.

They are great though. They do a job nothing else will do.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## AustinDB

Golden view said:


> I'm not a real framer, so you'll see a table saw on my job site. Recently had a bunch of 7 1/2s I had to rip to 7 1/8 (approved on plans) and they were short enough it made sense to use the TS.


took me a long time to decide to add the TS75 since I had the 55, but it has a lot more umph when going through thicker material


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Golden view said:


> I'm not a real framer, so you'll see a table saw on my job site. Recently had a bunch of 7 1/2s I had to rip to 7 1/8 (approved on plans) and they were short enough it made sense to use the TS.


I put this whole stack of 11 7/8ths through the table saw to make 3½" studs and plate...About 4,000 feet of the crap.


----------



## Leo G

Might have been easier to order them that way :blink:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Leo G said:


> Might have been easier to order them that way :blink:


The supi wasn't that smart lol


----------



## Big Johnson

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I put this whole stack of 11 7/8ths through the table saw to make 3½" studs and plate...About 4,000 feet of the crap.


 how long did it take?


----------



## VinylHanger

That sounds like the guys I know who would rather have the crew carry roofing up ladders than pay the 50 bucks to have it loaded.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead

AustinDB said:


> took me a long time to decide to add the TS75 since I had the 55, but it has a lot more umph when going through thicker material


I got rid of the 55 because I have the HKC and even though it sucks on power, it's enough for sheet goods which is all I used the 55 for anyhow.


----------



## Warren

Golden view said:


> I'm not a real framer, so you'll see a table saw on my job site. Recently had a bunch of 7 1/2s I had to rip to 7 1/8 (approved on plans) and they were short enough it made sense to use the TS.


We are in the minority also. I like having a table saw on our rough site.


----------



## Lettusbee

I was on a commercial job a decade or two ago. Large office building where the prints called for a parapet consisting of a 4 hi stack of PT 2x10s. 
But all we had was 2 bunks of PT 2x12. 
Want to order the right stuff Boss?
"Nope, grab the skilsaw and start ripping"
We had one cheapo Delta table saw and 2 worm drives. 
Used all 3, but that Delta Tablesaw didn't make it far before the magic smoke escaped.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Big Johnson said:


> how long did it take?


A long time but we were paid and good too:thumbsup:


----------



## Unger.const

Californiadecks said:


> At what price?
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


165........ with two 5.o batteries.


----------



## Unger.const

Been waiting for this size demo demon. Now I can use it on my correct sided circ saw. I like my 7.25 saw. But Milwaukee has yet to understand my plight with that thing.

Love this Efffffing blade...........now if they would just make it in the 5 3/8 size !!!


----------



## Calidecks

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Says $165 on the front right about "Surge"
> 
> 
> 
> I have one of those. It is fantastic. I hardly used an impact for anything because of the noise. The sound of the motor turning is louder than the sound of the impact.




Yep I have two of them. If they broke tomorrow I'd buy another. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Unger.const

Californiadecks said:


> Yep I have two of them. If they broke tomorrow I'd buy another.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Mine hasn't broke........this is my third one......well actually 4th one. I gave my dad one of them a month ago


----------



## VinylHanger

Unger.const said:


> 165........ with two 5.o batteries.


Jeez. Just a battery costs nearly that.

I have one question. Did you find that in the bathroom? :laughing:


----------



## Unger.const

VinylHanger said:


> Jeez. Just a battery costs nearly that.
> 
> I have one question. Did you find that in the bathroom? :laughing:


Nope close out section


----------



## madrina

hdavis said:


> madrina said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn son u need to adjust the tow! Unless that's just a weird angle picture.
> 
> 
> 
> Toe
Click to expand...

Foot finger


----------



## Harber

Anyone else have a gadget addiction, in addition to the tool addiction? I have more tech stuff that anyone needs. 

The best are crossovers. Gadgets that help on the job. I kinda want to invest in a Coolbox. Anyone have one?


----------



## Peter_C

Here you go USA Festool junkies. The Sys-5 alone sells for $105. So for $95 you get the D36 hose, cleaning set, and a Sys-5.
https://festools-online.com/497702-festool-universal-cleaning-set-t-loc.html

I had been wanting a second D36 hose to use with my OF2000 router in the Festool router table to hopefully improve on it's already excellent dust collection. 

Not sure what I am going to do with the cleaning set, although my bush is getting worn out. The Sys-5 at this point will get stored with the other three Systainer's I am not currently using. Eventually they will get purposed into something.


----------



## Calidecks

Peter_C said:


> Here you go USA Festool junkies. The Sys-5 alone sells for $105. So for $95 you get the D36 hose, cleaning set, and a Sys-5.
> https://festools-online.com/497702-festool-universal-cleaning-set-t-loc.html
> 
> I had been wanting a second D36 hose to use with my OF2000 router in the Festool router table to hopefully improve on it's already excellent dust collection.
> 
> Not sure what I am going to do with the cleaning set, although my bush is getting worn out. The Sys-5 at this point will get stored with the other three Systainer's I am not currently using. Eventually they will get purposed into something.




Shows a picture of the antistatic hose but it says it comes with the non antistatic hose.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Peter_C

Californiadecks said:


> Shows a picture of the antistatic hose but it says it comes with the non antistatic hose.
> 
> 
> Mike.


Good catch! For many people that may be important. Doesn't really matter to me as I have one 5m anti static hose, and the one they show for the CMS appears to be a regular grey hose. 

Web photo. (hmmm...lots of dust)


----------



## Leo G

Leo G said:


> Got the Milwaukee fan. Not exactly a power horse. Only 7" diameter fan. I was hoping it would be 9 or 10". I brought it home cause it's hot in here because it was 100 degrees out and we didn't get the AC on until 3 pm because we were out of state. For home use it's noisy. Anything other than low is too noisy to use where you want to relax. I'm sure for work it'll be fine. But on low, sitting in front of my recliner it pushes enough air to easily cool you.


I've decided I really like this fan. It's definitely a personal fan and doesn't cover a large area. But it throws more than enough air to keep one guy cool. I usually use it on speed 2 which will give you about 8 hours of time. Nice thing is my clients like the fan too. Impressed that I would bring one.


----------



## Calidecks

Hope Gustavo likes his new mower.










Mike.
_______________


----------



## Tom M

Leo G said:


> I've decided I really like this fan. It's definitely a personal fan and doesn't cover a large area. But it throws more than enough air to keep one guy cool. I usually use it on speed 2 which will give you about 8 hours of time. Nice thing is my clients like the fan too. Impressed that I would bring one.


I like that


----------



## rrk

Californiadecks said:


> Hope Gustavo likes his new mower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


no chrome?


----------



## Leo G

And it's a manual. You expect Gustov to push that thing all around your lawn? Have you no heart?


----------



## rblakes1

Peter_C said:


> Here you go USA Festool junkies. The Sys-5 alone sells for $105. So for $95 you get the D36 hose, cleaning set, and a Sys-5.
> https://festools-online.com/497702-festool-universal-cleaning-set-t-loc.html
> 
> I had been wanting a second D36 hose to use with my OF2000 router in the Festool router table to hopefully improve on it's already excellent dust collection.
> 
> Not sure what I am going to do with the cleaning set, although my bush is getting worn out. The Sys-5 at this point will get stored with the other three Systainer's I am not currently using. Eventually they will get purposed into something.


Their site also shows the CT36 for $680 instead of $756

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter_C

rblakes1 said:


> Their site also shows the CT36 for $680 instead of $756


 Probably has the old hose. From what I have seen the new hose is worth it.


My Ct36 was a smokin' deal but didn't come with a hose. I bought the covered hose from Beaver Tools for $125 that came with the Sys-3. Amazingly it is still available from them.


----------



## Deckhead

From what I understand any festool rep company with old hoses or non updated versions (different garages, old pad for the RO150, etc) can sell their old stock off for less money.


----------



## Leo G

FYI

Toolnut.com is having a DeWalt sale that ends the 31st


----------



## Big Johnson

Leo G said:


> FYI
> 
> Toolnut.com is having a DeWalt sale that ends the 31st


I checked it out. It looks like it’s only $10 off. $399 planer is $389. $549 track saw is $539.


----------



## D-Construction

Just had the new Milwaukee Fuel table saw delivered from Home Depot. 12.0 battery pack is a beast! As for the saw.....meh. There's a lot of plastic and the plastic they used feels cheap. Miter gauge is very cheap plastic. Fence is very light gauge aluminum. The rack and pinion runs very freely, but has a cheap quality feel to it, it actually needs a little resistance I think, again, feels plasticy and toy like. 



The riving knife is cool though. Has a cam lock to install and remove it, very handy. 



Ran some 2 by through it real quick, just some crap scrap pieces I had. Cut it just fine, but it is very dry and I didn't have any wet material on hand. It would be just fine for those few rips you need to make on a handful of pieces no problem and I know it will be good for more than that.


Now, my major gripe. Put a straight edge on the table. Not flat at all! It's a good 1/64th low in the middle. Livable for a site saw? Maybe. But, the table isn't just low in the middle, it's wavy. The low spot progresses from the right hand side, is the lowest right about where the blade is, starts to come back as you keep moving left and then on the far left side it's now high. It has about a 1/32" hump on the left side of the table. 



First impression has me thinking it's going back and is the reason I ordered from Depot in case I had any issues with it. I think they missed the mark on this one which is a real bummer because I was hoping it would be e decent saw. I've had the DeWalt site saw for years and absolutely love it, but was hoping for a cordless option for the majority of small rips that I typically need. Same thing happened with their miter saw. Just didn't think it was that good of a saw, sold it and have been using the Makita which is an awesome saw!


----------



## VinylHanger

That's a bummer. I was really looking forward to that saw. I love the small cordless chop saw.

However, I may have to wait until they work the bugs out of it.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## D-Construction

Yeah I was hoping it would be a decent saw. Have really been wanting to get a cordless table saw to make me completely cordless for much of what I do. They just totally dropped the ball on this one I feel. Of course I was a bit dubious as Milwaukee isn't well know for their wood working tools to begin with and I think that continues to be the case. The warped table just tells me there is a quality issue and general lack of attention to detail at all. I've really been hoping Makita would come out with one on their 18x2 platform.


----------



## Calidecks

D-Construction said:


> Just had the new Milwaukee Fuel table saw delivered from Home Depot. 12.0 battery pack is a beast! As for the saw.....meh. There's a lot of plastic and the plastic they used feels cheap. Miter gauge is very cheap plastic. Fence is very light gauge aluminum. The rack and pinion runs very freely, but has a cheap quality feel to it, it actually needs a little resistance I think, again, feels plasticy and toy like.
> 
> 
> 
> The riving knife is cool though. Has a cam lock to install and remove it, very handy.
> 
> 
> 
> Ran some 2 by through it real quick, just some crap scrap pieces I had. Cut it just fine, but it is very dry and I didn't have any wet material on hand. It would be just fine for those few rips you need to make on a handful of pieces no problem and I know it will be good for more than that.
> 
> 
> Now, my major gripe. Put a straight edge on the table. Not flat at all! It's a good 1/64th low in the middle. Livable for a site saw? Maybe. But, the table isn't just low in the middle, it's wavy. The low spot progresses from the right hand side, is the lowest right about where the blade is, starts to come back as you keep moving left and then on the far left side it's now high. It has about a 1/32" hump on the left side of the table.
> 
> 
> 
> First impression has me thinking it's going back and is the reason I ordered from Depot in case I had any issues with it. I think they missed the mark on this one which is a real bummer because I was hoping it would be e decent saw. I've had the DeWalt site saw for years and absolutely love it, but was hoping for a cordless option for the majority of small rips that I typically need. Same thing happened with their miter saw. Just didn't think it was that good of a saw, sold it and have been using the Makita which is an awesome saw!




If you have these issues from the gate, you'll probably regret keeping it. Imo


Mike.
_______________


----------



## D-Construction

Californiadecks said:


> If you have these issues from the gate, you'll probably regret keeping it. Imo
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Yep. These were just my impressions just a few minutes out of the box. Already had the feeling it's going back before I got the blade in it . That was the big reason I ordered it from Depot so it would be easy to return just in case. If I had been able to see one in person and fondle it I would have kept walking honestly. I'm pretty heavy into Milwaukee, but when a tool is a turd, it's a turd regardless of color.


----------



## Leo G

Picked up the Milwaukee M18 FUEL 2860-21 Impact Wrench Kit. Not really a woodworking tool, but it'll drive lags easily. Was planning on getting the tool only, but HD had a sale on it for $249 from $299. Which means I got a bag, 5Ah battery and charger for $60. And I wanted a 3rd battery and the charger can stay in the truck. The charger is _not_ a Rapid Charger.

Recently we've had a rash of flat tires in the family. I've always gone and borrowed a buddies Snap On battery impact wrench so I wouldn't have to play with a hand wrench. One time it was invaluable because my sons car was on the highway, in a dangerous area with the drivers front tire flat. Using the impact wrench made short work of removing the 5 lugs and tire. Same thing with putting it back on. Possibly a life saver.

Then the wife's car had a flat and again my son in a parking lot. Each time I borrowed the impact gun.

So now I'll be taking a trip down to PA soon and even though I have a new set of tires on the truck, I want to have the ability to change out a tire quickly.

It has 450 ft-lbs of torque and 650 ft-lbs of torque to remove a stuck lug/nut. It has 3 settings to limit torque, 160, 250 & 450 max torque. My truck says 140 ft-lbs for the wheel lugs so I can guesstimate on level 1.

On level 3 it took my truck lugs off easily. However the guys had a car in the shop that I couldn't get a lug loose. So this thing was way over torqued.

It's a little on the heavy side when compared to drill drivers and 1/4" impact guns, but they don't produce the same torques. After playing with the tool for a while the battery was still at 4 LEDs.


----------



## Calidecks

Leo G said:


> Picked up the Milwaukee M18 FUEL 2860-21 Impact Wrench Kit. Not really a woodworking tool, but it'll drive lags easily. Was planning on getting the tool only, but HD had a sale on it for $249 from $299. Which means I got a bag, 5Ah battery and charger for $60. And I wanted a 3rd battery and the charger can stay in the truck. The charger is _not_ a Rapid Charger.
> 
> Recently we've had a rash of flat tires in the family. I've always gone and borrowed a buddies Snap On battery impact wrench so I wouldn't have to play with a hand wrench. One time it was invaluable because my sons car was on the highway, in a dangerous area with the drivers front tire flat. Using the impact wrench made short work of removing the 5 lugs and tire. Same thing with putting it back on. Possibly a life saver.
> 
> Then the wife's car had a flat and again my son in a parking lot. Each time I borrowed the impact gun.
> 
> So now I'll be taking a trip down to PA soon and even though I have a new set of tires on the truck, I want to have the ability to change out a tire quickly.
> 
> It has 450 ft-lbs of torque and 650 ft-lbs of torque to remove a stuck lug/nut. It has 3 settings to limit torque, 160, 250 & 450 max torque. My truck says 140 ft-lbs for the wheel lugs so I can guesstimate on level 1.
> 
> On level 3 it took my truck lugs off easily. However the guys had a car in the shop that I couldn't get a lug loose. So this thing was way over torqued.
> 
> It's a little on the heavy side when compared to drill drivers and 1/4" impact guns, but they don't produce the same torques. After playing with the tool for a while the battery was still at 4 LEDs.




I have that and use it often on beam buckets (5/8" thru-bolts). Things a beast. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## pinwheel

Leo G said:


> FYI
> 
> Toolnut.com is having a DeWalt sale that ends the 31st


I've been looking to buy another dewalt oscilating cordless so I went to toolnut to price it. Home depot was still $40 cheaper, so I went ahead & ordered it from them.


----------



## Leo G

I never really looked at the prices there. Especially since I don't do DeWalt. But I figured I'd mention it since I've gotten some pretty good deals on Milwaukee over there. Guess they aren't that great with this sale.


----------



## cedarboarder

Got tired of my makita cordless combo hammer drill so.. I got this dedicated dewalt Hammer drill 20v









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead

pinwheel said:


> I've been looking to buy another dewalt oscilating cordless so I went to toolnut to price it. Home depot was still $40 cheaper, so I went ahead & ordered it from them.


That is the best oscillating tool I've used. I like it better than the Fein which is crazy. I bought it on a whim a while back and haven't pulled out the corded Fein ever since.

Only new purchase for me for a while was a Dewalt tough system cart thingy. The wheeled box is a complete turd but the other boxes have held up okay. I figured I'll just get two more tough system medium boxes and set my battery tools as cutting and drilling and do away with the wheeled box. Probably a better scenario anyhow but I really wanted the pack out. Just not going to buy it sight unseen.

The cart is pretty nice, great big handle, bigger wheels, and more stable and being able to lock in is nice. I should make my drawer box work but it's a turd too (opening and closing them is a PIA) because it would work really well for bits etc on the cart. Guess I'm sticking with tough system because the Milwaukee guys won't get off their Duff around here to put stuff in people's hands. Just sucks cause I like Milwaukee tool alot and their reps here suck.


----------



## pinwheel

Deckhead said:


> That is the best oscillating tool I've used. I like it better than the Fein which is crazy. I bought it on a whim a while back and haven't pulled out the corded Fein ever since.
> 
> Only new purchase for me for a while was a Dewalt tough system cart thingy. The wheeled box is a complete turd but the other boxes have held up okay. I figured I'll just get two more tough system medium boxes and set my battery tools as cutting and drilling and do away with the wheeled box. Probably a better scenario anyhow but I really wanted the pack out. Just not going to buy it sight unseen.
> 
> The cart is pretty nice, great big handle, bigger wheels, and more stable and being able to lock in is nice. I should make my drawer box work but it's a turd too (opening and closing them is a PIA) because it would work really well for bits etc on the cart. Guess I'm sticking with tough system because the Milwaukee guys won't get off their Duff around here to put stuff in people's hands. Just sucks cause I like Milwaukee tool alot and their reps here suck.



I've been really impressed with the oscilating tool. I've been having to do a lot of plank replacement lately in old hardwood floors. It's been really sweet for that & cutting in flush mount floor vents.

I've got a few of the tough boxes. I really like them. Most of my boxes are T stack & they've done alright, but they're not near as good as the tough boxes.


----------



## Inner10

pinwheel said:


> I've been really impressed with the oscilating tool. I've been having to do a lot of plank replacement lately in old hardwood floors. It's been really sweet for that & cutting in flush mount floor vents.
> 
> I've got a few of the tough boxes. I really like them. Most of my boxes are T stack & they've done alright, but they're not near as good as the tough boxes.


It seems more aggressive than the Fein, I think the stroke is a little wider.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead

Inner10 said:


> It seems more aggressive than the Fein, I think the stroke is a little wider.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Everything about it is nice. It's crazy, one day, because I thought I might need one that day and was in the Depot and it was a bare tool, I'd go ahead and get it because I didn't have the Fein with me. I ended up needing it for a cut behind where the siding and decking meet, with Ipe and kind of chuckled that it's get it's ass beat. Handled it like a champ.

Then I started noticing how blade change isn't loose but just loose enough not to be a PIA. The depth stop is a bonus and brainless. Speed is great with the trigger. Light is located perfectly. Just a great little tool. Not often I can't find something to ***** about but I really can't find a single complaint with it.


----------



## Calidecks

I'm a big fan of the Fein 18v multi tool. It's quiet ( for a multi-tool ) and doesn't have a tendency to bounce all over the place like the Makita seemed to do. I'm sure it was a power thing. However I've heard good things about the DeWalt just haven't had the chance to try one.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## D-Construction

Californiadecks said:


> I'm a big fan of the Fein 18v multi tool. It's quiet ( for a multi-tool ) and doesn't have a tendency to bounce all over the place like the Makita seemed to do. I'm sure it was a power thing. However I've heard good things about the DeWalt just haven't had the chance to try one.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


I have the Milwaukee cause I have lots of the red stuff. Had heard lots of good things about the DeWalt omt here. Ran into a long time friend one day at the blue box store and he was looking for one. He has some DeWalt stuff and wanted to spend the $ to go with cordless. He also has some Hitachi cordless stuff. He wound up grabbing the yellow and black and I stopped by his place and got a chance to try it. Think I'm mixed on the multi speed trigger for certain applications, but felt like a nice tool altogether. I liked it better than the Milwaukee that I have, but not gonna change brands at this point! 

Hey Cali, where you working on Friday? Looks like I have to run down to Anaheim to pick up a replacement axle for my trailer...long story. Where's a good place to eat?


----------



## Mordekyle

I’m guessing the golf course.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Idothat

My son bought on of the 20v dewalt multitools a couple of weeks ago... sure beats the horror fright one I've been using


----------



## Inner10

Deckhead said:


> Everything about it is nice. It's crazy, one day, because I thought I might need one that day and was in the Depot and it was a bare tool, I'd go ahead and get it because I didn't have the Fein with me. I ended up needing it for a cut behind where the siding and decking meet, with Ipe and kind of chuckled that it's get it's ass beat. Handled it like a champ.
> 
> Then I started noticing how blade change isn't loose but just loose enough not to be a PIA. The depth stop is a bonus and brainless. Speed is great with the trigger. Light is located perfectly. Just a great little tool. Not often I can't find something to ***** about but I really can't find a single complaint with it.


If you use it for a long time the handle get's too hot to hold....but it keeps on kicking. It does vibrate more than the Fein.


----------



## sunkist

So a buddy gave me a 20v Dewalt drill 2batts and a charger, one batt was junk the drill was a light weight so I gave it to my helper, so now I have a battery and charger and no 20v tools.

I have been eyeing the Dewalt hand held blower so yesterday I pulled the trigger for $109.00 plus tax bare tool HD loving it, this morning I am in the back of the van another buddy stops by asking about getting the nicotine smell out of a place after a tenant move out after 20 years I digress, he looks in my van and says wow I bought the same blower yesterday cool man 109 HD ? no 70 ON sale Lowes SOB :blink:.

Go to Blowes needed to order a railing system while I am there get the $79.00 Dewalt blower :thumbsup:.

Late today I am in HD returning the $109. blower the guy tells me they will price match and give a extra 10%, dude I try to shop smart but I am not going to Blowes again.

I used it this afternoon got a blow job in the back of the van got a blow job in the front of the van then got to blow off work also, all for $79.00 plus tax :jester:.

Being a little more Seri-ass my guy at Lowes tells me to look out for more deals on tools as they are trying to find space in the tool coral for the Craftsman Tools they will start carrying and show caseing.


----------



## VinylHanger

Leo G said:


> You're about as cool as a boiling pot of water :whistling
> 
> :laughing:


Soooo... you're saying I'm hot and sexy?

I already knew that.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Of course you knew that. :laughing:


----------



## pinwheel

Does it count as a relapse if I didn't actually buy a new tool, but got a new tool?

Stopped by a buddies shop today to return a set of moulding knives I borrowed & he gave me this brand new weinig 6" moulding head. He bought it several years ago to try to adapt it to another machine he has, but it never worked out the way he wanted. I tried to pay him for it, but he wouldn't have any part of that.:thumbsup: Must be living right this week.


----------



## tgeb

pinwheel said:


> I tried to pay him for it, but he wouldn't have any part of that.:thumbsup: Must be living right this week.


That's how it is with good friends....You just have to figure out how to get back at that guy...

There must be something he needs...


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

pinwheel said:


> Does it count as a relapse if I didn't actually buy a new tool, but got a new tool?
> 
> Stopped by a buddies shop today to return a set of moulding knives I borrowed & he gave me this brand new weinig 6" moulding head. He bought it several years ago to try to adapt it to another machine he has, but it never worked out the way he wanted. I tried to pay him for it, but he wouldn't have any part of that. Must be living right this week.


Dual hook, or just 10 degree?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## pinwheel

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Dual hook, or just 10 degree?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Dual hook:thumbup:


----------



## pinwheel

tgeb said:


> That's how it is with good friends....You just have to figure out how to get back at that guy...
> 
> There must be something he needs...


I'm hoping some day in the future, I'll be able to run a bunch of moulding for him. I made sure he knew my shop was always open to him.


----------



## Defenestrate

pinwheel said:


> Does it count as a relapse if I didn't actually buy a new tool, but got a new tool?
> 
> Stopped by a buddies shop today to return a set of moulding knives I borrowed & he gave me this brand new weinig 6" moulding head. He bought it several years ago to try to adapt it to another machine he has, but it never worked out the way he wanted. I tried to pay him for it, but he wouldn't have any part of that.:thumbsup: Must be living right this week.


So, it's _Tool Stealers Anonymous_ now, eh?


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

I finally had to get something to replace the nonworking Kapex.










And I couldn't pass this up. We needed a small portable tabletop. Worth a try.










Anyone want a Kapex? Good for parts! How about an assortment of blades and accessories?


----------



## duburban

DaVinciRemodel said:


> I finally had to get something to replace the nonworking Kapex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I couldn't pass this up. We needed a small portable tabletop. Worth a try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone want a Kapex? Good for parts! How about an assortment of blades and accessories?


I'd take a stab at rebuilding a kapex. Have you seen the PDF of motor replacement going around?


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

duburban said:


> I'd take a stab at rebuilding a kapex. Have you seen the PDF of motor replacement going around?


Read a bit and see if you still want to think about it.

http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/festool-fan-club-thread-133655/index354/#post6974770


----------



## tjbnwi

duburban said:


> I'd take a stab at rebuilding a kapex. Have you seen the PDF of motor replacement going around?


Drop off the Kapex or I’ll pick it up next time I’m at “my girls”. I’ll return it to you in working order.

Tom


----------



## duburban

tjbnwi said:


> Drop off the Kapex or I’ll pick it up next time I’m at “my girls”. I’ll return it to you in working order.
> 
> 
> 
> Tom




Tom, you must not be talking to me! Although... I need a good excuse to leave Vermont. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi

duburban said:


> Tom, you must not be talking to me! Although... I need a good excuse to leave Vermont.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm an idiot and prove it often...

I'll pick the saw up from Paul and repair it for him. If he doesn't want it I'll buy it off of him. 

Tom


----------



## duburban

tjbnwi said:


> I'm an idiot and prove it often...
> 
> I'll pick the saw up from Paul and repair it for him. If he doesn't want it I'll buy it off of him.
> 
> Tom




Good man 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee

Festool could take some notes about how to build an 18v battery saw from these Makita folks.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

tjbnwi said:


> I'm an idiot and prove it often...
> 
> I'll pick the saw up from Paul and repair it for him. If he doesn't want it I'll buy it off of him.
> 
> Tom


I bought a burnt up one cheap, still haven't gotten around to fixing it yet. 

Mine is almost 9 years old and still going strong. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I bought a burnt up one cheap, still haven't gotten around to fixing it yet.
> 
> Mine is almost 9 years old and still going strong.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Mine are some of the originals, no motors or other electrical issue at all.

Tom


----------



## tgeb

So the UPS guy finally delivered my package from California. It was originally scheduled for this past Friday, then for Saturday...Showed up today.

Darn Mike, I can't thank you enough. Heck of a thing to do for a stranger on the other side of the Country. :thumbsup:


----------



## shanewreckd

tgeb said:


> So the UPS guy finally delivered my package from California. It was originally scheduled for this past Friday, then for Saturday...Showed up today.
> 
> Darn Mike, I can't thank you enough. Heck of a thing to do for a stranger on the other side of the Country. :thumbsup:


Heck of a deal that was. I definitely would have paid that price just for the batteries! :thumbsup:


----------



## pinwheel

Long trip down to northern Arkansas yesterday, but we got this brute home last night. My little forklift groaned a little lifting it down, it's heavy. But it's home safe & sound. Now to get it wired & fired.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

pinwheel said:


> Long trip down to northern Arkansas yesterday, but we got this brute home last night. My little forklift groaned a little lifting it down, it's heavy. But it's home safe & sound. Now to get it wired & fired.


Right around the same weight as the p22. Nice sander. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

You'll like it. Hell, you'd like any widebelt if you didn't have one before.


----------



## Deckhead

pinwheel said:


> Long trip down to northern Arkansas yesterday, but we got this brute home last night. My little forklift groaned a little lifting it down, it's heavy. But it's home safe & sound. Now to get it wired & fired.


That's going to make life so much easier! Good for you brother. Soooooo, jealous.

Now you just need a profile sander:laughing:

And a slider

And a straight line rip

And a gang rip

And a resaw

The problem with this business... There is always a shiny new toy:laughing:

You've been busy on the buying front, getting ready for more room yet?


----------



## pinwheel

Deckhead said:


> That's going to make life so much easier! Good for you brother. Soooooo, jealous.
> 
> Now you just need a profile sander:laughing:
> 
> And a slider
> 
> And a straight line rip
> 
> And a gang rip
> 
> And a resaw
> 
> The problem with this business... There is always a shiny new toy:laughing:
> 
> You've been busy on the buying front, getting ready for more room yet?


I'm pretty much done buying big ticket items for a while. One of these days, we'll be building a new lumber storage area so we can get the luber out of the shop.

Got the wire ran today & she fired right up. Permanent air supply tomorrow & hook up dust collection. Then time to work on our house for a the rest of the week.:thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Deckhead said:


> That's going to make life so much easier! Good for you brother. Soooooo, jealous.
> 
> Now you just need a profile sander:laughing:
> 
> And a slider
> 
> And a straight line rip
> 
> And a gang rip
> 
> And a resaw
> 
> The problem with this business... There is always a shiny new toy:laughing:
> 
> You've been busy on the buying front, getting ready for more room yet?


I have profile Sanders now, 3 SLRs.....

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I have profile Sanders now, 3 SLRs.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I thought you only had that Ekstrom Carlsen and the Mattison, did you get another SLR? If pin has the sickness you started the bug:laughing:


----------



## pinwheel

pinwheel said:


> Got the wire ran today & she fired right up. Permanent air supply tomorrow & hook up dust collection. Then time to work on our house for a the rest of the week.:thumbsup:




All hooked up. Still need to get a couple blast gates installed, but they're in storage in another town, so they'll have to wait a couple days.

Bout 4:30 last night I was giving Jenny a tutorial on how to run this sander. Walking her through the startup order, & when we got to the 3rd motor starting (25 hp) poof, everything shut down Shop lights included. Started checking breakers, nothing in the shop tripped, so I went to the pole to check the breaker in the meter base, nope, not tripped either. Looked at the meter & no power. Went up to the house & yep, we had power there, so it wasn't a line outage. Had to be the transformer at the shop.

Our power is supplied by a coop, so I called the office & reported the outage in the shop. 45 minutes later a lineman was at the door telling me he had reset the breaker on the transformer. Asked a couple questions about our equipment upgrades & informed me they'd be out this afternoon to replace the transformer & upgrade the meter base & loop so we'd be getting a full 200 amp worth of service. Said something about our transformer being a 10 & they'd be installing a 25.

Nice thing about a coop, there will be no cost to us for these upgrades.


----------



## VinylHanger

Ours is a coop as well. Just got a letter saying we will have a 90 dollar credit on our next bill for dividends. I'll take it.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## duburban

Anyone have a tip for which knipex front end nip to buy? Prefer the larger rubber grips to the typical ?


----------



## shanewreckd

Got a new Diablo 6 1/2" blade (price matched $5 off) and a 30' Fatmax for $19 to keep as a spare. Headed to Prince Rupert soon, rains 300+ days a year there so spare tapes are good to have. And getting new rubber on the truck tomorrow, if that really counts...


----------



## Donohue Const

45kw generator!!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

How many hair dryers do you have :blink:


----------



## Donohue Const

couldn't pass it up
$2300
fires right up and runs great
2200 hours
never can have to much power

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Military surplus?


----------



## Donohue Const

craigslist 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

Donohue Const said:


> craigslist
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


my Craigslist find... 3 toughsystem organizers with fastners. 60 Canadian bucks for all 3









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

Donohue Const said:


> 45kw generator!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


your a indoor farmer? if ya know what I mean... haha 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Stryker1-1

Owner probably upgraded to a real storage system the Milwaukee Packout lol


cedarboarder said:


> my Craigslist find... 3 toughsystem organizers with fastners. 60 Canadian bucks for all 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Donohue Const

cedarboarder said:


> your a indoor farmer? if ya know what I mean... haha
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


I feel confused 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

Stryker1-1 said:


> Owner probably upgraded to a real storage system the Milwaukee Packout lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


ya a storage system with no radio. Cordless generator, or even a racking / storage system for that matter. Dewalts better imo.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## TimNJ

Leo G said:


> I've heard a few guys tell me they get about 9mpg. I get between 13-14mpg. Doesn't matter how I drive, old man or teenager. It's always near that.
> 
> Just recently was talking about it and I mentioned I got the 14mpg and he goes my Dad's 2500HD only gets 9, how come yours does better. I told him 2wd. And he said his Dad's is 4wd.



When I had my '09 2500 ext cab 4x4 6.0 I got 13+/-.
Towing 7000lb camper 9mpg.
Towing 6x12 cargo trailer about 10-11.


----------



## Tom M

Alright I picked this up looks useful. Also some fast caps


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

pinwheel said:


> All hooked up. Still need to get a couple blast gates installed, but they're in storage in another town, so they'll have to wait a couple days.
> 
> Bout 4:30 last night I was giving Jenny a tutorial on how to run this sander. Walking her through the startup order, & when we got to the 3rd motor starting (25 hp) poof, everything shut down Shop lights included. Started checking breakers, nothing in the shop tripped, so I went to the pole to check the breaker in the meter base, nope, not tripped either. Looked at the meter & no power. Went up to the house & yep, we had power there, so it wasn't a line outage. Had to be the transformer at the shop.
> 
> Our power is supplied by a coop, so I called the office & reported the outage in the shop. 45 minutes later a lineman was at the door telling me he had reset the breaker on the transformer. Asked a couple questions about our equipment upgrades & informed me they'd be out this afternoon to replace the transformer & upgrade the meter base & loop so we'd be getting a full 200 amp worth of service. Said something about our transformer being a 10 & they'd be installing a 25.
> 
> Nice thing about a coop, there will be no cost to us for these upgrades.


Brown out. Lol

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks

DaVinciRemodel said:


> I finally had to get something to replace the nonworking Kapex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I couldn't pass this up. We needed a small portable tabletop. Worth a try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone want a Kapex? Good for parts! How about an assortment of blades and accessories?



keep the kapex blades. amana makes incert ring that reduces to 5/8 or whatever the normal arbor size. for for 2/bucks you can reuse them. thats a shame dam things are pricey


----------



## CityDecks

Donohue Const said:


> 45kw generator!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


jeez what are powering up a village.


----------



## Donohue Const

CityDecks said:


> jeez what are powering up a village.


4,000 hd hog site if the power goes out!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Had to work in an attic today so I picked up a M18™ ROVER™ Mounting Flood light
2365-20 today.

Nice thing is my brother went up into the attic. Said the light worked nice. It has a pull out (spring/hydraulic) clamp that you can use to attach it to studs or anything less than 2" thick. It has a magnet on it to clamp it to steel and the head will lift up and rotate to where you need it to point. 1500/650/350 lumens.

Couple things I don't like is where they put the swivel hinge and the handle.

The swivel hinge should have been place on the opposite side. When you use the magnet to attach it to a surface it makes the swivel nearly useless unless the swivel head overhangs the metal surface. I'm sure that works with metal studs. But as soon as I put it on my Dad's fridge I noticed the flaw. If it was on the opposite side, wouldn't have been an issue.

The handle is crowded by the battery. You can still get your fingers in there to carry it, but you can't wrap your fingers around the handle while the battery is in place. It didn't bother me that much, but it did bother my brother a bit.

Bright and compact.


----------



## Unger.const

4 PC Milwaukee level set.........I had to it was hidden in back where others couldn't find it.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Unger.const said:


> 4 PC Milwaukee level set.........I had to it was hidden in back where others couldn't find it.


Replacing the wife with tools?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Unger.const

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Replacing the wife with tools?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Trading up!


Tools don't argue with me for no reason! Lol


----------



## Inner10

Donohue Const said:


> 4,000 hd hog site if the power goes out!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


You have 4000 hogs?


----------



## pinwheel

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Brown out. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Actually, it turns out my 75 hp phase converter is the problem. Sander was running fine, then it wasn't. Now rather than tripping the transformer, it's tripping the breaker on the meter base. But at least I got a new bigger transformer out of the deal. Hopefully my sparky buddy can diagnose the problem with the phase converter.The guy who built it wasn't much help. Luckily, I haven't gotten deckheads 20 hp phase converter to him yet. I put it back online this morning. But it won't run the sander. I tried firing the 15 hp motor & it started, but wouldn't come up to speed, so I shut it down.


----------



## tjbnwi

CityDecks said:


> jeez what are powering up a village.





Donohue Const said:


> 4,000 hd hog site if the power goes out!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk





Inner10 said:


> You have 4000 hogs?


There is a very large pig/hog farm just north of our home in Indiana. They have huge generators on stand by. I was told if the power goes out and they don't get the ventilation up and running in a matter of minutes they could lose an entire build of live stock.

Tom


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

pinwheel said:


> Actually, it turns out my 75 hp phase converter is the problem. Sander was running fine, then it wasn't. Now rather than tripping the transformer, it's tripping the breaker on the meter base. But at least I got a new bigger transformer out of the deal. Hopefully my sparky buddy can diagnose the problem with the phase converter.The guy who built it wasn't much help. Luckily, I haven't gotten deckheads 20 hp phase converter to him yet. I put it back online this morning. But it won't run the sander. I tried firing the 15 hp motor & it started, but wouldn't come up to speed, so I shut it down.


You could probably start the shaper first and it would help get wide belt running. 

Let me know if you have any questions on your big rpc. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Looks like another new puller is in my future.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## shanewreckd

Hey Adam and any other BC guy, I just saw that KMS has Makita 3ah batteries 50% off and 4ah $50 off. That's a pretty good deal if you're on the platform!


----------



## rblakes1

New narrow crown stapler, nothing crazy today.

I did see depot is clearing out some Milwaukee lights though, I was tempted









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Donohue Const

Inner10 said:


> You have 4000 hogs?


yeah
4 barns, 1,000 hd each
very common in my county
we are the largest hog producing county in the state

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee

Stryker1-1 said:


> I'm still waiting for Milwaukee to release their low profile organizers
> 
> Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


I pre ordered them from Toolnut, and got an email yesterday that the release date has been pushed back and they don't know when they will ship.


----------



## Lettusbee

Deckhead said:


> That's a damn good price. Be tempting even if you're fully set up with festool track saw stuff just as a back up.


Haven't used my corded TS55 ever since I bought the Makita last spring.


----------



## Deckhead

Lettusbee said:


> Haven't used my corded TS55 ever since I bought the Makita last spring.


Festool is getting less impressive these days. I got rid of the ts55 and am only using the HKC for small stuff but not real happy I did it because it's just not powerful enougj for anything over 3/4".


----------



## Lettusbee

Deckhead said:


> Festool is getting less impressive these days. I got rid of the ts55 and am only using the HKC for small stuff but not real happy I did it because it's just not powerful enougj for anything over 3/4".


I made a similar statement about the HKC on the FOG forum. Bout got ran outta there on a rail tarred and feathered. 
Framing saw my Ass


----------



## Idothat

I've always thought festool was overpriced plasticy junk

I do have the ts55 , which was the only thing I thought was worth the money 

My son bought the carvex jig saw , it self destructed within a few days of light use


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Idothat said:


> I've always thought festool was overpriced plasticy junk
> 
> I do have the ts55 , which was the only thing I thought was worth the money
> 
> My son bought the carvex jig saw , it self destructed within a few days of light use


I like their sanders,, with the dust extractor they work very well.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

Idothat said:


> I've always thought festool was overpriced plasticy junk
> 
> I do have the ts55 , which was the only thing I thought was worth the money
> 
> My son bought the carvex jig saw , it self destructed within a few days of light use


I have the Carvex (and a whole bunch more...) use it fairly often with no issue. I have the cordless one with a coping foot, works great for coping trim.


----------



## Idothat

The carvex was very impressive ,powerful ,accurate and my son also got the coping foot for it 

In fact that is pretty much all it was used for for a few days

But it quit working . Something broke and he traded in for the ts55

It may have been a fluke


----------



## Lettusbee

Love their Sanders, like the routers, happy with my 2 ct dust collectors. Even happy with the trion jigsaw. 
Just not buying any if their saws ever again. Esp cordless 


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi

Idothat said:


> The carvex was very impressive ,powerful ,accurate and my son also got the coping foot for it
> 
> In fact that is pretty much all it was used for for a few days
> 
> But it quit working . Something broke and he traded in for the ts55
> 
> It may have been a fluke


Why didn’t he send it in for warranty repair? It has a 3 year warranty. Festool pays shipping both ways.

I have a corded and cordless Carvex, the cordless was great from day one, the cordless sucked until I sent it back to be looked at. Came back working great. 

Tom


----------



## Idothat

tjbnwi said:


> Why didn’t he send it in for warranty repair? It has a 3 year warranty. Festool pays shipping both ways.
> 
> Tom


It was still in the 30 day trial period and he just opted for the money back and used that to purchase the track saw


----------



## tjbnwi

Idothat said:


> It was still in the 30 day trial period and he just opted for the money back and used that to purchase the track saw


Got it.

Tom


----------



## Idothat

Everyone raves about the sanders

I haven't used any of them yet and before I drop a couple of thousand on the sanders and vacuums , I'm going to need to be convinced


----------



## tjbnwi

Idothat said:


> Everyone raves about the sanders
> 
> I haven't used any of them yet and before I drop a couple of thousand on the sanders and vacuums , I'm going to need to be convinced


I know someone in your area who may be willing to let you give them a whirl.........:whistling

(I have at least couple thousand just in sandpaper for my sanders)

Tom


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

tjbnwi said:


> I know someone in your area who may be willing to let you give them a whirl.........:whistling
> 
> (I have at least couple thousand just in sandpaper for my sanders)
> 
> Tom


Quite true. I've got the ETS 125, Rotex 125, ETS EC 125, RO 90, and RAS. It's been so long since I've used a non Festool sander I guess I can't really compare them, but I sure do like them.

I don't have as much money in consumables as you. But then again, I don't have as many sanders either...


----------



## Idothat

Might take you up on that one day , right now my moneys funny and if I try them I might like them to much


----------



## Peter_C

I had been wanting a "braking" grinder with a paddle switch for safety reasons. Found the Milwaukee at the usual auction site for a decent deal. The Home Depot deal with the free 5.0Ah battery is pretty good, but I didn't need another battery, and the HD one isn't braking. Glad it will handle 5" wheels too.


----------



## Calidecks

Peter_C said:


> I had been wanting a "braking" grinder with a paddle switch for safety reasons. Found the Milwaukee at the usual auction site for a decent deal. The Home Depot deal with the free 5.0Ah battery is pretty good, but I didn't need another battery, and the HD one isn't braking. Glad it will handle 5" wheels too.




I searched high and dry and found a Milwaukee dust collecting shroud, but it doesn't fit their grinder. It's the damnest thing. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Windycity

Peter_C said:


> I had been wanting a "braking" grinder with a paddle switch for safety reasons. Found the Milwaukee at the usual auction site for a decent deal. The Home Depot deal with the free 5.0Ah battery is pretty good, but I didn't need another battery, and the HD one isn't braking. Glad it will handle 5" wheels too.




I don’t think I have ever used a grinder with a brake before, does the wheel suddenly stop as soon as you let go of the trigger? 

Don’t know if I would like that if not since I am not used to it. My grinders and saws spin for a while when they are turned off

Some of the factories I work at only allow grinders with a paddle or trigger as opposed to a locking “on” switch but don’t have a requirement to have a break. Paddles and triggers are a PITA when using a grinder for Tuckpointing since you have to keep changing the position of the grinder 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tgeb

I went to drop off some tools for warranty at a local Milwaukee tool place, and look what they have....Walls filled with tools...:sad:

My truck on the way home...


----------



## cedarboarder

much needed 2nd rack for the trailer









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Warren

Festool is having a promotion on track saws and routers. $100 Visa card with purchase. I got the TS55 FSK kit. I know you guys say it is underpowered, but I will most likely only cut 1x material with it. I can also use it on my other Makita tracks.


----------



## overanalyze

Warren said:


> Festool is having a promotion on track saws and routers. $100 Visa card with purchase. I got the TS55 FSK kit. I know you guys say it is underpowered, but I will most likely only cut 1x material with it. I can also use it on my other Makita tracks.


Been doing a bunch of PVC trim with ours lately. Awesome for that type work...and stair stringers...get a second track.


----------



## Deckhead

Warren said:


> Festool is having a promotion on track saws and routers. $100 Visa card with purchase. I got the TS55 FSK kit. I know you guys say it is underpowered, but I will most likely only cut 1x material with it. I can also use it on my other Makita tracks.


That or the carvex are my biggest regrets I ever bought from festool.

I would think of a new 1400 because I can probably sell the old one for almost as much as a new one with $100 gift card.


----------



## Lettusbee

Well, this week's tool budget is going to a new medium crown framing stapler. Went with Makita because that's what home sleepo had on the shelf, and I've never had a Makita pneumatic before. 
Went through a half rack of staples in about .04 seconds on practice piece of OSB. This thing is very enthusiastic about shooting staples. 










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 402joel

We’ve had hitachi for years, but I bought that Makita a few years ago on sale thru Amazon, it’s been a great tool, equals the hitachi in performance and durability:thumbsup:


----------



## rblakes1

Picked this up last night to replace the old PC orbital I bought over a decade ago. Much smoother, adjustable speed, and dust collection without a vac seems to be pretty good so far









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## koa

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Big Mahalo to braddah Koa:thumbsup:
> Well the coconutz wireless went off this morning!!! Big score!!! 209$$$ out the door. 18volt-Xs2 track saw and double charger and 2-5.0ah batteries!!! It came with 2 Makita Boxxes, one for the saw and a small one for the charger and batteries.



So I was back at HD and they had a couple more saw kits. Went ahead and purchased them. Sold off just the saws on Craigslist for $200 each and kept the extra batteries and chargers w/containers. I ended up with one saw w/container, six 5.0 batteries and three chargers w/containers for $227.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

koa said:


> So I was back at HD and they had a couple more saw kits. Went ahead and purchased them. Sold off just the saws on Craigslist for $200 each and kept the extra batteries and chargers w/containers. I ended up with one saw w/container, six 5.0 batteries and three chargers w/containers for $227.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Right on Man,, I thought I got the last one:laughing: well it was the last one I saw:blink:


----------



## Stryker1-1

I tried that once I got as far as purchasing everything never got to selling it somehow I convince myself I will need it.

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## SPG

Stryker1-1 said:


> I tried that once I got as far as purchasing everything never got to selling it somehow I convince myself I will need it.


Once? I've done that now for every other tool I own!


----------



## Lettusbee

Got my Broncos in the mail today









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

Lettusbee said:


> Got my Broncos in the mail today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Been thinking of getting a set of them. Mind my asking what they cost you. And where you got them.


----------



## shanewreckd

Got a new 26'/8m Fatmax (old style) since mine ripped, cut me, and was used for 2x4 batting practice. And I also picked up a 2 pack of WD-40 to try and keep my tools functioning properly in the eternal rains of Prince Rupert.


----------



## Lettusbee

Randy Bush said:


> Been thinking of getting a set of them. Mind my asking what they cost you. And where you got them.


They were $200 each on Amazon. If they weren't so crazy expensive I would have bought them years ago. Thinking I should have anyway. 

Been dealing with off camber siding and sketchy ladder/plank setups all week. 

Almost wishing I hadn't sold my alumapoles and 24 ft pick a decade ago. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Southbluff

rblakes1 said:


> Picked this up last night to replace the old PC orbital I bought over a decade ago. Much smoother, adjustable speed, and dust collection without a vac seems to be pretty good so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I have that sander too, it has the best non-vac dust collection I've ever seen. It's to bad the black plastic filter cover broke so easily. Now I have to use a vac or blow dust everywhere. I still prefer this model over the dewalt and PC orbital. 
Regarding the variable speed; if sanding wood, anything but the higher settings seemed to make the paper grab and stick in one spot for me.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1

Southbluff said:


> I have that sander too, it has the best non-vac dust collection I've ever seen. It's to bad the black plastic filter cover broke so easily. Now I have to use a vac or blow dust everywhere. I still prefer this model over the dewalt and PC orbital.
> Regarding the variable speed; if sanding wood, anything but the higher settings seemed to make the paper grab and stick in one spot for me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I noticed it got a little weird on slower speeds today. 

I had it hooked to my vac today and was really impressed. I think I need to turn the suction down some though, I was able to lift pieces up with the sander 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TRThomas

I've been lurking these forums, this thread more specifically, and after constant relapses I figured I'd join in. I somewhat recently bought a Stanley pressure washer off Amazon for a pretty good deal.. $120 or so.. to clean a 2 story vinyl sided house that had a bit of algae/mold growth issue. The Stanley did okay, but had to fill up the detergent "cannon" every few minutes to keep the sodium hypochlorite (pool chlorine, basically a strong bleach) flowing. 

So I did a bit of research on what kind of device I could use to inject the chemicals from a bucket or something and found out you need a down stream injector between the pump and the spray wand. Did a bunch of research on different downstream injectors and found out the Pressure-Pro E4040HC not only CAME with a downstream injector, but also a 13hp Honda engine and a CAT pump! It was a pretty easy decision, considering this disease I have.

Oh yeah, also got a Ridgid Surface Cleaner because.. well.. you know.


----------



## Big Johnson

Never seen someone pay to have their gutters scrubbed, are you going to epoxy them?


----------



## RichVT

Lettusbee said:


> Got my Broncos in the mail today
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I love my Broncos - mine are the old plain aluminum square tube design.

I never really trusted using them on a roof. I have a pair of these roof boots and I mount one under the lower leg of the Bronco for extra security.

https://provisiontools.com/collections/tools/products/roof-boot


----------



## Lettusbee

RichVT said:


> I love my Broncos - mine are the old plain aluminum square tube design.
> 
> I never really trusted using them on a roof. I have a pair of these roof boots and I mount one under the lower leg of the Bronco for extra security.
> 
> https://provisiontools.com/collections/tools/products/roof-boot


I have to replace these windows next month. Hail damage job. Shingles are brand new. Still not sure how I'm going to work on that steep, narrow bit of roof without marring the shingles. 
It is in the shade most of the day though.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinstaafl

Not the most convenient, but I've replaced 2nd & 3rd story windows completely working from inside. Too high to put a couple of extension ladders against that gutter?


----------



## Lettusbee

Tinstaafl said:


> Not the most convenient, but I've replaced 2nd & 3rd story windows completely working from inside. Too high to put a couple of extension ladders against that gutter?


It's iffy. Steep rocky slope. 
I was planning to haul a couple ladders and other stuff up there ahead of the job date to experiment. I could replace windows easily enough from inside. Contract calls for new Ext Trim as well, even though there's no apparent reason for new trim out there. 

This is a sub job for another window company, and I had all of about 5 mins to check it out in person. They waved a huge amount of money at me to get this done because they are so far behind in their installs. I've scheduled with Homeowner to stop by for a closer look next week.


----------



## TRThomas

Big Johnson said:


> Never seen someone pay to have their gutters scrubbed, are you going to epoxy them?


Yeah, this is no exception. I did the RV access and driveway at my fathers house and intended to make a short video of it but it went so fast I forgot. So I hit the gutter really quickly really just to shoot the video. It didn't look particularly dirty before I started but it turned out surprisingly cleaner than it was. 

Once I turn a pressure washer on, its difficult not to blast everything in sight that may or may not be dirty. Strangely satisfying.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

36" buss 44 an another NF unipoint.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee

WarnerConstInc. said:


> 36" buss 44 an another NF unipoint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Always wanted a unipoint. No real justification for me to own one, I just think they are cooler than heck. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Lettusbee said:


> Always wanted a unipoint. No real justification for me to own one, I just think they are cooler than heck.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Like a miter saw on steroids. I have 3 now. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Got another 5.0 Milwaukee Red Lithium battery. Under $70. This time it came in a sealed package. 1st one I got was loose but I couldn't detect that it was not the real McCoy.


----------



## TRThomas

Leo G said:


> Got another 5.0 Milwaukee Red Lithium battery. Under $70. This time it came in a sealed package. 1st one I got was loose but I couldn't detect that it was not the real McCoy.


If you don't mind me asking, did the knockoff battery come from a reputable online vendor or big box store? This is the reason I am hesitant to buy batteries off Amazon.


----------



## Leo G

It wasn't a knock off. I just think they buy them in bulk and sell them like that. I was surprised to have it come in an OEM package. Lots of people buying them and they all say it's an OEM battery. Of course there are a few that say they got a knock off and show a battery that looks nothing like a Milwaukee, so I just don't believe them.

The battery looks, has all the correct stickers and acts like a Milwaukee 5.0Ah battery. The one I just got it absolutely the real deal because of the packaging.

Just looking back it seems it was 2 different sellers even though I did the link from my ordered history.

The first battery that came as loose was from the store 'Find it at the Bay'

And this one I got came from 'JB Tool Sales' and it was 8 cents cheaper.


----------



## cedarboarder

Windycity said:


> Shoot I Couldn’t resist!! i am long past due to upgrade my 18v crap and my old impact driver was feeling a little weak lately and will say damm the new impact is really nice. Plus the cordless 18v saw was pretty weak but it was tolerable since I don’t use it that often
> 
> At least now the battery’s are all compatible with my new sds plus rotary hammer I bought earlier this year so they are all interchangeable
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm might be pulling the trigger on this saw tonight with 2 flex volt batts. will be replacing my 10 year old makita corded 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## TRThomas

Leo G said:


> It wasn't a knock off. I just think they buy them in bulk and sell them like that. I was surprised to have it come in an OEM package. Lots of people buying them and they all say it's an OEM battery. Of course there are a few that say they got a knock off and show a battery that looks nothing like a Milwaukee, so I just don't believe them.
> 
> The battery looks, has all the correct stickers and acts like a Milwaukee 5.0Ah battery. The one I just got it absolutely the real deal because of the packaging.
> 
> Just looking back it seems it was 2 different sellers even though I did the link from my ordered history.
> 
> The first battery that came as loose was from the store 'Find it at the Bay'
> 
> And this one I got came from 'JB Tool Sales' and it was 8 cents cheaper.


Oh okay, first time I read it as you got a well disguised knockoff but rereading it I see that is not the case. Interesting that they sell un-packaged batteries. I guess if you're not hanging 20 of them from some pegboard and not worried about some scumbag stuffing it in a jacket you don't need to seal it. 

In the spirit of the thread, I ordered some Oetiker single ear hose clamps and some 3/4" OD 5/8" ID barbed GHT fittings to replace the ends on this 75' rubber Goodyear water hose. The hose itself is nice and seems durable, but the cheap (really disappointing considering the price of the hose) factory male fitting ruptured after less than 2 months of use. I thought about returning it but figured I'd just fix it with some high quality brass fittings and clamps.


----------



## Deckhead

cedarboarder said:


> I'm might be pulling the trigger on this saw tonight with 2 flex volt batts. will be replacing my 10 year old makita corded
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Pretty great saw. I have no regrets.


----------



## shanewreckd

Yesterday I picked up some new Redwing 2414s. And then while out getting a new battery for the little lady's car, I saw the new Fatmax on a sale... so I just HAD to try it out. Got a 26'/8m, going to abuse the heck out of it in Rupert. We will see how it holds up :laughing:


----------



## Peter_C

TRThomas said:


> Oh okay, first time I read it as you got a well disguised knockoff but rereading it I see that is not the case. Interesting that they sell un-packaged batteries. I guess if you're not hanging 20 of them from some pegboard and not worried about some scumbag stuffing it in a jacket you don't need to seal it.
> 
> In the spirit of the thread, I ordered some Oetiker single ear hose clamps and some 3/4" OD 5/8" ID barbed GHT fittings to replace the ends on this 75' rubber Goodyear water hose. The hose itself is nice and seems durable, but the cheap (really disappointing considering the price of the hose) factory male fitting ruptured after less than 2 months of use. I thought about returning it but figured I'd just fix it with some high quality brass fittings and clamps.


It is very common for sellers on Ebay to buy complete kits, then break them down and sell them individually. The good sellers can be easily distinguished by their feedback and what else they are selling. They will have impacts, drills, batteries, saws, cases, chargers, etc. The stuff you would expect to find in a kit. 

I have no problem buying unpackaged Makita, Milwaukee, etc. from Ebay by first surveying the seller. If the price is beyond cheap with zero feedback...well it probably is a scam. 

In the last month I bought two white water kayaks decimating my tool budget for awhile.  :sad:


----------



## cedarboarder

Deckhead said:


> Pretty great saw. I have no regrets.


ordered it.  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

Peter_C said:


> It is very common for sellers on Ebay to buy complete kits, then break them down and sell them individually. The good sellers can be easily distinguished by their feedback and what else they are selling. They will have impacts, drills, batteries, saws, cases, chargers, etc. The stuff you would expect to find in a kit.
> 
> I have no problem buying unpackaged Makita, Milwaukee, etc. from Ebay by first surveying the seller. If the price is beyond cheap with zero feedback...well it probably is a scam.
> 
> In the last month I bought two white water kayaks decimating my tool budget for awhile.  :sad:


yeah some of the sellers are legit tool suppliers. 
Every full moon ebay has some nice 10%-20%off promo codes.


----------



## Windycity

Deckhead said:


> Pretty great saw. I have no regrets.




After having it for a couple of weeks now I agree! Great saw! I am really happy with it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter_C

cedarboarder said:


> yeah some of the sellers are legit tool suppliers.
> Every full moon ebay has some nice 10%-20%off promo codes.


Oh yeah those promos are hard to spot for me since they are on Ebay's home page, and I always go straight to "My Ebay". Awesome when I get to use them though. Bought my Festool OF1010 using a 20% code which is about the only way to get a discount on Festool. 

Folks should post into this thread immediately upon spotting an Ebay coupon code :thumbsup:


----------



## cedarboarder

Peter_C said:


> Folks should post into this thread immediately upon spotting an Ebay coupon code :thumbsup:


will do, My gf runs a small shop on ebay. 
I've saved about 300 this year with codes


----------



## Peter_C

cedarboarder said:


> will do, My gf runs a small shop on ebay.
> I've saved about 300 this year with codes


Your Canadian Ebay probably runs different promos than the USA Ebay, but help your fellow Canuck's out :thumbsup:


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Picked these up at lowes today. Clearanced for 100 bucks a piece


----------



## Lettusbee

They're here.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Well that only took forever. Good thing they're durable. Otherwise that box they came in might show what was on the inside too.


----------



## Lettusbee

Leo G said:


> Well that only took forever. Good thing they're durable. Otherwise that box they came in might show what was on the inside too.


I was definitely concerned. Toolnut did a good job packing the box. One little scratch from UPS' best efforts.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

1200 miles, two days, 25k pounds of new goodies.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## onmywayup

Went up to Depot today to buy a cordless Dewalt router.... Only to find it won't be available until Spring 2019. Doh. Really was set on having it today.

As a consolation prize, I got on Amazon and bought a 6AH and two 5AH batteries. I've got a second crew running full time now, so I'm adding batteries and doubles of things.

Depot price for the same three batteries was almost DOUBLE the online price, and I made sure I got Dewalt OEM batteries, not some knock offs.


----------



## tjbnwi

WarnerConstInc. said:


> 1200 miles, two days, 25k pounds of new goodies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Moved into your new space?

Tom


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

tjbnwi said:


> Moved into your new space?
> 
> Tom


No, picking stuff I bought. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Love calling Newman Whitney, they told me machine was built in 1972, that the head in it was a Wesson and that it cost 85k then. The last years they made these, late 90s, they were over 180k. Parts in stock and they can cast a part if I need anything. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

My new little miter saw for in work trailer. Nothing fancy, does not take up much room and does everything I need putting in windows. My daughter likes making things and has been wanting a miter saw, so decided to buy a new one and give her my old one which is still in good shape.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee

Randy Bush said:


> My new little miter saw for in work trailer. Nothing fancy, does not take up much room and does everything I need putting in windows. My daughter likes making things and has been wanting a miter saw, so decided to buy a new one and give her my old one which is still in good shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using Tapatalk


Where in Blue Blazes did you find a craftsman miter saw? Is Sears still around? Is Lowes selling Craftsman miter saws?


----------



## Peter_C

Ebay has a 15% off coupon good until 6:00 pm Pacific time today. *Use coupon code PICKSOON by 6pm PT$25 dollar minimum purchase. Can be combined. Applies to Canada too!
*
https://pages.ebay.com/promo/2018/0927/69157.html?_trkparms=&clkid=7042122981422563692


----------



## koa

Peter_C said:


> Ebay has a 15% off coupon good until 6:00 pm Pacific time today. *Use coupon code PICKSOON by 6pm PT$25 dollar minimum purchase. Can be combined. Applies to Canada too!
> *
> https://pages.ebay.com/promo/2018/0927/69157.html?_trkparms=&clkid=7042122981422563692



https://www.ebay.com/itm/DeWALT-DW7...1d46f64760ffe6ed36&ul_noapp=true&shqty=1#shId


----------



## Randy Bush

Lettusbee said:


> Where in Blue Blazes did you find a craftsman miter saw? Is Sears still around? Is Lowes selling Craftsman miter saws?


Online Sears.com


----------



## Big Johnson

Peter_C said:


> Ebay has a 15% off coupon good until 6:00 pm Pacific time today. *Use coupon code PICKSOON by 6pm PT$25 dollar minimum purchase. Can be combined. Applies to Canada too!
> *
> https://pages.ebay.com/promo/2018/0927/69157.html?_trkparms=&clkid=7042122981422563692


Just used it on a 108 roll of kerdi. $100 OTD. :thumbup:


----------



## nickelec

I need to purchase a new miter saw basically cut 2x stock what would u guys recommend DeWalt , Makita,Delta,?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

nickelec said:


> I need to purchase a new miter saw basically cut 2x stock what would u guys recommend DeWalt , Makita,Delta,?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Battery or you want a tail on it? If battery just go with the batteries you have ,,:thumbsup:


----------



## nickelec

I'm not a GC I'm an electrician but have some small framing to do my cordless stuff is Hilti so that's out I'd rather something with a tail

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

If you're just doing less than occasional framing then go to Harbor Freight and get a chopsaw for $50.

If you want something for cutting trim and such go Bosch, DeWalt or Makita.


----------



## nickelec

I definitely don't want some harbor freight garbage if I'm going to buy something I would spend some money I probably will be doing some base and casings

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Well that's not just cutting 2x4's. I've had Hitachi and Bosch. The early Hitachi was great, the newer one wasn't. The Bosch is great. Both the saws I have are probably more than you need.

A 10" chopsaw would probably be a good fit for you, not a slider. DeWalt will probably have the best price.


----------



## nickelec

I'm looking at the dewalt dw716xps 300 bucks on Amazon probably going to pull the trigger on that one

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee

The DW716 is great for basic framing tasks and will last forever. If you're going to get serious about trim work you may need to spend some time to dial it in. That would be true with most saws though.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

nickelec said:


> I definitely don't want some harbor freight garbage if I'm going to buy something I would spend some money I probably will be doing some base and casings
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


This one will cut every thing you will ever need,, I'll knock some off the price,, when can you pick it up :blink:
https://honolulu.craigslist.org/oah/tls/d/bosch-12-inch-dual-bevel/6669496933.html


----------



## nickelec

Lol well I'm in NYC how.does 16 hours sound

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

the beast arrived with 2 batteries. nice upgrade. my old makita saw is for sale haha.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee

Gonna nerd out on this Titanium nail puller. 









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TRThomas

nickelec said:


> I'm looking at the dewalt dw716xps 300 bucks on Amazon probably going to pull the trigger on that one
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Great miter saw. Can cut really big crown nested, 6-1/2" base vertically and it is relatively light weight for a 12" saw. Not a fan of the "back fence" which you need to achieve their advertised 2x10 crosscut capacity. I just lift the head of the saw and the material together to crosscut stuff too big for leaving flat on the table. Don't tell the safety police. 

I've seen the Flexvolt version of this on sale several times this year for not much more than this, but can't say if or when it will be on sale again.


----------



## TRThomas

Lettusbee said:


> Gonna nerd out on this Titanium nail puller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


That thing looks much more substantial than the Stiletto one I bought last year. Every time I use it, I expect it to break in half or chip a tooth.


----------



## Stryker1-1

For a minute I was like a nail puller that came with a DVD to watch then I realized it was a sticker

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

All my nail pullers come with a person to use it. It's the damnest thing. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## pinwheel

Wasn't sure whether to post this in CAA thread, or TBA thread. :whistling

Picked up 16 new to me moulding heads in an online auction. Paid less than 25 cents on the dollar, so they could have qualified for CAA thread as well. Retail is over $4k worth of heads.

Gonna be nice not having to change the most common used knives. Set em up & leave em.:thumbup:


----------



## Leo G

Still $125 a head. I don't think CCA would have qualified :w00t:


----------



## pinwheel

Leo G said:


> Still $125 a head. I don't think CCA would have qualified :w00t:


How'd you come up with that #? There's 16 heads there & I paid less than $1k for all of em.

Aftermarket 60 mm heads . sell for $200 each, the 100 mm heads sell for $300 each. These genuine weinig heads, not aftermarket.


----------



## Leo G

Thought there were only 8


----------



## Deckhead

I got one of those deals you guys always talk about at home Depot. Ive been looking for a deal on something from Milwaukee M12 stuff to keep in the shop. I like the idea of M12 in the shop and heavier stuff for on the job. Found a M12 only jigsaw that was used in their hardware section with a 4.0 battery priced for $99. Then got the Fuel M12 impact/hammer drill for $229. Then for some reason it gave me a promotion on the jigsaw for $99 off.

I ended up with drill/impact/jigsaw and 2 - 4.0ah batteries 1 - 2.0ah battery and a charger for $229. Not too bad.


----------



## cedarboarder

Deckhead said:


> I got one of those deals you guys always talk about at home Depot. Ive been looking for a deal on something from Milwaukee M12 stuff to keep in the shop. I like the idea of M12 in the shop and heavier stuff for on the job. Found a M12 only jigsaw that was used in their hardware section with a 4.0 battery priced for $99. Then got the Fuel M12 impact/hammer drill for $229. Then for some reason it gave me a promotion on the jigsaw for $99 off.
> 
> I ended up with drill/impact/jigsaw and 2 - 4.0ah batteries 1 - 2.0ah battery and a charger for $229. Not too bad.


Nice score.


----------



## griz

Martinez hammer arrived today.

Appears to be an impressive tool.

Feels more substantial than the Ti-Bone.


----------



## Jaws

griz said:


> Martinez hammer arrived today.
> 
> Appears to be an impressive tool.
> 
> Feels more substantial than the Ti-Bone.


I'd buy one and give my tibone to one of my lead carpenters but I'm afraid it would never get beat up like my Tibone is lol

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## griz

Jaws said:


> I'd buy one and give my tibone to one of my lead carpenters but I'm afraid it would never get beat up like my Tibone is lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk



get a martinez and give it to one of the leads to use for a week or two...

think i'll let my grandson's play with mine for a couple of weekends to get the shine off of it...:whistling:laughing:


----------



## Jaws

griz said:


> get a martinez and give it to one of the leads to use for a week or two...
> 
> think i'll let my grandson's play with mine for a couple of weekends to get the shine off of it...:whistling:laughing:


Nah. Im sentimental to my bags, skill saw and bags. 

They'll get a couple more frames/forms anyway with my office/showroom and my brothers new house. Probably frame my duplexes too

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead

pinwheel said:


> How'd you come up with that #? There's 16 heads there & I paid less than $1k for all of em.
> 
> Aftermarket 60 mm heads . sell for $200 each, the 100 mm heads sell for $300 each. These genuine weinig heads, not aftermarket.


Almost double the aftermarket for genuine heads. The 9" heads or whatever they are insanely costly.

Nice score, big Time saver not having to insert knives and balance them. Advanatge did this and my buddy never got on board with it. Difference was Advantage never had downtime between profiles and a monkey could change the heads.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

I needed a longer reach puller than my 20" one. I think these will do.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## griz

griz said:


> get a martinez and give it to one of the leads to use for a week or two...
> 
> think i'll let my grandson's play with mine for a couple of weekends to get the shine off of it...:whistling:laughing:


so i took the martinez by a job today where i know two bad ass carpenters.

dropped it off at 7 and came back at lunch....

they wouldn't give it up....

wanted to trade ti-bones for it....:laughing:

eventually got it back but got two converts....:thumbup:


----------



## Calidecks

griz said:


> so i took the martinez by a job today where i know two bad ass carpenters.
> 
> 
> 
> dropped it off at 7 and came back at lunch....
> 
> 
> 
> they wouldn't give it up....
> 
> 
> 
> wanted to trade ti-bones for it....:laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> eventually got it back but got two converts....:thumbup:




It's a bad ass hammer. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## META

Now you got me considering it.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Worked like a champ.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

I think he more than likely had this one blueprinted before he sold off Stiletto. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks

What'a bargain! With two batteries and two fuel cartridges!










Mike.
_______________


----------



## Deckhead

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Worked like a champ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


What are you pulling that you need more than a 20" gear puller for? Mine's probably 8" and is plenty for anything I've needed it for.

Is it for a dust collector or something? Anything else it's hard to imagine over a 20" reach. I guess you deal with a lot of direct drive stuff that is outrageously large. Haha


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Deckhead said:


> What are you pulling that you need more than a 20" gear puller for? Mine's probably 8" and is plenty for anything I've needed it for.
> 
> Is it for a dust collector or something? Anything else it's hard to imagine over a 20" reach. I guess you deal with a lot of direct drive stuff that is outrageously large. Haha


I needed 22" of reach to pull that rotor so I could get to the out board bearing to change it. Arbor on a SRL is 24" long, gang rips even longer. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

Deckhead said:


> Pretty great saw. I have no regrets.


yeah pretty great saw got to use it a bit and the adjustments are easy for bevels, The line on the base plate is helpful for lining up. The weight is not bad at all with 6 ah battery. well ballanced saw. good line of sight. no regrets. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter_C

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I needed 22" of reach to pull that rotor so I could get to the out board bearing to change it. Arbor on a SRL is 24" long, gang rips even longer.


 *shrugs* An upright hydro press, with bearing separators, would have worked too as another option. Would have spread the pressure points out even. Handy owning a hydro press, but not everyone has one. Kinda required in an auto shop though.

Edit: To be clear the pullers got the job done just fine!


Today I bought some quick clamps from the Dollar Store. BIG purchase I know don't be too impressed.


----------



## Deckhead

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I needed 22" of reach to pull that rotor so I could get to the out board bearing to change it. Arbor on a SRL is 24" long, gang rips even longer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Probably one of the reasons changing the bearings on a gang rip are stupid expensive. 

Sidenote - ever hear a bearing on the arbor go bad on a gang rip? Sounds like a friggin explosion. Heard it on a Mereen Johnson and I thought we were coming under enemy fire.:laughing:


----------



## VinylHanger

Peter_C said:


> *shrugs* An upright hydro press, with bearing separators, would have worked too as another option. Would have spread the pressure points out even. Handy owning a hydro press, but not everyone has one. Kinda required in an auto shop though.
> 
> Edit: To be clear the pullers got the job done just fine!
> 
> 
> Today I bought some quick clamps from the Dollar Store. BIG purchase I know don't be too impressed.


Don't feel bad. I bought 5 paint cups today at the Dollar store.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Peter_C said:


> *shrugs* An upright hydro press, with bearing separators, would have worked too as another option. Would have spread the pressure points out even. Handy owning a hydro press, but not everyone has one. Kinda required in an auto shop though.
> 
> Edit: To be clear the pullers got the job done just fine!
> 
> 
> Today I bought some quick clamps from the Dollar Store. BIG purchase I know don't be too impressed.


I could not fixture that in either one of my presses. It wouldn't fit in my greenard #4 or my hydraulic h frame press. If you actually look at it, you would have saw that right after the rotor was the break disc, then the huge end plate with the bearing housing. All that was too tight to each other to fit in a press. 

It all had to come off this way because the plate on the outboard end was freeze fit from the factory, and not coming off. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson

Doesn’t say how long the battery lasts or if it works just plugged in after the battery is junk. But for $30 I might take a chance. 

https://www.menards.com/main/lighti...045-c-7546.htm?tid=3983254765852324842&ipos=1


----------



## Leo G

VinylHanger said:


> Don't feel bad. I bought 5 paint cups today at the Dollar store.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Never thought of that. I use to pay about 40 cents for them now they're above 70 cents. Unless I"m using 2K poly I have to throw them away unless I want to vigorously clean them and I'd probably use more in thinner than to just buy new ones. You think the dollar store cups will handle lacquer?


----------



## pinwheel

Leo G said:


> Never thought of that. I use to pay about 40 cents for them now they're above 70 cents. Unless I"m using 2K poly I have to throw them away unless I want to vigorously clean them and I'd probably use more in thinner than to just buy new ones. You think the dollar store cups will handle lacquer?



Order em from Amazon for $35-40/100 for qts.


----------



## Leo G

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Southbluff

pinwheel said:


> Here ya go


The cheap ones I have are different from that one. Here is a pic of the graduations.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

pinwheel said:


> Here ya go


So 32oz is to the tippytop of the cup? I mix 10, 20 and 25 oz. But then you have to add catalyst and thinner to them. So 11.5, 23, 27.75. 

Looks like that'll get pretty close to the top of the cup. I'll have to look at my Campy cups and see where the 32oz mark is.


----------



## pinwheel

Southbluff said:


> The cheap ones I have are different from that one. Here is a pic of the graduations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Here's the logo on these.


----------



## Tinstaafl

Leo G said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Shame, Leo. That's a shabby thanks. :whistling


----------



## Leo G

Good as it's going to get.


----------



## Big Johnson

Leo G said:


> Good as it's going to get.


...


----------



## eyeinstine

🤩


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter_C

Unger.const said:


> Ouuuhhhh.....uuuhhhhhhh........it jumped off the shelf and attacked me........I made a citizen's arrest and locked it up in the truck till help arrives......


I would really like to give the Milwaukee a try at some point, just to compare it to the Makita. 

Run Stihl BioPlus bar oil in it and you have an environmentally friendly chainsaw. 

Recommend getting a spare chain for it too as I believe, like the Makita, it is a narrow gauge, which is not commonly sold yet, so I buy Oregon's from Ebay for around $11.00 each. I tried swapping bar and chain, pulling a wider semi-chisel chain on mine, and it didn't cut as fast, and cut out.


Edit: I have to walk that back. Home Depot does stock the chains. 

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Oregon-16-in-Chainsaw-Chain-R56/205806137


Ebay still wins for pricing though. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/R56-Oregon...Zc7vi:sc:USPSFirstClass!55108!US!-1:rk:2:pf:0


----------



## Big Johnson

Peter_C said:


> I would really like to give the Milwaukee a try at some point, just to compare it to the Makita.
> 
> Run Stihl BioPlus bar oil in it and you have an environmentally friendly chainsaw.
> 
> Recommend getting a spare chain for it too as I believe, like the Makita, it is a narrow gauge, which is not commonly sold yet, so I buy Oregon's from Ebay for around $11.00 each. I tried swapping bar and chain, pulling a wider semi-chisel chain on mine, and it didn't cut as fast, and cut out.
> 
> 
> Edit: I have to walk that back. Home Depot does stock the chains.
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Oregon-16-in-Chainsaw-Chain-R56/205806137
> 
> 
> Ebay still wins for pricing though.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/R56-Oregon...Zc7vi:sc:USPSFirstClass!55108!US!-1:rk:2:pf:0


The makita is a 14”.


----------



## Randy Bush

Got a set of these yestetday for job am doing. 278.00 for the pair. Owner of a small yard that I am friends with, also got me the job using them on. 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter_C

Big Johnson said:


> The makita is a 14”.


:whistling
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Makita-...Cordless-Chain-Saw-Tool-Only-XCU04Z/303718116


I wanted a 14" bar as it is my preference for cutting most stuff. 12" when working in a tree if possible with a top handle saw. Then bigger as needed.


----------



## Big Johnson

Peter_C said:


> :whistling
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Makita-...Cordless-Chain-Saw-Tool-Only-XCU04Z/303718116
> 
> 
> I wanted a 14" bar as it is my preference for cutting most stuff. 12" when working in a tree if possible with a top handle saw. Then bigger as needed.


Ahh, mines a 14”. I thought makita only made a 12” and 14”.


----------



## pinwheel

I got a phone call from Darcey this afternoon. (aka my crack dealer). 

After I got off the phone, I went to the garage where my wife was talking with the GC. I shouted, it's Darcey's fault, it's Darcey's fault.:laughing:


She says, "you bought a damn straighline saw, didn't you?"

Me, "Not yet"

Wasn't because we didn't try, bidding just went out of budget. Till next time.


----------



## META

I just got this with an additional extension for my 2.7h weed eater.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee

Randy Bush said:


> Got a set of these yestetday for job am doing. 278.00 for the pair. Owner of a small yard that I am friends with, also got me the job using them on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using Tapatalk


$278 for the Pair?!!!

Congrats to you, but now I'm upset at how much I had to pay for the pair I bought last month!


----------



## VinylHanger

META said:


> I just got this with an additional extension for my 2.7h weed eater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I love my Stihl one. Great for reaching in and clearing big brush as well.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Youngin'

Tried one of those Milwaukee tape measures after my Stanley wrecked. They've been making them for a few years now and they're still junk. It lasted one month. The head got bent (somehow) and today when I retracted it the first 7 inches broke off. Back to Stanley...


----------



## Youngin'

griz said:


> Martinez hammer arrived today.
> 
> Appears to be an impressive tool.
> 
> Feels more substantial than the Ti-Bone.


I see an unnecessary tool purchase in my future...


----------



## TheConstruct

Finally added a track saw to the trailer:clap:. I tried going to the usual tool place I shop at and after 45 minutes there dealing with three different people there who all kept getting side tracked with other customers and phone calls I found out they didnt have the saw that showed in their inventory or the connector rails. No problem with them not having it but the customer service was so lousy I went to another place. Took about 5 minutes and they got the saw with 55" track, connector rails, accessory kit and an additional 55" track brought in from another store the next day. Awesome, found my new tool store... well the additional track didnt make :laughing::laughing: I was really hoping to break down some ply on Monday with it... hopefully have the other track soon. 

LS1019 on Bosch gravity rise is a couple months old but worth posting because it's a killer setup. Replaced my 13 year old makita slider that was falling apart. Itll be my framing miter saw now.


----------



## Big Johnson

META said:


> Both my Bostitch 7/16" crown staplers need repair so I just ordered this. Wish I still had my old German or Japanese made Hitachi.
> 
> Max TA551B/16-11 Superstapler Medium Crown Stapler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk




I have the bostitch, total POS. I also have a Senco, it’s a little better. Paslodes are good.. A guy I worked for had a few and they always worked good.


----------



## META

I hve two of the Bostitch 651S5 models. Both have the same issue where the firing pins won't retract consistently, and then intermittent firing when they do. Probably bad O rings.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## META

So, this just arrived for me when I got home. It's heavy, and I like that. I just rapid fired 1 3/4" staples into solid pine at 100 psi, no trouble at all. 

Has rafter hook and swivel air nozzle.

The adjustable tip will easily be modified for hanging siding. 

The staple clear out completely folds out of the way for easy clearing of jammed staples. 

This is superior in design to the Bostitch models I have.

I think I am gonna like this one.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis

Bought a mud monster. It mixes full buckets of mortar, etc in under 3 minutes according to the box. 

Hopefully bucket mixing is going to be faster and more consistent with it. $50, I'll see if I like it.


----------



## Peter_C

hdavis said:


> Bought a mud monster. It mixes full buckets of mortar, etc in under 3 minutes according to the box.
> 
> Hopefully bucket mixing is going to be faster and more consistent with it. $50, I'll see if I like it.


Got a link? Never heard of one and couldn't find any information.


----------



## Warren

META said:


> So, this just arrived for me when I got home. It's heavy, and I like that. I just rapid fired 1 3/4" staples into solid pine at 100 psi, no trouble at all.
> 
> Has rafter hook and swivel air nozzle.
> 
> The adjustable tip will easily be modified for hanging siding.
> 
> The staple clear out completely folds out of the way for easy clearing of jammed staples.
> 
> This is superior in design to the Bostitch models I have.
> 
> I think I am gonna like this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Does that shoot the Senco or the Paslode staples? I am looking as well. Still have one 20 year old Hitachi that still fires, as well as several newer Senco's that disappoint constantly. Years ago, I liked the Paslodes, but always found that they shot so well when new, but within a year or two they never seemed to work well.


----------



## Big Johnson

Warren said:


> Does that shoot the Senco or the Paslode staples? I am looking as well. Still have one 20 year old Hitachi that still fires, as well as several newer Senco's that disappoint constantly. Years ago, I liked the Paslodes, but always found that they shot so well when new, but within a year or two they never seemed to work well.


What’s your issue with the new Senco? Not fully setting staples?


----------



## Big Johnson

Peter_C said:


> Got a link? Never heard of one and couldn't find any information.


,,,


----------



## Warren

Big Johnson said:


> What’s your issue with the new Senco? Not fully setting staples?


Yep. That, and one of mine sets 2 or 3, then leaves one about halfway driven in. I think the driver might be bent. I think I have bought a new Senco every year for the last 3 or 4 years.


----------



## Big Johnson

Warren said:


> Yep. That, and one of mine sets 2 or 3, then leaves one about halfway driven in. I think the driver might be bent. I think I have bought a new Senco every year for the last 3 or 4 years.


:thumbsup:
I have the same issue.


----------



## Peter_C

Big Johnson said:


>


The same photo came up in my search of "mud monster thinset" too. :laughing:


----------



## META

Warren said:


> Does that shoot the Senco or the Paslode staples? I am looking as well. Still have one 20 year old Hitachi that still fires, as well as several newer Senco's that disappoint constantly. Years ago, I liked the Paslodes, but always found that they shot so well when new, but within a year or two they never seemed to work well.


7/16"w x 1-2" length, 16 gauge. The make of staple shouldn't be much an issue in my experience. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis

...
https://www.mud-monster.com/store/p1/Mud_Monster.html


----------



## hdavis

Peter_C said:


> Got a link? Never heard of one and couldn't find any information.


Posted right above. They hsd one in stock at my local masonry supply. I asked the counter guy about it, and he said some people love them and some hate them.

Anyone claiming a 30 sec mix time on some products has my attention.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Peter_C said:


> Got a link? Never heard of one and couldn't find any information.


https://www.facebook.com/mudmonsters1017/

https://www.amazon.com/Mud-Monster-nbks5pe-Mixer/dp/B01K4MESCO


----------



## TimNJ

hdavis said:


> ...
> https://www.mud-monster.com/store/p1/Mud_Monster.html


Looks like something you attach to a skid steer.
No wonder it mixes in 30 seconds.


----------



## Warren

META said:


> 7/16"w x 1-2" length, 16 gauge. The make of staple shouldn't be much an issue in my experience.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


That is the same as the Senco. That helps me make the decision to buy one of those. At least that way, I can still use the same staples in my current guns.


----------



## RichVT

hdavis said:


> Posted right above. They hsd one in stock at my local masonry supply. I asked the counter guy about it, and he said some people love them and some hate them.
> 
> Anyone claiming a 30 sec mix time on some products has my attention.


I have a bucket mortar mixer that does what it claims.

http://www.bucketmortarmixer.com/


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

New heavy lifter. 1963 Clark.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead

WarnerConstInc. said:


> New heavy lifter. 1963 Clark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


That thing is a beast!


----------



## cedarboarder

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Like a miter saw on steroids.
> Unlike a RAS, unipoint always cuts through same 0 point on the fence no matter what.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


This the mitre saw stand that you dial in your cut and the fence moves?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

cedarboarder said:


> This the mitre saw stand that you dial in your cut and the fence moves?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


No, that is a tiger stop or razor fence. 

When you want to cut a miter with a RAS, the point that the blade comes through the changes due to the arm pivoting on the column at the back of the saw. On a unipoint the pivot is in the middle of the turn table, just like a miter saw. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fixed

Californiadecks said:


> Your won't be disappointed. That's the best bar on the planet.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


They are definitely awesome. I have their "landscaping bar", which also kicks ass. Perfect for prying out shrubs, small trees, concrete etc while landscaping.









Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## pinwheel

Leo G said:


> I ordered from the link you posted to Amazon and I didn't get the same cups you got. I got the ones pictured on the link, the TCP cups.
> 
> They are bigger than the cups I get from Atlantic Plywood which are the Campy Cups. But they only have the 2 oz markings not the 1 oz markings. You can put 32oz in the cup and still have a good amount of stirring room.
> 
> You sure that was the link?


I just checked my order page from amazon. Here's the link to what I ordered. The picture shows the tcp global cups. Beats me why I got different cups.


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00IJD848A/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Leo G

I have lacquer thinner in it right now. Let it sit overnight with a lid on it. They fit tight together so it not easy to separate them. But it's not hard either. You have to pull from both sides and it comes out. My "big" batch is 25oz plus catalyst and thinner for the old cups. I think I can do 30oz for the big batch now.


----------



## cedarboarder

Californiadecks said:


> Your won't be disappointed. That's the best bar on the planet.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


 When I read this on tapatalk preview I thought you are going to tell us the best wattering hole on the planet... different type of bar I see. haha

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

cedarboarder said:


> When I read this on tapatalk preview I thought you are going to tell us the best wattering hole on the planet... different type of bar I see. haha
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk




:laughing: My Lordy! I've seen a few of those. I have some stories!


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

I picked up a Makita miter saw stand because it looks better in the van that the yellow one:jester: and a set of med size 3rd hands.


----------



## cedarboarder

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I picked up a Makita miter saw stand because it looks better in the van that the yellow one:jester: and a set of med size 3rd hands.


hahaha, your right. Dewalt yellow does not clash well with Makita teal. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I picked up a Makita miter saw stand because it looks better in the van that the yellow one:jester: and a set of med size 3rd hands.


I’m guessing that van is 36V not 18?:jester:


----------



## Big Johnson

Sorry, forgot my disclaimer


Disclaimer: I’m not authority on Makita tools or their voltages.


----------



## rrk

I guess the Bosch color is close enough to stay in the van


----------



## Mordekyle

For the most part, I use these to make square cuts on exterior trim. 

At $5, I thought I would see how the mini version rides in my back pocket.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom M

That Makita looks like the Bosch I have. Very sturdy saw set up :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Johnson

Mordekyle said:


> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20181026/ff78083dc431bcde232336a838e55e05.jpg[/I
> 
> For the most part, I use these to make square cuts on exterior trim.
> 
> At $5, I thought I would see how the mini version rides in my back pocket.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/quote]
> 
> I break those all the time, but I only buy them when they’re free. Menards has them for “free after rebate” from time to time. I think they’re nicer to use than the metal ones. Not sure why.
> 
> The free ones are bright green so they’re easy to spot when I leave it somewhere.
> 
> 
> And it has a good name.;)
> 
> [url]https://www.menards.com/main/tools-hardware/hand-tools/measuring-layout-tools-accessories-kits/johnson-level-reg-7-plastic-rafter-square/53-026/p-1444436552318-c-9149.htm?tid=-6589069420791906813&ipos=4[/url]


----------



## pinwheel

Big Johnson said:


> I break those all the time, but I only buy them when they’re free. Menards has them for “free after rebate” from time to time. I think they’re nicer to use than the metal ones. Not sure why.
> 
> The free ones are bright green so they’re easy to spot when I leave it somewhere.
> 
> 
> And it has a good name.
> 
> https://www.menards.com/main/tools-...18-c-9149.htm?tid=-6589069420791906813&ipos=4


I'm still using the old swanson I bought 34 years ago when I first started in the trades. I left it on a top of some cabinets last summer & felt lost. Thankfully the HO found it & gave it back. Aint no breaking it in my back pocket, at least never have yet & I carry it there a lot.


----------



## pinwheel

Does anyone know if you can buy this little dewalt storage box separate? I've got 2 of them that came with multitools & really like em, but can't find anywhere to buy just the box.


----------



## Peter_C

I do believe he modified his speed square by cutting it down. Interesting...let us know how you like it. 

The plastics squares have the benefit of being lightweight.


----------



## Tinstaafl

Peter_C said:


> The plastics squares have the benefit of being lightweight.


But they won't take near the beating my Swanson puts up with. Shim, prybar, whatever...

Carry it in my hip pocket all the time.


----------



## Peter_C

Tinstaafl said:


> But they won't take near the beating my Swanson puts up with. Shim, prybar, whatever...
> 
> Carry it in my hip pocket all the time.


Can't say as I have ever used my aluminum speed square as a pry bar. Don't remember reading that in the instructions :laughing: 

I bought a pretty blue aluminum Empire recently, but haven't put it into rotation yet. 

Well someone needs to throw down on a Martinez titanium square. Feel free to test it out as a pry bar :whistling
https://www.martineztools.com/titanium-martinez-square-pre-release-registration/


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Forklift showed up today, changed oil and filter, fixed power steering leak an adjusted the brakes. 

Put it to work tonight. 










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Forklift showed up today, changed oil and filter, fixed power steering leak an adjusted the brakes.
> 
> Put it to work tonight.
> 
> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20181027/27039f981d16319734a7731896456768.jpg[/IM[IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20181027/ac9de9c4eb0e35fbb49a6b6db8d54ca0.jpg[/IM[IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20181027/03b901926e6155254dad151d19ff650c.jpg[/I'
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk[/quote]
> 
> 
> Don’t forget to grease her?


----------



## cedarboarder

Mordekyle said:


> For the most part, I use these to make square cuts on exterior trim.
> 
> At $5, I thought I would see how the mini version rides in my back pocket.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am also in the market for new speed square. any suggestions? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## asevereid

cedarboarder said:


> I am also in the market for new speed square. any suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


What are you looking for it to do?
Absolutely nothing wrong with the tried and true Swanson... But that adjustable Stanley one is pretty solid too. 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Idothat

For just a regular speed square , nothing but Swanson. 
Every other one I’ve ever bought wasn’t accurate.


----------



## TheGrizz

So I fell off the wagon. Walking down the weatherstripping aisle at Lowes and passed the shop vacs. Been looking for a Bosch battery vacuum. Been eyeing one on Amazon UK for $250, and Lowes had it on the shelf all of a sudden for $119.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

asevereid said:


> What are you looking for it to do?
> Absolutely nothing wrong with the tried and true Swanson... But that adjustable Stanley one is pretty solid too.


I use both of those and this small one for trim. Well it's not this one, this one is in mm-cm I used it in Japan but I have one in inches.


----------



## cedarboarder

Idothat said:


> For just a regular speed square , nothing but Swanson.
> Every other one I’ve ever bought wasn’t accurate.


Nice. I saw them online at Lowe's. got a coupon for spend 100 get 25 off so it will be freebie with some material 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Morning Wood

The Swanson isn’t as nice as it used to be. But it’s still what I use. Especially the large one. 

The castings aren’t as refined as I remember them being in the early 2000’s.


----------



## Stryker1-1

Anyone try the low profile one yet? Thoughts?

I may pick up a couple to test them out.









Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee

Stryker1-1 said:


> Anyone try the low profile one yet? Thoughts?
> 
> I may pick up a couple to test them out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


I've got'em. They don't really hold enough to be useful to me. Might work out ok for your LV stuff though. 

I'm sticking with the regular size ones from now on.


----------



## Stryker1-1

Lettusbee said:


> I've got'em. They don't really hold enough to be useful to me. Might work out ok for your LV stuff though.
> 
> I'm sticking with the regular size ones from now on.


That's what I'm fearing is it will only be deep enough to hold small connectors.

I may pick up one and try it out for my bean connectors and stuff free up a bigger one for other stuff.

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Well get the full size instead of the half size low profile and you can double up on items in the bins.


----------



## Stryker1-1

I don't need it but can't not get it at that price









Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

Stryker1-1 said:


> I don't need it but can't not get it at that price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


yeah. you have to buy it.
Its not worth losing the sleep over :laughing:


----------



## Stryker1-1

I did then I justified the purchase of several other small items with the money saved.

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

cedarboarder said:


> I am also in the market for new speed square. any suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk




I buy a few of these at a time. I love the increment 'scribe ribs'. Also easy to find and read.










Mike.
_______________


----------



## cedarboarder

Californiadecks said:


> I but a few of these at a time. I love the increment 'scribe ribs'. Also easy to find and read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


my second most lost tool. 1st is my Olfa knife. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Stryker1-1

HD by me has the 2 pack of Milwaukee fastback on sale for $8 pisses me off they were sold out.

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## J.C.

Out with the old












In with the new


----------



## cedarboarder

do I see 2 cup holders on that JD? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

J.C. said:


> Out with the old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In with the new


Nice!! Must of set you back a couple pennies. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using Tapatalk


----------



## J.C.

cedarboarder said:


> do I see 2 cup holders on that JD?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Nah, only 1.


----------



## Calidecks

Who makes the best stainless steel 100' tape?


Mike.
_______________


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Looks so much better cleaned up.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TimNJ

J.C. said:


> Out with the old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In with the new


Is that a box blade that came on the back?


----------



## META

Californiadecks said:


> Who makes the best stainless steel 100' tape?
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


I just use a Stanley Fatmax steel 100'.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## pinwheel

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Looks so much better cleaned up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Gotta love that free child labor:laughing:

That things a beast.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

My PT guy nursed that all day, the kids just wanted to drive the new forklift. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee

Californiadecks said:


> Who makes the best stainless steel 100' tape?
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Not Stainless, but have you looked at the Spencer loggers tapes?
https://www.ustape.com/catalog/loggers-tapes/


----------



## META

I didn't realize it, but the Stanley Fatmax 100' actually is stainless. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Lettusbee said:


> Not Stainless, but have you looked at the Spencer loggers tapes?
> 
> https://www.ustape.com/catalog/loggers-tapes/




Thanks for that! Just ordered a 50 footer. I think that'll meet my needs. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## J.C.

TimNJ said:


> Is that a box blade that came on the back?


Yep :thumbup:


----------



## Calidecks

Thanks Letusbee for the tip. Tape measure looks to be high quality!










Mike.
_______________


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Californiadecks said:


> Thanks for that! Just ordered a 50 footer. I think that'll meet my needs.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________





Californiadecks said:


> Thanks Letusbee for the tip. Tape measure looks to be high quality!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


You ordered it at 8:10 last night and got it today?


----------



## Calidecks

DaVinciRemodel said:


> You ordered it at 8:10 last night and got it today?




Yes. We have an Amazon distribution center about a mile long. Literally. Next day is pretty common.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## pinwheel

Heres the deal of the day if ya got dewalt 20 volt.


Phasing out my 18 volt platforms, so I picked up a couple sets of these. Toughbox was quite the bonus.


https://www.acmetools.com/shop/tools/dewalt-cordless-combo-kits/dewalt-dckts240c2


----------



## META

That is a nice looking tape.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stryker1-1

Waiting for these two to hit Canada so I can get them.









Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

Stryker1-1 said:


> Waiting for these two to hit Canada so I can get them.


got part #s for these?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Californiadecks said:


> How would it be for digging small footings?
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Yes good for small ones. I find I do need 3 different sizes I have the BullDawg that one in the pic, same as the one you listed and the DH1020. I just don't do enough big work for a 60lber.


----------



## Calidecks

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Yes good for small ones. I find I do need 3 different sizes I have the BullDawg that one in the pic, same as the one you listed and the DH1020. I just don't do enough big work for a 60lber.



I have these two. But I'd like a smaller one for small footings. 













Mike.
_______________


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Californiadecks said:


> I have these two. But I'd like a smaller one for small footings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


The 18lber is the DH712VC









and the 12lber the 11264EVS. Maybe the 18lber better? Maybe rent it and see how the guys like it.


----------



## Calidecks

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> The 18lber is the DH712VC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the 12lber the 11264EVS. Maybe the 18lber better? Maybe rent it and see how the guys like it.




That 18lb is a 1-3/4 correct? It's 7lbs lighter than this one.










Mike.
_______________


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

I'm not sure? here's the page.
https://www.boschtools.com/us/en/bo...-hammers-dh712vc-50900-p/?campaign_id_cookie=
The DH1020vc is listed at 25lbs. I've never weighed it.


----------



## Calidecks

I think I'll get the DH712DC. 1-3/4"


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I'm not sure? here's the page.
> 
> https://www.boschtools.com/us/en/bo...-hammers-dh712vc-50900-p/?campaign_id_cookie=
> 
> The DH1020vc is listed at 25lbs. I've never weighed it.




Yep, the DH712VC is probably a better one to dig with. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

It's almost 8,, I'm going out for a stroll:whistling


----------



## Leo G

Now I've got everything I need.


----------



## Calidecks

Well I pulled the trigger on another Paslode Framer today. Do I need to start a new sobriety date? Two batteries and two fuel cartridges. $279.00 Hell of a deal. 











Mike.
_______________


----------



## Big Johnson

Californiadecks said:


> Well I pulled the trigger on another Paslode Framer today. Do I need to start a new sobriety date? Two batteries and two fuel cartridges. $279.00 Hell of a deal.
> 
> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20181104/4d922dd5d473ebd37c2975d7501fa8ed.jpg[/[IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20181104/a4e1e10ca9b8a106e8cc704a06413588.jpg[/
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________
> [/quote]
> 
> 
> Have they figured out how to not run the battery dead by just leaving it in?


----------



## Calidecks

Big Johnson said:


> Have they figured out how to not run the battery dead by just leaving it in?




There's a setting to store it without the battery dying. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## TRThomas

Californiadecks said:


> There's a setting to store it without the battery dying.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Yeah, the newer Paslodes with the lithium batteries have 2 detents the latch on the battery hooks into. All the way in is on, and half cocked is storage mode. I have had really bad luck with their framing guns, 2 of them with the same problem. Would fire 2 or 3 nails just fine, then the fan started wigging out and would not fire again unless I took the battery out, then would do the same thing. Returned the first and got a new one figuring it was a fluke but it wasn't. Had em apart several times, cleaned everything per Paslodes instructions and still happened. And no, the gas was not old, battery was charged and it was a comfortable 75 degrees out with a slight offshore breeze. Just break out the air gun now. I'm not too learned about any of the battery only framers so I don't want to invest in a lemon.


----------



## Defenestrate

Leo G said:


> Now I've got everything I need.


I'll sell you a cordless upgrade for *only* tree-fiddy. Free shipping. Act now.


----------



## sunkist

Defenestrate said:


> I'll sell you a cordless upgrade for *only* tree-fiddy. Free shipping. Act now.


That is the cordless model that's the charge cord you see in the pic, but as the handyman version it takes forever to charge that's why I have the pro model :laughing:


----------



## Calidecks

TRThomas said:


> Yeah, the newer Paslodes with the lithium batteries have 2 detents the latch on the battery hooks into. All the way in is on, and half cocked is storage mode. I have had really bad luck with their framing guns, 2 of them with the same problem. Would fire 2 or 3 nails just fine, then the fan started wigging out and would not fire again unless I took the battery out, then would do the same thing. Returned the first and got a new one figuring it was a fluke but it wasn't. Had em apart several times, cleaned everything per Paslodes instructions and still happened. And no, the gas was not old, battery was charged and it was a comfortable 75 degrees out with a slight offshore breeze. Just break out the air gun now. I'm not too learned about any of the battery only framers so I don't want to invest in a lemon.



We're they the newer models? Mine has shot flawlessly since I've owned it. It's why I bought another. 



Mike.
_______________


----------



## Leo G

It was a gift. I can't complain. :laughing:


----------



## hdavis

Leo G said:


> It was a gift. I can't complain. :laughing:


Sure you can, that needs a longer cord.:whistling


----------



## Leo G

If you want to complain about cords.. What the hell is it with toasters?


----------



## 91782

Leo G said:


> If you want to complain about cords.. What the hell is it with toasters?


Or coffee makers. About 2 ft long.


----------



## Big Johnson

mrcat said:


> How's your framer doing?
> 
> Both of mine are out for warranty work, one, the driver is working in reverse, and the other one was starting to have the same issue so I sent it right in.
> 
> Pretty bummed about it, they are some awesome nailers, hopefully it's a fluke or something they can easily fix.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Framer is still going great. I busted the dewalt out last week just to remind myself how bad it is. It (the dewalt) is pretty bad. I totally forgot how slow it is and the stupid winding sound it makes.


----------



## mrcat

Big Johnson said:


> Framer is still going great. I busted the dewalt out last week just to remind myself how bad it is. It (the dewalt) is pretty bad. I totally forgot how slow it is and the stupid winding sound it makes.


Yeah, we've been using the dewalt a bit this week, but the guys seem a bit more eager to bust out the air hose than use the dewalt.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson

cedarboarder said:


> damn. I thought they would have been good at least, but sounds like a junky tool.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


I have a little update, I tried some offbrand 2-1/2” brights in the 15 today and it shot them. I’ve been using hitachi brand nails in it because the first gun wouldn’t seat the Senco’s I had, it didn’t do any better with the hitachi but I bought a S load off amazon so that’s what I’ve been using. Just ordered a bunch of sencos so I’ll see if those work. Maybe this gun just doesn’t like Hitachi nails.


----------



## Peter_C

tjbnwi said:


> I have the insert and it works really well.
> 
> When setting up you have to compensate for the toe of the blade. This is accomplished by adjusting the gibs.
> 
> Tom


Tom, could you please further explain that one? Like what is a "Gib"? :blink:

As I understand it since the fence is connected to the side of the table I first have to always push the insert in to seat it on the far side correct? I'll download the supplemental manual if there is one.


----------



## tjbnwi

Peter_C said:


> Tom, could you please further explain that one? Like what is a "Gib"? :blink:
> 
> As I understand it since the fence is connected to the side of the table I first have to always push the insert in to seat it on the far side correct? I'll download the supplemental manual if there is one.


The gibs are the devices that you snug the saw to the track. When you set the saw onto the plate, loosen the rear gib slightly, tighten the front gib. This will cock the saw on the plate slightly. Once you have it set you'll won't have to do it again unless you remove the saw and adjust to run on a track. 

The TS 75 plate goes in the CMS opposite the the direction the router plate goes in. The blade teeth point towards the with end of the CMS. 

Tom


----------



## D-Construction

mrcat said:


> Yeah, we've been using the dewalt a bit this week, but the guys seem a bit more eager to bust out the air hose than use the dewalt.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


And yet there is still a resistance to the Paslodes. Have been running mine for years without issue and wouldn't trade em for any other nailers on the market currently. Weight, shooting speed, drive depth and convenience..... check, check,check and check!


----------



## Big Johnson

D-Construction said:


> And yet there is still a resistance to the Paslodes. Have been running mine for years without issue and wouldn't trade em for any other nailers on the market currently. Weight, shooting speed, drive depth and convenience..... check, check,check and check!


I had a paslode, it was also problematic and expensive to use.


----------



## mrcat

D-Construction said:


> And yet there is still a resistance to the Paslodes. Have been running mine for years without issue and wouldn't trade em for any other nailers on the market currently. Weight, shooting speed, drive depth and convenience..... check, check,check and check!


I hate having to keep fuel in stock, buy too much and it goes bad on you, don't clean the gun, and it quits working, fuel freezes and doesn't work. 

I realize my battery nailers aren't working right now either, but someday someone will get it right, and they won't be able to improve if no one uses their product..... so you're welcome. :laughing:

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee

D-Construction said:


> And yet there is still a resistance to the Paslodes. Have been running mine for years without issue and wouldn't trade em for any other nailers on the market currently. Weight, shooting speed, drive depth and convenience..... check, check,check and check!


While I have heard that Paslodes are awesome, every time I've seen them on a jobsite, they never went more than a few nails without problems. It was either altitude, or cold weather that got the blame. Both of which are unavoidable here. This is true for both frame and trim guns, so i ain't buying either of em.


----------



## Big Johnson

Lettusbee said:


> While I have heard that Paslodes are awesome, every time I've seen them on a jobsite, they never went more than a few nails without problems. It was either altitude, or cold weather that got the blame. Both of which are unavoidable here. This is true for both frame and trim guns, so i ain't buying either of em.


And they stink.


----------



## Calidecks

Love them guns. Not once have I had a misfire and I use the hell out of them. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## D-Construction

I guess if I lived in freeze country my opinion may be different. That being said, we get down into the 20's at night and morning for a period and I still have yet to have any real issues, though the days do get warm. Cost...yes that's my only complaint, but it's pretty insignificant in the grand scheme and it's rolled into my pricing. How many gas cartridges do you think you need to buy to have them going bad on you? You don't buy 50 gals of milk at a time do you? I've never had gas go bad, I know when I need to buy a couple more and pick em up when I'm grabbing materials. Yes they need cleaning. You need to change the oil in your truck right? How inconvenient! 



When someone actually does it better and more reliably, I'll likely take a hard look, but for now no one is doing it. All I know is that mine have been giving me nearly flawless service for years, weigh close to their air powered brethren and make my life so much easier and make me $ every day.


----------



## Big Johnson

D-Construction said:


> I guess if I lived in freeze country my opinion may be different. That being said, we get down into the 20's at night and morning for a period and I still have yet to have any real issues, though the days do get warm. Cost...yes that's my only complaint, but it's pretty insignificant in the grand scheme and it's rolled into my pricing. How many gas cartridges do you think you need to buy to have them going bad on you? You don't buy 50 gals of milk at a time do you? I've never had gas go bad, I know when I need to buy a couple more and pick em up when I'm grabbing materials. Yes they need cleaning. You need to change the oil in your truck right? How inconvenient!
> 
> 
> 
> When someone actually does it better and more reliably, I'll likely take a hard look, but for now no one is doing it. All I know is that mine have been giving me nearly flawless service for years, weigh close to their air powered brethren and make my life so much easier and make me $ every day.



I was getting about 200 nails per cylinder. The other 800 shots just left holes in the wood. Osb doesn’t like getting punched full of holes. I’d clean the gun then get it to shoot maybe a cylinder without misfiring but by the second one it’d be right back to misfiring. 

Framing a house with 20,000 nails / 200 per cylinder = 100 cylinders x $13 = $1,300 in paslode cylinders per frame job. I can buy 3 Hitachi framers for every job and still have money left over. And my osb isn’t shredded.


----------



## Big Johnson

I lost count how many times I was at the top of a ladder, pulled the paslode into position only to watch the battery go plummeting to the ground. Back down the ladder, then back up again.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Packed it full. Think it took two hours to load, chain and strap.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WBailey1041

Big Johnson said:


> I was getting about 200 nails per cylinder. The other 800 shots just left holes in the wood. Osb doesn’t like getting punched full of holes. I’d clean the gun then get it to shoot maybe a cylinder without misfiring but by the second one it’d be right back to misfiring.
> 
> Framing a house with 20,000 nails / 200 per cylinder = 100 cylinders x $13 = $1,300 in paslode cylinders per frame job. I can buy 3 Hitachi framers for every job and still have money left over. And my osb isn’t shredded.


Voice of reason here, I get a thousand nails per cylinder. Sometimes I go months without using my paslode framer but I always run out of nails before gas. The depth of drive is adjustable. 1000 nails AND cylinder for 33 bucks = $660 for 20k nails.

Tell me it’s too heavy, too stinky or too high tech for your taste. Just don’t tell me it’s too unreliable or too expensive.

After seeing you post above about the battery falling out I’m wondering when’s the last time you tried a paslode? The newest version which is at least five years old... maybe ten, is impossible to get the battery out of when you want to!


----------



## mrcat

Big Johnson said:


> I have a little update, I tried some offbrand 2-1/2” brights in the 15 today and it shot them. I’ve been using hitachi brand nails in it because the first gun wouldn’t seat the Senco’s I had, it didn’t do any better with the hitachi but I bought a S load off amazon so that’s what I’ve been using. Just ordered a bunch of sencos so I’ll see if those work. Maybe this gun just doesn’t like Hitachi nails.


So I just picked up one of my framers today from warranty service, and was talking to my tool guy about the finish nailers. 

He's claiming the no-mar tip is too thick, and if you either take it off, or use a tip off of a Hitachi air powered finish gun, they work just fine. 

Dunno if that'll help yours out or not.....


----------



## Leo G

I've ground many no mar tips down a bit to make them sink the nail just so. Especially on 23ga guns. I have zero issues in adjusting/modifying the tip if it makes the gun do what I want. If it can't be adjusted and doesn't shoot the way you want it's just garbage.


----------



## avenge

mrcat said:


> So I just picked up one of my framers today from warranty service, and was talking to my tool guy about the finish nailers.
> 
> He's claiming the no-mar tip is too thick, and if you either take it off, or use a tip off of a Hitachi air powered finish gun, they work just fine.
> 
> Dunno if that'll help yours out or not.....


Couple days ago used mine before I noticed the tip fell off, yes sinks better without it. I have extra tips for my Hitachi pneumatic so I'll try one.


----------



## Warren

Big Johnson said:


> I had a paslode, it was also problematic and expensive to use.


I bought two of them brand new years ago, and had similar results. It is amazing how some people get different results with the same products. I know you are not a fan of the Dewalt battery framers, but I am going on 3 years with mine and they both are still reliable. Wont sink well into an lvl, but I have real guns for that.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Got tired of carrying armfuls of tools back and forth to my bigger tool box. Time for a cart, plus some modifications.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RichVT

I got a cart like that for free. One day I was driving by the local school and they had all of their A/V carts out by the curb with a free sign. I guess in the age of ipads, they don't show film strips anymore.

Very handy on the job when doing something like a kitchen remodel.


----------



## Stryker1-1

Was at home Depot they had a 2 pack of Milwaukee fastback knives with 50 blades for 19.99 the 50 pack of blades was 22.99 alone.

Also got a Gerber suspension miltitool to replace my last one I can't find.

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

RichVT said:


> I got a cart like that for free. One day I was driving by the local school and they had all of their A/V carts out by the curb with a free sign. I guess in the age of ipads, they don't show film strips anymore.
> 
> Very handy on the job when doing something like a kitchen remodel.


nothing like seeing your own money on the side of the road... :laughing:


----------



## META

I did that this summer, accept I dropped a 5# box of 8s on the road....which promptly were spread across both lanes. That was fun cleaning up during rush hour traffic. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

ElScotto said:


> So what are the best BF deals y’all have seen?
> 
> I just picked up a DEWALT 3 amp orbital sander for $39 at my local Ace. Great price for my 14 y/o son to use sanding salvaged TIG heart pine!


not much yet, 
I tried buying a Dewalt 18ga 20v from blackrocktools but wouldn't go in the cart. Once the price jumped back up it was available... 
Oh well i need the dual speed framing nailer anyways.

ALSO have my eye on the makita 10" 36v miter saw at $590 but hard to justify since i just got a 12" Milwaukee mitre saw.. 

have high hopes for the online tool retailers to have some killer sales.


----------



## cedarboarder

Stryker1-1 said:


> That's why you have a 30 day return. Some places will even price match for up to 30 days after purchase
> 
> Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


haha one time I just returned the brand new in box one from another store so it was a easy return.


----------



## Calidecks

From my yard, yep it is 2- 5.0 batteries too bad I don't need it.










Mike.
_______________


----------



## Leo G

cedarboarder said:


> not much yet,
> I tried buying a Dewalt 18ga 20v from blackrocktools but wouldn't go in the cart. Once the price jumped back up it was available...
> Oh well i need the dual speed framing nailer anyways.
> 
> ALSO have my eye on the makita 10" 36v miter saw at $590 but hard to justify since i just got a 12" Milwaukee mitre saw..
> 
> have high hopes for the online tool retailers to have some killer sales.


Butcher says top sirloin steak is on sale for 99 cents a pound. The excited customer says I'll take 10 pound. Butcher replies, sorry, we're out. Customer asks when it will be back in. Butcher says tomorrow afternoon. But the sale ends at 11 am.


----------



## cedarboarder

Leo G said:


> Butcher says top sirloin steak is on sale for 99 cents a pound. The excited customer says I'll take 10 pound. Butcher replies, sorry, we're out. Customer asks when it will be back in. Butcher says tomorrow afternoon. But the sale ends at 11 am.


Just tried price matching on the Makita drywall cutter at HD online and they only have the 12v model not the 18v... :laughing: they dont sell the 18 volt :confused1:


----------



## META

Burning some tax liability; need the impact and drill for end of year storage building complex.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

Done went and did it now. :thumbsup: Good thing wife is gone right now for a while or might be in trouble :whistling, really she never complains about me buying tools. $179 for the packout set and $399 for the tools. Now will be working with M12 and M18 batteries. had a few M12 drills already. Get rid of my Dewalt and Sears stuff now. Will give Sears stuff to daughter am thinking, Sawzall , 5.5 saw and 3 drills.

Oh HD too.


----------



## cedarboarder

Randy Bush said:


> Done went and did it now. :thumbsup: Good thing wife is gone right now for a while or might be in trouble :whistling, really she never complains about me buying tools. $179 for the packout set and $399 for the tools. Now will be working with M12 and M18 batteries. had a few M12 drills already. Get rid of my Dewalt and Sears stuff now. Will give Sears stuff to daughter am thinking, Sawzall , 5.5 saw and 3 drills.


I have the makita 18v sander and love it so far. 
Does the Milwaukee one have variable speed too?


----------



## Randy Bush

cedarboarder said:


> I have the makita 18v sander and love it so far.
> Does the Milwaukee one have variable speed too?


Yes it does , have been needing a good sander, plus can use the free sanding pads got some time back.


----------



## Peter_C

Randy Bush said:


> $179 for the packout set
> 
> Oh HD too.


Please share how you got that price at Home Depot as I am curious. Picture of the receipt? They price match so the receipt photo could help. There shouldn't be any personal info. Thanks!


----------



## Randy Bush

Peter_C said:


> Please share how you got that price at Home Depot as I am curious. Picture of the receipt? They price match so the receipt photo could help. There shouldn't be any personal info. Thanks!


Went on sale today for $199 and they gave me 10% military discount, was in the service in my younger years.


----------



## shanewreckd

META said:


> Burning some tax liability; need the impact and drill for end of year storage building complex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


That the 1" SDS? All those tools are currently on my list, in order bottom up haha. The impact I'm trying to decide if one-key is worth it or not.


----------



## shanewreckd

I bought this 50% off 3 weeks ago on my way out to camp, thinking it would be perfect for a certain organization idea I have. Now that I've actually unloaded it from my truck, it's too deep. Don't know how I didn't clue in at the store, wooed by the price I guess. Now, I can either return it, or keep it as a shop organizer, which I clearly need.


----------



## TRThomas

shanewreckd said:


> I bought this 50% off 3 weeks ago on my way out to camp, thinking it would be perfect for a certain organization idea I have. Now that I've actually unloaded it from my truck, it's too deep. Don't know how I didn't clue in at the store, wooed by the price I guess. Now, I can either return it, or keep it as a shop organizer, which I clearly need.


Unless you plan on keeping it on top of an often used bench, I wouldn't put anything in there that you don't want to see the light of day until your grandkids to discover in 40 years when they are going through "grandpas buried junk drawers." 

That's been my experience with "organizing" occasionally used tools into boxes or crates, at least. Although on the flip side, whenever you do decide to organize or do a semi-centennial shop keeping it's almost as good a fix as buying new tools, for a lot less money.


----------



## META

shanewreckd said:


> That the 1" SDS? All those tools are currently on my list, in order bottom up haha. The impact I'm trying to decide if one-key is worth it or not.


SDS Plus 1 1/8"









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Golden view

Just bought the Milwaukee chainsaw with a free second 12.0 battery and 11% off at Acme tools! 11% off expires today!


----------



## Golden view

META said:


> SDS Plus 1 1/8"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


You don't also happen to have the 1"? I do and I'm thinking of getting the 1 1/8" even though size is similar it hits twice as hard. Wondering if it's better for the 1/2" holes I drill a lot of.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

META said:


> SDS Plus 1 1/8"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I've got the Bosch 1" on it's way soon.,,, 
It should be better than what I'm using:whistling


----------



## META

Golden view said:


> You don't also happen to have the 1"? I do and I'm thinking of getting the 1 1/8" even though size is similar it hits twice as hard. Wondering if it's better for the 1/2" holes I drill a lot of.


I only have this one and a corded Bosch. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Youngin'

Got a few goodies in the mail today.
A fuel sawzall, 9.0 battery, and a rapid charger.

The fuel sawzall is pretty hefty. I'm excited to try it.


----------



## shanewreckd

It's a good saw. That the battery starter kit with a "free" saw? I thought GP has a KMS, why ship?


----------



## Youngin'

shanewreckd said:


> It's a good saw. That the battery starter kit with a "free" saw? I thought GP has a KMS, why ship?


I do keep an eye on KMS but I usually find better deals on individual tools/batteries online.

Ebay seems to have a decent amount of people and wholesalers selling parted out kits and new bare tools for a good price.

These were all bought separately though I should have compared the starter kit before buying.


----------



## Peter_C

When I was wandering around Home Depot today I saw a lot of decent deals coming around for Black Friday, with the Packout's now at $199, and the M18 Rover light for $79, along with many other deals. Check the insides of the signs for possibly lower prices, or a spot to put a lower price. 

Checked the discounted tool section as I always do and finally saw a good deal...the Makita Brushless 7 1/4" worm driveish saw for $100! I bought one earlier this year for $250+tax with four 5Ah batteries so this one was not for me though. Still haven't even used the saw yet. *shrugs* At this point I have too many circular saws. Expect to see my new to me one in a few days posted here.

I have been eyeing the Milwaukee heated gloves though and since I have a light addiction, I wound up picking the little Rover light up with two batteries that are the same ones the gloves use. First of all for the size, the light is very bright! With the magnet on it, I found it can stick to the backside of my industrial sewing machine perfectly, so it will serve many uses. If you want the light make sure to get the one with the extra battery as it has a "P" listed at the end of the part number.


----------



## Calidecks

A made in America Cobalt drill index set that scream of quality.










Mike.
_______________


----------



## META

End of year gifts and one for me.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson

META said:


> End of year gifts and one for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Wow. The most I ever got was a box of chocolates.


----------



## TRThomas

META said:


> End of year gifts and one for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Man that was nice of you. I'll pay the shipping if you'd like.


----------



## TRThomas

Californiadecks said:


> A made in America Cobalt drill index set that scream of quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Who makes them? I have 3 metal index like that that belonged to my grandfather. One has sizing pins, one is tap sized bits and the other is a 1/16 to 1/2 inch. All of the common sizes are about 2/3 or less their original length and a couple missing which drives me insane. They sure sharpen and hold an edge though.


----------



## META

When I was starting out the builder I worked for would give us turkeys for Thanksgiving. It's been a good year and these guys likely wouldn't spend the coin...but would benefit from the hammers. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

TRThomas said:


> Who makes them? I have 3 metal index like that that belonged to my grandfather. One has sizing pins, one is tap sized bits and the other is a 1/16 to 1/2 inch. All of the common sizes are about 2/3 or less their original length and a couple missing which drives me insane. They sure sharpen and hold an edge though.




Drill Hog. Lifetime warranty. If one breaks they send you a new one free.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B014U8P3M2?psc=1&ref=yo_pop_mb_pd_title

















Mike.
_______________


----------



## Azekdust

Hammerdrill, impact, 4.0 ah batteries and a free cordless SDS......must resist.......but can't......

I think I am ordering this when they go on sale online.


----------



## Azekdust

Also this great deal may get added to my cart tomorrow.


----------



## Leo G

Californiadecks said:


> Drill Hog. Lifetime warranty. If one breaks they send you a new one free.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B014U8P3M2?psc=1&ref=yo_pop_mb_pd_title
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Seems like people who've tried to use the warranty have been pretty disappointed.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Azekdust said:


> Hammerdrill, impact, 4.0 ah batteries and a free cordless SDS......must resist.......but can't......
> 
> I think I am ordering this when they go on sale online.


 That cicr saw is a POS!!! I have one. I'm ready to hurl it at a concrete wall.


Azekdust said:


> Also this great deal may get added to my cart tomorrow.


Bosch nail guns are so good they no longer sell them.


----------



## Leo G

Make sure you make a video of you hurling the saw. :smile:


----------



## TRThomas

cedarboarder said:


> Any one have the Makita 36v vacuum?
> would you recomend it?
> going over warranty info is says all lithium ion products covered for 3 years. but Ihave heard after a year they don't honour it in review's.
> 
> 
> edit: never mind the airflow stats are not great at 74cfm
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


The hybrid corded/cordless model is the same 74cfm on battery, but just shy of 130 when plugged in, I'm guessing it has 2 motors but I'm not certain. Few weeks back I almost bought one on Amazon when it was marked down to $299 IIRC. Seen them a few times at a local lumber yard and they feel like they are well made. Very compact, smallest extractor I've seen not including the Sysvac, and the foot switch is a nice feature. 

74cfm seems pretty anemic, but its perfect for a track saw, any handheld sander, jigsaw, etc. Wouldn't expect it to keep up with a table saw, but a miter saw with a good extraction port design (festool, new Makitas, some others I'm sure) it would probably work well enough, on battery that is. Plugged in and with a separator it would handle anything on a job site.


----------



## NYgutterguy

VinylHanger said:


> Get some tool tethers. Cheap insurance.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk




Think I'll just stay off of roofs. Only $60 for bare tool. My guys never seem to drop theirs . We don't even tether ourselves so can't see us doing our drills 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

cedarboarder said:


> Any one have the Makita 36v vacuum?
> would you recomend it?
> going over warranty info is says all lithium ion products covered for 3 years. but Ihave heard after a year they don't honour it in review's.
> 
> 
> edit: never mind the airflow stats are not great at 74cfm
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Makita honors the 3 years way out here.


----------



## shanewreckd

Nothing fancy tonight. Went looking for a smaller size box for an idea of mine, found this at Lowes. Listed at $159 or something down from $199. Brought it up, scanned in at $88. Pretty good price seeing as all I really wanted was the upper.


----------



## Artworks

Another Packout , Black Friday, Home Depot CDN, $198.00 ! Deablo 7 1/4 framing blade, $7.48, Husky 3 pk. leather palm gloves $24. Storage Tote, Milwakee 3 pk markers


----------



## WBailey1041

META said:


> NYgutterguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dropped another one yesterday. Second one in 4 months. Smh
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> A Milwaukee would have been fine. 😉
> /joking/
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 This is probably true. I’ve dropped the Milwaukee M12 impact several times from two or three stories up and it only scratches it or knocks the battery out. 

If you worked for me, I would give you nut driver. 😉


----------



## META

WBailey1041 said:


> This is probably true. I’ve dropped the Milwaukee M12 impact several times from two or three stories up and it only scratches it or knocks the battery out.
> 
> If you worked for me, I would give you nut driver. 😉


I dropped a buddy's Milwaukee and ended up paying for it. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

well this drill is ummmm... "cute" haha








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

NYgutterguy said:


> Dropped another one yesterday. Second one in 4 months. Smh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hot melt glue and tape. Good as new. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TimNJ

shanewreckd said:


> Nothing fancy tonight. Went looking for a smaller size box for an idea of mine, found this at Lowes. Listed at $159 or something down from $199. Brought it up, scanned in at $88. Pretty good price seeing as all I really wanted was the upper.
> 
> View attachment 470119




Lowes is switching to Craftsman
The stores around here are unloading their Kobalt tool boxes for cheap too.


----------



## VinylHanger

Isn't Kobalt their store brand? Are they going to drop the entire Kobalt line. Not that it matters, as I don't think I have one thing Kobalt. Maybe a razor knife or pliers in the depths of the trailer.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson

VinylHanger said:


> Isn't Kobalt their store brand? Are they going to drop the entire Kobalt line. Not that it matters, as I don't think I have one thing Kobalt. Maybe a razor knife or pliers in the depths of the trailer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I think I have a kobalt quart caulker and a cobalt vinyl notcher I got on clearance. That’s about it.


----------



## TheGrizz

I have a 20 year old Kobalt socket set that was actually made by Snap On, maybe a few other random tools 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shanewreckd

I don't know what's wrong with me. The 48" Husky job box came too. I... I think I'm done for a while.


----------



## tjbnwi

shanewreckd said:


> I think I'm done for a while.
> 
> View attachment 470225


No you're not....

Tom


----------



## Leo G

shanewreckd said:


> I don't know what's wrong with me. The 48" Husky job box came too. I... I think I'm done for a while.
> 
> View attachment 470225


That's what they all say.


----------



## rescraft

cedarboarder said:


> well this drill is ummmm... "cute" haha
> View attachment 470135
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Looks like they copied Festool's design.


----------



## Lettusbee

rescraft said:


> Looks like they copied Festool's design.


You mean, festool copied hilti

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Anything that black would be worthless for a deck builder in the Southern California summer heat. I think Makita made a big mistake when they went with that color. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Californiadecks said:


> Anything that black would be worthless for a deck builder in the Southern California summer heat. I think Makita made a big mistake when they went with that color.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


I have no idea what they were thinking?:blink:??
I think it's just something new looking so we can sell it mind set.


----------



## superseal

18V Rover light 20 bucks off @ depot.

I know the handle can be an issue for some, especially with larger batteries, but I do like it anyway.


----------



## pinwheel

Leo G said:


> That's what they all say.


My wife told me years ago I was a liar when I said that, so I just quit saying it.:laughing:


----------



## Leo G

I just don't tell her when I buy tools. Every once in a while they show up at home and so I have to admit I bought it. Hard to deny.


----------



## pinwheel

Leo G said:


> I just don't tell her when I buy tools. Every once in a while they show up at home and so I have to admit I bought it. Hard to deny.


 That's the beauty of mine working with me, she understands how much money they make. Only woman I know, that when I buy a new tool, she asks, are you sure that's big enough, or as good a quality as you need? I don't want to have to buy another one in 6 months because you tried to save a nickle.:laughing:


I don''t always buy the best, but I always buy the best she can afford.


----------



## Windycity

Leo G said:


> I just don't tell her when I buy tools. Every once in a while they show up at home and so I have to admit I bought it. Hard to deny.




Fortunately I don’t have to explain much, we have a system....usually my wife takes her box of whatever into the house and disposes of the evidence and puts my box in the garage.....hear no evil see no evil 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle

Leo G said:


> I just don't tell her when I buy tools. Every once in a while they show up at home and so I have to admit I bought it. Hard to deny.




I don’t tell my wife how to deliver babies at her work, and she doesn’t tell me what I should or shouldn’t buy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

I'm not even sure my wife knows what I do for a living. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Randy Bush

shanewreckd said:


> I don't know what's wrong with me. The 48" Husky job box came too. I... I think I'm done for a while.
> 
> View attachment 470225


Maybe an intervention is in line.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


----------



## asevereid

Haven't bought anything interesting lately... But I did really like this Diablo aluminium cutting blade I picked up to do the handrail at my place... Cuts so clean.









Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

asevereid said:


> Haven't bought anything interesting lately... But I did really like this Diablo aluminium cutting blade I picked up to do the handrail at my place... Cuts so clean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


I got the same 10" saw, having trouble letting it go for a cordless. I like it too much. Also no guard haha


----------



## asevereid

cedarboarder said:


> I got the same 10" saw, having trouble letting it go for a cordless. I like it too much.


Yep... It's a dedicated aluminium cutting saw now 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## TRThomas

Californiadecks said:


> Anything that black would be worthless for a deck builder in the Southern California summer heat. I think Makita made a big mistake when they went with that color.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________



I bought that little rotary hammer along with the "subcompact" recip saw. For tapcons up to 3/8" holes the rotary hammer works great. The recp saw is great for cutting metal tube and rods, and is okay on wood but I wouldn't use it to demo anything more than a few 2x4's or a window/door frame/jamb. 


I can attest to the black plastic getting hot as F when left out on a deck in the summer sun. Had the subcompact drill/driver out Was doing some minor repair/refinishing in Layfayette past July when it was up around 100F and couldn't touch the thing after 5 mins in the sun. That said, the black rubber overmold on my Milwaukee impact was just as hot but at least Milwaukee had the foresight to make the rest of the drill red so you knew it was a burn hazard.


----------



## Leo G

asevereid said:


> Haven't bought anything interesting lately... But I did really like this Diablo aluminium cutting blade I picked up to do the handrail at my place... Cuts so clean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


Any carbide blade will cut aluminum nicely. I even cut brass.


----------



## Peter_C

Leo G said:


> Any carbide blade will cut aluminum nicely. I even cut brass.


Hopefully with a negative hook, otherwise it might kickback. Every saw I own I have a negative hook blade for cutting plastics and non ferrous metals, except my 6 1/2" which only gets used for wood.


----------



## Randy Bush

Leo G said:


> Any carbide blade will cut aluminum nicely. I even cut brass.


I use a Diablo normal carbide blade 24 or 40 tooth one all the times for cutting aluminum soffit. Leaves a nice edge.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Peter_C said:


> Hopefully with a negative hook, otherwise it might kickback. Every saw I own I have a negative hook blade for cutting plastics and non ferrous metals, except my 6 1/2" which only gets used for wood.


Chop and especially slider saws almost always have a -5º hook. Otherwise they would bite in and pull the saw with the rotation of the blade, which can be very dangerous.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Leo G said:


> Any carbide blade will cut aluminum nicely. I even cut brass.


I use the Teuryu Steel Pro blade and it will cut aluminum nicely and steel nicely. Not any carbide will do that. :whistling
Here it is on the table saw.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

double post:cowboy:


----------



## META

I just flip old saw blades around for aluminum and vinyl soffit; put up many homes that way. I cut through stacks of material in one pass just fine.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

META said:


> I just flip old saw blades around for aluminum and vinyl soffit; put up many homes that way. I cut through stacks of material in one pass just fine.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Why not just buy the right blade??:blink:


----------



## superseal

Californiadecks said:


> Just ordered one. Don't need it, but it's too good to not buy.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


That's what I thought last year when I bought one...trust me you'll use the chit out of it.


----------



## Big Johnson

superseal said:


> That's what I thought last year when I bought one...trust me you'll use the chit out of it.


What is it? A TDS meter?

Never mind I looked up the part # Pd5. I have a couple Bosch’s. Why did you need 3 at once?


----------



## Inner10

TimNJ said:


> Wasn't Hilti from Lichtenstein?


Hilti is not German but their lasers are made in Germany.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

15% off everything on eBay today...


----------



## Leo G

15% off everything at Harbor Freight


----------



## Big Johnson

Leo G said:


> 15% off everything at Harbor Freight


Isn’t that everyday?


----------



## Leo G

Including the stuff they normally won't let you take the sales price off of.


----------



## Peter_C

Went to Home Depot again today to pick up baseboard and another stack just like this one followed me home. Unfortunately I thought ALL my tile stuff would fit into the three of them...I was wrong, and will need another large box. :blink:












cedarboarder said:


> 15% off everything on eBay today...


Saw that right after I made a big purchase yesterday 
<Goes to search Ebay for other stuff :laughing:



Leo G said:


> 15% off everything at Harbor Freight


Everyone that ever visits HF should book mark this link on their phone. There is ALWAYS a 20% coupon along with free crap. They can scan the bar codes straight off your phone. 
https://www.harborfreight.com/digitalsavings.html


----------



## TimNJ

Leo G said:


> Including the stuff they normally won't let you take the sales price off of.


I have noticed that HF now has a trademark name on their tools and when you look at the discount fine print it will list all those names as not eligible for the discount.


----------



## Lettusbee

Looking around online for a deal on the flexvolt sliding miter saw, cant find any though. However, toolnut has the 7-1/4" Milwaukee with free fuel M18 jigsaw at $499.00
Arghhhhh!
Must resist.


----------



## Randy Bush

Lettusbee said:


> Looking around online for a deal on the flexvolt sliding miter saw, cant find any though. However, toolnut has the 7-1/4" Milwaukee with free fuel M18 jigsaw at $499.00
> Arghhhhh!
> Must resist.


Resistance is futile. You must assimilate. :laughing:


----------



## Leo G

TimNJ said:


> I have noticed that HF now has a trademark name on their tools and when you look at the discount fine print it will list all those names as not eligible for the discount.


This sale had the discount on everything in the store


----------



## Peter_C

Lettusbee said:


> Looking around online for a deal on the flexvolt sliding miter saw, cant find any though. However, toolnut has the 7-1/4" Milwaukee with free fuel M18 jigsaw at $499.00
> Arghhhhh!
> Must resist.


Kinda equivalent is HD's offer of the Fuel 10" saw with a free 9.0Ah battery for $499. Depends if you want the smaller saw or not.
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwauk...Saw-Kit-W-1-9-0Ah-Battery-2734-21HD/207178988

HD dropped the price of the Milwaukee Packout large box to less than Acme's offer of $59. I'll be picking up a few as I can't resist the price savings. :laughing: 
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwaukee-PACKOUT-22-in-Large-Tool-Box-48-22-8425/303005621


----------



## cedarboarder

KMS tools was sold out so I got homedepot to price match them. I only wanted one but on the drive I decided to get 2 since they are half price... once I got to the store I decided to get a 3rd. 








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

Lettusbee said:


> Looking around online for a deal on the flexvolt sliding miter saw, cant find any though. However, toolnut has the 7-1/4" Milwaukee with free fuel M18 jigsaw at $499.00
> Arghhhhh!
> Must resist.


12 inch right?


----------



## Calidecks

Yes I bought one, no I don't need it.










Mike.
_______________


----------



## Lettusbee

cedarboarder said:


> 12 inch right?


Dewalt 12" flexvolt is what I've been holding out for. Haven't found any great deals on that. 

I passed on the little Milwaukee, and haven't bought anything at all.


----------



## Leo G

Californiadecks said:


> Yes I bought one, no I don't need it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Tool whore.:laughing:


----------



## cedarboarder

Leo G said:


> Tool whore.:laughing:


HEY! no slut shaming on here! haha

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Azekdust

Hit the depot up at 6 am to grab a few items. I wanted the Coleman cooler but they sold out in 2 minutes. I did grab this Milwaukee brushless compact set with a pack out box for $199. Also got the 5ah battery and rapid charger for $99, a holesaw kit for $39, and a 2 pack of 6 1/2" diablo circ saw blades for $11. Then I went to lowes and via text received a $10 gift card to use by 8am, so I got a Werner 5' step ladder for $13 after the gift card.


----------



## TRThomas

META said:


> We blew up two 21 deg. plastic collated Hitachi framing nailers last month; both had their firing pins break.
> 
> Just order a Max comparable to see how the brand does. Max SN883RH3 Super Framer 21 Degree Framing Nailer
> 
> I also ordered the Hilti PM 2-LG Green Line Laser with PMA 82 Magnetic Bracket from Home Depot for $429, usually $629.00.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I have that same Max gun. Almost went with the 30 deg to use up the 10,000 Paslode nails I have but figured it would be better to get a gun that would shoot the 15,000 plastic collated nails lying around. Kind of a pain in the ass since they are all singles in the bottom of home depot buckets. I haven't put more than 2,000 nails through it but I have no complaints so far. It's perfect for remodeling, very lightweight and the head is really short for getting in between joists to head stuff off or blocking or whatever. Whether it would last on a production framing crew, I don't know but unfortunately I think the same could be said about any new manufactured gun. I was looking hard for a good condition Hitachi NR83A1 before i bought it but they don't exist.


----------



## Admin

Since January of 2006, this thread has had 19161 posts. 

It is time to retire it and start a new thread.
https://www.contractortalk.com/f40/tba-meeting-2-tool-buyers-anonymous-413383/


----------

